# Rate The Last Movie You Saw III



## Man in Black (Oct 30, 2011)

MY THREAD

Previous Threads:


​

*Moneyball - 7/10
*
I liked it, didn't love it. I'm all for celebrating meritocratic ideals, there are some great performances, and there is a fantastic script. But everything felt way too low-stakes. The film does want you to think of the story more in terms of what Billy is going through as opposed to the entire team, and while I like what Billy goes through, it still didn't seem to change him significantly enough.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 30, 2011)

*Rate The Last Movie You Saw II*

*The Incredible Hulk:* 8/10 To my surprise I actually really enjoyed the film (maybe it has to do with the sexiness of Edward Norton...)


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 30, 2011)

I was first.

=)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

Third                      .


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2011)

So, here it is



Man in Black said:


> I was first.
> 
> =)



You shouldn't have. This is all automatic


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

Wait, wtf.

Who titled this 'Rate the Last Movie You Saw _II_ - _Part I'_


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 30, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> So, here it is
> 
> ^ Hey why did you make the thread? This is all automatic.


I want my thread back.

Plus, "Rate The Last Movie You Saw II - Part I"? LAME


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2011)

It's an auto thread maker. It always adds the "- part 1". A mod will fix the title eventually.


----------



## Grape (Oct 30, 2011)

Henry - Portrait of a Serial Killer - 6.5/10

Not scary or shocking in the least. Been hearing about it being the best horror film ever. Way overrated.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 30, 2011)

What's up with that title?


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 30, 2011)

-------->


----------



## Violence (Oct 30, 2011)

Little Nicky 8/10 

so funny the movie, i liked the last part when Nicky wa fighting against his brother, also i liked that Adam Sandler do the funny again


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2011)

Contagion - 7/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2011)

The Warrior's Way: B

Too bad it bombed so heavily. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *Batman Year One  8/10*
> 
> Good adaptation of one of my favorite Batman stories. Would have been better if they didn't get Ryan from the fucking OC to voice Bruce. Cranston as Gordon was brilliant shame they couldn't get someone to match him. This has my favorite origin for Selina i'll be pretty pissed if it isn't at least alluded to in TDKR.
> 
> Good watch for any Batman or Commissioner Gordon fans bonus it's only an hour long so it doesn't drag.


Agreed man.  Thought it was excellent.  It was probably the best adaptation of Gordon I have ever seen.  I'm ready for more.  I hope they do The Long Halloween next.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

Someone was coughing behind me the whole time I was at Contagion.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2011)

^

Someone was sleeping beside me the whole time I was at Inception.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2011)

You could have called it Gordon Year One that's how good he is in it. I can see Long Halloween being released this time next year which would be really cool it's my favorite Bat book. I'm surprised at how well they are doing with these movies, All Star Superman was really good as well. I'd love it if they adapted Gotham Central into movies or a tv series, would be immense.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 30, 2011)

Yasha said:


> ^
> 
> Someone was sleeping beside me the whole time I was at Inception.



Your sig. <3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I can see Long Halloween being released this time next year which would be really cool it's my favorite Bat book.


That would be wonderful.  And it would definitely help remove the stench left by the Dark Knight Rises.

Did you see the short Catwoman story as well?  People renting the movie on like the Playstation Network don't get access to the special features.  A shame since the Catwoman short story was also entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

I realized that Yasha has good taste when he started talking about Leon.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 30, 2011)

*The Untouchables :: 8.4/10 :: B*

Still dont know what to make of Costner's acting but the movie was pretty good. De Palma, as usual, directs the hell out of the movie and the score is one of the best I've ever heard, I think it even got an oscar. The movie starts out a bit slow, but after about 30-40 mins in it gets pretty good. The action is top notch. Some may not like the noir/cheese factor of the tone though. Personally, I love it.

*Cops :: 7/10 
*
/Buster Keaton


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2011)

surprised someone else here knows who Buster Keaton is.


----------



## Z (Oct 30, 2011)

The Usual Suspects - 7.5/10

The ending was spectacular.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2011)

Who the fuck is Buster Keaton? 

Anyway: The Thing (2011) - B

Not as bad as the shit we've gotten so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

They used to show Buster Keaton's stuff alot in the mornings here in the UK, I've seen quite a few along the years. Is COPS the one where he wrecks the shit out of a parade with a bomb?



> Who the fuck is Buster Keaton?



Have you ever seen a black and white clip of a guy standing while the front of a house collapses on top of him, but he's saved because he was standing where there's an open window? That's guy Buster Keaton. 

Please tell me you atleast know Lauren and Hardy and the Marx Brothers.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2011)

*Secret Reunion - 8/10*

This really wasn't what i expected it to be but i enjoyed it nonetheless. Song Kang-Ho is hilarious i really need to watch some more of his films. I think i'll watch Sympathy for Mr Vengeance next been meaning to watch it for a while.



Ennoea said:


> They used to show Buster Keaton's stuff alot in the mornings here in the UK, I've seen quite a few along the years. Is COPS the one where he wrecks the shit out of a parade with a bomb?



Yeah it's mental i'm sure he ends up getting chased then locking the police up in their own station.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

The Happening - D-

lololololol


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *Secret Reunion - 8/10*
> 
> This really wasn't what i expected it to be but i enjoyed it nonetheless. Song Kang-Ho is hilarious i really need to watch some more of his films. I think i'll watch Sympathy for Mr Vengeance next been meaning to watch it for a while.
> 
> ...



What movie is in your sig?

Is that the Korean movie where a giant lizard is just owning everything?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 31, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Who the fuck is Buster Keaton?



Pretty much the inventor of comedy on film. One of the originators of slapstick and pretty much the mentor of the Marx bros and the next generation of comedy actors after him.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They used to show Buster Keaton's stuff alot in the mornings here in the UK, I've seen quite a few along the years. Is COPS the one where he wrecks the shit out of a parade with a bomb?





Amuro said:


> Yeah it's mental i'm sure he ends up getting chased then locking the police up in their own station.



Yeah thats it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

Fate/Zero ep 5

fuck this is far and away the best show I have seen this year.  You guys are all chumps for starting with F/SN this is where the quality is.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2011)

@ Tetravaal



> I fucking love the 'Elite Squad' films and the second one was straight up excellence. I can't wait to see Wagner Moura's American debut as the villain in 'Elysium'-- just another reason for me to feel excited about that flick.



Yeah, I've seen it in IMDB. Any idea about its plot ?


----------



## Grape (Oct 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Fate/Zero ep 5
> 
> fuck this is far and away the best show I have seen this year.  You guys are all chumps for starting with F/SN this is where the quality is.



Yup Yup.

Shit is bananas. Can't wait to see a Blue Beard fight. 

I may watch F/SN after this series wraps up, as it seems F/Z is a prequel to F/SN... Otherwise, it looks kind of lame compared to Zero...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

Please give me the Saber/Iris yuri route.  Love the chemistry between those two.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 31, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 3 - 6/10

Better than the second, but doesn't compare to the first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Lethal Weapon 1 - 8.5/10

Badass.

Pure badass. It had comedy, it had action, it had a huge black man, it had Gary Busey. This movie was gold. It takes a shit on Die Hard and uses the other two Die Hards to wipe its ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh this one's probably more official.

Lethal Weapon 1 - 8.5/10

Review in the non-official one.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweeney Todd - 8/10


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2011)

V for Vendetta (for the 5th time) - 9.5/10; Remarkable!


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2011)

*Jurassic Park (Blu Ray) *
Really fun adventure movie, the cast is perfect and the Dinosaurs still look amazing and every single scene is there for a purpose.

*The Lost World: Jurassic Park (Blu Ray)*

This is actually the first one of these movies I saw so while it probably largely holds up for me because of those memories I still enjoy most of what is going on. The characters are great, the scenes are that perfect blend of iconic and everything but the Gymnastics works for me this movie is like Peter Jackson's King Kong a decade sooner.

Haven't watched 3 yet.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2011)

*The Girl Who Played With Fire*-Since I finished the 2nd book, I now know why the director of TGWTD put that scene with Salander burning that man alive . 

Now the 2nd book of the series is better than the first book. Too bad the 2nd book's movie adaption is not nearly as good as the first book movie adaption. It seems like the whole movie just rushed through the book. Not too mention it had some pretty big problems:

1. Armansky's own investigative team was never mentioned. They were main characters for God's sake. 

2. Bublanski's investigative team weren't even big characters like they were in the book. I think Modig is the only person on the team we met in the movie, and she has about 30 seconds of screen time. Faste's own little sub-plot would have added some tension to the movie.

3. The ending was not even close to how intense it was in the book.

4. Roland was really pushed to the side-lines in this movie, even though he was a main villain! He had a crap-load of screen time in the novel. 

It's still a good movie, but adaption wise it was pretty bad. 

*My rating*: 7.6/10


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2011)

Why do you feel the need to read the book before viewing the movie? That seems like it would make it more annoying to judge the movie on its own merits.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2011)

Because sometimes the movie is really close to the book, and can actually spoil everything. That and I love to read books in general. I'm a bookworm before a film-buff.

Kinda like Shutter Island. It was pretty close to the book, but the movie made it pretty obvious what the plot-twist was, unlinke the book, which would lead to spoilers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Because sometimes the movie is really close to the book, and can actually spoil everything. That and I love to read books in general. I'm a bookworm before a film-buff.
> 
> Kinda like Shutter Island. It was pretty close to the book, but the movie made it pretty obvious what the plot-twist was, unlinke the book, which would lead to spoilers.



Speaking of books and movies. 


Timeline - 4/10


I watched the movie before when it came out and I can't remember what I thought of it then. Then I read the book last month. Then I watched the movie again. 


Shit movie. It is loosely based on the book and screws up almost every single aspect of it somehow. It's not like they needed to change the story or characters or ideas just to make it more user friendly--it was already pretty easy to follow. They fucked up. This movie is trash.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 31, 2011)

Captain America

8/10

Surprisingly good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of books and movies.
> 
> 
> Timeline - 4/10
> ...


 Yeah Chrichton's books usually make shit movies .


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

it's not like he's a very good author to begin with.  So I guess this is the official one then?

cause III seems to make more sense


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Yeah Chrichton's books usually make shit movies .


Jurassic Park was cool though. 


Parallax said:


> it's not like he's a very good author to begin with.  So I guess this is the official one then?
> 
> cause III seems to make more sense


This is the only book of his I've read, so I can't really comment on this, but I thought it was decent. It certainly wasn't great, but it was pretty decent.

And this thread is made by Tazmo. You know it's the real deal.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah I liked JP

and that's it


----------



## Grape (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Jurassic Park was cool though.
> 
> This is the only book of his I've read, so I can't really comment on this, but I thought it was decent. It certainly wasn't great, but it was pretty decent.
> 
> And this thread is made by Tazmo. You know it's the real deal.



Well to be fair, the guy who made III also made the original rate your movie thread... :0


----------



## Violence (Oct 31, 2011)

Dragoneart 10/10

such a lovely movie


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm surprised Taleran liked JP2.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2011)

> fuck this is far and away the best show I have seen this year. You guys are all chumps for starting with F/SN this is where the quality is.



I'll let the chump part slide


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

Well you said it yourself F/SN is whatevers.  Though I do feel past ep 14(which I still really like) it does increase in quality.  Plus endgame with Gilgamesh is enjoyable.

but still get on Fate/Zero


----------



## Ash (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm unsure of which thread to use. Well...

Just saw Halloween (2007). I thought it would be appropriate. Plus, I love it! 10/10


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

seriously the multiple thread thing is stupid.  Let's just make III the official one it makes sense.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2011)

I love JP2!

I thought the "Timeline" book was decent. It wasn't anything great like "Jurassic Park" or even "Sphere", but it's more fun than "Congo". The movie though was just annoyingly subpar. It's the worst kind of mediocre. It's Steven Seagal levels of mediocre!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Jurassic Park was cool though.*
> 
> This is the only book of his I've read, so I can't really comment on this, but I thought it was decent. It certainly wasn't great, but it was pretty decent.
> 
> And this thread is made by Tazmo. You know it's the real deal.


That is massive bullshit . The movie wasn't even close to the novel, not too mention the movie focused on the "cool dinosaurs!" aspect of the book. 

The book JP was okay, nothing great, but it sure beats the shit out its movie adaption.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 31, 2011)

Jurrasic Park was awesome, loved it as a kid. I'll probably pick up the Blu Ray set as well, glad to hear it got good treatment.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2011)

I know, mods please merge the threads.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Well you said it yourself F/SN is whatevers.  Though I do feel past ep 14(which I still really like) it does increase in quality.  Plus endgame with Gilgamesh is enjoyable.
> 
> but still get on Fate/Zero


This is a manga/anime forum is it not?  Its inconceivable that an anime of this quality would go unnoticed by so many.  Seriously, you guys have time to watch shit like Rob Zombie's Halloween film, but you don't have 20 minutes to spare to watch King Arthur fuck some bitches up?

I am disappoint.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2011)

Night of the Living Dead (original): B+

The version I watched had some odd editing, presumably to fit the running time. It's the ultimate good-bad movie. There are so many stupid moments with awful acting, but they add to the fun. Because it's also pretty chilling and interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

The Jurassic Park films are terrible.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Still aint seen them


----------



## Jena (Nov 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> seriously the multiple thread thing is stupid.  Let's just make III the official one it makes sense.



Yeah...the other one is like II Part 1 or something, which makes absolutely no sense. 


Scary Movie 3 - 8.5/10
I fully realize that this movie is stupid but I like it anyway.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2011)

I loved the first Jurassic Park film. The first one scared me when I saw it in theaters(i was 10). Never cared for the others.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This is a manga/anime forum is it not?  Its inconceivable that an anime of this quality would go unnoticed by so many.  Seriously, you guys have time to watch shit like Rob Zombie's Halloween film, but you don't have 20 minutes to spare to watch King Arthur fuck some bitches up?
> 
> I am disappoint.



Fate/Zero is a brand new show, and it still has a lot of views in the library. I don't even know of any other shows besides Hunter X Hunter that has come out in Japan this season. I would say it is fairly well known.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Why do you feel the need to read the book before viewing the movie? That seems like it would make it more annoying to judge the movie on its own merits.



Would it be better to watch the movie before reading the book?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Because sometimes the movie is really close to the book, and can actually spoil everything. That and I love to read books in general. I'm a bookworm before a film-buff.
> 
> Kinda like Shutter Island. It was pretty close to the book, but the movie made it pretty obvious what the plot-twist was, unlinke the book, which would lead to spoilers.



Those tend to be at least for me the adaptations that are not worth the time of day, they go for the scenes to scene instead of the overall meaning and get bogged down when they are trying to make it. That is why the Harry Potter films got better once they stopped following the novels to the letter and why all of Kubricks films stand because he tells the intent of the story without telling necessarily the beats of said story.


The only film for me that really bucks this trend is Sin City, which is guess does it with style and bombast and really hits it.


----------



## Grape (Nov 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Would it be better to watch the movie before reading the book?



Yes... Always....

If you watch the film adaptation first, you're less disappointed to begin with and happier over all. 


2000% True Fact.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 1, 2011)

TV was airing Mega Shark vs Crocosaurus yesterday. I only managed to watch like 20 minutes.


And I sent a request to Jove to merge these two threads.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Would it be better to watch the movie before reading the book?


Depends. It is best to watch first if you were interested in seeing the film in the first place. If you think the film looks like crap but hear good things about the book skip the film and read the book.

Also, very important, don't choose not to read a book because you hear a film is going to be made. The choice to watch before reading should only be made when both are out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Lethal Weapon III - 7/10


The movies are degrading in quality evenly with Rigg's skill set, it seems. First movie he's a badass lethal weapon with killer jits and kung-fu moves. Second movie he loses all of his jits and has shitty kung-fu moves. Third movie he's a street brawler who can't get the drop on an old lady stealing grapes in a fucking grocery store.

What the hell?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Fate/Zero is a brand new show, and it still has a lot of views in the library. I don't even know of any other shows besides Hunter X Hunter that has come out in Japan this season. I would say it is fairly well known.



then start watching it already bro


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This is a manga/anime forum is it not?  Its inconceivable that an anime of this quality would go unnoticed by so many.  Seriously, you guys have time to watch shit like Rob Zombie's Halloween film, but you don't have 20 minutes to spare to watch King Arthur fuck some bitches up?
> 
> I am disappoint.


Cut me some slack Rukia . I started watching it two days ago, and it's very good. I have 2 more episodes left before I catch up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> then start watching it already bro



I already did.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2011)

InuYasha:Affections Touching Across Time - 6/10
Basically a long InuYasha episode.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2011)

I never liked movies based off anime (except the first Broli film from DBZ, based on memory. Actually, the first 3 films were pretty good). They always just feel like extended filler episodes to me in how the story plays out and the villains designs.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

Boyz n the Hood - A

One of my favorites.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Depends. It is best to watch first if you were interested in seeing the film in the first place. If you think the film looks like crap but hear good things about the book skip the film and read the book.
> 
> Also, very important, don't choose not to read a book because you hear a film is going to be made. The choice to watch before reading should only be made when both are out.



My question was rhetorical.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm worried about Saber's hand.  It looks painful.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2011)

don't worry things will get better

eventually


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

posting for sake of subscription

don't care if this could've been done w/o posting


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

Will the mods merge the threads already


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2011)

does this section even have mods?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

Jove. I've never seen him post in a movie thread.

Or respond when I call him.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Jove. I've never seen him post in a movie thread.
> 
> Or respond when I call him.



Unlike other Mods, Jove actually does what a Mod should do best. Works silently. 

And then when you actually see our esteemed fellow Psych follower, it's under the guise of a regular poster who is adding their opinion to the thread of their choice.

If you need Jove to respond, just post in the Psych thread.


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2 - 8/10

it's insteresting the story but the villain it's too weak and too annoying, it was better Tai lung than Shen :33


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

Mamma Mia - 10/10

I loved the songs :33


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope some new Dark Knight Rises pics come out today.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Children of the Corn - 3/10


Worst movie ever? I wouldn't go that far. But it was pretty terrible.

The acting was bad. The special effects (well, this was early 80s) were horrible. The pacing was atrocious. The characters were shit. 

The only saving grace was it had an interesting plot. But they gone and fucked that up, too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2011)

It wants you too Malachi.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 2, 2011)

*Fate/zero*

_Mind = Blown_

Lurking in previous thread was worth it. Damn, I friggin love Alexander. By far the best character. I hope he gets to be killed the last.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn it, must finish Fate stay Night quicker


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 2, 2011)

'From Beyond'-- right next to 'Re-Animator' it's the best HP Lovecraft adaption. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, though. While neither are bad movies at all, you'd just expect Lovecraft's work to be treated as something more serious than a B-grade genre film.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Damn it, must finish Fate stay Night quicker



skip it, ain't worth shit anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2011)

I need to see that again, but I remember more of the sequels than I do of the original.....probably not the best sign.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 2, 2011)

*Pet Sematary*- My first time watching this movie, and it was pretty damn good.

*My rating:8/10*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

I remember actually thinking that movie was good/scary as a kid. Man, kids are stupid.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember actually thinking that movie was good/scary as a kid. Man, kids are stupid.


 My very first horror movie was Evil Dead II when I was 6. I love that movie now, but shit did that scare me when I was a kid . 

I remember having nightmares about having to cut my own hand off, and my parents becoming demons.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2011)

Kobe said:


> *Fate/zero*
> 
> _Mind = Blown_
> 
> Lurking in previous thread was worth it. Damn, I friggin love Alexander. By far the best character. I hope he gets to be killed the last.


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> does this section even have mods?





Stunna said:


> Jove. I've never seen him post in a movie thread.
> 
> Or respond when I call him.



The theatre section is a Godless lawless land.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

Then you all shall rally beneath me and _I_ will become the ruler of this land. All opposition will be crushed.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2011)

man I don't want Stunna as leader


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't make me destroy you, Parallax. I will do what I must.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Then you all shall rally beneath me and _I_ will become the ruler of this land. All opposition will be crushed.



Cliche plot, lame actor.

0.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

Another martyr? So be it.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 2, 2011)

What will you do? Force us to watch ?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

No, prolly' _The Room._


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2011)

Yasha said:


> What will you do? Force us to watch ?



Oink oink.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys.  I'm sorry to be a buzzkill.  But I have some really bad news.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hey guys.  I'm sorry to be a buzzkill.  But I have some really bad news.


 Fucking 3?! Did I miss the 2nd one already ? The first one left a really bad taste in my mouth .

*In Bruges*- Surprisingly good, I liked the two main characters, especially Farell's. He's a wonderful actor. The plot was good, but not full fledged awesome like I've heard. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



That ending hit me hard . Poor Ray .




*My rating:7.5/10*


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

Setting up a third one? What the heck?! The second one hasn't even come out yet!!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No, prolly' _The Room._



Phew, I thought you're going to make us watch Lion King 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

No, even 3D is too cruel for me.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 2, 2011)

'Cause Lion King sucks .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

*snaps*

Banished.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2011)

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind: B

My interest drifted in and out of it, but very well done.

The Final: B

A surprisingly decent horror film.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember actually thinking that movie was good/scary as a kid. Man, kids are stupid.


This.  Watched it at my aunt and uncle's house.  Thought it was great.  Watched it later on in life and realized I was wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hey guys.  I'm sorry to be a buzzkill.  But I have some really bad news.





Stunna said:


> Setting up a third one? What the heck?! The second one hasn't even come out yet!!


I thought Clash of the Titans was abysmal.  So it was very disheartening to me that they decided to make a second one.  The second was is still months from coming out.  Another bad ancient mythology story called Immortals comes out in a week.  AND THE FUCKING STUDIO HAD THE AUDACITY TO RELEASE A STATEMENT INFORMING US THAT THEY ARE MAKING A THIRD FILM?  

These ancient Greek ancient Rome stories need to go.  They fucking suck.  Without exception.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 3, 2011)

Broxander


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2011)

Does this point to the second one possibly being good? Why else would they green light a third one:ho


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Does this point to the second one possibly being good? Why else would they green light a third one:ho


Don't be fooled.  I can think of two high profile examples that occurred this year.   Prior to the release of Green Lantern... the studio thought they had a winner and announced that the sequel was already in the works.  We were also led to believe that the studio was happy with the Green Hornet and had already hired writers to pen the sequel.  Both films were complete dreck.

(I suppose I don't have the right to say that about Green Lantern since I haven't seen it.)

Green Hornet is still the worst film I have seen all year though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2011)

Green Lanterns was written by people who worked on Smallville, and not head writers, just small fry. So imagine how good Green lantern is.


----------



## Jena (Nov 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> These ancient Greek ancient Rome stories need to go.  They fucking suck.  Without exception.



Without a doubt.

There seem to be three central problems with movies like this.

1) _It's impossible to condense something so long into a two-hour movie._ This is the main problem, really.
2) They feel the need to dumb it down to appeal to mass audiences (or just wildly exaggerate the already wildly exaggerated?like with _300_).
3) The stories are usually not PC. Because the studios don't want controversy in their dumb action movies, they cut out anything that could be considered overly scandalous and attempt to make up for it by being as violent as possible. And this ties back into #2, which ultimately shifts the focus of the story from its original moral/message to "hey look violence lolz".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Lethal Weapon 4 - 6/10


Riggs has gotten old. Blackguywhosenameicantpsell has returned to his youthful physique. How the hell?!? 

This movie was the worst in the series, obviously, but I feel it's just following a downward trend that started in the second film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to think the It movie was scary as a 6 year old.

I was...also scared of the main character from House Party as well .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2011)

I think Greek Mythology makes for a good set up, but no one wants to do it right.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> Without a doubt.
> 
> There seem to be three central problems with movies like this.
> 
> ...


But hey, God of War would make a pretty kick-ass action film .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2011)

They would ruin it.  A PG-13 script would be submitted to the studio.  Bryan Singer would be brought in to helm the project.  Paul Walker would be cast as the lead.

Is that really a God of War film you want to see?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I wouldn't care much for the story(I mean, this is God Of War here), but having really cool giant monster battles with a lot of gore sounds pretty awesome .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2011)

Video games make terrible movies, God of War fits in to that category.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't believe that. Surely there are video games that could make good movies.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 3, 2011)

Lock stock and 2 smokin barrels 8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to think "The Gate" was scary. Havent seen it in years though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2011)

> Surely there are video games that could make good movies.



Even the best games would make mediocre movies. And whoever says MGS will get a  from me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2011)

The only good video game adaptations were Mortal Kombat and maybe Prince of Persia.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2011)

Well MGS wouldn't work as a movie.  First of all the story is too big to be condensed.  Plus not to mention it's just not made to be adaptable

if you're saying the story is no good then you suck


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2011)

Stories are told in completely different ways they work in video games because the interactivity helps pull you in. In cinema it is more passive entertainment so everything is on the script and what is on screen and it can not be buffered by segments of action. Every medium of entertainment has what it excels at and the examples of that are not the ones that borrow elements from other mediums but are able to do things unique to the experience to tell the story.


*Le Samourai* 

After it was brought up in that last large conversation I obtained it and yeah this movie is pretty damn amazing, perfect example of using every action a character does to tell what is going on while having them saying the absolute minimum. Just the definition of cool on film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2011)

My problem with most adaptations is they dont even try to be faithful.

Take that 2010 "Tekken" movie. It's like the filmmakers went out of their way to change everything. "Hey, you know that Jim Kazama guy who shows absolutely no interest in sex? Let's give him a girlfriend, and then let's have him cheat on her! Or let's make that Kazuya guy- you know, the one who hates his Father- into some pussy who just wants his Fathers respect. The only detail the film MIGHT'VE gotten right (and it's veeeery debatable) is Kazuya raping Jun (but its ambiguous in the games anyway). 

that stupid animated Tekken movie was more faithful to the games, and it combined the first two games together.

My question is...why? Why did they have to change the characters so much for no reason? If they did something like combine the games for a movie (to make a stronger narrative and a more intriguing plot; Tekken (1) has no real plot. The second one does), I can forgive that. I'm more than understanding when it comes to some changes when it comes to adapting. But there's just a point that goes too far.

Or what about the Legend of Chun-Li prequel. Yeah, I totally remember Chun-Li killing Bison in the game and totally remember her NOT being in the first tournament. I dont even know why they had her turn down the tournament at the end of the movie. Its only chance at being faithful in anything was making it a prequel! RARGH!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2011)

My problem with adaptation is when they are faithful. They should be crafted to use the new medium to highest effect or discarded and never made.

I have already fought through your tournament show me something new. That is why Street Fighter Alpha worked for me as a movie.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I was...also scared of the main character from House Party as well .


Which one?


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2011)

P.S. I love you 10/10

i love this movie


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2011)

I always like to keep you guys aware of what is going on.  And I uncovered some interesting news.  The Dirty Dancing remake has an official release date.  July 2013.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Which one?



Kid (guy with the afro)


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2011)

video game movies are bad because no one has seriously tried to make a good one yet.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> My question was rhetorical.


My point still stands.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Kid (guy with the afro)



I assume it was the afro that frightened you?

ps. I loved those movies


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 4, 2011)

i have no idea, im guessing it was the hair. it is shameful that the most intimidating person on this site was scared of Kid.


----------



## Grape (Nov 4, 2011)

Soul Caliber film (if done right, big if obviously) would be the shit.


Tekken as a game sucks to begin with. Button mashing to the extreme.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm.  So it sounds like the third Harold and Kumar film might actually be pretty good.  I guess I should consider checking it out this weekend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, fucking mods suck. Still haven't merged the threads? 



Anyway, Stand By Me - 7.5/10

I remember watching this as a kid and thinking it was the tops. Movie is mediocre.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2011)

Super - 9.5/10

Best realistic superhero movie eva.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

The World said:


> Super - 9.5/10
> 
> Best realistic superhero movie eva.



Shut up, crime!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, fucking mods suck. Still haven't merged the threads?



I sent Jove a pm a couple of days ago, I guess she hasn't been online. Maybe I'll ask another mod.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 4, 2011)

Speaking of game adaptations, there are a couple of short movies based on Valve games that are pretty good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I need to be a mod already. I'd be runnin' thangs.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 4, 2011)

There you go guys


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2011)

MGS story sucks, I mean Liquid's hand taking over Ocelot was retarded. Kojima must have been on crack. Come at me Para


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 4, 2011)

The World said:


> Super - 9.5/10
> 
> Best realistic superhero movie eva.



'Special' still remains the best superhero movie I've watched over the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Violence (Nov 4, 2011)

Ice Age 3 10/10 

so funny the scrat scenes


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2011)

Thought you said the scat scenes were so funny for a sec. 

Harold and Kumar 3D Christmas: B

Pretty funny, although the best parts appear in the trailer, really. The 3D was actually good (the hell? A comedy pulls off 3D better than most?). They also cut out the Jesus bit where he says his Dad technically owns the club. Neil Patrick Harris isnt in the movie THAT much and my favorite bit was changed (in the trailer, they say "You were shot...in texas...for branding a hooker" and he responds that they need to be specific". Here, they just say "you were shot" before he asks them that they need to be specific.

But I laughed, and that is what matters.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Thought you said the scat scenes were so funny for a sec.



I thought that too. We both clearly have sick minds.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 4, 2011)

The Descent - 6.5/10

Those cheap scares in the first half were getting on my nerves. While the crawlers were good, I think the movie could have been effective without them. Wasn't expecting the climax to be like this and the build up to it wasn't that convincing.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought the ending was stupid after i watched the pointless sequel.
*
Pulp Fiction 9/10*

First time i've watched this fully, had no idea of it's episodic nature. The Golden Watch segment was probably the weakest but still had its shining moments. I was practically screaming at the tv for Butch to go back and help Ving Rhame's character when it seemed like he was just going to leave, that whole scene in the pawn shop threw me for a loop did not expect that at all.

Loved the Steve Buscemi cameo took me a while to realise it was him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2011)

The watch segment may have been the weakest, but Walken was brilliant in that scene.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah i laughed at his "your father carried this watch up his ass for five years and i carried it for two, just for you son"


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2011)

*Tokyo Drifter (1966)*

A very very simple story told with enough very interesting flourishes by the director to make a great film.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> The Descent - 6.5/10
> 
> Those cheap scares in the first half were getting on my nerves. While the crawlers were good, I think the movie could have been effective without them. Wasn't expecting the climax to be like this and the build up to it wasn't that convincing.



Which version did you watch? There are two versions with different endings. One is much better than the other IMO


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2011)

True Legend: B

A flawed, but enjoyable more recent kung fu film. But damn, the Fearless-esque plot at the end felt so tacked on...


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Which version did you watch? There are two versions with different endings. One is much better than the other IMO



I watched the original, unrated ending. It was way better and made sense after the hallucinations she had about her daughter. 
What I meant was rather the final fight and the build up regarding Juno. Her "villainization" (can't put it better) felt forced.


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2011)

X-Men First Class: 3/10

I did not like this movie. It wasn't terrible, but it was dull and dragged on for far too long.
The presence of Jennifer Lawrence and Michael Fassbender was nice, I'll give it that. They weren't enough to keep me fully engaged, but I did appreciate seeing them.
And Kevin Bacon is Kevin Bacon. Enough said.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow. I really enjoyed First Class. Thought it was one of the best superhero movies that has come out. Fassbender and Bacon kept me engaged throughout the film. Plus it was nice to see Nicholas Hoult in it as well. I liked him from Skins.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2011)

You're the first person I recall to pan the movie, Jena.


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2011)

A lot of people seemed to really like it (based on the IMDB page, anyway). I don't know I just...didn't. I didn't think it was _awful_, or anything, I just thought it was boring. I think all the ideas are there, they just weren't executed very well. There were a few scenes that I liked but by and large I was uninterested.

Maybe it's because I've seen a lot of comic book movies, but it really...felt like a comic book movie. If that makes sense? It was incredibly predictable and, well, bland. IMO


----------



## Amuro (Nov 5, 2011)

Best thing about First Class was Fassbender, kinda wish they had made that Magneto movie instead. Kevin Bacon was awesome casting though.

*Conan 2011 - 2/10*

Man what a shitfest glad i never went to the cinema to see this.


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2011)

Office Space - 10/10

_Yeah_, I'm gonna have to go ahead and give this a ten, ok?


----------



## Kobe (Nov 5, 2011)

*The Shining*


_Goddamn._


----------



## Nakor (Nov 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> Maybe it's because I've seen a lot of comic book movies, but it really...felt like a comic book movie. If that makes sense? It was incredibly predictable and, well, bland. IMO



I thought it felt less like a comic book movie than Thor or Green Lantern. Still haven't seen captain america yet.

How did you like the previous X-men movies?


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I thought it felt less like a comic book movie than Thor or Green Lantern. Still haven't seen captain america yet.
> 
> How did you like the previous X-men movies?



Haven't seen Green Lantern (or Captain America) but Thor was definitely a comic book movie too, I'll agree with you there.

Oh boy. I haven't seen any of X-Men movies since they came out, so it's been _a while_. I remember thinking that they were alright, though. Probably in the 5-7 out of 10 range. Now that I think about it, I should probably watch them again. I can barely remember them.

I do remember X-Men Origins, though. (That came out somewhat recently.) I know I didn't like that one.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 5, 2011)

X-men 3 was such an awful movie. I liked x-men 2 a lot.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm not really big on the _X-Men_ series, my favorite being _First Class._


----------



## illmatic (Nov 5, 2011)

First Class was like Batman Begins but for the X-Men


----------



## Kirath (Nov 5, 2011)

Pulse/Kairo (2001) - 7/10

To be honest, I'm a little disappointed. I saw the remake a few years ago and thought, that it was bad. Many people claimed, that the original is so much better, so I tried finding it. (Well, I googled it when I remembered, but I didn't find it until now... on Youtube btw) 

Yes, it's a lot better than the remake, but that isn't hard. This review matches my thoughts pretty well: 

"The other issue which often plagues the foreign horror market is the failure to explain well-enough the events that are taking place. While Kairo does a very good job developing plot, and breathing life into an original concept, it certainly has plot holes. Large ones. When the events begin occurring, our characters seem to have explanations based on little to no evidence. What's worse, is that these explanations are provided to the audience, in what I will refer to as point form. There is no detail to the explanations, which will leave you wondering from time to time, “I don't really know how they came to that conclusion”, or “I don't really get it”, or even “What the hell is going on?!?!” That last one, friends, is the kiss of death. The point when you've lost the viewer, and there's no bringing them back. I do recommend watching the movie more than once, as it will certainly help you piece it all together."

http://www.wacken.com/en/woa2008/main-news/news/ansicht/article/neue-band-bestaetigt-opeth/


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of comic book films in general.  But I thought Batman Begins was excellent.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2011)

The Murders in the Rue Morgue - 4/10
The murder itself is interesting, but the murderer is so ridiculous that it is laughable. Everyone over-acts the entire film. I'm being generous with the 4, only because it has George C Scott and Val Kilmer in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

With First class you'll either you'll find it a cheesy bad cliched mess with crappy CW level of path from self loathing to acceptance, or a decent origins movie with Magneto really shining and a cheesy yet entertaining James Bond feel to it. I agree with Jena that it lacked more interesting scenes, imo everything with Magento, Xavier and bacon was great, the rest was abit stupid and poorly acted. And the Mutant fights were downright poor. Other than the scene where Bacon destroys the compound, the rest was weak. I have the same complain about Captain America, great movie let down but poor action scenes.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Murder by Numbers 2/10

I mostly just sat there taking piss out of how much of a joke this movie was. Girl with a haunted past using a present case to find closure, whoopie. Doesn't help that Sandra Bullocks acting makes it look more like a parody than anything. Nothing in this movie would stand up in court, zilch. The girl's a terrible cop, her backstory seems like it was written by a 15 year old and the whole "noone believes me but my hunch is right" was a joke. Poorly acted (minus the two kids), bad plot, bad everything. Pointless movie. Only reason I give this a 2 because I liked Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2011)

Went to see _The Adventures of Tintin_ at midnight and fell asleep in the theatre.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Was it that good?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> With First class you'll either you'll find it a cheesy bad cliched mess with crappy CW level of path from self loathing to acceptance, or a decent origins movie with Magneto really shining and a cheesy yet entertaining James Bond feel to it. I agree with Jena that it lacked more interesting scenes, imo everything with Magento, Xavier and bacon was great, the rest was abit stupid and poorly acted. And the Mutant fights were downright poor. Other than the scene where Bacon destroys the compound, the rest was weak. I have the same complain about Captain America, great movie let down but poor action scenes.



Which is the bizarre part. You'd think with something as visually driven as Superhero Comics they would at least be able to translate the action successfully.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Thor managed to pull off action quite well but idk CA failed miserably. It was all so average and dull, no flair whatsoever. Directors without imagination perhaps.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2011)

The City of Lost Children

A very  interesting, surreal trip. The setting was gorgeous and the characters made a good job in making it come to life. Not an easily digestible movie though.
To think that this was partially directed by the guy who made Alien: Ressurection...



Amuro said:


> *Conan 2011 - 2/10*
> 
> Man what a shitfest glad i never went to the cinema to see this.



I hear this is supposed to be closer to the comic than the Schwarzenegger version?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2011)

It lacks the locations and the soundtrack and the villain of the Arnold movies however.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 6, 2011)

*The Warrior's Way*- What a shit action movie. It seems the people who made it were just lazy, with a lot of the scenes featuring the main character in front of a huge group, then he appears on the other side and the people die . How is that an action scene ? The only decent action was the end of the movie when the ninja's invaded.

*My rating: 1.8/10*


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2011)

That is hilarious I talked about that movie in the last thread and the first 15 minutes was the only part I liked because it actually had some style unlike the bland rest of the movie.

Same overall rating.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Was it that good?



From what little I saw (first 30 minutes plus the last 5-10 minutes), the visual effects were amazing. (great enough for another Oscar win for Weta). Can't comment on the story as I missed out a huge chunk. Need to go see it again this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2011)

Yasha.  You are on a major losing streak.  I've read your reviews and it seems like it has been months since you watched a decent film.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2011)

I know.  


But that's going to change (I hope), because I'm going to watch Scarface, The Legend of 1900, Memories of Murder and The Chaser next. 

And I'm looking forward to Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2011)

Broken Flowers

I liked this, there's something very captivating about morose Murray


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part I- 9/10
The best Potter movie since the first one, IMHO. I wish they would have stuck to the book as much for Part II.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2011)

Wrong Turn 3: C-

Only saw this because I wanted to see Wrong Turn 4 (takes place in the snow!). It's not as bad as everyone says it is, but it much worse than the first two.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 6, 2011)

Contagion - 9/10

I really liked, that they went for a more realistic route that's why it will sound a little strange when I say that my only real complaint with this movie is the lack of a real climax. At least I thought that they got the vaccine a little too early, there was never a point where I thought "Damn, how are they going to get out of this?". 

(If that makes any sense. oO)


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2011)

Big Trouble in Little China

Yeah, this was fun, but really random.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2011)

man, i still need to see "The Ward". I've heard it wasn't very good, but at least John Carpenter-bad is not as bad as Goerge Romero-bad.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

_Cool Runnings_ - 4/10


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2011)

Evil Under the Sun - 7/10


I loved Cool Runnings . love John Candy
I probably haven't seen it in 10 years.


----------



## Utz (Nov 6, 2011)

_Tangled_ - 10/10

First animated movie I've really loved in a long time. This really felt like a Disney classic, and everything from the vivid and fluid animation to the great musical score made this a really pleasant and enjoyable movie-viewing experience .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

^The ending is kinda bad imo.



> Cool Runnings - 4/10



You mean 40/10.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix- 2/10
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince- 7/10
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- 10/10
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets- 9/10

I've been having sort of a marathon of these. 
An out-of-order one, at any rate.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix- 2/10
> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince- 7/10
> Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- 10/10
> Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets- 9/10
> ...


Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2: F.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2: F.



Don't own that one yet. 

But, yeah, probably. 

I liked it when I first saw it, but upon reflection I've realized that it just may be the worst of the bunch. The liberties it takes with the plot actually contradict the messages/themes from the book. 

But, naja, at least they didn't screw up the King's Cross scene.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2: F.



What a terrible way to end the movie franchise . They really messed up with how much they changed. Part 1 was soooo good too, even the few added scenes actually enhanced the characters.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2011)

Was it Rukia who hated Thor? Well, how about this one


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2011)

Nakor said:


> What a terrible way to end the movie franchise . They really messed up with how much they changed. Part 1 was soooo good too, even the few added scenes actually enhanced the characters.



The movie franchise was crappy anyway. HBP and DH1 were the only ones watchable.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> I liked it when I first saw it, but upon reflection I've realized that it just may be the worst of the bunch. The liberties it takes with the plot actually contradict the messages/themes from the book.



You are gonna have to expand on this, because the last two films match the book in spirit pretty damn close.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 7, 2011)

Yasha said:


> The movie franchise was crappy anyway. HBP and DH1 were the only ones watchable.



I'd have to disagree. I really liked the first 2 movies. Goblet of Fire was good too.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

You just named my three least favorite movies of the 8


----------



## Nakor (Nov 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You just named my three least favorite movies of the 8



 Well I did like DH1 the best out of all of them.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Was it Rukia who hated Thor?


Yes.



Taleran said:


> You are gonna have to expand on this, because the last two films match the book in spirit pretty damn close.


I think the last book is considered to be the weakest by a lot of people.  The source material was weak.  That was why the film is lousy.

The epilogue was horrendous.  Old fashioned hairstyles, shoulder pads, and facial hair.  Seriously?  That is how they decided to make these characters look older?


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You are gonna have to expand on this, because the last two films match the book in spirit pretty damn close.




*Spoiler*: __ 




It's some of the scenes that come to mind.

1. Harry's Final Battle and how Voldemort died - In the book, this takes place in the Great hall in front of everyone. In the book it takes place outside and alone. But the real problem here is how Voldemort dies. In the book, he just...well, dies. This emphasizes what Dumbledore has been telling Harry: that without his Horocruxes Voldemort is only human. In the movie, he turns into dust. I think this is supposed to harken back to the first movie when Harry touches Quirrel, but it makes little to no sense.

2. When Harry goes down to the Forbidden Forest - Oh boy. It's when he's leaving the castle that's the issue. In the book, the only person he talks to is Neville. He doesn't tell him where he's going, the only thing he tells him is to kill Nagini if he gets the chance. The last person he sees before he reaches the forest is Ginny, the girl he loves. In the movie, Harry has to draw strength by telling Ron and Hermione what he's about to do. 

3. After Voldemort is killed- In the movie no one celebrates. Harry walks into the Great Hall and they're drinking tea and moping. Christ, I know your friends are dead but could you muster up a little enthusiasm?

4. No one knows about Snape- Unless Harry told everyone at a later time, as far as everyone at Hogwarts and the greater Wizarding community is concerned he was just a Death Eater.

5. McGonagall orders the Slytherins be locked in the Dungeons- I know this is a throwaway line that's supposed to be funny, but seriously? Yes, let's lock innocent children in the dungeon of a crumbling school because some of them are selfish. This completely contradicts the idea that it doesn't matter what house you're from so long as you have integrity and stand up for what's right. So Harry's speech to his child in the epilogue is irrelevant, I guess, because once you're in Slytherin you're automatically evil and deserve punishment. In the book it's much more powerful when McGonagall has them all just leave (except for the few that later come back with Slughorn). It doesn't insinuate that they are evil, it shows the fundamental difference between Slytherin and Gryffindor.  

There are probably more if you want some examples, but those are just some of the reasons why I felt that Part II contradicted the book.

In case someone brings it up: I actually felt that how the elder wand was dealt with was in keeping with the book. It wasn't in keeping with _how_ Harry got rid of it (putting it to rest with Dumbledore) but it went along with the idea that Harry was the true owner of the Deathly Hallows because he didn't want them for glory. To him, the Elder Wand was just a wand that he didn't need and could be cast away. Although I really wish they would have shown him repairing his own wand first...




EDIT: You might have to forgive some grammar mistakes. I wrote this when I first woke up and it's pretty sloppy.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 7, 2011)

_The Girl Who Leapt Through Time_

Enjoyed this a lot more then Summer Wars. Really enjoyed the plot and the novelty of it all. Great animation and music and all that stuff. The only thing that sort of irked me was the last 10 minutes of the movie. It could have (and should have) ended much sooner then it did and what kept the film going near its tail end was a bunch of romantic promises that don't really make much sense to me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chiaki says he will be waiting for Makoto... what is that supposed to mean? Where was he going? How could she get there after she used up all her time leaps? Maybe I missed something.




Still though, good stuff. 

*8.3/10*


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool I wasn't expecting that much 


*Spoiler*: _May as well hide these to keep the thread from going out of control_ 




1. I don't have a problem with where the fight takes place because it would be contrived to have that stand out bit of the great conflict happen in the place with the big open space with everyone watching and yeah the Dust thing is kinda weird especially because the series has shown lots of people just drop dead with killing curses.

2. I totally get this though because the movies have kinda moved Ginny into a very small side corner and she really isn't that big a deal the main thing with the movies is the 3 of them and the fact that they show that over what the book did shows how the movies have handled the material different but still in line at least to me.

3. War is hell man....They probably had the big party off screen.

4. I mean I am sure Harry has told people the name of his kid alone speaks to that, but much like Sirius Black he died a villain in the eye of the public who didn't know the real story.

5. Well that has been a problem with the house system throughout the series. I mean they have never even tried to play up the complexities of anyone in any of the houses so this is something I would have against the series and not the final film because they really do split kids up into the Good the Bad the Brainy and the Portly Fun loving.

The beauty of cinema over prose is that in movies there is more leway in having it assumed that a character does something and you don't have to show every little bit. Establish something broken can be fixed once and then play it for a joke later or don't even show it at all.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Cool I wasn't expecting that much
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _May as well hide these to keep the thread from going out of control_
> ...


Yeah, I kind of ran wild with it. 

You raise some good points. Ginny and the house system in particular have been negated to their simplest forms in all the movies (although, to be fair, the house system was pretty black and white in the books for the most part as well).


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm watching The Professional right now.  And I have always respected Gary Oldman's performance in this film.  But I appreciate it more and more as time goes on.  The man truly can slip into any role.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Bellflower - 7/10

Very interesting movie. I don't like how it's all retarded at the end, but movies do that. It's more artistic (bullshit) or something (homosexual).

I am Lord Humongous!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

hey you guys should be watching better movies instead of debating Harry Potter

:|


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree. Cease all Harry Potter talk.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

I liked your review Furious George

I really liked that movie, it was sweet


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

Shockingly, the new 21 Jump Street trailer is actually funny.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I liked your review Furious George
> 
> I really liked that movie, it was sweet



Well that wasn't really a proper review but thank you.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> hey you guys should be watching better movies instead of debating Harry Potter
> 
> :|





Violent By Design said:


> I agree. Cease all Harry Potter talk.




NEVER!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

Can we talk about it again when it gets one of the ten Best Picture Nominations from the Academy?


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

'Harry Potter' is an absolute joke and contributes nothing to our intellectual or cultural lives. Everything from the "films" to the books are fucking terrible.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

You are very good at crafting comments designed to get maximum response. As such I will only say this.

*Any* series that gets people reading in those numbers is worth something on that basis alone.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Can we talk about it again when it gets one of the ten Best Picture Nominations from the Academy?


Well no because that's never going to-
...wait a minute




TetraVaal said:


> 'Harry Potter' is an absolute joke and contributes nothing to our intellectual or cultural lives. Everything from the "films" to the books are fucking terrible.


Your hatred makes my love burn brighter.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

No with 10 slots I could totally see it getting a legacy slot to show appreciation for its length and whatever else.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *Any* series that gets people reading in those numbers is worth something on that basis alone.



I bet you like Twilight too then, huh? 

This portion of the board is good for a laugh sometimes. It cracks me up how poorly cultured some of you are.

DURR CHRIS NOLANZ AND HARRY POTTER DURR!!! SO GOODZ!101!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

I can appreciate something on other merits than what is actually written within its pages.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I know it helped kids back in elementary school actually start reading and then it would progress into later in life where they actually enjoyed reading and participate in lit class

so yeah dude there are some good things to come out of it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

We get it Tetra you go to college

please enlight us poor souls who haven't discovered the joys of Faulkner and Joyce


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I bet you like Twilight too then, huh?
> 
> This portion of the board is good for a laugh sometimes. It cracks me up how poorly cultured some of you are.
> 
> DURR CHRIS NOLANZ AND HARRY POTTER DURR!!! SO GOODZ!101!



Can we _not_ do this?

We're all very happy for you and how enlightened you are that you can rise above the sludge of consumer entertainment toward intellectuality. Meanwhile I'm content to drown in stupidity.

There. I stroked your ego. No need to get drawn into a fight now. 


To get back on topic:

Lola Rennt- 9/10
I really like this movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

I doubt Harry Potter will be nominated for an Oscar. Not that it matters anyway.



TetraVaal said:


> I bet you like Twilight too then, huh?
> 
> This portion of the board is good for a laugh sometimes. It cracks me up how poorly cultured some of you are.
> 
> DURR CHRIS NOLANZ AND HARRY POTTER DURR!!! SO GOODZ!101!



You really come off as a teenager who just discovered there is more to movies than the Transformers films. Reminds me of when kids find out about underground music for the first time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't do this for an ego. I do this because I'm smart enough to acknowledge shitty entertainment as shitty entertainment. If you wanna continue to be some moronic twat who feeds into the hand of mediocrity, more power to you. But hey, you said it... not me.



Violent By Design said:


> You really come off as a teenager who just discovered there is more to movies than the Transformers films. Reminds me of when kids find out about underground music for the first time.



You come off as a forum user who uses an out-dated excuse for a weak counterargument... oh wait.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

The irony and comedy the more you post actually kinda makes it worth it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> You come off as a forum user who uses an out-dated excuse for a weak counterargument... oh wait.



That literally doesn't make sense.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The irony and comedy the more you post actually kinda makes it worth it.



Blah blah blah.



Violent By Design said:


> That literally doesn't make sense.



It makes perfect sense. I was implying that you're using the same type of response that other forum users have been using for years, except I've come across some who are more creative at it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark City

A really enjoyable sci-fi. I don't know why I didn't watch this earlier, I remember I liked its trailer back then. Very interesting story and cool setting. The way some of those strangers talked reminded me of G-Man, haha

And I liked the seemingly happy ending.



Furious George said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chiaki says he will be waiting for Makoto... what is that supposed to mean? Where was he going? How could she get there after she used up all her time leaps? Maybe I missed something.



This has been bugging me as well.
I read some theories that Makoto's aunt might be herself from the future and there was also some other (sadistic) theory, that this was Chiaki's masterplan to get someone to care for the painting 

What anime do you plan to watch next?



Rukia said:


> I'm watching The Professional right now.  And I have always respected Gary Oldman's performance in this film.  But I appreciate it more and more as time goes on.  The man truly can slip into any role.



I need to rewatch this movie again sometime. I loved it in my childhood, Oldman was such a great villain.


----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I doubt Harry Potter will be nominated for an Oscar. Not that it matters anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> You really come off as a teenager who just discovered there is more to movies than the Transformers films. Reminds me of when kids find out about underground music for the first time.



Dead on.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> We get it Tetra you go to college


What's the story with the rest of you guys?  What do you do for a living?  Do you go to college?  Are you just kids like Stunna?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought the only great Harry Potter film was the first Deathly Hallows. I found it hilarious that what began as a childrens fantasy saga ultimately would become a claustrophobic thriller.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Firestarter - 7.5/10

Despite its age, horrible special effects, and an unfuckable Drew Barrymore, this movie was actually quite good. 

The plot was interesting, the power was interesting, the ending was epic. It makes me really want to read the story.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2011)

For a second there I thought art was subjective.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What's the story with the rest of you guys?  What do you do for a living?  Do you go to college?  Are you just kids like Stunna?



I go to college and I study English and Journalism. I also take film classes as well. Going to branch out into acting next semester at an acting school.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in high school with aspirations in film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm in high school with aspirations in film.



no one gives a shit


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What's the story with the rest of you guys?  What do you do for a living?  Do you go to college?  Are you just kids like Stunna?



**


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What's the story with the rest of you guys?  What do you do for a living?  Do you go to college?  Are you just kids like Stunna?



Ain't nothing I can't brush off. Half of these remarks are like an infant trying to pelt me with a wiffle ball.


----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2011)

Narcissism: Isolating complete tools from the rest of us since 1910.


*Spoiler*: _ _ 



Well, technically before that, but that's about when Freud coined the term


----------



## Judecious (Nov 7, 2011)

Crazy, Stupid, Love
8/10


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What's the story with the rest of you guys?  What do you do for a living?  Do you go to college?  Are you just kids like Stunna?



I r English Lit major in college with a minor in philosophy

I read Faulkner and Hemingway for shits and giggles

and watch uncultured pieces of shit that pass as cinema


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

I also listen to pretentious music (as you can figure)

but that's for another thread


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> **



you were already accounted for. you're under the kid category .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2011)

okayguy.png


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

graduate high school first Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm twenty nine.  I work at a hospital as a Biomedical Technician for General Electric.

Went to college at the University of Wyoming.  Taking online courses from Purdue University right now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

I go to Penn State... I fornicate with young boys in the shower... and they don't call it Happy Valley for nothing.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I r English Lit major in college with a minor in philosophy
> 
> I read Faulkner and Hemingway for shits and giggles
> 
> and watch uncultured pieces of shit that pass as cinema





Parallax said:


> I also listen to pretentious music (as you can figure)
> 
> but that's for another thread


You sound like you would be covered in hair (but ironically).



I currently go to a community college (yep.) and I'm transferring to a private university next semester where I plan on majoring in English.
Because I know everyone was burning with curiosity. I also like walks on the beach and throwing dead fish at people who annoy me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

community set is relevant.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 7, 2011)

Not this sh*t again...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I go to Penn State... I fornicate with young boys in the shower... and they don't call it Happy Valley for nothing.


I like that people give Joe Paterno all the credit when he wins games.  But they don't hold him responsible for stuff that goes on during his watch.  "He's just an old man.  The program is too big.  How could he have known?"


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like that people give Joe Paterno all the credit when he wins games.  But they don't hold him responsible for stuff that goes on during his watch.  "He's just an old man.  The program is too big.  How could he have known?"



His legacy is on the line with all of this stuff coming out. I have a feeling he was notified and never reported it to the police. There is no gray area when it comes to this matter, it's purely black and white. If he didn't call the cops, he's just as much a scumbag as the others who didn't report it.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> community set is relevant.



I am very much like Annie. 
But there are no Joel McHales lining up to kiss me.


----------



## Violence (Nov 7, 2011)

Beethoven - 10/10


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 7, 2011)

Talk to Her

8/10


----------



## Nakor (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like that people give Joe Paterno all the credit when he wins games.  But they don't hold him responsible for stuff that goes on during his watch.  "He's just an old man.  The program is too big.  How could he have known?"



At least the media appears to be calling him out on it. Almost every article that I read(at least 10) says that he should, at least, retire and that this tarnishes his legacy since he knew about it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

The big question this week is whether The Immortals can crack 25% on the rottentomato meter.  :33


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a self-made millionaire with a beauty queen wife, a mansion and limitless cash to spend at nights. 

Just a normal hardware engineer who gets underpaid at Intel while I'm awake and sober. Will turn 40 in 2025 and be forever alone.




Rukia said:


> I'm watching The Professional right now.  And I have always respected Gary Oldman's performance in this film.  But I appreciate it more and more as time goes on.  The man truly can slip into any role.



Good choice. I can't shake off the feeling that Mathilda is potentially more lethal than Leon and Oldman combined. There is something special about her that can make any man bend to her will. Had her life taken another route and given the proper training, she would make one hell of a pro. 

Or a hooker.





Violent By Design said:


> no one gives a shit





Violent By Design said:


> you were already accounted for. you're under the kid category .


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2011)

Im a college dropout who's trying to sell a script and writes movie reviews so that people will notice me. PARTY ON!!! WHOOOOO *runs away crying*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2011)

Studying International Relations at University at the moment, while working part time at a School.

Oh and I'm incredibly uncultured, but I blame that on my parents feeding me with mainstream crap all my life, I obviously should have been admiring Alfred Hitchcock's use of lighting from a young age, stupid them.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 7, 2011)

Teetra reminds me of Pitchfork readers that comment on their Facebook feed, bitching about Pitchfork's coverage of mainstream music. What a bunch of kids. 



> You really come off as a teenager who just discovered there is more to movies than the Transformers films. Reminds me of when kids find out about underground music for the first time.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I'm a self-made millionaire with a beauty queen wife, a mansion and limitless cash to spend at nights.
> 
> Just a normal hardware engineer who gets underpaid at Intel while I'm awake and sober. Will turn 40 in 2025 and be forever alone.



Well which is it? 

It's the first one, right?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

I believe the first one more

the second one is clearly a lie


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2011)

Is Pitchfork even Hip? I though they went to the crapper years back. The adjectives they use to describe music are pretty cringeworthy.

Also I love Inception and Harry Potter because I'm so used to being fed culture from TV adverts I can't think for myself. Oh and isn't Gaga just the best guys?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

they used to be hip

2004 forever


----------



## Sasori (Nov 7, 2011)

I miss Nathan.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Im a college dropout who's trying to sell a script and writes movie reviews so that people will notice me. PARTY ON!!! WHOOOOO *runs away crying*



Teehee.




Ennoea said:


> Studying International Relations at University at the moment, while working part time at a School.
> 
> Oh and I'm incredibly uncultured, but I blame that on my parents feeding me with mainstream crap all my life, I obviously should have been admiring Alfred Hitchcock's use of lighting from a young age, stupid them.



Gossip Girl...teehee.





Jena said:


> Well which is it?
> 
> It's the first one, right?



Depends on which film you see me in. The first me in Inception, the second me in Office Space.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 7, 2011)

If by hip you mean snobby then no. They have definitely become more open, but I still hate the fact that they hype mediocre bands simply because they're indie. They love the chick on my set, but pretty much had meh reactions to Amy Winehouse back in 07.

They're reviews are still pretentious as hell though. Anyway Back to Movies!



Did 2001: a Space Odyssey get remastered? I saw the Kubrick gifs and the scenes looked  HD.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> they used to be hip
> 
> 2004 forever



Oh college, how I miss thee. So of course I read pitchfork back then. Their reviews never told me anything about the music, do they still do that?

I graduated with a degree in computer forensics at a small private school in Pennsylvania and now I work for a litigation support company doing electronic discovery. 

btw 2004 was a great year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What's the story with the rest of you guys?  What do you do for a living?  Do you go to college?  Are you just kids like Stunna?


I'm a seventeen year old Senior in high school . Planning on going to a community college as soon as I graduate.



Rukia said:


> The big question this week is whether The Immortals can crack 25% on the rottentomato meter.  :33


 I really want to see The Ides of March, but dad is too stingy with political thrillers that aren't 24 do take me to see it . He wants to go see Immortals.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't been to the Cinema since May, do I get a cookie?


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

There sure are a lot of people with thin skin on here.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

That's racist.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 8, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> This has been bugging me as well.
> I read some theories that Makoto's aunt might be herself from the future and there was also some other (sadistic) theory, that this was Chiaki's masterplan to get someone to care for the painting
> 
> What anime do you plan to watch next?



Probably something by Satoshi Kon. I've been neglecting his work for far too long.



Rukia said:


> What's the story with the rest of you guys?  What do you do for a living?  Do you go to college?  Are you just kids like Stunna?



-Part-time security guard 
-Part-time support counselor for a non-profit organization for the mentally disabled, 
-Full-time community college student. 

(These are the fruits of cutting classes, Stunna. Look at them!  ) 

I am looking into Communication and Media Arts right now as well as different Film and English courses. I'm thinking director or screenwriter or something.


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I go to Penn State... I fornicate with young boys in the shower... and they don't call it Happy Valley for nothing.



My buddy Joe is at Penn studying Biochemistry and Molecular Biophysics. What are you studying?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2011)

Tetra going to Penn State explains everything


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2011)

Not really. I'm still convinced he's in high school.

Then again my friend at Penn was once kicked out of a theater for a drunken rant during a Michael Moore film. Maybe they all are extremely sensitive about cinema.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Probably something by Satoshi Kon. I've been neglecting his work for far too long.



Which of his works have you watched so far?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 8, 2011)

I graduated from college in 09 and is now starting College at Florida Institute of Technology. Pray for me.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 8, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Which of his works have you watched so far?



None, I'm sad to say.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, well if you want to continue your trend of watching rather lighthearted animes (correct me if it's not true, but iirc the last couple of animes you posted here where like that), then try Millenium Actres or Tokyo Godfathers.

For something serious, obviously Perfect Blue, which is my favorite Kon movie.

For something short, there's Magnetic Rose (a segment from Memories; based on Otomo short stories). It was pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

And if you want to be mindfucked then Paprika it is.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2011)

And don't forget his series (13 episodes), Paranoia Agent.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 8, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Oh, well if you want to continue your trend of watching rather lighthearted animes (correct me if it's not true, but iirc the last couple of animes you posted here where like that), then try Millenium Actres or Tokyo Godfathers.
> 
> For something serious, obviously Perfect Blue, which is my favorite Kon movie.
> 
> For something short, there's Magnetic Rose (a segment from Memories; based on Otomo short stories). It was pretty good.



I don't purposefully seek light-hearted anime out but it always happens that I watch them somehow. I have no problem with anime of a more serious tone and Perfect Blue was what I had in mind when I mentioned Kon (And if that didn't do the job...) since I heard so much about it. 

But either way, next up on my netflix queue is some Hitchcock so It might be a while before I get back into animu. We'll see.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 8, 2011)

Cliffhanger and I rate that a solid 9 outta 10.

watched that movie many times over the years and still do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2011)

Flaming Star: B

A pretty good Elvis Presley western. It's well made, well acted (yes, even Presley does a good job) and I was interested in the characters. However, a few parts do seem to lack the intended emotional depth (Elvis' response to a loved one dying. It's not his fault either, the director doesn't spend any time on his reaction) and it did forgot to have an actual climax.

Pretty good though.


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2011)

I hate when I forget to climax


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2011)

The Tree of Life

At first I didn't want to watch this due to everyone and their grandma throwing shit at it. But after watching The Thin Red Line I decided to give this a chance, because I knew what to expect from Malick (sort of), and back then no one was actually talking about the lack of dialogue and (text) narrative and it having a space segment.
So .... visually it was stunning, the cinematography was beautiful, the music was good, and it conveyed the emotions very well. IMO this movie is meant to be felt and it does a good job at it. 
Regarding the no dialogue and narrative part... This is a visual medium, so I don't see a problem with this kind of approach. I suppose it would have been easier if Malick just went with a linear narrative instead of showing us these fragments, but it didn't bother me much.
It was long though, some parts dragged and I don't know where to put that part with the dinosaurs.

It was a pleasant, peculiar  experience. I don't think this deserves to be called terrible, but I can understand people not liking it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I hate when I forget to climax



I was actually considering using that joke too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

The Stand - 6/10


Long, kinda interesting, unfulfilling. The ending left me wanting more.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

The Chaser 7/10

The sheer incompetence shown by Police and the justice system in Korea through the medium of film hits another high, it's tragic what filmmakers must think of the Korean police to pretty much shame them in every movie. 

The film is about a pimp who loses a girl and believes she's being sold in to slavery. He tracks the customer down abut finds that the man's a serial killer and he has 12 hours to find his girl. This film shouldn't work, the characters are never fleshed out (we have a pimp as a protagonist), daughter subplots, injustices thrown in our faces, unapologetic violence and just all out idiocy. And the first half doesn't but the last 40 or so minutes are tense and powerful. It's all abit reminiscent of I saw the Devil, infact the ending is incredibly similar, but it works. It gloriously pessimistic cinema so you're warned beforehand. 

My big issue is simply too much time is spent on showing the ineptitude of the system.  After being bashed in the faces with it for an hour we get it, the system and the bureaucracy surrounding it sucks, it's abit tedious to watch.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2011)

When in Rome - D-


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Chaser 7/10
> 
> The sheer incompetence shown by Police and the justice system in Korea through the medium of film hits another high, it's tragic what filmmakers must think of the Korean police to pretty much shame them in every movie.
> 
> ...



Ill see it for sure, but question, how sleazy is it? Obviously I don't care, but Im considering watching it with my Dad. What's the violence/sex level in the film?


----------



## Grape (Nov 9, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Ill see it for sure, but question, how sleazy is it? Obviously I don't care, but Im considering watching it with my Dad. What's the violence/sex level in the film?



I'm 25 and can't hardly watch gratuitous film with my dad either. I know you're like 30~ so... damn! Does the awkwardness ever end? For some reason I managed to watch a couple films with my mother though, including American Beauty, with only minimal discomfort between the two of us lol... The reason is probably Freudian, but I'm more of a Jungian type of man anyways.

Afterwards she made me sit through a couple of her films (Mask...Rain Man) and then commented how "good" movies can be without sexual exploits/cursing. Which I did agree with, but... yeah.. lol

I had more of a problem with conceding to liking a Cher movie (Mask) than anything else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I haven't been to the Cinema since May, do I get a cookie?



I haven't been in about 3 years do I get a cake?


----------



## Kirath (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark Water (2002) - 6/10

I'm sorry, I didn't find the movie scary, little girls with long, black hair just standing around or walking around a corner just aren't frightening me. The resolution was just weak and Yoshimi, the main character, is just unlikeable.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A little girl falls into a water tank and dies.  I would have expected something horrible to have happened to the girl but nope, it was just an accident. And her spirit haunts the building just because I guess.

I guess nobody was bright enough to take a look into this water tank and find her body for more than a year, but I can't really tell if her corpse was still in there or not. Black hair came out of the taps in the arpartment, but I can't tell if it was real. 

For some reason the ghost wants Yoshimi to be with her forever, because she needs a mother. I guess the spirit's father, who was staying at their arpartment for quite some time, waiting, just wasn't good enough. 
And Yoshimi just decides on a whim that the spirit won't leave her daughter alone if she doesn't become her "mother" and leaves. She could have at least tried to just, I don't know, move out of the arpartment or something? 




I'm going to watch Marebito next, if this is going to be another letdown I'll quit watching J-horor films for a while...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

> Ill see it for sure, but question, how sleazy is it? Obviously I don't care, but Im considering watching it with my Dad. What's the violence/sex level in the film?



No sex in this one at all, and no nudity either (minus a couple of pornographic sex cards). Maybe I've become numbed to violence but I didn't think it was really that violent, yes there's blood and alot of punching, but nothing uncomfortable like I saw the Devil. There are a few scenes with hammer to a guys head but that's about it.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 9, 2011)

Marebito (2004) - ?/10


*Spoiler*: __ 




Halfway through I would have described it as a mix of "The Descent" and "Let the Right One In", but 10 minutes before the ending I got shyamalaned and now I have absolutely no idea what to make of this film. I guess I'll have to let it sink in for a while and read some analysisses. o_O 




If someone has seen the movie and has an explanation on what actually happened, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I haven't been in about 3 years do I get a cake?



what is this i dont even


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm 25 and can't hardly watch gratuitous film with my dad either. I know you're like 30~ so... damn! Does the awkwardness ever end? For some reason I managed to watch a couple films with my mother though, including American Beauty, with only minimal discomfort between the two of us lol... The reason is probably Freudian, but I'm more of a Jungian type of man anyways.
> 
> Afterwards she made me sit through a couple of her films (Mask...Rain Man) and then commented how "good" movies can be without sexual exploits/cursing. Which I did agree with, but... yeah.. lol
> 
> I had more of a problem with conceding to liking a Cher movie (Mask) than anything else.



I'm like 25!!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2011)

Full Metal Jacket

Third time the charm. The first two times I always got till the part where it switches to Vietnam, but the movie was always too late and I was tired to continue.
I consider the training camp part to be the strongest part of the movie, the rest of the movie pales compared to it. I felt it wasn't fleshed out enough, and in the end it left me feeling empty.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

MH you're 25? No offence but you look much older.

Btw MH have you watched Memories of a Murder?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2011)

lol it's always offensive to say someone looks older than they really are


----------



## Kirath (Nov 9, 2011)

Tucker & Dale vs Evil (2010) - 8.5/10

A really enjoyable and funny movie with 3 very likeable protagonists, I can't really think of anything to complain about.^^ (Well, they showed the funniest deaths in the trailer imho, but that's pretty common I guess)


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> MH you're 25? No offence but you look much older.
> 
> Btw MH have you watched Memories of a Murder?



lol, I get that a lot actually. I remember getting into the R rated Cradle to the Grave when I was 15 years old (damn, that movie is 10 years old?).

Nope, any good and is this a request?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

According to a friend it's the best of the Korean Psycho Murderer movies. I plan on watching it soon.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm going to watch The Chaser and Memories of Murder back-to-back this weekend. 


Followed by Tintin.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 9, 2011)

Page Eight - 7/10
Masterpiece mystery movie. It kept my interest and I like most of the actors/actresses in it, but it felt slightly over-acted. Also Bill Nighy can be very melodramatic


----------



## Violence (Nov 9, 2011)

Meet Joe Black 10/10

such adorable movie pek


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

I was told the only decent role Jude Law has ever done is the voice in Iron man. The inner Jude Law fan in me is raging.

Also watched Halloween, I have to say this has not aged that well.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2011)

*V for Vendetta*

This was on TV because it is around the 5th of November. I hadn't seen it since it came out and I keep hearing people say it is good.

Man this movie is fucking terrible. Adaptations may not have to follow their source material to the letter but they must capture the themes and the feelings of the original and present those through the lens of the new medium (see: Kubrick's Lolita / Shining etc etc).

This movie completely throws out the themes of the original while also completely gutting the main character and turning him from a villain into a hero to be looked up to by the masses. Terrorism has become heroic because the big scary government is an entity that is empty and not made of real people.

The beauty of the story is how we never once doubt that V is doing the right thing yet that doesn't make him the hero of the story.

The movies greatest sin however is removing the single most important thematic scene from the work and the scene that sheds truth and light onto exactly what V is.

The legacy of this series will forever be a lame action movie and the Anonymous movement missing the point, Terrible.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2011)

Highlander was on tv and I only watched like 10 minutes. I still think that Kurgan and him playing the dick is the only good part of the movie (and I guess the soundtrack by Queen). 
And boy is the scene when Connor and Brenda get together laughable; it's even more hilarious in Highlander 2.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2011)

Antichrist

Phew, errrm.. a very unsettling and demanding movie. The actors gave their all, I'm sure the whole filming was really straining for them. The Prologue was brilliant.
I think this was my first Lars Von Trier movie. Lol, maybe I have should started with something easier from him, if there is such thing in his filmography.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *V for Vendetta*
> 
> This was on TV because it is around the 5th of November. I hadn't seen it since it came out and I keep hearing people say it is good.
> 
> ...


Now I've gotta read this comic.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes you should


----------



## Z (Nov 10, 2011)

Captain America: The First Avenger - 6.5/10

Thor was a lot better.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

Better in what way?


----------



## Jena (Nov 10, 2011)

Muppets from Outer Space- 3/10
This is the worst Muppet movie IMO. Honestly the only funny part is the shrimp (which is saying a lot, as its a minor character). This was also one of the first DVDs we ever bought, so I've unfortunately seen it a billion times. 
And guess what? My dad wanted to watch it! And when I tried to leave he said, "Well, you don't have to watch this movie. I'll just watch it by myself. I've been home alone all day so I've gotten used to the loneliness. You go and do whatever it is that you think is more important than me."

Damn it Dad. I ended up watching the whole movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2011)

Samurai Assassin: C+

The Storm Warriors: C

Eh....


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

*Coraline: A-*

This movie was so beautiful. And it scared the crap out of me towards the end.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Coraline: A-
> 
> This movie was so beautiful.


Spirited Away and Coraline are the most beautiful animated films I have ever seen.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

I feel like I could watch it again right now if only for the animation.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

I admit it has a bit of a slow start.  But people that are patient with it will be rewarded.

I realized it was a masterpiece during the intro myself.  That sewing scene was gorgeous.

I've been to Universal Studios before and I got an opportunity to see some of the stop motion process while I was there.  It's really incredible how many sets and pieces they design for even a small scene.  I can't imagine how overwhelming the task must have been for Coraline.  A great film.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't believe it took five years to animated the movie. I could never have the patience to make a stop-motion animated film.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I can't believe it took five years to animated the movie. I could never have the patience to make a stop-motion animated film.



No doubt - but I'm glad they did.  It's amazing.  The entire film has an incredible surreal feeling to it.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 11, 2011)

Gotta see Coraline!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 11, 2011)

*13 Tzameti.

I give it a score of 9/10; for a modern movie (2005), it was surprisingly good. Starkly minimalist, but attention-getting and suspenseful at the same time.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2011)

Creepshow 2 - 6/10

I give it a 6 due to nostalgia and the final episode, which is hilarious.

"Thanks for the ride, Lady!"


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like I have to check out this Coraline. I've been craving for some really good western animation. Pixar and Dream Works movies simply aren't satisfactoy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

I need to see Coraline too. I love stop animation movies but it's weird that I've never had the urge to watch it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah same here

I probably wont watch it for some time


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

I love me some Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

Coraline is a part of my blu ray collection.  

I'm really not down with J Edgar guys.  I wasn't excited about it when it was announced.  None of the promotional material made me excited.  And now the word is out that its just a mediocre film.  I honestly don't feel like giving it a chance.  Probably won't see it until its on netflix.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I love me some Wallace and Gromit.



you're British of course you do

(so do I)


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Coraline is a part of my blu ray collection.
> 
> I'm really not down with J Edgar guys.  I wasn't excited about it when it was announced.  None of the promotional material made me excited.  And now the word is out that its just a mediocre film.  I honestly don't feel like giving it a chance.  Probably won't see it until its on netflix.



Yeah I feel the same.  If I had to see a new movie this weekend it would be Into the Abyss.  New Herzog is always worth looking into


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

Do you want me to post the SWATH trailer again?


----------



## Huntress (Nov 11, 2011)

Undercover Brother - 7/10

really funny XD


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 11, 2011)

The Clint fan in me died a little inside.


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2011)

Australia - 7/10 

Somewhat good i suppose. Really liked Jackman in this. The little kid started off good but he just became annoying as the movie progressed


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2011)

*Bonnie and Clyde (1967)*​

Nothing shows the rawness and edge of the 60s like Bonnie & Clyde. This is Arther Penn's best directed movie by far, and a very important one for American cinema. This film pushed the boundaries when it came to fighting censorship. I have no idea how this movie was passed because it is far more graphic than any American film of its time. I had the pleasure of re-watching one of my all time favorite movies in film class recently, and everyone thought it was the best film we've studied to date.

The movie is a biopic (although, it isn't accurate) of the famous bank robbers known as Bonnie and Clyde (as well as a few members from the infamous Barrel gang). The movie blends a lot of action and comedy together, to give a very hip and edgy vibe to the movie. Needless to say, the film has a lot of Hollywood pa-sazz (i made that word up).

Watching this movie a 4th time, I could really pay attention to the detail in the acting. Warren Beatty (Clyde, and the producer of the film) and Faye Dunaway (Bonnie) have amazing facial expressions, something that seems to be lost in more modern big films. Not to mention they're both beautiful people, so it's always a pleasure to see what they're doing. Great appearances from Gene Hackman and even a cameo from good ol Gene Wilder. 


Bonnie Parker: You're good!
Clyde Barrow: I ain't good. I'm the best!
Bonnie Parker: And modest! 

Visually, the movie is very pleasing. Very cool costume designs, which influenced a lot of the fashion at that time. Bonnie and Clyde are dressed like G's. Cool sets, large grassy fields (which I love to see in movies for some reason), and cars from the 1930s set the vibe of the mid-west during the Depression. 

The cinematography is great. Penn and Burnett Guffey do a great job at utilizing appropriate focuses, along with well timed close ups. The film is tainted in a very yellow-graininess type of color, which gives the viewer the feel that they are in the desert. 


Bonnie Parker: What would you do if some miracle happened and we could walk out of here tomorrow morning and start all over again clean? No record and nobody after us, huh?
Clyde Barrow: Well, uh, I guess I'd do it all different. First off, I wouldn't live in the same state where we pull our jobs. We'd live in another state. We'd stay clean there and then when we'd take a bank, we'd go into the other state. 


The movie has some cons. A supporting character in C.W Moss over acts in the first scene he's in, which gives the impression that the movie might be campy. The first scene involving that involves the sexual impudence of Clyde will look awkward, and many people might not get what they're trying to portray in till later in the film. Blanche (Estelle Parsons) is an annoying character who yells unbelievably loud, but again, the viewer will see that she is suppose to be very over the topic and well, stupid. 

It's a great movie that I think most people would like. One can tell that it was designed by a young film maker, because it just does a great job at being cool. This film is one of the reasons why the 60s is my favorite decade in film (maybe behind the 50s ). 

*5/5*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

Another fine review.  Vono and VBD are probably the best in that category.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2011)

go see bonnie and clyde!


----------



## Kirath (Nov 11, 2011)

Coraline (2009) - 9.5/10

I love this movie! But it's indeed scary, too scary for children if you ask me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2011)

CORALINE!!!! SHES THE REASON FOR THE WORD WITCH!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Coraline (2009) - 9.5/10
> 
> I love this movie! But it's indeed scary, too scary for children if you ask me.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46t10qz_6DA[/YOUTUBE]

It really is a fucking masterpiece.  There are a lot of really fascinating videos out there that go into great detail on how this movie was made.  I really recommend them.  Aspiring filmmakers will learn something.  Film aficionados will be inspired.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2011)

*Blade Runner [Director's Cut]: C+*

The plot is really nonsensical, as is the romance. I know that's not why people love _Blade Runner,_ but it's a big flaw that I, personally, am incapable of overlooking. It compensates for this with it's awesome visuals and what not, but, yeah.

This was my first time seeing the Director's Cut. I prefer the ending, but I found myself actually missing the narrating. I liked the idea, but Ford's bland delivery just kills it. So I guess that I'm ultimately glad it was excluded.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

You suck Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2011)

I know.


----------



## Jena (Nov 11, 2011)

Harry Potter Deathly Hallows Part II- 4/10
It's worse the second time around. I think I bitched somewhat recently in this thread about why I didn't like it, so I'll just keep it brief.
I will say that the special effects were awesome and I liked how they did the battle at Hogwarts.

But, hey, it's got an interview with Daniel Radcliffe and JKR as a bonus feature!


----------



## Nakor (Nov 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> But, hey, it's got an interview with Daniel Radcliffe and JKR as a bonus feature!



I guess that means you bought it? It's the only one I don't own on either DVD or Blu-ray. I'm actually considering not buying it, ever.


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Blade Runner [Director's Cut]: C+*
> 
> The plot is really nonsensical, as is the romance. I know that's not why people love _Blade Runner,_ but it's a big flaw that I, personally, am incapable of overlooking. It compensates for this with it's awesome visuals and what not, but, yeah.
> 
> This was my first time seeing the Director's Cut. I prefer the ending, but I found myself actually missing the narrating. I liked the idea, but Ford's bland delivery just kills it. So I guess that I'm ultimately glad it was excluded.



Just read _Do androids dream of electric sheep_ instead of Blade runner. A much more fulfilling investment mate.


----------



## Jena (Nov 11, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I guess that means you bought it? It's the only one I don't own on either DVD or Blu-ray. I'm actually considering not buying it, ever.



Yeah. It felt wrong to have all the other movies and not the last one.

I ended up getting a massive discount on the movie, but if anyone's looking to buy the Blu-Ray combo pack: there are hardly any bonus features. There are deleted scenes, _three_ featurettes, a commentary, and some advertisements on the special features disk (and then maximum movie mode and another featurette on the first Blu-Ray). If I'd paid full price I would have been pissed.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I guess that means you bought it? It's the only one I don't own on either DVD or Blu-ray. I'm actually considering not buying it, ever.


This.

I own all of the others on blu ray.  I won't recognize that film.  Deathly Hallows Part 1 is the end.  In my canon; Voldemort won when Bellatrix killed Dobby.


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats with the boycott? The final scenes making you guys mad?


----------



## Z (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Better in what way?



Better acting, more entertaining


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

Wait what?  Thor?  Better acting?


----------



## Z (Nov 11, 2011)

Not saying it was a masterpiece in terms of acting but the acting in the Cap movie felt off. Like when Bucky fell to his doom, he looked completely normal and had a blank expression on his face 

Also maybe it's just me but Red Skull didn't feel menacing enough.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This.
> In my canon; Voldemort won when Bellatrix killed Dobby.



I like this ending 

This also allows Bellatrix to go out on top instead of dying a lame ass death.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah.  They did a great job with Bellatrix in Part 1.  She seemed so incredibly dangerous when she reacted to the sword being taken from her vault.

Unless I interpreted the book wrong... she was dominating her duel with Molly Weasley.  She lost because she got careless and over confident.  This is after she dueled Luna, Hermione, and Ginny all at once.

But in the POS I saw earlier this year... she was completely outclassed.  And her death was meant to draw laughter from the audience.  Seriously?  The best villain in the franchise loses like that just to add an extra laugh in the film?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes for once I've decided to do a proper review.

13 Assassins

Here we have a Samurai epic from one of Japans most prolific and controversial Directors Takashi Miike. The film is allegedly based on true events and a remake of an older Japanese movie of the same name. As I expected this is choked full of gore and sadism, but strangely I found this to be one of the most by the numbers, pedestrian of Miikes movies.

The Step brother of the Shogun is wreaking havoc and injustices throughout Japan and is becoming a liability to the Shogunate. An order by the Shogunate is sent out to take him out, which gathers Assassins of days gone looking for one last fight and young blooded Samurais with a thirst for their first kill. But there's a catch, the Lord has an army of 200 people and there are only 12 Samurai. 

You have everything here for a Samurai fan, a plot that provides ample amounts of action, an overly comic villain and just some great swordplay. The directing here is sharp and clear, even when the action is at it's most intense you never feel lost or confused. The acting is acceptable and the pace is decent. But the movie really shines in it's last 40 minutes where we witness a glorious Battle Royale between the two sides that is sheer adrenaline pumping madness filled with blood, steel, wooden traps and rampaging bulls on fire stampeding through an army. It's when the movie is at its best.

While I enjoyed the action scenes I have to say the rest of the film was a different matter. I didn't understand the tone here, it's wasn't realistic enough for me to take it too seriously, but it wasn't crazy or creative enough for it to be that enjoyable as a whole, like for instance Azumi. And Miike deals poorly with the protagonists. He should have concentrated on a few of them and then built the rest through their interactions with the group, but instead he has all 13 on screen and none of them given any characterisation or much dialogue at all. In fact it takes half a movie and a boss shagging tree dweller to add any character or personality to this group. This is where the film failed for me, they fleshed out noone, all you have are 12 guys and so when the inevitable fall of Samurai dominoes plays out I found it hard to feel sympathy for any of them, well maybe some for the tree dweller but he seemed to come back from the dead anyway. Just no tension whatsoever, infact I really didn't care if they lived at all.

A case of all style and no substance for me here. A well directed action movie but not much else sadly. But if all you want is action then just forward to the end and watch the last 40 minutes.

6/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

I still haven't seen 13 Assassins.  Its been on my computer for a long time too. It isn't alone.  I Saw The Devil.  The Good, The Bad, The Weird.  Several high profile releases I haven't found time for just yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

> Not saying it was a masterpiece in terms of acting but the acting in the Cap movie felt off. Like when Bucky fell to his doom, he looked completely normal and had a blank expression on his face
> 
> Also maybe it's just me but Red Skull didn't feel menacing enough.



What do you expect if you cast a tool from Gossip Girl as Bucky. But he was barely in the movie so I didn't care. Where it mattered CA was well acted, Evans was decent and Red Skull was menacing, something I couldn't say for Natalie Portman or Loki as the most whiny and annoying villain to date. Best thing about Thor were it's action scenes and it's CGI, in every other category CA was head and shoulders above it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree on Loki.  Don't understand the hype at all.  Did you see the Avengers trailer?  Loki better be a red herring.  Making him the primary villain would be fucking stupid.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

I hated his portrayal. Far too sniveling for me to take him seriously.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Step brother of the Shogun is wreaking havoc and injustices throughout Japan and is becoming a liability to the Shogunate. An order by the Shogunate is sent out to take him out, which gathers Assassins of days gone looking for one last fight and young blooded Samurais with a thirst for their first kill. But there's a catch, the Lord has an army of 200 people and there are only 12 Samurai.



It's been awhile since I saw it, but it's my understanding that they weren't Assassins previously. They were samurai and as they are being recruited, the older ones have to come to terms with their change from samurai to assassin. 



> While I enjoyed the action scenes I have to say the rest of the film was a different matter. I didn't understand the tone here, it's wasn't realistic enough for me to take it too seriously, but it wasn't crazy or creative enough for it to be that enjoyable as a whole, like for instance Azumi. And Miike deals poorly with the protagonists. He should have concentrated on a few of them and then built the rest through their interactions with the group, but instead he has all 13 on screen and none of them given any characterisation or much dialogue at all. In fact it takes half a movie and a boss shagging tree dweller to add any character or personality to this group. This is where the film failed for me, they fleshed out noone, all you have are 12 guys and so when the inevitable fall of Samurai dominoes plays out I found it hard to feel sympathy for any of them, well maybe some for the tree dweller but he seemed to come back from the dead anyway. Just no tension whatsoever, infact I really didn't care if they lived at all.
> 
> 6/10



I was OK with there being little characterization and dialogue. It actually fit the plot much better than if they were unnecessarily talking. Silence and only speaking when necessary seems to fit a samurai.

I also didn't think that the audience is really supposed to care about all the Assassins. The only thing that matters for them is killing their target and I think that's all the audience is supposed to care about. That's all I cared about, I wanted that sadistic asshole to die a horrible death. The lives of the assassins weren't important. That point is actually emphasized in the movie by the assassin in charge, and I think that's how the audience is supposed to look at it too.

The fight at the end confirms this since it's 40 minutes long. If the director really wanted some characterization then he would have made the last fight shorter to include some. Instead he chose to make a long fight where we pretty much see everyone on both sides die because that leads to the main point of the movie; the death of the Lord. The Lord isn't going to die until all his men are dead, so we need to see all his men die first.

At least that's how I looked at it. But of course if you need your movie to have fleshed out characters for them to be good, then this definitely isn't the movie for you. It's a very simple story. The only character that needs fleshed out a little is the evil Lord because we have to want him to die. All other characterization is unnecessary.

I never did understand the reason a god was put into the movie.


Seven Dials Mystery - 6.5/10
The mystery itself was interesting but it was very long winded. I actually had to watch it in 3 segments because I couldn't sit through the whole thing without getting restless.


----------



## Jena (Nov 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  They did a great job with Bellatrix in Part 1.  She seemed so incredibly dangerous when she reacted to the sword being taken from her vault.
> 
> Unless I interpreted the book wrong... she was dominating her duel with Molly Weasley.  She lost because she got careless and over confident.  This is after she dueled Luna, Hermione, and Ginny all at once.
> 
> But in the POS I saw earlier this year... she was completely outclassed.  And her death was meant to draw laughter from the audience.  Seriously?  The best villain in the franchise loses like that just to add an extra laugh in the film?




*Spoiler*: _Harry Potter shit_ 




No, you interpreted it right. I thought it was supposed to echo how Sirius died. They were hit the same way and they both were battling opponents that they underestimated while acting too cocky and careless.
Bellatrix didn't see Molly as a real threat and so she was laughing during their duel. Then she died.
And Voldy was sad, unlike in the movie where he was busy doing bondage play with Harry.





Trading Spaces- 9/10
Eddie Murphy, I miss your career.  
I was sad while watching it because I kept remembering how much he sucks now.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

I sensed as much that the movie was centered around a sheltered, selfish sadist who needed to be taught a lesson. But in the end the films running isn't 40 minutes, it's alot more and I found the rest just dull. 13 Assassins is in no way a bad movie, it's acceptable enough but I didn't really enjoy it that much. But it kept my attention and it flew by.


----------



## Z (Nov 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What do you expect if you cast a tool from Gossip Girl as Bucky. But he was barely in the movie so I didn't care. Where it mattered CA was well acted, Evans was decent and Red Skull was menacing, something I couldn't say for Natalie Portman or Loki as the most whiny and annoying villain to date. Best thing about Thor were it's action scenes and it's CGI, in every other category CA was head and shoulders above it.



He still contributed to the film and is a major character in the Captain America franchise, so I take points off for that. And I enjoyed Hemsworth's performance more than Evans'. Red Skull wasn't menacing at all; felt completely bland to me. Loki being whining is understandable. The guy went through a freaking crises after all in the movie.

As for Loki in Avengers, I hope/expect them to focus more on Loki's trickster/manipulative side (not that they didn't do it in Thor). I will however be let down if he ends up being the main villain.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2011)

Ummm, what did I see last?

Immortals: B

It's pretty much "Clash of the Titans" (remake) with the style of "300". This makes it better than CotT, but its nowhere near as crazy as the trailers make it out to be (the bow is a minor plot device and the battle in the sky is more of a sequel hook). 

Review should be up tomorrow.

Hanna: B

It was pretty good, but I didnt think it was great. It was an average thriller thats just as predictable as you'd expect, but the acting is top notch and there's something about the style that keeps it moving.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

Heil Hydra!  I'm about an hour in.  So far I am enjoying it.

Captain America: B-

For the most part I was entertained.  I thought the film hit a lot of the right notes.  It did a good job attempting to be patriotic and the war propaganda was proudly in display.  Evans and the female lead did a good job making me care about the characters they were portraying.  This was a major failure of Thor.  Not sure who played Agent Carter.  But I liked her.  I hope to see more of her.  The subtle romance in the film was effective.  Once again... better than Thor.

The death of the doctor at the beginning felt like a rehash of Iron Man.  Stark had that doctor in the cave that assisted him and died during the escape.  This was very reminiscent of that.

Good villain performance.

And I liked Bucky!  I thought his death was sad.

I always enjoy these sort of steampunk, revisionist history type of films.  Much better than Sky Captain for example.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally gave in then Rukia. What did you think of the action scenes?

I got a chance to watch to Immortals for free but declined, it looks terrible. I thought Tarshem Singh was a pro at visuals? This looks devoid 
of any colour or character.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2011)

Doesn't look bad enough to skip out on a free ticket.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

The action scenes weren't all that impressive.  Captain America and his team destroy several of Hydra's facilities in the film.  Each time they did so there was like a 20 second scene that showed them kicking the front door in and shooting.  The film basically just chronicled these particular attacks and didn't show the battles in their entirety.

Captain America didn't seem strong enough or fast enough either.  His melee fights were sort of boring as a result.

Some of the technology employed by the Hydra agents was impressive.  Sure.  But it also make the action a little more boring.  I thought some of the battles were hard to follow.  I also think battles don't appear as brutal when there there aren't bodies left behind.  The Hydra weapons basically vaporized people.  No bodies.  No blood.  Hard to feel loss when that is the case.

Like I said, I liked the film.  But the action wasn't the strong point.


----------



## Meia (Nov 12, 2011)

Rise of the planet of the apes:
It was good. I liked the beginning a lot more than I liked the ending. It was very sudden and I didn't expect it to end the way it did. I don't mean this in a positive way. It was as if it went from Crisis to Resolution instead of, Crisis-Climax-Resolution. Honestly, the whole time I was worried more about the apes than the humans.  I hate animal abuse, so I came close to crying a few times (and trust me, I never ever cry when I watch movies). All in all, I liked it. 8/10


----------



## Jena (Nov 12, 2011)

*Tremors*- 10/10



FUCK YES
This was my brother's favorite movie when he was eight.


----------



## Grape (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

Not this time, Grape.  You abused that video.

I'd rather see a sequel to Norbert.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 12, 2011)

Shit it's been a while since I've been in here . Had a lot to do lately.

*Horrible Bosses*
Hilarious is all I have to say. And Jennifer is hawt .

*My rating:7.6/10*

*Panic Room*
Very good movie. Loved every minute of it.

*My rating:8.5/10*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

David Fincher made Panic Room.  Of course it is good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn, I must be really out of it. I'm making a shit-load of typos .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2011)

>current Eddie Murphy 
>"looks good"

what is this i dont even


----------



## Grape (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## αshɘs (Nov 12, 2011)

The Hidden Fortress

Was about time I continued with Kurosawa. Cool and funny movie. It's nice to see how diverse his samurai movies are. So far this had probably the best pacing and even scenes like the long duel between Rokurota and Hyoe fit in nicely.



Rukia said:


> I always enjoy these sort of steampunk, revisionist history type of films.  Much better than Sky Captain for example.



The word you are looking for is dieselpunk


----------



## Jena (Nov 12, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


>


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2011)

My reaction was closer to the first gif.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 12, 2011)

The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993) - 8.5/10


----------



## Grape (Nov 12, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I just want to spam this for everything that's ever announced in the future. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

Fate/Zero Episode 7:  A-


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2011)

Fate/Zero episode 7

at this point I can't really talk about the series since it'll be full of spoilers.  We get plenty of fighting, some censored grotesqueness, insight on a characters abilities, it delivered once again.

Once this series comes out on DVD or Blu Ray I'm picking it up no question about it.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 12, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


>


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks like an unfunny version of Liar Liar.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 12, 2011)

Fate/Zero Episode 7

:datalexandershirt


----------



## Taleran (Nov 12, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> The Hidden Fortress
> 
> Was about time I continued with Kurosawa. Cool and funny movie. It's nice to see how diverse his samurai movies are. So far this had probably the best pacing and even scenes like the long duel between Rokurota and Hyoe fit in nicely.



Ahhh yes the Samurai Star Wars minus Han Solo.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

Kobe said:


> Fate/Zero Episode 7
> 
> :datalexandershirt


----------



## Kobe (Nov 12, 2011)

:datholyvirgin


----------



## Kobe (Nov 12, 2011)

*Tell me you love me*

umm.. what was that?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Kobe (Nov 12, 2011)

this:



I wanna know if they really air this shit in America. It wasn't even porn, it was disgusting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

I think Guilty Crown is starting to become a pretty good show as well.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 12, 2011)

_Rear Window_ (1954) 

I started of thinking this was going to be some overrated classic, more loved for the sake of loving old things then anything else. I'm happy to say I was wrong. 

I think James Stewart (starring role as the injured photographer Jeff) has been better but a "meh" performance from him is still spellbinding. His chemistry with Grace Kelly was terrific and that's a great thing because even though the movie is basically about spying on suspicious neighbors most of the time is spent with the banter between the two leads. Dialogue was also terrific. It has a charm to it that is stage-play dramatic and still comes off so very naturally. You immediately love all the characters. 

The cinematography alone made the whole movie worthwhile (this is Hitchcock so it goes without saying) and the set design is just brilliant, the camera never truly leaving Jeff's house and just sort of sprawling across a hot city neighborhood with clothes lines and garden patches and constant movement. I love when a film is able to sell its world by just what it chooses to show you and not show you. I haven't gotten that feeling in a while.  

You should watch this if you like awesome things. 

*8.5/10*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 12, 2011)

The Human Centipede 2: F-

When you get down to it, it's nothing but a shock film like before. Only except the grossness and disgustingness has been upped. On the plus side, the actor of the protagonist does a good job at portraying how creepy and disturbed his character is.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

Watched it on the Playstation Network?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2011)

The Skin I Live In

9/10


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 12, 2011)

Apocalypto
8/10
I can't remember when was the last time I watched a movie this good.
Damn this movie is just incredible.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't understand the fascination with Human Centipede. It's just disgusting.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2011)

I've never met anyone who actually approved.

'Cept Steve Jobs.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Apocalypto
> 8/10
> I can't remember when was the last time I watched a movie this good.
> Damn this movie is just incredible.



Surely a movie this good deserves more than 8/10?

Whatever kind of a person Mel Gibson may be, I have a lot of respect for his prowess as a director.




Rukia said:


> Heil Hydra!  I'm about an hour in.  So far I am enjoying it.
> 
> Captain America: B-
> 
> ...



B- is a bit stingy, Rukia. Captain America is a superior film to Thor in almost every aspect. The character development is its strongest point, yet its romance and comic relief were also very well-crafted. It's on a par with Iron Man and X-Men: First Class in my opinion.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

I wouldn't say B is stingy, isn't A suppoused to be a damn good movie, I liked CA but it was a B. Infact so were Iron Man and XMen FC.


----------



## Jena (Nov 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't understand the fascination with Human Centipede. *It's just disgusting.*



You've answered your own question. This is the only reason why people like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

I like weird cinema as much as the next person but actually sitting for an hour and half to watch people eat shit is abit ridiculous.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wouldn't say B is stingy, isn't A suppoused to be a damn good movie, I liked CA but it was a B. Infact so were Iron Man and XMen FC.



Not sure how it works for you guys, but to me C is average and B- is just above average. For good movies I like, I'd at least give a B+ if I were to rate in grades. There are still A-, A and A+ reserved for movies that are damn good or have a special personal meaning.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

For me, C is average, and C_*+*_ is a little above average.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

A+ should be masterpiece/near perfect shouldn't it?

I give scores by 10. Ugh scoring is annoying because it's never right.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2011)

Tron: Legacy - 7/10
the special effects were cool. the story kept me interested and i like olivia wilde. I think I liked Tron better.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2011)

A+ : Flawless/perfect as it goes. 
A :   Exceptional, outstanding
A- : Great
B+ : Good
B : Decent, well above average
B- : Above average
C+ : Barely above average
C: Average, ordinary, run-of-the-mill kind of movies


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 13, 2011)

*V for Vendetta :: 8.7/10 :: B+ (on Yasha's scale A-)*

Why the fuck have I avoided this movie? It was really good.


----------



## Grape (Nov 13, 2011)

V for Vendetta is just funny.

It's good but him locking her up under false imprisonment was epic laughs.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Not sure how it works for you guys, but to me C is average and B- is just above average.



I think this is kind of weird. B's (which would translate into 8's) are best designated for REALLY good movies in most people's minds.

-------------------------

As for* V for Vendetta* I'm with Taleran on this one.... only I probably hate that movie a lot more then he did.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Yasha said:


> B- is a bit stingy, Rukia. Captain America is a superior film to Thor in almost every aspect.


Why are you using Thor to question my grade for Captain America?  I AGREE WITH YOU.  

Remember.  I gave Thor an F.


----------



## Bonney (Nov 13, 2011)

Moneyball - 7.5/10 
Liked the film a fair bit, even as someone who doesn't really like baseball a whole lot. Good script, and pretty good acting all round. Very slow pacing though which at times didn't work in its favor.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

Thor was bad but F is abit too much lol.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> *V for Vendetta :: 8.7/10 :: B+ (on Yasha's scale A-)*
> 
> Why the fuck have I avoided this movie? It was really good.



V For Vendetta is a very good movie. Hugo Weaving should have been nominated for an academy award for that one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Thor was bad F is abit too much lol.


True.  A D- may have been a better choice.  
*Spoiler*: _Because I fear something even worse is on the horizon_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9cuGZJ9DP0[/YOUTUBE]




Not all F's are equal I guess.  I just need to express additional outrage in my writeups for particularly crappy F rated films.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

What's with all the V for Vendetta love all of a sudden

I don't care for Avengers but I'm a Whedon fan so I'm interested in how it turns out. Let's hope he can make Tony Stark likeable.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

*Drive: A-*

dat soundtrack


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't care for Avengers but I'm a Whedon fan so I'm interested in how it turns out. Let's hope he can make Tony Stark likeable.



Is Tony Stark supposed to be likable?

I don't follow the comics at all so I have no idea.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Drive: A-*
> 
> dat soundtrack



*Spoiler*: _Soundtrack?_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Yasha said:


> A+ : Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> A:   Coraline
> A- : Brotherhood of the Wolf
> B+ : Ides of March
> ...


Movies I have watched recently based on your scale.

Agree or disagree with my choices?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2011)

I know I said this joke already but...

CORALINE!!!! SHES THE REASON FOR THE WORD WITCH!!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2011)

Yasha said:


> A+ : Lost in Translation
> A :   Drive
> A- : Five Easy Pieces
> B+ : Raiders of the Lost Ark
> ...



I guess with your scale this would be some of the films I would put in


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

*Equilibrium: C+*

You know, stuff may not make sense, but I wish I was a master of Gun Kata.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2011)

This looks like fun



Yasha said:


> A+ : RedLINE
> A :   13 Assassins
> A- : Contagion
> B+ : Drive
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll do a genre based one:



Yasha said:


> A+ : Alien
> A :   Blade Runner
> A- : Dark City
> B+ : Avatar
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

*Fracture: B*

Similar to _Silence of the Lambs_ in a way. I doubt Hopkins' casting was a coincidence.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

*Attack the Block: B-*



> dat soundtrack


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Attack the Block: B-*


True.  That was another great soundtrack.

Didn't you already review this and give it a better score than a B- though?  I remember you had a Moses set for a while.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 13, 2011)

Coraline

Oh yes! This movie was a gorgeous ride. Beautiful visuals, imaginative setting, overall charming and frightening at the same time. I was sold from the beginning. Thank you Stunna and Rukia for bringing this to my attention.
And Up beat this for the Oscar? Now that's appalling.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Coraline is a gorgeous film and it definitely deserves all the praise it has received in this thread lately.  I saw the film at the theater in 3D.  I pretty much despise 3D technology.  But in this case... the 3D made this beautiful film even more beautiful.  I would own a 3D Television if all films looked as good as Coraline does in that format.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 13, 2011)

Anaconda 3
1/10
1 because of David Hasselhoff, otherwise would be a straight 0 to this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2011)

Stan Hellsing: C

Oops, I did it again.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

Let's not get it twisted though. Fantastic Mr. Fox was the best of the Big 3 animated films out that year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

No.  Let's not get it twisted.  Up was the third best.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

Yea I agree.

1.Fantastic Mr. Fox

2.Coraline



3.Up.

Up wasn't a bad film, it's just that the other two were so damn good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

No animated films are even close this year.


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No animated films are even close this year.



What animated films even came out this year? 

Besides Cars 2 and the re-release of Lion King, I can't remember any.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't seen American television in months. What are the major animated films this year?

I know Cars 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Puss in Boots?  Seriously.  A cat wearing boots.  That's the fucking premise for the film.  lmao.  

Wasn't there another Kung Fu Panda or something too?  lol.

I looked at the list.  Incredibly weak field.  I guess Rango should probably get it considering the competition.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 13, 2011)

The Rum Diary: 6/10



Ennoea said:


> What's with all the V for Vendetta love all of a sudden



Remember, remember, the fifth of November.


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Puss in Boots?  Seriously.  A cat wearing boots.  That's the fucking premise for the film.  lmao.
> 
> Wasn't there another Kung Fu Panda or something too?  lol.
> 
> I looked at the list.  Incredibly weak field.  I guess Rango should probably get it considering the competition.



Nice to see that Dreamworks pumped out two movies this year, both of which are sequels. 

Rango was....eh. I'm not going to deny that it was visually stunning and that some of the ideas were nice (the scene with Clint Eastwood "the spirit of the west" was masterful), but to be honest I did not like this movie. I know that it's a kids' movie and so you can cut it some slack, but it was still unbelievably predictable and cliche in the story/character department. It's like they spent all their energy creating this amazing visual world and then they remembered that they had to have a story to go along with it so they defaulted to the most basic and easiest kids' film to make. The second he lied about who he was I knew exactly how the movie was going to play out and what each of the characters were going to be like. Again, I _know_ that it was a kids' movie and so you should allow it more leeway, but that just seems like an excuse for lazy writing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

No I agree.  Its not like I was mesmerized by Rango.  Its just the best of the bunch I guess.  Winner by default unless France has something good.  Hell.  I think Secret of Kells would win this year.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

Which movies do you guys think will be the Big 3 live action Oscar films?


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No I agree.  Its not like I was mesmerized by Rango.  Its just the best of the bunch I guess.  Winner by default unless France has something good.  Hell.  I think Secret of Kells would win this year.



Gotcha. And very true 
If we're comparing it to the other movies, then, yeah, it wins

Secret of Kells is amazing (and so sadly buried in obscurity), but that was 2009.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Which movies do you guys think will be the Big 3 live action Oscar films?


Too early to say.  Can't make that prediction without watching the December films.

Timing is crucial if you want to win awards.  Just last year The Social Network was robbed of the Best Picture award it so clearly deserved.  How did this happen?  The Social Network came out too soon.  The King's Speech came out very late in the year in the United States and started to claim the momentum.  The bandwagon effect took over and it started to win all of the awards.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Yea I agree.
> 
> 1.Fantastic Mr. Fox
> 
> ...



 

1. UP 






2. Fantastic Mr. Fox 

3. Coraline 


--------------------- 

Also, All 3 of those movies + Where the Wild Things Are made 2009 a brilliant year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Which movies do you guys think will be the Big 3 live action Oscar films?


 I know The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo will be nominated (hopefully).


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

The Justice League Animated Series is so fucking badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't care for Fantastic Mr Fox.


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Justice League Animated Series is so fucking badass.



Do you mean the one from the early 2000s? 
I loved that so much.

If you meant a different version...oops.




Ennoea said:


> I didn't care for Fantastic Mr Fox.


This isn't the unpopular movie opinions thread


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Justice League Animated Series is so fucking badass.



Tell us something we don't know. 



Ennoea said:


> I didn't care for Fantastic Mr Fox.



I actually don't think it was effective as a _children's_ film. At all. It was pretty much just Wes Anderson being Wes Anderson with stop motion.

Still rocked though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Wait.  Where All The Wild Things Are.  Someone mentioned it as well, right?  Now there is an underrated film.  I had my mouth open in astonishment the entire film.  Incredibly unique.  The writer and director deserve a ton of credit for turning that short children's book into a film like that.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, I mentioned Where The Wild Things Are and even though it got a Oscar nomination I still agree with it being underrated. It was several tons of awesome. Such incredible costume work and a sense of fun to the whole thing. That movie made my year.

EDIT: WTWTA actually didn't get any Oscar nods. So yeah, completely underrated.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't seen Mr. Fox, but Coraline was great, and Up was good. Rango's definitely got best animated picture locked this year thus far.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

> Wait. Where All The Wild Things Are. Someone mentioned it as well, right? Now there is an underrated film. I had my mouth open in astonishment the entire film. Incredibly unique. The writer and director deserve a ton of credit for turning that short children's book into a film like that.



Visually that movie was incredible. That's the stuff I prefer to see, someone getting creative rather than chock fulling movies with special effects. Tim Burton this is directed at you.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

I keep forgetting that movie even came out. I'm surprised it didn't gain much renown judging by the source material.



Rukia said:


> True.  That was another great soundtrack.
> 
> Didn't you already review this and give it a better score than a B- though?  I remember you had a Moses set for a while.



Hmm... I don't know why I gave it a B-. Guess I was just in a B- mood atm. Last time I did rate it higher, yes.

*Ahem*

*Attack the Block: B*


> dat soundtrack



That's better.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy shit.  Batman dodged Darkseid's Omega beam.  

This is why all these bad comic films piss me off so much.  The comics are great.  The cartoons are great.  I can't stand anything that harms the overall reputation of these comics.  Non comic book fans are likely to base their entire opinion on a franchise based on the live action version.  So for the love of god... let's make them good.


----------



## Violence (Nov 13, 2011)

Coraline 10/10

amazing movie


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2011)

The Kings Speech was so boring. I would say that the Academy has hit a new low, but sadly they've had even worst decisions in the past decade.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  Batman dodged Darkseid's Omega beam.



Are you watching Superman/Batman: Apocalypse?

The movie is fucking awesome!!



Violent By Design said:


> The Kings Speech was so boring. I would say that the Academy has hit a new low, but sadly they've had even worst decisions in the past decade.



I disagree. The characters made the movie very interesting for me. I thought that movie was very deserving of it's awards. It's a tragedy that the studio decided to make a pg-13 version of it.

My friend and I had to sit on the floor at the theater to watch Where the Wild Things Are. Either the theater oversold tickets or a couple people snuck in and took our seats. Bastards! Still worth it though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Are you watching Superman/Batman: Apocalypse?
> 
> The movie is fucking awesome!!


No.

I agree with you on that movie though.  It is indeed awesome.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2011)

What are you watching then?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

I watched some Justice League series episodes.  Great series.  I have to admit things get a lot less interesting when the Batman isn't around though.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree. Batman almost always makes things more interesting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2011)

Volver

8/10


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

*Super 8: B*

I haven't watched this many movies in a day in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2011)

Superman/Batman: Apocalypse - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2011)

My Immortals review is in sig.

Exam: A-

A shockingly good and intelligent, low budget thriller. Some of the acting was off, but very compelling.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 14, 2011)

*13 Assassins *- *A*

Loved this, the relatively slow build up really paid off when Hanbei and co reached the town. It's been a while since i've watched something that had a really menacing villain, it was quite sickening seeing the state of peasant girl he made his toy.

Miike is more miss than hit with me but after seeing this i'm looking forward to his adaptation of Hara-Kiri.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Superman/Batman: Apocalypse - 8/10


Best moment.

Justice Leagues Are Magic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Conan - 6.5/10

I bump this rating up due to the copious amount of titties. 


It also wasn't that bad. Decent action (though Bob Sapp got screwed), serviceable plot, okay characters. I don't necessarily think that Drogo is the best Conan, but he did a decent job.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Best moment.
> 
> Justice Leagues Are Magic



And people wonder why i love Bruce so much 

My best moment would be Darkseid trolling both Kal and Kara however


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

That new Hunger Games trailer looks promising.  I won't take it too hard if it doesn't live up to the hype.  I am very familiar with disappointment.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That new Hunger Games trailer looks promising.  I won't take it too hard if it doesn't live up to the hype.  I am very familiar with disappointment.



It is encouraging that based on the set design/clothes it looks like they're keeping it gritty and not trying to pretty it up.

I'm allowing myself some hope that it will stay true to the spirit of the books. Almost every line from the trailer came straight out of the book so my faith is secure...for now.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 14, 2011)

_Prince of Persia_

Nothing special, but I received no headaches while watching it.

5.3/10.


----------



## Z (Nov 14, 2011)

Braveheart - 10/10

Really epic film. The ending was so sad.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Best moment.
> 
> Justice Leagues Are Magic



Where does Batman get armor that can withstand Darkseid and Superman? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdVLMZL4ntY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

Is Hunger Games the one that's Battle Royale meets Running Man?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2011)

Rescue Dawn

A rather inconsistent movie. Particurarly the first half didn't impress me much (though the beginning sequence was good) and Dieter's character felt a bit weird. I don't know if that part really happened or not, but the ending was a tad cheesy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> And people wonder why i love Bruce so much
> 
> My best moment would be Darkseid trolling both Kal and Kara however


Its on Netflix.  So I think I will watch it tonight.  Love the look Darkseid gives Batman thirty seconds into the video I posted earlier.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

This was fucking epic!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNBTdLXk9JM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Best moment.
> 
> Justice Leagues Are Magic



2nd best



Vault said:


> My best moment would be Darkseid trolling both Kal and Kara however



Best!

I hope they release more of these Justice League type movies. They're usually entertaining.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the movies that are focused more on one hero than the cross overs.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

I probably agree since Batman Year One and Batman Under The Red Hood are the two best animated super hero films I have seen in a while.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

*Tron Legacy: C+*

Unlike the original _Tron,_ I managed to stay awake this time.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I probably agree since Batman Year One and Batman Under The Red Hood are the two best animated super hero films I have seen in a while.



Haven't seen Batman Year One yet. 

I like the crossovers, maybe because I like the Justice League a lot.



Stunna said:


> *Tron Legacy: C+*
> 
> Unlike the original _Tron,_ I managed to stay awake this time.



I thought Tron was better than Tron:Legacy. 

Though it does have Olivia Wilde pek


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

I may have to re-watch Tron, but hot dang did that movie bore me. And I hate to sound superficial, but the outdated special effects were an eyesore.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I probably agree since Batman Year One and Batman Under The Red Hood are the two best animated super hero films I have seen in a while.



Funny you said that, i didnt like Red Hood as much as i would have liked to. 

My favourite part of the movie was the fight between Jason and Bruce, I liked the part when Batman stopped playing around and punked the kid  Like a boss 

I haven't watched Year One you know.  

Since we are talking about how awesome Wayne is, i might as well post this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-rl0tfQO9E[/YOUTUBE]

Batman: There is a difference between you and me...We both looked into the abyss, but when it looked back us...You blinked


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2011)

*50/50*

A


----------



## Muse (Nov 14, 2011)

Cherrybomb: 3/10

Dumb teenage angst, drugs, sex...no point at all.  I do love Rupert Grint and Robert Sheehan though so three points for that lol


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *50/50*
> 
> A



I completely agree. One of the best movies this year.

The Peacemaker - 7.5/10
This movie always entertains me. I find nicole kidman really attractive in this too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

I liked some parts of Gotham Knight.

Batman vs Deadshot was sweet.

Justice Leagues Are Magic


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  Batman dodged Darkseid's Omega beam.
> 
> This is why all these bad comic films piss me off so much.  The comics are great.  The cartoons are great.  I can't stand anything that harms the overall reputation of these comics.  Non comic book fans are likely to base their entire opinion on a franchise based on the live action version.  So for the love of god... let's make them good.



And people tell me I'm bad with book-to-movie adaptions .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

So what do you guys think about this Hunger Games trailer?  Lots of Battle Royale criticism on the net.  I think it might be entertaining.  But I doubt it will be as good as Battle Royale.

I saw Battle Royale on an Army Base in Qatar about 6 years ago.  My roommate brought it in and played it and neither of us had any idea what it was about before we watched it..  Very fascinating experience.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2011)

I avoid teen books like the plague, so the movie I'm probably not gonna see it....at all.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So what do you guys think about this Hunger Games trailer?  Lots of Battle Royale criticism on the net.  I think it might be entertaining.  But I doubt it will be as good as Battle Royale.
> 
> I saw Battle Royale on an Army Base in Qatar about 6 years ago.  My roommate brought it in and played it and neither of us had any idea what it was about before we watched it..  Very fascinating experience.


I think Battle Royale's overrated. This may very well be better.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it a teen book?  That's disappointing if true.  I didn't get that sense from the trailer.  Elizabeth Banks looked ridiculous btw.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

I guess it's a good thing that it didn't feel like a teen book.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I avoid teen books like the plague, so the movie I'm probably not gonna see it....at all.



your loss


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I think Battle Royale's overrated. This may very well be better.



Finally someone who agrees with me.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Elizabeth Banks looked ridiculous btw.


after watching the trailer over and over she loooks like a treasure troll more and more.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

He likes Phantom Menace aswell.



> I guess it's a good thing that it didn't feel like a teen book.



It's because you're still a teen that's why.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah piss. 

The Phantom Menace returns to haunt me again.



























Didja' see what I did there.












Phantom.

Haunt.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

I love clever puns.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSP0OEIm3CM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm just kidding Stunna, you're an easy target.

I can imagine people not caring for Battle Royale but it has a soft spot for me, it might not be prefect but it's effective.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2011)

Let Me In

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

Battle Royale wasn't overhyped when I saw it.  It was an unknown quantity.  I had no idea what to expect.  The results were incredibly entertained.  I was as entertained as I have ever been.  Are there problems with the film?  Sure.  Is it on my top 25 list?  No.

But I have a hard time imagining Hunger Games doing a better job.  I think its obvious the set-up won't be as good.  The games are apparently well known.  The kids won't be brought to a classroom wordlessly like they were in Battle Royale.  They won't be wearing exploding collars either.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So what do you guys think about this Hunger Games trailer?  Lots of Battle Royale criticism on the net.  I think it might be entertaining.  But I doubt it will be as good as Battle Royale.
> 
> I saw Battle Royale on an Army Base in Qatar about 6 years ago.  My roommate brought it in and played it and neither of us had any idea what it was about before we watched it..  Very fascinating experience.



I'm in love with the books, so, I'm excited.
The Battle Royale stuff is annoying, but, meh, I know it's different and people who have read both say that the premise is the only similarity. They can go ahead and call it a rip-off until they're blue in the face but it won't make it true. The tone, emphasis, plot events, and many of the themes are completely different. Both Battle Royale and the Hunger Games are good in their own ways. They're not the same thing. [And Battle Royale is far from the first thing to use the idea of a group of children forced to compete to the death. I think the Greeks started that trend]


Speaking of, I _really_ want to rewatch BR. I saw it a few years ago and absolutely loved it. I've been considering reading the book as well but I haven't heard the greatest things about the mainstream English translation.




*Blade Runner*
How much I appreciated the movie for its themes/visuals and obvious influence on media: 10/10
How much I liked the movie: 6/10

I have to be honest. I completely _appreciate_ this movie for what it is, but was I engrossed? No. There were parts that I felt dragged on and some elements that I just plain didn't like (such as the traditional detective VO by Harrison Ford). I also felt that the symbolism/metaphors got out of hand a few times (probably the most notable would be when Roy is howling. I think we could infer the hunter/hunted metaphor without him embodying a wolf so vividly). These are minor criticisms, though. 
My biggest problem has nothing to do with the movie itself; unfortunately the only copy we own is the VHS that was released when the movie first came out. I was acutely aware while watching this that _Blad Runner_ is the type of movie that really needs to be seen in the most optimal quality possible. I feel like I missed out on a lot of the visual aspects because it was so grainy, tinted slightly yellow, and was prone to the occasional spot flickering across the screen. I'm going to have to watch this on Blu Ray or DVD at some point.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

I have similar sentiments. I appreciate the movie and enjoy it, but the basic plot makes no sense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

We would be making 2005 quality movies right now without the technological advances provided by Blade Runner.

I like Blade Runner.  But I am able to admit that it is a little boring.  And I have to be in the right mood to actually watch it.  Its not one of those films I will stop and watch every time it is on.


----------



## Grape (Nov 14, 2011)

Moneyball - 8.9/10

Probably my favorite of the year. Probably.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> We would be making 2005 quality movies right now without the technological advances provided by Blade Runner.
> 
> I like Blade Runner.  But I am able to admit that it is a little boring.  And I have to be in the right mood to actually watch it.  Its not one of those films I will stop and watch every time it is on.



Agreed. 

@Jena
Sounds like you didn't watch the Director's Cut version of it. If you watch that version or the Final version then there is no voice over. I think I've only ever seen the Director's Cut. Only read about the other versions.


----------



## Jena (Nov 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Agreed.
> 
> @Jena
> Sounds like you didn't watch the Director's Cut version of it. If you watch that version or the Final version then there is no voice over. I think I've only ever seen the Director's Cut. Only read about the other versions.



I think you're right.  I looked it up and my copy is from 1986 and according to Wikipedia the Director's Cut wasn't released until the 90s. After reading the descriptions, I figured out that I have the . 

The VO was freakin' annoying. I understand that they were going for a noir thing, but it was so cheesy.

It also says that there is a completely different ending. This is the ending that I saw:


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 15, 2011)

u mad?????


----------



## Jena (Nov 15, 2011)

Now I am!
Judging by the summaries, the Director's Cut is way better!
_Apparently_ it's supposed to be ambiguous whether or not Rick is human or a replicant. In my version it was pretty obvious that he was human. There's also no reference to the unicorn before Rick picks it up at the end of the movie. I thought that was supposed to symbolize that he was a special snowflake or something.

Fuck it. I'm driving to the rental store tomorrow and setting this shit straight.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

Get the Final Cut that's the way to go

I own all the cuts and that's the best one.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2011)

You guys can always get the definitive version.  



Just saying.


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck Blade Runner.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah I found Blade Runner to be quite boring. Seems like it was just the special effects that drove the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

According to Scott, canonically Deckard _is_ a Replicant. Which is retarded.



We're revolting against Blade Runner!


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2011)

Canonically Deckard was human. Wtf is Scott on


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2011)

Making Deckard as a replicant was a nice touch. Who cares if it wasn't canon, this is an adaptation, and I don't see how it was retarded.

You guys...smh



Nakor said:


> The Peacemaker - 7.5/10
> This movie always entertains me. *I find nicole kidman really attractive in this too*.



She looked pretty ordinary in this one if you ask me. Other people I know also have the same opinion. The clothes she wore and the way she wore them certainly didn't help the cause and the makeup was minimalistic. But I guess that was the creators' goal, to have her look ordinary instead of having just another pretty girl in an action movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Btw ashes, they thought Alien was boring too.

Blade Runner is what it is I guess, I really appreciate the movie and idk but I never really found it boring. Sometimes it does only feel like half a movie though, the Universe seems incredible but we only get to see a glimpse of it.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> The VO was freakin' annoying. I understand that they were going for a noir thing, but it was so cheesy.
> 
> It also says that there is a completely different ending. This is the ending that I saw:


I never saw that ending or ever heard that voice over before when watching it. Is that how the voice over sounds the entire movie? It was awful. I can see why it would effect peoples views on the movie. 



αshɘs said:


> She looked pretty ordinary in this one if you ask me. Other people I know also have the same opinion. The clothes she wore and the way she wore them certainly didn't help the cause and the makeup was minimalistic. But I guess that was the creators' goal, to have her look ordinary instead of having just another pretty girl in an action movie.



I think that's why I found her really attractive. I like the natural look a lot. I think she is legitimately attractive too, so not wearing make-up or figure enhancing clothes isn't necessary for her to look good.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

All I'm gonna say is look at what the people who don't like Blade Runner enjoy

let that simmer in for a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Dolores Claiborne - 7.5/10

Pretty decent film. I liked how they got the guy from Alphas to be the perverted father.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> 2nd best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No this.  

Justice Leagues Are Magic


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No this.
> 
> Justice Leagues Are Magic



I like how there is actual killing in this scene. It does make it a worthy contender. I still like the final scene more though


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

*Immortals*

This movie is a blast. I went in with absolutely no expectations because quite frankly the trailers are cut pretty terrible. They don't do justice to the experience of seeing the film at all.

Now its Greek myth so the story isn't really what is center stage because it is one of those that we all know going in. Everyone gives exactly the performance the role demands nothing more and nothing less (I get why Cavill is going to be Superman). They tweak and foreshadow the important bits of the Theseus story pretty well especially the Minotaur bit.

This movie is much more a visual story than one that is told to us as such, this movie does action better than any movie I have seen this year so far, its grimy, dirty, bloody, and real. Of course that all goes out the window when the gods come down from above. 

He saves their interactions for the correct moments and they explode onto the scene and it is like nothing I have seen in an action film before. Tarsem saw the "Visionary director of 300" taglines and decided to show them what you can really do with this stuff. Also he used 3D to a very cool effect in a lot of places and I was pretty tired with it previously.

This movie should have come out in mid July and I mean that in the best way possible. The story isn't anything new but I will come back to this because he pulls the visuals off that well.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay, I'll see it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

The genre appeals to Taleran.  Not enough for me.  I need someone that prefers romantic comedies to come in here spouting about how great of a film it is before I check it out.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend said it was worse than Clash of the Titans. Safe to say I won't check Immortals out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

That is not possible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2011)

It's better than Clash of the Titans, although more in terms of entertainment value. The script isn't any better I think, maybe even worse. But I felt the direction was stronger.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

*Big Trouble in Little China: B-*

I felt like I was watching a live action arcade beat 'em up game.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Big Trouble in Little China: B-*
> 
> I felt like I was watching a live action arcade beat 'em up game.



B- is not high enough for Jack Burton


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

*Big Trouble in Little China: B*

Does this please Jack?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 15, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> My friend said it was worse than Clash of the Titans. Safe to say I won't check Immortals out.



I watched Clash of the Titans as a fun action movie. I didn't even get that much out of that piece of shit . Immortals looks much better IMO.

Anybody hear about Michael Fassbender being the new Robocop?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Robocop - Verhoven doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

Adventureland:  A-

Love this movie.  Basically a good version of Take Me Home Tonight.  A smart comedy.





Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Anybody hear about Michael Fassbender being the new Robocop?


Yes.  I did hear about this possibility.  Fassbender would be a good choice for any role.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

> Anybody hear about Michael Fassbender being the new Robocop?



Is Robocop even relevant anymore?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is Robocop even relevant anymore?


Definitely not.

I think the studio should abandon the project and increase the budget for Akira.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

The original film is.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey I grew up with it but I don't get the point of a remake. I just don't think kids will like it like we did.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't seen the original in a while.  So I can't really comment on its quality or my enjoyment of it.

But I will share this tidbit.  I liked Robocop more than Terminator when I was a kid.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Robocop is the best Superhero movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

> But I will share this tidbit. I liked Robocop more than Terminator when I was a kid.



It's because he's the good guy, wears a cool suit and shoots people. As kids we were starved for this kind of stuff, now they have violence everywhere, the novelty doesn't exist for the current kids.

It's like remaking Short Circuit. Won't work.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hey I grew up with it but I don't get the point of a remake. I just don't think kids will like it like we did.



Well I liked it when I saw it for the first time 4 years ago(when I was 13). Robocop is personally one of my fav sci-fi films of all time .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9l9wxGFl4k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Adventureland:  A-
> 
> Love this movie.  Basically a good version of Take Me Home Tonight.  A smart comedy.



I really enjoyed Adventureland as well. I give it bonus points because it was filmed at Kennywood Park which is my hometown amusement park. Used to go there for school picnics 

edit: I think I watched robocop like 10 years ago and I never cared to go back and watch it again. Holds no interest to me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

Adventureland is hilarious.  Dick move by that Fredo character pointing out that Eisenberg had a boner when he exited the pool.  


Ennoea said:


> It's because he's the good guy, wears a cool suit and shoots people. As kids we were starved for this kind of stuff.


I still like those things.  Have I failed to evolve?


----------



## Convicted playa (Nov 15, 2011)

big tit zombies 

2/10


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Adventureland is hilarious.  Dick move by that Fredo character pointing out that Eisenberg had a boner when he exited the pool.



Ryan Reynolds was a straight up asshole. he does play a good one though


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

Robocop is not a superhero movie Taleran :|


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Of course it is do you have any idea how much they stole from Dark Knight to make that. Ever wonder why Miller was tapped to do the sequels. 

It was a Superhero film before people had experience of them en masse.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It was a Superhero film before people had experience of them en masse.



I think Superman has it beat. 


I don't know if I'd call Robocop a super hero. I suppose he has powers and shit.


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2011)

The power to suck.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

*Ba-Dum-Tish*


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides : imissdeppehavingthatdignitythingheoncehadwhenchoosingroles/10

I think he only does these because he enjoys doing the character.  Anyways, I got stoned and it seemed like a good idea.

Now i'm watching What Dreams May come because it showed up in two of my Netflix suggestion rows. Epic depression to follow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Robocop is the best Superhero movie.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2011)

The movie is 100% Iron Man if Iron Man took place in the real world with Better action scenes because Verhoven films the gospel according to fucking shit up.

The hero kills all the bad guys but he doesn't really change anything because he is still working for the company.


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2011)

Forgot about ED209.

Watched that clip and starting giggling like Sling Blade at the line "SOMEONE WANNA CALL A GOD DAMN PARAMEDIC??!?!?!"

Priceless.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hellboy 2

Is it me or did this have way more humor than the fist one? Regardless, this was an entertaining movie and along with its predecessor, it's among the better comic adaptations. 


Speaking of Verhoeven, what do you guys think of Starship Troopers? I really liked it as a kid and recently thought that maybe I should watch it again.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2011)

It is a much different viewing experience when you understand exactly what is going on but it makes it such a great satirical comedy it is priceless.

Also my favorite NPH preformance, man that movie is incredible in every way.

Verhoven has the science fiction trilogy down Robocop, Starship Troopers and Total Recall are all amazing films.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 16, 2011)

Starship Troopers was probably his weakest.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2011)

Personally I enjoy it more than Recall but its not quite as sharp as Robocop.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2011)

There are way to many prescient 70s & 80s science fiction. WOULD YOU LIKE TO KNOW MORE?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

It really feels like Starship Troopers missed out the entire point of the book

it's the V for Vendetta of novels

but I guess it was fun to watch


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2011)

It does the same thing to the book that Fight Club does just in very different ways.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

Starship Troopers is fun but I never really liked it. Doesn't help that Dina Meyer is the kiss of death to movies for me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

I liked the original Starship Troopers.  And I was sad when Dina Meyer died in the film.

(Liked is accurate.  Haven't seen the film in ages.)


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

I saw it recently, that and it's sequels and while it's okay I just don't really care for the satire. It's fun regardless. As for Dina Meyer, I know it's stupid and irrational but I can't stand her acting and find her incredibly charmless. Like she's PMSing 24/7.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2011)

I think that is the point of her character however.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

But she's like that in everything. 

Denise Richards however was very good.....


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But she's like that in everything.
> 
> Denise Richards however was very good.....


Good the same way she was good as a Nuclear Physicist in The World Is Not Enough?


----------



## Furious George (Nov 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Good the same way she was good as a Nuclear Physicist in The World Is Not Enough?



The one redeeming quality of that awful movie was the intro theme by Garbage. It was one of the better 007 theme songs.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It does the same thing to the book that Fight Club does just in very different ways.



lol what no it's not the movie is a satire on war

while the novel is a political essay, commentary on the Korean War, as well as an examination of War History and Traditions

both have completely different themes and approaches

Verhoeven didn't even read the book :|


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll say this about Dina Meyer.  THOSE WERE THE SMALLEST BREASTS I HAVE EVER SEEN!


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2011)

*Googles*

Looks good to me? Go watch A Dangerous Method for small breasts.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

KEIRA KNIGHTLEY GETS NAKED IN A DANGEROUS METHOD?  Why wasn't I told?


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2011)

It's not that great of a film tbh, and that's coming from me, a huge fan of Carl Jung and Jungian theory.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

it's not like Rukia wants to see it for the plot :|


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2011)

M.I III

7.5/10 

Getting ready for ghost protocol


----------



## Furious George (Nov 16, 2011)

_The Secret of Kells_

A very unique film with very cool visuals and a well-written plot. Ashley, the woodland fairy who has absolutely nothing to do with the writing of the actual Book of Kells, was a character with all the charisma and wonder that you would find in a character from a Miyazaki film. The music is perfectly understated and melds so well into the narrative. 

I was upset when the movie came to its quick end (just barely over an hour long) in the best way possible.

*8/10*


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2011)

13 assassins is next  I cant wait to watch


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Vault said:


> M.I III
> 
> 7.5/10
> 
> Getting ready for ghost protocol


Simon Pegg has his work cut out for him.  It won't be easy making that movie tolerable.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't stand Kira Knightly on screen?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Simon Pegg has his work cut out for him.  It won't be easy making that movie tolerable.



Jeremy Renner is in it too, right?


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Simon Pegg has his work cut out for him.  It won't be easy making that movie tolerable.



I actually have high hopes for that, also intrigued to see what Brad Bird's first live action movie will be like. It shouldn't disappoint. Worse comes to worst it should be a nice festival flick. That and the new Sherlock holmes.

Yeah Jeremy in also in it. At first there was speculation he was replacing Tom Cruise altogether, they might still take that route.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

wait Bird is doing it?  

ok I'm in


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Brad Bird's involvement doesn't do anything for me.  I think he's out of his comfort zone here.





ThePseudo said:


> Am I the only one who can't stand Kira Knightly on screen?


I like her.

I have forgiven her for Domino.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> wait Bird is doing it?
> 
> ok I'm in



You didnt know?  



Rukia said:


> Brad Bird's involvement doesn't do anything for me.  I think he's out of his comfort zone here.I like her.
> 
> I have forgiven her for Domino.



One of the main reasons im looking forward to it. I want to see how his transition will be like. It won't be a terrible movie, this im certain of. Its also shot in IMAX and has the Dark Knight Rises prologue attached to it  More incentives to go watch.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

It has the Dark Knight Rises prologue attached to it in like 10 theaters in the entire country.  Half of them are in Florida.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2011)

I see, good thing the IMAX near my house is a 15 minute bus journey


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2011)

*Drive*: ★★★★★
Fucking fantastic, movie of the year!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Muse (Nov 16, 2011)

Atonement - 9/10

saddest movie ever.  I am now depressed :I


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2011)

Muse said:


> Atonement - 9/10
> 
> saddest movie ever.  I am now depressed :I



u sad??????


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Keira Knightley.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2011)

Powder (1995)

I remember watching this movie as a kid and making me cry because of the shit this guy goes through.
I recently watched it again and saw how beautiful of a movie and a character Powder is. 

Perfect 10/10. loved it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2011)

Fists and Guts: B-

Funny kung fu movie.

The Expendables: A-

The dialogue and acting is cheesier than I remembered, but this movie is just insanely badass. I have no idea how this got nominated for worst directing razzie. In most action films these days, the action is incoherent and messy. "The Expendables" succeeds because it allows you to see what's happening (although I wish the fight between Jet and Dolph was smoother).


----------



## Nakor (Nov 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The dialogue and acting is cheesier than I remembered, but this movie is just insanely badass. I have no idea how this got nominated for worst directing razzie. In most action films these days, the action is incoherent and messy. "The Expendables" succeeds because it allows you to see what's happening (although I wish the fight between Jet and Dolph was smoother).



Because of how cheesy it is someone felt it had to be nominated for worst directing.

I agree with you, I liked how the camera was kept on the action the whole time. I hate when the camera moves around so much during an action scene where the audience misses things.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 17, 2011)

I sort of enjoyed The Expendables but an A- should be out of the question for that movie. People here rate things far too high.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2011)

I found all the action in that film rote and could name at least 1 film everyone in that film was in that was more entertaining to watch and when your cast is that big that isn't a good sign at all.

Expendables doesn't go far enough, it balances on the line between over the top gonzo action of a Crank 2 and a serious well done action of a Bourne film, to continue with the overused metaphors it wants to have its cake and eat it too and to me it does neither, its tired boring and full of CGI Blood for no reason.

It is strange but I feel people disregard action direction but at the same time are much to easy on it when it is done poorly even when it is one of the hardest things to do with movies.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 17, 2011)

The way Jet Li's character was handled pissed me off to no end. He should have had some of the best fights but instead can barley handle a geriatric Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Amuro said:


> The way Jet Li's character was handled pissed me off to no end. He should have had some of the best fights but instead can barley handle a geriatric Dolph Lundgren.



Yeah i agree, the movie was also unbalanced in the way it handled its characters. It felt like a Jason statham and Sly's centric action movie with the rest just being the background. Jet Li's character was the most interesting yet he got little to no character development.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It is strange but I feel people disregard action direction but at the same time are much to easy on it when it is done poorly even when it is one of the hardest things to do with movies.



I feel the same way regarding the films, even though they aren't my favorite genre.  The problem is they're more rooted in the "romanticism" style as opposed to the "realist" which gets more recognition.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 17, 2011)

Dead Snow

Simply awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

The Running Man - 6/10


Okay nostalgia factor. Good insights into future technology (--although they did get the flat-panel televisions right).

Some of the best one-liners and quotes in Arnold's career, too.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Running Man - 6/10
> 
> 
> Okay nostalgia factor. Good insights into future technology (--although they did get the flat-panel televisions right).
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SduYfdbmiI8[/YOUTUBE]

 GG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Come to think of it, Arnold has some of the best movie quotes of all time. 


In every movie.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 17, 2011)

While not really a movie, I'm getting ready to go a rewatch for the bluray of 'Fooly Cooly.' I love that show.


----------



## Grape (Nov 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Come to think of it, Arnold has some of the best movie quotes of all time.
> 
> 
> In every movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds familiar. 


Got me stumped.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> What movie is this from? :0



That one movie with that Arnold ripoff character, John Slater. His career never took off.


----------



## Calgar (Nov 17, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Agreed. One liners were invented for The Governater.
> 
> "You seen those movies where they say 'Make my day' or 'I'm your worst nightmare'? Well listen to this one! Rubber baby buggy bumpers!"
> 
> What movie is this from? :0



Last Action Hero. The character that realized he was a character in action movies so was fighting the stereotypes with that line.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 17, 2011)

Calgar said:


> Last Action Hero. The character that realized he was a character in action movies so was fighting the stereotypes with that line.


----------



## Grape (Nov 17, 2011)

Off-topic, but I figured some of you may enjoy this if you're bored.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2011)

> Because of how cheesy it is someone felt it had to be nominated for worst directing.
> 
> I agree with you, I liked how the camera was kept on the action the whole time. I hate when the camera moves around so much during an action scene where the audience misses things.



Well, it was meant to be a throwback to the 80's....



> I sort of enjoyed The Expendables but an A- should be out of the question for that movie. People here rate things far too high



When I rate a movie, I generally rate it based on what it is going for. In essence, if I give Social Network and the Expendables an A-, I rate one as a drama, the other as an action film. I do think the Expendables is one of the best action films to come out in a loooong time. 



> I found all the action in that film rote and could name at least 1 film everyone in that film was in that was more entertaining to watch and when your cast is that big that isn't a good sign at all.
> 
> Expendables doesn't go far enough, it balances on the line between over the top gonzo action of a Crank 2 and a serious well done action of a Bourne film, to continue with the overused metaphors it wants to have its cake and eat it too and to me it does neither, its tired boring and full of CGI Blood for no reason.
> 
> It is strange but I feel people disregard action direction but at the same time are much to easy on it when it is done poorly even when it is one of the hardest things to do with movies.



Well, everyone's got an opinion. No movie is universally loved. The funny thing is I found the action in the Bourne movies to be rather bland and the Crank films just looked stupid to me (although I will eventually see them). 

I looked at the Expendables as an old meets new kinda thing. It's like the 80's in that it's over-the-top and cheesy, but it's also rather dark and gritty (which is the new trend these days). 



> The way Jet Li's character was handled pissed me off to no end. He should have had some of the best fights but instead can barley handle a geriatric Dolph Lundgren.



If you want me to be an asshole, in real life, Dolph Lundgren probably COULD defeat Jet Li. Dolph is only 5 years older than Jet (so the geriatric line is pretty much void). Jet Li trains in Wushu, so his skill is debatable (Wushu is generally thought to be more of a dance these days, not a combat art, but I'm sure there are genuinely badass wushu practitioners). Lundgren practices in harder forms of karate and actually won championships.

We know Lundgren can kick ass based off that alone, we don't know about Jet Li (same with, for the record, Chuck Norris and Bruce Lee. While Bruce likely was badass, we can never know for sure while Norris has the most impressive tournament history). 

Neither are in good shape. Jet Li apparently injured his leg pretty badly in that big tsunami a few years back and injured his back really badly in "Once Upon a Time in China" and this is why Jet pretty much has retired from martial arts movies. I'm not sure what happened to Dolph, but in the "Killing Machine", he seemed to walk as if he'd injured himself too. 

So I dont get why people think that Jet would tear Dolph apart, as I was under the impression that either he or Couture's character were the strongest of the group. 

I liked how everyone was balanced. While obviously it was more Stallone's and Statham's movie, everyone seemed to have enough screentime so that they had some relevance. Jet Li gets his solo scene with Stallone and fights Lundgren, who is one of the bad guys. Couture gets to fight the villains main henchman and wins and Crews pretty much saves everyones asses in the end. 



> Yeah i agree, the movie was also unbalanced in the way it handled its characters. It felt like a Jason statham and Sly's centric action movie with the rest just being the background. Jet Li's character was the most interesting yet he got little to no character development.



Because it was a Statham and Sly centric movie. They are the films biggest stars. Yet I thought, once again, everyone was handled adequately. If anyone needed more screentime, it was Gary Daniels whose only notable scene was getting his neck broken in half.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Eric Roberts needed more screen time.

Expendables wasn't great.  But it was fun.  I was entertained.

It's also a film I have seen once that I don't need to see again.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

> Am I the only one who can't stand Kira Knightly on screen?



She won me over with Pride and Prejudice. She not really versatile but what she can do, she does damn well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnT3Lugw8sg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 17, 2011)

*Green Lantern*-This movie isn't all I had hoped to be, but it's still not nearly as bad as people say it is. Although i will agree that Reynolds was a bad casting choice. He'd make a cool Deadpool, but not a cool Green Lantern.

*My rating: 6.0/10*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Should have gone with John Stewart instead of Hal Jordan.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

To be honest Hal Jordan is a pretty wooden character. You cant blame Reynolds for that.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Come to think of it, Arnold has some of the best movie quotes of all time.
> 
> 
> In every movie.



I watched the entire video and enjoyed every second of it. Arnold is the king of one liners.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Should have gone with John Stewart.



But he's black.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Fine.  Use this chick.  She's awesome.

Link removed


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> But he's black.



Hey hey hey, lets not be cunts now


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

You misunderstood.  I'm pretty sure Pseudo was mocking the studio.  Same sort of deal happened when they made The Last Airbender.  The studio didn't think the movie could make money with Asian actors.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 17, 2011)

White America is allergic to even the slightest notion of a black male lead that's not big willy.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

They did put Indians for the Fire Nation though.  But that was more to do with M. Night.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> White America is allergic to even the slightest notion of a black male lead that's not big willy.


The other exception is that you can also pair a black man with Jackie Chan.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

@Rukia

That seemed to work  Barring the third movie 


*Spoiler*: __ 









DatJohnStewart


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 17, 2011)

_Black Swan_ ripped off some scenes from an anime named _Perfect Blue_?I hate when my favorite films get plagued by nonsense like this. Why didn't the director credit the film in the end credits? Oh how my budding movie buff heart aches.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Which scenes where those? Link please?

Anyway finally watched Batman Year one  8/10 

This n00bish Batman was kinda getting owned and i hated that  For that it gets an 8  

Nah kidding aside i thought it was a great movie, actually surprised how true this movie was to the comic (Im looking at you All Star Superman  )


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbN2sWFOfe4[/YOUTUBE]

I couldn't  even get through the first five seconds .


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Hahahahaha i can see where you are coming from  Some scenes are pretty much identical  Give or take


----------



## Nakor (Nov 17, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> White America is allergic to even the slightest notion of a black male lead that's not big willy.



Denzel....


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

That isn't Denzel.

Or Will Smith.

etc.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Speaking of Denzel his upcoming movie looks fucking awesome :33


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

Aronofsky might not have outright ripped it off but Black Swan was clearly influenced by Perfect Blue. Just come out and admit it, you're only kidding yourself. And then there are the comparisons to Opening Night and Repulsion.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Nolan is also another who has taken stuff from other material but didn't credit. Inception takes ideas from a few Philip K Dick novels Ubik and Three Stigmata of Palmer Aldritch. The influences mostly coming from the former novel.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Black Swan is a great movie.  Perfect Blue is a masterpiece.  I don't mind that Aronofsky borrowed from it heavily.  Both movies can stand on their own.

I don't think there has been a single film in 2011 that is better than Black Swan.  A month and a half is all that is left to change that.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't think there has been a single film in 2011 that is better than Black Swan.  A month and a half is all that is left to change that.



I thought 50/50 was better.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

I kinda side with Rukia with this one

but iono 50/50 and Drive were up there too


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

I prefer Super 8 to Black Swan.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

that's cause you're 15 Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I thought 50/50 was better.


I haven't seen it.  So you may be right.  On the other hand.  Seth Rogan is in 50/50.  It may be hard for me to get past that.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the scene that most impressed me in Black Swan was the club scene where she takes ecstasy

it's one of the most visually accurate portrayals of drug use that I've seen


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunna is 15?  it's starting to make sense now.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

wtf guys 

I prefer Super 8, so what?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think the scene that most impressed me in Black Swan was the club scene where she takes ecstasy
> 
> it's one of the most visually accurate portrayals of drug use that I've seen


I agree.  A brilliant scene.  Not surprising that Aronofsky's could capture the portrayal so well either.

Have you seen his anti-meth PSA's?  This guy is well-versed apparently.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpM0pCutWto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> wtf guys
> 
> I prefer Super 8, so what?



nothing

it's just well your changes taste when you get older so yeah

I like Super 8 too


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

I wonder how mine will change.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> wtf guys
> 
> I prefer Super 8, so what?



Nothing it's just some of your scoring makes sense now. Thats all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

True.  I initially found it odd that Stunna watched primarily animated films and gave them all A+ scores.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

Did           not. I call BS.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

I like Stunna's new DB based sets over his KH ones


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

>is on tumblr looking at chain of memories

...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

well all good things must pass


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunna.  I apologize for giving you a hard time about the animated stuff.  I was just flipping through channels and I saw a guilty pleasure of mine.  Nostalgia truly is a bitch.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOWFbYRGjz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Did           not. I call BS.



You did give powerpuff girls an A


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Panty and Stocking With Garterbelt is so much better than Power Puff Girls.


----------



## Owl (Nov 17, 2011)

10/10

A very Harold and Kumar Christmas is as good as the two previous movies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> You did give powerpuff girls an A



I was joking


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 17, 2011)

Been looking forward to this Safehouse movie. It won't be another Training Day, but it'll still be a fun ride.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Then there is that whole Disney phase you went through. Too bad you didn't give actual scores .

Yeah looking forward to safehouse too. This will be interesting in regards that we don't know if his actually the bad guy or not. Since his grey it should make for some very interesting viewing .


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2011)

No one mentioned it but Aronofsky is the guy who own the American rights to Perfect Blue. He bought them I believe because he wanted to appropriate from that film.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

We have discussed it before.  Tetra brought it up again about 2 weeks ago as well.

We tend to rehash things.  

Phantom Menace hatred hasn't been spewed in a few days.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 17, 2011)

You guys start that Star Wars shit again ,and I will spam this thread with 4Chan memes. I mean it  .


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Phantom menace has to be the worst SW movie. It just has to


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

No.  Attack of the Clones.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

I disagree, it's a close second however. I will say this, I never thought little Anakin would be topped in the way he annoyed the living hell out of me throughout the movie but then we entered Hayden with that silly hairstyle.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Inception was shitty too!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2011)

This thread is becoming a tad too meta for me thankfully that Harry Potter finale was good.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I kinda side with Rukia with this one
> 
> but iono *50/50* and Drive were up there too



Thank you. 

Attack of the Clones is the worst. Darth Maul alone makes Phantom Menace slightly better. Liam and Jar Jar cancel each other out.



			
				Taleran said:
			
		

> This thread is becoming a tad too meta for me thankfully that Harry Potter finale was good.



The Harry Potter arguments were definitely more intense for me, as I want to really go off on this comment even though it seems to be meant in jest


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2011)

What was the Harry Potter argument about if I may ask?


----------



## Fassy (Nov 18, 2011)

J. Edgar - 8/10 
The movie was good and of course it's Leo and Armie Hammer was great in it too but the movie dragged.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll never understand the Harry Potter arguments ever.

Star Wars sure that makes sense

but not the HP ones.


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2011)

Thread got trolled by SW/HP shit again :/

Every 3 weeks


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> that's cause you're 15 Stunna






*Spoiler*: __ 



Stunna for Mod .




Check this out. The Director was able to put all of these subliminal messages in the club scene, in under a minute.  

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78JrXfkHXFY&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2011)

Did someone say Phantom Menace?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Thread got trolled by SW/HP shit again :/
> 
> Every 3 weeks


We never discussed Star Wars in this thread till Stunna came around.

To be fair.  The entire franchise was released on blu ray this year.  That also might have something to do with the uptick.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2011)

Vault said:


> What was the Harry Potter argument about if I may ask?



Usually the argument involves the last film and if it sucks


Which it does


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2011)

The last film was awful.  Just awful.  I don't mind when films decide to deviate from the book or source material.  But the changes better be advantageous and they better make sense.  Deathly Hallows Part 2 ended the franchise with a whimper.

It really sucked guys.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2011)

Man I so don't want to get into this again so instead I will talk about something else.

*Fargo*

Man this movie is AMAZING, completely takes all of the preconceived notions of the people and the way in which they speak and then turns them onto their heads while telling a great little crime story in a small town which a plethora of fantastic performances.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 18, 2011)

*A Scanner Darkly* - I thought it was ok when watching it, but then it gave me some fucked up dreams and weird thoughts upon waking, so it affected me more than I first thought. Worth a watch.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 18, 2011)

*Into the Wild* - I disliked some of the clunky pretentiousness of it, but overall I enjoyed it and found it rather moving, particularly the gorgeous nature and landscape scenes.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2011)

Whimsy have you read the novel A scanner darkly?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 18, 2011)

*Breaking Dawn*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh god, this movie sucks so much ass. The beggining is boring, the acting is horrible and the birth scene is simply disgusting.


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *Breaking Dawn*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do they show it? 
VAMPIRE C-SECTION FTW


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2011)

Porco Rosso: A

Proco Rosso is a wonderful homage to Miyazaki's love of Sea Planes, a film that centers around a Post War Pilot who through a curse has the appearance of a Pig and the nature of one too. But through his experiences with a young American Pilot and a younger technician he must come out from his seclusion and face up to his demons, his past, his lost loves and his cynicism regarding the Post War world.

I quite liked this movie, it's different to what I expected and maybe I'm not old enough to truly appreciate it's nuances but for me it's one of the better Ghibli movies. The characters have depth, no one's good and no one's evil. These are people struggling through dire consequences and each find their own way to live as freely as they possibly can. The animation here is great, the back drops beautiful and there's so much character in Post War Italy that's it hard fault the film in this aspect. It's alot more grounded than his other movies and perhaps more ponderous too, but still lively and quite surreal.

The film is refreshing in some ways and shows Miyazaki's broad talent and ability to handle different subject matter. And while it maybe be fantastical, it's the characters and the themes that are the fascination here. I'll recommend this if you haven't seen it but don't go in expecting a gun a blazing affair. This is Casablanca but with a Miyazaki twist.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Did someone say Phantom Menace?



Still havent seen it


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 18, 2011)

Porco Rosso is one of my favorite Miyazaki movies. 

Metropolis (1927)

I expected a bit more focus on the machines, but otherwise this is a very good movie. The setting and music were great. For a 2 hours long silent film I was never bored during it. I was surprised though how machine-Maria was acting like a psycho. I was expecting her to act cold and emotionless. 



Whimsy said:


> *A Scanner Darkly* - I thought it was ok when watching it, but then it gave me some fucked up dreams and weird thoughts upon waking, so it affected me more than I first thought. Worth a watch.



This is one of the better PKD adaptations. It stays rather faithful to the source material instead of diluting it like other adaptations did.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2011)

I really need to watch Metropolis. Everytime I try to watch it I get distracted by something else. Is it anything like the anime?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really need to watch Metropolis. Everytime I try to watch it I get distracted by something else. Is it anything like the anime?



The stories are different. The anime is based on a manga which was inspired by Metropolis however.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> Do they show it?
> VAMPIRE C-SECTION FTW



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't read the manga, but the anime has a lot of elements (apparently a lot more than Tezuka's manga had) that have been inspired by Lang's movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2011)

Probably wont see Breaking Dawn. Well, at least the first week anyway....

Tower Heist: C

Pretty mediocre. You just get the feeling that they didnt know how to use its cast. At least "The Expendables" balanced out the time fairly well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 18, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Thread got trolled by SW/HP shit again :/
> 
> Every 3 weeks


Yeah, it's like people purposefully troll me with these discussions .

and yeah, Deathly Hallows 2 sucked, just look at the horrible source material that was used to make it :ho


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't think of anything good to watch tonight.  I've been meaning to give Batman Beyond a look though.


----------



## Vice (Nov 18, 2011)

Immortals

8/10 - probably helped that I was high.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 18, 2011)

Terry is awesome, second best Batman.

*3:10 to Yuma : B+*

The drums of the steam engine really add an extra layer to the last scene, genius. Can't say i remember offhand watching a film where the noise of the environment/machinery replace the soundtrack so effectively.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2011)

Westerns aren't my thing.  I also can't stand Russell Crowe.  But I sort of liked 3:10 to Yuma.  Must mean its pretty good if it can overcome my biases.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Porco Rosso: A



I think this is my least favorite Miyazaki movie. 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> and yeah, Deathly Hallows 2 sucked, just look at the horrible source material that was used to make it :ho



Oh no you didn't


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2011)

Target Practice: C

An indie action-thriller about a bunch of dudes coming across a terrorist training group while on a fishing trip. The acting is eh, the characters are obnoxious and the ending may have been a bit irksome, but there is actual suspense. 

It's one of those "almost good" type movies, which makes it almost worse than a bad movie.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not a fan of westerns either so yeah it's good in that respect. I  don't mind Crowe,  he's good in the few films i've seen him in. 

Porco Rosso must be the only Miyazaki film i've yet to see. Castle of Cagliostro is my least favorite. I didn't really care for it, which is strange as i'm quite fond of Lupin.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you guys seen Being John Malkovich?  This shit is hilarious so far.  

I will never take a job that operates on the 7 1/2 floor.  That's for damn sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2011)

^I hate myself for never watching it when it came on TV, it's been on list for a year now.



> I think this is my least favorite Miyazaki movie.



I can see why, I don't think it's to everyones taste.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2011)

Fucking hilarious.  Everyone is figuring out the answers to life's great questions by seeing through the eyes of John Malkovich.  

A good movie with Cameron Diaz in it.  I would never have guessed.

It's on Netflix and I finally decided to watch it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Westerns aren't my thing.  I also can't stand Russell Crowe.  But I sort of liked 3:10 to Yuma.  Must mean its pretty good if it can overcome my biases.


I love westerns . I thought 3:10 to Yuma was a great movie . Bale was pretty awesome in the movie too, with Crowe being the highlight for me. 





Nakor said:


> Oh no you didn't


Oh yes I did  .



Rukia said:


> Have you guys seen Being John Malkovich?  This shit is hilarious so far.
> 
> I will never take a job that operates on the 7 1/2 floor.  That's for damn sure.


 That movie is too weird for me . Not nearly as weird as my "break-out in song suddenly furry friend", but pretty close.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2011)

Being John Malkovich:  A-

Very weird.  Very unique.  Outstanding.  Reminiscent of Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  Not quite as good.  But still a great achievement.  Kaufman is a terrific writer.  The scene where everyone in the world was John Malkovich was fucking hilarious.  I also laughed hysterically when that television program came on and announced Malkovich's sudden retirement from acting and his transformation into a Puppeteer.  

Lots of funny scenes.  A building with 7 1/2 floors.  John Cusack's puppet show on the street that got him punched out.  Been a while since I saw anything this original.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dark City :: 9.6/10 :: A*

To whomever reviewed this movie a few weeks ago, I cannot thank you for introducing this movie to my life. Seriously, I dont even know what to say right now except that Dark City is a masterpiece of a movie. I could shed a tear. Sure, some people can harp on the acting, but I thought all the performances fit the dazed and clouded mentality of the characters. I love movies (and shows/anime) with good concepts that take it as far as they can, and this movie delivers. It is in my top list, so watch it if you haven't yet.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree.  Dark City is great.  It really snuck under the radar when it first came out.  So I'm not too surprised it took you this long to discover it Typhoon.  You should probably also thank the NBA for opening up your schedule and allowing you to get caught up with some great films.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2011)

I wanna see Dark City too.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2011)

Dark City and especially Being John Malkovich are great films

hooray people here finally seeing some A grade stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2011)

I watched Dark City all them years ago, before the Matrix, am I hip Para?

I have along ass list of masterpieces to get through, but you really can't watch great movies in one go, it can get alittle intense.

Okay fuck television, tomorrow I'll finally watch Brazil and Annie Hall.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2011)

Two of my favourite scenes from Dark City.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I watched Dark City all them years ago, before the Matrix, am I hip Para?
> 
> I have along ass list of masterpieces to get through, but you really can't watch great movies in one go, it can get alittle intense.
> 
> Okay fuck television, tomorrow I'll finally watch Brazil and Annie Hall.



you're always hip Eno


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 19, 2011)

Being John Malkovich is a movie I should watch again. Saw it when I was a kid and while I thought it was original and peculiar, it felt so random and didn't click with me that much. I'd probably appreciate it more now. Same goes for Adaptation.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2011)

*Life in a Day*

Ever wonder what it would be like to be another person living another life? On July 24th, 2010, more than 80,000 people around the world took up their videocams and recorded a day in their lives. Some crazy, some exciting, some trying, some agonizing, some emotional, but mostly, just another normal day in a normal life. When the combined 4500 hours of footage was edited and condensed into a 90-minute work, the result is this incredible, uplifting, inspiring and deeply moving documentary called _Life in a Day_.

8.5/10


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2011)

Would rather watch your ugly sig for 2 hours than that garbage movie. ^


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2011)

2 hours staring at my sig is 2 hours well spent. 

What do you hate about the film?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

man Krush wasted no time getting to his shit talk


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2011)

I could get the reasons people would probably dislike that the description has me not wanting to just because I doubt they focus on any people for any length of time and I have heard that it is just framed in the structure of some clips from the morning through to the night.

This however is Experimental film making that I can support.

*Star Wars Uncut*
Link removed

For those of you who haven't heard of this, two guys put out the call a while ago and made this website where they were going to break "A New Hope" up into 15 seconds chunks and let people pick which 15 seconds they wanted and recreate the scene however they wanted as long as the dialogue and the basic scene is the same.

Now A LOT of these are just people with their kids or friends and are completely terrible, but a great deal of them are people who had real cool ideas and did crazy things with animation, different languages, and anything else you can think of.

Watch it all right there at that link and enjoy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

HellBoy 2: B-

Spectacular visuals and dazzling Universe created by Del Toro, however the movie it self falls to genre conventions, cheese and it's all a bit predictable. Style over Substance in my opinion.

Del Toro would have made a spectacular Hobbit personally, much more so than Jackson.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 19, 2011)

I had to stop when Stormtroopers started killing the Turtles and Woody. 

Pretty interesting project, first time i've seen anything like it.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2011)

So you didn't get to the 15 seconds of Japanese sitcom or Abraham Lincoln as Uncle Owen


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

I got till the hand drawn CP30 with fingers for legs. Not bad.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh god I forgot about the scene with Luke & Obi Wan done Billy Mays style.

EDIT: Grand Moff Tarkin as Jules from Pulp Fiction YES!

WHAT DOES THE REBEL BASE LOOK LIKE!


----------



## Nakor (Nov 19, 2011)

Since we were talking about the Expendables a few days ago, figured I'd post this awesomeness. 



Looks so good!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

Fate Zero is on tonight.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

yes I'm excited


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Since we were talking about the Expendables a few days ago, figured I'd post this awesomeness.




I thought this was legit poster, then I saw Chuck Norris.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

Is anyone else impressed by the fact that Chuck Norris doesn't seem to age?  Walker Texas Ranger went off the air, what?  15 years ago?  And the man still looks exactly the same!


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

It's Jesus man.(Not joking)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

Discussions in this thread do occasionally put me in the mood to see certain films.  Last week we discussed the greatness of Where the Wild Things Are.  Been a while since I have seen that outstanding film.  I must remedy this immediately.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Mr and Mrs Smith 

6.5/10 

Yeah it was a fun movie thats about it, doesnt take itself too seriously which i actually like about it. Most of the stuff was ridiculous but i guess that was the intention of it.


----------



## Jena (Nov 19, 2011)

xXx- 5/10
This movie was incredibly stupid but it had its moments of unintentionally hilarity.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 19, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I thought this was legit poster, then I saw Chuck Norris.



Chuck Norris is in the movie...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2011)

That poster's been confirmed for fake.

EDIT: Never mind. I saw the same thing on Screenrant this morning, but they had taken it down claiming the studios made them do so since it was a fake. I checked back to confirm this and it's been put back up.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm so disappointed that 'The Expendables 2' doesn't have Steven Segal in it. I would have went to see it had they casted him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2011)

They should put The Rock in EX: 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2011)

Chuck Norris IS in the Expendables 2, although its unknown how big his role will be. It might be a cameo like Arnold-Bruce from the first.

As for Steven Seagal not being in it, is that a surprise? Seagal has a HUGE ego and his movies showcase minimalist effort. I saw the "Inferno" documentary on the Expendables, and it was a bitch to make (Stallone, who is in better shape, was pretty busted up during the making of it). 

Allegedly he was offered a role in the first one, but the producer had previously worked with Seagal and described that as a bad experience.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

They all have ego's MH, Van Damme is in it ffs.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 19, 2011)

Mystic River

I had this movie put off for so long it isn't even funny. So yeah...I'm a bit mixed about it. It started out good, but for the majority of the movie it wasn't impressive... it was predictable and slow. All these red herrings were thrown in, and it felt forced. The parallel happenings at the end (when both deals got settled), though were predictable, felt tense, so this was at least a positive thing.
Tim Robbins stole the show for me. His portrayal of the fragile man, who's haunted by his demons was genuine. 
And the the ending; it was evil, it felt so wrong. But the ending scene actually showed a good parallel between the two wives, their relationships to their husbands. In retrospect Linney should have had more screentime.


I still haven't seen Expendables and I'm not planning too. Or should I?


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Drive 9.5/10 

Fucking hell this movie is absolutely fantastic. It also took me back because from the music used to the whole atmosphere it reminded me of 80s movies. I am kinda split on the whole long camera shots however, it some cases it was really effective whereas in other it was just out of place. All in all a bloody fantastic movie. 

Dat soundtrack  Omg that soundtrack. Im gonna download it now.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

Breaking Dawn made 71 million in its opening day. With Transformers, Alice, Stranger Tides and this making so much money, is mainstream Cinema dead in terms of quality?


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Pretty much, Hollywood is now just superheroes and remakes. And also sequels which arent really sequels more like 0.5s. Everything is now half assed.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Since we were talking about the Expendables a few days ago, figured I'd post this awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so good!


Needs more Mr T.



Ennoea said:


> Breaking Dawn made 71 million in its opening day. With Transformers, Alice, Stranger Tides and this making so much money, is mainstream Cinema dead in terms of quality?


No mainstream cinema will die when the second Breaking Dawn (the one with the p*d*p**** wolfboy and a bunch of people waiting for a fight that doesn't happen) does that.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

Mr T is useless clutter. 

It's the budgets, they're spiraling out of control. Why anyone needs 200 million to make a movie is beyond me.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

Heard Black Swan's soundtrack today.


Somebody hook me on to some classical musicians please?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 19, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm so disappointed that 'The Expendables 2' doesn't have Steven Segal in it. I would have went to see it had they casted him.



Fuck Segal, what about my lover buddy Bruce Campbell .

He would be the greatest addition to Expendables 2 .


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Heard Black Swan's soundtrack today.
> 
> 
> Somebody hook me on to some classical musicians please?



Im sure where ever you live you have a radio station solely dedicated to classical music right? If yes then start from there.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> is mainstream Cinema dead in terms of quality?


No.  Bad movies have been making money for a long time.  I'm going to go the opposite direction on this one.

I think audiences have started to push back.  I think audiences have started to say enough is enough.  This renaissance really started last December.  Critically acclaimed movies performed better than they ever have.  True Grit made a ton of money.  The Social Network made a ton of money.  The King's Speech made a ton of money.  Black Swan came out in limited released and it made over 300 million.  That is unheard of!

There have been several long droughts at the box office this year.  Overall revenue is way down despite higher ticket prices and 3D.  Imagine these numbers without Transformers 3 and Deathly Hallows Part 2.  A re-released Lion King even did well.  That's how angry audiences are about new crap that is being put out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 19, 2011)

Rukia's post reminded me, True Grit was actually pretty awesome for a remake .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

Mainstream cinema is doing ok. Drive despite being Rated R and pretty limited showings (at least in my area where every theater had it but only had like 5 showings in the day outside the super massive theaters) has made over 60 million on a 13 mill budget.

still go watch indie films people there's good stuff coming out


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

Well Rukia I meant more among mainstream blockbusters I guess but I do hope the push back continues. 

Personally i'll tell you what killed Cinema for me, the ticket price.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

The ticket price is the worst it's like 12 bucks per movie and this is before Imax or 3d pricing adding in an extra 6 bucks to the pricing


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 19, 2011)

Same here Ennoea. Tickets are a bitch. I only go like 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

you think that's bad think of taking a date

fuck that noise


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

> The ticket price is the worst it's like 12 bucks per movie and this is before Imax or 3d pricing adding in an extra 6 bucks to the pricing



I grew up with ?3.50 tickets (6 bucks), I used to watch 2-3 movies a week just a few years back. Now barely 3 movies this year, I just wait till DVD to watch them and guess what I enjoy them just as much, infact more because I don't walk out feeling robbed.



> you think that's bad think of taking a date



Oh good god, having to pay that kind of price and then to watch Aniston's or Heigel's new movie would be the worst thing that could occur


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Taking a date  

I remember one fateful night i took a date and underestimated the ticket prices  Ended up having to walk home because of that  Sigh, never again


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

I usually go to the morning shows ($6) or I go to this $2-3 theater a block from my campus


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Watched Deathly Hallows 2 in IMAX and it was ?15, was expecting much more. ?15 isnt bad for the largest screen in Britain and 3D on top.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

A trip to the movies is a terrible date idea.  I actually like to get to know my date.  Hard to do a lot of talking at the theater.





ThePseudo said:


> Heard Black Swan's soundtrack today.
> 
> 
> Somebody hook me on to some classical musicians please?


My reaction to your post was a trip to Youtube.
*Spoiler*: _Video_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Wn1mw7w9XU[/YOUTUBE]




I know some people didn't like Black Swan and don't get it.  But I really enjoyed the film.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 19, 2011)

?15 for a single ticket? never seen anything on IMAX but i grudge paying that for two tickets when i take my girlfriend to the cinema.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No.  Bad movies have been making money for a long time.  I'm going to go the opposite direction on this one.
> 
> I think audiences have started to push back.  I think audiences have started to say enough is enough.  This renaissance really started last December.  Critically acclaimed movies performed better than they ever have.  True Grit made a ton of money.  The Social Network made a ton of money.  The King's Speech made a ton of money.  Black Swan came out in limited released and it made over 300 million.  That is unheard of!



You beat me to this post. Michael Bay your day are numbered.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

> Watched Deathly Hallows 2 in IMAX and it was ?15, was expecting much more. ?15 isnt bad for the largest screen in Britain and 3D on top.



IMAX, 8 quid. Hmm I thought we lot had the biggest screen in the UK, probably not though.

I'm really looking forward to this, don't disappoint me Brooker:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8I8uZ0TpoU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 19, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> You beat me to this post. Michael Bay your days are numbered.


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2011)

Except Michael Bay shitfests make over a billion.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Currently watching 13 assassins but it's eng dubbed  urgh


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 19, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Except Michael Bay shitfests make over a billion.



People get away with so much shit, it's not even funny. Hell, I'm thinking of creating my own version of Ghost Hunters, just to see if I can shit money like they do .

Doesn't seem that hard. All I have to do is seem scared when I'm really not, and act very dumb.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Ennoea which IMAX are you talking about?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> Currently watching 13 assassins but it's eng dubbed  urgh



Cannot unthink. How were those mouth flaps?


----------



## Amuro (Nov 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> IMAX, 8 quid. Hmm I thought we lot had the biggest screen in the UK, probably not though.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this, don't disappoint me Brooker:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

> Ennoea which IMAX are you talking about?



The one in the National Museum in Bradford.

I think it's just the oldest.



> I didn't care for Dead Set but this does look interesting.



Same here. Though seeing Davina McAll having her guts ripped out was fun.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

The BFI one in Waterloo is the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> People get away with so much shit, it's not even funny. Hell, I'm thinking of creating my own version of Ghost Hunters, just to see if I can shit money like they do .
> 
> Doesn't seem that hard. All I have to do is seem scared when I'm really not, and act very dumb.



Fuck Ghost Hunters. Ghost Adventures on the other hand seems to provide solid visual and auditory evidence almost constantly.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm really looking forward to this, don't disappoint me Brooker:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This looks interesting. It reminds me of a oneshot I read recently.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

> People get away with so much shit, it's not even funny. Hell, I'm thinking of creating my own version of Ghost Hunters, just to see if I can shit money like they do .
> 
> Doesn't seem that hard. All I have to do is seem scared when I'm really not, and act very dumb.



Don't forget to drag a fat woman across floorboards.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

That_ Shame_ movie trailer looks  so good.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

Thoughts on Black Swan:

A great movie, was at it's best when they visually portrayed her descent in to madness, but a tad over hyped. And not a fan of Portman but she did well, even if her go to expression is to open her mouth and look confused.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2011)

she got a big head too


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Natalie is hot

Haters gonna hate


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They all have ego's MH, Van Damme is in it ffs.



The difference is Seagal's ego has made him unpleasant. I remember watching one of those Hollywood special's about him and people who worked with him and knew him said that he became sort of a douche. 

You can even see it in his work. His movies began to suck when he started forcing his involvement in direction/writing. 

Van Damme also had an ego, but it seems like he more-or-less has realized it and has been humbled by his life experiences. 

Stallone pretty much said in the Expendables documentary that he would never have made it earlier in his career because his ego was too big, so he's clearly been humbled too.

I haven't seen that with Seagal yet, and remember this: He was refused a role in the Expendables because the producers experiences with him were so bad. Imagine this for a bit. Producers have the thickest skin in Hollywood because it's their job too (the documentary often shows Stallone clashing with them, but they retain their cool). Yet Seagal, a person who probably could draw in some extra cash (I hear his films do well financially on video still), was refused a role. 


As for other names who could have made it, I dunno about Mr. T. Bruce Campbell would be cool though. Michael Jai White would be nice too. I love how they got Scott Atkins, but hopefully his role is bigger than Gary Daniel's (FYI, I consider him to be the biggest martial arts talent in the west).


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Van Damme still hates losing fights he always throw tantrums when his character gets owned.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

The only reason he's been humbled is because he has 6 Ex Wives and Child suppourt to pay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> Van Damme still hates losing fights he always throw tantrums when his character gets owned.



When was the last time that happened? 

The whole point of "JCVD" was him getting owned, lol, and he seemed pleased with that project. 

I mean, dont get me wrong, everyone has a certain degree of ego in that business. If they didn't, they probably wouldn't be where they are as it is, but Van Damme's ego seems rather reigned in.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> Natalie is hot
> 
> Haters gonna hate



I fell in love with her when I watched that movie.

Speaking of actions tars. Can you make it past ten seconds with out hysterically laughing?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aLR-8c11ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> When was the last time that happened?
> 
> The whole point of "JCVD" was him getting owned, lol, and he seemed pleased with that project.
> 
> I mean, dont get me wrong, everyone has a certain degree of ego in that business. If they didn't, they probably wouldn't be where they are as it is, but Van Damme's ego seems rather reigned in.



This year, there was this documentary about his life. Still heavily active in Europe. He was telling his son how he hates losing fights when he read the script and he was losing, I think he nearly quit  however he is more humble now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm disappointed that Donnie Yen didn't sign on for the Expendables 2.  There is a rumor out there that he was offered a part.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

Donnie would have been awesome in the expandables. Him and Jet Li need a round three  So far Jet Li is 2 up


----------



## Amuro (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wzlEDAuKlo4[/YOUTUBE]

god bless JC

I'd like to see Donnie Yen do some international work, he hasn't done anything outside China in like 8 years.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

Donnie Yen would be sidelined just like Jet Li and have to lose to an old Bruce Willis. Probably gave them the finger.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened with his tax evasion stuff.  He may even be in jail.  But he will probably be offered a spot in the third expendables film.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I could get the reasons people would probably dislike that the description has me not wanting to just because I doubt they focus on any people for any length of time and I have heard that it is just framed in the structure of some clips from the morning through to the night.
> 
> This however is Experimental film making that I can support.



Yeah, it shows no more than short glimpses (from a couple of seconds to 2-3 minutes max), but the flow is fluid enough and the soundtrack is pretty decent. Besides, it has some common themes woven through the film, such as "what do we love/fear most" . Overall, I find the idea of chronicling a day in your life and sharing it with the world and perhaps with the future generation fascinating, and the fact that over 80,000 people came together in one day to work on a project like this is just great. It's kind of like flash mob, but with a more meaningful purpose.



*Sex is Zero*

It can't decide whether it wants to be a sexploitation film, a teen comedy, or a melodrama. There is really not much to write home about. The humour is crude and overused. 

4.5/10




Rukia said:


> I'm disappointed that Donnie Yen didn't sign on for the Expendables 2.  There is a rumor out there that he was offered a part.



If it's true, he was wise in not taking the offer. Look at what they did to Jet Li.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm not sure what happened with his tax evasion stuff.  He may even be in jail.  But he will probably be offered a spot in the third expendables film.



If he doesn't get out early he won't be out of Jail till mid 2013 so if not the 3rd maybe the 4th. Though quite a few of the actors might have passed one by the time a 4th film gets made.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

What happened to Jet-Li in the movie? Not a large enough part?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

Is Jet Li still alive in the film?  I vaguely remember Dolph Lundgren beating his ass.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> What happened to Jet-Li in the movie? Not a large enough part?



The minor part, the racist "jokes", and the role was just weak and lame compared to the rest.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 19, 2011)

lol Expendables was utter shit. Waste of my time.

*
Fate/Zero Episode 8*

First blood, g'damn


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

13 assassins 9.5/10

I watched the dub  Other than that the movie is amazing. Im about to go and troll the interwebs because im sure there is some patient guy out there who counted how many people died after the initial attack because they say 130 and i call BS, the enemies kept on respawning  

Also Kiga  Wtf, dude got a sword to the neck not to mention a slash across his abdomen and 5 minutes later he recovered. Its like he regenerated wtf?


----------



## Jena (Nov 19, 2011)

*Avatar: 3.5/10*

I don't think I need to go into this in great detail. Everyone in the world has dissected this movie.

I liked it better when it first came out. This is the fifth or sixth time I've seen this movie and its novelty has completely warn off. 

I do have to rate it higher than I normally would for two reasons:

The visuals. They do border on ridiculous ocassionally, but it there are a few scenes that are still very impressive. The scene where they're climbing the floating mountains is probably my favorite.
Michelle Rodriguez and Sigourney Weaver are in this. I like both of them.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

Kobe said:


> Fate/Zero Episode 8[/B]
> 
> First blood, g'damn


Kirei is fucking dangerous dude.


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmmm... just got off work and grubbed... Should I watch OP and F/Z or get drunk with neighbors?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2011)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 - 9/10*

Still can't believe my childhood is over  I love this film. 

*Rare Exports - 9/10*

Probably the most brilliant finnish movie ever.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Hmmm... just got off work and grubbed... Should I watch OP and F/Z or get drunk with neighbors?



both.

do it


----------



## Kobe (Nov 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> 13 assassins 9.5/10
> 
> I watched the dub  Other than that the movie is amazing. Im about to go and troll the interwebs because im sure there is some patient guy out there who counted how many people died after the initial attack because they say 130 and i call BS, the enemies kept on respawning
> 
> Also Kiga  Wtf, dude got a sword to the neck not to mention a slash across his abdomen and 5 minutes later he recovered. Its like he regenerated wtf?


 You watched the dub? You watched the fucking dub? 

Die.

130 Men?  yeah I felt like there was lot more. Musashi dude killed like 50 alone.



Rukia said:


> Kirei is fucking dangerous dude.


I know  The power level difference between Zero and Stay Fate Night is ridiculous. This Kirei should have been able to bitchslap everyone with Hassan Sabbah and Gilgamesh's help


----------



## Taleran (Nov 20, 2011)

*Le Cercle Rouge (1970)*

Is anyone in cinema able to make people _cooler_ than Melville? Part procedural, part amazing heist film, all style. This movie is amazing meanwhile Alain Delon maintains his status as one of the smoothest people in cinema.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2011)

Batman Beyond.  Good concept for this series.  I'm not in love with it or anything.  But it is somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Also Kiga  Wtf, dude got a sword to the neck not to mention a slash across his abdomen and 5 minutes later he recovered. Its like he regenerated wtf?



My guess is that he is some sort of god. I'm not sure why he is even included, other than to get 13 of them.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 20, 2011)

Its just Miike having fun with people.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

Fate/Zero ep 8

as this is a prequel it's hard to forget that no matter what this will not end well for most people involved.  This episode is a reminder of that.  We get more insight on Kirei and Kiritsugu which was really needed.  Great episode I can't wait for next week.  I'm dreading the break though :[


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

Nakor said:


> My guess is that he is some sort of god. I'm not sure why he is even included, other than to get 13 of them.



He wasn't even breaking a sweat the way he was destroying those samurai  Then again he fights bears for fun


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2011)

Where The Wild Things Are

Had to watch this after it was mentioned and praised during the Coraline talk. Visually it was good to look at, even though the colors were a bit muddy. However it susprised me with its gloomy atmosphere, and I'm not sure this is a good thing this time. I mean, the movie was good, but I wanted to watch something lighter. Some scenes just felt so weird. 
Seeing Keener as the mother after An American Crime was a bit funny 

Anyway, let the wild rumpus start!


----------



## Honzou (Nov 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> 13 assassins 9.5/10
> 
> I watched the dub  Other than that the movie is amazing. Im about to go and troll the interwebs because im sure there is some patient guy out there who counted how many people died after the initial attack because they say 130 and i call BS, the enemies kept on respawning
> 
> Also Kiga  Wtf, dude got a sword to the neck not to mention a slash across his abdomen and 5 minutes later he recovered. Its like he regenerated wtf?



I was looking for this movie at the store but couldn't find it, I saw that trailer and knew I had to get it.

Movie I recently watched

Ip Man 9/10

Ip man 2 is next


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2011)

For those talking about 13 Assassins, keep in mind that Takashi Miike has a reputation for the bizarre. The whole thing with Kiga is actually a rather tame idea compared to some of his. 

1) A woman gives birth to a full grown dude with no explanation ("Gozu")

2) "Dead or Alive" was a normal (albeit gory) yakuza thriller that ends with the good guy pulling out a bazooka from nowhere and the bad guy ripping out his soul (or something). They fire at at eachother and it causes the world to blow up.

3) "Imprint"...well, just "Imprint".

It's a trademark of his. "13 Assassins" is one of his better movies, but it's also one of his most normal films.

Edit: Lake Mungo: A

Whoa....pretty creepy for a mockumentary.


----------



## Muse (Nov 20, 2011)

The Conspirator - 6/10

Probably boring to most people, but I enjoyed it.  It was very educational and an interesting watch


----------



## Amuro (Nov 20, 2011)

I almost missed the quick flash of Kiga's girlfriend eating what looked to be a fetus. 

*Hellboy  2 *-* B+

*Doesn't match the first but still really enjoyed it. The variety in the creature designs is amazing. I wish they kept David Hyde Pierce for the voice of Abe instead of letting Doug Jones do it himself, Jones for me didn't match the formers performance in the first film. Selma Blair is really getting on, i had no idea she was almost 40...


----------



## tashtin (Nov 20, 2011)

Arthur Christmas - 8/10

Possibly the best "Christmas" film you will likely see this year, can't recommend this highly enough. I believe it will be one of those films that will etch itself into the tradition of Christmas just like the snowman and Wallace and gromit.

Funny, heartwarming and superbly animated by aardman studios.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2011)

Muse said:


> The Conspirator - 6/10
> 
> Probably boring to most people, but I enjoyed it.  It was very educational and an interesting watch



I thought it was pretty good. It just wasnt great because they forgot to have a character arc, while having a character arc.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

The trailers for that movie made it look like pure garbage.

EDIT: @Arthur Christmas


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

Twilight: Breaking Dawn 4.5/10 

What can i say  Yeah that score seems about right


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2011)

Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman.

Even the lesser Batman films are entertaining.  What an unbelievable character this is!





Vault said:


> Twilight: Breaking Dawn 4.5/10
> 
> What can i say  Yeah that score seems about right


So its better than the 3/10 film Inception?


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

You gave Inception 3/10 ?  

DatRukia


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2011)

I didn't like Inception, but Rukia is a quality troll.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

Rukia is quality because outside the fun troll moments he's a good poster who actually enjoys good films and what not.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

I love how Rukia is able to bring Inception in to everything


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

> *Dom Cobb*: Not just money. You remember, it's the chance to build  cathedrals, entire cities, things that never existed. Things that couldn't exist in the real world.



This shit here annoyed the hell out of me about inception. Talk about lying  When i heard that i thought my god we are in for a ride. Was i disappointed. Laws of physics still dictated the dream world  But then again some could argue that fucking up physics to that degree would alert the projections  But thats besides the point!


----------



## Amuro (Nov 20, 2011)

*Tangled *- *B*

I was quite surprised by this, much better than i thought it would be. The horse was hilarious.


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2011)

Coraline- 10/10
Love this movie. 
A good example that you _can_ deviate from the source material but still make a faithful adaptation.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Annie Hall: A

The film follows the story of an incredibly neurotic Alvy Singer who embarks on a relationship with a loveable yet confused Annie Hall. We experience the ups and downs of their relationship over the years and observe their pasts. 

On the surface this film is a bit messy and unfocused. I've read originally this was something else until Allen decided to turn Annie Hall and Alvy's relationship the focus, and it kind of shows. Their interactions and conversations are the best parts of the film; their loves, ideas, lies and compromises to make a relationship work that doesn't work for either of them. The rest is fine, him delving in to his past is amusing but overall it really doesn't explore much of him, just used as some satirical look at Jewish family vs the rest of society which is shown as unreal, and for appearances sake.

You could say the film is too NY for my tastes and the intellectual ideas random and don't lead anywhere. They're there for the sake of Allen telling us "look at that guy talking about stuff he doesn't know", but I guess it highlights the hypocrisies with his own character, who looks alittle ridiculous when he's with Annie, doing the same for which he laughs at his own contemporaries. But as such are relationships, and if you've been in a relationship like this (I think everyone has) then the film is just that much more amusing and bittersweet.

Technically impressive, believable and amusing, sprinkled with NY intellect. In the end it's a film about a guy who's his own worst enemy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> Coraline- 10/10
> Love this movie.
> A good example that you _can_ deviate from the source material but still make a faithful adaptation.



*Spoiler*: _I have to use this again?_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who hasn't seen any of the Twilights? I'm wondering if I should?


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

I have watched all of them im afraid  

The movies themselves aren't worth it but if you ever find yourself with free time on your hands then why not. Atleast you get to see for yourself what the love/hate is all about.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

My brother said the third one is good. I think the one with some wolf fight with a Vampire Queen.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2011)

Guys, I actually think the first twilight was OK. I haven't watched the other films though.


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't seen any of the Twilights? I'm wondering if I should?



Eh. 

The commentary is hilarious, though. It's way better than the actual movie.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

The first one is actually the best.  New moon being the worst, eclipse is very close too. Same as the latest one.


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> The first one is actually the best.  New moon being the worst, eclipse is very close too. Same as the latest one.



I haven't seen the latest one, but I agree with this. 

That goes for the books, too. The first book is by far the best.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Are they better than the Notebook?

You know for all the teen craze movies, they've always had atleast some quality, it's weird to see such a successful franchise that's just so poor.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

I think each Twilight is better than the last. S'not saying much though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't seen this new one.  And I have no plans to see it.  But I have a hard time imagining it being worse than Deathly Hallows Part 2.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Deathly Hallows isn't even that bad Rukia.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Are they better than the Notebook?
> 
> You know for all the teen craze movies, they've always had atleast some quality, it's weird to see such a successful franchise that's just so poor.



I promised myself never to watch the Notebook. 



Stunna said:


> I think each Twilight is better than the last. S'not saying much though.



That's because you are 15  

Nah joking aside I disagree, New moon was just horrible apart from the horribly distracting acting did you atleast try follow the plot? Stupidest shit I have ever seen.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

At least it had one. Didn't feel like anything happened in the first movie.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

What? The joke is that new moon had no plot. Whereas the first it was how it all began plot, give or take.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe it's the fact that New Moon entertained me more. Either way I prefer it to the first. 

At the end of the day it's still the same crap, just a different stench.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Deathly Hallows isn't even that bad Rukia.


The second Deathly Hallows.  Part one was good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Are they better than the Notebook?
> 
> You know for all the teen craze movies, they've always had atleast some quality, it's weird to see such a successful franchise that's just so poor.


Shit, I had to read the book The Notebook AND watch the movie in my English III class.

Not a good way to end the last day of school .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Annie Hall: A
> 
> The film follows the story of an incredibly neurotic Alvy Singer who embarks on a relationship with a loveable yet confused Annie Hall. We experience the ups and downs of their relationship over the years and observe their pasts.
> 
> ...



For all of it's flaws I still love Annie Hall.  It's just so wonderful and lovely isn't it?

The best part of that movie (besides the Christopher Walken scene) is the lobster scene.  Because it's true you only get one "lobster" moment  with someone and you can't really recreate it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2011)

The funny thing with the plot in the Twilight films is that they've become redundant.

1) The first Twilight ALMOST has a plot, but it's treated as a subplot. To be fair, it was about the relationship, so it ALMOST can be forgiven.

2) New Moon and Eclipse LITERALLY HAVE THE SAME PLOT. Bella and Edward must deal with Jacob, the Vampire royalty and the chick who wants revenge, but Eclipse improves on it by giving it more of a focus. Im not sure whether Eclipse though is redundant or New Moon is pointless.

Breaking Dawn looks the same too...They have to deal with Jacob and the Vampire royalty and from what I hear, someone wants revenge on them too.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 21, 2011)

New poster for _Expendables 2_. They all look "flabby and sick"( Past their prime)
.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2011)

Go back like 5 pages and that might be news


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> New poster for _Expendables 2_. They all look "flabby and sick"( Past their prime)
> .


I know.  What?  The Expendables only recruit people in their 50's?  LMMFAO!

I thought you guys said Li wasn't in this?  Poster never lie.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

Li's billed third but isn't even on the poster, will the mockery never stop?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 21, 2011)

Did Li have a sex change?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought Stunna was the only racist in this thread.  

I'm kidding.  Except for the Stunna part.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 21, 2011)

You said Lee was on the poster, but the only Asian I saw was the girl. 


lol racist Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

She made the poster.  But not the name roster.  I have no idea who the hell she is.  Li isn't alone when it comes to being ignored.  Look at the names at the top.  I don't exactly see Thor on that poster anywhere either.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

It's not Chris rather it's Liam hemsworth, the younger brother.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 21, 2011)

What is Hemsworth doing there in the first place? Back up for when Norris' back blows out?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Bah.  I don't expect much out of this Expendables sequel.  I think Akira will be the better overall film.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Akira? You mean the one with Kristen linked to it? Ok whatever you say mate.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia, are you fan of Kristen Stewart's acting, or are you just attracted to her?


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

It has to be the latter. Has to.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Both        .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

she looks like a crack whore :|


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2011)

The movie we all really want to see.


----------



## Jena (Nov 21, 2011)

Chris Tucker.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Someone must deliver the funnies


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

heh, I'm almost tempted to make an edit that only features b-movie "stars"

damn

edit: why is Statham twice on it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The movie we all really want to see.







Saw a movie last night. :33


The Dark Half - 6/10

Kinda decent. Weird though. Not one of King's best movies for sure.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

That would be the greatest action film


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> she looks like a crack whore :|


Are you kidding?  She is gorgeous.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2011)

Updated:


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

I still dont see Donnie Yen


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Bolo.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 21, 2011)

you forgot ...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Are you kidding?  She is gorgeous.



nah looks like a junkie


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> nah looks like a junkie


Even Charlize Theron is envious of her good looks.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 21, 2011)

One hell of a drug.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

I wouldnt say Stewart is good looking myself


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

the "great VHS era" version



of course the bad guys would be none others than J?rgen Prochnow and Billy Drago


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> One hell of a drug.


I see skin.  Her stomach is exposed!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

I see Marc Dacascos



> The best part of that movie (besides the Christopher Walken scene) is the lobster scene. Because it's true you only get one "lobster" moment with someone and you can't really recreate it.



Pretty much. The Christopher Walken scene was just that much greater because of what  ensues it 

I love the coke scene aswell.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Mark Dacascos was godly in Drive  Haters gonna hate


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2011)

I see Don the Dragon Wilson.....I think......Whom I met in real life.......I think.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I thought Stunna was the only racist in this thread.
> 
> I'm kidding.  Except for the Stunna part.


lolwut?

And lol @ Bolo.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Failure to Launch - Matthew Mcconanughey and SJP/10 

 

The only redeeming thing about this is DatZooey


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Matthew Mcconanughey is the male ver of a blonde who gets roles because he has a nice ass.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont understand why and how SJP gets roles too.


----------



## Jena (Nov 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Matthew Mcconanughey is the male ver of a blonde who gets roles because he has a nice ass.



I've yet to meet a woman that actually finds him attractive.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Channing Tatum is the biggest mystery to me.  He doesn't have a shred of talent.  But I continue to constantly hear stories about him accepting roles and turning down others.

Scenario.  You are making a film.  And for some reason the studio forces you to offer the lead role to Channing Tatum.  You sacrifice your dignity and ask him.  And he turns you down?!  How humiliating that must be.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> I still dont see Donnie Yen



Donnie Yen is still in his prime. Put in Sammo Hung and make it in 3D.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

Badlands

Talk about a great debut. A very intriguing "couple on the run" movie. The numbness  regarding the characters, the playful music and the desolate landscape together gave off a peculiar feeling. For this type of genre, this was rather quiet. It lacks the typical melodrama, instead it just goes on slowly, without taking sides....but it still can be haunting. And it's beautiful to look at, but this is to be expected from a Malick movie.



Vault said:


> Mark Dacascos was godly in Drive  Haters gonna hate



lol, you're mixing him up with someone


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> lol, you're mixing him up with someone



No im not.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

lol**


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

oh 


well, I haven't seen that one. Looks like I have some catching up to do


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Its actually good for an action movie


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Drive is pretty good but be warned Brittany Murphy is in it and she's crazy.



> Channing Tatum is the biggest mystery to me. He doesn't have a shred of talent. But I continue to constantly hear stories about him accepting roles and turning down others.
> 
> Scenario. You are making a film. And for some reason the studio forces you to offer the lead role to Channing Tatum. You sacrifice your dignity and ask him. And he turns you down?! How humiliating that must be.



*ahem casting couch ahem*


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

That scene is already infinite times better than DNA in its entirity.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

This is not a good Batman series.  But it nailed Catwoman in my opinion.  Perfect flirty personality.  Good occasional partnership with Batman.  Incredible agility.  I even like the suit to be honest.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0_0dXJ89U4[/YOUTUBE]

It's a shame Nolan fucked the character up.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

In your opinion was Michelle Pfeiffer a good Catwoman?


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, The batman was fucking awesome  I still remember the episode when Bruce built the new Batmobile  

The Joker was also an amazing fighter  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

I want Thor to take his hammer and shove it up Tony Stark's ass.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

The Batman series didn't have nearly enough Catwoman in my opinion.  She was like the best written character.  How come she didn't even appear in like two of the seasons?





Ennoea said:


> In your opinion was Michelle Pfeiffer a good Catwoman?


I liked her at the time.  I haven't seen that film in ages though.  So I can't really comment.



Ennoea said:


> I want Thor to take his hammer and shove it up Tony Stark's ass.


LMAO.

I want to see Thor get at least one line of dialogue in the next trailer.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I want Thor to take his hammer and shove it up Tony Stark's ass.



This. I hope he gets whooped but going by the trailer, the movie looks like its Tony and friends. Also looks like Cap will fight Thor  And knowing Cap he will win.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

Apparently Colin Firth has been approached for a role in Oldboy, perhaps as the villain

I don't know how this could work out

though I'm not stoked about this remake


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Oldboy should cast Kristen Stewart.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

> This. I hope he gets whooped but going by the trailer, the movie looks like its Tony and friends



Didn't Whedon say that Downey Jnr wanted it to be a Iron Man with friends movie? God he's annoying. CA and Banner will easily be the best characters here. 

Colin Firth needs to do something different, so I wouldn't really mind it.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I want Thor to take his hammer and shove it up Tony Stark's ass.







Rukia said:


> Oldboy should cast Kristen Stewart.



This should happen.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't Whedon say that Downey Jnr wanted it to be a Iron Man with friends movie? God he's annoying. CA and Banner will easily be the best characters here.



Really? I always thought the reason why Downey Jr plays a very good Tony Stark might be the fact that he is kinda like him in real life as well. 

Ruffalo seems like a good Banner, Hawkeye im also interested in but i doubt he will have much dialogue.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Channing Tatum is the biggest mystery to me.  He doesn't have a shred of talent.  But I continue to constantly hear stories about him accepting roles and turning down others.
> 
> Scenario.  You are making a film.  And for some reason the studio forces you to offer the lead role to Channing Tatum.  You sacrifice your dignity and ask him.  And he turns you down?!  How humiliating that must be.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't Whedon say that Downey Jnr wanted it to be a Iron Man with friends movie? God he's annoying.


No shit.

Day One.  Robert Downey Jr marches into the directors office and tells him that Iron Man has to be in the opening scene.  Narcissistic prick.  

Justice League fucking owns the Avengers.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

DC > Marvel 

Come at me.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

If Hawkeye doesn't get a lot of screen time i'll be pretty pissed. Clint is a really cool character and they've already casted him well with Renner so they better fucking do something with him.

Wally, Batman, Superman, Guy Gardner, Wonder Woman and Martian Manhunter. This is the Justice League movie i want to see but will never happen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> DC > Marvel
> 
> Come at me.


Would anyone actually argue?  Maybe Stunna.  Marvel is for kids.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Justice League won't get made anytime soon, Warner needs to sort out the franchises first.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Zatanna movie before I die please.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

Seven Soldiers animated movie before i die please.

Zatanna post Flashpoint looks horrible as does Harley Quinn, unforgivable DC.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't read comics, just watch comic movies.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Seven Soldiers animated movie before i die please.
> 
> Zatanna post Flashpoint looks horrible as does Harley Quinn, unforgivable DC.


Its just a phase.  A new artist will be hired at some point.

I liked the Zatanna cover for Justice League Dark #2.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Amuro said:


> If Hawkeye doesn't get a lot of screen time i'll be pretty pissed. Clint is a really cool character and they've already casted him well with Renner so they better fucking do something with him.
> 
> Wally, Batman, Superman, Guy Gardner, Wonder Woman and Martian Manhunter. This is the Justice League movie i want to see but will never happen.



I agree, apparently his the only person who can stop the hulk which is going to be interesting  Maybe he has anti-gamma arrows  Hopefully this means that his role in the movie isnt minor. 

I rather have John Stewart.  



Rukia said:


> Would anyone actually argue?  Maybe Stunna.  Marvel is for kids.



Yeah especially now that they are owned by Disney and we all know how much Stunna loves his disney.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Its just a phase.  A new artist will be hired at some point.
> 
> I liked the Zatanna cover for Justice League Dark #2.



It was a cool cover but i can't help but think she looks like Diana dressed as a dominatrix.



Vault said:


> I agree, apparently his the only person who can stop the hulk which is going to be interesting  Maybe he has anti-gamma arrows  Hopefully this means that his role in the movie isnt minor.
> 
> I rather have John Stewart.
> 
> ...



The Hulk stuff sounds alot like The Ultimates so yeah he probably will have an anti-Hulk arrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Poor Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Amuro said:


> It was a cool cover but i can't help but think she looks like Diana dressed as a dominatrix.


I can't argue with that.  She resembled a lot of characters.

She needs her hat as an identifier.  Additionally, I wish they hadn't changed the fishnet.  Was her old outfit too sexy for our prudish society?


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I can't argue with that.  She resembled a lot of characters.
> 
> She needs her hat as an identifier.  Additionally, I wish they hadn't changed the fishnet.  Was her old outfit too sexy for our prudish society?



I'd say her outfit was more classy than sexy so i have no idea what they were thinking. Now she looks like the Criss Angel variety of magicians.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Graveyard Shift - 5/10

Bad actors meet bad plot in this shoddy rendition of a Stephen King short. Saving graces include a lot of people I didn't like dying.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't read comics, just watch comic movies.



Me too. Although I knmw a shit-load about comic book characters from my dad(and Marvel Ultimate Alliance). He use to be a huge comic book nerd during the 80's .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Amuro said:


> This is the Justice League movie i want to see but will never happen.


I don't want a live-action version.  I don't think they would do it justice.

Just keep the animated films coming.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

The crisis on two earths was a good JL animated movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

DC rarely misfires man.  All of their animated films have been pretty good in my opinion.  The Justice League television series was sensational.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

I know, JL was absolutely fantastic it was so good my mum even watched it . 

As I'm watching batman begins I just realised that if the 8 year time skip is actually real then we get to see a fully functioning finished batcave.  Im excited.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

A Birds of Prey animated series would be good.  Huntress, Poison Ivy, Batgirl, and of course... Black Canary.  Awesome.

I heard there is a new Batman in 2013.  Thank god.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Beware the Batman promo pic looked god awful.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Did it?  Shit.  That's disappointing.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah he's got some kind of ninja sidekick and crap.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Is that meant to be Cassandra?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

I just read on Facebook someone posted that Eddie Murphy had died (false of course) and posted "RIP Norbit".

It's a shame that there are people that will remember him for Norbit above all else.


----------



## Jena (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah he's got some kind of ninja sidekick and crap.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Batman: The Animated Series.  The Batman.  Justice League of America.  Brave and the Bold.  Countless films.  Arkham Asylum.  Arkham City.  I don't mind a series that chooses to go in a different direction.  Katana as a sidekick?  Lesser known villains.  I don't mind.  Could still be pretty interesting.

I'm not feeling that image you posted.  But the series is still over a year away.  I'm willing to be patient till more material is available.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I can't argue with that.  She resembled a lot of characters.
> 
> I wish they hadn't changed the fishnet.



Yeah, women in fishnets tend to be a winning combination.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah he's got some kind of ninja sidekick and crap.



Looks like a terrible mix of Bruce Timm and Jeff Matsuda promo art


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

people who argue over which of the two companies suck because both have equally great material

and you comic book movie watching people suck read the comics :|


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah he's got some kind of ninja sidekick and crap.



I'll watch it for Professor Pyg.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

> people who argue over which of the two companies suck because both have equally great material



But DC is all moody and cool


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

To an extent, I agree.  When I was a kid I collected the Amazing Spider-man.  I watched the Spider-man cartoon and the X-Men cartoon in the mornings.  I preferred Marvel.

But I became an adult.  My tastes evolved.  And its clear to me that DC has much darker storylines and is geared more towards adults.  I now think its much  better.

I read some Ultimate Spider-man, but I really have no interest in the Marvel brand anymore.

I ordered subscriptions to 5 DC books yesterday.  New Birds of Prey is the shit!


----------



## Amuro (Nov 22, 2011)

*Fate/Zero episode 1* - *A+*

My faith in anime series has been restored. It's ridiculous how much better from the first episode this is than F/SN.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> To an extent, I agree.  When I was a kid I collected the Amazing Spider-man.  I watched the Spider-man cartoon and the X-Men cartoon in the mornings.  I preferred Marvel.
> 
> But I became an adult.  My tastes evolved.  *And its clear to me that DC has much darker storylines and is geared more towards adults*.  I now think its much  better.
> 
> ...



lol no

series like PunisherMAX, Uncanny X-Force, Casanova are all pretty adult storylines and not just for kids.  Plus who says Darker/Edgier is better anyways.  I don't have a company preference because then you're missing out on some quality period.

but if you like dark stories read Animal Man, it's great.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2011)

I prefer DC's best stories over Marvel's best stories.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2011)

if we count the Vertigo (DC) line then yeah I agree as well.


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 22, 2011)

Modern Times - 9/10
I enjoy it every time I watch it. I could easily give it a 10/10, because Paulette Goddard. Heh...

That Beware The Batman pic always makes me laugh. Can't say I like the way it looks, but I'll reserve judgment until I actually attempt to watch it. At least Pyg gets some shine.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to NF Jedah :33.

Reviews are coming in for Martin Scorsese's first family film _Hugo _. So far critics are saying it's the best use of 3D they've seen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> lol no
> 
> series like PunisherMAX, Uncanny X-Force, Casanova are all pretty adult storylines and not just for kids.  Plus who says Darker/Edgier is better anyways.  I don't have a company preference because then you're missing out on some quality period.
> 
> but if you like dark stories read Animal Man, it's great.


I'm not sure you could have done a better job supporting my case.  You had to go to some incredible obscure Marvel books to find some even in the same league as the DC norm.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2011)

them being obscure has hardly anything to do with it

and X Force is a pretty big title

then again when was the last time DC books' main titles were actually worth reading?  Prior to the relaunch hardly any of them.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2011)

Batman Begins 10/10 

My favourite Batman movie definitely.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 22, 2011)

Citizen Kane - 10/10


I don't even know where to begin... a more powerful, richly layered, and psychologically complex film I have never seen, nor do I believe I ever will. 

There is only one suitable reaction to such a masterpiece of film making:


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Batman Begins is my favorite as well.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2011)

I have seen it many times and each time it's as refreshing as the first time. Its also more balanced than TDK which kinda dragged at some point.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Watching some more Justice League.  John Stewart is incredibly badass.  Series wouldn't be nearly as good if Hal Jordan were the Green Lantern member of the team.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Watching some more Justice League.  John Stewart is incredibly badass.  Series wouldn't be nearly as good if Hal Jordan were the Green Lantern member of the team.



Yeah Hal Jordan has no personality whatsoever. Also John only improved when he turned bald


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> I will just quickly dissect this scene. It's actually one of my favourite scenes of Begins. From Bats just picking the mooks one by one to the "I'm Batman." It seems alot of critics panned this scene due to the fact that you didnt see the fight scene clearly. That wasnt the point of it! It was meant to show panic and carnage. These poor mooks didnt know what the hell hit them and as audiences we were meant to experience exactly what the mooks experienced, just a massive Bat terrorising them without them getting a clear view of how they were getting destroyed. The scene is fucking awesome.
> 
> /rant over


I hadn't heard of people criticizing that scene specifically. I like that one too, but overall I don't think the action's filmed too well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> people who argue over which of the two companies suck because both have equally great material
> 
> and you comic book movie watching people suck read the comics :|



And you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that watch book adaptions need to read the book first .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you guys been to the Batman 3 thread lately?  I think myself and a couple of others have really done a good job turning people against the film.  Not very many positive comments in that thread lately.  It's sort of a depressing thread to be in actually.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 22, 2011)

Rukia, you ruin everything that's good .


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2011)

*Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind (2004) *​
I've been seeing random clips from this film for years. I finally got around to watching it in its entirety. For those who do not know, this film is probably one of the strangest romance films to be produced in America (well, the strangest one that is any good). This is Michel Gondry's key film, though I think it would have been a lot better if someone else handled it. 

The premise of the film consist of a character named Joel (Jim Carrey), trying to erase his memories of his lover, Clementine (Kate Winslet) using some weird fictional memory machine. He does this wel...because Clementine did it first (that bitch!). Through out the film, we are looking into Joel's mind, seeing all the time he has spent with girlfriend and before our eyes the psyche of their relationship is unfolded.  

To say that the story is told in an nonlinear fashion would be an understatement. You are constantly finding out new things about Joel and Clementine since we are basically viewing Joel's history. It's unique and refreshing because we're not really seeing history, but we're seeing it strictly from Joel's point of view. 

Due to the fact that a lot of the scenes take place into Joel's mind, there are a lot of excuses for Gondry to use special effects. We're treated to seeing sudden location changes, people disappearing or looking different (like one scene shows a person Joel cannot remember too clearly, so the person's face is blurred out), a lot of objects falling out of place, and Jim Carrey being reduced to a three foot four-year old. 

The acting is good. We're treated to Jim Carrey's best performance by far. He does pretty well as his character, who is suppose to be very secluded in personality and shy. Granted, there are times when Jim Carrey's real life persona leaks out (one that comes to mind is when Joel is on his knees and yelling NO!!! to the sky - it was a very Jim Carrey type of moment). Kate Winslet is a brilliant actress, and she delivers well as the ecstatic-hyper-hipster maverick who lives life by the moment. Mark Ruffalo plays a nerd who is in charge of the memory erasing machine, and I was really impressed by how dorky Ruffalo really came off. I mean Stan (Mark's character) is exactly like the dorks you would find in low rate frats. Tom Wilkinson, Kirsten Dunst, David Cross and Elijah Wood all make appearances too. I would say Wood's performance is the weakest, but he had the most limited character.

 Joel and Clementine are polar opposites, which makes it easy for the viewers to see the pros and cons of their relationship. Clementine seems more like a tool or a plot device for a large portion of the movie, since there is very little  exposition in the first act of the movie, so it takes time for her to become a fully developed character. This kind of makes their love dynamic a bit artificial, though there are still a good amount of heart warming moments to clear that up.

The screen play is the most brilliant part about the movie. Charlie Kaufman, who is famous for writing Being John Malkovich, does an awesome job of telling a story in reverse, while also throwing in a few themes here and there. As you find out more about Joel and the predicament that they are in, you start to also reflect on what earlier scenes mean. For instance, the first which shows Joel as a person who is lonely, depressed and all of a sudden has this crazy idea to leave work, all makes sense. 

You see things like Clementine (or her avatar, since she is purely imagination), being introduced to Joel's deepest and most embarrassing thoughts, which reflects one of their problems in real life of Joel not telling Clementine what he really thinks.

There are a lot of ti-bids like that, but it's been about a week since I've seen this movie, so I do not remember it quite as sharply, but there is certainly a lot to think about the movie even after the credits have rolled, which is something I cherish deeply when watching films. 

The biggest con in the story is a subplot that revolves around the doctors who are utilizing the machine that is erasing Joel's memories, the story is convoluted and doesn't feel all that connected to the overall picture, not to mention it is not resolved in a very satisfying way (I personally thought Ruffalo got kind of a raw deal), but it has its moments.


The movie is a great blend of romance, thriller, mind-fuckiness and occasionally cool and unique visuals. There are a lot of twist and turns, interesting subplots, themes and great acting to go along with it. It's one of the best romance movies I've seen, and probably the best psychological thriller that I can think of. I recommend this to everyone, since it is also done in a way that makes it kind of mainstream-friendly. 


*5/5*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  I'm proud of you VBD.  You are the first person to review that film since I did a couple of months ago.  What a tremendous film.  So fucking smart and funny.  I also learn something new every time I see it.

Follow it up with Being John Malkovich.  Lots of similarities.  Which Kaufman film do you prefer?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone going to see Hugo tomorrow? it has a  out of 32 reviews


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Jena (Nov 22, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Anyone going to see Hugo tomorrow? it has a  out of 32 reviews



I might.
I'd have to pay for the whole family, though. 
So...we'll see. I might end up going on Sunday.

I really want to see this movie!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

Arthur Christmas has a 93% on Rotten Tomatoes?!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Arthur Christmas has a 93% on Rotten Tomatoes?!!



are you fucking mad? tell me!!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  I'm proud of you VBD.  You are the first person to review that film since I did a couple of months ago.  What a tremendous film.  So fucking smart and funny.  I also learn something new every time I see it.
> 
> Follow it up with Being John Malkovich.  Lots of similarities.  Which Kaufman film do you prefer?



I haven't seen Being John Malkovich since I was a little violent lad. A lot of it went over my head, so I like Eternal more for now.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine, I wonder how they'd end up eventually? And Jim Carrey is an incredibly underrated actor.



> I hadn't heard of people criticizing that scene specifically. I like that one too, but overall I don't think the action's filmed too well.



Nolan is known for messy action scenes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Eternal Sunshine, I wonder how they'd end up eventually? And Jim Carrey is an incredibly underrated actor.



their relationship was probably stronger than before. mainly because they have those tapes, so I feel like they would end up being more open to each other if they started getting pissed off again.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

I bet Clementine went back to Elijah Wood.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2011)

she likes that hobbit dick.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2011)

So I decided to look up this Hugo movie...and holy shit! Directed by Scorsese?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Eternal Sunshine, I wonder how they'd end up eventually? And Jim Carrey is an incredibly underrated actor.



Well at the end, the part where they're running on the beach repeats itself. It means that the same thing basically happens to them over and over again. So they broke up, and eventually got back together and so  on and so forth. 



typhoon72 said:


> So I decided to look up this Hugo movie...and holy shit! Directed by Scorsese?



It's getting great reviews from critics. The Scorsese and Chloe Moretz fan boy in me squeals. Critics say it's the best use of 3D they've seen.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

> It's great reviews from critics. The Scorsese and Chloe Moretz fan boy in me squeals. Critics say it's the best use of 3D they've seen.



These people clearly never saw Piranha 3D.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2011)

I probably wont watch Hugo

I love Scorsese  but fuck paying 16-18 to see a movie


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2011)

Short Cuts

I like Altman films and this is one of his best, it's dark and nasty but hilarious.  If you don't like Altman films at all stay away but if you're curious and can stand the lenght it's certainly worth the time.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> These people clearly never saw Piranha 3D.



I bet you wear a codpiece every time you take a trip to swim at a lake.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Marathoning Justice League Unlimited sounds like a pleasant way to spend the break.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone here ever watched_ Persona_? It's the most Artsy of all Art films. Planning on watching it, just so I can say I watched it. Definitely the most pretentious movie trailer I've seen.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rtSjV_gFkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

That trailer reminds me of these classic commercials.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de1vyikBnsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 22, 2011)

Sleepy Hollow by Tim Burton 9/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Anyone here ever watched_ Persona_? It's the most Artsy of all Art films. Planning on watching it, just so I can say I watched it. Definitely the most pretentious movie trailer I've seen.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rtSjV_gFkw[/YOUTUBE]



yeah, i've seen it. those chicks are pretty hot. the movie is kind of confusing though, it's very abstract.

warning: there is a picture of a weiner in there.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

I only saw the first 6 minutes, so don't spoil it bro. Can't unsee that random penis shot .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

Random penis?  Stunna is in.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

what**


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2011)

Persona is great

Bergman owns and all of you should be ashamed of yourself for not watching more of his movies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 22, 2011)

I just watched the first two Scary Movies. They were both stupid as hell, the second one just being stupid.

First one was pretty funny though . And Andy Richter's scene in Scary Movie 2 was probably the only funny scene in the whole movie.


----------



## Jena (Nov 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I just watched the first two Scary Movies. They were both stupid as hell, the second one just being stupid.
> 
> First one was pretty funny though . And Andy Richter's scene in Scary Movie 2 was probably the only funny scene in the whole movie.



The third movie has to be my favorite of the Scary Movie series.


----------



## Paptala (Nov 22, 2011)

*If Looks Could Kill*: 8/10 for the fact that it was so hokey and corny that I was laughing the entire way through.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 22, 2011)

_The Abyss _is James Cameron's best film.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2011)

The Abyss is good and probably a bit overlooked when it comes to his filmography. It's been a while since I watched it.



Rukia said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  I'm proud of you VBD.  You are the first person to review that film since I did a couple of months ago.  What a tremendous film.  So fucking smart and funny.  I also learn something new every time I see it.
> 
> Follow it up with Being John Malkovich.  Lots of similarities.  Which Kaufman film do you prefer?





Violent By Design said:


> I haven't seen Being John Malkovich since I was a little violent lad. A lot of it went over my head, so I like Eternal more for now.



None of you is talking about Adaptation. Is it because of Nic Cage?


----------



## Amuro (Nov 23, 2011)

*Fate/Zero episode 2* *- A*

All the servants are awesome, Bluebeard included. I'm glad i never watched F/SN all the way through leaves a lot of things about this War and the characters unknown to me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> None of you is talking about Adaptation. Is it because of Nic Cage?


I'm not talking about it because it is not as good.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 23, 2011)

Last time I checked _Persona _was on YouTube.


----------



## Violence (Nov 23, 2011)

The King and The Clown 10/10


----------



## Furious George (Nov 23, 2011)

_Puss in Boots_ 

I did not want to watch this in theatres but it was a friend of mine's birthday and she either wanted to watch this or Jack and Jil- *sudenly chokes and coughs*... in other words, I had no choice. 

Anyway, ended up liking it well enough. I didn't know if they can pull an effective story out of such a stupid side-character but they more or less did. Puss's relationship with Humpty Dumpty (a likeable character in my book) was touching when it needed to be and the humor was clever and, surprising for a Dreamworks flick, very light on the pop-culture references. 

I think the pacing, however, was WAY off. I didn't have a clock with me but I mimagine that flashback scene was about 1/3 of the entire movie and, though the characters themselves are good and the plot is interesting, you feel the drag from this film very early on. My guess is many a children were asleep 20 minutes in. 

All and all though its worth a watch I say. It treats a silly spin-off character from the Shrek series with way more dignity and gravity then you'd expect and if you soldier through the draggy segments you'll be reasonably satisfied. 

*7/10*


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is the first film I saw in 3D.... 15 bucks for what exactly? Never again.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 23, 2011)

The Devil's Double 9/10

Entertaining movie and telling based on Saddam Hussein's psychotic son, Uday Hussein, and his double, Latif Yahia. The main actor, Dominic Cooper's acting is great and can make you clearly differentiate from Uday and Latif, which he both plays.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2011)

Shit, my dad ordered Conan the Barbarian remake in the mail today . I know the story is gonna suck, but I sure as hell hope it has good action scenes .


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 23, 2011)

Never Let me Go 9/10

At first i was expecting a more less entertaining melodrama to kill the time, but it turned out to be an excellent science Fiction with a Great characters, and a really sad plot that avoids fallign into the cheap melodrama.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2011)

They never show Bergman movies on TV, that's my excuse.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2011)

*Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn Part 1: D*

You know, Lautner may take his shirt off within the first three frames, but at least it stays on for the rest of the film.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2011)

Monsters: B-

Pretty good low budget Alien movie. Not much happens but I found it quite tense and compelling, infact much more so than War of the Worlds.


----------



## Jena (Nov 23, 2011)

The Road to El Dorado: 10/10
I loved this movie when it came out and I love it now.

EDIT: Changed to 10/10 after a second thought. I don't care about the negatives. It's a ten in my books.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> The Road to El Dorado: 10/10
> I loved this movie when it came out and I love it now.
> 
> EDIT: Changed to 10/10 after a second thought. I don't care about the negatives. It's a ten in my books.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm7XxtmsBmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Nov 23, 2011)

*Monsters - C*

Very interesting take on aliens especially liked how they lay their eggs and spread the "infection". Like Ennoea said it is quite intense they used the setting to great effect. Might have been higher if i hadn't missed the start which i understand is set after the finale.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2011)

el dorado, the magnificent!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm7XxtmsBmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 24, 2011)

Road to Eldorado was a nice film, nothing special. The visuals were amazing though.

Chel still holds the title for the hottest animated chick ever.

6/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2011)

Coraline: B+

Visually stunning, odd, weird and creepy, this film is Spirited Away meets Pan's Labyrinth with a Burton-esque (mostly Beetle juice) style. Technically immense, visually just magnificent, but the story was lacking and for some reason while it was very whimsical it lacked whimsy if that makes sense. 

And who was this film aimed at? It's way too creepy for kids and well as an adult Coraline just comes off as whiny. It seems like it was made for 14 year old emo kids, and if I was 14 I 'd say this would be favourite animated feature ever, but since i'm not I didn't really engage with her character, and that's probably my biggest issue with the film. But regardless a must see, Pixar try to be half as inventive or risky once as this once in a while

Also in b4 Rukia tells me I'm wrong. This is better than UP, not as good as Wall E imo.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

Wall-E.  I think the first 45 minutes of Wall-E are among the best minutes I have ever seen from an animated film.  The second half of the film is incredibly mediocre.  There are some good scenes.  Wall-E with a fire extinguisher comes to mind.  But the film never finds its way back to the level it started at.


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Still haven't watched wall E.

 Anyway as I was listening to the drive OST I decided to give the movie a 10 because that soundtrack is just so important to the overall orgasmic experience. I love the movie, it's the best movie I have seen in a good while now. Simply amazing. 

Donnie Darko 7/10 

I'm pretty sure this movie has a cult following and stuff but it isn't my cup of tea. I didn't like it that much. Although I found myself impressed by Jake's performance.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2011)

Love me some Donnie Darko.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 24, 2011)

Everyone always says that the same thing about Wall.E's 2 acts. 

I do think the 1st half was incredible while the 2nd half of the movie was typical Pixar-fare with its side characters and what not... but really, typical Pixar-fare is exceptional in its own right, so what is the problem? Its essentially like saying Wall.E started off like epic sauce but then devolved into awesome sauce. 

Maybe I need to watch Coraline again but from what I remember it isn't really what I consider Pixar-level work, much less some of their best work like Wall.E and UP.



Vault said:


> Donnie Darko 7/10
> 
> I'm pretty sure this movie has a cult following and stuff but it isn't my cup of tea. I didn't like it that much. Although I found myself impressed by Jake's performance.



I would also give it like a  6.5-7/10 but the score doesn't really capture my dislike for the movie. SO preachy with obvious characters. 

Back to the Future for the cry babies of modern suburbia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm saying Wall-E started off as epic sauce and devolved into mediocre sauce.  I thought the second half of the film was pretty much rubbish.

I don't know what you mean.  I think the visual achievement represented by Coraline is as impressive as any animated film since Spirited Away.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm saying Wall-E started off as epic sauce and devolved into mediocre sauce.  I thought the second half of the film was pretty much rubbish.



I liked it well enough.  

Though the ending scene with the electric kiss was a bit much. 



Rukia said:


> I don't what you mean.  I think the visual achievement represented by Coraline is as impressive as any animated film since Spirited Away.



Oh, Coraline is beautiful, no doubt about it. 

I'm referring to narrative and characters and pacing and music direction when I say it isn't really comparable to most Pixar films... though I love Pixar so maybe there is a bit of bias here.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Back to the Future for the cry babies of modern suburbia.



I love both movies and I'm neither a cry baby nor from the 'burbs.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I love both movies and I'm neither a cry baby nor from the 'burbs.



Well we can't prove that, can we?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 24, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Everyone always says that the same thing about Wall.E's 2 acts.
> 
> I do think the 1st half was incredible while the 2nd half of the movie was typical Pixar-fare with its side characters and what not... but really, typical Pixar-fare is exceptional in its own right, so what is the problem? Its essentially like saying Wall.E started off like epic sauce but then devolved into awesome sauce.


This. Yes the time when Wall-E is alone with and without EVE is the highlight of the movie but the rest of the movie is still really good and the love story gets even more heartwarming. Wall-E is my favourite movie and it's a shame people don't enjoy the second half of the movie that much.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 24, 2011)

The second half of Wall-E isn't bad, it just isn't the bit you come back to the film for.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> The second half of Wall-E isn't bad, it just isn't the bit you come back to the film for.


This.  I own Wall-E on Blu Ray.  Occasionally I watch it.  But do I watch the entire film?  No.  I watch the film until the humans are introduced.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2011)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind: A*

Best Romance evar.  Such a great twist on a genre.


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind: A+*
> 
> Best Romance evar.  Such a great twist on a genre.



Fixed


----------



## Jena (Nov 24, 2011)

I remember I went to my friend's house to watch Wall-E (another friend had rented it on DVD) and her mom (who speaks maybe three words of English) absolutely loved the first half. She started tearing up because it was the first American movie she'd watched without subtitles. 

Somewhat luckily she had to leave for work. I didn't want her to find out that the second half was mostly talking....



Anyway....

*White Men Can't Jump- 3/10*
I guess I'm just not the right audience for this movie. I don't like sports movies, I didn't like the characters, and I barely comprehend how to play Basketball let alone how to hustle it so most of the movie went over my head.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind: A*
> 
> Best Movie evar.  Such a great twist on a genre.





Vault said:


> Fixed


Fixed.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind: A+*
> 
> Best Romance evar.  Such a great twist on a genre.





Vault said:


> Fixed





Rukia said:


> Fixed.



Fixed.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Halloween H20-7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Best Romance evar.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2011)

get off bitch, Jeanne belongs to Gilles de Rais


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

I guess im the only one who thinks fate stay night isn't good.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> I guess im the only one who thinks fate stay night isn't good.



fate stay night sucks, assuming we're talking about the anime.


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, yes we are.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 24, 2011)

*Soldier*- Really shitty movie. Kurt Rusell hardly say anything throughout the whole damn movie, and it looks cheaply made.

*My rating: 3.1/10*

*Conan the Barbarian(remake)*- This is actually a decent film. The action is okay, the story sucks, and it's a little to long.

*My rating: 6.0/10*


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> I guess im the only one who thinks fate stay night isn't good.



we were talking about Fate Zero you noob


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

You again


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> You again


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind: A*
> 
> Best Romance evar.  Such a great twist on a genre.



First time watching the film Stunna?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

I still think Lost in Translation is the best love story/Romance film of the decade

but Eternal Sunshine is tops


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I still think Lost in Translation is the best love story/Romance film of the decade
> 
> but Eternal Sunshine is tops



I agree with you.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2011)

this is the last call for alcohol.

heres to rocafela


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine, ONCE, Dil Chata Hai (indian movie)>>Lost in Translation.

I sort of agree with Wall E's second act not being as great but it still so wonderful throughout.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

Once is a lame film with a decent soundtrack


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Once is a lame film with a decent soundtrack



OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, that was my first time seeing Eternal Sunshine. Lost in Translation's great as well. I really like Jerry Maguire too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2011)

have you ever seen porn: the movie?


hahahahaha. CAN YOU DIG IT!!!


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2011)

My Sassy Girl (K) >>> ESSM, Lost in Translation


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

My Sassy Girl is Korean 

:|


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

In all seriousness I like that movie but ESSM and LiT both are different takes on a genre that American filmmakers have milked the shit out of.


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Kobe said:


> My Sassy Girl (K) >>> ESSM, Lost in Translation



GTFO troll


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm serious you noob :ho


My Sassy Girl
A Moment To Remember


are better than those movies. It's nothing to do with them being bad, it's just these two above are A++


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2011)

shut your ass up kobe. im gonna report you to a mod.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2011)

Why are you so violent :/


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Its in his design


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2011)

Also.. Classic. It just pwns ESSM.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its in his design



you know whats up


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its in his design



i dont get it


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2011)

So the last time this came up like 5 pages ago I didn't want to go into it because I was only like 4 movies into the 8 of them, but I got the 8 Harry Potter Films on Blu-Ray and have been watching them.

*Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
I hadn't seen this movie in a long time and it is pretty terrible. Sure the supporting cast is fantastic but the three kids are unbearable. The only commendable thing I can say about this film is that it did a very good job of creating a world and creating a cast that would last for 8 movies.

*Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets*
This movie is only slightly better than the previous one, and the reason for that is Kenneth Branagh hamming it up.

*Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban*
Time Travel, Gary Oldman, a director leaving a stamp without having to destroy what came before, main characters who are becoming less annoying with each movie. This one is pretty great. 

*Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire*
This one has the problem of way to much going on in the plot, however it adds some great additions to the overall cast and has a pretty fantastic finale which puts it over the first two for me.

*Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix*
David Yates took this franchise for me and turned it into to something to be paid attention. Umbridge is amazing, the commentary is amazing, the newsprint transfers are amazing, some of the shots are amazing, the Wizard fighting is finally made something that can be properly seen on screen and it has the best finale of the series.

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*
This one is the odd one out that doesn't have a real conclusion or a real opening it is just there to fill time before the finale and remove the last key piece off the board to cut Harry free of the school. Those facts keep it held back but I still enjoy it quite a bit.

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 1&2*
Watching these 2 films in close proximity is amazing and they work together really well. The feeling in the first part of them on the run from nearly everyone is done very well right from the opening chase. Then part Two enters like a hurricane of set pieces of well defined action building to a satisfying conclusion.

So for me it would end up being: 5>7&8>3>6>4>3>1

Also I know it is apparently but it is stark how much the tone of the films change as the darkness literally spreads over the frame.

Also I think this is easily the best series of film that has gone past a Trilogy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2011)

> Once is a lame film with a decent soundtrack



So is your face


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> i dont get it



Ofcourse you don't mate, its adult humour after all.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2011)

Terrible? Hmm.

EDIT: Kay.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

So I spent the week marathoning the Justice League TV series.  Fantastic definitely.  The question I had going into this endeavor was a question about the team.  Which member would prove to be the least important member of the team?  Which member could the team do without?  And after 40 or so episodes... I still don't have an answer.

I expected the answer to be Hawkgirl.  But Hawkgirl proved herself to be incredibly capable.  She saved the day multiple times.  She's also a strong addition to the series because her brash attitude has led to a lot of really funny moments.  I remember when the Justice League was pulled into an imaginary world and she was begrudgingly forced to serve tea and cookies to the male heroes.


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2011)

Which member would prove to be the least important member of the team? Which member could the team do without? 

It's John im afraid. 
Hawkgirl owned zombie Grundy when even freaking amazo couldnt. 
Superman is Supes
Batman is awesome come on now. 
Flash owned brainiac luthor. 
Diana because she is Supes with tits and a lasso. 
Jonn is superman lite with additional hax, namely mind rape and phasing.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2011)

and Telepathy

You count the Martian Manhunter out at your own peril.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

lol.  I just watched Hawkgirl destroy like 10 Brainiacs like they were nothing.

You didn't even mention Green Lantern.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2011)

*17 Again: C+*

Legit funny at times.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Scareface 8/10.

"friend, wanna play rough?". "OK".


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Diana because she is Supes with tits and a lasso.


I'm not a big Wonder Woman guy.  But she was fucking badass in the series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2011)

The Expendables>ESSM and LiT

Inception: A

Still love it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

Captain America

Liked this more than I thought I would. Of course this isn't a great movie or anything. Better than Thor, but not as good as First Class. Part that bothered me the most was how things were handled abrupt, the movie doesn't waste much on development or transition, it basically steamrolls throughout...

About the Avengers. When I first heard Loki will be the main antagonist, I felt sort of underwhelmed. Red Skull (coupled with other villains) could fit the bill better imo.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't watched _Lost in Translation_ as yet. I wanna watch it online  but I haven't fixed my McAfee safe search.

People need to stop watching _Scarface_ with Nostalgia goggles, and see it for what it really. is; an average film that's also has one of of Pacino's hammiest performances.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Or...or you could just download it.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Where do I go Vault? I have never downloaded a film.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Loki is the only one powerful enough to do it IMO

Plus it ties in nicely with how the Avenger's started in the comics.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Really? Well I will PM you a link later when I finish uni.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Really? Well I will PM you a link later when I finish uni.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Loki is the only one powerful enough to do it IMO
> 
> Plus it ties in nicely with how the Avenger's started in the comics.



My real problem is that he's alone. For this kind of movie I'd expect a team up of many powerful villains. Then again I don't know much about the Avengers, I've never read the comics.

Btw shouldn't Spiderman be a part of this?


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

FOX has the rights to Spiderman at the moment. With the cosmic cube he doesn't really need anybody helping him but it is rumored that he will be aided by the Skrulls.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, pretty sure he's got an army of superpowered aliens and a super powerful artifact.

Anything less would be cannon fodder for people like Thor.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Loki isn't the main villain, that's all I know.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

The best scene from Justice League Unlimited.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWHHsdE_oQg[/YOUTUBE]





Ennoea said:


> Loki isn't the main villain, that's all I know.


All I know is I want someone to beat Iron Man's ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

With Downey Jnr's ego, good luck. He'll probably be the one to save the Universe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Probably a special stipulation in his contract.  lol.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Stark da best

Apart from Thor


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd love to see Batman go up against Ironman.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2011)

The Wash-8/10


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'd love to see Batman go up against Ironman.



He'd get completely wrecked 

Unless this is ultra jobber aura Bats


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Batman builds his own suit of armour.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

What about Wayne vs Stark?


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Bruce will curbstomp Tony casually


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

He Man > Batman


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

No correlation whatsoever to what we are talking about. Gtfo Kobe  Stay in the sports section mate


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

prove me wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Bruce will curbstomp Tony casually


I think Bruce would probably win at some point because of his personality.  The two have a lot of similarities.  No doubt.  But Bruce Wayne has more heroic qualities.  Stark is more likely to embrace destructive behavior and make a mistake as a result.  Tough call though.

Another reason Batman would win is because its a work of fiction and Batman is more popular.  Gotta keep selling those books.

As much as I love Batman.  I think he's in too many books right now.  There are like 8 different series' set in Gotham.  He's a member of Justice League and of Justice League International.  He was in the first issue of Justice League Dark.  I mean my god... did he clone himself or something?


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Batman creates a anti-Greyskull device. Adam is fodder.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> As much as I love Batman.  I think he's in too many books right now.  There are like 8 different series' set in Gotham.  He's a member of Justice League and of Justice League International.  He was in the first issue of Justice League Dark.  I mean my god... did he clone himself or something?



You are forgetting the upcoming Batman Incorporated. "Batmen" are literally everywhere now  

You need to read the new 52 Batman however, its brilliant.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

Adam chops Batman in half, making him half Bat half Man.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Rukia's trolling> Kobe's.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> You need to read the new 52 Batman however, its brilliant.


You underestimate me.

I know all about the Court of Owls.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Rukia's trolling> Kobe's.



Rukia is the Master Troll hands down.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Kobe is actually infamous as a troll in the sports section, the only difference is that Rukia's trolling has some weight to it unlike Kobe.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

Pat, you're on a streak worse than Torres.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You underestimate me.
> 
> I know all about the Court of Owls.



Never again.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Kobe said:


> Pat, you're on a streak worse than Torres.



Shut it troll


----------



## Jena (Nov 25, 2011)

*Inception- 9/10*
I'm aware that...some people...didn't like this movie, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Inception is a decent movie, most people just have a problem with folks who watch 5 movies a year proclaiming that it's the most complex movie ever made and that Nolan is the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

I watch more than 5 movies a year and believe it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

If you really believe Inception is the most complex movie ever then atleast I imagine you have very good reasons that don't involve, "omg I don't get it thus this must be suppper complex, look they're flying while punching eachother, best movie ever".


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Inception is a decent movie, most people just have a problem with folks who watch 5 movies a year proclaiming that it's the most complex movie ever made and that Nolan is the second coming of Jesus.


I love Nolan, although I wouldn't say Inception is a great movie. It's really good, but not Top 10 material.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh I meant the second coming of film jesus portion not the most complex movie ever made. There is much more going on in that film than is on the surface especially in relation to his previous two films.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Well sure his directing and writing skills are probably about as good as Jesus.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Well sure his directing and writing skills are probably about as good as Jesus.



Yeah, if Jesus were blind.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Probably going to watch Insomnia again. I watched it a while back and I enjoyed it, but is it really as good as I remembered it being?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn do you have a script running that searches this board for certain terms?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Tetra is back.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

His "Someone just said Nolan" sense went off


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

**


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Damn do you have a script running that searches this board for certain terms?





Ennoea said:


> His "Someone just said Nolan" sense went off



These two responses managed to generate a laugh.



ThePseudo said:


> Tetra is back.



Actually, I recently posted in my 'Pacific Rim' thread, I just haven't had enough time to watch many movies over the last week or so, hence my absence from this thread.

...Death to Nolan!


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

random question

what do you guys think about Cronenberg's The Fly?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

I think he creepily stalks the Konoha Theater waiting for the opportune time to pounce.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> random question
> 
> what do you guys think about Cronenberg's The Fly?



It's amazing. One of his best films that deserves all the acclaim its received over the years. Goldblum really makes the film, though: _"I always dreamed of being the first insect politician."_ 



ThePseudo said:


> I think he creepily stalks the Konoha Theater waiting for the opportune time to pounce.



What is this, Animal Planet? _"As we approach the season of the Nolan, Tetra approaches from the right shore to pounce on his prey."_


----------



## blodgharm (Nov 25, 2011)

Critters 2 the main course 9/10 a classic


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> random question
> 
> what do you guys think about Cronenberg's The Fly?



I like the film but sadly it falls lower on my list just because of how many amazing films he has made.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

> What is this, Animal Planet? _"As we approach the season of the Nolan, Tetra approaches from the right shore to pounce on his prey."_



Yep, that's why you never posts in the Batman 3 board. The amount wildebeests there are too much for one lion to handle.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Probably going to watch Insomnia again. I watched it a while back and I enjoyed it, but is it really as good as I remembered it being?


Insomina is the only Nolan movie that I didn't like. I found it to be slow-paced and boring. I haven't seen Follower yet though.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

The Prestige. 



I don't get into this Nolan discussion going on and I don't care, but anyone bashing that movie would have to face me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

The Prestige is much better than Inception.  Insomnia is much better than Inception.  Following is much better than Inception.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

*Cue Stunna bringing up the Phantom Menace *


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Memento is his best work. Come at me


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Memento is his best work. Come at me



I can see why, it's a neat little film.

Although I think The Prestige is his best work, with Memento coming in a close second.



Taleran said:


> *Cue Stunna bringing up the Phantom Menace *


Him and his Star Wars shit . You make me sick Stunna .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

I hate Stunna!


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

what are everyones Top 10 movies?


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna's list should be interesting


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

lets see yours first Pat


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't have a top ten per se


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

lies.

everyone has.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's see

1) Spirited Away 

2) The Good the Bad and the Ugly,

3) Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 

4) The Godfather Part II

5) Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb

6) Black Swan

7) Pulp Fiction

8) Princess Mononoke

9) There Will Be Blood

10) Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

Off the completely top of my head.


Clockwork Orange
Blade Runner
Kill Bill
Le Samourai
The Thing
The Conversation
Yojimbo
Dirty Work
Scanners
Goodfellas

I would have to make a much bigger list to get more precise, there are also a very large segment of movies that I have not yet seen that I want to.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Pseudo has a fantastic top 10 list.  A lot of similarities with my own.





Vault said:


> Stunna's list should be interesting


Not really.

How to Train Your Dragon
Lion King
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
An American Tail
Tangled
All Dog's Go To Heaven
The Princess and the Frog
The Phantom Menace
The Little Mermaid
Oliver and Company

You just have to figure out the order.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

You guys have the worst lists ever. Did you start watching movies two years ago?






































































I kid. I kid.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

You can watch a lot of movies in two years if you really push yourself


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Kobe said:


> lies.
> 
> everyone has.



Honestly i do not. Off the top of my head i would say 

Planet of the Apes (original)
Goodfellas
The LOTR trilogy (Its technically a 12 hour movie )
Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind 
Shawshank Redemption 
Yojimbo 
Old Boy 
Heat 
Back to the future 1 (Come at me ) 
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Did you start watching movies two years ago?


Is that question directed at Stunna?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> How to Train Your Dragon
> Lion King
> Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
> An American Tail
> ...





Stunna we're just messing with you man.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Is that question directed at Stunna?



Did you see the rest of my post? I was just fucking with you guys. I mean, I disagree with some of the choices I've seen on all of your guys' lists, but I'm not gonna be a diva about it.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

hmm, this is my list but I would change 2 or 3 of them tomorrow if you ask me again.

1. Usual Suspects
2. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
3. My Sassy Girl
4. The Godfather Part II
5. A Beautiful Mind
6. Big Fish
7. The Prestige
8. Snatch
9. A Moment to Remember
10.Beetlejuice


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

The Fly is brilliant, not so out there that it isn't accessible, yet it's creepy, horrific and tragic. It's one of my personal favourites. Where else can you find a movie where a man puts his penis in the cabinet for keepsakes?

As for The Prestige, I've said this before but I don't drink from it's koolaid. It's a brilliant movie until it's last act, the whole clone business leaves me cold.

Don't have a top ten list. I have two lists:

1: Fantastic movies that I've watched but I doubt I'll watch them again unless by chance or to show someone them:

e.g: Shawshank, Apocalypse Now, Casablanca, Eraserhead, Rashomon, Mulholland Drive, Magnolia and so on.

2: Fantastic movies that I love and will watch them from now till death:

e.g Alien, Terminator, Spirited Away, Godfather, Exorcist, Psycho, Truman Show, Amelie, Dollars Trilogy, Dirty Harry and so on.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

top 10 list? oh dear

Heat
Alien
Terminator 2
Pan's Labyrinth
Perfect Blue
Blade Runner
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Forrest Gump
2001: A Space Odyssey
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly

off the top of my head


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

I see a movie named Yojimbo in 2 lists, and I haven't even heard of it before  I'll watch it tonight I guess, I'm curious.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes! You need to watch it.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

I am surprised no one has called me out for one of mine that does not belong with the other 9 at all.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I am surprised no one has called me out for one of mine that does not belong with the other 9 at all.



Kill Bill? I agree


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

Yojimbo is what iirc A Fistful of Dollars was based on, and it's the Kurosawa movie I plan to watch next

Ennoea, weren't you the one who disliked Apocalypse Now or am I mixing you up with someone?

And The Fly and The Thing are two movies that were a sort of running jokes among my friends and class. I watched the Fly witht my friends, everyone of them was bored while I enjoyed it immensely and then they told me how much better Fly 2 was (it wasn't, duh). Everyone in my class was laughing about the Things effects and how bad it is and when I watched it, I told them how much enjoyed it and they were laughing at me  
I prefer Fly to the Thing btw


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Kill Bill, Scanners or Dirty Work because while I sort of like all three, I'm surprised they would be one a top 10 list.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Not a Kill Bill fan myself.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

*ThePseudo's* list is almost as good as mine.  

1). The Good The Bad and The Ugly 
2). Godfather 
3). Godfather pt. II 
4). Its a Wonderful Life
5). Metropolis 
6). Goodfellas
7). 2001: A Space Odyssey
8). The Thing
9). Jurassic Park 
10). Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kill Bill, Scanners or Dirty Work because while I sort of like all three, I'm surprised they would be one a top 10 list.



Dirty Work is on there honestly because it is the movie that to this day makes me laugh the hardest.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

> Ennoea, weren't you the one who disliked Apocalypse Now or am I mixing you up with someone?



It was probably Stunna.

Ashes shoot everyone in your class. I actually made my friends watch The Thing recently because they like the remake, and the assholes just sat there complaining about it's effects in comparison to the new one. I hate the tools.



> Dirty Work is on there honestly because it is the movie that to this day makes me laugh the hardest.



It's pretty funny I guess. So the odd one is Kill Bill?


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

Yojimbo is brilliant, definitely recommend it. Lets see

Jin-Roh
Ghostbusters
Alien
Life Aquatic
Patlabor
Lost in Translation
Silence of the Lambs
Gladiator
Hellboy
Leon

i have a shit memory so it changes all the time


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Dirty Work is on there honestly because it is the movie that to this day makes me laugh the hardest.



Well tell us then, dont leave us in suspense


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It was probably Stunna.
> 
> Ashes shoot everyone in your class. I actually made my friends watch The Thing recently because they like the remake, *and the assholes just sat there complaining about it's effects in comparison to the new one. I hate the tools.*



Surely you've given them a paddlin'? Maybe you're not paddlin' hard enough?


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

lol Pat


@Rukia stop lurking, post your list already.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

Kill Bill is my favorite Tarantino and it effortless blends everything I love into a mash up of amazing that also comments on what it mashes up while at the same not requiring people know what it is mashing up to have a good time watching it.

Also it still has my favorite blurb about film written about it that just cements why I love it.



> Kill Bill is Tarantino full-fledged. This is what he does. Kill Bill is genre film fantasia, made out of the component parts of all the great directors Tarantino was ever interested in. Kill Bill is Tarantino training himself to be as good as Spielberg and Woo and Leone and De Palma and Kurosawa like an arts student, training himself to make the same motions as he copies masterpieces. Kill Bill is shouting GREAT ARTISTS STEAL from the rooftops. Kill Bill is about fetishizing everything, about making Bruce Lee and Charles Bronson thing it would be okay to masturbate to. Kill Bill is criticism, its film history retold with a trash bias, saying that the greats are the same to the unknowns by stealing from both equally. Kill Bill is about how Dario Argento helped write Once Upon A Time In The West, how Leone stole from Kurosawa, how Psycho was remade a thousand times in a thousand different genres, how John Woo loves Le Samourai and One Armed Swordsman equally. Kill Bill is about localization and adaptation, about how changing any element of anything to suit your purposes makes it your own. Kill Bill is about Marvel Comics-style mythology and samurai films operate on the basis that the audience can learn the rules without them ever being spoken out loud. Kill Bill is Tarantino burying his search for the divine under so much artifice that it would be impossible to find without a map. Kill Bill is a prism, and a cultural lodestone. Kill Bill is the greatest con job ever pulled off, style not going over substance but replacing it. It is Tarantino cohering everything that made him a director int he first place. It is a work of unparalleled love of cinema and everything that cinema can be, if a single traditional canon is replaced with a celebration of multiplicity, with an acknowledgement that the ripoffs can sometimes outdo the originals, that beauty is only not reserved for accepted geniuses. Kill Bill is Tarantino, it is all of these actors’ careers, it is Bruce Lee, it is the history of action cinema remade as the history of cinema.
> 
> It is… really fucking good, is what I’m saying.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

So it's Scanners, the acting is little off but it's a decent movie.

Also what movie makes you guys laugh the hardest? Not gonna lie, Water Boy kills me, even now.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It was probably Stunna.
> 
> Ashes shoot everyone in your class. I actually made my friends watch The Thing recently because they like the remake, and the assholes just sat there complaining about it's effects in comparison to the new one. I hate the tools.



Or maybe Rukia. I remember Adonis made a comment about how only Apocalypse Now is pretentious as the Deer Hunter and someone responded as Lobotomy Now or something like that 

It's indeed a fantastic movie btw. The opening credits with The Doors' This is the End gives me the chills everytime.



Amuro said:


> *Leon*



How could I forget that one. Favorite movie of my childhood. My memory is really bad.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna, Rukia and Tetra!

Lists from the above are the only thing that matters now!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a feeling 11-50 is usually more interesting than 1-10 for most people.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I have a feeling 11-50 is usually more interesting than 1-10 for most people.



I know that's the case for me. I actually don't like how my top 10 reads. Its funny how that works.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

@Taleran 
I still disagree. It was ambitious in the way it mashed different genres to create something brilliant. But i still think it didn't quite achieve that, don't get me wrong, me saying I.m not a fan of Kill Bill doesn't mean that I think its a terrible movie, quite the opposite. It is just that some of the inspirations were treading closely to mockery, however some were executed to perfection. The fight scenes weren't all that too, Uma Thurman is just so stiff which meant the fights weren't as fluid as they could have been.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So it's Scanners, the acting is little off but it's a decent movie.
> 
> Also what movie makes you guys laugh the hardest? Not gonna lie, Water Boy kills me, even now.



The Adam Sandler movie?!

Anyway, nothing makes me laugh. At least when I'm alone. When I'm with others and have some drinks, then there's a chance for that.
Back then Kingpin and From Dusk Till Dawn made me laugh much.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So it's Scanners, the acting is little off but it's a decent movie.
> 
> Also what movie makes you guys laugh the hardest? Not gonna lie, Water Boy kills me, even now.



Me, Myself and Irene or Jim Carrey movies in general. (If I don't count the Turkish movies like Tosun Pasa, Hababam Sinifi etc.)


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Godfather pt 1
Blade Runner
Good the Bad and the Ugly
Princess Bride (:ho)
Seven Samurai
Princess Mononoke
Taxi Driver
Goodfellas
The Apartment
Requiem for a Dream

Difficult to choose really


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

The first 20 minutes of The Other Guys always gets


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Godfather pt 1
> Blade Runner
> Good the Bad and the Ugly
> Princess Bride (:ho)
> ...



Its criminal how little the emboldened is mentioned. One of the better romances I have seen.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Im loving the activity in this thread


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Kobe said:


> what are everyones Top 10 movies?



I can't put them in order though, but here's mine:

1. The Shawshank Redemptin
2. Dirty Harry
3. Army of Darkness
4. 3:10 to Yuma(remake)
5. Memento
6. The Matrix
7. The Silence of The Lambs
8. Misery
9. Hot Fuzz
10. The Thing(John Carpenter's version)


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So it's Scanners, the acting is little off but it's a decent movie.
> 
> Also what movie makes you guys laugh the hardest? Not gonna lie, Water Boy kills me, even now.



Honestly, Anchorman still cracks me up. Probably the film that makes me laugh the hardest on repeat viewing.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Its criminal how little the emboldened is mentioned. One of the better romances I have seen.



It's also the best christmas film :ho

edit: Oh shit Hot Fuzz is really funny too


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I can't put them in order though, but here's mine:
> 
> 1. The Shawshank Redemptin
> 2. Dirty Harry
> ...



Hot Fuzz has to be the funniest comedy i have ever seen. Just quality.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

Surely, Die Hard is the best christmas film


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Close second.

It's not miserable enough.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Honorable mention to film that makes me laugh lots to Love and Death.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

Hot Fuzz is indeed brilliant and bloody hilarious. That's something I should watch with others.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

It one of those great films that I always forget all of the jokes, so it's funny every time.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

Hot Fuzz is amazing but i prefer Shaun of the Dead. Due Date was the last film that made me laugh.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Hot Fuzz has to be the funniest comedy i have ever seen. Just quality.


Surprisingly, I just liked it for its story. The humor was okay, but the story was actually really great. I was pretty stunned by the end of the film. 




αshɘs said:


> Surely, Die Hard is the best christmas film


And anybody who thinks different is obviously is a woman .

Shit, you guys reminded me that I need to watch The Fly, Usual Suspects, and the  Dollar trilogy. I'm ashamed of myself as a western fan, as well as an Eastwood fan that I have not seen the Dollar trilogy .


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Hot Fuzz is amazing but i prefer Shaun of the Dead. Due Date was the last film that made me laugh.



I prefer Hot Fuzz however Shaun of the Dead is also brilliant. I didnt laugh as much when i watched Due Date, found The Other Guys better.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

Only part i found funny was the homeless people using Will Ferrels car for dogging.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

I really liked the other guys, thought it was criminally underated. I barely know anyone who saw it.

I also liked Due Date.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> I prefer Hot Fuzz however Shaun of the Dead is also brilliant. I didnt laugh as much when i watched Due Date, found The Other Guys better.


Almost everybody hates on Due Date . I thought it was a decent comedy. The Other Guys was hilarious. 

Funniest part is how Johnson and Jackson thought they can jump into a bush from a tall ass building . Or Ferell's cocaine covered car .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll have my list up momentarily. I literally did just get into movies over the past year or two, so it will inevitably be ridiculed.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Its criminal how little the emboldened is mentioned. One of the better romances I have seen.


No one will question you on a movie they have never seen or heard of.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Almost everybody hates on Due Date . I thought it was a decent comedy. The Other Guys was hilarious.
> 
> Funniest part is how Johnson and Jackson thought they can jump into a bush from a tall ass building . Or Ferell's cocaine covered car .



It wasn't as good and its Downey Jr who i thought was the weak link. 

However The first 20 minutes of the other guys literally had me in stitches. I couldn't stop laughing. Also the peacock phrase


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

I Love You, Man is funnier then any other comedy mentioned so far. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'll have my list up momentarily. I literally did just get into movies over the past year or two, so it will inevitably be ridiculed.


 Me too bro . I mainly got into it because all of my dad's side of the family is full of film-buffs, and that's all they talk about when I go over for Thanksgiving and Christmas. 

Then it helped find even better movies. I'm an amateur film-buff now, but give me 6 more years and I'll be a pro .


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'd love any film Jason Segel is in

Apart from Bad Teacher


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I Love You, Man is funnier then any other comedy mentioned so far. That's all I'm saying.



I haven't seen that. 

I haven't seen many comedies for that matter. I haven't even seen Ghostbusters either . I should fix that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

I Love You Man isn't funny.  Jason Segel isn't funny.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Say whaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> bad taste.



With time I'll forgive you.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

Even though he is in a horrible, oh so horrible tv show i did like him in I Love You, Man.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't like Hot Fuzz one bit, maybe becuase I watched it on road with dub  it was boring.

hmm I realized that I didn't put any animation movie in my list, I guess I'd rather put them in different one.

1. Grave of the Fireflies (This would actually make it to Top 5 in overall)
2. Toy Story
3. Lion King
4. Spirited Away
5. Akira
6. Princess Mononoke
7. 5 Centimeters Per Second
8. My Neighbour Totoro
9. Finding Nemo
10.The Girl Who Leapt Through Time


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Stunna's list should be interesting




*Spoiler*: _My tentative, no particular order, spontaneous list_ 



1) Rocky

2) Boyz n the Hood

3) Back to the Future

4) Ben-Hur

5) Amadeus

6) Terminator 2: Judgment Day

7) The Breakfast Club

8) Finding Neverland

9) Batman Returns

10) Kiki's Delivery Serivec


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

This is *AMAZING*




So many amazing ones


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

> I didn't like Hot Fuzz one bit, maybe becuase I watched it on road with dub



Dub? Wtf is this you say.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Dub? Wtf is this you say.



yeah, Turkish. Whole thing was shit.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _My tentative, no particular order, spontaneous list_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad at all.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)

Kobe said:


> yeah, Turkish. Whole thing was shit.



Well that'd be enough to put anyone off


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

Dear god this would have been amazing. Sonny Chiba as Davos is inspired casting.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

You can't read? It doesn't say Chiba is Davros.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _My tentative, no particular order, spontaneous list_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad mate  Not bad at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmmm, my top 10 list

1) Jaws
2) The Thing
3) Once Upon a Time in the West
4) The Curse of Frankenstein
5) Fearless
6) Drunken Master 2
7) The Vanishing (not the remake)
8) The Blair Witch Project
9) Meet the Spartans
10) Enter the Dragon. 

Its a list that constantly changes though


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You can't read? It doesn't say Chiba is Davros.



Of course it doesn't, why would it say Chiba was a Doctor Who villain?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

I see MH is trolling us. Your 9 is DBE silly


----------



## Akatora (Nov 25, 2011)

Biutiful i believe it was named, gave it 45-60 min and it still didn't catch my interest :/

it was just to typical everyday life of a family in ruin. (sure was interesting he could talk with the dead but way to little focus on that)


Not sure what to give it since it's really not my type of movie. if i should place my entertainment value on a 1-10 i'd probably place it around 3/10 :/

and this movie was nominated to 2 oscars...


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 25, 2011)

Ben-Hur is a great film. First Hollywood epic I saw. 

Charles Heston + Christianity= 

I think the 50's were  definitely the  peak for quality Christian Films.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Being John Malkovich: A

Weird, bizarre, brilliant, inventive and just plain crazy. Really enjoyed this, it was really quite funny, especially with the stuff pertaining to John Malkovich. It's abit of an Alice in Wonderland esque tale but a more adult version, here Malkovich is the Wonderland and it's a place where you will find your dreams and the answers to your questions. It's actually quite poignant as well, but not sure if it was meant to be as such.

The film was fantastic and it's climax just so well done. If you are John Malkovich however then it's pretty much a horror movie


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2011)

Contagion - It was ok, kinda good but I didn't feel like I was watching a movie? I'm sitting here confused really.  There's absolutely no character development for me and I was always in the dark, like the public in the film I guess. *6/10* for me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Being John Malkovich: A
> 
> Weird, bizarre, brilliant, inventive and just plain crazy. Really enjoyed this, it was really quite funny, especially with the stuff pertaining to John Malkovich. It's abit of an Alice in Wonderland esque tale but a more adult version, here Malkovich is the Wonderland and it's a place where you will find your dreams and the answers to your questions. It's actually quite poignant as well, but not sure if it was meant to be as such.
> 
> The film was fantastic and it's climax just so well done. If you are John Malkovich however then it's pretty much a horror movie


Coraline yesterday.  John Malkovich today.  What's up, Ennoea?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2011)

awww I missed all the list talk womp womp


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2011)

Who cares post it anyway. DO IT!


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah Para, im interested in your list.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

do eeeeeet.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Green Lantern is probably #1.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Green Lantern is probably #1.



You are so cheeky


----------



## Jena (Nov 25, 2011)

*National Treasure 2*
2/10
Fuck this is stupid. Honestly I'm just killing time until 8:00. Olive the Other Reindeer is on then.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

The first National Treasure was also shockingly bad. Then again its Nic Cage, wtf do you expect.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> *National Treasure 2*
> 2/10
> Fuck this is stupid. Honestly I'm just killing time until 8:00. Olive the Other Reindeer is on then.


Good.  I get to use this again.  And why am I posting it?  Because its so fucking true!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfvYbNa8aMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

The Bucket List - 8/10 

I enjoyed it more than i thought i was going to. But then again Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholson were involved that alone ensured the movie wouldn't suck.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2011)

ok well here it is, probably not in order

Godfather Part II
Taxi Driver
Five Easy Pieces
Lost in Translation
Ikiru
Dr Strangelove
Cidade de Deus
The Seventh Seal
Unforgiven
*There Will Be Blood

this last slot can be filled at any point by any movie it flips a lot, Pulp Fiction could also be in that slot so yeah

Favorite animated movie: Kara no Kyoukai V: Spiral Paradox


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2011)

I already right away noticed no Blade Runner, that would be no.11 at the very least

also Taxi Driver is definitely at least no.2

I also tried not to repeat directors ( I don't believe I did) since that can be horribly boring


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Favorite animated movie: Kara no Kyoukai V: Spiral Paradox



That's an interesting choice, i've only seen the first 3 and they very good. Ufotable's work in this and Fate/Zero is gorgeous.


----------



## Jena (Nov 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> The first National Treasure was also shockingly bad. Then again its Nic Cage, wtf do you expect.


This movie is an hour and a half of him vomiting up random tidbits about history to try and sound smart while his dodgey little button eyes dance around.



Rukia said:


> Good.  I get to use this again.  And why am I posting it?  Because its so fucking true!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfvYbNa8aMY[/YOUTUBE]



 This will never stop being funny.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Your list is much more assorted than i first thought.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

Dr Strangelove.  Nice choice.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Triangle 2/10 

Why did i even bother? Why did I?


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

Yojimbo - 10.0

lol it was more entertaining than I thought  I didn't expect the fight scenes to be special, the plot and characters were good enough for me to enjoy it. Mifune was epic. Out of 3 Kurosawa  movies I've watched so far, the others being Ran and Shichinin no Samurai, I'd place this one 2nd to Ran.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

I cant believe you hadnt watched it. And you call yourself a Mifune fan


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

how can I call myself a Mifune fan when that was only his 2nd movie that I had watched? 


he's good, but the movies he had taken part are just too unfamiliar. I'm just starting to explore old movies.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

If I remember correctly you wore Mifune sets before, or is it someone else/


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

yes, you go by your distorted memories instead of those things I wrote above, very clever 


I'm thinking of watching Rashomon next.


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2011)

Havent watched Rashomon  However i will recommend Shinsengumi and Sanjuro, the latter being the sequel to Yojimbo.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 25, 2011)

I also have Samurai series, Mifune as Miyomoto Musashi. But I ain't watching them yet. Vagabond needs to end first.


----------



## Jena (Nov 25, 2011)

*Olive, the other Reindeer*- 10/10
I haven't seen this movie in at least five years. And, damn, I liked it. It was pretty funny too. I was surprised. There were some really funny jokes. Like when Olive's trapped in the back of the mail truck and then she finds a box labeled "deus ex machina" with a file in it.  Or how the penguin got kicked out the zoo for sneaking in porno mags. 

I have a copy of this somewhere. I'm going to have to dig it out and upgrade it to the shelf.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2011)

Amuro said:


> That's an interesting choice, i've only seen the first 3 and they very good. Ufotable's work in this and Fate/Zero is gorgeous.



I think the first 3 are terrible compared to movies 4, 5, and 7

so hopefully that encourages you to watch the rest.  Except 6 that movie sucks balls


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2011)

Kobe you should watch Seven Samurai, it's the most famous of the Kurosawa/Mifune films and arguably the best ( I think it is but I can see cases made for Yojimbo and Rashomon)


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

> Coraline yesterday. John Malkovich today. What's up, Ennoea?



I had to conform with what all the cool kids were watching.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

S'why I watched Eternal Sunshine and Attack the Block. Mention it enough and I watch it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2011)

watch some foreign films already Stunna

I was thinking of putting up #11-25 of favorites films at some point since I usually think the latter part of the list is where individual tastes really shine.

Maybe

man the only thing harder than putting up favorite movies lists for me is favorite albums


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

So I come home and turn on the TV to find Departures is on. I am very excited to be watching it when my dad comes in, snatches the remote and puts on John Tucker must die. Yes that's right. Even my sister rolled her eyes at his choice of film. If only I could bury me family in the woods and get away with it, unfortunately I'd crack under pressure



> man the only thing harder than putting up favorite movies lists for me is favorite albums



I think that's where individual tastes come in to play alot.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Kill Bill is my favorite Tarantino and it effortless blends everything I love into a mash up of amazing that also comments on what it mashes up while at the same not requiring people know what it is mashing up to have a good time watching it.
> 
> Also it still has my favorite blurb about film written about it that just cements why I love it.



LOL... I remember when I first started posting here and I was shredding Nolan's limited talents, people were telling me how you were gonna come in here and be some sort of challenge for me, but I ultimately ended up disappointed. Now, as I sit here and see you as some full fledged Tarantino fanboy, I can say for certain that I will never take anything you have to say seriously, ever. Tarantino is an absolute joke; an even bigger fraud than Nolan. You see, at least Nolan has admitted in interviews that he caves to studio pressure, he gets a bit of a pass for putting it out there-- but with Tarantino, I can't even begin to tell you how many Asian film makers and films he's ripped off and never gave credit to you. You sit there and defend 'Kill Bill' like its some sort of Holy grail, but it makes me wonder if you've ever heard of 'Lady Snowblood'-- or better yet, have you ever heard of 'City on Fire'? So much for that renowned, influential status of something as amateur as 'Reservoir Dogs', which was a huge slap in the face to the ambitious Ringo Lam. It really makes me wonder where Tarantino's popularity and acclaim would be had it not been for directors like the aforementioned Ringo Lam, the master of nonlinear film making of Alejandro Jodorowsky, Toshiya Fujita, Prachya Pinkaew, etc. 

Tarantino is wank as fuck. *que the inevitable negative rep since I just insulted the high school demographic's God.*


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

"High school demographic's god"?

I bet only a handful of people at my school would know who Tarantino is, and then only half or less would be able to name three or more of his works.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> top 10 list? oh dear
> 
> Heat
> Alien
> ...



You have the best list I've seen so far, but I don't care for 'Eternal Sunshine' or 'Forrest Gump' myself-- and while I do like 'The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly', it's not a film I'd put on any top lists (_that mainly boils down to preference for me, though_). There's no way I'd dispute the influence that film has had on Westerns. But yeah, overall, not too shabby of a list.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Hasn't Tarrantino admitted to Kill Bill being inspired by Lady Snowblood? I remember reading it when the film was released. And it's well known that Reservoir Dogs is pretty much a remake of City on Fire. Though I guess Tarantino does sort of take the credit there.

What about your list Tetra?


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hasn't Tarrantino admitted to Kill Bill being inspired by Lady Snowblood? I remember reading it when the film was released. And it's well known that Reservoir Dogs is pretty much a remake of City on Fire. Though I guess Tarantino does sort of take the credit there.
> 
> What about your list Tetra?



What about all those other directors, though? All he's done throughout his career is mimic superior directors. When has he actually made something that relates entirely to himself? Look, I'm all for homages-- I even support them if a specific set a director films was previously influenced by someone they've looked up to as an entertainer-- but to basically formulate your _entire_ film around previous styles that were done better years ago is a bit sad. What makes it even worse is that he's made a killing off of this; he's laughing his way to the bank while all those others names remain a bit obscure and dormant. And this isn't sour grapes, this a truth that needs to be brought forth to the general masses. It cracks me up how there's so many big name Hollywood directors out there who have such big followings, but those followings fail to recognize that their idols just continuously rip-off other cultures instead of trying to conjure up something that is their own. Anyway, I don't have a _definitive_ top ten lists, but here are ten films that have had a big impact on me as a movie lover over the years:

1.) 'RoboCop.'
2.) 'Blade Runner.'
3.) 'Ghost in the Shell.'
4.) 'Alien.'
5.) John Carpenter's 'Halloween.'
6.) 'Akira.'
7.) 'An American Werewolf in London.'
8.) 'Aliens.'
9.) 'End of Evangelion.'
10.) 'Citizen Kane.'


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> What about all those other directors, though? All he's done throughout his career is mimic superior directors. When has he actually made something that relates entirely to himself? Look, I'm all for homages-- I even support them if a specific set a director films was previously influenced by someone they've looked up to as an entertainer-- but to basically formulate your _entire_ film around previous styles that were done better years ago is a bit sad. What makes it even worse is that he's made a killing off of this; he's laughing his way to the bank while all those others names remain a bit obscure and dormant. And this isn't sour grapes, this a truth that needs to be brought forth to the general masses. It cracks me up how there's so many big name Hollywood directors out there who have such big followings, but those followings fail to recognize that their idols just continuously rip-off other cultures instead of trying to conjure up something that is their own.



Its common knowledge that Tarantino is a homage director and Tarantino is the first to list the films that he is paying homage to, so this idea of him being a fraud and people failing to recognize his sinister plot and laughing to the bank just isn't true. 

What's more is that his dialogue writing is pretty much his own novelty so this idea that all he does is mimic's superior directors also is not true. 

Furthermore, many of his fans get around to watching the films he is paying homage to _because_ of him bringing the genre to the forefront with his work, so the "superior" stuff remaining obscure is also false. 

I will give you credit that this is better then your Nolan rants.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn. I always miss the good convos in this place. Well, hopefully im not too late to participate. Better late than never. 

My 10 isnt in any particular order, and I tried to pick movies that are not only pretty damn good, but I also enjoy them. So it is a mix of 'goodness' + 'favorites'.

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Usual Suspects
Casino 
Carlito's Way
Toy Story Series
Dark City
A Goofy Movie
Taxi Driver
V for Vendetta
Goodfellas

I know its a pretty weak list, but my ultra-bias towards A Goofy Movie overrides all common sense. I really wanted to put Braveheart on the list, but even though it was really really good, I cant honestly that I would willingly sit through all of it ever again. Goodfellas is a bit of a question mark, I need to watch it again to be sure of its position. Also, Pulp Fiction needs a spot...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

> It cracks me up how there's so many big name Hollywood directors out there who have such big followings, but those followings fail to recognize that their idols just continuously rip-off other cultures instead of trying to conjure up something that is their own.



Blame the American Press, they tend to ignore the fact that alot of the work is inspired by work from Europe or Asia, or just dismiss it which pisses me off.



> 9.) 'End of Evangelion.'



Favourite of mine too, how I hate Rebuild because EoE was definitive and a perfect end to the series.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Its common knowledge that Tarantino is a homage director and Tarantino is the first to list the films that he is paying homage to, so this idea of him being a fraud and people failing to recognize his sinister plot and laughing to the bank just isn't true.



Oh kid, you're about to get hit with a whirlwind of facts: 1.) Tarantino originally never gave credit to Lam or 'City on Fire', which he _DID_ rip-off for the source material for 'Reservoir Dogs'; has casually left out the contributions of Ringo Lam. As a matter of fact, when the "homage" was exposed by Mike White's "Who Do You Think You're Fooling," MTV quoted Tarantino as saying, _"He's dying to see the Hong Kong original"._ And then there's this years later from Tarantino himself: _"I loved CITY ON FIRE, I got the poster framed in my house, so it's a great movie."_ - Quentin Tarantino, Film Threat, Issue 18, pg. 23.

_"I've got the poster right here. That's Danny Lee. Ringo Lam is like my second, after Jackie Chan, third favorite of all the Hong Kong directors."_ - Quentin Tarantino,The Village Voice 10/25/94 No. 43, pg. 31.

Remember when some of you were proclaiming I was some wannabe hipster film snob? Yeah, that's basically all Quentin Tarantino is. I may not be as famous as this Frankenstein looking piece of shit, but I'm certainly realer.



> What's more is that his dialogue writing is pretty much his own novelty so this idea that all he does is mimic's superior directors also is not true.



You mean that oh so witty dialogue he basically articulated around Martin Scorsese's 'American Boy'? Would you like a taste? Oh, here you go:

_*'American Boy'*, 1976

STEVEN PRINCE: I managed to get a lot of medical supplies... we had adrenaline shots... to bring you through when you OD. And this girl once OD'd on us. She was out (snaps finger).

I had a medical dictionary. You know how you give a (sic) adrenaline shot? The adrenaline needle is about that big (motions with hands) and you gotta get through the heart. And you have to put it in a stabbing motion (makes stabbing motion) and then plunge down.

I got the medical dictionary out, looked it up. Got a Magic Marker..made a Magic Marker where her heart was (laughs), measured down two or three ribs and I went...HUH! (makes sharp stabbing motion) and then (makes plunging motion with thumb) and then she came back like THAT! (snaps fingers) She just came right back like THAT! (snaps fingers again)."_ 

And here's the comparison to the fraudulently praised 'Pulp Fiction' rhetoric:

_*'Pulp Fiction'*, 1994

LANCE: I'm gonna get my little black medical book.

VINCENT VEGA: What I need is a big fat Magic Marker.

LANCE: You gotta bring the needle down in a stabbing motion. (makes stabbing motion) Once you do that, you press down on the plunger. (makes plunging motion with thumb)

VINCENT VEGA: What then?

LANCE: She's supposed to come out of it like THAT! (snaps fingers)._

Yeah, Tarantino is REEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAL original, holmes. 



> Furthermore, many of his fans get around to watching the films he is paying homage to _because_ of him bring the genre to the forefront with his work, so the "superior" stuff remaining obscure is also false.



I'll bet dollars to doughnuts none of you even knew what the fuck 'City on Fire' or 'Lady Snowblood' was until I name dropped them in this thread. Hey, have any of you ever watched 'Full Contact'?  I'm a student to the game-- you're talking to a legitimate, completely dedicated film lover right now. One of my biggest faults is probably caring about the film industry too damn much, because sometimes, it causes me to be a bit flamboyant and dickish, as I'm exemplifying right now-- but hey, at least I'm right.



> I will give you credit that this is better then your Nolan rants.



Nolan is still shit. Maybe one day I won't hate him as much when he finally comes out and gives Satoshi Kon the credit he deserved for influencing 'Inception.'


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't read most of that, but you guys can be pretty condescending for trying to get a point across.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Blame the American Press, they tend to ignore the fact that alot of the work is inspired by work from Europe or Asia, or just dismiss it which pisses me off.



Which is why Nolan gets a big "FUCK YOU" from me. Satoshi Kon deserved better. 



> Favourite of mine too, how I hate Rebuild because EoE was definitive and a perfect end to the series.



I'd be lying if I said I didn't like the Rebuild films, especially 2.22. Should they have rebooted it? I don't know, probably not. I love 'End of Evangelion' to death, but I gotta tell you, it's nice seeing Hiroyuki Imaishi getting to key-animate some 'Evangelion' material again, especially on a larger budget. The last third of 'Evangelion 2.22' features some of my favorite work from him so far.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I didn't read most of that, but you guys can be pretty condescending for trying to get a point across.



Its tetra. But I can see where he's coming from.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

> none of you even knew what the fuck 'City on Fire' or 'Lady Snowblood' was until I name dropped them in this thread



Not really. And you're asking a few HK film lovers if they've watched Full Contact, so yeah.



> MTV quoted Tarantino as saying, "He's dying to see the Hong Kong original".



If he really said this then he's a bit of a joke.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Another TL;DR battle . At least it's not about about Star Wars this time, I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

MH will love his rant, he thinks Tarrantino is a hack who's only use is to remind us to watch the movies that he tries to emulate.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2011)

And here I was trying to be nice. 



TetraVaal said:


> -fraud snip-



I could post the CONSTANT interviews of him referring to the source material of Jackie Brown, Kill Bill, Inglorious Basterds and Death Proof but, y'know, I guess one example littered with your own _unbiased_ commentary trumps all that.  



> -dialogue snip-



Again, one example does not account for all of the films he did dialogue for... all of which are known for great dialogue apart from maybe Death Proof. 

I could find almost any recent director, single out a particular moment when he was ahem "heavily inspired" by another director and do the same thing you're doing here. Its not very impressive.



> -"I'm important" snip-



*yawn*

This has nothing to do with my post. Try to focus here.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

What is with the TLR?? Is it really too much for all of you to take in, or do you just want to continue being oblivious to Tarantino's fake persona? And you want to know what's funny about this? I'm actually being objective here, and would you like to know why? I remember how fucking stoked I was to see Tarantino cast two of my favorite actors in Robert DeNiro and Robert Forster, but they played down to their talent considering the supporting cast around them. I had never been so disappointed in watching two guys who had entertained me in the past become so diluted and watered down. Then, what happens after that? I decide to give Tarantino one more shot with Chiaki Kuriyama, who he ends up stereotyping with the Asian schoolgirl outfit and reducing her role to some childish, wannabe-malevolent mercenary type character. My guess is, he probably just developed a fetish for "the hot Japanese girl from 'Battle Royale' and went from there...

seriously, Tarantino sucks.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> MH will love his rant, he thinks Tarrantino is a hack who's only use is to remind us to watch the movies that he tries to emulate.


I only like 2 films from Tarantino. I think those two were Pulp Fiction, and Kill Bill Volume 1.

Although I really wanna see Django Unchained. I love me some Westerns . Has to be my favorite movie genre.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> And here I was trying to be nice.
> 
> I could post the CONSTANT interviews of him referring to the source material of Jackie Brown, Kill Bill, Inglorious Basterds and Death Proof but, y'know, I guess one example littered with your own _unbiased_ commentary trumps all that.
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah, this is basically you saying you're too narrow-minded to accept the facts. Go figure. Tarantino fans will make up anything to defend this talentless fuck.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 25, 2011)

I forgot DeNiro was even in Jackie Brown, had to google that shit


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I forgot DeNiro was even in Jackie Brown, had to google that shit


I knew I was forgetting one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Jackie Brown is a strong contender in the most boring film of all time battle.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Jackie Brown is a strong contender in the most boring film of all time battle.



Just thinking about makes me want to punch babies. Seriously, is there anything worse than the continuous take of Jackie leaving the dressing room to go find Ray while that annoying tapping background music plays?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh Jackie Brown, how I hate your faux cool crap. Can't say I have strong feelings towards or against Tarantino.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah yeah, this is basically you saying you're too narrow-minded to accept the facts. Go figure. Tarantino fans will make up anything to defend this talentless fuck.



You post two examples for your argument and I carefully explain how that can't account for a near 20 years of cinematic success filled with evidence against what you're claiming and suddenly I'm too narrow-minded?

Concession accepted I guess?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can't say I have strong feelings towards or against Tarantino.


I think he has some genuine talent as a writer.  True Romance is the proof I will offer up.

But he is a terrible director.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> You post two examplse for your argument and I carefully explain how that can't account for a near 20 years of cinematic success filled with evidence against what you're claiming and suddenly I'm too narrow-minded?
> 
> Concession accepted I guess?



'Reservoir Dogs' lifted from 'City on Fire.'

'Kill Bill' lifted from 'Lady Snowblood.'

'Pulp Fiction' lifted from 'American Boy'-- The film that examines the life of Steven Prince.

Oh, and then there's this: 

_"It's too soon to tell about "Jackie Brown." But he's already changed the name of the thing from Elmore Leonard's original title, "Rum Punch." He also changed the location from Florida to Los Angeles and the name of the character played by Pam Grier (Jackie Burke); no doubt paying "homage" to television's "Foxy Brown." He also pays "homage" to the 70's blaxploitation film, "Coffy" starring - you guessed it - Pam Grier."_

Just another "homage" right?  But what happened when Tarantino actually tried to write something directly from his own mind? Oh, that's right, 'From Dusk Til' Dawn.' 

That's 20 years of fraudulent cinematic success-- now go back to making more bubble-eyed excuses for this guy, as Tarantino fans are so prone to do.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2011)

I kinda like Jackie Brown. Solid B, maybe B+. Has some slow parts but it works.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Typhoon.  You clearly follow some comics.  So I will ask for your opinion.  Do you think Batman will get laid in Justice League International?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Tetra have a go at Aronofsky too

You know what I'm miffed about. Bullet Time. Matrix got infamy for copying Dark City, Blade, heck even City on Fire had bullet dodging, not forgetting John woo movies


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Reservoir Dogs' lifted from 'City on Fire.'
> 
> 'Kill Bill' lifted from 'Lady Snowblood.'
> 
> 'Pulp Fiction' lifted from 'American Boy'-- The film that examines the life of Steven Prince.



You repeating he lifted stuff from things does not = an argument.



> Oh, and then there's this:
> 
> _"It's too soon to tell about "Jackie Brown." But he's already changed the name of the thing from Elmore Leonard's original title, "Rum Punch." He also changed the location from Florida to Los Angeles and the name of the character played by Pam Grier (Jackie Burke); no doubt paying "homage" to television's "Foxy Brown." He also pays "homage" to the 70's blaxploitation film, "Coffy" starring - you guessed it - Pam Grier."_
> 
> Just another "homage" right?  But what happened when Tarantino actually tried to write something directly from his own mind? Oh, that's right, 'From Dusk Til' Dawn.'



Where are you citing this quote from? 

And more importantly, why are you citing it? How does any of what's said here prove that Tarantino isn't actually paying homage to blaxploitation? He changed the location and name.... so? What are you driving at?



> That's 20 years of fraudulent cinematic success-- now go back to making more bubble-eyed excuses for this guy, as Tarantino fans are so prone to do.



Not that much of a Tarantino fan. 

Do try to stay focused. Your attempts at wit aren't going to mask the fact that you're just babbling.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

If we're having a go at Tarantino he also lifted the title of Inglorious Bastards from a War exploitation film. I'm angry because I bought that instead of the Tarantino version, even though it was alot of fun.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hey Tetra have a go at Aronofsky too



Aronofsky only pisses me off that he acts like 'Black Swan' isn't just a rehash of 'Perfect Blue.' I mean, he owns the rights to 'Perfect Blue' and has show admiration for Kon in the past, but you'd think he would have told Portman's stupid ass to give him a shout out at the Oscars, seeing as she wouldn't have had that role had it not been for Satoshi Kon.



Furious George said:


> You repeating he lifted stuff from things does not = an argument.



It's a fact. All of these quotes I've used are from various articles and journalists from past years. I don't need an argument, I'm just right. 



> Where are you citing this quote from?



Feel free to do some Google searching if you doubt me, kid. 



> And more importantly, why are you citing it? How does any of what's said here prove that Tarantino isn't actually paying homage to blaxploitation? He changed the location and name.... so? What are you driving at?



It's plain as day what I'm getting at-- everything is conveniently a "homage" to Tarantino. Well, aside from the fact he claimed to have never seen 'City on Fire' and doesn't give credit to Scorsese for that bit in 'Pulp Fiction.' The guy is a talentless fraud who has made his name off other directors... fortunately, I'm not alone in thinking this.



> Not that much of a Tarantino fan.



Could have fooled me. 



> Do try to stay focused. Your attempts at wit aren't going to mask the fact that you're just babbling.



Facts tend to sound like "babbling" when you blindly defend someone.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Typhoon.  You clearly follow some comics.  So I will ask for your opinion.  Do you think Batman will get laid in Justice League International?



Man. I don't even know.
I read JL and Dark, but not JLI


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Man. I don't even know.
> I read JL and Dark, but not JLI


lol.  I'm the same.  I asked because I want to know what is going on without reading it.  I can't follow everything.

JL and Dark are only okay right now.  I hope they both improve.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> It's a fact. All of these quotes I've used are from various articles and journalists from past years. I don't need an argument, I'm just right.



Articles= fact and journalists (especially in regards to film) are never wrong?



> It's plain as day what I'm getting at-- everything is conveniently a "homage" to Tarantino. Well, aside from the fact he claimed to have never seen 'City on Fire' and doesn't give credit to Scorsese for that bit in 'Pulp Fiction.'



So then what you're driving at is angry name-calling based on semantics? Glad that's clear. Saves me a lot of time.



> The guy is a talentless fraud who has made his name off other directors... fortunately, I'm not alone in thinking this.



Pointless statement unless you are trying to tell me name-calling= fact when other people agree with it.



> Facts tend to sound like "babbling" when you blindly defend someone.



 

Feel free to piss off now.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

oh man I can't wait till Tetra goes after Kurosawa and Kubrick next

those are the ones I wanna see


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> oh man I can't wait till Tetra goes after Kurosawa and Kubrick next
> 
> those are the ones I wanna see



Kubrick doesn't stand a chance. I mean, Tetra _has_ heard of Lady Snowblood.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

> Portman's stupid ass to give him a shout out at the Oscars, seeing as she wouldn't have had that role had it not been for Satoshi Kon.



Lol I'd never see Portman doing that. Has she even watched Perfect Blue?

How can anyone go after Kubrick and Kurosawa? Spielberg I'd love to see.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Kubrick doesn't stand a chance. I mean, Tetra _has_ heard of Lady Snowblood.



If ever there was a sign of an inferiority complex.  Just remember, the proof is in the pudding that you eat. I really don't have anything else to say to you; you're easily one of the most unbearable posters on here, quite possibly the worst next to Grape Krush of whatever their name is. And it's not because you're some articulate, high-minded individual (_which you're clearly not_)-- it's because you're the worst of the worst; the typical Tarantino defense mechanism I see from you dime-a-dozen clowns. Ah well, anyone on here with even the smallest iota of intelligence will realize this.

With that being said, have yourself a nice night.



> How can anyone go after Kubrick and Kurosawa? Spielberg I'd love to see.



The whole "Kubrick and Kurosawa" comment from those two phonies stems from their inability to grasp something that's well thought out. Basically, it's their way of assuming that I dislike any renowned director or something to that extent. It's 3rd grade level thinking that strongly demonstrates an inability to understand even simple concepts of factual proof, but whatever. Anyway, Spielberg hasn't done nothing for me over the recent years, but 'Duel' and 'Jaws' are top notch flicks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol I'd never see Portman doing that. Has she even watched Perfect Blue?


Portman is not an accomplice.  There is a 0% chance that she has seen or heard of Perfect Blue.  Aronofsky probably lied to her and told her he thought of the entire film himself.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

I will give Tetra big ups for the EoE slot, I think it's a great finale

though I do like the REbuild films, but I do think that's because I've watched them stoned and holy shit they're bonkers


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> holy shit they're bonkers



Not to sound like a broken record, but Imaishi's key-animation in the last act of 'Evangelion 2.22' is just a thing of beauty. He's easily one of my favorite animators in the biz right now. I'd love to see what he could do with a budget similar to the funds that Oshii gets for his animated flicks. I truly believe that Imaishi is the future of anime, a very bright one at that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I like Black Swan, but it definitely irks me that Aronofsky is denying the obvious borrowing that too place.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like Black Swan, but it definitely irks me that Aronofsky is denying the obvious borrowing that too place.



Yeah, and it's really strange 'cause he has given Kon props back during the 'Requiem For A Dream' days.

Fun fact: did you know the bathtub scene where Marian screams in the water was borrowed from the same scene in 'Perfect Blue'?

But the thing with 'Black Swan' is, one scene that seems like it was directly lifted from 'Perfect Blue' is the bus scene-- it's practically 100% identical to the scene in 'Perfect Blue.'


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> How can anyone go after Kubrick and Kurosawa? Spielberg I'd love to see.


I'd like to see someone go after those guys.  95% of the directors working today are imitators.  It would be interesting to see someone try to spin that.



TetraVaal said:


> But the thing with 'Black Swan' is, one scene that seems like it was directly lifted from 'Perfect Blue' is the bus scene-- it's practically 100% identical to the scene in 'Perfect Blue.'


Absolutely.

Was it a bus or a train?  I can't remember.  But it was identical.  And I don't even think it fit very well in Black Swan.  It sort of seems like a random scene.  Puzzling.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Not to sound like a broken record, but Imaishi's key-animation in the last act of 'Evangelion 2.22' is just a thing of beauty. He's easily one of my favorite animators in the biz right now. I'd love to see what he could do with a budget similar to the funds that Oshii gets for his animated flicks. I truly believe that Imaishi is the future of anime, a very bright one at that.



I think he's a better animator than he is a director, I wasn't a fan of Panty and Stocking


----------



## Jena (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Was it a bus or a train?  I can't remember.  But it was identical.  And I don't even think it fit very well in Black Swan.  It sort of seems like a random scene.  Puzzling.



I think it was a subway in both cases.

There's also the part where the pictures in her mom's room talk at Nina, which is almost exactly like a scene in _Perfect Blue_.

I still like _Black Swan_, but it does bear some striking similarities to _Perfect Blue_...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

There was one really outstanding episode of Panty and Stocking.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZz7G71gsPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think he's a better animator than he is a director, I wasn't a fan of Panty and Stocking



Man, I loved 'Panty & Stocking'-- very over the top, but I love that style of humor.

I think he's a formidable director... I especially loved 'Gurren Lagann' (_not a fan?_) and 'Dead Leaves' showed remarkable craftsmanship for an animation with a relatively low budget. But yeah, his bread and butter is definitely as an animator-- he's even come to master the 3D/CG animation technique, the guy is gonna go very far.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

I really liked Gurren Lagann a lot, the animation was gorgeous and the whole thing was just top notch.

I think that series gets a lot of unwarranted hate honestly.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I really liked Gurren Lagann a lot, the animation was gorgeous and the whole thing was just top notch.
> 
> I think that series gets a lot of unwarranted hate honestly.



'Gurren Lagann' got hate? I was unaware of that.  I mean, I knew it was a bit unorthodox and silly to some, particularly the mech designs, but I loved em'. In fact, I think the title mech and the Enki are two of the most unique and coolest looking mechs to come out of a Japanese animation in quite some time. Ah well, different strokes for different folks, but I love that series. I wish Bandai would quit fucking around and put together a nice bluray release for it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Gurren Lagann' got hate? I was unaware of that.  I mean, I knew it was a bit unorthodox and silly to some, particularly the mech designs, but I loved em'. In fact, I think the title mech and the Enki are two of the most unique and coolest looking mechs to come out of a Japanese animation in quite some time. Ah well, different strokes for different folks, but I love that series. I wish Bandai would quit fucking around and put together a nice bluray release for it.



Like Rukia said it got some hate on this site (and a few others) but I enjoyed it throughout and thought it was a blast.  it's one of the few modern animes that I've seen all the way through week by week and actually bothered to keep up with.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I still managed to have fun with it though.  I think if someone searched the Gurren Lagann thread they would find that I wrote a lot of really funny posts about the series.  I was in rare form.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

I stayed out of that thread it spiraled out of control


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm glad Ennoea made a good choice and watched Being John Malkovich.  Nice to see other people appreciate that brilliant film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah, see, as much as I enjoy anime, I really don't engage in those topics much when I'm on forums... which is ironic since this board is centered around an anime. Although, I did get in heated discussions on another board pertaining to 'Gundam Unicorn' and how I thought it was the greatest thing ever when pertaining to 'Gundam.'  But back to 'Gurren Lagann', the most straightforward answer I can give as to why I loved it is Imaishi's animation style, the art design of the entire series, as well as the animation. I loved how the series practically made fun of all the stereotypes you usually see other mecha anime laced up with. I don't know, I just felt that it was a labor of love for all the people involved in it, which I really admire. And as Parallax pointed out, the show featured some stellar animation, especially for a tv series, which generally recycles stock footage throughout. Like I said, and I hate to sound like a broken record, but I think Imaishi is such a terrific animator, that he knows how to maximize any budget he's given to its full extent. I really can't wait to see what his new animation studio has to offer in the future. Anyway, I'm gonna get back to enjoying some 'Fooly Cooly', you guys have a nice night. 8)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 26, 2011)

Re-watched the original Total Recall.

7/10. Nice trip down memory lane. Good fun, but not as good as I remembered. I think the remake will be superior.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmmm, few things that interested me

1) Yeah I was trolling, probably would put Rashomon there.

2) When did I ever slam Tarantino? While I have said something similar, it wasnt really as a negative. 

3) While we're on Tarantino.....I think he's great when it comes to homaging, even if its REALLY heavy handed. "Kill Bill" is an oddity because while clearly inspired by Lady Snowblood (a good, but flawed samurai film), isn't really like that film or any samurai film (and it has a lot of homages to the genre). The film seems to be just a wacked out blood bath actioner with a lot of attitude.

Ironically, I felt Kill Bill 2 was weaker because it didn't do it enough. It works okay as a homage to kung fu films, but it falls flat as a spaghetti western....and for some reason, I didn't care for Uma's action.

For me, Tarantino is cool because he can call back genres that you don't see much of anymore. I mean, "Inglorious Basterds" has a lot of spaghetti western-esque moments, and as a fan of those types of movies (which aren't bad much anymore), I am happy.

But Tarantino is the type of writer/director who needs to spend a lot of time on planning his movies. When you rush them, you get "Death Proof", which is everything Tarantino gone wrong. 

4) "Black Swan" is annoyingly overrated because "Perfect Blue" is the better movie. Aronofski seems to know "Perfect Blue" worked, but he isn't sure why and "Black Swan" kept mucking itself up. I could never really buy why all of this was driving her crazy. In "Perfect Blue", I could. I felt bad for the girl in "Perfect Blue" while I felt Portman just needed to be smacked.

5) Um, I saw "Buried". B+/A-. It really comes down to whether or not being trapped with Ryan Reynolds in a coffin for 90 minutes is for you. Probably my next review.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Kobe you should watch Seven Samurai, it's the most famous of the Kurosawa/Mifune films and arguably the best ( I think it is but I can see cases made for Yojimbo and Rashomon)



yeah I did. -> Shichinin no Samurai.

After watching 13 assassins, the memories I had from that movie got supressed for some reason. I know that I liked it when I watched it, maybe I'll try once again.


Jon Stark said:


> Re-watched the original Total Recall.
> 
> 7/10. Nice trip down memory lane. Good fun, but not as good as I remembered. I think the remake will be superior.


maan.. Sharon Stone was just too hot in that movie.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

I missed quite abit didn't I?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think he has some genuine talent as a writer.  True Romance is the proof I will offer up.
> 
> But he is a terrible director.


Would From Dusk Till Dawn count as one of Tarantino's works? That movie is just so fun, I must have watched it at least 12 times .


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

It was written by Tarantino but not directed


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> It was written by Tarantino but not directed


Really? I thought Rodiguez & Tarantino directed. Oh well, it's still a good movie .

Never thought I'd say George Cloonie was the coolest part of a movie.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Rodriguez directed the whole thing. Its a fun movie i will give you that.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

Love waking up to stuff like this. 



TetraVaal said:


> Just remember, the proof is in the pudding that you eat.



And you just remember "yo yo make a wicked cup of cocoa". 


*Spoiler*: __ 



See, I can also sputter quotes that have nothing to do with anything. 






> I really don't have anything else to say to you



That's the hilarious thing about it.... you say that you have nothing to say to me but I would be surprised if you didn't keep responding to me.

*You care how you look in front of people far too much.* That's where your whole film aficionado schtick comes from.  



> you're easily one of the most unbearable posters on here, quite possibly the worst next to Grape Krush *of whatever their name is.*



His name is Grape Krush and you know it. I like how you try to give off this image that nothing we say gets under your skin, as though you can't be bothered to remember our names.  



> And it's not because you're some articulate, high-minded individual (_which you're clearly not_)--



Aww shucks. 



> Ah well, anyone on here with even the smallest iota of intelligence will realize this.



Translation: "You're wrong and everyone knows it! You're wrong! Only idiots listen to you! I'm right and everyone knows it! Look at how many people agree with me!"

There you go again with these little points that make it clear you care what other people think and that you desperately want people to agree with you. You really need to get a handle on that.



MartialHorror said:


> 3) While we're on Tarantino.....I think he's great when it comes to homaging, even if its REALLY heavy handed. "Kill Bill" is an oddity because while clearly inspired by Lady Snowblood (a good, but flawed samurai film), isn't really like that film or any samurai film (and it has a lot of homages to the genre). The film seems to be just a wacked out blood bath actioner with a lot of attitude.
> 
> Ironically, I felt Kill Bill 2 was weaker because it didn't do it enough. It works okay as a homage to kung fu films, but it falls flat as a spaghetti western....and for some reason, I didn't care for Uma's action.
> 
> ...



I actually really like Death Proof but I approve of this post overall.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 26, 2011)

From dusk till dawn is a great ass movie.

Four Brothers-8/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like the duel will continue.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Looks like the duel will continue.





----------------

Nah, it probably won't. I think I'm going to try and finish Vertigo today and move on.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

You know what.  I hate to say it.  But I think Batman is the least important member of the Justice League.  At least in the recent animated version.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Justice League and Unlimited?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

he's definitely more important than Hawkgirl and hella more important than Booster Gold, that Cowboy guy, and some of the 3rd and 2nd stringers.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> he's definitely more important than Hawkgirl and hella more important than Booster Gold, that Cowboy guy, and some of the 3rd and 2nd stringers.


Well I was talking about the primary members.  And I would choose Hawkgirl over Bruce.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

He was pretty important in Unlimited but not so much the earlier seasons.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I love Batman.  So its hard to not be biased in this debate.  But let's face it he doesn't bring much to the team.  The martian is a genius.  The martian is capable of any of the strategy related things they could need Batman for.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

But batman took a bullet for superman. 

Oh wait it wasn't a bullet, it was in fact a kryptonite coated nuke.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

^He did far more then that later on in Unlimited.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not talking about writers throwing Batman a bone to make him look relevant.  I'm talking about the team I would want to defend the earth against an unknown threat.  My Justice League Fantasy Team.

Superman
Wonder Woman
Green Lantern
Flash
Hawkgirl
Martian
Aquaman


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 26, 2011)

Wondie beats all their asses


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Wonder Woman beat the shit out of Superman at the mall.  I think she's fucking awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

I have not watched any of the Justice League, just a poor boy who's only watched the original Batman series



> though I do like the REbuild films, but I do think that's because I've watched them stoned and holy shit they're bonkers



The second one was just crazy. I wanted to introduce the series to my little brother so we watched both of them together, and at the end of the second one he told me to fuck off for wasting his time

As for Gurren Lagann, the animation was incredible and is probably one of few new series that I think should be ranked up there with the classics even if the story isn't really that engaging. And the ending was weird.

@tetra and the rest: let's keep things somewhat civil, and tetra stop insulting everyone's intelligence constantly. I know you think the world is stupid and you/your clique probably imagine noone else understands movies or is blinded by Hollywood but perhaps that isn't the case.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

To be fair, Kal wasnt trying when he realised it was actually Diana.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

They were evenly matched for 5 minutes prior to that point.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

> I have not watched any of the Justice League, just a poor boy who's only watched the original Batman series



Same       here.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2011)

*The Lone Wolf Meets a Lady (1940) :: 7.8/10 :: B-*

Pretty good.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I love Batman.  So its hard to not be biased in this debate.  But let's face it he doesn't bring much to the team.  The martian is a genius.  The martian is capable of any of the strategy related things they could need Batman for.



This a million times. 

Though I suppose you might need a human genius, and someone to keep it grounded, as the team is pretty much full of super godlike beings.

Usually he just gets wanked or thrown a bone though.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

I really liked the Rebuild films because they are batshit crazy. I heard the originals were a lot of cod philosophy and crying, which kinda put me off.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Haters gonna hate.



It'd make more sense if he had some insane bat armor. He'd be just like Iron man, but at least it wouldn't leave him looking incredibly underpowered and vulnerable.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZE5RXhPwlKc[/YOUTUBE]

this is why i would have him on my team


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

> I really liked the Rebuild films because they are batshit crazy. I heard the originals were a lot of cod philosophy and crying, which kinda put me off.



They're very emo but watch them regardless, NGE and EoE are incredible in their own right.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Haters gonna hate.


Batman is cool.  He's my favorite character.

But he should stick to Gotham and allow the big boys to deal with the universe issues.

And if there is time.  He should find an opportunity to knock up Zatanna.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Batman is cool.  He's my favorite character.
> 
> But he should stick to Gotham and allow the big boys to deal with the universe issues.



He shot Darkseid thus saving the universe  Kinda.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

Batman shot Darksied got Omega Sanctioned, had a time trip adventure, and came back from all that as the Bat-God only to beat that and Darkseid's influence

god I love Grant Morrison


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Batman shot Darksied got Omega Sanctioned, had a time trip adventure, and came back from all that as the Bat-God only to beat that and Darkseid's influence
> 
> god I love Grant Morrison



Batman: The Return of Bruce Wayne was such a shit book.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't see how you can't enjoy that book if you're a Batman/Bruce fan

seriously it has everything that makes that character great.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

I only liked the ending 

However i enjoyed Bruce Wayne: The Road Home immensely.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone read the new Justice League 52 stuff?  Batman has been mocked by like every character since he has no powers.  Flash, Green Lantern, and Superman in particular have been hard on him.  

I love that I am so active when it comes to supporting DC.  I'm doing my part to shut down Marvel.  I just need another 5 million people to join the cause.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Has anyone read the new Justice League 52 stuff?  Batman has been mocked by like every character since he has no powers.  Flash, Green Lantern, and Superman in particular have been hard on him.



Thats one of reasons im loving that book  His reaction is always priceless. He always moves on like a boss


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

He definitely has thick skin.  He just ignores those guys.

I don't like the fact that Hal Jordan and Barry Allen are on the team though.  Would have preferred John Stewart and Wally West.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Is Wally West even in the New 52? Because the Flash book its Barry. But i agree, i prefer Stewart and Wally. Don't know why cyborg is involved though :S


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I know.  If they felt that strongly about adding a black character... they should have just gone with John Stewart!


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow everything got all comic-booky in here.  

*Rukia* have you seen Superman/Shazaam!: The Return of Black Adam? If so what did you think of it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't seen it.  As far as I know... it involves characters that don't interest me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Has anyone read the new Justice League 52 stuff?  Batman has been mocked by like every character since he has no powers.  Flash, Green Lantern, and Superman in particular have been hard on him.
> 
> I love that I am so active when it comes to supporting DC.  I'm doing my part to shut down Marvel.  I just need another 5 million people to join the cause.



Least he isn't Aquaman getting the piss taken out of him by everyone he encounters.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Aquaman is the new leader of the Justice League.  Did you not read the last issue?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl: B*

I've always found this movie to be a lot of fun, but Will and Elizabeth's relationship doesn't hold much interest, and the film runs longer than necessary with unnecessary fights and twists that progressively ceases our marveling.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

I forgot about that. 

Younger (i think his title is set before JL) Aquaman is pretty terrible though.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wow everything got all comic-booky in here.
> 
> *Rukia* have you seen Superman/Shazaam!: The Return of Black Adam? If so what did you think of it?



I have seen it. Nothing spectacular just average. Black Adam stomping the living hell out of Supes was kinda fun though


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

Guy is the best GL

I don't even see how that's up for debate

cause it's not


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I forgot about that.
> 
> Younger (i think his title is set before JL) Aquaman is pretty terrible though.



nope it's present day DC

JL is set in the past


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Guy is the best GL
> 
> I don't even see how that's up for debate
> 
> cause it's not



He isnt, Kilowog is the best lantern  Then Stewart.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Katma Tui.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> I have seen it. Nothing spectacular just average. Black Adam stomping the living hell out of Supes was kinda fun though



What did you think of The Spectre's story though? I think it was a bit above average.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

The DC showcase? Yeah i thought it was good. Hated the fact that it was a short however.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm not talking about writers throwing *Batman a bone to make him look relevant.*  I'm talking about the team I would want to defend the earth against an unknown threat.  My Justice League Fantasy Team.
> 
> Superman
> Wonder Woman
> ...



Based on your previous post, wasn't that exactly what they did to Hawkgirl? Batman is way more useful than she is. Hawkgirl cannot do anything that Superman, Martian or WonderWoman can't do. Flash and Green Lantern are more powerful fighters as well.

Batman can

- Train everyone, because he is one of the best martial artist.

- Build a lot of shit, Because he is one of the best engineers. 

- Figure out problems and track things, because he is the best detective.

- Pay for everything, because he is the richest person.

I'd take that over someone like Hawkgirl, who is for the most part, largely redundant. Plus if we had a pick from anyone in the DC universe, I would take Dr.Fate before Aquaman.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr fate and Amazo above the other fodder.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, the Rebuild movies.

I didnt care for the 1st one (which is just an abridged version of the first group of episodes in the show), but the 2nd one was pretty good.

End of Evangelion is the best. It doesnt make a lick of sense, but its just awesome.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Kiss Kiss Bang Bang :: 8.5/10 :: B*

I really enjoyed the characters in this one, just a fun movie to watch. Welcome to my favorites list.
The plot starts to go nuts for the sake of unpredictability in the 2nd act, regardless it was entertaining watching it all unravel.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 26, 2011)

I wonder when the next episodes of Cat Shit One will be aired.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

_Vertigo_

Going into this film I knew it was going to be great to a certain extent just off of what I have heard about it. But wow... not only is this the best Hitchcock film I've seen thus far but it definitely falls somewhere in my Top 25 period (it will take me some time to decide where it fits exactly). 

Stewart is absolutely at his best here, going from inquisitive to charming to crazed right before the camera with ease. The music is perfect and the lighting (particularly in the final scene in the church) is terrific. One thing that I am realizing about Hitchcock is that he has a magical way with creating chemistry between his two lead love-interest and that habit is continued in Vertigo in a big way. He has his characters do his weird thing where they are making out with their cheeks more so then there lips (this happens in North by Northwest as well as Rear Window)... I can't say I get it but it is bloody effective nonetheless. 

Kim Novak, in tow with Stewart, also has an opportunity to convey a wide range of emotions in Vertigo. She is not as successful as her counterpart though, I'm afraid. She gives a good performance but I do think that her bouts of "madness" in the 2nd act were a little too whimsical and dreamy, particularly in the tree scene(s). 

Also, the ending.... really? Those who have seen the film should know what I mean. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had no problem with Judy plunging to her death but I don't know how much I like it being from a "whoopsie" moment with shadowed nun.


 

In spite of that though this was a terrific movie and beautifully directed tale about the past and its ability to haunt us. Everyone needs to watch it. 

*9.5/10*


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

The Town 8.5/10

Brilliant movie  

Im really surprised, especially knowing that it was Ben Affleck who directed this movie. Jeremy renner was good in this, Blake Lively can pull off a good junkie but still her acting is as wooden as ever.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

Ben Afflecktation


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Ben Afflecktation



My mind is full of fuck right now, he also directed Gone baby Gone.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Ben Afflecktation



You should totally coin that.

Reminds me i need to watch The Town.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't like the Town.

Poor execution.  Still find a lot of the aspects of the film to be incredibly silly.  The romance doesn't work for me.  The film really wanted us to feel for Ben Affleck's character; this also didn't work for me.  I felt no sympathy for his character.

Ben Affleck was a suspect.  He was a guy the cops and feds wanted to capture or kill.  So I thought it was ridiculous how he stood right out in the open at the end of the film and basically watched Jeremy Renner's character go down.  Idiot, they are looking for you too!  Go hide!  

My grade for The Town:  C-


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _Vertigo_
> 
> Going into this film I knew it was going to be great to a certain extent just off of what I have heard about it. But wow... not only is this the best Hitchcock film I've seen thus far but it definitely falls somewhere in my Top 25 period (it will take me some time to decide where it fits exactly).
> 
> ...


u cool


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

Is Drive out on DVD yet? 

G.I Joe /10

Dat acting, Dat special effectsXD

Wtf are all these decent actors doing in this piece of shit

I haven't seen any Hithcock in years:S


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool now i don't need to watch The Town.



Ennoea said:


> Is Drive out on DVD yet?



It's not out until January in the UK but there's a good quality R5 rip that'll do till then.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

I so want to write a TL; DR about what you just said Rukia. But i will just say i disagree with what you said. However i agree about the standing around part, found to be incredibly stupid


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Cool now i don't need to watch The Town.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not out until January in the UK but there's a good quality R5 rip that'll do till then.



Or you could be your own judge  

@Ennoea 

G.I Joe was terrible, my childhood kinda died seeing that. Especially the power suits, they just made me cringe. Dont make me start on the effects...

edit

However Storm Shadow was kinda cool


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

The Town's aight IMO, not mindblowing though.

I really want to watch Drive, but I'm gonna try and hold off for the DVD


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

The key aspect of The Town is the relationship between Ben Affleck's character and Rebecca Hall's character.  Did you believe in their relationship?  Were the scenes from the film sufficient to build it up?  They were planning on ditching Boston together.  Both of them were prepared to radically change their lives.  They lived a certain life for 30 years and were willing to give it up because they had a couple of decent dates?  LMMFAO!  I don't buy it one bit.

After she discovered that he was the criminal that kidnapped her earlier in the film she still cared about him?  Give me a fucking break.

You have convinced me.  C- was too favorable.

*The Town: F*


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Now you are just being Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

You give out F's like it's your job.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had Town on DVD for months, I can't bring myself to watch it because I dislike Ben Affleck

Time to watch Audition, I love that movie


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't do Affleck. 

Waiting impatiently for Drive though. I will exact vengeance on all who hyped it up if it turns out to be rubbish.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 26, 2011)

*Fate/Zero Episode 9
*

I just jizzed.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

Review The Fighter and Warrior next Rukia. Remove another two films from my watch list.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

Warrior's in my top three favorite films of the year so far.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I've already seen The Fighter.  Really well acted film.  A frustrating movie though.  Micky Ward's (Mark Wahlberg) unwillingness to cut ties with his family drove me crazy.  Not many likable characters in the film either.  Lots of white trash on display.

Worth a watch just for Christian Bale's performance.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm going to get stoned and re watch Drive tonight

expect thoughts and stuff later


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

Man Rider is just the best servant


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

Can't you keep the Fate/Zero discussion in it's thread, or the Theater Discussion thread?


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The key aspect of The Town is the relationship between Ben Affleck's character and Rebecca Hall's character.  Did you believe in their relationship?  Were the scenes from the film sufficient to build it up?  They were planning on ditching Boston together.  Both of them were prepared to radically change their lives.  They lived a certain life for 30 years and were willing to give it up because they had a couple of decent dates?  LMMFAO!  I don't buy it one bit.
> 
> After she discovered that he was the criminal that kidnapped her earlier in the film she still cared about him?  Give me a fucking break.
> 
> ...



You are wrong, Affleck's character was already conflicted by the bank robberies but he thought he owed Renner's character. He did spent 9 years behind bars because he killed someone who was coming after Affleck so to him he thought he owed him that atleast but he never had a reason to actually fully leave the life behind until he met that girl. And Renner's character always held that against him, always constantly reminding him. Why do you think they end up fighting? Jeremy wasn't having none of it he even said "You dont have to say thank you, however you aren't leaving." I'm paraphrasing here but its something along those lines. Don't make me start on Ben's abandonment issues as well. The romance wasn't the driving force of this movie but just as part of it


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can't you keep the Fate/Zero discussion in it's thread, or the Theater Discussion thread?



no catch up already


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can't you keep the Fate/Zero discussion in it's thread, or the Theater Discussion thread?



It's not like it's anymore off topic than it usually is in here.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe I'm a failure as a human being.  But to me those were just words.  Ben Affleck didn't owe those other guys shit.

And it's a joke how the film tried to make John Hamm out as a villain.





Stunna said:


> Can't you keep the Fate/Zero discussion in it's thread, or the Theater Discussion thread?


Fate/Zero has become more popular than we could have ever imagined.

And Rider sucks.  He's off worrying about pants while Saber fights in like her fourth or fifth dangerous battle.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

Nah he's a badman


----------



## Kobe (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia.


shut your mouth.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Maybe I'm a failure as a human being.  But to me those were just words.  Ben Affleck didn't owe those other guys shit.
> 
> And it's a joke how the film tried to make John Hamm out as a villain.Fate/Zero has become more popular than we could have ever imagined.
> 
> And Rider sucks.  He's off worrying about pants while Saber fights in like her fourth or fifth dangerous battle.



No he didn't owe them shit but he was doing it for Jeremy and they weren't 2 man jobs now were they? Another thing you could mention is Pete character forcing him to do the jobs, what is laughable was Pete being the bad guy, im sorry but Pete Postlethwaite didn't look menacing at all. John Hamm's character was abit of an asshole.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone seen the leaked Prometheus trailer? PG-13 or not this could be amazing.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

He looked like a psychotic smack head


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Kobe said:


> *Fate/Zero Episode 9
> *
> 
> I just jizzed.


I want to see the uncensored version of this episode.  I'm curious to know what they witnessed in the sewer.
*Spoiler*: _On another note_ 



Lancer definitely has a death flag.




Rin's Adventure next week?  What could that possibly be about?  A filler episode?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2011)

Guys, if you wish to stop Rukia, you must gang rape him....


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

Or you could make Rukia watch Dragonball Evolution, it's practically the same.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I want to see the uncensored version of this episode.  I'm curious to know what they witnessed in the sewer.
> *Spoiler*: _On another note_
> 
> 
> ...



they saw dead people.




I don't watch the previews of new episodes. But it'll probably switch to Sakura, Kariya etc. we haven't seen them for some time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Guys, if you wish to stop Rukia



*Spoiler*: _This is the only way to stop me_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p81_kAFdyr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kobe (Nov 26, 2011)

*Cencoroll *

This was an interesting mini- animation movie. I wish it was a bit longer.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _This is the only way to stop me_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p81_kAFdyr8[/YOUTUBE]



I don't get it.... are you saying the only way to stop you is to watch the JL? To get you to watch JL? Is it to gang rape you _while_ you are watching JL?


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

Or his saying it can only be the JL to take him down


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe we get the JL to gang rape him while he watches JL?


----------



## Grape (Nov 26, 2011)

F/Z 9

Love Rider and the kid. Wish they were the main protagonists. Getting tired of Iri, Saber and Kiri story. Boring


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

The water alchemy trick was interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest: C+*

All the action and comedy from the first film are here, but in overly excessive amounts.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

At World's End was the worst.  Just completely abysmal.  It's rare to find a so-called blockbuster without a single good scene.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree that it sucked, but there are at least a few scenes that are fun to me.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

You are 15 Stunna  

The funny scenes were so forced i cringed every time. Its really bad actually.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know what to think of anything anymore!


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

That can never get old


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't seen Stranger Tides.  And to be frank I don't see why I ever will.  But it looks like it might be the worst in the franchise.  Hard to believe if you have seen the third film.


----------



## Jena (Nov 26, 2011)

Spy Kids- 2/10
This movie was better when I was younger. Now it's just stupid.




Rukia said:


> I haven't seen Stranger Tides.  And to be frank I don't see why I ever will.  But it looks like it might be the worst in the franchise.  Hard to believe if you have seen the third film.


IMHO, Stranger Tides was the worst.  
I'd started to get sick of Jack by the third movie. His novelty wears off quickly. An entire movie about him was more irritating than charming. It was also just a bland movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

The fourth film has scantily-clad mermaids though.  I thought that might be worth something.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2011)

> Spy Kids- 2/10
> This movie was better when I was younger. Now it's just stupid.



This is so true


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought Stranger Tides was better than At World's End. And one scene I loved from the latter was Beckett's death scene.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

What a stupid death. I hate that movie.

PotC WE: F-

Watch a turd instead because it won't take you 2 hours to see it in it's entirety, and you won't have to pay anything either.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

Haters.

They gonna hate.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Stunna to actually wear a POTC set.  I feel like you have crossed a line.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

Regardless of the quality of the series, I overall find them fun, and the first one actually good, despite it's flaws.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2011)

Fuck you guys aren't allowed to start fights about my posts while I am asleep and now I have go to work so I won't be able to respond till morning


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm incredibly tired of Depp.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Haters.
> 
> They gonna hate.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

Depp is somewhat of a joke now, he's the case of a good actor becoming cool mainstream actor, and that's destroyed him. 

I liked the first one and I sort of enjoyed the second one (though Orlando bloom's sub plot was god awful). But the third one is utter shite, anyone who likes it needs to go ride Depp's cock already and choke to death on it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Depp is somewhat of a joke now, he's the case of a good actor beBut the third one is utter shite, anyone who likes it needs to go ride Depp's cock already and choke to death on it.


Geez.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and I like the opening scene where the pirates are being hung on the gallows.


----------



## Jena (Nov 26, 2011)

Bee Movie- 0.25/10

Why the fuck did I watch this? What the fuck was this fucking shit fuck ass Seinfeld fuck my life fuck shit ass poop stupid


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Go watch Young Justice if you are bored Jena.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Another Earth - 9/10

Not what I was expecting and yet still great. The lead actress is so mesmerizing.


----------



## Jena (Nov 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Go watch Young Justice if you are bored Jena.



I've actually been meaning to watch this! It looks really good.

I'm not really bored, I just have the TV on for background noise. For some reason they're playing crappy kids movies right now.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

What's on right now?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2011)

Off the top of my head.  I don't remember the title.  Johnny Depp played John Dillinger in a movie.  And I was convinced that it would be good.  I was fooled for some reason.  Michael Mann.  John Dillinger.  What could go wrong?  And then I went and actually saw it.  And it was such an incredible disappointment.  It was boring.  Inexcusable really.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> My mind is full of fuck right now, he also directed Gone baby Gone.


 I've only read the book, but I've heard good things about the movie.

I also heard that he's directing the adaption of Stephen King's _The Stand_.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Cowboys and Aliens :: 6.5/10 :: D*

Too long, and the plot was as cookie cutter as you can get. It had all the right actors but I never gave a shit about any of them. The whole movie felt like it was churned out of a factory, the movie just had no heart. Oh, and the "action," if you can even call it that, was bland as hell._ Imma just shoot my mega buster and win._ Seriously movie? No upgrades? The hell? The aliens looked awful too. I dunno, the whole movie feels like it could have been MUCH better with a few changes in the script. Ah well.

Olivia Wilde was hot as fuck though


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 27, 2011)

Robin Hood (2010): 8 out of 10. Much more action packed than the average Robin tale but once I got into it I liked it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Audition- B

Just a lovely and heartwarming family comedy. The idea of the protagonist using a film audition to find his new wife would always lead to crazy shenanigans, and that's what you get here. Just great characters, amusing back story (especially Asami's), and the director even delves in to the psyche of a Widower trying his best to not only find a mate but a mother too. And what a woman he finds, she just exerts such a maternal feeling and has a great sense of humour. 

There's tension here too, will the kid like his new Mommy? Well a nice tumble down the stairs is used to great comic effect here, and in turn is a useful device to break the ice between the two (kudos to Miike here). Just fantastic, and the scene where he finds his father tied up on the floor, oh oh, it's all such crazy fun. And I love how they end the movie with a musical number too, just added that nice touch at the end.

Delightfully brilliant, and great Japanese escapism, I recommend this as the best family movie you could watch. It's like watching Totoro again, just most whimsical. If you watch one movie this Christmas with your family, make sure it's this one. Stunna this is especially to you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 27, 2011)

Batman Forever: 7/10

For the most part, pretty mediocre Batman movie, and oh god Chris O'Donnell.

The reason why I rated it so high was because of Jones and Carrey. They fucking stole the whole goddamn movie and ran away with it. The chemistry between those two was fantastic, top notch, and Carrey was perfect for the role of The Riddler (at least this depiction of him).

Despite its mediocrity, it's my second favorite Batman movie


----------



## Bensfer (Nov 27, 2011)

The Muppets (2011) Rating: 9/10 
Going to see that movie again tomorrow morning. It was that good. Celebrity cameos and it was perfect. Go see it!


----------



## Shozan (Nov 27, 2011)

The Hangover II: 7

Same basic plot from the 1st one, poor develope from characters and they feel almost cartoonish in some scenes. But if i saw that movie expecting a masterpiece im stupid. It was good for a few laughs. I seriously laughed when they saw the pictures in the last scene!


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Batman Forever: 7/10
> 
> For the most part, pretty mediocre Batman movie, and oh god Chris O'Donnell.
> 
> ...




#awwhellno


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2011)

> Audition- B
> 
> Just a lovely and heartwarming family comedy. The idea of the protagonist using a film audition to find his new wife would always lead to crazy shenanigans, and that's what you get here. Just great characters, amusing back story (especially Asami's), and the director even delves in to the psyche of a Widower trying his best to not only find a mate but a mother too. And what a woman he finds, she just exerts such a maternal feeling and has a great sense of humour.
> 
> ...



Seriously, who besides me is even going to get this joke?


----------



## Amuro (Nov 27, 2011)

Is Audition really that obscure? Love the comparison to Totoro.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Now, as I sit here and see you as some full fledged Tarantino fanboy



Guilty as charged.



			
				TetraVaal said:
			
		

> Tarantino is an absolute joke; an even bigger fraud than Nolan. You see, at least Nolan has admitted in interviews that he caves to studio pressure, he gets a bit of a pass for putting it out there-- but with Tarantino, I can't even begin to tell you how many Asian film makers and films he's ripped off and never gave credit to you.



So I take it you have never heard the man talk about movies in interviews because ALL HE DOES is talk about those other films that he loves, and *ALL* every single one of his movies is about is a love letter to those films. I don't understand how you can have the perspective of people who ripped others films off are hacks because then you are literally throwing out 85% percent of cinema at least on that basis alone. 

Should Leone not have made a Fistful of Dollars because Yojimbo already existed? Film makers watch and love movies as much if not more than everybody else so it makes sense that they will make films about what they love. Its like complaining about Samples in Rap music or hell just homage in general. It is insane because the act of creating always incorporates things you enjoy from what you are creating out of, whether subconscious or not.



			
				TetraVaal said:
			
		

> You sit there and defend 'Kill Bill' like its some sort of Holy grail, but it makes me wonder if you've ever heard of 'Lady Snowblood'-- or better yet, have you ever heard of 'City on Fire'? So much for that renowned, influential status of something as amateur as 'Reservoir Dogs', which was a huge slap in the face to the ambitious Ringo Lam.



I wasn't defending Kill Bill I was explaining why it makes me love film and you are indeed correct I have not heard of any of the films you have mentioned. So? That makes me more interested to go see those films. Why is this a bad thing, Tarantino movies make me want to go watch more movies that I have never heard of and you act like it is some crime that he appropriates bits and pieces from them. The way he mashes up elements makes me interested in both the film itself and the elements used to create that film. Therefore the net effect for me of every single film he does is that I get more interested in movies as a whole.



			
				TetraVaal said:
			
		

> It really makes me wonder where Tarantino's popularity and acclaim would be had it not been for directors like the aforementioned Ringo Lam, the master of nonlinear film making of Alejandro Jodorowsky, Toshiya Fujita, Prachya Pinkaew, etc.



Who knows or cares you can point to many directors in his works other than just 4 so its not like they make up the majority of it. Its a hypothetical question not worth time answering. Besides, his popularity and acclaim doesn't come from the multitude of homages in his works, it comes from how damn entertaining they are to watch whether or not you know the background of what you are seeing. For the most part, the way he critiques genre by using films of said genre is really fun to watch too. 

Also I know you don't respond to these parts of my posts but it is a incredibly hypocritical of you bashing on a dude whose movies are the component parts of films he loves when you have a film as your Avatar and signature that really is NOTHING but a love letter to certain films and a style of film that Refn loves. Unless of course you are a total hipster and your love of Drive is ironic.


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2011)

*Bellflower* 8.9/10

Great film. Just berserk and epic. Never boring, well shot, directed, casted etc. AWESOME! The ending is a bit ambiguous, even for my tastes, but it's still really good/worth money.

*Submarine* 8.6/10

Another very good film. Well shot, funny, sad. Actor playing Oliver is brilliant.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Batman Forever is every bit as bad as Batman and Robin.


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2011)

Go watch Bellflower since you first brought it to my attention.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Batman Forever is every bit as bad as Batman and Robin.


nope            .


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Hehe, this should be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Young Justice.  Black Canary beating Superboy's ass.  Gotta love it.


----------



## blodgharm (Nov 27, 2011)

critters 3 gotta love the classics


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Curious question, but which Kubrick movie do you think is the weakest?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

For me.  Lolita.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Really? Worse than Eyes Wide Shut? I personally thought that was the weakest.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Batman and Robin is much worse. Batman forever is bad but it's still watchable, Batman and Robin on the other hand is next to impossible to watch in it's entirety. It's god awful.



> Seriously, who besides me is even going to get this joke?



Please watch Audition folks, it's the Japanese Wall E


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> Curious question, but which Kubrick movie do you think is the weakest?



2001.**


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> 2001.**



Obvious troll, but then again you are 15.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Stunna you'll come to appreciate 2001 eventually.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

It also doesn't carry much weight since I speculate that Stunna has only seen 3 Kubrick films.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

...

Four.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Why dont you watch all of them in one big marathon?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think Stunna has really enjoyed a Kubrick film (I could be wrong)

but yeah 15, I mean I know it sounds condescending but I mean it genuinely and you should really revisit these films when you're older.  It made me appreciate a lot of the films that I saw like that at your age and they didn't quite click.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

especially Unforgiven, holy shit does that movie get better and better the older I get

Lost in Translation is another one like that


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

I know what you mean, but I did enjoy The Shining and Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

It would be hilarious if Stunna is actually 25 years old.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm really worried that Prometheus might lead to a Blade Runner or Alien remake

But still we are not worthy for something like Prometheus. The trailer looks incredible.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It would be hilarious if Stunna is actually 25 years old.




How awkward would it be? A 25 year old who gives the powerpuff movie an A


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It would be hilarious if Stunna is actually 25 years old.


lol that'd be funny alright.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

Fate/Zero ep.9

Good strong follow up to last week, I do find the Lancer/Sola pair to be a bit meandering but I thought the Rider/Waver stuff was the strongest from the pair.  

I like Lancer and Caster but we gotta move on now at this point.

I do miss some of the Servants and Masters that've only made one appearance so far but since they dominate the last half (especially Berserker and Gilgamesh) of the story it doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Sola is hot.  I'd be her faithful servant any day.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

my review sounds a little negative, but this was a great episode

I just really like what happens in the last half of the story (wont be animated till next year :[) a whole lot more


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm.  The break is going to be difficult.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 27, 2011)

Parallax said:


> my review sounds a little negative, but this was a great episode
> 
> I just really like what happens in the last half of the story (wont be animated till next year :[) a whole lot more



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

at least it's not too long of a break and it keeps the animation quality top notch.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

There will be other things to do in the mean time.  We still have to see how Katana, Starling, Poison Ivy, and Black Canary are going to get out of this jam they currently find themselves in.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Katana is in YJ? I might have to catch up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

I was recommending reading.  Not watching television.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

*A.I. Artificial Intelligence: C-*

The movie had plenty of problems, but I think the most glaring in my opinion was making David's love involuntary, simple, and irreversible.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Which book is that?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Birds of Prey.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of AI.  But I think there are flashes of brilliance in the film.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

A.I is a movie which could have been absolutely amazing  Kubrick.

Is Birds of Prey a good book Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

The first four issues are good.


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2011)

See, I always enjoyed A.I. The problems in the movie never bothered me. 

/shrugs


*Bambi- meh/10*
It's _Bambi_. I'll always appreciate its nostalgia and animation. But to be honest...it does bore me now. Aside from one notable and traumatizing scene, nothing really happens in this movie. Which makes it perfectly fine for the target audience, but I just couldn't get into it. It was too cutesy and bland for me to enjoy at my age. So, I appreciate it but no longer really, er, _enjoy_ it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm.  Theory.  I'm starting to think you live with Stunna.  You are siblings and you just take turns with the television and computer.


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hmm.  Theory.  I'm starting to think you live with Stunna.  You are siblings and you just take turns with the television and computer.



I'm actually the demon that's possessing Stunna.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 27, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't think Stunna has really enjoyed a Kubrick film (I could be wrong)
> 
> but yeah 15, I mean I know it sounds condescending but I mean it genuinely and you should really revisit these films when you're older.  It made me appreciate a lot of the films that I saw like that at your age and they didn't quite click.



Some stuff just isn't good. I appreciate Blade Runner for what it has done for the sci-fi genre, as well as Star Wars, but I do not like either of them.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

I        wish.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Some stuff just isn't good. I appreciate Blade Runner for what it has done for the sci-fi genre, as well as Star Wars, but I do not like either of them.


Didn't Ennoea say he respected Alien but didn't enjoy it?  Same sort of deal.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Some stuff just isn't good. I appreciate Blade Runner for what it has done for the sci-fi genre, as well as Star Wars, but I do not like either of them.



you don't even like sci fi :|

neither do I and that's besides the point

It's more like the themes and topics he won't fully get because he's not familiar with them and/or hasn't lived them or experienced them.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 27, 2011)

I prefer Moon to most other sci fi films


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 27, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *you don't even like sci fi :|*
> 
> neither do I and that's besides the point
> 
> It's more like the themes and topics he won't fully get because he's not familiar with them and/or hasn't lived them or experienced them.



I'm offended from that statement Para . Sci-fi is one of my top three favorite genres ,with thrillers coming in second, and westerns in first .


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2011)

Jena, looking at your last couple posts, you're aren't exactly on a good streak of movies. 

Also, 
I'm planning to watch Audition. Hopefully it will convince me of Miike's greatness, since 13 Assassins and Ichi the Killer haven't.

The Town's best parts are the heist scenes and I only watched it, because my brother compared it to Heat. lol

I don't like TTGL. The animation and music are great and all, but it just reeked of forced coolness to me. I never understand people's obsession with Kamina, I found him to be highly unlikeable, but ironically it was after his death that I dropped the series....

I'm in the middle when it comes to Evangelion. It had some good qualities here and there, but it was very exhausting and all that symbolism stuffed in it didn't impress me much as most people. 



Rukia said:


> I've already seen The Fighter.  Really well acted film.  A frustrating movie though.  Micky Ward's (Mark Wahlberg) unwillingness to cut ties with his family drove me crazy.  Not many likable characters in the film either.  Lots of white trash on display.
> 
> Worth a watch just for Christian Bale's performance.



Agreed. After watching the movie I kept why wondering the creators thought this deserved an adaptation. Definitely not something that I'd call inspirational and remarkable, and it felt way too centered on Bale.



Ennoea said:


> I'm really worried that Prometheus might lead to a Blade Runner or Alien remake
> 
> But still we are not worthy for something like Prometheus. The trailer looks incredible.



I only saw the cam version :/...looks good I guess


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol no I love Alien as a movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2011)

Moos is indeed very good. Sadly Avatar overshadowed it, when it came out.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm offended from that statement Para . Sci-fi is one of my top three favorite genres ,with thrillers coming in second, and westerns in first .



whoooops my bad


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2011)

Star Wars isn't even Science Fiction if you really want to get down to it, it is a Samurai film that happens to take place in the future.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

set in space, in the distant past in another galaxy

it's sci fi :|


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2011)

That alone doesn't make something science fiction to me, its makes it an adventure movie set in space.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

I prefer reading Sci fi myself.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That alone doesn't make something science fiction to me, its makes it an adventure movie set in space.



even if it makes it to you or not



it is

so yeah


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol no I love Alien as a movie.


Um, Ennoea.  You do realize that Blade Runner sequels are already in the works, don't you?  I'm not throwing your world into disarray by mentioning this, am I?


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Jena, looking at your last couple posts, you're aren't exactly on a good streak of movies.



No I'm not 

But I'm going to go see _Hugo_ at 4:30 today so let's hope it breaks that streak. 

Speaking of, has anyone here seen it yet? I remember people talking about it but I can't remember if anyone had actually seen it...


----------



## Kobe (Nov 27, 2011)

Contact was a good sci-fi, props to Mr. Sagan


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

The Fifth Element 8/10

The movie is still as fun as ever


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Catwoman on TV  And I haven't watched the movie. Yeap not gonna start now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Corner a cat, get scratched!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> No I'm not
> 
> But I'm going to go see _Hugo_ at 4:30 today so let's hope it breaks that streak.
> 
> Speaking of, has anyone here seen it yet? I remember people talking about it but I can't remember if anyone had actually seen it...



I _really_ wanna see Hugo.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> The Fifth Element 8/10
> 
> The movie is still as fun as ever


I think it's a fun movie too.  But I won't let that bias keep me from saying this.  The special effects have not held up well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2011)

Star Wars is primarily fantasy, because it has mystic elements that can't be explained scientifically (in till the prequels of course).

It is also an adventure movie, but that isn't really the same lineage of genres. Things like sci-fi, fantasy, westerns and kung fu are really genres that describe settings and stuff, while adventure, thriller, mystery and action describe what kind of enjoyment the story is trying to give.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. That blue alien looked amazing the first time i watched it, now it just looks plastic.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think it's a fun movie too.  But I won't let that bias keep me from saying this.  The special effects have not held up well.



The curse of the 90's


----------



## Koi (Nov 27, 2011)

*The Muppets* - A!  Oh my god I loooooved this so much.  It was an excellent and much-needed return to form, and honestly I was very pleasantly surprised that I enjoyed it as much as I did.  You can tell how much love this movie was made with, and it paid off.  I was initially nervous because Frank Oz wasn't involved and about a month ago had a statement saying that he didn't think it was going to be good after reading the script, but I really have to wonder what the guy's problem was.  I hope he somehow sees the finished product, because it was nothing but unabashed joy for two hours and I had fun every minute.  And judging from the reactions in the packed theater of adults _and_ their kids, I think everyone else did too.

In short, EVERYONE GO SEE IT.


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2011)

*Four Weddings and a Funeral*- 8/10
Dat Hugh Grant and his 90s hair.


Also, did you guys hear that they're re-releasing _Beauty and the Beast_ in 3D like they did with _The Lion King_?! Fuck the haters, I'm going the second it's in theaters.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you guys seen Eastern Promises? If so what do you think about it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

It was good.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw it recently. I think it's a great movie with good acting.


----------



## Koi (Nov 27, 2011)

I really, really liked Eastern Promises.  Good story, and good performances all around.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah i agree, i also think Viggo is grossly underrated as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

> Um, Ennoea. You do realize that Blade Runner sequels are already in the works, don't you? I'm not throwing your world into disarray by mentioning this, am I?



Something that could work since Scott is working on them. I'm more against the attitude of Hollywood where they must remake the film with some tool like Channing Tatum so they can bring in a younger crowd, and ignore everything the original was trying to achieve.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2011)

Sequels? And Scott is working on them? I know last year I read an artice about a possible remake or sequel, but this is news to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

He stated that he's looking for writers right now for the sequel but it's early stages. I'm glad he's back to Sci-fi since that's what Ridley does best.


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Something that could work since Scott is working on them. I'm more against the attitude of Hollywood where they must remake the film with some tool like Channing Tatum so they can bring in a younger crowd, and ignore everything the original was trying to achieve.



Don't even joke about that. 

Now you've cursed it. Tatum will be in it. And no one but his shrieking horde of acned fans will rejoice.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish Channing Tatum would stop breathing.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

You heard it here first, Never Ending Story remake with Justin Beiber and Selena Gomez.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess I can consider myself lucky, that I never ever saw a Tatum movie before.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

I have seen 2 I'm afraid


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You heard it here first, Never Ending Story remake with Justin Beiber and Selena Gomez.



I would bathe in the Swamp of Sadness.

*Kick-Ass: C+*

Meh, it was alright. Nic Cage and Moretz were the only people in this movie I really liked.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Kick Ass a C+? Well well well. This shouuld be interesting but for what its worth i agree with you, movie was forgettable.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe I can't win. 
Maybe the only thing I can do is just take everything he's got. 
But to beat me he's gonna have to kill me
..and to kill me he's gotta have the guts to stand in front of me
..and to do that he's gotta be willin to die himself...


[YOUTUBE]MwPb7g_BlXQ[/YOUTUBE]



G.O.A.T


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 27, 2011)

*Immortals*

Meh it was alright, predictable as fuck though

@ Kobe you need the training montage too bro


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

I like Rocky IV more than most of the other films.  Why?  There was more at stake.  The fight was more than a simple Boxing match.  Two hostile countries involved.  The film had a message to it.  And as far as I am concerned... it ended the Cold War in the Rocky-verse.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

Rocky IV over the original?

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Kobe (Nov 27, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Immortals*
> 
> Meh it was alright, predictable as fuck though
> 
> @ Kobe you need the training montage too bro



I always jizz when Rocky lifts that carriage.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf is going on, i agree with Stunna again


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like Rocky IV more than most of the other films.


Learn to read, Stunna.  Or have they not taught you that subject yet?

Rocky is the only exception.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 27, 2011)

Rocky IV was the death of the Rocky franchise as a serious every-man's tale. It was one of the most extraordinary train wrecks in the history of film. 

Paulie got a robot and poor Carl Weathers is busy overracting because there is no way he can make Apollo's weird and random obsession with beating up Russian's sound credible.  

That being said though it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Learn to read, Stunna.  Or have they not taught you that subject yet?
> 
> Rocky is the only exception.





Jerk.**


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the best boxer had to be clubber lang in terms of personality , dude was a straight up ass 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeFMxy4QPMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Rocky 4 was ridiculously cheesy, it was too much. The series is abit of a joke to me, it had Mr T in it ffs. Raging Bull is where it's at


What to watch? I did just read Planet of the Apes so maybe time to watch the movie


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

You haven't seen Planet of the Apes?


----------



## Kobe (Nov 27, 2011)

The villain I hated most was Tommy. I hate cocky people like him with nothing to offer.

Blake Griffin reminds me of him, disliked him for that at the beginning.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Clubber Lang?  Give me a fucking break.  Rocky beat him by letting him tire himself out.  How many punches did Rocky even throw in that fight?  2-3?  Rocky 4 was at least fun.  Rocky 3 was a monumental bore.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2011)

Ennoea, I remember you planned to watch Brazil recently. Maybe you should go with that one.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 27, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I think the best boxer had to be clubber lang in terms of personality , dude was a straight up ass



*"Don't give that sucka a statue! Give him guts!"*

Lang's trash talking has made me a better person.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Lang could chat a load of crap  



> *Lang*: Get out of my face! I don't need no has-beens in my corner. And you better wipe that look off your face before I knock it off. You wanna jump, JUMP! Come on! Come on, Creed! Come on!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

I've seen all the Planet of the Apes in bits and pieces over the years but never one of them from start to finish

Brazil I need to get to aswell.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I've seen all the Planet of the Apes in bits and pieces over the years but never one of them from start to finish
> 
> Brazil I need to get to aswell.



Just watch the original. I think its brilliant. 

Appaloosa 8.5/10 

I'm a big western fan and this movie was well done, hated Zellweger's character though. Viggo and Ed Harris are such a brilliant combination. <3


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone know where to get Fate/Zero manga? I can only find 3 chapters :| There has to be more considering we are at least 8 chapters worth of material into the anime... ?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Well.  We were just discussing the Rocky Franchise.  So I don't think its too big of a deal to transition over to another major franchise.  Jurassic Park.  I think all three films are terrible.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Unforgiven :: 7.5/10 :: C+*

I really liked Clint Eastwood's character, Will Munny, but even so the movie seemed to move at a snails pace. The story was above average and the characters were well written, but its just too slow. Morgan Freeman's character was an obvious plot device from the beginning, and it sucks what happened to him and he certainly didn't _deserve_ it, but that's one of the main themes of the movie.

Anyways, whatever, to sum it up. Its a good movie, just slow.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

The first Jurassic Park is hideously entertaining, just a great all out blockbuster. The second is okay, but it's overly long and the whole King Kong nonsense at the end is rubbish. The third one is forgettable and silly, no substance whatsoever but still watchable.


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2011)

Jurassic Park? Bleh. I would rather hop back into Harry Potter flames.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The first Jurassic Park is hideously entertaining, just a great all out blockbuster. The second is okay, but it's overly long and the whole King Kong nonsense at the end is rubbish. The third one is forgettable and silly, no substance whatsoever but still watchable.



Pretty much.

EDIT: Except the bit about III being watchable on any level.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Watching Alien 3 atm


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2011)

Me on the rocky franchise (based on memory)

Rocky: 4/4 stars- A wonderful boxing drama that has one of the best directed scenes of all time (when Rocky is fighting Apollo and that music starts playing).

Rocky 2: 2.5/4 Stars- It was well done, but sort of a rehash of the first film.

Rocky 3: 3/4- To me, this was when the franchise started going down the dumb entertainment route, but I did find it entertaining.

Rocky 4: 2/4- While it has its moments, it was a bit too cheesy for me and the whole flashback montage sequence was sooooo freaking long and boring.

Rocky 5: 3/4- I actually always liked the movie and felt it was pretty unique compared to the rest. Dunno why people hate it so.

Rocky 6: 2.5/4- Once again, well done but by this point, Rocky is coming across as a whining little bitch whose life is never good enough. 

As for Jurassic Park, I loved the first film, really like the second film but dont care for the third.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 27, 2011)

Has not seen Jurassic Park, Rocky, or Aliens


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't be too harsh on him in Rocky 6 MH, he misses his wife who looked 60 in the third one.



> Has not seen Jurassic Park, Rocky, or Aliens



I feel sad for you, your childhood must have been an empty place


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Has not seen Jurassic Park, Rocky, or Aliens



No fucking way


----------



## Furious George (Nov 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Has not seen Jurassic Park, Rocky, or Aliens



You fail at being a human being.  Correct this. Quick.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Jurassic Park.  I think all three films are terrible.


 I agree with this statement .



typhoon72 said:


> Has not seen Jurassic Park, Rocky, or Aliens


Just read the book Jurassic Park is based off of. It's an alright read, but it's certainly better than its movie counterpart.

I don't really like underdog films like Rocky, so....

And you have not seen Aliens . Holy shit man, go ahead and pull it up on Netflix.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

So you're saying the first one is terrible? GI Joe is terrible, Jurassic Park is decent no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck me, i cant watch this movie  Im done, the movie doesn't exist to me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 27, 2011)

tbh Ive seen parts of the first Rocky and the end of Rocky IV. None of aliens, and the small velociraptor part of whatever JP movie that was. So im not 100% fail


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Training Day on Telly, FFFFFFFFFFFF. I wanna watch NFL though


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

GI Joe did suck.  No arguments from Rukia on that one.


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hugo- 7.5/10*
There are two things you should know about this movie:

This movie is NOT like how the trailer makes it look
Scorsese as a director makes so much more sense now

*Spoiler*: _This shouldn't have any massive spoilers for the movie in it, but, still, if you really don't want to be spoiled I wouldn't read_ 




Ok, so this was not what I was expecting. From the trailer, I thought it was going to be a steam-punk(ish) adventure about a boy and some sort of magical mechanical man. This was _not_ an adventure movie. It's more of a biopic than anything else.

Sure I _enjoyed_ the movie, but...I wish I would have known what to expect before going in. I thought it was going to be a light-hearted kids' adventure film. It is not. The opening half makes you think that's what it's about, but it's really...uh...not.

I'd suggest brushing up on your film history before going to see this. It's really more of a movie for cinema lovers.


*Spoiler*: _This is a spoiler for sure_ 




This movie is primarily about Georges M?li?s. The general theme of the movie is that old "machines" that appear broken can still be "fixed". I know that Scorsese founded World Cinema Foundation, which _definitely explains this movie_. _That_ is what the movie is really about. It's about paying homage to those who came before you, how movies have the power to capture dreams, and how the past shouldn't be forgotten. Overall not a bad message, but a far cry from what I was expecting. 

I don't regret going to see this movie by any means, but I am still disappointed. If you're expecting a grand adventure, get ready to come crashing back to earth.

That being said, I did like the movie. I definitely "felt the magic". And I do like M?li?s. It just wasn't what I thought it was going to be.




I was going to rate it an 8, but I felt that it was a little bit too long and that there were many scenes that probably should have been cut from the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

I love Jurassic Park. Shame I missed the conversation on Rocky, the first being my favorite movie. My opinions on the movies:

Rocky: A

Rocky II: B

Rocky III: C

Rocky IV: D+

Rocky IV: D

Rocky Balboa: B


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Anyone know where to get Fate/Zero manga? I can only find 3 chapters :| There has to be more considering we are at least 8 chapters worth of material into the anime... ?



Fate/Zero is primarily based on a novel the manga is the most behind I believe.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

And Raging Bull is the best boxing film


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Definitely.  Raging Bull is excellent.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 27, 2011)

The Muppet Movie - 9/10
I was never a huge fan of the Muppets when I was growing up(loved Muppet Babies though), but I enjoyed this movie so much. Amy Adams was a big reason for it. Chris Cooper was amusing.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Planet of the Apes- B-

It was a decent adaptation, they largely stuck with the theme of the novel atleast. I don't understand why the ship landed on earth though. They had already traveled many light years in the other direction, seems kind of a large plot hole.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Planet of the Apes- B-
> 
> It was a decent adaptation, they largely stuck with the theme of the novel atleast. I don't understand why the ship landed on earth though. They had already traveled many light years in the other direction, seems kind of a large plot hole.



I know, didnt understand that part at all. Unless they made a U-turn


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

I miss HAL. I want him in every Sci Fi movie fucking everyone up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

I want Wonder Woman as a character in every action film.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Bruce Wayne in every fiction for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

I want Tony Stark to explode in all his films.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree, his such a douchebag, his actually much worse in comics. The cunt!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Black Canary and Zatanna in the films for sex appeal.

LMAO Ennoea.  You really dislike Ironman.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

> You really dislike Ironman.


Said Rukia

I actually liked the first Iron man, but for some reason he really rubs me the wrong way. It's all so over the top and all glitzy, on top of it he's annoying. I think it's the fact that Downey Jr thought he should be the one saving the Universe in Avengers that broke the camels back for me. He's clearly as delusional as his character.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

He comes off poorly in all of the interviews he has given to promote the film.  I agree with you on that completely.  I hate to bring up his drug addiction... but some of us still remember.  I would expect him to be a little bit more humble about his success as a result.  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2011)

But really, you can't blame Downey for his character's persona, as Downey isn't the one directing himself and deciding what's good or not.

Iron Man was decent, Iron Man 2 was complete shit. It was so cliche, even stealing lines, feelings or moments from other comic book films. It sucked. It was almost as bad of a sequel as The Hangover Pt II.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 28, 2011)

I saw the Hangover 2 recently. What a letdown. 4/10.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

WE AGREE!!!

Yes.  I agree with you.  Ironman 2 was awful.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry, was just trying to make it easy to get across.. 

Anyways, the Iron Man series vs Nolan's Batman series is a perfect example of why script and director are so key when a film is made. Not only that, but a director's understanding of how the script works the way it does, his ability to direct actors etc.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 28, 2011)

*Perfect Blue - A+
*
Really loved this movie. Amazing.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 28, 2011)

The Shining would have been Kubrick's best film if the acting was better. Nicholson came off more comedic than terrifying.

I have not watched all of Stanley's films though.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, the performances were very exaggerated in that one

Shelly Duvall takes the cake 

She even got nominated for the Razzie along with Kubrick


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 28, 2011)

I heard that critics hated _The Shining _when it was released.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 28, 2011)

Trespass 4/10

It was rather a very unpleasant movie. Well, it has the thrills and suspense but plot wasn't interesting. It's kind of sad to see that all the main characters can do was cry and suffer, waiting for an opportunity to escape or fight back but ended up on the losing side again.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> The Shining would have been Kubrick's best film if the acting was better. Nicholson came off more comedic than terrifying.
> 
> I have not watched all of Stanley's films though.



Personally that movie Jack was never supposed to be the frightening part of it. The details surrounding the family are what at least to me make the film scary. That and the hypnotic details put in along with the steady cam and the music. The film is more atmospheric scary than performance scary. Also the scene in room 237 is the single greatest jump scare ever put to film.


Also there is this really cool analysis of the film out there that frames the protagonist of the film as the Overlook hotel and is really great.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 28, 2011)

Tal you've misspelled Stanley in your sig 

Unless it was deliberate


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2011)

> Also thescenein room 237 is the single greatest jump scare ever put to film.



This reminds me of my brother's reaction to that scene


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 28, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Personally that movie Jack was never supposed to be the frightening part of it. The details surrounding the family are what at least to me make the film scary. That and the hypnotic details put in along with the steady cam and the music. The film is more atmospheric scary than performance scary. Also the scene in room 237 is the single greatest jump scare ever put to film.
> 
> 
> Also there is this really cool analysis of the film out there that frames the protagonist of the film as the Overlook hotel and is really great.



Link to this analysis please? I agree with what you said, but it doesn't change the fact that Jack and Shelly's performances could have been better. I felt all the tension that the film created eventually accumulated into nothing, simply because of Jack's performance.

His performance was supposed to be the big climax, and he dropped the ball.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

I actually think the kids acting is alot more distracting than Nicholsons. I liked Nicholson for the most part, he's pretty terrifying, but the expression on his face when he freezes to death is hilarious

It's not Rob Ager's analysis is it? Because that dude goes overboard. There was one that was really good I remember reading but I can't remember the site


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2011)

his acting was great in that movie

I thought so at first oh how silly.

but after watching it a few more times (I've seen that movie like six times at least) I honestly wouldn't have it any other way.  Same with Shelley Duvall.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is the link to the whole thing it is quite long the guy has done this for quite a few movies and they are always very interesting. (Mostly Kubrick, Speilberg and the Coen Brothers)

A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders
A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders
A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders
A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders
A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders
A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders
A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders

Once you read the first part about how Jack is accepting the Job so he is alone and able to kill his family is so great.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah I liked his acting in that movie too.

It's OTT, but it wouldn't be as good a film if it wasn't.


----------



## Z (Nov 28, 2011)

Bram Stoker's Dracula - 4/10

Ridiculously boring, and I didn't enjoy this version of Dracula at all.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 28, 2011)

I watched Anonymous several weeks back. Some facts about Elizabeth I were not present in the movie. Sure, it's been written in fiction and even speculated by historians that Elizabeth wasn't entirely chaste, but the movie turns her into the lustful whore that some of her contemporaries would believe. What I found very strange was that Robert Dudley is not at all mentioned, and this man was said to be the love of her life in real life. There is no mention of him at all; no proof that he ever existed, which he did. The Queen is very old, but still...

The movie was a 5/10 for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2011)

Z said:


> Bram Stoker's Dracula - 4/10
> 
> Ridiculously boring, and I didn't enjoy this version of Dracula at all.



I saw Dog Day Afternoon the other day, that was a goodie.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 28, 2011)

Citizen Kane

Not going to be my favorite movie ever, but I did like it a lot. A very well executed movie. And finally,now I know where that gif of Welles clapping is from.



> I saw Dog Day Afternoon the other day, that was a goodie.



ATTICA! ATTICA! ATTICA!


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 28, 2011)

At first I was like 

But then I was like


----------



## Kobe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Rash?mon - 10.0
*

The movie is a total W.T.F , I didn't get shit even after the movie was over. The conclusion, I thought, was awful.. but just now I realize that the purpose of the movie was something else. It was just one big story to make a point which makes this movie special, unique anyway. Such a narrow cast, low budget but a masterpiece, truly, especially considering the time it was made.


also Mifune.. man he was so epic, reminded me Jack with his craziness


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2011)

Did anybody but me hear of Martin Scorsese's next film ? Seems like he's adapting the seventh novel of the Norwegian Harry Hole series, The Snowman.

Now I'm kind of skeptical on this, Scorsese really didn't do a good job with Shutter Island. It lacked the humor and suspense of the book. Not too mention that he gave away the ending in the first 10 minutes . Although I haven't even read any of this Harry Hole series,even though it's been sitting on my to-reads for a year...guess I've figured out what my next book to read is. 

I can't help but think that book adaptions are gonna become common coming from Hollywood, along with all he remakes coming out these days.

If that's true, I hope I can see a good Harry Bosch movie soon. Don't know why The Fucking Lincoln Lawyer had to be adapted before The Black Echo . Harry Bosch is a thousand times cooler than his dick of a foster brother Michael Haller.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Nov 28, 2011)

Paranormal activity 2

6/10

Thought it was better than the first. I still don't see how people think Paranormal activity is scary.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

The Paranormal Activity franchise is fantastic!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2011)

Only the Brave: C

This is about the 100th Infantry Battalion/442nd Regimental Combat Team, a World War 2 unit comprised of all Japanese-Americans. I've always felt there needed to be more movies about these guys and wonder why more of them havent been made. Unfortunately, this one isnt all that great. 

It has some really good traits. I liked some of the ideas and the director (who also wrote and stars) does what he can with very little money. The acting is good (although some struggle with what they're given), but the cast is interesting. Jason Scott Lee isn't a surprise. He's done drama before. But Mark Dacascos? Thats just epic. 

Lane Nishikawa is the writer-director-star and he's pretty good, although I felt this movie sometimes came across as a vanity piece for it. He struggles the most.

The film also has Tamlyn Tomita (who does very good) and Jeff Fahey (whose always awesome). But the biggest surprise is Pat Morita, whose great but looks like he's close to death (he probably was; this was one of his final films). 

My problem with the movie is that its just too melodramatic. The dialogue is corny and characters tend to over-emote. This movie needed to be more subtle.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 28, 2011)

The worst franchise in film history is _Police Academy _.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

> Thought it was better than the first. I still don't see how people think Paranormal activity is scary.



I admit the first one freaked me out.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never seen the Paranormal films. I'm too easily frightened.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2011)

hahahah poor stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, I rarely watch horror movies.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Did anybody but me hear of Martin Scorsese's next film ? Seems like he's adapting the seventh novel of the Norwegian Harry Hole series, The Snowman.
> 
> Now I'm kind of skeptical on this, Scorsese really didn't do a good job with Shutter Island. It lacked the humor and suspense of the book. Not too mention that he gave away the ending in the first 10 minutes . Although I haven't even read any of this Harry Hole series,even though it's been sitting on my to-reads for a year...guess I've figured out what my next book to read is.
> 
> ...



I don't think you'll ever enjoy book adaptations if they aren't exact.  Which iono some books just will not fully translate and adaptations should take creative liberties if it presents the story and themes with the same degree of creativity as the original possesed.  Not every adaptation can be No Country For Old Men (which already had some pretty big changes)

but I'm not looking forward to it, at this point Scorsese should just do documentaries since they're obviously a labor of love for him


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't think you'll ever enjoy book adaptations if they aren't exact.  Which iono some books just will not fully translate and adaptations should take creative liberties if it presents the story and themes with the same degree of creativity as the original possesed.  Not every adaptation can be No Country For Old Men (which already had some pretty big changes)
> 
> but I'm not looking forward to it, at this point Scorsese should just do documentaries since they're obviously a labor of love for him



Hey, I liked The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, as well as Red Dragon(I'll admit the movie was decent, but the book was great!). Just because I complain a lot about book adaptions doesn't mean I don't like any of them.

Regardless of how bad the film Blood Work is looked down upon, it's a lot better than the book. I thought it was decent.

And I actually found myself liking The Lincoln Lawyer. I hated the book, but I actually found the movie to be quite good. Too bad his older foster bother, Harry Bosch, hasn't gotten a movie yet . There are more, but I don't feel like listing them all out right now .

Besides, look at the comic nerds when it comes to movie adaptions of their favorite comic series. They're a shit-load worse than I am .


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2011)

The worst franchise ever is actually probably "The Howling" based on me memory of those sequels. ALthough I hate the "Halloween" franchise more.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> The worst franchise in film history is _Police Academy _.


 Yeah, they went downhill after the second one .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2011)

You have such a way with words Jena .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Shrek 2 > Shrek 1.


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You have such a way with words Jena .


Why thank you, I try.
I was told that I was Shakespeare by an online quiz I took in the plaza. Seems legit.



Stunna said:


> Shrek 2 > Shrek 1.


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2011)

This X1000

Edit 

Then i realise it's Stunna and it kinda makes sense


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

wtf. Are all of my opinions crap now? :/


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2011)

No Stunna they are not :/ However the original Shrek is superior.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't blame Stunna. The second one had more singing and fairy sparkle, clearly to Stunna's taste.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

I disagree. I enjoy the second more.

EDIT: Shut up, Ennoea.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

*Where the Wild Things Are: B-*

It's simple, but surprisingly effective.


----------



## Bensfer (Nov 28, 2011)

Serenity
Rating: A+

watch the firefly series too! <3


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2011)

Bensfer said:


> Serenity
> Rating: A+
> 
> watch the firefly series too! <3


I miss Mal .




Ennoea said:


> Don't blame Stunna. The second one had more singing and fairy sparkle, clearly to Stunna's taste.


 Stunna is what all my redneck friends call a "Wiener Wrangler" .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunna don't change, so what if you like musicals. It'll get you laid eventually, maybe.


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna don't change, so what if you like musicals. It'll get you laid eventually, maybe.



Well those things are full of subliminal messages that make women want to give blow jobs.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

Clearly musicals are made to promote oral sex.


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2011)

Ennoea, nice set


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Where the Wild Things Are: B-*
> 
> It's simple, but surprisingly effective.


I like it.  Really creative.  Incredibly original.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

HxH is badass

I want a movie with Johnny Depp playing Hisoka.


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you serious?  

I rather they not touch it at all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't want Johnny Depp ever in a movie again.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna don't change, so what if you like musicals. It'll get you laid eventually, *maybe.*


**


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

Eljiah Wood as Gon
Jackie Chan as Killua
Enya as Kurapica
Denzel Washington as Leoreo

And obligatory Esteemed British actor as the role for Netero, possibly Helen Mirren.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

I should read HxH since I love YYH.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

I just watched a documentary about Enron.  Damn.  Those guys were fucking assholes.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I just watched a documentary about Enron.  Damn.  Those guys were fucking assholes.



The Smartest Guys in the Room?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah.  Ethics in Leadership course I am taking required us to watch it.  Pretty interesting.  I have to question some of the odd music choices though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

I've heard some documentary about the FDA is pretty good. Apparently they're corrupt as hell and tried to send some guy to jail for patenting a treatment that fought Cancer.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

That Prometheus trailer was well made.  My excitement for that film has increased.

Michael Fucking Fassbender!


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I just watched a documentary about Enron.  Damn.  Those guys were fucking assholes.



Haha tell me about it. What's even more shocking is the fact that they got away with it for such a long time


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

I had no idea that they were basically responsible for all the blackouts in California.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2011)

*Tower Heist*

8/10

I enjoyed the movie and was glad to see Eddie Murphy return more to his former glory rather than all the kiddy stuff he's been doing for the past 10 years. The entire cast did a great job and worked well together, the only problem is the movie ended in such a odd way.....but it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

I like Young Justice's version of Robin.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That Prometheus trailer was well made.  My excitement for that film has increased.
> 
> Michael Fucking Fassbender!



Do you think I should watch Aliens 3 and 4?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

No.  Definitely not.


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> While the Saw franchise probably should've ended with 3, I actually thought that the sequels were pretty solid for what they were. It felt like the filmmakers were putting actual effort into them, even more impressive considering the short amount of time they had to write/film it.
> 
> The Halloween franchise never really knew what it wanted to be and began to rip off other movies.
> Halloween 2 ripped off Friday the 13th (ironic, as F13 did it to H1).
> ...


You make a good point. 
And the first Halloween is still pretty good, so each subsequent shitquel is like a punch in the gut.



Rukia said:


> I like Young Justice's version of Robin.


So you like dick? 




Stunna said:


> Do you think I should watch Aliens 3 and 4?


NO
Avoid them. Let your memories of _Alien_ and _Aliens_ be untainted.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

Picking a fight?  I see how it is Jena.  

You are going to get the Stunna treatment from now on.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

I knew it! You guys do have a thing against me!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

Just for fun man.


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Picking a fight?  I see how it is Jena.
> 
> You are going to get the Stunna treatment from now on.





You know what? I'm going to go watch a cartoon about a Dick fighting crime and there's nothing you can do to stop me.




Stunna said:


> I knew it! You guys do have a thing against me!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm never coming to the Theater again! 




















Obviously not. Favorite section.












...


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Did anybody but me hear of Martin Scorsese's next film ? Seems like he's adapting the seventh novel of the Norwegian Harry Hole series, The Snowman.
> 
> Now I'm kind of skeptical on this, Scorsese really didn't do a good job with Shutter Island. It lacked the humor and suspense of the book. Not too mention that he gave away the ending in the first 10 minutes . Although I haven't even read any of this Harry Hole series,even though it's been sitting on my to-reads for a year...guess I've figured out what my next book to read is.
> 
> ...



uh............welcome to 100 years ago .


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2011)

> You make a good point.
> And the first Halloween is still pretty good, so each subsequent shitquel is like a punch in the gut.



Yeah the first was epic. Makes the sequels look worse.

Another franchise I didnt care for was the Leprechaun horror films, but I didn't even like the first one, so....

I actually think Alien 3 is somewhat underrated. It's not quite...good...but I think it's okay and the Producers Cut is much better. I remember thinking Resurrection was retarded. But all movies with Resurrection tend to be retarded.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I've heard some documentary about the FDA is pretty good. Apparently they're corrupt as hell and tried to send some guy to jail for patenting a treatment that fought Cancer.



It's called Burzynski: The Movie

I rated it in this thread awhile back.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2011)

Breaking Bad comic made by a Japanese manga fan? lol

Why does it read R-to-L? Cool with me, just because whenever I try to read comics now, I always try to read them like manga XD


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

oh man Eno is rocking a HxH set, it's 2009 all over again


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 29, 2011)

Hiatus x Hiatus


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 29, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah the first was epic. Makes the sequels look worse.
> 
> Another franchise I didnt care for was the Leprechaun horror films, but I didn't even like the first one, so....
> 
> I actually think Alien 3 is somewhat underrated. It's not quite...good...but I think it's okay and the Producers Cut is much better. I remember thinking Resurrection was retarded. But all movies with Resurrection tend to be retarded.


 I actually liked Halloween 2. The other sequels were crap, but Halloween 2 was pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

> oh man Eno is rocking a HxH set, it's 2009 all over again



HxH is back on baby and I couldn't be happier. It's the reason why I still like Shonen mangas.

Anyone seen Inland Empire?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Hiatus x Hiatus


I'm not a fan.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 29, 2011)

Once Upon a Time in the West was on tv. Caught the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a good series

well I really like it


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> HxH is back on baby and I couldn't be happier. It's the reason why I still like Shonen mangas.





Rukia said:


> I'm not a fan.



Ive avoided reading HxH for years because I hate the idea of kids beating up grown adults. But after finally giving it a chance, I kind of like HxH. Killua being strong I can understand, but Gon? How the fuck is he this strong? Anyways, just finished York Shin, I like how it wasnt a typical shonen arc. It had a bit of a 'real world' feeling to it, if that makes any sense. The arc had some really good moments but the Nen exposition overload annoyed me. The Video Game arc should be good.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Having recently seen a few Halloweens, I have to say the original hasn't aged well, and it's sequels are poor as hell.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 29, 2011)

The orig is fun, and the soundtrack is ace, but it definitely isn't scary anymore.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 29, 2011)

Yojimbo

Cool movie but in the end I liked A Fistful of Dollars more.

Next up I think I'll watch There Will Be Blood. I have put it off way too long despite most people saying how good it is. I have yet to watch a Paul Thomas Anderson movie, so this should be a good start.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Yojimbo
> 
> Cool movie but in the end I liked A Fistful of Dollars more.
> 
> Next up I think I'll watch There Will Be Blood. I have put it off way too long despite most people saying how good it is. I have yet to watch a Paul Thomas Anderson movie, so this should be a good start.



Go home to your mother and live a long life eating gruel.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 29, 2011)

Problems?  And with which part


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh no, it was just the perfect moment to use my favourite line from Yojimbo  

And i think Yojimbo is better than A fist full. But then western is your favourite genre no?


----------



## Kobe (Nov 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Go home to your mother and live a long life eating gruel.



 

well done, fat pat. 


now go watch Rashomon.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 29, 2011)

oh I see  

I do like westerns very much, but it's not my favorite genre, you're probably mixing me up with someone. Sci-fi and its sub-genres like cyberpunk are closer to me.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

*Drive*

This movie holds up on the second watch and actually I enjoyed it a lot more.  This is without a doubt my favorite movie of the year, I don't see how anything else can or will compare.  What I really like about this movie is all the little details and choices the director made, I really get the impression in the hands of a different director this would have been a really boring typical and dumb action film that would have focused on cheap thrills.

The scene that really has me thinking about that (and it's been brought up before by other reviews and even talks I've had with people) is the strip club scene.  If you've seen it you know how memorable it is.  I think a scene like that in say some generic director's hands would have seen him actually pull up to the club and have him walk through to the back, neon lights shinning naked girls flaunting around and focusing on them, and then when he confronts Cook they probably would have had the girls go crazy and have close ups of them running around titties bouncing everywhere.  Instead we get something much much more interesting, minimalist, and to the point with complete intensity.  

No other movie that I've seen this year has caused as much discussion as this (save for Tree of Life).  I've had great talks with people on it and everyone has something to say and their own interpretations of the film, Driver in particular.  That's the best thing about the movie honestly, the fact that it stays with you after you watch it and it lingers around your mind for a bit and leaves an impression on you.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

Your last paragraph i agree with it wholeheartedly. The movie just stays with you after the sitting. It is just a rich movie in terms of acting, imagery and also the music. Everything just mashes and blends so well. Absolutely fantastic movie, first day purchase when it comes out on Blu-ray. 

In terms of scenes the driver driving Irene and her kid. Enter "A real hero" then after that him walking to the apartment holding the kid. Oh my god


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vWD7k6TrJ-g[/YOUTUBE]

this is the best song of the movie.  Hands down


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

I also love the fact that since I live in LA I recognize all the locations of the movie

and I've driven around town at night with the soundtrack playing.  It's the best


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

"They broke his pelvis" is also awesome  Really dark. 

Do you also have the jacket and brown leather glows?  However i envy you


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK7pfLlsUQM[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone planning on watching this?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

it looks interesting, I've heard a few things about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I actually liked Halloween 2. The other sequels were crap, but Halloween 2 was pretty good.



I think it was decent, but it already began to show what would plague the franchise when Carpenter ordered more gore scenes inserted to cash in on the gore trend. They look so awkward it's funny. People are struggling but then go reaaaaally still when Michael slits their throat.

I think Halloween 4 was good too (imo, being the best of the sequels). But the rest range from 'eh' to 'arg'.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

I checked out Kenneth Branagh's Hamlet from my school library today... it's nearly four hours long, I think I'll watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I checked out Kenneth Branagh's Hamlet from my school library today... it's nearly four hours long, I think I'll watch it tomorrow.


That's a really good version.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hamlet? 4 Hours?


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Hamlet? 4 Hours?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's rare I ever do this.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

You wont pull it off :ho 4 hrs is steep


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

Meh, I made it through Ben-Hur twice.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

4 hours of Hamlet?


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Meh, I made it through Ben-Hur twice.



That's resume material right there.

Wal-Mart HR: So, Stunna why should you have this job?
Stunna: Bitch, I watched Kenneth Branagh's Hamlet and Ben-Hur. Twice. In one day.
HR: Jesus.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

Like a boss.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

I've watched like forty hours of Justice League in the last three days.  But 4 hours of Hamlet sounds excruciating to me.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

Justice League is boss though. Hamlet however...


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

You people are so uncultured.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

4 hours of Hamlet? Good lord do you have a death wish


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> *You people* are so uncultured.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> You people are so uncultured.


this


and this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm starting to see a lot of online advertising for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  I can't wait to see that movie.  Should be excellent.  Anything less would be a crushing disappointment.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

Im putting my foot down in regards to The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo  Im not watching that movie!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Have fun at Sherlock Holmes 2 then.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 29, 2011)

Vault did you make one of those comments I saw bitching about the American adaption of GWTDT on YouTube? I probably set your elitist ass straight too!


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

I will try, even though i didnt like the first. 

I still have Ghost Protocol to fall back on.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh good. For a second there I thought I was just impatient for thinking four hours was _far_ too long for a movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Good.  A new red band trailer for Shame.  There will probably be a higher quality one available soon.
Pony Polka Your Eyes Out


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Vault did you make one of those comments I saw bitching about the American adaption of GWTDT on YouTube? I probably set your elitist ass straight too!





Vault said:


> Trailer looks very faithful but like the Swedish ones I will not watch. Not a purist or anything but I rather my experience with the books remain untouched.
> 
> Craig as blomkvist is good I must say.



Me quoting myself.


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

Stop twisting my words! 


What movie is that from? Is that _Tropic Thunder_?




Rukia said:


> I'm starting to see a lot of online advertising for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  I can't wait to see that movie.  Should be excellent.  Anything less would be a crushing disappointment.



I thought the book and (original) movie were too violent and rape-y. 
They were too much for my delicate sensibilities, I guess. I could have overlooked that if the story was good enough, but I didn't really like it (I know, grab the pitchforks).
So I'll probably be skipping the movie.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)

I read a little bit of the book in the library today, didnt want to put it down.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

My library has no decent books, I'm stuck reading Anansi Boys.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

You can always resort to the classics.  Edgar Allan Poe short stories.  The Great Gatsby.  Catcher in the Rye.  A Clockwork Orange.  Etc.


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> My library has no decent books, I'm stuck reading Anansi Boys.



Don't you be hating on Gaiman


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

I made my way through most of the Oxford Literary Fiction Classics in HS and I've read most of the American great novels too. Haruki Murakami's stuff is what I'm interested in right now, I really wanted to read Kafka on the Shore. Btw does anyone here have a Kindle here, is it worth it?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

I have lots of books

but nowhere near enough the amount that I want


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

Eno yes read Haruki Murakami, he's excellent probably my favorite living author right now

and fuck da kindle


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you read Norwegian Wood yet Ennoea?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

How much do you want?

@vault: Nope just started his stuff 2 weeks ago, only read Sputnik Sweetheart.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

read Hardboiled Wonderland and the End of the World

his writing is like Shoegaze on print

if you understand what that means you will probably be a fan


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Since I adore Shoegaze I can't wait to read his stuff now. Thanks for the advice guys. 

Now let's get back to discussing more pressing matters. What is everyone's favourite Disney number?


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Since I adore Shoegaze I can't wait to read his stuff now. Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Now let's get back to discussing more pressing matters. What is everyone's favourite Disney number?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Now let's get back to discussing more pressing matters. What is everyone's favourite Disney number?


That's too hard. This comes to mind.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5jDlLJPz1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw "Once Upon a Time in America" and think that was four hours long.....Great movie too.

Forgot to respond to this, but whoever said Halloween hasn't aged well, in many ways I agree. However, I like the style of direction. I'm a sucker for movies that use shadows effectively, that use slow burn suspense effectively and creepy things in the background...things effectively. I also like how abstract the killer is. I much prefer how Michael was originally used compared to how he was treated in the sequels (Jason Voorhees clone). 

Still, Carpenter has since surpassed himself, at least with "The Thing".


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)

Both of these


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)

Had to dp


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Oliver and Company wins.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

> this song made me more care free than hakuna matata ^_^ hahaha


this**


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saw ROTJ, havent seen that movie like in 5 years. It came with my blue ray that in turn came with my new acquired tv.
I tough it was fine but it seemed to me like a family movie, I didnt like the takes on it, nor some of the action takes.
I suppose there was a lot of 2nd unit takes altough I am not quite sure.
I would had liked it to be directed by David Lynch or Steven spilberg. Heck I hate the directors guild for stepping between spilberg and ROTJ.  It would had been an epic finale!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

I was looking at Disney Channel and noticed they're running a month long thing in December called "Giftember". Not even hiding the emphasis on commercialism.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 29, 2011)

*Super 8*- I have to say, I was quite surprised by this movie. I hate J.J. Abrams with a passion that surpasses even Kratos' rage. That said, this is a really good movie, not nearly as great as his only other good thing, Star Trek, but still really good. 

And the kids were not really aggravating. That was probably the biggest surprise though.

*My rating: 7.9/10*


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

I loved Super 8. Why do you hate Abrams?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Abrams is a pretentious a hole.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I loved Super 8. Why do you hate Abrams?


Mainly because of LOST. He created that mass of shit. It seemed like he just threw in sci-fi elements to just throw them in. And nothing is explained until the very end . Like hell I'm gonna sit through 200 episodes to be told why the hell they're on the island . 

Undercovers was horrible. Now he's making Alcatraz, which looks a lot like The Event and LOST had a baby.




Jena said:


> I thought the book and (original) movie were too violent and rape-y.
> They were too much for my delicate sensibilities, I guess. I could have overlooked that if the story was good enough, but I didn't really like it (I know, grab the pitchforks).
> So I'll probably be skipping the movie.


I loved the first two books, and I just finished the third one today. 

In terms of quality in the book series:
1. The Girl Who Played With Fire
2. The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
3. The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest

In terms of quality regarding the movies:
1. The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. The Girl Who Played With Fire

I have yet to watch Hornet's Nest(it's a very good book just not as good as the other 2), but I assume since it's the worst of the series, it'll have a decent movie. The first movie was very good, while the second was just good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm glad Lost is no longer relevant.  I got so tired of hearing about that crap all the time.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

Lost didn't have sci fi shit tossed in for funsies at all.  And Abrams had very little to do with the show past season 1 iirc

A lot of things are explained in every season even if they don't outright in your face state them.

and Lost was always about the characters first


----------



## Nakor (Nov 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Btw does anyone here have a Kindle here, is it worth it?



I have a Kindle Touch. It's totally worth it. There are so many out of copyright/public domain books that all can be read on the kindle for free. Unlike having to pay for any of the classics since they are printed you can just read them on the kindle for free. the cost is made up right there. Newly released books that would be in hardcover usually only cost $9.99 for the ebook, so you save money there too. 

The Muppets Take Manhattan - 7.5/10
I really liked the waitress chick, it's sad that she is probably 50 now.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

Lost is great get lost


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

The first two seasons were great.  And the show turned into a train wreck after that.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

season 3 had a bad halt but 4 onwards was great


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad Lost is no longer relevant.  I got so tired of hearing about that crap all the time.



I still remember I was the only person at my school who actually watched the 24 series finale the week it came on, while everybody else just watched LOST's series finale that week.

My hope for people in my school dropped to a new low  that week . And it's been dropping for quite sometime since then .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

Lost is better than 24

I said it


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2011)

LOST is a much better show than 24.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 29, 2011)

Para, I think we may have a shit-load of disagreements we need to work out....in a knife fight !



Put up your dukes .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Mad Men is better than both.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 29, 2011)

While Breaking Bad is better than Mad Men .


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2011)

And at the top sits The Office, US Version . Get out of here you British bastards!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Even shit like Mad About You and Wings are better than Lost.  LMMFAO.  :rofl


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

*A.I. 9.5/10*
I love this movie. I know that it has flaws and that there are some elements that don't work and that it could have been better, but I still love it. I hate to be one of _those_ people, but I really believe that most of the people I've encountered who hate this movie don't "get it". Well, that was my pretentious moment for the day, anyway.


*Megamind*- 8/10
I had to watch something happy after A.I. 
Megamind is funny and I really like the romance between Megamind and Roxanne.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

Jena.  I really do think you and Stunna may be related somehow.  You seem to have the same library of films available to you that he has.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunna is Jena.


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

I already told you, I'm the demon possessing Stunna.
That's why we're never on at the same time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

Theory.  Stunna = Jena = Chee


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Theory.  Stunna = Jena = Chee



What the hell is this? I dont ev... It all makes sense now, RDJ playing the violin Sherlock style.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

Around 5-6 months ago... this stunna guy came from out of nowhere.  He became incredibly active in this thread.  His timing also coincides with Chee's departure.  They watch the same sort of films.  They post the same.

The Jena connection is a little more flimsy.  They both watch 90% animated films.  They seem to watch the same films only days apart.  Example.  Stunna watched A.I. a couple of days ago.  Jena either has a connection to Stunna.  Or gasp... Jena thinks Stunna has good taste in movies.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxlLbKspcQQ[/YOUTUBE]
I think this is the first and most epic charge ever made!


----------



## Jena (Nov 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Around 5-6 months ago... this stunna guy came from out of nowhere.  He became incredibly active in this thread.  His timing also coincides with Chee's departure.  They watch the same sort of films.  They post the same.
> 
> The Jena connection is a little more flimsy.  They both watch 90% animated films.  They seem to watch the same films only days apart.  Example.  Stunna watched A.I. a couple of days ago.  Jena either has a connection to Stunna.  Or gasp... Jena thinks Stunna has good taste in movies.


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't remember Chee being a sigwhore though.

I kinda miss Chee


----------



## illmatic (Nov 30, 2011)

Chee was the biggest Nolan fan ever if i recall correctly


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

nah I don't think they're the same, Jena seems too white


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2011)

He was a total Nolan whore.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

wasn't Chee a she?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 30, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxlLbKspcQQ[/YOUTUBE]
> I think this is the first and most epic charge ever made!



It only took me a few seconds to recognize this was the work of Sergei Eisenstein. He is a genius.


----------



## Jena (Nov 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> nah I don't think they're the same, Jena seems too white



I _am_ really white. 
The last time I went to the beach the sun reflecting off my pasty skin blinded three people. And brought down a plane.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 30, 2011)

you do come off as quite white. then again, so does stunna...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

but Stunna has posted himself before

and no white guy would pose as black


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2011)

Posting like a black person?  and how does one do that?


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2011)

Simple. Never heard of a wigger before?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2011)

Chee was a she and she sort of screwed me over by convincing me to convert to html, promising to help me run it, but then vanishing leaving me to figure it out and apparently her html skills were rather sucky too as my site is an utter mess now. THANKS CHEE!


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2011)

Blame yourself MH. At least she tried to help your ass.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2011)

*Hana-bi (1997)*

This movie is amazing and will get me to watch anything the director comes out with and go back and check out his other stuff. It is about a Cop and how everyone in his life around him has things go wrong for them and how he is able to temporarily make it better for them until the rest of life catches up with them. 

Its a revenge story that is built more on atmosphere than on the viceral content (however the film does not skimp on that) and the music is done by the guy who does most of the Ghibli movies so is has that mix of haunting/epic that just ads a layer onto the movie.

The movie is amazing.


----------



## Violence (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr. Magoo 10/10

Such funny movie starred by Leslie


----------



## Griever (Nov 30, 2011)

Conan the Barbarian (2011) 

it was pretty good, Jason Momoa did a pretty good job playing conan in my opinion, i give it 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh I remember Chee's love for Nolan, I think her and Tetra would be a good one to watch

Also Lost wasn't about the plot, it was about the characters, until they killed off Locke and screwed up.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 30, 2011)

Lost was pretty gash tbh

The only thing more boring than Lost was people talking about Lost

After the first couple of seasons when it was all hype of course


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2011)

Lost was unique and somewhat ambitious, for me that was enough to validate the hype. House on the other hand, don't get me started.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah that is the key for me if LOST was on any network other than one of the main ones I wouldn't care as much. However to get 6 seasons of that and to get people to watch it. Is an amazing feat of Television.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 30, 2011)

*My Neighbour Totoro - A-*

Liked this one, sweet little film.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lost was unique and somewhat ambitious, for me that was enough to validate the hype. House on the other hand, don't get me started.



Yes exactly

for all of it's flaws, and even as a huge fan I will admit that there were many even today it's a very singular experience.  Especially since it was on a network and not on HBO or whatever

and to this day no other show has made me eagerly await a whole week for the next installment.  Breaking Bad and Mad Men may be better shows sure, but they didn't make me giddy or just genuinely excited to see and for that I put Lost up over many many shows (besides The Wire obviously)


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Blame yourself MH. At least she tried to help your ass.



*runs away crying*

Hmmm.....What's on the movie chopping block for today?

-Tekken (2010)
- The Stepfather (remake)

DAMMIT! Today is going to suck!


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 30, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *My Neighbour Totoro - A-*
> 
> Liked this one, sweet little film.



Miyazaki can't make sweet little films that are great anymore. 

e.g Ponyo.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 30, 2011)

Arrietty was pretty good I thought


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 30, 2011)

There Will Be Blood

Watched it for real this time. And how good that I did it. Awesome movie. Simplistic, but so tense. At the very beginning when the title and then the music came in with those hills, I almost thought this will be a horror movie, haha. The acting was also top notch. Day-Lewis aside, Paul Dano, whom Parallax wants to play Tetsuo was very convincing too. Not sure how good he would be as Tetsuo, but anyway.... this movie is good stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Or gasp... Jena thinks Stunna has good taste in movies.


Hey man.

Shut      up.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't worry Stunna, you're the little brother we never had . That's why we pick on you .

Besides, not like i can pick on my twin brother anyway .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

*Mysterious Skin*

Not an easy movie to watch.  Uncomfortable and simply tragic I don't know if this is the kind of movie I would recommend.  I probably wont watch this movie again.  Not because it wasn't good, but it leaves such a strong impression and it's just so heartbreakingly searing.  This is Joseph Gordon Levitt's most important film not only because it allowed him to later get Brick which would then start getting him roles but also because as good as he is (and he is very good) this is him at his best, I don't think he will ever be this good again.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 30, 2011)

We can all agree that Stunna is a top tier poster.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Miyazaki can't make sweet little films that are great anymore.
> 
> e.g Ponyo.



Wanna smack to the mouth?  

Ponyo was great.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2011)

*Let Me In: A-*

I love how every villain had some kind of feeling of regret or something that makes them sympathetic in some shape or form. "Does evil exist" indeed. The ending's depressing though since we know how it'll play out for Owen. I've the original Swedish version recorded, I'll get around to watching it soon.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wanna smack to the mouth?
> 
> Ponyo was great.



yeah it's great

if you wanna rip on a movie with a group of friends.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yeah it's great
> 
> if you wanna rip on a movie with a group of friends.



Wow. Why Parallax? Thought you was cool.  

*gives a heart-felt and sorrowful smack to the mouth*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never seen Ponyo.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Miyazaki can't make sweet little films that are great anymore.
> 
> e.g Ponyo.


But Ponyo was adorable. Not as good as Totoro sure but it was still a very good movie. And Liam Neeson's performance in the dub was hillarious.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2011)

Ponyo is mostly for kids, it's animated very well though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

You know what else is for kids?  Kung Fu Panda.  Fucking excruciating to sit through if you are an adult.

(I haven't seen the sequel.  Talking about the original.)


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey man, Kung-Fu Panda is fun!

**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

How the shit is it fun?

OH LOOK.  THE PANDA IS FAT.  HE CAN'T FIT THROUGH THE SMALL DOOR.  THE PANDA IS FAT.  HE FARTED.  THE PANDA IS FAT AND HE IS TRYING TO BE A NINJA.  No one over the age of 10 laughed a single time at the theater I was in.

The movie tried to be funny by making fun of its fat protagonist every scene.  It didn't work at all.  Jack Black isn't funny and neither was his character.

Kung Fu Panda was terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone help me, I'm feeling retarded right now. I'm looking at Let the Right One In on TVtropes, and it's saying there were elements dumbed down for the US version, but I think I missed them. Can someone point them out or something? 

EDIT: You're the most critical person in this section, I swear.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you even see Let The Right One In?  Your review earlier was for Let Me In.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 30, 2011)

Is Let the Right One in any better? I thought Let Me In was just decent.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer Let Me In.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2011)

No, I haven't seen the Swede version... but I just don't like not knowing stuff. 

I just read something on the "Now & Later" motif in the film, and I feel like an idiot for not catching on.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> I'm kind of liking this little theme surrounding the Now & Later candy. Just the phrase "now and later" has a feeling of duration, of projecting forward in time. The phrase implies something unfinished, something that continues.
> 
> When we first meet Owen, he is sitting on the jungle gym eating them and singing the jingle to himself. (Although I was a teen in 1983, and in fact growing up in the same media market as Matt Reeves, I must admit that jingle doesn't ring any bells with me. I guess I may be a bit culturally illiterate about my own childhood.  ) Also he is chewing on Now & Later candies. When his mom calls him, he takes the empty wrappers out of his coat pocket and hides them clumsily under the snow. Now & Later is something that he will hide from his mom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muse (Nov 30, 2011)

Chicago - 10/10 

What can I say I love musicals


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)

*Paprika*- 8/10

I saw this movie when it first came out and didn't really like it. I can't remember why, exactly, but I think that it had something to do with the jumping across dreams. Also I was  like 14/15 at the time and my taste in anime at the time was still pretty terrible. While trolling around on IMDB, I came across the movie again. I thought that I may have been judging it too harshly the first time around. 

I was right. This is a good movie.

The whole movie felt really dream-like. There are times when you're not _quite_ sure if it's reality or not. Strangely, the skipping rapidly across scenes helped make it more realistic. I think I've had maybe three coherent dreams in my entire lifetime. The dreams in _Paprika_ are pretty similar to mine. In terms of coherence, anyway. I don't usually dream about parades and china dolls.

I liked the conflict between Paprika and Chiba, the romance between Chiba and Tokita, the sub-plot about the detective, as well as the other various themes scattered throughout the movie. The one thing I didn't like, however, was the villain. In a movie that was so beautifully crafted, it felt like a swift kick to the groin to have such a two-dimensional villain. The ultimate mastermind turned out to be nothing more than your generic power-hunger tycoon. I feel like the movie could have really _gone_ somewhere with the villain instead of just slapping him on at the end like an afterthought. The "final battle" almost felt more like a Saturday morning cartoon than an adult's movie.

Because of that, I _was_ going to give this movie a 7, but I think that the visuals are just so incredible that I can't dip that low. Also, I'm absolutely fucking totally completely in love with the OST.










I could listen to that shit all day on repeat.

I saw the subbed version the first time, so I tried the English dubbed one this time. It's...uh...er...not very good. It's not _bad_, but the acting quality is inconsistant. Paprika/Chiba and the detective were fine (although Chiba tended to veer off into "robot" territory sometimes) but the elderly professor and the villain were just _terrible_. They were clearly reading lines off a paper and didn't bother with infliction or emotion. I'm definitely going to have to try the subbed version again.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 1, 2011)

Gonna be watching Paprika very soon, I think.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 1, 2011)

Sleeping Beauty - 8/10
Purchased this on blu-ray for like $4 during all the sales. Hadn't seen it in probably 15 years. Totally worth it. Such a simple story and so many scenes where there is little to no talking yet the music and animation are enough to keep you watching. 

Hearing the name Briar Rose makes me think of Fables instead of Sleeping Beauty. It probably should be the other way around.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2011)

All I remember about Paprika is that its implied the fat dude gets the girl. 

I found that strange, but at least it broke trends. You only see that kinda shit in Stephen Chow movies.

Tekken (2010 movie): F

Dear fuck, it's worse than I rememebered. It's clear that the writer had never played the games, but probably looked at wikipedia for seconds and was like: "This sucks. It needs more cliches!"

I love how the writer forgets his own script.

Heihachi says something about Tekken not being about "You or I" to Kazuya. But then later says "I am Tekken!". Man, I once had respect for that guy too.


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Gonna be watching Paprika very soon, I think.


You should! Although I'm wondering if this is the type of movie you have to watch more than once before you like it. 
I watched it with my brother this time and he didn't like it at all. Of course, that could just be differing tastes, but I remember having the same reaction the first time I saw it...

Watch it either way.



MartialHorror said:


> All I remember about Paprika is that its implied the fat dude gets the girl.
> 
> I found that strange, but at least it broke trends. You only see that kinda shit in Stephen Chow movies.


Yeah, I liked that. It actually fits really well with the rest of the movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Because Chiba is an uptight bitch, basically, who refuses to acknowledge herself and instead squashes down her personality. Among other things, she can't accept the fact that she loves someone who is physically repulsive and immature. And she purposefully ignores his good qualities because, again, uptight bitch. Until she figures it out at the end.

Also fat guy is the only one who likes her and not Paprika.

I kind of wish the movie would have gone into it more, but, yeah, you're right: it's not something you see all the time.






> Tekken (2010 movie): F
> 
> Dear fuck, it's worse than I rememebered. It's clear that the writer had never played the games, but probably looked at wikipedia for seconds and was like: "This sucks. It needs more cliches!"
> 
> ...


Why you gotta torture yourself, man?


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2011)

How else do masochists get by?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2011)

lol, it's Tekken dammit! I MUST SEE ALL THAT IS TEKKEN! AND PLAY ALL THAT IS TEKKEN!

The Stepfather remake: C-

Holy shit, this wasnt THAT bad. Sometimes, it was even pretty decent. Its nowhere near as good as the original, but it is slightly better than the sequel. It didnt really start to lose me until the ending.

Of course her cell phone runs out of batteries when she needs it.

Of course his vibrates right off the table and breaks.

Man, cell phones are the death of horror films.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Gonna be watching Paprika very soon, I think.



yeah, you can't delay Satoshi Kon for much longer 

I think I should watch Paprika again, I wasn't too fond of it. Actually it's my least favorite Kon movie. For some reason it didn't click with me and I didn't care much for the characters.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nostalgia Critic destroyed Moulin Rouge


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Nostalgia Critic destroyed Moulin Rouge



I still like _Moulin Rouge_, but I *loved* that review.

I like it when he does crossover reviews and seeing brental floss was an amazing surprise!

And all his criticisms are spot-on. Especially with the crying at the end. I feel bad every time, but I always burst out laughing.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 1, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Nostalgia Critic destroyed Moulin Rouge



I can't get pass that epic song at the beginning, I keep replaying it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

50/50 - 7.5/10


Pretty good. It was funny enough, had the right sentimental moments at the right times, and had some decent ass shots.

Nothing spectacular or anything, but it was a good movie if not a bit generic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2011)

*The Lincoln Lawyer*

8.2/10

Solid movie, nice twists/plot, better than I expected. I thought Matthew McConaughey and Ryan Phillippe were outstanding in this film.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, that Nostalgia Critic review of Moulin  Rouge is one of the best things I've ever seen on the net. Who is the girl and the other guy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens - 7/10


It had cowboys and it had Aliens.


The only part I was disappointed with was that they didn't have enough alien vs cowboys in the movie. Most of it was just Daniel Crag looking like fucking Skeletor, running amok against other cowboys.


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Wow, that Nostalgia Critic review of Moulin  Rouge is one of the best things I've ever seen on the net. Who is the girl and the other guy?



Nostalgia Chick and brental floss

And then the other people that made cameos are other reviewers on Nostalgia Critic's site (thatguywiththeglasses.com).


----------



## Hiruzen (Dec 1, 2011)

Horrible Bosses- 8.5/10

Funny movie, one of the funniest I've seen recently. Good cast and funny plot.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2011)

I still haven't gotten around to watching Critic's new video.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 1, 2011)

Audition

 after watching this and remembering Ennoea's joke review I thought that maybe someone could make a fake trailer out of it, like the Wicker Man or something like that.
So far this is my favorite Miike movie. Basically the first half is a slow paced drama and romance story with something bad lurking in the background and then bam! it turns in to something that reminded me of a torture version of ...Perfect Blue?
One positive thing immediately in the beginning was how the son advised the father to marry. In any other movie the writer would have went for the complicated route.

anyway

kirikirikirikiriiiiiiii


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2011)

Step away from the bike!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

I love Audition more and more each time I watch it. I love how the main character is infact the fucked up person there. Misogynistic freak who wants to fuck his son's girlfriend. Nice.

The dream sequence in Audition, and the running through John Malkovich's sub conscious in Being John Malkovich are two of my most favourite scenes now. I love that stuff so much



> after watching this and remembering Ennoea's joke review I thought that maybe someone could make a fake trailer out of it, like the Wicker Man or something like that.



It's a family comedy and you should go in to with that mindset. Family comedy folks. I swear I'd love to just put it on Christmas and watch it with family, it'd be hilarious.

Just got Akira and Redline on Bluray, weekend is set


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2011)

MALKOVICH!?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd love John Malkovich to become a puppeteer in real life, and his puppet rendition of Swan Lake seemed pretty epic, it was much less wooden than Natalie Portmans


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Grown Ups 6.5/10

For an Adam Sandler movie I didn't hate it as much as I could have.

Arrow roulette made me cringe.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'd love John Malkovich to become a puppeteer in real life, and his puppet rendition of Swan Lake seemed pretty epic, it was much less wooden than Natalie Portmans


I had tears in my eyes during this part.  The man is just such an inspiration.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25_F9irGdow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2011)

*Shutter Island: B+*

I saw the ending reveal coming, but it didn't take away from the impact.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2011)

My favorite takashi miike movie is "Imprint". That movie freaks me out. It's like every scene asks itself: "How can I make the last taboo breaker from the last scene seem tame?"

But I wouldnt call it his best either. My biggest complaint is that since it was technically an American production (was supposed to be part of that Masters Of Horror deal...even though Miike isn't a horror director...but it was considered too extreme to show on air) they have all the Japanese Actors speak english. It just doesn't sound right...


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 2, 2011)

Stunna beat me to a Nostalgia Critic gif!


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 2, 2011)

Pale Cocoon

A 22 minute long OVA. The story is basically set in an underground cyberpunk, post-apocalyptic environment in the future. The humans no longer remember their history.There are multiple departments functioning in which humans are working in shifts. One of those is the Archive Excavation Department where the main character is working. The mission is to restore datas, archives that's left behind.

Aside the interesting premise, the strongest point probably is the atmosphere and animation. It works incredibly well. And for it only being this short the story is also told in an effective way with a nice twist at the end. Wouldn't say the characters are exciting, but can forgive it due to the lenght and setting.

Sci-fi anime fans should try this out.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

Bridge to Terabithia C+

It was alittle too tragic for my tastes but I have to say the little girl Leslie seemed very talented, infact if it wasn't for her portrayal the film wouldn't have been as good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw that movie in theaters and sobbed on the spot at her funeral.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 2, 2011)

That death was unexpected man, and I was mocking the whole film up  until that point. Imagine how the kids in the theater felt.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

> That death was unexpected man, and I was mocking the whole film up until that point. Imagine how the kids in the theater felt.



I was gonna give it an E before her death, but the last 20 minutes were really good.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 2, 2011)

Sucker Punch
4/10

Sexy girls in leotard fighting with 3D object like things. Awesome action. No plot what so ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

Fuck Brazil is on TV but no my dad wants to watch Cinderella with Drew Barrymore, fuck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2011)

u mad? I SAID R U FUCKING MAD


----------



## Amuro (Dec 2, 2011)

what is it Drew Barrymore season? my girlfriends watching 50 first dates :/

i've got Brazil on record though

*Akira* *- A*

It's been a good few years since i first watched it, while it doesn't quite hold up to the manga it's amazing nonetheless. Totally forgot how shitty Kaori has it in this compared to the manga.

Can't wait to see what the hollywood adaptation has in store. I hear they are changing a few things around.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, looks like this is my last movie from Netflix, because some dude hacked into my parents account, now they won't accept a different account. Yay customer service . Although my Dad bought Showtime, HBO, Cinemax, and Starz. I guess it's time I check out A Game of Thrones.

*Tucker & Dale Vs. Evil*:

I love Alan Tudyk in Firefly, and this to. It was pretty funny.

*My rating:7.3/10*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't seen Akira in a long time.  I'm worried the animation would bother me.  I saw the original Vampire Hunter D recently and thought it looked awful.

(On the other hand... Evangelion is still good.)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2011)

Say uh, Rukia. Can't help but notice you stole that avatar.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 2, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> That death was unexpected man, and I was mocking the whole film up  until that point. Imagine how the kids in the theater felt.



I know, right! I'm in my mid 20s and I had tears in my eyes when she died. I had no idea this was going to happen. I thought it was going to be like a "stardust" type movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

Which movie are you guys talking about?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2011)

Bridge to Terabithia.

...

Thief.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never seen it.


----------



## Z (Dec 2, 2011)

On The Waterfront - 9/10

Very great; powerful and emotional movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2011)

Akira has much better animation than Vampire Hunter D.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen Akira in a long time.  I'm worried the animation would bother me.  I saw the original Vampire Hunter D recently and thought it looked awful.
> 
> (On the other hand... Evangelion is still good.)



They are both leagues apart trust me. Vampire Hunter D is a horrible looking film even for 80's anime.

*Ghost in the Shell 2.0 - F*

They should never have touched the original. The CGI is horribly integrated  and stands out like a sore thumb. Also a big fuck you to Manga for putting what can only be described as a camrip of the original on the disc as an extra.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

> I haven't seen Akira in a long time. I'm worried the animation would bother me. I saw the original Vampire Hunter D recently and thought it looked awful.



Vampire Hunter D looked bad from the start though, Bloodlust on the other hand is a masterpiece (suck it who whoever thinks otherwise)

Cronos is on, I'd watch it again but not in the mood for freaky ass old men


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

Bloodlust looks pretty good.  And I love the music.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

The Game is available on Netflix right now.  An early Fincher film.  Very underrated.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

Is that the one with Micheal Douglas and the clown?


----------



## Vault (Dec 2, 2011)

New moon  2/10. Stunna how the fuck can you say this is the best twilight? Jesus it's bad bad bad!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes.  It's a good rule of thumb to not miss films like this when they are on Netflix.  I am still disappointed that I missed out on Dark City during its recent limited run.


----------



## Vault (Dec 2, 2011)

Rukia new set bama I approve


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUU

Rukia stole Pseudo's set!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks.  I just thought I should show my support for an upcoming film that I am very excited about.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 2, 2011)

*The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest*:

Having found the time to watch this movie without my brother in the room, it's pretty good. I'm surprised that the worst book of the series(The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest) actually had a better adaption than the best book of the series(The Girl Who Played with Fire).

One major plus I had about this movie is that Ronald got more screen time. The downside however is that he never says anything....throughout the whole film. Hell, his taunts when fighting Salander weren't even included from the book . Not too mention leaving Berger's sub-plot with her stalker half-way done .

Other than that, it was really faithful to the book .

*My rating: 7.3/10*


----------



## Jena (Dec 2, 2011)

Is that girl in Rukia's avatar covered in semen or is my mind just in the gutter?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> Is that girl in Rukia's avatar covered in semen or is my mind just in the gutter?


It very well might be . It might be after Bjurman's "special" scene .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2011)

Not semen.  Lisbeth prefers women.

(Occasional trysts with men do occur though.)


----------



## Nakor (Dec 2, 2011)

Tales from Earthsea - 7/10
It was just OK. I never read the books so I don't know how far it deviated from them, but according to the wiki page it was almost an entirely new storyline. It felt incomplete. Not one that I would watch again for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

It sucks, I was bored out of my ass when I watched it.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Rukia new set bama I approve



Rukia stole my ava man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Rukia stole my ava man.


I think someone needs to create a Dragon Tattoo set.  A really good one.  And I think everyone in this section should wear that set to hype the film.  Solidarity.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 3, 2011)

I will be the one!

I can't remember the place where I found my ava though. That place had great pics.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunna.  Smurfs is available for download on the Playstation Network.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

It's been awhile since you've worn that set.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never had a Smurf set.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey the Chris Bosh set is back

you would be a Heat fan Rukia :|


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

No.  I dislike the Heat.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Heat has the best Videogame shootout on film ever.


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2011)

Heat is absolutely amazing. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hey Heat has the best Videogame shootout on film ever.


I like the movie.  Mann did a good job.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

I wanted De Niro to kill Pacino in Heat, Pacino was way too haxxed.


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wanted De Niro to kill Pacino in Heat, Pacino was way too haxxed.



This.  

Hated righteous kill though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought 50 Cent did a nice job in Righteous Kill.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope he got laid in Batman because he saved Kidman's life, he should get some for that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Not on screen.  I know because I have seen that piece of crap.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hey Heat has the best Videogame shootout on film ever.



*cough* The Untouchables baby carriage scene *cough*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunna left as soon as I mentioned the Smurfs was available on the PSN.  And Jena isn't here.  Guess brother and sister are watching it together.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

Lies.**


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2011)

Jena and stunna siblings? Makes sense. Alot of sense actually.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

Too much sense to be true.

...

...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2011)

holy shit they are siblings

mystery solved


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting.


So, there was a marvelous movie on tv. Nick Fury: Agent of Shield starring David Hasselhoff. Truly marvelous.

And now Hudson Hawk is on. Oh boy....


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunna and changing sets...

Watching rabbit hole.


----------



## Jena (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Stunna left as soon as I mentioned the Smurfs was available on the PSN.  And Jena isn't here.  Guess brother and sister are watching it together.


I was at work 
The printer broke today. 
That was fun.



Vault said:


> Jena and stunna siblings? Makes sense. Alot of sense actually.





*Toy Story 3*- 10/10
The perfect movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2011)

you work at staples or something?


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunna is offline guys.

He isn't even try to hide the fact that Jena is his dupe.


----------



## Jena (Dec 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you work at staples or something?


I work at my college as a tutor. One of the places I work is the Writing Center, which is kind of like a mini computer lab. There were about 20 people in there today trying to print when the printer committed seppuku. 



ThePseudo said:


> Stunna is offline guys.
> 
> He isn't even try to hide the fact that Jenna is his dupe.


Bitch I only have one "n" in my name.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

I won't be seeing War Horse.  That looks way too sad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> I work at my college as a tutor. One of the places I work is the Writing Center, which is kind of like a mini computer lab. There were about 20 people in there today trying to print when the printer committed seppuku.
> 
> 
> Bitch I only have one "n" in my name.


you got an english degree?


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I won't be seeing War Horse.  That looks way too sad.



Dude, it's Spielberg. Did the horse die or something?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Just got done watching Fate/Zero Episode 10.  Sort of a mediocre episode.  It really started off slow.

I thought it became really interesting at the 10 minute mark though.

Rin is awesome.





ThePseudo said:


> Dude, it's Spielberg. Did the horse die or something?


It looks like it might die.  I would rather see humans die than animals.  I don't want another Homeward Bound on my hands.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2011)

that movie just looks bad


----------



## Jena (Dec 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you got an english degree?


Nope, I'm still a student.
Going to be an English major starting next semester, though.



Rukia said:


> Just got done watching Fate/Zero Episode 10.  Sort of a mediocre episode.  It really started off slow.
> 
> I thought it became really interesting at the 10 minute mark though.
> 
> Rin is awesome.It looks like it might die.  I would rather see humans die than animals.  I don't want another Homeward Bound on my eyes.



It's always sadder when an animal dies. 
I have the fear that _War Horse_ is going to be like _Black Beauty_: aka fucking sad story about a horse.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2011)

Just watched *X-Men First Class*.

Goddamn, I was in pain seeing how everything seemed great and awesome and then turned upside down. But that's the point of the movie lol.

Goddamn/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

*Hugo: A-*

I didn't really know what to expect going into the movie, but it was great.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't expecting the movie to have anything to do with Georges Melies.


----------



## Jena (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Hugo: A-*
> 
> I didn't really know what to expect going into the movie, but it was great.
> 
> ...



Same here 
It was kind of a "what" moment, but not an unwelcome surprise. I like him.



*Prince of Egypt*- 9/10
I'm not very religious (er...at all) but I like this movie. It's visually stunning, the songs are great, and I like how the story examines the conflict between the two brothers. 

*Anastasia*- nostalgia/10
This is among the many kids' movies that you have to pretend takes place in an alternate universe. The "history" is atrocious.
With that in mind, I still like this movie. 

I also discovered something AMAZING on my TV. I have both of these movies on VHS, and I automatically have my TV set to turn on captions when it's on mute. I had to put it on mute for a few seconds to answer the phone while I was watching _Prince of Egypt_. It didn't transcribe the dialogue in the movie, but once a song started the captains came up. I don't know what this means, but it blew my mind.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Glad to know you two enjoyed your trip to the cinema.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Glad to know you two enjoyed your trip to the cinema.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jena (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Glad to know you two enjoyed your trip to the cinema.



Thanks.

He had to cover my eyes during the scary parts, you know. And then I got really excited and peed on the floor. The manager wasn't very understanding.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

I personally wasn't able to get into Anastasia that much. Am I the only one who found the animation unattractive and the songs just alright?

EDIT: Except this. This was marvelous.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

Up In the Air: A

Very well written movie, and not just the somewhat snappy the dialogue, I really felt the characters were all spot on here, esp uber bitch slut whore Alex. It moved at a good pace, all the events unfolded very nicely and I'm glad it ended on an ambiguous note, I hate movies where all of a sudden an older character makes a complete 180 within a week, habit die hard writers.  

Flawed characters, hypocrisies, lies but still a human optimism at the core of it all. Ah can you smell the stench of the American Dream.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2011)

You're just jealous there ain't no British Dream


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2011)

I know people that didn't like Up in the Air because they said Clooney was just playing himself

which in turn I would respond yeah, but Clooney is still more fun and interesting than you


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Anastasia is more unique and more entertaining than 90% of all Disney offerings.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2011)

from the 2000s yeah I can agree with that

if you mean ever

yeah no it was a decent film with some nice numbers and a wacky bat


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

Of course nothing outside of Miyazaki can compare to Fantasia.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Anastasia is more unique and more entertaining than 90% of all Disney offerings.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdd6_ZxX8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

> You're just jealous there ain't no British Dream



It did no good for any of them, but then the film talks about how you end up lonely if you run away from it. So yeah it's like a Serpent's pit made out of gold, you get all the gold around you, but then you have to live and have sex in a pit with a serpent.



> I know people that didn't like Up in the Air because they said Clooney was just playing himself



I'm sort of in the category because he's playing himself (and looking a little bored at times) but so what, atleast here it's completely relevant to the story. Now him playing himself in a Vampire movie where he kidnaps a family and takes them in to Mehico would be counted as a valid critique.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 3, 2011)

LotR: Fellowship of the Ring - 8.5/10
Watched this on blu-ray since I just bought the extended trilogy box set. The blu-ray quality was good, except for towards the beginning where some scenes were kind of blurry. it was weird.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2011)

im surprised you guys know who Georges Melies is. figured you lot were uncultured savages .


I remember I did not like Anastasia when it first came out.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm sort of in the category because he's playing himself (and looking a little bored at times) but so what, atleast here it's completely relevant to the story. Now him playing himself in a Vampire movie where he kidnaps a family and takes them in to Mehico would be counted as a valid critique.



hey who wouldn't wanna see that


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

This has been a lonely couple of weeks film wise.  Its the end of the year.  My classes are finished.  It's a light month at work.  I want to go to the theater.

But there has been absolutely nothing worth seeing.  I thought about seeing Hugo.  But its really not for people in my age group.  I want to see Shame, but its limited release so far.  Nothing good came out Thanksgiving weekend obviously.  Twilight is about to win its third weekend in a row.  This is depressing guys.  These studios are fucking up.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2011)

watch older movies you haven't gotten a chance yet.

I have a bunch ready to go and in between Mad Men seasons 3 and 4 and Firefly I'm set till the new year

until social life comes and rears it's ugly head anyways


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

Hugo's tone isn't equivalent to that of a Disney picture, you know.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

The theater is pretty much empty, watch older stuff Rukia.

I'm gonna go on a French film diet soon, I really want to watch some decent French cinema.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The theater is pretty much empty, watch older stuff Rukia.
> 
> I'm gonna go on a French film diet soon, I really want to watch some decent French cinema.



I downloaded The Mother and the Whore the other day.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

I want one of the networks to make this show again.  With a higher budget and hotter chicks this time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx_0nabBzzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This has been a lonely couple of weeks film wise.  Its the end of the year.  My classes are finished.  It's a light month at work.  I want to go to the theater.
> 
> But there has been absolutely nothing worth seeing.  I thought about seeing Hugo.  But its really not for people in my age group.  I want to see Shame, but its limited release so far.  Nothing good came out Thanksgiving weekend obviously.  Twilight is about to win its third weekend in a row.  This is depressing guys.  These studios are fucking up.



_Hugo_'s really for all ages. Actually, it's probably more for adults. I think that kids would grow bored with it. I'm also assuming that most kids don't know who the subject matter is.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2011)

What is Hugo about, and what doe sit have to do with Georges M?li?s?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2011)

)

arm yourself with knowledge


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a biopic about the Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez.  He's played by his good friend Sean Penn.  I suggest you check it out ASAP.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The theater is pretty much empty, watch older stuff Rukia.
> 
> I'm gonna go on a French film diet soon, I really want to watch some decent French cinema.



When I think of French films I always think of Cach?. I fucking hated that movie. An utterly complete waste of my time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

I think of Brotherhood of the Wolf and Amelie.


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2011)

I think of...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2011)

I think of ? bout de souffle


----------



## Nakor (Dec 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think of Brotherhood of the Wolf and Amelie.



I wish I would think of Amelie, I really enjoyed that movie. I even own it. Yet for whatever stupid reason I think of a movie that I hate. 

On a different note, that anyone see this that Nickelodeon was making a follow up to the Last Airbender called Last Airbender: Legend of Korra?

While the live action movie sucked horribly, the cartoon was freakin awesome!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

In before Stunna thinks of Ratatouille.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

Nakor said:


> On a different note, that anyone see this that Nickelodeon was making a follow up to the Last Airbender called Last Airbender: Legend of Korra?!


Yes.  Most of us know and are very excited about this.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2011)

When I think of French Cinema I think of this

[YOUTUBE]yyRZy-ei2mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Dec 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Yes.  Most of us know and are very excited about this.



Why didn't you tell me! I only heard about it today. 

I love Air! Favorite album is Talkie Walkie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

Please have another Ember Island Players episode.  That shit was hilarious.


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2011)

Korra fans, check out the avatar thread in the theatre section.
The opening for the new show has been leaked.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay.  So where is the full episode?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2011)

Instrument: Ten Years With the Band Fugazi (1999)

people that like Fugazi love Fugazi.  It's a love and loyalty that can be compared to such things like people's love for Nintendo, or Star Wars, or Stunna and musicals.  So this film is a treat.  We get really neat footage of the band and interviews as well as seeing how part of recording Red Medicine went

basically it's 2 hours of great fan stuff and performances 

[YOUTUBE]OgI1OPcJxG8[/YOUTUBE]

If you even kinda like their stuff check it out.  and if you've never heard of them, check out their albums and then watch this film you'll enjoy it loads more.

as a huge fan of this band this was like the best music documentary ever.  I'm willing to try to track down the out of print dvd it's that great.

I think another really interesting part of the band and doc is how the band talks about how they don't have a set list ever and when you see footage of them play live it seems the complete opposite.

also Guy Picciotto owns 

[YOUTUBE]5kOuBonIyH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2011)

F/Z 10 - Boring as fuck filler/10


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2011)

*The Muppets*

This is a hard film to talk about I guess like most comedies because as a whole I didn't see anything special at all but in portions and in gags here and there it was funny. Couple of the songs fell completely flat, Walter was pretty bland and there is a massive missing chunk of the movie where what he does at the end for the act is explained at all. 80s Robot, Rowlf, the assortment of discarded happy meal toys, and the ending credits of the short were to me the best parts of the film.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> F/Z 10 - Boring as fuck filler/10


I think this is a harsh assessment.  Was it the most entertaining episode?  Certainly not.  But I like anything that I perceive to be well written and well directed.  And I don't see how anyone can argue against that aspect of this episode.  The story was great.  All of the pieces really fit together well.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



-Rin was shown practicing and learning from her father.
-Rin's school life and friendship with a classmate were given enough screen time to sink in.
-Rin had a magical scare when she opened a forbidden tome.
-Rin was able to use what she learned from her father when it mattered most and saved the others.  SHE DID SOMETHING SABER WASN'T ABLE TO DO.
-The story allowed a nice tie-in for Kariya.  Aoi now knows what Kariya has given up to help her and her family




The music during the climactic scene was excellent.

And Rin is fucking badass.

Probably the weakest episode so far.  But lets not let the quality of the series blind us... this was still top shelf entertainment.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *The Muppets*
> 
> This is a hard film to talk about I guess like most comedies because as a whole I didn't see anything special at all but in portions and in gags here and there it was funny. Couple of the songs fell completely flat, Walter was pretty bland and there is a massive missing chunk of the movie where what he does at the end for the act is explained at all. 80s Robot, Rowlf, the assortment of discarded happy meal toys, and the ending credits of the short were to me the best parts of the film.



Did you watch the muppets when growing up? I wasn't a huge fan of Walter, but he helped move the story along and there was still tons of screen time for the other muppets. Amy Adams was great. 

Some of the cameos were awesome in it too. I liked the Emily Blunt cameo since it related to her role in The Devil Wears Prada. 

The Toy Story short at the beginning was absolutely amazing. Loved the idea of them using happy meal toys.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

Batman Under The Red Hood: A-


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Did you watch the muppets when growing up? I wasn't a huge fan of Walter, but he helped move the story along and there was still tons of screen time for the other muppets. Amy Adams was great.
> 
> Some of the cameos were awesome in it too. I liked the Emily Blunt cameo since it related to her role in The Devil Wears Prada.
> 
> The Toy Story short at the beginning was absolutely amazing. Loved the idea of them using happy meal toys.



Not in the way this movie hopes I have seen episodes of the show, and Christmas Carol and Treasure Island. Never had a desire as I have gotten older to watch the other films from the 80s.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

The Host B+

Best monster movie of the last decade probably. A tale of a Working Class Family vs the World


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 4, 2011)

George of the Jungle 2 - 1/10.

Third worst film I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

At least Brendan Fraser isn't it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9XXaU8xnV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2011)

George of the Jungle is Furious Georges favorite movie.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Please have another Ember Island Players episode.  That shit was hilarious.



Best episode in the series if you ask me. 



Violent By Design said:


> George of the Jungle is Furious Georges favorite movie.



That's racist.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

lol**


----------



## tashtin (Dec 4, 2011)

The Thing - 6/10

A rehashed version of the classic, nothing original, nothing scary. The CGI use made it lose much of the charm and gore factor of the original. Not a bad film but not a good one either.

It's only redeeming quality is that it makes you want to see the original after you've left the cinema - not a bad thing.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2011)

Pseudo is that a Misa set? D:



Ennoea said:


> Now him playing himself in a Vampire movie where he kidnaps a family and takes them in to Mehico would be counted as a valid critique.



you just said the passphrase

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYxxgvA8rlM[/YOUTUBE]



> The Host



I think I recently saw the ending of this movie (the last 10 minutes). It was on a channel that usually airs bad movies, so I wasn't eager to check out the whole movie, but I might do it eventually.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 4, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Pseudo is that a Misa set? D:



Yes, I love her sense of style.

The song at the bottom is also hers.


----------



## andrea (Dec 4, 2011)

Super 8: 7/10

Not really my type of movie but it had a few awesome moments. The cast was fantastic and I love the little movie-within-a-movie thing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

I watched some Dragon Ball Z today.  Been a while for me.  I forgot how funny Trunks and Goten are.


----------



## Invidia (Dec 4, 2011)

17 Again

My sister made me watch it with her, and I really wasn't expecting much, but it was actually pretty good. The humor was lighthearted and fun. Very enjoyable all around.

7/10.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

17 again?  One of Furious George's favorites.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

17 Again was better than it should have been.


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Dec 4, 2011)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High: ?/10

Not sure how I ended up watching this one again. Didn't like or dislike this time around. Mr. Hand is great though.


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2011)

Super 8 - 6.8/10


Going to start getting more realistic with my ratings to avoid ratings films on emotional impact etc.

Building my own scale to remind me. Starting with the worst movie to my favorite films.

0.0-2.0/10 - The Pallbearer
2.1-4.0/10 - Godzilla (1998)
4.1-6.0/10 - Jurassic Park
6.1-7.0/10 - Super 8
7.1-7.9/10 - Capote 
8.0-8.5/10 - Black Swan
8.6-9.0/10 - The Social Network
9.1-9.5/10 - American History X
9.6-10/10  - American Beauty

Now I'm considering coming up with a 0-100 scale based on different items which compose a film, similar to a Alcohol Rating. Something like script 0-15, cinematography 0-10, directing 0-30, acting 0-20, sound 0-10, film impact 0-15. 

So my rating for American Beauty might be...
Script 15/15
Cine 10/10
Directing 27/30
Acting 17/20
Sound/OST 9/10
Impact 15/15

For a total of 93/100 or just 9.3/10


This may be a good way for the users here to give a more accurate/fair rating, as it forces the user to consider each aspect of a complete film. As you can see, it forced me to judge AB slightly more.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2011)

why do you rate things out of a 100?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> 17 again?  One of Furious George's favorites.



Everyone's a clown today.


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2011)

It would allow me to break down each aspect of a film. Yes, I could just do it in fractions, but it's easier to use whole numbers.

This is basically how most wine/liquor reviewers judge spirits. I would definitely need to reconsider which subcategories should have more allotted points for reward. Impact should probably be 0-10 for one thing. Cine should probably be 0-15...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations Grape.  You have successfully created the world's most complicated rating system.  Be proud.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, it's more convenient to throw down an arbitrary letter or number and flame those that disagree with me.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with Rukia, system is far too complicated and specific. Score isn't really important anyway, it's what you thought of the film in the end that should be the focus.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 4, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> This is basically how most wine/liquor reviewers judge spirits.



O you fancy huh?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 4, 2011)

Hugo: A-

To whoever said that it was mis-advertised, you're right. The movie DOES look like some sort of steam punk fantasy-adventure film. But it's not. It's a drama that's a celebration of filmmaking- from watching them to making them to understanding them- and as such its superb.

I do feel Scorsese indulged himself a bit too much at times. The dream sequence with the train was pointless and probably bloated the cost a lot more (the budget was 140-170,000,000 and didn't need to be). It looked good though.

Patton: A

Hell yeah, great acting (Goerge C. Scott is amazing), lots of action and it has a compelling story too. Its only flaw is that the ending seems rather choppy. It skips over some stuff, but overall I thought it was amazing.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I do feel Scorsese indulged himself a bit too much at times. The dream sequence with the train was pointless and probably bloated the cost a lot more (the budget was 140-170,000,000 and didn't need to be). It looked good though.


I thought the train scene was supposed to send home the message about films influencing dreams and vice versa. It was the second one with the automaton that I thought was unnecessary.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 4, 2011)

LotR: The Two Towers - 9/10
The more I watch it the more I enjoy it. Some of the extended scenes are great, but I understand why they weren't part of the theatrical version. I don't think I will have time to watch Return of the King tonight, since I won't finish it til like 1:30am.


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2011)

Nakor, I approve . 

Fellowship is still the best LoTR though.


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, it's more convenient to throw down an arbitrary letter or number and flame those that disagree with me.



Don't make me start flaming you for being 15 as well.




Everyone will use my system. You'll see.

Hell, TetraVaal would probably use it.


And yeah, I fancy. Kind of like ketchup.


----------



## Fleak (Dec 4, 2011)

Monsters (2010) - 6.5/10

Concept is really cool and it's impressive for a debut director however it falls short of what everyone was expecting the film to be.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

Just watched the first episode of The Walking Dead. This show's legit.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Just watched the first episode of The Walking Dead. This show's legit.



Watch a few more episodes then tell us what you think.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

What, does it go downhill?


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2011)

Loool the first episode of walking dead is so good that any normal person will realise that there is no way the same quality can be sustained for the remainder of the season, so expect a massive dip in quality.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

Well 16 minutes into episode 2 and it's still decent. So far, so good. Grimes roughing up that redneck has made him set-worthy.


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2011)

You and changing sets...

Edit

Thw first 3 episodes are really good...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

If I had a 150x200 avatar I guarantee I'd keep the same set for at least a month.


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2011)

bullshit stunna. if i cant get one, you certainly better not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 4, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYxxgvA8rlM[/YOUTUBE]



That's a goddam Goddess right there . It's too bad that scene is spoiled with her becoming a vamp. Ruins my climax .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd imagine Tarantino's face has ruined many a climax.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What, does it go downhill?



I think so... and not even just by the ridiculous standard the first episode set.



Ennoea said:


> I'd imagine Tarantino's face has ruined many a climax.



ZING!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

Dang. I feel bad for that redneck that got left behind.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 4, 2011)

Vault said:


> Nakor, I approve .
> 
> Fellowship is still the best LoTR though.



I always liked Return of the King best. However I haven't seen it in a few years, so I my opinion could change after watching it this time.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

RotK is probably my least favourite for some odd reason. I was never really impressed by it. Fellowship is the best.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2011)

Return of the King is the best

Fellowship is lots of talking and walking and that one badass Gandalf scene


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

It feels like ages since I've seen Two Towers and King, but I see Fellowship at least three times a year for some reason.

I think it's because it's _always_ on TV, and the others _never_ are.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah, Stunna. You and your Star War and Lord of Ring. Kids today, Ill tell ya.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I thought the train scene was supposed to send home the message about films influencing dreams and vice versa. It was the second one with the automaton that I thought was unnecessary.



True, and yes, the automation was pointless too.

I also felt that the movie didnt need to show the Father die. Even stranger as that was supposed to be a flashback.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 5, 2011)

So I saw three films yesterday because the pub near me has started double film showings of a Sunday evening.

First up, *Drive* - I caved and downloaded it. Very good film, but fell short of classic IMO. Maybe it'll grow on me on repeat viewings - I actually preferred Bronson to it, but that might be something to do with being British. The overall tension and atmosphere was pretty great though. Arbritrary alphabet rating - *A-*

Second, *Home Alone*. Obviously I'd seen this before, but probably not for ~ ten years. It is what it is, I can't hate on it. Fun christmas film. Arbritrary alphabet rating - *C+*.

Third, *Inglourious Basterds*. Solid film, and there were some bits I really really liked, but it was overlong, bloated and a bit self-indulgent for my tastes. Still, Christopher Waltz was five star. Arbritrary alphabet rating - *B*

The ratings aren't really fair, because I thought Drive was a much better film that Inglourious Basterds, but oh well who gives a shit.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh don't worry whimsy, you will change your drive score to an A+ very soon enough. The movie will linger in your brain. Its that good!


----------



## Nakor (Dec 5, 2011)

I was able to watch the first half of RotK last night. There's a good chance it'll still be my favorite.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

Fellowship of the Ring is the best of the three.  It's almost tolerable.  The other two are just an incredible waste of time.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 5, 2011)

ROTK has a criminally dragged out ending and it didn't even manage to include one of the best bits of the last book.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are talking about the Scouring of the Shire and can't understand why that wasn't in the film then there is no help for you.

Also I agree about Fellowship but hold no ire for the next two, also the new cast members were pretty great.

Universal is closing the Jaws ride on Jan 2nd and replacing it with something new and Exciting


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 5, 2011)

I can understand why they didn't put it in

But the ending was just snorlax moment after snorlax moment


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2011)

Fellowship is the best because it has the most fantasy elements in it. Two Towers and Return of the King kind of feel like war movies. But they are still great of course.


I saw Bridge of Terabithia discussion a few pages back. It made me tear a bit, too. Leslie was the main reason why the movie was so powerful. Annasophia did very well (Though I had seen her in Soul Surfer recently. She has grown up, but her acting hasn't improved much)


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2011)

Agreed you really don't have to see all that stuff to know that once those eagles fly in and the screen goes black that it is what is going to happen.

But they wanted to tie it right into the beginning of Fellowship with Bilbo and the book so whatever.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, it's fair enough.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2011)

*1911*

A bit boring, unless you're interested in Chinese history. The film editing was pretty bad. Felt like watching a slide show in chronological order.

5.5/10


*The Art of Getting By*

6.5/10

Emma Roberts' look - 9/10 


*Crows Zero*

My second Miike movie, after Visitor Q which was excellent. The first half was funny and kickass but it dragged a little in second half. Surprised to see doe-eyed Yamada playing a gangster. Cute. 


Soundtrack was awesome.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 5, 2011)

*Fate/Zero Episode 10* - 7.5/10.0

I didn't have much expectations from this episode, it was all Rin, but for future episodes we got some hints. Seeing Kariya again was good, I hope he can survive in later rounds. Can't wait for Berserker - Saber interaction.


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> True, and yes, the automation was pointless too.
> 
> I also felt that the movie didnt need to show the Father die. Even stranger as that was supposed to be a flashback.



If I admit that I laughed when the father died, does this make me a bad person? 

I'm sorry! I don't know why. Something about Jude Law getting burned to a crisp strikes my funny bone. Maybe it was the cinematic way he through his hands over his face or maybe it was because my friend leaned over and said, " This is the origin story for Watson."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Outrage - 6.5/10

Kind of fun to sea Takeshi mixing it up in the Yakuza again, but it was nothing that great. The story was pretty okay with lots of little twists and turns, but the action sequences were lacking and too few and far between.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Fellowship is the best because it has the most fantasy elements in it. Two Towers and Return of the King kind of feel like war movies.



To be fair the Tolkien novels have almost the exact same shift(s) in tone. The novel FoTR was like super-Fantasy, with the magical random appearances from Tom Bombadil.... who is like if you injected the semen of Chuck Norris and the Brawny paper towel man into a pregnant rhino.

And as for the trilogy itself I mostly enjoyed it. You can't really ask for a better adaptation... of course as a Tolkien nut I have to point out the things that really bugged me. 


*Spoiler*: _ NERD MODE_ 



- *Having Saruman and Gandalf getting into a "Force" battle was a little cheesy to me.* In the book their war was very much about words and philosophical viewpoints. I guess Jackson felt the audience would fall asleep if there wasn't some action in the confrontation. Its understandable but a bit of the point of Gandalf/Saruman's disagreement was lost because of it.

- *I understand why the Scouring of the Shire was left out but that does not mean its presence wasn't missed.* It was a very important part of the novels because it made it clear to you just how much the characters changed. After running from Nazgul, being captured by Orcs and chased by giant spiders the hobbits were like straight bosses in their homeland, living above the influence rather then going with it. 

- *"If you want him come and claim him!".... Why is there feminism all up in my LoTR?* The scene with Arwen all by herself facing off against some of the most fearful servants of Sauron ever conceived was preposterous. Gandalf himself was wary of confronting them and yet this Elf princess (who we don't see fighting in any of the wars, mind you.) is standing toe-to-toe with like 5 of them? This completely destroys the dread of the Ring-Wraiths and it also does not make a lick of sense when you consider her character in the novels.

- *Faramir's character suffered alot.* I think Jackson got the look and attitude of Boromir's gentle brother down right but a good chunk of his substance was left by the wayside. You wouldn't even know he is one of the wisest characters in the series going off of the movies.

- *Completely missed the point of King Denethor.* It can be argued that Faramir's character is sort of lessened because the movies were already very long and they didn't have time to develop him. With Denethor you get the impression that Jackson just didn't get the character. He thought Denethor was just some crazy old king rather then a grim, dark immensely wise and powerful man who was doing everything in his own power to protect his kingdom. It was very sad to see Denethor, a man who was able to wrestle with Gandalf himself in their minds, screaming madly for Gondor to retreat.  

- *Frodo siding with Gollum about Sam trying to take the ring? BS. I hate this more then any other liberty taken with the novels*. This single brain fart from Jackson undoes every single obstacle that Frodo goes through and now nothing makes sense. The whole point of the Ring and wound from the Nazgul and all the other stuff Frodo went through was that it ended up making him an incredibly wise and incredibly dark and incredibly sad character... not unlike an Elf-king. Jackson portrayed it like the Ring turned him into this desperate drug-addled junkie who sides with skinny murderers against his best friend. Going off of how the films portray Frodo it doesn't really make sense that he had to leave Middle-Earth with the wise and old people like Gandalf, Galadriel and Elrond. I hate it. Totally useless change.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _DISAGREEMENTS!_ 




*Faramir:* They had to change the character and they explained this in the behind the scenes, in the books when Frodo and Sam run into him he doesn't put up any challenge to their desires and the ring has seemingly no effect on him, which would sap all power this object is supposed to have on people.

*Frodo siding with Gollum:* Again you have to give your antagonists power or else there is no drama it works in the context of everything that has come before.

*Denethor:* We are not making six hour movies here so obvious everything in Minas Tirith had to be exercised down to get to the core of the story they were telling. 

*Arwen:* Arwen was taunting because she knew what the River was going to do, and they beefed her role up to give Strider real reasons later also they are movies and not books so you need that motivation up front and expanded upon so you get more scenes of her.

*Scouring of the Shire:* Can't exist the story they are telling is Frodo taking the Ring to Mordor. That has to be the climax of your film there is NO POSSIBLE WAY TO make those scenes work in this structure AT ALL




Oh and a movie I saw

*Outrage*

Takeshi Kitano's latest film and a return to the bloody, violent hot tempered world of the criminal underground and it is stylish, visceral and has exactly the right things to say about that life style to just be perfect. Also comes with a nice bunch of dark humor that makes it that much better.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _DISAGREEMENTS!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _OH YEAH!?!_ 





*Faramir:* Understandable I guess.

*Frodo siding with Gollum:* Not understandable. Are you claiming that Tolkien portrayed Gollum in a way where he *didn't* have power? Them being forced to rely on a known liar to guide them through the land of Mordor gave him more then ample power. There is no real reason for this change and, no, the context wasn't building up to that. In context Frodo was steadily becoming more wise and more aware of his power over Gollum with the Ring. Him choosing to side with Gollum goes AGAINST all of that... which is why Tolkien didn't put it in his story.  

*Denethor:* Doesn't take six hours to portray his character right and it would have made the character much more entertaining, film constraints or not. This is nothing more then the result of 1 of 2 things. 1). Jackson didn't really get the character. 2). Jackson didn't trust the audience to get the character and dumbed him down.

*Arwen:* Book-to-film sensibilities does not excuse the fact that the Ring-Wraiths are made to look like weaklings all because Jackson felt the LoTR lacked "I am woman hear me roar!" appeal. The whole scene was obvious trailer filler. And I don't buy that the scene lent any validity or power to her relationship with Strider. Galadriel left a huge impression in the movies when she acted *just the way Tolkien intended*. I don't see how Arwen would be much different.

*Scouring of The Shire:* Like I said before I do get why this scene was dropped, though I still miss it alot. Such and awesome scene.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2011)

I have not read the books in a while so I will bow out here.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I have not read the books in a while so I will bow out here.



You'd better sucka!  

But seriously don't take it the wrong way. I don't think we could hope for a better adaptation then Jackson's adaptation. Most of the changes made (like leaving out Tom Bombadil, the Barrow-Wights, the Woses, etc.) I think were necessary to make a compact film trilogy. Some of them though I think muddled some of the deeper things Tolkien was trying to get across.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2011)

I read the books once a year I like them a lot

but I also love the movies

I must be crazy


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I read the books once a year I like them a lot
> 
> but I also love the movies
> 
> I must be crazy



I love them both too so what's your point, skippy?


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 5, 2011)

Furious George be furious


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't got no point

just sayin' is all

I've been watching Mad Men season 3 this weekend.  I have 4 more episodes to go.  Thoughts on that when I wrap up the season maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2011)

in like 5 hours


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2011)

lol yeah ridiculously long movie here.... but when I say soon I actually mean like at the earliest tomorrow. I have to go to work soon anyway.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2011)

Eraserhead

I'm not exactly sure what I just saw, but it was quite an extraordinary experience. Once someone takes their time to delve deep into it, it's posssible to come up with many interpretations, but at first hand this is probably meant to be felt. Lynch is really good at making a grim and unsettling atmosphere. All those noises in the background, the bleak industrial setting and the imagery... I can imagine people leaving this movie after the first 5-10 minutes.  
Very grotesque and demanding with freakish characters (the main lead is borderline burlesque with the way he moves and the faces he makes)...yeah, not an easy piece.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 5, 2011)

scott pilgim vs the world - 6/10 
its entertaining but not my type of movie.

puss in boots - 7/10
very funny and really good cgi




αshɘs said:


> Eraserhead
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what I just saw, but it was quite an extraordinary experience. Once someone takes their time to delve deep into it, it's posssible to come up with many interpretations, but at first hand this is probably meant to be felt. Lynch is really good at making a grim and unsettling atmosphere. All those noises in the background, the bleak industrial setting and the imagery... I can imagine people leaving this movie after the first 5-10 minutes.
> Very grotesque and demanding with freakish characters (the main lead is borderline burlesque with the way he moves and the faces he makes)...yeah, not an easy piece.



one of my favourite movies ever! though i do have to admit, i prefer the first half (before the baby turns up), but im biased cause i enjoy heavy industry and eraserhead is the only film ive watched that really captures the, idk, aliveness? of industry like that.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 5, 2011)

_Christmas with the Kranks_ - 7.5/10


One of the few live-action Christmas movies I actually enjoy.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 5, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> one of my favourite movies ever! though i do have to admit,* i prefer the first half (before the baby turns up)*, but im biased cause i enjoy heavy industry and eraserhead is the only film ive watched that really captures the, idk, aliveness? of industry like that.



Its been awhile since I've seen the movie but I think I liked the second half of the movie better than the first. Thought it was too slow moving. The movie overall was good. Def not one of my favorite movies ever, nor is it even my favorite Lynch movie. Still need to see Elephant Man and Inland Empire.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 5, 2011)

Lord of the Rings just isn't my cup of tea. Me and fantasy do not get along anyway . I usually can't stand the long-winded explanations of magic and land in fantasy.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2011)

*Mad Men season 3*

it's been awhile since I've seen this season (about 2 years more or less) and I remember I didn't enjoy the first half very much.  After watching it again though the first half was a lot stronger and the season was no longer a meandering first half followed by a very strong second half.  Watching it all together in marathon format also certainly helped it a lot more (seems to be the case with all AMC shows).  The second half is just as strong as I remember if not even better.

The true strength of this show is the gorgeous cinematography, no other show on tv looks as good it's a perfect blend of colors and scope.  Seeing as how this is a character study/period piece it's not for everyone especially people looking for a fast moving plot or event after event slapped on.  It's a slow burn but the methodical pacing coupled with strong performances all around and the best camera work in all of tv make it among the tv elite.  A lot of people wont enjoy it but there's nothing else quite like it.

I feel like I can just go on and write about this show but I wont.  Definitely check it out if you're at least interested though.


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

*The 30 minutes of Red Riding Hood that I could stomach* - 1/10

What is this shit?
AND WHY IS GARY OLDMAN IN IT
GARY STOP PICKING SHITTY ROLES


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *Mad Men season 3*
> 
> it's been awhile since I've seen this season (about 2 years more or less) and I remember I didn't enjoy the first half very much.  After watching it again though the first half was a lot stronger and the season was no longer a meandering first half followed by a very strong second half.  Watching it all together in marathon format also certainly helped it a lot more (seems to be the case with all AMC shows).  The second half is just as strong as I remember if not even better.
> 
> ...



I hate Mad Men, but I will admit that the acting is simply stunning. Jon Hamm is a very talented actor.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't care for it much either, but the acting and the cinematography is outstanding.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> AND WHY IS GARY OLDMAN IN IT


Why was Al Pacino in Jack and Jill?  Why was Ben Kingsley in Blood Rayne?  Why has Robert De Niro been in shitty films for the last 15 years?

Nic Cage isn't the only celebrity that likes to spend money.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Why was Al Pacino in Jack and Jill?  Why was Ben Kingsley in Blood Rayne?  *Why has Robert De Niro been in shitty films for the last 15 years?*
> 
> Nic Cage isn't the only celebrity that likes to spend money.


 You just reminded me about that shitty movie he was in called Ronin. Jesus that was terrible .


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> *Why was Al Pacino in Jack and Jill?*  Why was Ben Kingsley in Blood Rayne?  Why has Robert De Niro been in shitty films for the last 15 years?
> 
> Nic Cage isn't the only celebrity that likes to spend money.



The better question is, "Why does _Jack and Jill _exist?"


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

Ronin is better than 90% of the stuff he has done lately.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2011)

Red Riding Hood is arguably worse than Twilight. Although at least it has more action....and a plot.


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Red Riding Hood is arguably worse than Twilight. Although at least it has more action....and a plot.



Was there a plot? I guess I was too distracted by the sound of my brain imploding to notice.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

So you uh... kind of contradicted yourself there Martial.  Which is it?  Which is better?


----------



## Huntress (Dec 5, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Its been awhile since I've seen the movie but I think I liked the second half of the movie better than the first. Thought it was too slow moving. The movie overall was good. Def not one of my favorite movies ever, nor is it even my favorite Lynch movie. Still need to see Elephant Man and Inland Empire.



fair enough  personally i never found eraserhead slow moving.

watch out, Inland Empire goes backwards its _that_ slow. i rented it on dvd cause i really liked the soundtrack on youtube, so i thought the movie would be good, especially as i usually like david lynch stuff. 
but my god, it was so fucking slow and convoluted. its one of the few films ive actually quit on (i gave up after an hour and 30 mins).
i know that it does have some good scenes in it, and some really creepy ones, but they are atleast 2 hours in by the time u get to them and honestly i just looked them up on youtube, which is lazy but the non weird creepy parts just did not hold my interest at all. 
the movie was such a huge dissapointment for me, especially as i felt the music wasnt used correctly either.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

I want to watch Red Riding Hood.  Seyfried is hot.  I just need someone to convince me that the film is an hour and a half of steamy love making and I will go buy it right now!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2011)

So Inland empire isn't good? That's disappointing, I was gonna watch it after I finally watch Brazil and Time Bandits sometime this week.


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I want to watch Red Riding Hood.  Seyfried is hot.  I just need someone to convince me that the film is an hour and a half of steamy love making and I will go buy it right now!



You kind-of-almost-sort-of see her boobs. 
A guy starts untying her top but then they get interrupted. 

I don't know after that. That was right around the time I stopped watching.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So Inland empire isn't good? That's disappointing, I was gonna watch it after I finally watch Brazil and Time Bandits sometime this week.



well id say it was shit, but try it anyway, u never know, u might really enjoy it. u can always quit it if it gets boring.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> You kind-of-almost-sort-of see her boobs.
> A guy starts untying her top but then they get interrupted.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So you uh... kind of contradicted yourself there Martial.  Which is it?  Which is better?



read my review! lol.

I think both movies succeed and fail in different areas. I think RRH had more potential, some interesting concepts, decent locations and tolerable CGI. The action aint that bad either. But the love story is even blander and more shallow than Twilight.

I always hate how in these movies, the main guy has to be a prick to prove his love. But the guy who doesn't get the girl is the one who proves his love through heroics or whatever. 

Plus, cast ranges from underused (Billy Burke) to forgettable (I respect Pattinson and Lautner sooo much more after seeing the two leads in this movie) and the movie is glaringly obvious.

So take it as it is. The love story is worse, but it has better action/visuals.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 5, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> fair enough  personally i never found eraserhead slow moving.
> 
> watch out, Inland Empire goes backwards its _that_ slow. i rented it on dvd cause i really liked the soundtrack on youtube, so i thought the movie would be good, especially as i usually like david lynch stuff.
> but my god, it was so fucking slow and convoluted. its one of the few films ive actually quit on (i gave up after an hour and 30 mins).
> ...



Sounds like I probably shouldn't watch it. It was on my netflix streaming queue for like 2 years. That and Che. Since I am getting rid of netflix at the end of the month, I'll likely never watch either.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

> I always hate how in these movies, the main guy has to be a prick to prove his love. But the guy who doesn't get the girl is the one who proves his love through heroics or whatever.



The douche bag always just has to make sex eyes after killing everyone, and say he's tortured etc to get the girl, while the good guy gets fucked over in all of these.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Like IRL pretty much 

I jest, I jest.

Somewhat.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You just reminded me about that shitty movie he was in called Ronin. Jesus that was terrible .



 You gotta stop posting here if you gonna keep slagging on amazing films.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I remember liking Ronin

Haven't seen it for aggessss though


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

Ronin is great, it had one of the best car chases on film.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

Ronin wasn't amazing

but it was a good film


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sometimes They Come Back - 5/10

Wow, this movie was bad.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So you uh... kind of contradicted yourself there Martial.  Which is it?  Which is better?


Probably means that it is worse than Twilight but better than its sequels.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

> Ronin wasn't amazing
> 
> but it was a good film



Other than the car chase I remember nothing about it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ronin is great, it had one of the best car chases on film.



I agree, it's actually my favourite car chase scene.

Anyway, datJean Reno


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ronin was okay.


That is all it was.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

It's not De Niro's fault he doesn't have tits CMX. Well he does have tits but not the type you want.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

I was gonna watch 3 Iron today

but I read HxH instead

I blame Eno


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2011)

HXH was good this week, surely that should count for something.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah it was

I mean I'm rereading the series from vol.1


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Ahh the memories, reading non-volume scans that were little more than scribbles.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

those were terrible memories


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I never specified good memories


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2011)

Alone in the Dark: D

For many, it's Uwe Boll's worst film. I think its better than House of the Dead and BloodRayne, but it's still pretty bad.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I was gonna watch 3 Iron today
> 
> but I read HxH instead
> 
> I blame Eno



3 Iron is good, a bit slowpaced though.

But HxH is quite good too, so you are forgiven for not watching it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ronin is great, it had one of the best car chases on film.



Well....I don't like car chases all that much .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

Mirai Nikki Episode 8:  A-

Good episode.  I just wish Yuki was a better character.

Mirai Nikki is basically the closest thing we have to Death Note.  Not quite as good, but definitely worth your time.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

> Yeah it was
> 
> I mean I'm rereading the series from vol.1



Happens to me every 2 years. I end up re-reading through HXH aswell. I've read the Ant arc about 3 times now. 



> Well....I don't like car chases all that much



Fair enough. As I get older tbh I tend to like Action less and less, I prefer atmosphere and dialogue anyday. I sound like a douche

@MH: Stop watching Alone in the Dark, it's a terrible movie. The acting is so horrible.

Mirai nikki is the one with the crazy murdering children right?


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes Ennoea, you do.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

I still wet my pants when Ripley faces the Alien Queen though. I guess I like action when it's concentrated to a few characters, like one on one fights. The whole everything's ablaze action from Transformers and War movies does nothing for me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Mirai nikki is the one with the crazy murdering children right?


There is a crazy character or two.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I still wet my pants when Ripley faces the Alien Queen though. I guess I like action when it's concentrated to a few characters, like one on one fights. The whole everything's ablaze action from Transformers and War movies does nothing for me.



Well one on one action has always been better. Transformers' action doesn't make sense, half the time you are trying to figure what the hell is going on. Except for the forest fight in Transformers: ROTFL, that was awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

SAM!!!!!!  WHERE ARE YOU?!  

Yeah.  The forest scene was real awesome.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> There is a crazy character or two.



More like the whole cast besides the main character are ravenous psychopaths heavily intent on murdering anybody in a very brutal manner . Shit's crazy man .


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 6, 2011)

Why do talented actors feel the need to be in bad films? It's obvious from their track record that they know what a bad script is. 

e.g Gary Oldman in Red Riding Hood.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2011)

The movies might be bad but you can not deny that Optimus is fucking badass.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

Number 9 isn't a psychopath.  I won't let you slander her on my watch!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Number 9 isn't a psychopath.  I won't let you slander her on my watch!



Okay then. She's a sociopath with somewhat of a conscious .

Although that detective seems to be the most sane, he's gotta be some kinda cannibal or something . We haven't had a cannibal yet.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Happens to me every 2 years. I end up re-reading through HXH aswell. I've read the Ant arc about 3 times now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late. I reviewed it too!


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2011)

*An All Dogs Christmas Carol*: -2/10

There are some things I don't understand about this movie:
1. Why it was made.
2. Why any human being consented to be a part of this.
3. Why I haven't pitched the VHS out the window.
4. Why I watched it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

> Too late. I reviewed it too!



I'm sure you've seen it before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm sure you've seen it before.



I think it was my 3rd time.

I saw it in the theaters, when it came on DVD (with my pa!) and now (recorded it on TiVo).


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2011)

*Christmas Cottage*: 4/10
I enjoy this movie much more than I should. Jared Padalecki is the only reason I ever watch this. Every year my brother and I make crazy Supernatural-related conspiracy theories and mock this movie incessantly. (Mostly by assigning each character a character from Supernatural: the old man is Castiel, the mom is Adam, the dad is John, and the brother is Meg.)

That being said, I hate Thomas Kinkade and the fact that they made a movie based off his shitty folksy life irks me to no end.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

Good news guys.  Michael Bay changed his mind.  He's going to direct Transformers 4 after all.  Disaster averted.


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Good news guys.  Michael Bay changed his mind.  He's going to direct Transformers 4 after all.  Disaster averted.



Be still my heart.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2011)

*Road to Perdition*:

I normally don't like mob movies, but this movie was just too good. Tom Hanks was awesome as Michael Sullivan, and Daniel Craig didn't do too bad as the villain. The chemistry between Sullivan and his son was great too. The ending almost had me bawling .

*My rating:8.8/10*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

Jude Law even did well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2011)

That was also a very surprising thing about the film. I actually thought Law was going to be bad .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

*The Great Happiness Space*

A documentary focusing on a Japanese Male Host club.  Which if you don't know what those are they're like lounges where you pay for an individual or a group's company and you drink and talk and such, sex rarely gets in the picture since there are separate outlets for that but that's another story.  It was really interesting and it gives you an insight at how exploitative, to both sides involved, the business really.  I also was really intrigued at the moral questions that various individual hosts have at having these women spend lots and lots of money regularly and they realize that they're just taking advantage of them.  The fact that most of the regulars are prostitutes that shower these men with money simply for attention and have someone to talk to made it really seem like a circle of excessive drinking and spending by all these people who at the end of the day are very sad and admittedly emotionally damaged.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2011)

Man, I had this weird dream that two of my former classmates convinced me to go and watch Jack and Jill. The beginning wasn't even that bad; it was some sort of gathering to a house party and luxury and sport cars were getting trashed in hilarious ways in front of the villa...I think. But when I looked around my classmates were already gone and the more the movie advanced, the more uncomfortable I felt...especially after Pacino showed up. In the end it was so painful I had to run to the toilet and cool myself with some water (think of DiCaprio in Shutter Island or Reeves in The Devil's Advocate for example). 

So fucking weird. What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Man, I had this weird dream that two of my former classmates convinced me to go and watch Jack and Jill. The beginning wasn't even that bad; it was some sort of gathering to a house party and luxury and sport cars were getting trashed in hilarious ways in front of the villa...I think. But when I looked around my classmates were already gone and the more the movie advanced, the more uncomfortable I felt...especially after Pacino showed up. In the end it was so painful I had to run to the toilet and cool myself with some water (think of DiCaprio in Shutter Island or Reeves in The Devil's Advocate for example).
> 
> So fucking weird. What is this supposed to mean?


 You'll lose your friends if you go see Jack and Jill .


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Good news guys.  Michael Bay changed his mind.  He's going to direct Transformers 4 after all.  Disaster averted.



Who was going to do it?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2011)

Jude Law is a decent actor.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 7, 2011)

This film is underrated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2011)

Jude Law is a good actor, but he's boring as a leading man. I like his unconventional roles (although he did a good straight man with gay undertones in Sherlock Holmes)


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

Yasha said:


> This film is underrated.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Good news guys.  Michael Bay changed his mind.  He's going to direct Transformers 4 after all.  Disaster averted.



"Better" news: Still no sign of Shia.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

Shia is just one of a million things wrong with that franchise.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2011)

Serpico

I thought the music was really corny sometimes and some developments were fast....maybe too fast. I think this movie steamrolled through the topic so fast that in the end it felt like it only skimmed the surface. Pacino did great, though it was funny seeing this hippy cop among the others. His two girlfriends felt a bit wooden though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2011)

*The Outlaw Josey Wales*

Loved the cross-country travel with Wales, as well as that Indian he picked up. Overall, a very enjoyable film .

*My rating: 8.0/10*

Next up is the Dollar Trilogy. I just love HBO, Cinemax, and Starz.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Shia is just one of a million things wrong with that franchise.



Transformers is better than The Avengers.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2011)

Highly doubtful.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

Here it is.  The best eight minute trailer I have ever seen.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7awaM0UmYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanna see Bay return to his former "glory". Imo, his best movies rely on the banter between two charismatic leads (Bad Boys, The Rock) while explosions happen all around them. 

Transformers lacked that. Even the first one.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

We may not be able to protect the earth.  But you can be damn sure we will avenge it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Here it is.  The best eight minute trailer I have ever seen.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7awaM0UmYI[/YOUTUBE]



Even though I said I wouldn't watch this, fucking hell is it faithful or what ?__? Everything i saw from locations to actors is what i pictured when i read the book(s).


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> We may not be able to protect the earth.  But you can be damn sure we will avenge it.



I fucking laughed when i saw that, the trailer was lukewarm. Sad but true


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe the next trailer will be better?

Who do you think is more likely to get a line of dialogue?  Thor or Hawkeye?  Or will Iron Man talk for 2 and a half minutes?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Even though I said I wouldn't watch this, fucking hell is it faithful or what ?__? Everything i saw from locations to actors is what i pictured when i read the book(s).



Hopefully they won't be forgetful of the real reason why Blomkvist took the job of finding Harriet Vanger.

The Swedish movie completely left that out.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

Really? Thats like one of the most important things. How can you leave that out? Good thing i didnt bother with the Swedish ones.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2011)

Not too mention they took a very important scene from The Girl Who Played with Fire and added it in the first movie .

I'm not really worried about Fincher's work on Dragon Tattoo. I'm more concerned with his adaptation of The Girl Who Played with Fire(If he does it). The Girl Who Played with Fire easily had the worst adaptation of the three books. The Girl Who Played With Fire was my favorite book of the trilogy, so I was very upset .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

I doubt Fincher will be involved after this one.  He has so many other projects lined up.


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2011)

*Christmas Vacation*- 8/10
I watch it every year.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

In terms of quality, the books have always been Girl Who Played with Fire >/= Girl With the Dragon Tattoo >> Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest.

From what i have seen from the trailer, Fincher needs to stay.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, he might just put the project into develoment-hell, while he works on his other ones.

I just want to see a faithful adaptation of The Girl Who Played with Fire before I die .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to see a Superman film with Brainiac or Darkseid as the villain before I die.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2011)

A Rated R Deadpool film would be 10 times better than that :ho. Love me some Deadpool.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

Supes vs Darkseid live would be amazing


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it would look silly

but maybe they could make it work


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

If they ever make a Deadpool film... I'm sure they will find a way to fuck it up.  They will probably try to cram a love story in.  (LMAO at the unbelievable romance that took place in Thor.)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

damn Fincher really does have a lot of projects

the best being The Killer, holy shit don't do anything else before you do this Fincher


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think it would look silly
> 
> but maybe they could make it work


With the technology of today, I think it could work.

Although a live-action version of that Superman Vs. Doomsday fight from the animated movie would be sweet to see too.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> If they ever make a Deadpool film... I'm sure they will find a way to fuck it up.  They will probably try to cram a love story in.  (LMAO at the unbelievable romance that took place in Thor.)



Was it like 2 or 3 days?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

I expect to see 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea next.  An intriguing project since it seems like Fincher would be outside of his comfort zone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to see Uwe Boll direct "The Social Network 2" before I die, but I highly doubt I will ever get that.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

20,000 Leagues sounds like it would be really cool

but Fincher doing The Killer (The comic series, not the HK film) is just way too exciting.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

And here i thought it was the HK movie The Killer  I was getting well excited.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> And here i thought it was the HK movie The Killer  I was getting well excited.



If you read the comic you would be very excited


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

Cleopatra is also a possibility.  Fincher himself probably hasn't made up his mind.  He will probably want to rest for a little while.  He started filming TGWTDT almost immediately after he finished The Social Network.  And he is notorious for his hardworking style.  He likes to shoot scenes about a thousand times before advancing.  Dude has to be exhausted.

Scorsese is the same way when it comes to his next project.  Every day some news source is reporting some new choice.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> If you read the comic you would be very excited



Yeah i might have to check it out.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

Fincher reminds me of 70s Scorsese where he would have project after project nonstop


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

What about Ness?  That could be pretty cool.

It sounds perfect for Fincher.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

Torso was a great comic

so yes I would like to see Fincher do it.


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2011)

*Live Free or Die Hard*- OOH LOOK BRUCE WILLIS EXPLODED A HELICOPTER/10

I should've just watched the first one instead. I miss Rickman.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2011)

The Dilemma: F

This was that Vince Vaughn/Kevin James comedy where Vince discovers his best friends wife is having an affair. It blows. For one, it isnt ever really funny and the actual funny parts sometimes feel tacked on. But I didn't like ANYBODY in this movie. We're supposed to feel bad for Kevin james, but he's shown to be sort of an asshole who's probably cheating himself (It's presumed that he is going to massage parlers for sexual favors, as his wife says). Vince and his girlfriend are also dishonest (albeit in other ways). Channing Tatum actually is pretty funny here, but the movie doesnt know whether he's just a fool who doesn't understand his part in all of this or if he's a cunning, sadistic douchebag. One scene has him apparently 'crying' because of his actions, but later on, he does what is arguably the most despicable thing in the entire film (and that says a lot). In the end, it's just a lot of bitching and complaining. I hated everyone. I hated this movie.

Ron Howard should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Live Free or Die Hard*- OOH LOOK BRUCE WILLIS EXPLODED A HELICOPTER/10
> 
> I should've just watched the first one instead. I miss Rickman.



I still liked this one, some scenes were just too ridiculous though. It's the worst out of all of them. The original Die Hard is one of my favorite movies ever. 

I also hate whenever it's obvious that a movie wasn't filmed on location. I don't mean scenes that can be filmed inside a studio. For instance when they are in the yellow cabs and it's supposed to be DC, that is bullshit. There are not that many yellow cabs in DC. That's gotta be NY that they are filming it in.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2011)

Exactly.  Ron Howard has marginal talent at best.  Aren't you guys glad he isn't making Dark Tower?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2011)

I hate Die Hard 4. Absolute tosh.

Akira on glorious Blu Ray: A

I still think it lacks characterisation for the main two characters, and Tetsuo's descent in to madness is alittle simplistic but overall it's a classic. And the animation doesn't look dated at all Rukia.




> Exactly. Ron Howard has marginal talent at best. Aren't you guys glad he isn't making Dark Tower?



He's a decent director but he could never do Dark Tower justice. I'm not sure who could tbh.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2011)

Ennoea you wanted to watch Brazil did you not?   Its on Film 4, started 12 minutes ago but you can always catch it on +1.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

FML.

My Spanish class has unanimously voted to watch _Christmas with the Kranks_ at our Christmas party over _It's a Wonderful Life._

/enter "I don't want to live on this planet anymore" gif here.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2011)

That means you caved and voted for a movie you don't like!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

I said unanimously, didn't I. Piss, poor word usage, apologies. 

No, but seriously, I'm pissed.


----------



## Kabukicho (Dec 8, 2011)

*The Devil's Double *- 7.5/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> FML.
> 
> My Spanish class has unanimously voted to watch _Christmas with the Kranks_ at our Christmas party over _It's a Wonderful Life._
> 
> /enter "I don't want to live on this planet anymore" gif here.



Everybody knows in order to watch the perfect Christmas movie, you must watch Die Hard.....even if it's not one of the choices .


----------



## Z (Dec 8, 2011)

Gladiator - 6.5/10

Really liked Commodus and Maximus was badass, but wasn't too fond of the plot.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2011)

Finally someone who isnt on Gladiator's nuts. Its very overrated


----------



## Nakor (Dec 8, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Everybody knows in order to watch the perfect Christmas movie, you must watch Die Hard.....even if it's not one of the choices .



I completely agree. Die Hard is the best Christmas movie. Love Actually is second best.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been meaning to see that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 8, 2011)

Gladiator is a good movie. It's not great, but still pretty good.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Gladiator is a good movie. It's not great, but still pretty good.



Im not disputing that, however some of the praise it gets is abit too much.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2011)

> My Spanish class has unanimously voted to watch Christmas with the Kranks at our Christmas party over It's a Wonderful Life.



Why is the classic Jingle all the Way not an option?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

It was just stuff like Elf and what not. A single other kid recommended Wonderful Life, but was shot down when it was revealed that the movie was made over 20 years ago and is black and white. I went to sleep.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 8, 2011)

Ennoea .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

What did Ennoea do...

>looks up Jingle All the Way

Oh lmao. I forgot about that movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It was just stuff like Elf and what not. A single other kid recommended Wonderful Life, but was shot down when it was revealed that the movie was made over 20 years ago and is black and white. I went to sleep.



The people in my high school right now are the same way.

Nobody wants to watch old movies these days. People ask me all the time why I like old movies .

High school sucks balls with movie decisions. During my Junior year(which was last year), people chose to watch Spaceballs over the newest Star Trek movie . 

I even had a guy tell me Tron: Legacy was good, while Dirty Harry sucks .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2011)

> It was just stuff like Elf and what not. A single other kid recommended Wonderful Life, but was shot down when it was revealed that the movie was made over 20 years ago and is black and white. I went to sleep.



All High Schools are the same. On Christmas we used to get stuck watching Nutty Professor 2, Bad Boys 2 and shudder Batman and Robin


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2011)

If you guys want to watch a real Christmas film check out Black Christmas.  It is excellent.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

Just finished the first season of _The Walking Dead._ Overall really good.


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2011)

_*Crazy, Stupid, Love*_
★★★★★

I might be a little bias


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2011)

*Mad Men Season 4*

exceptional even within the context of the show.  The cinematography of course remains the absolute best in television it's so gorgeous but this season it was a little different.  The previous seasons had a more tinted quality to them but this time the visuals are clear and forward thinking in the context of the show, seeing as how 1965 is the midway to the decade we see some shades of what's to come later in the years and the style moves from nostalgia to progression (at least within the decade).  The season also excels from rewatching as events that seemed glossed over or tacked on now not only benefit from rewatching but in marathon format and we see how carefully detailed and thought out this show really is.  Not only that but events have more weight and impact with the benefit of foresight (especially Anna and Don :'[) and the acting is all across the board fantastic, I don't think it has been ever better.  The pacing is also absolutely incredible this time around, the amount of plot points and events per episode is really staggering when you really break it down and it doesn't waste a single minute.  Also The Suitcase is hands down one of my favorite episodes on any television show ever.

This is definitely my favorite season now when initially I thought it was the weakest.  Everything here is so well developed and carefully thought out it's really impressive

This is probably my favorite show on tv right now, it has compelling characters, masterful acting, and absolutely stunning imagery.  Again not for everyone and at this point you've probably already made up your mind on the show, but damn is this some fine fine film.


----------



## Jena (Dec 9, 2011)

*Bridesmaids*- 6/10
This movie was averaging a hard 5, but there are some really funny scenes that elevate it higher. Unfortunately these are surrounded mostly by dull scenes.
Also the cop is really cute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Silver Bullet - 5.5/10


Okay. Shitty werewolf film with shitty people in it. Gary Busey was good, but that is all.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 9, 2011)

Tetsuo the Iron Man

Now this is one weird, disturbing, sick, fucked up movie....with a cool industrial theme.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 9, 2011)

I just watched the new trailer for 'Battleship.'

I don't think I'll ever be able to say a bad thing about directors like Christopher Nolan or JJ Abrams ever again. They're looking like Godsends compared to Peter Berg.

Hollywood... I just don't get it anymore. I mean, for years people have been talking about how fucked up Hollywood is, as if it couldn't get any worse, but it is. Just imagine if this humungous piece of shit becomes a financial success. Just imagine what Hollywood studios will try to adapt next.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> masterful acting


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im1_PutK3sc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2011)

That was a good scene. Makes me wanna watch Mad Men, but I'm intimidated by shows with 40+ minute running times with over 20 episodes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh my God I saw the 3 stooges trailer and its pretty much the worse thing ever. I mean, their brand of humor is outdated by a lot, and pop culture references will just make it worse. Watching it gave me a headache. Anyway,

The Mummy's Curse: C-

The last of the Lon Chaney Jr Mummy movies. Bout as good as the others.

The Sitter: D

Pretty lame. It has all of the cliches and conventions that you'd expect. Tacked on love interest who's in love with Jonah Hill for no reason (He's fat AND an asshole and thats when she meets him). Impresses a bunch of gangsters. Pisses off a drug dealer. Resolves the childrens problems in a single scene each. Honestly, the only thing that surprised me was how they dont resolve half of the problems. 

The raunchy factor added nothing. The film opens with Jonah going down on a chick and that's really the extent of it. 

Some scenes are depressing, even moreso since they're unresolved. The scene where Jonah talks to his Father is just...devestating. 

But as a whole, its just more of the same shit we've seen before, and it's not any funnier than what we've seen before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I just watched the new trailer for 'Battleship.'
> 
> I don't think I'll ever be able to say a bad thing about directors like Christopher Nolan or JJ Abrams ever again. They're looking like Godsends compared to Peter Berg.
> 
> Hollywood... I just don't get it anymore. I mean, for years people have been talking about how fucked up Hollywood is, as if it couldn't get any worse, but it is. Just imagine if this humungous piece of shit becomes a financial success. Just imagine what Hollywood studios will try to adapt next.


I forgot all about that shit.

I guess I kind of hoped it was a joke.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 9, 2011)

Halloween II (2009)-5/10

Didn't feel like Halloween at all.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forgot all about that shit.
> 
> I guess I kind of hoped it was a joke.


I refuse to believe it's anything but.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2011)

Man, so many stupid ideas out there. BATTLESHIP!? I mean, the hell?! It looks kinda like GI Joe to me for some reason. That, and the Three Stooges movie, makes me very concerned for Hollywood.

ALthough at least Battleship looks like it has some epic effects.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

Wait is Battleship based on the board game?

So for all the interesting things they could do with such a budget they make that? I hope it flops and the Studio goes bankrupt. And fuck Rihanna and her "my dad told me" crap.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forgot all about that shit.
> 
> I guess I kind of hoped it was a joke.



This.

I'll be watching it ironically.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

Pseudo you hipster.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow that Battleship trailer was bad.  Did you guys know they spent 200 million on this project?  They will probably spent over 100 more on advertising.  Good luck making that money back.  

And yes Ennoea.  Based on the board game.





Stunna said:


> That was a good scene. Makes me wanna watch Mad Men, but I'm intimidated by shows with 40+ minute running times with over 20 episodes.


Mad Men has terrific acting.  Elizabeth Moss and Jon Hamm in particular are brilliant.  I definitely recommend watching it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

> And yes Ennoea. Based on the board game.



Anyone know where the guy that green lit this lives? I say we egg him.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2011)

I say we do much worse than that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2011)

Assassination Games: B

Decent film starring Van Damme and Scott Adkins. Review will be up hopefully sunday or Monday.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 9, 2011)

I saw the very first trailer of Battleship. In all honesty, it looked like a straight-to-DVD movie that the film company, Asylum, releases .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2011)

It looks like a poor man's Battle for LA.  Or a lesser version of Transformers.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not condoning the creation period, but it'd seem Battleship would be a war drama before an alien invasion flick.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That was a good scene. Makes me wanna watch Mad Men, but I'm intimidated by shows with 40+ minute running times with over 20 episodes.



that scene is much better with proper context

it seems intimidating 

but just watch one episode at a time.  It's worth it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

I see the Sufjan set is back.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2011)

it's winter

it's the best time to listen to Sufjan


----------



## Nakor (Dec 10, 2011)

I like that album the best.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a hard time picking but Illinoise is excellent


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

I actually had an argument with a cretin who claimed he liked Sufjan before he became commercial with Age of Adz.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 10, 2011)

When Sufjan cursed I died a little inside.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2011)

If you think Battleship looks like an Asylum film, you've never seen an Asylum film.

It looks more like GI Joe: Rise of the Cobra meets Battle LA with a dash of Transformers.

God, lets hope it doesnt have the self importance of District 9.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2011)

Really cool interview here between Fincher & Skarsgard about Dragon Tattoo and more.



> SS—You want to bring as much life and detail to the work as you can. You want to take the genre you’re working with to a level where it becomes interesting.
> 
> DF—Genre tends to become the excuse for its own limitations.



Here


----------



## Kobe (Dec 10, 2011)

what happened to Fate/Zero? I see no new episode on wiki.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2011)

My Idiot Brother

5.4/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2011)

Kobe said:


> what happened to Fate/Zero? I see no new episode on wiki.


As far as I know... there will be a new episode tonight.  I will be incredibly disappointed if that is not the case.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2011)

there is a new one

it just hasn't aired in Japan yet :|


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2011)

*Fargo*
I've been on a role with good movies this week . Probably my only problem with this movie is how "yeah", is a more common word to the adults of the film, than the word "like" is to teenagers. That fucking cop .

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2011)

That was my problem too, plus the way they pronounced it at times.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2011)

That is the entire point....


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2011)

I found out I have Kawasaki's Disease, had a heart attack and have been in the hospital since Sunday.


So what's new?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm gonna beat you up Ashes .


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

*Resident Evil|After Life* - *F*

Horrible, just horrible. It's amazing how they can keep pumping these out and just lift any random thing from the games.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2011)

What's even more amazing is that people like yourself will continue seeing them, even knowing how horrible they will be.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I found out I have Kawasaki's Disease, had a heart attack and have been in the hospital since Sunday.
> 
> 
> So what's new?



What the-

Are you okay?


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 10, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That is the entire point....



Still doesn't make it any less annoying.

The Coens are another tandem of directors that I can't stand. Similar to Tarantino, they've made their mark by being popularized by teeny high school kids who work at Denny's and think their screenplays and direction is something taught and hilarious. Honestly, they're one of the worst things to ever happen to the black comedy genre. Ah well, I will give them credit for 'No Country For Old Men', but that's strictly it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What the-
> 
> Are you okay?



I'm alive,  but I'm like a 75 year old in a 25 year old's body


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> What's even more amazing is that people like yourself will continue seeing them, even knowing how horrible they will be.



That's not amazing at all, it's pretty common actually. 

Sorry to hear you have Kawasaki's i believe it's quite rare in adults. Is it easily treatable?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

I give Director *Jaco Van Dormael's - Mr. Nobody* an *A*.

I didn't think that I could find another film that could mindfuck an
audience the way: The Matrix, Memento or Inception did. Boy was
I wrong...

I highly recommend this film to intelligent film watchers. 

Note: You cannot buy it at local DVD vendors you'll have to buy it
at Amazon.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

> I didn't think that I could find another film that could mindfuck an
> audience the way: The Matrix, Memento or Inception did. Boy was
> I wrong...



Neither of those movies were a mind fuck tho:/



> I found out I have Kawasaki's Disease, had a heart attack and have been in the hospital since Sunday.



WTF. Must be at a later stage that you went in to Cardiac Arrest. Is it treatable? Hope you're okay.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Neither of those movies were a mind fuck tho:/



Agreed. Memento was just a little confusing for me though.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> WTF. Must be at a later stage that you went in to Cardiac Arrest. Is it treatable? Hope you're okay.



I second this. Hope you are okay!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 10, 2011)

3 Ninjas Kick Back-8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, am I the only one tempted to avoid Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy just because it has the worst title of all time?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think you've quite thought that through.....especially with a film called "Shark Night 3D" in your sig


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2011)

But that's a silly title for a silly movie. Plus, its easy to remember.

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy sounds like a kids movie for one, but even worse, it's difficult to remember, the name is so abstract.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 10, 2011)

I love you guys. <3


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2011)

*Muppet Christmas Carol- 8/10*
I forgot how much the ghost of Christmas past used to creep me out as a kid.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2011)

Saber was embarrassed this episode.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Still doesn't make it any less annoying.
> 
> The Coens are another tandem of directors that I can't stand. Similar to Tarantino, they've made their mark by being popularized by teeny high school kids who work at Denny's and think their screenplays and direction is something taught and hilarious. Honestly, they're one of the worst things to ever happen to the black comedy genre. Ah well, I will give them credit for 'No Country For Old Men', but that's strictly it.



I'd like to know how you got it in your head that the only people who can like films that you don't like are high school kids, because you will find that to be wrong every single time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I'd like to know how you got it in your head that the only people who can like films that you don't like are high school kids, because you will find that to be wrong every single time.


^This.

I'm a Senior in high school right now, and I can tell you the top things teens love:

Michael Bay movies
Twilight movies
Romance movies
Horror movies(we're talking the new ones, Friday the 13th, Paranormal Craptivity etc.)

I promise, you will not find a lot of Coen brothers or Tarantino fans at a high school. 

You'll find Nolan fans, but only the ones who have watched his Batman movies, and Inception.  

Don't get me started on TV, because that's even worse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2011)

Teens don't love Michael Bay movies.  Teens only know actors.  They don't know anyone else involved with these productions... even directors.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

You guys there are alot of film loving teens, I'd imagine we all were so stop generalising. But I don't see the issues with liking a director, heck I liked Stephen Sommers once. Let them enjoy film, cynicism awaits them anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2011)

We are the exception, Ennoea.  We are the 1%.  I would slightly alter Lincoln's post.  I don't think his generalizations apply strictly to teenagers.  I think they apply to everyone.  If I meet 100 people tomorrow, I am going to be more knowledgeable about film than 99% of them.  Teenagers aren't the only ones fucking up the film industry.  Plenty of adults are wasting money on Twilight, New Years, and random Adam Sandler films.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes pretty much. Increase the ratio of women though. Not being sexist at all


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2011)

I've never met any high school kids that like Coen films

except Hipsters

College kids sure most def

but not high school kids


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2011)

In my experience, most high school kids don't care about directors. They don't pay attention to stuff like that. They just watch movies based on how much the trailer/hype interests them.

This is me generalizing and describing what _I've_ seen.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems like a fair generalization from what I've seen.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Saber was embarrassed this episode.



Yup yup.


Rider continues to impress.


----------



## Extasee (Dec 10, 2011)

Fuuuuuck.
Romeo and Juliet.
-4/10
That movie was lame as hell. I had more fun reading it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2011)

Is that the '68 version, or the modern one? With the latter I can understand that, but the former? Meh.

I remember last year in English class when my teacher refused to show us the '68 version because it had Olivia Hussey and Leonard Whiting nude in that one scene. So instead we watched the awful Romeo + Juliet film with Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

Brazil: A

Finally watched it. Gilliam crammed this with so much imagination and visual flair that I really have to commend him and Blade Runner get's so much love then why does this not? The detail, the world, the nightmares, it blends fantastically.

Audacious, brilliant, hilarious yet bleak and ultimately terrifying. A political and bureaucratic satire set in a Society where the individual is the enemy and the State must know everything. In the end it's a love story, a man chasing a dream and being crushed by his own unrealistic gauge of what freedom he is allowed (possibly linking with his privileged status), and pretty much becoming his own worst enemy.

Yes the film is flawed, the first half is draggy and it looks dated (with miniature sets) but who cares when it's so imaginative. And the scene where Sam is hung and is surrounded by the horror and reality of the work of the government, man that scene was absolutely haunting. I wouldn't recommend this to everyone though, I think it's abit too British.

Gilliam get back to making this kind of stuff.


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is that the '68 version, or the modern one? With the latter I can understand that, but the former? Meh.
> 
> I remember last year in English class when my teacher refused to show us the '68 version because it had Olivia Hussey and Leonard Whiting nude in that one scene. So instead we watched the awful Romeo + Juliet film with Leonardo DiCaprio.



Isn't there a sex scene in _Romeo + Juliet_ too?

Maybe it's not as explicit as the 1968 version. I can't remember. We watched both versions in 10th grade when we read the play, I remember that much.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 11, 2011)

The Secret Life of Words 8/10

A subtle and well done drama, with a lot of good dialogues.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

Losing his mind, and I'm reaping all the benefits.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2011)

Amazing Movie!

8.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

After Time Bandits, French Cinema here I come. I'm gonna watch Beauty and Beast first. It better be as good as Ebert claimed


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 11, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  You gotta love this movie.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 11, 2011)

Bad Boys II - 7/10

Btw, anyone seen I Saw the Devil yet? If so, thoughts (rating)?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2011)

*Crows Zero 2*

An obvious attempt to rip off the popularity of the first film. Minimal change was made to the cast and the storyline (only now the never-ending fights elevate from inter-class to inter-school level). Even the soundtrack was reused. With little comic relief, the plot gets tiresome quickly and the main character Genji lacks the charisma of Tamao whose screentime had been reduced noticeably.

6.5/10


*Audition (Uncut)*

Simply brilliant. The build-up to the climax was a bit slow but excellently handled. The masterful use of simple visuals (a woman seemingly alone in a small room with a phone and a bulky sack next to her...) and sound (kiri, kiri, kiri) effectively create an almost unbearable, intense and eerie atmosphere that makes your stomach cringe. The tragic past of Asami and the ambiguous dream sequences/hallucinations of Aoyama added depth to the characters and the story. Highly recommended.

9/10


*Being John Malkovich*

It certainly has a very interesting premise with lots of potentials to be tapped. The main characters share one thing in common. They all have an unfulfilled wish or desire - Craig's ambition, Maxine's lust, Lotte's love, Dr. Lester's yearning for youth - which can be achieved through John Malkovich. As soon as they realize it, conflicts arise and things turn ugly in a heartbeat. They all took turn enjoying moments of fulfillment at the expense of John Malkovich, but in the end, someone is bound to lose everything.

9/10


*Drive*

Heard a lot of the good things about this film, but honestly, I was unimpressed. Throughout the slow-burning and silent first half, I was sort of anticipating a strong climax, which it failed to deliver. It's the screenplay's fault. The cinematography and acting were decent.

7/10


*Memories of Murder*

Serial murder has always been one of the top favourite subjects of movie producers and for a good reason, because it's arguably the most hideous crime committed by human (alright, maybe second to cannibalism) and it can easily evocate audience's emotions. Yet this film managed to find a new angle for such an overused topic. First, it portrayed the incompetence of the police officers in a rural area, and put it in contrast with the methodical detective from a big city. But gradually, as all leads led to dead ends, frustration and cognitive dissonance set in and transformed a good cop into a thug under the mounting pressure. When a suspect was arrested, they would resort to unlawful methods (beating, torturing, evidence forgery, death threat) to coerce a confession out of him, even after new evidence has surfaced to prove his innocence. Admitting that you have the wrong guy is simply not an option, because it means accepting the unbearable fact that you're wasting precious time on a worthless task while the real culprit is still at large, preying on innocent victims. I don't have the exact number, but I believe a significant number of serial murder cases eventually went unresolved. I like the movie ending for being honest in that regard.

8.5/10


*The Chaser*

South Koreans just love serial killer movies, don't they? The Chaser doesn't follow the typical three-act structure. It also breaks some unwritten rules of films such as when a character's life is spared once, he or she is usually invulnerable till the end. Like most Korean crime thrillers, it portrays the local police in a bad light. The culprit is arrested 30 minutes into the film, and the remaining 90 minutes is spent mocking the South Korean police's incompetence.

7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Yup yup.
> 
> 
> Rider continues to impress.


I hope Saber cuts his head off.  His purpose for the grail wasn't all that noble.  I think it was unfair of him to dismiss her so quickly.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2011)

*M (Criterion BluRay)*

This movie is a lot of things. The first movie I have watched in German (discounting all Nazis), and the oldest film I have ever seen. Holy Fucking Shit this movie is AMAZING. The world is created is amazing, the characters are amazing, the performances are amazing, the procedural is amazing, everything about this movie is amazing. It is probably the best film I have ever watched to deal in the nature of compulsion and the final _trial_ scene is something that is unbelievably well executed. Haunting ending in a movie without haunting images.

Fantastic movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

Officially caught up with _The Walking Dead._


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Sophia...


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2011)

*Rampart - 5.8/10*

Script 7/15
Cine 9/15
Directing 17/30
Acting 14/20
Sound/OST 8/10
Impact 3/10

58/100

Had higher hopes when I heard of this flick. The soundtrack is really the only good thing, it just fits. Script needed a rewrite before production. Cinematography was very good at times and horrible at others. The direction felt shoddy most of the time, never really demanding me as a viewer to actually care for any of the characters. Acting was overall above average, but problems with the script and directing really took away from any real chance this cast had. Everyone involved could have turned in much better performances, but it falls on the direction IMO.  



First time using my new rating scale. I dig it. Otherwise I might have given this film a 7.3-7.6~ which it really doesn't deserve. 

I should throw in a Editing subcategory...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

> The culprit is arrested 30 minutes into the film, and the remaining 90 minutes is spent mocking the South Korean police's incompetence.



As I said thee Directors really have it in for the SK police department. In every movie they're portrayed in the worst possible light

Also Yasha about Audition, how much of it do you think was a dream? Because the sack scene throws everything in to disarray for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Officially caught up with _The Walking Dead._
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



uuuuuuuuuuu mad?


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 11, 2011)

_Christmas with the Kranks_ - 5/10

_A Christmas Story _- 8.1/10


smh at Stunna still enjoying the Walking Dead after the first episode.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

Wait, is The Walking Dead supposed to be bad now or something?


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 11, 2011)

I felt the show had a massive dip in quality after that epic first episode. I kept with it  the whole first season hoping and praying that It would return to form.

It's not a bad show, but I can't watch it anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

The drop wasn't too drastic, I think you're exaggerating. Sure, the first was great, but the show's maintained an admirable quality thus far. Oh well.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't enjoy the first episode _that_ much. I find the second half of the season and season two to be superior.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

A couple of you were going on about how large a drop in quality the series suffered after the first three episodes. I kept waiting for that... but it didn't happen.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Fate/Zero Episode 11*


   


How epic was what ?!!?  


Alexander


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 11, 2011)

I really need to see what the hype for this _Fate/Zero_ is all about.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I really need to see what the hype for this _Fate/Zero_ is all about.



It's the shit, but episode quality is hit and miss. Some are slow, others are bad ass. It's worth watching though, if for nothing else to kill 22 minutes on a Saturday.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who's not a big fan of Fate/Zero's art style?


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's the shit, but episode quality is hit or miss. How does that work?


----------



## Kobe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who's not a big fan of Fate/Zero's art style?



yes, Stunna, you're the only one.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

I just find it sort of generic. Like, when you type in "anime" into Google images, it all looks like Fate/Zero's art.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

you're generic


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> It's the shit, but episode quality is hit or miss. How does that work?



he's being dumb

the only miss episode was the last one and even then that's not entirely true

It's a good show with a nice balance of character interaction and fighting.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> you're generic





Parallax said:


> he's being dumb
> 
> the only miss episode was the last one and even then that's not entirely true
> 
> It's a good show with a nice balance of character interaction and fighting.



Judging by what you said to Stunna you sound like a fanboy Para. I'll wait till Rukia comes.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

No, he always does that to me.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The drop wasn't too drastic, I think you're exaggerating. Sure, the first was great, but the show's maintained an admirable quality thus far. Oh well.



I think it's because of the huge drop in zombie action . That's what I've heard anyway.

I actually think it's kept a steady pace, but then again I was watching for the characters.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm always mean to Stunna it's how I do

and Pseudo if you think I'm a fanboy wait till Rukia responds


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> As I said thee Directors really have it in for the SK police department. In every movie they're portrayed in the worst possible light
> 
> Also Yasha about Audition, how much of it do you think was a dream? Because the sack scene throws everything in to disarray for me.




The sack first appeared before they went to the hotel, so it couldn't have been part of a dream, unless the narrative was non-linear. I think the scene where Aoyama "woke up" to find himself in the hotel with his leg intact and Asami next to him was simply an escape mechanism of his consciousness in denial of the painful and horrible reality. Aoyama had heard about the extra fingers and tongue found in the bar, so I guess it's not too far-fetched for him to dream up the Man in the Sack. 

Though it's likely that the wake up scene was intentionally left in an ambiguous manner to leave an alternative interpretation to the viewers who want to believe it's all just a dream, a sort of escape mechanism for our sane mind so to speak. _Life is wonderful_ after all and has no room for such an atrocity to actually occur, even in a movie. It must be just a terrible nightmare, albeit an incredibly vivid and elaborate one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who's not a big fan of Fate/Zero's art style?



It's cliche anime crap.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmm.  I had a girlfriend that I used to watch a lot of movies with.  And this was when Blu Ray first came out.  I had a 44 Samsung LCD.  So the movies looked great as you might expect.  She used to complain.  She thought that everything looked too fake.  The high definition was too beautiful apparently; like an airbrushed magazine cover.

I thought she was a fucking moron, but maybe your distaste for the art is for a similar reason.  Does it look too real for you?

Art and animation are different.  Sometimes people confuse the two.  Especially on this forum.  Gundam Unicorn for example.  Beautiful animation.  Appalling art.  If you don't like the art... you will need to provide me with a more specific reason.  That way I will be able to pinpoint WHY YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, I know there's a difference. The animation is great. I just think the art is generic looking. Like default anime style.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2011)

What on earth are you talking about ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I just think the art is generic looking. Like default anime style.


I don't understand what this means.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

It just doesn't look unique. Like if you typed "anime" into Google images most of the art would look like Fate/Zero to me. As opposed to say One Piece, which has a very distinct style to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

I know what Stunna is getting at but he's saying it wrong, the style in Fate Zero resemble that which is usually used in fanarts etc so it looks common, but it's not generic at all in terms of actual anime, unless you count the Type Moon stuff.



> So the movies looked great as you might expect. She used to complain. She thought that everything looked too fake. The high definition was too beautiful apparently; like an airbrushed magazine cover.



Ultimately some things are better left un-Blurayed because they haven't aged well but I doubt that's what she meant.

You know what I love about Audition, that if the man in the sack is Aoyama getting lucky in getting right, then everything else (esp her puking up the guys dinner and the freak sucking it up), is all part of his own subconscious. The stuff about her enjoying being in pain is his own fucked up opinion of her, even though she tells him all the abuse was horrible. 

But we already knew Aoyama is a freak since he wants to get sucked off by his son's underage girlfriend


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, Ennoea's got what I'm saying.

The Blair Witch Project - B


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

I got your back Stunna.

Oh wait you liked Blair Witch...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm indifferent. I just didn't think it was bad.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

B is too high a rating for indifferent 

*Repo Men* *- C*

Damn the corridor fight scene that never actually happened was very well done, excellent choice of music. Really didn't like the ending but i can appreciate what they were going for, it was pretty ballsy. The scene where they cleared the records manually was extremely cringe worthy albeit in a ridiculous way, can't say i've seen anything like it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You know what I love about Audition, that if the man in the sack is Aoyama getting lucky in getting right, then everything else (esp her puking up the guys dinner and the freak sucking it up), is all part of his own subconscious. The stuff about her enjoying being in pain is his own fucked up opinion of her, even though she tells him all the abuse was horrible.



Regurgitation may seem disgusting to us humans, but it's a motherly act to some animals. Bitches regurgitate to feed their pups. It fits Aoyama's view of Asami as a bitch loving mother. 




> But we already knew Aoyama is a freak since he wants to get sucked off by his son's underage girlfriend



Depends on whether that part is his memory or imagination. If it's memory, in Aoyama's defense, he actually shoved her away. If latter though, he and Asami are made for each other.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

Whatever. I don't have any feelings about it especially such as dislike or great enjoyment. I just thought it was overall pretty good. /kanyeshrug


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2011)

*Robin Hood (2010)- 2/10*
Eh. I guess there was nothing _really_ wrong with this movie, I just found it to be utterly dull and silly.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

> Regurgitation may seem disgusting to us humans, but it's a motherly act to some animals. Bitches regurgitate to feed their pups. It fits Aoyama's view of Asami as a bitch loving mother.



Oh Dinner time would be a hoot if she really became the mother to his son



> Depends on whether that part is his memory or imagination. If it's memory, in Aoyama's defense, he actually shoved her away. If latter though, he and Asami are made for each other



I think he's riddled with guilt and fear, imo his opinion of women points to it being imagination.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh Dinner time would be a hoot if she really became the mother to his son



Still a better meal than what Human Centipede gets. At least it's only _half _digested. 





> I think he's riddled with guilt and fear, imo his opinion of women points to it being imagination.



Oh, give him a break. Aoyama has been lonely for many years, and we all know loneliness can breed the sickest sexual fantasy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

Kiri kiri kiri

I want an Audition US remake with Jessica Biel and Jack Nicholson. With obligatory Channing Tatum as the guy in the sack


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

_A Christmas Carol (2009, Jim Carrey)_

I just watched the CGI (well, Robert Zemeckis's idea of CGI anyway) version of the Christmas Carol where Carrey plays Scrooge as well as all three of the Ghosts. I went in expecting to be disappointed. 

So basically this comes from the guy who did Polar Express and Beowulf so... as expected, the CGI is just ugly. I mean, the facial expressions, particularly on Scrooge, are a lot better then in Polar Express and Beowulf, but that really isn't saying anything. Its still extremely stiff and awkward looking and, just to seemingly highlight the ugliness, they have the characters doing complex dance moves at certain points of the film. Its like why would you have such expressive animation when your characters look goofy enough just walking down a street? 

Outside of the animation though I have to say that this adaptation was FAR more faithful to Dickens' work then you'd imagine. A lot of the dialogue is lifted straight from the novel. I'd figure that they would try to play it down to children but Zemeckis treated everything with a fair bit of respect... to a point. We'll get to that. 

The 1st, say, 20 minutes of the film were pretty good. The scene with the tortured spirit of Marley was handled incredibly well with his wild moaning. A lot of scenes with the Ghosts were done well too, the prevalent feeling one of genuine creepiness rather then cheap laughs. A pleasant surprise.

And then we get to the final scene with the Ghost of Christmas Future.... where Scrooge is shrunken (and has a Chipmunk voice) and the Ghost is riding him down on a chariot with black horses? He's like hiding in glass bottles and... What?  Why choose to get all silly and goofy on the most horrifying and, in a lot of ways, important part of the story? All the other Ghost scenes were VERY dark and the one that should be dark you have hi- whatever. It ruins everything. 

But again, to the film's credit it managed to get some emotions out of me. The Tiny Tim scenes were pretty touching. Carrey's voice acting was pretty good too. 

So this is really sort of a mixed bag. There were some scenes that worked and others that didn't. The thing is though there is no reason to choose this version over any other version. The CGI effects, at the best of times, are average and while it is surprisingly faithful to the source material there are oter versions that are just as faithful... minus shrunken horse chase scenes. Only if you're like a Christmas Carol nut and want to see all versions of it, no matter how meh, should you seek out this movie. It isn't offensive but it really isn't necessary. 

*6.5/10*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

The Channel 12 section is having their annual anime awards threads right now.  Fate/Zero is one of the nominees for Best Art, Stunna.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh and I watched like 1/2 of Seven Samurai and am struggling to finish it. Not cause it sucks (lol, quite the contrary) but I just can't get in the mood to pick it back up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Told ya so.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

It's a beautiful show, I just don't like the style. >.<

Now this Persona 4 anime...


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Told ya so.



You did? I don't remember you saying anything to me about Seven Samurai, you despicable liar.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

I love how the calendar's shown progressing like in the game.

I miss being able to sass "King Moron" though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd be patient with it.  I'm very familiar with the source material.  I played the game several times.  I was pretty bored with the show after the first three or so episodes.  BUT!  As soon as they rescued Kanji... things changed for me.  The show became hilarious.  Seriously, I have laughed my ass off the last few episodes.

It's the end of the year.  This is how my anime list for this year would look:

1).  Steins;Gate
2).  Fate/Zero
3).  Mirai Nikki

The quality got much better as the year moved on in my opinion.  Lots of good shows right now.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

No, I'm enjoying it so far. It's just that it's sort of funny noticing missing scenes and what not. And you played P4 several times?! I could barely beat it once; it's freaking hard!

I did explore a couple different social links on different files, but not all to completion, obviously.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

How is it hard?  I thought the difficulty was very uneven.  Some of the early fights are the hardest.  The battle with Shadow Yukiko is the most difficult in the entire game.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunna stick to one set you whore.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It's the end of the year.  This is how my anime list for this year would look:
> 
> 1).  Steins;Gate
> 2).  Fate/Zero
> 3).  Mirai Nikki



I'm watching Steins;Gate now. On episode 17. It's been pretty good so far, but I'm not enjoying it as much as some other shows this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

> It's been pretty good so far, but I'm not enjoying it as much as some other shows this year



Which ones?


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2011)

*Tangled- 10/10*
I love this movie so much.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd be patient with it.  I'm very familiar with the source material.  I played the game several times.  I was pretty bored with the show after the first three or so episodes.  BUT!  As soon as they rescued Kanji... things changed for me.  The show became hilarious.  Seriously, I have laughed my ass off the last few episodes.
> 
> It's the end of the year.  This is how my anime list for this year would look:
> 
> ...



I agree with most of your list Rukia, except Steins; Gate would be at the bottom of mine.

Don't get me wrong Rukia, I love Steins; Gate, but for most of the series the characters acted like children, which was really agitating. Especially when I have to put up with the same behavior at school .

Gintama would be at the top of mine too, with Fate/Zero second, then Mirai Nikki third.

Overall an awesome year for me though highlights:

1. Breaking Bad's great 4th season. Goddam!
2. Dexter's triumphant return
3. I watched 24 over the summer
4. Fate/Zero
5. Steins; Gate
6. Mirai Nikki
7. Had a shit-load of great books to read
8. Caught up to Gintama during July(why didn't I start it earlier?)
9. The Walking Dead

Fuck, this has been a hell of a year .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I'm watching Steins;Gate now. On episode 17. It's been pretty good so far, but I'm not enjoying it as much as some other shows this year.


I think there are some great episodes you haven't watched yet.  

Makise Kurisu for best character.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> How is it hard?  I thought the difficulty was very uneven.  Some of the early fights are the hardest.  The battle with Shadow Yukiko is the most difficult in the entire game.


Dude! Shadow Mitsuo is _way_ harder than Yukiko!


Ennoea said:


> Stunna stick to one set you whore.


I'm too indecisive.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah.  He's kind of hard.  But my main character had really powerful Personas at that point in the game.  Shadow Yukiko was early in the game though and Chie and Yukiko basically get knocked down every time she attacks... so they are worthless during the battle.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess it's my fault. I hate grinding with a passion. I always do just enough to get by in games.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

nothing about Persona 4 was hard

play the other Shin Megami Tensei games and then you'll see hard.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

You mofos are freaking insane.

On another note...

_Per...son...a_


*IZANAGI THE FOOL ARCANA SONNNNNNNNNNNNNN!*


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Tangled- 10/10*
> I love this movie so much.



Why are you rating the last movie you saw in the Fate/Zero animu thread?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

also I'm thinking of watching Mirai Nikki and Stein's Gate since people here seem to like it

but I wanna watch the HxH remake anime instead

what to do


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

When does the HxH remake come out? I wanna watch that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> also I'm thinking of watching Mirai Nikki and Stein's Gate since people here seem to like it
> 
> but I wanna watch the HxH remake anime instead
> 
> what to do



Watch all three bro. 

Hunter x Hunter is good, but I don't think it's as great as people say.

Mirai Nikki is better than Steins; Gate, but Steins; Gate is great too.

@ Stunna, H X H has been out for about 13 weeks now .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

No.  Parallax is right.  Nocturna is notoriously difficult.  I can vouch for the Devil Summoner games.  I threw the controller into the wall a few times playing that one.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2011)

The premise of Steins Gate seems retarded.

Come at me Bro.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

Ehh the HxH anime isn't that much different than the original. Just wait till Celestial Tower or York Shin to watch it tbh.

Stein's Gate is finished so I plan to watch it soon.

Ugh still Dexter S6, Breaking Bad, countless anime and films to watch


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> The premise of Steins Gate seems retarded.
> 
> Come at me Bro.



I thought so too. Then i watched and loved it.

Although be warned, the characters can be highly annoying .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't find out the P4 anime was out until this evening.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> The premise of Steins Gate seems retarded.
> 
> Come at me Bro.


That means your expectations are low.  You will likely enjoy it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

Text messaging microwave... what the eff am I reading? lol


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Text messaging microwave... what the eff am I reading? lol



Exactly.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2011)

Tsk-tsk.  Spoiling yourself.  How disappointing.  Walking into it blind was one of my greatest joys of the year.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2011)

That's a spoiler? That's like saying that Ed and Al lost their bodies doing human transmutation in FMA is a spoiler, isn't it? 

It looks like it takes itself very seriously for a premise that pertains to time traveling, text-messaging microwaves. I gotta concede: I'm interested.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2011)

No, it would be like saying Ed and Al are two kids using alchemy (magic-anime-shounen-alchemy)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I probably will just wait till The Genei Ryodan show up before I get to HxH

ok Stein's Gate and Mirrai Nikki it is


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It looks like it takes itself very seriously for a premise that pertains to time traveling, text-messaging microwaves. I gotta concede: I'm interested.



The thing is that is manages to make such ridiculous premise credible and even give it a more less decent explanation.

Anyway

In a Better World 8.5/10

Very interesting movie about what happens when a insecure kid meats an even more insecure and slightly psychopath kid.


----------



## Jena (Dec 12, 2011)

*Dark Water*- 6.5/10
I'm not familiar with the source material or the original movie at all. I didn't even know it was a remake until I looked it up on IMDB. I can only judge it as a standalone, then. Personally, I liked it. I could see why people wouldn't (especially if you go into the movie expecting it to be a horror movie) but I enjoyed it. I thought Jennifer Connelly put in a solid performance, the atmosphere was creepy, and I was definitely engaged throughout the whole movie.
I had to rate it down because of the ending, however. The rest of the movie was psychological and subtle but the ending was anything but.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2011)

Goemon: B-

I think this is based off a manga/anime. It started off really good, but eventually collapses on its own weight.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2011)

> I think this is based off a manga/anime. It started off really good, but eventually collapses on its own weight.



I think the ending is what I expected really. But still you have to admit it shames nearly most recent Blockbusters.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Martial, thanks for the Audition recommendation. Good one.




Ennoea said:


> ^Is that the one where the guy kills his father because he's perving on his girl?





Ennoea said:


> But we already knew Aoyama is a freak since he wants to get sucked off by his son's underage girlfriend




You seem obsessed with the whole idea of father screwing his son's gf. Any personal story to share? 




> I want an Audition US remake with Jessica Biel and Jack Nicholson. With obligatory Channing Tatum as the guy in the sack



Justin Bieber as the son. Do want.

Seriously though, I don't think any Caucasian actress can pull off Asami's role. If there's a remake, they would probably cast Chiaki Kuriyama or Lucy Liu. :S


Rukia, I have seen Being John Malkovich. Now is your turn to watch Apocalypto!!! 



Btw, didn't know there were this many HxH fans in this thread.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I think the ending is what I expected really. But still you have to admit it shames nearly most recent Blockbusters.



In some ways I guess.

One thing I notice about Asian CGI-fests, from Storm Warriors to Casshern to Goemon, is that even when the CGI isn't that great, it feels......I dunno, like the filmmakers are really into it. Every shot feels detailed to the max. 

With American CGI-fests, the CGI tends to be better, but more.....workman like? They just tend to speak for themselves.

lol, if I can think of a better way to explain this, its totally going into my review. Speaking of which, it will probably be pushed back. Freewebs is being a bitch so I still need to do Mummy's Curse, Assassination Games and Goemon..*sigh*

Yasha: I hope that's not sarcasm!

Auditon isn't my favorite Miike movie, but I do think its his most....I dunno, as long as the violence doesn't upset you, I'd say its the one I'd reccomend to the average person the most. His other films are too 'out there', although he has some normal gangster movies. Actually scratch that, "13 Assassins" might've topped Audition in that regard.

Miike is awesome because he can do it all.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2011)

It's not a sarcasm.  See my short review a few pages back and the ensuing discussions between me and Ennoea. 

I have seen Crows Zero and liked it enough. Will check out 13 Assassins.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2011)

Since they have a small budget to work with, the CGI in alot of these types of films tends to have alot more thought put in to it (same goes for US films). That and ILM sucks.



> You seem obsessed with the whole idea of father screwing his son's gf. Any personal story to share?



It seems to be a recurring theme in Japanese movies from the looks of it.

I'm pretty sure in Goemon the girl thought of the old fatso as her father aswell, until he groped her that is


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2011)

Really? Byakuyako is the only one I know of, and the father actually didn't know that the little girl was his son's love interest.

Unless you're talking about Japanese adult movies.........


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2011)

lol, I guess even I find my tastes so daft that I can't help but be shocked when someone agrees with me.

One day, I believe someone will say: "Hey MH, I agree that Dragonball Evolution isn't that awful. Nor is "The Last Airbender". And the Carnosaur trilogy was one of the best things about the 90's!"

And I will make love to them.

"Imprint" is worth watching too in a way, that is one of the few movies ever that freaked me out. Im pretty sure I said all of this before though. JUST WHY DID THE JAPANESE ACTORS HAVE TO SPEAK ENGLISH! IT SOUNDS SO AWKWARD!

I have a soft spot for movies like "Young Thugs: Innocent Blood" and "The Way to Fight". Their coming of age dramas, and I thought they were rather moving.

Of course, "Fudoh" is one of the few movies I've seen where a transvestite (played by a woman) has graphic sex with another woman. Boy......wasn't sure whether or not to be aroused by that one...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

> One day, I believe someone will say: "Hey MH, I agree that Dragonball Evolution isn't that awful. Nor is "The Last Airbender". And the Carnosaur trilogy was one of the best things about the 90's!"


lol**


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2011)

None of you mentioned REDLINE when talking about anime. If it is because it technically came out last year in Japan you are forgiven.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2011)

I've mentioned it. I got it on Blu ray just recently with Akira.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2011)

Well damn doesn't come out here for another month.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2011)

> lol, I guess even I find my tastes so daft that I can't help but be shocked when someone agrees with me.



Your taste isn't bad MH, you're just too optimistic and not critical enough.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Rukia, I have seen Being John Malkovich. Now is your turn to watch Apocalypto!!!


We agreed that I could see I Saw The Devil instead.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2011)

Why would you avoid Apocalypto it is an unbelievable film. It is so clever in how it forces people to watch what is on screen while just being an amazing chase movie with these completely unknown people and the locations and the sets and everything is unreal.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Which ones?



Wagnaria
Fate Zero
Hunter x Hunter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Phantoms - 7/10


I gotta say, this movie was pretty decent. They changed a lot of random shit from the book (like the main character's mother is still alive in the movie and her sister is just a little bitch), but most of it I can understand.

It should have been a bit longer to flesh out the story a bit more, build up the tension like in the book, and have a more satisfying resolution, but I was satisfied.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Your taste isn't bad MH, you're just too optimistic and not critical enough.



I'm optimistic too, but my taste is just bad?


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Phantoms - 7/10
> 
> 
> I gotta say, this movie was pretty decent. They changed a lot of random shit from the book (like the main character's mother is still alive in the movie and her sister is just a little bitch), but most of it I can understand.
> ...



Word bitch, Phantoms like a friend!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Your taste isn't bad MH, you're just too optimistic and not critical enough.



Nah, in those cases, my expectations were not met (in terms of how bad they were). When you expect the worst thing in the world, you're bound not to get it. With that said, if I were to watch either of those films again, I likely would be more harsh.

I liked Transformers 2 for being entertaining, despite the negative reviews and the fact that I did not care for the first one, but I saw it again and....it didn't hold up well. It's still somewhat entertaining, but not on a 3 star level.

So the way I see it, ITS YOUR FAULT!

AND YES, SHERLOCK HOLMES 2 IS COMING OUT FRIDAY! I CAN FINALLY REVIEW A THEATRICAL FILM AGAIN!

Edit: Why is everyone talking like Apocalypto is a great movie? I mean, it's a pretty good chase movie, but I'd hardly argue it as an example of great filmmaking.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Macross Frontier Sayonara no Tsubasa - B+

That was pretty good.  Beautiful animation.  Good music.  Good art.  Glad Sheryl won as well.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> We agreed that I could see I Saw The Devil instead.



Okay. 

Apocalypto is one of a handful of films I rated higher than Black Swan and Shawshank Redemption. Thought you would love it as much as I do. 




MartialHorror said:


> I liked Transformers 2 for being entertaining, despite the negative reviews and the fact that I did not care for the first one, but I saw it again and....it didn't hold up well. It's still somewhat entertaining, but not on a 3 star level.
> 
> So the way I see it, ITS YOUR FAULT!



Gosh..............





> Edit: Why is everyone talking like Apocalypto is a great movie? I mean, it's a pretty good chase movie, but I'd hardly argue it as an example of great filmmaking.



Because it is. The film is nigh perfect in terms of acting, directing, cinematography, set dressing, pacing, atmosphere, etc.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2011)

you guys are such teeny boppers


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2011)

We're a bunch of uncultured high school kids after all. What da yer expect?


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, I hate you all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in for the GI Joe sequel guys.  That trailer looked decent.  Much better than Men in Black 3.

BATMAN Group Solicits


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

only if you read Animal Man


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Channing Tatum got killed in the opening scene.  That movie is going to be awesome.


----------



## Jena (Dec 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm in for the GI Joe sequel guys.  That trailer looked decent.  *Much better than Men in Black 3*.
> 
> BATMAN Group Solicits



That's not saying much.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

Fate/Zero ep.10 and 11

I missed last week due to power outage and then just being lazy.

I liked the insight into Rin since she's a great character.  Not a lot of people liked it but I was fine with it.  btw this episode is not filler it was in the book :|

11 was a talking episode but holy shit was it still good.  Pretty much at this point the war will come down to these three (with one more but that'll be revealed later) and was enjoyable the whole way around.  

Rider da best Servant.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Saber is the best servant.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

Rider's verbal bitch slap says otherwise


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Saber's down-the-road physical bitch slap will say otherwise.

Give her some credit, para.  She's got a bad hand and she is still fucking people up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

*The Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader: C-*

The story progresses at an unfitted casual pace and the development of the characters' is handled more like a plot device.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

I like Saber she's great

I just like Rider and Gilgamesh more

not to mention Berserker.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> That's not saying much.



Yeah... between the new trailers for 'Battleship' and 'GI Joe', I don't know which one is worse. That last shot in the 'GI Joe' trailer with all the ninjas sword fighting was fucking retarded. That's all inflated blockbuster movies have become-- it's who can stage the most over-the-top action sequence and make it cool. Fucking wank.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Three Stooges, Jack and Jill, Battleship, and Bucky Larson are the worst trailers of the year.  Stooges, Jack and Jill, and Bucky Larson are among the worst of all time.

And do you know what I noticed.  That dreadful New Years Eve that came out last week.  Robert fucking De Niro was in it.  Another piece of crap on his resume.  He's a shitty actor that chooses terrible roles.  He's dead to me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

say what you will about him

his 70's resume speaks volumes and for that he'll always be great.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a what have you done for me lately world.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

I disagree Rukia, you cant disregard someone who has been in so many amazing movies just because now that he has advanced age wise his picking very crappy movies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Saber's down-the-road physical bitch slap will say otherwise.
> 
> Give her some credit, para.  She's got a bad hand and she is still fucking people up.



Rider is much cooler . Especially when him and Wave are together. They practically build off of each other ,and probably have the coolest Servant/ Master relationship to watch.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Just came from watching the MIB 3 and G.I Joe trailers  

The MIB trailer isnt that bad however that G.I Joe  Fuck sake  why are they ruining my childhood.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Come now.  Your expectations had to be incredibly low for the GI Joe sequel.  Surely that was better than you expected.  Channing Tatum is dead.  The movie seems to focus on the two most interesting characters (Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow).  The whole concept behind GI Joe is pretty ridiculous to be honest.  I think it looks like they did the best they could with the source material.

I do agree with Tetra on the ninja scene at the end.  That was ridiculous.  Not as bad as the accelerator suits from the first film.  But close.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2011)

In other news, The World's End is going to start shooting next year . Love the trio of Edgar Wright, Simon Pegg, and Nick Frost .

BATMAN Group Solicits


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

Nope, the ninjas were worse than the suits.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Well my expectations were zero to begin with but i thought that maybe with the accelerator suits out of the way, the movie might be somewhat bearable as a pop corn flick. Boy was i wrong, its just horrible. And then i saw Bruce Willis  I think i died a bit inside. Wtf was he thinking? The ninja scene is also cringe-worthy, i guess it will be this movie's equivalent to the accelerator scene. 

The accelerator suits  Man that part was so difficult to watch, It was so bad, especially the slo mo bit. The only good thing about the first and im positive this one as well would be Storm Shadow


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Nope, the ninjas were worse than the suits.


You have seen like ten movies bro.  Don't get cocky.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

Accelerator suits... the worse part of GI Joe?

lololololol


----------



## illmatic (Dec 12, 2011)

GI Joe 2 looks like A-Team, The Losers, Mission: Impossible 4 kinda movie. 

2 out 3 of those were flops


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2011)

The Accelerator suits were like the only thing I liked about G.I. Joe, I hated everything else .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, I agree.

Prolly cause I'm 15.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

How can you like those suits?

The worst part of the movie was that underwater CGI battle. The effects were so poor.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

I actually liked Siena Miller.  Not because she did a good job or anything.  Just thought she was hot.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> Prolly cause I'm 15.



And I'm 17 . Don't worry Stunna, they just be hatin' .


----------



## Jena (Dec 12, 2011)

I never watched/played with GI Joe as a kid so I have zero incentive to see those movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

It isn't G-rated, Jena.  We know it doesn't interest you.  Relax.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 12, 2011)

I enjoyed GI Joe. Was it ridiculous? Sure it was, but I had fun watching it. The chase scene with the accelerator suits was cool. 

I also enjoyed The Losers and I will go see MI4 in theaters. 

BTW, I get to go see a free screening of TDKR tomorrow night. I'm excited. I hope they end the trilogy well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Um Nakor.  You do realize you are only going to see the first 6 minutes, right?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm actually considering watching the Losers . Looks like a fun action film.


----------



## Jena (Dec 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It isn't G-rated, Jena.  We know it doesn't interest you.  Relax.



Damn straight.
Time for some Muppets or whatever.




Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm actually considering watching the Losers . Looks like a fun action film.



Jeffrey Dean Morgan is in it. 
He's reasonably badass.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Personally, my mental preparation for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is already underway.  I have been waiting almost six months for it and am now starting to get excited.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't stop.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkP3urtYCkc[/YOUTUBE]

I don't even know whether or not I like the song.  Seems like a mediocre cover really.  i just like that it reminds me of that first GWTDT teaser.  I thought it fit the material exceptionally well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Persona games have fantastic music though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2011)

I liked the "A-Team". 

Its full of action, but the action never overtakes the characterizations.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

This show.

hnng


----------



## Nakor (Dec 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Um Nakor.  You do realize you are only going to see the first 6 minutes, right?



Yup! But I'm still excited. I love going to any kind of free screening. It makes me feel privileged 

edit: I just realized why you asked me that lol. That sentence was just a general statement about my overall hope of the trilogy. I probably should have put it in a new paragraph. 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm actually considering watching the Losers . Looks like a fun action film.



You should. It's a fun action film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 13, 2011)

Watching 'Iron Man' right now. I've always liked this movie... probably my favorite comic book movie right after 'Hellboy II.'


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

instead of watching The Losers read the comic instead

it's much better


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

Saw the trailers. GI Joe 2 looks incredibly moronic and Bruce Willis needs to stop doing action movies before he breaks his hip. As for MIB 3, I swore off the franchise after the second one and I'm never gonna watch this. It looks horrible.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Watching 'Iron Man' right now. I've always liked this movie... probably my favorite comic book movie right after 'Hellboy II.'



teeny bopper to the maximum.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> only if you read Animal Man



ive been meaning to catch up in that series. that shit is bangin.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah it's a great series


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Personally, my mental preparation for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is already underway.  I have been waiting almost six months for it and am now starting to get excited.



And to fully prepare for it, read the book .


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Edit: Why is everyone talking like Apocalypto is a great movie? I mean, it's a pretty good chase movie, but I'd hardly argue it as an example of great filmmaking.



The reasons the film is great stems from the director and how he makes movies. Mel Gibson is a guy who makes very visceral, very violent, black & white movies about the fragility of flesh and the power of ideas.

Apocalypto is a straight forward visceral, violent, bloody chase movie. However it is that but it takes place in a dead culture with people speaking a dead language. The reason that is important is because when people watch subtitled movies they are forced by the necessity of not speaking the language to be more focused on the proceedings. He pulls you into the brutality by using language and setting to create an atmosphere that would not exist were it in English in any other place.

This all doesn't take into account the costuming, the set design, the cinematography (that waterfall shots are INSANE), the special effects, the truly natural aspect to the majority of the cast.

Also the main 'bad' guy is one of the most imposing villains I have ever seen on film.



His presence is so powerful around everyone else.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> As for MIB 3, I swore off the franchise after the second one and I'm never gonna watch this. It looks horrible.


I know.  It looks like it was filmed right after the second one.  The plot is also too similar to the second one.

Not to mention the agents just seem to be up to their old shenanigans.  Harassing random aliens on the street.

Atrocious.



Violent By Design said:


> ive been meaning to catch up in that series. that shit is bangin.


The Huntress mini is bangin.


Lincoln Rhyme said:


> And to fully prepare for it, read the book .


No.



Taleran said:


> Also the main 'bad' guy is one of the most imposing villains I have ever seen on film.


How are his martial arts?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

Apocalypto is good in that it's raw and just authentic. Look at 10,000 BC to see how bad it could have been.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2011)

Echo Taleran up there.


*Rise of the Planet of the Apes  *


The first 1 hour was so good I thought I would have given it a 9.5. The relationship between Caesar and Will and his father was handled really well. It hit all the right spots. When Caesar was mistreated by that asshole, you feel for him. But after Caesar escaped, things got a little too commercial for my taste (a gorilla brings down a helicopter in midair, really?). And the ending was sort of anti-climatic.

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

My mom always gets really demonstrative when we discuss that movie.  She hates how the apes were treated.  They were so incredibly mean to Caesar.  And frankly... he deserved better.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, we apes are often mishandled.

Bastards!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't want to watch Planet of the Apes with anyone from my family, all they'll do is sit there and whine about it being Evolution propaganda and that Creationism is the one truth to the World.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

Kill yourself.

No wait, kill your family first.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2011)

That is the only movie to kill a majority of the Human Race as its ending credits.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2011)

When Caesar saw the dog and realized that he was not being treated as equal by human, I was like "Ohhhhhhh......".


----------



## Violence (Dec 13, 2011)

Nightmare Before Christmas 10/10

classic movie and amazing songs


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't like Walter's Wife in Breaking Bad at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

In Time - 5.5/10


This movie was bad, yet mildly entertaining. But bad.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't want to watch Planet of the Apes with anyone from my family, all they'll do is sit there and whine about it being Evolution propaganda and that Creationism is the one truth to the World.



 My dad's a Baptist preacher and he _loved_ that movie.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *My dad's a Baptist preacher* and he _loved_ that movie.



Holy Shit.

This explains so much.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Hahahaha Stunna, really?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

Um... yes? lol, I hadn't realized that would be such a shocking revelation. What does this shine light on?


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

Everything.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

> My dad's a Baptist preacher and he loved that movie.



Stunna you've got material for a musical here.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

Surprisingly enough, that's not the first time I've been told that. Sounds too similar to _Footloose_ though.


----------



## Jena (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Surprisingly enough, that's not the first time I've been told that. Sounds too similar to _Footloose_ though.





Kevin Bacon kawaii desu ne chan sparkle


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna you've got material for a musical here.



Does Tyler Perry make musicals to?





/racism


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

brb looking up footloose theme


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

#awwhellno

Have you come out to your dad yet? :S


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

His dad must know, I'm sure he's seen Stunna in a blue dress singing Somewhere over the Rainbow to the birds out on the street.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

damn you guys are cold to Stunna

not even I'm that bad


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm.  The scorn that Stunna has been receiving lately may make me rethink my strategy.  I might start defending Stunna.  I do love a good challenge.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

This can count as Internet bullying you bastards  

Stunna might do something to himself  His at a fragile age.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh that's blasphemous. You been doggin the dude since RtLMYS II.

I've just been lying in wait for someone to setup a Holy Grail Ali Oop of Disses.



Sad that the timing ended up being racist though


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hmm.  The scorn that Stunna has been receiving lately may make me rethink my strategy.  I might start defending Stunna.  I do love a good challenge.



You're implying Chee can't defend herself.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Chee is Stunna?

My mind


----------



## illmatic (Dec 13, 2011)

Jena = Stunna = Chee


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

that's the theory going on


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

all according to plan.png


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> that's the theory going on


There can't be two people that watch Tangled every night.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

*Persona 4: The Animation: Episode 5: B*

I didn't really like how Ichijo's story was rushed in the last part of the episode. Maybe he and Ebihara should have had separate episodes. Or a two-parter.


----------



## Jena (Dec 13, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Jena = Stunna = Chee


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't like Walter's Wife in Breaking Bad at all.



Yeah, she's an ungrateful bitch . She bearable in season 4 at least.



Ennoea said:


> I don't want to watch Planet of the Apes with anyone from my family, all they'll do is sit there and whine about it being Evolution propaganda and that Creationism is the one truth to the World.



My Mom thinks the Book of Eli is a great movie because it involves the Bible. It's an okay movie, but I wouldn't say it's one of the greatest films of all time .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunna you bitch! You abandoned me to a website I didn't understand!

*runs away crying*


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Theater section which should I see: Hugo, The Sitter, or Immortals?

Just want to be entertained.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

Just want to be entertained?  Out of those three; probably Immortals.  I personally will never go see it because I hate those type of films.  But you would probably like it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, but Hugo's the best out of those three.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah.  I imagine that is probably true.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*

it's a really lovely movie isn't it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

One of the best.

New Suicide Squad tomorrow para.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't read that series

I think I'm just gonna buy Green Lantern and Uncanny X Force tomorrow


----------



## Nakor (Dec 13, 2011)

Just got back from TDKR prologue screening. 

Had no idea what was going on other than Bane being there. It was hard to understand anything Bane was saying. I think they will either have to adjust his voice to make it more understandable, or put in subtitles. It is that bad. 

The special effects were great though. I also got 2 free shirts. Totally worth the total hour and a half in the car.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2011)

Exactly as I predicted in the Batman thread.  Major adjustments need to be made with Bane's voice.  Damn.  Hathaway was a given.  But I didn't expect them to fuck Bane up.

Green Lantern sounds good.  You should save that X-Force money though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2011)

> Had no idea what was going on other than Bane being there. It was hard to understand anything Bane was saying. I think they will either have to adjust his voice to make it more understandable, or put in subtitles. It is that bad.



So on a list of people we cant understand:

Batman
Bane

Good one Nolan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2011)

Of the 3, Hugo is the best, but Immortals might be what your looking for if you want simple entertainment. Dont bother with Sitter.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Just got back from TDKR prologue screening.
> 
> Had no idea what was going on other than Bane being there. It was hard to understand anything Bane was saying. I think they will either have to adjust his voice to make it more understandable, or put in subtitles. It is that bad.
> 
> The special effects were great though. I also got 2 free shirts. Totally worth the total hour and a half in the car.



So, what was Bane doing? I think I heard he busted in on a drug deal, and kicked all the dealers' ass' .


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2011)

*A Separation*

An award-winning Iranian film. It gave me headache. Not saying it's bad, but it's so mundane and the constant bickering and swearing on Koran over the same issue made my head spin. The ending was terrible.

6.7/10


----------



## Nakor (Dec 14, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> So, what was Bane doing? I think I heard he busted in on a drug deal, and kicked all the dealers' ass' .




*Spoiler*: __ 



There is some kind of meet up with a CIA agent in the middle of a field somewhere. Three prisoners in black hoods who are said to work for Bane were there. They all get on board the CIAs plane. The CIA is looking for Bane for some reason. Bane reveals himself while in mid-air as one of the prisoners. Another much larger plane flies above the CIA plane and Bane's minions repel down and blow out the back of the plane. Bane and this doctor escape while everyone else falls to their death. It seems like the whole point of it was for Bane to find out how much information some doctor told the CIA about him. Apparently he told them nothing so the doctor got to live. The CIA guy was obsessed with Bane's mask.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So on a list of people we cant understand:
> 
> Batman
> Bane
> ...



It's not hard at all to understand Batman

at all

his voice may suck but he enunciates quite well 

:|

unless you're deaf then I can understand that


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> his voice may suck


Batman's voice sucks.  You have acknowledged that.  Bane's voice apparently is quite difficult to understand.  I think that sucks.  It's hard to imagine liking the film too much if I am dissatisfied with the voices of the two leads.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2011)

I've never defended his voice haha

yeah I don't think it's very good but I can understand just fine

I'm sure Bane's voice will be fixed up, but then again I haven't listened to it so who knows it might not be as bad as people are saying.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2011)

It's bad ass, not bad.

He has a Eastern European accent + respiratory effect. It sounds fucking maniacal.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 14, 2011)

Forces of Nature-5/10


----------



## Jena (Dec 14, 2011)

*Die Hard*- Hans Gruber/10
I have to be honest, I don't really like this movie. I like most of the other classic 80s action movies, but I've never really gotten into this one for whatever reason.
However, there is one thing about it I _do_ like: Alan motherfucking Rickman.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There is some kind of meet up with a CIA agent in the middle of a field somewhere. Three prisoners in black hoods who are said to work for Bane were there. They all get on board the CIAs plane. The CIA is looking for Bane for some reason. Bane reveals himself while in mid-air as one of the prisoners. Another much larger plane flies above the CIA plane and Bane's minions repel down and blow out the back of the plane. Bane and this doctor escape while everyone else falls to their death. It seems like the whole point of it was for Bane to find out how much information some doctor told the CIA about him. Apparently he told them nothing so the doctor got to live. The CIA guy was obsessed with Bane's mask.



That's it? No Wayne-Bane parallel that was rumored?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 14, 2011)

Black Swan - 9/10

Excellent mind-fuck drama.

Natalie Portman, what a hot chick, especially "That" touching scene!!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

That Rock of Ages trailer looked fucking terrible.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

I didnt even bother, couldn't get past the hair.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 14, 2011)

Bane's voice is pretty well done and not what i expected from Hardy at all. It does need to be cleaned up a bit though, when there's a lot of shit happening in the background the respirator does muffle his voice. Excellent prologue really hyped to for the film now, can't wait to see Bane kicking Bruce's arse.

Catwoman still sucks, costume looks horrible.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Ugh.  Don't mention Catwoman dude.  It is such a slap in the face after seeing such a good portrayal in Arkham City.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought they might spruce up the suit but nope still looks shit even with the cat ears. God bless Arkham City least someone did it right.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 14, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> That's it? No Wayne-Bane parallel that was rumored?



Yup. I guess not. They had a few quick clips of some scenes afterwards. 



Amuro said:


> Bane's voice is pretty well done and not what i expected from Hardy at all. It does need to be cleaned up a bit though, when there's a lot of shit happening in the background the respirator does muffle his voice. Excellent prologue really hyped to for the film now, can't wait to see Bane kicking Bruce's arse.



If well done you mean you can't understand what he says most of the time, then yes it was. Besides his first two or three lines I had no idea what he was saying.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

The Catwoman short attached to Year One was also pretty epic.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Catwoman short attached to Year One was also pretty epic.



Funny you mention that because i was about to say how its not only Arkham City which did Selina justice but also Year One.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> If well done you mean you can't understand what he says most of the time, then yes it was. Besides his first two or three lines I had no idea what he was saying.



I already acknowledged the fact his voice muffled when they blew the plane and i did say it needs cleared up(which i'm sure it will be) but i still think its a good direction. I expected some lame tough guy American yet we got European Darth Vader which is fucking awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That Rock of Ages trailer looked fucking terrible.



Just watched it. Wish I hadn't. Absolutely horrendous.

While watching it I came up with way better ideas what a musical based on the 80s rock/metal should be: something about the Big Four or the birth of death metal or Pantera turning from glam into heavy-groove or Operation: Mindcrime etc


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Die Hard 4.0 - 7/10

The movie had spectacular set pieces and also it was ridiculous the amount of deus ex machina on John's side


----------



## Rosalia Scholastica (Dec 14, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Black Swan - 9/10
> 
> Excellent mind-fuck drama.
> 
> Natalie Portman, what a hot chick, especially "That" touching scene!!!



Awesome movie!! ~~ I love Black swan!

Last movie I saw was Drive.... It was amazing! No matter what Ryan Gosling was covered in... he was still one sexy beast.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

DatExpendables 2 trailer


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> DatExpendables 2 trailer





It's out already?

*The Losers*-  very good action movie. Chris Evans had to be the best part of the movie though, he delivered massive amounts of lulz Lmao.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

I hated The Losers, other than Chris of course, he was awesome.  

And yeah the trailer is out, not a full trailer but more like a teaser just showing who was involved.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, just looked it up after I replied to your previous post.

Looks pretty  sweet .


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah I'm super hyped after seeing that teaser


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2011)

And Chuck Fuckin' Norris is in it .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Isn't a full Dark Knight Rises Trailer supposed to be attached to Mission Impossible or Sherlock Holmes?  I know a bunch of people have seen the prologue.  But I haven't heard anyone mention the trailer yet.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

I know  JCVD also looks cool.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll be disappointed with the trailer no matter what since I want it to be like 90% Marion Cotillard.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope its not another Jason Statham and co movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> Hope its not another Jason Statham and co movie.


I hope Chris Tucker has a large part.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> Hope its not another Jason Statham and co movie.


 I hope it's 80% Bruce Willis . The dude's a symbol of 80's action movies.

If I was gay, I would totally feel Willis up .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Isn't a full Dark Knight Rises Trailer supposed to be attached to Mission Impossible or Sherlock Holmes?  I know a bunch of people have seen the prologue.  But I haven't heard anyone mention the trailer yet.



The Dark Knight Rises Trailer is attached to Sherlock Holmes A Game of Shadows Rukia...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2011)

The camping episode in Persona 4: The Animation was several kinds of awesome. Best episode so far. Kanji and Yu are my favorite characters, no doubt.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

That episode was hilarious.  Several funny parts.  Especially Yu's facial reaction when he got pushed off the cliff.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2011)

I laughed so hard, there are no words.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

It has become a pretty funny show.  I think there are a couple of shows better than it this season.  Fate/Zero and Mirai Nikki.  But I enjoy it.  Thursday has become my comedy night for anime.  Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai and Persona The Animation back-to-back.  Good stuff.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

I cant stand anime any more  I used to watch alot of it but now its a struggle


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

I seem to find 4-5 good shows a year.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

You guys talk alot about Fate/Zero but isn't it meant to be a prequel to Fate Stay Night? I found the latter very lacking.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

It is much higher quality than Fate Stay Night.  Animation, art, music, characters, writing.  Everything is at a higher level.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 14, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I already acknowledged the fact his voice muffled when they blew the plane and i did say it needs cleared up(which i'm sure it will be) but i still think its a good direction. I expected some lame tough guy American yet we got European Darth Vader which is fucking awesome.



I couldn't even understand what he was saying aside from the first two lines he said. I'm talking before they blew the plane I still couldn't understand him. I might just need subtitles


----------



## Jena (Dec 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> I cant stand anime any more  I used to watch alot of it but now its a struggle



I feel the same way. 

I can rewatch the series that I own but for some reason I haven't been able to get into watching a new anime in over a year. I still read manga but it seems like such a chore to watch anime for some reason. Maybe I'm just weird.


But I _will_ be marathoning _Young Justice_ as soon as I get home. I don't think that really counts as anime, but whatever. I'm excited. I don't plan on moving from the couch for at least three days.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck yeah.  Young Justice.  Artemis is the shit!


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Does YJ become JL/JLU levels?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

No.  It's hard to reach that level.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

I shall rephrase, is it even 1/2 of JL quality?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2011)

Half?  Probably.  I've stuck around and watched 17 episodes for some reason.  

I enjoy it.  It isn't as good as Teen Titans.  And it obviously isn't as good as Justice League or Justice League Unlimited.  But if you love DC like I do... there are certain aspects of it you will enjoy.  They made Black Canary exceptionally hot.  I approve.  Artemis is badass.  Robin is cool.  And they have used series regulars like Lex Luthor and Ras al Ghul as villains.   Another recurring villain I have liked is Cheshire.

And holy shit.  I'm still surprised by how powerful Aquaman's wife is.  I never expected her to just fuck shit up the way she did.

So see?  I ended up typing up a rant.  I enjoy it a little bit.


----------



## Jena (Dec 14, 2011)

Four paragraphs is hardly a rant.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2011)

I stopped watching Young Justice when their hiatus hit. Not that it was bad, I just never bothered to keep watching.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

I mostly read DC to be honest then the occasional major Marvel crossover. Its kind of weird how the baddies such as Luthor and Ras can get owned by the younger team. Amazo also got owned, that irks me alot. They need their own set of rogues imo. And yes Mera has always been overpowered. much better than Aquaman.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I enjoy it.  It isn't as good as Teen Titans.



Young Justice> Teen Titans. 

Of course I am one of those crazy people who thought TT was quite overrated.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2011)

A-Team: B+

Not as good as I remembered. In fact, sometimes the dialogue is sort of obnoxious. But I liked the cast and liked that despite having nonstop, over-the-top action, it somehow focused more on the cast....who were excellent. Too bad this bombed.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

No video Stunna.

New episode tonight.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Well yeah, True Story, the OP to the Rise debut episode... I'm in love with it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

The Golden Globes put out their nominations today.  I think they made some questionable decisions again.  I bet bribes were involved.


----------



## Federer (Dec 15, 2011)

Juno,

surprisingly good, very good, no actually it was a great movie.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2011)

I've seen 2/3 of Ellen Page's movies since 2005 and I can't think of one that's bad. She is amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll ignore the obvious bait out of respect for you Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2011)

Ellen Page + Leonardo DiCaprio = WIN


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

>looks at watch

Tetra should be here any moment now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

Cillian Murphy + Marion Cotillard = WIN


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2011)

Ellen Page + Leonardo DiCaprio + Cillian Murphy + Marion Cotillard = Mind blown


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

New Ghost Rider trailer, i think it will e better than the first. Surely. 

Cillian Murphy in anything = WIN


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

It was a bad trailer.  But yeah.  It will probably be better than the first.

The February release date doesn't seem very promising though.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2011)

Vault said:


> Cillian Murphy in anything = WIN



Cillian Murphy was in "In Time" recently


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2011)

I kinda like that movie though. Ms. Ellen "Perfect" Page is in it too (only a couple of shots).


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2011)

Peacock was good, but lost me with its anti-climactic ending.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 15, 2011)

Vault said:


> New Ghost Rider trailer, i think it will e better than the first. Surely.
> 
> Cillian Murphy in anything = WIN



Pre-screenings of Ghost Rider didn't go so well, it's getting slated some saying it's worse than the first. Idris Elba deserves better, thank god he's got Prometheus coming up.

I'll echo the Marion Collitard = Win


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

Jack The Giant Killer trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iZh6FwU6y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

That looks terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

It had 1 like, 1 dislike when I left the video.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 15, 2011)

They should have put "director of Superman Returns" instead. I dislike Nicholas Hoult and this looks horrible. 

2012 the year of the fairy tail revival indeed.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

Snow White and the Huntsman is the only one that will be good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, it looks like the family and I are going to be watching Tom Cruise run from his gay thoughts on Saturday.  Just bought us our tickets for Mission Impossible 4.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Jack The Giant Killer trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iZh6FwU6y4[/YOUTUBE]



Good God. I'm starting to think the movie industry is doomed if shit like this and Battleship are actually put into theaters .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

What's with the boom in reinvented fairy tales?


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to watch Ghost Protocol badly. Brad can not fail me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Drive :: 7.4/10 :: C*

Pretty decent, but I don't see what all the hype was about.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Give it a day or two


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 15, 2011)

For what? The whole movie was predictable from the beginning. It was well acted (although Cranston's character seemed to be wasted) and well directed. Don't get me wrong, it's a decent movie but it's nothing special. It reminded me of Redline, except not as boring.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What's with the boom in reinvented fairy tales?


All of these movies got the green light after Alice In Wonderland grossed a billion dollars.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 15, 2011)

Do you want to die?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What's with the boom in reinvented fairy tales?



Alice in Wonderland (2010) made $1,000,000,000 worldwide


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, yes. Unfortunately, that makes sense.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 15, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Alice in Wonderland (2010) made $1,000,000,000 worldwide



No, it was 'Pan's Labyrinth', damn it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd almost rather have these sort of films than see another piece of crap like Thor.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What's with the boom in reinvented fairy tales?



Special Effects getting good enough to do the fantasy worlds some justice+ not having to really come up with anything+ name recognition= 

​


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

Ow that Jack and the Bean Stalk movie looks worse than Battleship

You know this stuff is helping me prove that Mainstream Hollywood is dying right now


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland was excellent. It was by far the superior film when compared to Pan's Labyrinth. 

And yes, I am being sarcastic. Angering Tetra arouses m- I mean, pleases me....sexually. Yes, thats better...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

Watched the DKR Prologue. Bane sounds ridiculous, he has a thick accent on top of it you can't hear him properly over the breathing apparatus. And the film looks like Bond or Mission Impossible and nothing like Batman.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland and Pan's Labyrinth both suck. Alice sucks more. There, case closed.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

Someone ban Yasha.

Who would have thought it, a crack addicted prostitute is the best female character on Breaking Bad.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Yasha should be banned for talking about nothing but Apocalypto the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

Rukia should be banned for talking about nothing but Fate/Zero for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

I have to admit I think Young Adult looks pretty funny.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 16, 2011)

It does indeed


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 16, 2011)

Miami Vice - 4/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2011)

> Yasha should be banned for talking about nothing but Apocalypto the last couple of weeks.



If I request for 1-week ban, will you watch the Apocalypto? 



*Contagion*

It did the premise justice. It wasn't dumbed down for the general audience or got overdramatic as films of this genre normally do. It's well-researched, educational, and thought provoking. It shows some aspects of a pandemic outbreak seldom touched by other films. Don't waste your time on garbage like 28 Weeks Later or 28 Days Later or whatever. Watch this. It will give you a real chill, because it's incredibly realistic.

Not to mention with  it has, the acting was simply terrific.

9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol did you guys hear about Christian Bale getting chased by Chinese Authorities?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol did you guys hear about Christian Bale getting chased by Chinese Authorities?


Hear about it?  I saw it!  He escaped by shooting a grappling hook into a fucking jet.  Shit was cash!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

I expected something dramatic but really he just got in a van and drove off. And his accent is a clusterfuck of English and Australian.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

lol**


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

Stunna have you baked any cakes recently in prep for becoming a housewife?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

Rukia you troll, you like Dark Knight Rises now? Really after months of tolling the shit out of it

I still think 2012 is gonna suck ass but Hobbit and Prometheus will save it somewhat.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

2012 looks better than 2011.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

On another note: I've had the same avatar for around five days now.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2011)

man 2012 is going to be a good year.  Good films always come out don't give up quitters :|


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2011)

London Boulevard

Pretty lackluster. In short.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

No para.  I have looked at the list for 2012.  If I had cancer right now... I'd let the cancer win.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 16, 2011)

Amadeus - 9/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

Freaking love that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Boring   .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows- A-

I prefer it over the first. The plot is more compelling and the villain is better, plus the backgrounds dont look quite so CGI.

I didnt like the 'race to the train' scene though. All the slow mo+ explosions, it felt over-directed. Anyway, full review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No para.  I have looked at the list for 2012.  If I had cancer right now... I'd let the cancer win.



Then you're a quitter

great films from all over the world come out every year.  If you aren't willing to dig through the crates to find them then oh well.

Not my loss


----------



## tashtin (Dec 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows- A-
> 
> I prefer it over the first. The plot is more compelling and the villain is better, plus the backgrounds dont look quite so CGI.
> 
> *I didnt like the 'race to the train' scene though. All the slow mo+ explosions, it felt over-directed.* Anyway, full review should be up tomorrow.



Agreed on all counts except the bolded. That was arguably the best scene of the entire film - blood pumping and action packed.

Anyway Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2011)

Get out of your comfort zone. Indies and foreign films are the way to go when there is not much to look forward to in the mainstream market.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Best Thing To Happen This Week_ 



Bruce Willis has high cholesterol.  :rofl


----------



## illmatic (Dec 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Watched the DKR Prologue. Bane sounds ridiculous, he has a thick accent on top of it you can't hear him properly over the breathing apparatus. And the film looks like Bond or Mission Impossible and nothing like Batman.



Nolan should so direct the the Bond after Skyfall of Mission: Impossible 5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

No.  Nolan struggles with action.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah. he does


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought Inception had good action.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

I hear the opening credits for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo are almost as good as the opening credits for Se7en.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k2gsEI34CE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2011)

I love how they purposely left out Kevin Spacey's name in the credits.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, nice touch.  I agree with you.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2011)

You will agree with me on Apocalypto as well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

I won't because I will never watch it.

Got my Mission Impossible 4 tickets for tomorrow.  Doubt its as good as the critics claim.  But I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah Rukia, we all know you can't enjoy fun action movies :ho.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Not true.  I really enjoyed Yip Man.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 16, 2011)

So you enjoy fun action movies, but you're a picky bastard about it, amirite ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Not really.  I liked Fast Five.

I do tend to be picky about comic-based movies though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2011)

Project A2: B

Its nowhere near as memorable as the first film and the script seems to lose focus on...everything, but the fights were good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to sneak over to see Young Adult tomorrow.  Any interest Martial?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

*Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows: C+*

I dunno, I feel like the movie went overboard with too much. The slow-motion was overused, the comedy was often ridiculous, and the action often far-fetched; but Downey and Harris make great rivals.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 17, 2011)

*Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows * - see it!

I found it entertaining.  


*Spoiler*: __ 





Can't believe they killed off Adler   hopefully she will...pull a Holmes. Had to laugh at the continued abuse of Gladstone too  poor dog.  


 I felt like this ran fast for some reason.



Stunna said:


> *Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows: C+*
> 
> I dunno, I feel like the movie went overboard with too much. The slow-motion was overused, the comedy was often ridiculous, and the action often far-fetched; but Downey and Harris make great rivals.



Downey and Harris did work and play well together, but for some reason I expected a little more...finesse in their contest (which is not to say that it wasn't good).  I didn't see Holmes's final resolve coming and laughed 


*Spoiler*: __ 




when I saw Moriarty's face as they fell


----------



## Fassy (Dec 17, 2011)

Sherlock  Holmes 2: A Game of Shadows

*Spoiler*: _Most heterosexual movie other than XMFC that you'll ever see_ 



I really enjoyed it and it was fast paced unlike the first one. I doubt Irene is dead and the ending just gives you a feel of a possible third movie. 9/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

We still need to see trailers for Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter and for Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2011)

Hansel and Gretel? Really?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

The horror. Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

Oops.  Forgot to mention Pride Prejudice and Zombies.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you guys trolling me?  Is that it?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't think Pride Prejudice and Zombies has anyone cast yet


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

There's another Resident Evil too, and Halloween 3d, Texas Chainsaw massacre 3d, Judge Dredd and Total Recall. Just a who's who of crap.

What are the opinions on John Carter?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks pretty but so did Prince of Persia


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know.  What I have seen so far doesn't look very promising.  I also don't think Disney is the right studio to tell the story.  Expectations are low.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> We still need to see trailers for Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter and for Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters.



Those posters :





I heard  the book was a really fun ride too. Since there is no trailer, I'll just read the book after Christmas break is over with .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll probably see it since it has Mary Elizabeth Winstead in it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2011)

I heard it has David Costabile in it. He was awesome in Breaking Bad. That's probably my reason for seeing it .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh Tim Burton is involved. 


..........

John Carter looks alittle Avatar-ish but I'm hoping for the best, even if the dialogue in the trailer really seemed juvenile.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

My 2013 hopes rest on Akira.  I really expect it to be a game changer.  Sort of in the vein of Blade Runner.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2011)

2013 seems like a terrible year for movies  

However i still have hopes for that Man Of Steel  Dont mind me its just the fanboy in me excited.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 17, 2011)

2013 
we have the Lara Croft Reboot, Monsters University,Iron Man 3, Star Trek 2, Man of Steel , Ender's Game, The Mortal Instruments, Thor 2, Despicable Me 2, Catching Fire

These are the ones that will be anticipated I assume


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 2013
> we have the Lara Croft Reboot, Monsters University,Iron Man 3, *Star Trek 2*, Man of Steel , Ender's Game, The Mortal Instruments, Thor 2, Despicable Me 2,
> 
> These are the ones that will be anticipated I assume


Loved the first one, can't wait to see the second one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 2013
> we have the Lara Croft Reboot, Monsters University,Iron Man 3, Star Trek 2, Man of Steel , Ender's Game, The Mortal Instruments, Thor 2, Despicable Me 2, Catching Fire
> 
> These are the ones that will be anticipated I assume



Im looking forward to Star Trek 2, if its anything like the first one then we are in for a treat.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2011)

2013 ain't comin for awhile guys

I'm looking forward to 2012 as all of you should as well


----------



## Kobe (Dec 17, 2011)

*Vampire Hunter D - Bloodlust*

it was awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7G9r4AZfto[/YOUTUBE]

also this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

"She's here by her own choice".

Bloodlust is very memorable.  About as good as it gets for anime.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

I love Bloodlust, it has one of my favourite opening sequences in Anime films. If only other Vampire Universes on film were half as creative as this. 



> My 2013 hopes rest on Akira. I really expect it to be a game changer. Sort of in the vein of Blade Runner.



Personally I think the anime is about as good as it'll ever get but a live action should be something to look forward to. Let's hope Kei doesn't look like a man in this one

For now Prometheus and the Hobbit are what I'm looking forward to the most. And James Bond Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm gonna do the smart thing and just read the Akira manga

man if they reprint the series using movie scenes as covers I'm gonna be pissed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm gonna do the smart thing and just read the Akira manga
> 
> man if they reprint the series using movie scenes as covers I'm gonna be pissed


No joke.  Those copies of the Three Musketeers with the movie poster as the cover were fucking terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

> man if they reprint the series using movie scenes as covers I'm gonna be pissed



Now a motion picture. Just ignore them Chinese people in the manga, and concentrate on the white paper they're printed on.

You know what I find amusing, how everything, be it Greek mythology, Vikings, Cave men or evil robots, they all seem to have an English accent in Hollywood.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2011)

I find that hilarious too.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2011)

well it can't be helped that all other european accents grind on the ears


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Sucker Punch :: 6.5/10 *

Ah, Sucker Punch... What the fuck did I just watch? The movie does a ton of things right but it forgets the most important thing, the story. The basic plot was all we got, nothing and nobody got fleshed out and that really hurt the movie. It was too shallow for me to care. The metaphor music videos, on the other hand, were fucking amazing. Seriously, that was some of the best action choreography I have ever seen. No shaky cam, perfect camera angles, great directing in general. Props to Snyder because he did the unbelievable, not only did he make sexy women action stars but he made them all _completely believable_ action stars. Seriously, Vanessa Hudgens a badass? That ain't easy to accomplish. My only complaint with the action sequences is that despite how badass they were, in the end they were all just a dream metaphor thing. A gimmick. The movie should have been written to make all that shit real, forget the other stuff.

So yeah, basically directing wise, acting wise, and choreography wise the movie was amazing; but because the story isn't realized to its full potential it ends up significantly bringing whole movie down with it. Which is a shame because Sucker Punch could have been great if it had a bit more substance to it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> 2013 seems like a terrible year for movies





illmatic said:


> 2013
> we have the Lara Croft Reboot, Monsters University,Iron Man 3, Star Trek 2, Man of Steel , Ender's Game, The Mortal Instruments, Thor 2, Despicable Me 2, Catching Fire
> 
> These are the ones that will be anticipated I assume



'Elysium' and 'Pacific Rim' will be far more interesting than all of those, rest assured. However, why would anyone think that 2013 will be a terrible year for movies? Aside from the two titles I already mentioned, it looks like 'Neuromancer' is finally getting underway for a 2013 release. We're gonna have Kim Jee-woon's American debut with 'The Last Stand', Park Chan-wook's next film, the possibility of Alfonso Curaron's 'Gravity' being pushed into early 2013, 'Horizons' (_which I will remain skeptical about, since I can't stand Tom Cruise, but the premise and director has me interested_), and plenty of others coming out of South Korea, Japan, Hong Kong, and Mexico. Let me guess, not enough comic book adaptions to satisfy your simple needs? ;-)


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to sneak over to see Young Adult tomorrow.  Any interest Martial?



Maybe on DVD. It looks too much like a "Let's get Charlize Theron an oscar nomination award and throw in the few funny scenes in the trailers even though its actually a drama" type movie, and I hate those types of movies.

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back: B

It's pretty funny, with a great cast and one of my favorite gags of all time ("Who would watch a movie about Jay and Silent Bob? *looks at camera*). They use that gag a bit too much, but I laughed.

But eventually the movie became too fourth wall breaky for my taste. It started to hit home near the end, where the villains start calling themselves cliches. 

While not the best of Kevin Smith's films (although I do consider him to be an overrated director), it's a solid example of them.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

So I just saw Mission Impossible 4.

I liked it okay.  It was definitely pretty entertaining.  The ending was more cheesy than I would have liked.  Especially since the movie was starting to feel a bit long by the time we got to it.  I did appreciate the Ving Rhames cameo though.

I liked the team.  I thought everyone contributed something.  I know Pegg had me laughing several times.  I also wanted to bone Patton.

Lots of crazy stunts and cool gadgets.  Most of the stunts were absurd, but I don't expect Mission Impossible to be grounded in realism... these films exist to entertain and I was entertaining.

Like most of the Bond films and the Bourne films... we were taken to several exotic locations.

I had horrible trailers guys.  Doubt anyone in America will have worse than this combination.  Check it out.  The Hunger Games Teaser.  The Dark Knight Rises Teaser.  Not the new trailers.  The fucking teasers.  Those two were followed up by a Titanic 3D trailer.  I only had one more trailer and it was GI Joe Retaliation.  Fucking terrible!


----------



## Jena (Dec 17, 2011)

*Elf*- Christmas/10
I have to watch _Elf_ every year around Christmastime. It's become a tradition. Is it immature to laugh at a grown man running around in tights and shrieking? Probably. But I did it anyway. And I liked it.


*Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgandy*- 9/10
This is another really, really, stupid movie that I also like. It was on right after _Elf_ on TV last night, so I'm not sure if there's some sort of conspiracy going on or if the local station just really likes Will Ferrell. In any event, I enjoyed it. I feel like this movie is fully aware how retarded it is and just embraces it rather than trying to pass itself off as intelligent.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2011)

Fuck, I have never seen all of Anchorman .

I just saw the scene where Steve Carell was freaking out over menustration blood .


----------



## Jena (Dec 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Fuck, I have never seen all of Anchorman .
> 
> I just saw the scene where Steve Carell was freaking out over menustration blood .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2011)

Most anticipated movie of 2011: Wrong Turn 4.

lol, I am strangely looking forward too it, despite it probably going to suck.

As for Mission Impossible 4, I suspect that if you read most of the reviews, they will be like Rukia's. It aint great, but it is fun. All the reviews might be 3/4 stars, but the Rotten Tomatoes % suggests its a fucking classic. Thats why RT isn't that reliable.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

Batman The Animated Series.  Just got done watching several episodes from season 4.  Batman and Catwoman teamed up to take down a cat worshiping cult.  Poison Ivy, Livewire, and Harley Quinn faced off against Batgirl and Super Girl in another episode.  The point is that this is all electric stuff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes 2 review is now in sig!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2011)

Wish me luck guys, I'm going to watch the latest episode in My Little Pony. I have it loading up in the tab right next to this one.


And it damn well better be good, because I had to stop Person of Interest halfway through . If it sucks, I'll at least have the last 20 minutes of Person of Interest make up for it .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2011)

That is the last fucking time I listen to my friend's suggestions .

Although I shouldn't have listened to him to begin with. He thinks V for Vendetta is the best movie ever made, and that Attack of the Show is the greatest show of all time.

Looks like it's time to get the rest of my weekly dose of John Reese .


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2011)

*Hanna ~ 7/10*

Good action movie, the plot is nothing special with a premise that has been doe a lot of times before and a lot of cliches, but is well directed and the actors do a pretty good job so i don't mind. The persecution scenes are well choreographed and manage to keep you in tension, a bit more of backstory and giving some personality to the evils pawns that chase the main character all the movie wouldn't have hurt the movie though.


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Wish me luck guys, I'm going to watch the latest episode in My Little Pony. I have it loading up in the tab right next to this one.
> 
> 
> And it damn well better be good, because I had to stop Person of Interest halfway through . If it sucks, I'll at least have the last 20 minutes of Person of Interest make up for it .





Lincoln Rhyme said:


> That is the last fucking time I listen to my friend's suggestions .
> 
> Although I shouldn't have listened to him to begin with. He thinks V for Vendetta is the best movie ever made, and that Attack of the Show is the greatest show of all time.
> 
> Looks like it's time to get the rest of my weekly dose of John Reese .





Although, to be fair towards your friend, V For Vendetta is a pretty badass flick.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 18, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> *Hanna ~ 7/10*
> 
> Good action movie, the plot is nothing special with a premise that has been doe a lot of times before and a lot of cliches, but is well directed and the actors do a pretty good job so i don't mind. The persecution scenes are well choreographed and manage to keep you in tension, a bit more of backstory and giving some personality to the evils pawns that chase the main character all the movie wouldn't have hurt the movie though.



I thought 'Hanna' was pretty awesome, to be honest. I really liked the soundtrack and the choreography during the action sequences, particularly the hand-to-hand combat, was nothing short of excellent. Definitely one of the better films of 2011 if you ask me.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I thought 'Hanna' was pretty awesome, to be honest. I really liked the soundtrack and the choreography during the action sequences, particularly the hand-to-hand combat, was nothing short of excellent. Definitely one of the better films of 2011 if you ask me.



I agree with you in that, my only issue is that the plot can be e bit to predictable, and i would have like to see a bit more about the sadistic who barley got any background and his characterisation was rather weak, seeing a bit more about Marissa would have been nice too, but out of that is a pretty entertaining movie with one of the best actions scenes i have seen in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I really liked the soundtrack


Yeah.  Hanna has an excellent soundtrack.  Far better than the soundtrack for Tron Legacy.


----------



## Distance (Dec 18, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows. *7.5/10*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretty good episode of Persona this week, Stunna.  Wondering where all the subtle Margaret flirting is going.  Is the team going to have to fight her at some point like in the game?


*Spoiler*: _Unrelated_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa2jYn3LmlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## andrea (Dec 18, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes: 7/10
I enjoyed the movie and it was a nice introduction to what I assume will be a trilogy of some sort. However I'm getting pretty sick of all these remakes.

Final Destination 5 (prequel): 3/10
Was forced to watch this by my sister. Not really into slashers. Also the acting was horrendous  Anybody noticed the Tom Cruise and Megan Fox lookalikes/wannabes?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Although, to be fair towards your friend, V For Vendetta is a pretty badass flick.



I like V for Vendetta as well, but I wouldn't call it one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Wish me luck guys, I'm going to watch the latest episode in My Little Pony. I have it loading up in the tab right next to this one.



Did you watch it yet? If so what did you think.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2011)

Go to the previous page George, the post right under mine .


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh. bad taste then. Sorry. 

Thought I was among a fellow fan.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

Of course Lincoln wasn't gonna like it

man I saw that shit coming even way before he said he was even gonna watch it period

oh and V for Vendetta is a fucking awful piece of shit and you should all be ashamed of liking it

especially Lincoln considering how he's such a BOOKWORM


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

Para.  I still can't understand what Bane is saying.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am now tempted to watch V for Vendetta.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

You should go see a doctor then Rukia


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

> oh and V for Vendetta is a fucking awful piece of shit and you should all be ashamed of liking it



I wouldn't go that far but I don't think much of it either.

Darth Vader, I mean Bane has too much of a thick accent, I'd see alot of people having problems with it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 18, 2011)

First things first

I am intoxicated

But who is BANE?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wouldn't go that far but I don't think much of it either.
> 
> Darth Vader, I mean Bane has too much of a thick accent, I'd see alot of people having problems with it.



I go that far

cause it's true


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)

erictheking said:


> First things first
> 
> I am intoxicated
> 
> But who is BANE?



A character from Batman that's going to be in the new Nolan movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You should go see a doctor then Rukia


No need for that.  

Been going to concerts for a long time.  Saw a White Zombie concert when I was only 12 years old.  Constantly have phones on.  It does seem like I have to occasionally ask people to repeat what they said.  My assumption is that their speech is the problem.  But my hearing ability probably is a contributing factor.  Doubt its as good as it used to be.  Seems like I always did fairly well on the hearing tests when I was in the Air Force.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

My hearing I think is starting to slightly erode

I blame seeing bands like Melt Banana, Boris, and My Bloody Valentine with no ear plugs contributed to this.  Plus all the other concerts but those three were the loudest.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

Our generation is definitely going to have some shitty hearing when we get old.

So I heard from Fincher that the plan is to shoot the next two Lisbeth Salandar books back-to-back if The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is a success.  Obviously, I'm a fan of his work.  I want him to do well.  I'm going to the movie no matter what.  And its always more enjoyable to see good films.  But I have mixed feelings.  I would rather see him work on some of his other projects than spend the next two years on this.

On the other hand, time is on his side.  He's a lot younger than most of the great directors working.  What do you think?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't go to concerts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2011)

hails said:


> Final Destination 5 (prequel): 3/10
> Was forced to watch this by my sister. Not really into slashers. Also the acting was horrendous  Anybody noticed the Tom Cruise and Megan Fox lookalikes/wannabes?



lol, why I didnt hate it, I didnt especially like it either, and yes I noticed the Tom Cruise lookalike. It especially came through during his "Kill or Be Killed" speech.

The Abominable Dr. Phibes: B+ or A-

Gotta love Vincent Price. Probably my next review.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Our generation is definitely going to have some shitty hearing when we get old.
> 
> So I heard from Fincher that the plan is to shoot the next two Lisbeth Salandar books back-to-back if The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is a success.  Obviously, I'm a fan of his work.  I want him to do well.  I'm going to the movie no matter what.  And its always more enjoyable to see good films.  But I have mixed feelings.  I would rather see him work on some of his other projects than spend the next two years on this.
> 
> On the other hand, time is on his side.  He's a lot younger than most of the great directors working.  What do you think?



I'm not worried at all I'm a fan of his and look forward to what he does

besides Koreeda I think he's my favorite director right now.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't go to concerts.



I don't have the money to go to concerts.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't go to concerts.



this isn't surprising haha

well most places are 18 and over and do you listen to a lot of music anyways?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

...No.**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

its ok I didn't get into music till I was 17


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2011)

Saw the last 30 mins of Resident Evil: Afterlife. Shockingly bad stuff. Not that the ones I saw (1 & 2) were that good or anything, but this definitely "tops" them.



Kobe said:


> *Vampire Hunter D - Bloodlust*
> 
> it was awesome.
> 
> ...



I have yet to watch the movie, but there's this cool vid I recently found 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdsZd05ugI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

I remember when Bloodlust came out, the animation at the time was mindblowing


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

I remember that I would have Bloodlust in the DVD player with the TV on and I would leave my room sometimes.  This is when I was in the military again.  Really thin walls and an excellent sound system.  I would come back after a couple of hours and the DVD would be on the menu.  The theme plays during the menu sequence.  Skip to 2:40 of this video.  That is what I always heard!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR6I6l9fZsw[/YOUTUBE]

Surprised I didn't get more complaints.  My neighbor got his revenge though.  He watched the Chronicles of Riddick around a dozen times.  Usually when I was trying to sleep.

Really an excellent soundtrack.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I remember when Bloodlust came out, the animation at the time was mindblowing



Still one of my favorite anime flicks outside of Miyazaki.


----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 18, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Still one of my favorite anime flicks outside of Miyazaki.


You have fucking great taste then.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You have fucking great taste then.



 

Bear in mind though that I haven't seen a Kon flick yet.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

Ninja Scroll is great as well.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah. I didn't like Ninja Scroll all that much at first but after a little thought and a re-watch it really grew on me.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 18, 2011)

Bat 21 - 8/10


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)

*Planes, Trains, and Automobiles*- 8/10
A classic.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2011)

If you guys want an anime with great visuals, be sure to watch Tekkonkinkreet.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2011)

Batman The Animated Series.  Almost Got 'Em.

The Joker, Poison Ivy, the Penguin, Two Face, and Killer Croc all shared a story of a time that they almost killed Batman.  Excellent.  Like always, this is really fascinating stuff.

When you can watch a series 20 years later and still find it entertaining... I think its safe to say that its a classic.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Batman The Animated Series.  Almost Got 'Em.
> 
> The Joker, Poison Ivy, the Penguin, Two Face, and Killer Croc all shared a story of a time that they almost killed Batman.  Excellent.  Like always, this is really fascinating stuff.
> 
> When you can watch a series 20 years later and still find it entertaining... I think its safe to say that its a classic.



This show is incredible. I used to watch it every day after school. Loved it then,  love it now.
One day when I finally have money I will buy the complete series.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

I used to avoid it when I was younger because I didn't really like serious cartoons too much.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2011)

I know, you prefer powerpuff girls.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2011)

Whoa, let's watch how we joke here! Powerpuff Girls was money.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I used to avoid it when I was younger because I didn't really like serious cartoons too much.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

I said _used to!_


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Of course Lincoln wasn't gonna like it
> 
> man I saw that shit coming even way before he said he was even gonna watch it period
> 
> ...


 

What does that have to do with anything? Did you think I read the original comic ?

*Fright Night (remake)*- First of all, I really didn't expect this movie to be as good as the original. That said, it was still really boring. It was basically transformed into what teens consider good horror movies these days . And I really wanted to like Colin Farell, but I couldn't.

* My rating: 5.3/10*

*Shocker*- Damn my dad for convincing me to watch this . Definitely one of the dumbest movies ever.

*My rating: 3/10*


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

*Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol*

_9/10_

Great movie, great cast, good storyline. My only big problem with the movie was the main villain who I never felt really anything for, he basically felt like he was there to fill the void. Cruise was amazing, Renner was good and Patton was so god damn sexy.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)

*The Grinch Who Stole Christmas (animated short)*- 10/10
When I was little I used to do "the Grinch walk" whenever I watched this movie. I'd hunch by body up, thrust my butt into the air, and tip-toe around the house with my arms curled under my chest. Now I only do this when I'm dancing at the club.


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)

Bitches love Jeff/Annie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

Did someone just mention Koreeda? After Life is so fucking good.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

I did

Koreeda is at the very top of my list of directors right now

then again I like quiet personal films over most so his films aren't for everyone. 

For me though, that's my shit and he's like a 21st century Ozu.

and if you understand that last sentence then you own.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Did you think I read the original comic ?



what I meant was this:

you're usually a very big stickler for film adaptations to follow the book source to the T and V for Vendetta doesn't do that at all and if you read it you would agree.  But since you liked V you most probably did not actually read the original source hence my previous statement


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2011)

Captain America in 3D.

8/10 -- I thought the dude would have been more awesome.


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2011)

Fred Claus 10/10

amazing xmas movie :33


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes I know who Ozu is, Tokyo Story has been a favourite of mine since HS, and no one I know likes that movie whatsoever

I've always been fascinated with themes present in both Kodeer and Ozu's films. Also Robert Bresson too. Sadly I still haven't made my through any of their filmography


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> what I meant was this:
> 
> you're usually a very big stickler for film adaptations to follow the book source to the T and V for Vendetta doesn't do that at all and if you read it you would agree.  But since you liked V you most probably did not actually read the original source hence my previous statement


Who said I read comics? I certainly never did .

And what's with you Para? Every reply to my posts from you have been full of hostility and stereotyping. Did I say something to offend you or are you just fucking around?



Rukia said:


> Our generation is definitely going to have some shitty hearing when we get old.
> 
> So I heard from Fincher that the plan is to shoot the next two Lisbeth Salandar books back-to-back if The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is a success.  Obviously, I'm a fan of his work.  I want him to do well.  I'm going to the movie no matter what.  And its always more enjoyable to see good films.  But I have mixed feelings.  I would rather see him work on some of his other projects than spend the next two years on this.
> 
> On the other hand, time is on his side.  He's a lot younger than most of the great directors working.  What do you think?


 No, trust me, you want Fincher to devote all his time to The Girl Who Played with Fire, more than any of his other projects . 

I can't say the same about The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest though. 

I was kinda scared because every news release I've seen for these movies it says "Columbia Entertainment's Millennium Trilogy". And with Fincher having all this other stuff to work on, I thought that Columbia Entertainment would slap some director on it, and fuck up the whole series. Thank God that's not gonna be the case .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm just messing around LR you should know by now I'm usually not serious


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

> Did I say something to offend you or are you just fucking around?



Hipsters. He's doing everything ironically.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2011)

Shit ,my bad. I'm just so excited, I can't think straight .Got Christmas Break starting on Wednesday, and a lot of good shows and anime I need to catch up on.

And dammit, if that Mirai Nikki sub doesn't come on before 12, I'm gonna be pissed .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2011)

You know, I actually like the "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" remake's trailer now, which is odd as it used to annoy me. 

But I still have doubts about the film. It didnt really need to be remade....


----------



## Yasha (Dec 19, 2011)

My respect for Para and Ennoea just went up 10x.

Koreeda's films are serene and minimalist, but very emotionally powerful. Nobody Knows and After Life are my favourites. Still Walking and Air Doll are also very good. The only one I didn't like was Maborosi. 

Have you guys seen  or ? I'd highly recommend these two films to people who like Koreeda's style.


*13 Assassins*

More enjoyable than Seven Samurai. The 45-minute fight scene is too long though. I have short attention span for bloody action.

7/10


*M*

One of those old-ass movies that got overhyped with time. Nothing spectacular. 

6.5/10


*Heavenly Forest*

Predictable, but still sad and beautiful.

AOI MIYAZAKI WA KAWAII DESU!!!

8/10


*The Legend of 1900*

Solid storytelling. Reminds me of Green Mile and Shawshank Redemption. 1900 is possibly the most original character I've ever seen. Great film.

9.5/10


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a Wonderful Life - A+


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Yasha said:


> My respect for Para and Ennoea just went up 10x.


Almost Rukia level then.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 19, 2011)

Being John Malkovich - brilliantly inventive film which managed to straddle quirky and hilarious really well.


----------



## Distance (Dec 19, 2011)

Immortals. *4/10*


----------



## Yasha (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Almost Rukia level then.



Still a long way to go.



Titanic 3D, anyone?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

> Being John Malkovich - brilliantly inventive film which managed to straddle quirky and hilarious really well



Everyone here needs to watch this, Audition, Perfect Blue and Brazil already.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Everyone here needs to watch this, Audition, Perfect Blue and Brazil already.


Never seen Brazil.


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2011)

And I never will


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Hearts in Atlantis - 7.5/10

Good movie. I'm reading the book now.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2011)

Mission Impossible 4 - 3/5

Solid movie with decent directing, good sets, alright action and Tom Cruise acting as usual.
Fun and enjoyable in the cinema but at no point something worth remembering.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2011)

Apocalypto

What I really liked about this movie were those little details, scenes like using ant heads for sewing a wound, introducing the city life, the shaman and the ruler fooling the citizens with the eclipse while the wife in the background is annoyed,the beginning moments with the villagers, the use of native language etc...
I think all these scenes added a lot to an otherwise nothing special plot. It's basically a very good chase movie with extras and hardcore scenes.
Watched this on the new tv. Damn, it looked good.



Ennoea said:


> Everyone here needs to watch this, Audition, Perfect Blue and Brazil already.



This.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Titanic 3D, anyone?


No thanks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Apocalypto
> 
> What I really liked about this movie were those little details, scenes like using ant heads for sewing a wound, introducing the city life, the shaman and the ruler fooling the citizens with the eclipse while the wife in the background is annoyed,the beginning moments with the villagers, the use of native language etc...
> I think all these scenes added a lot to an otherwise nothing special plot. It's basically a very good chase movie with extras and hardcore scenes.
> ...


The titties really made the movie, eh? 



Training Day 6/10

I feel this movie is highly overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

CMX.  Can you believe how shitty Batman 3 looks?


----------



## Stripes (Dec 19, 2011)

10000/10 *The Help*

For the 50th time, the book and movie is just wonderful.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

Rukia you so and so, I thought you liked the Batman 3 trailer?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2011)

Dr Phibes Rises Again: B

Not as good as the first, but a worthy sequel.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2011)

With Rukia you never know he could switch his opinion on a film without batting an eye.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia you so and so, I thought you liked the Batman 3 trailer?


No.

You got confused by one of my posts in the Batman 3 thread.  I was not praising the trailer.  I was praising Batman Begins and The Dark Knight.

Not fair, para.  I think I am incredibly consistent.  It's probably a weakness of mine in fact.  I'm stubborn.  I stick with my original opinion until I am forced to deviate.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2011)

you're consistent at being occassionally inconsistent


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

This was kind of interesting.  I didn't realize Fincher almost made the first Spider-man film.

Something of Interest


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

> You got confused by one of my posts in the Batman 3 thread. I was not praising the trailer. I was praising Batman Begins and The Dark Knight.



I see the World is right again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> And dammit, if that Mirai Nikki sub doesn't come on before 12, I'm gonna be pissed .


That was a good ass episode yo.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 19, 2011)

Loading it up right now .

Along with Gintama.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

Speaking of Gintama, episode 25 is one of the best anime episodes I have ever watch. It was just so brilliant. 

Just watched the wrath of the titans trailer, it looks like a fun watch. Having not bothered with clash of the titans I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

That new Mark Wahlberg film Contraband must really suck.  January release date.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 20, 2011)

*Fate/Zero Episode 12*



shit is getting serious.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Speaking of Gintama, episode 25 is one of the best anime episodes I have ever watch. It was just so brilliant.
> 
> Just watched the wrath of the titans trailer, it looks like a fun watch. Having not bothered with clash of the titans I don't know what to expect.



Clash of the Titans wasn't even a good action film .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

Breaking Bad season 2. Someone tell me it gets better because minus some great character developments, the show is about as gripping as a dried gluestick.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2011)

It's great

Can't really remember season 2 that well though, what part are you at?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

Hank has been transferred to Mexico or somewhere and Danny Trejo had his severed head used as a bomb.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2011)

Classic

Yeah the pacing can be a bit off sometimes, but it tends to go completely berserk towards the end of each season, which is worth the wait.

Season 3 and 4 are quite a bit stronger than 2 anyway IIRC.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got my tickets for Dragon Tattoo.  7 o'clock.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Breaking Bad season 2. Someone tell me it gets better because minus some great character developments, the show is about as gripping as a dried gluestick.



you suck

:|


----------



## Furious George (Dec 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Breaking Bad season 2. Someone tell me it gets better because minus some great character developments, the show is about as gripping as a dried gluestick.





Parallax said:


> you suck
> 
> :|



I'll go with Parallax's answer.

Breaking Bad can't help it that you suck.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

*Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol: B+*

Action packed. Kept me on edge throughout.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna's latest signature 9.2/10

Can we keep this one?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

For      now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

I would prefer Rise or Yukiko.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Narukami's a boss though.

Chie > Yukiko


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

That link in yo sig dun work Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Fixed it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Narukami's a boss though.
> 
> Chie > Yukiko


No.  Yukiko's laughing fits are the best.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

You posted the gay joke Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Are there any consequences for dating several people in Persona 4?


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

HIV.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

It depends.  They can find out about each other and dump your ass.





Kobe said:


> *Fate/Zero Episode 12*
> 
> 
> 
> shit is getting serious.


Yeah.  Looks like episode 13 will focus on Caster.  His master should just hope Rin doesn't show up again.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Aww piss, do they find out randomly? Or only on dates?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2011)

iono I never got caught

just keep your pimp game strong Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess I don't have to scratch Rise and Naoto off my hit-list.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

I maxed out all of the attributes.  I think you can get away with dating multiple girls if you do that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

I've maxed out everything 'cept Diligence and Courage.

Is Shadow Naoto harder than Shadow Mitsuo? I'm fighting her now.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've maxed out everything 'cept Diligence and Courage.



Typical Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've maxed out everything 'cept Diligence and Courage.
> 
> Is Shadow Naoto harder than Shadow Mitsuo? I'm fighting her now.


I think Shadow Naoto is weak.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2011)

Shadown Naoto is harder than Mitsuo

not that that really says much


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

As I'm finding out. 

His status ailments are killing me.

EDIT: And yet, victory is mine!


----------



## Furious George (Dec 20, 2011)

Seeing how everyone rates TV series here now: 

_Dexter Season 1_

First I must say that this show has the best opening in the history of Television. I'm talking Darkwing Duck status here. The depictions of doing everyday-things in the most hideously violent ways and the ghostly music set up the tone for what you were about to see perfectly.

The pacing for this show is really good. We are thrown a lot of plot and a lot of characters... who; in turn, have a lot of plots, in very short order but you never really feel bogged down or lost. There is very little wasted scenes here. 

The acting is for the most part pretty choice. Erik King as Sgt. Doakes is especially phenomenal. The "angry cop" bit is so over-done that I think it is hard to get an audience to take the role serious, but King absolutely sells Doakes.You never know when he is just going to lose it.  Same with Carpenter's portrayal of Debra. I found myself annoyed with the character more than once but I think that is by design. Some of the writing for her comes off a little cheesy to me (like her flipping out over Dex wanting to look up his real dad) but I guess it sort of makes sense since she is such a weak-willed person. 

It should go without saying that Hall as Dexter is great. I honestly think that as of Season 1 he didn't really get to flex his acting muscles the way he should have. This show would really benefit from more subtle scenes where there isn't so much talking and the main character just sort of lets his facial expressions say what needs to be said, like Malcolm's dad in Breaking Bad is constantly doing. And that leads into my biggest gripe with this show.... 

A lot of Dexter's lines are just cheesy. Not Darkly funny, not clever, cheesy. I was not at all surprised to learn that the series is largely based off of a novel. You can always tell... the transition from book-to-screen generally does a number on the dialogue (most obvious in the horrid Stephen King flicks) because words hold much more important in print and have to be very festive and out-there if you want to hold attention. Its not so necessary with movies/television.

Notwithstanding, I watched like the entire season in the span of 3 days. That speaks volume about the way this show pulls you in. The plots are engaging, the characters are interesting and Hall is sensational. I am not ready to call it the best show on TV but I do see where the praise comes from. Onward to Season 2. 

*9/10*


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

Season 1 and 4 are the best, but some say 1 and 2.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

I also think 1 & 4 are the best seasons of Dexter.

On that note, I watched the pilot episode for Homeland yesterday. It was really good.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

I want to rewatch 2 and 4 

Reminisce of the good ol' days. And forget 3 ever happened


----------



## Huntress (Dec 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Notwithstanding, *I watched like the entire season in the span of 3 days*. That speaks volume about the way this show pulls you in. The plots are engaging, the characters are interesting and Hall is sensational. I am not ready to call it the best show on TV but I do see where the praise comes from. Onward to Season 2.
> 
> *9/10*



oh man, its taken a huge amount of my willpower to not marathon Dexter. I limit myself to 2 episodes a day.
I liked all the seasons so far (im on season 5 though), and i know people have their favourites but i find that each season builds on the previous one nicely. I do wonder how much more they can make though, cause so far each season has had its own flavor but there is the dangerous of having a series go on for too long.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

Season 1 and 4 were the best imo.

However i still miss Doakes


----------



## Furious George (Dec 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Hurr durr, take this, new Dexter viewers!



Spoiler tags? What's that?!?! 

Lucky for you I already knew that something happened to Doakes. Found out accidentally. I just don't know what exactly happened. Please let's keep it that way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Vault has little regards for spoilers it would seem.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh sorry George  Completely forgot there, dont be furious with me  

Stunna its not true


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd confused you for someone else when I'd said that. Krush, I think.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Oh sorry George  Completely forgot there, dont be furious with me





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a9EOt6k52U[/YOUTUBE]

And no, I don't know what I mean by that.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a9EOt6k52U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And no, I don't know what I mean by that.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyway guys its the end of the year now. So which was your best movie of 2011? And also as a whole what did you think about 2011 in film?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Best? Can we say favorite instead? inb4they'rethesame


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I want to rewatch 2 and 4
> 
> Reminisce of the good ol' days. And forget 3 ever happened



I liked 3 .

I want to forget Season 5 ever happened .


----------



## Furious George (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Best? Can we say favorite instead? inb4they'rethesame



Violent by Design is a-comin' for you.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

Movie-elitists, you're my kind of people .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll just throw my top five out anyway, off the top of my head. Of course it's tentative since the year's not over yet. 

Super 8
Warrior
Drive
Rise of the Planet of the Apes/Hanna
Hugo. 

In no particular order. My top five worst would be:

Soul Surfer
Dark of the Moon
Arthur
Green Lantern
Big Mommas: Like Father, Like Son


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck, I don't think I've seen enough movies from this year make a top 5 .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

I've seen over 25 I think.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

I know your kind Stunna, you guys bootleg everything don't ya ?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

While I do bootleg a lot, only two out of those twenty-five films were bootlegged, if that much.

I dunno if I'll try to top my record next year, though. It's sorta sad thinking about all the money I could've spent on other things, but it was worth it with a lot of the movies. I guess I'll just have to budget according to film quality.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 20, 2011)

can you morans start rating TV shows in other threads. it's getting old seeing people giving every single episode  of Fate Stay Night the same ratings as they would Casablanca.


----------



## Jena (Dec 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Anyway guys its the end of the year now. So which was your best movie of 2011? And also as a whole what did you think about 2011 in film?



Oh boy.

Ok, well, these are all the movies I saw in 2011; the ones in bold are the ones that I liked/would watch again, the ones in italics are the ones that I liked when I saw them but that I probably wouldn't watch again. (Thank you )

*Spoiler*: __ 




_Sanctum_
_Rango_
Red Riding Hood
Limitless
*Paul*
Sucker Punch
Insidious 
*Source Code*
*Hanna*
*Scream 4*
_Fast Five_
*Thor*
_Bridesmaids_
Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides
_The Hangover Part II_
X-Men: First Class
_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part II_
*Friends With Benefits*
*Rise of the Planet of the Apes*
_Don't Be Afraid of the Dark_
*The Lion King 3D*
*50/50*
_Hugo_




The only movies that I missed/aren't out yet but I still want to see are: _Drive_, _The Muppets_, and _TinTin_.

This year in movies was...ok. There was a fair amount of crap but there were some decent movies tossed in. Overall I'd say it was decent.

My personal favorites were probably _50/50_, _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_, and _Scream 4_. _Hanna_ had the best soundtrack IMHO and _Hugo_ the best visuals. My least favorite was either _Red Riding Hood_ or _Insidious_.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

Datbootleg  

Also you people don't seem to be answering my second question of your thoughts on 2011 in film.

Edit 

Thank you Jena. 

I shall put my list up and thoughts on 2011 when I wake. Goodnight people.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> can you morans start rating TV shows in other threads. it's getting old seeing people giving every single episode  of Fate Stay Night the same ratings as they would Casablanca.



Why we gotta be morons, mein?  

But I do agree with your answer about the Fate Stay/Night craze here. Maybe I will just rate stuff in its own thread from now on.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Why we gotta be morons, *mein*?



That word again.


----------



## Jena (Dec 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Why we gotta be morons, mein?
> 
> But I do agree with your answer about the Fate Stay/Night craze here. Maybe I will just rate stuff in its own thread from now on.





Stunna said:


> That word again.



Is "mein" like a meme now or something?
Because as far as I know it's just the German word for "my/mine"


----------



## Furious George (Dec 20, 2011)

mein= man in CoolSpeak. 

I didn't think a lot of people used it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Feet 2 - 6.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - A.

All of the actors turned in excellent performances.  Obviously I need to mention Rooney Mara.  A lot of well known actresses wanted to play Lisbeth.  It's pretty clear why Rooney was chosen.  She owned the part.  I thought she was better here than Natalie Portman was in Black Swan last year.  A lot of people will compare her to Rapace.  I'm actually not sure how much acting Rapace actually did when she took on the role.  I feel like she sort of played herself.  Mara transformed and went against type.

Reznor and Ross did an excellent job with the music once again.  Fincher always has really unique music in his films.  And I thought everything fit pretty well.

Fincher himself got to show off his music video background with that opening credits sequence.  Another astounding opening credits... not quite as good as Se7en.  But close.

The film was beautiful.  Just really well shot.  Great cinematography.

I think the film sort of dragged a bit after the mystery had already been solved.  Almost as if it couldn't quite decide where to end.  This is not a problem with Fincher.  It's a problem with the source material.  90% of the film focuses on the murder mystery.  But it starts off with Blomkvist's personal crisis.  This personal crisis is also the endpoint basically.  Disappointing since it's the less interesting aspect of the story.

Still.  Probably my favorite movie of 2011.  It's been a bad year.  I needed this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2011)

* Pale Rider*-
A little slow, but the movie turns out to be one of Clint's classics.

The characters could have been fleshed out more than they were. Especially Megan. Her love for Clint's character was just so baseless.

Oh well, I still enjoyed it. 

*My rating: 7.3/10*



*The Usual Suspects-*

Jesus Christ, it's been a long time since I've seen a movie this good. The narration that Spacey's character gives is very detailed, along with the whole interrogation is beautiful. The tale of deceit as the film progresses is great to!

Definitely one of my favorite movies of all time. 

*My rating: Mother fucking 100 /10*


----------



## Jena (Dec 21, 2011)

*Bad Santa*- 9/10
I love me some Billy Bob Thornton, and I love it when he plays the bastard. And he plays a real bastard in this movie. His character is a dick in almost every way imaginable: he steals indiscriminately, he drinks, he beats up children, he swears constantly, he takes advantage of people, he lies, he's rude and violent, and he dresses up like Santa Claus in order to rob shopping malls. But at the same time he's still likable. He's over-the-top but he still feels real. He truly is a miserable bastard.

Billy aside, this movie is hilarious. It has some absolutely great scenes and it never fails to keep me laughing throughout. Bernie Mac (RIP) delivers a hilarious performance as well. It's probably not an obvious choice for a Christmas classic, but I always pull it off the shelf around Christmastime.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Rukia this year was a good year for movies get out of your comfort bubble man

My favorite movie this year was easily Drive

there were other good films though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

It's not that hard to beat Natalie Portman in BlackSwan, stand around with your mouth half open looking shocked is about 95% of her resume.

2011 wasn't exactly a vintage year but most of my favourite films I watched this year were older movies. I'll wait for the six hour cut of Tree and Life and proclaim it to be a classic and best movie of the decade


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm still holding out for the 6 hour Thin Red Line cut Eno get in line.

I do love me some Tree of Life though


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

50/50 and Tree of Life round up my top 3 for 2011

JGL is now one of my favorite actors I really honestly look forward to anything he's in now.  I don't think he'll ever be as good as he was in Mysterious Skin but he's still a pretty talented guy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

I fear for when the press jumps on the JGL bandwagon, he's pretty much one of the most talented guys in Hollywood.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

they're already getting there

He's been getting growing buzz since Mysterious Skin/ Brick


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, Rapace felt like the role was tailor made for her. I havent seen the new one yet, but I remember the actress was in Social Network and wouldn't have thought of her as that character. 

Rukia, question, does it have as much nudity/sex/rape as the original? My Dad and I might see it, and I'd just like to be prepared. Watching stuff like that with my parents....awkward.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2011)

Disagree with you guys totally on Tree of Life.  I didn't like it at all.





MartialHorror said:


> Rukia, question, does it have as much nudity/sex/rape as the original?


Yes.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

> they're already getting there
> 
> He's been getting growing buzz since Mysterious Skin/ Brick



I mean Depp level of hype.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> they're already getting there
> 
> He's been getting growing buzz since Mysterious Skin/ Brick



Watch Hesher!

Awesome JGL performance.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2011)

I believe the last movie I watched was Kuroneko, a 1968 Japanese horror film:
 (don't watch the video, it gives everything away!)



All around it was very good but I felt the ending was a little... disappointing? anti-climactic?  and imo, the movie had some pacing issues, and I didn't care for most of the music, which seemed ill-fitting. I'd recommend it, though; it's an overlooked Japanese classic.  Just a side note- while the movie is for the most part very dark, it has this one hilarious part that's just... everyone should see that scene. XD
9/10




Rukia said:


> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - A.



An American version that can compare in quality to the original?  I'm skeptical... that's rarely the case.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm actually not sure how much acting Rapace actually.  I feel like she sort of played herself.






MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, Rapace felt like the role was tailor made for her. I havent seen the new one yet, but I remember the actress was in Social Network and wouldn't have thought of her as that character.



Have you guys actually seen Rapace in other movies? I haven't. I know what you mean, but it could be possible that she just did that good of a job which made it feel like the role was made for her.

Hopefully I will be seeing the new one today.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The movie we all really want to see.


NO SHIT.  I really want to see _this_ movie too.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> An American version that can compare in quality to the original?  I'm skeptical... that's rarely the case.



It's a Fincher film of course it'll be better.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 21, 2011)

*44 Minutes: The North Hollywood Shoot-Out*

Oh dear. The sudden changes of style (slow-mo, normal speed, faux docu interview) got tedious fast; and of course the bandits' shooting with their unlimited ammos and the incompetence of the police...


*Melancholia*

Just like with Antichrist, the beginning and ending scenes were mesmerizing. Main problem was the inconsistency of the whole movie. At times awesome, at times boring. It had a great cast, sadly the movie only skimmed the side characters on the surface, but this focused on the 2 siblings anyway. Udo Kier as a wedding planner was a hilarious idea  I hear Dunst got a lot of praise for her role and even an award in Cannes? Well, I think she was good and credible. We also see her naked btw (you hear that CMX?). I liked Gainsbourg better though, who was also great in Antichrist.
A dark, slow and long trip of depression, with beautiful images. Not for everyone. After Antichirst, this was definitely a better flick by Trier, so I'm feeling inclined to check out more of his works.



Vault said:


> Anyway guys its the end of the year now. So which was your best movie of 2011? And also as a whole what did you think about 2011 in film?



Most of the movies I saw this year were older ones, so I can't really comment your second question.
Haven watched a lot of 2011 movies, top 3 would be:
Drive
Tree of Life
Melancholia


Anyway, what's with Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy? It had some hype a couple of months ago, but don't hear about it anymore.



Parallax said:


> I'm still holding out for the 6 hour Thin Red Line cut Eno get in line.



Count me in too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Anyway, what's with Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy? It had some hype a couple of months ago, but don't hear about it anymore.


Well for one it has played in very limited release.  I have not had an opportunity to see it.  But I also heard its sort of boring.  So that has made me less excited about it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> NO SHIT.  I really want to see _this_ movie too.



I refuse to watch an Expendables movie until they finally cast Steven Segal.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

Fate/Zero episode 12

for some reason I geeked out when they showed Saber and Irisviel's new place of operations.  It was a nice F/SN reference.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2011)

hey assholes, anyone know any good movies that has fate as its main theme?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 21, 2011)

Fate/Stay night - The movie


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> hey assholes, anyone know any good movies that has fate as its main theme?


Terminator 2?

Oh, and I'mma leave this here for those of you who haven't seen it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2011)

What about any books ?


----------



## Jena (Dec 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> hey assholes, anyone know any good movies that has fate as its main theme?



The only ones that come to mind are _Final Destination_, _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, and _Donnie Darko_.

_Lola Rennt_ is sort of fate-related, but the connection is looser.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Have you guys actually seen Rapace in other movies? I haven't. I know what you mean, but it could be possible that she just did that good of a job which made it feel like the role was made for her.
> 
> Hopefully I will be seeing the new one today.



She was in Sherlock Holmes 2. 

and why would anyone want to see Seagal in an Expendables movie? He's too egotistical, lazy and fat. It would be too distracting to see someone out of shape being some sort of mercenary. 

Tetra....I'm beginning to think you haven't watched a Steven Seagal movie since he became a direct-to-DVD king.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> She was in Sherlock Holmes 2.
> 
> and why would anyone want to see Seagal in an Expendables movie? He's too egotistical, lazy and fat. It would be too distracting to see someone out of shape being some sort of mercenary.



He could have a role where he just talks a lot like Mickey Rourke or the cameos from Arnold and Bruce.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2011)

lmao.  VBD asked for a film recommendation and he was given Final Destination.  He will know not to ask next time.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> The only ones that come to mind are _Final Destination_, _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, and _Donnie Darko_.
> 
> _Lola Rennt_ is sort of fate-related, but the connection is looser.



And The Truman Show, Dark City, Amelie, Magnolia, Matrix, The Double Life of Veronique, Stranger than Fiction, The Adjustment Bureau.

For some of them, the connection is pretty loose but the fate motif is there.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

poor vbd that just sucks


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

listen to Yasha though those are good suggestions


----------



## Jena (Dec 21, 2011)

* Inglorious Bastards*- 10/10
Tarantino und Fassbender und Waltz oh my!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

when do we get the Stunna review


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 21, 2011)

Money ball  8.5/10

I really don't know anything about baseball but still found this a very enjoyable movie

A history of violence 9/10

because one does simply threaten Viggo Mortensen


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

Some random Steven Segal movie

Stupid/10

His son get's killed, he get's revenge, except he let's Eddie Griffin go at the end. It was a horrible film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys, should I use Naoto?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

sure why not


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2011)

Naoto? Elaborate!


----------



## illmatic (Dec 21, 2011)

Naoto Shirogane.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been owning with Kanji, Yukiko, and Teddie, and I've heard that Naoto's great for mobs, but horrible against bosses.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2011)

Games in mah konoha theatre bama


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

play more games Vault


----------



## Furious George (Dec 21, 2011)

I'mma tell the mods on you guys.


----------



## Jing (Dec 21, 2011)

Saw Kung Fu Panda 2 the other day. I give it a 8.5/10. I almost teared up some points .

Bring me Kung fu Panda 3.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey, is this new HxH series better than the first one?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't seen it but the first series is good I liked it a lot

read the series instead chump


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Some random Steven Segal movie
> 
> Stupid/10
> 
> His son get's killed, he get's revenge, except he let's Eddie Griffin go at the end. It was a horrible film.



If you get the chance, watch 'Out For a Kill.'


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2011)

I will have you know i play plenty of games Para  

Not much now since my ps3 crapped out on me


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm no gamer myself. Only new game I've picked up this year is Skyrim.

And no, it's not cause I'm broke...

...sorta.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2011)

Well for me its a mixture of both being really particular about games and also lack of funds. The only games i played this year are LA noir and the obligatory Fifa 12. 2012 i will buy a new console along with all the games i have missed for 2011


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> listen to Yasha though those are good suggestions



Listen to Parallax about listening to Yasha who has made some good suggestions.


----------



## Jena (Dec 21, 2011)

The last game I bought was the new Zelda game. 
I still haven't beaten it.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hey, is this new HxH series better than the first one?



No, the first one is better, the only thing this new series over the first one is a better pacing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Back to the Future :: (Actually) 9.2/10 ----> 10/10

Back to the Future 2 :: (Actually) 8.7/10 ----> 9.8/10*

*Mission Impossible 4 ::* It sounds dumb to give this a 9.4/10 so im not going to rate it on a 10pt scale :: *Very Favorable.
*
*Sherlock Holmes 2: Between 8.4-8.6 :: Solid B*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2011)

Anytime you see a film multiple times you pick up new things during the subsequent viewings.  Tonight I went and saw The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo again.  I was fascinated by Daniel Craig's glasses.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hey, is this new HxH series better than the first one?



So far, no. It's still enjoyable to watch though. 

I'd recommend watching the first series all the way through. You should also read the manga, it's great.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2011)

New HXH series? Since when ?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 22, 2011)

Since Fall/Autumn 2011


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

well looks like I don't have to watch it then.

I might check out the Ant arc when they get to it though

also I was gonna watch a movie today but instead I listened to Peter Gabriel's 3rd album

no regrets


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Some random Steven Segal movie
> 
> Stupid/10
> 
> His son get's killed, he get's revenge, except he let's Eddie Griffin go at the end. It was a horrible film.



Urban Justice. 

It actually had better production values than most of his recent stuff, but yeah, it's a pretty bad movie. "A Dangerous Man" is probably his best direct-to-DVD venture.




> He could have a role where he just talks a lot like Mickey Rourke or the cameos from Arnold and Bruce.



Once again, buying Seagal as a merc as he is now is too much. Arnold and Bruce are old and past their prime, but they at least look to be in decent shape. Seagal looks like he can barely move.

The problem with a Mickey Rourke-esque role is it requires acting abilities. Remember that Rourke was the best actor of the bunch and gave the best performance. Seagal is worse than all those guys, so unless you're going for 'so bad it's good'....

Anyway,

Mission Impossible 4: A-

Hey, this was actually really good! The action is top notch, the acting is strong, the characters are interesting and there is almost always suspense going on. Whereas MI3 was brought down by some slow moments (the goofy love story), this one never seems to stop. But it knows when to speed up and slow down so it's never exhausting.

That scene where Tom Cruise is on the side of the building was epic and I liked how none of the stunts go down smoothly. While yes, I felt Tom Cruise's face never being blemished was a bit of a stretch, my favorite scene is when he comes in from the side of the building and smacks his face. Good stuff.

It might be the best of the Mission Impossible films.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Listen to Parallax about listening to Yasha who has made some good suggestions.



Listen to Soul Assassin. He knows his stuff. 




Rukia said:


> Anytime you see a film multiple times you pick up new things during the subsequent viewings.  Tonight I went and saw The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo again.  I was fascinated by Daniel Craig's glasses.



Only true for about 10-20% of them. The rest are not worthy for second viewing.

Closer falls in that 10-20%. I thought it was an okay film the first time, but liked it a lot more when I watched it a second time (something I rarely do). Natalie Portman is freaking sexy in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

> Once again, buying Seagal as a merc as he is now is too much. Arnold and Bruce are old and past their prime, but they at least look to be in decent shape. Seagal looks like he can barely move.



Arnold looks about 80, he's out of date. Willis was never an action star, he's old and annoying. I might not like Fat Segal but he's still leagues above half the people in Ex 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Arnold looks about 80, he's out of date. Willis was never an action star, he's old and annoying. I might not like Fat Segal but he's still leagues above half the people in Ex 2.



If Arnold looks 80, then Seagal looks 120. 

Of course, your fine to think so, but Seagal looks to much like he hasn't done any serious training in years. He barely moves in the movies he's in. 

It's unclear how Arnold will be in action now, as he has to get back in shape (which he will) and Bruce- even if you don't like him- at least is active in his movies. 

I'm not just dismissing Seagal like most people who gave up on him years ago either. I continue to watch every single movie he's done. 

But beyond all of this, I'd figure his ego would be too much to handle. Keep in mind that Stallone did want to give him a part, but the producer had such a bad experience working with him that he refused. It's not just him either. I saw a whole biography program on him and 70% of it was how he was impossible to get along with. 

The only other person who has a bad reputation on either film is JCVD, whose problems stemmed from past drug addiction.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> well looks like I don't have to watch it then.
> 
> I might check out the Ant arc when they get to it though
> 
> ...



Listened to his album So?


----------



## Nakor (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Arnold looks about 80, he's out of date. *Willis was never an action star*, he's old and annoying. I might not like Fat Segal but he's still leagues above half the people in Ex 2.



Excuse me? I'd like to see you try to justify this ridiculous claim.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 22, 2011)

*Mission Impossible 3 - B*

Abrams love affair with lens flare is fucking annoying and should die.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Excuse me? I'd like to see you try to justify this ridiculous claim.


I like the Die Hard films.  But I think I agree with Ennoea.  He was a cop in those films.  Bruce Willis the man doesn't have the martial arts background that a lot of those other guys have.  We don't even know whether or not Bruce Willis goes to the gym.

He's an actor that played a character named John McClain.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 22, 2011)

He's as much an action hero as Liam Neeson.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Exactly.

I like Liam Neeson more though.  He's been in better films.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2011)

Such as Taken?


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2011)

I really enjoyed Taken.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

> Excuse me? I'd like to see you try to justify this ridiculous claim.



Justify what? He can brawl in films sure but so can Downey Jnr. He's not an action star, he played John McClain and off that people think he can go around being the next Chuck Norris. He has no skill or any knowledge of any Martial Art whatsoever, his skill with a gun is pure hyperbole aswell. I like Bruce Willis, but this desperate attempt by Hollywood to sell him as some All American Hero is falling flat on its face. Him being in GI Joe 2 pretty much seals him a 2nd rate action star aswell.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 22, 2011)

He's better as a man out of his depth who rises to the challenge IMO


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Justify what? He can brawl in films sure but so can Downey Jnr. He's not an action star, he played John McClain and off that people think he can go around being the next Chuck Norris. He has no skill or any knowledge of any Martial Art whatsoever, his skill with a gun is pure hyperbole aswell. I like Bruce Willis, but this desperate attempt by Hollywood to sell him as some All American Hero is falling flat on its face. Him being in GI Joe 2 pretty much seals him a 2nd rate action star aswell.



Since when do you have to know martial arts to be a action star? That's straight up laughable. Who exactly are you referencing as action stars with martial arts knowledge? JCVD, Norris, Seagal? The last time I saw JCVD was in a documentary, Norris as a judge in a dodgeball movie and who fucking cares about Seagal?

His skill with a gun? Really? How do you know about his skill with a gun? Have you seen him in person at a shooting range? 

Hell, Norris is 71 fuckin years old! All he's done in the last 15 years is be the ass end of constant jokes.

Anyways, your martial arts = action star theory is a joke. You're confusing kung-fu flicks with action flicks.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2011)

Watched Immortals yesterday. Didn't know anything about it except for my boyfriend's explanation of "Humans and Greek gods fighting". So I entered with a slight idea that it would be like the new Clash of the Titans. I was gladly surprised.

Plenty of gore and eye candy for us ladies. 

4/5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen.  Prometheus has demonstrated how to make a proper teaser trailer.  Fucking excellent.

And the project in general just seems so incredibly promising right now.  I hope its as good as it looks.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

> JCVD, Norris, Seagal?



Segal is a Seventh Dan in Aikido, Van Damme had a career in Karate. And forgetting Delta Force and the internet meme's, Chuck Norris is an 8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master. Even  if you don't think much of them, they're credible action stars. Did Bruce Willis even go to the gym?



> Ladies and Gentlemen. Prometheus has demonstrated how to make a proper teaser trailer. Fucking excellent.
> 
> And the project in general just seems so incredibly promising right now. I hope its as good as it looks.



I really hope it's not PG but man it looks fantastic.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

Why do you have to go to the gym to be an action star that makes no sense

@Vault 
nah man I listened to Peter Gabriel 3, the Melt Face album


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really hope it's not PG but man it looks fantastic.


PG?  Why would you even say that?  Are you just trying to ruin this for me?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't even know where my hate of Bruce Willis is coming from but I can't take him seriously as an action star, esp since these days they seem to be really pushing him as one. Oh well it's not like I've enjoyed any of their action movies in years anyway.

I ain't trying to ruin anything, it might be PG


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

> Ridley Scott reported that he is shooting both PG-13 and R-rated cuts of the film to be submitted to Fox for review when the film is finalized



R-RATED PLEASE!!!

Oh it's Fox. It's gonna be U.


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really hope it's not PG but man it looks fantastic.




I refuse to let it be rated PG. If I have to kill the families of Scott and everyone at Fox to persuade them, I'll do it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Why do you have to go to the gym to be an action star that makes no sense
> 
> @Vault
> nah man I listened to Peter Gabriel 3, the Melt Face album



How are they anyway, only listened to his 80s stuff nothing predating that. 

I will chip in on this whole action star discussion and say Randy couture and jet li are themost impressive since they actually won championships in martial arts.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 22, 2011)

Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise - 8/10

Haven't watched anything anime-related in years (outside of Redline). Really good film.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> How are they anyway, only listened to his 80s stuff nothing predating that.



Peter Gabriel 3 is the best of the best he's ever done only like 2 of his Genesis albums are as good.  The other two are ok but the first one has Solsburry Hill so that counts for something.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Peter Gabriel 3 is the best of the best he's ever done only like 2 of his Genesis albums are as good.  The other two are ok but the first one has Solsburry Hill so that counts for something.



I will check them out, which genesis album are those btw? Its funny that i only listened to their stuff after Peter had left xD


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

oh you poor bastard

Selling England by the Pound and The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway are the albums I was talking about,, they own.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 22, 2011)

regarding the PG or R rating

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo came out with R rating, right?

Why wouldn't they do the same with this. Right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2011)

They are downloading as we speak  

Now why dont you download So by Peter Gabriel 

Ashes, that prometheus trailer looks like the movie will be Rated R.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

Anime, music, tv shows. Where have all the movies gone to?

Failure but I've only listened to UP from Peter Gabriel's solo work.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Ashes, that prometheus trailer looks like the movie will be Rated R.


You act like studios care about making good films.  Some analyst will show up and explain how much more money the PG-13 film will make.  Think about it.  The King's Speech won the Oscar and the studio still decided to fuck with it and put out a PG13 version!  The film will suffer as a result.

But maybe just maybe... I will be wrong for once.  I hope so.  Prometheus looks fucking incredible so far.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2011)

who cares if a movie is PG or not? y'all acting shallow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2011)

> Justify what? He can brawl in films sure but so can Downey Jnr. He's not an action star, he played John McClain and off that people think he can go around being the next Chuck Norris. He has no skill or any knowledge of any Martial Art whatsoever, his skill with a gun is pure hyperbole aswell. I like Bruce Willis, but this desperate attempt by Hollywood to sell him as some All American Hero is falling flat on its face. Him being in GI Joe 2 pretty much seals him a 2nd rate action star aswell.



1) Knowing martial arts has nothing to do with being an action star. Being the lead in mostly action movies makes you an action star.

2) I've always saw the Die Hard films as satires of big action films. While over-the-top, the point seems to be that things don't go down as smoothly as in the movies (Bruce gets hurt). 

3) I just want to say Ennoea that I do find you to be an intelligent and fun person on this boards, but the GI Joe claim has to be the most absurd thing I've read.....well, probably week. Look, I didn't like the first one and I probably won't like the second one, but the GI Joe films are high concept stuff. 

Bruce's Willis's movies still get decent budgets and are released in theaters. JCVD and Seagal are doomed to direct-to-DVD hell (at least Van Damme though makes decent films) and Chuck Norris flat out retired because he was doomed to direct-to-DVD hell. 

And I don't care if GI Joe 2 sucks. It probably will be far more tolerable than whatever shit Seagal comes out with.

If Bruce Willis isn't believable, then Jet Li can't be either considering his martial arts style is mostly for show. Jackie Chan's even moreso. Bruce Willis at least has presence, although I prefer him in his younger days because smartass quipper Bruce Willis> boring stoic Bruce Willis.

(For the record, I have nothing against Jet Li or Jackie chan. I prefer them over Bruce. I just never EVER want to hear Bruce unfavorably compared to Seagal...that's just insulting to action in general).



> Segal is a Seventh Dan in Aikido, Van Damme had a career in Karate. And forgetting Delta Force and the internet meme's, Chuck Norris is an 8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master. Even if you don't think much of them, they're credible action stars. Did Bruce Willis even go to the gym?



You've yet to answer the question of 'when was the last time Seagal hit the gym'? 

Many martial artists even felt that Seagal's skills dimmed almost immediately after he became an action star too. He pretty much ceased training.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> who cares if a movie is PG or not? y'all acting shallow.


For the first time we now know that there will be at least one good film in 2012.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

...**


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Fuck that.  I always spend Christmas with Rise.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

I dunno who I'm gonna spend it with. Maybe the guys. I hear they give out an item that nullifies phys. damage.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Anime, music, tv shows. Where have all the movies gone to?
> 
> Failure but I've only listened to UP from Peter Gabriel's solo work.



Yes.  Failure indeed Eno.  This place has really devolved into a convo thread really



Vault said:


> They are downloading as we speak
> 
> Now why dont you download So by Peter Gabriel
> 
> Ashes, that prometheus trailer looks like the movie will be Rated R.



I already have listened to So haha I've listened to most of his work already


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> For the first time we now know that there will be at least one good film in 2012.



there will be more than one good movie

quitter

:|


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> For the first time we now know that there will be at least one good film in 2012.



If there were only 1 good film in 2012, it would be The Hobbit I. I believe in Peter Jackson.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Is anyone else keeping up with Doug Walker's (Nostalgia Critic) Disneycember?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

no we're not 15 Stunna

:|


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is anyone else keeping up with Doug Walker's (Nostalgia Critic) Disneycember?



I am! (shaddup Parallax)

Is anyone watching the RLM stream right now?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> no we're not 15 Stunna
> 
> :|


Because his demographic's definitely towards high schoolers.


Furious George said:


> I am! (shaddup Parallax)
> 
> Is anyone watching the RLM stream right now?


I don't get the point. I could just watch them separately. I just wanna see the Crystal Skull review.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

I was just joking Stunna

:|


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not upset Parallax

:|


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't get the point. I could just watch them separately. I just wanna see the Crystal Skull review.



The chat going on during the stream is pretty fun. 

Plus Jay and Mike are periodically answering questions.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh. How many more videos do they have left?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2011)

3 more. 

Star Trek (2009), Revenge of The Sith, Cop Dog

They're on Baby's Day Out. Hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Pissssss.

Should I keep playing Persona 4, watch a movie, or tune in...


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I am! (shaddup Parallax)
> 
> Is anyone watching the RLM stream right now?



NO
BUT I'M GOING THERE NOW
I can't wait for the Indiana Jones review.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm not upset Parallax
> 
> :|


Don't take it personally Stunna.  Para is still kind of upset that the trailer for TDKR turned out to be so lackluster.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2011)

*Prometheus Trailer*

10/10 

Seriously. My body barely survived it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Prometheus Trailer*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Seriously. My body barely survived it.


I know.  That was fucking excellent.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Don't take it personally Stunna.  Para is still kind of upset that the trailer for TDKR turned out to be so lackluster.



yes

I'm still hopping mad


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

The Prometheus trailer was superior, but I liked the TDKR trailer too. Could've been better, yeah, but I liked it.

EDIT: Wait, was Prometheus' a teaser or a trailer? Seemed more teaser-ish than the former.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2011)

Coogan's Bluff: C

It's one of Clint Eastwoods lesser known movies, made before Dirty Harry. In fact, it's sort of a forerunner to "Dirty Harry", but it's not as good. What are the problems?

1) Coogan himself is kind of an asshole. In fact, most of the characters seem to clash for lame reasons and it makes everyone sort of douchey.

2) The villain isn't detestable enough. It's never really said what he's done, so Coogan's quest lacks impact. They never even do anything with the subplot about him stealing Coogan's gun. I was expecting a Kurosawa's "Stray Dog"-esque twist where he starts killing people with the cops gun.

3) The love interests were bland and I suspect Clint Eastwood has some sort of fetish for sleeping with other guys wives/girlfriends.

Seriously, how often does this happen? Pale Rider, High Plains Difter, Bridges of Madison County, this, Magnum Force (sorta; it doesnt actually happen).

However, the main love interest is single, but the relationship just felt so contrived and tacked on. So many parts seemed hard to swallow, like when she gets angry at him for messing up the girls parole (never acknowledging that the girl appears to be semi-psychotic)

4) They set up Coogan as an intelligent detective with Sherlock Holmes-esque perceptive skills, but never do anything with them. Coogan often does some dumb ass shit and it seems most of the time he gets something done is by accident or something that's just obvious. Speaking of which, if Coogan tracked down the girl so easily, why couldn't the cops? If she's on parole, then surely they could track her down easily. 

5) Maybe the 60's were different, but Arizona is NOT like what you see here. Believe it or not, we're not the poor mans Texas, lol.

"Dirty Harry" does most of what this one dies, but better. It has a much cooler hero, a better villain and a more compelling plot/action sequences.

But what does this do right?

1) The acting is strong and Clint actually delivers one of his better performances of the time. 

2) Some good action. The bar scene was well done.

3) I did like how Coogan developed, although I'm not sure why he developed as the love interest angle isn't fleshed out a lot (she's supposedly the one who inspires it). But the scene at the end was very effective and surprisingly subtle. 

4) Some of the dialogue is pretty good. "You are a woman, aren't you?" "There have been rumors to that effect."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm excited about the cast for Prometheus.  I've made it no secret that I basically consider Michael Fassbender to be the best actor in the world.  So his presence obviously pleases me.  Theron.  I haven't seen her in ages, but I also like her.  Idris Elba is a favorite of mine.  Always happy to see him get roles.  And Guy Pierce is incredibly underrated as well.

This movie really has a lot of things going for it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah but is it a teaser or trailer? 'Cause if it's the latter than you're giving it a pass for leaking little to nothing about the plot while you criticized the Avengers trailer for the same thing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm.  I consider it a teaser.

But I also think you must have misinterpreted something I said.  Nothing is wrong with keeping plot details under wraps when releasing a trailer.  I hate trailers that give away the entire film.  Warrior had a bad trailer like that.  I raved about the Girl With The Dragon Tattoo teaser as well.  I like a bit of mystery.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna be accusing Rukia of the double standard


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't remember criticizing the Avengers for that reason.  I remember thinking that the dialogue was stupid.  And I laughed my ass off at how certain characters weren't allowed to talk.  I also criticized it for not being very exciting.  But I don't remember whining about the plot.

I'll do plenty of that after I have seen it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

The Goofy movie is better than Inception.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

You think everything's better than Inception. 

'Cept Back to the Future.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm excited about the cast for Prometheus.  I've made it no secret that I basically consider *Michael Fassbender to by the best actor in the world*.  So his presence obviously pleases me.  Theron.  I haven't seen her in ages, but I also like her.  Idris Elba is a favorite of mine.  Always happy to see him get roles.  And Guy Pierce is incredibly underrated as well.
> 
> This movie really has a lot of things going for it.



what in tarnation? what roles are you referring too that would have you make such a claim.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

You know, I was thinking that too, but then I shrugged it off and accounted it to being fifteen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2011)

you're fifteen, now shut up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Yessir.**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

if it's any consolation you're the best 15 year old to be on this board


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Goofy movie is better than Inception.



That better not be a knock to Goofy Movie. 
I fucking love that movie. I have sex with the VHS every night before I go to sleep.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Power Line is a boss. I'd buy his songs if he was real.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2011)

Girl With Dragon Tattoo - 2011

10/10

Don't have to explain myself.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hmm.  I consider it a teaser.
> 
> But I also think you must have misinterpreted something I said.  Nothing is wrong with keeping plot details under wraps when releasing a trailer.  I hate trailers that give away the entire film.  Warrior had a bad trailer like that.  I raved about the Girl With The Dragon Tattoo teaser as well.  I like a bit of mystery.



I disagree with you. I prefer for a trailer to tell me what the movie is actually about, not give me quick flashes of stuff with good music thrown in. 

The only reason I liked The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo's teaser is because I've already read the book, and all the important stuff seemed to be there. However, I can see why others didn't like it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2011)

explain yourself right now.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Man, I wish I was seventeen.


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Power Line is a boss. I'd buy his songs if he was real.



He was.
He was called Michael Jackson in this universe. 
Or possibly Prince.
I think he was supposed to be Michael, though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Man, I wish I was seventeen.



Well, being 17 right now is not awesome...at least for me anyway .


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

When I turned 17, I went to Blockbuster to rent an R-rated movie. You crazy kids probably don't even know what that is.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> explain yourself right now.


This is his explanation:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaHpHcCwMcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> When I turned 17, I went to Blockbuster to rent an R-rated movie. You crazy kids probably don't even know what that is.



Back when I was a wee lad, I went to Blockbuster for video games for my PS2 .

The only movies I rented back then were superhero movies. I remember being scared half to death when I saw my dad watching Blade II .


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2011)

when i was 17 i fucked


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Well ,you were one of the lucky ones VBD.

It's hard to get pussy in North Carolina .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

He's obviously an expy of Michael, but I want _him._

And Blockbuster only filed for bankruptcy last year. 

EDIT: What? There are tons of hoes here in NC.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Not in the district I'm in. Not too mention most of them are crazy....or redneck gangsters.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

The curse of the bible belt.  I know it well.  Tail was more readily available in So Cal than it is here in Oklahoma.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Redneck Gangsters? What?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2011)

im gonna go down to nc and beat both ur asses


----------



## illmatic (Dec 22, 2011)

too much information. what is this the bathhouse?


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This is his explanation:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaHpHcCwMcc[/YOUTUBE]


...is this in the movie?
Because the comments on youtube make me think it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's not in the rape scene, is it?






Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Back when I was a wee lad, I went to Blockbuster for video games for my PS2 .
> 
> The only movies I rented back then were superhero movies. I remember being scared half to death when I saw my dad watching Blade II .






Violent By Design said:


> when i was 17 i fucked


When I was 17 I got fucked by the ACT.
Right in the ass without lube.



Stunna said:


> He's obviously an expy of Michael, but I want _him._
> 
> And Blockbuster only filed for bankruptcy last year.
> 
> EDIT: What? There are tons of hoes here in NC.


Shhhh, you don't know what you're talking about.
Blockbuster closed down in the mid 80s. It was right after video killed the radio star. Bruce Willis heard about it and shot video right in the face. Then Blockbuster had to close down because the movie industry was dead.

Look it up sometime on the wikipedia.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Redneck Gangsters? What?



Yeah, I'm still in shock .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Girl With Dragon Tattoo - 2011
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Don't have to explain myself.


I pretty much agree with this rating.  I went slightly lower myself.

The opening credits alone are better than most films I have seen this year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> ...is this in the movie?
> Because the comments on youtube make me think it is.
> 
> 
> ...


spoiler = no


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> im gonna go down to nc and beat both ur asses


Why are you so violent?

**


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2011)

Jena said:


>


 My very fist horror movie was Evil Dead II at age 8. I have to say,  I was mighty proud that I had the guts to sit through it. Great movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2011)

my first horror movie was house party


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> My very fist horror movie was Evil Dead II at age 8. I have to say,  I was mighty proud that I had the guts to sit through it. Great movie.



My first horror movie was _Watership Down_. 
I think that movie fucked me up for life.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

My first horror movie was _The Blob._ I don't recall which version.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2011)

Children of the Corn.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2011)

*Leafie, A Hen into the Wild* 10/10

It was amazing. This is without a doubt the best movie I've seen all year. The animation was beautiful, the characters were charming and the story was both. If you plan to watch it I'll warn you: YOU WILL CRY,* A LOT*!


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 22, 2011)

First horror movie: The Exorcist.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

First horror movie in theaters: The Last Exorcism.

*A Goofy Movie: B-*

Got some problems (like Roxanne), but it's fun. Power Line nets it bonus points.


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

*Band of Brothers, parts 1-4*: my creys/10
So I've been sick for the past few days and earlier I finally sucked it up and downed a bunch of cough medicine. Deciding to watch this (and troll around on the internet at the same time) in retrospect was probably not a good idea. I can't make it through an episode of this miniseries without sobbing vehemently even when my mental state is functioning at its normal capacity. Adding what I can only assume was over the recommended dosage of Robitussin was (judging by how my emotions are flying all over the place) has reduced me to an even weepier mess. I have to stop watching. I can't even.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> First horror movie in theaters: The Last Exorcism.
> 
> *A Goofy Movie: B-*
> 
> Got some problems (like Roxanne), but it's fun. Power Line nets it bonus points.



 

In what universe is Roxanne a problem? 

And I dunno how you guys can even remember your first horror movie. I can't.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2011)

I just found her sorta shallow and non-interesting.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I just found her sorta shallow and non-interesting.



Stunna, *you're* small time.


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> And I dunno how you guys can even remember your first horror movie. I can't.


I just picked one arbitrarily. 



Stunna said:


> I just found her sorta shallow and non-interesting.


In her defense, she's barely in the movie.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2011)

Kingdom of The Crystal Skull review is at hand, my lovelies!


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Kingdom of The Crystal Skull review is at hand, my lovelies!



Are they actually going to show it? Right now they're just playing the trailer.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought they were leading up to all that but now the chat I'm in isn't sure.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I thought they were leading up to all that but now the chat I'm in isn't sure.



The chat won't work for me. 
I'm just watching that naked Japanese horse man.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2011)

*The word from Jay and Mike from the Q&A is that if the review isn't up in a few hours then check back in the morning. *


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah but is it a teaser or trailer? 'Cause if it's the latter than you're giving it a pass for leaking little to nothing about the plot while you criticized the Avengers trailer for the same thing.



To be fair some teasers are just superior. Prometheus teaser didn't give much away and its made in such a way that it ensures you as the audience are gripped until the end, unlike avengers which was just lacklustre and felt more like Ironman and co. It's meant to be an assemble cast but Tony just hogged all the screen time. Not to mention that avenging earth dialogue with was just laughably bad. 

Atleast TDKR had Alfred, who actually made the teaser somewhat memorable because of that one scene with Bruce. The Prometheus trailer doesnt even have dialogue but the way its edited and also its little nods to the original alien just makes any fan of the genre just so excited. Us sci fi fans deserve this Stunna!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2011)

Arthur Christmas nice movie 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

> I disagree with you. I prefer for a trailer to tell me what the movie is actually about, not give me quick flashes of stuff with good music thrown in.



But it's a teaser trailer and not a full one. I'm actually glad the plot details  have remained ambiguous and we know nothing about the movie.

The first proper horror movie I remember watching is The Exorcist, but the first movie that used to scare me shitless was The Witches when I was about 5.


----------



## Slice (Dec 23, 2011)

My first horror movie was Jaws, i remember it was on Television late at night and i was around 5 or 6 and snuck to the living room to watch TV when my parents were asleep.
Even though the movie was already 13 years old by then  i was so scared that i would not go swimming anywhere that even has the smallest chance of there being fish. Now another 23 years later i still have problems swimming in the ocean.

And thats why you should not let kids watch horror movies! 


Last thing i watched (though technically not a movie) was the Buffy musical episode. 5/5 mainly for the 90s nostalgia.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Man what happens to all the people without Health Insurance covering their Cancer treatments in the US? Walt had to sell Meth and even then just got by.

S2 got alot better once Saul Goodman came in to it btw. Really kick started the plot.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

The Crystal Skull review's up. I have to wait till after Driver's Ed class to watch it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

Ugh, Crystal Skull.  I hope that was the end of Indiana Jones.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

I like it enough myself. *surprise*

But hey, maybe Plinkett can knock some 'sense' into me.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2011)

First scary movie was IT hate clowns ever since


----------



## Amuro (Dec 23, 2011)

Prometheus trailer was amazing, that's all i needed now onto media blackout.

Shia Lebouf was the worst thing about the Crystal Skull, even Harrison Ford thinks he's a bell end.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Everything was the worst thing about Crystal Skull. Starting from the fact that the whole movie was clearly filmed on a shoddy sound stage.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Ugh, Crystal Skull.  I hope that was the end of *Steven Spielberg*.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2011)

About to watch the Crystal Skull review in a second.  

So long as we are on the subject of trailers* what did everyone think of The New Hobbit Trailer?*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

What did you think of the dragon tattoo, pseudo?


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't watched it as yet. You gave it an _A _is it better than the Swedish film?


The Hobbit's trailer put Dark Knight's own to shame. Dat singing.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Fixed for accuracy.



Never even made a dent he's still going strong.

Wont be able to see girl with the dragon tattoo till boxing day, might do do a double feature and see MI4 as well.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2011)

In time- 8/10 good film enjoyed it but they could have made it a little better but enjoyable film.


----------



## Garetroy (Dec 23, 2011)

Real Steal, call me a nerd, But i fancied it quite a bit!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Man what happens to all the people without Health Insurance covering their Cancer treatments in the US? Walt had to sell Meth and even then just got by.
> 
> S2 got alot better once Saul Goodman came in to it btw. Really kick started the plot.



Yeah S1, was a bit short, and got cut off at the worst point.

S2 really made the series jump into one of my favorite series of all time. And Saul is awesome, has the best comedy relief of the whole show .


And I didn't watch The Hobbit trailer. Didn't like the other three .


----------



## Amuro (Dec 23, 2011)

I take it your a book only fan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

Mona Lisa's Smile - 5/10


I feel like I got trolled.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> So long as we are on the subject of trailers* what did everyone think of The New Hobbit Trailer?*


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2011)

That pic  lol that's just wrong.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2011)

O Jena.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2011)

so Evil Dead is going to get a remake?


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2011)

You seem surprised.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> In her defense, she's barely in the movie.


And when she _is_ in the movie she's being shallow and uninteresting.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2011)

not surprised, just a bit tipsy 

no really, it won't take long till they remake The Fly again for ex

motherfuckers


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> so Evil Dead is going to get a remake?





Well, you know maybe if they keep it true to the spirit of the original, including the campiness and hilarity that made the films so popular...


> Noteworthy changes between the old and new Evil Dead include a drug addiction subplot, no Ash (or Ash-like) character, and an absence of the twisted humor that pervaded Raimi’s original ultra-low-budget film. Co-writer Diablo Cody (Juno, Jennifer’s Body) has likewise emphasized that the remake is not only extremely violent, but also grounded in reality… at least, as grounded as a movie that involve a Necronomicon and rape-happy trees can be.




Oh fuck it. EVIL DEAD IS SRS BSNS DRUG ADDICTION BLARG


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2011)

oh boy 


so, umm, any Berserk fans in here? I don't remember this being posted in the thread


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd prefer hand drawn animation but since this is all we can get there's no use in complaining. 

The second Evil Dead was already a remake to begin with. Diablo Cody can suck it, grounded in reality, what a dumbass.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

This is BS. I get home and RLM is down.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 23, 2011)

Hobbit trailer, fuck yeah


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 23, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I take it your a book only fan.



Nope. I didn't even like the books .


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2011)

I was going to see the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, because nothing says "Happy holidays" than rape, murder and sodomy. But the mall was too freaking busy that I couldn't find a parking space.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Nope. I didn't even like the books .





It's ok to not like things.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I haven't watched it as yet. You gave it an _A _is it better than the Swedish film?


I think its much better than the Swedish film.

But let's be honest.  Its the same story.  I can totally imagine that some people will prefer the Swedish film because it told it first.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> In what universe is Roxanne a problem?
> 
> *And I dunno how you guys can even remember your first horror movie. I can't.*



Like Slice, I kinda watched it on the sly when I was too young.  The Exorcist...made quite a lasting impression.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2011)

*TinTin*

Expected a good fun movie. What I got was an amazing surprise, the best comic adaptation EVER, a great use of 3D and a nonstop thrill ride chase movie with amazing sequences that outstrip everything I have seen so far this year. This is pure Spielberg and everything about this movie is fucking perfect.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2011)

Not sure about the story (fell sleep midway because I was too tired), but the visual effect using the motion capture technique was pretty amazing.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 23, 2011)

Apollo 18

..../10
What the hell was I watching?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2011)

*Hey losers, gonna to the movies tomorrow. Help me decide. 

Hugo, Adventures of Tintin, or MI: Ghost Protocol?*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

Depends on what kind of movie you're lookin' for.

Crystal Skull review was great. Loved the ending. Cross your fingers for Matrix sequel reviews.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Hey losers, gonna to the movies tomorrow. Help me decide.
> 
> Hugo, Adventures of Tintin, or MI: Ghost Protocol?*



Depends on what you want to see.
If you don't want to think, _Mission Impossible_. If you want a fun adventure, _Tintin_. If you really like film/history and want a movie with a mystery, _Hugo_. 
Also depends if you're going by yourself or with someone else. _Hugo_ is something I'd probably watch by myself, I'd go see _Mission Impossible_ with friends, and I'd watch _Tintin_ with my family.

/just my two cents




Stunna said:


> Crystal Skull review was great. Loved the ending. Cross your fingers for Matrix sequel reviews.


He was so accurate. I barely remember _Crystal Skull_, but I do remember thinking that it had hardly any violence in it for an Indy movie. Also that it was boring as fuck.
Reviews of the Matrix sequels would be interesting to see.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with Jena's sentiments on both accounts.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2011)

"Depends on what I'm looking for"? If I knew that I wouldn't have asked for your suggestions. I wanted you to think for me.  

I'm going to try to round up some friends but it is sort of a last minute decision so I'll probably be going by myself. 

As for the Crystal Skull review it was very accurate and smart, but not as funny as I thought it would be. 

Matrix reviews would be awesome. I think I could help him on the Reloaded review. Hate that hot garbage.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Breaking Bad Season 2:

Unconsistently good would be what I'd use to describe it. The pacing is off, the developments tend to stop and start alot and at times you wonder if any of this is going anywhere interesting. The main plot here seems to be the descent of an average man in to some Machiavellian figure, and I imagine that's what's loved by the critics. Personally I'm not overly impressed by this show yet, it's good sure but I've seen "best show ever" thrown around so much I guess I expected something much more gripping. The show treads the same ground alot, the characters can be bland to irritating and the developments alittle jarring. Two planes colliding in to each other was probably the most absurd one. I'm really hoping this get's much better in season 3.

Atleast Walter and Jesse are great characters.

6/10


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Breaking Bad Season 2:
> 
> Unconsistently good would be what I'd use to describe it. The pacing is off, the developments tend to stop and start alot and at times you wonder if any of this is going anywhere interesting. The main plot here seems to be the descent of an average man in to some Machiavellian figure, and I imagine that's what's loved by the critics. Personally I'm not overly impressed by this show yet, it's good sure but I've seen "best show ever" thrown around so much I guess I expected something much more gripping. The show treads the same ground alot, the characters can be bland to irritating and the developments alittle jarring. Two planes colliding in to each other was probably the most absurd one. I'm really hoping this get's much better in season 3.
> 
> ...



I disagree with the score but agree with the sentiments. 

Breaking Bad is a show with a lot of dead space, unfortunately. Characters seem to be going a certain way and then they aren't, scenes that seem unimportant drag on for too long, etc... all that being said though, Breaking Bad is loved for its big moments though they are sometimes far and few between (Season 2 is the worst offender. It gets better after this). There are times when the show just picks up and a moment of such powerful performance or hilariously dark humor or highly tense confrontation comes up... then all is forgiven. 

And not only that but it is BEAUTIFULLY shot and spank material for fans of good cinematography. 

Season 4 the "best show ever" claims will begin to make sense, whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

Curious George.  Out of those three Mission Impossible 4 is the clear choice.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2011)

6/10

you be tripping


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2011)

Season 3 is much better though and even though it starts off slow holy shit does it escalate and it's a different beast from the previous seasons easily


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

I like Mad Men more.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Everyone's opinion does seem to be it improving alot more in S3 so I'm really hoping this show impresses me from now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

I apparently haven't been paying attention.  Obviously everyone is excited about Prometheus after the big trailer reveal this week.  But I find myself arguing with a lot of people.  I just assumed everyone realized that Alien is the superior film.  But no.  Apparently there are people out there that liked Aliens more.  Pretty shocking in my opinion since Alien is one of the top five films ever made.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

I prefer Alien to Aliens too. I should give those movies a re-watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Aliens is pure joy to watch, but Alien to me is in a class of it's own. Minus the ending scene where the man in a suit is somewhat obvious, the film is perfect.

As you can tell a complete fanboy here.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I apparently haven't been paying attention.  Obviously everyone is excited about Prometheus after the big trailer reveal this week.  But I find myself arguing with a lot of people.  I just assumed everyone realized that Alien is the superior film.  But no.  Apparently there are people out there that liked Aliens more.  Pretty shocking in my opinion since Alien is one of the top five films ever made.



I always liked _Alien_ more, but most people I've talked to prefer _Aliens_. Some have never even seen _Alien_, only _Aliens_ (those sad, sick, unfortunate few).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

Aliens tried to rape the Xenomorph race.  Alien did a good job of creating this genuinely terrifying species and the sequel just decided to go a different direction.  The Predator franchise made the same mistake.

I think Alien was one of the scariest films I have ever seen.  I wish Aliens had tried to recapture the same tone.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Aliens is every kids wet dream come to life so not surprised really. Who doesn't like Aliens killing people, shit blowing up, and the Alien Queen in a showdown that's enough to wet the pants of a grown man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not saying Aliens is bad.  I just don't think its in the same league as Alien.  I am venting about the uneducated youtube crowd.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh btw I had some twat girl on my facebook tell me Hobbit and Prometheus look like "horseshit", and then wrote about how she couldn't wait to watch New Years Day. Women.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't even watched The Hobbit trailer since I don't care at all about the film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I apparently haven't been paying attention.  Obviously everyone is excited about Prometheus after the big trailer reveal this week.  But I find myself arguing with a lot of people.  I just assumed everyone realized that Alien is the superior film.  But no.  Apparently there are people out there that liked Aliens more.  Pretty shocking in my opinion since Alien is one of the top five films ever made.



Hey, I preferred Aliens to Alien . I still like Alien, it's just that Aliens is better.






Parallax said:


> Season 3 is much better though and even though it starts off slow holy shit does it escalate and it's a different beast from the previous seasons easily



I actually prefer Season 2 to Season 3. In 2 we get introduced to awesome characters(Gus, Mike, Saul). I thought the pacing for Season 2 was great, but Season 3 had a huge problem  with that.


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh btw I had some twat girl on my facebook tell me Hobbit and Prometheus look like "horseshit", and then wrote about how she couldn't wait to watch New Years Day. Women.



Sounds like she needs to get punched in the vagina.



Rukia said:


> I haven't even watched The Hobbit trailer since I don't care at all about the film.


Sounds like you need to get punched in the vagina.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh btw I had some twat girl on my facebook tell me Hobbit and Prometheus look like "horseshit", and then wrote about how she couldn't wait to watch New Years Day. *Lowest Common Denominator*



Fix'd. 

I hate women as much as the next guy (giving them the right to vote was USA's downfall.  ) but not even I would blame their gender on such ghastly taste.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I actually prefer Season 2 to Season 3. In 2 we get introduced to awesome characters(Gus, Mike, Saul). I thought the pacing for Season 2 was great, but Season 3 had a huge problem  with that.



Yeah, but then you have to take into account that you are pretty much always wrong about everything.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

I just met my soul mate in terms of cinema, in a pub. Too bad it's a dude  Well gutted.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 24, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> I hate women as much as the next guy (giving them the right to vote was USA's downfall.  ) but not even I would blame their gender on such ghastly taste.
> 
> ...



Nah, I'm just very individualistic :ho.




Vault said:


> I just met my soul mate in terms of cinema, in a pub. Too bad it's a dude  Well gutted.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I haven't even watched The Hobbit trailer since I don't care at all about the film.



Rukia hates epic films.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

Rukia hates good movies

I actually like Aliens more because it's just a really really well done action film.  I love Alien though and they're both excellent films

lol at Alien Top 5 films at all time


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> lol at Alien Top 5 films at all time



That's some shit that Tetra guy would say. Teeny bop.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2011)

The Last Samurai: B+

This isnt the Tom Cruise movie, but a 70's samurai film. Its "almost" great, which makes it sort of frustrating, if you know what I mean. Probably tomorrows review.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2011)

*Moneyball*


It's a really good movie. If I were baseball fan and wasn't as confused about all those baseball jargons thrown around in the movie, I'd probably have given it a 10/10.


9/10


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2011)

Alien is the superior film, not only because it is the best example of immersive unsettling world building EVER that feels like it is real. It is a Horror Movie & A Science Fiction movie together neither one over powering the other, with one of the BEST ensemble casts ever put together a lot of whom haven't done better work since. The name droppable quality of of the people involved in the design of this thing is incredible and finally something the sequels completely stripped from the movies was the uneasy the film has with sex and the sexes and how it shapes those things as Alien creepy and unsettling.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I haven't even watched The Hobbit trailer since I don't care at all about the film.



Source material is crap?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree that Money Ball was well made.  I just couldn't get into it.  I was a little bored by it honestly.





ThePseudo said:


> Source material is crap?


Pretty much.

Chronicles of Narnia.  I didn't like the first two.  So I didn't bother with the third one.  I have a similar arrangement with the LOTR franchise.  Fellowship of the Ring.  Two Towers.  Return of the King.  Three films.  Ten hours.  For me they were ten hours of misery.  I did not enjoy these movies.  I won't voluntarily sign up for more self-induced torture.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2011)

Just so you aware in that specific case Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit have remarkable different tones and The Hobbit is a very light read to the dry at times grand myth making of Lord of the Rings.

They are set in the same world but those works do not read the same at all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Rukia hates good movies


Obviously I don't agree with your assessment.  I have been recommending films here for over 5 years now and I think I have a proven track record.

I know a lot of thread regulars owe me for my good taste.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Just so you aware in that specific case Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit have remarkable different tones and The Hobbit is a very light read to the dry at times grand myth making of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> They are set in the same world but those works do not read the same at all.



You can also read _The Hobbit_ in about a day or two whereas it takes like a month to get through one LOTR book.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5yztH8slN0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 24, 2011)

Wish they made a real film/web series off of that.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I have a similar arrangement with the LOTR franchise.  Fellowship of the Ring.  Two Towers.  Return of the King.  Three films.  Ten hours.  For me they were ten hours of misery.  I did not enjoy these movies.  I won't voluntarily sign up for more self-induced torture.



I love the LOTR movies. I bought the blu-ray set when it was on sale during black friday. I'm stoked for The Hobbit.

Scott Pilgrim vs the World - 7.5/10
Watched it on blu-ray so it looked really good. The story is fun and mostly light-hearted. one of those films that I like putting on in the background. Mary Elizabeth Winstead is sexy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead can next be seen in Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.

The Thing comes out on DVD/Blu Ray January 31st, 2012.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

Why are you guys arguing with Rukia over LOTR? You know he doesn't like them.



> I just met my soul mate in terms of cinema, in a pub. Too bad it's a dude Well gutted.



I think most guys have been there

The Burbs 5/10

Wacky, My Neighbour is a killer film starring Tom Hanks and forever on her menstrual cycle Carrie Fisher. Was entertaining enough but this whole thing where Suburban douche bags think they have a right to invade other people's privacy because they're New Neighbours aren't overly hospitable or odd irks me. I wanted them all to die at the end.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Mary Elizabeth Winstead can next be seen in Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.



I'm not sure if I want to see that movie. 



Ennoea said:


> Why are you guys arguing with Rukia over LOTR? You know he doesn't like them.



I wasn't. I was merely stating my love for the movies. 


So I got a free movie pass due to spending so much at the Regal theaters. The fucking bastards don't allow me to use the pass on new movies. I have to wait like 2 weeks to see a movie using the pass. The pass expires on 12/29, so I might have to see a movie that I don't even want to see to use it. Looks like I won't be able to use it on Sherlock Holmes, Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, MI4, or TinTin. 

Any recommendations other than those 4 for me to use my pass on? Has to be a movie that has been on wide release for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Any recommendations other than those 4 for me to use my pass on? Has to be a movie that has been on wide release for at least 2 weeks.



Sucks, man.
I'd say either _Muppets_ or _Hugo_.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2011)

Why is there even a debate on what movie to watch this week go watch Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2011)

30 minutes or Less 8/10
Friends with benefits 8/10
Harry Potter deadly hollows part 2 9/10


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Mary Elizabeth Winstead can next be seen in Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.
> 
> .


I like this book hope the movie is good. Is winstead gonna portray lincolns wife?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

I liked Winstead until rather than progressing she continued doing third rate films.



> Why is there even a debate on what movie to watch this week go watch Girl with the Dragon Tattoo



It's not very Christmassy now is it


----------



## FleshFailures (Dec 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I like this book hope the movie is good. Is winstead gonna portray lincolns wife?



Yep, she will.



Marry Todd Lincoln.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2011)

FleshFailures said:


> Yep, she will.
> 
> 
> 
> Marry Todd Lincoln.



Great thanks


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2011)

*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*

This movie is really a fusion of the early Fincher from Se7en & Fight Club with the current Fincher of Social Network and Zodiac. That source material watching this movie was almost written for that man to turn it into a movie. Unsettling, riveting, amazing preformances all around and one of the greatest opening credits sequences I have ever seen.

With like 3 films left to see from this year, this one stands at the top or close to it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2011)

Taleran.  You have good taste bro.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo: D

Overrated as hell, with awful acting and worse directing. Nah, playing. I probably wont be able to see it till next week.

With Lotr, keep in mind that all 'epics' tend to be either riveting or boring. Obviously I am over-generalizing, but you either are drawn into them or like them.

As for the Hobbit, meh, it depends. As someone said, its a more light read compared to Lotr, but it also never reaches the greatness of Lotr. So we'll have to see. I just hope they keep the fantasy elements of the world, as my issue with Lotr 2 and 3 was that it looked suspiciously like Middle Ages New Zealand (whereas Lotr 1 looked like it took place in another world).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

> I just hope they keep the fantasy elements of the world, as my issue with Lotr 2 and 3 was that it looked suspiciously like Middle Ages New Zealand (whereas Lotr 1 looked like it took place in another world).



This. Especially the second one.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why are you guys arguing with Rukia over LOTR? You know he doesn't like them.



I guess it just baffles our mind to comprehend how a man of such fine taste could dislike a work such fine. 

Something is not right.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

You know he's stubbourn, the more you push him the more he'll dislike the franchise. Let him come to you. Regardless Epics can bore people, I like RotK but I actually dozed off when I watched it the first time.

Youtube seems to have alot of movies on it. Just found Misery.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> Sucks, man.
> I'd say either _Muppets_ or _Hugo_.



Muppets is an excellent suggestion, but I've already seen it. Might have to go with Hugo then.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Hugo's a great movie. Still need to see The Muppets.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

*Plant of the Apes (1967)*- 9/10
Damn you, you maniacs. You blew it up!


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Jena  I approve


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2011)

Just watched the Prometheus teaser ten times in a row. I think it may be my most anticipated movie of 2012.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

I watched it alot myself, just fantastic.

Elba + Fassbender <3 That alone has me sold.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

This is probably a dumb complaint but I think it looks alittle bright. I'm guess it's thanks to the 3D crap they're adding.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

With the 3D glasses it will be darker  Fear not  

However i know exactly what you are talking about  The suspense and atmosphere wont be compromised, im certain.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Jena  I approve



Fuck yes. 


*Rise of the Planet of the Apes*- 9/10
Good the second time around as well. And watching it right after rewatching the original, I noticed way more of the easter eggs/references in the new movie to the older ones.

Damn, now I have to watch all the other _Planet of the Apes_ movies...


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah Rise of the Planet of Apes has plenty of Easter Years  Its a brilliant movie to boot. 

All the other Planet of the Apes?  Surely you dont mean the remake?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

The remake

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Jena (Dec 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yeah Rise of the Planet of Apes has plenty of Easter Years  Its a brilliant movie to boot.
> 
> All the other Planet of the Apes?  Surely you dont mean the remake?


*Oh God fuck no.* 
I meant the sequels to the original. Or, the second one at least. I haven't seen any of the others because I heard that they suck.



Ennoea said:


> The remake
> 
> Kill it with fire.


My sentiments exactly. 
It was such a pile of shit.
It's like Burton they went, "The problem with Planet of the Apes was all that deep philosophical bullshit. Nobody liked that stuff. Let's get rid of it so we don't upset sensitive people and replace it with violence. Yay violence!"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Not to mention, let's add a war sequence.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2011)

the planet of the apes is a terrible franchise for the most part. only the original and the new one are any good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

True that.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Misery C+

MISERY IS ALIVE, MISERY IS ALIVE! OH, This whole house is going to be full of romance, OOOH, I AM GOING TO PUT ON MY LIBERACE RECORDS! 

This is what they call popular filmaking, a real crowd pleaser if you wish. A deranged woman, whom we can all hate, finds a helpless writer and then decides to keep him at any cost.

I enjoyed the film, it's short and flies by but as a horror/thriller I can't say it's particularly effective. It's neither tense or suspenseful, and at no point did I think his feeble attempts at running away/sabotaging were going to come to fruition. Kathy Bates as Anne Wilkes is the star her, just that perfect balance of calm yet terrifyingly insane. Honestly the only really horrifying part is when she Hobbles him. James Caan was sort of there but his character was boring and I really didn't care for him. It's a good film but overrated.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 25, 2011)

*Fate/Zero Episode 13
*

  it just keeps getting better.


Gilles & Ryuunosuke was awesome


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 25, 2011)

Is Fate/Zero in dub or sub? Merry Christmas my fellow KTers.


----------



## Federer (Dec 25, 2011)

Bad Santa was on tv, yesterday. It's a good movie, but I think I've seen too much.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Just watched the Prometheus teaser ten times in a row. I think it may be my most anticipated movie of 2012.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Most excellent.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 25, 2011)

It's Christmas. Maybe I should stop playing Uncharted 3 and Arkham City to actually watch a movie .


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 25, 2011)

Trailer is great, but movie will be average. Are hot female leads a sign of a mad movie nowadays?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

What on God's green earth would make you think that?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Pseudo's criticism is valid.  And it has been valid for many years now.  But I don't understand why he is using it against Prometheus.

Charlize Theron is not the lead in Prometheus.  Charlize Theron also happens to be a talented actress.  She did not get her role because she is hot... she got it because she is Charlize Theron.  A well respected actress.  An actress that Ridley Scott respects apparently.

He might be right about the film.  I think a lot of us will walk into it with lofty expectations and it will be tough for the film to live up to them.  But let's try to be optimistic.  Sometimes you guys are too negative.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 25, 2011)

look who's talking


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Hahahahaha rukia you crack me up


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Can some gamers in here help me with something?

I got this Sanyo HDTV for Christmas, but it keeps saying no signal when I try to play my 360. It popped up while I was attempting to update it so I could play Skyrim.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can some gamers in here help me with something?



God forbid you ask help from gamers in the Gaming Department.  

And your problem is that you own a 360.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I did, but I need results fast, so I tried two different places.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Err check the cable?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I wonder if I need an HDMI cable. It'd be really stupid if so.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

> Trailer is great, but movie will be average. Are hot female leads a sign of a mad movie nowadays?



No fan of Theron myself but she's not the lead and I doubt it's a reason why it should be average. Will it be a masterpiece? I doubt it since the writers seem to be a little lacking but it's gonna be a good movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Trailer is great, but movie will be average. Are hot female leads a sign of a mad movie nowadays?



Basically, Ridley Scott is the king at making mediocre movies that sell well. Not to mention it has mediocre screen writers.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can some gamers in here help me with something?
> 
> I got this Sanyo HDTV for Christmas, but it keeps saying no signal when I try to play my 360. It popped up while I was attempting to update it so I could play Skyrim.



I got this.

. (except for HDMI, for some reason)

Your first step is to figure out what kind of cable it is that you're currently using (if you don't know, look at the end and compare it to the list I linked). Next step is to make sure that the new TV is compatible with whatever cable you're using (is there a place for it to plug in). If so, then you just have to make sure the TV is on the right setting when you go to play the game. Again, it depends on the TV, but the remote should have a button that says "input" on it. This should bring up a menu, and from that menu you select what type of cable you're using (so if you're using component/composite cables, aka it has three things that you plug into the tv, select either "component" or "composite" from the input menu). Other TVs don't have a menu and the various input modes are scattered around on the remote somewhere. If you can't find it, consult the information packets it came with. All new TVs should have an input feature somewhere.

If you've looked through the list and can't find the cable that you're currently using, or if you found the the cable and your TV is incompatible with it, then, yes, you'll need to buy a cable. It doesn't necessarily have to be an HDMI cable, but I _strongly_ recommend it. If you're playing on an HD tv, you can really see the difference between using something else and using HDMI. In other words, it looks like shit unless you're using HDMI. Not that it's unplayable or anything like that, but it's like the difference between watching a movie on VHS and watching the same movie on DVD.

Hope that helps! I'm not an expert at this shit by any means, but I can probably answer a question if you have one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Its a Sanyo mate  warning bells should be ringing already. 

The source button might be what you need mate.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Jena. The problem seems to have resolved itself, at least for now. IOU rep.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Its working now?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah. I dunno what I did, if anything. It just started working. Been playing Mass Effect and Skyrim for 'bout two hours now.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all you chumps 

may it be filled with good times

and I hope none of you end up watching any awful Christmas films (like 95% of them)


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Thanks Jena. The problem seems to have resolved itself, at least for now. IOU rep.



It was probably doing a dumb xbox thing. Sometimes if you change the input after you turn it on, it says "no signal".

Whatever, glad that it's working.




Parallax said:


> Merry Christmas to all you chumps
> 
> may it be filled with good times
> 
> and I hope none of you end up watching any awful Christmas films (like 95% of them)



Too late.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody. 

I am not going to be watching any movies today the family won't let me  I will just wait for NFL i guess.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I'mma watch _It's a Wonderful Life_ and _A Christmas Story_ later.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas, you film nerds you. Theater and comic sections are by far the best places on this site.

Anyone watch the ultimate Christmas movie yet?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course im talkin about Die Hard


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2011)

I watched some Die Hard last night.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like Stunna already watched terrible films

I'm gonna watch Die Hard today

its a yearly tradition


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I said I'm going to watch them. And they're horrible? What? I've heard nothing but praise for those movies.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

I hate It's A Wonderful Life

and Christmas Story is so overplayed


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I've never seen them, so I guess I'll see for myself.

And surely A Christmas Story isn't as overplayed as Elf.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

they're showing it for 24 hours on TBS

they do this every year


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

...

Oh.

Well hey, at least I've got a chance to see it whenever, and can keep playing Mass Effect.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Merry Christmas, you film nerds you. Theater and comic sections are by far the best places on this site.
> 
> Anyone watch the ultimate Christmas movie yet?
> 
> ...



Bitch, please. I watched this like three weeks ago.
I don't even really like this movie but I still watch it every year.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 was a brilliant game.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I hate It's A Wonderful Life



You monster.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> Bitch, please. I watched this like three weeks ago.
> I don't even really like this movie but I still watch it every year.



How can't you like it? Inconceivable! But I'm glad you watch it every year. It's a great movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Mass Effect 2 was a brilliant game.


I just got back from watching Sherlock Holmes 2.  And I was going to post a review...

but it can wait.  I'm in the middle of some calibrations.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> You monster.



I'm sorry I'm not susceptible to forced sentimentality


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I just got back from watching Sherlock Holmes 2.  And I was going to post a review...
> 
> but it can wait.  I'm in the middle of some calibrations.



 

Garrus was so awesome, His the only character i liked to interact with but he was always doing bloody calibrations


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

I liked interacting with Miranda.  Yes.  Please.  By all means.  Cry about your daddy issues some more.  Oh?  You are mad that you are beautiful?  Totally a legitimate gripe.

(Commander Shepard stares at ass when she leaves the room.)


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

I hated Miranda  Thats why I got with Jack instead and when she died i swiftly moved on to Talia


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Miranda is still LOOOAAADS better than Ashley


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

all my people lived the suicide mission

:]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Wrex just joined my party, but I'mma stick with Ashley and Garrus. I need another human in my midst. /racism


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

that's stupid

Wrex and Garrus are the only team you'll ever need


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Nah-ah. I'm not thinking of combat efficiency. My quota for a token female must be filled, as well as Shepard's love interest quota.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Wrex < Grunt  Come at me 

My team was always Garrus and Thane


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Who the fuck is Ashley?  

Oh?  That racist bitch I sacrificed?  Carry on.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

lol what? Racist?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 sucked.

Runs off



> and I hope none of you end up watching any awful Christmas films (like 95% of them)



I watched 10 minutes of Jingle all the Way and just switched it off. Life's too short.

The only sentimental Christmas Movie I like is Family Man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> all my people lived the suicide mission
> 
> :]


Miranda died when I played as a paragon.  Everyone lived when I played as a renegade.

Jack was the love interest during my paragon expedition.  Miranda was the renegade selection.  I also had multiple game over sexual encounters with Morinth.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I killed that bitch too

and Wrex and Garrus is great balance depending on your character.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Miranda is still LOOOAAADS better than Ashley



The Mass Effect 3 thread is 5% talking about the actual games, 15% freaking out about ME3, and 80% bitching about Ashley. 



Stunna said:


> lol what? Racist?


You clearly have not gone through all her dialogue options.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> The Mass Effect 3 thread is 5% talking about the actual games, 15% freaking out about ME3, and 80% bitching about Ashley.
> 
> 
> You clearly have not gone through all her dialogue options.



But then Shoko starts talking about fucking Kaiden


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm clearly only two hours into the game.

...

Okay, that isn't clear, but who's gonna be Shepard's love interest if Ashley's a bigot?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Get lost Eno

and yeah Ashley is racist, talk to her and you'll see.

I had everyone live on both Paragon and Renegade.  I hooked up with Miranda and Tali


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm clearly only two hours into the game.
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay, that isn't clear, but who's gonna be Shepard's love interest if Ashley's a bigot?



Wrex. 

I wish

Male Shep can hook up with either Ashley or Liara and Fem Shep can hook up with either Kaiden or Liara. Or s/he can just be alone.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Talia is the sexiest and most interesting female. 

One is just a freak 
Another a racist bigot 
One has daddy issues 
One is thousand year old hag. (she is sexy as hell though)
One is just mad at the world  

Did i miss any?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

This is some BS. I guess Wrex it is, until I get another woman.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

> A surprisingly nuanced version of this — she doesn't trust aliens and has issues with turians in particular because her grandfather was the commander at the garrison at Shanxi, who was also the only human commander to ever surrender to alien forces. As a result, the Williams name is something of a curse, and Ashley suffers for it. Whether this comes across as a sympathetic Freudian Excuse or petty blame-shifting on her part is down to the player.
> 
> The logical (and Real Life) reasoning behind this is that she overcompensates distrust of aliens because as a Williams, she is already under (unfair) scrutiny for being an alien-sympathizer or not pro-human enough. Similar in concept to Armored Closet Gay except a much milder case that the player can help persuade her out of. It's important to note that even if she doesn't trust aliens, she vehemently criticizes the Terra Firma party for its blatant racism.





> Obviously, her views are influenced by her family's Dark and Troubled Past, but she believes that alien races are just as susceptible to Fantastic Racism as humans are (which may not be inaccurate) and that humans should be prepared to go it alone. In any event, she still has concrete standards (namely loathing for the direction the more racist Terra Firma party has gone, and an absolute refusal to work with Cerberus due to their terrorist activities). She also works well with all teammates, human and otherwise, in the field.


TVtropes makes her prejudice seem more understandable and not as extreme as you guys say.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

How could you not even want to pick Wrex

hes like the best character in terms of usability and personality.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll use him to take down Fist. If he makes a good enough impression in that time, he can stay.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> TVtropes makes her prejudice seem more understandable and not as extreme as you guys say.



You can always talk to her and decide for yourself.

She has reasons behind it, but, eh, I still found her hard to like. Her poetry also sucks.


You can also pursue a romance for both options (Liara and Ashley in this case) and then they'll fight over you later in the game.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't change my party members unless I'm in the Normandy, can I? That's freaking retarded.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

no its not retarded it means you gotta plan ahead

:|


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 25, 2011)

You can beat the whole game with no one but Wrex + [Random Mofo Here] with little difficulty.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2011)

Splice was on tv a couple of days ago, managed to watch 15 mins then switched to another channel where Legion was on. Managed to watch half an hour, it was so bad it was almost good...but it was enough.

Watched Megamind with the family.The first half of it was a bit random and forced for my tastes, the second half however was pretty cool. Then came Ice Age. I only wactehd the beginning and the ending, I didn't like how the creators pulled a Pell with Diego.

Today Iron Man 2 was on, ...I liked the first one better. Then A-Team; it was better than expected, the effects were pretty bad though.

And now T2 is on :ho


Merry christmas guys. Hopefully everyone in here watched cool xmas movies like Eraserhead or Tetsuo the Iron Man.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> no its not retarded it means you gotta plan ahead
> 
> :|



No, it's retarded. I'd no way of knowing that.

Fortunately enough, I had a quick save. I assume there are revival items? 'Cause Garrus got gunned down like a mofo in Fist's club.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Ashes I love how you are switching between Sky movies


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 25, 2011)

Direct intervention is necessary. Shepard, I know you feel this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes 2:  B-

It was entertaining.  But it was also too similar to the previous film.  I'm also not a fan of the style.  I don't need to see gears turning.  I don't need to see people inhaling, exhaling, and grunting in slow motion either.  Far too much slow motion.

The female character was as poorly written here as she was in the first film.

Harris made a good Moriarty but he wasn't utilized properly either.

The chemistry between Robert Downey JR and Jude Law is still the main thing this franchise has going for it.

I've seen a lot of films in the last week.  I give Sherlock Holmes 2 a mild recommendation.  Mission Impossible 4 and The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo are better choices.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No, it's retarded. I'd no way of knowing that.
> 
> Fortunately enough, I had a quick save. I assume there are revival items? 'Cause Garrus got gunned down like a mofo in Fist's club.



no revival

learn how to use heal and plan ahead chump.  Play to each character's strenghtss


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Sherlock Holmes 2:  B-
> 
> It was entertaining.  But it was also too similar to the previous film.  I'm also not a fan of the style.  I don't need to see gears turning.  I don't need to see people inhaling, exhaling, and grunting in slow motion either.  Far too much slow motion.
> 
> ...



Pfft 

I told you Ghost Protocol would be better, but noooo  Brad Bird seems like he delivered. Might go see it tomorrow actually since its opening here tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Para, I'm starting to have concerns about Stunna's video game skills.  Just the other day he was acting like Persona 4 was Ninja Gaiden.  And now he seems to be struggling with Mass Effect.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

1. Persona 4 was much harder on my first playthrough. I'm not struggling this time.

2. I'm not struggling on Mass Effect either. I'm just curious.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah it's pretty obvious he still has a long way to go


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm no gamer anyway. 

EDIT: Okay, this Tali chick is asking to join now. Should I replace anyone for her?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

But seriously ME2 is not hard.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Ashes I love how you are switching between Sky movies



You mean the channel? These were on HBO 1 and 2.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

You know what game I thought was pretty fucking hard.  Devil May Cry 3.  Healing potions became incredibly fucking expensive late in the game.  That game was such a bitch.  Never play it Stunna.  Only misery awaits you.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Hahaha for real? Then you have the same identical movies showing here as well


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2011)

Stunna, you should probably check out Demon's Souls and Dark Souls


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Btw.  Saber was badass at the end of the episode this week.  Water cannot stop her!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You know what game I thought was pretty fucking hard.  Devil May Cry 3.  Healing potions became incredibly fucking expensive late in the game.  That game was such a bitch.  Never play it Stunna.  Only misery awaits you.



I didn't think it was THAT hard but there were some moments that I hated about that game

fuck Ninja Gaiden on Hard Mode though

seriously fuck that game.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden's easy.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 25, 2011)

first boss on Ninja Gaiden is retarded on high levels, Arnie wielding fucking super nunchucks


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Fine.  You guys win.  I will play Mass Effect 2 again.  Maybe I will actually destroy the Collector's Base this time.  I feel loyalty to Cerberus since they helped me.  So I usually end up handing them the base.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah,it took a little while to click, but I got pretty good at minja gaiden. It had a pretty steep learning curve though IIRC, especially the first boss where at that point in the game you didn't really know enough to beat him without ridiculous effort.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden made me want to kill someone.

Watching DW Christmas Special. Did the Doctor just talk in Outer space? Wtf is this?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm old.  I assume we are talking about the game for the Nintendo?  That's what I was talking about when I mentioned it as a difficult game at least.  The 360 game was much easier.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Fine.  You guys win.  I will play Mass Effect 2 again.  Maybe I will actually destroy the Collector's Base this time.  I feel loyalty to Cerberus since they helped me.  So I usually end up handing them the base.



I don't think giving them the base will work out well for you come Mass Effect 3 seeing how you are number one on their shit list.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm old.  I assume we are talking about the game for the Nintendo?  That's what I was talking about when I mentioned it as a difficult game at least.  The 360 game was much easier.



The Xbox game

not the 360 or Nintendo one


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I don't think giving them the base will work out well for you come Mass Effect 3 seeing how you are number one on their shit list.


I ain't scared.  I get discounts from every shop on the Citadel.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I didn't think it was THAT hard but there were some moments that I hated about that game
> 
> fuck Ninja Gaiden on Hard Mode though
> 
> seriously fuck that game.



Ninja Gaiden Black is worse


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

I bought Catherine but I never played it.  I hear its pretty fucking hard if you choose the highest difficulty level.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ninja Gaiden made me want to kill someone.
> 
> Watching DW Christmas Special. Did the Doctor just talk in Outer space? Wtf is this?



Spoilers  I recorded it however. 

However i will ask, was it good?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2011)

My Father got me the Wicker Man remake for Christmas.

I'm not sure if it's a statement about my tastes or not.

But two Christmas's in a row, and no one gives me Jaws 2!!!!! 

Nah, it was a pretty good Christmas. I got a bike, and a mic! Now I can do podcasts after I figure out the relevance of podcasting!


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

The Nic Cage one?  Oh man thats horrible


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

> However i will ask, was it good?



Moffat's worst ep unfortunately. I fear he's way too overworked and overstretched, esp going by the last series finale. The ending was decent though.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

Well you have to take into account that Christmas specials are never as strong.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

So I don't feel like I have seen very many actual movie reviews the last couple of days.  What's the deal?  No one feels like seeing any films right now?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

I noticed that too. 

I may be seeing Dragon Tatoo or War Horse tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys need to kick it up a notch.  I have seen three films in the last four days.

AND HOLY SHIT.  EPIC!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOYS7JqR33s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> The Nic Cage one?  Oh man thats horrible



I actually don't hate it. It has moments of genuine intensity and many more moments of unintentional hilarity.

Edit:

What the fuck? "Hostel: Part 3" just came out on netflix....How in the hell did I not know about that one?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Hostel Part 3?  Probably starts off with the death of the girl from the second one.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 25, 2011)

*Aliens - A*+

For some reason i can't properly convey my feelings for this so i'll just say it's without a doubt the finest action film i've ever seen.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

It's badass to say the least.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 25, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - It was ok B.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hostel Part 3?  Probably starts off with the death of the girl from the second one.



If they could afford her, lol.

I'll see it, but I suspect it will be another rehash.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *Aliens - A*+
> 
> For some reason i can't properly convey my feelings for this so i'll just say it's without a doubt the finest action film i've ever seen.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Most excellent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, Prometheus sort of looks like its ripping off "Alien". 

With that said, looks epic. Im glad Ridley Scott is done trying to rip off "Gladiator"......Although it sucks that he only rips himself off now.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

cant tell if srs


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

I saw the John Carter trailer in the theater today.  I'm still very skeptical about the film.  Primarily due to Disney's involvement.  But the trailer itself looked halfway decent on the big screen.

Really fucking hyped for Hunger Games.  Its especially important because it comes out in March.  We will be desperate for a good film by then.  January and February are typically awful months.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Beauty and the Beast...

Oh.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows *B+*
I heard less than positive reviews on this movie, but I enjoyed it quite a bit, the only scene I wasn't fond of was in the forest with the constant slow down then speed up.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 25, 2011)

Seems like people either love or hate the forest scene.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

John Carter looks legit.

The forest scene was dumb though. That whole move was bound and determined to overuse slow motion.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2011)

Even if the slow motion was overused in that scene, it was done rather well, I just don't care for it. I think most people don't like it for how overused it is in movies now, its like Comic Sans.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

From what I recall, the first movie only used it sparingly and in a way that complimented Holmes' character. My problem's that this movie just used it for anything, and killed it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2011)

My problem with the forest scene is that for the most part, Guy Ritchie never seemed to want to get in the way of the chemistry between the actors. That scene just felt indulgent, like he wanted to take the movie back.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)

*Lion King*- 10/10
This is my favorite Disney movie. I'm blind to its flaws. I don't care how retarded this sounds, but this movie had a profound impact on me as a kid. 
And, _shit_. I finally sucked it up and bought the Blu Ray version. I've been clinging onto the VHS out of stubborn nostalgia. Upgrading was a very good decision. I kept freaking out over how fucking _crisp_ everything looked and just how amazing the animation was. The fire nearly made me shart myself.


*Conan the Barbarian (1982)*- 8/10
8/10 is probably a generous rating for this because, when you get right down to it, it's a pretty stupid movie. Stupid or not, I love it. Arnold is badass. James Earl Jones is perfect. I love it.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 25, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> *I actually don't hate it. It has moments of genuine intensity and many more moments of unintentional hilarity.*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> What the fuck? "Hostel: Part 3" just came out on netflix....How in the hell did I not know about that one?



 

You've got to be kidding.  



Jena said:


> *Lion King*- 10/10
> This is my favorite Disney movie. I'm blind to its flaws. I don't care how retarded this sounds, but this movie had a profound impact on me as a kid.
> And, _shit_. I finally sucked it up and bought the Blu Ray version. I've been clinging onto the VHS out of stubborn nostalgia. Upgrading was a very good decision. I kept freaking out over how fucking _crisp_ everything looked and just how amazing the animation was. The fire nearly made me shart myself.
> 
> ...



Naughty girl  spent the afternoon checking out the youthful, scantily clad Governator did you?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2011)

I also didn't like the forest scene.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Naughty girl  spent the afternoon checking out the youthful, scantily clad Governator did you?






No, of course not.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 25, 2011)

John Carter bugs me because of the title change because it is A: For no apparent reason, B: It makes the title the most bland thing in existence C: John Carter of Mars is an amazing title.

I hope it will be good but it has been such a long time coming who knows if it can be pulled off.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 25, 2011)

Sounds way too much like John Connor.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Fine.  You guys win.  I will play Mass Effect 2 again.  Maybe I will actually destroy the Collector's Base this time.  I feel loyalty to Cerberus since they helped me.  So I usually end up handing them the base.



What's wrong with you Rukia ?! I always blow it up, and I've played the game twice(Right now doing a full a FemShepard Engineer, Full Renegade, and this will be my third playthrough).

I still can't decide if I should change my main ME2 file so that the Rachni Queen lives. Kinda skeptical on that .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

I let her live

I feel it will pay off in the long run


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 25, 2011)

*Board Walk Empire Season 2* ~ 9/10

Probably one of the best, if not the best series of the last years, everything in this series is excellently done.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I let her live
> 
> I feel it will pay off in the long run



But what's to say that they won't get indoctrinated again?

Ah well, we'll find out if they're an asset or a liability on March 6th . The queen is alive on my main file.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2011)

> You've got to be kidding.



To be fair, it had two things going for it.

1) I like movies where a city man is trapped in an isolated village with suspicious locals.

2) I saw this before I saw the original, so the ending was really surprising as I knew nothing about it.

Doesn't make it a good movie, but I've seen so much worse.

Tiger and Crane Fists: B+

This is the movie that had footage used for "Kung Pow". It's a mediocre film, but if you've seen Kung Pow, it makes everything about this movie hilarious. Hence the rating.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes- B-

This was surprising in that it wasn't as predictable as I thought it would be, and the annoying, "They're torturing the poor animals I hope all the humans die" angle wasn't as forced as I thought it would be, but it was still there. On the whole it was enjoyable, the CGI was pretty good, the film was paced well and on the whole the story wasn't too poor. James Franco was terrible though, I would have had Lithgow be the main character. And I didn't like the setting whatsoever, it should have been set in a future period where apes were already being used as slaves.

I wonder where they'll go with the sequel?

Merantau- B:

This was pretty good. Yes the plot is pretty simple, young man from the village goes to the city to find out reality is something different to what he'd been told. Lack of spirituality, overly evil foreigners, and a sex trafficking ring which the hero must stop. The fight sequences were fun, the acting was stiff but well that's not the reason you watch these films.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 26, 2011)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning

I actually saw almost the whole movie couple months ago. This time I caught the beginning. It didn't change my opinion of it. Pretty bad movie to say the least. Ermey as the sadistic cannibal was cool, I guess.

Titanic

Caught the last 30 mins today. I still think it's a good movie. In fact, looking at the execution, from a technical point of view, it's nothing short of excellent. The love story is basically hit or miss and, the music is a tad sappy, but it does have couple of powerful scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

I just don't feel as if you guys fully appreciate just how important Hunger Games is to 2012.  Look over the films being released again.  There is absolutely nothing good coming out till May.  Hunger Games is of course set for March.  It is so fucking incredibly pivotal.

In March we will all be about 100 hours into Mass Effect 3.  A break of some sort will be needed.  Hunger Games must deliver.

My personal feelings on the project are that I don't know what to expect.  The casting decisions were pretty good.  The trailers make me interested.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol Rukia I doubt Hunger Games will be the only good movie till May, probably plenty of decent films out by then. Not from Hollywood obviously though.

Titanic is a good movie, it's well shot and technically impressive. Yes the love story is simplistic and kinda stupid, but I always figured the point of the movie was about escape from the repressive and empty life Rose has rather than Jack and her "love" story. Also this notion that every guy has that you must hate it baffles me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I let her live
> 
> I feel it will pay off in the long run


Fuck yeah.  I always let the Queen live.

I mentioned that I was playing Mass Effect 2 again.  I decided to do something different this time.  I sacrificed Kaidan instead of Ashley.  Let's see what the bitch has to say during our reunion.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

I always saved Kaiden, racist bitch can die.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I always saved Kaiden, racist bitch can die.


Me too.  That's why this is such a major change of pace.

I want Mass Effect 3 to give me access to a lot of different experiences though.  Pretty much all of the choices from the first two games will be covered.  I still need to destroy the collector base though.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Fuck Cerberus. Destroy that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

One thing I love about these Bioware games is that they really allow you to be an asshole with these conversation choices.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't think I have a base where I don't destroy the base

I think.  I'm not sure I gotta go back and check.  Ashley always dies though fuck that bitch.

Also I saw Immortals last night

the story was terrible, the acting aside from Mickey Rourke was pretty pedestrian.  But I really enjoyed some of the shots and the color choices  (totally serious) and the action was fast paced and fluid.  It wasn't a very good movie but if you have nothing to do and you can somehow see it for 3 bucks or less there are worse things you can do to kill 2 hours.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2011)

Christmas Vacation - 8/10
I've never been into the humor but I still really enjoy the movie. It's also a must watch around the holidays


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

Titanic 3D trailer looks so good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

The word you are looking for is "cheesy".


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope. Say what you will of the movie itself, but the trailer makes it look really good.

I may re-watch it tonight.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 26, 2011)

Stunna gonna watch Hamlet twice then finish off his night with Titanic.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2011)

Titanic is a film I'm ambivalent about

because it looks great but it's really really meandering and cheesy


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Stuck watching Legion  

The movie is laughable so far.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Stuck watching Legion
> 
> The movie is laughable so far.


I had a similar experience with another Dennis Quaid film on Christmas Eve.  I went to visit my parents and they were watching Jaws 3.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

I never got to watch Hamlet because my VCR broke before I could watch the VHS I rented from my school library.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Man this is awkward, it seems im the only person who hasn't watched this. And they are asking me "Its a good movie innit?" or "Told you it was a good movie." I'm just agreeing  

They also dont like Aliens or anything sci fi for that matter  Oh man i will just keep quiet, its now moved to bible talk.


----------



## Jena (Dec 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I just don't feel as if you guys fully appreciate just how important Hunger Games is to 2012.  Look over the films being released again.  There is absolutely nothing good coming out till May.  Hunger Games is of course set for March.  It is so fucking incredibly pivotal.
> 
> In March we will all be about 100 hours into Mass Effect 3.  A break of some sort will be needed.  Hunger Games must deliver.
> 
> My personal feelings on the project are that I don't know what to expect.  The casting decisions were pretty good.  The trailers make me interested.



I'm so excited for _The Hunger Games_ movie. After the soul-crushing disappointment of _The Golden Compass_, I haven't allowed myself to be excited for a movie adaptation of a book. But I can't help it. So far, they've been doing everything right. Casting is perfect, the romance subplot is being downplayed, it looks like it's taking itself seriously, and almost every line of dialogue in the trailer came straight out of the book. I know they're going to have to change some things, but I'm really hoping that this movie will be kickass.




Vault said:


> Stuck watching Legion
> 
> The movie is laughable so far.


The part where that ice cream guy was crawling around on the ground and shrieking had me in stitches.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2011)

Let Me In 9/10 really likes this movie

Jingle all the way 7/10 had not seen this movie since i was 10 or 11 years old still funny sinbad and arnold


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Legion, Jaws 3, pfft I got stuck watching Hairspray, you ain't suffered anything till you've seen that with a bunch of cousins who infact thought it was decent.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2011)

why dont you just knock your cousins out. do they not allow that in your family ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2011)

Jaws 3 is awesome!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Jaws 4 the revenge was on the other day. I lolled so hard at the shark model, it was floating on it's side for most of the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2011)

lol, I love it when it turns to an obvious toy at the end when it blows up.


----------



## Z (Dec 26, 2011)

Die Hard - 7.5/10

Alan Rickman steals this.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't believe the budget for Jaws 4 was suppousedly 22 million MH. Clearly someone committed fraud on set and lied on the receipts.

Time for some Hitchcock, Rear Window and maybe Rebecca after that.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2011)

National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets - 8/10
Love the National Treasure movies. Can't wait for the 3rd one to come out, whenever that is if at all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2011)

No Nakor no!


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Nakor  You are trolling right? You must be!


----------



## Jena (Dec 26, 2011)

Nakor said:


> National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets - 8/10
> Love the National Treasure movies. Can't wait for the 3rd one to come out, whenever that is if at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can't believe the budget for Jaws 4 was suppousedly 22 million MH. Clearly someone committed fraud on set and lied on the receipts.
> 
> Time for some Hitchcock, Rear Window and maybe Rebecca after that.



I suspect that there was a lot of production problems people didn't know about. It's also possible that the director simply had no clue how to film special effects.

Or all the money went to Michael Caine. 

I actually like the first National Treasure. The sequel though is a bland, annoying rehash.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

You people just hate Nicolas Cage even though he's the best comic actor of our generation.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow! Didn't know there was such hate for the National Treasure movies. I'm almost afraid to respond further. 

I think they are fun movies!! Sure the 2nd is the same thing as the first one, but they are still entertaining. Plus Diane Kruger is in them.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol Enno, not sure if serious.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2011)

*Cars*- My mind is full of fuck/10

Watching this movie with my brother was a colossal mistake. He dragged me into this weird debate over the logistics of the _Cars_ universe and how everything works. Like age. Are they immortal? In theory, if a car was rich enough it could live forever; it would just have to salvage parts from other cars. The cars equivalent of the organ market must just be insane. And how are the cars made in the first place? Do cars build other cars? Are there machines that build cars? Are the machines alive like how the airplanes and assistants are alive? Do humans build them? But then in one scene, there's a little kid car. So that begs the question: do the cars sexually reproduce? How the hell does that work? And then the whole birth/creation issue ties into the issue of free will; the _Cars_ universe seems to be very rigid. If you're born a normal car then I suppose you could do what you want...I mean, you could upgrade yourself and become like a racecar or something. But what if you happened to be born a mack truck? You're then forced to carry around normal cars. You have no choice. It's literally the only thing that you can do with your life. Or if you happened to be a blimp. You'd be a genetic freak, one of only a few, forced to watch everyone else have a normal life while you carry out the nonnegotiable task that's been appointed to you for the rest of your miserable life.

This went on throughout the entire movie. He's guaranteed that I can never watch it again without hyper-analyzing everything.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

A top of the line Ferrari would pretty much smoke the best Corvettes, so it's best not to over analyze a Disney film like that.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2011)

*High & Low*

With the staggering majority of TV drama being procedural in nature you wonder why none of them can capture what makes it as amazing as something like this movie.

So fantastic, looks amazing investigation is interesting and this movie shows why.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 27, 2011)

High & Low is the next on my Kurosawa movies list.

*Midnight in Paris*

An interesting and charming comedy. I wanted to punch of couple of characters in the face though. Owen Wilson's voice can be irritating (not as much as Casey Affleck's). The best parts were arguably the ones in the past. It was nice seeing all these big names walking around, having their social lifes. Fans of Paris will probably love this movie.

*Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street*

This was okay. It was good that, despite being a musical of sorts, this didn't had grand scenes with dancing and such. The music itself also wasn't a "big deal", but it fit the movie. The setting was nice and there were some cool morbid twists 
Apparently Ed Wood and Big Fish are really good Burton movies, so next time I get back to him I'll check these out.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> He's guaranteed that I can never watch it again without hyper-analyzing everything.


And now neither can I.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

The cars aren't immortal.  Their lifespan is measured by miles instead of years.  There have been characters in the franchise that have been elderly.  And these characters mentioned how things were when they were younger.  Irrefutable evidence in my opinion.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Jena and stunna siblings  you confirmed it now.Another piece of evidence would be your brother loving Cars, just like stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

It won't be long now para.  Pretty soon Saber will finish off Caster, Lancer, and Rider.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

> With the staggering majority of TV drama being procedural in nature you wonder why none of them can capture what makes it as amazing as something like this movie.



Because procedural drama's are diluted rubbish. If they did less episodes we would see much tighter writing but alas it's not and thus it's mind numbing crap.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Television in general has become terribly droll.  Mad Men is pretty the only show I watch anymore.  Dexter should have ended a couple of seasons ago.  Network television is a joke.  And aren't there like 5 different Kardashian shows?

Oh.  I am looking forward to season two of Games of Thrones.  And I still have a season of Doctor Who to watch.  I have been holding off because I am not sure about the new Doctor.  A bow tie?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on what season of Who you're on. If it's 5 and 6 then go with it, it's pretty decent if somewhat flawed.

As for TV in general, TV is for the mainstream public so we should see it as such. But TV has never really been better than it has since the last decade so that's a plus but Public Television's time is up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

"Who said anything about love?  I'm just trying to get you into bed."

Fuck yeah.  Commander Shepard is a badass.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Matt Smith is a very good Doctor Rukia. His better than Tenant.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My thoughts on Matt Smith_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU[/YOUTUBE]Gotcha bitch!


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _My thoughts on Matt Smith_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU[/YOUTUBE]Gotcha bitch!



Its Prometheus, i dont mind  

I have watched that trailer so many times now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

Mission Impossible - 8/10

Oh, it was pretty good. 

Tom Cruise needs to not take his shirt off anymore, but it was a good movie. Explosions, gunfights, car chases, super tense moments, death-defying stunts, Tom Cruise running away from explosions, Tom Cruise wearing sunglasses, prison fighting...

It had fucking everything.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

But did it have human parking cones?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2011)

It had Gum and fun with said Gum.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

Is the new one as good as the original? It's the only MI I've ever really liked.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Its Brad Bird ofcourse it will be good


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2011)

I've heard its very light but it moves quickly and has great action, also that if you are going to see it to try and see it in IMAX.


----------



## Distance (Dec 27, 2011)

_Fight Club_. *8.5/10.0* 

(For the third time I think I've watched this film)

As I get older, I notice that this film get's more and more funny, and not as _dark_ as before.
I feel sorry that Marla Singer (Helena Bonham Carter) wasn't a strong female character, but I guess it adds to the male dominance in the film.
Tyler Durden (Brad Pitt) used to be the main focus for me in this film, but I think I like The Narrator (Edward Norton) much more now. This opinion fluctuates from time to time...
But overall, I enjoy this film considerably.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2011)

Fight Club for me is a film that gets better each and every time I see it

Pitt does seem the focus of the film from a distance but when you really think about the film it's really Norton's show


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

I always found Norton's character to be the main focus...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Helena Bonham Carter was excellent.  She owned the role.  I can't imagine anyone else playing that part.  And isn't that the best praise we can give an actor?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2011)

all the actors owned that part I can't see anyone else playing any of the actors involved


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Even Leto?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2011)

yes

even Leto


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys are breaking the _first_ rule. -___-


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

He did take a beating so well i dont think anyone could have taken a beating better


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

He did a good job in American Psycho too.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The cars aren't immortal.  Their lifespan is measured by miles instead of years.  There have been characters in the franchise that have been elderly.  And these characters mentioned how things were when they were younger.  Irrefutable evidence in my opinion.



Ok, maybe not a _immortal_, but their lifespans would be very long. 
It's weird, though. They age but they don't. Like the older cars are Model Ts and stuff. It would be like if every elderly person in our world was a Neanderthal. If you were born a Ferrari, you would grow older as time passes, but it's not like you'd age _into_ a Model T.

But, then again, it's a kids' movie. I don't think we're supposed to analyze it. But I can't stop. 



All this _Fight Club_ talk makes me want to watch that movie again. I haven't seen it since I was like 13 and I have the strong suspicion that most of it flew over my head.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2011)

brad pitt has a big dick


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Love this part.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSxY3WtV7lk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

I have never been a renegade before


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't remember Mission Impossible 1 at all so I can't draw a comparison.

Just suffice it to say MI:GP is pretty damn good.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

But does it have titties CMX?


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

*50/50 - 9.3/10*

Script 13/15
Cine 13/15
Directing 28/30
Acting 19/20
Sound/OST 10/10
Impact 10/10 

93/100

Definitely my favorite film of 2011. Glad I finally decided to watch it. 

And the perfect track to end it with. Dope.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

GK what is Cine?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2011)

Cinematography, I would assume.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Cinematography.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Still using the 100 point scale, Grape?  You yourself must not be that fond of it.  You weren't satisfied with listing it as 93/100.  How else do you explain the 9.3/10?


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Still using the 100 point scale, Grape?  You yourself must not be that fond of it.  You weren't satisfied with listing it as 93/100.  How else do you explain the 9.3/10?



9.3/10 just looks better than 93/100

Otherwise, I love the scale. Much better than just throwing out some capricious number that would probably change with a follow up viewing of the same material.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Departures. 9/10. I absolutely adore this movie. <3


----------



## Jimin (Dec 27, 2011)

Goldfinger 9/10

Definitely the best of the first three. The gadgets were awesome and I think Goldfinger is a better villain than the ones in the first two movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

This is just a theory guys.  But I'm starting to think Underworld 4 will suck.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

*Titanic: B*

Exemplary in many regards, but I share Parallax's sentiments when he described it as meandering. The movie is over three hours, and while I enjoyed it enough that it didn't feel _overly_ tedious, the length still shows. The romance is nothing special, but for only having two days to develop the relationship of Jack and Rose, it works well enough, and I suppose was somewhat of a necessary evil. I mean, when everyone knows the ship sinks in the end, I guess they had to pull some trick to make the audiences care.


----------



## Vice (Dec 27, 2011)

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol

9/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But does it have titties CMX?



It has cleavage.


But no titties. 


Which is why I gave it a lower score.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

> This is just a theory guys. But I'm starting to think Underworld 4 will suck



What gave it away?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2011)

probably the quality of underworlds 1-3 .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Obviously those three films were bad.  And none of the promotional material has been promising.  But the January release date is the most troubling aspect of the film.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

The new daughter - 4/10

Costner will cost i guess. Very bland and not scary at all. The ending was also absolutely tripe.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

Some movie where JCVD beat the whole world. I don't know what it was called. But props to the director, we got a "Breaking his friends back infront of him and then looking evil" scene, really pulled at the heartstrings.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Kickboxer is the movie lol it was his brother IIRC.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

I like that JCVD film that has him playing twin characters.  One of them has a scar on his face.  That's basically the only difference.  

I think Bolo might have been in it.  lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

No it's not Kickboxer, it's some newer film. Also he broke some Chinese guys back, it was funny because JCVD movies always have a scene like that. I'm sure Bloodsport had one too.

Also he's representing the US in the film, New York to be exact


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Blood sport? With bolo and that twin one is double impact. Yes im a huge fan.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

What about Lionheart?


----------



## A r a d i a (Dec 27, 2011)

24 Hours of a Christmas Story - 8/10

Cute and funny in its own way.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

I like when he fights the Penguins mascot in Sudden Death.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Im getting stick from my family because I decided to pick super 8 as the movie to follow that stupid Costner movie


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

Tell them to come clean about the adoption.

The JCVD movie is something called the Quest.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

I know that feel.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna to be fair to your family watching Lion King again would annoy me too.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

My family? Watching an animated movie?

/ryoma


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Stop letting Jena choose the film all the time.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2011)

*Spiderman*- 8/10
I know this movie has flaws. I know it's stupid. I know it's incredibly stupid and hardly anything that happens makes sense. I know it, but I still like it. It's such a fun movie, I can't help it.

*Spiderman 2*- 8/10 
Same reasoning as above.

*King Kong (Peter Jackson version)*- 6.5/10
Meh. Parts of this movie work and other parts don't. For the most part I like the characters and I think the actors do a good job (with the exception of Jack Black; I'm sorry Jack, but I can only see you and never your character). And it's always nice to see Thomas Kretschmann in a movie. 
The action at times is very good. My favorite scene is probably when they have to fight the large bugs. The effects look amazing. But it has that choppy editing or slow-mo editing or whatever the hell you want to call it a few times in the movie. That shit is incredibly distracting and was never cool looking. 
The movie drags and really should be shorter than it is.
So, I say again: meh.



Rukia said:


> Stop letting Jena choose the film all the time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate all of the Spider-man films.  Thank god Raimi isn't responsible for the one coming out in 2012.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Spider-Man 2 > Spider-Man > Spider-Man 3

Oh, and Jackson's King Kong is the best.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes - 4.7/10 *

Script 7/15
Cine 8/15
Directing 15/30
Acting 7/20
Sound/OST 7/10
Impact 3/10 

Yeah. It's _that_ bad.

*flame shields on*

Horrible movie. The last one was infinitely better.

Oh and Jackson's King Kong is fucking garbage.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I hate all of the Spider-man films.  Thank god Raimi isn't responsible for the one coming out in 2012.



what**



> Oh and Jackson's King Kong is fucking garbage.


what

If Jackson's Kong is garbage, what does that make the 70's version and the original? Cause it sure as heck is better than those.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

Nolans Batman > Raimi's Spider-Man 1&2 > Batman and Robin > Raimi's Spider-Man 3 > Ironman/Thor/CaptainAmerica/Avengers


I didn't say those were any good either Stunna. His version could have been okay (just okay) with extreme editing. And by that I mean complete removal of Jack Black as well as 35% of the film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Nolans Batman > Ironman > Raimi's Spider-Man 1&2 > Raimi's Spider-Man 3 > Batman and Robin > Captain America > Thor//Avengers


Fixed**


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

lol gorilla set + hates kong movies


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

Not the character, just the films.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

_*Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street: B*_

I was only half-paying attention after I passed the midpoint, but from what I saw I liked enough.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

I also think that Jackson's King Kong was fucking awful.  He managed to make a boring film about King Kong.  How the fuck does someone do that?


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Spider-Man 2 > Spider-Man > Spider-Man 3
> 
> Oh, and Jackson's King Kong is the best.



Personally, I like the original the best. King Kong isn't exactly something that's ever been close to my heart, but I do enjoy the black and white version. If we're going off of visuals, though, then, yeah, Jackson's got it. For whatever reason, I just find it really hard to "get into" his version. I don't know if it's the characters, the story, or what, but I never really felt connected to the movie. I actually think that the beginning really bogs the movie down. When they get on the boat is when I start paying more attention to what is going on. I almost feel like the movie should just start there.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

Hypothetically speaking, I would assume he did so in the exact same manner as he managed to make three boring ass movies seem interesting. No it doesn't make sense, but neither do the parameters of the question.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> Personally, I like the original the best. King Kong isn't exactly something that's ever been close to my heart, but I do enjoy the black and white version. If we're going off of visuals, though, then, yeah, Jackson's got it. For whatever reason, I just find it really hard to "get into" his version. I don't know if it's the characters, the story, or what, but I never really felt connected to the movie. I actually think that the beginning really bogs the movie down. When they get on the boat is when I start paying more attention to what is going on. I almost feel like the movie should just start there.


It's not even the effects. Yeah, they're dated, but you can't call it bad for that. It's the _characters_ themselves in the original that are just the most blandest ones you'll find in any movie, and the plot really simplistic. The Jackson version was generally the opposite for me. Even the 70's version is eons better. People just dick-ride it because of how it revolutionized special effects. If you want an example of a movie that doesn't deserve 100% on RT, that's it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Super 8 - 9.5/10

This movie is absolutely fantastic. Some of the cinematography is just astounding. The movie is fantastic. Thank god there isn't the shaky cam of star trek.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

Totally don't get all the love for Super 8.

Mediocre.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

The movie is shot beautifully. That you can not dispute.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

I love Super 8. One of my favorite movies of the year, 'cause I'm 15.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh man.  I just fucking stomped the Shadow Broker.  

Anyways.  We are lucky Ennoea isn't here.  He's a pretty devout Sam Raimi enthusiast.  He would have taken us to town trying to defend the guy.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> Super 8 - 9.5/10
> 
> This movie is absolutely fantastic. Some of the cinematography is just astounding. The movie is fantastic. Thank god there isn't the shaky cam of star trek.



It's really a fun movie.  And yeah - shaky cam me no likey.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna.  What happened to Mass Effect?  Still playing, right?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Focusing on Skyrim atm.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Skyrim is pretty.  Like Avatar.  But its a shitty game.  Terrible story.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Hanna - 9/10 

I know some might disagree with me but the way this movie was shot was just absolutely incredible. Ronan is just stunning. The soundtrack is also amazing, gonna download it now. 

I got abit of payback  My family finally admitted the two movies i picked (Super 8 and Hanna were inredible)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Skyrim is pretty. Like Avatar. But its a shitty game. Terrible story.




Yeah. No. Skyrim rocks.

EDIT: Hanna rocks too. Good choices, Vault.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 27, 2011)

Mission Impossible 4 - 9/10
Great action movie. It's been awhile since I saw the others, but I feel like this is the best of all. I'm glad they added Jeremy Renner to the cast. Simon Pegg's comedy definitely helped make the movie more enjoyable.

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 10/10
I liked it better than the Swedish version, which I didn't think I would. I liked how they focused more on the Millennium aspect of the book. The ending was also much better than the Swedish movie. Loved how they showed all the stuff at the end with Lisbeth. Really helps flesh out her character more if you only watch the movies. I'm also glad Fincher didn't try to Americanize it more for large audiences by minimizing the rape scenes. Those are too important for the trilogy to be downplayed. I thought Daniel Craig was better than Michael Nyqvist but I can't say that Rooney Mara was better Noomi Rapace. They were equally as good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

The only thing the Swedish film has going for it is that it came first.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I love Super 8. One of my favorite movies of the year, 'cause I have good taste.



Fixed 

Indeeed Stunna, indeed


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

I was deciding between _Tintin_, _War Horse_, and _Dragon Tattoo _pertaining to what movie I should see tomorrow or Thursday. It sounds like I should see _Tattoo_ based off of it's reception in this thread... but I'm also going to be seeing this movie with my mom. Help?


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Seeing dragon tattoo with your mum?  Err i wouldnt recommend that mate, the trailers made it seem like they are really faithful to the books and if thats true then ;/ i wouldnt recommend it to watch with your mum mate.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

So... _Tintin_ or _War Horse?_

I'm sorta leaning towards the former.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah im leaning toward the former myself. i havent seen war horse myself but Tintin is a good watch.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

You selfish bastard.  Your mom will enjoy War Horse more.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The only thing the Swedish film has going for it is that it came first.



Disagree. While I liked the American version better, the Swedish version is still really good. Noomi Rapace was just as good as Rooney Mara IMO.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You selfish bastard.  Your mom will enjoy War Horse more.



Oh shush you, mums like something light you know.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't think she'll want to see _Tintin_ 'cause it's animated.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't think she'll want to see _Tintin_ 'cause it's animated.


Exactly.  My mom doesn't like animated either.

Ironically enough.  My mom did like The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  I certainly didn't watch it with or though.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

My mom loves Justice League and used to watch it religiously. I think i win.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

My mom liked Scott Pilgrim, and plays Zelda games.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 27, 2011)

I am not surprised Rukia's mom would like TGWTDT. I thought TGWTDT audience was the over 40's.

I was surprised with all the chatter I overheard about "War Horse" when I seen my family for the annual Christmas get together.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

My mom's voice sounds like Minnie Mouse.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

My mom could beat up your mom


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Most      likely.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

My mom makes more than your mom.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Most      likely.


**


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna hates his mom, it's the only explanation for his apathy.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> My mom makes more than your mom.



Maybe so but my mum saves more lives than yours


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> My mom liked Scott Pilgrim, and *plays Zelda games*.


You are so lucky. My mother doesn't play any sort of video games other than Freecell, Mahjongg, Sudoku, or Bejeweled.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

> Stunna hates his mom, it's the only explanation for his apathy.





Stunna said:


> Most      likely.


**


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

No Strings Attached - *Warning! This movie contains Ashton Kutcher*. Fuck this movie. It was dumb, that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> My mom liked Scott Pilgrim, and plays Zelda games.



 Lucky!

My mom knows jack shit about games. She calls every gaming system a gameboy ("Can you kids unplug the gameboy so I can watch TV?") and thinks that every game is like _Call of Duty_.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna is an a-hole.





Vault said:


> Maybe so but my mum saves more lives than yours


Population control.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Most      likely.


**


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Its not population control mate  

I just thought of something which i wanted to see if it were true, is film taste =/= music taste?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Most      likely.


**


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunna likes hip-hop but watches Power Puff girls.  Stunna listens to Tupac and then puts Tangled into his blu ray player.

Does that help, Vault?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe there is a strong correlation between Power Puff Girls and hip-hop.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Stunna likes hip-hop but watches Power Puff girls.  Stunna listens to Tupac and then puts Tangled into his blu ray player.
> 
> Does that help, Vault?



Somewhat  

But Para listens to all sorts of music (sort of like me) and his taste in film is also just as broad. So i thought there might be some sort of correlation.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

Furious George only listens to country.  But Westerns are not his favorite film genre.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

What sort of music do you listen to Rukia?


----------



## Jena (Dec 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its not population control mate
> 
> I just thought of something which i wanted to see if it were true, is film taste =/= music taste?



_Maybe_ somewhat, but film and music are very different genres. 
I think there'd be more of a connection between taste in film and taste in literature/art tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> What sort of music do you listen to Rukia?


Rock, Metal, Hip-Hop, J Pop, Rap, Techno, Alternative, New Age, Jazz.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Furious George only listens to country.



Say what    ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Jena/Rukia the only reason i asked that is that people who are restricted to a specific genre in music tend to be restricted to a genre in film as well and do not want to be as broad as they should/could be. Because to me i dont have a genre, if it sounds good to me i will listen, im not resticted by genre im just generally a fan of music, same with film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Skyrim is pretty.  Like Avatar.  But its a shitty game.  Terrible story.



Some of us play a game for its gameplay .


That said, I haven't had the time lately to watch any movies, because I'm too busy playing Arkham City .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2011)

Might see Darkest Hour tomorrow, then Dragon Tattoo on Friday...if all goes well.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

Did someone mention Sam Raimi? I think I read his name? Is his career still not over?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Contagion - 7/10

Pretty decent. It had its moments.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Well Jena/Rukia the only reason i asked that is that people who are restricted to a specific genre in music tend to be restricted to a genre in film as well and do not want to be as broad as they should/could be. Because to me i dont have a genre, if it sounds good to me i will listen, im not resticted by genre im just generally a fan of music, same with film.



I think on some level it's probably true. My favorite music/band is Tool and my favorite film is American Beauty. It's possible to see a lot of similar undertones in both. Specifically the albums Aenima, Lateralus and 10,000 Days. I'm not really restricted to any specific genre of music or film, but it's a probable theory none the less. 

It probably wouldn't be too difficult to find a correlation between Michael Bay films and pop music.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Somewhat
> 
> But Para listens to all sorts of music (sort of like me) and his taste in film is also just as broad. So i thought there might be some sort of correlation.



It's possible I mean both my favorite genres in music and film are both very minimal and lean.  My tastes in general are very varied for anything since I'm willing to try it out at least once.  I do have personal favorites (Post Punk, Shoegaze, quiet character driven films) but still I think every genre has something worth enjoying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2011)

if you're a real fan of cinema then genre doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

Films aren't as driven by genre as music is, atleast to me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2011)

they really are though

but like VBD said it really doesn't matter overall.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

What can I say, I know people that only watch Gangster films or Car racer films.


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

The Change-Up - ★★★☆☆
Friends With Benefits - ★★★★☆
No Strings Attached - ★★☆☆☆


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Did someone mention Sam Raimi? I think I read his name? Is his career still not over?



He's suppose to be making a World of Warcraft movie, so yeah...


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Some of us play a game for its gameplay .
> 
> 
> That said, I haven't had the time lately to watch any movies, because I'm too busy playing Arkham City .



Skyrim looks like it has pretty typical hack and slash gameplay.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Bag of Bones - 4.5/10


Man what an abomination. It started kind of okay, but dubious at the same time. I mean, it changed around a lot of shit from the book (which, to be honest, isn't even that good to start with) that didn't really bother me until the second half of the movie. That's when shit got real.


Real bad, that is.


Fucking horrible.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 28, 2011)

The Muppets - Wacka Wacka/10.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Skyrim looks like it has pretty typical hack and slash gameplay.





Stunna said:


> Looks can be deceiving.



Not in this case, even the magic side is pretty standard fare.

*X-Men First Class - C*

The secondary characters in this are downright horrible and really drag it down but Fassbender and McAvoy are fun to watch and with Bacon carry the film. Easily the best superhero feature of this year which to me isn't that great an achievement.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Did someone mention Sam Raimi? I think I read his name? Is his career still not over?


Vault mentioned that Oz: The Great and Powerful is his most anticipated film.  So yeah... people started talking about Raimi.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahh X men First Class, halfway through I expected Mystique to join Broadway and sing Born this Way to standing ovation as the climax.



> Vault mentioned that Oz: The Great and Powerful is his most anticipated film. So yeah... people started talking about Raimi.



So raping Spiderman wasn't enough, he's decided to rape the Childhoods of everyone in the World. The gall of the man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't Mystique playing the President in the next GI Joe film?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2011)

isnt ur mom?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Too much Skyrim hate in here.

>unsubscribes


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

Jonathan Pryce was the President in the first one, I have no idea about the second one. The second I saw Bruce Willis trying to be an action hero I've decided to never give it the time of day.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

I read this on regarding Tatum's role in GI Joe 2:


> He probably wanted out of the franchise.
> 
> I think he's at the stage of his career where he wants to be taken more seriously as an actor, work with established directors, do indie movies etc.
> 
> Contractually I think he had to appear in the sequel, but Paramount probably agreed to reduce his role.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 28, 2011)

Mystique is the main character in Hunger Games apparently, can't wait.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

Tatum thinks he's too good for roles?  That is hysterical.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Having the protagonist of the last movie just killed off anticlimactically is dumb though.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2011)

lol Tatum

what a chump


----------



## Amuro (Dec 28, 2011)

The guy was in fucking Step Up he should be grateful that he actually gets roles.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2011)

also I'm with you Stunna Skyrim is a fun game

which people sometimes forget that's what games are all about.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn that Win 7 anti virus 2012 to hell  Forcing me to do a system restore.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> >unsubscribes


Don't do it Stunna.  We want our Puss in Boots review.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Eff _Puss in Boots_.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Don't do it Stunna.  We want our Puss in Boots review.



this made me laugh more than it should have


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Don't do it Stunna.  We want our Puss in Boots review.



 Nicely done


----------



## Jena (Dec 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I read this on regarding Tatum's role in GI Joe 2:
> 
> 
> He probably wanted out of the franchise.
> ...


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

The do indie movies part had me in stitches


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

Indie? So he wants to jump head first into straight to DVD releases? 

A first in acting history.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cuba Gooding Jr career arc.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2011)

*S.W.AT.*- Overall a very boring movie. Can't believe I watched it .

* My rating: 4.2/10*


----------



## Jena (Dec 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Cuba Gooding Jr career arc.



But the difference is that Cuba could act in the beginning. Tatum has yet to do this successfully.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Regardless of how much crap he's in, I'll always tolerate Cuba for his role in _Boyz n the Hood._


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

Horrible Bosses - ★★★★☆
Bad Teacher - ★☆☆☆☆
It was so bad I couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Regardless of how much crap he's in, I'll always tolerate Cuba for his role in _Boyz n the Hood._



QFT... as well as What Dreams May Come...


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2011)

I figured I'd add my thoughts to Channing and Cuba.

Channing Tatum: I actually think that deep down, the dude has talent. He merely has yet to really tap into it. I think he's done 'okay' quite often and felt he was one of the only good things about "The Dilemma". With that said, his charisma is low, while he does have some presence. Personally, I think he's a better supporting actor than a leading man. But either way, Im not a fan of the bulk of his films.

Cuba Gooding Jr: The comparison between these two are sort of pointless. Cuba can act, he just started doing everything for money and since the movies often sucked it completely drained his career of any momentum. Now he's a direct-to-DVD star and his films aren't very respectable (although he does make the occasional gem, like "Wrong Turn in Tahoe". I'll watch "Dirty" sometime this week).

The thing is, Cuba Gooding Jr had talent but wasted it on crap and this killed his career. Channing Tatum lacks the talent, but is trying his best to improve.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

No love for his greatest role of repeating "Show me the Money" countless times?

Vertigo- C+

Oh this isn't a movie that stands up to repeat viewings whatsoever. In fact once you know the twists and turns all you see are the gaping plot holes, silly romance and just foolish behaviour all round. I thought I'd warm up to James Stewart but I really can't, I hoped Rudy would throw him off the tower just to end his godforsaken existence, Kim Novak was by far the star here. 

But given that the film is expertly shot, and the Cinematography is fantastic. The use of image, the colours and reflections to portray the similarities yet difference of the two versions of Kim Novak and her story was subtle yet brilliant. The film reminded me alot of Kubrick's works in that way. There's been alot or work put in to creating this film and for that I really do give it kudos. As for the plot, it's suspenseful enough even though the dialogue was poor, especially for a Hitchcock movie. But for me the film fails because the romance is a dud and seems to be there for the sake of it, why she falls in love with an obsessive, narcissistic ding bat Scottie is strange. I always feel in some Hitchcock films the plot is pushing the characters forward violently and making them do silly things, and here it's never been more apparent. Also the ending is frankly poor and ridiculous. Enjoy the sexual politics, the romance and the tragedy even if I didn't. In b4 how dare you Ennoea.

Rear Window- A-

This has to be Hitchcock's most retrospective work. Captivating, wonderful, subtle, intriguing. This is a film you could watch countless times, it feels like you're truly sent in to their world, a spectator experiencing everything the main characters are. It's just so well shot, the detail, the music, the dialogue, the set, the cinematography. Hitchcock always knows how to use his surroundings.

The film in itself is voyeurism galore, countless lives on display and what we see of them is effective and even touching. I see myself in all the main characters, the need to spy, the pessimism, the morbid joy of discovering murder and the desperate need to find the truth, even if it means it could lead to something dangerous. As the film rushed towards it's climax, so does the desperation which leads the characters really to become incredibly bold in their attempts to feed their need to intrude in to the lives of others. The murder mystery is probably the weakest part of the film, in that it's predictable and even convenient but that's the film, in the end Hitchcock truly made films for the masses and for that he should be applauded.


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

Played Skyrim over a friend's house, pretty boring like Contagion.

Contagion - ★★☆☆☆


----------



## Nakor (Dec 28, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes 2 - 9/10
This was surprising really good. I was expecting more of the same, but the plot and humor was much better than in the first one. The last scene especially was hilarious. Since I've seen the entire Sherlock Holmes series with Jeremy Brett I knew what was going to happen at the end once I saw the falls. All the actors did a good job, I thought Jude Law was better in this one than the previous. Noomi Rapace did a nice job in what I think is her first American film. The forest scene was a bit much though with the slow motion.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> No love for his greatest role of repeating "Show me the Money" countless times?
> 
> Vertigo- C+
> 
> ...



I actually feel that Vertigo is better upon rewatching it.  And the one thing that you forgot about Vertigo is how amazingly good the colors in that film are.  They're so perfect it's not even funny.

anyways how dare you Ennoa


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

Resident evil afterlife. 4.5/10. 

First time watching, guess my good movie streak had to end but so damn soon. I actually hate this movie. I can't get mad at Milla though <3


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

I did mentioned the use of colours because it was just so out there. Especially during the surreal parts of the film.

What would you rate it Para?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

4.5 seems a little generous for a movie you hate.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

That 4 is probably for Milla.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

It had to be slightly higher than the shitty Costner movie I watched yesterday. And the fact that im a huge fan of resident evil games, resident evil 5 being an exception.

Enno is also right, I think she is stunning.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

I get slightly pissed when I see several people praising horrible movies on Facebook. Is this normal?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

On Facebook? Yeah it's pretty normal.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

I meant my feeling pissed.

It doesn't even have to be bad. Just an okay movie being praised like it's _Citizen Kane._


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

Facebook? Try in person. I have been in so many debates, nowadays I just ignore it or just act like I haven't watched the film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't get in film debates IRL often. Last one was in my study hall on the topic of Tyler Perry films.


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

Most of the people in school is pretty fucking stupid & easily impressed.

They thought The Roommate & Hangover 2 was good...
And fucking Madea movies

Juvenile minds


----------



## Jena (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I get slightly pissed when I see several people praising horrible movies on Facebook. Is this normal?



The people I know are morons, so I try to ignore their taste in movies.
Like this one girl I know whose favorite movie of all time is _Jumper_


----------



## Bane (Dec 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> The people I know are morons, so I try to ignore their taste in movies.
> Like this one girl I know whose favorite movie of all time is _Jumper_



Jumper was a good ass movie 
Last movie i've watched: Interview with a vampire
Rating: 4.5/5


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2011)

Jumper? Hahahahaha that's brilliant  absolutely hilarious. 

Speaking of Tyler Perry read somewhere that he will be playing Alex cross from the James Patterson Alex cross series. There goes my excitement, thought it was idris Elba to play cross even though I didn't agree with the choice of him. It should be Chiwetel Ejioforto play Alex while Elba plays Sampson.


----------



## Bane (Dec 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Jumper? Hahahahaha that's brilliant  absolutely hilarious.
> 
> Speaking of Tyler Perry read somewhere that he will be playing Alex cross from the James Patterson Alex cross series. There goes my excitement, thought it was idris Elba to play cross even though I didn't agree with the choice of him. It should be Chiwetel Ejioforto play Alex while Elba plays Sampson.



Morgan freeman should be alex cross. Who would be a better detective than god? 
Edit: You guys have also obviously never had the wish to have the same ability as the guy in jumper...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Jumper has a good premise.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Good premise doesn't always equate a good movie. That movie limitless comes to mind good premise but never fully utilised.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

_Jumper_ was decent at best. 

I liked the premise, but it was executed terribly.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

The whole reason why jumpers were being hunted down was so stupid.


----------



## Bane (Dec 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> The whole reason why jumpers were being hunted down was so stupid.



Would you have preferred a more Assassins creed kind of feel to it? I thought the reason was pretty acceptable. I thought of it like a modern day witch hunt. Dont get me wrong here i'm not saying the movie was incredible, but its not as bad as you guys are making it out to be. On a side note whats your opinion on the movie "Interview with a vampire"?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Jumper would have been okay if they hadn't casted the piece of wood that is Hayden Christensen in it.

Interview with a Vampire is gay.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Jumper should have tried to be more like Wanted.


----------



## Bane (Dec 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Jumper would have been okay if they hadn't casted the piece of wood that is Hayden Christensen in it.
> 
> Interview with a Vampire is gay.


You're gay 



Rukia said:


> Jumper should have tried to be more like Wanted.


More slow motion scenes with bullets curving around corners? I agree


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

I actually like interview with a vampire. It's a good movie.

I absolutely hate slow motion. When it's over used it just becomes unbearable.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

KSM Naruto said:


> Would you have preferred a more Assassins creed kind of feel to it? I thought the reason was pretty acceptable. I thought of it like a modern day witch hunt. Dont get me wrong here i'm not saying the movie was incredible, but its not as bad as you guys are making it out to be. On a side note whats your opinion on the movie "Interview with a vampire"?



I like _Interview with a Vampire_. As far as film adaptations of books go, I think they did a pretty good job. Some of the changes were odd (like how Armando isn't a teenager and the weird ending) but overall it stuck to the book and most of the changes were fine. I liked both Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt.
So, pretty good.
My favorite part is Kirsten Dunst. She did an amazing job, especially considering how old she was when they made the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

I liked Wanted, we finally got to see annoying Angelina Jolie get shot in the head. Her "I'm too sexy and hot for everything" acting got old in the first 5 minutes of Tomb Raider.

Interview with a Vampire is cheesy but it's pretty entertaining. The other one is horrible though, the one with Aaliyah in it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

The way she pouts also annoys me.

Wanted had mcavoy. Sold!


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Interview with a Vampire is cheesy but it's pretty entertaining. The other one is horrible though, the one with Aaliyah in it.



That was such a shitty movie


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Enno its queen of the damned. Haha that movie was so bad.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I did mentioned the use of colours because it was just so out there. Especially during the surreal parts of the film.
> 
> What would you rate it Para?



4.5/5 or an A

I think it's a great film and the colors add so much to the mood ESPECIALLY the surreal parts.  I can understand your critique on it and I may not agree with your rating but I ain't gonna hate on it either.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Queen of the Damned wasn't a complete loss.  It has a decent soundtrack.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Queen of the Damned wasn't a complete loss.  It has a decent soundtrack.



That's the only thing I remember about that movie.

The Sons of Katie Elder - 7/10
Decent John Wayne western. Some of the acting was way overdone though. I give it plus points for having Dean Martin and a younger Dennis Hopper in it. Also has George Kennedy in it, who I like seeing randomly in movies. A lot of the overacting was done by him.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2011)

In Time - ★★★☆☆
Loved the concept, the first half of the movie was great but everything after that was downhill, especially the last 30 minutes of the movie which was completely stupid. I didn't even get the ending


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Facebook? Try in person. I have been in so many debates, nowadays I just ignore it or just act like I haven't watched the film.


The last debate I got into was a The Silence of the Lambs Vs. Paranormal Activity debate.

Never again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2011)

Paul: D+

It has its moments, but often seems to forget that it's supposed to be a comedy. It had so much talent, but people tended to not have anything to work with. At times, it seems surprisingly dark and nihilistic. When it becomes such, it's REALLY awkward. The attacks on religion could've been funny, but instead come across as very mean spirited and ignorant. But then it will switch gears into silly slapstick mode. 

The whole movie just seems unfocused and amatuerish. But there are a few good moments and the cast is great. Still, dont know why the reviews were so positive.

Tekken: Blood Vengeance- B

This actually surprised me. While it is mainly just a movie for us Tekken fans, it actually tries (albeit fails) to be a genuinelly good movie too. I enjoyed it, and am greatful that they decided to focus someone who wasn't Jin Kazama....or the even more boring Lars. Might be tomorrows review.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> we finally got to see annoying Angelina Jolie get shot in the head. Her "I'm too sexy and hot for everything" acting got old in the first 5 minutes of Tomb Raider.


I'm not a big Jolie fan either.  Don't consider her much of an actress.  David Fincher tends to get the most out of his talent.  If he makes that Cleopatra film with Jolie... then we will find out what kind of actress she really is.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally got around to watching the hobbit trailer, looks very good.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2011)

*3 bad films.*

_Jumper_ was hot garbage. 

_Queen of The Damned_ was not good but it at least held my attention and didn't make me want to vomit in boredom. Music was not bad.

_Wanted _was forgettable but was more successful in the mindless action department than most other mindless action films are. The story was bare bones but the character actually had an arc so you sort of care about what happens on-screen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

I liked Jumper. 


Anyway.


Puncture - 6.5/10


I had three problems with this movie:

1) The main character was a ripped cokehead/heroin addict with 6-pack abs. What kind of bullshit is that?

2) I already saw a movie about safety syringes and I couldn't remember what it was (still can't) and it's driving me fucking crazy.

3) It wasn't all that great. It was pretty decent, I guess, for a court drama kind of deal though there was barely any court drama.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Jumper.



You would.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

You wouldn't.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

2011 is coming to a close.  So it?s time to start doing some end of the year stuff.  Negativity is obviously my specialty.  I didn?t go see some of the obvious terrible films (Abduction, Bucky Larsen, Jack and Jill, etc).

The worst films I saw this year:

Your Highness
30 Minutes or Less
Thor
The Green Hornet

Favorite Film:  The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

Underrated:  I Am Number Four

Still Want To See:  Shame


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Just watching Superman Returns and Lois in this absolutely pisses me off  To no end. The guy left because he thought there was remnants of his *HOME* planet and wanted to see if there was any survivors yet she acted all butthurt and started writing about "The world doesnt need a Superman" because Clark did a hit and run. 


I am number 4? Lol sorry mate we dont agree on that one it was a cool idea but then the twilight syndrome hit and that was it. Thor is better surely even though the love arc was really pathetic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

Haven't seen Number Four yet, but I assumed it was a shitty teen flick that was rife with cliche and horrible tropes and avoided it like the plague.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Just watching Superman Returns and Lois in this absolutely pisses me off  To no end. The guy left because he thought there was remnants of his *HOME* planet and wanted to see if there was any survivors yet she acted all butthurt and started writing about "The world doesnt need a Superman" because Clark did a hit and run.


Still better than Superman II.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

I dont remember Superman II  But then again i dont remember any Superman movies barring the first.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Im excited for Man Of Steel even though i know i will be disappointed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

It will suck.


I personally enjoyed the last Superman film. I don't see why so many people hate it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

It tried too much to be like the original. The movie in general was just lukewarm. I like Routh though, alot of people blame him but he had nothing to work with tbh. Lois Lane was just  the husband was also not likable even though he was a good guy.

edit 

Lol at Spacey as Luthor. I didnt like him at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

I went in with pretty low expectations anyway, which is probably why I liked it.


The only major problem I had was the son of Superman. That was some idiotic bullshit. I also didn't think Spacey was a good Luthor, but it didn't bother me that much.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Superman Returns was bogged down with drama and ridiculous plot developments. Not to mention we must save Superman once nonsense. It was all whiny, dramatic and just no fun. It's not a bad movie but it's not a good one either.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess Superman clothes are also weak to Kryptonite  They can withstand high caliber fire but to a human stab


----------



## Z (Dec 29, 2011)

Superman II was great.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

Was _Superman II_ the one with the three bad guys that get trapped in a mirror at the end?
All the Superman sequels kind of blend together for me.


----------



## deceptive (Dec 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> Was _Superman II_ the one with the three bad guys that get trapped in a mirror at the end?
> All the Superman sequels kind of blend together for me.





Kneel before Zod.

(yes it is.)


----------



## Hero of Light (Dec 29, 2011)

Prince of Persia

I give the movie a 7.5/10. 

I think amongst most game adaptation movies I watched, Prince of Persia is definately one of the best I've seen. Of course, the story could be better. I thought it was going to be awful but as I watched it I realized it wasn't as bad as people thought or said it was. It's a good time passer, I'd say.

For those reluctant I ask of you to please watch the movie first then decide. It's worth a try. 

My only flaw with this movie I can think of for now is that they could've payed more homage to the series by adding more parkour. Also the addition of a certain killer organization seemed pretty out of place, inconsistant and random due to that they did very little and could've been done more with.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2011)

I've always fell asleep watching superman returns, same goes for WALL-E, I don't think i'll ever be able to finish those movies


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuuu economics is such a difficult, boring subject


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2011)

The Secret in Their Eyes

My mom recommended this to me and this didn't disappoint. I thought the reason for the investigation was a bit of a stretch, but otherwise it was a good movie, with good characters, exciting cinematography and some great scenes.

There's a terrible movie on tv right now. Submerged starring Seagal and Vinnie Jones 

Yesterday got a bit of a glimpse of Spawn's ending. loooooooooooooooool
And a bit of Dante's Peak too. The scene were Paul dies defines wooden acting the best.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

Superman II was dumb. The time travel thing that almost had me hating the first one completely killed the second for me. That and Superman's becoming human subplot.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Haven't seen Number Four yet, but I assumed it was a shitty teen flick that was rife with cliche and horrible tropes and avoided it like the plague.


That's what I expected!  But it was better than that.  The action at the end was solid.  And the premise was cool.  I Am Number Four is especially entertaining if you watch it right after The Green Hornet.



~Gesy~ said:


> same goes for WALL-E, I don't think i'll ever be able to finish those movies


The first 45 minutes of Wall-E are terrific.  The best work Pixar has ever done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

I will check it out.


But if I don't like it, I will probably report you to the admins to have your account deleted.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Haven't seen Number Four yet, but I assumed it was a shitty teen flick that was rife with cliche and horrible tropes and avoided it like the plague.



I don't know what Rukia is talking about, This describes it pretty well.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 29, 2011)

Captain America and Conan are easily the worst films i've seen this year. If i had watched any of the Nick Cage films that came out this year i'm sure they'd be good contenders.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Amuro.  Your Highness and Green Hornet were fucking terrible.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I will check it out.
> 
> 
> But if I don't like it, I will probably report you to the admins to have your account deleted.




Don't check it out.  No nudity.  You won't like it!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

if Captain A is the worst film you saw this year then you didn't watch enough garbage

which is good.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 29, 2011)

Sucker Punch was the worst film I saw this year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

Conan would've been better if it wasn't a two hour action movie, with hardly any good action besides the sandmen.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 29, 2011)

Harry Potter - Half Blood Prince : 7.5/10.0

Harry Potter - Deathly Hallows Part I : 8.0/10.0

Harry Potter - Deathly Hallows Part II : 7.5/10.0


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Sucker Punch was the worst film I saw this year.


I heard a lot of bad things about Sucker Punch.  I still haven't seen it.  It's one of those films I will never see unless I see it for free.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> if Captain A is the worst film you saw this year then you didn't watch enough garbage
> 
> which is good.



yeah somehow i've managed to bypass all the shit this year



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Conan would've been better if it wasn't a two hour action movie, with hardly any good action besides the sandmen.



Momoa was a pretty good Conan everything else was terrible especially Rose McGowan, shame this didn't work out for him


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, Suckerpunch sucks .


Weird thing is that it was advertised as an action film, but half of the movie was a really crappy drama.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Zack trying to do drama?  No wonder it flopped.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

I actually sat through that 1 hr. 50 min. pile of garbage .


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

_Sucker Punch_ was stupid, but it looked stupid in the trailer. 
I feel like I would have enjoyed it more if I was attracted to women. The last time I saw that much ass was the homecoming dance senior year.
I think that if you know what it is (skimpy girls beating the shit out of things against a CG backdrop) it's more enjoyable.

My least favorite movie this year was probably _Insidious_. I just really did not like that one and then everyone was praising the shit out of it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh and my opinion on the Man of Steel.  

*I think we are still waiting for our first good Superman movie.*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

Insidious is alright, nothing special, but definitely one of the better horror movies these days.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

The first Superman movie was great Rukia

fuck outta here


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Oh and my opinion on the Man of Steel.
> 
> *I think we are still waiting for our first good Superman movie.*



Well with Zack ateast the visuals and action is going to be good.

Also what Para said


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing is worse than being on a Transatlantic flight and being stuck with The Green Hornet for entertainment.  It was fucking torture.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Oh and my opinion on the Man of Steel.
> 
> *I think we are still waiting for our first good Superman movie.*


You didn't like the version with Christopher Reeve? 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Insidious is alright, nothing special, but definitely one of the better horror movies these days.


That's not a difficult feat.



Rukia said:


> Nothing is worse than being on a Transatlantic flight and being stuck with The Green Hornet for entertainment.  It was fucking torture.


I've never seen a movie on an airplane.
Either the airline here is really cheap or something is up.
Probably the first one since they only give you a cup of ginger ale as opposed to the entire can or any other beverage and they don't serve any snacks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The first Superman movie was great Rukia
> 
> fuck outta here


Sorry.  I just don't think Stephen Hawking made a good Superman.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo: A*

The intensity of this movie was great, and heavily carried by Rooney Mara's performance as Lisbeth. I think one of my favorite scenes was the one where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mikael was captured and was being suffocated, all the way to Lisbeth's rescue and the death of the murderer. I really enjoyed it because I honestly felt claustrophobic when Mikael's head was in the bag; felt tense when the murderer escaped, even though logically Lisbeth would have to survive; and the look on the former's face when he was trapped in the car.


 The only problem that comes to mind is Lisbeth's falling for Mikael. The relationship itself didn't bother me, but I've to wonder what made him attractive to her in the first place?

Anyway, worst movie I've seen all year? I'd have to think about it, but off the top of my head, _Soul Surfer._

EDIT: btw, saw this with my mom. Should've listened to you guys.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 29, 2011)

On Sucker Punch someone told me it had a weird One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest meets Shutter Island thing going on which i would never have got from the trailer


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Sorry.  I just don't think Stephen Hawking made a good Superman.



Not funny.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo: A*
> 
> The intensity of this movie was great, and heavily carried by Rooney Mara's performance as Lisbeth. I think one of my favorite scenes was the one where
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



cause if you looked like Daniel Craig women would be falling for you too


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

> Sorry. I just don't think Stephen Hawking made a good Superman.


That was a troll comment. However, I can understand hating the original _Superman._


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

Well since everybody is listing their favorites from this year, I'll do the same. Don't be quick to judge though, I haven't seen many movies this year, and all the ones I wanted see I was ordering on Netflix, which my dad cut off in October. 

Favorites:
1. X-Men: First Class
2. Super 8
3. Source Code
4. Thor
5. Captain America
6. Hannah
7. Horrible Bosses
8. Paul
9. Limitless
10. The Lincoln Lawyer
11. Insidious

Did not like: 
1. Suckerpunch
2. Fright Night
3. Conan the Barbarian
4. Green Lantern


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

> The only problem that comes to mind is Lisbeth's falling for Mikael. The relationship itself didn't bother me, but I've to wonder what made him attractive to her in the first place?



I guess since you havent read the books this might be hard  But basically if you did read the books, Blomkvist was probably the one person IRL who treated her like a normal person, an adult if you like. He didnt ask questions about her and one time she told him to drop it and he did  just like that. His also amazing in the sack apparently  so yeah.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

I've already given my top 3 this year

but I still have some key movies from this year that I wanna see

so no definitive list yet


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> I guess since you havent read the books this might be hard  But basically if you did read the books, Blomkvist was probably the one person IRL who treated her like a normal person, an adult if you like. He didnt ask questions about her and one time she told him to drop it and he did  just like that. His also amazing in the sack apparently  so yeah.


Oh. I guess I missed that in the movie?


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I gave my top 3 but I'm not sure. I can't remember.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

At least you got to see a good film Stunna.

I think Lisbeth was attracted to him mainly because he didn't treat her like a freak.  It also seems like she took an interest in him when she was investigating him.  She showed up for the meeting with Henrik's assistant.  She started investigating Wennerstrom on her own.  She must have noticed something that she liked.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh. I guess I missed that in the movie?



Im sure you didnt. It was a narration by Stieg of libteth's thoughts.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed the opening credits for TGWTDT.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

I missed them because my mom made me go get popcorn.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Stunna you must look really old, how the hell did you watch the movie?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

Does Lisbeth get her own narration in the American version? What really helped me like her character was how analytical, and awesome her narration was in the book. 

Didn't feel that with Rapace's almost mute Salander.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

he went with his mother


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

Though I have been confused for someone around seventeen, my mom was with me.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

That's why i will just stick to the books.

edit 

You watched it with your MUM?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> That's why i will just stick to the books.



That's why the Lisbeths in the films can never compare to the all original Lisbeth Salander .

Without her narration, she seems very boring, due to her nearly no dialogue character.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> That's why the Lisbeths in the films can never compare to the all original Lisbeth Salander .
> 
> Without her narration, she seems very boring, due to her nearly no dialogue character.



        .


----------



## Huntress (Dec 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Nothing is worse than being on a Transatlantic flight and being stuck with The Green Hornet for entertainment.  It was fucking torture.



try being stuck with Mr Poppers Penguins. That movie was so awful it made Cars 2 seem like Citizen Kane.
Usually i dont bother watching anything though cause flying makes me feel sick.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> That movie was so awful it made Cars 2 seem like Citizen Kane.


I wish I were quoting myself.  Hilarious analogy.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2011)

Going out with some orangutans tonight. Either seeing Dragon Tattoo or Tintin. Will give thoughts when I come back. 


IF I see Dragon Tattoo it will be from the perspective of never having read the books or watched the Swedish versions.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Excellent.  I think that perspective will provide the most enjoyment.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Going out with some *orangutans* tonight.



Do you mean literally? Can I pretend anyway?
Now I'm imagining some guy with a gang of orangutans visiting the theater and causing all sorts of shenanigans because orangutans don't know how to properly conduct themselves in public.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

I envisioned King Kong and the orangutans from _Planet of the Apes._


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2011)

Sucker Punch wasn't that bad


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> Now I'm imagining some guy with a gang of orangutans visiting the theater and causing all sorts of shenanigans because orangutans don't know how to properly conduct themselves in public.



If only this was the case.  

Lets seem them try to charge me 5 bucks for some Raisinets when one of my boys is mauling them. In the face.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2011)

I will compile my worst later, but Sucker Punch certainly comes to mind.

And FYI peeps, when you defend a movie with "Im guessing you haven't read the book", you're acknowledging the films failure. We dont go to the big screen to read books.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm confused right now because I watched alot of good movies this year, problem is none of them were from 2011. Worst movie goes to that horrid film with PMS Portman and High as a Kite Franco. I actually haven't seen it but I'm betting it's awful since it has those two numbskulls in it. Ah how I love to joke about Portman and Franco

I've been fairly selective so I guess the worst movie is between Thor and Battle LA. Meh atleast Thor looked nice, Battle LA was garbage. My worst movie of 2011.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

MH that doesnt count for this specific point but i agree. Unless the movie in itself has some form of narration.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Twilight. Discuss.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Deathly Hallows Part 2 was my biggest disappointment of the year.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

*Juno*- 6/10
Eh. Most of the novelty of this film has warn off. I haven't watched it since it first came out, and I remember loving it at the time. Now...eh. I find Juno to be extremely grating. When she's not spouting off sarcastically quirky one-liners she's pretty tolerable. Maybe it's just because I can no longer feel joy, but she irritated me a lot. Is she supposed to? I get the feeling that the audience is supposed to see her as a refreshing teenage character but I just see her as contrived.
However, I'd be lying if I said I still didn't enjoy the movie. Despite the fact that I feel like the movie is being purposefully quirky, I _did_ enjoy its quirks. The opening animation and song were nice. And they mentioned Ridgedale mall in one scene and I derped because I've been there like twice.
The fact that Cera is in this makes it extremely hard to like, but by the merciful heavens he only speaks a few times throughout the movie. You can squint and pretend he's not there.
The funny moments like when Juno pukes in the vase and then later lies for it help to overcome its irritating flaws.



Rukia said:


> Deathly Hallows Part 2 was my biggest disappointment of the year.


This movie. I can't even.



Ennoea said:


> Twilight. Discuss.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Twilight. Discuss.


...Why?


Rukia said:


> Deathly Hallows Part 2 was my biggest disappointment of the year.


Mine was... I don't know... eh... nevermind.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Twilight. Discuss.



Yeah the movie was pretty horrendous. Talking wolves being the highlight. They could have growled and put subtitles you know. 

Deathly Hallows was also disappointing.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't watch any terrible movies this year and saved money

you guys should try the same


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

I enjoyed _Deathly Hallows._


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Hated the ending more than anything. Its not a bad movie just disappointing, there is a difference.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I would've liked _Deathly Hallows_ waaaay more if I hadn't read the book.
But sadly I had.
It's not so much that they changed a lot of stuff, it's _how_ they changed it. I've ranted about this before so I'm going to STFU. Suffice it to say that it contradicted many of the themes in the book/s.



Vault said:


> Hated the ending more than anything. Its not a bad movie just disappointing, there is a difference.


They looked like they were playing dress up 
I can't watch the ending any more. I laugh my ass off every time. Seriously, what the fuck?



Parallax said:


> I didn't watch any terrible movies this year and saved money
> 
> you guys should try the same


Sometimes you can't tell if a movie is shit until you see it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

Watchmen

full of flaws and overall not a very good adaptation

however it has this intro 

[YOUTUBE]v34hQQz7GvY[/YOUTUBE]

which was the best 5 minutes of film of the year.  Just watch the intro and pretend it was the movie and you'll be extremely satisfied


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Watchmen was really poorly casted.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

no Earl-Halley,Dean Morgan, and Cruddup were fine

just the movie overall wasn't good


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I enjoyed _Deathly Hallows._



Harry didn't use the elder wand to fix his original wand, stupid movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

The girl playing Laurie made me cringe.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think I would've liked _Deathly Hallows_ waaaay more if I hadn't read the book.
> But sadly I had.
> It's not so much that they changed a lot of stuff, it's _how_ they changed it. I've ranted about this before so I'm going to STFU. Suffice it to say that it contradicted many of the themes in the book/s.



Completely agree. It was my most disappointing movie of the year as well. The fact that DH1 was so good and got me really hyped for part2 contributed to the level of disappointment I had for it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Silk Spectre is the worst comic character I have ever seen on screen.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

> Silk Spectre is the worst comic character I have ever seen on screen.



I actually liked her in the comic but on film she was horrible.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Halle Berry's catwoman?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Usually I am able to get away with my exaggerations.  Not this time.  Well played.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I will compile my worst later, but Sucker Punch certainly comes to mind.
> 
> And FYI peeps, when you defend a movie with "Im guessing you haven't read the book", you're acknowledging the films failure. We dont go to the big screen to read books.



Hey bro, I liked the Swedish adaptation of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo . Blomkvist was much more tolerable in the movie than he was in the book. It's just that Salander is pretty much like the Terminator. She barely says anything, which doesn't really provide a full perspective of her character. 

In the book though, she is very witty in her narration ,as well as very analytical. In the movie she seems like an expressionless bitch to me .

And damn you Jena for making a thread about my adaptation bitchiness . Now my fingers hurt .


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

To be fair, Kalle bastard redeemed himself in the third book.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2011)

You mean Kalle Fucking Blomkvist . 

And I'll agree with that. His sister was also pretty cool too.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Interesting. My books had kalle bastard blomkvist. I loved the sister too.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 29, 2011)

X-men First Class

7/10

It was good, but I was expecting a lot from all the praise I kept hearing from this movie. Maybe its because most of this movie was spoiled before I watched it.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Interesting. My books had kalle bastard blomkvist. I loved the sister too.



I'm pretty sure mine had Kalle fucking Blomkvist. weird.

edit: But yea, I agree that the failings of all of the movies are that we miss the internal thought process of Lisbeth.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

The praise im sure was for the triumvirate of bacon, fassbender and mcavoy who were just brilliant.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I'm pretty sure mine had Kalle fucking Blomkvist. weird.



Googled it, the books edited for the UK had bastard. So weird.


----------



## Jena (Dec 30, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> And damn you Jena for making a thread about my adaptation bitchiness . Now my fingers hurt .


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol I just watched megamind the other day  minion was the highlight ofcourse.


----------



## Ech?ux (Dec 30, 2011)

Drive-

Entertainment: 9/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was fun, fast, had good driving sequences, good acting, no unnecessary sexuality or forced plot devices. Simply constructed and fun to watch. If I had to describe it with one word I'd call it _cool._



Critique: 7/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



At times the lengthy periods of silence and the music and feel of the movie gave it an almost pretentious aura. The violence was a bit over the top in my opinion as well. Overall still good, albeit quick.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 30, 2011)

MINION!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Eating my words so soon, I was overly harsh on Vertigo. Truth is I was annoyed by james Stewart but it's hard to deny Kim Novak's dual roles were just fucking perfect. I just loved both roles of Madeline and Rudy. One is beautiful, pristine, damaged yet perfect, while the other is incredibly normal, sweet and ordinary. The use of mirrors, images and silhouette's to allude to her dual nature, and the use of colour and spirals to increase the guilt and obsession of Scottie. Everything was just so detailed and brilliant. It's a shame that I didn't enjoy it as much as I should have. I'll move the C+ to a B+, possibly an A eventually (I doubt it though). I realise now why I couldn't get on board with the romance, it's not romance, it's obsession involving an ass and a foolish girl out of her depth.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Eating my words so soon, I was overly harsh on Vertigo. I just loved the roles of Madeline and Rudy and how they were portrayed. One is beautiful, pristine, damaged yet perfect, while the other is incredibly normal, sweet and ordinary. The use of mirrors, images and silhouette's to allude to her dual nature, and the use of colour and spiral, everything was just so detailed and brilliant. It's a shame that I didn't enjoy it as much as I should have. I'll move the C+ to a B+.



I think you were generous the first time - never cared for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it's a strange one, I preferred Rear Window yet the one I keep going over is Vertigo. I think it's my own issue with loving foolish and damaged female characters.

My criticisms remain though, the dialogue wasn't as good as it should have been and the plot pushed the characters forward violently, very apparent towards the moronic end. Rudy's death was borderline misogynistic.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I think it's a strange one, I preferred Rear Window yet the one I keep going over is Vertigo. I think it's my own issue with loving foolish and damaged female characters.
> 
> My criticisms remain though, the dialogue wasn't as good as it should have been and the plot pushed the characters forward violently, very apparent towards the moronic end. Rudy's death was borderline misogynistic.



I guess I've never been the biggest fan of Stewart's work, but he just seemed wretched in Vertigo. Above and beyond this, the film seemed impossible to enter into.  I just felt like I was watching it - not experiencing it.  The psychological aspects seemed transparent and forced.  IDK to me it was like a train wreck from beginning to end.  Plenty of people love it however.

I don't mean to sound overly critical...


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2011)

u guys like movies?


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 30, 2011)

Alright...I'll bite.


----------



## Jena (Dec 30, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> u guys like movies?



No.
I ain't never seen one of them moving pictures and I ain't gonna start anytime soon. That's devil magic, that is. Satan's work.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2011)

*2001: A Space Odyssey (Theater screening, 70mm print.)*

This movie thrives on the big screen. It is amazing how a film from 1968 can look so modern even when it is doing extrapolations of things we weren't doing when it was made. I don't understand how anyone can find this movie boring or aimless or uninteresting it is just visual and auditory storytelling in film pushed as far as they can go. The narrative is there even if people are not talking throughout most of the movies. Films are not made with this scope anymore.

Also now I am humming that goddamn docking theme to myself on end because the score for this film is damn close to the most iconic thing ever made.


----------



## SPN (Dec 30, 2011)

Ringu - I'm a sucker for Japanese horror so naturally I loved it. I found it to be much less of a cluster fuck than the American Ring. It was straight, to the point, and I could sum the entire movie up in about 30 seconds in great detail.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c5DuiiXf0H8[/YOUTUBE]


 



Senjogahara <3


----------



## Slice (Dec 30, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows 3/5

I expected more, especially from Moriarty. I would have loved to be the first half of the film about Holmes failing over and over again to figure out what Moriarty was up to and not being able to prevent it. While better than the first movies villain he still was not good enough.
Solid directing and great portrayals of Law / RDJ made the movie for me.

Also bonus points for the villain having capable henchmen. A rare thing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

Kobe said:


> [YOUTUBE]c5DuiiXf0H8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be good.  We need something since Fate/Zero is gone.  I will definitely be watching the new series of Amagami SS.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2011)

Girl With The Dragon Tattoo 8/10


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *2001: A Space Odyssey (Theater screening, 70mm print.)*
> 
> This movie thrives on the big screen. It is amazing how a film from 1968 can look so modern even when it is doing extrapolations of things we weren't doing when it was made. I don't understand how anyone can find this movie boring or aimless or uninteresting it is just visual and auditory storytelling in film pushed as far as they can go. The narrative is there even if people are not talking throughout most of the movies. Films are not made with this scope anymore.
> 
> Also now I am humming that goddamn docking theme to myself on end because the score for this film is damn close to the most iconic thing ever made.



check out Tree of Life, both movies are similar on how they use visuals to tell the story over dialogue and it's gotten the same response as 2001


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



(Remember when I said that I was either seeing Tintin or Dragon Tattoo? Well, my friends thought it would be better if we just said screw it to all established plans and be late and disorganized and see a completely different flick! Since I was not paying this time I couldn't bust heads and ended up seeing this.  ) 




_Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_


It was a fun movie I suppose. Convincing performances (LOVED Watson) and good action all around. You have to applaud the writers for making a film that is, in a sense, smart in a way that even an idiot can get. There is witty talk and clever deductions throughout but it is so clearly spelled out by either well-constructed flashbacks/"mental vision" or exposition that no one will feel stupid in theaters. Whether you're a high-class hipster or a happy hillbilly you will get what is going on.

Most of the cinematography and special effects work here. Some really good directing in the opera scene that at once moved the plot forward, showed Holmes is capable of making a mistake and really cemented our villain as a cruel douche.

*
Now we have to talk about that forest scene.*... 

It... was a mixed bag for me. Everything after the Little Hansel was great. Everything before it was dizzying and pointless overkill. Every new-timey camera trick is thrown at you all at once (the meme equivalent of that scene would be you "U mad I gotta a cool story bro wtf boom and then I took an arrow to the knee trololololocopter") and for the life of me I can't figure out why. Going off of the Cossack fight scene the director does know to create brutal, visceral action without bullet time. The whole thing just reeked of a lack of confidence... like the makers were wondering if the movie would be too smart without this scene. 

Anyway, yeah. 

*7/10 *


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I didn't watch any terrible movies this year and saved money


Not true.  You wasted money on Tree of Life.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

lol**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

you can say what you want about Tree of Life

there was not a movie with better imagery this year.  At all.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

you don't like it =\= awful


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

> I don't mean to sound overly critical...



Pfft have at it. We need some more critical people here.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Pfft have at it. We need some more critical people here.



We do? I thought we were pretty full of elitism here.  

Also, shame on anyone who disrespects Vertigo.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 30, 2011)

*MI4: Ghost Protocol - B+*

Thoroughly enjoyed it, kinda wish Pegg's character hadn't taken over from Ving Rhames but at least he got a cool cameo. I don't care what anyone says about Cruise he's fun to watch.

Going to see TGWTDT tomorrow night, hopefully i'll like it better than the original.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

Haven't watched Ghost Protocol yet but if Luther dies


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 30, 2011)

Man...ive seen Ghost Protocol twice. Anyone wanna see it a 3rd time with me? $5 tuesdays!


----------



## Amuro (Dec 30, 2011)

No and he doesn't get raped by hillbillies either so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 30, 2011)

I watched I am Legend the other day

Pretty shit really


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I watched I am Legend the other day
> 
> Pretty shit really



Just starting to read the book. If you haven't you should.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

Amuro said:


> No and he doesn't get raped by hillbillies either so you don't have to worry.



Good. I would have to go medieval on the studio


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 30, 2011)

Amuro said:


> No and he doesn't get raped by hillbillies either so you don't have to worry.


 

_____________


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 30, 2011)

Why is it that most people who dont like the first Holmes love the second one? While those who like the first think the second is around the same level, maybe slightly worse.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 30, 2011)

Twilight is a quality body horror flick.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 30, 2011)

Just saw _Southland Tales_. I don't know what the fuck I just watched. Most confusing plot--if you can call it one--I've ever seen. I don't know what the actors were thinking when they signed on, and the director might have been on acid when he wrote the screenplay.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Why is it that most people who dont like the first Holmes love the second one? While those who like the first think the second is around the same level, maybe slightly worse.


I don't see how anyone could differentiate the two.

The films are very similar.  They resemble one another even more than the two Hangover films.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2011)

Never saw the first one.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Why is it that most people who dont like the first Holmes love the second one? While those who like the first think the second is around the same level, maybe slightly worse.



I don't see why people who didn't like the original would waste time and money on the second. It's absolutely retarded.

That's impossible Rukia, Hangover 1 and 2 are the exact same movie, except 2 blows.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

The sequel is clearly an extension of the original in this case.


----------



## Slice (Dec 30, 2011)

Zombieland - 5/5

A refreshingly different take on the general "Zombies come and eat everyone" plot. Likable characters with a lot of personality although the girls come a bit short, especially Emma Stone is reduced to "generic pretty girl #238" a bit too often. The movie had me laughing at all the most inappropriate times especially combined with the good set design and zombie effects which is a great thing. While it has some flaws Bill Murray puts this from a strong 4 up to to 5 points.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (remake): A

It was pretty great, maybe even a little better than the original (although certain aspects I liked more in the original). I do think it didn't need to be that long, but it was compelling enough to be worth it anyway.

Dunno if I'll review this. Like the original, you'd think this would be right up my alley....But I honestly can't think of much to say.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't see how anyone could differentiate the two.
> 
> The films are very similar.  They resemble one another even more than the two Hangover films.





Grape Krush said:


> I don't see why people who didn't like the original would waste time and money on the second. It's absolutely retarded.
> 
> That's impossible Rukia, Hangover 1 and 2 are the exact same movie, except 2 blows.



Dont forget IM and IM2, they were just about the same. Just more Samuel L Jackson and Scarlett Jo


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

I love Zombieland. The girls are just such intelligent characters. Yeah let's turn on all the rides at the Amusement Park and sit on the ride that you can't get off. It's all so clever when we know Zombies are attracted to light and sound. Genius.

The film was too much of a TV pilot, but Bill Murray and Woody were pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've seen _Zombieland,_ but isn't it implied that Emma Stone's character knew they were going to die, and just wanted their last moments to be their happiest, at their favorite place before the apocalypse?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Dont forget IM and IM2, they were just about the same. Just more Samuel L Jackson and Scarlett Jo



I hated Iron Man 2 so much  Just a horrible rehash of the first. 

Don Cheadle was boss though


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

I was playing Final Fantasy XIII and my dad thought Lightning was a real person. I guess the graphics _are_ really good... or maybe he's just really old.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2011)

your dad is old, and he smells like collard greens


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2011)

Vahalla Rising: B+

Another "not sure if I will review it" movie. Its from the director of "Drive", and is what I prefer from these uber slow type movies.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was playing Final Fantasy XIII and my dad thought Lightning was a real person. I guess the graphics _are_ really good... or maybe he's just really old.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (remake): A


You are a fantastic critic, Martial.  Well done.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

The fu- I gave _Dragon Tattoo_ an A too!


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 30, 2011)

_Minority Report_ is the only great Spielberg film.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

Compared to the book? No i dont think so.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

get lost Pseudo


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _Minority Report_ is the only great Spielberg film.


What? Troll alert. If anything, it's his worst.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

Minority Report was somewhat entertaining.  I have no idea what the source material is.  If there is a book out there that is vastly superior... it would not surprise me.  But I was entertained when I saw the film.

People were charged for crimes they never committed.  Really a fascinating moral dilemma.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Tropic Thunder is the greatest War movie ever made.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

it's an interesting idea.

and of course once it happened to the main character the system is faulty and wrong.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Minority Report was somewhat entertaining.  I have no idea what the source material is.  If there is a book out there that is vastly superior... it would not surprise me.  But I was entertained when I saw the film.
> 
> People were charged for crimes they never committed.  Really a fascinating moral dilemma.



It's Philip Dick's work, ofcourse it is going to be vastly superior.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> People were charged for crimes they never committed.  Really a fascinating moral dilemma.


If done right... which it wasn't.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Someone recommend me a short but great movie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

how short?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

No longer than 90 minutes.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

around the 90 minute mark watch Seventh Seal, Wild Strawberries, or Drive


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

Perfect Blue.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh, before the horrendous Southland Tales, I did make it out to the movie theaters and checked out Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol and The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. Two awesome movies that were two very different movies. 

I was a little surprised with how good M:I4 turned out to be. And Tom Cruise, of course, gets major, major props from me for performing all of his own stunts in that movie. I can't see many other A-list actors with the grapefruit-sized balls to scale the walls of the Burj Khalifa, the tallest building in the world, themselves. And for good reason. I was entertained throughout.

Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, with Fincher directing and Craig starring, and I'm sold. I saw the original Swedish movie, and this may exceed that iteration. Better director, soundtrack and actors overall, so hard not to. Rooney Mara was great, which I guess was my only minor concern going in. I don't know if she was better than Noomi Rapace, and I don't care, because she was awesome to me. She has a set of balls of her own.

I chose wisely for my movie outing. I could have stayed for Sherlock Holmes, but I was hungry and I wasn't going to shell out $1,000 for a small bag of popcorn or whatever.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

Elephant and Five Easy Pieces are also great films Eno check them out


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

So i guess im the only person who actually believed wholeheartedly that the new MI would be good beforehand?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

Drive?  Are you talking about the one with Ryan Gosling or some different film?

Edit:  Yes.  I thought Mission Impossible 4 would be bad.  I was wrong.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

The old drive  Did you watch it Rukia?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm talking about the one that came out this year.  It's only 90 minutes


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Vault said:


> So i guess im the only person who actually believed wholeheartedly that the new MI would be good beforehand?


I knew it was gonna be fun regardless.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

>just realized Rooney Mara played the ex-girlfriend in _The Social Network._

whaaaaaaat


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm talking about the one that came out this year.  It's only 90 minutes


I didn't realize it was that short.

I liked it okay para.  But I am also someone that will see a movie like multiple times in the theater.  For example, I have already seen The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo three times in the theater.  And like Martial said, it was pretty long.  Definitely over two hours.  But I am contemplating seeing it for a fourth time this week.  I felt hesitant to see Drive for a second time.  I can't really wrap my finger around it.

I'm not as high on the film as some.  Definitely worth a watch though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been putting off Drive, I'll go with that. Expect a very picky review in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I didn't realize it was that short.
> 
> I liked it okay para.  But I am also someone that will see a movie like multiple times in the theater.  For example, I have already The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo three times in the theater.  And like Martial said, it was pretty long.  Definitely over two hours.  But I am contemplating seeing it for a fourth time this week.  I felt hesitant to see Drive for a second time.  I can't really wrap my finger around it.
> 
> I'm not as high on the film as some.  Definitely worth a watch though.


lol movies are too expensive for me to see one more than maybe twice.

/saw _Dark of the Moon_ three times

EDIT: Pisssssssssss, my mom gave me a copy of the Swedish _Dragon Tattoo..._ _dubbed!_


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh yeah.  Drive discussion.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]





Stunna said:


> >just realized Rooney Mara played the ex-girlfriend in _The Social Network._
> 
> whaaaaaaat


That's why I thought she was better.  Because she fucking transformed.  She became a character.  The greatest performances to me are when I no longer see the actor.  Heath Ledger for instance was unrecognizable as the Joker.  He didn't remind me of any of his previous performances.  Rooney did the same in TGWTDT.  I just watched Tanner Hall on PS3.  And its fucking startling that this is the same girl.  She was better in this than Natalie Portman was in The Black Swan last year.  Fucking Outstanding.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

I've seen Drive three times already but only once in theaters.  I would see it again in theaters if I could though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought the opening scene of Drive was excellent.  The fucking tension was overwhelming.  The opening scene is the main reason I wish there were more driving in the film.

The acting was pretty great.  Mel Brooks is most known for his comedy.  Nothing funny about his performance here.  lol.  He was a scary villain.

Gosling's silent performance was terrific.  I saw Ides of March about a week later.  And the contrasting performances really demonstrated his remarkable talent.  I hope he gets nominated this year.  Carey Mulligan had a tiny part really.  She wasn't given much to work with.  Lesser actresses would have crumbled.  But she made the most of it.  And made me care about her character.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

> I thought the opening scene of Drive was excellent. The fucking tension was overwhelming. The opening scene is the main reason I wish there were more driving in the film.



This! That opening scene blew me away


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

FUCK YEAH.  I want to watch 500 Days of Summer again after this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSq1cez_flQ[/YOUTUBE]





Vault said:


> This! That opening scene blew me away


I just didn't enjoy the rest of the film as much.  Maybe that scene set the bar too high?

-shrug-


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

I think the rest of the movie is as good if not better than that opening scene


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

My favorite scene is the last one.
*Spoiler*: __ 



When Driver kills the guy, leaves the money, and drives off.


 I don't really know why... maybe it was 'cause "A Real Hero" kicked in.


----------



## Jena (Dec 30, 2011)

*Skyline*- 1/10

Things I liked about this movie:
Turk from _Scrubs_ was in it.

Things I didn't like about this movie:
Everything else.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

I've never seen that one.  But I have heard from several people with worthy opinions that it is a dreadful film.

I will try to avoid it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

_Skyline_ has the best ending of any movie this year.

**


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K7rmxjk5RQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

*Hearts of Darkness- A Filmmaker's Apocalypse*

Apocalypse Now (both versions) is one of my favorite films and this documentary  the now infamous creation of that film is a great companion piece.

I wouldn't recommend seeing it until you've seen the actual movie as it spoils a lot and you wouldn't be able to really appreciate a lot of the little moments.  It's great seeing a lot of these candid moments and getting a retrospective on the film.  As far as documentaries about film go this one stands up at the top


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

I just realised i didnt watch as many movies this year as i should.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

My favorite scene in Drive was the strip club scene

I don't know what else to call it


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

I already said what my favourite scene of Drive was, this discussion is very familiar.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2011)

So what did I not like about Drive?  I obviously haven't seen it since September.  So it isn't completely fresh.  Two scenes in particular stand out to me.

Number one.  I did not care for the elevator scene.  The kiss in the elevator lasted too long in my opinion.  I was uncomfortable with how long it lasted.  I kept expecting people in the audience to start laughing about the absurdity of it all.

Number two.  Driver stalks his target to his restaurant and later drowns him on the beach.  The music selected for this scene was inappropriate.  Very pretentious.  The director of the film is definitely aware of the fact that he is an up and coming filmmaker.  He reads all of his press clippings.  That much I can tell you.  The film had great music.  But it was a misfire in this scene.  I think Martial made a similar comment.  The song worked great in the trailer.  But was lousy in the film.

Still.  To keep things in perspective.  I did give the film a B+ score.  And it would appear in my top 10 list for the year.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 30, 2011)

*The Whistleblower* ~ 8/10

Interesting about the Human trafficking and absoulte corruption and impunity of the U.N. in Bosnia.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

I was half way through the Swedish version of _TGWTDT_ when my brother took back his PS3. It was good, but I prefer the Fincher version so far.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Your brother is a dick atleast let them finish  

And as i type i realise i have done that to my brothers too


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> FUCK YEAH.  I want to watch 500 Days of Summer again after this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSq1cez_flQ[/YOUTUBE]I just didn't enjoy the rest of the film as much.  Maybe that scene set the bar too high?
> 
> -shrug-



Wonderful clip. Favorited.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Zooey is just so stunning.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Got about 20 minutes into 127 Hours today. Gotta say, it's actually really good.

Normally I don't like survival movies .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Zooey is starting to annoy me.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Got about 20 minutes into 127 Hours today. Gotta say, it's actually really good.
> 
> Normally I don't like survival movies .



I was stuck on this part 



> Got about 20 minutes into 127 Hours today. Gotta say, it's actually really good.



Im like what! That doesnt make sense, so i read again 



> Got about 20 minutes into 127 Hours today. Gotta say, it's actually really good.



Wtf do you mean  So i read again 



> Got about 20 minutes into 127 Hours today. Gotta say, it's actually really good.



Fuuuuuuuuuuu



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Got about 20 minutes into 127 Hours today. Gotta say, it's actually really good.
> 
> Normally I don't like survival movies .



Oh that movie


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spiderman 3*- 3.5/10
There are moments (rare, blissful, short moments) in this film that work, but overall it's just a hot mess. They just tried to shove too much into one movie.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Studios putting pressure.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spiderman 3*- 3.5/10
> There are moments (rare, blissful, short moments) in this film that work, but overall it's just a hot mess. They just tried to shove too much into one movie.


The first half of the movie is the best in the whole trilogy in my opinion. It's not so much how much they had in there, but how they did it that bothers me.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The first half of the movie is the best in the whole trilogy in my opinion. It's not so much how much they had in there, but how they did it that bothers me.



I can't stand Peter in the first half. I get that they did that on purpose, to show how the fame had gone to his head, but he was unbelievably stupid and douchey.


I think it's almost impossible to have a movie that has three villains (or four villains, if you count venom-Eddie and venom-Spidey as two different villains) and have it work. Trying to juggle the different conflicts clutters up the movie. 
And that's not counting all the other non-villain conflicts in the movie. It's too much.

And I can't forgive the treatment of Venom. He's my favorite Spidey villain and he really deserves his own movie, not to be shoehorned into this one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Spider-man was just done terribly in nearly every way. As a fan of Spider-man, it got me to hate the wall-crawler for years. It's a shame that that movie franchise is so popular because I hate it so much.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Spider-man was just done terribly in nearly every way. As a fan of Spider-man, it got me to hate the wall-crawler for years. It's a shame that that movie franchise is so popular because I hate it so much.


Translation: I want people to stop enjoying something because I don't.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Spider-man was just done terribly in nearly every way. As a fan of Spider-man, it got me to hate the wall-crawler for years. It's a shame that that movie franchise is so popular because I hate it so much.


This.

I don't think any of the movies are good.  I think I would be hard pressed to find a 15 minute stretch of good film if I reviewed all three of them in their entirety.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

What? And I thought Tetra was anal. They're just fun movies. :|


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

You guys are no fun. 
I still like the first two. Sure they don't stick to the source material, but since when have comic book movies ever done that? I think they're enjoyable, the effects still look pretty nice, and Tobey MaGuire does a good job.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna.  We give you shit about your age all the time.  Understandably.  Usually we are just fucking with you.  Not in this case.

If you like those Spider-man movies at all it is 100% because you are only 13 years old.  When you age, when you get more film experience, when you increase your overall pool of knowledge... you will realize how atrocious they really are.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Spider-Man 1 and 2 were great. 

Shut up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Spider-Man: 89% Rotten Tomatoes, 65% audience approval

Spider-Man 2: 93% Rotten Tomatoes, 81% audience approval

Sorry. You've no case against me.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Quantity = Quality? Don't think so mate. 

With that said the first 2 Spiderman movies are good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

No dip. My point was that with stats like that I'm obviously not the only person above 13 to fancy them fun movies.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

@Rukia, Stunna has probably seen more film than you 

I loved 1 and 2, but the flaws have become obvious after aging some and having a couple more viewings. Spider-Man 2 is still probably my favorite comic book movie. Dunst is just amazing, yes I'm a total fanboy, no I don't care. She's gorgeous. Tobey also did a good job, though I wish he were younger when they were made.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

The age thing isn't true at all.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Batman begins has that covered furious George. It's just a brilliant movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Translation: I want people to stop enjoying something because I don't.



No, the proper translation would be: The Spider-man movies are bad.


And calling a movie a "fun movie" is one of the dumbest ways to describe a movie. They're boring movies that have really tasteless pop culture references, and it's extra shitty if you're a fan of the source material.

Spider-man one is so "fun", yet no one can even describe the good parts in it. Aside from web slinging, what fights or scenes were even memorable? The best part of the movie was when Randy Savage was in it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Who would have thought that Spiderman would have people so divided when we usually agree on stuff. Interesting.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

We don't agree on shit. EVER.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> @Rukia, Stunna has probably seen more film than you
> 
> I loved 1 and 2, but the flaws have become obvious after aging some and having a couple more viewings. Spider-Man 2 is still probably my favorite comic book movie. Dunst is just amazing, yes I'm a total fanboy, no I don't care. She's gorgeous. Tobey also did a good job, though I wish he were younger when they were made.



I would cosign this apart from the Dunst love. I don't hate her or anything but she got weird in 2. 




Vault said:


> Batman begins has that covered furious George. It's just a brilliant movie.



I think you mean Grape Krush. I cannot understand for the life of me how you could ever get us mixed up. 

We have nothing in common. At all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Those scores and ratings were instantaneous.  A lot of people felt nostalgia towards the product because of their youth.  A lot of people enjoyed the old Saturday morning cartoon.  People are often unable to distance themselves from their emotions and give an objective review.  I'm the same way with certain things.

The point is that a lot of people view those Spider-man films differently now than they did when they first came out.  Tobey was bad casting.  Kirsten Dunst was even worse.  Garfield and Stone are far superior leads.  Unfortunately, I don't think the studio is behind them all that much.  The studio released this film because they wanted to keep the rights.  That's it.  But we will see.  Amazing Spider-man has one thing I like right off the bat.  Web-shooters.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> We have nothing in common. At all.



Except our taste in awesome apes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

you smell like an ape


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> And calling a movie a "fun movie" is one of the dumbest ways to describe a movie. They're boring movies that have really tasteless pop culture references, and it's extra shitty if you're a fan of the source material.


That's gotta be the dumbest post I've read in this thread in awhile. At the bare bones, the whole purpose to film is entertainment. Fun.



> Spider-man one is so "fun", yet no one can even describe the good parts in it. Aside from web slinging, what fights or scenes were even memorable? The best part of the movie was when Randy Savage was in it.


I can name tons of fun moments. You never asked for any.

1. The Spider-Man vs. Doc Oc fights.

2. Spider-Man vs. Harry was a really fun fight.

3. Spider-Man vs. Sandman...

Heck. There isn't a fight that I don't like. Except _maybe_ the first fight between Spider-Man and Green Goblin.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

It's 7 in the morning I just pulled an all nighter doing this assignment so I can have an awesome new year  im so tired. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The point is that a lot of people view those Spider-man films differently now than they did when they first came out.  Tobey was bad casting.  Kirsten Dunst was even worse.  Garfield and Stone are far superior leads.  Unfortunately, I don't think the studio is behind them all that much.  The studio released this film because they wanted to keep the rights.  That's it.  But we will see.  Amazing Spider-man has one thing I like right off the bat.  Web-shooters.



Garfield can out-act Tobey any day of the week, but Stone has nothing on Dunst. She's way more powerful of a performer.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> We don't agree on shit. EVER.


lmao        this


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you smell like an ape



Correction: I smell like Big Foot's dick.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna, I don't think you are making much of a case for them if all you are capable of doing is listing the fights.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *That's gotta be the dumbest post I've read in this thread in awhile.* At the bare bones, the whole purpose to film is entertainment. Fun.


 

Movies = entertainment = fun. What you said in this post.

You or someone else said "you don't like fun movies", as if it is a genre (and people do call pop corn flicks "fun movies").

I'm saying that it is stupid to call a movie type "fun", since the primary purpose of all movies are to entertain in some form. Fun is just a really silly description that is used too often for bad movies. 

So no, what I said was not dumb, rather your high school level interpretation  




> I can name tons of fun moments. You never asked for any.
> 
> 1. The Spider-Man vs. Doc Oc fights.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about Spider-man one, which kind of solidifies my point on how Spider-Man sucks, seeing as how all these examples are from the sequels. Want to keep helping me?


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> We don't agree on shit. EVER.



Not with you no.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

He asked for fights!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> We don't agree on shit. EVER.


We all agreed that Inception blows.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> And calling a movie a "fun movie" is one of the dumbest ways to describe a movie. They're boring movies that have really tasteless pop culture references, and it's extra shitty if you're a fan of the source material.



How could calling a movie fun be a dumb description while simply calling it boring isn't? 

And the movies weren't really big on pop culture references. I think you are referring to the comic-booky campiness of it all but that would be wrong... cause' it was really well-done. 




> Spider-man one is so "fun", yet no one can even describe the good parts in it. Aside from web slinging, what fights or scenes were even memorable? The best part of the movie was when Randy Savage was in it.



I really liked Dafoe's transformation sequence, Peter learning to use his powers, etc. 

And why should we bar the web slinging from parts we consider memorable? Its a defining feature of the character and it was cool to see it done so very well.



Grape Krush said:


> Except our taste in awesome apes.



Yeah that was the joke.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Movies = entertainment = fun. What you said in this post.
> 
> You or someone else said "you don't like fun movies", as if it is a genre (and people do call pop corn flicks "fun movies").
> 
> ...


I don't care what you say about 1.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe Spiderman debates can replace the Star Wars ones. 



Violent By Design said:


> And calling a movie a "fun movie" is one of the dumbest ways to describe a movie. They're boring movies that have really tasteless pop culture references, and it's extra shitty if you're a fan of the source material.
> 
> Spider-man one is so "fun", yet no one can even describe the good parts in it. Aside from web slinging, what fights were even memorable? The best part of the movie was when Randy Savage was in it.


Is "entertaining movie" better?
"Fun" is really the best way to describe them. They're upbeat, a little silly, and visually bright. I wouldn't argue that they're the best movies ever made or anything, but I enjoy them. They're more on par with a guilty pleasure than anything else, IMHO.
At least the first two had the decency to make Peter sarcastic. I doubt the reboot is going to do that.


*Spoiler*: _Some parts I liked in the first Spiderman movie_ 




-Random Bruce Campbell cameo
-The shots of Spidey flying through the air
-The first time Peter uses spider sense
-Peter's wrestling match
-Willem Dafoe
-When Green Goblin and Spidey fight during the parade/celebration
-The upside-down kiss
-JK Simmons
-The entire Thanksgiving scene


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Keep telling yourself that grape kush. Seem to be what you are smoking.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> We all agreed that Inception blows.



Like          hell


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

The Green Goblin suit was fucking terrible.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 31, 2011)

M?n som hatar kvinnor. I was surfing netflix and found it, and decided to watch it before Sherlock Holmes 2: Game of Shadows (I was surpised to read before standing in line to pay for my movie ticket that Noomi Rapace stars in both movies). Hmmm...certain elements are missing from the movie, like Blomkvist and Birger's known relationship, Janne Dahlman being The Mole, and how Blomkvist and Cecilia Vanger becoming romantically involved. There were things I couldn't help but be annoyed at, like Blomkvist suddenly "remembering" Harriet babysitting him, because he doesn't in the book. Ah well, certain things have to be dropped in order to keep to the main storyline. I give it a 6.5/10.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Green Goblin suit was fucking terrible.



Ok, I'll agree with you there. 
It looked like something out of Power Rangers.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Green Goblin suit was fucking terrible.



Worked better than the comic book versions as far as the film goes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> How could calling a movie fun be a dumb description while simply calling it boring isn't?


I don't primarily describe the Spider-man movies as "bad". I am referring to when people describe movies like Battle for L.A. as fun movies as if it is a genre, it is a pet peeve. 



> And the movies weren't really big on pop culture references. I think you are referring to the comic-booky campiness of it all but that would be wrong... cause' it was really well-done.


Spider-Man is cheesy, has bad plot, bad characters and bad acting. 





> I really liked Dafoe's transformation sequence, Peter learning to use his powers, etc.


 Sounds like an awesome time. 



> And why should we bar the web slinging from parts we consider memorable? Its a defining feature of the character and it was cool to see it done so very well.


Typically a good movie has more than one memorable scene, and that was the only one I could remember. 








Jena said:


> Is "entertaining movie" better?


Hey, why not call it "visual movie" while we're at it. Why wouldn't you just call it a super hero movie or an action movie? 




> "Fun" is really the best way to describe them. They're upbeat, a little silly, and visually bright.


Fun doesn't mean any of those things. Metroid is fun, but I don't think it is very upbeat or visually bright. 



> I wouldn't argue that they're the best movies ever made or anything, but I enjoy them. They're more on par with a guilty pleasure than anything else, IMHO.


Guilty pleasure is a way of saying you like a movie that you think is bad. So why are you disagreeing with me?


> At least the first two had the decency to make Peter sarcastic. I doubt the reboot is going to do that.


Which is a big reason why the movie is bad. Peter Parker was lame, and it is hard to have a good movie with out a good protagonist.


Spider-Man 2 is the only decent one, and it is due to its action scenes. But as a franchise, the entire source material was totally mishandled. Now people think Peter Parker is some beta super nerd who gets bitched all the time, when he isn't.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree with krush.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

No Stunna, we don't agree on shit. EVER.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay.  I'm willing to educate you guys.  You probably forgot what the costume looks like.  You probably haven't seen the film in a while.



THAT IS FUCKING INDEFENSIBLE.  Number one.  It looks nothing like the Green Goblin.  Which I can accept that maybe the Green Goblin look didn't translate well to film.  Number two.  Most importantly it just doesn't look right.  It doesn't look cool.  It looks fucking ridiculous.  And Osborne's scientific explanation behind the suit is fucking silly.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Hater. You're a fucking hater Rukia!


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Okay.  I'm willing to educate you guys.  You probably forgot what the costume looks like.  You probably haven't seen the film in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS FUCKING INDEFENSIBLE.  Number one.  It looks nothing like the Green Goblin.  Which I can accept that maybe the Green Goblin look didn't translate well to film.  Number two.  Most importantly it just doesn't look right.  It doesn't look cool.  It looks fucking ridiculous.  And Osborne's scientific explanation behind the suit is fucking silly.



Green Goblin was a major disappointment. Looked corny and had no cool fights. Never really did anything either. Other than Dafoe looking crazy, there was hardly any thing notable about him, and that sucks considering GG is probably Spideys best villain :\.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Spider-Man is cheesy, has bad plot, bad characters and bad acting.



Its cheesy by design, angry face. That's the tone of the comic books and its Raimi's style. You can't really fault the movie for you not getting it. 

And the rest of the stuff is wrong (except maybe acting... and only a teensy bit). Why are you suddenly being wrong? 





> Sounds like an awesome time.



Your moms was an awesome time. 



> Typically a good movie has more than one memorable scene, and that was the only one I could remember.



Your memory is retarded. 

I think Spider-Man 2 had much better scenes but really just about every scene stuck with me in either film.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't believe you're all pointing out GG as the worst villain in the SM trilogy. Obviously it's a tie between Sandman and Venom.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

FUCK SPIDERMAN!!!


Venom is a given on how bad he is. Sandman was okay in till they added that dumb sub plot about his daughter.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

And the most major thing everyone is forgetting is that at the time, Spider-Man revolutionized comic book movies, it set the tone of realism in comic book film! The first two movies may have set up Nolan's batman films... Really, at the time, they were nothing short of game changing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You are a fantastic critic, Martial.  Well done.



Of course I am! lol.

One thing that did...slightly...bug me though, was that the mystery was even more obvious than usual. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whould they have cast a big actor like that in a role like that if you wasn't the killer?

I could be wrong too, but I dont remember the blatant 'screaming' in the background being in the original (he dismisses it as an open window, but it sounds obviously like screaming) and his opening introduction has him make an uber menacing face at the camera. Its almost as bad as "Red Riding Hood" in its obviousness 





Yet honestly, "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" is intriguing because it doesnt matter how obvious it is. It's never any less compelling for it. 

As for Skyline, remember people that its just there to show off how good the directors are at producing spectacle on a tight budget. I was impressed with how done the visual effects/action scenes were. It was a directors movie...

Granted, the script is pretty awful....lol.

I dont like it. But I dont mind it either. "The Dilemma" and "Red Riding Hood" were far worse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Green Goblin was a major disappointment. Looked corny and had no cool fights. Never really did anything either. Other than Dafoe looking crazy, there was hardly any thing notable about him, and that sucks considering GG is probably Spideys best villain :\.


Do you remember how fucking silly that scene was with Spider-man and Goblin on like the top of a building?  Green Goblin like playfully patted Spider-man and suggested that they team up.  

Who wrote this drivel?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> And the most major thing everyone is forgetting is that at the time, Spider-Man revolutionized comic book movies, it set the tone of realism in comic book film! The first two movies may have set up Nolan's batman films... Really, at the time, they were nothing short of game changing.



what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I
> Hey, why not call it "visual movie" while we're at it. Why wouldn't you just call it a super hero movie or an action movie?


Because I'm not talking about what genre of film it is, I'm using adjectives to describe the movie. 
For example, _2001: A Space Odyssey_ is a science fiction movie but I could also call it a deep movie.



> Fun doesn't mean any of those things. Metroid is fun, but I don't think it is very upbeat or visually bright.


Granted, "fun" is a blanket term. It has a lot of meanings.



> Guilty pleasure is a way of saying you like a movie that you think is bad. So why are you disagreeing with me?


A guilty pleasure is something that has a lot of flaws but that you still enjoy. I'm not saying that _Spiderman_ is a bad movie, but I'm not saying that it's a masterpiece either. It has its flaws but I still enjoy it.



> Which is a big reason why the movie is bad. Peter Parker was lame, and it is hard to have a good movie with out a good protagonist.


Fault the comics for that. One of Peter's main characteristics is that he's sarcastic and likes to tease his enemies. (They didn't do a great job of capturing that in the movies, but he gets a few lines.)



Violent By Design said:


> FUCK SPIDERMAN!!!
> 
> 
> Venom is a given on how bad he is. Sandman was okay in till they added that dumb sub plot about his daughter.


When Venom talked in Spiderman 3, my soul died.
Eric from _That 70s Show_? Are you shitting me?
And introducing Eddie and Gwen like they did was fucking crap.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> what on earth are you talking about?





I *think* () he is pretty much trying to say that Spider-Man sort of started the most recent super-hero film craze... and he's more or less right.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I *think* () he is pretty much trying to say that Spider-Man sort of started the most recent super-hero film craze... and he's more or less right.



It's realistic and it inspired Batman: Begins? Where does he get any of this?

Spider-man inspired bad movies like Daredevil, I don't see why that is such a great thing. If anything Blade was the entire reason why people wanted to explore bringing back super hero movies, and X-Men was the first real big block buster, not Spider-Man.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Jena said:


> Because I'm not talking about what genre of film it is, I'm using adjectives to describe the movie.


Merely calling a movie fun isn't a way of analyzing a movie. I would like more details on why a movie is good, other than it is dumb (which is basically what I get when people only call a movie fun with out elaborating).


> For example, _2001: A Space Odyssey_ is a science fiction movie but I could also call it a deep movie.


 Deep would actually tell you something about the movie ( a lot more than fun), but even then that is still highly ambiguous. 




> Granted, "fun" is a blanket term. It has a lot of meanings.


Which is my point.  




> A guilty pleasure is something that has a lot of flaws but that you still enjoy. I'm not saying that _Spiderman_ is a bad movie, but I'm not saying that it's a masterpiece either. It has its flaws but I still enjoy it.


Every movie has its flaws. Either way, fuck Spider-Man.



> Fault the comics for that.


I've read Spider-man comics from the 60s till now, and Peter Parker in the movie doesn't act like the Peter Parker in the comic. Who ever wrote the script basically read the first 5 issues of Amazing Spider-man (me being generous), and then decided to ditch any further character development that Peter ever had. 



> One of Peter's main characteristics is that he's sarcastic


Which he isn't in the movie. He doesn't come off as charming or funny. In fact, Peter Park comes off as socially awkward, stiff and a nerd. He doesn't have any confidence, which is something Peter Parker gets after he becomes Spider-man (for obvious reasons). Any swag that Peter does get in those movies, he usually ends up losing it later. 

Peter Parker's character never gets passed his dorky phase in High School in the movies, and unlike other popular dorks like Steve Urkel, he doesn't have anything funny or cool about him. If anything, he's an absolute pussy, who gets bitched by everyone including Mary Jane over dumb shit (who acts nothing like the Mary Jane does in the comics, I would love to hear an argument on how that was a good adaption of Mary Jane from you heathens. In fact, being close to the material isn't even important, I would like to hear about how she's even likable period). 



> and likes to tease his enemies. (They didn't do a great job of capturing that in the movies, but he gets a few lines.)


Which takes away from Spider-man. Getting a few lines is what made it pathetic, they did a half ass job. Spider-man is suppose to be a funny and witty guy, but he doesn't come across as all that cool in the movie. I'm sure he calls his villains gay a few times or what ever in the movies, but he was certainly lacking in wit.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

DO NOT TAKE ME FOR SOME CONJURER OF CHEAP TRICKS!


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I *think* () he is pretty much trying to say that Spider-Man sort of started the most recent super-hero film craze... and he's more or less right.



I am right.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2011)

"Fun" is a terrible descriptor for anything because I generally have fun watching any movie that I like.

Its like calling something entertaining..............well duh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Taleran said:


> "Fun" is a terrible descriptor for anything because I generally have fun watching any movie that I like.
> 
> Its like calling something entertaining..............well duh.



Yup, exactly my point. It's such a lazy way to describe something. It's as cringe worthy as someone saying they like something, and their reason is because "it is good".


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Which he isn't in the movie. He doesn't come off as charming or funny. In fact, Peter Park comes off as socially awkward, stiff and a nerd. He doesn't have any confidence, which is something Peter Parker gets after he becomes Spider-man (for obvious reasons).


I'm going to jump in here.

Peter Parker is supposed to have a genius level intellect.  He's a bit of a scientist in the comics.  He never showed any intelligence in any of the three films.  People were always quick to tell him he's smart.  Doctor Otto told him he was smart.  Apparently Connors even had a conversation with Octavius about Peter's potential.  He was that fascinated by his student.  Harry talked about how brilliant he is.  But there was never a shred of evidence in any of the films to support these claims.  Lazy writing.  "Let's make him smart without showing any instances of him actually being smart".


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2011)

Speaking of what I like I have watched 3 movies recently and I had fun with all of them.

*Fight Club*
First time seeing this in like 5 years and on blu-ray and I love this movie, it is so darkly comedic so lampooning of the bullshit source material, the performances are magnetic(Helena Bonham Carter has never been better), the music is amazing, and the fact that it spawned real life fight clubs makes the whole movie even funnier.

*There Will Be Blood*
Man Paul Thomas Anderson sure showed everyone didn't he? This movie transformed his reference points/influences into comparison pieces, and Daniel Day Lewis as Daniel Plainview is the acting preformance of the past 15 years. 


*Hara Kiri*
This is a samurai film about the destruction of Samurai honor in periods of piece and the families who still cling to it no matter what the outcome of their decisions are. This movie is a strange one because most of it takes place between two people talking while sitting facing each other, but what they are saying and what the movie cuts to and the performance of the main guy who I am blanking on make the film truly engrossing, and when they bring out of the swords or actually have someone preform the ritual the film doesn't back down in the slightest.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

I took part in a real life Fight Club before seeing the movie.

Love to brawl. Fucking love it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I took part in a real life Fight Club before seeing the movie.
> 
> Love to brawl. Fucking love it.



if you're 25 or younger, then you are bad ass for having such a boys club. you guys throw each other out of the tree house?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Helena Bonham Carter has never been better.


I agree.  Obviously Norton and Pitt were good as well.  But the film would have fallen apart without Marla.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> if you're 25 or younger, then you are bad ass for having such a boys club. you guys throw each other out of the tree house?



I was a sophomore in HS when I heard of the flick. I had been in more than a few fights before then, but on this occasion I was at a party and had given someone $40 to grab me a couple hits of MDMA, after a couple hours and no dope, I told the dude I need my money or we need to box. He literally told me "We can go around the corner and open up a fight club", I asked what a "fight club was" he laughed because I had never heard of it, I stomped him out and got $65 out of his pocket. I've won fights, I have lost fights, been knocked out twice while sparring with boxing gloves, knocked three people out with and without gloves, hit my jr high principal for getting in the middle of one of my fights during breakfast. I love to squabble.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I *think* () he is pretty much trying to say that Spider-Man sort of started the most recent super-hero film craze... and he's more or less right.



I am pretty sure it was X-MEN that re-started the superhero film craze


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

im gonna knock you out


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

You might, but I wouldn't care. When you get knocked out, your neck hurts a little bit, but you can't remember what happened at all.. Your best hope is to ask your friends what happened, cuz you really won't remember what happened at all. Getting knocked out ain't shit, just hope your friends are there to stop it after you go down lol.

Me personally, if I knock someone down or just knock them out, the fight is over, but I know a lot of people who believe in punishing someone after the fact, just to get a point across. To me though, that's just stupid.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Everyone should be in at least 3 fights in their life as far as I'm concerned. When I say I love to squabble, I really do, but at the same time you can get carried away with it and end up really hurting someone badly. It's just another facet of life that you wouldn't expect to find beauty in, but it's there.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

So, did I win the thread? 

You people never been in a fight?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

i've been in quite a few fights. i even fought a guy who was armed with a knife once. i haven't been in a street fight since i started training in MMA though. fighting fat bums in fight clubs would be like beating up children to me now.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 31, 2011)

i fought in Iron Fist 3 didn't get very very far though, got my ass kicked by a giant panda


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So, did I win the thread?
> 
> You people never been in a fight?



Not unless you count stuff in elementary school. I once cut some chick's hair because she was a bitch. 

Girls tend to do more verbal fighting. Not that girls don't beat the shit out of each other, but most of my conflicts in highschool seemed to be vocal. Although oddly I never really got into fights with other girls, mostly boys.  And they weren't "fights" so much as some dick would say something and then I'd call him out on it and then it would escalate. I tried to avoid fights with other girls as much as possible since it usually revolved around crap like "Jessica stole my boyfriend" or "I saw Jessica talking to this one guy that I totally like but she knows that I like him and she's just doing that because she's a whore" or "I have a lesbian crush on Jessica but I'm scared to admit it so I call her a slut behind her back."

I'm under five feet tall and skeletal, though, so people may have avoided slugging me because it would have been an unrewarding fight.




Amuro said:


> i fought in Iron Fist 3 didn't get very very far though, got my ass kicked by a giant panda


It's rough.
At least you weren't knocked out by a hyperactive school girl. That's just humiliating.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

> I'm under five feet tall and skeletal,



im wondering, are you handicap or have some sort of disorder? (yes, you may take offense if you are not either of these).


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> im wondering, are you handicap or have some sort of disorder? (yes, you may take offense if you are not either of these).



Nah, I'm not offended.
Nope, I'm just short and skinny. "Skeletal" is a bit of an exaggeration.
My mom's family is Sicilian, and the women (and some of the men) are notoriously short. My Grammie is only 4' 9''.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

i could knock u out


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

Jena said:


> Not unless you count stuff in elementary school. I once cut some chick's hair because she was a bitch.
> 
> Girls tend to do more verbal fighting. Not that girls don't beat the shit out of each other, but most of my conflicts in highschool seemed to be vocal. Although oddly I never really got into fights with other girls, mostly boys.  And they weren't "fights" so much as some dick would say something and then I'd call him out on it and then it would escalate. I tried to avoid fights with other girls as much as possible since it usually revolved around crap like "Jessica stole my boyfriend" or "I saw Jessica talking to this one guy that I totally like but she knows that I like him and she's just doing that because she's a whore" or "I have a lesbian crush on Jessica but I'm scared to admit it so I call her a slut behind her back."
> 
> ...




Hey 'Jessica', want to peg me? <3


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2011)

*Merantau (2009)*

This movie is modern martial arts film making done well. Sure it is at times corny cheesy or downright poorly acted (I swear one of the bad guys is Indonesian Chris Tucker) but it is primarily a Martial Arts movie and I tend to judge those on the action first (much like comedies). The truly great martial arts films are the ones that transcned that judgement, does this film do that? No. Does this film offer action unlike anything I can get anywhere else in modern action films? Yes.

Same director who has a movie coming out this January that already exploded onto the festival circuit at TIFF early in the year. 

He has managed to find a way to create a film that is able to have a reason to support the action he creates and I can not wait for that film.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 31, 2011)

*Casino Royal  - /10 *

Very bad things happen to an Aston Martin DB S...and James Bond's package too  



Taleran said:


> *Merantau (2009)*
> 
> This movie is modern martial arts film making done well. Sure it is at times corny cheesy or downright poorly acted (I swear one of the bad guys is Indonesian Chris Tucker)* but it is primarily a Martial Arts movie and I tend to judge those on the action first (much like comedies)*. The truly great martial arts films are the ones that transcned that judgement, does this film do that? No. Does this film offer action unlike anything I can get anywhere else in modern action films? Yes.
> 
> ...



You judge comedies by their action content? 





Violent By Design said:


> i could knock u out



I think she'd take you.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 31, 2011)

The amount of amazing storylines Superhero comics have its a wonder it took this long for them to finally get into it.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2011)

Not really, besides tons of movies are built on the backs of the inspiration of comics going back as far as the 80s. Blade Runner wouldn't exist if it weren't for people in Heavy Metal like Moebius. 

Just because there wasn't "comic book movies" doesn't mean that comics didn't feed into the creation of them.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

I got beat up twice in elementary school... Does that count?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 31, 2011)

Did You Hear About the Morgans?

A couple of minutes were enough. ENOUGH! When will Sarah Jessica Parker fall in to obscurity already? I don't want to see her on screen ever again.



Rukia said:


> The acting was pretty great.  Mel Brooks is most known for his comedy.  Nothing funny about his performance here.  lol.  He was a scary villain.



Albert , not Mel 



Ennoea said:


> Someone recommend me a short but great movie.



Bound

well, okay, it's 108 mins 


And Spider Man is a terrible trilogy. Period.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Albert , not Mel


Good looking out.




> And Spider Man is a terrible trilogy. Period.


Yep.  A few stragglers figured it out last night.  You won't find any defenders on this board.  Not anymore.  I wish I could undergo a procedure to have them removed from my mind.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

lolnno**


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Spider-man was just done terribly in nearly every way. As a fan of Spider-man, it got me to hate the wall-crawler for years. It's a shame that that movie franchise is so popular because I hate it so much.



I agree. I love Sam Raimi with all my heart, but those Spidey movies were mediocre at best.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Sam Raimi is a genius. 

Drag Me To Hell was criminally underrated.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Ennoea is the biggest Raimi lover on the board and even he seems hesitant to give Raimi a pass for his role in the Spider-man catastrophe.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

The Spider-Man hate is making me blue. 

*What do you monkeys think of the X-Men franchise then?* If you ask me it was far weaker then the Spider-Man trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree. I never thought very highly of any of them. _First Class_ was the first one that I _really_ enjoyed.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Sam Raimi is a genius.
> 
> Drag Me To Hell was criminally underrated.



Drag Me to Hell was good, but not as great as people say.

My favorite Raimi movie is Army of Darkness. That shit is great .

Oh, and the best super hero movie has to be either X-Men First Class, Blade, or Blade II. Love those movies.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 31, 2011)

The X-Men trilogy was very very bad, but it was still better, because it lacked the embarrassing melodrama angle Raimi's movies had.

The Wolverine movie was crap, First Class was good though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree with Stunna.  First Class was the first good X-Men film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

I liked X-men back in the day. I think I was 5 when my dad took me and my brother to see it in theaters .


----------



## Amuro (Dec 31, 2011)

I remember liking X2 but i haven't seen it in an age so don't know how it's held up.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Drag Me to Hell was good, but not as great as people say.
> 
> My favorite Raimi movie is Army of Darkness. That shit is great .
> 
> Oh, and the best super hero movie has to be either X-Men First Class, Blade, or Blade II. Love those movies.



People say That Drag Me To Hell was great?  I mean it is () but really most people don't even give it credit for being good. Its one of Raimi's most ignored efforts apart from The Quick and The Dead. 

Army of Darkness was good stuff but I always preferred Evil Dead II.



αshɘs said:


> The X-Men trilogy was very very bad, but it was still better, because it lacked the embarrassing melodrama angle Raimi's movies had.



Thought you was cool.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> People say That Drag Me The Hell was great? I mean it is () but really most people don't even give it credit for being good. Its one of Raimi's most ignored efforts apart from The Quick and The Dead.
> 
> Army of Darkness was good stuff but I always preferred Evil Dead II.



Evil Dead II was great as well. Can't believe that remake is gonna be off-the-wall compared to the original.

I'll eat my hand if it turns out good.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

We don't speak of the remake.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 31, 2011)

It's not a remake if it's Juno in the woods.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

My opinion on Spiderman is simple, they're some of the worst comic book movies ever made, and the fact that their budgets are so huge yet the effects look like Window 95 is just a disgrace. They're the fast food of film, nicely packaged but the reality is poor film making, poor costumes, poor effects, basic acting, shitty characters and just really boring teen drama aswell. Are there parts I like, yeah sure I liked some of the fights and the second one had some effort put in to it, but overall they're cheesy kids films, and there's a reason why the producers dropped it because they've dated so poorly. 

Why I really dislike Spiderman? Because they're the classic case of doing the least to get by and still be lauded by everyone. Just cartoony, cheesy mess coming from the mind of a hack who passed his best after his 3rd film. They're geeky versions of Twilight movies. Atleast people know Transformers are tedious unlike Spiderman are regarded as great comic book flicks.

Also Spiderman 3 is up there with Worlds End imo as about as bad as mainstream cinema gets with a serious face.

But I will admit I've never been a huge Comic book film fan anyway, most of them are mediocre. Blade and Batman are the only ones I truly love.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> My opinion on Spiderman is simple, they're some of the worst comic book movies ever made, and the fact that their budgets are so huge yet the effects look like Window 95 is just a disgrace. They're the fast food of film, nicely packaged but the reality is poor film making, poor costumes, poor effects, basic acting, shitty characters and just really boring teen drama aswell. Are there parts I like, yeah sure I liked some of the fights and the second one had some effort put in to it, but overall they're cheesy kids films, and there's a reason why the producers dropped it because they've dated so poorly.
> 
> Why I really dislike Spiderman? Because they're the classic case of doing the least to get by and still be lauded by everyone. Just cartoony, cheesy mess coming from the mind of a hack who passed his best after his 3rd film. They're geeky versions of Twilight movies. Atleast people know Transformers are tedious unlike Spiderman are regarded as great comic book flicks.
> 
> ...



 

Most of the complaints against Spider-Man here (from those of you who are even bothering to give reasons) are stylistic choices. "The movies are cheesy..." well, yes. That is the point. Has anyone bothered looking into the comics at all? *People fault the film for not being accurate to every last detail of canon while the spirit of the comic is completely intact.* They are SUPPOSED to be cheesy. Why are you faulting a film for succeeding in doing what it was making a conscious effort to do? 

Its no more a kids film then any other super-hero movie.

Also, I have no choice but to believe that poor effects and costumes are just you grasping for straws. YES, Green Goblin was a misstep but generally the effects and costumes in the series were phenomenal. That's something that stayed consistent even with the dreaded Spider-Man 3.

And the producers didn't "drop" anything. Sam Raimi stepped down because he thought the script to the fourth installment sucked.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I don't get the effects thing either. Yeah, the CGI in the first movie was pretty bad, but _2_ and _3?_ Those effects were great. Especially Spider-Man. The suit already looks somewhat computer generated, so when they use effects for web-slinging and stuff it looks really good.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Alot of people I know enjoy Spiderman and I'm not bothered by it or anything, the problems I have with Spider man are my own, I can see why people enjoy the frnachise but they're poor film making. But that's a given since give Sam Raimi anything more than 50 bucks and the result would be a mess. Him and Stephen Sommers must be blood brothers.



> YES, Green Goblin was a misstep but generally the effects and costumes in the series were phenomenal



Phenomenal? Really? C'mon.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2011)

I dislike the Spiderman movies because well they are bland. Tobey is a terrible spiderman, dunst is particleboard and Dafoe is having too much fun that in contrasts poorly with every character that he is working around. Second film managed to unify character behavior but at the cost of having a really bizarre sequence of Peter loosing his powers in the center for no believable reason, I haven't been able to sit through 3 in its entirety. JK Simmons & Molina is the only good part of the three movies.

The wit/humor of Spiderman is a very delicate balance that they missed.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah Peter Parker is never meant to be such a bland character.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 31, 2011)

That's the worst criticism you could ever aim at the franchise, Spiderman should not be bland.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Alot of people I know enjoy Spiderman and I'm not bothered by it or anything, the problems I have with Spider man are my own, I can see why people enjoy the frnachise but they're poor film making. But that's a given since give Sam Raimi anything more than 50 bucks and the result would be a mess. Him and Stephen Sommers must be blood brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> Phenomenal? Really? C'mon.



Rukia lied to me... you're not a Raimi fan at all, Ennoea. 

I think Raimi is definitely best when he sticks with practical effects (I miss that) but he handles CGI well enough I think. 

And that's just the thing... I really don't see how its poor filmmaking. The pacing was pretty good (particularly 2) and it had more then a few moments of decent camera-work. 

But yeah, cheesiness. *shrugs*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Poor as in it's sort of lacking effort, as I said the second one was better in that respect. I'm  passive about the franchise tbh, I don't care for it anymore whatsoever.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

I like that you mentioned World's End.  I think that is a great comparison.





Ennoea said:


> Phenomenal? Really? C'mon.


Don't bother.  Some of these people have fucking blinders on when it comes to criticism.  They liked Spider-man growing up and are unable to give an objective review.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

TBH, if the story about Peter losing his powers for stupid shit would have been kept out, I would have liked Spider-Man 2 .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, the train scene was pretty impressive. 

Probably my favorite part of the whole damn trilogy .


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

So the spidey discussion rages on? I guess it's the new star wars


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Atleast they had a plot, the third was so fucking poorly it's a disgrace.

My favourite part in Spiderman, when they throw cans at Green Goblin. Yeah take him down.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Don't bother.  Some of these people have fucking blinders on when it comes to criticism.  They liked Spider-man growing up and are unable to give an objective review.



Oh piss off. 

Objective review=/= agree with everything you say. 

I think the effects were great and so do plenty of other people.

Now run along and think of other clever ways to bash popular franchises without saying anything at all.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> So the spidey discussion rages on? I guess it's the new star wars



Star Wars sucks :ho.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Brah.

*Brah.*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

I might have liked it more if the plot hadn't been so stupid.  Otto is trying to harness the power of the sun?  Seriously?  

Oh?  Mary Jane and Peter haven't progressed at all?  Their relationship is still stagnant?  Wonderful.

The villain in the film defeats himself.  Wow.  This movie is really firing on all cylinders now.

Spider-man 2 is as bad as the other two films in the trilogy.

Tobey did make me laugh a few times.  That face he made when he stopped the train was hilarious.  Most of the characters had snot on their faces because they spent the entire film crying.

And it's so fucking cheesy how the city tried to protect Spider-man and help him out.

God these movies fucking sucked.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Please Lincoln  that wasn't an invitation to start.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

> The villain in the film defeats himself. Wow. This movie is really firing on all cylinders now.


I             lol'd

EDIT: Wait, Vader defeats himself too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Lets not forget how bad Peter acted in Spidey 3:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Star Wars sucks :ho.


The Phantom Menace is incredibly mediocre.  But its probably better than any of the Spider-man films.  At least it has nice visuals.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Here comes Stunna .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

> I might have liked it more if the plot hadn't been so stupid. Otto is trying to harness the power of the sun? Seriously?



I think the funnier part was them doing it while wearing glasses and claiming they were safe.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

I call bullshit on Eno saying the Spiderman movies are the worst comic book movies

you clearly haven't seen some of the shit sandwhiches from the 80's and 90's.  Bad as they may be there is a pretty good reason why Raimi's Spiderman films are seen as being a step up


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

I would believe Lincoln about Star Wars

if he wasn't wrong


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Rather than step up, it was an eventual step. This is Hollywood, they were trying to make a Spiderman since the 70s. Making a mediocre comic book movie is nothing to applaud someone for.

Can we please get off Star Wars. Anything else would do.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

^I prefer it to Spider-Man talk. I have no friends here but Stunna.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Liverbird (Dec 31, 2011)

Drive - 9.5/10; It was a movie different from what I've seen before, special in it's own way, I liked the character's personality and I enjoyed every minute of this movie.

The man who wasn't there - 7/10; It was a nice quiet movie, worth a watch.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

For once, I don't wanna talk about _Star Wars_ either.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

what are all you chumps gonna do for new years


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> what are all you chumps gonna do for new years



Mt. Kisco with friends and Arkham City.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> what are all you chumps gonna do for new years


I'm on call this weekend.  Which unfortunately means alcohol probably won't be part of the equation.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Sitting in my room, playing either Skyrim or Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Ill probably kill someone.

And Spider-Man isn't "cheesy" in the sense that it is campy (the two are not synonymous furious george). If anything, J. Jonah Jameson is the only person that seems he really came straight out of a comic book. I mean really, Eddie Brock, Peter Parker, Marry Jane? There is nothing over the top or or cartoony about them. They're just lame.

Who ever described it as teen drama basically said it perfectly. I used to think that MTV had a lot of say in the production of the movie, because it really seems like the type of crap that would attract that audience (and it did). 

Really, the same things that make people roll their eyes in Spider-man is the exact same things that make people roll their eyes in Transformers (and I know transformers is not popular here, because most people did not see it when they were pre teens here).


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

these answers make me sad :'[

I'll party hard for all of you


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sitting in my room, playing either Skyrim or *Final Fantasy XIII*.



I know longer want anything to do with you. Please stop liking Spider-Man.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

What? I got it yesterday and it's pretty fun so far.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Tubby people often come up with resolutions for the new year.  I am very rarely able to pinpoint any areas that need improvement.  But I do feel that I was too gentle discussing films this year.  Expect a much harsher Rukia in 2012.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

My resolutions are too get better grades and to go to the movies less. Twenty-eight times put a dent in my wallet. And half of them were crap.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

I look forward to Beast Mode Rukia in 2012


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm gonna be more fiscally conservative and uh iono fuck bitches get money?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

As for the original X-Men movies, I never found anything remotely exciting about them. As action films they were pretty bland.

I applaud the X-Men movies because I feel like they tried harder to actually make a serious movie that captures what X-Men was about. Spider-Man just seems like a typical Hollywood joke.

The reason why I would rate the X-Men movies lower than the Spider-Man movies is because they are visually less fantastic. 

The X-Men movies, even for the 90s had bad special effects (think about every scene where a person is getting hit or leaping high in the air, it's some shit you would see in the Xena series), and the costume designs were soooooooooooo _plain_.

For a movie that focused on drama, X-men just didn't have a good enough storyline to actually spark emotion. The whole theme of racism gets lost in a typical mad scientist plot with Magneto. 

X-2 is boring because it just lacks action, and the entire movie is about Wolverine, but wasn't the first movie about him too? What about the others? X-Men is interesting because it has a large cast, and in a movie you would think that at least a handful of them get properly developed, but even important people like Cyclopse and Storm are cast aside (and Hallie Barry was terrible as Storm, clearly she knows nothing about her).

The third one is a joke the same way Spider-Man 3 is a joke (actually, it is way, way worse). X-3 is so bad that it is offensive, and even the masses noticed that it was stupid. Nothing but stupid deaths and forced plot twist in order to get cheap reactions from the audience.

I liked the Wolverine: Origins movie more than the first three, because at least it had people kicking each others ass, and the plot wasn't nearly as convoluted as three (which had a lot of action, but just utterly terrible plot). 

X-Men First Class is the first X-Men movie that I thoroughly thought was a good movie. It picked a theme or two and stuck with them through out, had cool special effects, good action and an interesting character dynamic between Xavier and Magneto.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

I never make New Years Resolutions.
They're always vague and if you really wanted to improve yourself, you'd just do it as opposed to arbitrarily telling yourself something one day out of the year.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

> As for the original X-Men movies, I never found anything remotely exciting about them. As action films they were pretty bland.
> 
> I applaud the X-Men movies because I feel like they tried harder to actually make a serious movie that captures what X-Men was about. Spider-Man just seems like a typical Hollywood joke.
> 
> ...


And _First Class?_


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> what are all you chumps gonna do for new years



On my way to the pub to get hammered with friends then the London firework display then more boozing. 

/Yeah I troll NF even on my mobile


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

I wont be online for NYE so you guys will miss out on my drunken misadventures


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> And _First Class?_



From that post (I edited it)


"I liked the Wolverine: Origins movie more than the first three, because at least it had people kicking each others ass, and the plot wasn't nearly as convoluted as three (which had a lot of action, but just utterly terrible plot).

X-Men First Class is the first X-Men movie that I thoroughly thought was a good movie. It picked a theme or two and stuck with them through out, had cool special effects, good action and an interesting character dynamic between Xavier and Magneto."


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

I post in this thread drunk about 30% of the time. Nobody notices. Im that good I guess . Love watching movies drunk you really dissect the movie for what it is. 

Para what you up to on NYE mate?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Ill probably kill someone.
> 
> And Spider-Man isn't "cheesy" in the sense that it is campy (the two are not synonymous furious george). If anything, J. Jonah Jameson is the only person that seems he really came straight out of a comic book. I mean really, Eddie Brock, Peter Parker, Marry Jane? There is nothing over the top or or cartoony about them. They're just lame.
> 
> Really, the same things that make people roll their eyes in Spider-man is the exact same things that make people roll their eyes in Transformers (and I know transformers is not popular here, because most people did not see it when they were pre teens here).



I guarantee you that if most of the people would pinpoint what they are calling "cheesy" (I know they aren't completely synonymous) that it would fall under the category of intentional camp (like Dafoe's performance).

And really, JJ is the only one that you got camp from? How about Aunt Mae and clobbering Doc Oct with an umbrella after saving "shame on you"? How about the constant civilians pointing and shouting "It's Spiderman!"? How about Pete's landlord? Were we supposed to take him serious? How about friggin' Macho Man? 

You have no case here. 


And as for your Transformers comparison I can only say you know you're wrong and shame on you. 



Stunna said:


> What? I got it yesterday and it's pretty fun so far.



SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> Para what you up to on NYE mate?



my brother and I are hosting a hotel party.  It should be good times


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> And as for your Transformers comparison I can only say you know you're wrong and shame on you.


No, shame on you for hating on me for enjoying FFXIII.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't drink tonight because we have no alcohol. 
My mom thinks our family is too alcoholic so she poured it all down the drain.
And I'm too young to go buy some more.
Sober New Years shall be interesting. Not that I usually get rip-roaring drunk but it's nice to have a drink at midnight, you know? Sheesh.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

...lol**


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I guarantee you that if most of the people would pinpoint what they are calling "cheesy" (I know they aren't completely synonymous) that it would fall under the category of intentional camp (like Dafoe's performance).


Any scene that has Mary Jane and Peter Parker together, and I would "guarantee" you that their entire love story was not suppose to be intentional camp. Which again, I have no idea why you keep mentioning camp. 



> And really, JJ is the only one that you got camp from?


 It's not the "ONLY" thing if we're being literal. 



> How about Aunt Mae and clobbering Doc Oct with an umbrella after saving "shame on you"?  How about the constant civilians pointing and shouting "It's Spiderman!"? How about Pete's landlord? Were we supposed to take him serious? How about friggin' Macho Man?


They're cute homages to the comic, I didn't say any of those things were even bad. 



> You have no case here.


I have a "case", but you seem to be fixated on this comic book theme, in which I never said anything against. I never said Spider-Man was bad because it tried to be comic book like, and Spider-Man really is not that much like the comic. Yes, it is not a _serious_ movie, but it is far from over the top and zaney like Scott Pilgrim or Hell Boy. Aunt May hitting Doc Oct with an umbrella for a laugh doesn't make the movie a cartoon in real life.

Having eccentric characters doesn't make it a real life comic ~_~, none of those characters are even surreal except for J.J. I'm sorry but Peters Land Lord and Macho Man Randy Savage (um...wrestlers act like Randy Savage in real life, with a prime example being Randy himself ~_~...) are comic book personified characters? You're really just starting to change the argument around and you're taking my words to absolutes. You make it seem like because you can prove that Spider-Man is at times silly, that that some how refutes my primary points of it being cheesy. And for a movie that tries to be silly, it also injects a lot of crappy drama in it, which totally destroys the point of being silly in the first place. 




> And as for your Transformers comparison I can only say you know you're wrong and shame on you.


I'm just saying, when people say that Spider-Man is cheesy, they're saying it is in the same fashion that a person would call Transformers cheesy. You're trying to play up this intentional camp as if a thread filled with film buffs would not know what that is. No one is talking about "camp" except for you.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

All I'm gonna be doing today is watching the new Trigun movie, and beginning The Borgias , and finish up Uncharted 3 . All my friends are out of town .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I may see _War Horse_ tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Lots of convos going on right now.  And I feel like I have something to contribute to several of them.

X-Men First Class.  Michael Fassbender was fantastic in that film.  The film really was set up to succeed or fail based on Magneto.  And he delivered in spades.

Resolutions for 2012.  We all need to determine how to handle Stunna in 2012.  I feel like we babied him and gave him a pass a lot because of his age.  But he's turning 13 next year.  He's going to be a big boy.  If he's going to be an active member of this community than he should be treated like everyone else.  No more free passes.

Final Fantasy XIII.  The gameplay was awful.  Probably the worst gameplay I have ever seen in a Final Fantasy game.  The game plays itself basically.  Manual mode is actually 90% Automatic.  Incredibly frustrating.  Great graphics but so what.  I'd rather play VII, VIII, IX, or tactics in a heartbeat.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought Stunna was turning 16 .


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna is turning 10.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Resolutions for 2012.  We all need to determine how to handle Stunna in 2012.  I feel like we babied him and gave him a pass a lot because of his age.  But he's turning 13 next year.  He's going to be a big boy.  If he's going to be an active member of this community than he should be treated like everyone else.  No more free passes.


...S-Sixteen. I'm going to be turning sixteen. >___>



> Final Fantasy XIII.  The gameplay was awful.  Probably the worst gameplay I have ever seen in a Final Fantasy game.  The game plays itself basically.  Manual mode is actually 90% Automatic.  Incredibly frustrating.  Great graphics but so what.  I'd rather play VII, VIII, IX, or tactics in a heartbeat.


It's not _awful._ I like how fast paced the combat is, but it is a bit ridiculous that you can only control one party member. I think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

u mad!!!!?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ...S-Sixteen. I'm going to be turning sixteen. >___>
> .


Well I'm turning 18 . Graduating in June of 2012 .

Just three more years for you Stunna .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

hahah Rukia

well done


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Jena said:


> I can't drink tonight because we have no alcohol.
> My mom thinks our family is too alcoholic so she poured it all down the drain.
> And I'm too young to go buy some more.
> Sober New Years shall be interesting. Not that I usually get rip-roaring drunk but it's nice to have a drink at midnight, you know? Sheesh.



Your Mother is smart. Alcohol is for losers.

I'll be spending my New Years around a bonfire that consists of me throwing Christopher Nolan blurays into a massive fire while I rub my hands together just like a fly.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

When I say cheesy I mean cheap, cringeworthy and pandering to the lowest common denominator.



> my brother and I are hosting a hotel party. It should be good times



What type? My extended family have thrown a few of them, they're fun.

Probably just get drunk and go to a rave.



> Alcohol is for losers.



Lies. Getting drunk everyday or something is though. What kind of drunks are you guys?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

this might be the first new years in a while where i dont get drunk. none of my friends are doing anything saucy, i could tag along with my lady friends, but that would be beta.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate my friends, they're all pussy chasing morons.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

OH MY GOD WE HAVE APFELSTRUDEL
Forget whatever I said earlier: this New Years is going to be AWESOME.
FUCK YEAH STRUDEL
I'M WAY TOO EXCITED ABOUT THIS



TetraVaal said:


> Your Mother is smart. Alcohol is for losers.


Like everything else, it's fine in moderation.



Ennoea said:


> Lies. Getting drunk everyday or something is though. What kind of drunks are you guys?


The kind that just falls alseep.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't criticize them.  Currently I am lying to a religious girl.  Its a pretty elaborate lie.  Not only do I claim to be catholic.  I lie about attending a certain church in town.  You know your lie is pretty hardcore when you are researching ways to make it more convincing.  

She's hot.  She asked me about my religious leanings right away and I lied to keep the conversation going.  Not looking to marry the girl.  Looking to get laid.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

You make it sound like it's easy to take someone who sounds pretty devout to bed.

...

...

Yeah. Yeah it is.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

I think everyone has been there Rukia. I'm waiting for you to become a Nolan fan so you can get laid, sell yourself down the river Rukia.



> You make it sound like it's easy to take someone who sounds pretty devout to bed.



Stunna when the devout girls are above 14 they're different. Let's just say they say alot that doesn't hold much weight.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Jena said:


> OH MY GOD WE HAVE APFELSTRUDEL
> Forget whatever I said earlier: this New Years is going to be AWESOME.
> FUCK YEAH STRUDEL
> I'M WAY TOO EXCITED ABOUT THIS



Holy shit, I haven't eaten a strudel in 5 years . I totally forgot about them till you mentioned them.



Rukia said:


> I can't criticize them.  Currently I am lying to a religious girl.  Its a pretty elaborate lie.  Not only do I claim to be catholic.  I lie about attending a certain church in town.  You know your lie is pretty hardcore when you are researching ways to make it more convincing.
> 
> She's hot.  She asked me about my religious leanings right away and I lied to keep the conversation going.  Not looking to marry the girl.  Looking to get laid.



A man can put up with just about anything if there is good pussy involved .


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Any scene that has Mary Jane and Peter Parker together, and I would "guarantee" you that their entire love story was not suppose to be intentional camp. Which again, I have no idea why you keep mentioning camp.



Okay, I'll admit some of the dialogue with MJ and Pete was cringe-worthy in Spider-Man 2 but it isn't worth the coal-raking it gets sometimes. The first Spider-Man wasn't bad at all with their romance. 

We don't speak of Spider-Man 3.



> I have a "case", but you seem to be fixated on this comic book theme, in which I never said anything against. I never said Spider-Man was bad because it tried to be comic book like, and Spider-Man really is not that much like the comic. Yes, it is not a _serious_ movie, but it is far from over the top and zaney like Scott Pilgrim or Hell Boy. Aunt May hitting Doc Oct with an umbrella for a laugh doesn't make the movie a cartoon in real life.



No simply having Aunt May doesn't make it a cartoon in real life but all those other things I mentioned that you just sort of blew off as "cute homages" together go along way in giving the entire series a strong/comic-booky/whatever appeal.



> Having eccentric characters doesn't make it a real life comic ~_~, none of those characters are even surreal except for J.J. I'm sorry but Peters Land Lord and Macho Man Randy Savage (um...wrestlers act like Randy Savage in real life, with a prime example being Randy himself ~_~...) are comic book personified characters?



The Land Lord wh is a blatant over-dramatic plot device thrown in to really drive home the fact that everything is against main character? Yes, I can EASILY see him in a comic book. 



> You're really just starting to change the argument around and you're taking my words to absolutes. You make it seem like because you can prove that Spider-Man is at times silly, that that some how refutes my primary points of it being cheesy.



Not really. I think what is happening here though is that we are getting caught up in semantics and it isn't going to go anywhere. You say cheesy, I say campy, blah blah blah... the point is, no matter what you call it the movies had many instances where it was not being altogether serious. Now for someone to look at those moments and say "this is silly! Why are they acting like cartoons/silly/whatever" then they are missing the point. At that point it isn't the film's fault. 

Now I never said that was *your* complaint but if you read a lot of the posts here you will see that it is definitely *their* complaint.



> And for a movie that tries to be silly, it also injects a lot of crappy drama in it, which totally destroys the point of being silly in the first place.



Here we don't just see eye-to-eye. I thought 1 and 2 (remember we do not speak of 3) struck a pretty good emotional balance between silly and heroic/dramatic, barring the "I do poetry now" scene in Spider-man 2.




> I'm just saying, when people say that Spider-Man is cheesy, they're saying it is in the same fashion that a person would call Transformers cheesy.



No, it is not the same way and the fact that you think it is scares me. Transformers problem isn't that it was cheesy. Calling a film "cheesy" in the worst sense of that word would be a compliment to most of the complaints brough up against the Transformers franchise.... like Unfunny, mean-spirited, slightly racist(?), and an eye-sore. 



> You're trying to play up this intentional camp as if a thread filled with film buffs would not know what that is. No one is talking about "camp" except for you.



Dude, *you are not the only person who has talked about the movie in this thread*. Read the posts again . Plenty of people were talking about camp and just not calling it that. Anyone who counts Dafoe's over-the-top performance as 'cheesy' is doin it wrong. 

All I'm sayin'.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

I live in Oklahoma.  Pretty much the fucking Bible belt of the United States.  My atheism is a deal breaker for some.  How devout is she?  That remains to be seen.  I think she is religious because her parents are religious.

And you are confusing me with Tetra, Ennoea.  I don't think Nolan sucks as much as he does.  I think Memento was good.  And some of his other films were decent.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I think everyone has been there Rukia. I'm waiting for you to become a Nolan fan so you can get laid, sell yourself down the river Rukia.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunna when the devout girls are above 14 they're different. Let's just say they say alot that doesn't hold much weight.





Stunna said:


> You make it sound like it's easy to take someone who sounds pretty devout to bed.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I live in Oklahoma.  Pretty much the fucking Bible belt of the United States.  My atheism is a deal breaker for some.  How devout is she?  That remains to be seen.  I think she is religious because her parents are religious.
> 
> And you are confusing me with Tetra, Ennoea.  I don't think Nolan sucks as much as he does.  I think Memento was good.  And some of his other films were decent.



I have 3 types of women to choose from: diseased whores, redneck gangsters, and the no sex before marriage type.

I'm moving states when I get the money. I can't take all these damn rednecks here .


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Final Fantasy XIII.  The gameplay was awful.  Probably the worst gameplay I have ever seen in a Final Fantasy game.  The game plays itself basically.  Manual mode is actually 90% Automatic.  Incredibly frustrating.  Great graphics but so what.  I'd rather play VII, VIII, IX, or tactics in a heartbeat.



Absolutely right.

Why is it that you suck sometimes?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

To each his own. /shrug


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2011)

The game plays itself.

The game plays itself.

The GAME plays itself.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah yeah, I get that. Regardless of that, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The game plays itself.
> 
> The game plays itself.
> 
> The GAME plays itself.



You had to bring it up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2009): A*

This movie was great too, but I prefer the Fincher version overall. Mikael and Lisbeth's relationship was a _bit_ more interesting in this, but I found the latter's Fincher incarnation more interesting. Mara's version just felt more crazy and distant.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What type? My extended family have thrown a few of them, they're fun.
> 
> Probably just get drunk and go to a rave.
> 
> ...



We rented a suite and it's pretty nice.  We're inviting good friends and we'll drink and smoke the new years in pretty loudly.  and drunkly

I used to be pretty loud as a drunk, still am but over the years I've learned to pretty much control it and function well enough.  No plans of throwing up or blacking out tonight



Rukia said:


> I can't criticize them.  Currently I am lying to a religious girl.  Its a pretty elaborate lie.  Not only do I claim to be catholic.  I lie about attending a certain church in town.  You know your lie is pretty hardcore when you are researching ways to make it more convincing.
> 
> She's hot.  She asked me about my religious leanings right away and I lied to keep the conversation going.  Not looking to marry the girl.  Looking to get laid.



You're my hero Rukia


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

if you can control one character in FF13, how does that make it any different then RPGs where you have no party and just go solo? If that's how the game works, then I don't really get the "it plays itself" argument (Aside from that, most turn RPGS basically play themselves anyway)


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lies. Getting drunk everyday or something is though. What kind of drunks are you guys?



I'm no drunk at all. I don't drink, _ever._



Jena said:


> Like everything else, it's fine in moderation.



So... meth is fine in moderation?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

I feel bad for people like Rukia, Lincoln, or Stunna who have trouble picking up women due to their region

move to LA


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

hey tetra no need for the Strawman


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my religion isn't what's stopping me from picking up women where I live.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You're my hero Rukia



Rukia is definitely hilarious, probably one of my favorite people on this board, but I can't lie, his scheme is not going to work. I've been down a similar path-- while a lot of Religious girls aren't as devoted as you're originally lead to believe, if this girl truly buys into the whole "blah blah blah save your virginity for marriage and the white wedding, yay celibacy" then it's going to go nowhere. Even worse, if the chick starts digging him and believing everything he says and she comes to find out he's lying about everything, she might slit her wrists or something.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

people who do not like alcohol generally do not like it due to

- they got shook from all of the anti-alcohol ads 

- they're traumatized because they have a retarded family member who became an alcoholic. 





> So... meth is fine in moderation?



If you're being serious, then Meth is fine in moderation....hence the term moderation.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Or c: they have no interest in it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> people who do not like alcohol generally do not like it due to
> 
> - they got shook from all of the anti-alcohol ads
> 
> ...



I would still think some of my family members are retarded even if they _weren't_ alcoholics.

I don't like alcohol because I'm straightedge.

And no, I wasn't being serious, I was being a smart ass.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Or c: they have no interest in it.



I should rephrase and say people who have an agenda against alcohol.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't like alcohol because I'm straightedge.



While we're here, that isn't a reason. That's like someone saying they do not like sex because they are a virgin.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

I avoid drinking mainly because I don't know how to act when I'm drunk. I become my avatar.



Violent By Design said:


> While we're here, that isn't a reason. That's like someone saying they do not like sex because they are a virgin.



Quit putting peer pressure on him.  

I haven't heard about straightedges in years. I remember when they were like violent militants.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

not all of them were just the Hardcore scene ones

Ian Mckaye kinda regrets making up the term now but it's a good idea


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> While we're here, that isn't a reason. That's like someone saying they do not like sex because they are a virgin.



That's a very idiotic analogy. I have a foundation for the reasons I don't like alcohol, or drugs and tobacco for that matter, but the only way to get my point across was to use a term that I dislike, but best describes my choices.



Furious George said:


> I haven't heard about straightedges in years. I remember when they were like violent militants.



I don't really like to refer to myself as "straightedge" as for the reason Parallax pointed out, but as I mentioned above, it seemed to be the most straightforward way to explain my reasoning.



Parallax said:


> not all of them were just the Hardcore scene ones
> 
> Ian Mckaye kinda regrets making up the term now but it's a good idea



Yep. The term itself just sounds a tad strange for me and the people generally associated with it tend to be a scene kids or hipsters, which are two groups of people I usually tend to throw rocks at.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> That's a very idiotic analogy.


Well, you had an idiotic response, so we're even. You could replace the word virgin with prude if it makes you giddy. 



> I have a foundation for the reasons I don't like alcohol, or drugs and tobacco for that matter,


Apparently, but you didn't state what it was.



> but the only way to get my point across was to use a term that I dislike, but best describes my choices.


Calling yourself straight edge in that context really doesn't flesh out anything. out of curiosity, what do u have against it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

yo bicurious george, you live in NY right. wanna come over and watch the Spiderman movies ?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Bicurious George lmao


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2011)

Letting a gorilla into your house? You gonna die.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, you had an idiotic response, so we're even. You could replace the word virgin with prude if it makes you giddy.



No need to use some self manufactured way of grasping for straws to validate your moronic statement. Everything I've said to this point is perfectly clear. You even followed up an initial moronic analogy with another equally moronic analogy. If someone is straightedge that doesn't make them "prude"-- and trying to draw parallels with a virgin is also a bit of a loose claim, seeing as you're talking about two opposites. Most straightedge people I know aren't prude, they just don't like alcohol, drugs, or tobacco-- their body is a temple. But I've seen these same people have sexual relationships and engage in plenty other activities, so it just goes to show that your analogies really are stupid. You should probably quit metaphors altogether.



> Calling yourself straight edge in that context really doesn't flesh out anything.



Yes it does. It just means I don't like alcohol, drugs, or tobacco for pretty standard reasons. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> yo bicurious george, you live in NY right. wanna come over and watch the Spiderman movies ?



 

*Tetra:* Do you also not eat any meat? I know that the band Rise Against are supposed to be straightedge too and their videos say I should not eat meat.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Tetra:* Do you also not eat any meat? I know that the band Rise Against are supposed to be straightedge too and their videos say I should not eat meat.



Well, for starters, Rise Against is really terrible.

But for the most part, I _rarely_ eat red meat, but to say I never eat it would be a lie. I like having steak every now and then, but when it comes to burgers, I definitely prefer turkey. It's not so much for a health reason (_although that does help_), but I actually just prefer the taste of turkey beef more so than regular ground beef.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

> yo bicurious george, you live in NY right. wanna come over and watch the Spiderman movies





Wow Tetra you sound like my Dad, though he's a conservative Muslim so that's his reason.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

I can see where Tetra comes from.  I've seen some people do some really stupid things while on substances and I respect his choice.

There's nothing worse than going to a party and not drinking or whatever and people start calling the person out and making said person uncomfortable.  Don't get me wrong I drink and smoke but if someone says no there's no reason to ridicule him and it just makes you look like an asshole.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol, who's ridiculing me? I'd honestly never notice it, 'cause I probably don't care what people think about me or my preferences.

Let it also be noted that I have nothing against anybody that drinks or whatever. If you do it responsibly, by all means, have fun.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

TetraVaals intellect, IT'S OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Everything I've said to this point is perfectly clear.


Yes, it is clear, but not helpful, teen bopper. I am asking why you do not like alcohol, you replied with " I am straight edge". Just in case you still do not understand what I am asking, I want to know *why* you're straight edge. I'm not sure if I have to write Tl;drs like you in order to get that point across mr.autism. 



> You even followed up an initial moronic analogy with another equally moronic analogy. If someone is straightedge that doesn't make them "prude"--


Um...what? I never said that if someone is Straightedge then they are prude.  I hope you don't study English. 







> Yes it does. It just means I don't like alcohol, drugs, or tobacco for pretty standard reasons. This isn't rocket science.



gosh, you are dense. I am asking why you do not like alcohol, saying you do not like alcohol because you do not like alcohol (adding other substances to the list doesn't help) is not a reason.

I don't get why you have to make such an easy question so difficult. 

I'm apparently not going to get an answer of any substance, so let's talk about something else. I think I'll bash your movie taste, want to bring one up you like?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Lol, who's ridiculing me? I'd honestly never notice it, 'cause I probably don't care what people think about me or my preferences.



I meant in general

anyways my Criterion Edition of Thin Red Line came in so peace out.

If I don't come back have a happy new years everyone and be safe


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes, it is clear, but not helpful, teen bopper. I am asking why you do not like alcohol, you replied with " I am straight edge". Just in case you still do not understand what I am asking, I want to know *why* you're straight edge. I'm not sure if I have to write Tl;drs like you in order to get that point across mr.autism.



For someone complaining about a standard paragraph, you just did a great job of editing your post to make sure you added more useless sentences. 

Can I ask you something, are you 12? Do you have some internet ego you need to protect at all costs? 'Cause believe me, everything you've said to this point is idiotic. Don't worry, I'm not calling you an idiot, I'm just saying you're making idiotic statements. 



> Um...what? I never said that straightedge makes someone prude. I hope you don't study English.


 
Actually, you did... when you said this: _"You could replace the word virgin with prude if it makes you giddy."_ You know, for that virgin metaphor you were trying to use for someone being straightedge. And you want to call me dense?  



> gosh, you are dense. I am asking why you do not like alcohol, saying you do not like alcohol because you do not like alcohol (adding other substances to the list doesn't help) is not a reason.



It's simple, because I like my liver and in general, I like being healthy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> For someone complaining about a standard paragraph, you just did a great job of editing your post to make sure you added more useless sentences.


Your paragraphs are far uglier to the eye. They're too chunky. 



> Can I ask you something, are you 12? Do you have some internet ego you need to protect at all costs?


You do remember some of the post you've made in this thread right? 






> Actually, you did... when you said this: _"You could replace the word virgin with prude if it makes you giddy."_


 Um...that sentence had nothing to do with the rules of being Straightedge, so no. 



> You know, for that virgin metaphor you were trying to use for someone being straightedge.


 That isn't a metaphor, and that still doesn't correlate with me claiming that all straightedge people are prude. 




> It's simple, because I like my liver and in general, I like being healthy.


 Yes, that is simple, sadly you did not say that a few post ago. I don't get why you have to make everything into such a huge fight. Believe it or not, there are other "standard reasons" for not liking alcohol.




Like I said before, since you seem to be touchy on this subject (granted you're touchy on all subjects), maybe I can bash your movie taste instead. It makes my internet ego feel better.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Your paragraphs are far uglier to the eye. They're too chunky.



No, you're just some intellectually-vapid person who most likely struggles with illiteracy. Wouldn't surprise me considering how terrible you are at using analogies.



> Um...that sentence had nothing to do with the rules of being Straightedge, so no.



Rules? What rules? What does this have to do with your inability to use a proper metaphor? You know what, I take back what I said about you not being an idiot, you clearly _are_ an idiot.



> That isn't a metaphor, and that still doesn't correlate with me claiming that all straightedge people are prude.



Yes it is. This statement:  _That's like someone saying they do not like sex because they are a virgin"_ backs up my claim, because you're using the term "virgin" in correlation with someone who is staightedge. That's called a metaphor, and an incorrect one at that. Congratulations, I just managed to give you a simple English 101 course, something your education system has failed to do.




> Yes, that is simple, sadly you did not say that a few post ago. I don't get why you have to make everything into such a huge fight. Believe it or not, there are other "standard reasons" for not liking alcohol.



Sorry, I just don't like stupid people. But you're right, people may have other reasons for not liking alcohol, but when I put it bluntly by saying that I'm straightedge, it shouldn't take you any type of crash course to figure it out. You're just not very smart, I'm sorry.



> Like I said before, since you seem to be touchy on this subject (granted you're touchy on all subjects), maybe I can bash your movie taste instead. It makes my internet ego feel better.



Well I don't "taste" movies, but I do have a preference, knob.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh geez.

I'm out for now, probably drunk posting later on though.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

*1408*- 3/10

Oh Steven King, you just have the worst luck with film adaptations, don't you?

To this film's credit, it has a strong start. Or as strong as you can hope for it to be. However, it steadily gets more and more ridiculous. When the room freezes over and every scene after, it becomes straight-up laughable. And don't get me started on the troll "I'm out of the room no wait I'm not" scene. I know that was King because it has his stank all over it. I know he'll find this shocking, but it looses its effectiveness when you have this in almost all your stories.

I did not like Cusack's acting. I appreciate that he was trying to mimic fear, but I couldn't understand almost anything he said throughout the entire movie. And that goes for the scenes when he wasn't in the room as well. The man also lacks an ability to act out crying in a semi believable way.

I couldn't completely rate it down because it did have some scenes that it pulled off well. Some of the earlier scares in the room were pretty decent as well.

I've never read the short story, but it seems painfully obvious that the movie had to add in a bunch of filler to lengthen it out. Ergo a lot of the scares are cheap and/or completely retarded.

I suppose if you've been living under a rock and have never read or watched another Steven King creation you might enjoy it more, but as someone whose had their fair share of exposure to him, it was really predictable.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

So what's up? I'm fucking bored and have to work until 1am tonight.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2011)

No, 1408 is a horrible film. John C. blows.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

I did have a lot of fun laughing at it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

'1408' is more proof that PG-13 just doesn't work.


----------



## Mojo (Dec 31, 2011)

The Blair Witch Project - It flat out stinks. I don't have a rating number for it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> '1408' is more proof that PG-13 just doesn't work.



I don't follow.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't follow.



I haven't read the book in years, but I do recall it being more visceral in tone, especially in contrast from the film. 

'1408' is just another example of studios trying to neuter horror movies to reach a broader audience. I've never seen one _legitimately_ terrifying PG-13 rated movie.

Name me one if you can.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

...

I    can't.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

This lady apparently did not like 'Drive' very much:


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2009): A*
> 
> This movie was great too, but I prefer the Fincher version overall. Mikael and Lisbeth's relationship was a _bit_ more interesting in this, but I found the latter's Fincher incarnation more interesting. Mara's version just felt more crazy and distant.



Damn, another _A_? Why must I live on an island that's secluded from the majority of the population? My only chance of watching this is online.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 31, 2011)

*Scream 2:* 8/10

Can never go wrong with Scream.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2011)

*Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadow*

I wasn't planning on seeing this after trailers and such but people wanted to + free movie coupons from christmas = why the hell not.

Predictably this movie was pretty boring actually. The only legitimately interesting bit to me was Jared Harris as an impeccable James Moriarty. Which culminates in a brilliant chess game at the end that is the reason if any to watch this film.

The chase scene everyone was talking about was nice, sadly this movie went on for like 4 minutes longer than it should have and had an ending that is set up but not in the best interests of the movie overall, decent watch.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

So, yeah. New Years in Church for me.

...

Yay?


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

*Sherlock Season 1*: 8.5/10
My mom ruined Sherlock Holmes for me when I was a kid. She _really_ liked it and would read the books to me and watch _all_ the movies with Basil Rathbone in them nearly every day. As a result, I got sick of the story and Sherlock Holmes altogether. Even now it's hard for me to tolerate any adaptations of the stories.
My friend forced me to watch the BBC series _Sherlock_ with much struggle.
And I totally like it.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 31, 2011)

Season/Series 2 is almost here


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So, yeah. New Years in Church for me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yay?



Stunna, come up to Detroit and you can join me and my friends. Drunk party hopping and the strip club!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

don't listen to him tittie bars are a money pit


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So, yeah. New Years in Church for me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yay?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_-NfKakS6A[/YOUTUBE]

My dad has this film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> don't listen to him tittie bars are a money pit



You aint lying. First time I went, I paid the $13 at the door. When I left, I realized I spent about $45. The lap dance was 20, then all the crisp $1 I stuffed into their thongs .

Its best to have a set amount to go in there with, like gambling, and leave the debit card at home.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2011)

The only PG-13 horror film I can think of that scared me was "The Ring", but its been along time since I've seen it. In general, I agree. I dont think a movie HAS to be R to be good, but generally movies designed to be PG13 go into production with the intent of softening their punches, and it shows in the scares.



> Merantau (2009)
> 
> This movie is modern martial arts film making done well. Sure it is at times corny cheesy or downright poorly acted (I swear one of the bad guys is Indonesian Chris Tucker) but it is primarily a Martial Arts movie and I tend to judge those on the action first (much like comedies). The truly great martial arts films are the ones that transcned that judgement, does this film do that? No. Does this film offer action unlike anything I can get anywhere else in modern action films? Yes.
> 
> ...



While Merantau is a good example of martial arts at its finest, I consider "Ong Bak" (1 and 2; not 3) and "Chocolate" to be a bit better. Maybe "Black Belt" too, but only because you dont usually see believable karate on-screen.

Of course, who can forget Steven Seagal's recent films.....Okay, Im being sarcastic there.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 31, 2011)

Taleran said:


> sadly this movie went on for like 4 minutes longer than it should have and had an ending that is set up but not in the best interests of the movie overall, decent watch.



Why was the ending not in the best interests of the movie? 

I thought the last few minutes were funny.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 31, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The only PG-13 horror film I can think of that scared me was "The Ring", but its been along time since I've seen it. In general, I agree. I dont think a movie HAS to be R to be good, but generally movies designed to be PG13 go into production with the intent of softening their punches, and it shows in the scares.
> 
> 
> 
> While Merantau is a good example of martial arts at its finest, I consider "Ong Bak" (1 and 2; not 3) and "Chocolate" to be a bit better. Maybe "Black Belt" too, but only because you dont usually see believable karate on-screen.



Dont forget The Protector.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 31, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Sherlock Season 1*: 8.5/10
> My mom ruined Sherlock Holmes for me when I was a kid. She _really_ liked it and would read the books to me and watch _all_ the movies with Basil Rathbone in them nearly every day. As a result, I got sick of the story and Sherlock Holmes altogether. Even now it's hard for me to tolerate any adaptations of the stories.
> My friend forced me to watch the BBC series _Sherlock_ with much struggle.
> And I totally like it.



I'm glad you watched it. It's one of my favorite shows. The acting is, of course, really good and I like the everything is very modern. Sherlock sending text messages and researching information on his phone is hilarious. 

I liked how Moriarty was introduced in the first season already. I think the first episode of the 2nd season airs tomorrow in the UK. Looks like they got a strong lineup of stories this season, more-so than the first season.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 31, 2011)

*Another Earth:* 1/10

Such a completely pointless film, using a hook to draw people in that's ultimately irrelevant. What purpose did the second Earth have? It's like they just added that in so they could call it a Sci-Fi film, 'cause I don't think it mattered at all except for the final two or three minutes of the whole damn film.

What a total let down. The acting was great, but that has to have been the most boring film I've seen all year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

* 127 Hours*-Normally I don't like survival movies. James Franco really made this movie for me, he was just brilliant. Not too mention all the beautiful scenery in the film. Very good directing.

* My rating: 7.8/10*

*30 Minutes or Less*-With this many big names, you would think this would have been funnier. It has its moments, but most of the jokes are just really crude. 

* My rating: 5.1/10*

Gonna be watching the Trigun movie tonight . Probably gonna watch Gladiator tomorrow too . It's been about 4 years since I've seen it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

James Franco?  Brilliant?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

In 127 Hours he was.

Although I can't say the same for everything else he's been in....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX9rwbF3HkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Opening up the New Year with Trigun: Badlands Rumble dub(my first time seeing the movie) .

Great start to a new year .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Excuse me.  Who are you?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

What?      Lol


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 1, 2012)

Should I bother watching *Underworld*? Anyone?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ORN4YgGSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes - Happy New Year.  Now answer the damn question


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 1, 2012)

Dammit!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Regarding Underworld.  No.  There are plenty of superior films.

Ennoea.  Did you follow my advice yesterday?  I consider you to be a bit of a film buff.  So I was really shocked to learn that you had never seen Perfect Blue before.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

* Trigun: Badlands Rumble*- Holy shit I loved this movie. Westerns are my favorite film genre ,and I love anime, and having seen the original anime, I knew this movie was gonna be awesome.

I was laughing a lot , and the soundtrack was awesome too.

And dat Wolfwood .

*My rating: 9.7/10*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

I like some anime related films.  Off the top of my head.  Ninja Scroll, Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust, Kite, Cowboy Bebop, Mezzo Forte, Akira, Ghost in the Shell.  Anything Evangelion related.  That last Haruhi film was terrific.

Miyazaki is a different category.  Please don't confuse the two.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Son of a bitch, I've never seen Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust . I've been meaning to though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Super 8 C+

It was a pretty entertaining movie. Some of it was a bit ridiculous for me. It did manage to hold 70% of my attention, but I couldn't help but talk about it while it was on.


----------



## Jena (Jan 1, 2012)

*House on the Haunted Hill (1999)*- .5/10
WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING
Ok, it's not _that_ bad, it's just pretty bad. For some reason the local station has started playing shitty horror movies at 2:00 AM. Alright then.
Well, Spike from _Buffy_ was in it for like two minutes so there's that, at least.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 1, 2012)

*The Hills have eyes - 7.5/10*

Why can't all gory horror movies be this good? 

Happy New Years!


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Should I bother watching *Underworld*? Anyone?



It's good although it can be a bit silly at times during the film but I found the vampires to be quite vicious and primal (rather than sparkly and randomly have X-Men powers).


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 1, 2012)

James, was Lisbeth any good?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2012)

What is Lisbeth?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 1, 2012)

You sly dog you.:ho


----------



## James Bond (Jan 1, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> You sly dog you.:ho


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 1, 2012)

The Prestige.

8/10

Ending dissapointed me otherwise would have been a 10/10.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 1, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Should I bother watching *Underworld*? Anyone?



Underworld isn't bad. The sequels get progressively worse with the 3rd one being awful. I guess they are making a new one. 

But yeah, you should watch the first one but maybe ignore the others.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 1, 2012)

Tintin- 10/10

Loved it.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 1, 2012)

Underworld - /10 

Since I was left hanging last night  [] I decided to watch it. It was alright, as Bond and Nakor said.  I was immediately striken with the sense that someone from the set of The Crow walked onto the set of The Matrix and filmed a movie about guns, vampires, guns, werewolves, guns, gunpires, wereguns, and yeah. 

And since I recently split up with my main squeeze, Kate Beckinsale strutting around in taut leather was alright as well.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes it is. This statement:  _That's like someone saying they do not like sex because they are a virgin"_ backs up my claim, because you're using the term "virgin" in correlation with someone who is staightedge. That's called a metaphor, and an incorrect one at that. Congratulations, I just managed to give you a simple English 101 course, something your education system has failed to do.



I know you've seen Lady Snowblood and everything, but that wasn't a metaphor. Metaphors and analogies are not the same thing.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2012)

Whats a Lady Snowblood? sounds Tarantino'ish


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year!

Last movie of '11 was State of Play, first of '12 was Little Murder. Watched them with my family and did not like them. Lately when I end up watching a movie with them, it always ends up being bad or mediocre.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't changed my set once all year.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Whats a Lady Snowblood? sounds Tarantino'ish



What is your Elitist level looking like? 

Generally you will not have heard of it if you aren't atleast a lvl 46 Douche.



Stunna said:


> I haven't changed my set once all year.



You need to make a resolution about that. Its a serious problem.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

I make no promises.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tetra you were so right. I was the guy who blacked the fuck out drunk last night. Throwing up and had to be carried inside lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

I ended up having a better night than I expected.  I went to the Thunder game.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 1, 2012)

How was it?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Last movie of '11 was State of Play, first of '12 was Little Murder. Watched them with my family and did not like them. Lately when I end up watching a movie with them, it always ends up being bad or mediocre.



Last movie of '11 was Kick Ass, first of '12 was Kill List. Good albeit depressing way to start my film viewing this year.



Furious George said:


> What is your Elitist level looking like?
> 
> Generally you will not have heard of it if you aren't atleast a lvl 46 Douche.



Aw fuck i'm only a lvl 5 Paladin.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Last of '11 was _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2009)_

First of '12 is _Never Let Me Go_


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice to see i'm not the only one starting the year with a depressing feature.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2012)

Am I too late for everyone's best movie of 2011?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

There are still more movies from 2011 I wanna see before I make my list.

*Never Let Me Go: B*


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year.

Best of 2011... 50/50, Melancholia, Moneyball.

Still need to see Girl/Dragon Tattoo though...


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2012)

First movie of 2012 

True Grit (1969)- 10/10 

Movie is absolutely brilliant. It's better than the remake no doubt. John Wayne as Cogburn was just fantastic, bridges also pulled off a stunning cogburn but I think Wayne just edges it. Also don't get me started on the scenery. Visually the movie is a delight.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

> Ennoea. Did you follow my advice yesterday? I consider you to be a bit of a film buff. So I was really shocked to learn that you had never seen Perfect Blue before.



I saw the movie back in 2002 Rukia. Infact I watched it a few months ago back to back with Black Swan to compare how much Aronofsky had ripped it off.

Horrible Bosses- B

Okay so I was drunk off my head and I watched this with a bunch of friends. I'm sure it wasn't as funny as I think it was, but it made me laugh alot so it must be half decent. And I loved Colin Ferrel's character, shame he wasn't it as much as he should have been. The film is kinda ridiculous because I can't imagine a bunch of average Joe's deciding to murder their bosses, but minus far fetched plot developments it was pretty good. But can Jason Bateman in a movie not play himself for once? Especially since even Aniston let loose in this one. Much better than the Hangover and it's failure sequel so recommended. The high pitched guy was hilarious.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2012)

I now know where bieber got the hair from.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

You were watching True Grit on Channel 4 weren't you? I though the same thing


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2012)

I was  

Where is your review?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There are still more movies from 2011 I wanna see before I make my list.


Same. Though I don't expect them to top my current favourite.

Leafie: A Hen into the Wild

If you guys haven't seen it yet I do recommend it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

So far 2012 has been a lot like 2011.  I am fighting for my life against Collectors.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

You ready to  kill some Reapers Rukia ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Harbinger just doesn't know when to quit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

He'll be my bitch by the end of ME 3.

Those Reapers won't know what hit them 

I guess they didn't count on Commander Shepard .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

I am trying to handcuff myself for Mass Effect 3 with my current playthrough.  I killed Wrex in ME.  And my goal is to kill Garrus and Tali in the suicide mission.  I want a save file like this just to see how it will affect my Mass Effect 3 experience.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2012)

Kill garrus and tali? Never would I experience such a shitty save file


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Dont forget The Protector.



I thought "The Protector" was just okay. The fight choreography was rather standard for Jaa.

Wrong Turn 4: C+

It's a step up over Wrong Turn 3, but not as good as 1 and 2.

It does contain one of my favorite slasher movie moments. The victim fodder characters actually get organized and fight back. It was refreshing to see the hot chicks brandishing knives while chasing the killers. It's too bad its followed up by one of the most retarded decisions in a slasher film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I am trying to handcuff myself for Mass Effect 3 with my current playthrough.  I killed Wrex in ME.  And my goal is to kill Garrus and Tali in the suicide mission.  I want a save file like this just to see how it will affect my Mass Effect 3 experience.



You're heartless . I would never kill Garrus or Tali, and have you blown up the Collector ship yet? Garrus is my favorite Normandy crew member, next to Shepard . 

Too bad I have little grasp on Wrex, because I never played ME 1. I always choose to let Wrex live during the motion comic though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't want to hear that from someone that kills the Queen.  

I have beaten the game 6 times already.  I want some variety in my save files.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

6 Times? I've only beaten it two times .

I'm gonna beat you up Rukia if saving the Rachni Queen screws me over in ME 3 .


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2012)

Why you guys gotta turn it into a game discussion? ALWAYS!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

We took a break and discussed Spider-man the other day.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought "The Protector" was just okay. The fight choreography was rather standard for Jaa.
> 
> Wrong Turn 4: C+
> 
> ...



This reminds me of  the time I argued with a girl what the best movie ever was.

She fought tooth and nail saying that Wrong Turn 3 is .


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna, which Dragon Tattoo did you like better?


----------



## Jena (Jan 1, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Garrus is my favorite Normandy crew member, next to Shepard .


Garrus is a bro. 
He's the kind of guy you want to drink beer and watch a game with.
A lot of people have sexual fantasies about the characters from ME.
My fantasy is sitting on a couch and watching hockey with Wrex and Garrus.



Grape Krush said:


> Why you guys gotta turn it into a game discussion? ALWAYS!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna's waiting for Disney's adaptation of Dragon Tattoo to make an informed decision.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Dammit, I am the only one here who has not seen the Fincher's Girl with the Dragon Tattoo? I missed my chance to go with my Aunt, and now I'm more than likely screwed until it hits DVD . 

I'm gonna have to beg my parents to take me .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

> This reminds me of the time I argued with a girl what the best movie ever was.
> 
> She fought tooth and nail saying that Wrong Turn 3 is



Wait best movie ever or from the Wrong turn franchise? Because if she thinks Wrong Turn 3 is the best movie ever then I hope you made her cry.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

She thought Wong Turn 3 was the best movie ever.

I really felt sorry for her .


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Dammit, I am the only one here who has not seen the Fincher's Girl with the Dragon Tattoo?
> 
> I'm gonna have to beg my parents to take me .



Fellow GWTDT virgin here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2012)

> This reminds me of the time I argued with a girl what the best movie ever was.
> 
> She fought tooth and nail saying that Wrong Turn 3 is



lol, I didnt mind Wrong Turn 3. Its a tolerable slasher film, but best movie ever? Odd.

The Top 10 most Read Reviews on my site is finally up: 

The top one got over 7k hits.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna's waiting for Disney's adaptation of Dragon Tattoo to make an informed decision.



I've rated both versions.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 1, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> She thought Wong Turn 3 was the best movie ever.
> 
> I really felt sorry for her .



Wrong Turn 3 was a good movie in my opinion, but I wouldn't say it is the best.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Been playing video games pretty much all day.  Took a break to watch some anime.  Damn.  Evangelion has certainly aged well hasn't it?  :amazed


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2012)

In some ways. I consider the anime to be good, but flawed.

End of Eva, however, is just sheer nonsensical AWESOMENESS!

Still mixed on Rebuild. 1st was lame, but the 2nd was good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking forward to the live action version with James Franco as Shinji?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year's everyone hope you all had a good one

I haven't watched a movie yet probably wont till at least tomorrow I've been watching Football all day


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Looking forward to the live action version with James Franco as Shinji?



. You can't be serious. He was great in 127 Hours, but overall I'll agree that he's a shitty actor.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

First set change of the new year. 

>raises cup

To many more.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Looking forward to the live action version with James Franco as Shinji?


... Is it bad I think that's good casting?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> First set change of the new year.
> 
> >raises cup
> 
> To many more.


I like Abyss and Vesperia more than Symphonia.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't gotten around to any other of the 'Tales' games, but I love Symphonia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Tales of Graces f comes out in March.

On a film related note, I meant to see Young Adult today.  But it didn't quite work out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

> Wrong Turn 3 was a good movie in my opinion, but I wouldn't say it is the best.



No Shit

Most of the popular 90s animes have aged well. The only one I think could maybe just work as a film would be Trigun.


----------



## Jena (Jan 1, 2012)

*Hanna*- 7/10
Actually works on a second time viewing as well.

Random question: What do you guys think of _Sin City_? My brother wants me to watch it (I've never seen it) but I've never had any interest in seeing it (I'm not really sure why, just based off the stills, trailer, summary, etc. it doesn't captivate me). Does it equal the hype?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Sin City is really good, I'd give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Hanna*- 7/10
> Actually works on a second time viewing as well.
> 
> Random question: What do you guys think of _Sin City_? My brother wants me to watch it (I've never seen it) but I've never had any interest in seeing it (I'm not really sure why, just based off the stills, trailer, summary, etc. it doesn't captivate me). Does it equal the hype.


I very much enjoyed _Hanna,_ but I didn't ask you to watch _Sin City._


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2012)

I like it, it's a good movie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Sin City?  Haven't seen it in a while.  I think it was a bit boring at times.  For instance, someone just mentioned Hanna.  Hanna is a much better film than Sin City.

But you can obviously do worse.  We talked about Wrong Turn 3 earlier today.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Sin City is overly stylised to the point it looks like a long perfume ad, but it's decent enough. Elijah Wood was brilliant in it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

I know this is the movie thread, but does everybody have their TV Show lists ready for 2012 ?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2012)

Breaking Bad
Fate/Zero

this is all I watched this year worth a damn


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't watch a lot of television, but I'll be tuning in for the rest of The Walking Dead's second season, Wilfred's second season, South Park, and most likely Teen Wolf. I haven't checked on what new shows are coming out.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shoulda watched SOA and Penguindrum then.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Didn't watch much. I liked Homeland though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Breaking Bad
> Fate/Zero
> 
> this is all I watched this year worth a damn



Ain't that a bitch, Breaking Bad and Fate/Zero's last seasons end this year, and this is the year the world ends.

Such a great way to end the world .

No Game of Thrones guys? Or how bout that Homeland?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

Anime is a separate category for me.  Too many to list.

Game of Thrones.
Mad Men.
Walking Dead.
True Blood.
Justified.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Game of Thrones was good but Middle Ages politics somewhat bore me. I really liked the plots involving The North Wall and the East though, it's what kept me watching.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2012)

there was no new Mad Men season this year

and Game of Thrones was pretty solid I forgot about that

the books however are fucking awesome and I love the deconstruction of the fantasy genre


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy shit, the new season of Justified starts in two weeks .

And Spartacus begins at the end of the month, with House of Lies coming on next Sunday.

This is gonna be an awesome month for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Can someone explain why Walking Dead has become such a phenomena?



> And Spartacus begins at the end of the month



You mean the Porno with a bit of a story.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2012)

No Mad Men in 2012?  Really?  

People like zombies, Ennoea.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2012)

because the first season was actually good Eno

whoops I thought you meant 2011 Rukia


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

So no fans of Gossip girl then? But Chuck and Blair might finally get together omg.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2012)

lol Gossip Girl

please


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Second season of Walking Dead's pretty good too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't seen it Stunna so I can't say


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh. It does have it's fair share of haters though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh and Vampire Diaries, though that show has come to an end for me this season. It was junk.

Oh fuckkity I missed Sherlock


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't seen Sherlock yet

I just dled the first series so I'm gonna watch it this week


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

The second episode is abit weak but overall it shits over the films. Not to mention Moriarty is frightening.


----------



## Jena (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I very much enjoyed _Hanna,_ but I didn't ask you to watch _Sin City._






Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I know this is the movie thread, but does everybody have their TV Show lists ready for 2012 ?



_Young Justice_
_Community_ (think positive! the hiatus will end! think positive!)
_Supernatural_  I can't stop, no matter how bad it is now.
_30 Rock_
_Modern Family_
Probably _Sherlock_
And I really want to check out _Awake_ when that starts


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The second episode is abit weak but overall it shits over the films. Not to mention Moriarty is frightening.



The closing scenes of season one were so suspenseful. Moriarty is not to be trifled with.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Can someone explain why Walking Dead has become such a phenomena?



Because everyone loves zombies and people don't mind when a series is dragging and boring as long as they seem them.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

Jena said:


> And I really want to check out _Awake_ when that starts



I've been checking NBC's website for the Pilot date everyday since last year, but I STILL have no idea when it's airing.



Ennoea said:


> You mean the Porno with a bit of a story.



Spartacus is an awesome political drama, AND has scenes of hot nude women :ho.

What more could you ask for?

And I forgot about Touch. I know it'll probably suck, but I like Kiefer Sutherland( He was awesome in 24), so I'm willing to give it a chance.

It might end up like that abomination known as Ringer .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2012)

*Five Easy Pieces*

I checked out the 2010 Blu Ray Criterion Edition and it's such a huge improvement over the original dvd release which was pretty subpar. 

Quite possibly the most important film in Jack Nicholson's career and quite possibly the most important film of that year as it kicks off the tone and mood that will go on to define the decade.  The cinematography isn't the sharpest but it has some lovely moments and as a whole smoothly carries the film.  Nicholson obviously is fantastic in this as he grapples with identity and class and struggling to find a place in both the common working man and coming from a privileged background.  If you haven't seen this film do it, it's one of Nicholson's finest hours and one of the best films of the 70's


----------



## Taleran (Jan 2, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Why was the ending not in the best interests of the movie?
> 
> I thought the last few minutes were funny.



It completely kills the scene that proceeds it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Them both going over the falls and dying (which is the classic ending for both of their characters in the books works as a payoff for the chess scene and resulting outcome / fight / declaration by Moriarty. It completely kills all of that by having the weight of their fall down the mountain be meaningless and it also introduces the doubt if any of the deaths in the movie have any weight or if anything in the movie means anything at the end. All two pay off two pretty terrible gags earlier.




You know thinking on that movie more, it reminds me of all the film adaptations of Alan Moore's work with various artists which are all books who you can hand someone completely out of context of the medium that it was built around. Both the Sherlock Holmes movies feel like the "cool" adaptation of a property that really shouldn't have "cool" attached to it all comes off like bullet points.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 2, 2012)

Taleran said:


> It completely kills the scene that proceeds it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would agree with you if it wasn't obvious that there was going to be a 3rd movie for the trilogy. I believe the studio has already started on putting things together for it. So I don't see the point in trying to make it an unknown at the end whether they died. 

No matter how much we would like these movies to be more serious, the gags are going to take precedence. That's just the style of these movies. 

Also, it's not the actual end of Sherlock Holmes in the books. Conan Doyle brought him back years later and continued the stories. I'm not sure what you mean by "classic" ending, unless the public is supposed to just ignore all the stories afterwards. I don't think of it as the end of Sherlock Holmes.

I thought the gag was funny.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 2, 2012)

Quite simply "The Final Problem" is what they are evoking at the end of the movie and in that story the name Reichenbach Falls of Switzerland carries a certain weight ONLY coming from Sherlock Holmes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






The town and the falls are known worldwide as the setting for an entirely fictional event: it is the location where Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's hero, Sherlock Holmes, apparently dies at the end of The Final Problem locked in mortal combat with his arch nemesis, Professor Moriarty.


When he reaches the Englischer Hof, the innkeeper has no knowledge of any sick Englishwoman. Realizing at last that he has been deceived, Watson rushes back to Reichenbach Falls but finds no one there, although he does see two sets of footprints going out onto the muddy dead end path with none returning. There is also a note from Holmes, explaining that he knew the report Watson was given to be a hoax and that he is about to fight Moriarty, who has graciously given him enough time to pen this last letter. Watson sees that towards the end of the path there are signs that a violent struggle has taken place. It is all too clear Holmes and Moriarty have both fallen to their deaths down the gorge while locked in mortal combat. Heartbroken, Dr. Watson returns to England.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 2, 2012)

- 6/10

A movie about a car tire that comes to life for no reason and has the ability to make things explode. I gave it a 6/10 because if you ignore the fact that its quite a silly storyline for a movie it does deliver on the story, that being there is none so if you want to watch a car tire roll about and kill everything in sight then this is a movie for you.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 2, 2012)

When will people learn that a movie adaptation holds it's own continuity? Comparing it to what it was adapted from is a pointless waste of time. 

I found the last gag to be fine. The movie was really enjoyable. The gags were pretty funny. Everyone's a critic.

Sherlock Game of Shadows: 8/10


----------



## Taleran (Jan 2, 2012)

My problem with that scene isn't that it breaks with the continuity of the books it breaks with the continuity established by the film up to that point. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you see how high that waterfall was? There was no way he was surviving that Oxygen or not.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

I found a couple gags silly myself.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> When will people learn that a movie adaptation holds it's own continuity? Comparing it to what it was adapted from is a pointless waste of time.
> 
> I found the last gag to be fine. The movie was really enjoyable. The gags were pretty funny. Everyone's a critic.
> 
> Sherlock Game of Shadows: 8/10


I think it's good for a movie to stand out as it's own story and make a few changes to suit the way the story is told but not too many that everything that made the original worth adapting/remaking is gone.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 2, 2012)

*Departures* ~ 8/10

Nice drama about the importance of the life and death, and the beauty of the mortuary rituals, constantly transiting between the comedy and the Drama with some highly accomplished emotive momments.




Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I know this is the movie thread, but does everybody have their TV Show lists ready for 2012 ?



Boardwalk Empire
Game of Thrones
30 Rock


----------



## Kobe (Jan 2, 2012)

ok after Top 10 movie lists, time to put up Top 10 Movie Soundtracks 

you can pick from anime too if you want. 

I'll have to think about it a little before I post mine. So many.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay.  So Haywire comes out in a couple of weeks.  Probably not very good.  It wouldn't be released in January if it were good.  But it deserves to be mentioned since the cast is so good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk3olXshHUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2012)

James Bond said:


> - 6/10
> 
> A movie about a car tire that comes to life for no reason and has the ability to make things explode. I gave it a 6/10 because if you ignore the fact that its quite a silly storyline for a movie it does deliver on the story, that being there is none so if you want to watch a car tire roll about and kill everything in sight then this is a movie for you.



Hmmm, friends of mine in Houston posted about this today, either it was on TV or you be my friend!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2012)

*Warrior*

7/10


*Office Space*

6.8/10


*The Help*

9.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 2, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Quite simply "The Final Problem" is what they are evoking at the end of the movie and in that story the name Reichenbach Falls of Switzerland carries a certain weight ONLY coming from Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Exactly. Which makes me not understand your point. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sherlock Holmes did not die there in the books. He didn't die there in the movie either.  


 I don't see the problem.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry Nakor.  I totally agree with Taleran on this one.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Kobe said:


> ok after Top 10 movie lists, time to put up Top 10 Movie Soundtracks


_Drive_, _Hanna_, and _Attack the Block_ make it of course. I'd have to think about the others.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 2, 2012)

Kobe said:


> ok after Top 10 movie lists, time to put up Top 10 Movie Soundtracks
> 
> you can pick from anime too if you want.
> 
> I'll have to think about it a little before I post mine. So many.



Titan A.E has one of the best sound tracks I have heard in a movie.



Grape Krush said:


> Hmmm, friends of mine in Houston posted about this today, either it was on TV or you be my friend!



Was watching it on LoveFilm through my 360


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2012)

wtf? Fate/Zero is on break til April? Rubbish.


----------



## Jena (Jan 2, 2012)

Kobe said:


> ok after Top 10 movie lists, time to put up Top 10 Movie Soundtracks
> 
> you can pick from anime too if you want.
> 
> I'll have to think about it a little before I post mine. So many.



I like the soundtrack for _Fantastic Mr. Fox_. 
I'm too lazy to think of 9 more.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 2, 2012)

*Takers*

The creators wanted to make a good mix of other heist movies, but failed miserably. Only two characters got some development, but even those ended up going nowhere. The opening robbery scene was a joke...what if the helicopter doesn't land there?  A couple of characters could have been removed from this, and it wouldn't have bothered anyone; Zoe Zaldana for ex.
The following people were part of the robber group: Hayden Christensen, Paul Walker, Chris Brown, T.I. How the fuck can I take this seriously? Not even Idris Elba is enough to outbalance this shit.

*Warrior*

It was good, but I feel it touched the surface of a couple of issues which were brought up. Hardy as  Tommy looked really intimidating sometimes. Better than Bane


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Mortal Kombat
Black Swan
Drive
Pulp Fiction
Trainspotting
Hanna
Scott Pilgrim vs The World
8 Mile
Natural Born Killers


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2012)

> Looking forward to the live action version with James Franco as Shinji?


Pretty sure you're trolling there.

Most anime- if they can be adapted into film- would have to be made in trilogies. I always figured if I were to do it, Part 1 would end with Toji's death/maiming, Part 2 would open with Asuka going insane and would end with that guy angel's death (maybe, or it might end with Asuka going insane and the dude not making an appearance all together). Part 3 would be End of Eva, with a few touches of the original anime's ending.

And I'd still be breaking  continuity to do that.

I still believe Dragonball has potential, albeit only with the Pilaf arc. I'd say do that, but replace Pilaf with Picollo (since he's a better villain). Part of the reason why I expressed disdain for most of the people bitching about DBE is that they failed to realize cinemas limitations when adapting. Krillin would be a pointless side addition dammit, unless they replaced Yamcha with him, but that would mean 'bye bye' to the love story. Plus, theres so much more to DBE to bitch about.

Ironically, the filmmakers of DBE must've thought the same things I did, because they did do the Pilaf arc, but replaced Pilaf with Picollo. It's too bad the filmmakers weren't interested in making an actual Dragonball movie.

Hmmmm, what else would potentially make a good movie? 

Probably not Hellsing, although it would make an epic movie in parts. Yu Yu Hakusho is too broken up in structure. Gundam Wing might make a good trilogy. Meribito (sp?) could probably make for a decent film. Full Metal Alchemist and Bleach wouldn't work though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

I dunno, I always thought that a Hellsing movie would be very similar to a Blade movie. Replace the swords and martial arts that Blade uses, and put in awesome gun fights.

The only real problem would be finding a guy who could play Alucard and Anderson.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2012)

Well whats going to be the main plot?

The first major arc in Hellsing (and keep in mind, most arcs aren't that long in it) is Father Anderson. That would make a poor starting place because people would expect vampire on vampire action (although it would make for a nice irony that the vampire is the protagonist, the slayer is the antagonist).

Now do you make a full movie based on that? You could just make that the first half of the film and the second half would be dedicated to the siege on Hellsing, which would be better, but it would break the scripts structure in half. The Father Anderson scene would seem pointless since he doesnt tie in directly to the siege. 

Then the next movie, do you focus on that chick with the gun or the card dude? Can you fit both in there? 

of course the third movie would just be the finale, which would be fine. 

Point is, Hellsing lacks a structure that can be adapted, unless you change the plot (like the first anime apparently did, but I never saw it).

Shaft: B

It hasn't completely aged well. Some of the acting is pretty weak (even Roundtree struggles at times) and I didnt always get why Shaft was so antagonistic of the cops (especially as that one dude constantly tries to help him, although by the end of the movie you get the impression that the two are friends who just like screwing with eachohter). I also felt the ending was pretty rushed.

But it was entertaining and interesting. Roundtree has a lot of charisma and more importantly, he's human. He's not an unstoppable badass like he would become. Plus, the score is pretty epic.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2012)

Soundtracks in no particular order 

Hanna 
Drive 
Black Swan 
Gladiator 
Pulp fiction 
Empire strikes back 

The rest I can't think.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 2, 2012)

So is Fincher adding a second OST award to his shelf? GWTDT blows Social Network's Soundtrack out of the water, but I'm afraid they might not want to give him a second one too soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

> Departures ~ 8/10
> 
> Nice drama about the importance of the life and death, and the beauty of the mortuary rituals, constantly transiting between the comedy and the Drama with some highly accomplished emotive momments.



Yeah the film deals with death quite poignantly. Something you don't see much of these days.

Transformers 3- Homeless tramp Megatron/10

I went in to this one with zero, nothing and even then this was so poor it was tragic. Just the most stupid, moronic turd ever. How anyone can like the franchise after this is ridiculous. And the Autobots were so ridiculous, I hoped Decepticons would kill everyone. Also didn't Megatron land in the Ice Cpas centuries ago so good one Bay, you couldn't even stop such a stupid plot hole.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2012)

The power levels are also pretty retarded in the transformers movie franchise


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2012)

*The Thin Red Line*

2010 Criterion Rerelease

My favorite film on WWII and my favorite war film in general.  What sets it apart from a large amount of War films and pretty much every WWII film (besides the superior camera work) is the lack of Patriotism and Nationalism.  If you've ever seen any movie in WWII this always rears it's head.  Instead it avoids that route and delivers a story that is beyond fighting for the country, it's just fighting to stay alive.  The meditative quiet moments juxtapose perfectly with the chaos and brutality.  The soundtrack is also sparse and doesn't rely on huge orchestral movements to create a faux sense of bravery and heroism, there isn't any of that and it feels more genuine and emotional because of that.  Much much more impressive than the _other_ 1998 WWII film it offers incredible acting with some of the best cinematography you will ever see it's a must watch

A+


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Optimus Prime I'm so badass, now watch me get stuck in wires for the next half hour.

I probably should watch Thin Red Line again, most of the WW2 movies of the last two decades are a huge blur for me.

I agree about how stupidly Hollywood deals with WW2. Orchestral soundtracks are the worst, that and slow motion and "No Johnny, don't leave me, we're gonna beat this war together". Johnny: "No I have to break that promise, promise me you'll take care of Frannie and give this letter to her *ugggh dead X_X* "NOOOOOOOOOOO I'm gonna take on a whole army now, WAHH" *shot dead too*. Now playing sad violin music. The End.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2012)

Fuck that im with you 

Optimus is a fucking badass in the franchise. The way he just fucked up the decepticons brings a smile to my face. Datforest fight  Not to mention how broken he is in the third one. The way he casually owns them is just


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I agree about how stupidly Hollywood deals with WW2. Orchestral soundtracks are the worst, that and slow motion and "No Johnny, don't leave me, we're gonna beat this war together". Johnny: "No I have to break that promise, promise me you'll take care of Frannie and give this letter to her *ugggh dead X_X* "NOOOOOOOOOOO I'm gonna take on a whole army now, WAHH" *shot dead too*. Now playing sad violin music. The End.



Yeah I hate that, luckily the film doesn't do cheap things like that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah the film deals with death quite poignantly. Something you don't see much of these days.
> 
> Transformers 3- Homeless tramp Megatron/10
> 
> I went in to this one with zero, nothing and even then this was so poor it was tragic. Just the most stupid, moronic turd ever. How anyone can like the franchise after this is ridiculous. And the Autobots were so ridiculous, I hoped Decepticons would kill everyone. Also didn't Megatron land in the Ice Cpas centuries ago so good one Bay, you couldn't even stop such a stupid plot hole.


Yeah.  That Optimus is a great guy.  I love how he and the rest of the Autobots pretended to be dead while the Decepticons raped the entire earth.  He did it just to spite the humans.  To prove to the humans that they need the Autobots.  Nice.

I also like how he was a sociopath.  Constantly boasting about how he would kill members of his own species.  His brother Sentinel Prime was surrendering and Optimus still murdered him.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

*War Horse: B+*                                                                                                                                                                                      Spielberg tells a story that shows how war both destroys and unites the lives of those caught in the crossfire, and guarantees the waterworks with his signature touch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Optimus Prime is the biggest asshole in the universe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

He's an asshole. All of Autobots are infact.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *War Horse: B+*                                                                                                                                                                                      Spielberg tells a story that shows how war both destroys and unites the lives of those caught in the crossfire, and guarantees the waterworks with his signature touch.



[YOUTUBE]CAKS3rdYTpI[/YOUTUBE]

this is in general my opinion on Spielberg and War movies


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Optimus Prime is the biggest asshole in the universe.



To be fair the humans are bigger assholes.


----------



## Jena (Jan 2, 2012)

*Sin City*- 5/10
I appreciate what this movie was trying to do. I recognize that everything from the look to the stories to the characters were intentional. When it was over the top, it was usually over the top with a purpose. It was full of metaphors.

But I didn't really like it.

I didn't hate it, either...I just...I was bored. No particular rhyme or reason to it. I was bored. I recognized when the movie should be grasping my attention, but it didn't.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *War Horse: B+*                                                                                                                                                                                      Spielberg tells a story that shows how war both destroys and unites the lives of those caught in the crossfire, and guarantees the waterworks with his signature touch.



Rukia is bound to cry now.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]CAKS3rdYTpI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this is in general my opinion on Spielberg and War movies


Yeah, that's cool, but irrelevant to _War Horse._


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna didn't like 2001: A Space Odyssey. War Horse looks like a typical Spielberg film. Has he ever not made one of those?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh wow Gilliam destroyed Spielberg. I agree about Schindler, but the average viewer and Spielberg's fans don't want to go home sad Para.

Stunna thought Alien was boring too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the film itself, but I understood the comparison. _War Horse_ isn't an instant classic or anything, but it's touching.

When did I call _Alien_ boring? I said it wasn't really scary, but boring? I don't seem to recall.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Jena said:


> I didn't hate it, either...I just...I was bored. No particular rhyme or reason to it. I was bored. I recognized when the movie should be grasping my attention, but it didn't.





Rukia said:


> Sin City?  Haven't seen it in a while.  I think it was a bit boring at times.  For instance, someone just mentioned Hanna.  Hanna is a much better film than Sin City.
> 
> But you can obviously do worse.  We talked about Wrong Turn 3 earlier today.


Boom.

Haven't seen it since it came out.  But apparently my memory is working just fine.  Heed my advice next time youngling.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna's set.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Spielberg's best movie is War of the Worlds.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

trololo**


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

I love how he incorporates War and annoying children (his two favourites) and puts them in a blender. Just pure brilliance. And the scene where the alien is mystified by the wheel. So much fun.


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

*Hugo *
5/10

I thought the movie was ok compared to the book. The book had a more gloomy feeling while the movie had a more happy feeling, I just hated it. It wasn't really the best overall and I was bored through out most of it but the scenery was amazing but the plot was just bleh.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2012)

I like Spielberg films, especially when he's making fun bombastic blockbusters like Jaws and Indiana Jones

it's just films like SPR and yes even Schindler's List they can falter at times and even though I like List a lot it at times it doesn't sit well how it ends.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Spielberg's best movie is War of the Worlds.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2012)

Fanning was so fucking annoying in that movie  

I dont know who was worse her or Jaden Smith in The Day the Earth Stood Still.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

DADDY WAHHHHHH. My favourite scene is when his dick son decides to be a dickwad yet still survives. Happy ending for all, well for the main characters atleast.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah that movie blows

I don't think I've really enjoyed a Spielberg film past the 90's


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Idiocracy- D

Who thought a satire on Anti-intellectualism would be so stupid. Mission accomplished?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2012)

it's a funny movie

you're too British to understand it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

I understood it I just found it too MTV funny to take it seriously. 

I read Speilberg is making a Terminator Prequel at the moment.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> Fanning was so fucking annoying in that movie.


THIS.  OMG THIS.

I've never had the opportunity to discuss my displeasure about War of the Worlds before.  I'm not fond of kids.  Great films have been ruined by annoying children.  War of the Worlds is pretty mediocre.  But Fanning is incredibly memorable.  For all the wrong reasons.  Never before have I endured such shrieking.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Fanning is atleast better than the two Smith kids.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Idiocracy- D
> 
> Who thought a satire on Anti-intellectualism would be so stupid. Mission accomplished?


It's a funny movie. Go watch your Monty Python .





Ennoea said:


> I understood it I just found it too MTV funny to take it seriously.
> 
> I read Speilberg is making a Terminator Prequel at the moment.



Jesus Christ .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Idiocracy?  Is that the one with Luke Wilson?  If so... yeah.  That's an F.  Terrible film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I read Speilberg is making a Terminator Prequel at the moment.


I don't believe you. Link.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fanning is atleast better than the two Smith kids.



Fanning's career is over though.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 2, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Fanning's career is over though.



She has like 6 movies in production this year, pretty awesome for a seventeen year old with no career.

*Super 8 - B+*

This hit me pretty hard, really touching film about overcoming grief. I could relate to the kid pretty well. The last scene in particular was brilliant, the camera held onto him grasping the necklace for just the right amount of time.

Abrams really needs to stop with the shining lights into the cameras its fucking stupid.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

> I don't believe you. Link.





Abrams loves his lens flare.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh _that?_ I knew about that; I thought you were talking about a literal one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Call it Terminator: Robopocalypse then.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> It's a funny movie. Go watch your Monty Python .


You'd better not be insulting Monty Python.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Monty Python?  Never seen it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

I've only seen a few minutes of The Holy Grail. It was too corny for my tastes .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

_Life of Brian_ > _Holy Grail_

*50/50:           A*


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2012)

Monty Python isn't bad, just silly.


----------



## Jena (Jan 2, 2012)

You people suck.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

No Jena, animated movies suck :ho.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm about to start my suicide mission Lincoln.  Female Shepard.  Kaidan and Wrex are dead based on my Mass Effect 1 selections.  I completed 3 loyalty missions.  Miranda, Morinth, and Jack.  Curious to see who all dies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

You son of a bitch . You're going to let Garrus die, but keep Miranda? Let alone letting Ash live and Wrex die?

You're dead to me .


----------



## Jena (Jan 2, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> No Jena, animated movies suck :ho.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

This is my sixth time dude.  I'm looking for something different.

Kasumi just took a rocket to the face.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I've only seen a few minutes of The Holy Grail. It was too corny for my tastes .


You've got lowsy tastes then. It's the right amount of corny. And also you can't judge Monty Python on Holy Grail Alone. You need to see the Flying Circus.


Lincoln Rhyme said:


> No Jena, animated movies suck :ho.


That proves it, you've got terrible taste.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> You've got lowsy tastes then. It's the right amount of corny. And also you can't judge Monty Python on Holy Grail Alone. You need to see the Flying Circus.
> 
> That proves it, you've got terrible taste.



I can only think of a couple of animated films I liked:

Trigun: Badlands Rumble
Gundam 00 Movie
Afro Samurai Resurrection
Gintama: The Movie

Yep, I think that's it . I would put Endless Waltz up there, but it's a been almost a decade since I've watched it, and I can barely remember it.


Sarah Michelle Gellar is hawt 

@Rukia, 

Miranda is your love interest isn't she? And I would never kill  Garrus . That's a strict no-no .

My main Shepard doesn't care for sex. All he cares about is killing people with biotics .

Although with my Infiltrator, my love interest is Tali.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

No.  I told you.  This is female Shepard.  She decided to remain loyal to Liara.

Two more casualties.  Grunt was taken by one of the seeker swarms.  And Garrus just ate a stray bullet through the crack in the door.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme needs to watch more animated movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

> Trigun: Badlands Rumble
> Gundam 00 Movie
> Afro Samurai Resurrection
> Gintama: The Movie



That's a terrible list. Dude watch some good animated movies.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No.  I told you.  This is female Shepard.  She decided to remain loyal to Liara.
> 
> Two more casualties.  Grunt was taken by one of the seeker swarms.  And Garrus just ate a stray bullet through the crack in the door.



We cant be friends


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Really?  He's never seen any Miyazaki films?  That's surprising.

Here is my final survival list:

Female Shepard
Miranda
Jack
Morinth

Ashley and Liara are both alive from Mass Effect.  So I will have a lot of chicks on my squad for ME3.  

Oh shit.  Guess Thane made it too.  Hopefully his disease will kill him.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 2, 2012)

*Drive* ~ 7/10

Good movie, the performances are quite good, and the first half was very entreteining, but a driver killing professional killers with ease, and the incredibly low security that the gangsters have, to the point that nobody found a good idea send some bodygurad when the leader of the mafia goes to see the guy who has be soloing their force, armed with just a knife, is a bit too much for my Suspension of disbelief, also i found the romance a bit too dull, on the positive side i really liked most the characters and the actions scenes were nicly done.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> *Drive* ~ 7/10
> 
> Good movie, the performances are quite good, and the first half was very entreteining, but a driver killing professional killers with ease, and the incredibly low security that the gangsters have, to the point that nobody found a good idea send some bodygurad when the leader of the mafia goes to see the guy who has be soloing their force, armed with just a knife, is a bit too much for my Suspension of disbelief, also i found the romance a bit too dull, on the positive side i really liked most the characters and the actions scenes were nicly done.


I have to admit I was surprised that Bernie wasn't more careful at the end.  He seemed like the careful type to me.  The type that wouldn't commit unless he had an escape plan.  Driver had a hidden weapon.  It seems like he should have been able to consider that possibility.


*Spoiler*: _Also_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone here seen Paul Blart Mall Cop? I was told it's the funniest movie "evar".


----------



## Jena (Jan 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone here seen Paul Blart Mall Cop? I was told it's the funniest movie "evar".



Whoever told you that is retarded.

It's mildly amusing. It's completely stupid, but I got some laughs out of it.

Doesn't really hold up well for a second viewing, though.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

That movie is horrible. I didnt find it funny at all but then again a few comedies make me laugh out loud.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

I heard Zookeeper is even worse.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Haven't seen that, I just dont bother with Kevin James' stuff.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 3, 2012)

Peaceful Warrior

Movie of the century material right there


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do you listen to people off the street and not us Eno


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 3, 2012)

The Usual Suspects - 8.5/10


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2012)

The Usual Suspects is overrated as fuck. So is Reservoir Dogs.


Yeah I went _there_... twice.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree. I still like the movie.

I wasn't too fond of Reservoir Dogs though.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2012)

Your 8.5/10 rating doesn't agree 

Seriously... Usual Suspects is the most overrated film EVER.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 3, 2012)

I overrate it myself. :ho

What do you rate it?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 3, 2012)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]CAKS3rdYTpI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this is in general my opinion on Spielberg and War movies





			
				thatfilmgeekguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're right, Terry....Munich was just full of answers wasn't it?





			
				MeatTycoon said:
			
		

> @thatfilmgeekguy No, it was full of shit.







Ennoea said:


> Stunna thought Alien was boring too.



That was Grape Krush, and he meant Aliens.



Ennoea said:


> Anyone here seen Paul Blart Mall Cop? I was told it's the funniest movie "evar".



I saw the ending once. Not recommended. Then again, you like Waterboy


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2012)

*The Ides of March*

Yawn. George Clooney is no director material.

5.5/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No.  I told you.  This is female Shepard.  She decided to remain loyal to Liara.
> 
> Two more casualties.  Grunt was taken by one of the seeker swarms.  And Garrus just ate a stray bullet through the crack in the door.



Oh, my bad.

Poor Garrus. What about Zaeed? 

And I wouldn't be surprised if Thane dies when you meet in ME 3. I could totally see Bioware pulling some shit like that.

Shit, School starts back in an hour, and I'm having to stay home all week . I hope my premium channels have some good movies to keep me occupied.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises is reworking Bane's voice.  Told you motherfuckers no one could understand the guy.



I let Zaeed burn to death during his quest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's see...

Shawshank Redemption - 8.5/10

Pretty decent. Not the greatest movie in the universe or anything, but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

> Why do you listen to people off the street and not us Eno



That's why I asked. I trust you guys way more than anyone else.

Waterboy is a favourite since I was younger, I love that movie

I remember watching a video where Bale admitted he had no idea what Bane was saying to him, and vice versa.

@Shawshank: Who put up the poster?


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight Rises is reworking Bane's voice.  Told you motherfuckers no one could understand the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I let Zaeed burn to death during his quest.



They changed the background sounds, not his voice. 

So no, you didn't tell us anything.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Nolan must be butthurt


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2012)

Doubt it. Bane is perfectly clear in the normal trailer. I doubt they're remastering the film at all, just the prologue.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah; personally the voice has grown on me some.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing worng with the voice itself, it is just so muffled.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2012)

I think rukia just forgot to read the article before posting it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> Nothing worng with the voice itself, it is just so muffled.


Because he's using a breathing apparatus. If it's audible, it's fine.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2012)

Sound of breathing apparatus and the accent is so pro elite.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Darth Vader used a breathing apparatus yet i could understand him. His voice is beyond muffled.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

And still audible.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

Bane wasn't that hard to understand for me .

Don't know why everybody seems to want to change his voice.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 3, 2012)

people are just butthurt he's not ten feet tall and calling Bruce a gringo


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> people are just butthurt he's not ten feet tall and calling Bruce a gringo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Speaking of movie ratings.


The Killer Elite - 6/10

Action. 'Nuff said. Though I didn't like the ending.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of movie ratings.
> 
> 
> The Killer Elite - 6/10
> ...



Yeah, that's pretty much where I had rated it as well. Kudos to them for giving it a literal 1980's feel with the actual setting being the 80's.

However I think Statham may be a bit better in his next outing, Safe.

[YOUTUBE]Gtt9cFrnzDc[/YOUTUBE]

Or as I like to call it...

Transporter 4: At Least 30 Minutes of Action Or Your Chinese Is Free


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Oh, my bad.
> 
> Poor Garrus. What about Zaeed?
> 
> ...


This time I am going to play as a racist paragon Shepard.  Basically I will agree with everything Ashley has ever said.  My goal will be to get all of the Alien characters killed off.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 3, 2012)

You've seen one Statem film then you've seen them all.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> You've seen one Statem film then you've seen them all.


You know... I really wanted to prove you wrong.  I thought of about a dozen films the guy has been in.  But all of the performances have been similar.  I think his performance in Snatch might have been the biggest departure of his career.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You know... I really wanted to prove you wrong.  I thought of about a dozen films the guy has been in.  But all of the performances have been similar.  I think his performance in Snatch might have been the biggest departure of his career.



Blitz and The Bank Job were rather decent if not exactly groundbreaking films to add to his current film career.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen both of those.  But clearly Statham was in his comfort zone with both films.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This time I am going to play as a racist paragon Shepard.  Basically I will agree with everything Ashley has ever said.  My goal will be to get all of the Alien characters killed off.



Got to Freedom's Progress with my old Adept on ME 2. He needs some level ups, and some decision fixing.

And I started up my Renegade Femshep today. So far I'm liking this Sentinel class .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

-Killed Wrex.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia, just how many ME 3 transfer files do you plan on making ?


I'm not sure if I wanna destroy the Collector Base or not with my Renegade Shepard. I hate Illusive Man, he's a total ass hat, but that tech could be useful. On the other hand, Ceberus is more crooked than the government in 24 .

Surprisingly enough, I haven't saved the Collector Base in any of my playthroughs .


----------



## Jena (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> -Killed Wrex.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia is making shitty transfer files .

Having Garrus killed .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

I always save the Rachni Queen though.  

Mass Effect 3 really could be the most disappointing game ever.  Everyone has these incredibly high expectations... it will be hard for Bioware to please everyone.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 3, 2012)

It can't be any worse than Dragon age 2, as long as i get to throw the Illusive Man into the sun i'll be happy.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 3, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes a game of shadows
rate:9/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I always save the Rachni Queen though.
> 
> Mass Effect 3 really could be the most disappointing game ever.  Everyone has these incredibly high expectations... it will be hard for Bioware to please everyone.



Well, as long as I get to fight giant Reapers, I'm pretty sure it'll be one of my favorite games of all time .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> It can't be any worse than Dragon age 2, as long as i get to throw the Illusive Man into the sun i'll be happy.


See.  I consider Dragon Age 2 to be a good sign.  I was entertained by that game.  I hate that two dungeons were used like a dozen times, but the overall story was decent.  If that is the worst Bioware is capable of then great.  This game will kick ass!


----------



## Amuro (Jan 3, 2012)

I liked sarcastic female Hawke and the pirate slut, thats about it. I really don't see them slipping up unless they don't kill off the space nazi, hate that bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashley Williams?  Most people have her dead already.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Ashley Williams?  Most people have her dead already.



I had originally killed her off but due to certain events i couldn't help she was alive in my ME2 runs. To make matters worse in ME3 
*Spoiler*: _not a huge spoiler but just incase_ 



she's the second human Spectre making her the first space Gestapo.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

*Enchanted: B*

Had to watch and name every reference to past Disney princesses in school. I found thirty-one references. Second highest found about twelve.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Kung Fu Hustle - 9/10

Can never get bored of this movie


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

Jason Statham needs to do a Holocaust movie and finally bag himself an Oscar. I saw his Biography the other day in a book store, it was hilarious.

Drive- A-
First thing I want to say to all the fatass that wanted her money back because this wasn't like Fast Five. Do not procreate you dumbass, Fast Five was a turd in comparison to this film.

So what can I say about this Neon laden crime thriller? It's slick, it's shiny, it's cool yet at the same time gruesome and tragic. The orange hue that covers the world, the night lights, the slow motion, the steady camera throughout the movie, it's perfectly directed and the cinematography is fucking brilliant. It's odd how the world outside of these characters doesn't seem to exist, they inhabit their own greedy world. Especially all the male characters who seemed to be different variations of each other, greed, pride and ambition rampant in all of them and it resulting in their respective downfalls. It's tense, brutal and hypnotic, and the car chase is expertly shot.

Is it perfect? Hell no. You could say it's style over substance. And I was annoyed by how  coincidental the whole film was, the few characters all somehow being part of the same game was alittle too neat. But as I said all we see is the world the driver inhabits and nothing else. It reminded me alot of Bittersweet Life, though I'd say BL was better. The main characters reason to protect the girl in that one was alot more compelling. Pretty good movie though, I don't get why people said this was boring. Fast Five was way more of a bore.

Also never watch this with a girl, all you hear is "awwww Ryan Gosling", "how dare they touch him", "Where can I get one?" etc.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

Eno why do you know girls that talk during movies


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Eno liked BL more cause it had asians in it


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

> Also never watch this with a girl, all you hear is "awwww Ryan Gosling", "how dare they touch him", "Where can I get one?" etc.



Thats would be the date done for me


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

*Content:* Sherlock ~ A Scandal in Belgravia
*Rating:* *****

Although this was the opening episode to Series 2, the format of this show is essentially a trilogy of 90 minute films. And from the quality alone, it can easily compete and outperform a vast majority of the films released in 2011. Can't wait for The Hounds of Baskerville this Sunday.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Scandal in Belgravia was absolutely fantastic, I agree. Cumberbatch is amazing but so is Freeman. The actress who played Adler was also brilliant.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

> I think Eno liked BL more cause it had asians in it



You have a dirty mind Para.



> Thats would be the date done for me



It was a cousin. She loves gore way too much though. And is a Ryan Gosling fangirl. At one point she turned to me and told me he was in Notebook.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

> Scandal in Belgravia was absolutely fantastic, I agree. Cumberbatch is amazing but so is Freeman. The actress who played Adler was also brilliant.



Downey Jnr should watch it and die in a pile of his own shame.

Para what did you like the most about Driver?

Tell me it was the orange hue


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Downey Jnr should watch it and die in a pile of his own shame.
> 
> Para what did you like the most about Driver?
> 
> Tell me it was the orange hue



how much a "visual experience" the film is which is a silly term but I loved the colors and the cinematography and how the soundtrack melded in there perfectly and kept the tempo and tone of the film going.  I also liked the approach the film and how certain scenes (strip bar) were directed and shot.  I also really liked the acting and characters.  Yeah the romance was a bit meandering but it was shot so well and it was so visually attractive that who cares.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

the elevator scene was supposed to be awkward, there's nothing graceful or fancy about stomping someone's head off


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> Scandal in Belgravia was absolutely fantastic, I agree. Cumberbatch is amazing but so is Freeman. The actress who played Adler was also brilliant.



Benedict and Martin have amazing chemistry together. And the scenes between Benedict and Lara Pulver were pitch perfect. Some people didn't like the reveal at the end, but I loved it. Too many people are either stuck on the original consensus that Holmes was asexual or are just riding the HoYay/Yaoi train that the recent Downey Jr version of the series has made legions of women turn into a horde of uncontrollable zombies with suspiciously asthma-esque sounds originating from the general location of their respective vajayjay's anytime the two leads are on the screen together. This take on Holmes being "The Virgin" who has simply not taken an interest in women prior to intellectually matching wits with Adler is rather refreshing.

And the interweaving of all the little plots and mysteries(i.e "The Boomerang Backfire Incident") gradually into the main plot was fantastic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

I still think the elevator scene was awkward.

I would also like to award some demerits for poor song selection.  For the most part the film did sensational in this category.  But it failed miserably during the beach scene.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

The kiss lasted too long, para.  I almost don't think it should have happened at all.  I'm not going to kiss a girl when there is a guy standing next to me preparing to murder my ass.  The director went for style during that scene.  And he hurt his film in the process.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

now you're just nitpicking Rukia :|


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

The elevator scene should have been more like this


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm adding it to my Blu Ray collection when it comes out.  But lets not get carried away.  The film has some flaws.  And the director is pretty pretentious for an up and coming non-established filmmaker.


*Spoiler*: _One aspect of the film I really enjoyed but haven't had the opportunity to discuss yet_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> The elevator scene should have been more like this


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah it has flaws I didn't say it was perfect

but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

And Vault, my good sir, you're getting a rep for posting a Reese moment .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

Listen up.  Hold it guys.  Stunna is in the thread.  Some serious knowledge is about to be dropped.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

@ Rukia's comment.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

*The Muppets: B+*

A stirring return full of gags that only the Muppets themselves could pull of with such flare and fun.

Hey, screw you Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

Brad Pitt is getting a lot of award buzz for his performance in Moneyball.  And I thought he was adequate in the film.  But its a travesty that Gosling is basically getting ignored.  He had three great performances in 2011.

That's almost Michael Fassbender level.  (Fassbender turned in four.)


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Reese reminds me so much of Batman but a bit of trivia 

Both Christian Bale and Jim Caviezel played Jesus


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

I use to think Pitt was a shitty actor.

Then I saw Fight Club .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh Brad Pitt.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

White Jesus.

/ryoma


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahaha Rukia i wish i could rep you again for that comment :rofl Thats quality


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

Gosling was much better than Fassbender this year

and if anything Pitt should be getting praise for Tree of Life

but that's another topic altogether


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

I just visited Amazon.  I'm mad that there are apparently no plans to bring Spirited Away to Blu Ray.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> Reese reminds me so much of Batman...



I think I answered one of your previous Batman comparisons in another thread(the PoI one) but Reese is more efficient than Batman. 



> Vault said:
> 
> 
> > Batman without the mask who uses guns and operates in broad daylight too
> ...




[YOUTUBE]DabAy9Xv0GM[/YOUTUBE]

Greatest Single Scene of 2011.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit I love that scene .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

This really was an excellent trailer.  Drive immediately catapulted to the top of my list after I watched it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGJ87mBgtxs[/YOUTUBE]

I want to talk about some individual scenes.  Driver and Joan from Mad Men escape after Standard is shot and they regroup at a hotel.  I thought Gosling was terrific in this scene.  He casually put on his driving gloves and got intimidated the shit out of his accomplice.  He was scary.  He did a good job.

Gosling was also excellent during a casual diner scene when he threatened "you shut your mouth or I'll kick your teeth down your throat and shut it for you."  This was the first time in the film that we got a glimpse of the monster inside him.  The whole theater realized that the film was going to go in a different direction after that scene.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I just visited Amazon.  I'm mad that there are apparently no plans to bring Spirited Away to Blu Ray.



Why? I refuse to purchase DVDs. I will pretty much buy any Miyazaki film on Blu-ray(Ponyo being the obvious exception)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Sherlock- A Scandal in Belgravia 

TV shouldn't be this good. Someone call the Police.

A+


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 4, 2012)

Scream 4: 9/10

Almost good as the original.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sherlock- A Scandal in Belgravia
> 
> TV shouldn't be this good. Someone call the Police.
> 
> A+



Absolutely amazing i think im going to watch it again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

My only two issues with the episode were the addition of Moriarty helping Adler, and turning Adler her in to a damsel towards the end. She was awesome on her own, and the ending should have shown how capable she really is rather than it being borderline cheesy.

But outstanding nonetheless, Adler and Sherlock were electric.


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)

I still have to watch the new _Sherlock_ episode.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Sherlock > Adler even if its just slight. So yeah i dont think she got turned into a Damsel tbh


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

And it's been revealed that Universal neutered Matthijs van Heijningen Jr. when it came to 'The Thing' prequel, forcing him to remove all practical effects and replacing it with CGI. However, if you all want to, check out this video below of all the great artists involved who DID make some incredible practical effects that unfortunately went to waste.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 4, 2012)

speaking of The Thing this is fucking amazing


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2012)

Sherlock series 1

Holy shit why did I just barely watch this why?  3 90 minute episodes and it becomes one of the best if not the best program on tv that year.  It's fun and exciting, the cast is electric with great chemistry and that fucking finale ending.  Shit I'm gonna watch the series 2 premiere, I'm completely blown away.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

What did you think of the second episode?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2012)

it was fine

it was nowhere as good as episode 1 or 3 but it wasn't terrible.  Kinda meandering but that girl was hot


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

BBC hasn't renewed the series for a third one, it's why the three biggest stories are being covered during this run


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2012)

probably because everyone involved is super busy and if it lessens Moffat's work load and has him improve Dr Who I'm all for it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

BBC tend to do that, I remember the wait of a second  season of Luther to be officially confirmed.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Sherlock; A Game of Shadows (for the second time) - 10/10.

I seriously have no problems with this film, I adore the shit out of it and Robert/Jude have brilliant Holmes/Watson chemistry. Great comedy, amazing action and brilliant acting. My favourite film of all time I have to say.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> Sherlock; A Game of Shadows (for the second time) - 10/10.
> 
> I seriously have no problems with this film, I adore the shit out of it and Robert/Jude have brilliant Holmes/Watson chemistry. Great comedy, amazing action and brilliant acting. My favourite film of all time I have to say.



/Kanyeshrug


----------



## Kobe (Jan 4, 2012)

*Eight Below
*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> And it's been revealed that Universal neutered Matthijs van Heijningen Jr. when it came to 'The Thing' prequel, forcing him to remove all practical effects and replacing it with CGI. However, if you all want to, check out this video below of all the great artists involved who DID make some incredible practical effects that unfortunately went to waste.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

Y'know, as I'm watching Nostalgia Critic's review of _Santa Claus The Movie,_ I'm surprised Hollywood hasn't attempted to make another origin story for ol' St. Nick.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

Watching 'District 9' right now-- I still love this movie as much as I did when it first came out in August 2009. I think one of the main reasons I pimp this movie so hard is because of how realistically it blends its fantastical elements into the real world. There's just something rewarding on an imaginative level in terms of how realistic Blomkamp made all of the alien weaponry and technology feel plausible. You just rarely see that with any title in any medium of entertainment that involves laser guns and giant mechs. And as much as I love the mech genre, they always come off inherently impractical, yet Blomkamp managed to come up with something that made sense in terms of its proportion, mechanical design, and its functions. Fucking love this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Watching 'District 9' right now-- I still love this movie as much as I did when it first came out in August 2009. I think one of the main reasons I pimp this movie so hard is because of how realistically it blends its fantastical elements into the real world. There's just something rewarding on an imaginative level in terms of how realistic Blomkamp made all of the alien weaponry and technology feel plausible. You just rarely see that with any title in any medium of entertainment that involves laser guns and giant mechs. And as much as I love the mech genre, they always come off inherently impractical, yet Blomkamp managed to come up with something that made sense in terms of its proportion, mechanical design, and its functions. Fucking love this movie.



I still think that the movie lacks common sense. 

Although what is Blomkamp doing anyway? "District 9" was a pretty big deal and I haven't heard about anything from him since...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 4, 2012)

The Hangover Part 2

6/10

The first one was funnier. I also disliked how the plot in this movie was such a waste of time if all they had to do was check the elevator.

Also, is the kid seriously not gonna give a darn about losing a finger? lol wut... Hes a muscian for crying out loud.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I still think that the movie lacks common sense.



If you hate the film's narrative or characters, or whatever "message" you decided to take away from it, fair enough. But one thing he did right and did well was taking the fantastical portions of hard-edge science fiction and making them realistic within the context of the film. I would like to see him one day do a film in a similar vein of Duncan Jones' 'Moon' considering how great his TedX presentation was. The guy obviously has a lot more brains than just being a blockbuster action director. 



> Although what is Blomkamp doing anyway? "District 9" was a pretty big deal and I haven't heard about anything from him since...



He just finished filming 'Elysium' last month, but it's gonna require a very lengthy post production, which will result in the film being released on March 1st, 2013.

He will start working on his third film later this year, entitled 'Chappie', which is another original screenplay he wrote.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

The weapons might be practical, but everything else including the photoshop cross species sex was something you see on the covers of third grade gossip magazines.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

Perfect Gwen Stacy.  Tremendous casting.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The weapons might be practical, but everything else including the photoshop cross species sex was something you see on the covers of third grade gossip magazines.



Actually, that's how they do things in South Africa, especially in Soweto.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2012)

> If you hate the film's narrative or characters, or whatever "message" you decided to take away from it, fair enough. But one thing he did right and did well was taking the fantastical portions of hard-edge science fiction and making them realistic within the context of the film. I would like to see him one day do a film in a similar vein of Duncan Jones' 'Moon' considering how great his TedX presentation was. The guy obviously has a lot more brains than just being a blockbuster action director.



Well yeah, my issues tend to be reserved for the script. I had no problem with the films direction (other than the sudden shifts to the mockumentary style, although even that could be the script I guess).



> He just finished filming 'Elysium' last month, but it's gonna require a very lengthy post production, which will result in the film being released on March 1st, 2013.
> 
> He will start working on his third film later this year, entitled 'Chappie', which is another original screenplay he wrote.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that thread...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

> Actually, that's how they do things in South Africa, especially in Soweto.



They photoshop cross species sex?



> (other than the sudden shifts to the mockumentary style, although even that could be the script I guess).



Who was it had a huge rant about this on here?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They photoshop cross species sex?



Yeah man, all the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds fun for them


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Watching 'District 9' right now-- I still love this movie as much as I did when it first came out in August 2009. I think one of the main reasons I pimp this movie so hard is because of how realistically it blends its fantastical elements into the real world. There's just something rewarding on an imaginative level in terms of how realistic Blomkamp made all of the alien weaponry and technology feel plausible. You just rarely see that with any title in any medium of entertainment that involves laser guns and giant mechs. And as much as I love the mech genre, they always come off inherently impractical, yet Blomkamp managed to come up with something that made sense in terms of its proportion, mechanical design, and its functions. Fucking love this movie.



What stuck out for me was how awesome of a character Wikus was. I normally don't like very talkative or clumsy characters like him.

But something just really stood out to me . Copley did a damn fine job.


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Perfect Gwen Stacy.  Tremendous casting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

**


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

I love Emma Stone .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

I would give it to Emma Stone.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Me too Tetra .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd bend her like a pretzel and make her lick her own ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd drink her bath water.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd drink her sweat.

Beat that .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

That's nasty.

*Edit:*  Well it sort of depends.  Licking her sweaty body sounds right up my alley.  Sitting on your couch at home drinking 12 ounces of her sweat out of a chalice... now that would be nasty.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

I think they already did.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah man, that's fucked up.


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I think they already did.



The consistent decline in post quality from the beginning of this page is amazing. You can line graph that shit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's nasty.
> 
> *Edit:*  Well it sort of depends.  Licking her sweaty body sounds right up my alley.  Sitting on your couch at home drinking 12 ounces of her sweat out of a chalice... now that would be nasty.



You're probably right .

Speaking of Stone, is Crazy, Stupid, Love any good?

I usually don't like rom coms, but I've heard it's pretty good


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)

What is this I don't even



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You're probably right .
> 
> Speaking of Stone, is Crazy, Stupid, Love any good?
> 
> I usually don't like rom coms, but I've heard it's pretty good


Eh, "good" as far as rom coms go.
Shirtless Ryan Gosling 


That's pretty much all I remember.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

Stone is one of the few actors capable of dragging me to the theater.  I will see her in anything.  If she had played Katie Holmes' part in Jack and Jill... I would have been there opening night.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd pimp her out to fucked-up people and gain profit out of it.

And in before someone says he'd lick her liver.




Rukia said:


> Stone is one of the few actors capable of dragging me to the theater.  I will see her in anything.  If she had played Katie Holmes' part in Jack and Jill... I would have been there opening night.



Have you seen The Help? One of the best films last year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Speaking of Stone, is Crazy, Stupid, Love any good?
> 
> I usually don't like rom coms, but I've heard it's pretty good


I don't think its that funny.

But its worth a rental just to see Gosling and Stone in a film together.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Stone is one of the few actors capable of dragging me to the theater.  I will see her in anything.  If she had played Katie Holmes' part in *Jack and Jill*... I would have been there opening night.



Fucking hate that title . First time I saw the name before i pulled up the trailer, I was like:

"Holy shit, Alex Cross is getting another adaptation already ? "

Too bad it was so much worse .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

Summer Glau on the other hand...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Isn't she in Knights of Badassdom?

BTW, when is that coming out?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know when that's coming out, but the things I'd do to her would make humanity weep in disgust.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

What the fuck is going on here


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

Emma Stone discussion again bro.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

But it involves drinking bath water and 12 ounces of sweat in a chalice


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> BTW, when is that coming out?



Tentatively spring of this year... which probably means it will be pushed to the summer.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Jim Carey would beat anything we could come up with.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw2SEqS6YrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Detective said:


> Tentatively spring of this year... which probably means it will be pushed to the summer.



That's great it looks funny(to me at least).

Holy shit, I'm laughing so hard from this thread . Better get all my laughs in before I have to start those AP classes in 3 weeks .

But who knows? Maybe my teacher will be nice enough to not give me a lot of homework :33.


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> /Kanyeshrug



Why, what's wrong with SH2?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm pretty sure Jim Carey would beat anything we could come up with.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw2SEqS6YrE[/YOUTUBE]



I hate Jim Carey so much. The guy is painfully unfunny (_the lone exception being 'Dumb & Dumber'_).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Funny. I've never seen Dumb & Dumber .

My Dad keeps telling me to watch it. I guess I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I hate Jim Carey so much. The guy is painfully unfunny (_the lone exception being 'Dumb & Dumber'_).


I think he is funny in Eternal Sunshine.  Mainly because his performance wasn't over-the-top.  The film is funny because of the writing more than anything else.  Fantastic writing.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

*The Tree of Life: C/C-*

I sorta know, or think I know, what Malick was going for here... but did he have to do it in such a slow, meandering manner? I almost dozed off a couple times during it... _especially_ in the first thirty to forty minutes. I definitely have mixed feelings about this one.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I hate Jim Carey so much. The guy is painfully unfunny (_the lone exception being 'Dumb & Dumber'_).


While not an example of him being funny The Truman Show is a good movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *The Tree of Life: F*
> 
> I sorta know, or think I know, what Malick was going for here... but did he have to do it in such a slow, meandering manner? I almost dozed off a couple times during it... _especially_ in the first thirty to forty minutes. I definitely have mixed feelings about this one.


Fixed it for you.

That's what you really meant.  Some respectable people in this thread gave the film a strong review.  Don't be afraid of upsetting them.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

Trust, I'm not attempting to sugarcoat anything... I just have mixed feelings. There was stuff I hated, like the first thirty or so minutes, but there was stuff I really liked, like stuff in the middle... 

EDIT: If the whole movie was more like the middle when it just focused on young Jack, Brad Pitt and them, I would've really enjoyed it. But even then, it was so slow.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Which means you hated two thirds of it Stunna, F seems about right


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

30 minutes of 138 minutes isn't 2/3rds.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

> I hate Jim Carey so much. The guy is painfully unfunny (the lone exception being 'Dumb & Dumber').



I watched Cable Guy the other day. Wanted to jam a fork in my eye. Also I hate Dumb and Dumber, even the 9 year old me found it's humour embarrassing. Liar Liar on the other hand, classic

Also yeah Carey Mulligan, I'd hit it hard. Emma Stone, I'd hit it with a shovel.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not surprised Stunna didn't like Tree of Life, Malick films are either well liked or people find them boring and meandering


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

I think my score would've increased a whole letter (maybe) if the first thirty minutes with the whole dawn of creation with the dinosaurs and crap was removed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also yeah Carey Mulligan, I'd hit it hard. Emma Stone, I'd hit it with a shovel.


I find them both attractive.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2012)

Why would you pick Mulligan over Stone :|


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> 30 minutes of 138 minutes isn't 2/3rds.



You only mention liking the middle mate  Which means the start and end was pretty crap. 

I might just try this Tree Of Life myself and see what i think of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a big Mulligan fan.  I think she is a very talented actress.  And I think she has done an excellent job picking roles so far.  But she's not as attractive as Emma Stone.  Emma Stone might be a turn off for a few people because she does look incredibly young.  Carey looks more like a woman.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

> Why would you pick Mulligan over Stone :|



I fear Emma Stone would start doing impressions of my penis if I let her see it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Emma does look like jail bait indeed  With that said Mulligan <<<<<<< Emma any day.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> You only mention liking the middle mate  Which means the start and end was pretty crap.
> 
> I might just try this Tree Of Life myself and see what i think of it.


I personally find F to be a _bit_ harsh... though I often find it hard to give that to any movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Para you seem like a big Malick fan, what did you think of The New World?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2012)

I liked it, it's his weakest film but it's still interesting


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

I would also give it to Carey Mulligan.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

So, I got halfway through Gladiator today. I haven't seen this film in 5 years, and it's still pretty good. Commodus is a really cool villain, and Maximus is actually a really compelling main character.

Gonna finish the second half tomorrow, but I'd give it a 8.8/10 so far.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm hyped for TCM's Oscars marathon. I'm gonna tune in every night.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Oscars? I wonder which mediocre talent will be showered with praise this year?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2012)

> Who was it had a huge rant about this on here?



Probably me. To me, flipping the switch there is a major copout.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Oscars? I wonder which mediocre talent will be showered with praise this year?


I keep myself pretty up-to-date movie wise.  Casting decisions, shooting schedules, buzz, I'm usually aware of all of these intangibles.

The answer this year is Martin Scorsese and Hugo.  I hear its a good film.  Good.  Not great.  One of Martin's weaker efforts.  Probably wouldn't get any nominations if Martin didn't make it.  But since he made... it will likely get 10.


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I keep myself pretty up-to-date movie wise.  Casting decisions, shooting schedules, buzz, I'm usually aware of all of these intangibles.
> 
> The answer this year is Martin Scorsese and Hugo.  I hear its a good film.  Good.  Not great.  One of Martin's weaker efforts.  Probably wouldn't get any nominations if Martin didn't make it.  But since he made... it will likely get 10.


It's a movie about the magic of movies.
That's screaming for awards.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

I can only think of three films I've actually agreed with that won Best Picture of the Year:

Unforgiven
The Silence of the Lambs
One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest

Can't think of any others .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't remember: do you guys usually do an Oscar pool here in the forums?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

What the Hell is an Oscar pool?


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)

I've never even watched the Oscars.
All the award stuff kind of blends together for me. Oscars, Golden Globe, Academy, etc. I rarely agree with their choices anyway so I just ignore them.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

I just look up the winners on the Net.

And I'm with Jena, I seldom agree with the winners.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> What the Hell is an Oscar pool?


Where you make a list of what movies and stuff you think will win in their respective categories, and whoever has the most correct wins.


Jena said:


> I've never even watched the Oscars.
> All the award stuff kind of blends together for me. Oscars, Golden Globe, Academy, etc. I rarely agree with their choices anyway so I just ignore them.


Oscars and Academy Awards are the same thing. I watched for the first time last year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Where you make a list of what movies and stuff you think will win in their respective categories, and whoever has the most correct wins.



Oh 

And Stunna, I think you're thinking of the Celebrity Death List . That one is in the Lounge I think.


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Where you make a list of what movies and stuff you think will win in their respective categories, and whoever has the most correct wins.
> 
> Oscars and Academy Awards are the same thing. I watched for the first time last year.



They're the same thing? 
My mind is full of fuck.
Why does it go by two different names, then?



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I just look up the winners on the Net.
> 
> And I'm with Jena, I seldom agree with the winners.


It also just seems like one or two movies win everything. Again, I don't really pay attention to them, but that's my perception of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

> Where you make a list of what movies and stuff you think will win in their respective categories, and whoever has the most correct wins.



That shouldn't be too difficult. 

War Horse will probably win some and they will pat Spielberg on his back and he'll smile gleefully that such littler effort can get him an Oscar. In fact from the trailers it looks so tastelessly Hollywood that Oscars come a knocking.

Moneyball should get Brad Pitt his Oscar, either him or George Clooney. Whichever one takes them to more dinners. 

Hugo will win Best Film, since it's about Films and people love Martin. While The Artist will be ignored because it's French.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Surprisingly enough, I do agree with the Emmy's. They do make stupid decisions sometimes, like Kyle Chadler beating Steve Buscemi, Jon Hamm, Hugh Laurie, Michael C. Hall, and Timothy Olyphant.

How did a new actor beat all those veterans(with exception of Olyphant, he's the new kid on the block)?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Kyle Chandler was great...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Didn't they all ignore The Wire because the cast was predominantly non-white?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay, cool. I'mma make an Oscar pool thread once they release the nominations.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Kyle Chandler was great...



But not even close to the likes of Steve Buscemi or Jon Hamm.

I don't like Boardwalk Empire(Don't like the gangster genre that much), or Mad Men. But I will give credit to both of them that they are probably the two greatest actors on TV now.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well acting is in the eye of the beholder. Simple as that.
I have watched only a few episodes of both shows Mad Men and Broadwalk empire(I will watch em sooner or later) but I really loved FNL and I enjoyed Kyle Chandler's performance and character.
House and Dexter were under the weather last seasons and Cranston who is in a completely different league was out that year so... it wasnt such a surprise anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

No one even mentioned Olyphant.  And that dude carries his show.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Walton Goggins is better 

As for the oscars, the artist is currently the favourite for winning the best picture.
It goes like this.
Artist 1st
Descendants 2nd
Warhorse 3rd
Hugo 4th

I also want Michelle Williams to win best actress cause I love her since dawson's creek


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2012)

Win best actress for that Marilyn Monroe portrayal?  You must be joking.  She's a good actress.  And she did the best she could with what she was given.  But that film was rubbish.

Michelle Williams was much better in Blue Valentine.  I don't think she is a contender this year.  The field is too crowded.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 4, 2012)

She will win a golden globe for sure for female lead in musical/comedy...as for the oscars she will definitely be nominated...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

> There was a time I used to tolerate Katherine Heigi.



Trying to recall a time? Nope.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Walton Goggins is better



This man speaks the truth. Boyd is one hell of an anti-hero .

I still like Raylan, but not nearly as much as Boyd.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2012)

Not even gonna press play.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Trying to recall a time? Nope.



She wasn't terrible in Knocked-Up. 

Ironically enough she wasn't happy with the one movie she was bearable in. Something about it being sexist.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2012)

Every Seth Rogen film is sexist


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 4, 2012)

The Thing(2011):

8/10. Not as good as the original but nonetheless I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> She wasn't terrible in Knocked-Up.
> 
> Ironically enough she wasn't happy with the one movie she was bearable in. Something about it being sexist.



Did you read this on Cracked, by any chance? 



Movies like _Knocked Up_ don't really bother me because they're about as sexist toward men as they are toward women. Both genders are reduced to stereotypes. If the women in _Knocked Up_ are humorless shrews, then the men are morons who are addicted to porn. The validity of that statement is debatable, but I still think that the movie isn't particularly sexist because it's doing essentially the same thing to both the men and the women.

And, yeah, like Cracked points out, she's full of shit. If she really cared about how Hollywood portrays women, then she would stop contributing to the problem by playing stereotypical harpies in shitty romantic comedies.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2012)

Jena said:


> Did you read this on Cracked, by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. 

Also, I really didn't think Heigi's character was really all that shrewd and humorless. Whatever uptightness she showed was pretty much justified. Her boyfriend forgot about her in an earthquake and saved his bong instead. She kind of had a right to have sand all up in the vagina.

And yeah, I read that Cracked article.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Sexist? She was in the Ugly Truth. She has no case when she does these movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

> "This is a cool character. It's tough to compete with Seth Rogen's likability





Wait do people actually like Seth Rogen? Jesus he's terrible.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2012)

Rogen would fit in my circle any day


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sure he would.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

Meh, I find him somewhat amusing.
He's not a selling point on a movie but he doesn't make me not want to see a movie just because he's in it.

Er..."indifferent" seems to cover it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Seth Rogen is a gaylord muppet. 

Anyway, I'm watching 'The Devil's Rejects' right now and I'm not satisfied with the way Rob Zombie decided to use Diamond Dallas Page-- I would have given anything to see him give the diamond cutter to Otis.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

I just wish Seth Rogen would stop playing Seth Rogen in all his movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm waiting for him to become a serious actor, like Channing Tatum.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I just wish Seth Rogen would stop playing Seth Rogen in all his movies.



I wish Seth Rogen would stop breathing.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm sure he would.



Weren't you supposed to block me?

Sorry I am not as much of an elitist as you are when picking my friends  Mr. Forever Alone Narcissist. Good luck with that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh, I was making an innuendo joke.

You know, like Seth would _literally_ fit into your circle...


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

But not a sexual innuendo?

If not then I don't see the humor.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Judging by him calling Set Rogen gay I think it was a sexual innuendo. 

Who knew we'd go from discussing Drive to anal jokes involving Seth Rogen.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Damn it, Ennoea, you got in the way.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

Now is the joke targeting the circle in question or the person filling said hole?


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

Not too far off from my circle.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys lounge around in tights and sniff each other?


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

You don't?


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

No.


...we lick our fingers and then rub them on each other.

...it's not as sexy as it sounds.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

We pop each others back acne.

It is as sexy as it sounds.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's my circle of friends...


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

This thread just went into another weird place. And I like it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Here's my circle of friends...



I assumed they would be imaginary, but this is unexpected.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 5, 2012)

Hard Eight (Sydney)

A well done and calm character study, with a couple of twists and good cast. Nice debut movie by Anderson. I think I'm going to proceed chronologically with his movies.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 5, 2012)

To Have and Have Not - 8.5/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I just wish Seth Rogen would stop playing Seth Rogen in all his movies.



I think the only Rogen movie I liked was Paul. That one was a good movie.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Frozen
 pretty good b movie (besided one discusting gore scene) 6/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

On the verge of dropping Breaking Bad. I just find it tedious for some reason


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows:  B+.

The final film of the franchise.  I've seen it before obviously.  But holy crap.  This was really good.  It's refreshing to see the bad guys win for a change.  I never expected the series to end with Dobby's death.  That was more stunning to me than the Bruce Willis reveal at the end of Sixth Sense.

Bellatrix is a great villain.  I'm just amazed by how dangerous she suddenly became when she noticed the sword.  The best villain in the franchise.  I can't imagine anyone but the great Helena Bonham Carter playing the part.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah, bellatrix was pretty badass as the final villain of the series.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 5, 2012)

Troll Hunter - 7.5/10

Really enjoyed this movie and thought the trolls designs were extremely detailed and only real negative thing to say about it is not showing a certain scene rather just using the resevoir dogs trick and letting us imagine whats happening.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 5, 2012)

Un Prophete/ A Prophet - 8.5/10; An amazing foreign film, exceptional acting. Really great movie about prison and drug dealing.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> On the verge of dropping Breaking Bad. I just find it tedious for some reason



Dropped it after 2 seasons.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Rebecca A+

Joan Fontaine plays unnamed woman on a trip to France who comes across the wealthy widower Maxim De Winters, and after a whirlwind romance she becomes his second wife. Returning home with him to Cornwall however she realises Rebecca, Maxim's dead wife, holds a strange power over some of their inhabitants, and most importantly her new husband. She is haunted by the memories and legacy left behind by Rebecca, while slowly uncovering the mysterious circumstances around her death.

Absolutely terrific. A perfectly crafted Gothic thriller, each shot is sublime fully capturing the the obsession surrounding Rebecca, the eeriness of Mandalay and the haunted characters inhabiting it. Sometimes Hitchcock's films feel like they're dragging the characters along but not here, it was perfectly paced and all the events unfolded naturally. It's subtle, elegant and best of all is never shocking for the sake of it. Some will find it boring, even meandering at times but to me it was perfectly made for a mystery. Foretelling dialogue, interesting and flawed romance, all finished off with an incredibly creepy performance Mrs Danvers. One of the most satisfying mysteries I've seen in a while. My only big issues were Joan Fontaine being somewhat dithering at times, and with how well the film ends. A bit too neatly for it's subject matter but imagine that's thanks to Hollywood rather than the original vision.



> Dropped it after 2 seasons



I think I'm just gonna drop it. The criminal aspects to it bore me. I'm honestly surprised by how highly it's rated.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I think the only Rogen movie I liked was Paul. That one was a good movie.



He was good in _50/50_ too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't see how anyone could drop Breaking Bad

I'll chalk this one up to being too British on the part of the viewer


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't see how anyone could drop Breaking Bad
> 
> I'll chalk this one up to being too British on the part of the viewer





'Breaking Bad' is amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

I honestly don't know. I just didn't find any of the crime dynamics interesting. I do like the character stuff, but it's too slow moving.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2012)

What about the crime dynamics aren't interesting?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 5, 2012)

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou

Original, imaginative, charming, whimsical; a rich ride with a great cast. Maybe a bit too quirky, but it worked nonetheless. Good soundtrack too. The accoustic Portuguese covers of those David Bowie songs...genius idea.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't see how anyone could drop Breaking Bad
> 
> I'll chalk this one up to being too British on the part of the viewer


Me to. Walt is a very compelling character, along with Jesse.

It's a good mystery story, with awesome  characters(The only exception being Skylar, until Season 4), and it has some really awesome dark humor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I think the only Rogen movie I liked was Paul. That one was a good movie.



I didn't like that one. It's satirical elements came across as too heavy handed, as if the director wanted to make a statement. Take the jabs at blue collar religion. It could've been funny, but instead it comes across as mean spirited and pretentious. Worse, it takes a rare breed of religious folk and makes them out to be the norm.

It mixes silly slapstick humor with deep, thoughtful musings and the whole thing didn't gel for me. But to each their own.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> Dropped it after 2 seasons.


Dropped after three episodes.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

For me, Breaking Bad didn't get super awesome until after Gus was introduced. Gus, Mike, Pinkman and Saul make the show incredible. Walter's lack of common sense just pisses me off. Skylar is somehow even more annoying than her husband. Seriously, I hope the entire family gets wiped out next season. Bryan Cranston plays the character flawlessly, but I just despise the character, but I also just hate the actress playing Skylar, there's just something about her face and voice that makes me want to punch her.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Dropped after three episodes.



Good man, good man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

I feel terrible for you man.  You endured a lot of crap!  That couldn't have been easy.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2012)

Not really, I saw a few episodes here and there before Gus was introduced. Didn't watch the complete first or second seasons until after this last season was finished.

Still, it's one of the best if not the best dramas I have ever seen.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I feel terrible for you man.  You endured a lot of crap!  That couldn't have been easy.



Season 2 was especially bad for me  The way it just dragged and dragged. I didnt even finish it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

When I used to watch the show I remember getting excited when I was interrupted by a commercial break.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Im very picky about TV shows  

At the moment im only watching Vampire Diaries and Person Of Interest. With the former i love the fact that there is no filler whatsoever just straight up plot from start to finish which is refreshing to see. Person Of Interest is the Batman Tv show done right which i always wished for. Sons of anarchy is also good even though i havent seen the latest season.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

I so regret not watching the first two seasons of Sons of Anarchy when I had Netflix .

I only saw the first episode, which was really good.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

It gets better and better. Apparently the new season is also excellent.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't think anyone that is watching Vampire Diaries should say Breaking Bad is a bad show


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

The show stagnates and you know it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2012)

don't confuse a slow burn with stagnation


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Im not, season 2 was dull mate. Also i hear this stuff about it takes Season 4 to actually get into full flow? Thats not a slow burn, its horrible pacing.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2012)

Should I buy speed racer on blu-ray for $7.99?

I enjoy the movie, not sure if I want to actually own it though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

I dunno if I'd buy it, but I do enjoy the movie as well.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Just build your collection, so yeah go for it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Reading through this thread I often wonder if opinions can, in fact, be objectively wrong. 

You guys suck.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Reading through this thread I often wonder if opinions can, in fact, be objectively wrong.
> 
> You guys suck.



Go on.    .    .


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> Go on.    .    .



That is all. 

Give me your opinions on Flava of Love and maybe I'll elaborate.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Here goes, you guys asked for it. Breaking Bad is one of the worst paced shows I've seen with so much hype. I can do slow burners, I get hard ons from slow burning shows that build up to incredible finales. But Breaking Bad isn't it. It doesn't build up to anything, stuff happens and then all of a sudden nearing the ending episode a sub plot pops out of nowhere and becomes deathly important. The fact they had to blow up a plane to give us a satisfying ending to all those damn pool previews shows how poorly planned the show is. 

Also I don't care for any of the gangster shit, it's not interesting. I'll be honest, I'm not such a huge fan of the genre but I can still watch it if it's interesting. The show isn't. The acting is great but the characters whine and moan, rinse and repeat for 10 episodes. How many times have they stopped producing the drugs? I think by the episode I was on S3 e7, it was probably the 7th time. The characters move a step forward and three back, it's regresses constantly. Other than Jesse I don't like anyone from the main cast, Skyler is annoying and Walter is a bully. Heck Father and Son issues were the best thing about S3 up till now and it's a minute subplot. 

The best episodes were when Walter was trying to come to terms with his mortality. I honestly don't find any of it compelling, it's just not natural. It's like the plot is so random and the characters are just trying to figure out what the hell is up. I would be okay if the plot didn't stop and start again and again and then just repeat what we'd already seen.

Is it a terrible show? No it's fine, I just don't find it interesting, simple as that. Who knows maybe S3 and 4 are the best things ever made but if by now the show hasn't got me then sadly I'm out.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

*Midnight in Paris: A-*

I'd like the 1980's myself.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Here goes, you guys asked for it. Breaking Bad is one of the worst paced shows I've seen with so much *hype*.


I think this is the biggest problem new viewers will have with Breaking Bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

If you're gonna be given the title of the greatest show ever then it better be. You know what the problem with Breaking Bad is, Walter is hard to like. Dexter in all it's Spanish novellaness is still watchable because Dexter is an incredible character. Walter is just whiny and crazy. And a bully.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

*The Resident*- 2/10
The actor who played John Winchester in _Supernatural_ was also in this movie. He played a stalker who scuttled around in the walls of an apartment building. That was mildly amusing. It wasn't supposed to be, but it was.
It was not a good movie.
The plot, writing, and acting were pretty bland.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

I just can't repeat this enough.  The opening credits for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo are fantastic.  I bet dozens of artists have called Mr. Fincher hoping they can talk him into directing their next music videos.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> If you're gonna be given the title of the greatest show ever then it better be. You know what the problem with Breaking Bad is, Walter is hard to like. Dexter in all it's Spanish novellaness is still watchable because Dexter is an incredible character. Walter is just whiny and crazy. And a bully.



Hype should not come into your own feelings on a show/movie. At all. 

Personally I like Walter far more then I like Dexter (as per S3 of Dexter anyway). 

Dexter is a cartoon character. An entertaining one, mind you but he is not real at all. Walter is on some levels or another actually relate-able.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

> I just can't repeat this enough. The opening credits for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo are fantastic. I bet dozens of artists have called Mr. Fincher hoping they can talk him into directing their next music videos.



Lady Gaga wants him to direct her next video where she uses a Cross as a giant dildo.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Enno pretty much hit the nail on the head. Dont get me wrong i loved the first season but after that it couldnt hold my interest.



Furious George said:


> That is all.
> 
> Give me your opinions on Flava of Love and maybe I'll elaborate.



Havent seen it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

I hear Taylor Swift has been offered a role in that new Les Miserables film.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I hear Taylor Swift has been offered a role in that new Les Miserables film.



I glanced at the news and just looked away


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Reading through this thread I often wonder if opinions can, in fact, be objectively wrong.
> 
> You guys suck.



_Speed Racer's_ energy is undeniable. Some of my favorite visuals.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> Havent seen it.



You'd like it. The pacing would hold your interest.



Stunna said:


> _Speed Racer's_ energy is undeniable. Some of my favorite visuals.



Wasn't referring to you or that post, Stunna. From earlier business we have already established that you suck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunna.  Not sure if you heard.  Beauty and the Beast 3D has a Tangled Ever After short story attached to it.  I'm sure you have to be interested in that.

On another note, I just bought my hotel for Wondercon.  Hopefully some of the studios show up to promote their films.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Wasn't referring to you or that post, Stunna. From earlier business we have already established that you suck.


Oh, of course.



Rukia said:


> Stunna.  Not sure if you heard.  Beauty and the Beast 3D has a Tangled Ever After short story attached to it.  I'm sure you have to be interested in that.


I'm upset that _Tangled_ gets a short where other movies would deserve it more, but it was a good movie, so I'm expecting it to be enjoyable.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You'd like it. The pacing would hold your interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't referring to you or that post, Stunna. From earlier business we have already established that you suck.



 

Im not going to watch something which only becomes interesting after 4 seasons. Defend Breaking Bad all you want but the pacing is horrible.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> Im not going to watch something which only becomes interesting after 4 seasons. Defend Breaking Bad all you want but the pacing is horrible.



Pfft. 

It was interesting before the later seasons. I won't defend Breaking Bad because, no matter how hard I wish it, I can't make you like good things. 

Whatever to all of you I'm making burgers.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish I had a cheeseburger right about now.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a burger today  

It was rubbish


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not picky about burgers. /fat


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2012)

Kung Pow: C+

Ive been overexposed to it...


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I just can't repeat this enough.  The opening credits for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo are fantastic.  I bet dozens of artists have called Mr. Fincher hoping they can talk him into directing their next music videos.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

I wouldn't buy Speed Racer for $7.99.  I mean how many times throughout the remainder of your life do you actually intend to watch that again?  If the answer is over ten than I guess it's a worthy investment.  If not save the cash.  Go see Rooney Mara's terrific performance.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

See ya get some ground beef, mold onions and garlic into the meat (I can eat garlic since i am not a vampire), fry em and splash hot wing sauce all over em'. 

Its as delicious as good pacing.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn't buy Speed Racer for $7.99.  I mean how many times throughout the remainder of your life do you actually intend to watch that again?  If the answer is over ten than I guess it's a worthy investment.  If not save the cash.  Go see Rooney Mara's terrific performance.


I can think of a few movies I'd like to own that I wouldn't watch nearly ten times. At least not within, like, three years or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Why are people taking Breaking Bad critique so personally


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

I take everything personally. I'm petty.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Zombieland, Star Trek, Coraline.  These are three examples.  I own each on Blu Ray and all three have paid for themselves already.  I watched the shit out of those three.  

And anyone that didn't buy Fight Club on Blu Ray has a weak ass collection.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> See ya get some ground beef, mold onions and garlic into the meat (I can eat garlic since i am not a vampire), fry em and splash hot wing sauce all over em'.
> 
> Its as delicious as good pacing.



I agree it would be as delicious as good pacing but burn the burger too much then it becomes very crappy, like very slow pacing


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Zombieland, Star Trek, Coraline.  These are three examples.  I own each on Blu Ray and all three have paid for themselves already.  I watched the shit out of those three.
> 
> And anyone that didn't buy Fight Club on Blu Ray has a weak ass collection.



I have Star Trek, Gran Torino and The Dark Knight on Blu ray but i have halted buying any Blu rays since my triple died but no matter, next month new ps3 plus 5 blu rays. So excited.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

For the time being, I'm burnt out on typing up a novels worth of responses, so the only thing I'm gonna say in regard to 'Breaking Bad' is that I don't think I'll ever go out of my way to read the opinions of Ennoea or Vault ever again (_not that I ever did in the first place_).

Anyway, 'Speed Racer' is awesome.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

Most of my movie collection is still VHS.

I don't have enough money to buy all those movies again on DVD.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Anyway, 'Speed Racer' is awesome.



Wait... what did you just say?

_You_ like _Speed Racer?_


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep.

I'm also a big fan of Cave Explorer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

> For the time being, I'm burnt out on typing up a novels worth of responses, so the only thing I'm gonna say in regard to 'Breaking Bad' is that I don't think I'll ever go out of my way to read the opinions of Ennoea or Vault ever again (not that I ever did in the first place).



Lucky us


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Jena said:


> Most of my movie collection is still VHS.
> 
> I don't have enough money to buy all those movies again on DVD.



DVD? What the fuck is that? 

I know what Bluray is...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Fucking Stunna missed the opening credits.  His ass was out at the concession stand buying popcorn for his mother.  

Did she cover your eyes during the rape Stunna?  lol.

Dragon Tattoo also wins the best trailer of 2011 award.
*Spoiler*: _See for yourself_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVLvMg62RPA[/YOUTUBE]




Prometheus dominates the category for 2012.  That shit looks so cash.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

> Fucking Stunna missed the opening credits. His ass was out at the concession stand buying popcorn for his mother.
> 
> Did she cover your eyes during the rape Stunna? lol.


She didn't, but I did.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm holding off on seeing Fincher's take on 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' for several reasons:

1.) The novel(s) sucked ass.

2.) The Swedish film adaption sucked ass.

3.) Fincher has made me hate him by making a movie about a fucking website.

4.) I refuse to sit in a theatre for about three hours.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

No comment on number one, but none of those look like good reasons.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> For the time being, I'm burnt out on typing up a novels worth of responses, so the only thing I'm gonna say in regard to 'Breaking Bad' is that I don't think I'll ever go out of my way to read the opinions of Ennoea or Vault ever again (_not that I ever did in the first place_).
> 
> Anyway, 'Speed Racer' is awesome.



Thank god.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *Zombieland*, Star Trek, Coraline.



Zombieland or Shaun of the Dead. Which do you prefer?

The generic question goes to all you losers.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> DVD? What the fuck is that?
> 
> I know what Bluray is...



Blu ray is even more expensive than DVD. 




Furious George said:


> Zombieland or Shaun of the Dead. Which do you prefer?
> 
> The generic question goes to all you losers.


Don't make me choose, you dick.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Zombieland, Star Trek, Coraline.  These are three examples.  I own each on Blu Ray and all three have paid for themselves already.  I watched the shit out of those three.
> 
> And anyone that didn't buy Fight Club on Blu Ray has a weak ass collection.



I'm jealous of you guys . The closest collection I have had is all my Dad's VHS tapes. He's got at least 23 of them, each with 3-4 movies recorded on them.

Hell, he even has Alien & Aliens taped on a VHS tape from the 80's when it hit the premium channels. It was in terrible condition audio wise during my first time watching either film back in 2009, but I could tell what was going on.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't finish _Shaun of the Dead._ So _Zombieland_ by default. I doubt my mind will change after finishing the former.

I don't have a legit collection. My mom has burned at least two hundred movies on bootleg though. That's where I watch half of my movies. Like, 50% there, 20% from the Trading Posts, 10% on television, and 20% in theaters.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead, not biased because it's British.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Jena said:


> Blu ray is even more expensive than DVD.



Man, had I known that, I would've mailed you my old Samsung bluray player.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

1).  I don't read all that much anymore.

2).  I agree.

3).  Well, I don't really think reason number three is all that fair.  He pissed off everybody at facebook because the movie wasn't even fucking about facebook.  You should be pleased, he trolled that company.  

4).  I'm not a big fan of spending half of a rare day off at the theater either.  Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Zombieland or Shaun of the Dead. Which do you prefer?
> 
> The generic question goes to all you losers.



Shaun of the dead in a stomp. Zombieland is good as well though. 



			
				Tetra said:
			
		

> I'm holding off on seeing Fincher's take on 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' for several reasons:
> 
> 1.) The novel(s) sucked ass.
> 
> ...



And lol you expect us to respect your opinion after that? Loool


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I didn't finish _Shaun of the Dead._



Elaborate.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 1).  I don't read all that much anymore.
> 
> 2).  I agree.
> 
> ...




Don't get me wrong-- I don't _actually_ hate Fincher. In fact, amongst all the "15 minute hot-at-the-moment" directors between him, Nolan, the Coens, Tarantino, etc. he's far more tolerable than any of those hacks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead is pretty good.  Hot Fuzz is better.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Man, had I known that, I would've mailed you my old Samsung bluray player.



Thanks, but I already have one. 




Rukia said:


> Shaun of the Dead is pretty good.  Hot Fuzz is better.


Tru fax


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm holding off on seeing Fincher's take on 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' for several reasons:
> 
> 1.) The novel(s) sucked ass.
> 
> ...


You say Breaking Bad is great, then you say the Millennium Trilogy sucked ass.

Stop playing with my emotions dammit .



Rukia said:


> Shaun of the Dead is pretty good.  Hot Fuzz is better.



For a comedy movie, it had an awesome mystery story. I favor it over Shaun of the Dead any day.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Shaun of the Dead is pretty good.  Hot Fuzz is better.



This! Hot Fuzz is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Elaborate.


It was on television, I watched for fifteen minutes, and left my house due to a previous engagement.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

People who buy Blu-Ray players are saps. PS3 homes.

Don't care if you don't game.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It was on television, I watched for fifteen minutes, and left my house due to a previous engagement.


Drugs    ?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Jena said:


> Thanks, but I already have one.



WTF? You made it sound like you were still living in the 90s.

To be fair, I own 'Maximum Overdrive' on VHS.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

My only legit movies are VHS. 

I've never bought a DVD/Bluray


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> People who buy Blu-Ray players are saps. PS3 homes.
> 
> Don't care if you don't game.



PS3 can't pull down 24fps, most modern bluray players can (_I know that my Panasonic can for sure_).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

My Dad and I refuse to share my PS3, since he would be watching something on Netflix all the time. He had to get a separate Blu-Ray Player since I spent a lot of time gaming on it .


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Drugs    ?



His only 15, that experimental stage will come very shortly.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh. I'm not picky about quality anyway.

EDIT: I'm 87% immune to peer pressure.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't seen Hot Fuzz yet but I hear mixed things about it... This entire thread has said its great so now I don't know if I should bother.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh. I'm not picky about quality anyway.


I'm not either.  Weed is weed.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not either. * Weed is weed.*



That ain't true at all!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> People who buy Blu-Ray players are saps. PS3 homes.
> 
> Don't care if you don't game.


You don't need to tell me.  I am fucking up the collectors right now.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

Would anyone believe me if I said I was really nineteen?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

No because that would mean you're a 19 year old who has seen Lion King five times in the last year and that's wrong.

I have alot of stuff on VHS. From original Star Wars to old Looney Toons cartoons.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh. I'm not picky about quality anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I'm 87% immune to peer pressure.



I used to be 100% but that was such a long time ago. Now


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

My girlfriend is 19... but she fucks like she's 12. :-D


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Tetra...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen it either.



. You haven't?

I still remember my first time watching it, it was an hour after the funeral for one of my cousins after she committed suicide. There was such an awkward silence in the room(and there was about 13 peope in the room), that my uncle took me into his room and told me to pick out a movie. 

I chose Hot Fuzz, and watched the first half over at their house. I asked to borrow the movie when my parents said it was time to go .

I feel sad about it, but I thought it was ironic .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> Tetra...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That ain't true at all!


I went through that phase.  I acted like I was this big connoisseur.  But that's all it was.  An act.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not either.  Weed is weed.



You've either had solely great weed or solely terrible weed. I sincerely hope it's the former.



Rukia said:


> I went through that phase.  I acted like I was this big connoisseur.  But that's all it was.  An act.



There's pretending to be a connoisseur and then there's acknowledging the difference between something that's crap and something that's not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

Tetra .

And I have never done any drugs .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No because that would mean you're a 19 year old who has seen Lion King five times in the last year and that's wrong.


Because it's totally common place for a fifteen year old boy to do so, right?

Which I haven't.


It was three.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I went through that phase.  I acted like I was this big connoisseur.  But that's all it was.  An act.



 

I know nothing of putting on acts. Its not about being a connoisseur. I wasn't even a big smoker when I was into it and I can tell you that you're wrong. Its like... proven and stuff.

There's fat weed, skinny weed, weed that climbs on rocks...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't smoked in a long time.  I was too scared to do so after I enlisted.  I stopped regular smoking.  I even quit soda since it wasn't served at basic training.

I would like to repeat what I said in the Dragon Tattoo thread.  TGWTDT is the best smoking advertisement I have seen in a long time.  Someone smokes in practically every scene.  And they usually look cool doing so.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Pot heads.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

"LET OFF SOME STEAM, BENNETT!"


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn't buy Speed Racer for $7.99.  I mean how many times throughout the remainder of your life do you actually intend to watch that again?  If the answer is over ten than I guess it's a worthy investment.  If not save the cash.  Go see Rooney Mara's terrific performance.



I feel like I could watch it between 10-15 times in the next few years. It's one of those movies I can have on in the background 



Jena said:


> Blu ray is even more expensive than DVD.



If you wait for good deals, they don't cost that much more. It's what I've done for all my blu-rays, except for Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind. I'll buy a miyazaki movie on blu-ray immediately on it's release no matter the price.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

About TGWTDT, do they drink coffee and eat sandwiches as much as the books?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> About TGWTDT, do they drink coffee and eat sandwiches as much as the books?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

I have no knowledge of the books.  The characters smoke, drink alcohol, drink coffee, and eat food.  Not an abnormal amount though.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

In the books it was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks this Chronicle movie looks shitty?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

Chronicle?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Crows Zero II
Serizawa


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2012)

Chronicle looks alright I guess . Seemed to get dumb near the end of the trailer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Cloverfield meets Akira.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 5, 2012)

Toy Story 3

8/10

I spoiled myself before watching this months before, but still greatly enjoyed it. The ending is probably one of the most meaningful things I'll have ever watched as I'm 19 myself.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm hoping that this doesn't suck, as it has a nice trailer, but I just have a bad feeling about it. Still, it's cool to see Biehn in a major sci-fi role again, and it looks like he'll give a dedicated performance.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

*Enchanted*- 8/10
James Marsden is so fucking hot. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



​




Oh, I guess the rest of the movie was ok too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2012)

awww I missed all the weed talk :[

I'm a minority so I only get the best


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

Plano, Texas.  Only the best.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Cloverfield meets Akira.



Speaking of akira the live action adaption has been canned again, this time I hope its for good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Scroll down and check out the Akira thread.  I think I saved the day.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia continues to do a service for us all

also I think I'm gonna rewatch some movies I haven't seen in years in the near future.  I'll probably watch There Will Be Blood and No Country For Old Men next.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

*The Looney Tunes Golden Collection*- 10/10
It's _The Looney Tunes_ 
If you hate them, you are satan. It's the truth.
I like how I've seen every episode on this collection at least three times (and in the case of the ones I saw as a child, at least fifty times) but they _still_ make me laugh. Even the weird ones make me laugh.
Cartoon violence is hilarious.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Plano, Texas.  Only the best.



On my visit back to Houston over Xmas weekend I smoked some tasty nugs and extracts. Had some Sour Diesel x Blueberry (BB dominant ) a friend stashed away a few months ago for whenever I managed to get back in to town, because I have great friends who know how much I love DJ Shorts strains, my name on these forums is my favorite of his strains. GK is absolutely gorgeous smoke. It tastes like the best sweet grape candy you can imagine, and the taste coats your mouth for what seems like forever. It's hard to describe, but it's just out of this world. Also had one pheno of GK that tasted like a orange cream pop. Anyways, I didn't get to smoke any GK on this occasion, wish I could have though  

Also smoked budder made from a friend of a friends Master Kush x Nevilles Haze grow and a couple different grades of bubblehash made from another friends grow of random shwag genetics. The budder was INCREDIBLY potent! I had never smoked either of these types of hash before, and both were exceptionally strong, but the budder was completely a extreme sativa high. I couldn't handle it honestly, it was so potent 

On the night I arrived for example, my friends puppy was making sweet sweet love to my leg and I was laughing so hard I couldn't push him off and when I did, he would climb right back on the saddle, causing me to laugh harder. On Xmas eve, we smoked more of it after dinner and his/my Aunt came out to offer us cheesecake. After she brought it out, my buddy said "Thanks Aunt Candy!" in a Sling Blade voice (perfectly done I might add) and I dumped my plate on the ground in laughter. Amazing high! And only from one very very tiny hit of it. The high lasted hours (like 5-6!) from just one hit. Even though I basically have no tolerance since I moved to San Antonio and haven't smoked at all really, just a few times, my friend and his brothers said it really wouldn't matter if I had been blazing dank 24/7, I would still get too high just off one little hit. This budder was amazing.

The bubblehash was good, but it was very stony and had way too much couch lock for my taste. Good for when you have to come down off a potential 6 hour high so you can wake up at a decent hour on Xmas morning though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm excited about Akira.  Its on my list of most anticipated films.  I really hope it gets made.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

GK what am I reading?

I'm not as vehemently against Akira as the others but the plot sounds like crap, they need to can it because it's gonna be rubbish.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Isn't this the third year in a row a bad exorcism film has come out in January?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Are they still making Exorcism films? The horror genre must be dead:/


----------



## James Bond (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Are they still making Exorcism films? The horror genre must be dead:/


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm excited about Akira.  Its on my list of most anticipated films.  I really hope it gets made.


Really?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jafd97yJFOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 6, 2012)

Let Me In
9 out of 10

Finally saw this movie today. Excellent. The relationship between Owen (the boy) and Abby (the vampire girl) was really moving. It made me feel for the both of them. Abby was a really a sweet girl, despite her having to kill. I was afraid she would be killed by the end of the movie.

The ending leaves me wanting to know what will happen to the two of them. But I'm glad I finally saw this. I hear the original film is still better, but almost the same, so I may have to watch that one sometime too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

I really enjoyed Let Me In.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> GK what am I reading?
> 
> I'm not as vehemently against Akira as the others but the plot sounds like crap, they need to can it because it's gonna be rubbish.



A passionate rant from a pot snob


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

The villain in this film seems like he is going to be an asshole.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQDHof7WR6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

That looks absolutely retarded.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha.  That's where we are, Grape.  Buried, Phone Booth, and ATM are the best premises Hollywood can come up with now.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The villain in this film seems like he is going to be an asshole.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQDHof7WR6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2012)

.....ugh

"He's one guy and then there's 3 of us "

yeah, so why don't you just beat him up then

/shrug


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Isn't this the third year in a row a bad exorcism film has come out in January?


Are you including _The Last Exorcism?_ I liked that movie. 


Narcissus said:


> Let Me In
> 9 out of 10
> 
> Finally saw this movie today. Excellent. The relationship between Owen (the boy) and Abby (the vampire girl) was really moving. It made me feel for the both of them. Abby was a really a sweet girl, despite her having to kill. I was afraid she would be killed by the end of the movie.
> ...


I really enjoyed this too.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> .....ugh
> 
> "He's one guy and then there's 3 of us "
> 
> ...



And he killed a security guard but then no more come for the rest of the night.
Good thing they don't have protocol in place in case a security guard goes MIA.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2012)

Now that you mention it, they could have just ran to to the guard and be 4 against 1

or when he walked over to kill the guy with the dog, they could have tried to get in the car

eh, possibilities...possibilities


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

Now I kind of want to watch this movie, just so I can list everything that the characters could've done to save themselves at any point but were just too stupid to do.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 6, 2012)

Let Me In was an immense piece of shit.

If I had it my way, I'd toss Matt Reeves, Kodi Smit-McPhee, and Chloe Moretz into a fire.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

First you say you like _Speed Racer_, now this?

I don't know what to think of your opinion


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFV6LTotbDw[/YOUTUBE]
Noone does it better than Hitchcock.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> First you say you like _Speed Racer_, now this?
> 
> I don't know what to think of your opinion



'Speed Racer' was far more ambitious and charismatic than Reeves' regurgitation of Alfredson's take on 'Let the Right One In.'

Instead of trying to do his own take on the book, he was fixated on the idea of copying Alfredson every step of the way. 

Matt Reeves can suck me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

> Instead of trying to do his own take on the book, he was fixated on the idea of copying Alfredson every step of the way.



This. What's even the point. Waste of time and effort.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess I should watch the original film tonight, though I'm sure my opinion won't change.


----------



## RussianBerserk (Jan 6, 2012)

Just Watch 30 Minutes or less
i guess i give it a 6 / 10


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Speed Racer' was far more ambitious and charismatic than Reeves' regurgitation of Alfredson's take on 'Let the Right One In.'
> 
> Instead of trying to do his own take on the book, he was fixated on the idea of copying Alfredson every step of the way.
> 
> Matt Reeves can suck me.



You hate films that aren't rated R, but like/respect a family film, and it's Speed Racer no less. Oh Lawd!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I watched Ichi the Killer I cant really rate this movie


----------



## Amuro (Jan 6, 2012)

*Real Steel - D*

I think i would've like this a lot better when i was 12 though i guess it was still fun. Hugh Jackman is high contender for worst dad of the year but if my kid was that fucking annoying i'd be a dick too. I thought it was weird that the mums death was only brought up once and in such a shitty way, you'd think it would have a profound effect on the kid. The robot fights were cool even if the majority were straight outta Rocky montage fights.


----------



## Spock (Jan 6, 2012)

The Breakfast Club

Awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2012)

Cliffhanger: A

One of Stallone's better action movies. I like the premise, the location and how everything is shot and edited. Some of the stunts are jaw dropping and the camerawork compliments them perfectly. I like how Stallone isn't overly badass, and the villains are all wonderfully detestable. John Lithgow can be freaking scary when he wants to be.

Sure, its not high art, and the character development is sort of clumsy. But it's a riveting action thriller.

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy: A

Despite possibly having the worst title in history, this was a shockingly good spy thriller. The reason why I hate the title is that it's part generic, part nonsensical. I believe if it bombs, its because no one will remember it (the title is explained in the movie, it just isnt good marketing). 

But its wonderfully written, directed, shot and acted. The atmosphere of paranoia and the sharply executed suspense were both heavy and the dialogue was witty and intelligent. Its also very shocking at times. Gary Oldman delivers his best performance in years! It's certainly in my top 10 of 2010.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy: A
> 
> It's certainly in my top 10 of 2010.


I was going to mention this.  Its expanding onto 800 screens this weekend.  This is our first real chance to see the film.

But no matter how good it is... it will never be on my top 10 of 2010 list.  Sorry Martial.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I was going to mention this.  Its expanding onto 800 screens this weekend.  This is our first real chance to see the film.
> 
> But no matter how good it is... it will never be on my top 10 of 2010 list.  Sorry Martial.





Weren't you super hyped about that movie?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes       .


----------



## Amuro (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanted to see that at the cinema but its out on dvd at the end of the month here so i'll catch it then. Whats nonsensical about the name? I'm no student at Harvard but i can tell from the title that it's got something to do with four people who have a certain expertise.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Well it's inaccurate for one.  There are supposed to be five names.  And I think either soldier or spy is an addition.  I don't quite remember.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 6, 2012)

You mean inaccurate due to the content in the film? the book has the exact same name.

I get what you mean the title doesn't use the codename "Poorman".


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Isn't there a Beggarman also?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah i forgot that Smileys codename.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to go see TTSS tomorrow morning. Only paying $6 for a movie in the theater is the best.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Nakor.  I respect you.  But you have tortured us enough.  Admit it.  You were just joking a few weeks ago when you said National Treasure 2 is good.  Right?  RIGHT??


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You hate films that aren't rated R, but like/respect a family film, and it's Speed Racer no less. Oh Lawd!


gtfo, _Speed Racer's_ legit.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

Speed Racer is fun but I can see why people would greatly dislike it

also I expect TTSS not making it to Rukia's top 10 due to the title.  Remember people he thinks American Akira will change cinema forever


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 6, 2012)

Watching clips of _The Tree of Life_ made me realize how great _2001: A Space Odyssey_ would have looked if Kubrick had waited a couple years before releasing it. I can't believe the universe formation scene was done without CGI.

Here is a quote from Trumball(He was the special effects supervisor on _2001_)

_*“We worked with chemicals, paint, fluorescent dyes, smoke, liquids, CO2, flares, spin dishes, fluid dynamics, lighting and high speed photography to see how effective they might be,”
*_
Look at what they came out with.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WvuJwMFPz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 6, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Let Me In was an immense piece of shit.



Saying that while liking Speed Racer. 

Being a carbon cope of the original film won't take anything away from the experience of a person who hasn't actually seen the original.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nakor.  I respect you.  But you have tortured us enough.  Admit it.  You were just joking a few weeks ago when you said National Treasure 2 is good.  Right?  RIGHT??



Looks like I'm about to lose your respect then. I don't remember saying it was a good movie, but I definitely enjoy the movie. It's a lot of fun. 

I enjoy the Resident Evil movies too, but I wouldn't consider any of them good movies. 

For those that are curious, I ended up not buying Speed Racer on blu-ray. However, I'm considering being a premium member on crunchyroll. I'm doing the free trial now. Doing it mostly so I can stream anime on my phone going to and from work and at work as well . Currently experimenting with the amount of data that is used for streaming an episode. I only got 4GB to use.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2012)

Wasting money on anime?


----------



## Nakor (Jan 6, 2012)

Vault said:


> Wasting money on anime?



I don't consider it wasting money if they provide the proper service that I want with half my subscription fee going to the anime industry/anime publishers.

They also have a better selection of anime than netflix(which I already got rid of)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Nakor is a good boy/girl.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2012)

On the title of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy: My problem with it is 

1) It makes the film sound like a kids movie. Honestly, when Rukia started talking about, before I knew anything about it, I figured it was some kids or fantasy movie.

2) Im not familiar with the rhyme or whatever its based on, but yes, they do change some part about it (I dont remember what). Honestly, I could never remember the title and would often get the words out of order. 

3) I talked with a lot of my friends about the movie and not only could remember the title either. The few who knew only knew it as that "Gary Oldman spy movie". It's never a good thing when people can't remember the title. 

Now if they called it something like "Code Name: Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy", it might've been long, but people would know a bit more about it based on that title...Although amusingly, that example also sounds like a kids movie, or a stupid PG-13 comedy starring Cedric the Entertainer. 

Dirty: C+

Decent Cuba Gooding Jr direct-to-DVD flick. It has a stellar cast and Cuba himself gets to show more personality than he's been allowed to do since becoming a direct-to-DVD action star. Some of the plot twists are pretty good too, but everything feels over directed, over edited and overwritten. The profanity, especially, is obnoxious.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't watch anime anyway but if it's going to legitimately help the industry then go for it.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Nakor is a good boy/girl.



Thank you 

edit:


			
				Vault said:
			
		

> I don't watch anime anyway but if it's going to legitimately help the industry then go for it.



They license all the animes that they stream. So the site pays for that first, then they give half the subscription/ad profits to their content providers.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2012)

The Green Mile 
Rating: If fucks you in the ass / 10

Don't need to explain myself.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

> Rating: If fucks you in the ass / 10
> 
> Don't need to explain myself.



Explain. Not sure it fucked me in the ass.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

don't Shion's reviews always end with don't need to explain myself?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what to make of that review.  What does it mean?  I assume it's a negative review.  Poor Ving Rhames.  

Are you guys going to watch the new Avatar series?


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2012)

Downloaded the Gundam 00 movie  I couldnt even sit through 5 minutes of it. Wtf is going on  I try watch anime now but im just now interested anymore.

Yes Rukia im going to watch.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

*Cowboys & Aliens*- 3/10
I was expecting cheese, but this was just boring.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to watch the new Avatar series?


Of   course.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Vault.  That is a shitty movie.  Make better choices.

And yeah.  I hope this new Avatar series is as good as the last one.  I got really addicted to that show.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2012)

Well i used to watch the Gundam series back in the day so i thought i might watch the movie, maybe i can start watching anime again. Didnt work  Oh well. I will just watch the Akira movie instead 

Last Airbender was really good, the characters were also fantastic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

You can never go wrong with Akira.  It's bloody fantastic.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't recall the movie being as great as it's hyped to be.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't recall the movie being as great as it's hyped to be.





Agreed. It's way over hyped.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

_Back to the Future_ marathon on HBFw? Gonna be a good night.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Back to the Future blows hard.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Back to the Future blows hard.



           .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

> Back to the Future blows hard.


_You_ blow hard.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

I blow quite gentle like and have received nothing but appreciation.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

Watch out guys, Rukia's 'bout to say something dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Now that you mention it para.  I remember Shion watched Back to the Future recently.  I think he said something about it fucking him in the ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

So films fuck him in the ass, nice to know.

Strangers on a Train

Fucked me in the ass/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The Green Mile
> Rating: If fucks you in the ass / 10
> 
> Don't need to explain myself.


It's a busy asshole.  Back to the Future, The Green Mile, and many other films have had a turn.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 6, 2012)

The Green Mile is on Cinemax now . Perhaps I should watch it, I loved The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

*Back to the Future: A*



Next, _Part II._ I may skip this one... not as fond of it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2012)

Im sure the dark knight fucked Shion in the ass/10 

Lol this could be a nice thread meme.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a little worried that Lincoln seems so interested in seeing Green Mile after reading that kind of review.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia, you and your gutter mind . My Dad was telling me about it just an hour ago, and the weirdness of his review did bring it to my attention that it was on Cinemax .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

> I'm a little worried that Lincoln seems so interested in seeing Green Mile after reading that kind of review.




So what films fucks you guys up the ass?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I prefer The Thing .

What abut you Ennoea ?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not sure what to make of that review.  What does it mean?  I assume it's a negative review.  Poor Ving Rhames.



Ving Rhames isn't in The Green Mile you racist.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

No he isn't.  It was a Pulp Fiction reference.  Try to keep up Bicurious George.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Ving Rhames isn't in The Green Mile you racist.



THA'S RACE'IST!!!!


----------



## Nakor (Jan 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Back to the Future: A*
> 
> 
> 
> Next, _Part II._ I may skip this one... not as fond of it.



Hoverboards are awesome though!


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Not enough involuntary movements


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Spy Kids fucks me up the ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

You lot didn't like Aliens either, you're all xenophobes too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Speaking of aliens, I almost bought Alien on Blu Ray today.  Prometheus has me excited.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Not enough involuntary movements



what         ?


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2012)

It lacks Parkinson's.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

I was talking about upcoming movies with my hair stylist today and she said she is excited about Contraband.  Instead of correcting her I said, "yeah it looks pretty good."  I feel like such a sellout now.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Not enough involuntary movements



You're a terrible human being and you should be ashamed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I was talking about upcoming movies with my hair stylist today and she said she is excited about Contraband.  Instead of correcting her I said, "yeah it looks pretty good."  I feel like such a sellout now.


No, it's called not being a confrontational douchebag.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2012)

Jena said:


> You're a terrible human being and you should be ashamed.





Michael J. Fox started it 


Guess I just bought my ticket to Hell.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

> I was talking about upcoming movies with my hair stylist today and she said she is excited about Contraband. Instead of correcting her I said, "yeah it looks pretty good." I feel like such a sellout now.



In this situation you must do what a true fan would do, like for instance Tetra. Tell her she's scum of the earth, that her friends and her will all die alone and miserable of the harpy virus.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Not bad Grape.  You have potential.





Rukia said:


> Sorry.  I just don't think Stephen Hawking made a good Superman.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

hold on I feel you are all missing the bigger picture

Rukia has a hair stylist


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Wait.

You're right!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia what is this? Explain.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Not bad Grape.  You have potential.



More potential than the kiddie pool


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not sure what to make of that review.  What does it mean?  I assume it's a negative review.  Poor Ving Rhames.



It gotta to be a positive comment. I mean it's fucking Green Mile!




Ennoea said:


> So what films fucks you guys up the ass?



Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

What does that mean?!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Speaking of dark humor.  The Joran Van der Sloot trial started today.  This gave me an opportunity to use my last name joke again.

A coworker mentioned it as work.  And my response:  "Geez, are they still bothering that poor boy?  The only thing Van der Sloot is guilty of is having a cool last name."

Once again I am labeled as a bastard.  


Parallax said:


> hold on I feel you are all missing the bigger picture
> 
> Rukia has a hair stylist


I'm actually pretty fucking proud of this.  I'm in my late 20's.  About a decade ago... I thought I would be bald by now.  Like Martial.  But my hair has stuck around just fine.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I was talking about upcoming movies with my hair stylist today and she said she is excited about Contraband.  Instead of correcting her I said, "yeah it looks pretty good."  I feel like such a sellout now.



Wtf you have a hair stylist   

Oh man this is gold. :rofl 

Anyway what you said is actually good because sometimes just agreeing with people's preferences is better than having to constantly argue. Because if i were to disagree with most people's movie tastes (Some are just horrible) when out i would be in constant arguements not to mention the fact i will come across as a douche who thinks his better than the rest.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm actually pretty fucking proud of this.  I'm in my late 20's.  About a decade ago... I thought I would be bald by now.  *Like Martial.*  But my hair has stuck around just fine.



You had to slip that in.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Well to be fair i was shocked that Martial was like 26, he looks much older. Just saying.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Never seen him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You had to slip that in.


Miss an opportunity to take a shot at someone?  Of course not.  



Vault said:


> Wtf you have a hair stylist.


Meh.  It's just a Super Cuts.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You had to slip that in.



He didn't slip that in. He constructed his entire post around it and most likely made up that teenage bald anxiety BS just to poke fun at Martial.

That's Rukia for you.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah yeah same difference


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

I told a pretty personal story about myself in the Plaza earlier.  It's kind of an interesting tale about a near death experience I once had.

Check it out.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Never seen him.



You could always visit his review site. 

The Blair Witch Project - 4/4


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

@Rukia: herp    derp

@Vault: Yeah, I have. I just forgot.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia lives in a movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 7, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Not enough involuntary movements



             .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Phantom Menace hits theaters in about a month.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Really? Another Star Wars discussion?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

_Beauty and the Beast_ hits theaters in six days.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> Really? Another Star Wars discussion?


     .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

While we're on Beauty and the Beast. Useless movie to release in 3D.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

I will quickly divert the topic to Micheal Fassbender. 

Just watching this trailer


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, but I'm still glad they're doing it.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Phantom Menace hits theaters in about a month.



Ray Park: showin em all how it's supposed to be done


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Did you guys watch that trailer for the Oscars?  What the fuck were they thinking promoting the show with Megan Fox?  That bitch doesn't even have a career anymore.  


Vault said:


> I will quickly divert the topic to Micheal Fassbender.
> 
> Just watching this trailer


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

But he gets fodderised pretty bad  I hated seeing that. I had to rewind it twice to make sure when saw the trailer on TV.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Tatum is trying to do serious movies okay, indie movies and with more established Directors.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

That is a fucking atrocious poster.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

That indie movie quote always gets me everytime


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

This was the trailer I saw before, Vault.  At least Fassbender gets a little more offense in.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk3olXshHUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Jonah Hill must get casted thanks to the Casting couch.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

I was reading this interview with Fassbender about the shooting of that scene. Apparently Gina was telling him to smash her against the Tv even harder


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see Fassbender in Prometheus.  That should be excellent.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Time Expired (Jan 7, 2012)

Prometheus looks wicked...and  that trailer's quality is amazing - so damn crisp.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hey Tatum is trying to do serious movies okay, indie movies and with more established Directors.



Is this a shitty film remake/adaptation of the TV show with Johnny Depp? 

And why won't Jonah Hill just go away. I thought his career died but he keeps crawling his chubby ass back into entertainment.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Actually Jena.  Not sure whether or not you heard.  But Jonah Hill's career is hotter than it has ever been.  He's getting a lot of awards buzz for his performance in Moneyball.  So we are stuck with him for now.

And yes.  The TV show with Depp.  I think Depp even agreed to do a cameo.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 7, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Is this a shitty film remake/adaptation of the TV show with Johnny Depp?*
> 
> And why won't Jonah Hill just go away. I thought his career died but he keeps crawling his chubby ass back into entertainment.



Actually saw a few episodes of this on something called VHS tape years ago. Depp looks so damn young - it's hysterical.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Depp looked young when he was being eaten by that bed in the original Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 7, 2012)

Promethus is gonna inspire Nintendo to make a Metroid movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Depp looked young when he was being eaten by that bed in the original Nightmare on Elm Street.



 I've never had the pleasure - must. download. now.

Edit:  what is he..12?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2012)

Man, Im gone four hours and my baldness suddenly becomes a topic? *Sigh* I miss my hair. 

Im 25 too, but most people seem to think Im 35-40. But hey, I've been able to get into Rated R movies since I was 15...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a full head of nice hair

I fear near the twilight of my years it will leave me but for now it's quite magnificent


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 7, 2012)

You can have some of mine - over three feet.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Actually Jena.  Not sure whether or not you heard.  But Jonah Hill's career is hotter than it has ever been.  He's getting a lot of awards buzz for his performance in Moneyball.  So we are stuck with him for now.






> And yes.  The TV show with Depp.  I think Depp even agreed to do a cameo.






Soul Assassin said:


> Actually saw a few episodes of this on something called VHS tape years ago. Depp looks so damn young - it's hysterical.


He looks so cute


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 7, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally big 80's!  It's actually really fun seeing him so young, and then in movies now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 7, 2012)

Eastern Promises - 7/10


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Eastern Promises a 7?

Ok Mr critic whatever you say 

That movie is a solid 8.5-9.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 7, 2012)

It was an 8 the first time I saw it. The circumstances on this watch probably affected the rating. It was on TV when I just went back to my dorm with my roommates and the jokes we were making kind of ruined the experience (from a critical point of view anyway).


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

What kind of jokes?  

Viggo's performance alone was nothing short of amazing. The supporting cast were also outstanding. I love everything about that movie. Thank you i might have to watch it again.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 7, 2012)

Well we were flying kites by the time we turned on the TV. One of them never saw the movie before, and he only remembers Viggo from Lord of the Rings. The most memorable moments were when he kept doing this hilarious Russian accent impersonation of Viggo at the most inopportune times (this is a half-Italian, half-Jamaican guy by the way).


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm gonna fuck my neighbor's wife.

That is all.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds like that could make a decent porn flick. My Neighbor's Hot Wife.



Vault said:


> What kind of jokes?
> 
> Viggo's performance alone was nothing short of amazing. The supporting cast were also outstanding. I love everything about that movie. Thank you i might have to watch it again.



The bathhouse fight scene fucked me in the ass.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2012)

This wil be more of a spite fuck. And that's what's up. Though I do always enjoy the latinas, so I'm a enjoy no matter what,


----------



## Furious George (Jan 7, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Promethus is gonna inspire Nintendo to make a Metroid movie.



You kiss your mother with that mouth?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

*Margin Call*

The film was started off with a major layoff at an investment bank, which set a gloomy and depressing tone for what is yet to come. It depicts a world where when things turn ugly, fuck your integrity. Integrity doesn't put food on your table or send your kids to college. Fuck fairness, too. Nothing is fair in this world. And fuck being right or wrong. This isn't about morality. Everything is strictly business and profit.

I know I'm making this sound like an awfully cynic film. It is, in some way. But what makes it work is that this heartless world the film depicts is the very reality we live in.

Hats off to Kevin Spacey for delivering yet another brilliant performance.

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> Eastern Promises a 7?
> 
> Ok Mr critic whatever you say


I agree that score is too harsh.  It really is an excellent film.  Maybe even better than a History of Violence.  It's debatable at least.



αshɘs said:


> The bathhouse fight scene fucked me in the ass.






Yasha said:


> *Margin Call*


I saw Margin Call.  And I liked it.  But I would be lying if I said I understood it.  The company had issues.  Why they had issues... I have no fucking idea.  lol.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

Me too.

Apparently there was something fishy going on between John, Jared and Sarah that led to this mess. The film is supposed to be about the '08 financial crisis, so I imagine people who are familiar with its root causes would get what's being hinted.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia called a rating too harsh?

/ryoma


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

A 7/10 for Eastern Promises, Stunna!  That's basically saying you never want to use your 8, 9, and 10 when scoring a film.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree with Rukia it's pretty harsh but Morningstar made a good case why that rating was what it was.  

I'd give it a 9/10 where History of Violence is a 9.5-10/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

I like the theater department.  Its probably my favorite section.  But sometimes I wonder if you guys even like movies.  Most of you tend to be pretty negative.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

If the comic section didn't exist this would probably be my favorite place too.

and most of us aren't you the one that's always saying this or that movie sucks :|


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I like the theater department.  Its probably my favorite section.  But sometimes I wonder if you guys even like movies.  Most of you tend to be pretty negative.



That's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 7, 2012)

The Dark Knight - 10/10

Really loved the little homeages it paid to the old Batman films.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

I like 70-80% of the movies I see.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think anyone that posts here hates movies

some just have way more stringent no fun allowed policies to watching and enjoying them than others


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

illmatic said:


> EDIT: Nisemonogatari 01 is out


Downloading.



Parallax said:


> some just have way more stringent no fun allowed policies to watching and enjoying them than others


I totally agree.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 7, 2012)

Damnnit rukia stop posting, I'm constantly hearing "clever girl".


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Currently watching '2001: A Space Odyssey'-- legendary.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Meh.**


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Isn't it time for you to change your avatar and sig again?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, you're right.

brb going to Tumblr.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

2001 is great Stunna get lost


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

_2010_ > _2001_


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> 2001 is great Stunna get lost



Ever read the book? I'm a _huge_ Arthur C. Clarke fan, the book is even better.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna's 2001 opinion doesn't surprise me at all.  Most elementary school kids wouldn't appreciate the film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Appreciate? Sure.

Enjoy? No. Easily one of the most pretentious, boring movies I've ever seen.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Stunna's 2001 opinion doesn't surprise me at all.  Most elementary school kids wouldn't appreciate the film.



Yeah, he's too busy giving tugjobs to Marty McFly and Doc Brown, so he doesn't have the time to watch a real science fiction film aimed at adults.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Appreciate? Sure.
> 
> Enjoy? No. Easily one of the most pretentious, boring movies I've ever seen.



Give me a fucking break.

Is there a more out-dated term used when discussing movies than "pretentious"? Would you care to call Kubrick a "pseudo-intellectual" while you're at it? Maybe "haters gonna hate"? You're the typical uninformed film clown, there's nothing pretentious about Kubrick's '2001', that's always been his style.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

If all science fiction for "adults" is like _2001,_ I don't wanna grow up.

EDIT: Don't care. Call me what you want, doesn't change the fact that I dislike the movie, and your opinion is just that. It's boring, and a chore to watch.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't understand why people call that movie pretentious.  And I don't understand the boring part either, the film is so visually captivating there's nothing else like it.

nah I've never read the book, I've wanted to but I never put in the work to actually locate it and read it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't understand why people call that movie pretentious.  And I don't understand the boring part either, the film is so visually captivating there's nothing else like it.
> 
> nah I've never read the book, I've wanted to but I never put in the work to actually locate it and read it.



I don't think there's a person on this board that I hate more than Stunna.

Not only is the film visually stimulating, but the fact that the effects hold up so well for a film from 1968 is fucking incredible.

He calls the film a chore to watch? Better yet, he says he doesn't want to grow up if '2001' is sci-fi aimed for adults? Does he not realize how many of the gadgets and overall SCIENCE has actually come into fruition since the book and film release for '2001'? That movie is so great for so many reasons. It still holds up for repeated viewings even by today's standards. It's the epitome of film longevity and will rightfully continue to be the measuring stick for all future highbrow science fiction.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't need your approval, Tetra. Sure, I may not be as "cultured" or whatever you want to call it when it comes to film as you guys, and my tastes strongly differ from most, but you're the only person in this section I'd call an asshole. Your superiority schtick is really starting to piss me off. Because I prefer things different from you I'm an idiot or whatever? I don't think _I'm_ the child here.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

I think that _2001_ is one of those movies that people like to point to and say, "I _get_ this movie because it's _deep_," to make themselves feel intelligent.

It is a complex and well put-together film, don't get me wrong. But I also feel like it's overrated simply because _everyone_ and their gradma who considers themselves a fan of cinema proclaims _2001_ as the end-all be-all of movies and that anyone who questions it is simply stupid.

_2001_ is a really slow movie. If you back way up and look at it on a surface level, nothing really happens in the movie. I can see why people would find it boring. I personally didn't, but I can definitely see it.

Before this is taken the wrong way, I wasn't aiming this at anyone in particular in here. I took an International Film class two semesters ago, and I heard a _lot_ of people sucking Kubrick's cock just _because_ he's Kubrick.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't need your approval, Tetra. Sure, I may not be as "cultured" or whatever you want to call it when it comes to film as you guys, and my tastes strongly differ from most, but you're the only person in this section I'd call an asshole. Your superiority schtick is really starting to piss me off. Because I prefer things different from you I'm an idiot or whatever? I don't think _I'm_ the child here.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, didn't think I'd get to say this twice today, but: that's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, I pretty much conceded that I'm butthurt. But for someone who constantly claims the use of memes as a sign of idiocy, that's a pretty hypocritical post to make.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't need your approval, Tetra. Sure, I may not be as "cultured" or whatever you want to call it when it comes to film as you guys, and my tastes strongly differ from most, but you're the only person in this section I'd call an asshole. Your superiority schtick is really starting to piss me off. Because I prefer things different from you I'm an idiot or whatever? I don't think _I'm_ the child here.



Well said.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Jena said:


> I think that _2001_ is one of those movies that people like to point to and say, "I _get_ this movie because it's _deep_," to make themselves feel intelligent.
> 
> It is a complex and well put-together film, don't get me wrong. But I also feel like it's overrated simply because _everyone_ and their gradma who considers themselves a fan of cinema proclaims _2001_ as the end-all be-all of movies and that anyone who questions it is simply stupid.
> 
> ...



People don't just "suck off Kubrick" or proclaim '2001' as the be-end-all of science fiction films because of its intellect or its nonlinear narrative, they call it the be-end-all of science fiction because of the accompanying novel by Arthur C. Clarke, which is arguably the most innovative and futurist scifi novel conceived by one man. They both go hand-in-hand with one another.

One of the primary reasons why its a film held to such a high standard is because of its longevity. Even if you remove what there is to "get", the film stands on its own too longs because of the visual innovation; every technical category, particularly the visual effects and how groundbreaking they were in 1968, only to still hold up to this date. The terrific editing, the solid performances, and the renowned status that Hal reach, which continues to serve as probably the most influential A.I. character of all time.

I can find my own merits to _love_ '2001', both the book and the film, without having to peddle some "OH IT'S JUST SO INTELLIGENT" remark when doing so. Kubrick got lightening in a bottle with this movie-- it's gonna continue to be the most innovative scifi film for decades to come.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Jena said:


> Wow, didn't think I'd get to say this twice today, but: that's the pot calling the kettle black.



You wish. I can actually conjure up a respectable and well articulated argument. People like you and Stunna are still suck in grade school.



Stunna said:


> Yeah, I pretty much conceded that I'm butthurt. But for someone who constantly claims the use of memes as a sign of idiocy, that's a pretty hypocritical post to make.



I can't be faulted for sinking to your level to get a point across. If I go to any higher of a playing field, anything I say will just do directly over your head.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 7, 2012)

illmatic said:


> EDIT: Nisemonogatari 01 is out



Do I need to watch Bakemonogatari before this? Or is it like a Fate/Zero - Fate Stay Night deal?


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> People don't just "suck off Kubrick" or proclaim '2001' as the be-end-all of science fiction films because of its intellect or its nonlinear narrative, they call it the be-end-all of science fiction because of the accompanying novel by Arthur C. Clarke, which is arguably the most innovative and futurist scifi novel conceived by one man. They both go hand-in-hand with one another.
> 
> One of the primary reasons why its a film held to such a high standard is because of its longevity. Even if you remove what there is to "get", the film stands on its own too longs because of the visual innovation; every technical category, particularly the visual effects and how groundbreaking they were in 1968, only to still hold up to this date. The terrific editing, the solid performances, and the renowned status that Hal reach, which continues to serve as probably the most influential A.I. character of all time.
> 
> I can find my own merits to _love_ '2001', both the book and the film, without having to peddle some "OH IT'S JUST SO INTELLIGENT" remark when doing so. Kubrick got lightening in a bottle with this movie-- it's gonna continue to be the most innovative scifi film for decades to come.




And you will continue to be the biggest douche bag in this sub-forum for months to come. Grow up dude. Just because someone doesn't agree with you, doesn't make them wrong and it certainly doesn't warrant an insult to be thrown out. You're narcissistic as fuck, so why am I even telling you this.. Just a waste of time because you will always do this shit, not just here but in your daily life as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I can't be faulted for sinking to your level to get a point across. If I go to any higher of a playing field, anything I say will just do directly over your head.


I suppose so. My throbbing rectum has subsided, so I no longer have any interest in wasting time arguing with someone with such an "astute intellect" as yourself.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Do I need to watch Bakemonogatari before this? Or is it like a Fate/Zero - Fate Stay Night deal?


I think you will be fine.  This is supposed to focus on new stories after all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I suppose so. My throbbing rectum has subsided, so I no longer have any interest in wasting time arguing with someone with such an "astute intellect" as yourself.



Smart move, because all it would have lead to was me running circles around you, just like I do to everyone else on this board.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2012)

Except me. I continually own your ass.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

Once upon a time, Tetra, your antics made me see red. Now they just make me laugh.


Moving on...

Is Nisemonogatari going to be a 15 episode series like Bakemonogatari was or is it going to be longer?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Smart move, because all it would have lead to was me running circles around you, just like I do to everyone else on this board.



Pretty sure everyone just thinks you're a pretentious self-obsessed div

Might just be me though


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> And you will continue to be the biggest douche bag in this sub-forum for months to come. Grow up dude. Just because someone doesn't agree with you, doesn't make them wrong and it certainly doesn't warrant an insult to be thrown out. You're narcissistic as fuck, so why am I even telling you this.. Just a waste of time because you will always do this shit, not just here but in your daily life as well.



Would you like me to call someone to assist you in removing that sand from your vagina? Call me everyone you want, I disregard that shit like it's nothing. I may be a dick, but at least I'm smart-- that's something you can't say.



Grape Krush said:


> Except me. I continually own your ass.





The only thing you're owning is a daily Tylenol regiment.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

To be fair, I'd rather be the kindest, yet dumbest person alive than the smartest, and most cruelest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Kite:  B+.

I enjoyed all of the sex scenes.  And some of the action was really well directed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I'm gonna see _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_ tonight.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> most cruel.



Where do you morons come up with such hyperbole? 

I skin cats, I'm a rapist, and I'm a terrorist I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah, cruelest. 'Scuse me.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 7, 2012)

No, just kind of a dick who no one likes

and who clearly has difficulties speaking to people like a normal human being


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> No, just kind of a dick who no one likes



Oh no. A minority of members on the Naruto board don't like me. I think my social life is now permanently dented.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 7, 2012)

Like you actually have a social life


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Like you actually have a social life



Would you like to tell me that I'm probably some 35 year old person living in my Mother's basement next? Man, this board is so easy to paraphrase.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

I do legitimately wonder why people are cruel to those they deem to be lest intelligent than they are.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I skin cats, I'm a rapist, and I'm a terrorist I guess.


Tetra, are you Joran Van der Sloot?  I never knew!  :amazed


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tetra, are you Joran Van der Sloot?  I never knew!  :amazed



I'll brb, I gotta go rape my Holloways.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 7, 2012)

"It is impossible to underrate human intelligence--beginning with one's own." - Henry Brooks Adams


----------



## Nakor (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think you will be fine.  This is supposed to focus on new stories after all.



Awesome! I probably will anyway, I just kind of wanted to start Nisemonogatari right away if possible. 

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - 9/10
The acting from everyone was fantastic. The casting was great. I love Gary Oldman, Benedict Cumberbatch, and Colin Firth. The plot moved slow so if you only like fast moving stories then this isn't for you. I personally like spy thrillers so my rating may be biased. I kind of want to read the book now.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Para the book is relatively short  Pick it up and also HAL in the book seems more menacing  If that makes sense? Seems much more unpredictable and dangerous.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

So have you guys heard about the new exorcism flick, "The Devil Inside"?  Apparently it is really over-performing at the box office.  It's going to pull in over 30 million this weekend.  I'm shocked by these figures since I know no one interested in seeing it.  I made fun of the film earlier in the week since bad exorcism flicks come out every January.

The most interesting aspect of the film is that audiences apparently hate it.  The word of mouth is incredibly negative on this one.  And apparently it has an appallingly bad ending.  Like one of the worst endings ever according to some.  Wondering what any of you have heard.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So have you guys heard about the new exorcism flick, "The Devil Inside"?  Apparently it is really over-performing at the box office.  It's going to pull in over 30 million this weekend.  I'm shocked by these figures since I know no one interested in seeing it.  I made fun of the film earlier in the week since bad exorcism flicks come out every January.
> 
> The most interesting aspect of the film is that audiences apparently hate it.  The word of mouth is incredibly negative on this one.  And apparently it has an appallingly bad ending.  Like one of the worst endings ever according to some.  Wondering what any of you have heard.



The fact that it made over $16 million on Friday night makes me feel embarrassed that I'm from America.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Tetra may I ask you something? No offense but are you type who sits around being annoyed at how stupid the world is except for you and your friends?

As for 2001, I can't say it boring and I really don't get why people say it's pretentious. It's a technical marvel, the point of the movie is that it's a visual spectacle. Is it slow moving, sure but the fact that a film from 68 can look better than movies these days is a testament to how great it is visually. As for the narrative, it's interesting, intriguing and for me that's enough. It's really not hard to understand whatsoever so in what way is it pretentious. I do admit at times I appreciate it more for it's visual muscle than the narrative but it's a great film nonetheless.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Tetra may I ask you something? No offense but are you type who sits around being annoyed at how stupid the world is except for you and your friends?



I hate everything and I think everybody is stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

People don't even know what the word pretentious means Ennoea.  It's just a hip term they like to throw around.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean Rukia, alot of people us it out of context it annoys me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> People don't even know what the word pretentious means Ennoea.  It's just a hip term they like to throw around.



It's the most overused term when discussing any form of entertainment. It should be disqualified from any future debates.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

> Wondering what any of you have heard.



I hate Exorcism movies, if there's any justice the film should flop hard after the first weekend.

Strangers on a Train C+

This wasn't my favourite Hitchcock film I have to say. First of all I feel this film was mis-sold to me. Have people ever seen this movie? It's not two people conspiring to kill the others spouse/family member, it's one psycho killing the others spouse and black mailing the lead in to fulfilling his presumed part of the deal. It starts out really well, the strangulation scene is fantastic and the surreal portrayal of Bruno's guilt when he meets Barbara for the first time has to be probably my favourite Hitchock scene till now. But the visual element seems to just disappear soon after.

This really could have been outstanding if they concentrated on Bruno losing his mind and becoming more and more desperate for Guy to do the same, Guy being a manipulative bastard would have helped. But it soon becomes predictable and the second half bordered on boring. Guy is a terrible character, he's boring and Farley Grangers acting makes it worse. At no point did I care if he was absolved or anything. Robert Walker is the star here, his scenes with Barbara are the best thing in this film, in fact all the scenes involving him are great. Shame Hitchcock seemed so adamant on making Guy such a nice guy. The climax on the frenzied Merry Go Round saved the the second half somewhat but it was abit ridiculous.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I hate everything and I think everybody is stupid.



Can't tell if serious.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna ignoring him is much better mate.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

guys why argue with Tetra

he's a Penn State Film Student

I mean it's not as bad as USC but come now


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> he's a Penn State defensive coordinator.



Fixed.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Fixed.



Isn't that the guy who molested all those children?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes he is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2012)

ooooh, discussions.

1) Strangers on a Train: I personally loved the movie and reviewed it, ( I think) but I do respect whoever said it wasnt very good for at least having clear presented points.

2) The raging "2001: A space odyssey" debate: Personally, I think Kubrick lost himself in the visuals and thematic material and I agree that the film is 'pretentious', as tired as the term has become. With that said, pretentious is a highly subjective word it seems. People who like something such as "2001" will hail it as highly intelligent, stylized art. Those who dont like it will call it pretentious. I dont hate the movie. It is stunningly well made and is fun to analyze, but I did often fight sleep. To clarify that I'm not some kid who thinks Transformers is epic, one of my favorite movies is "Once Upon a Time in The West", which is also slow paced and is LONGER than "2001". Speaking of Leone, I also love "Once Upon a Time in America", which is like four hours long. "2001" just didn't leave a mark on me.

3) The Devil Inside: Erm, should I tell you that I plan to see it on Sunday?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought 2001 was very interesting, and I would love to see it at a cinema, but I can't say that I love it. 

It's not one that I feel like putting on very often at all. I just don't find it that enjoyable or engaging.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 7, 2012)

The fuss being made over The Devil Inside is the abrupt ending that apparently leaves the viewer with a link to a message board to share more "experiences". 

I'd like to chime in on the 2001 debate but i haven't got round to seeing it yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I thought 2001 was very interesting, and I would love to see it at a cinema, but I can't say that I love it.
> 
> It's not one that I feel like putting on very often at all. I just don't find it that enjoyable or engaging.



I've only seen it once. I'll watch it again when it's shown on TMC's_ 31 Days of Oscars_.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2012)

The New World

Challenging...in the sense to keep your attention up  Visually pleasing like every Malick movie, the actors are good, the music is calm, it goes well hand in hand with the pictures. At first I wasn't sure how the voice-over narration would go with this type of movie, but as I got absorbed in this I forgot about it. I like how Malick portrayed the romance, showing these intimiate close-ups of the couple, them playing with each other, having mostly inner thoughts etc. Felt actually way more credible and powerful, than the usual stuff.
It was in the second half, that it couldn't keep my attention that much, though around the ending it got it again.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes he is.







MartialHorror said:


> People who like something such as "2001" will hail it as highly intelligent, stylized art. Those who dont like it will call it pretentious. I dont hate the movie. It is stunningly well made and is fun to analyze, but I did often fight sleep.


Yes, agreed.

Personally, I didn't think that _2001_ was pretentious. I thought it bordered it at times, but I never felt like it crossed the line. But I think your point about people who like/dislike it is extremely relevant and accurate.



This is vaguely related, but has anyone else seen ?
I actually (gasp) think it's better than _2001_. Just as a personal preference. I saw this movie as a kid and for whatever reason it had an impact on me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm obviously joking. I just have a fucked up sense of humor.

Dark Star was ok, although some of its humor tends to miss.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2012)

Was that the one John Carpenter did? I might've saw it as a kid.

I do remember the Last Starfighter though! At least I think thats what its called.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's the Carpenter film-- probably his most mediocre work at the beginning of his career.

'The Last Starfighter' was pretty cool.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 7, 2012)

Tetra was planted here by some scientists for an online social experiment.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 7, 2012)

*Attack the Block* -* C*

I was a bit disappointed considering the hype around this, the soundtrack is easily the best thing about it. I find it hard to connect with characters like these especially in british films so i didn't really give a shit what happened to the teens.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 7, 2012)

* Devil*

My opinion- Very cliched, but somehow vaguely enjoyable. 

* My rating: 5.3/10*


----------



## Lamb (Jan 7, 2012)

_Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_

I went into this movie with every expectation of it paling in comparison to the novel and the absolutely brilliant mini-series starring the great Alec Guinness. I was disappointed, because this film is the equal to both.

It does everything that made the mini-series great, but in condensed form; however it never feels rushed. Gary Oldman's portrayal of George Smiley is little more than a tribute to Alec Guinness' performance, but that lends itself splendidly to the character.

If it suffers from one thing, based on observations I made about the general reaction by the audience, it's that it might be one of those rare films where you appreciate it more after having read or seen the more in depth novel or mini-series as the film is able to capture all that made those great through brilliant subtlety.

All in all, I'd call this movie A grade material.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Great set Amuro.  Those opening credits really were terrific.





Lincoln Rhyme said:


> * Devil*
> 
> My opinion- Very cliched, but somehow vaguely enjoyable.
> 
> * My rating: 5.3/10*


Devil pissed me off!  The trailer hyped up the experience by showing all of the characters in the elevator and proclaiming that one of them wasn't who they appeared to be.

So if you are going into the movie off the trailer... the main hook is trying to figure out which of the characters is the Devil.  I of course wrote off one of their characters after the died.  A dead character is out of the picture, right?  Wrong!!!  That was fucking cheap.  

Here is the trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7l3nzjHYTg[/YOUTUBE]

I also remember that everyone was excited about the trailer until they saw M Night was involved.  Lots of groans in the theater.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Great set Amuro.  Those opening credits really were terrific.Devil pissed me off!  The trailer hyped up the experience by showing all of the characters in the elevator and proclaiming that one of them wasn't who they appeared to be.
> 
> So if you are going into the movie off the trailer... the main hook is trying to figure out which of the characters is the Devil.  I of course wrote off one of their characters after the died.  A dead character is out of the picture, right?  Wrong!!!  That was fucking cheap.




You must have never read or seen Agatha Christie's


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Then There Were None.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Let's talk about the Avengers real quick.  I've been fairly active in that thread recently.

I think there is a high likelihood that The Avengers will be even worse than The Dark Knight Rises.  Why do I feel this way?  I've seen the trailer.  I've seen images.  I've heard interviews from the actors.  Have you guys seen the dreadful character posters?  This film was made for 12 year olds.  In a couple of weeks we will probably see the Burger King toys.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

> Speaking of Leone, I also love "Once Upon a Time in America",



I have tried and tried but I can't sit through that movie.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2012)

I hear they're gonna try and release Leone's original version of that movie. I might watch that version since I can't even remember half of what I saw. You should check out _Once Upon a Time in the West_ though. That's a pretty good Western. It was quite strange seeing Henry Fonda as a villain though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Let's talk about the Avengers real quick.  I've been fairly active in that thread recently.
> 
> I think their is a high likelihood that The Avengers will be even worse than The Dark Knight Rises.  Why do I feel this way?  I've seen the trailer.  I've seen images.  I've heard interviews from the actors.  Have you guys seen the dreadful character posters?  This film was made for 12 year olds.  In a couple of weeks we will probably see the Burger King toys.



I will still see it

and so will you


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia what did you expect? It's a Disney movie.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I have tried and tried but I can't sit through that movie.



It's one of the most beautiful films ever made. :/


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

> but I do respect whoever said it wasnt very good for at least having clear presented points.



Strangers on a Train is a decent film, but it hasn't aged well compared to Hitchcock's other works. I absolutely loved the first half though, just the second half became a bit run of the mill. 



> Once Upon a Time in the West



I watched half of it a couple months back but I can't recall any of it. I'll watch it again eventually but probably not for a long time.



> It's one of the most beautiful films ever made. :/



I bought it on DVD about 5 years ago and I've still never been in the mood to watch all of it

It's my Everest.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> Rukia what did you expect? It's a Disney movie.



this doesn't say anything about quality or lack thereof :|


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

His expecting something deep. Disney live movies aren't any good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what you were expecting Rukia. Though I like Whedon enough to give him a chance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Tree of Life. Shall I watch you or A Separation?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

watch it

it's unique


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

*Ghost In The Shell Stand-alone Complex Episode Poker Face:  A-*

I'm pretty mixed on the series.  But this is a fantastic episode.  During a poker game Saito tells the story of how he first met the Major.  Saito's entire mercenary unit had been killed earlier in the conflict.  He was a lone sniper trying to survive the ordeal.  He faced off against the major and several other NATO soldiers.

Just really interesting.  Great music.  Very good high quality anime.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

> watch it
> 
> it's unique



I've seen them both, my cousin wants to watch something and since I got them both on Blu Ray (both Christmas gifts, aren't I lucky), I'm just trying to decide which one. Tree of Life it is. I bet she'll hate it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Good.  I want Ennoea to see Tree of Life.  We need another ally in the anti Tree of Life camp.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Haha she's already whining that the opening monologue sounds like a family aimed detergent commercial


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy: A-* 
Man, this movie was confusing as heck until the last ten minutes. I dunno if that's my fault or not, but besides that everything was great. When I was capable of comprehending what was occurring of course.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I will still see it
> 
> and so will you


Thanks for quoting me.  I was able to fix a grammatical error.

Blunt as usual.  What you say is true.  I will likely see it during the opening weekend.  But for me that doesn't mean a lot.  I made 40-50 trips to the theater in 2011.  I'm well versed in crap.  I saw more bad films than good.



Vault said:


> Rukia what did you expect? It's a Disney movie.


That's just it Vault.  I had low expectations a year ago.  And my expectations got even lower after I saw Thor.  But they are still too high!  

Seriously.  Go check out those character posters.  Fucking horrendous!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

It's gonna be better than Thor. It doesn't have Natalie Portman in it for one thing. The worst romance since Ving Rhames and Peter Greene.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

First class was the only decent comic book movie last year. However I still like Thor better than captain America. Found that very underwhelming.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys didn't like Thor? I thought it was suprisingly good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

First Class is pretty good.  Amazing Magneto.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna, should I watch _Back to the Future III_? The first two were awesome, but the Wild West theme of the last one is a huge difference from Hill Valley.

And _Thor_ wasn't great. Neither was _Captain America_. _X-Men First Clas_s was great though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

S-Someone legitimately asking my opinion? 

I'd say yes. It's a fun change and if memory serves, it's more enjoyable than the second.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

I am going through my binder trying to decide what to watch and I came across Election.  I haven't seen it in a while and I remember it being terrific.  

Ennoea, have you given up on Tree of Life already?  If you are trying to multitask... you will end up hating it even more than I do.  That's a film you really need to focus on.  It's your only chance to understand it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> You guys didn't like Thor? I thought it was suprisingly good.



It worked for something so risky. But as amovie it was unbalanced and don't make me start on Thor's noble turn and the romantic aspect of it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

Will someone who thinks a film sucks go on talking about it? Obviously Rukia wants to watch The Avengers, but his ego forbids him to, so now he's trying to convince everyone not to watch it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> It worked for something so risky. But as amovie it was unbalanced and don't make me start on Thor's noble turn and the romantic aspect of it.


It has it's flaws but I think the good things about it outweigh the poor.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It has it's flaws but I think the good things about it outweight the poor.



Indeed. Get performances all round from hemsworth and Huddleston.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Thor wasn't very good, the plot was nonsensical, the dialogue was ridiculous and the romance was utter fail. The action and visual aspects however were good.



> Ennoea, have you given up on Tree of Life already? If you are trying to multitask... you will end up hating it even more than I do. That's a film you really need to focus on. It's your only chance to understand it.



It's not that hard to understand though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah. Even _I_ understood it.





I-I think.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

*Real Steel*

Easily the most enjoyable film in 2011. Very Likeable characters. Gotta love that kid. The chemistry between Charlie, Max, Bailey and Atom was perfect. The Robo-fights action was great but the human drama was even better. 

9/10


What you understood from it, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

My dad hated _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_. After this and _Drive,_ he says I can't pick out the movie anymore. Looks like I won't be seeing too many rated R movies in theaters anymore.

Oh, and I enjoyed _Real Steel_ as well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

*Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust:  A.*

Even better than I remembered.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm rewatching The Tree of Life, played in fast-foward mode. See if it gets any better.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

Is tree of life that boring?  Jesus you guys are putting me off.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I may be missing something, but in the first forty minutes, almost nothing of consequence happens.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

'The Tree of Life' is fucking shit, just like all of Malick's films.

Anyway, I was watching 'Alien 3', but now I've decided to watch 'Source Code', which was one of my favorite movies from 2011.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 8, 2012)

*Win Win* ~ 8/10

Considerably better than i expected, it follows a pretty predictable formula but is very well done making it quite enjoyable watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Nakor.  I was wrong bro.  You definitely need to watch bakemonogatari before you watch the new series.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

So my cousins opinion is that Tree of Life is like 2001 in that it's meaning is what you take from it. Am I the only one who thinks 2001 isn't really abstract? It has a pretty clear plot, even if the narrative isn't so linear.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Tree of Life is the greatest movie ever made.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

Enno, really?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2012)

You can all shit talk Tree of Life

I stand by my comments :|

I can understand not liking the film but to the point of saying it's awful and shit is mind boggling.  The movie is so well made and the cinematography is leagues above anything that came out this year.  Like all Malick's films you either will love it or not get anything out but to say they're terrible is really strange when nobody can construct a film with such clear finese and precision as Malick


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

*Meet the Robinsons*- 7/10
This movie is really predictable and the animation is nothing to sneeze at, but I really enjoy it. It has some pretty funny parts and I like how the future is like how they thought the future would be in the '50s.

Ok, yeah, and this stupid dinosaur part gets me:


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Meet the Robinsons*
> 
> Ok, yeah, and this stupid dinosaur part gets me:


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 8, 2012)

...and little arms. 

*flails arms about*


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol that's quality


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'The Tree of Life' is fucking shit, just like all of Malick's films.
> 
> Anyway, I was watching 'Alien 3', but now I've decided to watch 'Source Code', which was one of my favorite movies from 2011.



Holy crap, something we actually agree on! I too thought "Source Code" was epic and is on my top 10 list too. 



> Let's talk about the Avengers real quick. I've been fairly active in that thread recently.
> 
> I think there is a high likelihood that The Avengers will be even worse than The Dark Knight Rises. Why do I feel this way? I've seen the trailer. I've seen images. I've heard interviews from the actors. Have you guys seen the dreadful character posters? This film was made for 12 year olds. In a couple of weeks we will probably see the Burger King toys.
> __________________



I of course loved TDK, so dont think Rises will suck. But I do suspect it will be overhyped. 

"The Avengers" though will be doomed to be overhyped. Im sure it will probably be about as good as Hulk, Thor, and Captain America, but people will expect more.

The trailer being underwhelming doesn't worry me, if anything, it could mean that the best parts were kept out of the trailer (it should be noted that "Serenity" also had an underwhelming trailer). As for interviews, while many didnt like the Robert Downy Jr claims, I personally wasnt bothered.

I for one, would rather have a "Tony Stark and friends" movie.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 8, 2012)

I also really liked Source code. Bowie jr done good.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Enno, really?



I remember him saying it was decent. So far I think only Parallax and me had positive opinions about it. Go and watch it though.



Parallax said:


> You can all shit talk Tree of Life
> 
> I stand by my comments :|
> 
> I can understand not liking the film but to the point of saying it's awful and shit is mind boggling.  The movie is so well made and *the cinematography is leagues above anything that came out this year*.  Like all Malick's films you either will love it or not get anything out but to say they're terrible is really strange when nobody can construct a film with such clear finese and precision as Malick



I hope Lubezki will get some deserved recognition for this.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2012)

*The Tree of Life*

My opinion of the film has changed quite a bit. Like a lot of film that uses non-linear narrative, watching it a second time was much more enjoyable than the first. Knowing what to expect and having in mind the full picture, I could easily put the pieces together as the film progressed and truly appreciate the beauty of it without getting distracted by the frustration of not being able to keep up with the plot.

8.5/10




Ennoea said:


> Tree of Life is the greatest movie ever made.



Must be the Catholic side of Ennoea talking.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2012)

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy* 

Hell fucking yes this movie is SO GOOD. It works so well firstly as a Cold War spy movie in that it is atmospheric, dark, tense, violent in bursts and shrouded in secrecy. However the movie like a good spy is concealing the truth and the truth about this movie is two words, Gary Oldman. This movie is an amazing character portrait of this man George Smiley through how he conducts himself during this investigation and how much you get from just his face. He needs to star in films more often because honesty it is glorious and his final scene in the film is such a perfect set up but also spirals off a conspiracy in and of itself that I will leave out of the review.

This movie is exactly what I want to see from my Spy movies and just all movies really.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My dad hated _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_. After this and _Drive,_ he says I can't pick out the movie anymore. Looks like I won't be seeing too many rated R movies in theaters anymore.
> 
> Oh, and I enjoyed _Real Steel_ as well.



This post makes me sad. Stunna, did you actually go and see GWTDT with your parents? Damn, that must have been awkward.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

I saw it with my mom, yes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *Ghost In The Shell Stand-alone Complex Episode Poker Face:  A-*
> 
> I'm pretty mixed on the series.  But this is a fantastic episode.  During a poker game Saito tells the story of how he first met the Major.  Saito's entire mercenary unit had been killed earlier in the conflict.  He was a lone sniper trying to survive the ordeal.  He faced off against the major and several other NATO soldiers.
> 
> Just really interesting.  Great music.  Very good high quality anime.


I watched this again.  So good.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

*Thor: C+*

Is it just me, or does this movie sort of feel like a live action Renaissance Disney film?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 8, 2012)

Approximately 26:30 into The Tree of Life. Wow, Stunna you need to watch this forget the plot and just feast on the visuals. My mouth was open the whole time. I don't understand what you guys are bitching about though, I understand Pitt's and Sean's story so far.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

I understand the plot. I guess I'm just a barbarian or somethin', because nothing but pretty visuals does nothing for me.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2012)

The plot is all there within the visuals

the lack of a linear or even familiarly structured plot is off putting the first time because you don't know what to expect.

In many ways it's like reading Faulkner's Abasalom Abasalom or The Sound and the Fury, the instant jumps in terms of setting and time and even characters is jarring and challenging but that doesn't mean the plot is not there.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm talking about the first forty minutes. Almost everything after that, I'm fine with. Unless I'm missing something, most of the first forty minutes is just the dawn of creation. Which has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah it's pretty silly


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's something you guys, especially Tetra, will like:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

*The Incredible Hulk: C+/B-*

The action is incredible, as one would expect from a film starring the Hulk, but it fails to really address the inner conflicts proposed, and so it sort of feels like an hour and a half long chase sequence. Like they sometimes forgot there was a human side to Banner too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna gave Tree of Life the F it deserves.





Nakor said:


> yeah, bellatrix was pretty badass as the final villain of the series.


This is the scene I was talking about dude.  Fucking awesome.

The Order of the Phoenix is defeated


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Senjougahara ftw.



I finished watching episode 4 and she is so awesome. One of the better characters I've come across in an anime series lately. I've loved all of their conversations so far and all of her snarky lines.  

Did you try to read all the words that they cut into and out of throughout the episodes, especially the beginning?



Rukia said:


> This is the scene I was talking about dude.  Fucking awesome.
> 
> The Order of the Phoenix is defeated



Bellatrix is so badass. I'm glad the series ends in the next few minutes. I wouldn't want it dragged out into another movie. One where she is defeated in 20 seconds that doesn't add up with how powerful she has displayed herself as being throughout the previous movies.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2012)

She gets defeated the same way in the books in a scene that is pure fanservice in both mediums but we have accepted our differences on the final movie so I will leave it at that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Nakor said:


> I finished watching episode 4 and she is so awesome. One of the better characters I've come across in an anime series lately. I've loved all of their conversations so far and all of her snarky lines.
> 
> Did you try to read all the words that they cut into and out of throughout the episodes, especially the beginning?


Yeah.  Senjougahara is fantastic.

So you enjoy the series so far?  Its very unique.  A lot of people are turned off by the art and animation.  I'm not one of those people.  I think the anime market is incredibly stale.  So it's always good when something original like this or Suzumiya Haruhi come out.





> Bellatrix is so badass. I'm glad the series ends in the next few minutes. I wouldn't want it dragged out into another movie.


Well, the outcome isn't so surprising.  Harry, Ron, and Hermione all considered Dumbledore to be the most powerful wizard in the world.  They all just assumed that he would always be there to protect them.  He of course died.  They tried to carry on the fight without him.  And they paid a heavy price as a result.

They were of course captured and brought to Bellatrix.  The best duelist in the world.  And they got to witness her horrifying power first hand.  She killed Harry's godfather.  And now she killed his friend Dobby.  Harry realized how hopeless another confrontation would be with her.  That is why he decided to go into hiding.

A good place to end the franchise.  It sort of goes out on an Empire Strikes Back type note.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

*Taxidermia*

Three stories about three people in three different generations. The grandfather who's an orderly seeking love, the father who's a sportsman seeking success and the son who's a taxidermist seeking immortality.

It's thought-provoking, inventive, charming, heartwrenching, inspiring, funny...it has everything I can hope for. Filled with beautiful images, a complex and likeable cast, witty dialogues. An entertainment for the whole family if you like.

Nah, I'm not good at this. So, the grandfather is a p*d*p****-necrophile, the father is an obese speed eater and the son not only stuffs animals... When it comes to unsettling imagery, I think this movie moves on a wide palette: Fire shooting penis, pig slaughter in its whole glory, circle puking, self-disembowelling etc

Fucks you up the ass, I guess.  



Stunna said:


> I'm talking about the first forty minutes. Almost everything after that, I'm fine with. Unless I'm missing something, most of the first forty minutes is just the dawn of creation. Which has nothing to do with anything.



I read a theory about it a while ago. Apparently it fits with the opening quote of the movie


> Job 38: 4,7: Where were you when I laid the foundations of the Earth??.When the morning stars sang together and all the sons of God shouted for joy?


and the O'Brien's grief.

There was a story regarding that quote, but I can't recall it. I'm no religious expert though, but in retrospect it does makes sense...at least for the most part, except the dinosaurs  But as Pseudo said, its something you can enjoy without attributing meaning to it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

I got all the religious symbolism and what not. But to spend some forty minutes on that is extremely excessive.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't think it was that long. I got absorbed, I guess


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

> I got all the religious symbolism and what not. But to spend some forty minutes on that is extremely excessive.



The only unnecessary part of the first forty minutes is the godawful headache inducing editing during Sean Penn's sequence (infact I don't like his stuff whatsoever). The Dino sequence was important in it alluding that grace and nature coexist in everything (the running theme of the film) and always have, thus the Dino just leaves the other one to live even though in nature it should have killed it. I really don't get the hate of the Universe sequence, someone show me a scene as interesting as that in space? All we get are CGI rubbish and two shots of space in most movies, we got see some incredible stuff. Yes it's maybe out of place in a film like this but it paralleled the birth of life, and no matter how minute it is, to many it can be just as beautiful and important as a universe. Even if the family melodrama bores you, the birth of it all pretty nice to watch. I do agree with people who say it's self indulgent and over the top, but meh I'm okay with it this time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Good TV Show_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A9C1S1QCGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

I've never seen an episode of that.

Unless you count the pilot movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I've seen a few episodes.  The animated version is much better than the live action.  Sometimes the animation format just fits the material better.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 8, 2012)

Doomsdays - 4/10

There is a difference between a homage and a rip-off.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Tree of Life (big ass review, I apologise):

The film begins with the mother mentioning we must take a path of Grace or Nature and that is pretty much all that the film is about. Grace here is represented through the mother, a caring and devoted mother who teaches her children to love everything and to forgive always. Her husband seeing her as naive and bitter from his lack of success decides to teach the children opposite, he implements a tougher ideology on the children to prepare them to face the reality of life and the true nature of human, we must be willing to step on others. 

What we experience is the story of their eldest child, one who experiences death and begins to question both ideals and decides to indulge in his darkest thoughts and desires. But once he has he can't go back, and begins to struggle with his increasing desire to be the sole receiver of his mothers love (not to mention his confused feelings and attraction towards her), and his hate of his father (we've all been there), and the hope that he may die. Overall the film is just about a kid rebelling from the ideology he is brought up from, and in doing so facing his demons and his darkest thoughts. 

I'm on the fence on this film. On one hand I love the effort that Mallick put in to the film, the cinematography and some of the shots are incredible (esp the birth of the Universe), but then I don't care for the religious nature of it all and I found the story average. I think my biggest issue with the film is that alot of the techniques used here just scream amateur film student. The haphazard editing in the Sean Penn's sequence and the choir music and whispered tones being eye roll inducing elements. I'm okay with the non linear format during the past since memories are made up of our more happy or important moments, but what I couldn't stand were the moments when within 10 seconds we'd had the image of a tree, a beach, Sean Penn looking gloomy and then a building. It was the worst kind of self indulgent garbage. If only he'd kept the images for longer I'd have atleast been okay with Penn's part of the story but no, we get headache inducing editing and obnoxiously obtuse images with whispered dialogue. 

The bulk of the story involving their childhood was decent, it had a Hollywood gleam over it but on the whole it was somewhat compelling. Growing up with a strict father is a pain, we all know it. I just don't like the ending, it's worse than Spielberg in it's we'll found our path in the after life. I'm surprised the Christians haven't hijacked this film yet. The most impressive thing here is the effort Mallick has put in, this must have not been easy to film, each shot is precise, the cinematography, the shots, all do what they are intended to. It's great stuff visually. And kudos for doing the whole birth of the Universe sequence without CGI.

Decent film with some of the most impressive visuals in years, but overly religious theme and trigger happy editing didn't do it for me.

B+

Sorry Rukia I won't be joining the Anti Tree of Life camp

However for the Anti Nolan/Franco/Spiderman stuff I've got your back.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

He didn't use CGI?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

And what do you think about the actors? I think Pitt and Chastain did good jobs (The latter seems to be the actress discovery/breaktrough of the year from what I see). And the kids felt natural. I read they only got vague instructions on what to do.

Stunna, Pseudo posted a video about that or wiki article, I dunno.

eh, here's something about that

*Spoiler*: __ 





> After nearly thirty years away from Hollywood, famed special effects supervisor Douglas Trumbull contributed to the visual effects work on The Tree of Life. Malick, a friend of Trumbull, approached him about the effects work and mentioned that he did not like the look of computer-generated imagery. Trumbull asked Malick, "Why not do it the old way? The way we did it in 2001?"[19]
> 
> Working with visual effects supervisor Dan Glass, Trumbull used a variety of materials for the creation of the universe sequence. “We worked with chemicals, paint, fluorescent dyes, smoke, liquids, CO2, flares, spin dishes, fluid dynamics, lighting and high speed photography to see how effective they might be,” said Trumbull. “It was a free-wheeling opportunity to explore, something that I have found extraordinarily hard to get in the movie business. Terry didn’t have any preconceived ideas of what something should look like. We did things like pour milk through a funnel into a narrow trough and shoot it with a high-speed camera and folded lens, lighting it carefully and using a frame rate that would give the right kind of flow characteristics to look cosmic, galactic, huge and epic.”[20] The team also included Double Negative in London, under the supervision of Paul Riddle, who handled the astrophysical aspects of the segment. Fluid-based effects were developed by Peter and Chris Parks, who had previously worked on similar effects for The Fountain.[21]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

One I didn't see/watch, lol.


> but then I don't care for the religious nature of it all


I disagree on this part though, and not for the obvious reasons. I just feel like the religious symbolism and whatnot was the entire point. Or at least played a big part to the theme/events.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Fight Club is a film I feel I can enjoy on multiple levels.  I think someone else mentioned this before.  But I didn't fully appreciate just how funny Fight Club is the first time I saw.  I have picked up lots of new things over the years.

Doing some sort of Fincher marathon?  I did that last week with his serial killer films.  Se7en, Zodiac, and then Dragon Tattoo again.


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2012)

Fight Club is always amazing. Every viewing I pick up something different. Wish Norton still made good films. FC, American History X and Primal Fear are his only good movies, that I know of anyway.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2012)

The Illusionist was pretty good, too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

> I disagree on this part though, and not for the obvious reasons. I just feel like the religious symbolism and whatnot was the entire point. Or at least played a big part to the theme/events.



Evangelion was full to the brim of Religious symbolism, yet I enjoyed the hell out of it. I'm okay with crisis of faith, symbolism and Human Nature in relation to beliefs. My main problem is when it becomes unrealistic, the ending sequence being my main issue.

The acting was fine, the second son impressed me more than the rest. Brad Pitt was okay, I'm never impressed by him mind you, but Jessica Chastain was outstanding.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Besides the fact that Christianity is the primary thing in this universe I find to be completely realistic 

what unrealistic stuff was there besides the very ending?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

That's my big issue with it, the ending. Other than that I never noticed it so much.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you guys think the souls reunion scene actually took place after the end of life on Earth or the entire film was just a creation of Sean's mind?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Did anyone else notice how much the youngest kid looked like Brad Pitt? They had to have cloned him or something.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fight Club is a film I feel I can enjoy on multiple levels.  I think someone else mentioned this before.  But I didn't fully appreciate just how funny Fight Club is the first time I saw.  I have picked up lots of new things over the years.
> 
> Doing some sort of Fincher marathon?  I did that last week with his serial killer films.  Se7en, Zodiac, and then Dragon Tattoo again.



Oh yeah i found last night that it is genuinely funny at times, especially when Marla is onscreen. The scene where the Narrator beats the shit out himself in his bosses office is particularly golden.

I'm slowly working through his whole catalog before my local independant cinema gets TGWTDT on the 20th. Its cool as i haven't watched Zodiac or The Social Network before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2012)

The Devil Inside: C+

The ending is as awful as everyone says, and I think it turned most viewers against the movie. The rest of it is decent.


----------



## blazikengirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Devil Wears Prada. 8.5/10


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 8, 2012)

Blade Runner: The Final Cut - 9.5/10

One of my favourite films.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

> Do you guys think the souls reunion scene actually took place after the end of life on Earth or the entire film was just a creation of Sean's mind?



Most likely not since Sean Penn was there. I felt that he'd probably heard that his mother had died, and in his mind he reunited her with the ones she loved, especially his dead brother. Would explain him following her through the door and helping her to move on. But that's a wild guess.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

The door thing reminded me of Matthew 7:13-14.



> *13* Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:
> 
> *14* Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2012)

Eno's review is pretty much the way I feel about the film although I would give it a A-/A

and I don't get his dislike of Brad Pitt, but then again we've talked about that before


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Who dislikes Brad Pitt?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2012)

Ennoa does, he's mentioned it several times


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

> Eno's review is pretty much the way I feel about the film although I would give it a A-/A
> 
> and I don't get his dislike of Brad Pitt, but then again we've talked about that before



I'm being abit harsh on the film, I think I'll probably like it more as I watch it more.

As for Pitt, I just don't like his acting in newer films and how everyone is wowed by him. Add Leo on to that list.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

So Tree of Life is based somewhat on Malick's own early life? Probably explains alot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Who dislikes Brad Pitt?


I don't like Brad Pitt.  I think he sort of sabotaged some of the films he participated in early in his career.  For example... his work in Se7en is awful and is one of the weakest aspects of the film.

I do think he has evolved as an actor.  He has worked with several great directors.  And he has learned things during these experiences.  He has managed to become a _competent_ actor as a result.  He clearly mails it in sometimes.  But he has definitely improved.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 8, 2012)

Nakor said:


> I finished watching episode 4 and she is so awesome. One of the better characters I've come across in an anime series lately. I've loved all of their conversations so far and all of her snarky lines.
> 
> Did you try to read all the words that they cut into and out of throughout the episodes, especially the beginning?



I also tried to watch this Bakemonogatari. I couldn't get into it, the story was all over the place, and it's just so weird .The animation style though is pretty sweet, I'll give it that much.

I've recently started Shakugan No Shana(ep 4 ATM). Fucking ridiculous how much I'm going to have to catch up on . This and Monster are my top priorities to finish before my 2nd semester starts.

And I finished Gladiator today, it's very good, but damn is it long.

*Gladiator*- It is an overrated film, but I could see why everybody seems to love it.Great characters, and great ending. The only problem is the very slow start.

* My rating:8.8/10*


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 8, 2012)

The Lion King triology, shit is just awesome. 10/10. I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I don't like Brad Pitt.  I think he sort of sabotaged some of the films he participated in early in his career.  For example... his work in Se7en is awful and is one of the weakest aspects of the film.





Seriously? I think his character and the brashness he brought forward contrasted perfectly with Somerset. I'd go as far to say the opposite in that he actually strengthened Freeman's character and therefore the film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Source Code :: 8.5/10 :: B*

Really good ending, though I felt it was a bit overkill. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Prince of Persia being frozen with locked lips with Michelle and the happy passengers would have been a perfect ending. Fade to black. Fin.

Im glad he saved them all, but for the movie to keep going on past the 8 mins seemed to be tacked on to fufill the typical Hollywood happy ending, but it just doesnt work for me. Yeah, he sent the message to the command lady that was 'cool' and all; but its still all in the reality of a dead passenger. Its meaningless and I hate that the movie extending past the freeze frame reminds me of that. It kind of spoils the great ending it had 2 mins ago.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Amuro, are you tryna' one-up me when it comes to set changes?


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna I have a challenge for you, go for a fortnight without changing your set?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Impossible. My record is five days. I think.

EDIT: Gimme a 200x150 avatar and we'll have a deal.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm going to make a boxing analogy since I used to watch it quite a bit.  Boxing is a sport that often goes to the score cards.  Three judges typically determine the outcome.  Oscar de la Hoya often came to his fights out of shape.  He would get tired in the middle rounds.  He would throw basically 0 punches the entire round until the last 30 seconds.  He spent those 30 seconds throwing a ton of punches.  He tried to steal rounds this way.  People often only remember the end.

The same is true with films.  A film can be complete rubbish for an hour and a half.  But if it has a great twist ending... it suddenly becomes this terrific film.  And the people that originally hated it feel compelled to recommend it to their friends.

Brad Pitt's acting is especially bad when he's demanding to know what is in the box.  The ending of the film.  A memorable ending.  A great moment in the film.  But Pitt was just atrocious.  And he hijacked the scene with his acting.  He had other bad moments throughout the film.  But that moment is the one that is the most unforgivable.  That moment is the one that cheapened the film experience.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgbhyjuhbX8[/YOUTUBE]
Gonna be the best movie this year easily.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia do you now believe in Tim Tebow?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Stunna I have a challenge for you, go for a fortnight without changing your set?


I want to see Stunna snap some day and just ruthlessly attack someone.


*Spoiler*: _Like this_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4k4_OLV938[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hey Amuro, are you tryna' one-up me when it comes to set changes?



I'm way indecisive when it comes to sets, it's not a personal challenge. 

Or is it.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgbhyjuhbX8[/YOUTUBE]
> Gonna be the best movie this year easily.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Guys is Dexter S6 good? I didn't like 5 at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh no.  Ben Kingsley!


----------



## Amuro (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Guys is Dexter S6 good? I didn't like 5 at all.



I thought 6 was great.

The only complaints I've heard is that nothing important happens, except during the last 3 seconds of the season. 

And that Colin Hanks was a wimpy killer. When will people learn that some killers aren't big tough guys ? 

The story though, was really good. Mystery is the big hitter this season, over the romance shit of 5 .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Rukia do you now believe in Tim Tebow?


I'm going to Tebow at work tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

I Tebowed before it was cool. /hipsterjesus


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

> what is it with Ben Kingsley and being in shit films? have some respect man!



He's always doing shit films.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Just found out Disney's new film this year is _Wreck-It Ralph._ This disappoints me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I expect Brave to suck.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Just found out Disney's new film this year is _Wreck-It Ralph._ This disappoints me.



Eh. There isn't enough information about it right now for me to have an opinion. 

I've seen almost every other POS Disney has churned out, so I'll probably end up seeing this one too, whether it's crap or not.




Rukia said:


> I expect Brave to suck.


Oh yee of little faith.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I expect Brave to suck.


Eh. The trailer was somewhat displeasing. The only thing that really stood out was the animation. I'm beginning to worry that Pixar's starting to slip up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Even if Pixar slips up at least we have the first 45 minutes of Wall-E in the bank already.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

Every time a new Pixar movie comes out, I think that the trailer is crap but I end up loving the movie. The only time this hasn't been true is with _Cars 2_. I haven't seen the movie, but I suspect it's as terrible as it looks.

The _Brave_ trailer looks generic, but I raged for weeks about the _Toy Story 3_ trailer and that movie turned out to be really good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Appropriate GIF since I thought her hair was the best aspect of the trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

_Wreck-It Ralph_ pisses me off because from what they _have_ said about the plot, it sounds uninteresting, and I want a freaking 2D Disney film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I think several discussions today have proven the point I made yesterday.  You guys are incredibly negative.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

At least it's an original enterprise and not...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Planes?  That looks so fucking shitty!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2012)

Watching 'Splice', I love this movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 8, 2012)

What is that ^ from Jena?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Is that a joke? Why are they trying to force everyone to like this goddamn useless bunch of films. Cars sucks and so will Planes. Now stop beating a dead horse and make some decent films.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> What is that ^ from Jena?


Meet the Robinsons.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> What is that ^ from Jena?



It's from the upcoming Pixar movie, .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is that a joke?


It has to be a joke Ennoea.  

Definitely a fanmade trailer.  No way is that real.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Meet the Robinsons.




And _Planes_, as retarded as it still is, is direct-to-DVD and Blu-ray.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Rukia do you now believe in Tim Tebow?



Such a disappointing game.



Taleran said:


> She gets defeated the same way in the books in a scene that is pure fanservice in both mediums but we have accepted our differences on the final movie so I will leave it at that.



There are other scenes in the book that don't happen in the movie. At least include those. It's not like it wasn't awesome in the books. At least we agree on the overall shittyness of it. 



Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Senjougahara is fantastic.
> 
> So you enjoy the series so far?  Its very unique.  A lot of people are turned off by the art and animation.  I'm not one of those people.  I think the anime market is incredibly stale.  So it's always good when something original like this or Suzumiya Haruhi come out.


The series so far has been great. I'm really happy that after I finish this show, I get the sequel afterwards. I really like the animation style. It makes it feel more fresh to me.

I don't know if I even finish Suzumiya Haruhi. I know I watched some of it but it was such a long time ago.



> Well, the outcome isn't so surprising.  Harry, Ron, and Hermione all considered Dumbledore to be the most powerful wizard in the world.  They all just assumed that he would always be there to protect them.  He of course died.  They tried to carry on the fight without him.  And they paid a heavy price as a result.
> 
> They were of course captured and brought to Bellatrix.  The best duelist in the world.  And they got to witness her horrifying power first hand.  She killed Harry's godfather.  And now she killed his friend Dobby.  Harry realized how hopeless another confrontation would be with her.  That is why he decided to go into hiding.
> 
> A good place to end the franchise.  It sort of goes out on an Empire Strikes Back type note.



I really liked how they changed the movie ending from what was in the books. The book ending was OK an all, but I felt the movie ending really changed the complexion of the entire series in a positive way. Sometimes good doesn't always triumph over evil.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 8, 2012)

Jena said:


> At least it's an original enterprise and not...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

It's only cause dipsh**s took their kids to see _Cars 2._


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

How much money did Cars 2 make?  I haven't really looked into it but I am thinking it must have made almost a billion dollars worldwide.  If that is true there will definitely be a third one.  And I wouldn't blame the studio.  The consumers are to blame.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna you went to see it too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I looked it up.  Cars 2 was definitely profitable.  But Toys 3 for example made over twice as much worldwide.  So Pixar has other avenues they can explore if they want to make money.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I looked it up.  Cars 2 was definitely profitable.  But Toys 3 for example made over twice as much worldwide.  So Pixar has other avenues they can explore if they want to make money.



Don't give them ideas.

Eh, they already made a Buzz Lightyear spin off movie and Tv show. Maybe they'll do one for Woody now.

Or _Toy Story 4: Whatever Other Inanimate Objects that We Haven't Used Before are Now Suddenly Animate_


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Toy Story 3 made around 400 million in the US. They should dump that shite that is Cars and go make something better.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

*Wall-E:  A.*

Excellent.  As a rule I only watch the first 45 minutes.  The film turns into shit after Wall-E leaves earth.  But the opening is fucking outstanding.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

> Wall-E: A.
> 
> Excellent. As a rule I only watch the first 45 minutes. The film turns into shit after Wall-E leaves earth. But the opening is fucking outstanding.



The scenes between Wall E and EVA are still great, especially the Space Waltz.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The scenes between Wall E and EVA are still great, especially the Space Waltz.


True.  It's worth fast-forwarding to that.

The humans are really the undesirable aspect of the film.  I would have enjoyed the film more if humans had just been extinct.  Pesky resilient species.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna you went to see it too.


I saw it out of obligation as a loyal fan of Pixar and as a film fan. Parents had no excuse.

**


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

You had a Cars 2 Set aswell. 



> The humans are really the undesirable aspect of the film. I would have enjoyed the film more if humans had just been extinct. Pesky resilient species.



I was wondering how they could have gotten rid of them. Maybe they were all in a cryogenic chamber.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a bold faced lie and you know it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna I know you've had a Cars set dude, I have the memory of an Elephant


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna I know you've had a Cars set dude, I have the memory of an Elephant


Stunna apparently has the memory of a gold fish.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

I never had a _Cars_ set. I remember each and every one.

Most at least. Enough to know that none had any anthropomorphic vehicles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I always knew Stunna had bad taste.  But this is a surprise.  I never knew Stunna was a liar.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Show me the stock.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Fine if you say so. But someone sure as hell had one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe it was Jena?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Jenna has nothing other than Community sigs Watson


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Speaking of that.  I am ready for her to change that shit.  I am incredibly tired of seeing those characters make out every time I enter the thread.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, I think it was Jena.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes you continue to impress me. Moffat must make a third series


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Piss. I intended to watch the first episode of _Sherlock_ tonight.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Watch it Stunna, it's a great show.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

My stepsister made me watch the first episode a while ago, but I wasn't really paying attention. I'll re-watch it tomorrow after... *sigh* school.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I only watched a single episode today.  But I want you guys to know where I stand.

Evangelion:  A+.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

The second episode took awhile to build but once it did. Brillaint, also the ending has me excited.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Sherlock is pretty popular around here.  I may watch a couple of episodes.  Frankly I'm just happy that Guy Ritchie isn't directing.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

Believe me, the show is so much better.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Sherlock is pretty popular around here.  I may watch a couple of episodes.  Frankly I'm just happy that Guy Ritchie isn't directing.



It's a fantastic show. You should watch all of the episodes.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2012)

Fuck it all that previous 2001 talk has me in the mood.  Will watch it now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

2001 is a masterpiece.  It doesn't take a lot to put me in the mood either.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

'Bout to put on 'The Fountain' on bluray.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

The Fountain is amazing.


In other news, I just made good on my word. Spite fucked my neighbors wife!

BAM!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm your neighbour. Better watch out from now on.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

"I wish a mother fucker would roll they ass up, I'm a cock back this .44 and straight knock they ass up"


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

Second neighbor's wife I have fucked. First I felt way guilty over for months and months, but this one, I feel tremendous over!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

"When you have to shoot, shoot, don't talk."

Remind me never to introduce my wife to you.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

Just treat your wife as an equal and you won't ever have that problem.


Let me just say, there is definitely a reason why it's illegal for a psychologist to sleep with patients. Both times, bam bam!


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Second neighbor's wife I have fucked. First I felt way guilty over for months and months, but this one, I feel tremendous over!



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol. Jena, if you want to fuck me, just fly to San Antonio. We can take pics or videos. Though I kind of have an issue fucking a 19 yr old.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm good, thanks.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

She looks like this apparently


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, keep me in mind when you're not good and feel under appreciated.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 9, 2012)

*Ice Age 3* ~ 7.5

Pretty funny movie, the characters are thier interactions are still enjoyable to see, and buck gave me more than a few good laughts, also is good to see they still haven't began to just recycle thier jokes like other similar movies.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Unless I haven't been on this board long enough to understand some of the jokes that occur on here, I find it kind of hard to believe that anyone with the apparent "heart problems" that Grape Krush possesses to be out and about fucking some dude's wife. Hell, anyone half as stupid as Grape Krush would have a hard time fucking a woman to begin with, unless it's his own inbred Mother, which then I would believe. I get the feeling this knob is just a huge bullshitter that likes to hype himself up-- a pathological liar of sorts.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol tetra.  why so mean?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Lol tetra.  why so mean?



Because I hate liars.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

I ain't got nothing to prove to a kid like you Tetra. You're still in High School, possibly college, I am past both. Anyways, I get what I can take and I love it homeboy.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You're still in High School, possibly college, I am past both.



And yet I still run circles around you.

Scratch that, I believe you now. I believe you because you're probably some fatass trailer trash who's busy poking his neighbor's equally fat ass wife while simultaneously rubbing her acne-plated back with a rag on a stick. 

I can smell the grotesque from here. Be sure to pick up your welfare check on the 15th, slob.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

Besides that, you probably couldn't tell me what a vagina tastes like, what a anus feels like, the difference between the two. Kiddy, who you trying to impress? <3


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHA, I got laid tonight, you have never gotten laid. 



what's up?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Besides that, you probably couldn't tell me what a vagina tastes like



Big words coming from a slob whose sexual prime is consisted of going down on obese women who mistake their manwich for vaginas.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok guys let's calm down now. Jeez


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

See my last post Tetra. Poor Kid, I can't imagine what it feels like to be a virgin in college.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Ok guys let's calm down now. Jeez



Yeah, you're right. We don't need his blood pressure rising...



Grape Krush said:


> See my last post Tetra. Poor Kid, I can't imagine what it feels like to be a virgin in college.



Sure you can. You're a bullshitter.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

I couldn't tell you what it felt like to be a virgin in middle school Kiddy.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I couldn't tell you what it felt like to be a virgin in middle school Kiddy.



Yeah, 'cause you were busy attending The Second Mile.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

What does a vagina taste like Tetra? How do pheromones impact the smell and taste? LMAO.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> What does a vagina taste like Tetra? How do pheromones impact the smell and taste? LMAO.



I think it's hilarious how mad I've made you. 

I think it's because I'm right. I think I've aired you out as a pathological liar.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

lmfao. 

How's that V-Card feel weighing down your pocket kiddo?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> lmfao.
> 
> How's that V-Card feel weighing down your pocket kiddo?



If I was a virgin I wouldn't be bothered by your 2nd grade insults. But the fact that you've become this easy to paraphrase should help serve as a catalyst for more unique comebacks from you-- though, I'm not counting on it considering you don't possess a single iota of intelligence.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Whats with this deep dislike for one another? Surely it can't be due to that fact that you have conflicting tastes in cinema?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Whats with this deep dislike for one another? Surely it can't be due to that fact that you have conflicting tastes in cinema?



I made fun of him and his other little Nolan circle-jerking cronies a while back and ever since then he's had this raging hard-on for me. The guy is a knob-- I've dealt with plenty of mongoloids like him on other boards before, so it's nothing new or daunting.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

This current argument...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

That dude looks like he has a vagina.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That dude looks like he has a vagina.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

gay alert.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, back on topic.

Tintin in 3D.
Very well done.
8 or 9 out of 10.

The money shot of the Tintin biking down the hill while the water surges forth in the background was simply epic. They stuck to the canon too, so that was a big plus. Everything was done to make it giant nod to the series. Can't fault it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

**


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't you just compare dick sizes by PM or something.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

*Tree of Life*

I totally understand exactly why people are divisive about the movie I imagine that if it grabs you it will grab you, however for me it all fell completely flat. I don't hate the film I am completely apathetic about it, except for the ending that is way to deliberate tie off that it feels completely fake


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Taleran said:


> *Tree of Life*
> 
> I totally understand exactly why people are divisive about the movie I imagine that if it grabs you it will grab you, however for me it all fell completely flat. I don't hate the film I am completely apathetic about it, except for the ending that is way to deliberate tie off that it feels completely fake


I saw Taleran's top 10 list for 2011.  And now I have read his review for Tree of Life.  He seems to have excellent taste.

My one gripe would be that he is using my quote in his sig without my permission.  But I guess I can let that slide since he just tore Tree of Life a new asshole.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

When i get bored i look for things Batman related and found these gems


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2012)

Technically a series but since its 90 minutes i will rate here anyways:

Sherlock: A study in pink - *4/5*

Really good re-imagination of the character that transfers to modern Britain really well. Likable characters and a lot of good foreshadowing of things to come. One point less for a few plot holes - the man that can see your brother has a drinking problem by looking at his old mobile phone does not think about taxi drivers when searching for someone that is all around London and blends in easily?
It impressed me enough to buy it though, will watch the next two movies sometime this week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2012)

Wait, just to get me story straight....Did Grape fuck Tetra? Or am I getting something wrong there.

Dinner for Schmucks: B

I intend to watch the original one sometime this week. It has its moments of humor and heart, but some scenes are bit old school slapstick (like when the main dudes back is hurt). Its a decent movie, nothing more.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

No.  The story is that when Grape isn't busy hanging out on an anime forum he is off having sex with as many women as possible.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

So guys, I need some recommendations as to what trailers I should watch for the movies coming out this year. I probably won't see all of them in theaters though.  

I'm too lazy to flip through all of Youtube and RT to find them.

(and I've seen the Prometheus trailer 1000 times already Rukia, so you don't need to post it again )


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Nah I think Grape bummed Tetra


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Well to be fair just because you post on an anime forum doesnt necessarily mean you dont have a social life, just saying.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

I think some of us don't even like anime . I don't like Naruto, but good thing most of those tards stay in their little Naruto sections....usually. I joined because of the theater section .


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I think some of us don't even like anime . I don't like Naruto, but good thing most of those tards stay in their little Naruto sections....usually. I joined because of the theater section .



I guess most people on this board don't care for Naruto (anymore). It evolved far beyond that.
Why go to any other "specialized" forum when you can have discussions about everything here.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

I used to watch it. But the main reason i frequent this forum as much as i do is because there is people who i can discuss with the things i love. In real life most of my friends have completely different tastes to mine.

Slice is right, the forum has got everything here.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> I used to watch it. But the main reason i frequent this forum as much as i do is because there is people who i can discuss with the things i love. In real life most of my friends have completely different tastes to mine.



Precisely           .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> I used to watch it. But the main reason i frequent this forum as much as i do is because there is people who i can discuss with the things i love. In real life most of my friends have completely different tastes to mine.
> 
> Slice is right, the forum has got everything here.


Good thing I found this proxy when I did, now i can be with my fellow film-elitist, even during school . You won't believe how many times in this school that Pearl Harbor is the greatest movie ever made .


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Good thing I found this proxy when I did, now i can be with my fellow film-elitist, even during school . You won't believe how many times in this school that Pearl Harbor is the greatest movie ever made .



When im bored and outdoors i use my mobile phone to come on here  I know the feeling mate, i must have been out drinking one night and the lads were talking about The Expendables being one of the best movies ever made. I just kept quite  Sometimes arguing just isnt worth it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> When im bored and outdoors i use my mobile phone to come on here  I know the feeling mate, i must have been out drinking one night and the lads were talking about The Expendables being one of the best movies ever made. I just kept quite  Sometimes arguing just isnt worth it.



I know your pain. Film taste just isn't something worth falling out over IRL.

That's what this thread is for


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

Me to. I usually have to agree with Bayformers being a good movie .


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

My girlfriend likes more Adam Sandler movies than is really healthy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

Holy shit Whimsy . You should save her from herself .


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

I kinda enjoyed Happy Gilmore, and 50 first dates wasn't too unbearable. 

All the rest seem like class A shit.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2012)

My brother thinks Langoliers wasn't that bad a movie.  

I have a theory that there are more people on Naruto Forums do dislike that overrated series (the one about Sasuke) than like it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

Which Bayformers it is an important distinction.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a twin brother who frequents this board(not this section though, he's not a big fan of movies.)

He's at least got decent taste IMO. He's the only person IRL who is my age, who actually likes good movies.



Taleran said:


> Which Bayformers it is an important distinction.



2 .


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Furious George said:


> My brother thinks Langoliers wasn't that bad a movie.
> 
> I have a theory that there are more people on Naruto Forums do dislike that overrated series (the one about Sasuke) than like it.



More people that are distinguishable from each other anyway.

The people who frequent the naruto sections are uniform zergling like things.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Me to. I usually have to agree with Bayformers being a good movie .



I know, all those cool robots and the cool fights  Also the funnies are well made, ah such an epic movie.

Yeah, been there 



Whimsy said:


> My girlfriend likes more Adam Sandler movies than is really healthy.



Thats tough man. Him, Jim Carrey and Jack Black i cant stand. At all


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey, Jack Black was good in Tropic Thunder !

My Dad is trying to get me to watch Liar Liar. Should I watch it?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Me neither, unless its Eternal Sunshine and the Spotless Mind or Truman Show (IIRC).

I also seem to remember not finding Jack Black so annoying in High Fidelity, but I could be terribly mistaken.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2012)

Good taste in movies is a rare thing, although i have to say i can enjoy stuff like Bayformers. Even when you know that the stuff you see is making no sense and lacks good actors you can just turn off your brain and enjoy the pretty explosions. For the same reasons i enjoyed the "Pirates" movies.

The problem is not that these movies are successful it is that a lot of people consider them the best thing since sliced bread. I once gave "The Fountain" (one of my favorite movies) to a friend and he absolutely hated it because there wasn't any action and it was "way too complicated".
I don't have problems with people not liking that film but hating it because it lacked action? 

Good thing another friend of mine is a walking movie encyclopedia - that guy knows everything and has an insanely huge collection of good movies so i don't have to rely on the internet alone.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine only worked because he wasnt being too over the top. 

Dont waste your time with Liar Liar, very pedestrian.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

I couldn't care less if people like some...questionable films as long as they also like some good ones.

Edit: I couldn't stand Liar Liar when I last saw it. Understated Carrey is the only Carrey worth bothering with.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm the only film-buff at my school . I wish I had a friend to talk about movies with IRL .

I mainly use premium channels to watch all my movies. I hardly ever get them on DVD.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a year where I got a couple of DVDs a week. Since then I've slowed down to one every 3 months or less.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 9, 2012)

Dumb and Dumber and The Mask are the only good comedies Carrey has done.

Oh and the first Ace Ventura.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

I had Netflix for about 4 months. Then my Dad said that I had to make a decision, the premium channels or Netflix(didn't have enough money for both).

Homeland and Dexter was just finishing up, and I was really wanting to watch Game of Thrones. So I chose the premium channels . My family might just start buying things On Demand. Too bad the last movie we got On Demand was the Fright Night remake. Shit sucked .


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Dumb and Dumber and The Mask are the only good comedies Carrey has done.
> 
> Oh and the first Ace Ventura.



Dumb and Dumber i found funny but then again i was young at the time, dont know about now how i would feel about it, Ace Ventura too. The mask im sure i would be able to enjoy.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not going to rewatch any of those films, I don't want my childhood memories tarnished.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2012)

_Dumb and Dumber_ I will always be able to get some enjoyment out of. 

_Ace Ventura_ and _The Mask_, however, have not aged half as well. 

_Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind_ was brilliant but I never held _The Truman Show_ on the level that a lot of people seemed to. It was a good movie but I thought Carrey was a little hammy in it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

Talking about 'taste' in anything in general terms is always foolish because it is something that there is no consistent for at all.

Talk about movies not an amorphous quality to the specific group of movies you like.

The Mask still has one thing going for it.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I'm not going to rewatch any of those films, I don't want my childhood memories tarnished.



This.

When Ace Ventura came out i was 12 and loved that film - i will never re watch it because i fear it will destroy all the good memories.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

J.J Abrams on Star Trek 2 



> I didn't want to shoot it spherically. It will be converted, for those who want to see it, in 3D. But I wanted to match the look of the first one and shoot it anamorphically."



More shaky cam.  Why cant he shoot the movie like Super 8 dammit!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

I am interested if Abrams can finally make a movie that holds up to repeat viewings because so far he is 0 for 3.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Err i have watched Star Trek countless amounts of times.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't stand that movie because it comes across as nothing more than a Montage Video / AMV about Star Trek strung together with a terribly flimsy plot.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Well it tried to cater for the hardcore Trekkies by creating an alternative timeline in which they can fuck up with canon as much as they can. So hardcore Trekkies really can't complain in that regard. However I will say Nero was underwhelming, his reasons were also retarded. The movie has its flaws but all in all its a fun movie to watch.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess part of it is because Star Trek is easily my least favorite Science Fiction anything.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Well that can't help


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not fond of the universe myself taleran, im more doctor who than anything.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2012)

As a non-Trekkie I have to say I really enjoyed Abram's Star Trek.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

Doctor Who isn't science fiction silly goose.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr who isn't science fiction? Good one.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah especially the more recent stuff which is all Myth making and Fantasy oriented.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr. Who straddles the fence between Science Fiction and Science Fantasy.... a lot of it is more Fantasy though I think. 

It throws around big words a lot but very little of it explains the science behind its universe and sometimes no explanation is offered at all (like the Sonic Screwdriver). 

There's nothing wrong with it but I can see where Taleran is coming from.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

The Princess Bride - 8.5/10


I didn't realize how humorous this movie was the first few times I watched it growing up. I guess my adult sensibilities have finally kicked in.

It had everything: fencing, giants, monsters, romance, pirates, torture, villainy, magic.

What a movie.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Princess Bride - 8.5/10
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how humorous this movie was the first few times I watched it growing up. I guess my adult sensibilities have finally kicked in.
> ...



Probably the first worthwhile post I've seen from you, CMX. You're coming up in the world.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Great film CMX. 

I feel like watching a long ass tv series. Might just rewatch mad men though.

Any goos newish shows about?

Edit: doctor who is definitely fantasy, with a sci fi setup


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

Its the same as Star Wars which isn't Science Fiction as it is Futuristic(not the same as scifi) Fantasy that takes place in the past.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Star Trek would have been alot better with a tighter plot, and Spock was out of place not to mention Nimoy's acting is just bad.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah I could have done without Nimoy and his rubbery old face.

I like the film besides that.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Dr. Who straddles the fence between Science Fiction and Science Fantasy.... a lot of it is more Fantasy though I think.
> 
> It throws around big words a lot but very little of it explains the science behind its universe and sometimes no explanation is offered at all (like the Sonic Screwdriver).
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it but I can see where Taleran is coming from.



I think it's science fantasy, not necessarily because the technology isn't explained, but _what_ the technology is.

For example, the TARDIS was grown, not made. It also shares a symbiotic link with the Doctor.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2012)

Biggest issues with the Star Trek movie i had was the weak villain and the usage of lens flare effects all the time.
Overall i really liked it (even Nimoy) and it was a good start for a new series.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh and Winona Ryder was hilariously miscast


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Its the same as Star Wars which isn't Science Fiction as it is Futuristic(not the same as scifi) Fantasy that takes place in the past.



Futuristic Fantasy?

Dude you're not going to get all crazy with the sub-genre titles are you? I hate when people do that.  

Lets just call it Science Fantasy. I feel dirty enough even making a big deal over the difference between that and sci-fi.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Sherlock- Hound of Baskerville A

This is a hard story to get right, even though it's iconic, it's kind of an average Sherlock Holmes story. This is probably the first ep where Moffat/Gatiss have stayed on a singular plot line and continued with it rather than little sub plots all leading to a bigger picture. There was a danger of it being boring but no Gatiss pulled it off with style, didn't drag at all. Slow burner but it's smart and great as ever, took a while to build but when it did it was to a brilliant climax. Also can I just say this was tense as hell, especially during the Dog scenes.

Also now I'm annoyed that Gatiss can write so well yet his Doctor Who stories tend to be so bad


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Futuristic Fantasy?
> 
> Dude you're not going to get all crazy with the sub-genre titles are you? I hate when people do that.
> 
> Lets just call it Science Fantasy. I feel dirty enough even making a big deal over the difference between that and sci-fi.



I have to because the best definition of Science Fiction I have read was by Phillip K Dick


*Spoiler*: _This is pretty long_ 



"I will define science fiction, first, by saying what it is not. It cannot be defined as "a story (or novel or play) set in the future," since there exists such a thing as space adventure, which is set in the future but is not sf: it is just that: adventures, fights and wars in the future in space involving super-advanced technology. Why, then, is it not science fiction? It would seem to be, and Doris Lessing (e.g.) supposes that it is. However, space adventure lacks the distinct new idea that is the essential ingredient. Also, there can be science fiction set in the present: the alternative world story or novel. So if we seperate sf from the future and also from ultra-advanced technology, what then do we have that can be called sf?

We have a fictitious world; that is the first step: it is a society that does not in fact exist, but is predicated on our known society; that is, our known society acts as a jumping-off point for it; the society advances out of our own in some way, perhaps orthogonally, as with the alternative world story or novel. It is our world dislocated by some kind of mental effort on the part of the author, our world transformed into that which is not or not yet. This world must differ from the given in at least one way, and this one way must be sufficient to give rise to events that could not occur in our society - or in any known society present or past. There must be a coherent idea involved in this dislocation; that is, the dislocation must be a conceptual one, not merely a trivial or bizarre one - this is the essence of science fiction, the conceptual dislocation within the society so that as a result new society is generated in the author's mind, transferred to paper, and from paper it occurs as a convulsive shock in the reader's mind, the shock of dysrecognition. He knows that it is not his actual world that he is reading about.

Now to separate science fiction from fantasy. This is impossible to do, and a moment's thought will show why. Take psionics; take mutants such as we find in Ted Sturgeon's wonderful 'More Than Human'. If the reader believes that such mutants could exist, then he will view Sturgeon's novel as science fiction. If, however, he beleives that such mutants are, like wizards and dragons, not possible, nor will ever be possible, then he is reading a fantasy novel. Fantasy involves that which genral opinion regards as impossible; science fiction involves that which general opinion regards as possible under the right circumstances. This is in essence a judgement-call, since what is possible and what is not possible is not objectively known but is, rather, a subjective belief on the part of the author and of the reader.
Now to define good science fiction. The conceptual dislocation - the new idea, in other words - must be truly new (or a new variation on an old one) and it nust be intellectually stimulating to the reader; it must invade his mind and wake it up to the possibility of something he had not up to then thought of. Thus "good science fiction" is a value term, not an objective thing, and yet, I think, there really is such a thing, objectively, as good science fiction.
I think Dr. Willis McNelly at the California State University at Fullerton put it best when he said that the true protagonist of an sf story or novel is an idea and not a person. If it is good sf the idea is new, it is stimulating, and, probably most important of all, it sets off a chain-reaction of ramification-ideas in the mind of the reader, it so-to-speak unlocks the reader's mind so that the mind, like the author's, begins to create. This sf is creative and it inspires creativity, which mainstream sf by-and-large does not do. We who read sf (I am speaking as a reader now, not a writer) read it because we love to experience this chain-reaction of ideas being set off in our minds by something we read, something with a new idea in it; hence the very best science fiction ultimately winds up being a collaboration between author and reader, in which both create - and enjoy doing it: joy is the essential and final ingredient in science fiction, the joy of discovery of newness.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

I must have terrible Comedy tastes because I can't stand Dumb and Dumber yet like Liar Liar

Also I like the old Adam Sandler films, well Water Boy, Wedding Singer and Happy Gilmore. 50 First Dates was decent aswell.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 9, 2012)

Pale Flower - 8.75/10


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Green Lantern*: 5/10

I heard bad things about it, and even heard some people actually liked it. I went in with low expectations and came out with a resounding "meh".

The only thing about this movie that felt right was space stuff. Everything that happened on earth was very boring, and none of the characters was even remotely interesting. Except for Sinestro and the Corps, every supporting character could've died and I wouldn't care, there wasn't any point.

It feels like the Green Lantern movie was just... there, it's like it exists just for Warner Bros. to say "We made a Green Lantern movie". It needed more constructs, more space stuff, and more detailed CG costumes.

For anything Green Lantern, just stick to the animated stuff: First Flight, Emerald Knights, DCAU. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Rukia said:


> I also remember that everyone was excited about the trailer until they saw M Night was involved.  Lots of groans in the theater.


I laughed my ass when ABC News Now (at the time) anchors were talking about it "Well it's an M. Night movie soo..." and then proceeded to laugh on air about his reputation but cutting to commercials.



Stunna said:


> *The Incredible Hulk: C+/B-*
> 
> The action is incredible, as one would expect from a film starring the Hulk, but it fails to really address the inner conflicts proposed, and so it sort of feels like an hour and a half long chase sequence. Like they sometimes forgot there was a human side to Banner too.


It's funny how The Hulk (Eric Banner) is too focused on the character's emotional weight, and how Ed Norton's Hulk is more action-oriented. I think they're both good, just more focused on two sides of the same source material, but I think that it's probably just hard to nail down both aspects in one movie. 



Rukia said:


> I've seen a few episodes.  The animated version is much better than the live action.  Sometimes the animation format just fits the material better.


I think the original Clone Wars cartoon is better, but the CG Clone Wars is good for the most part. I think whole Star Wars concept/universe just works better in animated form, I think George Lucas putting too much emphasis on the politics and live-action is what cripples it.

The EU (expanded universe) material being done by other creative talent has done a better job of making the Stars Wars series worthwhile. They just need to bring all that lore into one place and stop spreading it out ( it's great for business, bad for the brand).



Ennoea said:


> I must have terrible Comedy tastes because I can't stand Dumb and Dumber yet like Liar Liar
> 
> Also I like the old Adam Sandler films, well Water Boy, Wedding Singer and Happy Gilmore. 50 First Dates was decent aswell.


Pretty much how I feel the Carry and Sandler movies. Dumb and Dumber was just annoying to me, I don't how that movie was even likable at the time.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Well the doctor who universe used to have magic until the timelords literally ripped it out of their universe. That's why most elements seem like fantasy but aren't, they are still grounded by science, even the doctor explained that everything must have come from somewhere, in the case the Christmas tree decorations which were from a distant planet. Also there is a moon made out of honey when Rory mentioned and Amy mentioned a honeymoon after their wedding. 

Besides everyone knows Arthur C Clarke's famous quote.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I must have terrible Comedy tastes because I can't stand Dumb and Dumber yet like Liar Liar
> 
> Also I like the old Adam Sandler films, well Water Boy, Wedding Singer and Happy Gilmore. 50 First Dates was decent aswell.



lol, I like neither of these

Back then my brothers always talked how D&D is the best comedy ever, but I never found it remotely funny. The cartoon series was better, I think.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

Dumb and Dumber was good for the time. I would still watch it today I'm sure.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Its the same as Star Wars which isn't Science Fiction as it is *Futuristic*(not the same as scifi) Fantasy that takes place in the past.


_"A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away"_


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

You know what he means


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Can you blame me for being pedantic?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes                         jokes


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Dumb and Dumber was good for the time. I would still watch it today I'm sure.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a classic.

The dead bird alone is so lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Wait wait wait.  Did someone just make the argument that Doctor Who is not science fiction?  Seriously?  LMMFAO!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2012)

*I Am Legend* - 10/10; A+

It just had to be him! 

Damn, I'm full with many emotions right now after watching this. It's hard to express the feelings I had when he did it. But leave it to him to do it, because frankly, even if he's a bit old compared to his younger colleagues and far from his peak, currently no one else can do it the way he can!


*Spoiler*: __ 





LONG LIVE THE  KING!


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 9, 2012)

The Tree of Life.
8.8/10

I'll probably watch _Drive _next.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *I Am Legend* - 10/10; A+
> 
> It just had to be him!
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna lie, you had me going.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 9, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *I Am Legend* - 10/10; A+
> 
> It just had to be him!
> 
> ...



it's a shame he's only there for two months, you could do to keep him for the rest of the season.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *I Am Legend* - 10/10; A+
> 
> It just had to be him!
> 
> ...



You have no idea how pissed off you were about to make me.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2012)

Uh oh. 

Drama in this thread is greater than any movies I've seen in 2011.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Drama in this thread is greater than any movies I've seen in 2011.



Movies are srs bsns.
And my opinions are right and you're all stupid.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You have no idea how pissed off you were about to make me.


Yeah! How dare he try and have an opinion different from your own!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2012)

It's been a while since I saw IAL, but I know I didn't like it much, except for the dog.



Amuro said:


> it's a shame he's only there for two months, you could do to keep him for the rest of the season.



Yeah. He'd definitely be more help than the likes of Chamakh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Drama in this thread is greater than any movies I've seen in 2011.


I know.  I was shocked when I logged on this morning.  I had no idea Grape Krush got laid so frequently.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

Jena said:


> Movies are srs bsns.
> And my opinions are right and you're all stupid.



Spoken like a true film-elitist .

See guys, you should follow Jena's example. How can we call ourselves film fans if we don't hate on anything we don't like .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I know.  I was shocked when I logged on this morning.  I had no idea Grape Krush got laid so frequently.



Or that he has prevalent heart troubles.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Spoken like a true film-elitist .
> 
> See guys, you should follow Jena's example. How can we call ourselves film fans if we don't hate on anything we don't like .



People like Jena and Grape Krush are the worst part of this board, who cares about them or their thoughts?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2012)

Pseudo, why did you edit out the first line in your post?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Tetra, who on this board _do_ you like?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Tetra, who on this board _do_ you like?



Anyone who's not an idiot, so I guess about three people... at least on this part of the board.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Why do you stay if it's full of idiots?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why do you stay if it's full of idiots?



Because on the music part of the board, as well as the other general anime sub-boards there are some alright people. Just because there's a good portion of idiots on this specific part of the board, it's not gonna make me leave. Plus, I already said there are a couple of users who I like on this part of the board.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Cos he wants Rukia to let him rim him out


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Cos he wants Rukia to let him rim him out



The next time I rep Rukia, I'm gonna make sure to note that I want to rim him.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> gay alert.


**


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyway, Mad Men season 1, fucking great show. Just got to the flashback episode of Don/Dick's childhood on the farm.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 9, 2012)

the sexual tension in this thread is palpable 

anyone seen Another Earth? my indie cinema is showing it thinking about checking it out


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Amuro said:


> anyone seen Another Earth? my indie cinema is showing it thinking about checking it out



I thought it sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Have you guys seen the trailer for that Cyclops film?  Shit looks cash.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Wait wait wait.  Did someone just make the argument that Doctor Who is not science fiction?  Seriously?  LMMFAO!



Yes this baffles me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Star Wars isn't all out Sci Fi but DW is, the do try to explain most of their stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh man, _Sherlock_ is great. 

Eat your heart out, Downey.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> People like Jena and Grape Krush are the worst part of this board, who cares about them or their thoughts?



Aw baby don't be like that, I thought we had something.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't dig fat chicks.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

That's not what you said last night when I was slowly dragging a drumstick across my buttered breasts.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh man, _Sherlock_ is great.
> 
> Eat your heart out, Downey.



Always late for the party . But welcome .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

That never happened, and if it did, I'd have most likely impaled your face with a Slim Fast can.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna when have we led you astray?


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *That never happened*, and if it did, I'd have most likely impaled your face with a Slim Fast can.



Don't deny our night of greasy passion.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm too good for you, trust me.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Jesus you 2, flirting like you are still in primary school.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna when have we led you astray?


I wanna be Benedict Cumberbatch when I grow up.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Good ambition stunna.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Jesus you 2, flirting like you are still in primary school.


My OT3 is me/tetra/drumstick



Stunna said:


> I wanna be Benedict Cumberbatch when I grow up.


His name is fucking amazing.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wanna be Benedict Cumberbatch when I grow up.



i can see two big hurdles that will prevent this from ever happening


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Nothing will stop me from attaining this goal.

But I will humor you. What are they?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna made a good point, Downey Jnr plays a shitty fanservice Sherlock.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Now, granted I'm not familiar with the source material (outside of acting in my school's Sherlock Holmes play last year), I wouldn't call Downey's portrayal bad or anything. I found it quite entertaining (more so in the first movie than the second).

Cumberbatch just utterly destroys him in every single way.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

I have to ask Stunna:

What part were you in that play :ho?


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Amuro  which hurdles are that.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna, I'm going to warn you now, _don't_ search "Sherlock" on tumblr.
Somehow its fandom is even more homoerotic than than the _Supernatural_ fandom.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna played Tree number 4.

Oh no wait, he played the black guy who dies.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Nothing will stop me from attaining this goal.
> 
> But I will humor you. What are they?





Vault said:


> Amuro  which hurdles are that.



oh i dunno maybe the fact that your both black and american two things Benedict Cumberbatch is not.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I have to ask Stunna:
> 
> What part were you in that play :ho?


Ever read _The Adventure of the Speckled Band_? I portrayed Milverton, an inspector and first cousin to Lestrade.


Jena said:


> Stunna, I'm going to warn you now, _don't_ search "Sherlock" on tumblr.
> Somehow it's fandom is even more homoerotic than than the _Supernatural_ fandom.


I went on to grab this avatar. I haven't full explored it yet.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Amuro said:


> oh i dunno maybe the fact that your both black and american two things Benedict Cumberbatch is not.


You drastically underestimate me.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Well you got me on the first part, however im not a yank. What gave you that idea?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Well you got me on the first part, however im not a yank. What gave you that idea?



the both was referring to black and american



Stunna said:


> You drastically underestimate me.



we don't need another Michael Jackson no dream is worth that


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Ever read _The Adventure of the Speckled Band_? I portrayed Milverton, an inspector and first cousin to Lestrade.
> .


 Holy shit I'm jealous . You can't be going to a school in North Carolina that allows you to read good books in class .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

MJ wanted to be a little White girl. Completely different.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

_*Sherlock: A Study in Pink: A*_

Wow, it was really great. If each episode is this long I'll try to watch one a day.

Also, I couldn't help but notice that this show's soundtrack is somewhat similar to the Guy Ritchie films'. Is this just a coincidence or what?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2012)

wow I sure missed a lot

in other news the Coachella line up is out :] man I'm glad I live in CA


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

I bring horrible news.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

> Peter and Bobby Farrelly are planning on directing a sequel to 1994’s Dumb and Dumber



Good god kill it with fire.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought Jim Carrey doesn't do sequels.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Parallax said:


> wow I sure missed a lot
> 
> in other news the Coachella line up is out :] man I'm glad I live in CA



Nero, Bon iver, destroyer to name others. Fuck the line up is amazing. 

You would think they learned with Evan almighty.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you guys looking forward to the new Riddick film?


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Chronicles of Riddick is so disappointing. Yet I have watched it 3 times. I don't think it will be good but I will still watch.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2012)

no Rukia

we're not


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

I need to see Bon Iver live

Oh god Riddick, a franchise so self indulgent it's tragic.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

The only way I would be excited for _Bruce Almighty 2_ is if the plot consisted of Bruce trying to survive the Tribulations.

That would be the darkest comedy ever.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

What about the new Judge Dread?  Or the Three Stooges?  Can't forget Total Recall!


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Me too Enno, me too. But first it's James Vincent Mcmorrow and Nero.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm more excited about the At the Drive In reunion


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna is excited about those Beauty and the Beast 3D tickets he purchased @ movietickets.com


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

False. I would never waste money on a 3D ticket.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Stunna is excited about those Beauty and the Beast 3D tickets he purchased @ movietickets.com



I'm excited because there's going to be an animated short about _Tangled_ before the movie!!!



I'm not trolling right now, I'm legitimately happy. I know it's pathetic. But I regret nothing. I REGRET NOTHING


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What about the new Judge Dread?  Or the Three Stooges?  Can't forget Total Recall!


I hope you guys have been paying attention.  The point is very simple.  There are zero good films scheduled to come in 2012.  This year will be even worse than 2011.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Um? _Prometheus?_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Correction.  One.

I also scrolled down and verified that Cyclops isn't coming out till 2013.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Bro, you're trollin'. I can name ten.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2012)

hey Rukia

quit being such a quitter

you're almost as bad as those people that go THERE HASN'T BEEN GOOD MUSIC SINCE THE 80's

:|


----------



## Nakor (Jan 9, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm more excited about the At the Drive In reunion



I know, right! I'm seriously pumped for this to happen. Has it been officially confirmed? Last I read they were still talking and ironing out the details. 

It'll still be at least a year before an album comes out most likely. But at least we will get one.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2012)

it's confirmed

they're playing at Coachella


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm the most psyched for _Django Unchained, Brave, The Dark Knight Rises, Prometheus,_ and _The Hobbit,_ off the top of my head.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

There was some good music in the early 90's.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2012)

now if Fugazi were to reunite it would be the best year


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2012)

There's always good music coming out every year

you're getting old Rukia


----------



## Nakor (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't load the coachella page lol. I don't know if I will be able to make it all the way out there, so I hope they tour. They will definitely hit DC then.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2012)

the coachella server is all fucked up right now.  Just google the line up


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Probably true to be honest.  I listen to a wide variety of music.  But I always find myself going back to my high school shit.

I seem to have a good Puscifer stationed created at work.  Seems to play a wide variety of stuff.  I momentarily panicked when Rammstein's "Pussy" came on though.  The last thing I need is a manager walking in on that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Outside of 'Prometheus' (_and even that can be a stretch, considering a PG-13 rating will kill interest for me_), I couldn't tell you what's coming out this year that really has my interest. There are some Korean and Japanese films that are currently scheduled to come out this year that I have interest in, but for fuck's sakes, I want Hollywood to start putting out great films again. As of right now, 2013 is the year for me... 'Elysium', 'Pacific Rim', 'The Last Stand', Duncan Jones' next film, 'Haunter', etc.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone watched any of this show _Impractical Jokers_? Funny stuff.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

That show is fucking retarded.

I wish everyone at TruTV would simultaneously combust, with the exception of Jaime Andrews.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Why do I feel like you either haven't watched it, or watched two minutes and made a judgment call?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 9, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the coachella server is all fucked up right now.  Just google the line up



That's a pretty solid lineup, even though I am only interested in about 10 of them.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why do I feel like you either haven't watched it, or watched two minutes and made a judgment call?



All I had to see were the trailers. Anybody that actually took the time to watch that show should take a cyanide pill.

I fucking hate you just for watching it. Die.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

God willing, I'll get right on that in about... seventy...eighty years?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't get it.


It's pretty amusing Stunna.  Regardless of what your opinion is in this thread... you seem to get shot down almost immediately.

Thwarted every time on every topic.  You discuss a film.  Someone instantly disagrees.  You discuss music.  People tell you that you are too young to understand.  You praise a television series.  Thirty seconds later someone lines up to tell call you a retard.

In other words it seems like you just can't win.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> God willing, I'll get right on that in about... seventy...eighty years?



No, now. Seriously, you just became the person I hate most on this board, even more than Grape Krush.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

> It's pretty amusing Stunna. Regardless of what your opinion is in this thread... you seem to get shot down almost immediately.
> 
> Thwarted every time on every topic. You discuss a film. Someone instantly disagrees. You discuss music. People tell you that you are too young to understand. You praise a television question. Thirty seconds later someone lines up to tell call you a retard.
> 
> In other words it seems like you just can't win.


Oh. 

I'm used to it by now.



> No, now. Seriously, you just became the person I hate most on this board, even more than Grape Krush.


You already said that. 

I think you're starting to like me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

No, I hate you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

I like Stunna's attitude though, he won't let anyone bring him down. Eternal optimist it seems. Until he grows up and turns in to the rest of us that is.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Tetra I was unaware of you were an antisemite.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess he hasn't realized the world is a shitty place yet.  The quote at the end of Se7en describes my feelings pretty well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylu0O0_rTMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

WHAT'S IN THE BOOOOOOX?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Pitt's personality.

War Horse looks so fucking horrible. I just saw a shot in the trailer of the horse standing around admiring a sunset. Wtf is this lassie?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> War Horse looks so fucking horrible. I just saw a shot in the trailer of the horse standing around admiring a sunset. Wtf is this lassie?



But because it's Spielberg it will get praised to high heavens.

That movie looks like complete and utter shit, I will never waste my time on it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh no, the world's an awful place. I dread growing up. I just don't like letting douchebags get the better of me.

And _War Horse_ was good.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> All I had to see were the trailers. Anybody that actually took the time to watch that show should take a cyanide pill.
> 
> I fucking hate you just for watching it. Die.



Cyanide pills. Hmm. Primitive.
Ocular nerve flashbangs harder to disarm.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> But because it's Spielberg it will get praised to high heavens.
> 
> That movie looks like complete and utter shit, I will never waste my time on it.


Don't worry. There are no Jews in it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Don't worry. There are no Jews in it.


JEW JEW JEW JEW.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Pitt's personality.
> 
> War Horse looks so fucking horrible. I just saw a shot in the trailer of the horse standing around admiring a sunset. Wtf is this lassie?


I heard it's cheesy as hell.

Those reviews basically just confirmed the trailer.


----------



## Soul King (Jan 9, 2012)

The Devil Inside Me -

Sucked the worst balls/10


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah. _War Horse_ is pretty cheesy, but it's got some legit heartwarming moments too.

Then again, with some of you guys, I dunno if you'd have the same results.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna the most important part is did it fuck you up the ass?


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

We have to wait for Shion to confirm that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Watching 'Avatar' lol...

*EDIT:* LOFL @ the Na'Vi mother screaming after their tree gets torched, she's all like "WAHHH... AHHHHHHA!!"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

I actually thought about Avatar fairly recently.  

Leaves have been falling out of trees like crazy lately.  So I decided to rake my backyard.  I was working in the southeast corner of the yard and my rake kept hitting something stiff.  I moved a few leaves out of the way and I discovered it.  Unobtainium in my yard.  Pretty cool.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

The only thing I liked about 'Avatar' was the action and simul-cam motion-capture tech.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah im so gonna fail my accounting exam tomorrow. Fuck!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

*Little Miss Sunshine*

Despite the horribly insipid amount of knock offs that came out in the last half of the decade because of this movie I still enjoy this film.  Alan Arkin and Paul Dano give off great performances and it's just a fun silly film.  It's not great but it's still pleasant


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone watched any of this show _Impractical Jokers_? Funny stuff.



It's good. Watched two episodes the other day. I saw the commercials for it and thought it would be retarded, but viewed it out of boredom and it's pretty funny stuffs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the problem with "Avatar" was its best movie of the year buzz. To me, it made the film seem worse than it is, because people were making it out to be better than what it was.

Had it just been released as a normal spectacle- like "300" or "Clash of the Titans"- and earned normal spectacle response (as it should've), people would be much kinder to it. 

I liked the film for its visuals, but the script is pretty lame.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I think the problem with "Avatar" was its best movie of the year buzz. To me, it made the film seem worse than it is, because people were making it out to be better than what it was.


When I went to see it there were two very vocal opinions of it.

"This was amazing, best movie of the year!"
"It sucks! It's Pocahontas/Ferngully/Dancing With Wolves with blue Smurfs." (I never got why they said blue Smurfs, Smurfs are usually blue and the only real connection I could find between Smurfs and Navi was being blue everything else was opposite)

So I had a feeling it was nowhere near as good or bad as people said. And I was right. It was a decent film, plenty of flaws but not movie ruining ones. It wasn't anywhere near the best movie that year but it wasn't one of the worst either, it was just decent.

The 3D was overrated. It was the thing even the people who hated it complimented but I couldn't get past Jake's vlogs where the text was in 3D. There was floating text on what was meant to be a flat camera screen. The rest of the time it didn't really impress me at all.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2012)

*Captain America: The First Avenger *

With The Avengers moving coming out soon; I made it an effort to watch all the Marvel films that are linked to the movie from Iron Man to Thor and now to Captain America.

The movie had it's moments but it left me wanting more action. Unfortunately it didn't deliver what I wanted. I also thought it could have been better like Thor. Yet it left me moderately satisfied and for that I''ll give at a *5.9/10*.


----------



## walton22 (Jan 10, 2012)

the last movie i watched was season of the witch and i can give him 6/10 now i want some documentary kind of movie thats why i am waiting For the releases of Crazy Horse so that i will  When it releases


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

All the drama always happens when i am asleep 


Sherlock: The Blind Banker *4/5*

While the first episode was a strong 4 (almost a 5) this one is a solid 4. It does a slightly less good job at using the characters, especially Watson and Sarah who never really shines as anything else than the pretty thing on screen (i hope she gets better treatment in further episodes). The "mystery" wasn't as good this time while the first episode had you guessing how that happened and presented an absolutely logical conclusion to it this one just wasn't that interesting. The moment he looked down the bank and later found the victim i knew how the killer got in.
I also got a bit more used to the british accents, fascinating how hard it sometimes can be if you only ever watch american produced stuff.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> There are some Korean and Japanese films that are currently scheduled to come out this year that I have interest in



Any good Japanese movies that came out in recent years?


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Any good Japanese movies that came out in recent years?



None.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna the most important part is did it fuck you up the ass?


I...I'm still not sure what that means.


Grape Krush said:


> It's good. Watched two episodes the other day. I saw the commercials for it and thought it would be retarded, but viewed it out of boredom and it's pretty funny stuffs.


I shared that same experience.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Any good Japanese movies that came out in recent years?


You Are Umasou came out in 2010.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

Confessions was a great Japanese film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> You Are Umasou came out in 2010.



Any non-anime?

I know Japanese are very good at making anime and drama, but I haven't been able to find a lot of quality movies made by Japanese. I might have been looking in all the wrong places.




Ennoea said:


> Confessions was a great Japanese film.



I enjoyed it, but the novel was better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

What about Akunin Yasha?

Japanese cinema going the way of it's game market. Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

You guys are crazy.  Japanese cinema is as good as its ever been.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2012)

I also liked Akunin. Those are the only 2 good ones I know since 2010.


Here are some of the Japanese movies I've seen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tokyo Tower
20th Century Boys
Departures
Grave of the Fireflies (anime + live action)
Umizaru
Spirited Away 
Howl's Moving Castle
My Neighbor Totoro
Princess Mononoke
Battle Royale
Kisaragi
The Girl Who Leapt Through Time 
Swallowtail Butterfly
Still Walking
Nobody Knows
Air Doll
Afterlife
Maborosi
Jigoku
Princess Blade
The Twilight Samurai
Seven Samurai
The Hidden Blade
Love and Honor
Blood and Bones
Gabai Granny
NANA
Soranin
Suicide Club
Noriko's Dinner Table
Love Exposure
Rashomon
Yojimbo
Confessions
April Story
Norwegian Wood
Gantz
Akunin
Byakuyakou
Hausu
Crows Zero
Audition
13 Assassins




But none of them really blew me away as Oldboy did. Tokyo Tower did make me cry pretty hard though.

Is there any other japanese films that I must see?


----------



## Kobe (Jan 10, 2012)

*Nisemonogatari - Episode 1*


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys REDLINE came out last year in Japan and this year here. Not to mention 13 Assassins and Takeshi Kitano's latest Outrage.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

North By Northwest- C+

I can see why this is so highly regarded. The stuff done this film is seminal for Spy Fiction, and the cinematography is outstanding as always, especially the wide shots. But personally other than the great one liners and the plane scene I can't say I really cared for this. Not very suspenseful, the romance was completely unbelievable, the acting was questionable and some of the plot developments were absurd. It's really tongue in cheek and enjoyable nonetheless.

I loved the "We know you're no fake. You are a genuine idiot" line

In the anime department the last year has probably been a better one. While I enjoyed Redline and 13 Assassins, they're not really outstanding or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2012)

Clear and Present Danger - 8/10. Really enjoyed this. It's familiar stuff overall, no funny business. The film is driven by its narrative which plays out expertly, making it feel like more of a grown-up action movie than most. Probably my favourite of the Jack Ryan series. Harrison Ford is excellent, but everyone was cast well.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Guys REDLINE came out last year in Japan and this year here. Not to mention 13 Assassins and Takeshi Kitano's latest Outrage.



Yasha said no anime

check out the Japanese films from the 50's and 60's if you haven't already


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Any good Japanese movies that came out in recent years?



Certainly.

'Airdoll.'
'Norwegian Wood' (_which made my top five films of 2011 list, but I had the fortune of seeing it in 2010._).
'Love Exposure.'
'Outrage' (_badass Yakuza movie_).
'13 Assassins.'
'Crows Zero.'
'Tokyo Sonata', which was directed by Kiyoshi Kurosawa, who's a J-horror regular, but this was a nice change-up from him.
'Memories of Matsuko.'
'A Night in Nude: Salvation.'
'Coldfish' (_which is right there with 'Norwegian Wood' as one of my favorite Japanese films of 2011_).

And even if you don't like anime films or what not, I'd still strongly recommend checking out stuff like 'The Sky Crawlers', 'Paprika', 'The Girl Who Leapt Through Time', and 'Summer Wars.'



Ennoea said:


> Confessions was a great Japanese film.



It was solid, but the book was better.



Rukia said:


> You guys are crazy.  Japanese cinema is as good as its ever been.



Yep. It had a few really strong films from 2011.



Yasha said:


> I also liked Akunin. Those are the only 2 good ones I know since 2010.
> 
> 
> Here are some of the Japanese movies I've seen.
> ...



Damn it, I didn't see that list until just now. I'd definitely say that 'Outrage' and 'A Night in Nude: Salvation' is a must see.

As for 'Oldboy', well... South Korea is doing a far better job of putting out quality films than Japan is at the moment. Hell, so is China.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Another Resident Evil?

And they changed the 's' in Resident into a '5' for the title?  That's fucking horrendous!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Another Resident Evil?
> 
> And they changed the 's' in Resident into a '5' for the title?  That's fucking horrendous!



Why you gotta do that?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2012)

Summer Wars was an unexpected treat really great funny slice of life movie with some interesting social networking stuff thrown on top even if the ending battle was a tad anti-climatic to what was set up.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nice find.



lol. I'm not gonna lie, I only watched that teaser maybe twice ever since it came out. It's my most anticipated movie of this year, but I don't want to hype myself up too much.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 10, 2012)

Did I read that right? Cumberbatch is going to be Kahn in the upcoming Star Trek sequel.

I really liked the first one, I hope this is even better .


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

_The Adventures of Tintin_

This movie really exceeded my expectations.

Spielberg's latest effort is, ironically enough, everything Kingdom of the Crystal Skull should have been. 

The character models are frighteningly well-done, there is no flat moment with the comedy, the action scenes are flowing and our heroes are at once likable. 

I'll save a lot of time and say that the only thing this movie did wrong was nothing... except it *might* be accused of having too much action if you're a 70-year old. 

I have not seen a lot of 2011 movies admittedly but this is the best I've seen so far as well as one of the best adventure films I have seen in years. 

*9/10*


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

*There Will Be Blood*

I haven't seen this movie in years but it's as good as I remember it.  Of course Daniel Day Lewis is great and the standout of this film but this movie is much more than just a one man acting exhibition.  Without Paul Dano's exceptional acting, that gorgeous soundtrack, or the deftly handled cinematography this film would have fallen flat and probably would have been forgotten.  I also enjoyed the more quieter moments a lot more, even though what everyone raves about are the outbursts from DDL (not that they aren't great).  I much preferred the scenes where they show his alcoholism or his reunion with H.W.  The soundtrack of course is amazing, honestly I've only seen probably a few movies that have come out post TWBB where the music drives and impacts the scene as effectively.

A/A+


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2012)

TWBB really is a terrific movie in every way. And as I said before the opening almost made me think it's gonna be a horror flick 

So, are you going to watch No Country for Old Men next?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about it haha


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

Nothing to think about. Watch No Country For Old Men. Its funky fresh.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2012)

TWBB is good stuff. I just don't like the parts featuring the preacher dude. He's a horrible actor.

@STUNNA, here's some 'funky fresh' sig stock.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

Paul Dano was great in that film what are you talking about


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2012)

Parallax said:


> *There Will Be Blood*



Every time I hear the name of this movie, I always think of ...


----------



## RussianBerserk (Jan 10, 2012)

Pulp Fiction 10/10
One of the best movies i seen in a long time!


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Paul Dano was great in that film what are you talking about



No, he is not.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Any non-anime?
> 
> I know Japanese are very good at making anime and drama, but I haven't been able to find a lot of quality movies made by Japanese. I might have been looking in all the wrong places.


Don't be so quick to dismiss You Are Umasou just because it's animated (or for the art style) it is very good and worth watching.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck I loved Memories of Matsuko.  Summer Wars was a really moving yet fun film but then Mamoru Hosoda is a great director. Him and Makoto Shinkai are probably two of my favourite anime directors.

From the newer Japanese stuff 1 Litre of Tears probably affected me the most, it's a TV series and it's just one of the most profound pieces of television drama ever made. I don't think I can ever watch it ever again though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm worried that we started our attacks against Batman 3 and the Avengers too soon.  It's pretty clear that almost every contributor in this section hates both films.  So obviously it has been fun tearing them to shreds.  But both films are like 6 months out!  I'm going to run out of gas by then.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Good. Maybe then you'll start noting some aspects that you actually_ like_.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

Preach it Stunna


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm worried that we started our attacks against Batman 3 and the Avengers too soon.  It's pretty clear that almost every contributor in this section hates both films.  So obviously it has been fun tearing them to shreds.  But both films are like 6 months out!  I'm going to run out of gas by then.


What are you talking about? The Avengers is one of the movies I'm looking forward to the most this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> What are you talking about? The Avengers is one of the movies I'm looking forward to the most this year.


The Avengers is a film that has several active threads.  Almost all of them have turned fairly negative.  It's pretty clear that most people are not confident in the film.

People were even grading the various Marvel films that have come out recently and a lot of them were receiving a grade of 'F'.

You are looking forward to it?  Great.  Most people around here are dreading it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

You and Tetra are the _only_ people to give _any_ of the movies an 'F'.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 10, 2012)

Captain America is the only recent Marvel film i'd give an F

i wouldn't say i'm dreading The Avengers but i do think there's an extremely high possibility it's going to be a stinker


----------



## Nakor (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to both of them. Don't know if they will live up to the hype, but I will certainly see them on opening weekend if I can.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Thor is awful.  I just can't fathom how the studio turned the source material into such a bad film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't fathom how either of those are 'F' movies. That says that there isn't one good thing about them to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I can't fathom how either of those are 'F' movies. That says that there isn't one good thing about them to me.


I never gave Captain America an 'F'.  But Thor?  I don't think Thor did a single thing right.  I think it was a complete fucking disaster.  And one of the worst films of the year.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Thor is awful.  I just can't fathom how the studio turned the source material into such a bad film.


Ok now I know you're talking nonsense. Thor was one of the better films of last year. It made me more interested in the character just like Iron Man had done before.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I never gave Captain America an 'F'.  But Thor?  I don't think Thor did a single thing right.  I think it was a complete fucking disaster.  And one of the worst films of the year.


W-Wow. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I never gave Captain America an 'F'.  But Thor?  I don't think Thor did a single thing right.  I think it was a complete fucking disaster.  And one of the worst films of the year.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

Captain America does not deserve an F. 

Thor is a little more understandable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

CA was a good movie, atleast it made some sense unlike Thor. I wouldn't give it an F (thanks to it's nice effects and action) but it's a solid D.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I never gave Captain America an 'F'.  But Thor?  I don't think Thor did a single thing right.  I think it was a complete fucking disaster.  And one of the worst films of the year.



I'm the opposite did not like a single thing about Cap, Evans was terrible.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> CA was a good movie, atleast it made some sense unlike Thor.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ArvVbx855o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2012)

I need to screencap this page. It just shows how good a troll Rukia can be. 

Personally, I'd give Captain America an A. Thor probably a C.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

> Thor
> 
> The art direction was very nice here and the action set pieces were quite entertaining, even if alittle forgettable. But the best thing here are the special effects, and how they bring Asgard to life. The space shots were quite stunning. But the film was just too fragmented for me to enjoy it. The earth story line doesn't flow at all with anything, and the character arc of Jane was pointless and quite terrible, and let's not even get in to the romance.
> 
> This film should have concentrated on Thor and Loki's from their childhood to their present day characters, they should have explored the differences between the two, and the eventual build up to the sides they choose. Instead we got haphazard scenes of good and evil in their most simplistic forms, kind of like a bad cartoon series. This could have been great, but it's just cookie cutter mediocre.



I stand by it. It's a kid film. Not to mention Loki sucks ass as a villain.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

Apart from good special effects I also give Thor credit for at least having a main character with a clear arc. Lots of movies don't even bother with that kind of story-telling anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a douche. Oh no Dad had a heart attack. Did my doucheyness lead to such thing? Why am I so immature, am I 16 but I look like 30. Hammer time!!! Jane yeah go girl try to study weather patterns and get me back to earth. Good one dumbass.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

And does anyone really think Evans is a good Captain America?  Seriously.  He lost a fight to Michael fucking Cera.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

I prefer Thor to CA which i thought was an absolute disaster.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't even really remember _Captain America._ On another note, one more episode of _Sherlock_ down. Can't wait to see Moriarty.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Another problem I with the Avengers is that the film basically has a twelve hour prologue.  Iron Man has four hours, Hulk has four hours, Thor has two hours, Captain America has two hours.  A twelve hour prologue for a two hour movie?  In what world does that make sense?

Oh?  There are two members of the team I haven't mentioned yet?  Black Widow and Hawkeye?  These two of course don't get to contribute anything to the prologue.  They get to basically make their debuts here.  I think it is fair to say that both characters will probably be ignored and won't get enough screen time.

And like Ennoea said.  Loki was not impressive in Thor.  He was this sniveling little whelp.  I didn't need to ever see him again.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't even really remember _Captain America._ On another note, one more episode of _Sherlock_ down. Can't wait to see Moriarty.



Because its fucking forgettable. It was just bad movie overall i dont know how people can like that to Thor. Atleast Thor had decent action. There were some noteworthy performances as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't really get what Loki's goal was in _Thor._ I mean, I know he wanted his father's approval and to destroy the Frost Giant planet...but what did he think he'd gain by doing that?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

No one understands, Stunna!  No one.  Kenneth fucking Branagh couldn't explain that shit.

You guys are a bad influence.  I'm starting to sound as negative as the rest of you.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

He already explained that he wanted to be finally acknowledged as an equal to Thor and by wiping out the frost giants he will effectively wipe out all conflict between Jotunheim and Asgard. In doing so he hoped to be seen as the true heir to the throne.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, but Odin had already shown disapproval of such a thing.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, but Odin had already shown disapproval of such a thing.



Not disapproval as such, there was just frosty peace relations between the two races. (no pun intended)


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

lol, yes he did.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

At the end he confirmed it, with that very firm. 

"No, Loki."


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Geez.  Even trying to explain the plot seems like a major chore.  Just give up Vault.  There has to be a better way to enjoy your evening.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, that line confirmed that he _didn't_ want them wiped out.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

Rukia it is still miles better than C.A  

But you are right, i rather not be discussing the plot of Thor when i have much pressing matters at hand.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

gif unrelated


----------



## Amuro (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I didn't really get what Loki's goal was in _Thor._ I mean, I know he wanted his father's approval and to destroy the Frost Giant planet...but what did he think he'd gain by doing that?



you answered your own question 

i've been watching some breaking bad it's pretty good, Walt just blew up a car with a squeegee


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Amuro said:


> you answered your own question


please refer to previous discussion between Vault and I.

But I digress.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> please refer to previous discussion between Vault and I.
> 
> But I digress.



you still answered your own question


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't like the answer.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

I actually read the damn comics and even I'm not as hopping mad as some of you are over these adaptations


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Stunna Sherlock is a great show


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I actually read the damn comics and even I'm not as hopping mad as some of you are over these adaptations




New Suicide Squad tomorrow.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't like the answer.





fair enough


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Certainly.
> 
> 'Airdoll.'
> 'Norwegian Wood' (_which made my top five films of 2011 list, but I had the fortune of seeing it in 2010._).
> ...






Gaiash said:


> Don't be so quick to dismiss You Are Umasou just because it's animated (or for the art style) it is very good and worth watching.




Thanks for the recommendations.

I'll watch A Night in Nude and Coldfish first, because they seem like the type of films that could blow me away. 

Don't get me wrong. I like anime. Just that I'm not in the right mood for them right now, but I will check them out later.





> As for 'Oldboy', well... South Korea is doing a far better job of putting out quality films than Japan is at the moment. Hell, so is China.



By China, are you referring to mainland only or it includes HK and/or Taiwan as well?

I'm not aware of any good movies coming out from mainland in recent years beside Bodyguards and Assassins, but there are a number of films from HK/Taiwan last year that I'm interested in (Life Without Principle, A Simple Life, You Are the Apple of My Eye)





Ennoea said:


> From the newer Japanese stuff 1 Litre of Tears probably affected me the most, it's a TV series and it's just one of the most profound pieces of television drama ever made. I don't think I can ever watch it ever again though.



I've lost count of how many tv series and movies those damn Japanese have made about a young, lovely and energetic girl dying from an incurable disease. But 1 Litre of Tears and Sekai no Chuushin are the best.

Another tv series that left a deep impression on me was Nodame Cantabile. It's a quirky comedy about orchestra and classical music. Ueno Juri was so cute and Naoto Takenaka made me laugh with every word that came out from his mouth.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

If Norwegian Wood is anything like the book it will be a good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the 'too much prologue' complaint is a bit petty, Rukia. Thats like calling Alien and Predator prologues for "Alien Vs Predator".


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, that's gotta be the most petty complain I've heard for the movies yet.

EDIT: What's up with the emoticons?!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> If Norwegian Wood is anything like the book it will be a good movie.



If it's anything like the book, it'd consist of at least 30 minutes of sex scenes, because that's the only thing I can recall from the book. I think the movie is decent enough, but apparently a lot of the book fans disagree.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 10, 2012)

Amuro said:


> you answered your own question
> 
> i've been watching some breaking bad it's pretty good, Walt just blew up a car with a squeegee



Walt is awesome .

And on that note, I'm halfway through the first season of Deadwood,and it's really good(Timothy Olyphant is an ex Marshal in this ). Goddamn I'm such a western fanboy .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Another Episode 1:  A-





Yasha said:


> Another tv series that left a deep impression on me was Nodame Cantabile.


A really good show.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

Batman The Brave and The Bold is too much awesome. Why am I only now getting into it?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

Yasha said:


> By China, are you referring to mainland only or it includes HK and/or Taiwan as well?



Pretty much all of China. Hell, even Indonesia is starting to put together some quality flicks, 'The Raid' is coming out next month, which I'm real fucking pumped for:


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

@George

I cant get past that art


----------



## illmatic (Jan 10, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Batman The Brave and The Bold is too much awesome. Why am I only now getting into it?





Vault said:


> @George
> 
> I cant get past that art



A crooked perception of what the show is and isn't?

I call it 'The One Piece conundrum'


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> @George
> 
> I cant get past that art



Get passed it. Eat your vitamins and listen to Illmatic.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't believe there are people out there that think 'Terminator Salvation' was better than 'T3: Rise of the Machines.'


----------



## Jena (Jan 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I can't believe there are people out there that think 'Terminator Salvation' was better than 'T3: Rise of the Machines.'



T3 was so shitty.

I never saw _Terminator Salvation_, but it's not hard to top that trainwreck.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

Jena said:


> T3 was so shitty.
> 
> I never saw _Terminator Salvation_, but it's not hard to top that trainwreck.



T3 wasn't nearly as bad as people made it out to be, and it was certainly FAR better than that piece of shit McG put together.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2012)

I couldn't be persuaded to watch Terminator Salvation precisely because Terminator 3 was so underwhelming and shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2012)

Local Hero - 8/10. Bit of a gem, this. Peter Riegert and Peter Capaldi (Malcolm Tucker from The Thick of It). Understated and properly funny. 

The League of Gentlemen - 7.5/10. Really liked this one too. The feel of an English Dirty Dozen. The humour holds up very well for something 50 years old.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

T3 was a rehash of the second one, Salvation is a piece of crap in it's own right.


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2012)

All Terminator films are garbage.

U mad?


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> All Terminator films are garbage.
> 
> U mad?



Terminator 2 is one of my favorite action movies of all time. So obviously i disagree.

And i am surprised to see this much hate for Thor / Cap. America - neither of them is worth such a bad rating. But maybe as a comic reader i can appreciate them in another way.


Last thing i saw was:

Sherlock - The great game *5/5*

Best episode so far with the huge I DID NOT SEE THAT COMING moment at the end. It was kinda creepy to see Sherlock enjoy the "game" this much when you know what was at stake.It could have used a bit more of Sarah as an intelligent (and pretty) female addition to the stories (like when she saw that the numbers were a code in E2) but i guess they just want to stick to the classic material and not use Watsons girlfriend very much.

Unfortunately S2 isn't on iTunes yet - and the way the german store works i guess it won't be for another year so i may have to get the new episodes a bit more cost effective.


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2012)

Thor was way better than Captain America. Captain was fucking boring! I even thought Cap't would be better, but fuck, that garbage was snore worthy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2012)

Grape we agree on that atleast. Cap was utter tripe.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2012)

Captain America is a great character-driven film. But I can sort of understand why some people think it's boring because they expected it to be action-driven.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2012)

The action when it finally came was also underwhelming. The way it builds up is also retarded it fluctuates all over the place that it ruins the whole pacing of the movie, that's what made it boring.


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Captain America is a great character-driven film. But I can sort of understand why some people think it's boring because they expected it to be action-driven.



No, Captain America is fucking shit, in every way. Horrible film. Same as Iron-Man 2. 


Fucking Garbage.


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> The action when it finally came was also underwhelming. The way it builds up is also retarded it fluctuates all over the place that it ruins the whole pacing of the movie, that's what made it boring.



Exactly.

It was garbage. Especially during the 30 minutes that he spent as a "Pro-Allie" force/advertisement. Fucking garbage.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 11, 2012)

I quite liked Cap up till the action sequences, which were pretty dull.

Much preferred Thor though.


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2012)

Cap was fcking garbage. Worse than X-Men Origins amd Ironman 2. 

Tetra and Rukia are fucking retarded if they really believe Avengers will be greater than DKR.

Losers.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> If Norwegian Wood is anything like the book it will be a good movie.



I think it was just as good, if not better than the book. It really did it justice and the selection of actors was well thought out; they were very fitting. There are a couple rushed and short scenes which might not be a factor to the people who haven't read the book, but following the plot of the book entirely basically makes that a non-factor.

Children Who Chase Lost Voices from Deep Below - 8.25/10


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> T3 wasn't nearly as bad as people made it out to be, and it was certainly FAR better than that piece of shit McG put together.


Whaddya know. Something else we agree on.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 11, 2012)

I actually agree with Tetra on quite a lot of things 

I just wish he'd tone down the hate, it's overblown and makes him seem like a one-note troll.

Terminator salvation was absolutely shocking, but then it was directed by the man who gave us Charlie's Angels and Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle, so what do you expect.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2012)

I still can't understand why they chose McG as the director. When I heard he's going to make I didn't even bother with the movie anymore.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 11, 2012)

It's baffling


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

The film could ave been okay if it was a Terminator movie, they should have just concentrated on the Terminators chasing Kyle Reese and it might have been okay, but no let's add douchebag Connor in to it, and the horrible ass Arnie CGI.

Also CA>>Thor. Thor was really stupid.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 11, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> All Terminator films are garbage.
> 
> U mad?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2012)

*The Shadow Line*

This is a 7 episode crime series that aired on the BBC this year. It is the first show that I have watched that feels like a post-Wire crime show, and is pretty amazing in what it is able to cover in only 7 episodes (even though they are longer BBC episodes). It stars Chiwetel Ejiofor(who most pople here will know from Serenity, he is the bad guy) and Christopher Eccleston among others, and is bleak horrific amazing and a great "realistic" portrayal of all facets of what goes into cops and criminals. 

However the stand outs are the smaller roles character both the two actors playing the younger generation and the two playing the shadows of the older generation.

Gatehouse & Glickman are the two older ones and honestly the show is worth watching for those two alone yet a great deal of the characters will surprise you.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Whaddya know. Something else we agree on.



I think a lot of people (_myself included_) hated T3 upon its original release, but with the benefit of hindsight, the movie has actually aged better than I thought it would. There's really not many cons to the film when you stop and look at it-- in fact, I kinda give em' credit for having Sarah die to something as ordinary as cancer; it showcased that even she can succumb to a disease that lethal.

At least compared to T4 it was better in all areas. T3 had better action, better acting, better effects, and better editing. My main gripes with T3 is the horrific Clair Danes, the trivial humor (_the whole "talk to the hand" and star glasses thing was just putrid_), and the lack of the original score. However, what does it tell you that Nick Stahl has been the best portrayal of John Connor yet? Not even Christian Bale was able to put in a half decent performance compared to what Stahl did. And at the end of the day, T3 at least gets some credit for delivering a very good ending, which was easily the best part of the film, and quite possibly the best ending to _any_ Terminator film.

I'm not saying it's a great movie. It certainly pales in comparison to the first two Terminators, but it is definitely a much more respectable entry to the franchise than fucking T4, which was absolutely abysmal.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2012)

Salvation also completely destroys the illusion by showing us post judgement day and doesn't make it nearly bleak enough. Michael Bay did it better in that 45 minute middle chunk of Transformers 3 and that is just sad.

I mean the terrible CG judgement day scenes from T1 & 2 are better representations than the sunny emptyness of Salvation not to mention some of the robots were retarded (I am looking at you snake robots in the pond) and John Carter can somehow have a fist fight with one of these things and not get murdered (well kinda)


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

John Carter. 

*EDIT:* The post-apocalyptic scenes in both T1 and T2 don't have any CGI. It's all models, which I thought were very well done for their time, especially T2. I also give T1's age a pass since even for its time, that film was done on what was virtually a shoestring budget.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2012)

That is what talking about Terminator 3 and 4 does muddy up everything with awful.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol I remember the scene where they show the ultimate Terminator finally get his hands on Connor, now this is the ultimate killing machine so it should break his neck right there and then, but no he proceeds to throw Connor across the room far away from him. Skynet time to get your money back.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lol I remember the scene where they show the ultimate Terminator finally get his hands on Connor, now this is the ultimate killing machine so it should break his neck right there and then, but no he proceeds to throw Connor across the room far away from him. Skynet time to get your money back.



I thought it was great how Marcus was revealed to be the ultimate strategical terminator for Skynet, because he managed to bring John Connor to their facility. Yet right after it's finally revealed that he is a part of Skynet, he can just easily dig into the back of his head and remove his chip and be completely free of Skynet's influence.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> And at the end of the day, T3 at least gets some credit for delivering a very good ending, which was easily the best part of the film, and quite possibly the best ending to _any_ Terminator film.


Wow. I completely agree.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

Most bad films have an appallingly bad scene that stands out.  Terminator Salvation is filled with terrible moments.  But one in particular is especially cringe worthy.  Marcus Wright is escaping from John Connor and his crew.  Connor corners him and the two have a calm discussion.  They even make plans for how to deal with their enemies.  Wright is about to leave and all of a sudden Connor yells, "WHAT ARE YOU?!"

I was flabbergasted.  I thought they just discussed this shit.  What's up with the outburst?  Connor and Wright were calmly talking just a moment ago.  Incredibly inept dialogue.  Very awkward.  Doesn't fit the scene.  I think it's on par with this bad Mortal Kombat Annihilation scene:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIt0VY7Yg2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2012)

Terminator 3> Terminator Salvation.

I think hatred of Terminator 3 comes from the ending, which completely betrays the point of T2's ending. It also doesnt help that T3 is almost identically structured like T2. However, I dont think it's a bad movie. It has its moments.

Terminator 4 just...didn't work. It lacks any kind of personality, Christian Bale is at his most boring and the characters fell flat. It's veeeeery mediocre.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

T3 subverts T2's ending, but I still found it appropriate.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

Terminator Salvation is I Am Legend bad.  Just a horrendous turd with no redeeming qualities.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2012)

*Boogie Nights*

A movie about 70s, 80s porno industry? Sure, count me in. It starts off almost carefree, cool,... disco stuff, drugs, sex, parties, footages from the movies they make (hilarious stuff) ...and then from some point it gets more serious. Way more serious, in some scenes even using the same score that was in Hard Eight. Good transition.
Burt Reynolds as a porn director is win. Never liked him or his films, but this role worked.
I was wondering if they'd show _it_ at the end, and they fucking did


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Terminator Salvation is I Am Legend bad.  Just a horrendous turd with no redeeming qualities.


Ridiculous claim. There were legit good scenes in _I Am Legend._


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *Boogie Nights*
> 
> A movie about 70s, 80s porno industry? Sure, count me in. It starts off almost carefree, cool,... disco stuff, drugs, sex, parties, footages from the movies they make (hilarious stuff) ...and then from some point it gets more serious. Way more serious, in some scenes even using the same score that was in Hard Eight. Good transition.
> Burt Reynolds as a porn director is win. Never liked him or his films, but this role worked.
> I was wondering if they'd show _it_ at the end, and they fucking did



Rollergirl and the drug shootout are the best things about Boogie Nights

great movie


----------



## Furious George (Jan 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Terminator Salvation is I Am Legend bad.  Just a horrendous turd with no redeeming qualities.



I wouldn't go that far. I Am Legend was, like, bad _with a vengeance._


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Ridiculous claim. There were legit good scenes in _I Am Legend._



The first 45 minutes of I Am Legend are very good

then the whole thing goes down the shitter fast


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel the same way about Hancock.  The first thirty or so minutes were decent and I was curious to see where the film was headed.  Bad characters were introduced.  The premise became absurd and the second half just feels like a different less interesting film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I Am Legend was, like, bad _with a vengeance._


I wouldn't go that far either.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I feel the same way about Hancock.  The first thirty or so minutes were decent and I was curious to see where the film was headed.  Bad characters were introduced.  The premise became absurd and the second half just feels like a different less interesting film.



I think everyone feels that way about Hancock. Definition of wasted potential.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2012)

So, Shane Black is writing Iron Man 3. Is it going to be a buddy movie?



Parallax said:


> Rollergirl and the drug shootout are the best things about Boogie Nights
> 
> great movie



That freaking Chinese firecrackers guy... Great scene, great movie indeed. Anderson is really good at making tense scenes.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2012)

I was gonna watch a movie

but I ended up watching Public Image Ltd videos

[YOUTUBE]ylOCIP54PIQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xOU6_JKL9r0[/YOUTUBE]

no regrets/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, the first 45 minutes made me think I was watching something great.

Then the CGI monsters come into play.....Ugh.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

Currently watching _Captain America_ before I watch _Sherlock_ later. Nothing worthy of an 'F' yet.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't go that far either.



I really think you're all giving too much credit to I am Legend by saying even 30 minutes of it was good. It wasn't. 

Will Smith felt miscast for the role to begin with but, because he is Will Smith and the movie would not have gained blockbuster status without him, they not only cast him but clearly muddled the script to include his weird humor gestures (the scene with him and the mannequin was so embarrassing) and trademark "cryey" face.

Things just went from bad to worse by the time the cancer mutants and God butterfly arrived.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

Iron Man: B
Iron Man 2: F
The Incredible Hulk: F
Spider-man 1: F
Spider-man 2: F
Spider-man 3: F
Thor: F
Captain America: C
X-Men First Class: B+


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2012)

You have the correct 3 separated from the pack good job.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2012)

Exams done, no university for a good 5 weeks  Fuck yeah! 

And anyone watch Shame yet? Alot of buzz going around about the movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah damn, I missed the Terminator discussion .

Oh well, I'm gonna give my opinion anyway :

I actually thought T3 was a good movie. Not as great as the first two Terminator movies, but certainly not a bad movie. I agree with the hate of Salvation though. Remember that epic scene at the beginning of Terminator 2 where The Terminators were smashing their way through John Connor's army? Where the hell was that in Salvation? We were promised an epic war of biblical proportions, and we don't SEE any of it in Salvation. In Salvation, we get shitty Sam Worthington playing  a cliched half-breed.

Christian Bale is a good actor, but his acting in Salvation was _horrendous_, cringe worthy even.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

Taleran said:


> You have the correct 3 separated from the pack good job.


I have noticed recently that your taste matches up pretty well with my own.

You even have my quote in your sig.



Vault said:


> And anyone watch Shame yet? Alot of buzz going around about the movie.


I'd really like to see it Vault.  I want to come in here and make a grand argument about why Michael Fassbender deserves to win mutliple acting awards.  But I can't find the film anywhere.  It's NC-17.  And it will probably only be available in New York, Chicago, Boston, Los Angeles, and San Francisco.  Select markets.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2012)

The only awful movies of 2011 (to me) were "Paul" (not really awful, but I was very disappointed), "The Dilemma" (the movie where its okay to be a dude and cheat, but if you're a woman who does it, then your EVIL), "Red Riding Hood" ('Twilight', except worse) and "Tekken" (depending on if you consider it a 2011 or a 2010 movies, either way, IT AINT FUCKING TEKKEN).

lol, Im working on my top 12 favorite movie list. So far, the runnerups are "The Debt", "Horrible Bosses" and "Moneyball".


----------



## Furious George (Jan 11, 2012)

Did you see Tintin Martial?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

*Captain America: The First Avenger: C*

I didn't think it was nearly as bad as people said. It's better than _Thor._


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I have noticed recently that your taste matches up pretty well with my own.
> 
> You even have my quote in your sig.
> 
> I'd really like to see it Vault.  I want to come in here and make a grand argument about why Michael Fassbender deserves to win mutliple acting awards.  But I can't find the film anywhere.  It's NC-17.  And it will probably only be available in New York, Chicago, Boston, Los Angeles, and San Francisco.  Select markets.



Apparently its a brilliant movie and both Fassbender (like there was ever any doubt) and Mulligan are absolutely amazing in it. Apparently it is also a pretty accurate portrayal of sex addicts. Here there is a limited release as well, but im going to find it  Im sure there is a screening of it nearby.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> "Horrible Bosses"



Better than what I expected. Charlie Day was the best part of that movie. I also loved the running gags with that fucking cat, as well as Jason Bateman's character constant need to say _"Ok, I'm gonna go out to the car"_ every time something bad was gonna happen to them. 

I didn't think Aniston was as funny as what a lot of people claimed, though. I hate her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2012)

Furious Goerge: No.

TetraVaal: I didn't think Aniston was hilarious, but it was a different kind of role for her. My problem with her is that she plays the same kind of part in the same kind of movies. But I did feel that was the most contrived part of the movie. Really, it would've been more fitting if she was actually a guy (and the victim was a girl), but that just wouldn't be funny. It would be creepy. 

Actually, I think the funniest element of her character was how people responded to her. "Horrible Bosses" isn't a great movie, but it was probably my favorite comedy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

Aniston was okay, I liked Colin Farrell alot, shame he wasn't in it much. Kevin Spacey just played his character from Swimming with Sharks.



> Apparently its a brilliant movie and both Fassbender (like there was ever any doubt) and Mulligan are absolutely amazing in it. Apparently it is also a pretty accurate portrayal of sex addicts. Here there is a limited release as well, but im going to find it  Im sure there is a screening of it nearby.



I saw the trailer and I need to watch it.

FUCK YOU they showed at my local Imax followed by a Live Chat with the Director


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

All I have seen is one clip.  Fassbender has no lines in the clip.  But he conveys so many different emotions in the scene... I'm just blown away.  The man is a fantastic actor.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afYwRO3aJYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes Bradford does have some perks even though it's a shit hole. My local Cubby Broccoli cinema will show nothing but Shame for a Month, 16 showings in 6 days. Suck on it the rest of you.

Now I just have to find someone to go watch it with who won't find it uncomfortable


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Swan with my entire family was pretty uncomfortable.

Don't get me wrong.  Most of us enjoyed the flick.  It's just better to watch with friends.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 11, 2012)

I think watching a film like Black Swan would be uncomfortable with friends .


----------



## Jena (Jan 11, 2012)

Less uncomfortable than with your parents.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

I watched _Black Swan_ with my little brother.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 11, 2012)

Not with _my_ parents. My Dad likes freaky shit, so it doesn't bother him in the slightest. 

My friends though, would probably be staring at me once it was over .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Swan wouldn't be uncomfortable with friends but my friends wouldn't want to watch stuff like Shame (they fucking can't wait for the Exorcist movie though). Worst comes to worse I'll watch it on my own, the creepy guy in the corner.



> Not with my parents. My Dad likes freaky shit, so it doesn't bother him in the slightest.



My Dad er likes Basic Instinct etc, I even watched it with him once. Worst experience of my life.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'll watch it on my own, the creepy guy in the corner.


Don't take shots at Martial.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm gonna got to an early show, I don't want to watch a showing filled with sex addicts or something.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou Episode 1:  A-

Hilarious.  Every segment was really funny.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou Episode 1:  A-
> 
> Hilarious.  Every segment was really funny.



I just finished watching it too.

I'd give it an 8/10

The skirt segment was the best


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou Episode 1:  A-
> 
> Hilarious.  Every segment was really funny.



What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

Sigh, I might have to go on my own too. 

Creepydude.jpg


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

I want to see Shame.  I only know a handful of people that would be willing to watch it and it wouldn't be an awkward affair.  I think they've already seen it though :\

Sherlock Series 2 Episode 1

Boy outside of that terrible few moments with the code this was near perfect.  Watson and Sherlock's chemistry has improved by leaps and bounds and despite the length this episode flew right by and kept me entertained.  Despite this season also being only 3 episodes it'll probably remain my favorite show this year if it keeps up this quality.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

Hounds is just as good Para, bit slow gaining steam but once it gets going its mindblowing. There is this one scene in the episode, Cumberbatch is outstanding.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm really looking forward to episode 2 and 3

I bought Kurosawa's Kagemusha (2 Disc Criterion Edition) and Apocalypse Now: The Complete Dossier for $12 today.  Hopefully I can make time for these movies sometime next week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2012)

The Dinner Game: A-

This is a French film that would be remake as "Dinner For Schmucks". Is it the better film? Yes. In many ways it's similar, but the bulk of the plot is different. "DFS" is much more over-the-top and is much more wild with its 'idiots'. This film is more subdued and realistic. Yes, the guy is an idiot, but he merely lacks common sense (Whereas Carrell's idiot probably belonged in an asylum). The protagonist is also much less sympathetic. The remake had him be a decent person who feel that he has to make fun of the poor fool. In this film, he's a smug asshole. In fact, in many ways he's the antagonist. The remake was about him learning that he was taking things for granted. Here, he's getting his just desert.

The gags rely more on facial expressions and wit and some of the situations that happen are classic. There is no actual dinner sequence. In fact, 95% of the movie takes place in the dudes house. But everything is compelling, fairly unpredictable and always amusing.

I thought it was hilarious and the remake, while amusing too, just wasn't as golden. A genuine surprise indeed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Coming soon to DVD and Blu Ray.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

Err yeah i only liked the first one if i remember correctly.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 12, 2012)

lol wat "the film that forever changed the face of cinema"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought Battle Royale 2 was aight. It had one major surprise, a few amusing and a solid pace. I even liked Shuya's big, hammy as hell speach. It's not as good as Battle Royale, but I didn't think it was awful either. Although granted, the whole anti-america speach loses all effect when one remembers what Japan did....

Sergeant Rutledge: B

A solid John Ford film, but not his best. The film seems to lose focus on the main story at times and some questions are never answered. Furthermore, the acting- especially by the African Americans- is pretty shoddy. I can only guess that it was due to a lack of experience, as there were few opportunities for them to actually act at that time. Woody Strode himself is sort of iffy, but there's something fascinating about that guy.

But the film is stunningly directed. Everything is staged and framed masterfullly and the flashy lighting is very effective. There arent enough westerns that deal with racism enough. 

Anyway, it's worth checking out, but John Ford has done better films. "Stagecoach" is in my eyes, one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Coming soon to DVD and Blu Ray.


Booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

What's so great about Battle Royale? I could see nothing special. Just a bunch of people killing each other. The same goes for Kill Bill.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

What Yasha said.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2012)

Honestly, why do I like Battle Royale? The Music. I love that films score and believe it fits the films images perfectly. 

Like when that crazy stick wakes up and tazers the villain and attacks him witb the sythe, the music is hard and bombastic. But then when she's gunned down they play the softer "Air on the G string" theme. 

Otherwise, there isnt much characterization and the acting is uneven. But I did make a connection with some of the characters.

The book is much better when it comes to its characterizations. I didnt care for the manga as much as its pretty much gory pornography.

"Kill Bill" is all about style. For me, what makes that film cool is that it can be fast and hyperkenetic, but Tarantino knows when to slow down and be artistic. I like the contrast, even if Tarantino is mainly borrowing stuff from older films (yeah, I've seen "Lady Snowblood"). 

I wouldn't call Battle Royale a great movie though. The director had done much better work with "The Yagyu Conspiracy". I'd probably rate it 3/4 stars.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Err yeah i only liked the first one if i remember correctly.


No one is talking about the lousy sequel.



Amuro said:


> lol wat "the film that forever changed the face of cinema"


The film has nostalgia working in it's favor for me.  I was deployed in Qatar when I saw it.  And it was arguably the highlight of that 6 month period in my life.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

I love Battle Royale, even if it's still out of nostalgia. And the soundtrack is outstanding.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

Reading people's "reviews" of movies makes me a sad panda, everyone seems to be trying desperately hard to come off as intelligent/clever and will usually say negative things because it's easier to be negative clever than it is to be positive intelligent.

Who really cares how people percieve your level of intelligence by what you write on an internet forum, it's supposed to be informal anyway.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

007 you are joking right? Everyone here as far as im concerned do not show off and try to be too critical in a douchey way barring Tetra and probably Grape Krush. 

Besides some movies are just terrible. Not their fault.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Yasha said:


> What's so great about Battle Royale? I could see nothing special. Just a bunch of people killing each other.


I disagree.

Battle Royale had an enormous cast.  Several characters had very interesting short stories mixed into the mayhem.  I thought the film did a terrific job introducing characters and making them sympathetic.  I actually felt bad for some of the characters that had their lives cut short.  Think about that.  Me.  Rukia.  I felt bad.

I thought the film was very realistic.  And let me explain.  If teenagers were thrown into a situation like this... I believe they would behave the same way as the participants of Battle Royale.

And yes.  The music is fucking outstanding.

I've reviewed the film before.  I think I even wrote an almost 1000 word entry on it.

Battle Royale:  A.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

> Reading people's "reviews" of movies makes me a sad panda, everyone seems to be trying desperately hard to come off as intelligent/clever and will usually say negative things because it's easier to be negative clever than it is to be positive intelligent.
> 
> Who really cares how people percieve your level of intelligence by what you write on an internet forum, it's supposed to be informal anyway.



We like movies and some of us like to point out when one is shit. Obviously some are more positive than others when going about it, but that's life. And I don't think anyone here tries to be overly intelligent when reviewing their films whatsoever. And the only really negative person is probably Tetra and even then he's just more confrontational than anything.



> I thought the film did a terrific job introducing characters and making them sympathetic. I actually felt bad for some of the characters that had their lives cut short.



This. And I loved how none of the deaths were overly dramatic yet quite sad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Reading people's "reviews" of movies makes me a sad panda, everyone seems to be trying desperately hard to come off as intelligent/clever and will usually say negative things because it's easier to be negative clever than it is to be positive intelligent.


I've talked about this quite a bit recently.  Most reviews tend to come off as incredibly negative.  Martial and I are probably the chief optimists in this thread.  The critics that manage to find something positive in every film we review.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahahaha Rukia so lying, you are really negative and you know it


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2012)

lol, I've actually been accused of over-analyzing movies twice, so when he said that I was like "Oh God, make that thrice!". Then I realized he was directing it towards someones negative review and was like "Oh, I think I might have an ego if I automatically presumed that was about me".

Oh well, Im better than all of you anyway (TIS A JOKE!).

Random note, I've been thinking about "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" and how much I love that ending song. A film thats so low key and bleak ends with a song thats uplifting and...almost goofy. I have it stuck in my head.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

Speaking of Tinker Tailor, im going to watch it today. That and also Ides of March.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Iron Man: B
> Iron Man 2: F
> The Incredible Hulk: F
> Spider-man 1: F
> ...



**


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Stunna needs to stop being so negative all the time already.


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Sherlock Series 2 Episode 1
> 
> Boy outside of that terrible few moments with the code this was near perfect.  Watson and Sherlock's chemistry has improved by leaps and bounds and despite the length this episode flew right by and kept me entertained.  Despite this season also being only 3 episodes it'll probably remain my favorite show this year if it keeps up this quality.



I too saw this yesterday and second this opinion.

Love how Mycroft got more screentime and development and of course Adler... How can you _not_ fall for this woman?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

I wasn't too much of a fan of Adler crying and turning self destructive in the end though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Yasha said:


> **


That's not really what I am talking about.  Those are negative scores, sure.  But was the tone of my post negative?  No.  The Avengers is a big film slated to come out this year.  I have not been impressed with the individual films that constitute the series and I wanted to give a quick rundown.  But my post was not negative.  I didn't rip or criticize any of them.  Nor did I try to dissuade anyone from seeing them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

I think Rukia is turning Bi polar


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2012)

Its always so much easier to say something negative even in movies you liked. And i prefer people that give a bad rating and can actually explain why to those that only say "OMG best / worst movie of all time100% proof".

Whenever i write about a movie i give a short summary of what i liked and then a few detailed things i did not like so even if the score is pretty high it always sounds a bit negative, i should practice being more positive.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Exactly. People here who are negative have good reasons. That person is probably a teen and thinks people with good film tastes are douches or something.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Slice said:


> Whenever i write about a movie i give a short summary of what i liked and then a few detailed things i did not like so even if the score is pretty high it always sounds a bit negative, i should practice being more positive.


Just follow my example.  I have been doing it the right way on these forums for over 5 years now.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Martial and I are probably the chief optimists in this thread.  The critics that manage to find something positive in every film we review.



Name 3 positive things about The Avengers.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

If you really want to be evil, three positives about Anne as Catwoman:ho


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems I started a witch hunt, which was my not my intention. I just wanted people to lighten up, if you really dont like the movie thats fine just be honest and say what you acctually think.

Anyway, positive thing about Anne as Catwoman? Her face will be covered by the mask.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't mind her face

She'd get the nasty nasty


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Coming soon to DVD and Blu Ray.



I already have the bluray lol.

Region-free bluray players are a great thing to own. ;-)


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2012)

*Megamind*- 8/10
Somehow I never noticed that minion's costume has fur on it and is shaped like a gorilla until I watched it this time.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

You tend to pay attention more to Minion himself not the armour. His so adorable.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2012)

Very true


----------



## Judas (Jan 12, 2012)

The Last Samurai~9/10

Initially strayed from this after seeing the title and Tom Cruise on the cover, but my sister got it for me a few days ago and told me to try it out. Wasn't dissapoined in the slightest.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 12, 2012)

*Dogville*

A woman on the run from gangsters seeks refugee in a peaceful fictional town called Dogville. In exchange for shelter she does some physical labor for them. However as time passes the residents start to show their uglier side.

The most interesting part about this movie is its setting. It's very minimalistic, basically like a stage. No walls, almost no doors, the night is a black background, the day is white, the weather and door movements are made with sound...



It's not hard to get used to it, though for 3 hours it might be long. That and it has a slow pacing. By the time it ended I was a bit tired. Interesting movie overall, not a typical film experience, but it didn't amaze me. I hear it has been adapted into a play, it probably works better that way.

I also should have used subs like I always do. The actors spoke very quietly, especially Kidman who almost whispered, muttered for the most part.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

I watched One Night in Mongkok for the first time in a while today.  Wow.  Forgot how awesome it is.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

Derek Yee's an awesome director. You need to see his other works like _Xin bu liao qing, Lost in Time_ and _Shinjuku Incident_. He likes working with Lau Ching Wan and Cecelia Cheung. Both are terrific actors.

I'm going to see his latest film, _The Great Magician_, in the theatre tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds good.  

I also want to talk about this film:


*Spoiler*: _Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD0gm7dHKKc[/YOUTUBE]


A lot of us have seen it.  Some of us really enjoy it.

I found it incredibly refreshing to see human casualties in the film.  I'm an American so I tend to watch more Hollywood films that international films.  We just don't see that in most Hollywood flicks.  It certainly didn't happen in Super 8.  Things are definitely more intense when you don't know whether characters are going to live or die.  I went into the last scene thinking the film could end as a bloodbath.  This just means the build up was very effective.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 12, 2012)

^I have GOT to see that movie. 

And Drive. 

And Tree of Life. 

2011 completely passed me by.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Fun fact.  Attack the Block is one of only two films that Stunna and I agreed on all year.  The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is the other.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm sure we've agreed on more than just that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuck I wanna see Attack the Block . Fucking love Nick Frost .


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick Frost only had a minor role in it though.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 12, 2012)

I found it hard to like the youths seeing as how our streets are littered with scumbags just like them with the same contrived reasons for their actions but it was still a fun movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Still need to watch Attack the Block too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I found it hard to like the youths seeing as how our streets are littered with scumbags just like them with the same contrived reasons for their actions but it was still a fun movie.


True.  They weren't the most sympathetic characters in the world.  (Unlike Battle Royale).

Once again though I feel like it was a film that had terrific music.  The length was just right.  I was engrossed in the story the entire time.  Good balance of action and comedy.  Highly entertaining.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh yeah the soundtrack was fantastic, probably my favorite thing about the movie.

[YOUTUBE]47JmdmuHZP4[/YOUTUBE]

2011 had great soundtracks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Amuro said:


> 2011 had great soundtracks.


Absolutely.

Hanna, Drive, Attack the Block, The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2012)

I keep hearing about this Attack the Block. Must be a good film, or at least a lot of fun. 

I'll have to check it out.

*Thelma and Louise*
A+

Can you believe I'd never actually watched this movie before last night? 
And I loved it.

Watching the two titled characters make their journey together and change along the way was astounding. It also makes you feel sorry for them, and want to see the two of them escape together (and I guess they technically did).

Really good movie. Would watch again.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

So, I have a project about a review session to do tomorrow.

My teacher wants me to add some extra questions(it can be anything) . Being the film buff of a person I am, and my brother having great knowledge in comics, we've come up with two awesome questions .

My question will be: In the movie True Grit, what drug problem did Rooster Cogburn face?

Butcher's question: What legendary super hero is Doomsday responsible for killing?

It's gonna be fun watching them scream in frustration .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

The Doomsday one should be easy though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

That's the thing Ennoea, it _should_ be easy.

These are the same people who have watched Thor, Hulk, Iron Man, and Captain America, and still can't name the movie they're reuniting in .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

The True Grit question is lol though. From what you've told us about your classmates, they'll never get it ever.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll make sure to post  their reactions when I get home from school tomorrow .

Most of my classmates think I'm just a bookworm, hardly any of them know I'm a movie freak as well .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

My friends and no one else would get the Doomsday question. But no one would get the Cogburn one.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd say Alcohol and see if you'd argue


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

Amuro, you're correct . See, it's you guys who remind me that there are still  people who like good movies .


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 12, 2012)

Speaking of Doomsday...why doesn't someone pull their head outta their ass and put this on film.  If they did it right it would be epic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Isn't Doomsday too extreme for Superman's family orientated films?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

more like Doomsday sucks


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

The animated movie fight between Supes and DD was epic. Too bad the 2nd half with the clones was shit .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Doomsday is not a good villain.  He's incredibly one dimensional.  Brainiac is the villain they desperately need to make a film about.  Especially since he is so connected to Jor El.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 12, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Speaking of Doomsday...why doesn't someone pull their head outta their ass and put this on film.  If they did it right it would be epic.


They already have.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3keuiWzY-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2012)

*The Green Lantern-1.5/10*
I guess there was nothing _really_ wrong with this movie, I just thought it was really generic and predictable. The CG was terrible and the aliens looked cartoony. 

I was bored.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

A Braniac/Supes film would be great


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Michael Fassbender as Brainiac.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Doomsday vs Superman would just be a boring smack a thon. Give me Brainiac or Darkseid.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone read the rumour that Bradley Cooper might play Lex Luthor? Horrible idea.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

I would be more interested in seeing Cooper as Patrick Batemen in that upcoming American Psycho remake.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

*Star Trek: B-*

Yeah, some things with the plot were pretty dumb, but an overall exciting movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone read the rumour that Bradley Cooper might play Lex Luthor? Horrible idea.


Bah.

There were rumors that Megan Fox may play Wonder Woman once upon a time.  I've learned to take casting rumors with a grain of salt.  All indications are that Lex won't even have a cameo in this film.  (Which I think is a mistake.)


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Isn't Doomsday too extreme for Superman's family orientated films?



Yes - but I think they really need to press past the squeaky clean bs. 



Parallax said:


> more like Doomsday sucks





Rukia said:


> Doomsday is not a good villain.  He's incredibly one dimensional.  Brainiac is the villain they desperately need to make a film about.  Especially since he is so connected to Jor El.



Doomsday doesn't suck; granted he is a little monochromatic.  Regarding the latter, it's not always bad if it's not repeated ad nauseum.  My point in suggesting it is to break the current image offered by the movies thus far.  



Gaiash said:


> They already have.



While I'm all for animated features, a traditional feature length film with this character would come across as much more visceral. 



Ennoea said:


> Doomsday vs Superman would just be a boring smack a thon. Give me Brainiac or Darkseid.



Boring smack a thon?  It certainly doesn't have to be boring.  Granted it would have to be done right, but an excellent physical conflict is anything but boring. 

I'm certainly not opposed to Darkseid either...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

Darkseid isn't a good Superman villain

he's great when he's against every hero ever or the New Gods though


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 12, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> While I'm all for animated features, a traditional feature length film with this character would come across as much more visceral.


DC's animated features are always better than their live action ones. And yes before you ask that includes all the Batman films.

So any live action Superman vs Doomsday fight wouldn't be as good as the animated one.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 12, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Darkseid isn't a good Superman villain
> 
> he's great when he's against every hero ever or the New Gods though



Inasmuch as his participation in the context of the aforementioned role - he's a very good candidate.  




Gaiash said:


> DC's animated features are always better than their live action ones. And yes before you ask that includes all the Batman films.
> 
> So any live action Superman vs Doomsday fight wouldn't be as good as the animated one.



I'm not sure I would agree (as I don't think I've seen any that I can compare).  However, it's very much something I would like to see change (if what you're saying is true).


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

*Coldfish*



All I can say is Japanese men are definitely the most repressed creatures in the world and movies like this serve as conduits to help them release their insane level of pressure.

Rukia, if you think Battle Royale's soundtrack was great, wait until you see this.

The first 20 minutes was one of the best opening sequences I've seen.

I think I've found the Japanese equivalent of I Saw the Devil. I will keep looking for my Japanese Oldboy.

9.8/10


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad you like 'Coldfish', man. :up


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for the rec, man. I'm watching A Night in Nude next.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 12, 2012)

'A Night in Nude' is terrific. Hopefully you'll like that as well.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

Soul assassin nice set man  I love the 5 deadly venoms.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Has anyone seen Dead or Alive 2? Is it any good?


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Soul assassin nice set man  I love the 5 deadly venoms.



Venom Mob ftw  

 thanks man. The old Shaw Bros. stuff is fun.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2012)

*The Hangover*- 8/10
Fucking hilarious


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 12, 2012)

Jena said:


> *The Hangover*- 8/10
> Fucking hilarious



As if I needed any more reason to hate you.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> As if I needed any more reason to hate you.




Your hatred is delicious.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 13, 2012)

Source Code

8/10, possibly 9.

The Matrix meets Assassin's Creed


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Venom Mob ftw
> 
> thanks man. The old Shaw Bros. stuff is fun.



I know 

Yeah I have watched alot of Shaw brothers as well.  I have watched so many old kung fu movies.h

Toad is your fav venom? Mine has and will.always be Lizard


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Bah.
> 
> There were rumors that Megan Fox may play Wonder Woman once upon a time.



Mother of God. 

You have no idea how thankful I am that rumor never came true.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Source Code
> 
> 8/10, possibly 9.
> 
> The Matrix meets Assassin's Creed



It's like The Matrix and Avatar had a baby, and at the same time Assassin's Creed and Speed had a baby, and by some crazy twist of fate those two babies fucked and had their own baby.

It's the product of baby fucking, and by that, I mean to say that it's decent, but not great.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2012)

P.S. New sig/ava on the way! So stoked! Been plotting this one for awhile. 

I'm so bored.


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> P.S. New sig/ava on the way! So stoked! Been plotting this one for awhile.
> 
> I'm so bored.







HOW FASCINATING


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry, I'm just bored 

I'm listening to fucking Journey, that's how bored I am.

Well, you probably don't know who they are 

Never mind.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

*Blue Valentine*

Unfortunately I missed the first 20 minutes of this movie which I regret.  However this was a superb film and after watching it, Gosling is my favorite actor currently making movies.  I don't really know what to say about this film.  I really liked it and it was a very heavy film but I do recommend it and it's definitely one of the best films of 2010.  The best scene was the ukele scene because it was heartbreakingly beautiful


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2012)

I want to watch Blue Valentine, but feel it will be too depressing, even for my taste. If I watch a depressing film, I like there to be an almost equal amount of humor in it. 

Someday...


----------



## Sine (Jan 13, 2012)

the tree of life

fell short of any feelings of grandeur for me but it was lovely all the same, despite my efforts to think otherwise about it.




in other news..





yes please.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Which Friday the 13th film will you watch tonight, Martial?


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Which Friday the 13th film will you watch tonight, Martial?



SEVEN!!!


It's the best


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2012)

*A Night in Nude: Salvation*

Naoto Takenaka, you lucky bastard.

I liked Hiroko Sato in gravure shoot as much as the next guy, but I tend to avoid movies led by so-called gravure idols. And for good reasons. Because most of them are pink/sexploitation films with terrible plots and cringe-worthy acting.

Well at least Hiroko's acting didn't make me cringe, but the plot just made no sense. But obviously the plot isn't the key selling point here. The combined nearly 30 minutes of Hiroko Sato's full frontal nude scenes would tell you that much (but seriously, did they really have to show her flogging her own naked body for 8 whole minutes?)

Just not my type of film I guess.

4/10



*You Are the Apple of My Eye*








9.9/10

Minus 0.1 for adding in that cheesy kiss scene at the end to please the general audience.

Best teen romance flick since Jay Chou's Secret.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 13, 2012)

Crazy, Stupid, Love- 9/10

I normally hate romantic comedies, but this one was different. Really good movie.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2012)

*Children of Men*

Fuck Me do I love this movie, Science Fiction rarely gets this good these days and anyone who doesn't like this movie can not be my friend.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

the last couple of scenes with Michael Caine are heartbreaking, brilliant movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2012)

*50/50*

Nothing to write home about, which is actually quite disappointing, since I expected much more from JGL and Anna Kendrick, the two young talented actors I really like. I've been hearing a lot of good things about this film, but it turns out to be a pretty average film to me. A bit underwhelming.

6.5/10


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Yasha said:


> *50/50*
> 
> Nothing to write home about, which is actually quite disappointing, since I expected much more from JGL and Anna Kendrick, the two young talented actors I really like. I've been hearing a lot of good things about this film, but it turns out to be a pretty average film to me. A bit underwhelming.
> 
> 6.5/10



Really? 

What about it did you think was average?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Yasha said:


> *50/50*
> 
> Nothing to write home about, which is actually quite disappointing, since I expected much more from JGL and Anna Kendrick, the two young talented actors I really like. I've been hearing a lot of good things about this film, but it turns out to be a pretty average film to me. A bit underwhelming.
> 
> 6.5/10



Calling it average is being too generous. That movie was terrible.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> *Blue Valentine*
> 
> Unfortunately I missed the first 20 minutes of this movie which I regret.  *However this was a superb film and after watching it, Gosling is my favorite actor currently making movies.*  I don't really know what to say about this film.  I really liked it and it was a very heavy film but I do recommend it and it's definitely one of the best films of 2010.  The best scene was the ukele scene because it was heartbreakingly beautiful



Awesome. Gosling has also been my favourite current actor for a while now, and is probably in my top 10 all-time already. Doesn't hurt that he was born and raised in Ontario too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone see that cheesy horse movie?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2012)

I did not specifically for the reasons you just said.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Friday the 13th marathon going down after work today.

Pretty much all of them are terrible, with the exception of part 6, which is really awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 13, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Anyone see that cheesy horse movie?



If you're talking about War Horse, then Stunna did.

I saw its trailer a couple of days ago. Not gonna watch it, that's for sure.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2012)

What did Stunna say? It was heart warming and epic?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah pretty much


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2012)

i want to watch the tree of life on my computer, but when ever i watch one movie it kills my other hobbies for the entire week x_X


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

I hate watching movies on my computer I can't do it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2012)

why? do you die?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2012)

> 50/50
> 
> Nothing to write home about, which is actually quite disappointing, since I expected much more from JGL and Anna Kendrick, the two young talented actors I really like. I've been hearing a lot of good things about this film, but it turns out to be a pretty average film to me. A bit underwhelming.
> 
> 6.5/10



Everyone hypes it up but this is the feeling I get from it.

Gosling top 10 actors of all time? Not sure about that. But him and Fassbender are great actors.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2012)

Ryan Gosling a top ten actor of _all time_? 

i need to go on another hiatus


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

who said top ten of all time?

I said he's my favorite doing movies right now but I wouldn't go that far.

yet


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

and VBD no I just don't like the small screen and how close I am to it.  Plus I get distracted doing a few other things on the comp


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2012)

inb4 tetra says ryan is a GOAT and we are teeny boppers



Parallax said:


> and VBD no I just don't like the small screen and how close I am to it.  Plus I get distracted doing a few other things on the comp


my computer screen is a tv screen ;o


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 13, 2012)

I said top 10 favourite, as in my personal top 10.

Obviously he isn't close to top 10 on an objective list.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol

8.5/10

Highly entertaining movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 13, 2012)

* Super*- This movie was very good. Rainn Wilson was epic as hell! And the story was surprisingly good, and funny. 

My complaint is Frank's little sidekick . I could not stand her .  Kevin Bacon was cool as the villain ,and the ending fight scene is just badass 

*My rating- 8.5/10*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2012)

channing tatum is a top ten actor


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

His sidekick is Ellen Page right? not surprised thats she's annoying


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 13, 2012)

Amuro said:


> His sidekick is Ellen Page right? not surprised thats she's annoying



Correct . Page's character just cursed a lot, and was a love-sick teen as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad she had half of her face blown off .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

spoilers Lincoln


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 13, 2012)

It's Ellen Page, who cares?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone ever watch the 'Paradise Lost' documentaries based around the Memphis three?

Talk about a nightmare.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah they were showing it last night on HBO

it's ridiculous


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> yeah they were showing it last night on HBO
> 
> it's ridiculous



I wasn't able to catch the third one, how was it?

It's a touchy subject, with a lot of people now thinking the Memphis three are innocent. It's hard for me to say-- all I know is, I think it's unfortunate that the three victims of the murder are not only being forgotten in all of this, but they still haven't received any justice for what happened to them.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

It's pretty good, I wasn't able to catch a lot of it but it does show how unfortunate this whole thing really is and how sloppy this whole trial was done


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 13, 2012)

Isn't that something on HBO Tetra?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> It's pretty good, I wasn't able to catch a lot of it but it does show how unfortunate this whole thing really is and how sloppy this whole trial was done



It doesn't come on again til' Sunday, so I'm gonna check it out then. I definitely agree that the trial was very poorly executed. I think the jurors and prosecutors had their minds made up before the trials even began. However, I'm not saying that those three are definitely innocent, but it does raise eyebrows that DNA evidence tests in 2007 didn't match any of the three perps. 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Isn't that something on HBO Tetra?



Yes. The first two documentaries were exceptional, albeit _extremely_ graphic. We're talking much more graphic than any other murder documentary. It's pretty harrowing and also showcases how misguided our judicial system can be when it comes to stereotyping. I strongly recommend checking it out, it's something you should see.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I watch movies through the laptop all the time. Just connect your hdmi cable to it and watch through the tv.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

Tetra if you have HBO on Demand they have all 3 films set up there.

The films are VERY graphic, in the first few minutes of the 3rd film they show the dead body of the young boy as they found him


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2012)

I used to be a dead boy.


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Well I watch movies through the laptop all the time. Just connect your hdmi cable to it and watch through the tv.



That's what I do too.

When you find an HD video


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> What did Stunna say? It was heart warming and epic?





Parallax said:


> yeah pretty much


You just lied and you know it. 


Vault said:


> Well I watch movies through the laptop all the time. Just connect your hdmi cable to it and watch through the tv.


I don't have an HDMI cable yet, but the Trading Posts are my friends.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

War Horse looks like sentimental crap think i'll just skip to his next feature, Lincoln.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

I use a flash drive and plug it into my PS3 or Xbox 360 to watch films I DL


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm getting a flash drive.

In about ten minutes I'll be on my way to witness the tale as old as time on the big screen.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

Laptop with an HDMI out is a godsend.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't have a HDTV or even a Laptop/Desktop that has an HDMI port

I'm behind on my technology


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Amuro said:


> War Horse looks like sentimental crap think i'll just skip to his next feature, Lincoln.


I already saw Sea Biscuit.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't have a HDTV either.

Planning to buy one with my next paycheck though maybe

Unless I blow all my spare cash on a holiday again


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 13, 2012)

The stage play of War Horse is at least impressive because all the horse bits are done with really good puppetry

The film just looks like syrupy slop


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I already saw Sea Biscuit.



If only it was a film about midgets racing horses through battlefields.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 13, 2012)

*Elite Squad *

Was hoping for a cool action flick, but it didn't measure up to my expectations. Got tired of the voice-over narration after 5 minutes. And I felt it was lacking direction, especially regarding the morals.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *Elite Squad *
> 
> Was hoping for a cool action flick, but it didn't measure up to my expectations. Got tired of the voice-over narration after 5 minutes. And I felt it was lacking direction, especially regarding the morals.



Watch 'Elite Squad: The Enemy Within.'

It will fuck your face.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

*Paradise Lost 3*

It's kind of hard to really rate this film but it's definitely worth watching if you've watched the previous installments.  Not as good as the first film but it's still a fascinating look at a terrible crime and how horribly damaged and flawed the American legal system really is.  Whether the 3 actually did the crime I couldn't say, but it definitely shows how botched and unfair the process to solve this crime really was.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Amuro said:


> If only it was a film about midgets racing horses through battlefields.


I just remembered Secretariat as well.  I for one am tired of the cheesy Equine flicks. 



TetraVaal said:


> Watch 'Elite Squad: The Enemy Within.'
> 
> It will fuck your face.


Has Shion reviewed it yet?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2012)

> Has anyone seen Dead or Alive 2? Is it any good?



Is this the Japanese, Takashi Miike film? If so, its my favorite of the trilogy, as self indulgent as it is. 

Or is there a sequel to the movie based off the game? If so, damn, I didnt know about that one either.

As for Friday the 13th: Uuuuuuuh, maybe part 1. Wanna see what netflix has. I love all of these movies and believe that they are shockingly well made for what they are. But they succeed because even the worst of them (8) knows what they are and aims to be good at being what they are. The main issue with Halloween and a Nightmare on Elm Street is those franchises could never figure out what they wanted to be. 

Contraband: B-

This is the new Mark Wahlberg movie and its aight. It runs a bit too long and is pretty predictable, but moves well and something always seems to be happening. The suspense is good and the action is good. Even the acting is pretty good. Ben Foster deserves better roles than what he gets. Mark Wahlberg gets to show off more personality than usual but he is and always will be Mark Wahlberg playing Mark Wahlberg if Mark Wahlberg was a (insert occupation here). 

At least worth a rental. But if you want to see it in theaters, go ahead. It's not bad enough to drive you away, but I dont know if its good enough to attract the other side.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

*Beauty and the Beast (in 3D): A-*

Okay, so apparently my theater has decided to cease their showing of 2D versions of their 3D re-releases. I was initially disappointed by this, but decided to see the movie anyway. And I'm glad I did. The 3D really made the already beautiful animation stand out even more. It was freaking amazing. When the painted backgrounds were shown, it made the surroundings stand out, almost like a pop-up picture book. When it showed Beast's castle... breathtaking.

Of course, the movie was just grand overall. It was great seeing one of Disney's finest on the big screen.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2012)

Had to be stunna or Jena.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

*Minority Report - A*

I hope to god even with the stupid name Robopocalypse doesn't turn out to be shit. Sci Fi Spielberg is my favorite Spielberg.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

@Vault: You too good for Disney? 

I personally don't care for _Minority Report_ myself.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't care for Beauty and the Beast. 

**


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Neither do I.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I don't care for Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> **





Rukia said:


> Neither do I.



**


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 13, 2012)

Jackass 3D; 3 out of 5.
I thought it was good, but I thought Jackass 2 was better.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

I bet Jackass 3D is better than Beauty and the Beast 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I bet Jackass 3D is better than Beauty and the Beast 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

I was about to use that same gif.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2012)

And I was correct, Jena and Stunna defending it.


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> And I was correct, Jena and Stunna defending it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> And I was correct, Jena and Stunna defending it.


Jena and Stunna don't want new movies.  They just want a re-release of all the thousands of films they haven't seen yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

Cause it's totally impossible to have both, right?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

Beauty and the Beast is a great movie yo


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Jena and Stunna don't want new movies.  They just want a re-release of all the thousands of films they haven't seen yet.



Because a movie is only good the first time you see it.
If you like a movie, you can never watch it again.

Disney has been re-releasing their movies in the theaters for _years_. The only difference is now they're doing it in 3D. This is hardly the worst thing they've done (I think the million direct-to-video sequels have _that_ honor). Yes it's a transparent grab for money, but it still enables me to see movies from my childhood on the big screen. So idgaf about their motivations.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Cause it's totally impossible to have both, right?


That's incredibly two-faced of you Stunna.  Do you always pander to your audience?

How bout just a quick example then?  The Dark Knight Rises and The Avengers are two of the hot films scheduled to come out in 2012.  They each also have popular threads on this forum.  But you have been very hostile towards each.

You were quick to embrace Lion King.  You are the first person in the country to see Beauty and the Beast in 3D.  And everyone that has ever met you here knows you will see The Phantom Menace next month.

I'd respect you more if you just admitted it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Neither do I.


Rukia I have serious doubts about your taste in film.


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> How bout just a quick example then?  The Dark Knight Rises and The Avengers are two of the hot films scheduled to come out in 2012.  They each also have popular threads on this forum.  But you have been very hostile towards each.



Hi, pot. This is the kettle. You might not know it, but you're black.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Rukia I have serious doubts about your taste in film.





Only Disney film i'd like to see in the cinema is Aladdin or maybe Hercules, actually both.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd entertain seeing Sleeping Beauty.  An absolute classic.  Would I go see it at the theater?  Hell no.  No pedo.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's incredibly two-faced of you Stunna.  Do you always pander to your audience?
> 
> How bout just a quick example then?  The Dark Knight Rises and The Avengers are two of the hot films scheduled to come out in 2012.  They each also have popular threads on this forum.  But you have been very hostile towards each.


I'm looking forward to _The Dark Knight Rises. _


> You were quick to embrace Lion King.  You are the first person in the country to see Beauty and the Beast in 3D.  And everyone that has ever met you here knows you will see The Phantom Menace next month.


Both of these are true... Your point?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Discussion wise.  I'd kind of like to hear some more about the new set Grape Krush has been saving for a rainy day.  That was incredibly interesting.





Stunna said:


> I'm looking forward to _The Dark Knight Rises. _


Could have fooled me.  Must be Friday.  You hate the movie every Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday.  I think I have figured your pattern out.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'd entertain seeing Sleeping Beauty.  An absolute classic.  Would I go see it at the theater?  Hell no.  No pedo.



nobody's going to think your a pedo unless you go in wearing a trenchcoat and handing out sweets.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2012)

Beauty and the Beast is average. It's nicely animated but the songs are awful and minus some good scenes it's pretty meh worthy.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

You're insane Rukia. I've always been supportive of the trailer. I'm disappointed with a lot of the production details, but overall I'm digging it. 

And the songs are amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

It's fine Stunna.  Just try to be more consistent for now on.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'd entertain seeing Sleeping Beauty.  An absolute classic.  Would I go see it at the theater?  Hell no.  No pedo.


How would going to the cinema make you a p*d*p****?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

What do you think the average age of the audience typically is for an animated feature like that?


----------



## RussianBerserk (Jan 13, 2012)

Full Metal Jacket 9,7 /10


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What do you think the average age of the audience typically is for an animated feature like that?



Most of the people in the theater when I went to go see _Lion King_ were 20+ 

I went at night, though.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ghost Protocol*

Well made action set pieces strung together by characters moments they really don't make you feel ends up being a great theater experience but a one time watch and nothing more. So for MI movies it would go 1>4=2>3 for me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> And I was correct, Jena and Stunna defending it.



They'll defend anything that is terrible and appeals to retards.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> How would going to the cinema make you a p*d*p****?


I'm okay with occasionally educating someone.

Gaiash, you forgot where you are.  You are on narutoforums right now.  One of the most diverse boards on the entire web.  Every country is probably represented here.  To say that there are cultural differences occasionally is an understatement.

You and I are not from the same country.  I won't pretend to know how things work in your country.  But let me explain mine.  In my country when a 29 year old male is surrounded by children 8-13 years of age... it tends to not look so good.

My original comment was a joke.  The truth is that I don't give a darn what random people at a theater think.  I will see what I want when I want it.



Jena said:


> Most of the people in the theater when I went to go see _Lion King_ were 20+
> 
> I went at night, though.


The night of course is very unpredictable.  I think 90% of the films I saw as a kid were of the matinee variety.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone seen The Artist?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Nope.  I don't even have a desire to see it.

Will it be the least viewed Best Picture of all time?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

I plan on seeing it soon.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> They'll defend anything that is terrible and appeals to retards.


You think _Beauty and the Beast_ only appeals to retards?

Confirmed for having piss film taste for all time.


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> They'll defend anything that is terrible and appeals to retards.



You don't like Disney. What a shock.



*Horrible Bosses- 3/10*
Eh.
I just didn't think this movie was that funny. It had a few moments, but by the second half I was completely bored.
I also found the stuff with Jennifer Aniston really disturbing. I know it was supposed to be funny, but it made me want to go take a cold shower.
Honestly rating it up because Jamie Foxx was hilarious.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2012)

> You think Beauty and the Beast only appeals to retards?
> 
> Confirmed for having piss film taste for all time.



It is amazing how jaded this thread has made you in half a year. 


Good work everyone.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

I may lowly become more jaded... but I'll never become a full-blown cynic.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

I kinda feel bad for what you guys have done to Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you seen these Phantom Menace posters, Stunna?  Apparently the film has been edited.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

I do think it's pretty sad when people go out of their way to make personal insults based on what people watch

come one it's not like any of us are watching Pootie Tang on repeat


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh I also caught part of Another Earth because my sister was watching it for some reason and man that movie is terrible I had to stop. It was a pretty clear attempt at LOOK AT OUR QUASI SCI FI CONCEPT IN THE BACKGROUNG, PLEASE IGNORE THE TERRIBLY DONE DRAMA IN THE FOREGROUND.


UGH


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Have you seen these Phantom Menace posters, Stunna?  Apparently the film has been edited.



*Spoiler*: _Only one I really liked._


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> come one it's not like any of us are watching Pootie Tang on repeat




I saw about thirty minutes of that once.  If I remember correctly, Pootie became powerless when he lost his belt.  Bad.  But a better super hero than Thor.


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> come one it's not like any of us are watching Pootie Tang on repeat


_Well....._speak for yourself.



Taleran said:


> Oh I also caught part of Another Earth because my sister was watching it for some reason and man that movie is terrible I had to stop. It was a pretty clear attempt at LOOK AT OUR QUASI SCI FI CONCEPT IN THE BACKGROUNG, PLEASE IGNORE THE TERRIBLY DONE DRAMA IN THE FOREGROUND.
> 
> 
> UGH


That's kind of what it looked like from the trailer 

Parallel worlds are always an interesting concept, but it looked like it was just an excuse to make a convoluted metaphysical movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

So para.  I was really impressed with your Blue Valentine review this morning.  I also noticed your comments about Gosling.  The guy definitely deserves a lot of praise.  Probably the second best actor in the world right now.  I know you saw Drive.  I'm curious to know whether or not you have seen Ides of March yet?  Gosling turns in another great performance in that film.  Totally different than any of the other roles I have ever seen him play.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2012)

Is the first Kristen Stewart Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is the first Kristen Stewart Rukia?


Snow White and The Huntsmen will be really good.  Book it.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'd entertain seeing Sleeping Beauty.  An absolute classic.  Would I go see it at the theater?  Hell no.  No pedo.



I own sleeping beauty on blu-ray(bought it used for $4 during black friday deals). I don't think the songs are very good and there is not enough comedy in it either. Haven't seen beauty and the beast in like 15 years, but I feel like it should be better.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't comprehend this "the songs are not good" thing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 13, 2012)

So...You guys still picking on Stunna?


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2012)

They're always picking on the poor kid. Those people always choose easy targets.


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)

*The Wicker Man (2006)- 1/10*
I remember going to see this in the theater with my dad. At the end of the movie, some guy in the front row shouted, "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?"

And that pretty much sums up this movie. What the hell was that?

The few hilarious scenes aren't enough to carry the movie. It's a boring mess.


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> *The Wicker Man (2006)- 1/10*
> I remember going to see this in the theater with my dad. At the end of the movie, some guy in the front row shouted, "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?"
> 
> And that pretty much sums up this movie. What the hell was that?
> ...



Saw it with my sisters in theater.


Complete and utter shit  4 Nicholas Cage films.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

*Spirited Away: A*


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Come on guys, hating on someone because he likes Disney classics? Really?

9 out of 10 people loved those when they were younger and there is nothing wrong enjoying them even years later.
When Beaty and the Beast came out in '91 i was only eight and absolutely loved that movie. I wouldn't go to the cinema to watch it again now but i also won't talk bad about it because at worst it is still a decent family flick.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What do you think the average age of the audience typically is for an animated feature like that?


All ages. And who cares about the target age? I go to see a movie in the cinema because I want to see said movie in the cinema. I happen to prefer watching animated movies so most of the time it's the animated features I'll go and see.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Last animated feature i watched at the cinema was Hercules. Or was it Anastasia im not sure now. I think its Anastasia


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Last animated feature i watched at the cinema was Hercules. Or was it Anastasia im not sure now. I think its Anastasia


But there have been so many great ones since then. Haven't you even gone to see a Pixar film in the cinema?


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Umm nope...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Umm nope...


What are you doing man? Many of the best movies of the last few years have been animated. How can you not be watching any in the cinema. You didn't even go to see Pixar films, why would you not want to watch a Pixar film on the big screen?


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

I am not that huge a fan of animated movies thats why  

I hear alot of good things about WALL-E and Toy Story 3 but truth be told i haven't seen them, I just cant be bothered.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> I am not that huge a fan of animated movies thats why
> 
> I hear alot of good things about WALL-E and Toy Story 3 but truth be told i haven't seen them, I just cant be bothered.


Watch them. Go and watch them right now. Up too.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

I have seen Up  I thought it was brilliant, the fat kid was awesome


----------



## James Bond (Jan 14, 2012)

Titan A.E - 10/10

Love this movie, cant remember when it was I saw it but it was back when I was playing Quake 3/Rocket Arena 3 which was 98/99 I think so I'd put that as a safe bet. Anyway, loved the story, loved the soundtrack and loved the characters voices (especially Goon).


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2012)

Animated movies are almost like an afterthought for me.

Up had a great beginning, then it got boring.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

I hear the same about WALL-E


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, with WALL-E, the consesus is that the first half or so is great and the other half not so much. With Up it was really only the first ~15 mins that were great and maybe the last couple of minutes.
Toy Story 3 was also a bit similar to these. The beginning and ending (especially the ending) were the parts that I truly liked, it got sort of boring in the middle.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't seen a Pixar movie since Toy Story 2 or the Incredibles which ever came out last, mostly because I didn't care for any of the concepts.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

Pixar films are the only animated features i don't mind going to the cinema to see. My girlfriend has no filter so i get dragged to see alot of shit Dreamworks stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

Pixar films get far too much love.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> Really?
> 
> What about it did you think was average?




Everything, but especially the screenplay. It's supposed to be a comedy, but I didn't find it funny at all, so that's the main problem. And also there's not much depth or development in the characters. I expected JGL to display more emotions such as anger and anxiety or even transform into a completely different person as a lot of cancer patients do, but he never did. He just went on playing this nice boring guy all the way. And Anna Kendrick, it felt like she didn't know what to do with her awkward, clumsy therapist role. It seemed a bit forced.


*Eastern Promises*

Excellent film. Boy, that fight scene in the bathhouse was hot.

9/10


*A History of Violence*

Brilliant acting, interesting story and nice steady build up to the climax. A solid thriller.

8/10


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Pixar films get far too much love.


What? They get the right amount of love due to being such great film makers. I've never been disappointed by a Pixar movie.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Yasha  Nice one mate. 

Good movies there, datviggo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

I enjoyed the first 45 minute of Wall-E, the first 10 minutes of Up, and Toy Story 3.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2012)

*Do the Right Thing*

I have seen a couple of Spike Lee movies but not the movies that really make him Spike Lee but this one has convinced me that I need to check those out just an all around great movie, every aspect of it comes together so perfectly and it is pretty funny.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

The Ides of March - 8.5/10 

Such a brilliant movie. I was a bit sceptical going into this movie but it delivered. Great performances all round, i especially like Seymour Hoffman and Gosling in this. Very gripping as well. Marissa Tomei still pisses me off, she looked really old in this


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> The Ides of March - 8.5/10
> 
> Such a brilliant movie. I was a bit sceptical going into this movie but it delivered. Great performances all round, i especially like Seymour Hoffman and Gosling in this. Very gripping as well. Marissa Tomei still pisses me off, she looked really old in this


I think it's an amazing watch after Drive.  You will be startled if you watch Ryan Gosling's brilliant performances back-to-back.  Throw Blue Valentine in there too for the trifecta.

It really is absurd for Brad Pitt and George Clooney to be the frontrunners for the best actor award this year.  Why?  They played themselves well again?  Choose an actor!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol I read about George Clooney giving the performance of his life in his new film. Not buying it Hollywood. 

Awesome set Amuro

As for Pixar, they're good family entertainment but I can't say Pixar is as good as the critics make them out to be though. It's like Pixar can do no wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

Miyazaki > Pixar


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)

Pixar movies seem to have trouble keeping the quality up for the duration of the film

They tend to have 15-45 minutes of pure brilliance, but they have to pad it out so much to make it feature length.

Still, the good bits are very good.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Miyazaki > Pixar


This is quite true.

*Howl's Moving Castle: B+*

/obligatory Sherlock gif of approval


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 14, 2012)

Pixar hasn't made anything worth watching in years.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Awesome set Amuro







Rukia said:


> Miyazaki > Pixar



Absolutely, reminds me i need to watch Arrietty.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll just wait for the dub to come out in theaters.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

It came out on Blu-ray here on Monday, i don't think i've watched any Ghibli dubs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

You know I am sort of getting a little heat in some of the super hero threads.  I don't quite understand why.

Iron Man 2, Thor, The Incredible Hulk, Captain America.  These are all films are they not?  You know what else is a film?  Drive.  Why is Drive so much better?  These super hero films cost hundreds of millions of dollars to create.  When that much money is at stake... shouldn't the studio try to get the little things right?  Are we supposed to judge super hero films against a less stringent standard?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

You already know the answer to that question.


----------



## oro12321 (Jan 14, 2012)

real steel 10/10


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

Miyazaki hasn't made a film worth a damn in years


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

You all is unhappy bastards


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

Howl was made in like 04 so yeah, years.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Miyazaki hasn't made a film worth a damn in years



Nausica? / Mononoke > all that new stuff
(Actually i just never watched anything newer than those)

though i have heard good things about Spirited away


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

the Nausicaa manga shits all over the anime

and I sure do like that movie

his old stuff is great no doubt


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

like no seriously it's almost embarrassing how much better the manga is


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't seen _Ponyo_ or _Poppy Hill,_ but _Howl's Moving Castle_ is good.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> like no seriously it's almost embarrassing how much better the manga is



I shamefully admit i have never read it.
I still have one more week off before i return to work, i should change that next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Miyazaki hasn't made a film worth a damn in years


No one claims he has bro.  I have never heard anyone rave about Ponyo.  Have you?


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> You all is unhappy bastards



You have no idea


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

I have.

I had to smack that person


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

_Ponyo_ doesn't look bad at all. :|

What, is it too kiddy or something for you?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

Ponyo is just not a good movie.  It's fun if you're with friend and just ripping on it though


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll get around to seeing it for myself eventually. Gonna start _Princess Mononoke_ soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow.  Once again I had no feel at all for the Box Office.  Contraband is expected to clear over 30 million this weekend.  I certainly don't know anyone interested in seeing it.

Maybe Wahlberg is a bigger draw than I thought?


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Isn't it the one with the boy and his talking goldfish or something like that?
My cousin loved that, but he was six and i couldn't watch a whole minute of it because of the horrible, horrible german dub.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2012)

*Magnolia*

This movie. It blew me away. My expectations were high, and damn did it deliver. I was hooked from the beginning, and it didn't seem like it was 3 hours long. So many emotions, so many great moments..., this was a blast to watch.


And you guys need to read the Nausica? manga

And isn't Ponyo Furious George's favorite Miyazaki movie?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

Ponyo is something i'd quite happily let my 3 year old watch.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'll get around to seeing it for myself eventually. Gonna start _Princess Mononoke_ soon.



Mononoke-Hime is his best film

at least I think so


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

So far my favorite is _Kiki's Delivery Service._ I think mostly for nostalgic reasons.

/noshame


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd say Mononoke-Hime tied with Porco Rosso.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> So far my favorite is _Kiki's Delivery Service._ I think mostly for nostalgic reasons.
> 
> /noshame



Its good for the kids to learn some lessons about life. But its a rather generic movie.

Watch Mononoke and see how its done.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

If I had to select three.  I would probably go in this order:

1). Spirited Away
2). Princess Mononoke
3). Kiki's Delivery Service

I like Howl's Moving Castle.  But I feel it was a little slower than some of the others and it wasn't able to sustain my interest for the entire film.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2012)

Laputa
Spirited Away
Porco Rosso

for me


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

Spirited Away is probably his 2nd best

although I also really like My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

Laputa is the only of his films i haven't seen


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

So Parallax does this mean you are ready to give some ground in our earlier discussion?  _Princess Mononoke is better than anything Pixar has ever done.  _Would you agree with this statement?


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So Parallax does this mean you are ready to give some ground in our earlier discussion?  _Princess Mononoke is better than anything Pixar has ever done.  _Would you agree with this statement?



I agree with it, and i happen to like most of the pixar films.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think any of his films are bad. I think it's pretty ridiculous to think that as well. You guys are clearly over-exaggerating. 

Certainly Ponyo is no where near as good as Princess Mononoke, Nausiccaa, or spirited away but that doesn't mean its a bad film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

I watched Drive again last night.

The first time I saw it I went in with very lofty expectations.  I heard great things in advance.  I had been disappointed with 2011 as a whole up to that point and I think I was hoping that Drive would sort of salvage the entire year for me.  As a result, I think I was too harsh when I reviewed it.  I originally scored the film a 'B+'.  I'd like to upgrade that to an 'A-'.

I still think there are some problems.  But really it is a delight.  It does a lot of really great things and I have been spreading the word to all my friends to add it to the netflix queue.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So Parallax does this mean you are ready to give some ground in our earlier discussion?  _Princess Mononoke is better than anything Pixar has ever done.  _Would you agree with this statement?



I think it's the better effort.  But not by much.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 14, 2012)

Horse Feathers - 8/10

Groucho Marx is the man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

I think we would all agree that Olivia Wilde is remarkably beautiful.  But she has yet to really make it big.

Question.  Has she been in the most disappointing film of the year for two years in a row?  Her 2010 nomination is for Tron Legacy.  2011 of course featured the disastrous Cowboys and Aliens.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say those two were the most disappointing films for their respective years, so no.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

she was also in In Time which I'm sure is not a good movie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah.  I never ended up seeing that one.  The premise seemed interesting at least.  And it never hurts to have Cillian Murphy in the cast.


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm probably going to skip that. I like _Finding Nemo_, but not enough to go see it in the theater again. It's not Pixar's worst, but it's not their best either.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll see it.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'll see it.



As expected 

Nemo was alright, if i had to pick one Pixar movie to re-watch it would be the Incredibles. Because Superhero stuff.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Hound of the Baskervilles (Jeremy Britt) ::* 7.8/10 *::* Good
*The Thin Man ::* 8/10 *::* Good
*Bakemonogatari ::* 9/10 *::* Really Good


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Miyazaki > Pixar


I'd say they're equal. Though there are more Miyazaki films than Pixar and are a huge influence on Pixar too so that's a fair point.



TetraVaal said:


> Pixar hasn't made anything worth watching in years.


Toy Story 3 was 2010. The only full year since then was 2011, hardly years.



Parallax said:


> Miyazaki hasn't made a film worth a damn in years


Arrietty was 2010, as I said one year isn't years. And the dub only came out on DVD recently. Plus while I haven't seen it yet From up on Poppy Hill looks pretty good and that came out last year.



Jena said:


> I'm probably going to skip that. I like _Finding Nemo_, but not enough to go see it in the theater again. It's not Pixar's worst, but it's not their best either.


If I'm going to go back and see a Pixar movie on the big screen again it'll be one I didn't get a chance to before. A Bugs Life for example I've only seen on video and TV broadcast so it would be nice to see again. That or like Wall-E and Toy Story 3 where I saw them twice while they were still in the cinema (well with Toy Story 3 my siblings hadn't seen it the 2nd time I went and my cousin said we had to see it in their local IMAX 3D screening) but those were simply to rewatch the film. I own Finding Nemo on DVD and saw it in the cinema, I don't need to see it in 3D.

Plus I'm not really a fan of 3D. It's ok but it doesn't really effect the movie so I don't really see the point in paying extra for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

I tend to concentrate on Ghibli as a whole rather than just Miyazaki, and sorry to Pixar but Grave of the Fireflies on its own to me is better than anything Pixar has done. But it's personal taste, I still love Pixar though.



> Iron Man 2, Thor, The Incredible Hulk, Captain America. These are all films are they not? You know what else is a film? Drive. Why is Drive so much better? These super hero films cost hundreds of millions of dollars to create. When that much money is at stake... shouldn't the studio try to get the little things right? Are we supposed to judge super hero films against a less stringent standard?



Super Hero genre always seems to have some special hold over people.

Hmm Finding Nemo is a pretty movie but it's not exactly a classic that people missed out on. Should have waited a couple of years atleast. Pointless.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

it has been a couple of years :|


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, it's almost been ten.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

Para even I still remember watching it in the Cinema, looks like a cheap cash in opportunity. Release the older Disney Releases if you must, leave Pixar for a couple of years atleast.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

I know I actually agree with you

you just forgot to put "more" in your sentence


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

Also about Ponyo, it's an odd movie, I found it meandering but my little nephews and niece go nuts for the movie, they used to watch it so much my brother cursed me that I ever showed it to them. That and Fantasia. They freaking love Fantasia


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

I love Fantasia too


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

Ditto.**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think I'm gonna watch any movies this weekend.  I started rereading Slam Dunk and I'm hooked on that series till I finish it.  Then again I've already read 10 volumes in one sitting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

I admire Fantasia.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't think I'm gonna watch any movies this weekend.  I started rereading Slam Dunk and I'm hooked on that series till I finish it.


That's cool. I used read Slam Dunk. Funny stuff.


> Then again I've already read 10 volumes in one sitting.


the eff


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm a fast reader

and that series is amazing.

I read A Game of Thrones in a week.  And the only reason it took that long is because I was going to AX that week I was reading it so it impacted my progression.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2012)

Fantasia is boring and very dry. I think there are maybe two acts that I thought were really done well.

I don't think Princess Mononoke is better than Toy Story 3 while were on the subject.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Fantasia is boring and very dry.



 

If only it had a 250+ car library.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> *Do the Right Thing*
> 
> I have seen a couple of Spike Lee movies but not the movies that really make him Spike Lee but this one has convinced me that I need to check those out just an all around great movie, every aspect of it comes together so perfectly and it is pretty funny.


 Do The Right Thing is sick :ho. Spike doesn't have any other movies that are nearly as good though. 



Furious George said:


> If only it had a 250+ car library.



I know what I said about Fantasia hurt you :ho.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I know what I said about Fantasia hurt you :ho.



Fraid' not. I've accepted that the only people I can really trust here is Parallax and Taleran. 

It did surprise me though.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy -* *A*

It took a while for all the pieces to fall into place but once it did, amazing. Has to have the best british ensemble cast i've ever seen. Speaking of the cast great performances all round especially from Gary Oldman and Benedict Cumberbatch. It was nice to see that Le Carre had a cameo during the christmas party.

Never thought i'd see Trigger in a film like this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2012)

My top 12 favorite movies of 2011 list is FINALLY DONE! It also includes my least favorite movies of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> My top 12 favorite movies of 2011 list is FINALLY DONE! It also includes my least favorite movies of the year.


Obviously there are a lot of things I don't agree with.  But there are a couple of things in particular I want to question you on.

Why did you do a top 12?  You were that desperate to praise Drive Angry?

I also couldn't help but notice that the Sherlock Holmes sequel was your choice as the 4th best film of the year.  Martial.  That is shocking.  No one else in the world thinks it deserves to be that high.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll be honest i never thought i'd see Drive Angry make anyone's Top __ of 2011 list. Almost as bad as Tarantino including Three Musketeers in his.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I'll be honest only *i never thought i'd see Drive Angry make anyone's Top __ of 2011 list*. Almost as bad as Tarantino including Three Musketeers in his.



Glad someone said it for me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

It was on Brad Jones' (Cinema Snob) list, so it wasn't the first time I'd seen it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)

"Some movies don't need to be thoughtful, artistic, moving character understudies to be great. Some movies just need *Nicolas Cage drinking alcohol from a dudes skull*. "

WAT

Need to see that scene.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

Lolwut? 

Hard to argue with that logic.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah but it's Nicholas Cage so it's not as cool as it sounds. Shit he probably does that on a daily basis.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Para even I still remember watching it in the Cinema, looks like a cheap cash in opportunity. Release the older Disney Releases if you must, leave Pixar for a couple of years atleast.


Toy Story 1 and 2's rereleases made sense since a sequel was coming out and they're two of their earliest movies. I think I might like to see a rerelease of A Bugs Life, I never saw that one in the cinema and it was their second full feature.



Ennoea said:


> Also about Ponyo, it's an odd movie, I found it meandering but my little nephews and niece go nuts for the movie, they used to watch it so much my brother cursed me that I ever showed it to them. That and Fantasia. They freaking love Fantasia


Ponyo is a very cute film with several funny moments. It's an entertaining film but not one of Ghibli's best, but not Ghibli's best is still a pretty good movie.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Yeah but it's Nicholas Cage so it's not as cool as it sounds. Shit he probably does that on a daily basis.



Haha

I know a lot of people can't stand him, but for me, Cage is in the so bad he's good camp.

I haven't watched any of his really cruddy films though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2012)

Ooh, why, didnt expect this much controversy.



> Why did you do a top 12? You were that desperate to praise Drive Angry?
> 
> I also couldn't help but notice that the Sherlock Holmes sequel was your choice as the 4th best film of the year. Martial. That is shocking. No one else in the world thinks it deserves to be that high.



I did my top 12 list last year too. Actually, the number came from an aborted video review "Top 12" series I intended to do, where the tagline would be "Why Top 12? Because I like to go one step beyond the Nostalgia Critic" (if you're familiar with him, you'd get it). I might've even said it in my top 12 2010 list...It just carried on.

I personally loved Sherlock Holmes. Remember that before I saw that, I was mostly pissed about everything that had come out in the year. I also believe that despite being heavy on action, it also has some great emotional scenes (that look Sherlock gives Watson right before he does...something....classic!). 

Remember that I am more interested in blockbusters than arty crap ("Drive", although no, it's not crap).



> I'll be honest i never thought i'd see Drive Angry make anyone's Top __ of 2011 list. Almost as bad as Tarantino including Three Musketeers in his.



I thought it was the best throwback to actual exploitation. My problem with "Grindhouse" is...well, Death Proof. "Machete" was too self important (granted, thats pretty much grindhouse cinema too...but it got annoying there) and....well, thats it. 

FYI, the 'Nicolas Cage drinking alcohol from a dudes skull" bit isnt why I loved the film, although it represents the main reason why. I love movies that are just wildly creative. The film is full of 'wtf' moments. It is too bad though that the 'having sex while killing people' scene was already done in "Shoot Em Up", which tried the same kind of style but didn't really succeed. Something about "Shoot Em Up" was just....unpleasant. Its one of those few films- along with "Visitor Q"- that makes sex kinda disgusting looking.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

I have nothing against your list. Wouldn't be on _my_ list, but the keyword there is my. I had a feeling you were referencing Doug Walker with your top twelve though.


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)

*Beauty and the Beast-* 9/10
*The 3D*- 7/10

I know this movie has flaws. It doesn't follow the source material. It's not entirely believable. It opens up a lot of questions. But I still love it. Maybe I have the nostalgia goggles strapped on too tight, maybe I'm just a bubble-headed idiot, or maybe I'm too easy to please. Really, I don't care. I enjoy this movie.

The 3D varied wildly in quality. Sometimes it looked amazing and other times it looked...off. It was mostly during the indoor scenes and the scenes with a lot of people that it felt, well, flat. However, some scenes were incredible. I remember the beginning, in particular, when it was zooming in on the castle. Wow.
I think that _Lion King_ pulled off the 3D better, but it was definitely worth the money for this one too. The scenes that utilize the 3D _really_ utilize it well.

The little _Tangled_ short before the movie was decent enough. It was pretty generic and predictable, but it got a few laughs and the kids in the theater really seemed to enjoy it.



Whimsy said:


> Haha
> 
> I know a lot of people can't stand him, but for me, Cage is in the so bad he's good camp.
> 
> I haven't watched any of his really cruddy films though.


Tell me you've seen _Ghost Rider_, at least.
That movie is absolute shit, but by God if Cage doesn't do his best to be as over-the-top as humanly possible.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2012)

errm, is there a Nic Cage movie where his hairdo is at least decent?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)

Pretty much no

He's got really weird hair


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Kung Fu Panda 2 - *2/5*

Dreamworks i am disappoint. This movie felt like the Uncharted games - for those who aren't familiar with them: they are known to base the story on set ideas they have for their action scenes and only after developing those they make a plot connecting them together making everything feel not as connected as it should. 
The movie also tries to use the side characters more and as a result you get not enough screen time for any of them. Why exactly do you need to hire Jackie Chan and Jean Claude van Damme as VA when they don't have more than 15 lines combined in the entire movie? The movie also was too dark, and by that i don't mean its tone but the actual picture. Half the movie is set at night in red/black environments and cut so fast you have problems following who does what.
It had a few laughs and Gary Oldman did a good job as the villain but thats about it.
Definitely my first "i should have watched something else" of 2012.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2012)

That pic 



Also, I didn't know they're going to make another adaptation of The Great Gatsby with DiCaprio, Mulligan and Maguire...


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> errm, is there a Nic Cage movie where his hairdo is at least decent?



This should answer your question:


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

*Princess Mononoke: A*

It was initially so jarring for me to see how violent this movie was in comparison to Miyazaki's other works. Imagine Disney doing something like this. 

Anyway, I thought it was great. The perfect way to have a green Aesop. The villains are sympathetic, the heroes aren't knights in shining armor... just an unbiased portrayal of how hate corrupts everyone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

How is DiCaprio still getting work? I've never seen actor look so bored in his films yet continue to get the best roles Hollywood offers up. Oh right women like his penis.



> Remember that I am more interested in blockbusters than arty crap ("Drive", although no, it's not crap).



How is Drive "Arty" tho?


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> How is DiCaprio still getting work? *I've never seen actor look so bored in his films* yet continue to get the best roles Hollywood offers up. Oh right women like his penis.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah but he Keanu doesn't get casted anymore.

Also someone recommend me the best Hitchcock films. I've seen most of the popular stuff and loved them, but his filmography is so large I doubt I can watch all of it and I imagine there are some turds there.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

He'll be in _47 Ronin_ this year.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Drive is style over substance. I'm sure that's what he means by "artsy"


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Princess Mononoke: A*
> 
> It was initially so jarring for me to see how violent this movie was in comparison to Miyazaki's other works. Imagine Disney doing something like this.
> 
> Anyway, I thought it was great. The perfect way to have a green Aesop. The villains are sympathetic, the heroes aren't knights in shining armor... just an unbiased portrayal of how hate corrupts everyone.



Princess Mononoke is Miyazaki at his best. Better than Spirited Away. Hell, I think I'd probably rank My Neighbour Totoro higher than Spirited Away.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

I actually really like my neighbour totoro.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2012)

> How is Drive "Arty" tho?



Probably not the best term to use there, but come on, 60-70% of that movie is people staring at eachother. 5-10% is other visual indulgences like the elevator scene lighting and the final confrontation. not bad stuff, but to me thats fairly arty.

I liked Valhalla Rising though, and thats uber arty


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

I love My Neighbour Totoro aswell.



> Probably not the best term to use there, but come on, 60-70% of that movie is people staring at eachother. 5-10% is other visual indulgences like the elevator scene lighting and the final confrontation. not bad stuff, but to me thats fairly arty.



So is Kill Bill Arty too then?


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

I wish Miyazaki films were part of my childhood. 

I'd avoid them on Cartoon Network. Which is weird, because I've always been closer to Eastern animation than Western.

Thanks to Sailor Moon.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2012)

You're still a child, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

You know what I mean.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

My brother and his friend went and saw _Jack and Jill_ tonight.

They loved it. That tells me everything I need to know...

*Jack and Jill: F*


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My brother and his friend went and saw _Jack and Jill_ tonight.
> 
> They loved it. That tells me everything I need to know...
> 
> *Jack and Jill: F*



Jesus.
You should've faked stomach cramps and left the theater.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh no. Nothing would make me see that. Just hearing them praise it fueled a hatred I didn't know slumbered within me. To release some I gave it a negative rating on here, and now I feel better. :33


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

I Saw The Devil:  B.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2012)

Rukia finally comes out of his comfort zone. ^___^


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2012)

I've seen quite a few Korean films, Yasha.

I Saw the Devil did quite a bit right.  The opening scene in particular was quite haunting.  The girl is accosted by the killer and dragged through the snow.  She begs for her life and informs the killer she is pregnant.  He stabs her to death without flinching.  Very haunting.  I thought the music fit extremely well.  This particular piece of music showed up throughout the film and I thought it was a good selection.

I did find it a bit ridiculous and one dimensional in some instances.  The detective is trying to discover who killed his girl.  The first person he investigates is masturbating at his computer.  He happens to be a killer.  He lets the villain go after their first encounter.  The villain climbs into a taxi with two more killers.  The villain next meets up with some cannibals.

The film also seemed too long in my opinion.  I was starting to get tired at the end.  This is typically a sign that a film is a bit uneven.

Good not great Korean revenge flick.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

what if you have a short attention span?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> How is DiCaprio still getting work? I've never seen actor look so bored in his films yet continue to get the best roles Hollywood offers up. Oh right women like his penis.


He's a good actor and his name is usually associated with quality. 




> How is Drive "Arty" tho?



it's certainly more artsy than the movies that are usually talked about in here. it is an art house film for sure.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> He'll be in _47 Ronin_ this year.



That's right. Keep writing that movie off.

What you know about Carl Rinsch (_I'll bet $20 a lot of you will go and Google his name now_)-- the guy is a very young, and very talented filmmaker with a lot of potential to go far if he plays his cards right. I haven't been this excited about a director's first major directorial debut since Blomkamp with 'District 9.' I don't care what people's thoughts are on Keanu Reeves, when he's handled by competent directors, he at least comes off likeable (_Matrix trilogy instantly comes to mind_). Plus, the supporting cast of '47 Ronin' is real solid, especially Rinko Kikuchi, who is one of the best actresses working today.

Just try to not break your ankles jumping on the bandwagon once the film turns out to be a hit. ;-)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2012)

Kill Bill: It's pretty arty, but its also a good example of mainstream art. It should be noted that I dont dislike a movie just for being arty. Leone is arguably my favorite director.

Rukia: Personally, I think I saw the Devil was a bit satirical like Stallone's "Cobra", where Stallone plays a cop on the edge who has to fight an ARMY OF SERIAL KILLERS (it's epic). In that movies world, you're either a murder/rapist or one of their victims.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That's right. Keep writing that movie off.
> 
> What you know about Carl Rinsch (_I'll bet $20 a lot of you will go and Google his name now_)-- the guy is a very young, and very talented filmmaker with a lot of potential to go far if he plays his cards right. I haven't been this excited about a director's first major directorial debut since Blomkamp with 'District 9.' I don't care what people's thoughts are on Keanu Reeves, when he's handled by competent directors, he at least comes off likeable (_Matrix trilogy instantly comes to mind_). Plus, the supporting cast of '47 Ronin' is real solid, especially Rinko Kikuchi, who is one of the best actresses working today.
> 
> Just try to not break your ankles jumping on the bandwagon once the film turns out to be a hit. ;-)



Keanu Reeves is a terrible actor. He doesn't know how to act. He's a piece of cardboard that somehow gained sentience and crawled to Hollywood to bless the world with his mediocre and stiff performances.

The movie is going to have to work around him.

Also, calm yo tits. Nobody "wrote off" the movie. Someone complained that Keanu was in it. As long as he's not given too many speaking parts, he might be able to pull it off. Maybe if he just stands in the corner and looks stoic.

Am I correct in assuming that this is a remake of the Mizoguchi movie?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2012)

No, Keanu Reeves is awesome. According to Wikipedia, he won the MTV Movie Award (aka the Teen Boppy awards) for best actor. He's good talent.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> No, Keanu Reeves is awesome. According to Wikipedia, he won the MTV Movie Award (aka the Teen Boppy awards) for best actor. He's good talent.



Hardcore.
You know you've made it in the industry when MTV acknowledges your existence.

Did you know that his first name means "cool breeze over the mountains" in Hawaiian? I think that's an appropriate metaphor for his acting.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Jena said:


> Keanu Reeves is a terrible actor. He doesn't know how to act. He's a piece of cardboard that somehow gained sentience and crawled to Hollywood to bless the world with his mediocre and stiff performances.



All this coming from someone who supports a show featuring two of the most plastic fucking actors working in the television industry today. Jeez, as if I needed further emphasis from you on how utterly fucking idiotic you are. At least Keanu can be convincing in (_select_) action roles, which is far more commendable than anything Jensen Ackles or Jared Padalecki have ever done.



> The movie is going to have to work around him.



Based on what? 'The Matrix' was centered almost _entirely_ around Keanu and look how that turned out.



> Also, calm yo tits. Nobody "wrote off" the movie. Someone complained that Keanu was in it. As long as he's not given too many speaking parts, he might be able to pull it off. Maybe if he just stands in the corner and looks stoic.



I'll calm down when idiots like you and Stunna stop breathing. It's amazing to me how you can even manage to work your way around a computer with that pea-sized brain of yours.



> Am I correct in assuming that this is a remake of the Mizoguchi movie?



Brush up on your history. 

The Forty-Seven Ronin story has been adapted a million different ways for almost all mediums. This is just a different take on it.

Fuck me, there are some stupid people on here.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 15, 2012)

*Nisemonogatari - Episode 2*


Kanbaru  With this pace, I won't make it to end of the series.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, Keanu Reeves is a huge reason why the Matrix was as good as it was.

Keanu was so convincing in that movie to me. When he said "woah, I know Kung Fu", I honestly thought he had learned Kung Fu.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, Keanu Reeves is a huge reason why the Matrix was as good as it was.
> 
> Keanu was so convincing in that movie to me. When he said "woah, I know Kung Fu", I honestly thought he had learn Kung Fu.



Let's get one thing straight... I'm not defending Keanu as an actor; but to see people parading around with the whole _"HEY, KEANU IS A CARDBOARD ACTOR!"_ comments, like they walked out of a time machine from 2001, is fucking ridiculous. The guy is never going to be mistaken as an Marlon Brando, but he is the definitive Neo and I guarantee you no one else could have filled out that role the way he did. Even with his limited talents, the Wachowskis managed to get 100% dedication from him, which is far more admirable than most of the so called "A-listers" currently give in Hollywood, and is certainly more admirable than anything that those two douchebags from Supernatural have ever done.

'Ronin 47' will hinder on its screenplay and direction from Rinsch. If Reeves brings the same type of dedication to this role that he brought to the Matrix, then he'll be fine.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> All this coming from someone who supports a show featuring two of the most plastic fucking actors working in the television industry today. Jeez, as if I needed further emphasis from you on how utterly fucking idiotic you are. At least Keanu can be convincing in (_select_) action roles, which is far more commendable than anything Jensen Ackles or Jared Padalecki have ever done.


Name three other actions roles besides _The Matrix Trilogy_ that Keanu has been convincing in.

Not "tolerable" or "ok". Honestly convincing. You, and a majority of the people who saw the movie, forgot that he was Keanu and just saw the character.

I'll be sure to tell them that you disapprove of their acting. They'll be devastated.



> Based on what? 'The Matrix' was centered almost _entirely_ around Keanu and look how that turned out.


Keanu's acting was not the best part of _The Matrix_, and that's what I mean by a movie working around him. His acting isn't terrible in that movie, but it's like what his usual acting is: boring, stiff, and bland. People didn't praise _The Matrix_ for the acting. The praise came mostly from the plot. 



> I'll calm down when idiots like you and Stunna stop breathing. It's amazing to me how you can even manage to work your way around a computer with that pea-sized brain of yours.


I'm asking this in all sincerity, did you go to college? Because you really need to march back and demand a refund for your communications class. 

And looking forward to your response saying that I need to march back into the womb and demand a refund for life.



> Brush up on your history.
> 
> The Forty-Seven Ronin story has been adapted a million different ways for almost all mediums. This is just a different take on it.
> 
> Fuck me, there are some stupid people on here.


Ah, so that would be a no, then?

And I'm not fucking you again, seriously. Last time we tried that you gave me something and now I've got these weird pustules on my snatch that keep leaking green goo. The doctors can't help me and I'm tired of trying to explain to them that, no, I did not have sex with a corpse.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2012)

> I'm not defending Keanu as an actor; but to see people parading around with the whole _"HEY, KEANU IS A CARDBOARD ACTOR!"_ comments, like they walked out of a time machine from 2001, is fucking ridiculous.


Keanu Reeves acting is cardboard. 



> definitive Neo


Well, it is not like there are a ton of other Neos to compare.



> and I guarantee you no one else could have filled out that role the way he did.


 Neo is designed to be bland and dull (at the very least, he is written that way), which Keanu Reeves naturally is, so I suppose to an extent that is right. Still sounds like a massive over statement to say there is no actor in the entire world who could have played Neo better than Keanu Reeves (not that the Matrix exactly needed good acting).

He isn't the only person in the world who could have played Neo 'as good' as that. 




> and is certainly more admirable than anything that those two douchebags from Supernatural have ever done.


Who?



> 'Ronin 47' will hinder on its screenplay and direction from Rinsch. If Reeves brings the same type of dedication to this role that he brought to the Matrix, then he'll be fine.



I don't know anything about this movie (I'm guessing this movie has the same criticism as The Last Samurai based on these post), but the talent doesn't look particularly impressive from the roster I am looking at.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

Tbf Keanu was actually good in the matrix because his wooden personality, and that expression on his face which is always confused kinda sold me to the idea that this guy was in a totally alien world and just couldn't believe wtf was going on.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Let's get one thing straight... I'm not defending Keanu as an actor; but to see people parading around with the whole _"HEY, KEANU IS A CARDBOARD ACTOR!"_ comments, like they walked out of a time machine from 2001, is fucking ridiculous. The guy is never going to be mistaken as an Marlon Brando, but he is the definitive Neo and I guarantee you no one else could have filled out that role the way he did. Even with his limited talents, the Wachowskis managed to get 100% dedication from him, which is far more admirable than most of the so called "A-listers" currently give in Hollywood, and is certainly more admirable than anything that those two douchebags from Supernatural have ever done.
> 
> 'Ronin 47' will hinder on its screenplay and direction from Rinsch. If Reeves brings the same type of dedication to this role that he brought to the Matrix, then he'll be fine.



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. OMG.


NO, NO WAIT!

WAHAHAHAHA BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

SURELY YOU FUCKING JEST? SURELY!?!!?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 15, 2012)

Think theres one thing we can agree on, Keanu Reeves is definately a better actor than Kristen Stewart.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2012)

I disagree with that. 

Twilight =/= all of Kristen Stewart's roles


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

In B4 Rukia.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I disagree with that.
> 
> Twilight =/= all of Kristen Stewart's roles


No, it's just the only one where her wooden acting is in character for her role.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 15, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I disagree with that.
> 
> Twilight =/= all of Kristen Stewart's roles



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vlQd9w0w_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That's right. Keep writing that movie off.
> 
> What you know about Carl Rinsch (_I'll bet $20 a lot of you will go and Google his name now_)-- the guy is a very young, and very talented filmmaker with a lot of potential to go far if he plays his cards right. I haven't been this excited about a director's first major directorial debut since Blomkamp with 'District 9.' I don't care what people's thoughts are on Keanu Reeves, when he's handled by competent directors, he at least comes off likeable (_Matrix trilogy instantly comes to mind_). Plus, the supporting cast of '47 Ronin' is real solid, especially Rinko Kikuchi, who is one of the best actresses working today.
> 
> Just try to not break your ankles jumping on the bandwagon once the film turns out to be a hit. ;-)


I facepalmed because it's another movie taking place in Japan with a shoehorned White protagonist.

inb4 accusations of racism


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunna have you gotten to Castle in the Sky yet?


*A.I.*

I am amazed that with the two people behind this and the concept that I hadn't already seen it. This fucking movie, it is almost like Kubrick has a hand on Spielberg from beyond the grave and forces him to make a bleak movie that would probably ends up being more true to life because of it. This movie is generally unnerving and I adore that it can be that while still having some of the imagery and content that it does. Also the ending doesn't really bother me because it doesn't make the movie any lighter than it was up to that point. More creepy and uneasy than most horror movies I see.

Really great movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

No, 'bout to start _Porco Rosso._


----------



## Federer (Jan 15, 2012)

Disney's Tarzan, it was pretty good, never seen it before.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 15, 2012)

Wait Keanu Reeves is a good actor? Excuse me for a moment:


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2012)

Keanu Reeves is great you just need to have him in exactly the right role.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

Artificial Intelligence, eh?  We have discussed this before.  There are some moments of brilliance in the film.  Likely the result of Kubrick's notes.  I wish he had made the entire film; the subject matter was definitely right up his alley.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

I found it underwhelming myself.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2012)

I feel it is actually better to see that filtered through Spielberg, it almost makes it more bleak that he made it yet it was still what it was.


----------



## RussianBerserk (Jan 15, 2012)

Citizen Kane 9 /10


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Keanu Reeves is great *you just need to have him in exactly the right role*.



Agreed with this part. Watch him in A Scanner Darkly.


oh hey, Grape Krush has a new set


----------



## Kobe (Jan 15, 2012)

Either Christopher Nolan or Keanu Reeves . Don't you guys have anything else to discuss


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

_Star Wars?_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

Persona 4 Episode 13-14.  Really well done.  Definitely not the most interesting source material... but the anime made the material shine.  Great direction.  All of the pieces fit together perfectly.  I even got a little choked up when the old lady got her hairpin back.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

There is also Spiderman to ponder


----------



## James Bond (Jan 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> There is also Spiderman to ponder



Emma Stone


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

I meant the trilogy 

But i also approve of Emma


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

Emma Stone?  I would drink her dirty bath water.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

Not this talk again


----------



## James Bond (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Emma Stone?  I would drink her dirty bath water.



Always thought you were a girl as well.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Emma Stone?  I would drink her dirty bath water.



This reminded me of Taxidermia


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Always thought you were a girl as well.



Dont let the username fool you


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh wait we also talk about how 2007 was awesome for movies. Speaking of I didn't realized that the *3* not *2* best films of that year were all Westerns.

How the fuck does that happen?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

*Porco Rosso: A-*

It's a movie about a WWI vet who's a pig. How can you go wrong?

Next up: _Castle in the Sky._


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunna because its animated makes for easy viewing no? You are flying past these movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't really comprehend that first sentence, but I'm doing a Miyazaki-thon on his movies I haven't seen.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

I can never marathon the same director.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Why?**


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2012)

I have only done that with one when I got the Kubrick Boxset on Blu-Ray and watched all those in order.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the Kubrick collection myself and i still cant do it nor do i watch his movies in chronological order  Its weird but it just isn't possible for me to do that. I like to see different styles when watching a movie i would guess.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

The only other director marathon I did was Kubrick as well, though I didn't watch all of his movies. Just _2001, Full Metal Jacket, The Shining,_ and _A Clockwork Orange._ Though it wasn't all in a single sitting. I just don't recall watching anything in-between them, if that counts.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunna, have you seen _Grave of the Fireflies_?

It might destroy your Ghibli-induced happiness, but it's such a good movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

No. I'll get around to it sooner or later, but after I finish the Miyazaki-thon I'm gonna take a little brake from Ghibli.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

I also own the Kubrick collection.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

Watching a film right now.  Snake lady just got retired.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> Dont let the username fool you


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Jena said:


> Name three other actions roles besides _The Matrix Trilogy_ that Keanu has been convincing in.



'Point Blank', 'Street Kings' (_ironically, his acting was the least amount of problems for that piece of shit_), and wait for it... 'SPEED'-- which was one of the best American produced action films of the 90s. But you know what's hilarious about that film? He probably had about 90% of the screentime, even while sharing it with a terrible actress like Sandra Bullock. Tell me, what are acting credentials based on nowadays, anyway? If someone as phony as Bullock can something that is supposedly as prestigious as an Oscars, then the talent pool certainly needs to be reevaluated.



> Not "tolerable" or "ok". Honestly convincing. You, and a majority of the people who saw the movie, forgot that he was Keanu and just saw the character.



And when any sort of emotion was required, or any circumstance for Keanu to break from the norm, he did it adequately. But I can refer back to 'Speed', which the character of Jack Travis required more charisma than Neo and he did that just fine. What is wooden acting to you, professor? I mean, you seem to have all the answers, which is fucking hilarious considering how you signature promotes two "actors" who make Keanu look like the second coming of Paul Newman. 



> I'll be sure to tell them that you disapprove of their acting. They'll be devastated.



That's right. Just throws garbles of words together and throw em' at me in hopes that they'll stick, 'cause you sure as hell can't come up with any sort of respectable counterargument.



> Keanu's acting was not the best part of _The Matrix_, and that's what I mean by a movie working around him. His acting isn't terrible in that movie, but it's like what his usual acting is: boring, stiff, and bland. People didn't praise _The Matrix_ for the acting. The praise came mostly from the plot.



Oh my God, the amount of stupidity you consistently display could only be admired by someone as equally retarded like Grape Krush or Stunna.

First, let's get the obvious out of the way: No one has claimed that 'The Matrix' was held to a high regard due to its acting.

Second, judging the performance in the context of the character doesn't help you, because the fact of the matter is, for three straight films, for everything that was required of Reeves, he nailed and nailed down to a T. I know it's hard for someone like you to accept that, since you're so stupid and all, but I can't put it any clearer. This is me reverting to Layman's terms to try and sink to an even keel with you knobs.

It's funny, I figured you'd like Reeves considering the amount of terrible actors you're so quick to pimp.



> I'm asking this in all sincerity, did you go to college? Because you really need to march back and demand a refund for your communications class.



Well, if that's the only class I'll need a refund for, I think I'm safe. At least I can say I'm not stupid, which is something you and a few others on here _can't_ say. 



> And looking forward to your response saying that I need to march back into the womb and demand a refund for life.



No, just drink bleach. That would be easier.



> Ah, so that would be a no, then?



Obviously, nimrod.



> And I'm not fucking you again, seriously. Last time we tried that you gave me something and now I've got these weird pustules on my snatch that keep leaking green goo. The doctors can't help me and I'm tired of trying to explain to them that, no, I did not have sex with a corpse.



Please due the entire world a favor and stop trying to crack jokes or be witty. You're no Louis C.K., that's for sure.



Violent By Design said:


> Keanu Reeves acting is cardboard.



That wasn't the point I was making-- so good of you to overlook the other portion and instead aiming for obvious. 



> Well, it is not like there are a ton of other Neos to compare.



And? Doesn't negate the fact that Reeves owns that role.



> Neo is designed to be bland and dull (at the very least, he is written that way), which Keanu Reeves naturally is, so I suppose to an extent that is right. Still sounds like a massive over statement to say there is no actor in the entire world who could have played Neo better than Keanu Reeves (not that the Matrix exactly needed good acting).



Who could you see in that role? You saw what movies like 'Equilibrium' delivered and the almighty Christian Bale couldn't make a serviceable Neo rip-off.

Wow, I never thought I'd come to see the day when I'd defend something like 'The Matrix' to this extent, or the talents, or lack thereof of Keanu Reeves. I guess dedication to specific roles can go a long way.



> He isn't the only person in the world who could have played Neo 'as good' as that.



But he's the guy who made the character memorable for so many people, and that accounts for something.



> Who?



Those two knobs from Supernatural. The Padalecki and Ackles douchenozzles.

I was making a point how someone as moronic as Jena is quick to hop of the Reeves-bashing bandwagon, yet she supports a show that features two actors who are easily much worse than Reeves.



> I don't know anything about this movie (I'm guessing this movie has the same criticism as The Last Samurai based on these post), but the talent doesn't look particularly impressive from the roster I am looking at.



You'll know of Carl Rinsch soon enough. Just remember who called it once November gets here. The guy is going to be huge, I just hope he doesn't forget where he came from.

And I already pointed out Rinko Kikuchi, who is a fantastic actress.



Stunna said:


> I facepalmed because it's another movie taking place in Japan with a shoehorned White protagonist.
> 
> inb4 accusations of racism



Well, it's not like Reeves has any trace of Asian in his bloodline or anything...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

I was unaware of this, but my point still stands. His role was created for the movie. He didn't _have_ to be there.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I was unaware of this, but my point still stands. His role was created for the movie. He didn't _have_ to be there.



...Do sometimes dribble out the side of your mouth when you talk?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Not gonna entertain stupid questions. Especially ones that are to compensate for a lack of an intelligent rebuttal under the guise of condescension.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Not gonna entertain stupid questions. Especially ones that are to compensate for a lack of a rebuttal.



You don't provide much of a rebuttal, but you surely provide a lot of erroneous remarks. Probably because you don't know anything about movies.

When you can actually put forth a good argument, maybe then I'll respect what you have to say. Til' then, try not to make it too hard on your Mother with all the drool she'll be having to clean up, retard.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Concession accepted.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

Blade Runner:  A.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Blade Runner:  A.



That reminds me that i need to listen to the soundtrack again, haven't done this in ages.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

I think the music fits the film perfectly.  I don't know about listening to it on it's own though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think the music fits the film perfectly.  I don't know about listening to it on it's own though.



The "Tears in Rain" track is great to listen to no matter what.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2012)

I like the Vangelis sound perfectly for chilling a bit and doing nothing.
Sometimes my taste in music is strange like that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

How good is that opening?  Futuristic skyscrapers seemingly spewing fire.  The perfectly matched score navigating us through the scene.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> How good is that opening?  Futuristic skyscrapers seemingly spewing fire.  The perfectly matched score navigating us through the scene.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm going to watch this next, Ennoea.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep2lJAD69jU[/YOUTUBE]

Bought the Director's Cut on Blu Ray a few months back and still hadn't opened it yet.  Today is a good opportunity.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

'Dark City' was a unique watch, but I wasn't that big a fan of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Bought it on Blu Ray myself not too long ago. you're in for a treat Rukia

Psycho- A

John Gavin is a terrible actor but the film is just fantastic. Though I admit I wanted a chase towards the end, damn 90s slashers have ruined me


----------



## Kobe (Jan 15, 2012)

Dark City. It was epic.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That's right. Just throws garbles of words together and throw em' at me in hopes that they'll stick, 'cause you sure as hell can't come up with any sort of respectable counterargument.



The irony is crushing me.

Tetra, when you're backed into a corner, you respond one of three ways:
1. The person who is arguing against me is an idiot because they like X, Y, and Z.
2. The person who is arguing against me is an idiot because they aren't me.
3. Thinly-veiled or obvious personal attacks

It's almost hilarious in its predictability.

I'm not debating arguing with you any more about Keanu because I don't care and it's obviously pointless. I'm sure you'll take this to mean, "Jena is a pair of dumb tits who doesn't know shit and I WIN THE ARGUMENT." Go ahead and do that.

And I'm also _sure_ you'll reply back with an eloquent and respectful reply.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Psycho- A
> 
> John Gavin is a terrible actor but the film is just fantastic. Though I admit I wanted a chase towards the end, damn 90s slashers have ruined me



You ever watched Gus Van Sant's remake? You don't know terrible acting til' you've watched that. Horrible performances all across the board, even from Moretensen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Dark City' was a unique watch, but I wasn't that big a fan of it.





Kobe said:


> Dark City. It was epic.


I'm typically able to overlook problems when I am mesmerized by the visuals.

I'm a fan of Dark City.  All one needs to do is venture over to the Matrix/Inception comparison thread to make that discovery.  I think it's a good film.  Would I put it on the level of Blade Runner?  Certainly not.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Jena said:


> The irony is crushing me.



There is no irony. Everything I've said is 100% correct, which brings me to your next statement...



> Tetra, when you're backed into a corner, you respond one of three ways:
> 1. The person who is arguing against me is an idiot because they like X, Y, and Z.
> 2. The person who is arguing against me is an idiot because they aren't me.
> 3. Thinly-veiled or obvious personal attacks



By "backed into a corner", do you mean when you challenged me to name three _action_ roles in which Keanu gave a dedicated performance and I did just that? If anything, I've refuted all of your strawman claims and even pointed out how you're in no position to be critiquing anyone's acting talents when you yourself support two of the worst actors in the television industry.

Now THAT is fucking irony.

Also, the personal attacks are a basic thing for me. I have a low tolerance for idiots-- I've made this crystal clear several times in the past on here. It's not going to change. If or when you stupid being an idiot, maybe then I'll be more constructive towards you, but til' then, I'm just gonna keep calling it like I see it.



> 'm not debating arguing with you any more about Keanu because I don't care and it's obviously pointless. I'm sure you'll take this to mean, "Jena is a pair of dumb tits who doesn't know shit and I WIN THE ARGUMENT." Go ahead and do that.



No, you're done arguing about it because I answered the call every time. You're treading tires and you have nowhere to go from here. That's OK, I do this to a lot of people. I'm just really good at this... I'm good at this because I have a really great education and unlike a few of you on here, I actually know what I'm talking about when it comes to the entertainment biz.



> And I'm also _sure_ you'll reply back with an eloquent and respectful reply.



I sure did.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

> You ever watched Gus Van Sant's remake? You don't know terrible acting til' you've watched that. Horrible performances all across the board, even from Moretensen.



Yes I've seen that God awful version, what were they thinking? Atleast it's not as bad as that Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie with Renee I look like I'm eating a lemon Zellweger. John Gavin is so wooden, Perkins and Leigh however, I could watch them talk all day, they both had incredible chemistry.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yes I've seen that God awful version, what were they thinking? Atleast it's not as bad as that Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie with Renee I look like I'm eating a lemon Zellweger. John Gavin is so wooden, Perkins and Leigh however, I could watch them talk all day, they both had incredible chemistry.



 Matthew McConaughey was great in that.

No really, that scene where he runs over that chick's boyfriend was fucking legendary.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> If or when you stupid being an idiot, maybe then I'll be more constructive towards you, but til' then, I'm just gonna keep calling it like I see it.


I'm sorry, I hadn't intended to continue, but I don't follow this part. How do you expect improvement without the provision of constructive criticism?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Also Dark City is awesome, I remember being in awe when I saw the ending the first time.

Anyone remember Cube? I really liked that film too.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm sorry, I hadn't intended to continue, but I don't follow this part. How do you expect improvement without the provision of constructive criticism?



You know how I can tell that what I say bothers people like you, Grape Krush, and Jena? It's because you're the only three people on here that get ultra-offended by _anything_ I say, it's comical. I don't see a plethora of others telling me I'm a dick or that I don't know what I'm talking about. In fact, just a few pages ago, there were a couple of users that were quick to point out that they actually agree with a lot of what I have to say. Obviously, the insults that I direct towards you three on a routine basis is bothering you to some degree. The three of you don't have thick skin, that's for sure. I could call you something as banal as a "baby" and you'd still come back with a petulant reaction.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

That's cool 'n all, but can you answer my question?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone remember Cube? I really liked that film too.



Ennoea, you're quickly rising up the ranks.

'Cube' is a very good horror movie, especially for its limited budgets and the cast that Vincenzo had to work with. That guy is easily one of my favorite directors in the entire industry right now. He's like a modern day Cronenberg, who hasn't had to sell out to Toronto film academies. ;-)

I love 'Cube'-- you should check out 'Cypher' if you get the chance. It's one of the more underrated science fiction films to come out over the last ten years, and it also features a very solid performance from Jeremy Northam. Hell, even Lucy Liu manages to hold her own.

Great flick all around.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

"If looks could kill, you wouldn't need a Chainsaw", fuck the next Generation Texas Chainsaw movie was stupid

Cypher rings a bell but I can't seem to recall it.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 15, 2012)

*Moon - B*

Lunar Industries are a bunch of dicks.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

Amuro said:


> *Moon - B*
> 
> Lunar Industries are a bunch of dicks.



Love that movie. Has a great soundtrack, too!


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> "If looks could kill, you wouldn't need a Chainsaw", fuck the next Generation Texas Chainsaw movie was stupid
> 
> Cypher rings a bell but I can't seem to recall it.



Was that the one where the girl pulled a gun out of her vagina?

Literally the only thing I remember about that movie.



TetraVaal said:


> I don't see a plethora of others telling me I'm a dick or that I don't know what I'm talking about.


When did I say that you don't know what you're talking about? I think you do know what you're talking about. I don't agree with what you say all the time, but you have some good arguments. You at least make an attempt to back up what you say. It just makes me laugh that you think you have to resort to mudslinging to make your argument heard. 
It's pretty pathetic, really.
But this is the internet, so it's hardly new or unsurprising.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2012)

Cube, i remember watching that film based on the words "have you heard, there is this low budget sic-fi/horror movie coming out with the girl from 'Deep Space Nine'".

I was pleasantly surprised.


But the best was how i saw Dark City:
We went to the cinema together with a friend whose english is at best to be described as 'terrible'. We intended to see the movie 'Taxi' (The french one) and he thought we were making fun of his bad pronunciation of words. So he got the tickets and we got in. A few minutes in we were totally confused because there was a trailer for 'Taxi' playing and my friend says "OMG that one is real? I thought you were making fun of me!". Since it would have been to late to switch we stayed and the film was really good.

Typing that i am now aware that this absolutely sounds like a bad sitcom plot...


----------



## Amuro (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Love that movie. Has a great soundtrack, too!



Yeah its got a great soundtrack. What really impressed me was the use of a certain song they teased throughout, really played into the repetition theme.

It was pretty funny seeing the boss from the I.T Crowd as one of the guys talking to Gerty on the moon phone.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 15, 2012)

Kamen Rider Agito: Project G4 - 8.5/10


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Yeah its got a great soundtrack. What really impressed me was the use of a certain song they teased throughout, really played into the repetition theme.
> 
> It was pretty funny seeing the boss from the I.T Crowd as one of the guys talking to Gerty on the moon phone.



Matt Berry? I loled.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 15, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Matt Berry? I loled.



yeah thats the guy totally forgot his name, nice bit of unintended comedy relief.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2012)

One movie I thought Reeves did exceptionally well was "The Gift" by Sam Raimi. I dont think too much of the film, but Reeves is exceptional in it. 

Ugh, you know, I remember moments of "Cube", but I for some reason remember the sequels more than that. I can only remember

1) Cube: One dude looks like he's going to save a woman, but gets his evil face on and drops her.

2) Cube 2: Uuuuh, all I can remember is the look the film. Whereas the first was dark and gritty, the sequel was bright looking. I do recall it being rather lame.

3) Cube 3: I remember a fair amount of this, but I also watched it shortly after it was released. It was surprisingly decent, but nothing memorable.

OMG! IS IT JUST ME OR DID THEY RELEASE A NEW HELLRAISER FILM! HURRAY! 

*reads reviews*

And....it lacks the guy who plays Pinhead and has earned even worse reviews than Hellraiser 3.......I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2012)

I remember watching two Cube movies, and that I liked the first one better.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

*Laputa: Castle in the Sky: B*

Alright, last one is _Ponyo,_ and my Miyazaki-thon will be complete. I was gonna watch _Naussica,_ but I've already seen it (though I barely remember a thing), and I feel like watching other stuff. I might change my mind.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Bought it on Blu Ray myself not too long ago. you're in for a treat Rukia


*Dark City:  A-*

My primary gripe remains the same.  Curious to see whether or not you agree with me.  Keifer Sutherland was hopelessly miscast here.



Jena said:


> I remember a while back we were talking about the different versions of _Blade Runner_. Is the director's cut widely considered the best version?
> I have the international version which is marred by that terrible VO. I'm debating between buying the collector's edition (with all the versions of the movie) or just the final cut. For someone who's seen more than one version, is it worth it to own the collector's edition? I'm not talking about the extras and all that, I mean _just_ based on the different versions of the movie alone is it worth owning?


Have you seen Blade Runner before?  I think the answer to that question is important when deciding which version to own.

I don't like it when films have been tinkered with.  I tend to always watch the theatrical cut unless I hear grumblings about how the director's vision was blocked by the studio.  Circumstances like that will cause me to go in another direction.

I have never seen the final cut.  But some critics act like it is the best version of the film so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2012)

Tonight I get to watch "Two Thousand Maniacs" by the most critically lauded horror director of all time, HG Lewis. 

His more famous film, "Blood Feast", has to have the most believable acting and most realistic characters/dialogue ever in a horror film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

> My primary gripe remains the same. Curious to see whether or not you agree with me. Keifer Sutherland was hopelessly miscast here.



Terrible casting, anyone who's watched the film agrees.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 15, 2012)

I hope The Godfather movie is as good as its book counterpart.

I'm only in by 48 pages, and it's one of my few things I've liked from the mobster genre.



Rukia said:


> My primary gripe remains the same.  Curious to see whether or not you agree with me.  Keifer Sutherland was hopelessly miscast here.



I think Sutherland is great in 24, and _maybe_ good in A Time to Kill. Don't  like many of the movies he's in.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *Dark City:  A-*
> 
> My primary gripe remains the same.  Curious to see whether or not you agree with me.  Keifer Sutherland was hopelessly miscast here.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've seen. I have it on VHS, so the quality of the picture is shit.
The version I have has a voice over and a different ending from the final cut.

I'm just not sure if the final cut is the best version.

And yeah, I usually do the same thing when it comes to theatrical vs. director's cuts. Sometimes the director's cut is better...sometimes it's not. Just wondering what people here thought about it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I hope The Godfather movie is as good as its book counterpart.
> 
> I'm only in by 48 pages, and it's one of my few things I've liked from the mobster genre.



You've never seen _The Godfather?_ I'm not one to talk, I'm just surprised.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 15, 2012)

So damn hard to get a hold of . My parents don't believe in ordering things online, and they're not willing to buy it for 4.00 in the cheap DVD bin.

I have a teacher who has it on VHS, but he got it when it first hit VHS, so it's probably in really bad shape.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Download.**


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

> So damn hard to get a hold of . My parents don't believe in ordering things online, and they're not willing to buy it for 4.00 in the cheap DVD bin.
> 
> I have a teacher who has it on VHS, but he got it when it first hit VHS, so it's probably in really bad shape.



Years ago my Sister bought Legally Blonde on holiday in Asia, and when we came home it had Godfather on it instead. If you want it I can post it to you


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

There has been quite a bit of Golden Globe talk on all the major news sites I have visited.  So I checked out some of the Golden Globe related stuff.

I had forgotten how bad some of these nominations are.  


Ennoea said:


> Terrible casting, anyone who's watched the film agrees.


It's a little disappointing really.  Imagine what someone like Philip Seymour Hoffman could have done with the part.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *Dark City:  A-*
> 
> My primary gripe remains the same.  Curious to see whether or not you agree with me.  Keifer Sutherland was hopelessly miscast here.



Haha yeah, absolutely abysmal.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2012)

On Blade runner versions, I've seen the Directors Cut and Final Cut, and I think I preferred the final cut.

If you've got the cash, get the whole shebang and compare!


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 15, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> On Blade runner versions, I've seen the Directors Cut and Final Cut, and I think I preferred the final cut.
> 
> If you've got the cash, get the whole shebang and compare!



Does it have Deckard's narration throughout, or was that stricken like the Director's Cut?  

...I think I like it better with than without.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

> I had forgotten how bad some of these nominations are



Can't be that bad.

War Horse is nominated

Jonah Hill has been nominated. Wow.

Since the Gosling love is strong here, anyone seen Crazy, Stupid, Love?


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Since the Gosling love is strong here, anyone seen Crazy, Stupid, Love?



Uh...I saw the clip where Gosling takes his shirt off. That was it.

I'm not a big chick flick person. I heard it was pretty funny, though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Since the Gosling love is strong here, anyone seen Crazy, Stupid, Love?


Nope.  I have seen the trailer though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK68Y3oMEk8[/YOUTUBE]

I think Gosling drinks Stone's bath water at some point in the film.  

Emma Stone and Ryan Gosling are extremely popular in this thread.  I think this should be our assignment this week.  Watch Crazy, Stupid, Love.  I'm with you Jena.  Romantic Comedies are outside of my comfort zone.  But I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Pass.**


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2012)

I've seen Crazy, Stupid, Love and it is a very good film, one of the best I've seen this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm pleased with my weekend in general.  I Saw The Devil, Blade Runner, Dark City.  Can't do much better than that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Well I'm sold then.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm pleased with my weekend in general.  I Saw The Devil, Blade Runner, Dark City.  Can't do much better than that.


Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Porco Rosso
Howl's Moving Castle
Laputa: Castle in the Sky

Good weekend for me too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Psycho
The Reader

Okay I guess.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2012)

I also had a wonderful weekend. Cold Fish, You Are the Apple of My Eye, Eastern Promises. Two A+ and one A.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

I watched _Community_ and _Young Justice_ all weekend. 
Not that any one cares. But it's what I did. I had some raspberry iced tea too. Delicious.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally, _Dark City_ finishes downloading. Will watching tomorrow morning.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

shut up stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

...

too           mean


----------



## Z (Jan 16, 2012)

Full Metal Jacket - 8/10

Felt like I watched 2 different movies all in one title. The first half was mind blowing, and really showed just how far some people are able to endure constant pressure, ridicule and stress from marine recruitment training before they delve into insanity. The second half was good, but definitely not on par with its first act. I did enjoy the constant symbolism and irony that this film indulges itself in, and the ending was quite fitting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

I love the ending.


----------



## Z (Jan 16, 2012)

My third favorite Kubrick film so far, exceeded only by Dr. Strangelove and The Shining.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Z said:


> My third favorite Kubrick film so far, exceeded only by Dr. Strangelove and The Shining.



_Dr. Strangelove_ really doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> _Dr. Strangelove_ really doesn't get enough love.



HAHAHAHA GET IT?


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

The weekend was a bust for me. Only managed The Ides of March. Brilliant movie.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing seems interesting enough to watch :/


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

I didnt see anything I was too busy watching football and being out and about.  I'll try to watch Kagemusha tomorrow though.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

I polished off both seasons of Sherlock

No regrets


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

What did you think of the season 2 finale?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Martin Scorsese won Best Director for Hugo?

LMMFAO!  


Jena said:


> I watched _Community_ and _Young Justice_ all weekend.


Are there new episodes of Young Justice yet?



Jena said:


> _Dr. Strangelove_ really doesn't get enough love.


Not true.

Everyone that has actually seen it raves about it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

Vault said:


> What did you think of the season 2 finale?



Loved it. Had me on the metaphorical edge of my seat (I watched it in bed).

I've absolutely loved all the episodes apart from the blind banker, which wasn't quite up to par with the rest.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

I also watched it in bed  First thing waking up I fired up Iplayer. For me the quality is just so brilliant and the show itself is so consistent.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

Agreed, one of the best bits of British television I've seen in a while.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree, Sherlock and Luther.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 16, 2012)

SHADOW LINE watch it fucking NOW!


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

Funny i always forget the name Taleran. And i agree 

I thought it was also brilliant. Chiwetel and Eccleston were fantastic in it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

I remember that got a bit of a critical panning when it first came out, so I only watched bits of it on telly. I'll give it a proper watch now, since I've heard a few people say that it was pretty great overall.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

Its a bit uneven but overall as the series progresses it gets better. Overall its a great series.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

All I remember is Rafe Small being an absolute psycho


----------



## Taleran (Jan 16, 2012)

He is terrifying.

And yeah I think it was getting panned because people didn't know what to expect from it, but it is really great look at the more psychological stresses that come with complicity and horror and terror and fun stuff.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

The benefits of retrospective reviews and DVD box sets


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 16, 2012)

Recently just saw this movie: (GF really wanted to watch it for some reason, something about her dorm mates saying it had the "worst rape scene of all time" kinda thing)


*Irreversible*

This movie was quite on the weird uptake. Being a proponent of watching over a thousand or more movies, Id have to say this one by far takes the cake on "weirdly set up, RAPE documentary" sort of film. Now while I'm not homophobic, or do I have anything against people who are Homo - This movie has a lot more scenes of "male gratuity", than Ive ever seen in any movie previously.  The implying of male rape and constant "Please fuck me, you know you want to, in my ass hard" complex this movie has is DEEP. It really sends your mind on a trip and tests your limit of what you can take as a male, on what you limit yourself to seeing (being straight, or any preference in general, since the movie does has to deal with rape). It even has a scene of a Tran sexual~ All this aside, the movie is gritty, Gorey and bordering on INSANE with the Sexual abuse/implications. Granted I understand what they tried to do to capture the RAW picture of what actually happens to people who get raped, but some really think they went far in this movie. The 10 minute rape scene, was seriously one to be contended with as one of the boldest made in cinematic history. A man, anally raping, an innocent woman walking through a "tunnel" to get to a party. She had to take a different route from what she normally takes because of certain circumstances.

But let me tell you the rape scene, they even added a CG'd penis to add insult to injury when the man was done. Everything leading up to this moment, and things after are all kind of played in reverse, as the movie's title suggests (basically one of those ending at beginning movies, with the story of what happened in between, then back to the ending again at the end). The movie basically follows these two men and one girlfriend who go around partying and "fucking". The girl was, the previous girlfriend of one of them who seems to be a virgin while the other, (The current guys shes with) constantly bangs her. This guys GF, after a while of partying finds herself going to another location, walking to a tunnel and eventually raped. The man after this goes FURIOUS. He avoids the help of the cops, and takes to accepting the mafia's help. Leading him through a wild goose chase to try and find the culprit, who just so happens to be a major member or leader of a GAY cult club somewhere in the area. SO basically the camera follows around this guy beating the shit out of people till be finds out whats going on (and his partner). I wont lie, the story is itself, while gritty, wasn't written to well in my opinion. My whole overview and thoughts of the movie itself is not that of a positive light, but more of a stiff script that demanded to be good through its one Rape scene. It didn't hold my attention with a well thought out and plotted story and amazingly shot quality scenes, but rather through the thesis that it acted like a documentary with raw gory scenes. Kinda like some of those horror movies that think they can straight up scare you just by fucking showing you peoples bodies ripped apart the entire time.

Overall Id give this movie
4/10 - It was meh and wouldn't suggest it to someone else unless they wanna try to fap to its rape scene which would be extremely wrong lmao.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2012)

Captain Americo: the first avenger - 3/10

Watched it with Rifftrax, so it warranted itself 1 point.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 16, 2012)

I spent the weekend watching Monster and Deadwood. 

And that Hell on Wheels season finale .


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2012)

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*

I thoroughly enjoyed the top-notched acting, the gripping atmosphere and the intelligent storytelling. However, the film lacks punch. Its ending is too subdued. Also, I'd say the film is too Smiley-centric. We barely get to know the titular characters.

8.2/10



*Sunny*

5.2/10


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

*Dark City: B+*

The ambiance of the movie was really cool, but the characters and performances weren't that interesting, or they were silly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

But I...


----------



## The Other (Jan 16, 2012)

Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind - 9/10.

Original, and was amazing despite the year it was made.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Are there new episodes of Young Justice yet?
> .



No. 
I just watched some of season 1 again.

They haven't announced when it'll be starting up again, but I'd guess sometime in early February.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Shut up Stunna.





Stunna said:


> But I...


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

damn I think that's the first time Eno actually said that to Stunna

it's ok I agree with you and your rating


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna, watch 12 Monkeys next

And yes Jena, the sig is from HS


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> damn I think that's the first time Eno actually said that to Stunna
> 
> it's ok I agree with you and your rating


It cut deep. 


αshɘs said:


> Stunna, watch 12 Monkeys next
> 
> And yes Jena, the sig is from HS


Looks interesting. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a fan of 12 monkeys, good film.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Stunna, watch 12 Monkeys next
> 
> And yes Jena, the sig is from HS




Great manga.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

12 Monkeys is dope

I need to see it again

I'll bet Eno will go yeah that movie was great but Pitt was still no bueno :|


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2012)

So, here are a couple of movies that got lot of praise, but I never bothered watching any of them: 

Brokeback Mountain
Cold Mountain
Crash (2004)
Frost/Nixon
Michael Clayton
Slumdog Millionare

should it stay this way? Or did I miss out on some great stuff?



Jena said:


> Great manga.



Check out River's Edge, if you haven't already. It's by the same mangaka.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> So, here are a couple of movies that got lot of praise, but I never bothered watching any of them:
> 
> Brokeback Mountain
> Cold Mountain
> ...



Crash is the worst Academy Award Best Picture winner since Rocky.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

I really enjoyed _Slumdog Millionaire._

EDIT: Don't bad-mouth _Rocky._


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 16, 2012)

No need to see Slumdog Millionaire. I never watched the other ones.

Twelve O'Clock High: A-


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

I quite enjoyed Frost/Nixon, but it is an adaptation of a stage play, and you can definitely tell.

Still, I would recommend.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

I only like Michael Clayton out of that list


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I only like Michael Clayton out of that list


I agree   .


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2012)

Two Thousand Maniacs: D+

It's craptastic, but nowhere near the level of stupid entertainment that "Blood Feast" was.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

> I'll bet Eno will go yeah that movie was great but Pitt was still no bueno :|



One movie where I really liked him actually. I think he's an okay actor, just I find the praise abit much since he's never really impressed me that much. For instance Tom Cruise might not be my favourite actor but there's no denying he was outstanding in Magnolia.

Lol I'm just pulling Stunna's leg, he knows I'm not being serious, though I do think he should be alittle more specific sometimes.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Crash had that one good scene but otherwise it was pretty average. A Separation better win some awards


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

No one here liked _Slumdog?_


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Minus the kids parts the film was pretty poor.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't really remember much besides the kids part. And the finale where the brother gets shot up in a bathroom.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

Slumdog was eh


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> No one here liked _Slumdog?_



I hope not. That movie is shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I quite enjoyed Frost/Nixon, but it is an adaptation of a stage play, and you can definitely tell.
> 
> Still, I would recommend.



I agree, Frost/Nixon was good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Slumdog Millionaire is terrible.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2012)

Slumdog Millionaire is not very good, but it is far from terrible.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

Good thing i havent bothered with Slumdog.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't watch the Golden Globes.  I have however read the results.  I think a lot of poor choices were made.  Scorsese shouldn't have won Best Director for Hugo.  Absolutely not.

Most importantly, I got to see how hot some of the actresses looked.  Charlize Theron and Emma Stone.  Hottest of the night.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2012)

Charlize Theron is insanely beautiful, but i don't think Emma Stone looked that good at the globes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

When are we all going to marathon the Ryan Gosling collection?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hang 'Em High: B*

Good pic on court versus vigilante justice.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I didn't watch the Golden Globes.  I have however read the results.  I think a lot of poor choices were made.  Scorsese shouldn't have won Best Director for Hugo.  Absolutely not.



This is primarily why I don't give a single fuck about awards shows. When was the last time any of them actually meant something? It's all politics full of a bunch of peers circle-jerking one another and nothing more. Hell, even when D9 was nominated for 4 Oscars, I didn't care. It means nothing. I do my own awards, and for 2011, 'Drive' wins every category.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Hang 'Em High: B*
> 
> Good pic on court versus vigilante justice.



Shut up Stunna.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't help my self, lol. Agree on the movie


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2012)

*The Machinist*

Bloody hell, Bale  The movie in itself is well made, though I wouldn't call it that special. 
And lol, does Jennifer Jason Leigh always play this type of character?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Mirai Nikki Episode 14:  B.

Damn Yuno is a crazy bitch.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Hang 'Em High: B*
> 
> Good pic on court versus vigilante justice.



That's another western I've been meaning to watch. 

The Old West genre is my favorite movie genre .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

One day I'm just gonna have a twenty-four hour Western-thon. I've always found the Wild West interesting; perhaps since I watched some _Bonanza_ with my dad when I was younger.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2012)

Be sure to ignore Wild Wild West.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> One day I'm just gonna have a twenty-four hour Western-thon. I've always found the Wild West interesting; perhaps since I watched some _Bonanza_ with my dad when I was younger.



Do _High Noon_.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

The good, the bad, the weird.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

watch Yojimbo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

You guys had a pretty lengthy conversation about Keanu Reeves when I was asleep the other night.  I would like to make a brief contribution.

I liked Constantine.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Rukia I'm about to watch Crazy Stupid Love.

Stunna don't forget to watch to watch Cutthroat Island, best movie ever made.

Keanu Reeves is pretty likeable for all the acting skill of a wooden tree.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, me too. I can't picture anyone else in the world being Neo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Jonah Hill is nominated in Golden Globes. How can anyone take this seriously? It's like patting each other on the back for a job well done while ignoring all the people that are actually good at acting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia I'm about to watch Crazy Stupid Love.


I'll probably watch it Tue, Wed, or Thu.  Depends how things go.

Looking forward to seeing another great Gosling performance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a Steve Carell movie, Gosling is suppourting.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

Blue Valentine - 10 /10 

This movie is incredible. Such a powerful film, it tugged at my heart strings which is rare when it comes to movies. It was really sad watching them when they started to what they became. It has alot of undertones as well, such a layered movie. The performances from Gosling and Williams were sublime. I knew Ryan Gosling was a good actor but not this good, the range he has is scary, definitely one of the best actors in cinema today, absolutely astonishing.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, me too. I can't picture anyone else in the world being Neo.



Or Bob Arctor


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a pretty strong recommendation. The plot sounds incredibly similar to something I've seen before though, can't recall what.

Also for someone I asked apparently you're gonna take a side. Who's side were you on Vault?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Dark City: B+*
> 
> The ambiance of the movie was really cool, but the characters and performances weren't that interesting, or they were silly.


If only Kiefer Sutherland hadn't been in the film.  He held me back from giving it a higher score as well.  



Ennoea said:


> That's a pretty strong recommendation. The plot sounds incredibly similar to something I've seen before though, can't recall what.


Parallax really liked that one too.

It sounds like everyone is ready to start the Ryan Gosling marathon.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Rukia you can start with The Notebook.

Looking at his Filmography you can sort of tell he's selective, like Channing Tatum. He seems to have gone MIA between 07-10 tho.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Channing Tatum only works with the best directors.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

> If only Kiefer Sutherland hadn't been in the film. He held me back from giving it a higher score as well.


I dunno why he constantly sounded out of breath, but he did well at playing against his type, no matter how silly the ultimate result was. The Strangers were occasionally hard to take seriously too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

You want to cast Tatum, make sure it's an Indie film otherwise he won't allow himself to be a sellout.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

Crazy Stupid Love next  

Im kinda put off by Steve Carell and Marisa Tomei being in the movie though  For this alone i know its not going to top Blue Valentine. 

Properly thinking it out now, Blue Valentine > Drive. Come at me.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

what's wrong with Marisa Tomei?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Jonah Hill is nominated in Golden Globes. How can anyone take this seriously? It's like patting each other on the back for a job well done while ignoring all the people that are actually good at acting.



Right.

The last time I _truly_ cared about an award nomination was when Rinko Kikuchi was nominated for an Oscar. That was a really big deal and it was something actually well deserved. The only crime in that regard was her losing to Jennifer Hudson, which was an absolute fucking joke and further showcased the bias that goes on at these ceremonies. Kikuchi is a great talent; I about came myself when I saw that she was casted for 'Pacific Rim.'


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You want to cast Tatum, make sure it's an Indie film otherwise he won't allow himself to be a sellout.


I can tell his next film is going to be a major hit!  Look how good he does in the trailer!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k0mo_oJfn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

I find her incredibly annoying. This hate started in Alfie, What women want did also help her case.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Indie Darling Tatum and Golden Globe nominee Jonah Hill. Can't wait to watch it.

Poor Marisa Tomei, she'll never escape her shady win of an Oscar for My cousin Vinny.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You guys had a pretty lengthy conversation about Keanu Reeves when I was asleep the other night.  I would like to make a brief contribution.
> 
> I liked Constantine.



I liked the visuals of _Constantine_ more than I liked the movie itself. Not to say that I didn't like the movie, but...eh, it wasn't _great_.

I do like how they did hell.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

Constantine was fucking awful

especially if you read the Ennis story that the movie tried to base itself on


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

Hell doesn't look like that at all though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

I disagree with that portrayal of Hell too, but it's a movie, so whatever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Rachel Weisz


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I disagree with that portrayal of Hell too, but it's a movie, so whatever.



I'm not talking about an interpretation, I've been there before and it really looks nothing like that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd a feeling that's what you were talking about.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Midnight screening of Twilight isn't Hell VBD, close but not actual hell.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> I liked the visuals of _Constantine_


That's what I liked about it.

Hell the place doesn't exist.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hell the place doesn't exist.


I would say incoming shitstorm, but I think I'm the only one in here that disagrees.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

im gonna throw in a preemptive shut up stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

k**


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Midnight screening of Twilight isn't Hell VBD, close but not actual hell.



I went with my friends to the midnight premier of _Eclipse_ because one of my friends was moving away for college and guilt tripped me into it.

So much acne  and 40 year-old women wearing Robert Pattinson's face on T-shirts spread across their drooping breasts. There was a (tragically obese woman) wearing a cape. A _fucking cape_ with Taylor Lautner on it and quotes from the book written all over it in permanent marker.

Fuck friendship. NEVER AGAIN. 

Although it _was_ an interesting study of humans. Some stereotypes really are true.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I would say incoming shitstorm, but I think I'm the only one in here that disagrees.


Not necessarily.



As for Constantine, I put that in the, "bad movie, but fun to watch" category.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Midnight screening of Twilight isn't Hell VBD, close but not actual hell.


Hell will be ANY screening of the second Breaking Dawn movie. I've read the book and am aware where the split is. NOTHING HAPPENS and you'll be subjected to Pedowolf and build up to something that doesn't happen while surrounded by the same old Twilight fans.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

*12 Monkeys: A-*

Focusing on the psychological aspect of time travel was a great change of pace on the sci-fi subgenre. The protagonists were like a twisted Kyle Reese and Sarah Connor. That ending was great too.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> One movie where I really liked him actually. I think he's an okay actor, just I find the praise abit much since he's never really impressed me that much. For instance Tom Cruise might not be my favourite actor but there's no denying he was outstanding in Magnolia.



Don't you bad mouth Brad Pitt. I think he's a good actor that doesn't get the respect he deserves. He had the best performance of the year as Mr O'brian in The Tree of Life, first time I was actually mesmerized by a Pitt performance.

Also, I don't think there is any actor in recent years that has the amount of quality films that Brad has under his belt. He sure knows how to pick em.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

"Without you I'll get hung for this!"

"No. Hanged, yes."

I freaking love _Sherlock._


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Also, I don't think there is any actor in recent years that has the amount of quality films that Brad has under his belt. He sure knows how to pick em.





This guy knows how to pick high-caliber films, let me tell ya.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> This guy knows how to pick high-caliber films, let me tell ya.



OH GOD NOT THE CAGE!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 30 years later and still fucking gorgeous.



I'm pretty sure that's the Final Cut version. The original does not hold up visually.

EDIT: Wait, it's not the Final cut version.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Details details.

What's up with your avatar?  Did the new series start already?


----------



## Z (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay, is it just me or does anyone else not like Pan's Labyrinth?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

I love Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

Refuse to watch it. Scares me, as I've mentioned.


----------



## Z (Jan 16, 2012)

Just finished it half an hour ago. I was pretty bored with some segments, and the only person I was really interested in was Captain Vidal. The story was pretty mediocre in all honesty.

I do admit that I loved the costume designs.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Z said:


> Okay, is it just me or does anyone else not like Pan's Labyrinth?



There must be something wrong with you.


----------



## Z (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Refuse to watch it. Scares me, as I've mentioned.






Jena said:


> There must be something wrong with you.



Apparently so, since it gets nothing but praise.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

Z said:


> Okay, is it just me or does anyone else not like Pan's Labyrinth?



It's the movie that made me realize costume and make up could make a more realistic and scary looking monster than CGI ever could. Great film.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know what sucked? The fact that Ofelia did all that shit for nothing. She was bat-shit crazy the whole time and all the things she saw, was just her imagination running away with her.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

you kidding me or what


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> There must be something wrong with you.


I know.  I think he should call a nearby hospital or clinic and get an MRI scheduled.


----------



## Z (Jan 16, 2012)

I already said I loved the costume designs. But do you guys love the movie just for that, and then say it's an amazing film?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

S'why people love _Blade Runner._ But replace costume design with impressive effects or something.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Z said:


> I already said I loved the costume designs. But do you guys love the movie just for that, and then say it's an amazing film?



That wasn't the only reason why I liked it.

I enjoyed the story too. It wasn't the most, er, uplifting story, but I liked it.
I do agree that the plot/characters tend to take a backseat to the visuals, though. Personally, I thought the former were done well, but I could see an argument against them.


----------



## Z (Jan 16, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You know what sucked? The fact that Ofelia did all that shit for nothing. She was bat-shit crazy the whole time and all the things she saw, was just her imagination running away with her.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty sure that stuff was real. How else did her mother get well and the doctor wasn't able to explain it?


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Pretty sure the ending was supposed to be ambiguous.


*Spoiler*: __ 




But I want to believe it was real.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

What Jena said.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I don't want it to be real.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

i like pussy


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

herrrrrrrrrp


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> i like pussy


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> i like pussy



Dude, Stunna didn't need to seethat.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

So movies with good visuals.


*Spoiler*: _What did you guys think of this one?_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICqzcsQn8Wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

When a I was a lad it was the most awe inspiring film I had ever seen.(Hadn't see Shawshank as yet) Now, it's just decent.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2012)

Nostalgia Critic reviewed it. That's all I've seen of it. And it looks awful.

Anyway, completed season one of _Sherlock._ I feel so bad for those of you that had to wait a year for season two to find out what happens next. I'm gonna find out tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2012)

I definitely have a weakness for nice visuals.  But there has to be some semblance of a plot.  Sorry Tree of Life.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

Has anyone watched _A Separation_ as yet? Looks great. I've decided not to watch Drive, the trailer didn't do much for me.

The Tree of Life is the best film I've seen in a long time. Ending nearly ruined the film for me though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate Jennifer Lopez so I'll never watch Cell ever.

Crazy, Stupid, Love

I didn't like it. It had some witty dialogue, I liked Gosling and Stone somewhat, but she did seem alittle crazy. For me the film just felt fragmented, and when they tried to join it all together with the set pieces it was forced and stupid. Not to mention cliched as hell filled with "Omg how did I live before love" moments and a fucking speech at the end about soulmates. The film couldn't decide if it was being funny or serious. Steve Carell and Julianne Moore are having a conversation about their marital issues and all of a sudden she starts cracking a joke at the expense of Twilight, wtf. The character didn't make sense either, forced drama and no consistency. The first half was okay but so soppy and silly overall. 

If you like rom coms then go for it, but otherwise not recommended. It was kind of pointless, the main obstacles weren't really compelling whatsoever but I did like the dialogue between Gosling and Stone. The rest was frankly cheesy and boring. It's basically a wacky comedy drama.

D

Also Marisa Tomei just plays her What Women want character except  older and more crazy.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So movies with good visuals.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _What did you guys think of this one?_
> ...



"WHERE DO YA COME FROHM!!!111!!"


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> "WHERE DO YA COME FROHM!!!111!!"



Wow, this is the first comment you've made that I didn't have to hold back the urge to neg you after glancing at it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

I've never seen The Cell, mainly because it just looks bad to me.


I literally just saw The Tree of Life (I got Warrior on DVD, and just downloaded Drive and Attack The Block as well), and its a shoe in for cinematography of the year. Bout to start catching up on some films, still got Girl with the Dragon Tits to watch in theater as well.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Constantine was fucking awful
> 
> especially if you read the Ennis story that the movie tried to base itself on



Worst adaptation of a comic book that I've read/seen. It was mostly based on Dangerous Habits, but also some elements from Delano's Hellblazer series.

Such terrible, terrible casting too. 

- Reeves as Constantine (everyone knew that was awful casting as soon as they heard it. Apparently Reeves even apologized to a fan about it at a Con .)
- Stormare as FofF (... What was he doing?)
- Djimon was alright as Midnite, but good thing he had a relatively small role (could have been worse)
- I don't even know who the hell played Gabriel and Mammon
- And Shia as Chas... Honestly I completely forgot Shia was in the movie

I'd rather watch JLA (97), Catwoman, and Daredevil back-to-back-to-back than watch Constantine again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I'd rather watch JLA (97), Catwoman, and Daredevil back-to-back-to-back t



that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Z said:


> Okay, is it just me or does anyone else not like Pan's Labyrinth?



I loved it.

Just thinking about it makes my balls wet.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Kiki's Delivery Service ::* 8.7/10 *::* Pretty damn good
*Mission Impossible 4 (3rd Time) ::* 9/10 *::* Still feels like the first time. Very fucking good, pretty much THE action movie of 2011.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> *Mission Impossible 4 (3rd Time) ::* 9/10 *::* Still feels like the first time. Very fucking good, pretty much THE action movie of 2011.



fast five baby


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> that sounds like a good plan.



Haha, but on the topic of comic book films; I never watched Ghost Rider and I won't, but this upcoming one looks a little promising.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Haha, but on the topic of comic book films; I never watched Ghost Rider and I won't, but this upcoming one looks a little promising.



the new ghost rider does look a lot better.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I loved it.
> 
> Just thinking about it makes my balls wet.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

I have great looking balls, too.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> fast five baby



FF gets 2nd place because of Paul Walker


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Worst adaptation of a comic book that I've read/seen. It was mostly based on Dangerous Habits, but also some elements from Delano's Hellblazer series.
> 
> Such terrible, terrible casting too.
> 
> ...



I think Gabriel (Tilda Swinton), Balthazar (Gavin Rossdale) and Satan (No clue) were well cast... Then again, I'm not familiar with the source material to begin with lol. We just loved the dude playing Satan because he looks just like our friend who has a speech impediment. Rossdale can actually act, so I'm not sure why he hasn't done so after that film. Otherwise you might know him from the band Bush, if you're old enough


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

*Kagemusha*

when it comes to movie watching almost nothing beats watching a Kurosawa film for the first time.  Starring the incredible Tatsuya Nakadai (whose previous credits include the absolutely phenomenal Human Condition trilogy) this is probably the 2nd color film that Kurosawa ever did (Ran wins out on no.1).  The color usage really stuck out to me since I'm so used to seeing Kurosawa films in B&W but it's certainly one of the reasons I found the movie so interesting.  The acting is also sharp and on point, but that's to be expected.  It's a bit meandering at times, but even a meandering Kurosawa is still better than most filmmakers.  It's not one of his top films but it's still worth the time.

B+


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 17, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I think Gabriel (Tilda Swinton), Balthazar (Gavin Rossdale) and Satan (No clue) were well cast... Then again, I'm not familiar with the source material to begin with lol. We just loved the dude playing Satan because he looks just like our friend who has a speech impediment. Rossdale can actually act, so I'm not sure why he hasn't done so after that film. Otherwise you might know him from the band Bush, if you're old enough



Satan (known as First of the Fallen in the comics) was played by Stormare.

I'm not that old (21), but I know of them. Haven't listened to a whole lot though. He was in Zoolander too apparently, lol.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, you're not too young either  I'm bout 26 and I was probably a little young when I started listening to them. Can't really judge the album, just because it's sooo nostalgic for me, but check out Glycerine, Little Things, Come Down, Machine Head from the album Sixteen Stone.. They good imo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 17, 2012)

Seen, I'll look them up.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Bad movies suck and no one does anything about it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Bad movies suck and no one does anything about it.



We could go storm Hollywood like Tag-Team? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-FPimCmbX8[/YOUTUBE]

And then push em out...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And then brag about it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hiUuL5uTKc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

^ 

Not sure if that post deserves a rep or a neg.....


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Rep for effort


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That's a pretty strong recommendation. The plot sounds incredibly similar to something I've seen before though, can't recall what.
> 
> Also for someone I asked apparently you're gonna take a side. Who's side were you on Vault?



I must have missed this. 

Sides to what? Im sorry I dont know the full conversation.


----------



## Slice (Jan 17, 2012)

Only people who don't know Hellblazer can like Constantine.

No one should be allowed to dislike Pan's Labyrinth, one of the best fairytales ever.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha who dislikes pan's labyrinth?


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Pan's Labyrinth is extremely overrated.

I don't hate it, but it is way way overrated lol.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

The movie is brilliant.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

No, it isn't.

lol.


What's so brilliant about it? lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

Visuals, acting, effects, plot (somewhat), design etc etc


----------



## Slice (Jan 17, 2012)

Grape why did you get rid of the Clint Eastwood set?


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Visuals, acting, effects, plot (somewhat), design etc etc



Great details Bro. Certainly deserving of your acclaim. 

/sarcasm



Slice said:


> Grape why did you get rid of the Clint Eastwood set?



Got bored with it... I'm not sure of this set yet, though I'm digging it and all..

Still won't get as much "GORILLAZ!", "CLINT!!" rep though


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

So, I woke up this  morning and this was on my mind


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njfbVrYn4CU[/YOUTUBE]






Stunna said:


> *12 Monkeys: A-*
> 
> Focusing on the psychological aspect of time travel was a great change of pace on the sci-fi subgenre. The protagonists were like a twisted Kyle Reese and Sarah Connor. That ending was great too.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually, Apocalypse Now is a great film. Probably in my Top 10 of all time. Like all truly great films, there are many layers, like an onion (Shrek reference!)... It's just a good film.... If I had to guess, I would place it at #9 on my top 10...


Twelve Monkeys would make my top 30... maybe around 25~ or so.....


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2012)

If I can only see one of them - Citizen Kane or Apocalypse Now?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So movies with good visuals.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _What did you guys think of this one?_
> ...



It was fun seeing Vince Vaughn get his intestines pulled out

That was about all I can remember


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

GK tell us why Pan's Labyrinth is bad?

I loved it myself. The film is visually stunning, the cinematography is fantastic in every possible way. It's well acted, brutal, creepy and yet so beautiful to watch. Is it the best movie ever made? No it's flawed but so what. The film is still brilliant, the execution is great, and Captain Vidal is frightening. I have some qualms with the ending but not enough to be bothered by it. I know plenty of people who hate it though, and yet can't give a good reason as to why it's technically a bad film.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

Yasha said:


> If I can only see one of them - Citizen Kane or Apocalypse Now?



Apocalypse Now

Citizen Kane was a big influence (technical wise), no denying, but in itself it isn't special. Apocalypse Now on the other hand...


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> GK tell us why Pan's Labyrinth is bad?
> 
> I loved it myself. The film is visually stunning, the cinematography is fantastic in every possible way. It's well acted, brutal, creepy and yet so beautiful to watch. Is it the best movie ever made? No it's flawed but so what. The film is still brilliant, the execution is great, and Captain Vidal is frightening. I have some qualms with the ending but not enough to be bothered by it. I know plenty of people who hate it though, and yet can't give a good reason as to why it's technically a bad film.





I NEVER said it was bad, in anyway, I'm just asking you for details (which you have still not given) as to why it's a masterpiece? 



How would you rate it against a film like "American Beauty"?


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

American Pie the reunion trailer now out  

Im blessed to say i have never seen a full American Pie movie  Only bits and bobs.  Im happy!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 17, 2012)

I watched the 2nd American Pie movie. It was kinda funny I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> I'm just asking you for details (which you have still not given) as to why it's a masterpiece?



I wouldn't call it a masterpiece but probably very close. I've already said why it's good, it's incredibly imaginative and captivating, yet brutal and not for the sake of shocks but to show the horror of the world the film inhabits. It's a grim world followed by an escape in a grim fantasy. The film is creepy as hell, the sequence with the Pale man sequence being noteworthy. The film is just really well made and well written. I'm not the biggest fan of Del Toro in that while his films are always visually great I sometimes don't think much of the plot, it being predictable at times. But not here. 

Odd to compare it American Beauty, I like American Beauty but it's not a film that will hold up in time.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd like to see Pan's Labyrinth at the cinema, I think that would be an incredible experience. I never did at the time


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Haha who dislikes pan's labyrinth?


People that apparently don't care about the advancement of cinema.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 17, 2012)

Pan's labyrinth is probably the most overrated movie in the history of overrating.
An overpraised by pretentious assholes mediocre meh, like everything Del Toro does.
Still, not a _bad_ movie.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my god.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Slice (Jan 17, 2012)

Where did you find these?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Dat Fifth Element 

HNGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 17, 2012)

I've seen Pan's Labyrinth, but I was really young when I watched. I really didn't like it.

I should try watching it again


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Citizen Kane was a big influence (technical wise), no denying, but in itself it isn't special. Apocalypse Now on the other hand...



I don't really get comments likes this. Film is a visual medium before anything else so advancements on a cinematographic basis are a very big deal. If that area doesn't make something a masterpiece, then what else should? 

 That's like saying "Picasso's work was a big influence (perspective wise), no denying, but in itself it isn't special."



Ennoea said:


> I like American Beauty *but it's not a film that will hold up in time*.



How do you figure this?



Rukia said:


> People that apparently don't care about the advancement of cinema.



The advancement of cinema? What exactly did Pan's Labryinth advance? 

I really enjoyed Pan's Labryinth but I think I agree with Hatifnatten and GK.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

Now i know what Shion is talking about. Blue Valentine has really fucked me in the ass, i cant stop thinking about it  Its such a sad movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> Pan's labyrinth is probably the most overrated movie in the history of overrating.



Not enough people have seen it to overrate it, unlike some other stinkers that are praised to kingdom come.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't you ignore me Ennoea.  Explain the American Beauty comment because I don't see where you're coming from at all.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)

That movie ALREADY feels incredibly dated, that is probably the main thrust of it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Taleran said:


> That movie ALREADY feels incredibly dated, that is probably the main thrust of it.



 Maybe I'm taking crazy pills or something...

Please explain what you mean. There is nothing about the movie I see that seems at all dated or screams "late 90's" or anything... and I just watched it like a year ago.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

There are a couple of scenes which are great, especially towards the end but overall it's a very dated movie.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> There are a couple of scenes which are great, especially towards the end but overall it's a very dated movie.



Guys, its really not enough to just say its dated.  Elaborate.

I can say something like Donnie Darko is dated _because_ its theme and main character(s) spoke more to "Generation X'rs" which were all about disillusionment and angst rather then the current Facebook Generation. 

I can say films like Chicken Little and Shrek are dated _because_ most of the comedy is derived from pop culture references of their time. Kids in the year 2030 are gonna be like "what's all this rubbish about then? PASS" and go play CoD: MW 15.

I don't see anything like that with American Beauty though. I'm not even that much of an American Beauty fan but it being dated isn't a problem I ever found with it.... so, if you can, please elaborate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

The Thing (2011) - 6/10


It was okay.

It seemed like 90% of the movie was just a blatant rehash of the original.  I was like, "Wait, is this a prequel or a remake?" throughout the entire film.

I mean they ripped off everything from the lock-down room, escape, group test, autopsy.

I guess it makes sense that the two events would be very similar, but come on!


----------



## b0rt (Jan 17, 2012)

Shadow ~ 9/10

fucked up movie, the end was questionable. one of those you'd have to watch a couple of times to understand fully. good replay value though and interesting so I give it a 9.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Citizen Kane is a much better movie than Apocalypse Now. 


"Not enough people have seen Pan's Labyrinth to overrate it" - Pan's Labyrinth is not obscure.


Last time I saw American Beauty it didn't feel dated at all. In fact, it has aged much better than most famous 90s movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

b0rt said:


> Shadow ~ 9/10
> 
> fucked up movie, the end was questionable. one of those you'd have to watch a couple of times to understand fully. good replay value though and interesting so I give it a 9.


Never heard of this one; what's it about?


Violent By Design said:


> Citizen Kane is a much better movie than Apocalypse Now.
> 
> 
> "Not enough people have seen Pan's Labyrinth to overrate it" - Pan's Labyrinth is not obscure.
> ...



Both movies are overrated, but Citizen Kane is much more interesting at least.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



These are really cool!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Just saying American Beauty is dated because it's old is a cop out.  In what way do you mean that it's dated.  In terms of technique or just cause it came out in 1999


----------



## Z (Jan 17, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Pan's Labyrinth is extremely overrated.
> 
> I don't hate it, but it is way way overrated lol.





Hatifnatten said:


> Pan's labyrinth is probably the most overrated movie in the history of overrating.
> An overpraised by pretentious assholes mediocre meh, like everything Del Toro does.
> Still, not a _bad_ movie.



These.

I appreciate Pan's Labyrinth for what it is. It has excellent visuals/designs, but I wasn't engrossed by it. It wasn't entertainment for me. Overall, I didn't like the movie nor did I dislike it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> There are a couple of scenes which are great, especially towards the end but overall it's a very dated movie.


I agree.

American Beauty is very dated.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

All I remember about 'American Beauty' is Kevin Spacey wanking it in the shower.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

I need to watch American Beauty again. I haven't seen that in years and don't even remember if it's good or not.


Anyway, I did watch *The Thirteenth Floor* over again this weekend.


I give that a 7.5/10

Not quite as good the second time around. It's like knowing the ending ruins the movie. Some movies are better on repeat views... not this one. Originally I would have given it probably an 8.5 or so.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> "Not enough people have seen Pan's Labyrinth to overrate it" - Pan's Labyrinth is not obscure.



It's not obscure at all, but most overrated movie of all overrated movies. I doubt it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

^So does your silence about American Beauty translate into "I don't know what I'm talking about?"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> All I remember about 'American Beauty' is Kevin Spacey wanking it in the shower.


If you ever choose to watch it again... you would be astonished by how dated it's become.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

what exactly is dated about american beauty? every thing that happened in the movie is just as relevant now as it was in 1999 or 1998.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)

*District 9* 

First time seeing this since the theaters still works as damn fine Sci-Fi/Action on the very best levels. Still amazing this was Shartlo's first movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's not obscure at all, but most overrated movie of all overrated movies. I doubt it.



Yeah, the most overrated movie would fall to Avatar. 

Pan's Labyrinth is at least a good film, in that you can at least see why people like it, even if it is overrated.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> what exactly is dated about american beauty? every thing that happened in the movie is just as relevant now as it was in 1999 or 1998.



I don't think we're getting an answer. Just a bunch of people talking to be talking. 

Rukia, typical, is being a troll. My last comment to Ennoea was honestly just to see how *he'd* react and he did exactly what I thought he would.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, the most overrated movie would fall to Avatar.


Inception, Back to the Future, and Titanic would battle Avatar for that title.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

Taleran said:


> *District 9*
> 
> Still amazing this was Shartlo's first movie.



"It's the sweetie man coming!"


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, the most overrated movie would fall to Avatar.
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth is at least a good film, in that you can at least see why people like it, even if it is overrated.


I'd argue The Dark Knight is even more overrated. Avatar at least had an equally large hatebase so the overrated and underrated balanced each other out. TDK was hyped up as the best thing since sliced bread and no one said otherwise.

I like The Dark Knight but it's the most overrated film I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

so are we just naming movies that we didn't like that much that grossed a lot of money in the box office as most overrated? it seems to be the fad which has me perplexed on why spiderman 3 and transformers hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty much everything Nolan has made is terrible. So yeah, any one of his films can be considered overrated.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> so are we just naming movies that we didn't like that much that grossed a lot of money in the box office as most overrated? it seems to be the fad which has me perplexed on why spiderman 3 and transformers hasn't been mentioned.


Not at all. In fact my example, The Dark Knight, is a good film. Overrated movies aren't always bad movies.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Not at all. In fact my example, The Dark Knight, is a good film. Overrated movies aren't always bad movies.



avatar and the dark knight? um...how are those movies overrated? by who and how well are they "rated"? overrated by the masses i suppose.


if i consider a film overrated or underrated (i see no use to use those terms in most situations), its usually by a crowd that is as knowledgeable (or more) about film as myself. what would be the point in calling a movie overrated because some guy who sees 5 movies a year called it the greatest of all time?


----------



## RussianBerserk (Jan 17, 2012)

American Beauty 9,3 / 10


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to wonderful world of compartmentalizing stuff you don't like in categories that are completely personal just to avoid them interacting with the stuff you do like.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

*High and Low*

I enjoyed this very much. It has a nice build up. Starts out as a drama in one setting, then it basically explodes and turns into a detailed police procedural while showing us 60s Japan and then culminates in a very good ending scene. I don't rememebr seeing such a meticulous portrayal of police procedurals before and this wasn't what I initially expected, but it was cool.



Furious George said:


> I don't really get comments likes this. Film is a visual medium before anything else so advancements on a cinematographic basis are a very big deal. If that area doesn't make something a masterpiece, then what else should?
> 
> That's like saying "Picasso's work was a big influence (perspective wise), no denying, but in itself it isn't special."



Just because something's influental or improved certain fields, doesn't make it a masterpiece. You can call it groundbreaking though. 
CK is a good movie, but if I compare it to other movies like AN, the only thing it has going for it is its innovations.
And that Picasso comparison is just plain bad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

RussianBerserk said:


> American Beauty 9,3 / 10



how could you like such a dated movie? it's almost as bad as the _Jazz Singer_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> so are we just naming movies that we didn't like that much that grossed a lot of money in the box office as most overrated? it seems to be the fad which has me perplexed on why spiderman 3 and transformers hasn't been mentioned.


No one has ever told me that Spider-man 3 is good.  Nor have I ever heard praise for the Transformers franchise.  How can something be overrated when everyone knows that they suck?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No one has ever told me that Spider-man 3 is good.  Nor have I ever heard praise for the Transformers franchise.  How can something be overrated when everyone knows that they suck?





really, i find it hard to believe youve never met a person who thought spiderman 3 or transformers (there is a reason why a jillion people saw the 2nd one) was good.


you think most people who watch summer popcorn flicks think those movies suck? those movies gather plenty of praise from casual fans.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Just because something's influental or improved certain fields, doesn't make it a masterpiece. You can call it groundbreaking though.
> CK is a good movie, but if I compare it to other movies like AN, the only thing it has going for it is its innovations.
> And that Picasso comparison is just plain bad.



I think when a movie improves so heavily upon the medium like Citizen Kane did you can't help but call it a masterpiece. Cinematography isn't just a "certain field". It a defining component of film, arguably the most important.

I can also say that the acting (though Welles's performance was a little overrated) and script for Citizen Kane was also phenomenal so I can't agree that technical stuff is all it has going for it.

And I don't think my Picasso comparison was bad at all.  The point I was making is that in both cases the importance of the stuff CK/Picasso innovated is being downplayed. Cinematography IS film.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah but casual fans don't know shit to begin with

in any medium really


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)

Not to mention Kane is a film from 50 years ago that is still gripping involving and pretty hilarious for the right reasons.

The movie is an absolute treat to watch, just like a movie like M is a classic Kane is and is fantastic.

(That being said if given a choice going back to the originator of this argument, I would watch Apocalypse Now, that doesn't mean one film is any better than the other)


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Inception, Back to the Future, and Titanic would battle Avatar for that title.





Gaiash said:


> I'd argue The Dark Knight is even more overrated. Avatar at least had an equally large hatebase so the overrated and underrated balanced each other out. TDK was hyped up as the best thing since sliced bread and no one said otherwise.
> 
> I like The Dark Knight but it's the most overrated film I've ever enjoyed.



I don't disagree that there are plenty of contenders for the title. I was just giving my personal opinion. In addition to the money it made, the fan reaction was ridiculous.



That Being the best example.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2012)

What's overrated is another way of saying "I don't like it, but everyone else does".

I actually think Spider Man 3 is okay. It has some good elements, but it's also mixed in with some awful elements.

I agree with the Nostalgia Critic, Sam Raimi just lost focus of how far he could go with it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Pretty much everything Nolan has made is terrible. So yeah, any one of his films can be considered overrated.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> avatar and the dark knight? um...how are those movies overrated?


Well...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDxgNjMTPIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> So does your silence about American Beauty translate into "I don't know what I'm talking about?"



Middle Class suburban nightmare filled with exaggerated Characters. Practically every TV series has already touched upon the subjects and done it much better. Yes it's satire but it's overly comical and abit silly. First time I watched it I loved the film, the second time I found it over the top. It's a good movie but it's not old enough to be a timeless classic. This is obv just my opinion of the film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> What's overrated is another way of saying "I don't like it, but everyone else does".



No it's someone praising something that you believe doesn't warrant it. I can claim so and so is overrated even though I might like it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Middle Class suburban nightmare filled with exaggerated Characters. Practically every TV series has already touched upon the subjects and done it much better. Yes it's satire but it's overly comical and abit silly. First time I watched it I loved the film, the second time I found it over the top. It's a good movie but it's not old enough to be a timeless classic.



I see your points but that isn't really dated per se. Cliche and dated are too very different things. All of the subjects covered in AB are still very relevant today... and people still live in middle-class suburbia.

My problem with American Beauty is the subject matter doesn't do much for me. I could never take white-suburbia angst serious and Mendez gets a little melodramatic if he is given too much control (Revolutionary Road was painful for me). Other then that I loved it. 

Thanks for answering.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> you think most people who watch summer popcorn flicks think those movies suck? those movies gather plenty of praise from casual fans.


I saw all three Transformers films in the theater.

I hated the first film.  I saw the second one anyway.  I hated Revenge of the Fallen.  I saw Dark Side of the Moon anyway.  People will line up to see a spectacle even if they expect it to suck.  I see shitty films primarily to stay up-to-date with pop culture.  I need to be able to voice my opinion when the topic comes up.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)

Dark Side of the Moon was the best because it felt the most like what a Michael Bay giant robot movie would. The first one was too much Spielberg infecting Michael Bay and their styles do not come together very well.

I go to Bay movies to see shit blow up and the first two movies didn't have enough of that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I saw all three Transformers films in the theater.
> 
> I hated the first film.  I saw the second one anyway.  I hated Revenge of the Fallen.  I saw Dark Side of the Moon anyway.  People will line up to see a spectacle even if they expect it to suck.  I see shitty films primarily to stay up-to-date with pop culture.  I need to be able to voice my opinion when the topic comes up.


This.

And every single time I saw them, the audience gave a standing ovation.

And I saw _Dark of the Moon_ in theaters three times.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't do Bay anymore. 

I used to be on that whole "watch it to laugh at how bad it is" schtick with him but then I realized I was still "voting" for him by buying the movie ticket. 

I don't want to be part of the problem anymore.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I saw all three Transformers films in the theater.
> 
> I hated the first film.  I saw the second one anyway.  I hated Revenge of the Fallen.  I saw Dark Side of the Moon anyway.  People will line up to see a spectacle even if they expect it to suck.  I see shitty films primarily to stay up-to-date with pop culture.  I need to be able to voice my opinion when the topic comes up.



 you just explained why you saw it. you're really ignorant if you think all those people saw it because they thought it would suck. its' not like there was a town meeting where everyone got together and said lets go check out transformers.

also, you're just wasting your own money for paying for movies you're not going to like. the 3rd transformers is hardly an important part of pop culture, and all it does is support more crappy movies which you complain about .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Revolutionary Road went to the extremes.

I actually didn't hate the first Transformers movie at the time, the action was poor but it didn't it take it self too seriously. After that though I've only seen the films on DVD with friends. I'd never pay money to see them in cinema.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> And every single time I saw them, the audience gave a standing ovation.


You are fucking lying.

Films don't get standing ovations.  Not in the United States at least.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

The eff are you talking about? Almost every time I go to a movie where a large amount of the audience appears to be 25 or younger, there's a standing ovation. I tell no lie.

Transformers movies = standing ovation

Beauty and the Beast 3D = standing ovation

Thor = standing ovation

just to name a few


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

The only Bay movie I watched in theater was Pearl Harbor

and it was enough


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

I have lived in Alaska, California, Texas, Wyoming, Ohio, Colorado, and Oklahoma.  I am 29 years old.  My relationship with the film industry is not a new phenomenon.  I have never seen a film receive a standing ovation.  One troll in the audience occasionally claps on his own at the end.  Never more than that though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Count yourself lucky. Happens all the time here. People are easily impressed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> Films don't get standing ovations. Not in the United States at least.



Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's chest got one. People just got up and started applauding

The only other time I remember was Rush Hour 2.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

people in stunna's town are stupid.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, lol. They applauded for _On Stranger Tides_ too.

I hate my town. (not for that reason.)


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

I never saw a standing ovation at any theatre. Don't know where ya catch your movies at. People barely even clap where I go.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh, lol. They applauded for _On Stranger Tides_ too.
> 
> I hate my town. (not for that reason.)



for what reason stunna? let me know how you feel.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Because the theater's the only cool place to go. That and Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Because the theater's the only cool place to go. That and Barnes and Noble.



what about church?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

I remember Rush Hour 2 was filled with morons so the applauding made sense, they lost themselves everytime Chris Tucker squeaked.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The only other time I remember was Rush Hour 2.



Deserved if true.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I remember Rush Hour 2 was filled with morons so the applauding made sense, they lost themselves everytime Chris Tucker squeaked.



you're from the USA?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

My church is outta town.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My church is outta town.



i dont wanna hear no excuses, get your fucking ass to church.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Sometimes I like it when my theater is filled with morons. It makes action movies a lot better. 

I remember thinking the Incredible Hulk (not Ang Lee) was this amazing movie when I saw it in theaters because everyone would lose it when the Hulk did anything. 

Then I saw it by myself at home and well, you know the rest.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I never saw a standing ovation at any theatre. Don't know where ya catch your movies at. People barely even clap where I go.



People over here barely even talk during a movie; mostly just sit quietly, well-behaved

unlike (some) people in the USA


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

people clap and whistle when ever there is some cool celeb cameo or some form of comedic revenge.

like if a guy who has been trolling the whole movie finally gets punched in the face, people will clap.


also, midnight premiers seem to have more active crowds.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, definitely. I hate midnight premieres though. Too tiring.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

too late for you junior.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna's bedtime is 9:30 so you can't blame him.



> you're from the USA



UK. Midnight or Late showings on Weekends get crazy round my end, especially if it's a horror movie. I remember the first Paranormal activity in the cinema, the asian girls just went nuts.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

The worst showing I've ever been to actually is Avatar. Filled with moronic Cameron fans, chanting his name and some had blue paint over their faces. But that's not even the worst part, this one annoying girl started to talk loudly about how Cameron had made Titanic and that it was the highest grossing movie of all time


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The worst showing I've ever been to actually is Avatar. Filled with moronic Cameron fans, chanting his name and some had blue paint over their faces. But that's not even the worst part, this one annoying girl started to talk loudly about how Cameron had made Titanic and that it was the highest grossing movie of all time



youre so lucky.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The worst showing I've ever been to actually is Avatar. Filled with moronic Cameron fans, chanting his name and some had blue paint over their faces. But that's not even the worst part, this one annoying girl started to talk loudly about how Cameron had made Titanic and that it was the highest grossing movie of all time



       .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

man that sounds terrible

I've only seen people clap near the end of some films.  I fucking hate it when people do that

and for some reason I'm glad that in Stunna's town a bookstore is one of the few cool places

I wish my town had bookstores.  The nearest one is at least 20 minutes away by car.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

barnes and noble isnt what i would call a cool place


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No it's someone praising something that you believe doesn't warrant it. I can claim so and so is overrated even though I might like it.



That's....pretty much what I said.

I wasn't saying you shouldn't argue that such and such is overrated, but its true. If I have any issue, its that some people become elitist over it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> barnes and noble isnt what i would call a cool place



yeah that's true

but it's a bookstore

I like bookstores


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

What do we think of Studio Ghibli's next film?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

looks like all their other movies. not sure what else there is to say.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

none of their films are identical

outside the art style


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Middle Class suburban nightmare filled with exaggerated Characters. Practically every TV series has already touched upon the subjects and done it much better. Yes it's satire but it's overly comical and abit silly. First time I watched it I loved the film, the second time I found it over the top. It's a good movie but it's not old enough to be a timeless classic. This is obv just my opinion of the film.


Good post.  That's exactly how I would have phrased it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> barnes and noble isnt what i would call a cool place


It is if you like to read .

There's only a couple of flims I remember a standing ovation for:

Transformers
Spider-Man
Spider-Man 2
Star Trek

I don't think the first two Spidey movies were worth a standing ovation, now that I look back on it(I was in 2nd grade when I saw Spider-Man,and 4th grade for 2), they really weren't that good. Transformers didn't need a standing ovation either.

Although I thought Star Trek did. It really surprised me how good it was.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> It is if you like to read .
> 
> There's only a couple of flims I remember a standing ovation for:
> 
> ...



or if you like to waste your money.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

I would have clapped for Star Trek.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 17, 2012)

My libraries sometimes don't have the books I want, or the new book that came out 2 days ago .

I plan on pre-ordering the next Dresden File book at Barnes & Noble  .



Rukia said:


> I would have clapped for Star Trek.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

It's Miyazaki, so I'mma see it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> or if you like to waste your money.



buying books isnt a waste of money


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

The only new anime I somewhat look forward to is the Berserk trilogy

I try to keep my expectations moderate though


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Middle Class suburban nightmare filled with exaggerated Characters. Practically every TV series has already touched upon the subjects and done it much better. Yes it's satire but it's overly comical and abit silly. First time I watched it I loved the film, the second time I found it over the top. It's a good movie but it's not old enough to be a timeless classic. This is obv just my opinion of the film.



Sorry, I went to sleep lol.

Anyways, I don't have any idea why I brought up AB in a discussion about Pan's Labyrinth. No clue what-so-ever except I was boozing at the time



I think there are a billion things that make AB brilliant. Each character is extremely well written and each have many layers. Acting/directing are top notch. Cinematography is amazing.

Example: Each of Lester's fantasies involve someone he believes to be 'wild' and feature red rose petals. The petals represent Carolyn and Angela represents what his wife used to be like. He misses the connection he and his wife used to share. There are just many things you can think about, discuss etc. I have probably seen it 10 times by now, and I never get tired of it. In fact, every time he says "..and Jane.." during the closing, I still tear up. It all just tugs at my heart 


And yeah, Revolutionary Road was complete tripe. except for the Electroshock Therapy Mathematician. He was fucking awesome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> buying books isnt a waste of money



it is if you buy them from barnes and noble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> you just explained why you saw it. you're really ignorant if you think all those people saw it because they thought it would suck. its' not like there was a town meeting where everyone got together and said lets go check out transformers.
> 
> also, you're just wasting your own money for paying for movies you're not going to like. the 3rd transformers is hardly an important part of pop culture, and all it does is support more crappy movies which you complain about .


You know what.  You are right.  I am wrong.

I just don't have a feel for what is hip anymore.  Movies like The Devil Inside are making over 30 million at the box office for a single weekend.  I knew no one that wanted to see it.  No one online was talking about it.  But people came out and saw it.

Stranger Tides made over a billion dollars worldwide.  Everyone I talked to was sick of the franchise.  My friends and I are different cats apparently.



Violent By Design said:


> also, midnight premiers seem to have more active crowds.


Definitely true.

Return of the King was nuts.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What do we think of Studio Ghibli's next film?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> it is if you buy them from barnes and noble.



not online.  I bought two books that would have been around $60 for only $30 on their site.  But sometimes I don't mind paying full price for a book.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> The only new anime I somewhat look forward to is the Berserk trilogy


Are you trolling?  Is there such a thing?

The anime was fantastic.  I know I have been waiting for like 8 years now for a follow up.  I had given up hope.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

there is a movie trilogy for berserk coming out, I think it tries to cover the golden arc thing.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

I was permanently banned from the local bookstore, so I have to go to B&N. 



Parallax said:


> I've only seen people clap near the end of some films.  I fucking hate it when people do that


Every time people do this, I want to fucking chop their arms off. 
Not as bad as when people rhythm clap on concerts, though. Jesus fucking Christ that pisses me off.



Furious George said:


> What do we think of Studio Ghibli's next film?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> none of their films are identical
> 
> outside the art style



you really can't think of any other similarities?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's Miyazaki, so I'mma see it.





ThePseudo said:


> Miyazaki doesn't have it him anymore.



This isn't Miyazaki's film, broku and brohan. He's only doing the screenplay. 

The next film he is going to direct, I heard, is going to be very serious and far less whimsical. Its about the recent earthquake/typhoon/nuclear tragedy... mainly focusing on the nuclear stuff.

I like Miyazaki and all but I really hope he doesn't make me hug a tree.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Are you trolling?  Is there such a thing?
> 
> The anime was fantastic.  I know I have been waiting for like 8 years now for a follow up.  I had given up hope.



Yep, and all 3 movies are coming out this year in Japan. It's going to cover the Golden Age arc though, so no follow up...for now.

Why didn't you just pick up the manga ?

Thinking about Miura's release schedule though....


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This isn't Miyazaki's film, broku and brohan. He's only doing the screenplay.
> 
> The next film he is going to direct, I heard, is going to be very serious and far less whimsical. Its about the recent earthquake/typhoon/nuclear tragedy... mainly focusing on the nuclear stuff.
> 
> I like Miyazaki and all but I really hope he doesn't make me hug a tree.



A mix between _Princess Mononoke_ and _Grave of the Fireflies_?
My body is ready.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Is is going to be a bit more adult then the anime? As amazing as it was, the anime left out a lot of the "Berserkier" side of Berserk.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> you really can't think of any other similarities?


There are many, but not many that apply to _Arrietty._


Furious George said:


> I like Miyazaki and all but I really hope he doesn't make me hug a tree.


Princess Mononoke had a green aesop.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

was the anime even worth watching? i never saw the point in watching it when the manga covered more and was drawn a lot better.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Hard to imagine since I thought the anime did a good job of being unpleasant.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

The Berserk anime was terrible

great soundtrack though

read the manga instead, it's way more violent which sounds juvenile until you realize how strong of an impression the violence in that series makes.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There are many, but not many that apply to _Arrietty._



One of the main themes of _Arrietty_ is growing up, which is a theme in almost every Ghibli movie.

It also has a strong emphasis on friendship/family and features a conflict between what the main character wants to do and what she thinks that she should do.

It definitely bears strong resemblance to other Ghibli movies, particularly _Kiki's Delivery Service_ and _Ponyo_.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

No one that has read the manga ever likes the anime version.  General rule of thumb.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> was the anime even worth watching? i never saw the point in watching it when the manga covered more and was drawn a lot better.



Oooh, its worth watching alright. It wasn't what the manga is (or rather, was) but it was great.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

I doubt this new version will be more adult, maybe if it were an OVA series. I just can't imagine showing something like the Eclipse in its "whole glory" in the theaters 



Jena said:


> A mix between _Princess Mononoke_ and _Grave of the Fireflies_?
> My body is ready.



some info


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No one that has read the manga ever likes the anime version.  General rule of thumb.



not true I really like the Yu Yu Hakusho and Hunter X Hunter anime.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> some info



Danke sch?n


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Terrible TV show headed to CBS.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

*Stunna! *

I don't want you ever reading the Berserk manga. EVER. Do I make myself clear, young man?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia, I posted the trailer a while ago, seems you missed it


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> not true I really like the Yu Yu Hakusho and Hunter X Hunter anime.


That's fair.  I did like Yu Yu Hakusho.

I can name about a dozen I didn't like though.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Yep, and all 3 movies are coming out this year in Japan. It's going to cover the Golden Age arc though, so no follow up...for now.
> 
> Why didn't you just pick up the manga ?
> 
> *Thinking about Miura's release schedule though....*



I gave up on it ages ago because of that.

I dunno how much he's released since then. I've heard bad things about recent chapters.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Terrible TV show headed to CBS.



Problems I have with this:

The name is terrible
CBS is terrible
Sherlock Holmes living in New York City (and possibly being an American) is terrible
Cashing in on a fad is terrible


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I gave up on it ages ago because of that.
> 
> I dunno how much he's released since then. I've heard bad things about recent chapters.



I wouldn't really listen to that.  Berserk doesn't read well at all by single chapters and I'm sure that's still no exception.  All at once it'll probably read smoothly.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)

I find there to be rarely a reason to watch animes that aren't original or have some reason to exist, AKIRA for example being a variation on the story by the original creator of the manga.

Especially the longer running the series is. I tried watching Monster for example could not get into it, so I read it instead and it worked much better on the page.

Watched One Piece prior to reading and skipped the YYH manga and watched it because the dub was fantastic.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I've heard bad things about recent chapters.



The tone is completely different in the newer chapters. Very Tolkien-ish. Mermaids and what not... more Stunna friendly.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I gave up on it ages ago because of that.
> 
> I dunno how much he's released since then. I've heard bad things about recent chapters.



When did you stop reading it?

Guts and co still haven't reached Elfheim yet, and have been battling sea monsters and a Sea King for a while now


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 17, 2012)

Paranormal activity 1 & 2.. I liked them and were great, 4.0 out of 5.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, I dunno how long to wait though man. I've kinda forgotten what's going on. Think I got to the bit where Skull Knight misses Griffith and fucks up weird giant tentacle tree form Ganishka.

Edit: Still haven't got to Elfheim 

I assumed that arc had finished 

I don't mind mermaids and Tolkienesque stuff, it was all getting a bit grim, some levity might be nice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> more Stunna friendly.


Stunna doesn't give a darn.  He watches rape scenes with his mom.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> One of the main themes of _Arrietty_ is growing up, which is a theme in almost every Ghibli movie.
> 
> It also has a strong emphasis on friendship/family and features a conflict between what the main character wants to do and what she thinks that she should do.
> 
> It definitely bears strong resemblance to other Ghibli movies, particularly _Kiki's Delivery Service_ and _Ponyo_.


I haven't seen the movie; I was basing it off the trailer. However, _Kiki_ is my favorite Miyazaki film (after _Mononoke_ at least), so this is good news to me.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw Arrietty at the cinema. It's not bad, but not an overly memorable Miyazaki movie. Some of the visuals are really nice though, and the cat's fun.

It's defo for a younger audience than a lot of the Ghibli films, though probably not to the extent of Ponyo.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Stunna doesn't give a darn.  He watches rape scenes with his mom.



You know I asked him about this. I can't even watch the Lesbian sex scene in black swan with my folks much less a rape scene. Damn Stunna, didn't you know what you were gonna see?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Yeah, I dunno how long to wait though man. I've kinda forgotten what's going on. Think I got to the bit where Skull Knight misses Griffith and fucks up weird giant tentacle tree form Ganishka.
> 
> Edit: Still haven't got to Elfheim
> 
> ...



The Ganishka stuff was really eh when read in pieces.  But I liked it loads more when I read it all at once again.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

the Zombie pirates they were fighting are awesome, the captains hilarious  

*Tucker and Dale vs Evil - C*

pretty funny satire on the slasher sub-genre. There's a really good scene that imitates Texas Chainsaw Massacre involving Tucker, a chainsaw and a bees nest.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> You know I asked him about this. I can't even watch the Lesbian sex scene in black swan with my folks much less a rape scene. Damn Stunna, didn't you know what you were gonna see?


Nope.**


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Stunna doesn't give a darn.  He watches rape scenes with his mom.



You say that because you haven't read the manga (I assume). I was only half-kidding. Berserk is on a whole different level of wrong. Stunna should never read it. It would give him nightmares, take his virginity, make him confused about his sexuality and then he would become a family man.... only to kill them in his insanity! 

There are parts of that manga that I'm not sure *I'm* old enough to be reading.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

hey, here's a random idea for an adaptation

Berserk directed by Mel Gibson

y/n?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Kristen Stewart as Caska.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> hey, here's a random idea for an adaptation
> 
> Berserk directed by Mel Gibson
> 
> y/n?



LOL, it really couldn't be done right by anyone else.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You say that because you haven't read the manga (I assume). I was only half-kidding. Berserk is on a whole different level of wrong. Stunna should never read it. It would give him nightmares, take his virginity, make him confused about his sexuality and then he would become a family man.... only to kill them in his insanity!
> 
> There are parts of that manga that I'm not sure *I'm* old enough to be reading.



Outside of Mist Valley and the Troll Orgy it's not _that_ bad.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

could you even make a good adaptation of that story without offending someone?  I mean the Golden Age finale is plenty violent.  Let's not even get to the Christian section of that manga


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Michael Fassbender as Gatts.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

Fassbender as Locus more like.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Fassbender as Guts?  He's not big enough

Locus would be great casting though


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Outside of Mist Valley and the Troll Orgy it's not _that_ bad.



To me it was.  Maybe because I never read a seinen til' then and I watched the anime before I read the manga. Imagine my surprise. 



Parallax said:


> could you even make a good adaptation of that story without offending someone?  I mean the Golden Age finale is plenty violent.*  Let's not even get to the Christian section of that manga*



Yeah, that's another reason I wouldn't want Stunna reading it... at least not without a good priest at hand.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Tom Hardy is 5'4" and he is playing Bane.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tom Hardy is 5'4" and he is playing Bane.



and nobody has shut up about that since


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> hey, here's a random idea for an adaptation
> 
> Berserk directed by Mel Gibson
> 
> y/n?



I'd watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

I know.  It's such a trivial matter.  The complaining is getting ridiculous.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

Ryan Gosling as Serpico
Michelle Williams as Farnese


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

Gosling as Serpico is the best idea.  Especially since Serpico is definitely the best character to come out Post-Golden Age


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I know.  It's such a trivial matter.  The complaining is getting ridiculous.



I'm pretty sure it was worse with Heath.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd watch Gosling and Williams in anything.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

Care Mulligan would be a better choice for Farnesse. Channing Tatum as Guts.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I'm pretty sure it was worse with Heath.


Probably.

Lots of negative people around.  They won't even give the film a chance.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Nikolai Valuev as Wyald


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia your attempts to build hype just so you can knock it down won't work lol.

And Stunna do not read Berserk, just stay the hell away from it. You don't want to see Horses raping women.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

@Whimsy 
looooooooooool

(you mean Wyald)



Amuro said:


> Care Mulligan would be a better choice for Farnesse. *Channing Tatum as Guts*.



 and who would be Griffith? Jonah Hill?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

*Sherlock: A Scandal in Belgravia: A*

I think this show is making me hate the movies. Everything is just 100x better here.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

so i know everyone rags on award season and that it is generally shit but i was quite pleased to see that amidst all the circle jerking that Idris Elba won a Golden Globe for his role as the titular character in the brilliant Luther.  





αshɘs said:


> and who would be Griffith? Jonah Hill?



I was thinking more along the lines of Ryan Phillippe. Dwayne Johnson could be Zodd.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

I want to be Idris Elba when I grow up.

And Benedict Cumberbatch.

_At the same time._


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Amuro said:


> so i know everyone rags on award season and that it is generally shit but i was quite pleased to see that amidst all the circle jerking that Idris Elba won a Golden Globe for his role as the titular character in the brilliant Luther.




Yeah same, really pleased for the man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Let's see CBS try to top BBC with Sherlock, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I want to be Idris Elba when I grow up.
> 
> And Benedict Cumberbatch.
> 
> _At the same time._



your more Wallace than Stringer Bell


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Funny you should mention Idris Elba.


*Spoiler*: _I heard he has a new film coming out this year_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Cumberbatch and Pulver are so perfect as Holmes and Adler respectively.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was going to be _so_ disappointed if she had died.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Amuro said:


> your more Wallace than Stringer Bell


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

I need to pick up some series

The Wire and Sherlock for instance seem great


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I need to pick up some series
> 
> The Wire and Sherlock for instance seem great



Both are great, Sherlock can be a tad inconsistent between episodes but damn its miles better than the tripe Ritchie made.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Berserk: Guts Biopic

Sean Penn: Guts
Morgan Freeman: Caska
John Malkovich: Griffiths
Jack Nicholson: Puck
Helena Bonham Carter: Farnese
Meryl Streep: Serpico
Diane Keaton: Schierke

You know that shit would win Oscars.

Pick Sherlock, only 6 episodes and it's good stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone played BioShock? It's dark, I'm home alone, and scared.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> And Stunna do not read Berserk, just stay the hell away from it. You don't want to see Horses raping women.



+ to the Mangaka for originality I suppose.

I never played the game, but watched a walk through of Bioshock with cut scenes from start to finish. I enjoyed the story as I would any good film.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd swap Jack Nicholson with Joe Pesci for a laugh.



Stunna said:


> Anyone played BioShock? It's dark, I'm home alone, and scared.



You should Amnesia instead Stunna thats all like rainbows and bunny rabbits compared to Bioshock.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

The poor thing is scared of Bioshock, Berserk will rape his innocence.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone played BioShock? It's dark, I'm home alone, and scared.



You should read Franken Fran.
It's the upbeat story of a girl and her pet kitty.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

Franken Fran ain't scary it's just all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Horror isn't my forte.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

I never got round to reading Franken Fran, I've heard it's good in a guilty pleasure kind of way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Dead Space 2 is kind of creepy, it's the only game that has sort of got to me in years.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna read Uzumaki, it's this really sweet tale of a town that begins to love Spirals. It's got everything, cute babies, lovely pregnant women, people sharing their housing costs by living close to eachother. Wholesome good time.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I never got round to reading Franken Fran, I've heard it's good in a guilty pleasure kind of way.


I really like it. It doesn't really have a cohesive plot, though. There are some elements that tie it together (mostly the characters), but each chapter is basically like an independent short story. 



Ennoea said:


> Stunna read Uzumaki, it's this really sweet tale of a town that begins to love Spirals. It's got everything, cute babies, lovely pregnant women, people sharing their housing costs by living close to eachother. Wholesome good time.


You're totally right 
It's the sweetest story I've ever read. The art is just plain adorable.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

**


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Dead Space 2 is kind of creepy, it's the only game that has sort of got to me in years.



Yeah that had alot of really creepy shit in it. I super rushed through the section where you revisit the ship from the first game. Seeing all messages on the walls written in blood under the UV lights just didn't sit right with me.

I'm a wimp.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmmm, could be really bad.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> **


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> Yeah that had alot of really creepy shit in it. I super rushed through the section where you revisit the ship from the first game. Seeing all messages on the walls written in blood under the UV lights just didn't sit right with me



I knew the bastards would pull something crazy every time the lights go off in the game. I can imagine younger kids being horrified by it, unless i'm being naive because Resident Evil used to scare me


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Horror isn't my forte.


Martial Arts aren't MartialHorror's forte either.  Seriously.  When was the last time he watched one?  He watches 90% horror films.  The name is fraudulent.  He really should change his name to ActionHorror.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

Is Bioshock even suppose to be scary? Come on Stunna...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Bioshock makes Stunna wet the bed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Is Bioshock even suppose to be scary? Come on Stunna...


>survival horror

derp


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow.  Didn't realize they were making a live action Rugrats film.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWV3Y59uHJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

that was retarded.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

So when is John carter out again?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you think John Carter looks good?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks like the new Phantom Menace tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Had a cool enough trailer.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

*Pirates of the Caribbean 4: Jack Runs Around and Does Stuff*- 2/10
The first time I saw this movie (during the midnight premiere) I thought it was pretty boring and mediocre. Watching it a second time, it's even more boring and mediocre. 
The only scene that I somewhat enjoyed was the scene with the mermaids. Once it was over, I fell back asleep.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea claims that the movie received a standing ovation, Jena.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Dead Man's chest did. Like hell I'd watch the new one in Cinema


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

No, I said that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

is devil inside any good?


john carter looks dumb, isn't it a disney film too? anything that looks cool with disney usually turns out being dumb.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

It has 6% on RT. What do you think.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

i assume no then.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

The exit polls for Devil Inside reveal that the audience scored the film an 'F' aggregate.  ActionHorror liked the film more than anyone else in the country.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

ActionHorror liked it, but he said the ending was terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

Is his favorite movie really _Dragon Ball Evolution?_


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

problem???


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

It's not his favourite movie lol. He's just part of the few on Earth who gave it a positive review.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

nah, its his favorite movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2012)

> Martial Arts aren't MartialHorror's forte either. Seriously. When was the last time he watched one? He watches 90% horror films. The name is fraudulent. He really should change his name to ActionHorror.



Er, my last written review (prior to todays) was Project A 2, a Jackie Chan film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

you're racist as hell, you think all jackie chan movies are martial arts films?!?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Mohammed Ali was a jerk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2012)

Bah, I saw the rest of the comments just now.

I gave DBE a 2/4 stars, which is not a positive review.



> you're racist as hell, you think all jackie chan movies are martial arts films?!?



Everything in the 70's and 80's were!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

oh              lol


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea claims that the movie received a standing ovation, Jena.



Jack is so kawaii
OH MY GAWD HE BLEW SOMETHING UP! He's so kewl lolz
Pen?lope Cruz is so prettyl!!! She's almost like Elizabeth lol
I can pretend I'm her when I'm watching the movie and it's like I'm the one kissing Jack zomg!!!
OH MY GAWD A MERMAID! IT'S LIKE ARIEL!!
Jack is so hawt lolz I wish he were my boyfriend
The romance between the hawt guy and Ariel is so romantic! It's like the most romanticalest thing _eva_
OMG YAY! DIS MOVIE WAS AMAZING!!1!1!! Totes the best one!!!
_clap clap clap clap_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Mohammed Ali was a jerk.


I know.  I can't believe he used his influence to put his kid in the new Karate Kid film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2012)

i thought that was 50 cent's kid?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 17, 2012)

*The Horde - F *

Never watched a Zombie movie where nobody brings up the whole shooting in the head thing. Stupid french people.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2012)

lol ActionHorror


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys are too much.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2012)

Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou Episode 2:  B.

Pretty funny once again.  Some stories are better than others.  Really impressed with how the Principal was able to quickly make up a fake story.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You guys are too much.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 17, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Especially the longer running the series is. I tried watching Monster for example could not get into it, so I read it instead and it worked much better on the page.



I haven't read Monster, but I only have 15 episodes left in it. Fucking love it, it even beat Baccano!(One of my top 3 fav anime's)


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2012)

*The Rocketeer: C+*

Funny enough, this movie about flying never really takes off itself. The first act sort of breezes by and it doesn't really feel like anything happens. No real character developments, or any tension or sense of danger from the villains, even when the plot of the Nazis is revealed. However, there's a certain charm to it. It's been compared to the old action serials, but it also feels like a Saturday morning superhero cartoon too. For me, that redeems some of it's faults. I really enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou Episode 2:  B.
> 
> Pretty funny once again.  Some stories are better than others.  Really impressed with how the Principal was able to quickly make up a fake story.



I agree with this. I hope the ghost story segments stay as a recurring segment throughout the rest of the series. I like how they just start making stuff up randomly about fighting demon lords and going on quests.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna read Uzumaki, it's this really sweet tale of a town that begins to love Spirals. It's got everything, cute babies, lovely pregnant women, people sharing their housing costs by living close to eachother. Wholesome good time.



This manga is all kinds of fucked up. That and gyo.


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2012)

I overslept the discussion again, so i will go on a quoting spree:



Furious George said:


> What do we think of Studio Ghibli's next film?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2012)

Slice said:


> I only know of the live action version of this story from 1997.
> It was quite shit.


lol Tom Felton was in this. And you're right, it was shit.

But in any event, _Arrietty_ was released in Japan in the summer of 2010, and has been online since at least January 2011, when I watched it subtitled. That's what I meant by "this shit came out forever ago". I don't know how long it usually takes them to dub an animated movie, but a year and a half sounds like an awfully long time.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Anything worth watching? Bored.


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> But in any event, _Arrietty_ was released in Japan in the summer of 2010, and has been online since at least January 2011, when I watched it subtitled. That's what I meant by "this shit came out forever ago". I don't know how long it usually takes them to dub an animated movie, but a year and a half sounds like an awfully long time.



Don't know how it is in the US but here in Germany most animated movies come out 4-6 months later.

Not that we ever have Anime showing in cinemas, but stuff like Dreamworks and Disney/Pixar movies.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rashomon :: 9.4/10 :: Can't help but give it a high score, everything about it is good. The story is good, but the directing is astonishing. Now I see what you guys mean when you talk about Kurosawa being one of the best visual storytellers.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

what's really impressive about Rashomon is how much story it covers in 90 minutes.  The length is just right.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes*- This was the only other movie starring James Franco that I liked(the other being 127 Hours). I enjoyed the first half more so than the ape revolution part in the 2nd half. Very nice build for what was to come though .

*My rating: 8.4/10*

* The Hangover Part II*- Wasn't as funny as the first, but not nearly as bad people said it was.

*My rating: 6.1/10*


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> what's really impressive about Rashomon is how much story it covers in 90 minutes.  *The length is just right.*



That's what she said.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k_VeLJWpds&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Finally a decent Blade Runner Fan Trailer. The Original Trailer was crap, The Final Cut Trailer was crap and the countless fan trailer on YouTube are crap. I never watched Blade Runner, but this makes me want to see it. 

Even the cheesey pop tune at the end came of great.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

That trailer doesn't capture the tone of the film at all.  Major misfire in my opinion.

I like you Pseudo.  More often than not you and I agree.  But you haven't even seen Blade Runner?  Seriously?  Stunna is 12 years old and even he has seen it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What do we think of Studio Ghibli's next film?


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2012)

500 days of summer - 8.5/10

I fucking love this movie  Also that indie soundtrack was just so awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2012)

Slice said:


> I only know of the live action version of this story from 1997.
> It was quite shit.


There's a new live action version with Stephen Fry and Christopher Eccleston that's pretty good. The Ghibli version is better but both are better than the 1997 version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Double - 6/10


Richard Gere and Topher Grace. How could they ever make a bad movie? 

Well they managed to make a very mediocre film. Starts out interesting enough: Star detective for the CIA meets young buck from the FBI, going head-to-head over a cold case after an infamous assassin comes out of retirement. 

Then it degrades into a pretty generic action/thriller complete with car chases, "spooky" family scares, and a "shocking twist" at the end that felt like it was just shoehorned in for no fucking reason.

On second thought, I give this shit a* 5/10.*


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That trailer doesn't capture the tone of the film at all.  Major misfire in my opinion.
> 
> I like you Pseudo.  More often than not you and I agree.  But you haven't even seen Blade Runner?  Seriously?  Stunna is 12 years old and even he has seen it.



I know it doesn't capture the mode of the film Ruka, I wast talking about more along the lines of the editing. The editing was well done.

No, I haven't seen Blade Runner. I'm spending some with my grandmother for a while and now I don't have easy access  to films like you guys. I usually buy DVDs with my old man, but now I have to rely on online websites to watch.  I really wanna watch the final cut though.

:sadstunnajpg


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

This just in.  Expendables 2 is going to be PG13.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This just in.  Expendables 2 is going to be PG13.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

*The Kingdom/Riget Season 1*

It's basically hospital series (ER, Chicago Hope, whatever ) meets Twin Peaks. We get to see the everyday happenings of the Kingdom hospital while strange things happen. There's a mystery going on, but just like with TP, it's the journey that matters, if someone only watched this to get to the end of things, it's only going to disappoint. There's humor, drama, a good atmosphere,  it's the characters and their interaction that shine the most. A rather eccentric, colorful bunch that's for sure. 
It has a pretty cool opening too...until the song comes in...


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This just in.  Expendables 2 is going to be PG13.



I don't care much for Expendables, but if this is true I kind of expected it. The franchise can be better milked this way.

I nearly choked on the rice I was eating after I found out Jet-Li's character's name was Ying Yang.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

> Hey, Ennoea, that Berserk Oscar bait movie. Would would be the director? Spielberg?



Spielberg is too cheesy even for an Oscar Bait Berserk movie, perhaps Woody Allen


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Spielberg is too cheesy even for an Oscar Bait Berserk movie, perhaps Woody Allen



Why not Peter Jackson?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

because eno is being facetious


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Peter Jackson isn't Oscar Bait though. I'm being serious Para


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

I read that a couple of people in Liverpool demanded their money back after watching The Artist, because it didn't have any dialogues 

don't know if this is serious or a joke, but wouldn't surprise me if it's the former


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Berserk: Guts Biopic

Sean Penn: Guts
Morgan Freeman: Caska
John Malkovich: Griffiths
Jack Nicholson: Puck
Helena Bonham Carter: Farnese
Meryl Streep: Serpico
Diane Keaton: Schierke

Woody Allen: Screenplay
Oliver Stone: Director

Now if that doesn't make Hollywood take Manga seriously, nothing will



> I read that a couple of people in Liverpool demanded their money back after watching The Artist, because it didn't have any dialogues



Well it is Liverpool


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

it's Liverpool of course it's a real story


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

It's true Ashes. Apparently in their only Odeon cinema they had people asking for their money back, it's quite sad. I'm surprised there were people watching Artist in Liverpool to begin with tho, the types who want their money back atleast.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Who do you think deserves the Oscar for Best Film at the Oscars. Discuss.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

Drive

but it wont be nominated

when are they nominations coming out?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2012)

*Martha Marcy May Marlene*

This movie was not what I was expecting and is pretty great, John Hawkes is SO GOOD in this movie, but the film at its core isn't really even about cults its more about the things people keep secret from their loved one to disastrous effect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

The Green Mile - 8/10


Good stuff. 


I like how they made Michael Clarke Duncan look like a giant. I mean he is pretty big, but he was pretty ridiculous in this movie. 

Makes me want to read the book.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

CMX can read?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

He's a big King fan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Drive
> 
> but it wont be nominated
> 
> when are they nominations coming out?



I don't see why it wouldn't be nominated. The Oscars went full retard and started putting 10 movies for best picture.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2012)

I doubt Expendables 2 will end up being PG-13, although obviously the language was toned down. I dont think Chuck Norris has a big enough part for the entire production to cater to him.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

because they wont.  Remember this is the same Academy that had Rocky beat Taxi Driver as best film amongst other bad calls


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> because they wont.  Remember this is the same Academy that had Rocky beat Taxi Driver as best film amongst other bad calls



whats that have to do with having 10 nominees . they had that movie about the fat black chick get nominated and distract 9, i think they'd nominate drive .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> whats that have to do with having 10 nominees . they had that movie about the fat black chick get nominated and distract 9, i think they'd nominate drive .



the only movies better than D9 that year were Black Swan and Social Network anyways.  It's a possibility but not one that I see happening.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the only movies better than D9 that year were Black Swan and Social Network anyways.  It's a possibility but not one that I see happening.



Black Swan and the Social Network didn't come out that year.


And what does being "better" have to do with anything? Even according to your own logic, it doesn't mean much .


What 10 movies do you see being nominated over it? I'd be surprised if it didn't make it considering the low standard they have for movie of the year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> CMX can read?




I'll read your obituary after I kill you.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I don't care much for Expendables


Yasha does.

Dude goes apeshit every time news comes out about the film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

the first expendables was underwhelming. 

they need to bring back stone cold so he can fight the rock.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Who do you think deserves the Oscar for Best Film at the Oscars. Discuss.



I still haven't watched a lot from this year, but for me it would be Drive; Tree of Life would also get some recognitions. These two stood out to me the most from what I watched.

I want this year's Oscars to be full of upsests and surprises....but of course it won't happen

The 10 slots for best pic aren't guaranteed. Depending on the noms it can be 6 or 8 etc, but 10 at most.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

im catching up with the movies from this year, but Drive is the best one I've seen so far. 

Does anyone know where I can see The Artist? If I had to guess, it seems like the favorite to win the Oscars. Only thing it has going against it is that it is foreign. 



αshɘs said:


> I still haven't watched a lot from this year, but for me it would be Drive; Tree of Life would also get some recognitions. These two stood out to me the most from what I watched.
> 
> I want this year's Oscars to be full of upsests and surprises....but of course it won't happen



the only upsets and surprises the oscars ever have are bad ones.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

If Lubezki doesn't get it this year then never. I don't care how people say War Horse has pretty pictures


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

War Horse has no chance.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> because they wont.  Remember this is the same Academy that had Rocky beat Taxi Driver as best film amongst other bad calls


I personally _do_ prefer _Rocky_ to _Taxi Driver._


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah, well, you have a rocketeer set


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Didn't realize a movie had to be good to have a set out of it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah, well, you have a rocketeer set.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Are we ever gonna have year as good as the 2008 Oscars? Damn, that year had quality films and best of all no clear frontrunner. 

@ Stunna - I really wish you were trolling, but knowing you*sigh*.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

You went from worshiping me to jumping on the "rag on Stunna" bandwagon pretty, quick, Pseudo. 

Unless I'm confusing you with someone.

Never mind, I'm not.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> yeah, well, you have a rocketeer set.


/kanyeshrug**


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Are we ever gonna have year as good as the 2008 Oscars? Damn, that year had quality films and best of all no clear frontrunner.
> 
> @ Stunna - I really wish you were trolling, but knowing you*sigh*.


*checks Wikipedia*
Stupid SOPA
*adds ?banner=none to URL*

Really? The 2008 Oscars were rubbish.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You went from worshiping me to jumping on the "rag on Stunna" bandwagon pretty, quick, Pseudo.
> 
> Unless I'm confusing you with someone.



Dude, you're my second favorite member in the Konoha Theater, I just hate the fact that you think Rocky is a great film. I like you because you're a great poster not for your good taste in movies.

*Kisses Stunna's feet reluctantly*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> *checks Wikipedia*
> Stupid SOPA
> *adds ?banner=none to URL*
> 
> Really? The 2008 Oscars were rubbish.



off the top of my head the nominees were


Benjamin button
frost/nixon
slumdog trillionaire
the reader
milk


so yeah, i guess it was close, but none of the movies are really great. i thought Doubt, The Wrestler and The Dark Knight were better than those movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Dude, you're my second favorite member in the Konoha Theater, I just hate the fact that you think Rocky is a great film. I like you because you're a great poster not for your good taste in movies.
> 
> *Kisses feet reluctantly*


Oh. Appreciated. 

But why don't you like _Rocky?_


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

No, those are the Oscar 2009 nominees

In Oscar 2008 it was

TWWB
NCFOM
Atonement
Michael Clayton
Juno


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> No, those are the Oscar 2009 nominees
> 
> In 2008 it was
> 
> ...



oh right, i forgot that movies that come out in 08 are in the 09 oscars.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the only movies better than D9 that year were Black Swan and Social Network anyways.  It's a possibility but not one that I see happening.



If we're going to pretend our opinions are facts, then many, MANY movies were better than District 9.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh. Appreciated.
> 
> But why don't you like _Rocky?_



I see it as a typical Oscar bait film. The ones where the main character overcomes great odds etc? You know, those crowd pleasers. I'm a pretentious hipster, so I'm more into Cannes Film Festival baits.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

The Social Network is easily the best film from 2010.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

I liked Black Swan and Inception more

hell, even Toy Story 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

You just found their genre's more appealing.  Don't confuse "enjoyment" with "best".


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

I gave Toy Story a 4.5 out of 5, simply because it was Toy Story. It's a 4 star film at best.

Social Network was a well made film. I looked nice on the screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2012)

My favorite of 2010 was "Unthinkable".

"Social Network" was pretty good, but I dont know if it would make it in my top 10 list. Black Swan was good, but overrated.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia, you mean "best" from an objective, technical point of view?


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Didn't realize a movie had to be good to have a set out of it.



Oh fuck I forgot that movie existed.
My dad actually _really_ liked it an insisted that we watch it all the time. That is until the VHS "mysteriously" disappeared. 

Come to think of it, it's probably still sitting somewhere in the crawl space where I chucked it. I'll bet a squirrel got some nice use out of the tape.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

The Social Network was not the most entertaining film of the year.  No.  I am not making that claim.  I am however capable of objectively looking at it.

The dialogue was tremendous throughout.  Fantastic fucking screenplay.  The film was well shot.  The actors all did outstanding.  No weak links.  The original score was incredibly original and fit the film perfectly.

I don't necessarily expect people to label it as their favorite film of the year.  I do expect them to look at it and acknowledge it for what it is.  The best film of the year.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The dialogue was tremendous throughout.  The film was well shot.
> 
> .



Favorite things I loved about the film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You just found their genre's more appealing.  Don't confuse "enjoyment" with "best".


According to VbD, is it not the same?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

> The actors all did outstanding.



Eisenberg and his sad puppy eyes didn't impress me much. 

I see where you're coming from though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I think its a pretty simple argument.  Look at the limitations of the film.  It was based on the creation of facebook.  It's not based off of some epic science fiction novel.  It's based on a website.  Look at the end result.  Can you imagine a better result?  I can't.  Best film of the year.  Easily.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Eisenberg and his sad puppy eyes didn't impress me much.


I think he was adequate.

But let's be honest.  He had a terrific script to work with.  David Fincher also happens to be a director that gets the most out out of his actors.  No one walked away from the film thinking he was an acting god a la Michael Fassbender.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think its a pretty simple argument.  *Look at the limitations of the film.  It was based on the creation of facebook*.  It's not based off of some epic science fiction novel.  It's based on a website.  Look at the end result.  Can you imagine a better result?  I can't.  Best film of the year.  Easily.





if i just rephrased it like this


its based on how a teenager became a billionaire (which is what the movie is really about), then it doesn't sound all that boring.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2012)

Totally it was the most entertaining film of the year the Social Network is electric.

Almost all of you are insane, it was clearly the film of last year.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2012)

I was more gripped by Black Swan, but the Social Network was fantastic.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

I can name a couple I prefer.

And they're not called _Inception._


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I was more gripped by Black Swan, but the Social Network was fantastic.


I also thought Black Swan was pretty outstanding.  Just wish Aronofsky admitted the Perfect Blue connection.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I can name a couple I prefer.
> 
> And they're not called _Inception._



i forgot The Last Airbender came out in 2010


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

I liked Black Swan more than The Social Network.

But even if we were going to play the "objective card", which to me really sounds more like the what is more well rounded, I don't see how it beats Toy Story 3 other than bias against it for being animated.




Amuro said:


> i forgot The Last Airbender came out in 2010


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2012)

Err i preferred the Fighter and Black Swan myself


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I also thought Black Swan was pretty outstanding.  Just wish Aronofsky admitted the Perfect Blue connection.



I hadn't seen nor really knew anything about Perfect Blue when I saw Black Swan, but fair point.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Black Swan and Perfect Blue are really not that similar.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i forgot The Last Airbender came out in 2010


harr harr harr


Violent By Design said:


> But even if we were going to play the "objective card", which to me really sounds more like the what is more well rounded, I don't see how it beats Toy Story 3 other than bias against it for being animated.


I thought you said there was no objectivity in film.

And _How to Train Your Dragon_ > _Toy Story 3_


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh God, not the Perfect Blue/Black Swan shit again.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs > both


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> harr harr harr
> 
> I thought you said there was no objectivity in film.
> 
> And _How to Train Your Dragon_ > _Toy Story 3_



There isn't, hence why I quoted it and put "it really just seems like the what is more well rounded card".


change your set back to jar jar binks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Toy Story 3 is a rehash.  No imagination was required to come up with that plot.  They probably had 500 fanfiction scripts to choose from and what we saw was the end result.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Black Swan and Perfect Blue are really not that similar.



THANK YOU!

Saying they are the same is like saying Iron-Man was ripped off of Batman.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Toy Story 3 is a rehash.  No imagination was required to come up with that plot.



um, its an adaption, same as the social network. lol. not sure if serious.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Fincher needs to make a Live Action Death Note film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Fincher needs to make a Live Action Death Note film.


but then people would be mad that he didnt acknowledge that he borrowed from the Japanese live action Death Note movie!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2012)

the Social Network was adapted from a book was it not


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> change your set back to jar jar binks.


Change yours back to... to...


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah 90% of Fincher's stuff is or from real life. He is pure director.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> if i just rephrased it like this
> 
> 
> its based on how a teenager became a billionaire (which is what the movie is really about), then it doesn't sound all that boring.


This is a very clever response.  Not many would have realized that rephrasing makes the argument fall apart.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Change yours back to... to...



:hoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Fincher needs to make a Live Action Death Note film.



I'd rather have him adapt Monster.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

id rather have him go straight to HELL


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> um, its an adaption, same as the social network. lol. not sure if serious.


You are ignoring the intangibles.  I'm fairly certain you would agree that the characters were already pretty defined by the time they made the third film.  A lot of people involved in the project were holdovers from the first and second film.  There was no risk in the project at all.  These animators knew how the characters would look and sound on the big screen.  Toy Story 3 was basically a continuation of their earlier work.  They added scenes to an already created trilogy.  The Social Network was far more ambitious.  And a definite gamble for the studio.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You are ignoring the intangibles.  I'm fairly certain you would agree that the characters were already pretty defined by the time they made the third film.


It's a sequel, so naturally.



> A lot of people involved in the project were holdovers from the first and second film.


So?



> There was no risk in the project at all.


Yet it still accomplished something very ambigitious, that very few movies can get, true emotion. 

What you use as a negative could be flipped as a positive. This could have been an easy cash in, but it was way better than the first two, and many felt it was a very touching movie. It could have been a another Shrek sequel in terms of quality. Why hold it against them because they used already established character? That's the point of a sequel, to have another story with characters people already love. 



> These animators knew how the characters would look and sound on the big screen.


I don't see how this is a con. 



> Toy Story 3 was basically a continuation of their earlier work.  They added scenes to an already created trilogy.


 That is the point of a trilogy.



> The Social Network was far more ambitious.  And a definite gamble for the studio.



I thought we were being "objective" here. What objective merit does being more ambitious have? None by definition, because there is no objective way to even measure that. Nor does ambition say anything about the quality of a movie. 

Aside from that, let's not act like The Social Network was going to make or break what ever studio produced it. There are far more brave movies that come out every year than the Social Network. I didn't find The Social Network to be ambitious at all. More ambitious than a sequel from a famous franchise, sure, but what isn't?


I don't see you making any "objective" claims that The Tree of Life is the best movie this year, even though it is by far the most ambitious. Probably because you're not being objective :ho.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I'd rather have him adapt Monster.



A Monster movie would have to be at least 3 hours long, and about 4 movies, to actually be good.

I don't think it would do any good in a condensed format for one movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> It's a sequel, so naturally.


That's basically my whole point.  It sounds like you don't agree.  That's fine.  I undervalue the work because it's a sequel.  End of story.

I'm not impressed with the plot.  The toys did the exact same shit the first two films.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's basically my whole point.  It sounds like you don't agree.  That's fine.  I undervalue the work because it's a sequel.  End of story.
> 
> I'm not impressed with the plot.  The toys did the exact same shit the first two films.




And the web designer did the same shit as he did in the book and in real life. You're using originality as a clutch, but that makes no sense when you're discussing an unoriginal screenplay.

And only the premise of Toy Story is the same. The premise of the toys escaping and returning back to home.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Toy Story 3 was only made to rake in money and awards.

Fuck it. Never gonna waste my time on it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Social Network is easily the best film from 2010.



My fav film from 2010 was True Grit. I've never seen the original though.

I really did not like Social Netowrk. I just can't get into those "person becomes billionaire" movies.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Toy Story 3 was only made to rake in money and awards.
> 
> Fuck it. Never gonna waste my time on it.



What awards did Toy Story 3 "rake in"? I'm sorry, but an animated film is designed to rake in awards? 

What was The Social Network, True Grit, The Fighter and Kings Speech designed to do? Cure cancer?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> A Monster movie would have to be at least 3 hours long, and about 4 movies, to actually be good.
> 
> I don't think it would do any good in a condensed format for one movie.



Well, I didn't say it has to be one only movie :ho


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Well, I didn't say it has to be one only movie :ho



Fair enough . I agree that would be awesome .


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> My fav film from 2010 was True Grit. I've never seen the original though.
> 
> I really did not like Social Netowrk. I just can't get into those "person becomes billionaire" movies.



Well you are very silly so that is okay


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't remember boasting about how original the film is.  I even went back through my posts to make sure I hadn't made that claim.  I said right from the beginning that the film had limitations.

Is it original compared to the third film of a franchise?  Absolutely.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I don't remember boasting about how original the film is.  I even went back through my posts to make sure I hadn't made that claim.  I said right from the beginning that the film had limitations.
> 
> Is it original compared to the third film of a franchise?  Absolutely.



And originality speaks a lot about how good a film is "objectively"?


How could you go back in your post and miss where you said one was more original than the other? If originality isn't even a strength of the Social Network, then who cares if it is more 'original' than Toy Story 3? That's like mentioning Dwight Howard is a better 3 point shooter than Shaq when comparing who is the better player. Who would care about something that isn't a strength of either film?


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> What awards did Toy Story 3 "rake in"? I'm sorry, but an animated film is designed to rake in awards?
> 
> What was The Social Network, True Grit, The Fighter and Kings Speech designed to do? Cure cancer?





			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> Won 2 Oscars. Another 32 wins & 41 nominations



Social Network and The Fighter were great character driven films. True Grit is a solid film for sure.

The King's Speech is basically awards bait.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Toy Story 3 was only made to rake in money and awards.
> 
> Fuck it. Never gonna waste my time on it.


You're missing out on a good one for no reason. :|


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Toy Story 3 was only made to rake in money and awards.


I absolutely agree Grape.  Pixar thought "let's make this film and collect our lifetime achievement award".  We see it all the time.  Sandra Bullock nominated for The Blind Side.  People made the claim that she should win because she has been good for a long time.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

No, I am not Stunna.

It's complete tripe and you know it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Social Network and The Fighter were great character driven films. True Grit is a solid film for sure.
> 
> The King's Speech is basically awards bait.



I like how you probably don't even know what awards it won. "32 awards", thanks for being specific. I promise you the movies that you just listed all got a butt load of nominees and awards. 


What on earth does a film being character driven have to do with anything? True Grit is "solid"?  So because the films are good they are not designed to make money and get awards? Implying that Toy Story 3 has no quality because it is a sequel? That's such a pretentious argument.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> My fav film from 2010 was True Grit. I've never seen the original though.
> 
> I really did not like Social Netowrk. I just can't get into those "person becomes billionaire" movies.



Oh my god watch the original. One of the best shot films I have ever seen. It's amazing. John Wayne is awesome in it. Seriously watch it!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

The guy that played Lebouf was terrible.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I absolutely agree Grape.  Pixar thought "let's make this film and collect our lifetime achievement award".  We see it all the time.  Sandra Bullock nominated for The Blind Side.  People made the claim that she should win because she has been good for a long time.



Yeah...except Pixar gets awards for every movie it releases, so how is their situation even remotely similar to Sandra Bullocks? I'm sure a sequel to Toy Story was designed so they would get awards, from places they already got awards for producing Up and Wall-E.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuck John Wayne.

Seriously, he is THE MOST OVERRATED ACTOR TO EVER FUCKING EXIST.

At least Jeff Bridges came up with an original character.

All Jon Wayne did was throw on a fucking eye patch and BAM! He's every single character he has ever played, except with a fucking eye patch. Jesus Christ, how do you people not see this?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> Oh my god watch the original. One of the best shot films I have ever seen. It's amazing. John Wayne is awesome in it. Seriously watch it!



It should be coming on TV sometime soon(Hell, it's probably on right now). I'll go and set my DVR to record it.

And just something that annoyed me today, me and my Dad were at the Redbox machine. I begged and begged for Ides of March, and he still said no .He thought it looked like shit. Looks like I'll just have to wait for it on premium channels.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

John Wayne played himself every role.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Fuck John Wayne.
> 
> Seriously, he is THE MOST OVERRATED ACTOR TO EVER FUCKING EXIST.
> 
> ...



Calling John Wayne overrated is like calling Jackie Chan overrated lol. I don't think anyone has ever thought of John Wayne as the same class as Marlon Brando or something.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

Toy Story 3 was a good movie :|

I feel that anyone not watching Social Network because they think it's a movie about Facebook (which it's not) is really missing out.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't really like western's so I didn't like the first True Grit

actually the only westerns I really like are Unforgiven, High Noon, and Yojimbo

I'm not white enough to like Westerns


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The guy that played Lebouf was terrible.



Matt Damon wasn't that good as well. 

Besides it's not about the actors the original true grit is like watching a painting come to life. Some of the visuals are just breathtaking.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I feel that anyone not watching Social Network because they think it's a movie about Facebook (which it's not) is really missing out.


Yep.  It's not easy trying to convince the holdouts though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> No, I am not Stunna.
> 
> It's complete tripe and you know it.


You wouldn't know.

You didn't see it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Westerners tend to have great cinematography. I feel like I'm out in nature when I watch them.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Toy Story 3 was a good movie :|


Did you give it a standing ovation?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2012)

Why exactly are we arguing about the importance of awards given out by small groups of people? Have we really sunk this low?

I mean the list of great films nominated for awards is so much bigger than the list that has won and the list that hasn't been nominated is bigger than both. Why do you care?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Why exactly are we arguing about the importance of awards given out by small groups of people?




Well, simple response; we aren't.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Toy Story 3 was a good movie :|
> 
> I feel that anyone not watching Social Network because they think it's a movie about Facebook (which it's not) is really missing out.



I'm not going to lie that is exactly why i haven't seen it yet. Everywhere here it was advertised as "the facebook movie" or "the untold story of the net phenomenon" two things i couldn't give a shit about.

Its on my watch list though along with Black Swan.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> Matt Damon wasn't that good as well.
> 
> Besides it's not about the actors the original true grit is like watching a painting come to life. Some of the visuals are just breathtaking.



Sorry, but I can't watch a movie for its visuals. That's proably why I will never watch Tree of Life.

I'm strictly a character & story type of guy. Visuals can't make up for a bad plot for me.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a strange opinion

especially with a BB sig considering the strength of that show is the tight shots and the amazing colors


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> That's proably why I will never watch Tree of Life.


Phew.  Good thinking Lincoln.  Those are two and a half hours I can never get back.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, visuals are the least important part in a visual medium of entertainment. Good thing I threw away my books, the movies always had better stories.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

The strength of Breaking Bad for me is the characters. I think the only character I don't like is Skylar.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, visuals are the least important part in a visual medium of entertainment. Good thing I threw away my books, the movies always had better stories.



That's why Stephen King hates all adaptations of his books


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, visuals are the least important part in a visual medium of entertainment. Good thing I threw away my books, the movies always had better stories.



VbD is on a roll


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The strength of Breaking Bad for me is the characters. I think the only character I don't like is Skylar.



but the thing is if BB had really lo fi production and terrible terrible shots would you enjoy it as much?  And I mean really think about it.  If the visuals of a show or movie are so strong and well done you wont think about it and you'll then focus on the other aspects of what you're watching to give you a more full experience.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Amuro said:


> That's why Stephen King hates all adaptations of his books


He has good company.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Amuro said:


> That's why Stephen King hates all adaptations of his books



Now I don't mind the visuals in books. Although it can get to be ridiculous lengths. Lord of the Rings had damn paragraphs about the land . That's why me and fantasy novels do not get along .

Murder mystery's and horror is the way to go .



Parallax said:


> but the thing is if BB had really lo fi production and terrible terrible shots would you enjoy it as much?  And I mean really think about it.  If the visuals of a show or movie are so strong and well done you wont think about it and you'll then focus on the other aspects of what you're watching to give you a more full experience.



Well, I really haven't seen any "terrible terrible shots" so I wouldn't know. I very much doubt it would change my opinion.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2012)

How can you not care about visuals

I mean wat

I could understand it when it's badly done in books and it's essentially meaningless unevocative flim flam, but in films?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I think you guys are taking him out of context.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Never said I hated visuals Whimsy. It just that they cannot be one of the best things about a movie to me.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Why exactly are we arguing about the importance of awards given out by small groups of people? Have we really sunk this low?
> 
> I mean the list of great films nominated for awards is so much bigger than the list that has won and the list that hasn't been nominated is bigger than both. Why do you care?



Dude, please don't lump great international film festival with the turd that is am American Movie Award Shows. The Oscars are basically the American film industry fapping of to itself in the mirror.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not taking him out of context Rukia

@Pseudo
please international awards are just as bad :|


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd like to go to Sundance one of the years.  I'm just fairly limited with my vacation (only 15 days).  And I am hesitant to use it all up in the first month.  But that would be a good trip.  Skiing and film.  Hard to beat.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

international awards are not as bad as the academy for the mere fact that they acknowledge movies that are done by people who are not white or english speaking.


the cannes is way more credible movie award show than the academy awards. albeit, they've made plenty of bad calls like any other award show.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Phew.  Good thinking Lincoln.  Those are two and a half hours I can never get back.



Wow, this is by far the worst thing you've posted. The Tree of Life is a damn good movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

I actually agree with Lincoln. Yeah, visuals are important and all, but it's not the biggest thing for me either, and visuals alone won't sustain my interest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

you and lincoln are in high school. :ho of course you guys can't appreciate good visuals.



but i dont blame you guys, when i play video games i dont care about the gameplay. i mean who would? the plot of mario was always the driving point for me.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> you and lincoln are in high school. :ho of course you guys can't appreciate good visuals.



I'd like to see you say that after June :ho. I even got EOC's tomorrow .


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Sundance. Because The Academy Awards are too mainstream.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'd like to see you say that after June :ho.



freshmen !!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Sorry, but I can't watch a movie for its visuals. That's proably why I will never watch Tree of Life.
> 
> I'm strictly a character & story type of guy. Visuals can't make up for a bad plot for me.



No no you misunderstood me. Everything is tight however the cinematography stands out much more than anything in the movie. The visuals actually enhance certain scenes. And yeah cinematography can be the best thing about a movie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> but i dont blame you guys, when i play video games i dont care about the gameplay. i mean who would? the plot of mario was always the driving point for me.


Not a good example.  Consider your audience.  These guys raved about Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm a Senior VBD .

Hell, tomorrow is gonna be a cluster fuck. Exam days are always clusterfucks here.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Not a good example.  Consider your audience.  These guys raved about Final Fantasy XIII.



that def hurt some people .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

I think a movie with a decent story and ok acting can fall apart with bad cinematography

hell a movie with great acting and great story can fall apart if the shots are awful

Cinematography may not be your favorite thing but it really is the most important aspect of a movie.

it doesn't even have to be the best but it's the most crucial


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm a Senior VBD .
> 
> Hell, tomorrow is gonna be a cluster fuck. Exam days are always clusterfucks here.




if you go to college, you'll be a freshmen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

This is Stunna's first year with a locker.  He has a long way to go.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I think a movie with a decent story and ok acting can fall apart with bad cinematography
> 
> hell a movie with great acting and great story can fall apart if the shots are awful
> 
> Cinematography may not be your favorite thing but it really is the most important aspect of a movie.



Not the most important. It is crucial though. 

Direction>Screenplay>Cinematography


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This is Stunna's first year with a locker.  He has a long way to go.



stunna spent the majority of his time in that locker.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> stunna spent the majority of his time in that locker.



Where as you spent most of your HS life still in a closet?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> No no you misunderstood me. Everything is tight however the cinematography stands out much more than anything in the movie. *The visuals actually enhance certain scenes.* And yeah cinematography can be the best thing about a movie



I'll give you this one Vault.

Like when Gus is walking into the retirement home in the season finale. That was beautifully shot, and it was a plus in my book, but I wouldn't have really minded if it was bad. It was just a bonus to an already great finale.



Violent By Design said:


> if you go to college, you'll be a freshmen.



Good point


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't seen Social Network since I don't like Eisenberg or Timberlake, and well it's about Facebook, but I know I'm wrong and I really should get to it. 

Also I don't watch films for Visuals, what is this?:/


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Where as you spent most of your HS life still in a closet?


you son of a bitch!!!


Grape Krush said:


> Not the most important. It is crucial though.
> 
> Direction>Screenplay>Cinematography



Direction is an intangible. and movie can survive with an mediocre screenplay, it can't survive with mediocre cinematography, no one would even pay to watch it if it was filmed poorly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

> Direction>Screenplay>Cinematography



Hmm I don't think so. I think all are equal. Without great Direction you can get away with alot, but good Cinematography can make a mediocre movie look incredible and make the story come alive.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I actually agree with Lincoln. Yeah, visuals are important and all, but it's not the biggest thing for me either, and visuals alone won't sustain my interest.



It's not, but a film like 2001 or The Tree of Life are clear exceptions since an actual plot isn't present.. Every shot in the Tree of Life was amazing. I felt the movie was able to say a lot of things just relying on the camera.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also I don't watch films for Visuals, what is this?:/


I don't think Lincoln meant that.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> you son of a bitch!!!
> 
> 
> Direction is an intangible. and movie can survive with an mediocre screenplay, it can't survive with mediocre cinematography, no one would even pay to watch it if it was filmed poorly.



There are plenty of films people pay to see which are shot horribly. A good director can overcome bad talent and bad screenplay, not to mention director has final say over how the scene is shot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> It's not, but a film like 2001 or The Tree of Life are clear exceptions since an actual plot isn't present. It actually helps to enhance the plot in my opinion. Every shot in the Tree of Life was amazing.



They do have plot, very good ones also. They just have very abstract narration.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

> Every shot in the Tree of Life was amazing.



I could complain about alot about the editing and the content of the shots, but the shots themselves were all pretty damn good.

Tree of Life does have a plot, it's abit obtuse and the narrative isn't linear but it's there. Now if the plot was good or interesting you is another thing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> There are plenty of films people pay to see which are shot horribly.


Name them.



> A good director can overcome bad talent and bad screenplay,


A good director can't really do that, and that isn't my point.



> not to mention director has final say over how the scene is shot.



My argument does not involve director vs cinematographer. My point is directing is not in the same realm as cinematography.

You can't compare directing to score, visuals, acting, screenplay or set design because the purpose of a director is to put those things together. The latter are parts of a movie, direction is the intangible web that puts those movies together, therefore direction is not a "part" of a movie in the same sense as screen writing. It would be as pointless as comparing finance or marketing (important parts of a movie, more so than anything else) to sound effects and editing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Name them.



I know this wasn't aimed at me, but Evil Dead II was terribly shot (IMO), but still managed to be a great film(again my opinion).


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I know this wasn't aimed at me, but Evil Dead II was terribly shot (IMO), but still managed to be a great film(again my opinion).



I've never seen Evil Dead II so I can't comment.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

What the hell VBD ?

You need to see it. Nao.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

imo cinematography is what page layout/paneling are to comics

you can have a good story with good characters,  but if it looks like a mess no one will want to read it or will have a hard time understanding it


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> imo cinematography is what page layout/paneling are to comics


Anyone read Batman yet this week?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

I remember the original Evil Dead having great Cinematography.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> They do have plot, very good ones also. They just have very abstract narration.





Ennoea said:


> Tree of Life does have a plot, it's abit obtuse and the narrative isn't linear but it's there. Now if the plot was good or interesting you is another thing.



Sorry I meant say Nonlinear.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Haywire comes out this weekend.  ActionHorror and I will probably see it.  Anyone else?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks like a decent action movie.

But I'm sure as hell not going to see it in theaters. I can wait for DVD.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

what is haywire? if actionhorror is seeing it, then that usually means that i wont be.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't like movies where someone runs for 2 hours. And it has Tatum in it. Depends on what you guys think though, if you say it's good I'll probably watch it on DVD.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

It has Tatum in it?

Okay, do not want .


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2012)

> Fuck John Wayne.
> 
> Seriously, he is THE MOST OVERRATED ACTOR TO EVER FUCKING EXIST.
> 
> ...



You kind of miss the point. John Wayne is/was popular because he had a compelling personality and charisma. Ironically, he joked about the eye patch winning him the Oscar too. Many feel he only got it because he was overlooked for his performance in "Red River".


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm amazed that Channing Tatum continues to get work, he's not exactly a Box Office draw.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

he has a loyal fan base, many woman know who he is.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't even know who Tatum was till all of you starting talking about him

thanks jerks :|


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Is that the movie where Fassbender gets killed in the first 20 seconds of the trailer?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

oh not the Channing Tatum talk again

it's because of you guys that heard of him in the first place


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk3olXshHUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

But he's working with Established Directors and doing indie movies now


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2012)

I had to read and watch The Notebook. Yes, I hate Tatum with a passion .

EDIT: Nope, looks like I'm talking about Dear John .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Speaking of Soderberg, anyone else find Out of Sight ridiculously overrated?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't realize it was that highly rated.  No one I know has talked about it 10 years.  I thought it was good not great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuck the UK film magazines fapped to it like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 18, 2012)

Ray

10/10

I will forever love that movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Was that the one with Denzel Washington in it?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I think its pretty sickening to hear all the praise being thrown in the direction of The Help.  A racist adventure disguised as a family film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it the American Dickensian tale. Oscar bait.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

you only say that cause you're white


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think its pretty sickening to hear all the praise being thrown in the direction of The Help.  A racist adventure disguised as a family film.



I thought I was the only one he thought this. Didn't Monique win a Golden Globe for her portrayal as an angry black woman? Same thing for The Help actress too right?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

This is almost as bad as The Blind Side.  Not quite as blatant.  But certainly close.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Blind Side was pretty ridiculous

But not as bad as Crash.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Blind Side was pretty ridiculous


The black boy she took care of was completely ignored in the film and was used as a plot device to make her look like some great charitable woman.  It was sickening.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The black *boy* she took care of was completely ignored in the film and was used as a plot device to make her look like some great charitable woman.  It was sickening.



who the hell are you calling BOY?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

It's like a bad TV movie. I remember Bullock threatening drug dealers in it aswell. It's all abit unreal and Hollywood.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

I watched a bit of BS, then Bullock entered with the ridiculous looks, watched it a bit more and then switched to another channel.



Ennoea said:


> Was that the one with Denzel Washington in it?



Jamie Foxx


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

I love how Samuel L Jackson calls everything "bullshit" and my friends are awed by him keeping it "real".

I agree about her acting like was charitable, yeah let's take care of the really talented guy and act we're better than the rest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's like a bad TV movie.


The Blind Side is basically a film from the Lifetime Channel.  Bad made-for-TV movie that somehow found an audience.

The population as a whole just has bad taste.



Ennoea said:


> I love how Samuel L Jackson calls everything "bullshit" and my friends are awed by him keeping it "real".


We were totally talking about this the other day in the Avengers thread.  Fucking Samuel L Jackson trying to channel Jules every time he makes a film now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

> The population as a whole just has bad taste



I can see why people would flock to it though. My mother would love that film, it speaks to her notion that people aren't charitable like the good old days and there's still hope for the rest of us.



> We were totally talking about this the other day in the Avengers thread. Fucking Samuel L Jackson trying to channel Jules every time he makes a film now.



Everything is a muthafucker and bullshit to him now, he's playing Jules alot

I did watch Black Snake Moan the other day, that was pretty crap.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna's favorite film from 2011 was War Horse.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

It's Stunna. The horse admiring a Sunset probably set of him off.

I read some pretty funny reviews of it though, it sounds like a proper Oscar/family bait film. Like how they buy the horse and then lose it, and the horse beating adversity to return to the kid


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

stfu, it's no where near. Not even top 10.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

stunna PM'd me and said war horse was his favorite movie of all time


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

The whole concept is cheesy as fuck.  A horse thousand of miles away from home searches a World War 1 battlefield for the owner he has been separated from.  The premise for the film is a complete disaster.  Not only should the movie not be up for any awards.  It should never have made.  It's complete dreck.  There must be hundreds of black list scripts that are better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't even mind it but why did Spielberg waste his time with it? All the money in the world and he goes on to make the most vanilla movie he could. Why can't he make something as effective as Jaws again?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

>hasn't seen movie

>opinion disregarded

regardless of how much I may agree or disagree with what you've said


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna you know it would have been better with Pixar animation and black Beauty having a pigeon friend.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Ennoea.  I noticed Redline became available on the Playstation Network.  Do you recommend it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

The animation is damn good, it's crazy and over the top so if you can take that then I'd recommend it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

FLCL fan.  Crazy and over the top is not a problem.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> FLCL fan.  Crazy and over the top is not a problem.



Hell yeah.


FLCL is one of my all time favorites. Great soundtrack, too.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Dragonball Z is one of my all time favorites. Great music, great filler, great stare downs!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

*District 9: B-*

Eh. I liked the premise and the first half hour or so, but I really was disappointed when the mockumentary stuff stopped and it started focusing more on the explosive action and on Wikus. The only characters I liked were Christopher and his son. _Everyone_ else was a douchebag, and not very interesting. I feel like a 'C' would be too harsh, because I feel like my critiques are more what I wanted it to be, and not for what it was. When it stopped the mockumentary stuff, it handled the other stuff well. Just not what I wanted to see.

Basically, it would've been much more interesting if Wikus had buggered off and it focused on the aliens themselves entirely.


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Dragonball Z is one of my all time favorites. Great music, great filler, great stare downs!



And don't forget that movie!


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *District 9: B-*
> 
> Eh. I liked the premise and the first half hour or so, but I really was disappointed when the mockumentary stuff stopped and it started focusing more on the explosive action and on Wikus.



Wow, my thoughts on the film exactly. *reps*


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> And don't forget that movie!



Awwww yeaaaaah! 

Actually watched that movie the other day... it was on mute though, and I was drunk and listening to Manchester Orchestra. Laughable, even in mute!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking at that picture makes me want to hurt people.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

At least you weren't raised on DB/DBZ. That movie makes me want to commit genocide.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Uh. Yes I was.

It was my favorite thing to watch on Toonami and the Budokai series was my favorite video game series.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

LIAR! Hey everyone! This guy's a phony!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> At least you weren't raised on DB/DBZ. That movie makes me want to commit genocide.



Stunna is in high school, why would he not be raised on DBZ?



> LIAR! Hey everyone! This guy's a phony!



I agree with this though  .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

What's another movie you guys frequently argue about that you'd think I haven't seen?


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What's another movie you guys frequently argue about that you'd think I haven't seen?



Oh, you mean like Deez?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Deez?

Deez _what?_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What's another movie you guys frequently argue about that you'd think I haven't seen?


The Phantom Menace.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Deez?
> 
> Deez _what?_



Deez Nuts!


thanks for the post-setup setup!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Phantom Menace.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I can tell you one movie we never argue on.  The Rocketeer.  And do you know why?  Because it's irrelevant.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Just think of how many beautiful women that finger has been in.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I can tell you one movie we never argue on.  The Rocketeer.  And do you know why?  *Because it's irrelevant.*




**


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

The Rocketeer did fucking suck lmao. And I saw it way before you were born Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

I like it. /kanyeshrug

regardless of it's faults.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

It's like a shittier version of Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.  I don't need to see it to know that it hasn't aged well.  There is a villain at the end of the film that looks like he walked off the set of Dick Tracy.  It's terrible.

Rocketeer - F.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Good thing I didn't ask your opinion. 

EDIT: Oh wait, you said you haven't seen it?

Opinion disregarded anyway, lol


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> It's like a *shittier version of Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*.  I don't need to see it to know that it hasn't aged well.  There is a villain at the end of the film that looks like he walked off the set of Dick Tracy.  It's terrible.



Woah, woah. Hey now. Let's not say things that we'll regret in the morning.
I think _Sky Captain_ gave me eye cancer.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I've seen it.  Like 20 years ago.  If you are looking to discuss it with someone that actually remembers it... good luck.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> Woah, woah. Hey now. Let's not say things that we'll regret in the morning.
> I think _Sky Captain_ gave me eye cancer.



Sky Captain gave you eye cancer?

False.

That was my nut, and it's herpes not cancer.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I've seen it.  Like 20 years ago.  If you are looking to discuss it with someone that actually remembers it... good luck.


wtf, I didn't even bring it up, you did. I asked for movie recommendations.

On my current list to see is _Yojimbo,_ but I need some shortish ones that I don't need subtitles for because I'm gonna watch these on days after school and I don't wanna burn up an entire evening.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

in for making fun of the rocketeer


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

My set is a temporary replacement until I find a good Courtney Crumrin one.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

This is BS. You people tell me to watch more movies, I ask for suggestions, and no one posts unless it's to make fun of me?

*sigh* I guess I'll have to use RT's recommendations.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> This is BS. You people tell me to watch more movies, I ask for suggestions, and no one posts unless it's to make fun of me?
> 
> *sigh* I guess I'll have to use RT's recommendations.



didn't you ask for movies that we argue about or something?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

yes**


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

how would rotten tomatoes help you there?


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> This is BS. You people tell me to watch more movies, I ask for suggestions, and no one posts unless it's to make fun of me?
> 
> *sigh* I guess I'll have to use RT's recommendations.



They pick easy targets bro, as do most bullies.

Fuck em. Only thing they rag on you about is your age, and fuck that shit, I'm jealous... I wish I were your age again...

Ahh the Golden Years!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> how would rotten tomatoes help you there?


It gives me recommendations based off of the movies I rate on there. But I prefer getting them from you guys.


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Sky Captain gave you eye cancer?
> 
> False.
> 
> That was my nut, and it's herpes not cancer.


Ah, that's right. I remember that time you came over to my house and rubbed your nuts all over my eyes. That was a crazy night. Still more pleasant than watching _Batman & Robin_, though.



Stunna said:


> This is BS. You people tell me to watch more movies, I ask for suggestions, and no one posts unless it's to make fun of me?
> 
> *sigh* I guess I'll have to use RT's recommendations.


What kind of movie are you looking for?

If you're looking for crap we argue over, that would be: _Star Wars_, _Spiderman_, _Inception_ (and Nolan in general), and movie adaptations of books/movies/comics.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Why, no one here shares the same view as you, not even me, and I defend your ass like three times a week lol


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)

seen     em

Just short, around an hour and a half, below two, and in English.

EDIT: It's no fun if we all agree. Though I appreciate your infrequency in jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> Ah, that's right. I remember that time you came over to my house and rubbed your nuts all over my eyes. That was a crazy night. Still more pleasant than watching _Batman and Robin_, though.
> 
> 
> What kind of movie are you looking for?
> ...




No no, you're confused. I meant my ejaculate in your eyes, not my nuts.

Silly goose.


And you make it sound like it wasn't an enjoyable night? WTF!


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> If you're looking for crap we argue over, that would be: _Star Wars_, _Spiderman_, _Inception_ (and Nolan in general), and movie adaptations of books/movies/comics.



Way to sum up this entire thread and it's two predecessors in one sentence.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw the Rocketeer when I was six and I remember loving it

I haven't seen it since because I don't want my fondness of it to go away.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Then don't watch it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> seen     em
> 
> Just short, around an hour and a half, below two, and in English.
> 
> EDIT: It's no fun if we all agree. Though I appreciate your infrequency in jumping on the bandwagon.



We never argue over good movies.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> We never argue over good movies.



And again, I see what you did there


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2012)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - 7/10

Gary Oldman was fantastic and once again, blended into his role as the calm, composed George Smiley who is deep in thought and less for words. The atmosphere of this film was very fitting, compatible with the fact that an informant for the Soviets in British intelligence is being sought after. The ending was somewhat of a twist and wrapped up very satisfyingly.

This movie was confusing at times though, and you really, really have to pay attention to the dialogue or else you'd be left clueless. Maybe that's what was intended, what with code words and all. I felt this film could have been a lot more clear and more tense as well. Decent film overall though.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

So where were we? Rocketeer and more hate on Stunna?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

*The Ides of March*

uh I thought it was ok.  Gosling was great but that goes without saying.  I actually enjoy Clooney and a good amount of his movies but I felt he really phoned it in on this one but that's ok since he was hardly in it.  The cast was nice and they did a solid job.  It's not a bad movie and if you like to see a good young actor continue to show his growing range go for it.  

I've also been re watching Yu Yu Hakusho starting from the Rescue Yukina arc.  I'll give my thoughts once I finish the Dark Tournament arc.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

hey guys let's not fight.  let's talk about good things

like Joy Division


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh baby make it hurt so good! Sometimes love don't feel like it should.. wom wom..

Hurt so good!

da da da da dun nun nun nu, da da nun~


K, I'm probably gonna crash like the secondary ship from Armageddon...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

So Tetra doesn't go to Penn St



> hey guys let's not fight. let's talk about good things



I'm watching shame on the weekend, first time I've been excited to go the Cinema in months.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

I have to wait till the end of Feb to watch Shame in cinema. They translated the title as The Shameless btw

TGWTDT has arrived this week over here, but I'm not really pumped right now to check it out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Watch it like Stunna does, with his family.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck you Enno  I wanted to watch Shame.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I should take one of my aunts with me. And I know which 

Oh that's right, I remembered Stunna watched some movies with his Spanish class. Stunna, watch Jamon Jamon with your class next time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

You live in London, you could probably find a showing Vault.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

I could but im not going alone ?__?. None of my friends have good taste in movies. If it doesn't blow up or have gunfights they wont watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

I've sort of roped in a friend of mine but I just told him it's some thriller, he loves that shit. Too bad he'll be disappointed but atleast I won't be alone. If only we lived close by Vault.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2012)

Just go alone, it won't be that bad.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

I would love to see his reaction after the movie  Oh man that is going to be priceless. To be fair Bradford is only 4 hrs on the coach, train would be much faster 

I have watched 2 movies in the cinema alone before ashes, never again. It is just so awkward.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

I almost always go alone to the cinemas. The last time I went with someone was years ago. Around 2006 perhaps?


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

I hate the stares, i dont mind them as such but the people make it so fucking obvious and even have a conversation about it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been alone twice, it's not bad but in England people label you billy no mates. It's awkward and people really give you weird looks, probably different in the US. 



> To be fair Bradford is only 4 hrs on the coach, train would be much faster



Lol. If I come to London I'll hit you up though.



> even have a conversation about it



Oh god been there. Sometime you just to yell at them to fuck off


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2012)

When I lived in deepest darkest Wales I'd quite regularly go alone in the daytime (due to the funny timetables of the place I worked, I might be the only person off on a particular day). Cinema was usually empty, and I can tell you, that's the best way to watch a film


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

I usually go with my two best friends, but they aren't as open-minded when it comes to movies, so I often end up seeing them alone after Summer.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

So people picking on Stunna because of his age, Tetra and Grape arguing for a bazillion pages. Everything as usual.

'Girl with the dragon tattoo' is finally in cinemas here i might go and see it this friday.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh my god.  I just saw the teaser trailer for Re5ident Evil Retribution.  That shit looks terrible.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Oh my god.  I just saw the teaser trailer for Re5ident Evil Retribution.  That shit looks terrible.



Link us up?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Well.  This is where I saw it.  But it looks like they have taken it down for now.  I would expect an HD version of it to become available before the day ends.



Collider is a pretty good news source in the film industry.  They gather the rumors as well as any other site.  I make a lot of my "scoops" with their help.

*Edit:*  There are some low quality uploads on youtube as well.

I'm still puzzled by the fact that Michelle Rodriguez is around.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I just saw the teaser trailer for Re*5*ident Evil Retribution.






> Re*5*ident Evil Retribution.






> Re*5*ident






> *5*




    .


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Link removed

Hurry before its taken down.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

We shouldn't be so surprised by more RE flicks. 

The director is shameless so he's not going to stop making them for tiny matters like integrity and idiots keep watching it. *shrugs*


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Talk about blatant product placement by Sony


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> .


I agree.

We ripped the title in this thread a few pages back.  The '5' makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Link removed
> 
> Hurry before its taken down.



I saw the beginning, and I seriously thought I was trolled.(not that I mind) . Wow, this is the worst trailer I've ever seen! No exaggeration.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

I still can't believe that the Expendables sequel is going to be PG-13.  I thought Stallone was making these films as a throwback to the old action films from the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Apparently Chuck is to blame.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

Chuck is a Christian right? I think he endorsed Huckabee, and I also saw him on TBN.


EDIT: The guy in Vault's sig looks a bit like CMX.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I still can't believe that the Expendables sequel is going to be PG-13.  I thought Stallone was making these films as a throwback to the old action films from the 80's and 90's.



Chocies like that make it clear that its really more about the Box Office hits then anything as simple (and awesome) as an 80's homage. PG-13 is proven to sell.

EDIT: Its even worse if Norris really is to blame. Grow a pair Stallone.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2012)

Was that a fucking terrodactyl (sp?) I saw in the trailer? 0:28 seconds in


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

So i have 3 movies to watch, Contagion, 50/50 and Crazy Stupid Love. In which order should i watch them?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Chocies like that make it clear that its really more about the Box Office hits then anything as simple (and awesome) as an 80's homage. PG-13 is proven to sell.



This was my thought as well, before I read Vault's post.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> This was my thought as well, before I read Vault's post.



Even then, the fact that they are bothering to listen to Norris about the rating change is still a clear case of profit over vision. They know the movie won't net half as much money without Norris co-signing it.

You really think they would listen if Jason Statham or Terry Crews were the ones making such demands?


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> EDIT: The guy in Vault's sig looks a bit like CMX.



Really  Link plox


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

They'll be fine without Norris, it's all bullshit.



> I still can't believe that the Expendables sequel is going to be PG-13. I thought Stallone was making these films as a throwback to the old action films from the 80's and 90's.



Did people really think they're doing this for the audience? It's money and last attempts to capatalize on their dying relevance to Cinema. 60 year olds trying to act like they're tough, don't break a hip Stallone. Norris is what 70 now, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Really  Link plox



The pics are on his profile

He looks like a younger version of the guy, minus a beard.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> So i have 3 movies to watch, Contagion, 50/50 and Crazy Stupid Love. In which order should i watch them?



Ahem


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Only seen one of them Vault. Contagion is some fragmented film to scare you. 50/50 has Seth Rogen in it. And well Crazy Stupid Love is like an episode of Not Going out aka Sitcom. Decide on what mood. Start with Contagion, follow it up by CSL and finish with 50/50.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

Forget those three and watch Tree of Life instead


----------



## Face (Jan 19, 2012)

I just finished watching *Underworld: Awakening *and I have to say that I was kind of sceptical about this sequel. The beginning started off really strangely but then towards the middle of the movie, it got really good. I also loved the ending.  8/10


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jan 19, 2012)

Last movie I saw was Predators(2010). I can honestly say it was better than I expected. Laurence Fishburne played his character fantastically. Topher Grace did a pretty good job too. 

7.2 out of 10


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Forget those three and watch Tree of Life instead


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2012)

So, I've started making my top 50 film list. My first time doing so, and I must say, it's fucking hell . 

I got 20 down, and I just figured out I fucked up with #15 .


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

I have Tree of Life and Tinker Tailor as well but im not sure about them. Thanks Enno i will probably watch them in that order and finish it off with Tree of Life and Tinker Tailor.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Tree of Life is worth a watch atleast. Wonder which camp you'll fall in to.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2012)

Ironically Rukia's spent more time on here moaning about what a waste of time Tree of Life was than it took to watch it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

I can see Rukia's argument, but he does tend to go straight for F if he really doesn't like something even if it has merit.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

At least Rukias complaints are entertaining.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Tree of Life is worth a watch atleast. Wonder which camp you'll fall in to.



In this thread the movie is like Marmite.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> At least Rukias complaints are entertaining.



I agree     .


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

It's kind of a shame that ToL apparently sucks so hard.

Sean Penn is extremely talented. Was looking forward to his next performance.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> It's kind of a shame that ToL apparently sucks so hard.
> 
> Sean Penn is extremely talented. Was looking forward to his next performance.





*Negged*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I can see Rukia's argument, but he does tend to go straight for F if he really doesn't like something even if it has merit.


Most films will have an 'F' rating.  I'm not going straight to anything.

Most people here rate on a scale of 1-10.  The 'F' grade casts a large umbrella over such a scale.

1/10 = F
2/10 = F
3/10 = F
4/10 = F
5/10 = F

There is a 50% chance a film will receive an 'F' based on the primary grading scale used in this thread.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

1-10 is far too huge a scale especially if 2-5 are rarely used ratings. Thaths why i generally rate out of 5.

Even worse are people that rate 1-10 and then put stuff like "a solid 8.7".


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Slice said:


> 1-10 is far too huge a scale especially if 2-5 are rarely used ratings. Thaths why i generally rate out of 5.
> 
> Even worse are people that rate 1-10 and then put stuff like "a solid 8.7".


Grapefruit Krush certainly uses a unique rating scale I think he reviewed a film pretty recently and scored it 8942/10000.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2012)

Ichi the Killer - 3 Teapots out of 5

It delivers what it is, a gore fest with twisted scenes and a fucked up story to boot. Also, I did laugh very loud when seeing a certain CGI'd body near the end.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I can see Rukia's argument, but he does tend to go straight for F if he really doesn't like something even if it has merit.





Rukia said:


> Most films will have an 'F' rating.  I'm not going straight to anything.
> 
> Most people here rate on a scale of 1-10.  The 'F' grade casts a large umbrella over such a scale.
> 
> ...





Slice said:


> 1-10 is far too huge a scale especially if 2-5 are rarely used ratings. Thaths why i generally rate out of 5.
> 
> Even worse are people that rate 1-10 and then put stuff like "a solid 8.7".



All of this is why I decided to come up with a scale to rate movies using several smaller ratings. The final score makes a lot more sense than giving a movie a 8.7, simply because you liked it. 

And my scale incorporates (in a very small way) how much you 'liked' the film



Rukia said:


> Grapefruit Krush certainly uses a unique rating scale I think he reviewed a film pretty recently and scored it 8942/10000.



Hey! That's my scale!

Good job Kitten.

Seriously though, you should try using it for once. You may be shocked how much you like it. It's rewarding after you get done, you feel great.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

1 - A waste of time and money, why did i watch this again?
2 - Quite bad, i should have probably watched something else but fans might like it better.
3 - Nothing spectacular, i liked it well enough but it has too many flaws to be considered really good.
4 - Quite good, a movie i enjoyed and will gladly re-watch sometime down the road.
5 - Great, it entertained me from the first to the last minute without boring me at all. Its strong points completely override any flaws it might have.

IMO that is all i need to rate a movie.

For the same reason a A-F scale works but i prefer an uneven number.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't care who started it, or how it started, but it's over. No more flaming in this thread.

Grape Krush, TetraVaal, put each other on ignore.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

I was talking about my rating scale...

wtf? lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2012)

I also tend to rate out of 5. 


Essentially if you rate out of 10, and use .5 then you are rating out of 20, which is kind of silly to me.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

WHY WON'T THE WORLD EMBRACE MY PERFECTLY AWESOME PERFECT RATING SCALE?


WWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYY?


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

The world simply isn't ready for it yet.
Maybe after you die you will get the appreciation for it you never found in your lifetime?


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Note to self, dedicate first 4 pages of suicide letter to my rating scale.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

your rating scale is way too fragmented and bizarre.

I actually don't like rating scales very much as it really distracts from the process of really breaking down and discussing a movie.  I usually use letter grades and on RYM I use a 5 point scale but I'm not really a fan of either.  Truth be told its too easy to just go Tree of Life 4/5 and be done with it rather than actually describing what you got out of the movie and your thoughts fleshed out more.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, my scale forces you to think about all the details, and help remember things you probably forgot.

Fuck it. I'll just drop it. Remain uncivilized, you monkeys!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> your rating scale is way too fragmented and bizarre.
> 
> I actually don't like rating scales very much as it really distracts from the process of really breaking down and discussing a movie.  I usually use letter grades and on RYM I use a 5 point scale but I'm not really a fan of either.  Truth be told its too easy to just go Tree of Life 4/5 and be done with it rather than actually describing what you got out of the movie and your thoughts fleshed out more.



Ebert Presents always did it best, Talk about the movie then Thumbs up or Thumbs Down.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Yeah, my scale forces you to think about all the details, and help remember things you probably forgot.
> 
> Fuck it. I'll just drop it. Remain uncivilized, you monkeys!



no that's not true at all

it's like reviewing an album and picking apart each instrument and giving it it's own rating

it's like me going I'm going to review Metal Box by Public Image ltd

Guitar: 9/10
Bass:10/10
Drums: 7/10
synths/effects:7/10
Vocals:8/10
production:8/10

this adds up to a 49/60 which is not how I feel about the album at all this is just my thoughts on the individual aspects rather on how they all mesh up at once and give you a full experience.  I think it's much more telling and constructive to go "I find Levene's use of Synths in so and so a bit limiting but coupled with Lydon's singing and Wobble's bass work on that particular song it gives it a nice layering and added atmosphere"

I just think the more complex the rating system the more you detract from actually enjoying the work as it's intended because you're too focused on picking it apart one at a time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2012)

I just saw the trailer for the new Resident Evil movie... wtf @ the Tron music and Sony product placement?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

> Ebert Presents always did it best, Talk about the movie then Thumbs up or Thumbs Down.



Like RT. But you know the people love numbers and letters.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Product placement, crappy ass cosplay, stupid music, slow motion. Oh God this looks like the second Mortal Kombat trailer


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Product placement, crappy ass cosplay, stupid music, slow motion. Oh God this looks like the second Mortal Kombat trailer



It looks worse.

I can't wrap my head around this... I really can't. I'm even baffled by how terrible the effects look -- you'd think with how far the tool has come, that they could render something that doesn't like it's from a Super Nintendo game.

This just looks beyond shitty.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

It's gonna kill at the box office though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's gonna kill at the box office though.



Yep.

There are too many morons polluting the earth now -- they'll all be lining up to see it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know how these movies make any money.  Like I know literally no one that has actually gone to the theaters to watch this franchise past the first one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

A bit Harsh dude. People still love the shit out of the franchise, but always come out bitching about hos they can't just copy the games. At this point this doesn't even look like a zombie survival movie, it some fucking random dumbass 3rd rate shitfest.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't know how these movies make any money.  *Like I know literally no one that has actually gone to the theaters to watch this franchise past the first one.*



I saw the first and fourth one in cinema and 2 / 3 at home.
But i don't care about the movies apart from Milla Jovovich in her "action girl" outfits.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Ugh why are the Film industries trying to destroy the Internet for us all?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

cause they're all out of touch old white people that only care about money


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

They take down MU, a ton more will rise. People will find more and more ways to hide their sites, Hollywood's profits won't increase and the internet is going anywhere. Either get with the times or die. Or just make better films that releasing garbage Pirate movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL they're charging that the profits affected due to MU were $500 million.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

*Internal Affairs*

It succeeded in maintaining a serious atmosphere throughout, though the music and some scenes were tad cheesy. The final act was particurarly strong and the characterization was also great.
Now for the comparisons with The Departed. I remember how my brother raved about it back then, but I didn't like it that much. It started out okay, but as it went I got bored more and more. Nicholson as the gang leader was hard to take seriously, while his Asian counterpart with less screentime felt more credible. The two main leads were arguably better in this one and the ending was at least serious and powerful opposed to the hasty comedy esque climax of the adaptation.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

it's US Lawyers of course they're gonna charge that much in losses


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

I like Ebert's thumbs thing. I think I'm gonna steal it for awhile.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Stealing too. Stunna we've ruined you.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> LOL they're charging that the profits affected due to MU were $500 million.



A copyright infringement lawsuit in germany for illegally distributing a movie via file sharing is set at a value in dispute of 10.000? *per movie*.

They are insane like that.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

don't do it Stunna the US Government will shut you down


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

Doesn't Ebert rate 1-4 stars? Or am i remembering something wrong?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

On _Siskel and Ebert_ he and Siskel would talk about a movie for a couple minutes, and then give their verdict in the form of a thumbs up or down. On his site, it's four stars.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2012)

Drive Angry: A-

Still love it, but I felt the profanity was laid on pretty thick early on, which was annoying.

Night of the Demons (remake): C

Not sure...its fairly fun, but I cant call it  'good'.


----------



## A r a d i a (Jan 19, 2012)

Beauty and the Beast with Tangled Ever After. 

I actually like Tangled Ever After and the main movie wasn't that bad either - 8/10


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *Internal Affairs*
> 
> It succeeded in maintaining a serious atmosphere throughout, though the music and some scenes were tad cheesy. The final act was particurarly strong and the characterization was also great.
> Now for the comparisons with The Departed. I remember how my brother raved about it back then, but I didn't like it that much. It started out okay, but as it went I got bored more and more. Nicholson as the gang leader was hard to take seriously, while his Asian counterpart with less screentime felt more credible. The two main leads were arguably better in this one and the ending was at least serious and powerful opposed to the hasty comedy esque climax of the adaptation.



Infernal Affairs*

And yes, it's much better than The Departed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2012)

Agreed. I thought the Departed was good, but not great and felt Scorsese only got the award to make up for past snubbing. 

Infernal Affairs, imo, is far more exceptional, although I'd say The Departed> the IA sequels.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

Infernal Affairs owns.  I have the movie but I lent it to my friend and I haven't gotten it back in two years :| which is really strange considering how I see him about once a month.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Tony Leung is such a great actor, unlike his American counterpart.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2012)

Hell yeah he is something John Woo also capitalized on to great form.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

*Contagion - 7.5/10 *

It was alright i guess, found it to be uneven at times and the movie itself wasn't as suspenseful as i thought it would. It was also too clean in how it dealt with issues because when such an outbreak occurs there wasn't really that much hysteria other than that one scene of looting and breaking the pharmacies. People also weren't as cautious, always outdoors, close contact with one another, only Matt Damon seemed to be the only person actually worried about the disease yet the irony was he was immune . I don't know maybe im just nitpicking but i felt not terror or immediate danger while watching. The ending also left a terrible taste in my mouth i mean really? A bat? Really? Again all too clean, i was expecting something more you know? 

*Crazy, Stupid, Love - 7.5/10*

This actually surprised because Carell and Tomei in one movie? My god i was dreading it. But again the highlight of this movie is Gosling, this guy continues to impress me with each role. His absolutely amazing, i think he is now my favourite actor working today, sorry Fassbender you had your run but you have to settle for second. I did find the speech at the end really hard to watch though, incredibly cheesy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Steve Carell and Juliane Moore were so boring in Crazy Stupid Love. Gosling was really good, him and Stone had great chemistry though alot of Stone's characters seem to be melding in to each other.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> In this thread the movie is like Marmite.



Malick movies in general are like that



TetraVaal said:


> Infernal Affairs*



oops, I don't know why I always spell it Internal


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone seen Melancholia? Is it suppoused to be good?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> sorry Fassbender you had your run but you have to settle for second.


Traitor.  

Oh well.  I look forward to you taking that back about a week from now when you write your Shame review.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

I've seen it. It has some great moments, but it's also boring at times. The beginning and ending were mesmerizing.

It gets a lot of praise from casual fans, though some proclaimed hardcore LVT fans didn't like it that much.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Ridley is claiming Prometheus won't make sense till the last 10 minutes. He apparently wants to make the film in the same caliber as 2001.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you post a source for that?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Ridley is claiming Prometheus won't make sense till the last 10 minutes. He apparently wants to make the film in the same caliber as 2001.





αshɘs said:


> Can you post a source for that?



Ennoea has his words mixed up.

Ridley stated that 'Prometheus' won't show its 'Alien' DNA til' the last 10 minutes of the film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

It was an interview in this month's Empire Film magazine.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Ridley is claiming Prometheus won't make sense till the last 10 minutes. He apparently wants to make the film in the same caliber as 2001.




EDIT: Oh, Tetra saves the day.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm already confused about some of the stuff i'm seeing related to the Jockeys so yeah i could believe that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Also he's said they've tried to use as less CGI as possible, I'm not sure how true that is because the film looks CGI heavy.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

At least an 8/10 for The Tree of Life Vault?

Did Ridley say that Ennoea? What the hell? I don't want to go in knowing what to expect.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't find the full interview, but a part of it:


> He was marvellous, but he’s cooked,” laughs 74 year old Ridley Scott of the Nostromo’s unforgettable chestbursting stowaway. “He’s now got an orange in his mouth.” What Alien’s famous director wants to make clear, as post production on his much-wanted $100 million, 3D return to the science-fiction genre, draws close, is that he has gone back to the universe of his groundbreaking classic, but he’s also moved on. “I felt there was still life in the old sod, but it has evolved into something else. To stick to the story, you don’t really get it until about eight minutes from the end.” Deep down in its scaly heart, Prometheus is an Alien prequel, but not as we know it.
> It certainly embraces the Alien aesthetic; that biomechanoid phantasmagoria born of H.R. Gigers pervy art and his director’s unerring eye. “It does,” agrees Scott “, but it’s also different…” This is as much a better of scope as anything. With a much bigger budget, Scott has been utilising all the tools availible to him: high-end digital effects (“Avatar set the bar high”), filming in 3D (“You engage more, you’re drawn in”) and building massive Giger-esque sets across Pinewood that oozed the atmosphere that defined his career (“I still believe in putting in the proscenium”)
> The cast went giddy at the belly-of-the-beast effect of the giant sets. If Alien was a souped-up B-Movie, then Prometheus is a biblical epic. “Alien felt epic,” says Scott “, but this one is Epic.”
> Barring a beach scene in the long cut of Alien 3, the new film will feature the franchise’s first genuine exterior, with Iceland’s black lava fields providing the new planet’s hardscrabble surface (LV-426 was created on a soundstage). Thematically, too, it’s gone big. This is God versus Science, and the survival of not just the crew (most of whom probably don’t) but mankind itself. In other words, there is a whole 2001-vibe going on. “It’s gone off in a new direction,” boasts Scott “, but I promise it will engage you in the first five minutes.”
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

argh wall of text. do not want


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

I spent a good portion of the day writing a letter to my congressman about SOPA.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope you wiped your feces on it.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 19, 2012)

Donnie Darko - 10/10; The only movie I gave a 10 out of 10 in my book, I watched it last night and it was one of my many times that I watched it. I enjoy it more every time I watch it, I see it as a piece of art, absolute perfection. I remember the first time I watched, I firstly found it quite boring, but when I finished I felt like something was missing.. too many things had happened and many didn't even make sense. I felt the urge to watch that movie again, which I did the next night and also the night after that, which was when I realized what really happened in that movie, it was honestly very beautiful in it's own way, and I have to admit I nearly cried. It sort of changed my view of life at certain ways. 

If one hasn't yet seen it, it will most likely require a few watches to makes several things clearer about that movie. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Everyone here has. The thread about it is the most active one since Bin Laden died, I think.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also he's said they've tried to use as less CGI as possible.



I likes      .


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Steve Carell and Juliane Moore were so boring in Crazy Stupid Love. Gosling was really good, him and Stone had great chemistry though alot of Stone's characters seem to be melding in to each other.



Hahaha i thought i was the only person to notice that  Emma's roles all seem to be the same well atleast the acting is. Kinda worrying. 



Rukia said:


> Traitor.
> 
> Oh well.  I look forward to you taking that back about a week from now when you write your Shame review.



 

Shame looks stunning i have to say. 



ThePseudo said:


> At least an 8/10 for The Tree of Life Vault?
> 
> Did Ridley say that Ennoea? What the hell? I don't want to go in knowing what to expect.



Will see, im about to watch it now actually. 

---------------

*50 50 - 8.5/10*

First i have to mention that Seth is gonna Seth, however i found him to be somewhat bearable in this movie purely for the fact that even though its Seth playing himself, the character itself was strangely very good and you felt that he actually cared for the friend even though the way he went about it was misguided at times. My second point will be the whole cancer thing. I'm sorry but I don't know anyone with cancer or have i known anyone with it so i really cant say what JGL's character reactions and feelings would have been like so I cant really comment on that since i have heard some reviews here saying that his reaction wasn't believable as such and was too carefree. I dont think he was carefree rather he thought he could just sweep it under a rug but eventually it spewed out when he really was faced with his own mortality. All of a sudden im writing these tl; dr reviews O__o


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll be hitting the big 10,000 soon. What should it be?


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

lol 10k 

in here ofcourse.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

RS is loads better than it used to be actually you don't have to wait between DLs anymore

I still like MF the most but that's mainly what I use for music.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'll be hitting the big 10,000 soon. What should it be?



A review of Grave of the Fireflies

or The Thin Red Line


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> lol 10k
> 
> in here ofcourse.



It's gotta be special! You only turn tenthousand once.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

I use MF. Fuckers better not touch it. All those links in the manga dump

grrrr


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

The US doesn't think we're ready for your project VBD

that's why they shut it down


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

So, _Red Tails_ opens up at 39% so far on Rotten Tomatoes. I'll see it anyway. Gotta support my brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

I refuse to see the expendables sequel now that Stallone has confirmed the PG-13 rating.  Everyone involved in that project can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2012)

I know. If it's an homage to the old 90's and 80's movies, it should be fucking Rated R .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's the trailer for 'Side By Side': 

I think it looks really interesting. It features a couple of my favorite filmmakers, as well as a couple directors that I dislike, but it's always interesting to hear the opinions on film/digital from some of the biggest advocates for each side. Personally, I'm 100% all in for digital, I just think it does a whole lot more that film. I also don't buy Pfister's comments about 3D being strictly a marketing scheme -- I'm not too big into 3D myself, but his comments could also be directed towards those who film sequences in IMAX, as IMAX is also a marketing scheme. So that's a bit hypocritical of him, seeing as he DPs for a director who has an intention of making marketable films for big budget studios.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I dont know what Stallone is thinking. I mean, the first film is Rated R, so wouldnt it be logical to presume that most people who saw it werent under 17 years old?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2012)

I was willing to accept Live Free or Die Hard's PG-13 rating, mainly because of the awesome action scenes.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you guys realize how many acting talents are in Prometheus?

Noomi Rapace 

Michael Fassbender

Idris Elba( Even the token black guy that's gonna die 10 minutes into the film is quality)  

Guy Pearce 

Charleze Theron 

This film cannot suck!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Do you guys realize how many acting talents are in Prometheus?
> 
> Noomi Rapace
> 
> ...



. Too bad that's probably gonna happen.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

*Sherlock: The Hound of Baskerville*

Another good one, but is it just me, or is the second episode in both seasons weaker than the first? Granted the last episode was my favorite by far, and I doubt it will be beaten any time soon. Get's a thumbs up regardless.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> . Too bad that's probably gonna happen.



I hope not. Elba is the fucking man.

I'm so happy that he has a very important role in 'Pacific Rim.'


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Do you guys realize how many acting talents are in Prometheus?
> 
> Noomi Rapace
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Do you guys realize how many acting talents are in Prometheus?
> 
> Noomi Rapace
> 
> ...



Ridley Scott + Damon Lindelof = A recipe for a very average film that won't live up to expectations.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm just glad Elba is involved.  He's an amazing actor that really needs to be in better movies.  His TV resume however is bulletproof.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2012)

elba holdin it down!!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

After Benedict Cumberbatch, Idris Elba is the other person I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you seen The Wire Stunna?  It's the best tv show ever and Elba was the best character on that show


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Have you seen The Wire Stunna?  *It's the best tv show ever* and Elba was the best character on that show



Damn good show this is true.

I remember watching a lot of this on MU...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Never watched _The Wire._ Don't watch much television anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

*POST 10,000*










​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2012)

every time i try to capture my milestones, I always miss it because i barely ever look at my post count. now that i'm looking at it, it's becoming pretty sad


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

In commemoration of my 10,000th post, I will grant everyone in this thread a single wish.

Within reason.

For example: You cannot ask for nudes. Or ask me to watch _Highlander II._


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> In commemoration of my 10,000th post, I will grant everyone in this thread a single wish.
> 
> Within reason.
> 
> For example: You cannot ask for nudes. Or ask me to watch _Highlander II._



I'll think on this. Thanks.

Actually, I'm only 37 away from 3k! And it only took five years!


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> In commemoration of my 10,000th post, I will grant everyone in this thread a single wish.
> 
> Within reason.
> 
> For example: You cannot ask for nudes. Or ask me to watch _Highlander II._



Name your top 50 films in order. Within reason?


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> In commemoration of my 10,000th post, I will grant everyone in this thread a single wish.
> 
> Within reason.
> 
> For example: You cannot ask for nudes. Or ask me to watch _Highlander II._



Don't change your set for THREE months!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Z said:


> Name your top 50 films in order. Within reason?


I-I can try? It'll take me forever though.


Grape Krush said:


> Don't change your set for THREE months!


Unreasonable. But I'll try.


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2012)

Take your time, I'm just a curious cat.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Rukia's oughtta' be good.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I-I can try? It'll take me forever though.
> 
> Unreasonable. But I'll try.




Wow. Way to promise me a great Christmas and then rip my heart out.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Do I look like Santa to you? I said within reason. You're asking for a freaking miracle.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

True, Santa is white


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2012)

Making this top fifty list is pretty fun though so far.


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Making this top fifty list is pretty fun though so far.



Another reason why I told you to.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

I just downloaded something via Hotfile.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I just downloaded something via Hotfile.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> In commemoration of my 10,000th post, I will grant everyone in this thread a single wish.
> 
> Within reason.
> 
> For example: You cannot ask for nudes. Or ask me to watch _Highlander II._




Watch Visitor Q.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Making this top fifty list is pretty fun though so far.



I had nothing to read after I finished my exams today, so I took one of my blank sheets of paper and tried to make a top 50.

I'm on 23 right now, and the other 20 took about an hour to sort out . I'll try to complete the rest of mine after my last two exams finish up tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

Watch The Wire Stunna


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 19, 2012)

*The Two Towers* - Your love of the halfling's leaf has clouded your mind/10 

Jackson really did an amazing job. The series rocks.


----------



## Jena (Jan 19, 2012)

*She's the Man*- for what it is, 7/10

For seven more weeks, I'm still technically a teenage girl. I'm allowed to indulge myself in stupid teenage girl movies.

This movie isn't _Citizen Kane_, a lot of is cringe-inducing, it's predictable as fuck, and it has as much to do with _Twelfth Night_ as my foot. But you know what? I enjoyed it. If you pick up a movie about Amanda Bynes cross-dressing, then you're going to get what you paid for. I got what I paid for. It made me laugh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2012)

you're nineteen jena?


----------



## Jena (Jan 19, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> you're nineteen jena?



I know. It's hard to believe because I'm so wise beyond my years. 
yes..._"wise"_


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2012)

My wish is for you to post a pic of yourself Stunna (no pedo).


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

What can I watch? 

Boredom.


----------



## xetal (Jan 19, 2012)

50/50 - 5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> What can I watch?
> 
> Boredom.



What kind of movies are you looking for?




xetal said:


> 50/50 - 5/10



This is about right.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2012)

shouldnt 50/50 have gotten a 50/50?



























problem?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Watching last ep of Sherlock finally.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2012)

*Leafie, a hen into the wild* 10/10

Rewatched and it's just as amazing as the first time I saw it. And I still cried several times. I cannot recommend this enough, it really is the best film of 2011.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 20, 2012)

Jena said:


> I know. It's hard to believe because I'm so wise beyond my years.
> yes..._"wise"_



I thought you were at least in your late 20's .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> My wish is for you to post a pic of yourself Stunna (no pedo).



*Spoiler*: __ 







Wish granted. Next.


----------



## Angelwilliam (Jan 20, 2012)

Haunted 9/10

event planner in delhi


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2012)

Seems the bots are becoming more clever.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2012)

So, 13 hours ago Vault went to watch Tree of Life and has yet to return

a, he was so blown away, he's still recollecting himself

b, he was so pissed off, he went to a pub, got drunk and started to curse the ones who recommended it to him


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 20, 2012)

c) he's got it on loop


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 20, 2012)

d) he's banging some sluts


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Sherlock: Reichenbach Falls- Fucked me up the ass/10



> So, 13 hours ago Vault went to watch Tree of Life and has yet to return
> 
> a, he was so blown away, he's still recollecting himself
> 
> b, he was so pissed off, he went to a pub, got drunk and started to curse the ones who recommended it to him



I'm not sure it's a movie that would blow anyone away since it's narrative isn't that extraordinary. He's probably waiting, for films like that it's best to wait before deciding what you thought of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn a year long wait for Holmes to return. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad Moriarty is dead though, he was a coward in the end.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2012)

well, the visuals could have such an effect

but I was exaggerating anyway 

he probably didn't even watch it since it was late


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

He did watch like 3 films in a row, I'd be exhausted too.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Damn a year long wait for Holmes to return.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He was? I definitely didn't get that from it. More like a complete mentalist 
*Spoiler*: __ 



who thought shooting himself in the head was the best way to beat Holmes


.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 20, 2012)

I took it that Moriarty loved to one up Holmes and he thought that Sherlock could be as bad as he is he showed him he wasnt even close with the ultimate act.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 20, 2012)

Ultimate dick move


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

> who thought shooting himself in the head was the best way to beat Holmes




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he knew Holmes would win, pussy had to shoot himself so he could win but even in death he still lost.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No he didn't, the media proceeded to call Sherlock a fraud that committed suicide. Just as planned.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sherlock is still alive, and he'll find his way back eventually. Moriarty is dead and his condition is absolute. I think the winner was Sherlock



You what's annoying, his death is actually a brainteaser, let's hope it' snot as big as a cop out as DW.

Also watching American Beauty, what happened to Thora Birch? She was the it girl in the 90s.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2012)

Then lets call it a short term win for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also watching American Beauty, what happened to Thora Birch? She was the it girl in the 90s.


Really?  Where was I?


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

*In the Name of the Father*

Script 12/15
Cine 12/15
Directing 25/30
Acting 18/20
Sound/OST 8/10
Impact 10/10 

85/100

Great film. Strong performances from everyone involved. 



Daniel Day Lewis in this movie > There Will Be Blood/Gangs of New York.

And anything revolving around the Irish get's me. God bless us.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Almost forgot...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*In the Name of the Father 8.5/10* 

Just for Rukia...


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Its finally here 

*The Tree of Life *

Man was this movie a difficult watch or what? I mean what the fuck did i just watch? Talk about self indulgence to the extreme by Malick. I found this movie an absolute bore. Its a good thing i didn't watch it yesterday when it was late, there is no way i could have finished it. I found myself tearing up at the birth scene but then again i was yawning a lot. Other than the imagery which at times was incredible there was nothing going on for this movie, Brad Pitt was the only good thing in terms of acting because lets face it, he was the only person who actually did any form of acting. Also how random was it at times? If i wanted to see stuff about the universe i could have watched Brian Cox's wonders of the universe, i didn't feel the need to put a whole segment on that and also the other random crap like the dinosaur stomping on another dinosaur's head. Also the wife floating and stuff like the attic scene, i get it, it looked nice visually but it felt really forced for the sake of having a visual fest. I know Para and the others who watched it and liked it will say i missed the whole point of the movie but i ask you this, was there really a point of this movie if we get down to it? The movie was all over the place so much so it couldnt hold my interest for more than 5 minutes i mean we get so see Jack's childhood for 5 minutes followed by another 10 minutes of just random "imagery" and inaudible whispers. 

Anyway i have ranted enough 4/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Wasn't she everyone's Juno? She was really irritating though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

The mother floating was just his own inflated opinion of his mother being so ethereal.

You know what we never discussed is how the kid's desire to monopolise his mother was borderline creepy. Especially as it was brought on by him rummaging through the neighbours underwear drawer.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

What did you score the movie anyway Ennoea?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2012)

You know what I really hate about the movie, it wants to balance the family stuff with the cosmic / dinosaur stuff which to me falls flat out of the gate because one of those two things has direct emotional connection which immediately makes it weigh more than the other more ethereal cosmic stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still on the fence. The bulk of the movie isn't that compelling but I did like it enough that the Sean Penn sequences and the ending didn't ruin it for me.

Honestly the sheer hardwork put in the movie is unreal that I can't with good mind diss it

I'd give it a 7/B.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Can not wait for ToL discussion to cease permanently. Only because I can't force myself to sit through an entire film I can safely assume will be bad, just to join a discussion.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

> Only because I can't force myself to sit through an entire film I can safely assume will be bad, just to join a discussion.



You lie GK. We've all seen shitty films so we could infact take the piss out of them.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Grape you should  Its a 50/50 watching the movie. You either are going to like it or you are going to hate it. There is no middle ground. Guess that makes it that more interesting. 

Enno i know what you mean, didnt Psuedo say the universe scenes arent cgi? If true thats impressive.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly the sheer hardwork put in the movie is unreal that I can't with good mind diss it



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F54rqDh2mWA[/YOUTUBE]



Ennoea said:


> You lie GK. We've all seen shitty films so we could infact take the piss out of them.



Nah, I really can't. _Maybe_ if I smoked enough pot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

How did you do with the beginning Sean Penn sequence? When I watched it the first time I wanted to jam a fork in my eye so I could stop the torture. That editing was like Mallick got some overly annoying film student to edit it for his school project.



> Nah, I really can't. Maybe if I smoked enough pot.



You'll probably love it high.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh i thought i mentioned that part  That was awful the constant changing around was doing my head in.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

zomg. This will be fucking awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> Grape you should  Its a 50/50 watching the movie. You either are going to like it or you are going to hate it. There is no middle ground. Guess that makes it that more interesting.
> 
> Enno i know what you mean, didnt Psuedo say the universe scenes arent cgi? If true thats impressive.



It is also a 50/50 because I didn't much care for that movie either


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

I hated the Tree of Life.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Typically I tend to agree with Rukia about films post-release. His pre-release rubbish is legendary though.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Taleran i liked 50/50 :T 

But im with you on Tree of Life, its awful.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

50/50 is amazing.

JGL/Anna Kendrick killed that shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

JGL was terrible in Inception, another actor that Nolan can't utilise added to his resume.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

No he wasn't. Please describe how?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

JGL and Cilian were the best actors in Inception though  Everyone else was meh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

His character was pointless and terrible, casted as an attempt by Nolan to get some credibility with his actors. His attempts to be Anti-Hollywood and bring in the Anti-Hollywood crowd while he was at it while feeding them spoonfuls of terrible narrative and poorly directed action. But he's a great actor. I wonder if Nolan will jump on the Gosling train next and make him a shoe shiner in his next movie just so he can claim he's in with the kids in his casting choices.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I hated the Tree of Life.



I loved The Tree of Life.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> JGL and Cilian were the best actors in Inception though  Everyone else was meh




Marion Cotillard 
Pete Postlethwaite 
Michael Caine
Ellen Page
Tom Hardy
Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> His character was pointless and terrible, casted as an attempt by Nolan to get some credibility with his actors. His attempts to be Anti-Hollywood and bring in the Anti-Hollywood crowd while he was at it while feeding them spoonfuls of terrible narrative and poorly directed action. But he's a great actor. I wonder if Nolan will jump on the Gosling train next and make him a shoe shiner in his next movie just so he can claim he's in with the kids in his casting choices.



I love how people pretend their own assumptions about another persons intentions are fact.

Rukia 2.0 ^


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Marion Cotillard - Forgot about her, give you that.
> Pete Postlethwaite - Acting sick? Ok cool but then his dead, now you start to wander if he really was acting.
> Michael Caine - For like 2 minutes?
> Ellen Page - She was not that great man.
> ...



           .


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Ellen Page has been great in everything including Inception.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> JGL and Cilian were the best actors in Inception though  Everyone else was meh


Vault I disagree completely.

No one equaled Cillian Murphy in that film.  His performance was the best and it was the most important.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

None of the actors were really bad in Inception, their characters were. At this point we know Nolan struggles with his female casts especially.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Vault I disagree completely.
> 
> No one equaled Cillian Murphy in that film.  His performance was the best and it was the most important.



I singled out only 2 of the 3 actors who were brilliant in inception. It was in no particular order. But if i had to rank them it would be 

Murphy
Cotillard 
JGL


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2012)

Inceptions cast works for me the same way the cast in any Heist film does because at the end of the day that is what Inception is at the core of the movie.



> Tom Hardy and Joseph Gordon Levitt are both cast against type, with JGL as the unfuckwithable no-nonsense trigger man and Hardy as the all charm con artist and forger.



That is all I need from those characters in this specific movie.

With JGL it is an even more specific type



> JGL’s Arthur is a John Woo heroic bloodshed character. He’s the loyal partner and lateral thinking warhorse. The scary technician Danny Lee to Dicaprio’s emotional Chow Yun Fat. He’s the in-case-shit guy who’s character arc consists entirely of two lines of dialog, but carries more than his share of the film’s goodwill.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

> because at the end of the day that is what Inception is at the core of the movie



But was it all a dweam or not? Nolan how could you do this to us.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

A movie doesn't need to end with clear answers to be great.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

His obviously taking the piss.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

No, the ending of The Sopranos finale was taking the piss.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

How else did people expect it to end?


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you kidding me? Did you watch it live?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

I watched it later well knowing what was coming. I remember people being really pissed though.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> How else did people expect it to end?





Grape Krush said:


> Are you kidding me? Did you watch it live?





Ennoea said:


> I watched it later well knowing what was coming. I remember people being really pissed though.



Oh, I get it now. You just clownin.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

I forgot to post this:

I wonder how much Photoshop they used on Leo


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

Sherlock Series 2 finale

I love this series.  I don't want to wait a year.  In fact that's the only thing that really pisses me off about it is how we get three episodes and have to wait a full year.  Oh well you can't complain about quality.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2012)

The ending to me plays into what I think the whole film is doing which is a long rambly post that I don't want to post here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Post it Taleran. We love rambling.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> I singled out only 2 of the 3 actors who were brilliant in inception. It was in no particular order. But if i had to rank them it would be
> 
> Murphy
> Cotillard


I agree totally with that.

I also agree with the person that said the characters were poorly written.  I don't blame Ellen Page or JGL for their characters.

Nolan does indeed have a problem with women.  He has never done a good job creating female characters.  No surprise since he apparently thinks a spinning top is a good present for his wife IRL.  

Nice find, Ennoea.  I can't wait to watch The Great Gatsby in 3D!


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

I also read this other article about Nolan before shooting TDKR but just after Inception. Dude secluded himself in the mountains and he didnt have any means to communicate with anyone. Apparently he doesn't own a phone


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh fine.

The movie is all about creation, Inception as described is the creation of ideas in the head of the person.

Basically the whole movie is a look at the Movie making process with all the characters filling rolls that you would see in a movie it also plays with how they come in and out of the movie.

Cobb is the Director he is leading the production and keeping somethings back that he is infecting the movie with.

JGL is the cinematographer his only concern is making the directors visions happen and too look as fucking cool as possible doing it.

Tom Hardy is the Actors he is faceless and shapeless as he moves throughout the film literally pulling props out of his ass

Saito is the Financier he is the foreign money behind the project who only gets really pulled into it when the construct becomes more complicated. He is also bleeding throughout most of the movie until at the end after the 'job' has been a success.

Yousif is the Chemist or the A/V designer, he brings the textures of the extra layers we sense with sight and sound.

Ariadane is the Designer, sets, costumes, placement of everything is her ballpark, doesn't have a clue about the mechanics or the plot just the designs.

Fischer is clearly the Audience, who Cobb begins as confrontational but then realizes he has to pull him in if he want to get us on his side which is what the Inception at the end represents, the movie comes together in the mind of the viewer as the ending credits come up. Nolan goes back to his family after the 'job' is completely successfully.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Something of Interest


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2012)

*Sherlock season 1*

Didn't plan to watch all 3 eps today, but I got hooked. A couple of twists felt predictable, but it didn't take away from this. At first I was a bit skeptical about the setting, but great realization. Also, what's with the peculiar format? Three eps/season and all 3 eps being 90 mins long. Some kind of typical British stuff?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

No its not typical to have 90 minute shows like that but thats the format of Sherlock and it works pretty well.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2012)

All the talk about Nolan having troubles with his females makes me think of someone else whom I rather not mention


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> JGL was terrible in Inception, another actor that Nolan can't utilise added to his resume.



Agreed.

I love how everyone is now on the JGL bandwagon, for reasons unexplainable to mankind. The dude sucks. The only decent performance he's ever delivered was in 'Manic' and I guess since he wasn't overly-obnoxious In '(500) Days of Summer', he has some how become a good actor. I mean, most of the characters in 'Inception' were pointless; the entire movie was pointless--it was a piece of shit. But since we now have an overwhelming amount of 12 year olds occupying the internet, they can apparently anoint shitty actors as good ones.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

He was great in Mysterious Skin


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> How else did people expect it to end?



Well you see, Nolan was only able to rip-off the first two acts of 'Paprika', but once he had to actually write his on ending, he botched it, as usual.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> Grape you should  Its a 50/50 watching the movie. You either are going to like it or you are going to hate it. There is no middle ground. Guess that makes it that more interesting.
> 
> Enno i know what you mean, didnt Psuedo say the universe scenes arent cgi? If true thats impressive.



I thought there were good parts and bad parts, would that count as middle ground?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Cheeky VBD  very cheeky but what I meant was 50% loving it or 50% hating it, so you either love or hate it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> Cheeky VBD  very cheeky but what I meant was 50% loving it or 50% hating it, so you either love or hate it



I thought it was alright.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

5/10? D - C?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

JGL was good in Brick aswell.


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder if your ability to like _50/50_ is directly correlated to whether or not you actually know people with cancer.

Because it seems like a lot of the praise is about how realistic it is, and I'm wondering if it's harder to relate to/like if you've never gone through that experience with someone.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2012)

I liked 50/50 and my grandma died of cancer, so maybe? Lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> 5/10? D - C?



I'd say a 7/10.


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I was noticing that the people on here who gave it a high rating seemed to mention how they knew someone with cancer.
(Which is also true for me, I really liked the movie and two of my aunts have had cancer)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> 5/10? D - C?


F        .


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2012)

Parallax said:


> He was great in Mysterious Skin



He was, though that isn't the kind of movie everyone can manage to watch comfortably.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2012)

Mortal Kombat is on tv right now...

..and I thought I just saw Spielberg appear in a scene...wtf


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

I noticed Hitchcock had cameos in all his movies, Stan Lee ripped him off.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I noticed Hitchcock had cameos in all his movies, Stan Lee ripped him off.


Except Stan Lee didn't make any of the movies/shows he appears in.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

He's worse than Hitchocock then. Sneaky old bastard.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2012)

Stan Lee would beat Alfred's ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Stan Lee can't beat his enlarged prostate, like Chuck Norris, let alone another person.

Dark Knight spoiler everyone saw coming:


I didn't hear anything about it so does that mean Gervais was terrible at the Golden globes?


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises will be the next Citizen Kane*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow Gervais is really bad, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

It's the Globes, what do you expect? Talent?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wow Gervais is really bad, it's embarrassing.



He's bad at everything, i skip the intro's of Idiot Abroad so i don't have to see the twat.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> He was, though that isn't the kind of movie everyone can manage to watch comfortably.



Yeah it's not.  It's not a movie I would recommend for just anyone even though I like it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2012)

I wanna have a fistfight with Tetra.

Inception>>>>>>>>>>>>>District 9.

Haywire: B

It's just a vehicle for the lead actress, but as such its pretty fun. Dunno if I'll review it, as Im not sure I have much to say.


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I wanna have a fistfight with Tetra.
> 
> Inception>>>>>>>>>>>>>District 9.



If you want to have fight with Tetra, you should say:

_Drive_ is the most overrated movie ever. It's pretentious.*



Bam. Instant shitstorm.



*this does not reflect my actual opinion


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm gonna tell the mods you guys are rough housing again.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

It is overrated though 

The opening scene is the only truly great piece of the film, everything else is kind of like a huge completely unrealistic coincidence.

The opening is fantastic though.




Furious George said:


> I'm gonna tell the mods you guys are rough housing again.




SO IT WAS YOU!!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> SO IT WAS YOU!!!!



 Nah it wasn't me. 

Or was it?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

George did the right thing if he did

even if he had to snitch

assuming he did


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Parallax said:


> George did the right thing if he did
> 
> even if he had to snitch
> 
> assuming he did



I snitched. It definitely was me, seeing as I hate internet fighting and make it my business to never do it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 20, 2012)

Guess who just passed their exams for first semester? One more semester to go, and I'm out of this bitch .

Now, I've already had a great start for this 4 day weekend, with Spartacus: Vengeance and Justified. With that said, I have two movies on my DVR right now, but which one should I watch first: Poltergeist or The Green Mile(My first time watching either of them)?


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I snitched. It definitely was me, seeing as I hate internet fighting and make it my business to never do it.



I agree, except if I am drunk apparently 

At least I had the sense to add him to ignore.


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Guess who just passed their exams for first semester? One more semester to go, and I'm out of this bitch .
> 
> Now, I've already had a great start for this 4 day weekend, with Spartacus: Vengeance and Justified. With that said, I have two movies on my DVR right now, but which one should I watch first: Poltergeist or The Green Mile(My first time watching either of them)?



Oh man, you have a killer decision on your hand... Poltergeist, while becoming a bit dated, is still a great sci-fi/horror flick. The Green Mile is superb acting, a wonderful story that evokes a whole range of emotions from laughter to righteous anger, and has the honor of being a movie that makes me cry.(Manly, manly tears of course.) I would say if you are looking for something heavier, Green Mile.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Inception>>>>>>>>>>>>>District 9.


Wikus saying "fook" at aliens is more entertaining than a bunch of people sleeping on a plane.


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Can't say I agree with you there Martail. And it certainly isn't a multiple > situation.
> 
> District 9 had more to enjoy. Inception was good but in the end Wikus saying "fook" at aliens is more entertaining than a bunch of people sleeping on a plane.
> 
> Now Paprika, that was better than both.



All 3 of those are great movies, but I would have to agree that Paprika would edge out the lead.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jan 20, 2012)

Gamer. 9/10.

Gerald Butler, 'nuf said.


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

AndrewRogue said:


> Gamer. 9/10.
> 
> Gerald Butler, 'nuf said.



Although he's always been one of my favorites even from his Phantom of the Opera days, I'm real glad he's breaking into the mega-big A-list movies now. Law Abiding Citizen was just fun as heck to watch. The Ugly Truth... not so much.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

*Red State *

So damn boring, Kevin Smith is steadily getting worse.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2012)

Jena said:


> I wonder if your ability to like _50/50_ is directly correlated to whether or not you actually know people with cancer.
> 
> Because it seems like a lot of the praise is about how realistic it is, and I'm wondering if it's harder to relate to/like if you've never gone through that experience with someone.




I don't understand how could people consider it realistic. JGL was smiling like an idiot most of the time. Does cancer patient act like that irl?

I love JGL, especially in Hesher, but the screenplay of 50/50 is weak.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2012)

the movie of the year was harry potter and the sorcerer stone


btw i was the one who brought in chainer, he was on IRC and i told him to bring this thread back to a civilized world.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Dark Knight spoiler everyone saw coming:


Hope this is true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Talia al Ghul is easily one of my favorite comic book characters.  Marion Cotillard is the perfect Talia.  It makes me a feel a little better to know that at least one female character will be well cast in this film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, Inception > District 9.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Shame is playing in OKC.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I don't understand how could people consider it realistic. JGL was smiling like an idiot most of the time. Does cancer patient act like that irl?
> 
> I love JGL, especially in Hesher, but the screenplay of 50/50 is weak.



Cancer patients are all depressed and fatalistic if that's what you're assuming.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

what the fuck why does he have a Jheri curl?

for a moment i read that as you drew it in a bible


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2012)

I couldn't remember what his hair looked like, but I knew it was sorta puffy looking. I forgot it was more straight.


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I don't understand how could people consider it realistic. JGL was smiling like an idiot most of the time. Does cancer patient act like that irl?
> 
> I love JGL, especially in Hesher, but the screenplay of 50/50 is weak.



I dunno, considering 50/50 I believe was written by the character JGL plays, who survived that cancer and is a personal friend of Seth Rogan's, there might be some truth behind it, even if there is some embellishment. My uncle when I was younger was in advanced stages of emphysema and was always jovial and loving, but I didn't really get to spend much time with him in his private life, so who knows?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 20, 2012)

ShaolinExile said:


> Oh man, you have a killer decision on your hand... Poltergeist, while becoming a bit dated, is still a great sci-fi/horror flick. The Green Mile is superb acting, a wonderful story that evokes a whole range of emotions from laughter to righteous anger, and has the honor of being a movie that makes me cry.(Manly, manly tears of course.) I would say if you are looking for something heavier, Green Mile.



I was leaning more towards The Green Mile anyway. Just wanted to get an opinion here first. Besides I love Frank Darabont .

Now all I have to do is get my Mom off of her soap operas so I can watch it.


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I don't understand how could people consider it realistic. JGL was smiling like an idiot most of the time. Does cancer patient act like that irl?



Actually...yeah.

It's a denial/defense mechanism thing. Sometimes when people are really sick, they pretend like they aren't because it's too painful to deal with. 

They keep doing this until they eventually reach a point where they just lose it.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Shame is playing in OKC.



 Fassbender's naked ass!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Great actor.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm watching Shame tomorrow. It's gonna awkward as hell but I'm up for it

Poltergeist and Green Mile? Both good films so you can't go wrong.

Jaws: A

Oh crap is Jaws getting abit dated because while it's still great, the shark is looking less deadly and the film feels really slow


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm watching Shame tomorrow. It's gonna awkward as hell but I'm up for it



Are you bringing your aunt with you or something?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree.  I'm going by myself.  I think it will be exceptionally awkward.  But I'm going to man up and do it.

I just went to Best Buy.  Two things.  Number One.  Damn.  Drive is not out yet.  I need to wait another week to add it to my collection.  Number Two.  There is a Bleach movie for sale on Blu Ray.  The price is $31.99.  WHO THE FUCK WOULD PAY $31.99 FOR A BLEACH MOVIE?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

Bleach fans


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Anime really doesn't get worse than a Bleach movie.



> Are you bringing your aunt with you or something?



No a prudish friend who has no idea what he's gonna watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

They are willing to spend over 30 dollars on a non-canon piece of work.  Really?

The three copies on their shelf will never sell.  Not around here.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No a prudish friend who has no idea what he's gonna watch.



Why are you taking a prude?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

ten bucks says all three will be gone in two weeks


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

I wanna see Shame :[

I need to find some time during the weekend.  But I might be busy tomorrow and Sunday is football.  I might be able to go on Monday though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Patriots.  Giants.  Rematch.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

10 bucks Fassbender and Mulligan have sex in it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

I hated the Chronicles of Riddick.  And I am definitely not a Vin Diesel fan. But for some reason, I find myself fairly interested in the upcoming Riddick film.  Katee Sackhoff is probably the main reason I am excited.  But am I alone here?  Is anyone else curious to see what comes out of this?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 20, 2012)

Back to the Future III 8/10

A great way to end the trilogy. I am quite surprised that Doc decided to stay in the past since that's going to end up affecting the future. Either way, II and III were both pretty good movies in their rights and Back to the Future is an excellent trilogy.


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

I was just raped, you guys. Raped by the unfeeling corporate machine. Straight up the poophole without warning or lube.

I'm full of nerdy rage and I'm letting the internet know.

This all started when I went to Suncoast. They're shutting down and everything is 50%-80% off. I was appropriately excited and proceeded to grab everything that I could get my greasy talons on. I came across the complete first season of _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_. I'd never seen the show, but I'd heard that it was really good. Plus, it was on sale, so I figured I'd give it a look.

BIG MISTAKE

Despite the fact that it is clearly labeled "the complete first season", I opened the box and this is what I saw:


Only one disk, with a "3" on it. I was pissed but I thought, eh, maybe it's just _labeled_ 3 but still had all the episodes on it.

NO IT DIDN'T, IT WAS ONLY THE 3RD DISK

Now I was pissed. And I still am pissed. Nowhere on that box does it say that it only includes the 3rd disk. Don't believe me. FUCKING SEE FOR YOURSELF

*Spoiler*: __ 











And, of couse, since this was on sale it was a final sale. Meaning that I can't return it. I'm now stuck with only the third disk of a TV show that I've never seen. 

The only thing preventing me from killing everything in sight is that I didn't pay full price for it. But still, FUCK YOU FOR RAPING ME SARAH CONNOR


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2012)

quiet jena.


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

Never.

This is the worst thing ever. Worse than cancer. Worse than flesh-eating bugs. Worse than falling into a vat of acid.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Worse than Tatum trying to cry on screen?

The show sucks so no real loss.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 20, 2012)

The Blair Witch Project 
88%.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

> The Blair Witch Project
> 88%.



You're not rotten tomatoes.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2012)

Jurassic Park 3 on TV...

All I see is... "I have a big head and little arms! And I just don't know how well thought out this plan was! .........Master?"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

Jena your first mistake was buying The Sarah Connor Chronicles


----------



## Jena (Jan 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Jena your first mistake was buying The Sarah Connor Chronicles



Clearly they don't want you to ever actually watch it. Maybe the package is trying to save you from yourself.


There was a guy randomly dressed up as Tom Baker's Dr.Who just hanging out in the store, so I guess it wasn't all bad. But he left before I could run over and demand a picture.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Jena your first mistake was buying The Sarah Connor Chronicles



The first season was alright. I own it--and I can happily say I have all three discs.

Second season was horrible, but I bought it on bluray just to look at Summer Glau.

Can you blame me? I mean really, can you? Summer Glau is one of the most gorgeous fucking women to walk the earth.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

alright people I'm planning on going to Amoeba to try to get some movies this weekend.  I have a 20-25 budget and this place excels at used movies ( I got Cowboy Bebop the movie for $10, Apocalypse Now original and Redux for $8, Unforgiven for $5, The Wire season 3 for $13 among other finds)

suggest me some films that I should buy


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I just went to Best Buy.  Two things.  Number One.  Damn.  Drive is not out yet.  I need to wait another week to add it to my collection.  Number Two.  There is a Bleach movie for sale on Blu Ray.  The price is $31.99.  WHO THE FUCK WOULD PAY $31.99 FOR A BLEACH MOVIE?



- Drive isn't even in cinemas here, so don't complain it could be worse.

- BluRay prices sometimes are so random, the "Studio Ghibli collection" series here is (depending on where you get it) between 25 and 30 euro for one movie. On the disc is the movie in German and Japanese. No bonus stuff, nothing else added. The only thing thats different is the box art.




TetraVaal said:


> Second season was horrible, but I bought it on bluray just to look at Summer Glau.
> 
> Can you blame me? I mean really, can you? Summer Glau is one of the most gorgeous fucking women to walk the earth.



I know that feel.
I always completely ignored what exactly was going on while looking at Lena Headey and Summer Glau.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Patriots.  Giants.  Rematch.



Everyone is talking about this, so a Ravens - 49rs SB wouldn't surprise me in the least 



Rukia said:


> I hated the Chronicles of Riddick.  And I am definitely not a Vin Diesel fan. But for some reason, I find myself fairly interested in the upcoming Riddick film.  Katee Sackhoff is probably the main reason I am excited.  But am I alone here?  Is anyone else curious to see what comes out of this?



Sort of. I liked the firts one back then. Though the best thing to come out in the franchise was the game Escape from Butcher Bay.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2012)

Its my bday today  

I will just watch football for now and see what happens  Its always such a weird day. 

About the SB, i want Eli to beat Brady again  That would be awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> alright people I'm planning on going to Amoeba to try to get some movies this weekend.  I have a 20-25 budget and this place excels at used movies ( I got Cowboy Bebop the movie for $10, Apocalypse Now original and Redux for $8, Unforgiven for $5, The Wire season 3 for $13 among other finds)
> 
> suggest me some films that I should buy


Kind of a difficult assignment don't you think?  We have no idea what your collection currently looks like.  But here are some that I recently purchased:

Pan's Labyrinth
Gantz
A Clockwork Orange 40th Anniversary Edition
Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Worse than Tatum trying to cry on screen?



Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0fq5dd0C60[/YOUTUBE]

Make fun of Dear, John all you want.  It was loads better than Inception.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

trololo.png


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2012)

*True Grit - Second Viewing - 8.4/10*

Script 11/15
Cine 14/15
Directing 26/30
Acting 18/20
Sound/OST 8/10
Impact 7/10


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0fq5dd0C60[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Make fun of Dear, John all you want.  It was loads better than Inception.



"Why don't you get your hands off me".


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

> Pan's Labyrinth
> Gantz
> A Clockwork Orange 40th Anniversary Edition
> Battlestar Galactica



Pretty good. Recent purchases are:

Troll Hunter
Source Code
Akira
Redline

Para it's hard to recommend stuff since we don't know what you're looking for.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

Btw I think Fassbender would make a great Batman and Jude Law a great Riddler if they reboot the thing. Come at me.


----------



## tashtin (Jan 21, 2012)

The Artist - 7.5/10

Not a masterpiece as some are claiming it to be but it was a good and refreshing film. Acting was top notch.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Btw I think Fassbender would make a great Batman and Jude Law a great Riddler if they reboot the thing. Come at me.



I disagree. Especially Jude Law .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

What's wrong with Jude?

Ryan Gosling for Joker aswell.

Also I wonder if Two Face will come back.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2012)

Your trolls are to obvious now.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ennoea, leave the trolling to Rukia before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

Fassbender would make a great Batman, you know it. I'm not trolling


----------



## Vice (Jan 21, 2012)

Aliens - 9/10

Pretty much a perfect action movie. My only complaint is how implausible it is that a random little girl survived longer than a bunch of soldiers without any weapons or special training of any kind. I'm deducting a point for that shitty hollywood cliche.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

> My only complaint is that how implausible it is that a random little girl survived longer than a bunch of soldiers without any weapons or special training of any kind. I'm deducting a point for that shitty hollywood cliche.



She knew where to hide.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2012)

Rainn Wilson for next Batman.

SHUT UP CRIME!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

*Sherlock: The Reichenbach Fall*

I almost regret watching this. Now I have to wait a freaking _year!!_ Thumbs up!


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2012)

I might have to rematch that season 2 finale, apparently we missed an important clue about how Sherlock got away with it and all those wild internet speculations are all wrong.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

It is now on youtube in a single part so you all have to watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Vault said:


> I might have to rematch that season 2 finale, apparently we missed an important clue about how Sherlock got away with it and all those wild internet speculations are all wrong.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I assumed he faked his death with the assistance of Molly, the biker, and that he hired that crowd, which is why they didn't permit Watson to check his pulse. However, how he survived the fall is lost on me.


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> It is now on youtube in a single part so you all have to watch it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

Vault said:


> About the SB, i want Eli to beat Brady again  That would be awesome.



Eli and his goons will have to beat SF first and with the crazy rain right now in California good luck :|


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

Eli fears no rain.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

fear ain't got nothing to do with it

I just don't want the Giants to win


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

*Paprika*

Wow, I was hooked within the first seven minutes.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2012)

Better than the Pats. Fuck the niners after what they did to NO.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

nah The Saints needed that

and I like the Pats a hell of a lot better than that sadass team that stumbles into the playoffs every year


----------



## Jena (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Paprika*
> 
> Wow, I was hooked within the first seven minutes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to agree with Tetra. Paprika > Inception. This movie has so much more fun with dream exploration.


----------



## Jena (Jan 21, 2012)

Comparing _Paprika_ to _Inception_ is like comparing _Pride and Prejudice_ to _Twilight_.

I like it, but _Inception_ is a popcorn flick. It's about as deep as a paper cut. Paprika, on the other hand, is like a puncture wound. 

...that was a really weird metaphor. I don't know what the fuck I'm even trying to say with that. It sounded better in my head. Yet I still typed it, for some reason.


----------



## Z (Jan 21, 2012)

Public Enemies - 8.5/10

So many good things about this movie. It's got Johnny Depp and Christian Bale, two of my favorite actors. This movie is beautifully shot and gives a great depression 20s feel, not to mention a great soundtrack which plays when banks are being robbed. Speaking of banks being robbed, the action/shooting sequences are amazingly tense. Depp was great as the notorious bank thief John Dillinger and Bale was certainly intriguing as the FBI agent Melvin Purvis. This movie had a slow start, approximately the first 30-40 minutes, but when things kicked off, man did they. I absolutely adored the ending.

Would have had a higher score if it hadn't been for the rather slow start. I also felt like they didn't really go too deep into Depp's or Bale's character. Just gave an outside view of these two.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> the movie of the year was harry potter and the *philosopher's* stone


fixed



Stunna said:


> I have to agree with Tetra. Paprika > Inception. This movie has so much more fun with dream exploration.


Exactly. Inception is still a decent movie but it's more of a heist film than dream exploration. Paprika captures the variety of dreams much better. While Inception is decent the dream element is pretty weak.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fassbender


Best actor in the world!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Jena said:


> Comparing _Paprika_ to _Inception_ is like comparing _Pride and Prejudice_ to _Twilight_.
> 
> I like it, but _Inception_ is a popcorn flick. It's about as deep as a paper cut. Paprika, on the other hand, is like a puncture wound.
> 
> ...that was a really weird metaphor. I don't know what the fuck I'm even trying to say with that. It sounded better in my head. Yet I still typed it, for some reason.


 I know that feel. I get what you mean though. _Paprika_ was like an experience. Definitely a favorite.


Gaiash said:


> Exactly. Inception is still a decent movie but it's more of a heist film than dream exploration. Paprika captures the variety of dreams much better. While Inception is decent the dream element is pretty weak.


Yeah. I never realized just _how_ weak until watching this.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

*Haywire*

This movie is _electric_, fast paced, tight, and pretty damn funny. Gina Carano is gonna be a star for a while if this movie is any indication she is great and holds her own against the other major talent in this movie, music was also perfect.

Soderbergh has thrown down the gauntlet, and right now I am not sure if any of the years other action offerings will be able to pick it up.



Is Paprika a Heist film? If not then they really aren't comparable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

I love Paprika's soundtrack too. As for the film it's exploration of the psyche through dreams, while Inception is mutton dressed as lamb, a heist moving using Dreams as a medium.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2012)

more anime wank .

paprika and inception are not even that comparable. this is just the reincarnation of the perfect blue and black swan thing.


anyone see midnight in paris or attack the block? i have them on my computer and will probably watch one of them tonight.


btw, where can you find The Artist?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Tetra was the one who called _Inception_ a _Paprika_ ripoff. I was just noting that I agree that it's superior.

I saw both _Attack the Block_ and _Midnight in Paris._ Both are good, but I'd watch the former. Seems like it'd be more up your alley. You know. 'Cause you're violent.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

ripoff =/= superior

You need to get that out of your head.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 21, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> more anime wank .
> 
> paprika and inception are not even that comparable. this is just the reincarnation of the perfect blue and black swan thing.
> 
> ...



Attack the block is pretty good, awesome soundtrack. Sent you a link for the Artist.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

> paprika and inception are not even that comparable. this is just the reincarnation of the perfect blue and black swan thing.



The Black Swan and Perfect Blue discussion stems more from Aronofsky trying to claim Perfect Blue didn't even hit his radar when producing Black Swan. Which is him really trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> ripoff =/= superior
> 
> You need to get that out of your head.


Didn't say that. Obviously he claimed _both._ :|


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah but qualifying your statement with his implies that. Especially when the movies as many people have said aren't really comparable.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdbHmAMo6xY[/YOUTUBE]

"Give him the Kick"

Wow, Nolan. First Black Swan and now Inception? 

Hollywood directors are ripping off Satoshi Kon  is the hip new trend now?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Attack the block is pretty good, awesome soundtrack. Sent you a link for the Artist.



thanks for da link brah.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> "Give him the Kick"
> 
> Wow, Nolan. First Black Swan and now Inception?
> 
> Hollywood directors are ripping off Satoshi Kon  is the hip new trend now?



You lack the subtle skill of Rukia when trolling.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

I actually think now that Kon is dead he's way overhyped

Paprika was a nice film and that's really it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

I loved it. I may watch _Perfect Blue_ after I get back from seeing _Red Tails_ tonight.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't see Redtails watch Haywire instead you will thank me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't expect _Red Tails_ to be good, but I gotta support it. /blackpower

And my dad really wants to see it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Jena said:


> Comparing _Paprika_ to _Inception_ is like comparing _Pride and Prejudice_ to _Twilight_.
> 
> I like it, but _Inception_ is a popcorn flick. It's about as deep as a paper cut. Paprika, on the other hand, is like a puncture wound.
> 
> ...that was a really weird metaphor. I don't know what the fuck I'm even trying to say with that. It sounded better in my head. Yet I still typed it, for some reason.



The comparison was made because Inception did in fact, RIP-OFF 'Paprika'


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> _Perfect Blue_ after I get back from seeing _Red Tails_ tonight.



I'm still pissed they went the blockbuster route with this film. Probably the only way they could have gotten kids to know about that part of America's history.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

So? They both use concepts from Phillip K Dick. You are skating on incredibly thin ice with your constant rip-off bullshit.



> I don't expect Red Tails to be good, but I gotta support it. /blackpower



Guilt is never a good enough reason to watch a movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> So? They both use concepts from Phillip K Dick. You are skating on incredibly thin ice with your constant rip-off bullshit.



I'm skating on thin ice according to Nolan fanboys and Nolan fanboys only.

It's not the thematic I'm referring to when I say that Inception ripped off Paprika, but it's the obvious occurrences like using broken mirrors for reality cracks, the fact that JGL's character wears the same exact outfit as the barkeep in 'Paprika', the corridor scenes and their striking similarities, especially in color-pallets, etc. How convenient that Ellen Page's character happens to be a dream architect, similar to the avatar of Paprika, who also happens to run around wearing a red shirt the whole time while orchestrating the same tasks as Paprika.

No, not a rip-off at all.

Give it up Nolan fans, the guy is an unoriginal, uninspired hack.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh, and to be fair to Darren Aronofsky, I don't think most of you realize that he purchased the rights of 'Perfect Blue' from Satoshi Kon himself and in the past, he has been vocal about the influence that Kon has left on his work.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm skating on thin ice according to Nolan fanboys and Nolan fanboys only.
> 
> It's not the thematic I'm referring to when I say that Inception ripped off Paprika, but it's the obvious occurrences like using broken mirrors for reality cracks,*(Yeah the Matrix did this in 1999)* the fact that JGL's character wears the same exact outfit as the barkeep in 'Paprika',*Holy shit CLOTHING* the corridor scenes and their striking similarities,*(Newsflash everyone corridors are pretty much the same everywhere that is why they are called corridors)* especially in color-pallets, etc.*(No wai hotels have very uniform design choices)* How convenient that Ellen Page's character happens to be a dream architect, similar to the avatar of Paprika,*(This is thematic so it exists far away from either movie)* who also happens to run around wearing a red shirt*(OH MY GOD two characters wear red SAME MOVIE)* the whole time and orchestrates the same tasks as Paprika.*(You already tried to make this point earlier)*
> 
> ...



Also I must say it must be really fucking boring in your world of film if no one can take elements from other films they enjoy because I hate to be the one to break this to you but *Every single film director who has ever made movies does it.*

Maybe you need to awaken from your dream world?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Maybe you need to awaken from your dream world?


----------



## Jena (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not touching this current argument. I can tell it's not going to end well. 

*Shallow Hall*- 8/10
A cute movie. As far as romantic comedies go, it's one of the better ones.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Also I must say it must be really fucking boring in your world of film if no one can take elements from other films they enjoy because I hate to be the one to break this to you but *Every single film director who has ever made movies does it.*
> 
> Maybe you need to awaken from your dream world?



Like I said, you Nolan fans will grasp at _any_ thinly-veiled reason to defend Nolan. Hell, he himself could come out tomorrow and say that he did in fact rip-off Kon and 'Paprika' and you'd still defend him to no end, it's sad. Real sad.

I love that you brought up 'The Matrix'--even though you obviously know nothing about 'Paprika', as it was a Japanese novel published in 1993. 

Do you want to know why you suck at defending Nolan? Because you don't know what you're defending him from. Have you read the 'Paprika' novel? No, you haven't, but I have. Have you watched the film? No, I bet you haven't. I mean, the idea of having to sit through a film that Nolan blatantly rips-off is probably too much for you to have to deal with.

Now, as for you thinking that I'm anti-every director that decides to lift material from a source of inspiration, you couldn't be any further from the truth. In fact, I'm beginning to think that you're very selective when it comes to reading whatever it is that I post. I've mentioned on here several times how I'm a big supporter of directors like Paul Verhoeven, Mamoru Oshii, Neill Blomkamp, David Cronenberg, John Carpenter, etc, etc., And you see, these directors have been vocal in the past about using influences from previous work that have inspired them, yet they decided to add their own unique twists to em'. You see, that's what Nolan doesn't do. He's never given Kon or 'Paprika' the credit it deserves--and even worse, instead of trying to formulate his own style around already established ideas, he just regurgitates the same bile over and over.

That's the problem with directors like Tarantino and Nolan--they don't add anything new; they just rip-off directors and writers that came before them and just try to emulate their style instead of trying to make their own. THAT is why I'm very vocal about how much I dislike those two clowns.

You're not gonna win this. I'm sorry, but you're just not.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and Stunna when I typed Guilt my mind was thinking of obligation and I couldn't place the word I wanted.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a feeling that's what you meant, but I wasn't exactly sure. I just want the movie to do well financially so that Hollywood won't be afraid to release more big budget movies with Black casts.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

YO TETRA! Copied it straight from the cesspool that's IMDB for you!




> Ok let's see...where to start.
> 
> First the the concept of a dream machine that allows multiple people to enter the same dream scape - directly borrowed from Paprika.
> 
> ...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> YO TETRA! Copied it straight from the cesspool that's IMDB for you!



There's tons of posts similar to that on IMDb. I think it's obvious that Nolan ripped-off 'Paprika'--clear as day even. I think Nolan thought he was too smart for his own good. He probably thought that he could get away with lifting material from a piece of work that is generally hard to come by (_the novel_), so he probably thought he could pull the wool over everyone's eyes. Unfortunately for him, realists like me exist. I know his shtick, and as I've stated time and time again, only Nolan's apologists will continue to blindly defend him.

Christopher Nolan has a bandwagon fanbase, it's hilarious. Where were his goonies when he was making independent films like 'Memento' and 'Insomnia'? Don't you find it convenient that he didn't become this "director of all directors" for his fans til' he adapted material that was accessible to almost everyone? After he made 'Batman Begins' that's when the bandwagon started rolling. If it weren't for him taking on a title that appeals to millions and millions of teenagers, he wouldn't have nearly half the following that he does.

It's just so predictable.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Now, as for you thinking that I'm anti-every director that decides to lift material from a source of inspiration, you couldn't be any further from the truth. In fact, I'm beginning to think that you're very selective when it comes to reading whatever it is that I post. I've mentioned on here several times how I'm a big supporter of directors like Paul Verhoeven, Mamoru Oshii, Neill Blomkamp, David Cronenberg, John Carpenter, etc, etc., And you see, these directors have been vocal in the past about using influences from previous work that have inspired them, yet they decided to add their own unique twists to em'. You see, that's what Nolan doesn't do. He's never given Kon or 'Paprika' the credit it deserves--and even worse, instead of trying to formulate his own style around already established ideas, he just regurgitates the same bile over and over.
> 
> That's the problem with directors like Tarantino and Nolan--they don't add anything new; they just rip-off directors and writers that came before them and just try to emulate their style instead of trying to make their own. THAT is why I'm very vocal about how much I dislike those two clowns.
> 
> You're not gonna win this. I'm sorry, but you're just not.



First off let me say that I am not in the tank for Nolan as much as I may come off here, it is more the hate that seems to ooze out of people for very inoffensive bits is very strange in your last post you picked out things that were the embodiment of surface touches and then decide to judge the film based on that. However just looking at what I have seen of the film be it trailers or clips posted in this thread the two films look nothing alike. Maybe you have some insight but what I am seeing is someone comparing REDLINE to Speed Racer because they are both about zany cars that go fast around a track and saying that one is obviously ripping off the other. This discussion has inspired me to watch the film and I can see us talking more about it later.

Tarantino on the other hand is doing *exactly* what you describe him as not doing, he doesn't just put things in his movies to put them there he puts things in his movies to comment on them in relation to the films he is making whether it be the histories of his actors or the genres they are all part of the tapestry that makes up the final film, that is his ENTIRE THING. The fact that you see this and claim that it is just surface copy/paste is clearly just a bias you have for the man and I am cool with that. 

What you fail to understand or maybe you are just a jaded internet troll is that discussions are not about winning vs. loosing they are about the conversation.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Christopher Nolan has a bandwagon fanbase, it's hilarious. Where were his goonies when he was making independent films like 'Memento' and 'Insomnia'? Don't you find it convenient that he didn't become this "director of all directors" for his fans til' he adapted material that was accessible to almost everyone? After he made 'Batman Begins' that's when the bandwagon started rolling. If it weren't for him taking on a title that appeals to millions and millions of teenagers, he wouldn't have nearly half the following that he does.


I don't agree with a lot that you say on Nolan, but this right here is true. My friends worship Nolan, and the only films of his that they've seen are _Batman Begins,_ _The Dark Knight,_ and _Inception._


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

A director gets more popular when he does blockbusters. What a groundbreaking and shocking revelation.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Not saying it's breaking news or anything, but I don't get worshiping someone without seeing more of their works.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

Well in this case you are describing people who have seen close to half of his movies with DKR it will be half.

What % of a Directors movies do you need to see before you are a fan?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> First off let me say that I am not in the tank for Nolan as much as I may come off here, it is more the hate that seems to ooze out of people for very inoffensive bits is very strange in your last post you picked out things that were the embodiment of surface touches and then decide to judge the film based on that. However just looking at what I have seen of the film be it trailers or clips posted in this thread the two films look nothing alike. Maybe you have some insight but what I am seeing is someone comparing REDLINE to Speed Racer because they are both about zany cars that go fast around a track and saying that one is obviously ripping off the other. This discussion has inspired me to watch the film and I can see us talking more about it later.



Oh yes you are. The way you blindly defend the clown tells me all I need to know about your stance on Nolan.

As for the comparison between Redline and Speed Racer--what you're defending is aesthetic. What you're missing about the points of Paprika and Inception, is the _growing_ similarities when they begin to mount up. But all you've done is childishly turn the other cheek--your way of refuting my statements was to sink to bromide rebuttals like "OH SO THE COLORS ARE THE SAME AND THEY'RE IN A HALLWAY SO IT'S THE SAME BALAH BLAH BLAH"--no, it's also the way those scenes unfold, the color-palettes, the shot composition, etc. It all goes back to how these similarities begin to mount up.

Nolan ripped off 'Paprika', heavily I might add. If you want to continue to be in denial about it, go right ahead. But just know that people who objectively look at the two films, they know Nolan ripped off Kon.



> Tarantino on the other hand is doing *exactly* what you describe him as not doing, he doesn't just put things in his movies to put them there he puts things in his movies to comment on them in relation to the films he is making whether it be the histories of his actors or the genres they are all part of the tapestry that makes up the final film, that is his ENTIRE THING. The fact that you see this and claim that it is just surface copy/paste is clearly just a bias you have for the man and I am cool with that.



And that's why Tarantino originally disregarded Ringo Lam and 'City on Fire' _completely_ when MTV pressed him in 1994 about it, right? Or how about when he ripped off Scorsese's 'American Boy' documentary for a pivotal scene in 'Pulp Fiction', which he never gave credit to either. Better yet, which directors has he given credit to right from the get go? Where's his due for 'Lady Snowblood' and the obvious material he lifted from that for his 'Kill Bill' movies? Tarantino is a joke.



> What you fail to understand or maybe you are just a jaded internet troll is that discussions are not about winning vs. loosing they are about the conversation.



It's not much of a conversation when you're doing nothing but being a blind loyalist.


Stunna said:


> I don't agree with a lot that you say on Nolan, but this right here is true. My friends worship Nolan, and the only films of his that they've seen are _Batman Begins,_ _The Dark Knight,_ and _Inception._


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

>checks RT

I'd forgotten how little he's worked on. 

Nonetheless, everyone should chill and relax to some Baikai.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2012)

Momento and Insomnia were very popular and all had cult followings before Batman Begins ever came out.  And yeah Christopher Nolan got more famous and more fans after he released movies that sold very well, I don't know, that makes sense to me. I don't see how that is a negative, how can someone like his films if they never heard of them due to poor marketing? I don't get what relevance there is to being a fan of someone based on the order they saw their filmography. If someone never saw THX, does that mean they are fake George Lucas fans because they liked Indiana Jones? 

The teenage thing is really silly, considering that those blockbusters appeal to people of all ages. My mom likes The Dark Knight, and she's about 40 years short of being a teenager. Aside from that, most famous anime films appeal to teenagers, so I don't even get that point. When I was in middle school everyone used to praise Akira as the greatest movie of all time (and it is far from that, though still a good movie, but I don't have to go into extremes and claim it is terrible despite its huge flaws), I'm not going to just call Akira fans teenagers just because a lot of Americans who saw Akira were probably teenage cult anime fans. 

I have no idea where someone is getting this idea that people claim Christopher Nolan is the director of all directors. Who is saying that, the same people who say Tim Burton is a great director? I don't see why someone would get so jaded over a casual fans opinion.


Either way, calling something a rip off in the movie industry is a strong term, The Departed is a "rip off", Black Swan is not. Maybe it was inspired, maybe it wasn't (who cares if someone admits it?), but just because a movie borrows from other movies doesn't mean shit. I've watched a ton of movies from the 30s that rip off movies from the teens and 20s, so it's safe to say there aren't many things that are original.


I haven't seen Paprika in a long time, and haven't seen Inception since last Feb, so I'm not going to comment much on them. But I don't think I would use the word 'rip off' to describe their relationship.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kubrick fans are almost as bad as Nolan fans.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> A director gets more popular when he does blockbusters. What a groundbreaking and shocking revelation.



Yes, because clearly directors like Verhoeven, Cronenberg, Carpenter, Scott, and many many others never had a big following before they made blockbusters. You're totally right. It's not like 'Soldier of Orange' ever gave Verhoeven notoriety or anything.

Duncan Jones must not have a big following either since all he's made is 'Moon' and 'Source Code.'

Give me a break. Nolan got big because the Batman fanbase became infatuated with his adaptions. If you remove those films from the equation, he's a nobody.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> And that's why Tarantino originally disregarded Ringo Lam and 'City on Fire' _completely_ when MTV pressed him in 1994 about it, right? Or how about when he ripped off Scorsese's 'American Boy' documentary for a pivotal scene in 'Pulp Fiction', which he never gave credit to either. Better yet, which directors has he given credit to right from the get go? Where's his due for 'Lady Snowblood' and the obvious material he lifted from that for his 'Kill Bill' movies? Tarantino is a joke.



So what? Your problem with him is that he doesn't name drop all his influences? That is your big problem? Really? That is it? 

Why the fuck does it matter in the slightest? Clearly from your post you can tell who he has pulled from why does he have to give you a name list of people? That is the most incredibly self centered complaint about a movie I have ever heard. "Please print a list of your sources so I can be right about all this stuff and validated as calling out the obvious." 

It isn't a secret that he pulls from stuff. Yet you seem to act like it is?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Momento and Insomnia were very popular and all had cult followings before Batman Begins ever came out.  And yeah Christopher Nolan got more famous and more fans after he released movies that sold very well, I don't know, that makes sense to me. I don't see how that is a negative, how can someone like his films if they never heard of them due to poor marketing?



No, what Nolan had was his few critical darlings. He never had any cult following. Do you know what a cult following is?

No one rushed out to see his previous films til' it was announced that he would be directing 'Batman Begins.' Then out of nowhere, every 13-18 year old began circle-jerking to the guy. 



> I have no idea where someone is getting this idea that people claim Christopher Nolan is the director of all directors. Who is saying that, the same people who say Tim Burton is a great director? I don't see why someone would get so jaded over a casual fans opinion.



His incredibly stupid fanbase on sites OUTSIDE of this board, who really do believe he's this monumental director. I love getting in discussions with them, because there's nothing more entertaining than exposing their favorite director as being nothing more than a hackneyed piece of shit.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes, because clearly directors like Verhoeven, Cronenberg, Carpenter, Scott, and many many others never had a big following before they made blockbusters. You're totally right. It's not like 'Soldier of Orange' ever gave Verhoeven notoriety or anything.
> 
> Duncan Jones must not have a big following either since all he's made is 'Moon' and 'Source Code.'
> 
> Give me a break. Nolan got big because the Batman fanbase became infatuated with his adaptions. If you remove those films from the equation, he's a nobody.



Can you read? I said exactly what you just did.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> So what? Your problem with him is that he doesn't name drop all his influences? That is your big problem? Really? That is it?
> 
> Why the fuck does it matter in the slightest? Clearly from your post you can tell who he has pulled from why does he have to give you a name list of people? That is the most incredibly self centered complaint about a movie I have ever heard. "Please print a list of your sources so I can be right about all this stuff and validated as calling out the obvious."
> 
> It isn't a secret that he pulls from stuff. Yet you seem to act like it is?



I wouldn't expect some vapid, anti-intellectual like yourself to understand it.

It's not that he's just ripping off this material, but he's not crediting the people he stole it from. He's not adding his own unique twists to it. He just takes what he likes from certain Asian films and just replicates it on the same scale, to make it appeal to the equally braindead morons that think on the same level as he does--which isn't very high.

He does owe an explanation, because the directors that did it before him not only did it better, but they did it when it was, you know, _original._

How long do you give it before he rips off 'The Raid'? I'll say he does it right after he does this stupid ass western film he's making (_I wouldn't put it past him to be ripping of 'The Good, The Bad, and The Weird' while he's in the process of doing that_). Why isn't it hard for the directors I listed to give credit to their influences, while assholes like Nolan and Tarantino just shy away from it? It's because their egos can't handle the fact they're not as original as they'd like to think they are. They're hacks.



Taleran said:


> I said exactly what you just did.



No, you didn't. What you were trying to imply was that directors only get bigger when they do blockbuster movies--I refuted that by pointing out that the directors I listed had massive followings before they ever stepped into blockbuster territory.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No, what Nolan had was his few critical darlings. He never had any cult following.


 Momento has always had a cult following. Momento is how I first heard of Nolan, and I was far from a movie buff when it came out. 



> Do you know what a cult following is?


 My entire taste in movies, music, Pro Wrestling, sports, books, TV, video games are niche, so yes I have a good idea. 



> No one rushed out to see his previous films til' it was announced that he would be directing 'Batman Begins.' Then out of nowhere, every 13-18 year old began circle-jerking to the guy.


 Yes, this is true in some ways. But as you said, he already had critical hits, but they are were not famous movies. Naturally a movie based on Batman is going to have people rushing into see, regardless of who directed it. A movie like Batman Begins and Insomnia are totally different in terms of commercialism, which is why I don't think this comparison crosses over that well. 





> His incredibly stupid fanbase on sites OUTSIDE of this board, who really do believe he's this monumental director. I love getting in discussions with them, because there's nothing more entertaining than exposing their favorite director as being nothing more than a hackneyed piece of shit.



I can see you take pleasure in it, but I still don't see why it would be worth arguing. Anyone who proclaims Nolan to be an elite director, it would be as frivolous as arguing with people who claim Quinton Tarrintino to be a great director.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> It's not that he's just ripping off this material, but he's not crediting the people he stole it from. He's not adding his own unique twists to it. He just takes what he likes from certain Asian films and just replicates it on the same scale, to make it appeal to the equally braindead morons that think on the same level as he does--which isn't very high.



But this is exactly where you are wrong he twists the bits just by having them in the same space as the other things he pulls from, Kill Bill isn't just Lady Snowblood or Game of Death or any of the countless other films he puts in there it is a *combination of all the elements* to blend them in interesting ways to comment on the genre, actors and conventions.



TetraVaal said:


> He does owe an explanation, because the directors that did it before him not only did it better, but they did it when it was, you know, _original._



He doesn't owe explanation because he signs it, when The Bride is wearing the Game of Death outfit he is expressing the same thing as another director just saying he loved the movie in an interview. Besides stealing is a very long tradition in movie making. You probably don't like A Fistful of Dollars right?



TetraVaal said:


> How long do you give it before he rips off 'The Raid'? I'll say he does it right after he does this stupid ass western film he's making (_I wouldn't put it past him to be ripping of 'The Good, The Bad, and The Weird' while he's in the process of doing that_). Why isn't it hard for the directors I listed to give credit to their influences, while assholes like Nolan and Tarantino just shy away from it? It's because their egos can't handle the fact they're not as original as they'd like to think they are. They're hacks.



Are you really claiming a film with the title of The Good, The Bad, and the Weird as some original masterpiece that can't be stolen from because it has integrity? Really?



TetraVaal said:


> No, you didn't. What you were trying to imply was that directors only get bigger when they do blockbuster movies--I refuted that by pointing out that the directors I listed had massive followings before they ever stepped into blockbuster territory.



No you are wrong and you can somehow accuse me of selective reading. I said "A director gets more popular when he does blockbusters. What a groundbreaking and shocking revelation." Where the fuck is ONLY get popular after in there? That is exactly what I thought. The words I wrote is exactly what I meant, you are the one reading into them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2012)

Let's keep the discussion civil, or I'll bring Chainer back in here .  The only insults should be directed at Stunna's age, ActionHorror's taste and nothing else.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> But this is exactly where you are wrong he twists the bits just by having them in the same space as the other things he pulls from, Kill Bill isn't just Lady Snowblood or Game of Death or any of the countless other films he puts in there it is a *combination of all the elements* to blend them in interesting ways to comment on the genre, actors and conventions.



So let me get this straight, the guy that has a history of denying the influence of films like 'City on Fire' and directors like Ringo Lam, only to retract those statements years later, showing a history of lying on his behalf, is some how showing the _general_ audience some obvious influence, that the _general_ audience is supposed to understand? You'll have to excuse the run on question, but I just wanted to make sure I was pegging your ass backwards logic correctly--which I just did.

Tarantino has never added his own unique twists to any of the material of the directors he lifts his material from. He replicates the same choreography, the scale, and the overall tone on the same level as those who came before him. But Tarantino, in all his brilliance, just stays in denial about those he's ripped-off, so people like you will continue to blindly defend him.

You're hilarious, for the worst reasons possible.



> He doesn't owe explanation because he signs it, when The Bride is wearing the Game of Death outfit he is expressing the same thing as another director just saying he loved the movie in an interview. Besides stealing is a very long tradition in movie making. You probably don't like A Fistful of Dollars right?



When I said you grasp at any thinly-veiled reason to defend shitty directors, this is primarily what I meant. Tarantino has never been straightforward about the films and directors I've listed, here's proof:

When asked for a top ten list of favorite movies in September '94 issue of Details and December '94 issue of Vox, several of the films that influenced Quentin were there, but CITY ON FIRE was missing.

When comparisons were made between Jean-Pierre Melville's LE DOULOS and RESERVOIR DOGS in the July/August '94 issue of Film Comment, Quentin missed his chance to correct the interviewer and say that the biggest influence on the film was Ringo Lam's CITY ON FIRE.

The only mentions of Lam that Tarantino made in 1994 (two years after RESERVOIR DOGS was released) were to say that he owns the movie poster:

"I loved CITY ON FIRE, I got the poster framed in my house, so it's a great movie."

- Film Threat, Issue 18, pg. 23.

"I've got the poster right here. That's Danny Lee. Ringo Lam is like my second, after Jackie Chan, third favorite of all the Hong Kong directors."

- The Village Voice 10/25/94 No. 43, pg. 31.

Keep in mind, when interviewed by MTV back in 1994, he denies the influence of both Lam and 'City on Fire' entirely. So yeah, a director with a prevalent history of lying is certainly showcasing integrity with the obvious influences that his films convey. Right.



> Are you really claiming a film with the title of The Good, The Bad, and the Weird as some original masterpiece that can't be stolen from because it has integrity? Really?



No, what I'm claiming is, a movie as fun and with a director who has been straightforward about who and what inspired it, is in danger of being ripped off by a vastly inferior director who has a history of ripping off quality directors and not giving them their credit.



> No you are wrong and you can somehow accuse me of selective reading. I said "A director gets more popular when he does blockbusters. What a groundbreaking and shocking revelation." Where the fuck is ONLY get popular after in there? That is exactly what I thought. The words I wrote is exactly what I meant, you are the one reading into them.



Now you're just back-peddling. You were trying to imply that directors only become famous by making blockbusters--once I pointed out that some of the most renowned directors were famous before they charted into blockbuster territory, you tried to back-peddle and save face. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

> Oh, and to be fair to Darren Aronofsky, I don't think most of you realize that he purchased the rights of 'Perfect Blue' from Satoshi Kon himself and in the past, he has been vocal about the influence that Kon has left on his work.



Yes to film the bathtub scene for Requiem. We know. But he still claimed that any similarity between BS and PB were pure coincidence.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> We know.



Probably because you just Wikipedia'd it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

Your whole point has been about how he denies influence you continually use City of Fire for reference and then you quote him saying He loved the movie. You just put your foot in your mouth.

Also your incredible thickness when it comes to a quote I made that you are trying to infer things that are not there AT ALL is honestly one of the funniest things I have ever seen on the internet.

Oh and you didn't answer my question. I have a few more, do you enjoy Mix Tapes or Mash Ups? Do you enjoy Cowboy Bebop? Do you believe that a director is necessarily conscious of all the influences they are adding to their films?(I am in no way saying that all of anyone's are unconscious)

Clearly the difference here is you are watching these movies and seeing the parts whereas I am seeing the sum, it is okay to look at films different because we clearly are never going to agree on this.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 21, 2012)

"stand by be" 7.5/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2012)

*A Separation*

A very convincing drama. Got me glued to my chair from the beginning to end. Compelling, moving, complex, suspenseful. It's so damn well composed, it manages to feel mundane,natural, sincere despite all the happenings going on. The actors feel so authentic, it's like watching a docu. One of the best movies to come out last year, for sure. Deserves every praise it gets.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2012)

> John Carpenter, etc, etc., And you see, these directors have been vocal in the past about using influences from previous work that have inspired them, yet they decided to add their own unique twists to em'.



Im not going to go all the way back, but I wanted to add this.

John Carpenter actually has been pretty bad when it comes down to naming his influences. He did say Orsen Welles' "Touch of Evil" was one of them for Halloween, but I think listing a director like that means nothing and honestly its sort of vague.

He had to have seen "Black Christmas" at some point but as far as I know, he's never acknowledged it. He also seemed to intentionally make a point not to directly acknowledge "Friday the 13th" as the reason "Halloween 2" existed (despite the makers of F13 acknowledging Halloween as the reason it existed). The closest he's come to it is refering to the "competition", but that could easily mean the entire slasher genre.

It's very easy to acknowledge people who demand suspect as inspirations because it sounds good for marketing. But people don't like to acknowledge films or filmmakers with questionable respect.

Edit:

Oh yeah,

Captain America: B

I still think that its very awkwardly paced, but the first act is pretty superb and the last act is pretty silly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

> Probably because you just Wikipedia'd it



No because years ago I watched Perfect Blue after reading Aronofsky had taken the Bathtub scene from it. Yes Tetra even casual film fans like me read film magazines, the horror I know.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Your whole point has been about how he denies influence you continually use City of Fire for reference and then you quote him saying He loved the movie. You just put your foot in your mouth.



How ironic was it that a couple posts ago you asked me if I could read, yet you conveniently overlook the part where when MTV _asked_ Tarantino about the influence of 'City on Fire' and Ringo Lam, he completely denied it. How do you explain him leaving out 'Lady Snowblood' whenever it's been brought up? Why can't you refute the fact that he ripped off Scorsese's 'American Boy'? Does this look familiar to you?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

Man I hate throwing this around but it really does apply here.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and Stunna, regarding Elba's quote in your sig. Watanabe and Rao aren't white.

And imo Paprika is Kon's weakest movie. Watched it once, thought it was decent. It lacked the captivating feel his other movies had. Maybe if I watch it again, I like it more, dunno.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Im not going to go all the way back, but I wanted to add this.
> 
> John Carpenter actually has been pretty bad when it comes down to naming his influences. He did say Orsen Welles' "Touch of Evil" was one of them for Halloween, but I think listing a director like that means nothing and honestly its sort of vague.
> 
> He had to have seen "Black Christmas" at some point but as far as I know, he's never acknowledged it. He also seemed to intentionally make a point not to directly acknowledge "Friday the 13th" as the reason "Halloween 2" existed (despite the makers of F13 acknowledging Halloween as the reason it existed). The closest he's come to it is refering to the "competition", but that could easily mean the entire slasher genre.



Never acknowledged it? He was supposed to pen the sequel, which for the part, turned into 'Halloween':

John Carpenter and Bob Clark (director of Black Christmas) were working together on a script (what for is not revealed), while Clark worked on an idea for a sequel for Black Christmas, in which the killer escaped from an asylum and terrorised a small town on Halloween. The rough script was called Halloween.

Clark decided that he didn't want to do a sequel after all, as he didn't want to be pigeonholed as a horror director, and told Carpenter that he could have the idea if he wanted it, at the same time as Carpenter was offered a TV movie called "The Babysitter Murders" which was, surprisingly enough about a bunch of babysitters being killed by a force of pure evil that couldn't die. Carpenter (and Debra Hill) combined the two ideas and produced such a strong script and film that it was upgraded from a TV movie to a cinema release.

In the commentary for Black Christmas, Clark does say that he offered the idea to Carpenter, but that he doesn't know if it was actually that which inspired him, and notes that the tone and execution of Halloween was very different from what he would have envisioned. The main difference, of course, is that the killer in Black Christmas is hardly seen, but is often heard on the phone (in some great bits of sound editing that are very effective), and Michael Myers is seen but not heard, other than the breathing (although he does phone Laurie at one point and breathes down the phone at her. Or maybe he doesn't, it's left a little ambiguous).

That said, there are marked similarities in style. Both films are pretty much bloodless. Both films feature extensive killer's POV shots (steadycam in Halloween, and a camera mounted on the cameraman's shoulder with a special rig in Black Christmas), including a lengthy one that begins the film stalking around the outside of a house. In fact, the modern, urban setting was something of a novelty for horror at the time, and both films were unusual in using it (although neither were the first to do so). And both films feature the heroine entering a room in which the corpses of her friends have been arranged towards the end of the film.

How is that Carpenter side-stepping the issue? 

*EDIT:* Also, I don't get what you're trying to imply with 'Halloween 2' and Ft13th--for one, he wasn't involved with 'Halloween 2', and secondly, can you blame him for not wanting to acknowledge that one of his best films inspired a cheap knock-off? I don't see any issue with that.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh I forgot to bring this up earlier, you constantly bring up one reference to Reservoir Dogs, one reference to Kill Bill and one reference to Pulp Fiction when I am talking sums and combinations it is because those movies(and all his films) are built on countless and countless and countless references combining to make a film that is not City of Fire, Lady Snowblood or American Boy.

That is the difference the final product is nowhere even close to the films you are comparing them to just elements of them are the same.

The other thing is you seem incapable of even considering the fact that someone may enjoy different things than you and them doing that is some kind of affront that you need to seek people out who don't agree with your to condemn them on message boards more dedicated to them(your own admission).

Which honestly completely kills any desire for discussion, I can totally see why you don't like his movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

Haywire:  C+

Delivered in the typical Soderbergh style.  Even the font selection at the beginning of the film gave it away.  A unique way format to use for an action movie; I thought it was highly effective.

Several of the action scenes were really good too.

Martial is 100% correct when he called this a vehicle for Gina Carano.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael Fassbender, Michael Douglas, Bill Paxton, Channing Tatum, Ewan MacGregor, and Antonio Banderas are all in this.  Why were all these high profile actors chosen to play such shallow characters?  I asked the same question when I saw Contagion.  It doesn?t make sense in this film either.  None of the supporting characters in this film are given anything to work with.

The plot doesn?t make that much sense.   The film never really explained why the hostage is important.  Michael Douglas? character is never fully explained either.  I felt like this plot was whipped together to give Carano an action movie.  Additionally, it feels like about an hour of the film never left the cutting room floor.  Can?t explain the abrupt ending.

I explained that I liked the action.  Not true for the final fight scene.  Carano?s Mallory faces off with Ewan MacGregor on the beach.  MacGregor kept trying to run away.  I thought it was pretty comical.  And I wondered where the fuck he was going.  



Vault.  I had tears in my eyes during all of Fassbender?s scenes.


----------



## Jena (Jan 21, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Oh and Stunna, regarding Elba's quote in your sig. Watanabe and Rao aren't white.
> 
> And imo Paprika is Kon's weakest movie. Watched it once, thought it was decent. It lacked the captivating feel his other movies had. Maybe if I watch it again, I like it more, dunno.



I think it's better the second time you see it. 
When I saw it the first time, I didn't like it and thought it was bland.
When I saw it the second time, I loved it.

_Perfect Blue_ is my all-time favorite Kon movie, though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Oh I forgot to bring this up earlier, you constantly bring up one reference to Reservoir Dogs, one reference to Kill Bill and one reference to Pulp Fiction when I am talking sums and combinations it is because those movies(and all his films) are built on countless and countless and countless references combining to make a film that is not City of Fire, Lady Snowblood or American Boy.



Yes, because it's _not_ like 'City on Fire' is about an undercover police officer infiltrating a mob of jewel thieves. I don't think the film ends in a Mexican stand-off or anything either. No, I only bring up minor examples, certainly nothing that could pertain to each film's narrative. 

Just like 'Paprika', you know _nothing_ about 'City on Fire.' Man, I am airing you out today.



> That is the difference the final product is nowhere even close to the films you are comparing them to just elements of them are the same.



I'm sorry, you were saying? 



> The other thing is you seem incapable of even considering the fact that someone may enjoy different things than you and them doing that is some kind of affront that you need to seek people out who don't agree with your to condemn them on message boards more dedicated to them(your own admission).



Oh God, not this dreaded argument. I could honestly care less if people enjoy stuff other than what I enjoy. I have no agenda here--I'm not telling you what to like and I'm certainly not telling you to like what I like, just to clarify. If you want to enjoy shitty directors and their equally shitty movies, that's fine and dandy. But I saw a discussion that caught my interest, so I took part in it, and I correctly addressed every counterargument you brought forth.

Maybe you just suck at debating--that, or you're slowly coming to the realization that I'm right, so you need to fall back on petty arguments to get any sort of point across. Whatever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2012)

YAY! I GET TO PLAY WITH TETRA TOO!



TetraVaal said:


> Never acknowledged it? He was supposed to pen the sequel, which for the part, turned into 'Halloween':
> 
> John Carpenter and Bob Clark (director of Black Christmas) were working together on a script (what for is not revealed), while Clark worked on an idea for a sequel for Black Christmas, in which the killer escaped from an asylum and terrorised a small town on Halloween. The rough script was called Halloween.
> 
> Clark decided that he didn't want to do a sequel after all, as he didn't want to be pigeonholed as a horror director, and told Carpenter that he could have the idea if he wanted it, at the same time as Carpenter was offered a TV movie called "The Babysitter Murders" which was, surprisingly enough about a bunch of babysitters being killed by a force of pure evil that couldn't die. Carpenter (and Debra Hill) combined the two ideas and produced such a strong script and film that it was upgraded from a TV movie to a cinema release.



That actually makes it sound worse, as it now suggests that Carpenter STOLE from Clark. 



> In the commentary for Black Christmas, Clark does say that he offered the idea to Carpenter, but that he doesn't know if it was actually that which inspired him, and notes that the tone and execution of Halloween was very different from what he would have envisioned. The main difference, of course, is that the killer in Black Christmas is hardly seen, but is often heard on the phone (in some great bits of sound editing that are very effective), and Michael Myers is seen but not heard, other than the breathing (although he does phone Laurie at one point and breathes down the phone at her. Or maybe he doesn't, it's left a little ambiguous).



If I recall, in one interview, Clark actually expresses annoyance that Carpenter never openly acknowledge him as an inspiration. Obviously there are going to be differences. If they were the same, then Carpenter would've been sued. 

(For the record, as much as I love both movies, I actually prefer Halloween, so Im not being a BC fanboy).



> That said, there are marked similarities in style. Both films are pretty much bloodless. Both films feature extensive killer's POV shots (steadycam in Halloween, and a camera mounted on the cameraman's shoulder with a special rig in Black Christmas), including a lengthy one that begins the film stalking around the outside of a house. In fact, the modern, urban setting was something of a novelty for horror at the time, and both films were unusual in using it (although neither were the first to do so). And both films feature the heroine entering a room in which the corpses of her friends have been arranged towards the end of the film.
> 
> How is that Carpenter side-stepping the issue?



Because Carpenter has yet to really acknowledge the influences. While this means nothing (and Im on my slow computer so can't look it up), wikipedia says nothing of Halloween beginning as a sequel to Black Christmas. In fact, it implies that the producers of Halloween commissioned Carpenter and Hill for the script.

It doesnt make sense either. Didnt Black Christmas kinda bomb?


> *EDIT:* Also, I don't get what you're trying to imply with 'Halloween 2' and Ft13th--for one, he wasn't involved with 'Halloween 2', and secondly, can you blame him for not wanting to acknowledge that one of his best films inspired a cheap knock-off? I don't see any issue with that.



You dont seem to have your info right. Carpenter not only produced Halloween 2 but its highly likely he hijacked production from Rosenthal (the director, who would later go on to do Halloween Resurrection). Rosenthaal (probably not spelling it right) claims Carpenter wanted more gore so forced reshoots onto him. 

The original director said that Carpenter wanted a slasher, while he wanted a thriller. Carpenter said that he only had influence in post production and acknowledged changing some stuff to make it scarier. However, others claim (the producers, I believe) that Carpenter shot the reshoots (gore/nudity) himself.

Its obvious that the gore scenes werent originally there, as the continuity in that film is horrible (watch it again and notice when when Michael kills someone graphically, they stand really still, whereas previously they are struggling).

Obviously who you want to believe is up to you but even Carpenter implies that he was the one who decided that there should be more gore. In an interview, he said that the gore was added so "he could keep up with the competition". The problem is, despite the slasher genre being huge at that point, most slashers weren't big money makers. They all produced a decent profit, but nowhere even near the least of the Halloween films. 

The only films that were doing big business were Friday the 13th (and maybe its sequel, dont remember which came out first). Hence, the only real competition was Friday the 13th. Regardless, its obvious the film was made due to Friday the 13th's success, and I think saying "he didn't want to acknowledge a cheap knock off" is a pretty poor excuse.

That cheap knock off probably was what caused Halloween to become a franchise (probably for the worst). Also, that was my point. It's way too easy to acknowledge Hitchcock, Kubrick, Hawks, Ford, etc. ESPECIALLY if you're a horror director who wants to be taken seriously. 

But no one wants to acknowledge the films that dont garner as much respect. So with Carpenter at least, what can you say? Either like Nolan, he ripped off films that he refuses to acknowledge. Or maybe it is a coincidense. But if thats what it is, then maybe Nolan didn't rip off Papricka either.

On Paprika by the way, I saw it once and remember thinking it was pretty cool. However, beyond the concept, I dont recall any blatant similarities. I could be wrong there though, as its been years since I saw it. I do remember Paprika being crazier with its dreams, but if Nolan did that, I think it would've been distracting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Oh and Stunna, regarding Elba's quote in your sig. Watanabe and Rao aren't white.


Cool, two people. 


> And imo Paprika is Kon's weakest movie. Watched it once, thought it was decent. It lacked the captivating feel his other movies had. Maybe if I watch it again, I like it more, dunno.



I saw it once and loved it. I can't wait for the second viewing!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2012)

> Cool, two people.



Hey, he said everyone


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol, "everyone" rolls off the tongue better than "everyone cept the Jap and the Indian".


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> That actually makes it sound worse, as it now suggests that Carpenter STOLE from Clark.



I don't know how could you get that from what I posted. They were both pretty good friends outside the business--are you trying to make stuff up, or this based on second hand sources that you conveniently recall from interviews which you don't provide a source for? I mean, did you completely overlook the part where Clark _GAVE_ the rights of that script to Carpenter, allowing him to do what he wanted to with it? How can you steal something that was given to you?  Keep in mind, there's another element to this story, which I well get to next...



> If I recall, in one interview, Clark actually expresses annoyance that Carpenter never openly acknowledge him as an inspiration. Obviously there are going to be differences. If they were the same, then Carpenter would've been sued.



Well then how do you explain Yablans story that he came up with the idea for 'Halloween' while trying to _recruit_ Carpenter? Irwin Yablans came up with the basic story structure. That is what he pitched when trying to recruit John Carpenter for the project. And let's keep in mind here, Yablans has no ties to Clark--none what-so-ever. So if Carpenter apparently "stole" from Clark, how the hell do you explain Yablans being the one who pitched the premise to Carpenter? So much for your "Carpenter is Nolan" theory. 



> Because Carpenter has yet to really acknowledge the influences. While this means nothing (and Im on my slow computer so can't look it up), wikipedia says nothing of Halloween beginning as a sequel to Black Christmas. In fact, it implies that the producers of Halloween commissioned Carpenter and Hill for the script.



What I posted was from Bob Clark (_my previous post that is_)--in the director's commentary for Clark's 'Black Christmas', he claims that him and Carpenter collectively worked together in the 70s, but doesn't say anything more than that.

If Carpenter supposedly stole the idea, why didn't Clark seek restitution and/or screen credit for it? Why even bring it up nearly 30 years after the fact? Again, he'd have to press Yablans on that issue, who he never met. 



> You dont seem to have your info right. Carpenter not only produced Halloween 2 but its highly likely he hijacked production from Rosenthal (the director, who would later go on to do Halloween Resurrection). Rosenthaal (probably not spelling it right) claims Carpenter wanted more gore so forced reshoots onto him.



What the fuck are you even talking about? Carpenter's exact words are as follows: _"That's a long, long story. That was a project I got involved in as a result of several different kinds of pressure. *I had no influence over the direction of the film.* I had an influence in the post-production. I saw a rough cut of Halloween II, and it wasn't scary. It was about as scary as Quincy. So we had to do some post-production work to bring it at least up to par with the competition."_



> he original director said that Carpenter wanted a slasher, while he wanted a thriller. Carpenter said that he only had influence in post production and acknowledged changing some stuff to make it scarier. However, others claim (the producers, I believe) that Carpenter shot the reshoots (gore/nudity) himself.



Way to lift that from Wikipedia and not an official source. I knew I'd find that just by copying and pasting your words into Google. 



> Its obvious that the gore scenes werent originally there, as the continuity in that film is horrible (watch it again and notice when when Michael kills someone graphically, they stand really still, whereas previously they are struggling).



Strong graphic violence/gore was hardly the biggest problem for 'Halloween II', so instead of pointing the finger solely at Carpenter, why don't you actually look into the film's production process as opposed to its Wikipedia page. Plus, 'Halloween II' isn't even as bad as what most people claim it is.



> Obviously who you want to believe is up to you but even Carpenter implies that he was the one who decided that there should be more gore. In an interview, he said that the gore was added so "he could keep up with the competition". The problem is, despite the slasher genre being huge at that point, most slashers weren't big money makers. They all produced a decent profit, but nowhere even near the least of the Halloween films.



I love how you're articulating Wikipedia quotes around your post, this is fucking hilarious.  What did you do, copy and paste? 



> But no one wants to acknowledge the films that dont garner as much respect. So with Carpenter at least, what can you say? Either like Nolan, he ripped off films that he refuses to acknowledge. Or maybe it is a coincidense. But if thats what it is, then maybe Nolan didn't rip off Papricka either.



Who did Carpenter rip-off? I've just refuted all of your weak ass claims--which you only brought forth to defend one of your favorite shitty directors.



> On Paprika by the way, I saw it once and remember thinking it was pretty cool. However, beyond the concept, I dont recall any blatant similarities. I could be wrong there though, as its been years since I saw it. I do remember Paprika being crazier with its dreams, but if Nolan did that, I think it would've been distracting.



Inception ripped off Paprika--and Yablans proves Clark is talking out of his ass, deal with it.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Fassbender's going to burn out eventually, and the public will be tired of his presence in every above average film that hits the theater. Overexposure kills any star talent.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

All this Paprika talk reminds me. I need to see more Satoshi Kon films. Any suggestions?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2012)

What mood are you in? Anyway, I have a feeling you'd like Millenium Actress and Tokyo Godfathers. They're both more easier, lighthearted than Paprika or Perfect Blue.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll most likely buy the DVD of one of his movies in the near future after I watch a few movies I've been meaning to watch for a while so what I'm in the mood for watching right now doesn't matter.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunna did you revenge neg Rukia as yet or did you chicken out?


----------



## Jena (Jan 21, 2012)

*The Happening*- 1/10
I actually got into an argument with my dad while he was watching this movie. It irritates him when I talk during movies, so I made an agreement not to do so during this movie. Which was really difficult. I couldn't refrain from laughing at some of the scenes though (particularly at the cringe-inducing acting) and this prompted him to say:

"Did it ever occur to you that there might be people who like this movie? How would you like it if I said something mean about that animu movie* that you like so much?"

This made me stop and think. It hadn't occurred to me. I didn't think that it was humanly possible to enjoy this movie. To enjoy it to mock it? Maybe. But to actually be enthralled with the story and the characters? Inconceivable. 

And now I have to ask, have you ever heard of anyone liking _The Happening_ in a sincere way?


*Princess Mononoke


----------



## Nakor (Jan 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Haywire:  C+
> 
> Delivered in the typical Soderbergh style.  Even the font selection at the beginning of the film gave it away.  A unique way format to use for an action movie; I thought it was highly effective.
> 
> ...



Was the theater packed when you say it? I went for an 11am showing and I don't think there were any empty seats, though this theater was on the smaller side, I was surprised. 

As you've said, the screenplay pretty much sucked. The hostages importance doesn't matter. Did you hear what Ewan said, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"It's always about the money"


. That is literally the plot of the movie. 

I seriously have no idea why Soderbergh used this screenplay. Everything else that makes up the movie was great. I like Soderbergh's directing so I obviously think the directing was great. While Gina did a decent job as a first time actress, she definitely shined in the fight scenes. All the big name actors played their parts well, which was expected. The music was good too because it was suitable for this film. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 at the last fight scene. Ewan clearly realized he was way outmatched and knew he was going to die. To me, him trying to run away even though he was fail at it made it somewhat realistic. I know if I had someone like her trying to kill me, I'd try to run away as well. 




So yeah, the screenplay definitely dropped the movie down to a 7.5/10 for me. If it was even slightly better I would have rated it a 8.5/10 because I liked everything else.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 21, 2012)

Red Tails 8/10


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jena said:


> *The Happening*- 1/10
> I actually got into an argument with my dad while he was watching this movie. It irritates him when I talk during movies, so I made an agreement not to do so during this movie. Which was really difficult. I couldn't refrain from laughing at some of the scenes though (particularly at the cringe-inducing acting) and this prompted him to say:
> 
> "Did it ever occur to you that there might be people who like this movie? How would you like it if I said something mean about that animu movie* that you like so much?"
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZyhkYSLdFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Was the theater packed when you say it? I went for an 11am showing and I don't think there were any empty seats, though this theater was on the smaller side, I was surprised.


The theater was full.  I was also surprised since I heard that it didn't make much money on Friday.



> The music was good too because it was suitable for this film.


I'm not sure if I liked the music or not.  It was certainly interesting.  Don't see music like that very often in action flicks.





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> at the last fight scene. Ewan clearly realized he was way outmatched and knew he was going to die. To me, him trying to run away even though he was fail at it made it somewhat realistic. I know if I had someone like her trying to kill me, I'd try to run away as well.


It may have been realistic.  But it was also comical.  And it was a weak way to end the film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2012)

In response to Mark Wahlberg claiming that he could have stopped the 9/11 plane attack.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't have any plans to see Red Tails.  But I do need to comment on the television spots.  They are pretty tough to watch.  Terrence Howard keeps giving some really cheesy speech.  And he does so the only way Terrence Howard knows how.  With no emotion.  The man is a terrible actor.  A black Channing Tatum.





Violent By Design said:


> In response to Mark Wahlberg claiming that he could have stopped the 9/11 plane attack.


That's pretty funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2012)

> I don't know how could you get that from what I posted. They were both pretty good friends outside the business--are you trying to make stuff up, or this based on second hand sources that you conveniently recall from interviews which you don't provide a source for? I mean, did you completely overlook the part where Clark GAVE the rights of that script to Carpenter, allowing him to do what he wanted to with it? How can you steal something that was given to you?  Keep in mind, there's another element to this story, which I well get to next...



You aren't quoting sources either. Im pretty sure Clark, if he did give the rights to him, intended for that to be used for Black Christmas 2. The way you make it sound is like how in "The Social Network", Zuckerberg (or whatever) used the resources from the twins to make his own product when he was supposed to be making their product.

Now, if you post a source stating that Clark let Carpenter do whatever he wanted with it, I'll retract my statements. However, why hasnt Carpenter been more open with the Black Christmas influences? I never found one direct mention from him.



> Well then how do you explain Yablans story that he came up with the idea for 'Halloween' while trying to recruit Carpenter? Irwin Yablans came up with the basic story structure. That is what he pitched when trying to recruit John Carpenter for the project. And let's keep in mind here, Yablans has no ties to Clark--none what-so-ever. So if Carpenter apparently "stole" from Clark, how the hell do you explain Yablans being the one who pitched the premise to Carpenter? So much for your "Carpenter is Nolan" theory.



For the record, the "Carpenter is Nolan theory" line is incorrect. I am stating that everyone likes to play the same game as to who borrowed what. I dont get why you'd damn Nolan for one thing that Carpenter does too. Now you're flipping the argument. 

1) I argued that Carpenter borrowed/stole from Clark. 
2) You responded that Carpenter was supposed to write BC2 and Carpenter was just using those ideas. You then use Clark's BC commentary as a source.
3) Now you're saying that Clark was talking out of his ass and that it was Yablan's ideas and that there was no connection between the two.

So are you now implying the similarities are coincidense? My point was that I'd heard no proof of Carpenter's involvement of BC2, nor any indication that Carpenter acknowledged BC1. You at first indicate that the similarities were fair because of Carpenter's involvement in BC2, but now state that had nothing to do with it? 



> What I posted was from Bob Clark (my previous post that is)--in the director's commentary for Clark's 'Black Christmas', he claims that him and Carpenter collectively worked together in the 70s, but doesn't say anything more than that.
> 
> If Carpenter supposedly stole the idea, why didn't Clark seek restitution and/or screen credit for it? Why even bring it up nearly 30 years after the fact? Again, he'd have to press Yablans on that issue, who he never met.



This is where Im confused. You're using Clark as a source, but are then discrediting him. Do you believe him when he says that he and Carpenter worked together or not? You initially seemed to think so by using that argument against my claim that Halloween borrowed a lot from BC, but now you've apparently changed your stance completely. 

Why didn't Clark sue? I dunno, why didn't the owners of Paprika sue Christopher Nolan? By your logic, they'd have a case. I remember hearing that the Lion King apparently ripped off some old Japanese TV show. When asked why he didn't sue, the creator or owner of that old TV show said that it would be hard to fight something as big as Disney and their top notch Lawyers.

I have to imagine those kinds of lawsuits are hard to pull off. "Halloween", if it is a rip-off, isn't a scene by scene recreation like "Fistful of Dollars" and "Great White" (two films that lost lawsuits for plagiarism) were. I dont remember much of "Paprika", but I highly doubt "Inception" is a scene by scene rip-off. 



> What the fuck are you even talking about? Carpenter's exact words are as follows: "That's a long, long story. That was a project I got involved in as a result of several different kinds of pressure. I had no influence over the direction of the film. I had an influence in the post-production. I saw a rough cut of Halloween II, and it wasn't scary. It was about as scary as Quincy. So we had to do some post-production work to bring it at least up to par with the competition."



So everything Carpenter says is supposed to be taken as truth? Isn't this part of what pisses you off about Nolan fanboys? Or Tarantino fanboys? Because you don't like one, that automatically means anything they say is suspect or because you do like them, then they must be telling the truth?

No director-turned-producer EVER likes to acknowledge that they hijacked a production. It makes them look like assholes and I know that at least now, that could easily backfire as the guild of directors looks down upon that. I dont recall if Halloween 2 was made before or after that though. Usually openly acknowledging that a director had to be fired is horrid publicity.

Thats why Michael Cimino wasn't fired from "Heaven's Gate", despite being the main problem of that movie. 

I also indicate that myself, so you weren't bringing anything new by stating that.



> Way to lift that from Wikipedia and not an official source. I knew I'd find that just by copying and pasting your words into Google.



FUCK! I've been found out everybody! Tetra just proved I was using info I got from wikipedia! Gargh! If only I actually stated that in my last post....oh wait, I DID STATE THAT IN MY LAST POST! Seriously, Tetra, are you just skimming my posts or are you trying to mislead? 



> Strong graphic violence/gore was hardly the biggest problem for 'Halloween II', so instead of pointing the finger solely at Carpenter, why don't you actually look into the film's production process as opposed to its Wikipedia page. Plus, 'Halloween II' isn't even as bad as what most people claim it is.



That wasn't my argument, now you're just changing what you want to argue. I was stating that its obvious the gore was added post production, that it's easy to see. Whether Rosenthal's version would've been better is anybody's guess. I thought the movie was okay, but its obvious Carpenter and Rosenthal had differing visions for it.



> Who did Carpenter rip-off? I've just refuted all of your weak ass claims--which you only brought forth to defend one of your favorite shitty directors.



Once again, Tetra, whoring out the straw man argument, changing your argument so that it fits your opinions and playing 'pick and choose' with what people say is not 'refuting my weak-ass claims'. 

You yourself pointed out the similarities with Black Christmas, you just cant make up your mind if that qualifies it as a rip-off. As for Friday the 13th, I suppose Halloween 2 was more of a knock-off than anything in the same way that F13 was a knockoff of Halloween. Whether that counts as the same thing is up to you.



> Inception ripped off Paprika--and Yablans proves Clark is talking out of his ass, deal with it.



So why do you presume Yablan is telling the truth? If "Black Christmas" was ripped off, do you think he'd want people to know that? 

Once again, why is it you automatically believe in the people you like or respect? But if you dont like or respect them, they are automatically liars and steal content from other films?

If Inception is a rip-off of Paprika, then Halloween is a rip-off of Black Christmas. Deal with it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

Who cares if Inception is a rip-off of Paprika or not? Sure Paprika is a much better movie but Inception is still pretty good. Overrated? Certainly. But it's still an entertaining heist film with a different take on the genre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2012)

Eh, Tetra doesn't like Inception. Therefore, it is clearly a rip-off. 

Thats pretty much his logic.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 21, 2012)

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (2011). All in all, an outstanding adaptation of Stieg Larsson's first book of the Millennium Trilogy. I rate it 9.5/10. 

Unlike the Swedish version, Fincher's movie is nearly an exact copy of the book's most important scenarios. A few minor details were left out, such as the fact that Blomkvist learns that Lisbeth has photographic memory in addition to her exceptional hacking ability, and her visits to Holger Palmgren (in the book, she leaves him, thinking he's dead due to what the doctor says that he's unlikely to live). I was surprised Fincher left out any mention of Lisbeth's mother, Agneta Sofia Salander, who is the one she visits in the first book. What bothers me is that after chasing Martin and lying in bed next to Blomkvist, she tells him about her past. I was like "Huh? Major spoilers, here, guys! It's not supposed to be revealed until the second book!" But I suppose it can be swept aside. 

The movie was one of the best of last year. I suppose there'll be a sequel in the making.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> All this Paprika talk reminds me. I need to see more Satoshi Kon films. Any suggestions?




'Millennium Actress' is my personal favorite of his. Much like 'Paprika', it features a stellar soundtrack and exceptional animation. Great flick, strong recommend it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

Good post Ruby.  Feel free to visit.  We need more posters with good taste.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Eh, Tetra doesn't like Inception. Therefore, it is clearly a rip-off.
> 
> Thats pretty much his logic.



Just add him to ignore. Saves headaches.



About Inception being stolen from Paprika. The latter was released in 2006. Nolan has said it took him I think 8 or 9 nears to finish Inception's screenplay.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> You aren't quoting sources either. Im pretty sure Clark, if he did give the rights to him, intended for that to be used for Black Christmas 2. The way you make it sound is like how in "The Social Network", Zuckerberg (or whatever) used the resources from the twins to make his own product when he was supposed to be making their product.



All you have to do is a simple Google search for "Bob Clark and John Carpenter" to see that they did work together in the 70s. This is an obvious known collaboration within the horror community. 



> Now, if you post a source stating that Clark let Carpenter do whatever he wanted with it, I'll retract my statements. However, why hasnt Carpenter been more open with the Black Christmas influences? I never found one direct mention from him.



You're missing the point where I said that the original theory of Clarke allowing Carpenter to take the alleged material that Clark _claims_ to have originally thought of, isn't entirely true. This is precisely why I inserted Irwin Yablans into the discussion, because it is _FACTUAL_ that HE recruited Carpenter for 'Halloween'; it is FACTUAL that Yablans had never met Bob Clark, so how would HE lift the material from Clark? You want to know what this boils down to? It boils down to Clark being upset about the fact that 'Black Christmas' never reached the renowned status of 'Halloween' so he's extremely bitter over it.



> For the record, the "Carpenter is Nolan theory" line is incorrect. I am stating that everyone likes to play the same game as to who borrowed what. I dont get why you'd damn Nolan for one thing that Carpenter does too. Now you're flipping the argument.



I'm not flipping anything--how can Carpenter steal from someone, when the person who approached him about the idea didn't even know the supposed "original" creator for 'Halloween'? 



> 1) I argued that Carpenter borrowed/stole from Clark.
> 2) You responded that Carpenter was supposed to write BC2 and Carpenter was just using those ideas. You then use Clark's BC commentary as a source.
> 3) Now you're saying that Clark was talking out of his ass and that it was Yablan's ideas and that there was no connection between the two.



1.) Which has now been refuted thanks to Irwin Yablans.
2.) This was a theory, that I copied and pasted, which I suppose I should have originally clarified--but whatever, it's not like you came right out and provided the site where you copied and pasted your comments from.
3.) And that is the correct assessment. In fact, if you don't believe me, go watch 'Halloween: 25 Years of Terror' on Netflix, where Yablans goes into great detail about approaching Carpenter with the idea.



> So are you now implying the similarities are coincidense? My point was that I'd heard no proof of Carpenter's involvement of BC2, nor any indication that Carpenter acknowledged BC1. You at first indicate that the similarities were fair because of Carpenter's involvement in BC2, but now state that had nothing to do with it?



The only similarities is that they are slasher flicks. 



> This is where Im confused. You're using Clark as a source, but are then discrediting him. Do you believe him when he says that he and Carpenter worked together or not? You initially seemed to think so by using that argument against my claim that Halloween borrowed a lot from BC, but now you've apparently changed your stance completely.



I'm using Clark as a source that the two of them worked together in the 70s--don't believe me? Go watch the 'Black Christmas' director's commentary for yourself. I ain't lying.

I didn't change my stand--there's a misconception here, because the first I made pertaining to your claim that Carpenter ripped off another director for 'Halloween', was copied and pasted from another website, where they claimed that Clark gave Carpenter the story. 



> Why didn't Clark sue? I dunno, why didn't the owners of Paprika sue Christopher Nolan? By your logic, they'd have a case. I remember hearing that the Lion King apparently ripped off some old Japanese TV show. When asked why he didn't sue, the creator or owner of that old TV show said that it would be hard to fight something as big as Disney and their top notch Lawyers.



You just gave yourself the answer with the last sentence. Aronofsky practically gave Kon a load of bread for the rights to 'Perfect Blue'--you really think the Japanese animation industry has the pull to go sue some big shot like Nolan? Get real.



> I have to imagine those kinds of lawsuits are hard to pull off. "Halloween", if it is a rip-off, isn't a scene by scene recreation like "Fistful of Dollars" and "Great White" (two films that lost lawsuits for plagiarism) were. I dont remember much of "Paprika", but I highly doubt "Inception" is a scene by scene rip-off.



Have you bothered reading this thread at all? I pointed out the key points where 'Inception' ripped off 'Paprika'--using broken mirrors for cracks in reality, JGL having the same exact outfit as the barkeep in 'Paprika', the corridor scene and the similar color-palette, shot composition, and overall similarities like the anti-gravity fight scene and how the corridor scene in 'Paprika' sort of collapses in on itself in similar fashion. How about the fact that Ariadne is a dream architect running around in a red shirt--the avatar of Paprika is a dream architect, running around in a red shirt. These aren't just coincidences, it's a rip off. 



> So everything Carpenter says is supposed to be taken as truth? Isn't this part of what pisses you off about Nolan fanboys? Or Tarantino fanboys? Because you don't like one, that automatically means anything they say is suspect or because you do like them, then they must be telling the truth?



So everything Bob Clark says is supposed to be taken as truth? I guess if Carpenter's words have no merit, then why should Clark's? At least Irwin Yablans can confirm that he doesn't know Clark and had never met him.



> No director-turned-producer EVER likes to acknowledge that they hijacked a production. It makes them look like assholes and I know that at least now, that could easily backfire as the guild of directors looks down upon that. I dont recall if Halloween 2 was made before or after that though. Usually openly acknowledging that a director had to be fired is horrid publicity.



Does it even really matter? I mean, does it? Let's face it, 'Halloween II' is the least of my worry when it comes to this discussion. I don't even dislike that movie, I think it's better than people lead on, so where is this part of the discussion gonna go from here?



> FUCK! I've been found out everybody! Tetra just proved I was using info I got from wikipedia! Gargh! If only I actually stated that in my last post....oh wait, I DID STATE THAT IN MY LAST POST! Seriously, Tetra, are you just skimming my posts or are you trying to mislead?



It's not my fault you haven't gone to any real credible sites. In fact, I find it a bit comical that you have to rely on Wikipedia to try and counter the fact that I don't think Carpenter ripped off Clark. At least I can say I've read and watched 'Paprika', as well as 'Inception.' Looks to me like you're desperately trying to manufacture any reason possible to discredit a director that I admire. It's just your way of desperately wanting to throw it in my face that a director that I like has ripped someone off--guess what, it's not working.



> Once again, Tetra, whoring out the straw man argument, changing your argument so that it fits your opinions and playing 'pick and choose' with what people say is not 'refuting my weak-ass claims'.



What's it like lifting from my vocabulary? I'm not changing my argument--I simply offered the correct perspective pertaining to Carpenter and Clark.



> You yourself pointed out the similarities with Black Christmas, you just cant make up your mind if that qualifies it as a rip-off. As for Friday the 13th, I suppose Halloween 2 was more of a knock-off than anything in the same way that F13 was a knockoff of Halloween. Whether that counts as the same thing is up to you.



I didn't point that out--someone else did. What I'm guilty off was forgetting to add quotation marks to that first post.

As for calling H2 a rip-off of Ft13th, get real. There's a difference between trying to join in on the cash cow than blatantly ripping someone off.



> So why do you presume Yablan is telling the truth? If "Black Christmas" was ripped off, do you think he'd want people to know that?



If Yablan isn't telling the truth, then why isn't Clark or any of Clark's people claiming otherwise?  Seriously, go to any Bob Clark related site, any Halloween related site, look up as much info as you can. It's all been confirmed that Yablan never knew Clark--in fact, looking at most recent websites, I don't think Yablan has met Clark to this day. 



> Once again, why is it you automatically believe in the people you like or respect? But if you dont like or respect them, they are automatically liars and steal content from other films?



Maybe because this is apples and oranges. There's a whole lot more supporting the theory that Carpenter didn't rip-off more so than there is that he did. Can't say the same for Nolan.



> If Inception is a rip-off of Paprika, then Halloween is a rip-off of Black Christmas. Deal with it.



It doesn't work that way, sorry. Looks like I'm right that you desperately want to try and discredit a director I like, but that's not gonna work. I've debunked your "Wikipedia" generated argument--that's that.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

Enough already Tetra.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

Nisemonogatari Episode 2:  B.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Enough already Tetra.



What's the matter? Don't like me using actual facts instead of Wikipedia? How dare I.

I guess I can see why some of you get so upset with me, though. I'd be pretty pissed off to if I could never win an argument. Fortunately for me, I always win in these debates. Always.


----------



## Vice (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No, it's a rip-off because it's a rip-off. It sucks because it sucks.
> 
> Gonna cry about it? Yeah, you are. Cry hard for me.



Well, everyone's entitled to their opinion. Even if it's a terrible one.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> What's the matter? Don't like me using actual facts instead of Wikipedia? How dare I.
> 
> I guess I can see why some of you get so upset with me, though. I'd be pretty pissed off to if I could never win an argument. Fortunately for me, I always win in these debates. Always.


Erm I happen to like Paprika more and don't care if Inception is a rip-off or not. I'm sick of you going on about it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

*Red Tails*

Talk about "by the books". Yeah, it's heart is in the right place, and it's got a good scene or two, but the characters are archetypes, and they pull every trick (including wasting countless scenes on an insipid romance that goes _nowhere_) to add tension to the CGI-heavy dogfights while showing as little Red Tail deaths as possible. 

*Verdict:* Thumbs down.


----------



## Jena (Jan 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I guess I can see why some of you get so upset with me, though. I'd be pretty pissed off to if I could never win an argument. Fortunately for me, I always win in these debates. Always.







Stunna said:


> *Red Tails*
> Talk about "by the books". Yeah, it's heart is in the right place, and it's got a good scene or two, but the characters are archetypes, and they pull every trick to add tension to the CGI-heavy dogfights while showing as little Red Tail deaths as possible.
> 
> *Verdict:* Thumbs down.


How sappy is it? Because based on the trailer, it looks like it would give you diabetes.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 21, 2012)

Tetra has no friends.

*13 Assassins :: Good*

This is a hard movie to rate letter wise so I will just say it was good, and admittedly very slow. The movie is set up to build everything up for the ending, so despite how painfully slow it can be and how much I don't want to admit it, the 3rd act payed off. So much so that I can't even hate. Good performances as well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Kind of a difficult assignment don't you think?  We have no idea what your collection currently looks like.  But here are some that I recently purchased:
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth
> Gantz
> ...



Fucking loved Gantz, too bad the anime had a terrible ending. My brother says the manga is really good, but I can't really get into comics.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Jena said:


> How sappy is it? Because based on the trailer, it looks like it would give you diabetes.


Not as sappy as _War Horse._ But still very much so.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

Nisemonogatari Episode 3:  A-


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 21, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (2011). All in all, an outstanding adaptation of Stieg Larsson's first book of the Millennium Trilogy. I rate it 9.5/10.
> 
> Unlike the Swedish version, Fincher's movie is nearly an exact copy of the book's most important scenarios. A few minor details were left out, such as the fact that Blomkvist learns that Lisbeth has photographic memory in addition to her exceptional hacking ability, and her visits to Holger Palmgren (in the book, she leaves him, thinking he's dead due to what the doctor says that he's unlikely to live). I was surprised Fincher left out any mention of Lisbeth's mother, Agneta Sofia Salander, who is the one she visits in the first book. What bothers me is that after chasing Martin and lying in bed next to Blomkvist, she tells him about her past. I was like "Huh? Major spoilers, here, guys! It's not supposed to be revealed until the second book!" But I suppose it can be swept aside.
> 
> The movie was one of the best of last year. I suppose there'll be a sequel in the making.



Goddamit, my parents still need to take me to see it .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

One thing that was cool when I went to see _Red Tails_ was that half of the theater was full of soldiers. They just started filing in, dozens of them, before the trailers started. They would do the "We fight" chant and stuff. It was actually pretty cool. /salutes


----------



## Vice (Jan 21, 2012)

Pirates of the Caribbean - Curse of the Black Pearl: 8/10

Strangely enough, this is the first time I've ever seen this movie. Don't know what took me so long.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Heads up: sequels aren't as good.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, this article is two years old, but I just found it, and had a spit-take.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank god for predictive text otherwise I wouldnt be making much sense atm.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

**


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes stunna in relying on my phone predictive text post.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

he's also probably drunk

man I can't believe I read all those previous pages

fuck this I'm going back to listen to Bauhaus


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm watching The History of Pixar...

aka Stunnas wet dream


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 21, 2012)

I need to finish the rest of The Green Mile. Got about an hour left in it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 21, 2012)

Eastern Promises: 9/10

Really enjoyable film, I thought Naomi Watts' character was a bit stupid to confront the issue head-on. The chances of her running into someone like Viggo Mortensen's character were slim and in alternate circumstances she wouldn't have been so damn lucky.

But yeah, great movie.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Clerks :: 9/10 :: A-*

Believe it or not, my first time seeing it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2012)

I should probably watch Clerks at some point. Have only tried to view it once.


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

*Thank You For Smoking*- 8/10
Great movie. Funny, satirical, sad, moving, and overall enjoyable.


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2012)

Holy shit... I passed my 3,000 posts and didn't know it! 


Time to edit it as if I did...


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Holy shit... I passed my 3,000 posts and didn't know it!
> 
> 
> Time to edit it as if I did...



Congrats bro! Finally another friend who posts less than I do. Stunna has 10x the amount of posts that both of us have combined in a year. /notcheckingthemath

*JB Smoove: That's How I Dooz It :: Leon/10*
I love the dude in Curb and in cameo roles but his standups are always just okay. This one is no different, its still fun to watch though. Dude is too goofy not to be entertaining.


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks man! Still don't know how people post more than I do, cuz I always feel like I'm spamming lol....


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2012)

> All you have to do is a simple Google search for "Bob Clark and John Carpenter" to see that they did work together in the 70s. This is an obvious known collaboration within the horror community.



Hey, if Im wrong there, then Im wrong. Although Im more confused as to how you used this knowledge more than anything.



> You're missing the point where I said that the original theory of Clarke allowing Carpenter to take the alleged material that Clark claims to have originally thought of, isn't entirely true. This is precisely why I inserted Irwin Yablans into the discussion, because it is FACTUAL that HE recruited Carpenter for 'Halloween'; it is FACTUAL that Yablans had never met Bob Clark, so how would HE lift the material from Clark? You want to know what this boils down to? It boils down to Clark being upset about the fact that 'Black Christmas' never reached the renowned status of 'Halloween' so he's extremely bitter over it.



The funny thing is more or less I agree with you on Bob Clark being bitter about that (although I dont know why, as I'd argue "Christmas Story" is more famous than Halloween). However, your use of that was either poorly placed or you made a mistake. When I accused Carpenter of stealing, you resorted to his apparent work on Black Christmas 2. You made it sound like Clark had more or less given him permission.

It wasnt until I pointed out that the producers claim differently that you seemed to switch your argument. Either you presented your points poorly or you were mistaken and backtracked on your argument.



> I'm not flipping anything--how can Carpenter steal from someone, when the person who approached him about the idea didn't even know the supposed "original" creator for 'Halloween'?



Maybe he saw the first Black Christmas? You were the one who pointed out the connection to the sequel. You opened that door. With that said, the premise is pretty vague. If Carpenter ripped anything off, it probably would've been the style. Whether the guy who initially thought of it intended to rip anything off, I dont know. 

In fact, I dont know about any of this. For all I do know, all similarities between BC and Halloween were accidental. The difference between you and I is that I dont pretend like I do know what's going on in their minds. All I know is that the similarities between Inception and Paprika aren't any more obvious than the ones between Halloween and Black Christmas. 



> 1.) Which has now been refuted thanks to Irwin Yablans.
> 2.) This was a theory, that I copied and pasted, which I suppose I should have originally clarified--but whatever, it's not like you came right out and provided the site where you copied and pasted your comments from.
> 3.) And that is the correct assessment. In fact, if you don't believe me, go watch 'Halloween: 25 Years of Terror' on Netflix, where Yablans goes into great detail about approaching Carpenter with the idea.



Remember this, Tetra, that when I first made my claim, you quickly responded with Carpenters involvement with Black Christmas 2. That makes no sense. If you had responded with the apparent truth claimed by the producers, this whole argument would have been different. Doesn't that make more sense anyway? Who responds to a claim with a half baked theory that they apparently don't even believe instead of the easy facts? 

It suggests to me you either forgot or became confused, but are too arrogant to acknowledge it. 



> The only similarities is that they are slasher flicks.



Yeah, you're right. Well, that and ALL OF THE OTHER SIMILARITIES THAT YOU HAD LISTED BEFORE! This is the second argument you've changed within the few posts I've responded too. 

(for the record, I dont think Halloween and Black Christmas are slashers, but are thrillers with elements that the slasher genre would exploit).



> I'm using Clark as a source that the two of them worked together in the 70s--don't believe me? Go watch the 'Black Christmas' director's commentary for yourself. I ain't lying.
> 
> I didn't change my stand--there's a misconception here, because the first I made pertaining to your claim that Carpenter ripped off another director for 'Halloween', was copied and pasted from another website, where they claimed that Clark gave Carpenter the story.



I believe that Clark said that, as otherwise I'd have no idea why you would bring it up in the first place. Once again, I find it bizarre that you'd respond to my claim with a theory you apparently don't believe when there are much easier ways to respond (ie; the producer coming up with the idea).



> You just gave yourself the answer with the last sentence. Aronofsky practically gave Kon a load of bread for the rights to 'Perfect Blue'--you really think the Japanese animation industry has the pull to go sue some big shot like Nolan? Get real.



*Sigh* I remember your old saying that you were 'dancing around' me or something of the sort, but you really do that to yourself. Just because I say something does not mean you have to oppose it. You've just answered YOUR OWN claim. You had previously asked why Clark chose not to sue Carpenter if he really felt Carpenter stole from him? Your above response pretty much answers that.



> Have you bothered reading this thread at all? I pointed out the key points where 'Inception' ripped off 'Paprika'--using broken mirrors for cracks in reality, JGL having the same exact outfit as the barkeep in 'Paprika', the corridor scene and the similar color-palette, shot composition, and overall similarities like the anti-gravity fight scene and how the corridor scene in 'Paprika' sort of collapses in on itself in similar fashion. How about the fact that Ariadne is a dream architect running around in a red shirt--the avatar of Paprika is a dream architect, running around in a red shirt. These aren't just coincidences, it's a rip off.



Vague, and most of those points feel more like homage than rip-off (although granted, I'm not even sure if the difference anymore). Broken mirrors representing cracks in reality? lol,the first script I wrote had that and I'd done that long before Inception and maybe even Paprika (I dont remember when it was made, but I only saw it a few years ago). It's a pretty obvious concept when you actually think about it. Do you know what I was ripping off? Probably "The Shining", which already used mirrors as a way to distort reality. I figure you won't believe me anyway, but there's nothing novel about using mirrors as a ploy like that. 

Stuff like 'wears the same shirt' or general outfit suggests, however, that it's a hommage. I highly doubt Christopher Nolan schemed to rip off what they were wearing. 

There is another possibility that I doubt you've considered with your anti-Nolan logic. Is it possible that Nolan, or maybe even a costume designer, cinematography, set designer, etc had seen it in the past and had forgotten about it? One of my biggest fears as a (so far, failed) screenwriter is I'll rip off something that I might have seen at one point but had forgotten about. If that is the case, does that really count? Maybe, but with the way you demonize him, you sure dont sound like you've even entertained the possibility.



> Does it even really matter? I mean, does it? Let's face it, 'Halloween II' is the least of my worry when it comes to this discussion. I don't even dislike that movie, I think it's better than people lead on, so where is this part of the discussion gonna go from here?



I used Halloween 2 as an example that Carpenter isn't above ripping off people, you disputed it for the wrong reasons and it went downhill from there. 



> It's not my fault you haven't gone to any real credible sites. In fact, I find it a bit comical that you have to rely on Wikipedia to try and counter the fact that I don't think Carpenter ripped off Clark. At least I can say I've read and watched 'Paprika', as well as 'Inception.' Looks to me like you're desperately trying to manufacture any reason possible to discredit a director that I admire. It's just your way of desperately wanting to throw it in my face that a director that I like has ripped someone off--guess what, it's not working.



I only used site because Im on my slow computer and I can remember the site. The 'Carpenter was supposed to write BC2' did genuinelly surprise me, and since wikipedia generically acknowledges the connection between Halloween and Black Christmas (but doesn't list a source) I figured there would be something that stated the potential Black Christmas 2 because that sounds very interesting.

If you paid attention, you might've noticed that I kept asking for your sources about it because I openly acknowledged that just because wikipeda said nothing, that doesn't mean its untrue. I only started to become suspicious because you weren't answering it directly.

Maybe if you responded instead of reacting, you could...you know...convince people that you're right. By the way, trying to exploit that I referred to wikipedia for a quick glance is pretty Straw Man-ish from you.



> I didn't point that out--someone else did. What I'm guilty off was forgetting to add quotation marks to that first post.
> 
> As for calling H2 a rip-off of Ft13th, get real. There's a difference between trying to join in on the cash cow than blatantly ripping someone off.



And thats why you're probably the worst debator on this forum. Every time you get into one of these fights with me I am more baffled at how bad you are at it. So you respond to my points with other peoples points that you don't even agree with? Please, I'd love to hear that explanation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2012)

> Maybe because this is apples and oranges. There's a whole lot more supporting the theory that Carpenter didn't rip-off more so than there is that he did. Can't say the same for Nolan.



Didn't you at one point attack someone for trying to argue subjectivity (which is what the apples and oranges thing did). 

And yeah...having someone wear the same outfit is totally ripping someone off. 



> It doesn't work that way, sorry. Looks like I'm right that you desperately want to try and discredit a director I like, but that's not gonna work. I've debunked your "Wikipedia" generated argument--that's that.



FYI, Im not trying to discredit anyone. I merely entered this to point out that you're playing the apples and oranges game with who you want to believe. Honestly, until this debate, I never really cared about whether Carpenter ripped off Clarke or not. He made his own movie that I really like, and I consider Carpenter at his prime to be much better than Clark or Nolan. I merely intended to point out that the 'rip off or homage' does tend to come down to apples and oranges (it always seems to me that if someone likes something, its homage. If they don't, its a rip-off).

I really didn't consider Carpenter a plagiarist until YOU brought up the BC2 idea. Now you're trying to pretend that you didn't believe it and was only quoting someone else for a reason I still can't fathom.



> No, it's a rip-off because it's a rip-off. It sucks because it sucks.
> 
> Gonna cry about it? Yeah, you are. Cry hard for me.



You always say shit like this. "Gonna Cry about it? Blah, blah, blah" but do you know what? With the exception of maybe Grape Krush, you're the only one I've seen be furious in these debates. You're always the most angry and hostile of us. I have to presume, of course, that you dont insult people like this if you're not. 

In our first debate, you made a seemingly sincere point that you weren't an asshole, but either we're making you angry or you are. What's your pleasure?

I personally think you're just pissed at how popular Nolan and Tarantino are and now debate blindly against them regardless of what the reason is. 



> How you like that? Yeah, suck it good, martial.



See? This is what we call being an asshole. Plus, you cant even pretend like you knew that at the time you began this debate, as you would've posted that early on.

But you know what? Clark is just trying to seem like less of an asshole. He wants to be more apologetic so that we can win over the Halloween fanboys (I'm being sarcastic). lol, apples and oranges? He's unreliable when he says something that goes against your opinions but reliable when it serves it.

Thats why you'll never win any argument on here. You enter, guns blazing without even knowing what you're shooting at.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes, because it's _not_ like 'City on Fire' is about an undercover police officer infiltrating a mob of jewel thieves. I don't think the film ends in a Mexican stand-off or anything either. No, I only bring up minor examples, certainly nothing that could pertain to each film's narrative.
> 
> Just like 'Paprika', you know _nothing_ about 'City on Fire.' Man, I am airing you out today.
> 
> I'm sorry, you were saying?



I am sorry did you somehow claim that literally the oldest cop/criminal story in the book began in this movie? Also if you give a group of people guns and put them in a confined space and raise the tension by the end of the movie they are going to be pointing those guns at one and other, that isn't something intrinsic to City of Fire that is to all movies that have guns. 

I am not saying Reservoir Dogs is not like City of Fire what I have a problem with is that you think that is *only* what the film is about. In which I can point to the dialogue, the music, the other general references to crime movies, the cast there is so much in this movie that is unlike it that even when something is similar it is surrounded by different elements. 

Now if this discussion has been going the way I feel it has, you will take a line or two out of this and continue hammering the exact same points you have been trying to even though the rest of the conversation has moved past it. You will then call either a rip-off or shitty or someone a hack mention Ringo Lam and then add nothing new.

Oh and mention something about WINNING


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 22, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> > The funny thing is more or less I agree with you on Bob Clark being bitter about that (although I dont know why, as I'd argue "Christmas Story" is more famous than Halloween). However, your use of that was either poorly placed or you made a mistake. When I accused Carpenter of stealing, you resorted to his apparent work on Black Christmas 2. You made it sound like Clark had more or less given him permission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 22, 2012)

> Maybe if you responded instead of reacting, you could...you know...convince people that you're right. By the way, trying to exploit that I referred to wikipedia for a quick glance is pretty Straw Man-ish from you.



There is nothing "strawman" about it--it's as bad as people who use Wikipedia as a source of info for debating the genres of bands like Converge. It's never right.



> And thats why you're probably the worst debator on this forum. Every time you get into one of these fights with me I am more baffled at how bad you are at it. So you respond to my points with other peoples points that you don't even agree with? Please, I'd love to hear that explanation.



Yeah yeah, spare me of the cheap comebacks. I won't lose any sleep over someone as putrid as you saying I'm the worst debater on this board. That's more compensation for someone who's just spinning their tires.



MartialHorror said:


> Didn't you at one point attack someone for trying to argue subjectivity (which is what the apples and oranges thing did).
> 
> And yeah...having someone wear the same outfit is totally ripping someone off.



The fuck are you talking about? I'm not talking about an opinion here--I'm talking about how there is more to support Carpenter in that he didn't rip off Clark than there is to support Nolan or Tarantino that they _didn't_ rip off the directors and films that they so obviously did. Can you read?



> FYI, Im not trying to discredit anyone. I merely entered this to point out that you're playing the apples and oranges game with who you want to believe. Honestly, until this debate, I never really cared about whether Carpenter ripped off Clarke or not. He made his own movie that I really like, and I consider Carpenter at his prime to be much better than Clark or Nolan. I merely intended to point out that the 'rip off or homage' does tend to come down to apples and oranges (it always seems to me that if someone likes something, its homage. If they don't, its a rip-off).



It's called apples and oranges because you're comparing two things that are not alike. What don't you understand about this? Do I need to revert to Layman's terms to get it through your soggy brain? I'll make it simple for you: 1.) Carpenter did not rip off Clark--Clark himself said this, 2.) I have posted legitimate quotes and sources that showcase that Tarantino ripped off Lang and 'City on Fire', among others titles. I've also given legitimate reasons for as to why Nolan ripped-off Kon and Paprika--I didn't have to use any Wikipedia links for that either. ;-)



> was only quoting someone else for a reason I still can't fathom.



Is that like a crime or something, to change my stance on something? 

"NO, I JUST CAN'T FATHOM IT! HOW DARE YOU!"



> You always say shit like this. "Gonna Cry about it? Blah, blah, blah" but do you know what? With the exception of maybe Grape Krush, you're the only one I've seen be furious in these debates. You're always the most angry and hostile of us. I have to presume, of course, that you dont insult people like this if you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2012)

Good job Tetra you really do never fail to disappoint.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Nolan already admitted Paprika inspired him, he credited the work. The rest is just bashing. Now I don't care for Nolan either but it's not he completely copied Paprika. Philip K Dick fans should be more pissed.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2012)

Philip k dick is my favourite author and im royally pissed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2012)

> If you agreed, then why bring it up in the first place? Yet I'm the one who sucks at debating? Sounds like someone trying to compensate for a routinely enervated argument.
> 
> By the way, did you not understand my last post? I said I copied and pasted a piece I found pertaining to Clark and Carpenter allegedly working together on 'Black Christmas 2', which essentially turned into 'Halloween II'--I posted it because it was the first thing I came across. Unfortunately for me, it wasn't a source of info that I personally bought into.



Because I dont pretend like I know. It's all theory and nobody should be elitist about it. I asked, why believe one and not the other? For all you know, Nolan never saw Paprika, and maybe Carpenter went out of his way to intentionally steal from an obscure horror film.

I think you do the same thing that Nolan fanboys do. You take a side and argue for or against it, regardless of what it actually is. 

I remember being involved in this big debate where people weren't sure whether "Friday the 13th part 2" had ripped off "The Burning" or vice versa, as both have some oddly similar scenes. My stance was that until something could be proven via 'behind the scenes' info, it all comes down to who you like or dislike. Naturally, accusers of F132 were "The Burning" fanboys and vice versa. As I said, whats homage or plagiarism comes down to whether or not you like it.

You're no different. 



> [You didn't point out anything pertaining to the producers, other than Carpenter's contributions to 'Halloween II.' Not once did you bring up Yablans and the fact that he came up with the idea and the title for 'Halloween.' I was the one who pointed that out, so get your facts straight bub.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Walls of text everywhere 

I never heard of "Paprika" sounds interesting though, maybe i will find time for another movie next week.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Adaptation

Fucking loved it. A film about the search for change and passions. One of the most complex and unique films Hollywood made in the last decade. Superb writing, excellent dialogue, the multi character narrations and how it all blends together is just excellent. I love how Kauffman is told that that he fucking needs an end to the script and so the film goes extreme to find a brutal end to it all. Meryl Streep really was outstanding, and Cage wasn't too terrible in the end, he sort of fits the role but then he's still mediocre. 

Kauffman says he doesn't want a film about "sex or guns or car chases or characters learning profound life lessons or growing or coming to like each other or overcoming obstacles to succeed in the end", but in the end that's exactly what it is. 

A+

I was told to watch 8 1/2 and that it's better. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Also watched Enemy of the State yesterday. No matter what I can't bring myself to like it. So over the top and silly.

Today's schedule is Shame


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Midnight Tickets are now available_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC6w15OwK08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

brb securing tickets


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> brb securing tickets



Stunna appeared out of nowhere!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2012)

'The Black Power Mixtape 1967-1975' - 7.5/10. A compilation of some fascinating historical footage of various civil rights & black power figures, with occasional voice-overs from the likes of Harry Belafonte, Talib Kweli, Erykah Badu and others. Documentary films like these can succeed on the back of the footage alone and that's what this is all about really. Stokely Carmichael, the assassination of Dr. King, some great stuff of the Black Panthers, Angela Davis and more all feature, along with regular folks in Harlem, Brooklyn and Oakland.. a must-watch for anyone interested in the era.

A Fish Called Wanda - 9/10 - classic. Simple as.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2012)

Rukia, are you going to see _Red Tails?_


----------



## James Bond (Jan 22, 2012)

Watched Easy A last night, my god Emma Stone is fine :33


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Rukia, are you going to see _Red Tails?_





Rukia said:


> I don't have any plans to see Red Tails.  But I do need to comment on the television spots.  They are pretty tough to watch.  Terrence Howard keeps giving some really cheesy speech.  And he does so the only way Terrence Howard knows how.  With no emotion.  The man is a terrible actor.  A black Channing Tatum.





James Bond said:


> Watched Easy A last night, my god Emma Stone is fine :33


And I agree on Emma Stone.  I would do incredibly depraved things to her.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Watched Easy A last night, my god Emma Stone is fine :33



Is it any good? I love Emma Stone, but Easy A looks like a movie for teen humor.

It's on Cinemax right now, maybe I should give it a try .


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm,still not going to see it. I wanted to read your thoughts on Terrance's performance. Stunna, how was Terrance in Red Tails?:33


----------



## James Bond (Jan 22, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Is it any good? I love Emma Stone, but Easy A looks like a movie for teen humor.
> 
> It's on Cinemax right now, maybe I should give it a try .



It's pretty typical when it comes to teen movies these days but a bit different with the whole coming off as the school whore type thing walking around in some fuck me clothes


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

ActionHorror, what did you think of Underworld 4?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Rukia, Beckinsale or T-Mobile girl?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Hey Rukia, Beckinsale or T-Mobile girl?


Typhoon.  I'm glad you asked.  These sort of questions are actually my specialty.

Some people will enter this thread and scoff at the question.  "It has to be Kate Beckinsale.  Some commercial girl couldn't possible stack up."

Not true at all.  This is actually a fairly close match-up.  Especially right now.  Kate Beckinsale has faded.  She is not nearly as hot as she used to be.

Kate Beckinsale's face is probably her greatest attribute.  She still has a great face.  The T Mobile girl has great legs.  She's quite tall and I like that about her.

I would go with Kate Beckinsale.  But it's a mild recommendation.  I need to give them both a physical exam before I can be certain that she is the better option.  Kate Beckinsale has had kids.  It's unclear whether or not that has adversely affected her body.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Typhoon.  I'm glad you asked.  These sort of questions are actually my specialty.
> 
> Some people will enter this thread and scoff at the question.  "It has to be Kate Beckinsale.  Some commercial girl couldn't possible stack up."
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]k8kRBsmZd14[/YOUTUBE]

I agree with everything you said. The epilogue would probably end up with me cheating on Beckinsale w/ T-Mobile girl though. Just cant resist dem legs .


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Midnight Tickets are now available_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC6w15OwK08[/YOUTUBE]



lol nope

_Phantom Menace_ is the least awful of the prequels, but I'm not spending money to see it again. I'm good.

I don't know if I'll even see 4-6 when they are released in theaters. I'm terrified it's going to be the "special editions" with all the lovely CG additions that Lucas deemed necessary to rape the movies with.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2012)

You mean the most awful of the prequels


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

Parallax.  I actually agree with jena on this one.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, me too. I'd call _The Phantom Menace_ a little below mediocre, and the other two are pure garbage.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Star Wars talk again...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Adaptation
> 
> Fucking loved it. A film about the search for change and passions. One of the most complex and unique films Hollywood made in the last decade. Superb writing, excellent dialogue, the multi character narrations and how it all blends together is just excellent. I love how Kauffman is told that that he fucking needs an end to the script and so the film goes extreme to find a brutal end to it all. Meryl Streep really was outstanding, and Cage wasn't too terrible in the end, he sort of fits the role but then he's still mediocre.
> 
> ...




I haven't seen it, but 8 1/2 is one of the most praised movies of all time, not BS praise like Titanic :ho.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2012)

The Fellini film?  I haven't seen it either but I hear really good things.  So watch it and let us know


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

It's on Netflix (streaming). At least when I had it it was there.


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> You mean the most awful of the prequels


At least it doesn't have this scene:


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey, I didn't bring it up this time. 

and the FC is surprisingly dead.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bram Stoker's Dracula - 4/10. This film features Keanu Reeves, doing an English accent, so it should be more like a 2. But it's a good-looking movie, it picks up a bit when Anthony Hopkins comes in, and there are some fantastic tits on show from about half an hour in. It's a big muddle overall, really. Incidentally I saw The Devil's Advocate recently, and almost exactly the same could be said about that..  

Das Experiment - 6/10. Strains credulity at times, but it's a fairly well scripted/directed adaptation of a story based on the Stanford Prison experiment.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, me too. I'd call _The Phantom Menace_ a little below mediocre, and the other two are pure garbage.



Revenge of the Sith > Phantom Menace > Attack of the Clones


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Episode III was just a bit better than Episode II.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

revenge of the nerds > revenge of the sith


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

> I haven't seen it, but 8 1/2 is one of the most praised movies of all time, not BS praise like Titanic



Titanic is technically impressive atleast, admit you all like Titanic already.

So I just came back from Shame. I feel like I need to wait a day to post a proper opinion but damn it's one of the best shot movies I've seen in ages.

Also a guy was masturbating in the theatre.

Also who the fuck would pay money to watch Phantom Menace in cinema again? The film was a bore in 1999 and that's not changed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also a guy was masturbating in the theatre.


How many other people were there?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2012)

The thing about the Star Wars prequels is there is a mix of good and bad in all three. How you feel about each (or all three) is how the bad effected the good to you personally. I don't think any are nearly as bad as a whole as people make them out to be.

Oh sure there are tons of terrible moments but there are several good ones too. The action scenes for example were entertaining, nothing special but entertaining. There were decent characters and funny moments which I think balanced out the tripe.

The Star Wars prequels aren't good movies but they are entertaining.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

That's the thing, they're not even entertaining. The action outside of lightsabers fights, while grand, is a mess. The characters have no humour, everything is overly foreshadowing. When did Star Wars become about Darth Vader and noone else?



> How many other people were there?



About 20.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Titanic is technically impressive atleast, admit you all like Titanic already.



it is the best movie ive ever seen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

VBD you will take this thread seriously one day.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> When did Star Wars become about Darth Vader and noone else?


Eh... I don't want to debate _Star Wars,_ because apparently we've done that enough to tire everyone, but I don't get it when people make this complaint. I think Vader was an interesting enough character with an interesting enough backstory in the original trilogy to warrant the prequels following him. They should've done it better, but the idea of it in itself seems like a good one.



> About 20.


He had balls.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2012)

My heart will go on...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

That song.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2012)

I havent seen Underworld 4 yet, Rukia, but I will in a few hours.

I have low expectations, as Im not a big fan of this franchise.


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That's the thing, they're not even entertaining. The action outside of lightsabers fights, while grand, is a mess. The characters have no humour, everything is overly foreshadowing. When did Star Wars become about Darth Vader and noone else?



My problem with the fights is that they're not even entertaining to look at. Half the time I couldn't tell what the fuck was happening on screen. It was just a bunch of guys flipping around and pretty green lights flashing around. 

The only one I remember going to see in the theater was the third one, and we went to go see it on the Ultrascreen. I remember having to look away a few times because all the crazy CGI fighting was giving me motion sickness.

I just do not find the prequels to be enjoyable at all. _Star Wars_ wasn't really a part of my childhood, so it didn't feel like it was raping my nostalgia. It just felt like it was raping my senses. 

They almost remind me of the Disney sequels, actually. Like something that was created only to make money and by someone who has no knowledge of the source material.



typhoon72 said:


> My heart will go on...


Oh fuck, it's going to be like the first time that movie came out, isn't it?

Aka every radio station and shop will be blasting this song for months.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

I personally like most of the saber fights. The only ones that comes to mind that I thought were dumb was Yoda vs. Dooku, and Anakin vs. Obi-Wan.

*EDIT* Oh, and any fight that had Palpatine using a lightsaber.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

> I think Vader was an interesting enough character with an interesting enough backstory in the original trilogy to warrant the prequels following him. They should've done it better, but the idea of it in itself seems like a good one.



He dithered and whined for 3 movies, not exactly the Machiavellian descent we all expected. He's honestly one of the worst written characters in the film and that's like an achievement in itself, just terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

_Before_ his backstory was messed up by Lucas. 

The premise of showing Vader's backstory was cool. They just did it wrong. Doesn't change the fact that the idea was cool.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I personally like most of the saber fights. The only ones that comes to mind that I thought were dumb was Yoda vs. Dooku, and Anakin vs. Obi-Wan.
> 
> *EDIT* Oh, and any fight that had Palpatine using a lightsaber.




That's a good portion of them that you thought were dumb.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, and Obi-Wan vs. Grievous was pretty silly...


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I personally like most of the saber fights. The only ones that comes to mind that I thought were dumb was Yoda vs. Dooku, and Anakin vs. Obi-Wan.
> 
> *EDIT* Oh, and any fight that had Palpatine using a lightsaber.



My brother used to call Dooku "Count Doo-Doo" and Yoda "yogurt"
Every time someone talks about the prequels, I think about that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

> Before his backstory was messed up by Lucas.



Even before that he wasn't some incredible villain that deserved a whole trilogy. Unpopular opinion or what not but I'd rather have some background on Palpatine.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

I think what we got on him's enough. More mysterious the better. I know the same can be said for Vader, but it works more for Palpatine, imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

The trilogy should have been named the Adventures of Amidala, and involved her starting from humble beginnings to making it the city and in the process losing all her friends.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

Attack of the Clones is the worst film in the franchise.  And it isn't close.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Star Wars should have remained a trilogy. We didn't need Samuel L Jackson. Also Anakin should have been played by Fassbender.

Seriously though, talent wise Lucas could have had it all, the cream of the crop working on these films yet why did he miscast so much and not let other directors or writers help with the franchise?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 22, 2012)

Something about Palpatine being trained before turning on his master and bringing back the Sith from the brink would have been a whole lot more interesting than Boy Meets World - The Jedi Years. The prequels are one of the worst cases of character assassination on film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Attack of the Clones pisses me off. It's the only one that does that.

*Edit* Yeah, there were some miscasts, but it's not like anyone was given any good material to work with in the first place.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

The romance is so shallow, why would anyone like Anakin? He's annoying, whiny and creepy in the movie. Also do they explain why Padme doesn't age?


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

She looked older than her age in episode 1 and then proceeded to miraculously reverse that for the sequels. A feat all women world wide try to recreate ever since


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Star Wars should have remained a trilogy. We didn't need Samuel L Jackson. Also Anakin should have been played by Fassbender.
> 
> Seriously though, talent wise Lucas could have had it all, the cream of the crop working on these films yet why did he miscast so much and not let others directors or writers help with the franchise?



To cite plinkett, I think he was missing that voice telling him "no".

I think that he's the kind of person who really just wants to do things his own way. When he started out, he couldn't. He had a bunch of people telling him what he could and couldn't do. Once he got famous/rich enough, he reached a point where he didn't need those people any more. He had total control.

Which is the problem. There's a reason why jobs are divided up as they are. Yeah, sure, some people are idiots, but movie-making isn't something that just one person can do. You need other people. And sometimes you really do need that person to say, "No."

The prequels read like bad fanfiction, and I believe that a large part of that is because Lucas had _such_ an impact on everything. He wanted things a certain way, they were going to be that way. Fuck anyone who said otherwise.


Meh, that's just conjecture, though. I'm not Lucas and thankfully I don't understand how his mind works.



Ennoea said:


> The romance is so shallow, why would anyone like Anakin? He's annoying, whiny and creepy in the movie. Also do they explain why Padme doesn't age?


Because Padme has the emotional complexity and brain power of a sea sponge.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey don't diss Sea Sponges.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The thing about the Star Wars prequels is there is a mix of good and bad in all three.



Nooo. Attack of The Clones was pretty much 100% unfiltered suck.



Stunna said:


> Eh... I don't want to debate _Star Wars,_ because apparently we've done that enough to tire everyone, but I don't get it when people make this complaint. I think Vader was an interesting enough character with an interesting enough backstory in the original trilogy to warrant the prequels following him. They should've done it better, but the idea of it in itself seems like a good one.



He really wasn't though. He was like just some powerful SS guy. Watching the OT you would not get the impression he was like the Space Messiah.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 22, 2012)

sea sponges can live for 200 years might go to explaining why she didn't age as fast as Anakin


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also do they explain why Padme doesn't age?





Jena said:


> Because Padme has the emotional complexity and brain power of a sea sponge.





Ennoea said:


> Hey don't diss Sea Sponges.





Amuro said:


> sea sponges can live for 200 years might go to explaining why she didn't age as fast as Anakin



I absolutely love this thread.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2012)

Got rashomon special edition for 8 quid  not bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm thrilled that I once again was the one that initiated the Star Wars discussion.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm thrilled that I got to discuss Star Wars _without_ initiating the discussion.


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm thrilled that tetra isn't here.

Although I'm sure he has some hilarious insights about _Star Wars_ and its fans.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he hated the original trilogy too.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I personally like most of the saber fights. The only ones that comes to mind that I thought were dumb was Yoda vs. Dooku, and Anakin vs. Obi-Wan.
> 
> *EDIT* Oh, and any fight that had Palpatine using a lightsaber.


As dumb as they were I did find Yoda's fights entertaining. They were stupid as hell but fun to watch.

As for Anakin vs Obi-Wan... yeah that sucked. It was entertaining at first and then it just dragged on and on and on. If they had cut out most of that fight we could have had plenty of time for more General Greivous (he was so awesome in the original Clone Wars series from the Samurai Jack animators).



Furious George said:


> Nooo. Attack of The Clones was pretty much 100% unfiltered suck.


It had some decent visuals, Christopher Lee was good, the designs were neat (the designs were the best part of the prequels) and as I said as dumb as Yoda's fight was I'll admit I was entertained. I'd argue Attack of the Clones had the most wrong with it though. Although at the same time the terrible stuff in Attack of the Clones is in itself entertaining because of how bad it is.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2012)

Goddamit. I leave to practice my driving, and I come back to a Star Wars discussion?

I'm disappointed in you guys .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Star Wars is our crack and Rukia is our dealer.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2012)

Attack of the clones is shocking.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

It's like a bunch of terrible cut scenes strung together. These films will age so badly it's not even funny.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

Gantz 1-26:  B+


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 22, 2012)

The only thing I liked about the prequels was the Jedi/Sith martial practices seem markedly better.  And since I'm partial to architecture I did like some of the aesthetics of Corusant.  That's about it. 

I think Lucas should let some of the writers for Del Ray write a screenplay, and he should hire a competent director.



Rukia said:


> Gantz 1-26:  B+



How closely did they follow the Manga?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Rukia is Gantz anime as filthy as the manga?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2012)

Which arcs does the Gantz anime cover? 

anyway, only read the manga, which was sort of good for mindless entertainment in the beginning, but has turned to shit ever since



Ennoea said:


> So I just came back from Shame. I feel like I need to wait a day to post a proper opinion but damn it's one of the best shot movies I've seen in ages.



What about your friend? Did he like it in the end?



> Also a guy was masturbating in the theatre.



sounds cool


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

What a story, ashes. Just to let you know THE PATS ARE GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2012)

Caught the last 20 mins of T3. Damn, the effects haven't aged that well...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

I never read the manga so I have no idea.  I'm sure the manga is better.  Parallax will come in and confirm this.  But the anime itself is still relatively entertaining.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2012)

Even with the shitty ending .

Speaking of which, I just finished Monster. Good shit, and a hell of an ending.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2012)

Prince of Persia. 5/10

Was surprised by how decent it actually was compared to what I expected.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

> What about your friend? Did he like it in the end?



He's a proper prude but he liked it, he thought it was "sexy"

Surprisingly he's got decent taste in films, he's seen Tree of Life too and I lolled because he was just like it would have been better with a story. The cinema was filled with proper hipsters but they were all watching the Artist. The Shame screening was filled with weird guys and old people. And that one freak with newspapers who was wanking.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I personally like most of the saber fights. The only ones that comes to mind that I thought were dumb was Yoda vs. Dooku, and Anakin vs. Obi-Wan.
> 
> *EDIT* Oh, and any fight that had Palpatine using a lightsaber.



Anakin's last sequence with Dooku was good. All of the sequences that Ray Park (Darth Maul) performed in were bionic. The guy was badass.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2012)

As long as we are talking about Star Wars I can totally be the hipster because THX-1138 is easily the best film George Lucas has done.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2012)

Underworld 4: F

Maybe D-, but imagine the stupidity of the Resident Evil franchise but without the entertainment value. Easily the worst of the franchise.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2012)

That is a long way to fall considering that the series has never been of any kind of quality.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2012)

ActionHorror  gives a bad movie the low rating it deserves..................................


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

No offence to MH but if he say's it's bad then good god it must be awful.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No offence to MH but if he say's it's bad then good god it must be awful.



 

"No offense" - a band-aid for a bullet wound


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2012)

lol, Ive never been a big fan of the Underworld movies. For the most part, I think they're subpar (like the Resident Evil movies). But at least they tried to have a strong story. This one is just an incomprehensible action reel.

Review should be up tomorrow or tuesday (Haywire review is almost complete)


----------



## Nakor (Jan 22, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Ive never been a big fan of the Underworld movies. For the most part, I think they're subpar (like the Resident Evil movies). But at least they tried to have a strong story. This one is just an incomprehensible action reel.
> 
> Review should be up tomorrow or tuesday (Haywire review is almost complete)



I've only seen the first 3 Underworld movies. The first one is the only one that is somewhat decent. The other two have a few entertaining scenes but that's it. I don't enjoy them as much as I do the RE movies. At least all of the RE movies have been a good time. 

I'm looking forward to hearing what you say about Haywire.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2012)

You know thinking about George Lucas it is kinda sad isn't it. He tapped such a big sweet spot that hadn't really been explored in movies by mashing so many different things into this one crazy Space movie and then got totally swallowed up by one of the largest fandoms for anything.

It would be hard to climb out of and really it took its toll on him.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

I do feel bad for the guy sometimes.


----------



## Z (Jan 22, 2012)

Citizen Kane - 9/10

A masterpiece. Marvelous storytelling concerning a man who rose to power and became successful, even if it meant using shrewd methods and manipulating the general public. Eventually though, it all comes down for Charles Foster Kane. In order to find the meaning of Kane's last word, Rosebud, reporters interview the people who knew him. The ending finally reveals the significance of the word, as the movie comes full circle.

Outstanding film. It is clear many films succeeding this one are influenced by it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I'm bored.  Just got done browsing my RPG catalogue.


*Spoiler*: _Time to play this one again_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzHpCOPsVbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

*Black Knight*- 1/10
Why the fuck am I even watching this? Martin Lawrence has never been funny. This whole movie is painfully unfunny.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 22, 2012)

*Return to Oz* (1985)
Rating: B

This movie often gets a bad rep for being too dark and following the lighthearted Wizard of Oz. I actually don't mind darker movies at all, so this didn't impede my judgement of the film.

I actually enjoyed this movie because it showed a darker side to Oz, something I've only seen in Gregory Maguire's Wicked Cycle. Seeing it while I was older ma have also helped, as I wasn't scared by Mombi's headless body chasing Dorthy, or by the Gnome King, and I can easily see both frightening children.

While not nearly as memorable as the 1939 film, this is still quite an enjoyable experience as it explores other themes of the foreign and magical world.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't completed my recent playthrough of Persona 4 yet. Got sidetracked by Skyrim, and currently BioShock.

*EDIT* Oh yeah, I really enjoyed _Return to Oz_ too. I haven't met a lot of people that even know it exists. Shame.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *EDIT* Oh yeah, I really enjoyed _Return to Oz_ too. I haven't met a lot of people that even know it exists. Shame.



It is a shame, and it's probably due to the reputation it has.

I also found it amusing when I discovered the lead actress in it was the main antagonist of The Craft, which was a pretty popular film.


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> *Return to Oz* (1985)
> Rating: B
> 
> This movie often gets a bad rep for being too dark and following the lighthearted Wizard of Oz. I actually don't mind darker movies at all, so this didn't impede my judgement of the film.
> ...



The rock-guy used to scare the absolute shit out of me as a kid. (The Gnome King? Was that his name?)

Well...come to think of it, pretty much this entire movie scared the shit out of me. Still really liked it, though. I actually used to watch this one more than the original _Wizard of Oz_ movie. I thought it was much more interesting. I also really liked her companions in this one (especially the robot, I thought he was the coolest thing).

I should really watch this again. I'm curious to see if I still feel the same way about it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't even know it existed until the Nostalgia Critic put it on his top 11 scariest nostalgic list.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 22, 2012)

Jena said:


> The rock-guy used to scare the absolute shit out of me as a kid. (The Gnome King? Was that his name?)
> 
> Well...come to think of it, pretty much this entire movie scared the shit out of me. Still really liked it, though. I actually used to watch this one more than the original _Wizard of Oz_ movie. I thought it was much more interesting.
> 
> I should really watch this again. I'm curious to see if I still feel the same way about it.


Yeah, that was the Gnome King.

And I can easily see him scaring the shit out of children, in addition to a lot of things in the movie (Mombi, the Deadly Desert, trying to give Dorthy electro shock treatment, etc.), I just never found it a fair basis to judge the movie on.

But it's worth giving another look for sure if you haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Calling something too scarey for kids is always a stupid thing to rag on a movie for...

Well, not always. But 90% of the time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2012)

Haywire review is up! Tonight I get to watch Alien Vs Ninja!


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I didn't even know it existed until the Nostalgia Critic put it on his top 11 scariest nostalgic list.


I didn't even know he mentioned it. I'll have to watch that video...

But I've known about its existence for years, but I've finally just seen it because it came on one of my Comcast channels while I was flipping through my TV earlier today.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, it was either there or his underrated classics list.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2012)

*The Green Mile*-One of the best damn movies ever made. Duncan and Hanks give incredibly memorable performance, and even though people complain about how long it is...I didn't mind. It was an experience. 

* My rating: Fucked me in the ass /10*


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> You know thinking about George Lucas it is kinda sad isn't it. He tapped such a big sweet spot that hadn't really been explored in movies by mashing so many different things into this one crazy Space movie and then got totally swallowed up by one of the largest fandoms for anything.
> 
> It would be hard to climb out of and really it took its toll on him.





Stunna said:


> I do feel bad for the guy sometimes.



I'm sure he and his millions will be fine.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

cash =/= happiness

Dude's a walking punchline. Surely that would hurt anyone even a little bit. It eventually got to him enough to push him towards his retirement.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 22, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> *The Green Mile*-One of the best damn movies ever made. Duncan and Hanks give incredibly memorable performance, and even though people complain about how long it is...I didn't mind. It was an experience.
> 
> * My rating: Fucked me in the ass /10*



It fucked me in the ass, too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

Patriots/Giants Super Bowl.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like the Raven's punter took a dive.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

eli is going to win in peyton's home town.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Looks like the Raven's punter took a dive.


The laces were in!  They were in!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXh5MCQ1VuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Patriots/Giants Super Bowl.



I'm angry about this 

fuck the Giants


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm angry about this
> 
> fuck the Giants



Location: CA

u mad?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 22, 2012)

Apparently this video is the start of a viral marketing campaign for a big budget blockbuster movie coming out within the next two years. It's gaining a lot of attention of several websites--my original assumption was that it may have something to do with 'Pacific Rim', but seeing as the kaijus from that movie will only be attacking cities on the pacific coast, it would defeat the purpose of midwest cities beings featured in this as well. It could have something to do with the Godzilla reboot, though:


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Location: CA
> 
> u mad?



Well I did say I was angry

but I never liked the Giants at all before this game if that's any consolation


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

*Reservoir Dogs*

This movie felt a little short. Like more could have been done with the concept than they did. Nonetheless, the characters and their performances made it good while it lasted.

*Verdict:* Thumbs up.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

The season went exactly as I wanted. I'm both a Giants and a Patriot fan but now that their up against each other gotta go with my stomping grounds. Eli/Cruz, take it home.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 22, 2012)

*Midnight in Paris* ~ 7/10

You could probably consider this movie like a big commercial about paris, but is a pretty well done one, with a surrealist premise that avoids becoming pretentious, a good and in a lot of cases hilarious cast characters, and full of a nostalgia feeling.


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2012)

*The Mighty Boosh season 3*- 9/10
This show is so fucking weird. I love it.
I think my favorite part is the hitcher. I laugh like crazy every time he's on the screen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Well I did say I was angry


I didn't ask if u angry, I asked u mad?!



> but I never liked the Giants at all before this game if that's any consolation



again

location: CA .


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope this Superbowl isn't a fucking bore to watch.


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2012)

God damn  I love you MH!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Shame: Fassbender fucks people up the ass/10

First of all the film is shot beautifully, and the cinematography is outstanding. The neon lights, the defacement of the city, the night life, the decaying city, everything is so pronounced, this isn't the glitzy NY city you see in other films. The shots linger for a long time, Sissy's rendition of New York carries on, the restaurant date doesn't end and the run through New York is a long and a fantastic shot. There's a real voyeuristic feel to the way this film is shot, the feel that you're looking in on these people. The music is good too. Visually honestly fucking faultless.

The acting is impressive. This film is primarily a Fassbender vehicle tho, Mulligan is good but she's overshadowed by him at every step. I honestly don't think I've see an actor go from apathetic to so incredibly vulnerable like he does during Sissy's rendition of New York. He's good, he's damn good. People compared him to Christian Bale in American Psycho here, I can see why but lord he destroys Bale at every step. Noone could have captured the grim descent of his obsession towards the end, noone could have looked so utterly destroyed during a menage a trois. The suppourting cast is just there, Mulligan plays a spoilt and damaged girl, and she does it well but I felt at times there was uneven chemistry, but I guess that just how it was suppoused to be. The scenes where Mulligan and Fassbender go head on are fucking awesome, shame there's not alot of them.

Be warned though this is not a casual film goer affair at all. There's a lack of exposition, the backstory, motivations and thoughts of the characters are for the most part unsaid and unresolved. The focus is Brandon's depraved addiction and his descent as it continues to get worse and more desperate. But that doesn't mean there's no story here, it's just never spoon fed, you have to interpret alot of it for yourself. This will probably leave you disappointed (as it did me) because it could have been just that more incredible.

Either you'll be completely captivated or you'll probably find it boring. I didn't want it to end. Well acted and well shot, be warned though the narrative isn't that heavy, alot is left up in the air and ambigious.

A


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2012)

Dammit now I really want to watch Shame after that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a good movie, I'd like to see what Rukia will make of it though. I know Para will love it.

Also it looks better than Drive. Come at me Para.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

Would you recommend it to a fifteen year old?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2012)

Only if you like getting fucked in the ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Well you can't even get in to the Cinema Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

I was joking >.<

If I wanted to see it I would download.


----------



## RussianBerserk (Jan 23, 2012)

2001: a Space odyssey 11/10 - Fucking Awesome!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Wait till it's on DVD, shitty print won't do it justice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

Future Diary Episode 15:  B.





Magnum Bookworm said:


> Even with the shitty ending


I don't think the ending is that shitty.

Obviously it's never a good thing when the anime is forced to deviate from the source material.  But its a fact that Gantz did it a lot better than some of these shows.  Claymore and Blue Exorcist immediately come to mind as recent failures.

I've seen a lot of advertising on this site for live action versions of Gantz.  Has anyone seen those?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay how good is GWTDT? I might watch it.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukai PM'd me and told me that Tetravaal is his dupe.

Sorry Rukia, I just can't allow it to continue.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2012)

^

That would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Okay how good is GWTDT? I might watch it.


Very good.  There seems to be some flimsy aspects of the plot that don't make sense.  But it is a very well made well acted movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not buying it but Tetra and Rukia do share similar tastes, and they don't ever argue. Mind fuck. Rukia if it is you then best most doucheist troll ever


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm not buying it but Tetra and Rukia do share similar tastes, *and they don't ever argue.* Mind fuck. Rukia if it is you then best most doucheist troll ever



This! This! This!

I always found it strange that Rukia doesn't seem annoyed in the slightest by Tetra, and he's never argued with him.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's a good movie, I'd like to see what Rukia will make of it though. I know Para will love it.
> 
> Also it looks better than Drive. Come at me Para.



I haven't seen it so I'm not against that opinion haha.

I do want to see it, but I don't think it's showing in the area anymore.  I gotta look and make sure though.  If not I'll have to wait till DVD


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2012)

Natalie Portman is Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 23, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Natalie Portman is Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (American) - 8/10

This movie, in my opinion, is nearly identical to the original. At least it's so close that the differences (and I did notice a few) don't detract or add anything of value.

The only plus is that the actress playing Lisbeth is way hotter than the original. Way hotter. Though I feel the other guy was better than Craig at playing the leading man. Sorry, bro.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2012)

Paranormal Activity 3 -7/10

alot better than I thought it be, it's amazing how they make the same movie over and over again but still keep my interest. This is obviously becoming a really successful franchise since the effects keep getting better and better. my only gripe is the story itself is running at a snail's pace, obviously to reel in as much cash as possible.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel like I have to address this because you keep bringing me up long after I removed myself from the conversation. So I have one final point to make and then I really could give two fucks what you think.

You aren't the first or last to bring up those films in relation to Tarantino's work it has been going on since Dogs came out the difference is simply that those people considered the films when compared and guess what.

The:
Structure
Dialouge
Pacing
Music
&
Characterisation

were different. Your claim is not new, your claim is largely superficial, your claim is tiresome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2012)

im taking notes right now, this technique of claiming you're winning in every rebuttal and making wild assumptions about the other individual seems to be the key to becoming a great debater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Speaking of movie ratings.


The Ides of March - 7/10

I only give it a 7 because Gosling was pretty decent. Otherwise the movie was kind of boring. I don't like politcal movies, I'm finding.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2012)

lucky number slevin 9/10

love this movie


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

*Sherlock: A Study in Pink*

Re-watched it with a friend who'd never seen it. Great, as usual.

*Verdict:* Thumbs up


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSsUH6M8xBg[/YOUTUBE]





~Gesy~ said:


> lucky number slevin 9/10
> 
> love this movie


Really?  A 9/10?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2012)

I remember loving Lucky Number Slevin too when I first saw it, although I felt Lucy Liu's character felt tacked on (and annoying).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw Eastern Promises get a 7/10 a couple of weeks ago.  So I find this a tad distressing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I remember loving Lucky Number Slevin too when I first saw it, although I felt Lucy Liu's character felt tacked on (and annoying).



yeah lucy liu's character was way to ..bubbly. and Bruce Willis was just being bruce willis (Their's seriously no differences in personality between his character in this movie and the character in red. he's even playing the same character in the new GI:Joe film). but I really liked how the story unfolded in the end.  maybe I liked Josh Hartnett's performance to much and it blinded me from the movie flaws .

I think I might watch Cinderella man next, is it as breathtaking as they say?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

I like Cinderella Man.  Paul Giamatti is great.  One of the better supporting actors working.


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2012)

*The Proposal*- 7/10
Decent rom com. Not really much else to say about it. Betty White is hilarious as usual.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> lucky number slevin 9/10
> 
> love this movie


That one was pretty good. I don't know about 9/10, but it was definitely good.



Rukia said:


> I like Cinderella Man. Paul Giamatti is great. One of the better supporting actors working.


 And a disgusting pig.


Also, I watched X-Men again as part of my project to watch all the X-Men movies again except the shitty ones (basically only the first two). I'd say it's a solid 7.5/10.

It probably had a stronger effect when I first saw it since it was new and exciting. Upon rewatch, it isn't all that special. I'll be watching #2 this weekend, if I can remember.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not really impressed by any of them. Save for First Class.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Cinderella Man is good but breathtaking isn't what I'd use to describe it.

The first two Xmen film are entertaining enough and have a solid story, they're not the best films but you can kill time with them. Also they're not cringeworthy like the Spiderman films.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And a disgusting pig.


He almost beat Clive Owen in Shoot 'Em Up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

> At least I'm not a bottom-of-the-barrel, completely-devoid-of-an-intelligent-thought retard like the rest of you schlubs.





Oh and I watched American Beauty again. The first half is just comical with the film screaming "We're so dysfunctional, look at us, we're fucked up, we're tightly wound, we hate our jobs, judge our gay neighbours and are horrified by people looking at us or filming us oh but we love it, we feel special when someone records us, oh we're so dirty and filthy". 

Also I forgot how annoying I found the emo kids of the 90s with their attempts at being deep because they appreciate a bag flying in the wind. The second half is awesome though and the climax is incredibly well done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm not really impressed by any of them. Save for First Class.


 We'll see how X2 goes.

If it's a middle-of-the-road as X1 was, I'm not sure my childhood (although I was like 23 when this movie came out) can take it.


Rukia said:


> He almost beat Clive Owen in Shoot 'Em Up.


 Almost isn't good enough.

Carrot.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 23, 2012)

'Star Trek 2009' is a really awful movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> *The Proposal*- 7/10
> Decent rom com. Not really much else to say about it. Betty White is hilarious as usual.


Oh, Betty White is in it? Then I will see it.

Hopefully I'll have time before I try for licenses tomorrow .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 23, 2012)

Betty White has never been funny, not ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Proposal isn't good. I have about 30 female cousins so I've seen just about every decent rom com there is, and Proposal is pretty middle of the road mediocre.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:
			
		

> I saw Eastern Promises get a 7/10 a couple of weeks ago. So I find this a tad distressing.



Oh come on, Lucifer Morningstar explained why he rated EP that way and that in normal circumstances it would be around 8-9/10

anyway

*Babel*

Hey this was pretty good. Gritty atmosphere, nice music and pictures, good performances (not going to mention Pitt cuz Ennoea jumps in ). And I thought it had a pretty good pace. For its 2 and a half long run time I wasn't bored with it, thought some parts were going nowhere and were a bit filler like, but interestingly enough while watching this didn't bother me. 
I liked the Japanese parts the best, especially the disco scene. That was great. At times this movie felt a bit clumsy though and this goes mostly for the Moroccan part.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 23, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Betty White has never been funny, not ever.



I thought she was the only funny thing about Hot in Cleveland, and she was the best part of season 2 premiere of Community (I think she was on that premiere). She was funny on SNL as well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

Sandra Bullock and Ryan Reynolds.  Of course it isn't good.

And listen to this premise.  Sandra Bullock is Canadian and is about to be deported.  She pretends to be engaged to Ryan Reynolds so that she can stay in the country.  Over the course of the discussion Reynolds reveals that he is visiting his rich family in Alaska.  Sandra of course goes with him and they pretend to be lovers.

LMMFAO!  Seriously?  It is fucking awful!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think rom coms are really watched for their story Rukia .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 23, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I liked the Japanese parts the best, especially the disco scene. That was great.



Rinko Kikuchi was fucking excellent in that movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Brad Pitt has the best agent in Hollywood, I hope he's paying him well.



> I thought she was the only funny thing about Hot in Cleveland, and she was the best part of season 2 premiere of Community (I think she was on that premiere). She was funny on SNL as well.



All her jokes tend to revolve around her dark and dingy cobweb ridden vagina and calling women whores. But I find her amusing nonetheless.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> All her jokes tend to revolve around her dark and dingy cobweb ridden vagina


wtf



> and calling women whores. But I find her amusing nonetheless.


This sounds hilarious though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2012)

@martial

i went on your site and saw you put fast five above planet of the apes for the top movies of 2011.

not a good look


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Rinko Kikuchi was fucking excellent in that movie.


That was nothing.  Wait till Pacific Rim.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

They should just rename Fast Five to The Italian Job.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They should just rename Fast Five to The Italian Job.



Italian Job on shrooms maybe.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That was nothing.  Wait till Pacific Rim.



I know. I don't know if I'll be able to handle her in a role like that.

She was really awesome in the recently released 'Norwegian Wood', but I was able to see that back in early 2011, so I feel weird knowing it's just now coming to North America.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

> I HATE pointless throwbacks to the original. Draco's "Get your Hands off me!" line was horrid when spoken by him, for example



That was pretty embarrassing


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Sandra Bullock and Ryan Reynolds.  Of course it isn't good.
> 
> And listen to this premise.  Sandra Bullock is Canadian and is about to be deported.  She pretends to be engaged to Ryan Reynolds so that she can stay in the country.  Over the course of the discussion Reynolds reveals that he is visiting his rich family in Alaska.  Sandra of course goes with him and they pretend to be lovers.
> 
> LMMFAO!  Seriously?  It is fucking awful!



I rate my movies based on how much I enjoy them. So I enjoyed it about 7/10, but as a movie, it's more like a 2/10.

If that makes sense.

But, yeah, I agree that this movie is stupid. It's predictable and bland. Despite this, I still enjoyed it.



MartialHorror said:


> Draco's "Get your Hands off me!" line was horrid when spoken by him, for example) and the fact it seemed unsure how to end.


His American accent was just _so_ convincing, though. I really believed that he was an American. I didn't doubt it for even a second.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Not to mention both Bullock and Reynolds had the chemistry of two wet toothbrushes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah. As opposed to dry ones.


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Not to mention both Bullock and Reynolds had the chemistry of two wet toothbrushes.



Sandra Bullock was in this movie? 
The only part I remember was when Ryan Reynolds took his shirt off. I thought the entire movie was about how chiseled his abs are.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

*Breaking News:*  This just in.  Crow lawsuit settled.

You guys no longer have to worry.  You will be able to see Bradley Cooper in the Crow makeup soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

I know I seem to hate everyone but damn I dislike Bradley Cooper. One of the worst actors in Hollywood right now.



> Yeah. As opposed to dry ones.



Dry Toothbrushes have great chemistry like Keanu and Bullock


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think so at all Ennoea.  I seem to hate all the same people.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

I should probably mention the actors I do like to balance it out. Fassbender is fucking badass. Same with Gosling and Kevin Spacey is a badass too, why Annette Benning thought he wasn't manly enough for her was American Beauty's biggest flaw.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2012)

I like Bradley Cooper. He was very good in "Midnight Meat Train". 

But I dont see him working as the Crow.


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I should probably mention the actors I do like to balance it out. Fassbender is fucking badass. Same with Gosling and Kevin Spacey is a badass too, why Annette Benning thought he wasn't manly enough for her was American Beauty's biggest flaw.



I've yet to meet anyone that doesn't like Fassbender. I'm sure there are sad people out there who don't, but still.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Kitamura needs to do a good movie already, Midnight Meat Train was pretty disappointing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2012)

Kitamura is an out of control director. Sometimes it works (Versus), sometimes it doesnt (er, everything else?). Midnight Meat Train was probably his most 'focused' movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea, which category does Bale fall into? I don't recall seeing your opinion about him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

I wonder how long before Nolan jumps on the bandwagon and casts Fassbender as Extra no 2 in his next films because he's so hip and down with the critics.

I like out of control Kitamura I guess. Also Azumi was pretty good.

Bale is a great actor but I don't like him as Batman or even as Wayne anymore though. Also his accent annoys me, is he American, from London or an Aussie? And he has provided the film community with much entertainment so you gotta love him for that.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> Sandra Bullock was in this movie?
> The only part I remember was when Ryan Reynolds took his shirt off. I thought the entire movie was about how chiseled his *abs* are.



Those were totally implants...or claymation. One of the two.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> I've yet to meet anyone that doesn't like Fassbender. I'm sure there are sad people out there who don't, but still.


Hard to hate on someone that is clearly on a higher level than his peers.  Easily the best actor working today.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder how long before Nolan jumps on the bandwagon and casts Fassbender as Extra no 2 in his next films because he's so hip and down with the critics.
> 
> I like out of control Kitamura I guess. Also Azumi was pretty good.
> 
> Bale is a great actor but I don't like him as Batman or even as Wayne anymore though. Also his accent annoys me,* is he American, from London or an Aussie?* And he has provided the film community with much entertainment so you gotta love him for that.



He's English, UK.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Mickey Rourke thinks Gosling is one of the worst actors working with Shita Le Bouf. I think I hear Iron Man calling dude.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Mickey Rourke thinks Gosling is one of the worst actors working with Shita Le Bouf. I think I hear Iron Man calling dude.



I saw this on IMDB.

Mickey, you will be remembered for banging hot chicks in C movies rather than your acting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afYwRO3aJYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afYwRO3aJYw[/YOUTUBE]



I feel so bad for him in this scene. He totally misreads the girl and comes off like a rapist.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2012)

*Yu Yu Hakusho: The Dark Tournament*

I started at the Rescue Yukina arc since that's pretty crucial set up to the first huge arc of the series, so I pretty much covered around 40+ episodes.  I've seen this arc tons of times but I think this is the first time that I really marathoned the whole thing from start to finish without skipping around or only watching select episodes.  For some reason I just really like this anime, it's not the best but it's fun and pretty interesting especially for a shonen manga adaptation.  The 4 protagonists are great and all the little bit characters and villains are just as fun if not better with each of their moments pretty memorable.  I also like that even though the tournament arc is the most overdone type of story in a shonen this is probably the best to do it (with  Flame of Recca probably the only one that's just as good, manga wise at least) and even though it's not perfect it's at least more creative than the standard fare.  A good chunk of the finals are kinda a let down given how much a blast the whole event was and the Dr Ichigaki episodes were a bust but still I really love this series and I'm pretty excited to start up the Chapter Black/7 Sensui arc since I remember that being my favorite arc.

*Moneyball*

I don't care for baseball, it bores me.  That being said this movie was good.  I wasn't blown away or terribly impressed but it was still a well made film that actually got me interested in the subject matter.  I don't have this strange seething hate for Jonah Hill that most of you seem to have ( I liked him fine in Superbad and he was good in Cyrus) and I think he actually did alright in this.  He wasn't spectacular but he wasn't awful and Brad Pitt was also good.  It seems like I'm just kinda saying hey this movie was ok, but I actually did enjoy it and do recommend it I just didn't love it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2012)

hey, we have a TV thread, take that shit over there


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2012)

nah fuck that Imma review shows here


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2012)

then you will be my eternal enemy


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

Yu Yu Hakusho is awesome dude.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> then you will be my eternal enemy



I can live with that


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder how long before Nolan jumps on the bandwagon and casts Fassbender as Extra no 2 in his next films because he's so hip and down with the critics.
> 
> I like out of control Kitamura I guess. Also Azumi was pretty good.
> 
> Bale is a great actor but I don't like him as Batman or even as Wayne anymore though. Also his accent annoys me, is he American, from London or an Aussie? And he has provided the film community with much entertainment so you gotta love him for that.



Oh yeah, I liked "Azumi" too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

Yu Yu Hakusho is great. One of my favorite anime.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2012)

I liked it, but didnt like the Makai Tournament arc. In fact, I didnt like anything about it after Yusuke became a demon. I mean, the whole theme was that he won BECAUSE he was a human). Plus, it's a cliche. Protagonists always have to end up being what they hate. 

Naruto is the container for a demon, Ichigo is a hollow, Goku is a Saiyan, Yusuke is a demon, etc, etc.

ARGH! I'm actually kinda pissed all my posts against Tetra were deleted. Those took time to do damn you!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

I relate. I didn't _hate_ the Makai Tournament arc, but it was definitely the weakest. Almost like they didn't really have anywhere to go after Sensui was dealt with.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2012)

The whole Post Sensui arc had great set up and ideas

but editorial fucked with Togashi while he was writing the manga so he just wrapped the whole series up and left abruptly


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

You can tell. It felt so anticlimactic. I enjoyed it regardless, though. I wish they could have outdone Sensui though. He was such a boss.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You can tell. It felt so anticlimactic. I enjoyed it regardless, though. I wish they could have outdone Sensui though. He was such a boss.



from what I hear it was gonna be a pretty big arc really examining Demon World but the Editors wanted more fighting (which apparently wasn't gonna be the case with this arc focusing more on politics and whatnot).  I'm bummed out but at the same time we got HxH shortly afterwards so it's a mixed bag.  I like the ending though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

Was he trying to ditch fighting all together? Because I'm with the editors if so.

*EDIT* Okay, obviously not all together, but I do think it still should've been a focus. The politics idea is cool, and it's way better than another tournament... I just like Yu Yu Hakusho fights a lot too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2012)

fights would have still been there

but it would have probably been similar to the approach he has for HxH or even something like One Piece where it's not just fight fight fight

none of this is 100% confirmed just some theories and rumors that have popped up over the years.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

*Blade*

Man this was disappointing. Snipes was pretty BA, but this movie was just... silly. I really wanted to like this... so many people listed it as one of their favorite comic movies, but I just didn't see it.

And that blood sucking part between Blade and the heroine at the end had to be the least subtle not-sex-sex scene I've ever seen.

*Verdict:* Thumbs down


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2012)

Blade 2 was pretty OK Stunna. Well, at least that's what I remembered it  being.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Blade*
> 
> Man this was disappointing. Snipes was pretty BA, but this movie was just... silly. I really wanted to like this... so many people listed it as one of their favorite comic movies, but I just didn't see it.
> 
> ...



What the hell? Blade is a great action movie .


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2012)

Magneto said:


> *then you will be my eternal enemy!!!!!!*


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> What the hell? Blade is a great action movie .


Not my tastes. The plot was disappointing, and the characters, save for Blade, aren't really explored any. It's all just there. They talk about war and bigotry amongst the vampires, both of which are interesting alone, and neither of these things are really explored. They're tossed aside for Frost's dumb prophecy. It was just bleh.


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2012)

*Mean Girls*- 9/10
Oh my God Karen, you can't just ask people why they're white.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Blade*
> 
> Man this was disappointing. Snipes was pretty BA, but this movie was just... silly. I really wanted to like this... so many people listed it as one of their favorite comic movies, but I just didn't see it.
> 
> ...



Shut the fuck up Stunna. Blade is pretty okay, and everything you said is the reason why. Blade 2 on the other hand...it's one of those movies that does just about everything better than the original but for some reason still isnt better. Like Sherlock Holmes 2 IMO. Its about the same as the first movie, slightly not as good.


*The Maltese Falcon ::* A- *::* Exceptionally good
The more I think about it, the better it is. Unlike Drive. 

*Bad Day at Black Rock ::* B+ *::* Pretty good
The movie really does all come together, much like Macreedy does.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 23, 2012)

You two are insane Blade is pretty meh and it is clearly being taken more serious than it should be, Blade 2 is when everyone involved clicks on what is great about Blade so they make a fantastic movie.

They are night and day.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2012)

> Shut the fuck up Stunna. Blade is pretty okay, and everything you said is the reason why. Blade 2 on the other hand...it's one of those movies that does just about everything better than the original but for some reason still isnt better. Like Sherlock Holmes 2 IMO. Its about the same as the first movie, slightly not as good.


/kanyeshrug

Plot was dumb, bro. It was mediocre.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 23, 2012)

If your simplified scale goes along the lines of:

Good
Okay
Mediocre/Meh
Bad

Then at least we are in the same general area. I don't think any Blade is _'good'_ per se, but I do enjoy them. Kind of like Thor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought Blade and Blade 2 were both pretty good, although they certainly aren't great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Mean Girls*- 9/10
> Oh my God Karen, you can't just ask people why they're white.


----------



## Spock (Jan 23, 2012)

"We need to talk about Kevin"

Cool, although I expected more from the trailer.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Mean Girls*- 9/10
> Oh my God Karen, you can't just ask people why they're white.



It's crazy how after years of not seeing a movie you go back and look who was in it, and it has a bunch of movie/tv stars who are way more relevant now than they were before the movie.

Rachel McAdams
Tina Fey
Amy Poehler
Amanda Seyfried

I'm sure there are other movies that show this even better but the Mean Girls cast just caught me off guard as I haven't seen it in years.

Also, I agree with your rating.


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2012)

Nakor said:


> It's crazy how after years of not seeing a movie you go back and look who was in it, and it has a bunch of movie/tv stars who are way more relevant now than they were before the movie.
> 
> Rachel McAdams
> Tina Fey
> ...



It's funny how well it holds up. A lot of these teen movies tend to age really quickly, and although there were some pop culture references, it wasn't hitting you in the face with them like most teen movies.


*Pan's Labyrinth*- 10/10
Is this movie perfect? Well, no. No movie is perfect. But I give it a 10 because it's one of my favorites. I really enjoy it and I don't care about its flaws. And that damn monster is still creepy as fuck.

no me gusta


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2012)

Pan's Labyrinth is pretty great, especially Guillermo's best movie (although I do adore "Devil's Backbone"


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

Mean Girls is pretty hilarious.

I might watch Pan's Labyrinth right now. Baked and bored.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

how can you be baked and bored? 

I rewatched Blue Valentine today because it was on cable and I caught the first half hour that I missed out.  The beginning had a lot more impact because now I knew the full story and this film really stood out even more this time.  Absolutely one of the best films of 2010 and hands down one of Gosling's finest performances, if not his finest ( I think Drive is, but I can definitely see arguments for this one).  Also I didn't mention it last time but that soundtrack is so lush and lovely, Grizzly Bear really brought their A game to it.

I also caught a good portion of Lost in Translation today.  I've said it before but this is probably my vote for my favorite film of the decade (with only There Will Be Blood as a contender).  The soundtrack really does it for me, especially since I adore Shoegaze.  The final scene with Jesus and Mary Chain's Just Like Honey absolutely get's me every time and the taxi scene where they drive around the Tokyo skyline at night with My Bloody Valentine's Sometimes is hands down my favorite scene that I have ever seen in any film.

[YOUTUBE]M2OKWoEFSdg[/YOUTUBE]
my favorite song from my favorite album with my one of my favorite movies?  yes please


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 24, 2012)

Both are great films with exceptional soundtracks.

Control, High Fidelity, Babel, and Trainspotting have some of my favourite soundtracks too.


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

*Pan's Labyrinth 8.0/10*

Script 10/15
Cine 13/15
Directing 27/30
Acting 18/20
Sound/OST 7/10
Impact 5/10 

Thought it would be at least 8.5/10 

Anyways it's a good movie, still don't see the epic in it though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

Aside from the fact that I find your scale to be really unnecessary, I have to ask, why is impact worth so little points?

If you're using a word like impact, that is basically saying how effective the movie was. I mean that is the point of watching a movie, to have some sort of impact whether it be funny, thrilling, horrifying, dramatic or thought provoking etc.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

The script portion is what confuses me, are we talking about just dialogue or the full thing?  Cause I mean at that point wouldn't you have to read the script to see how well realized it was from paper to film


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Aside from the fact that I find your scale to be really unnecessary, I have to ask, why is impact worth so little points?
> 
> If you're using a word like impact, that is basically saying how effective the movie was. I mean that is the point of watching a movie, to have some sort of impact whether it be funny, thrilling, horrifying, dramatic or thought provoking etc.



Because you can have a outstanding film with almost no personal impact. Maybe I just don't how to word it lol. There Will Be Blood is a good example. It's a spectacular film, but it really doesn't touch me in any way.


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> The script portion is what confuses me, are we talking about just dialogue or the full thing?  Cause I mean at that point wouldn't you have to read the script to see how well realized it was from paper to film



Dialogue only. Maybe I should change it to dialogue instead. You're pretty much right.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2012)

The Mist: 6/10 - Wasn't too bad, this film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Because you can have a outstanding film with almost no personal impact. Maybe I just don't how to word it lol. There Will Be Blood is a good example. It's a spectacular film, but it really doesn't touch me in any way.



Yeah, but why would that only be worth 10 points? How spectacular is a film if it doesn't touch you?


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

How would you do it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2012)

Impact is a part of enjoying a movie, sometimes it can make it good, sometimes it can make it boring. 

But other times, it's merely a part of it.

Oi, my Underworld 4 review is turning out to be longer than intended....

Hmmm, this week I should be watching a Zatoichi movie, "The Godfather", "Legion", "From Dusk Till Dawn" and something else Im not sure of.

But gar, I have to choose between Man on a Ledge and the Grey! NOOOOOO


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

Man on a Ledge looks so fucking retarded.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2012)

Eh, it's probably going to be an easy watch and I don't have to review it.....You know, its pretty sad when "dont have to review it" becomes a reason to watch anything.

"The Grey" looks better, but I worry its going to be slow and arty.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

GWTDT, TTSP and Ides of March are going to be in the cinemas this week, but I might go and watch Blue Valentine instead 

And YYH > HxH


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2012)

> Blade
> 
> Man this was disappointing. Snipes was pretty BA, but this movie was just... silly. I really wanted to like this... so many people listed it as one of their favorite comic movies, but I just didn't see it.
> 
> ...



Shut up Stunna.

Impact is a weird criteria, I'm not sure anything outside of powerful dramas would have much of an impact, unless you're saying how much you liked it subjectively. I'd give every comedy and most action films a 2 in Impact.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> GWTDT, TTSP and Ides of March are going to be in the cinemas this week, but I might go and watch Blue Valentine instead
> 
> And YYH > HxH



Watch Blue Valentine instead. The movie is amazing. My favourite Gosling movie actually. 

Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

Mickey Rourke must have been trolling.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't be the only one who thinks Blade's nothing to brag about. I know it's all opinion, but sometimes I think you guys change your tastes according to mine just to argue.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he full list of nominees is below:

*BEST PICTURE*
The Artist
The Descendants
Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close
The Help
Hugo
Midnight in Paris
Moneyball
The Tree of Life
War Horse

*BEST DIRECTOR*
The Artist - Michel Hazanavicius
The Descendants - Alexander Payne
Hugo - Martin Scorsese
Midnight in Paris - Woody Allen
The Tree of Life - Terrence Malick

*BEST ACTOR*
Demi?n Bichir - A Better Life
George Clooney - The Descendants
Jean Dujardin - The Artist
Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
Brad Pitt -Moneyball

*BEST SUPPORTING ACTOR*
Kenneth Branagh - My Week with Marilyn
Jonah Hill - Moneyball
Nick Nolte - Warrior
Christopher Plummer - Beginners
Max von Sydow - Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close

*BEST ACTRESS*
Glenn Close - Albert Nobbs
Viola Davis - The Help
Rooney Mara - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Meryl Streep - The Iron Lady
Michelle Williams - My Week with Marilyn

*BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS*
B?r?nice Bejo - The Artist
Jessica Chastain - The Help
Melissa McCarthy - Bridesmaids
Janet McTeer - Albert Nobbs
Octavia Spencer - The Help

*BEST ANIMATED FILM*
A Cat in Paris
Chico & Rita
Kung Fu Panda 2
Puss in Boots
Rango

*BEST ADAPTED SCREENPLAY*
The Descendants - Alexander Payne and Nat Faxon &
Jim Rash
Hugo - John Logan
The Ides of March - George Clooney & Grant Heslov and Beau Willimon
Moneyball - Steven Zaillian and Aaron Sorkin
Story by Stan Chervin
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - Bridget O’Connor & Peter Straughan

*BEST ORIGINAL SCREENPLAY*
The Artist - Michel Hazanavicius
Bridesmaids - Annie Mumolo & Kristen Wiig
Margin Call - J.C. Chandor
Midnight in Paris - Woody Allen
A Separation - Asghar Farhadi

*ART DIRECTION*
The Artist - Production Design: Laurence Bennett, Set Decoration: Robert Gould
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
Part 2 – Production Design: Stuart Craig, Set Decoration: Stephenie McMillan
Hugo - Production Design: Dante Ferretti, Set Decoration: Francesca Lo Schiavo
Midnight in Paris - Production Design: Anne Seibel, Set Decoration: H?l?ne Dubreuil
War Horse - Production Design: Rick Carter, Set Decoration: Lee Sandales

*CINEMATOGRAPHY*
The Artist - Guillaume Schiffman
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Jeff Cronenweth
Hugo - Robert Richardson
The Tree of Life - Emmanuel Lubezki
War Horse - Janusz Kaminski

*COSTUME DESIGN*
Anonymous - Lisy Christl
The Artist - Mark Bridges
Hugo - Sandy Powell
Jane Eyre - Michael O’Connor
W.E. - Arianne Phillips

*BEST DOCUMENTARY FEATURE*
Hell and Back Again
If a Tree Falls: A Story of the Earth
Liberation Front
Paradise Lost 3: Purgatory
Pina
Undefeated

*BEST DOCUMENTARY SHORT*
The Barber of Birmingham: Foot Soldier of the Civil Rights Movement
God Is the Bigger Elvis
Incident in New Baghdad
Saving Face
The Tsunami and the Cherry Blossom
*
BEST FILM EDITING*
The Artist - Anne-Sophie Bion and Michel Hazanavicius
The Descendants - Kevin Tent
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Kirk Baxter and Angus Wall
Hugo - Thelma Schoonmaker
Moneyball - Christopher Tellefsen

*BEST FOREIGN LANGUAGE FILM*
Bullhead - Belgium
Footnote - Israel
In Darkness - Poland
Monsieur Lazhar - Canada
A Separation - Iran

*BEST MAKEUP*
Albert Nobbs - Martial Corneville, Lynn Johnston and
Matthew W. Mungle
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
Part 2 - Nick Dudman, Amanda Knight and Lisa Tomblin
The Iron Lady - Mark Coulier and J. Roy Helland

*BEST ORIGINAL SCORE*
The Adventures of Tintin - John Williams
The Artist - Ludovic Bource
Hugo - Howard Shore
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - Alberto Iglesias
War Horse - John Williams

*BEST ORIGINAL SONG*
Man or Muppet - The Muppets, Music and Lyric by Bret McKenzie
Real in Rio – Rio, Music by Sergio Mendes and Carlinhos Brown
Lyric by Siedah Garrett

*BEST ANIMATED SHORT*
Dimanche/Sunday - Patrick Doyon
The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore - William Joyce and Brandon Oldenburg
La Luna - Enrico Casarosa
A Morning Stroll - Grant Orchard and Sue Goffe
Wild Life - Amanda Forbis and Wendy Tilby

*BEST LIVE FILM*
Pentecost - Peter McDonald and Eimear O’Kane
Raju - Max Z?hle and Stefan Gieren
The Shore - Terry George and Oorlagh George
Time Freak - Andrew Bowler and Gigi Causey
Tuba Atlantic - Hallvar Witz?

*BEST SOUND EDITING*
Drive - Lon Bender and Victor Ray Ennis
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Ren Klyce
Hugo - Philip Stockton and Eugene Gearty
Transformers: Dark of the Moon - Ethan Van der Ryn and Erik Aadahl
War Horse - Richard Hymns and Gary Rydstrom

*BEST SOUND MIXING*
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - David Parker, Michael Semanick, Ren Klyce and Bo Persson
Hugo - Tom Fleischman and John Midgley
Moneyball - Deb Adair, Ron Bochar, Dave Giammarco and
Ed Novick
Transformers: Dark of the Moon - Greg P. Russell, Gary Summers, Jeffrey J. Haboush and Peter J. Devlin
War Horse - Gary Rydstrom, Andy Nelson, Tom Johnson and
Stuart Wilson

*BEST VISUAL EFFECTS*
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
Part 2 - Tim Burke, David Vickery, Greg Butler and
John Richardson
Hugo - Rob Legato, Joss Williams, Ben Grossman and
Alex Henning
Real Steel - Erik Nash, John Rosengrant, Dan Taylor and Swen Gillberg
Rise of the Planet of the Apes - Joe Letteri, Dan Lemmon, R. Christopher White and Daniel Barrett
Transformers: Dark of the Moon - Scott Farrar, Scott Benza, Matthew Butler and John Frazier





Oscar Nominees are here!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

No Drive or TGWTDT on the best picture list? bawww


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2012)

At least The Tree of Life is nominated for Best Picture.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

>best picture
>the help


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2012)

No Drive or Shame for Cinematography? What a joke.

I'm sorry but Descendants looks like every other stupid "My wife left me and I can't connect with my children" movie ever made. Who cares I guess. And lol Jonah Hill.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >best picture
> >the help



War Horse deserves a :galacticryoma


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Oscar Nominees are here!!!!


No Fassbender for Shame.  Doomed by the NC-17 rating no doubt.  No Brooks for Drive.  There were a couple of surprises that please me.  Glad to see Rooney Mara get a best actress nod for TGWTDT.  Also pretty pleased that Gary Oldman got nominated.

The Best Picture Films are a joke.  I would honestly choose Midnight in Paris out of the rest of the choices.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2012)

> No Fassbender for Shame. Doomed by the NC-17 rating no doubt.



I'm not even gonna bother going in to how ridiculous this is. He'll probably get a Bafta though. I'm watching The Artist and GWTDT this week so I'll see how good they are. War Horse would sink without a trace if it wasn't for Spielberg, shows how much of a pat on the back this is. I really hope the voters atleast got some dinners from Clooney for his nomination.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2012)

The Oscars are a joke. It's not Grammy awards bad, but ugh.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 24, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU WANT A NOM LEO HAHAHHAAHAHA


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

lol @ that list

No Fassbender and Dunst despite all the recognition they've got?

No Tree of Life for best visuals?

And I fucking knew that War Horse would get a cinematography nom. 

etc


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU WANT A NOM LEO HAHAHHAAHAHA


LMAO!  That was one of the few things the Academy got right.  J Edgar is complete shit.  And Leonardo DiCaprio's accent sucked in that film.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> lol @ that list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's that Sunset.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2012)

Leo is such a moron, he should have done a Holocaust movie obviously.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm watching The Artist and *GWTDT* this week so I'll see how good they are. .



I'm going to wait for your opinion then. I talked with my brother yesterday who watched it last weekend and he said this offered him nothing new compared to the Swedish version.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2012)

Make way bitches, guess who got their driver's license today? Me . Now all I got to do is go next month on my birthday, then I'll have a full level 3 license.

Now I got a lot of anime to catch up on, Poltergeist, and Deadwood to watch. It's gonna be a great day .


----------



## Jena (Jan 24, 2012)

_The Artist_ and _Hugo_ are nominated for the most awards and I am not at all surprised. In fact, almost nothing on that list surprised me (the "almost nothing" being the inclusion of _Transformers_ as a nominee for something).

The Oscars are so fucking predictable. Hence why I don't think their opinions matter much.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm sorry but Descendants looks like every other stupid "My wife left me and I can't connect with my children" movie ever made. Who cares I guess. And lol Jonah Hill.



I actually want to see this movie since I like Clooney.  Who knows maybe it'll be good.  

Don't be biased :|

also the Jonah Hill nom is strange but he was good in Moneyball.  Watch the movie

no biases :|


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2012)

Good enough for an Oscar nom? I mean it just seems like some attempt to look cool to the kids.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

No he wasn't not good enough for the nomination


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2012)

jumper

wasn't too bad, ending was anti-climatic and felt rushed, kind of

3/5


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2012)

Skyrim is so addictive. Been playing it for 2 days straight. Such a brilliant game


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vfa6HXsccE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

*Let the Right One In*

When I watched Let Me In last year, I didn't like it. It felt forced in every aspect. And since people said it was basically a panel-to-panel copy of the Swedish movie, I wasn't thrilled to watch this. But luckily I did.
Instead of forced, this feels natural. The atmosphere, the acting (the two kids) are great. The excellent cinematography and music add a lot to all this too. 
Wouldn't say this is flawless though, and this mainly due to the script, I think. Good movie nonetheless.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

A Separation and In Darkness are two movies i'm going to see soon. I wonder which one will take the foreign movie award, not that anyone ever cares about it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw A Separation last weekend. Good movie.

Lately I'm having an appetite for non-english movies.


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm lacking stuff to watch right now so can somebody recommend me some non Ghibli Anime movies (seen them all)?

Currently loading lending me Perfect Blue and Paprika (Fun Fact: At first i thought it was a movie about vegetables since Paprika is the german word for pepper) that were talked about earlier and i'm looking for more similar stuff.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

Dragonball Z: Bio Brolly


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

Akira**


----------



## Z (Jan 24, 2012)

Guys, can you recommend me the funniest Nicolas Cage films?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

Dragonball Z: Bio Brolly.


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2012)

Already saw Akira as well as both Ghost in the Shell movies. But something comparable would be nice.
I'm not taking the Dragonball answer serious, i haven't seen anything related to that series since the early 90s...


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2012)

She's the Man 2/5
Hated the ending, so cliche


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

Z said:


> Guys, can you recommend me the funniest Nicolas Cage films?



Hilarious coincidence. 

I just came here to say that Wicker Man is on Fox Movies channel. Been wanting to watch this for the longest.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I watched Black Swan.. It was like Fight Club with ballet, I aint even impressed. 6/10
I fapped to Natalie tho...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

Slice said:


> I'm lacking stuff to watch right now so can somebody recommend me some non Ghibli Anime movies (seen them all)?



5 Centimeters Per Second
Mind Game
Tekkon Kinkreet
Giant Robo series (7 episodes)
Jin-Roh
Metropolis
Neo Tokyo
Memories
The Girl Who Leapt Through Time


----------



## Jena (Jan 24, 2012)

Z said:


> Guys, can you recommend me the funniest Nicolas Cage films?



Face/Off
Wicker Man
Deadfall
City of Angels (Absolutely don't watch if you're a fan of _Der Himmel ?ber Berlin_, though. It rapes it so hard. But it's still a hilariously terrible movie.)
National Treasure
Snake Eyes
Ghost Rider
Bangkok Dangerous 
Drive Angry



Slice said:


> I'm lacking stuff to watch right now so can somebody recommend me some non Ghibli Anime movies (seen them all)?


If you haven't seen it already, I strongly recommend _Grave of the Fireflies_. 

_The Cat Returns_ is also a good one. It's an unofficial spin-off of Ghibli's _Whisper of the Heart_. 

And then everything that αshɘs already listed.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

Slice watch the Kara no Kyoukai films

movies 1-3 are kinda meandering and whatever.  But 4 is great and 5 is a fucking masterpiece.  7 is also incredible.  Skip movie 6 it's a shit sandwhich.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Slice watch the Kara no Kyoukai films
> 
> movies 1-3 are kinda meandering and whatever.  But 4 is great and 5 is a fucking masterpiece.  7 is also incredible.  Skip movie 6 it's a shit sandwhich.


Put my name on this too.

Rukia also recommends Kara no Kyoukai.



Slice said:


> Already saw Akira as well as both Ghost in the Shell movies. But something comparable would be nice.


Ghost in the Shell is fucking mesmerizing.  Simply terrific.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2012)

Slice said:


> I'm lacking stuff to watch right now so can somebody recommend me some non Ghibli Anime movies (seen them all)?
> 
> Currently loading lending me Perfect Blue and Paprika (Fun Fact: At first i thought it was a movie about vegetables since Paprika is the german word for pepper) that were talked about earlier and i'm looking for more similar stuff.


While not tecnically anime (it's from Korea not Japan) I think you should look up Leafie a hen into the wild.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2012)

This anime talk makes me feel so left out


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I watched Black Swan.. It was like Fight Club with ballet, I aint even impressed. 6/10
> I fapped to Natalie tho...



That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Not even the slightest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Not even the slightest.


fapping = masturbating


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

orly? udunsay?


----------



## Jena (Jan 24, 2012)

*Perfect Blue*- 9/10
I haven't seen this movie in a long time, but it's still good. I enjoyed it.
The dub was pretty bad, though.  I had to switch to the sub about a fourth of the way in.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

Was the latest 'The Thing' movie good?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 24, 2012)

what doesnt make sense..
It was a typical shcizophrenia story.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

Vault said:


> This anime talk makes me feel so left out


I know, right.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2012)

Says the guy with an anime set


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Was the latest 'The Thing' movie good?


As long as you don't put the pussy original on a pedestal... you may enjoy it.

At the very least it does have Mary Elizabeth Winstead in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Was the latest 'The Thing' movie good?



No.

Underworld 4 review is up in sig.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

*Do the Right Thing*

Thumbs up


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

your new system is lame Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

not new and not mine

How so?


----------



## Z (Jan 24, 2012)

Air Force One - 7.5/10

Felt like a different version of Die Hard lol. Even the protagonist and antagonist were similar. This film did feel somewhat unrealistic but it was still enjoyable. And it has Gary Oldman who played his character well and gave a pretty good accent too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

well why a thumbs up?  I mean what's the point of just assigning a number or a grade letter or a phrase without saying something about it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn't feel like it atm.

And people rate without saying stuff all the time. Admittedly a user error, not the system's.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2012)

Just read that _Awake_ series premiere date is gonna be in March . Fucking finally, I never thought it would be released.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou Episode 3:  C+

Not as good this week.  The mole skit and the ping-pong match were both pretty funny at least.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2012)

I can believe how shit the Academy list is, that's not so shocking, as this was a shit year for film, with a few above average flicks. What I can't believe is Melancholia getting snubbed for Cinematography, Dunst for Lead Actress and JGL for Lead Actor in 50/50.

Harsh. Fucking War Horse? Are you kidding me?


Saying that, I'll probably see War Horse and start crying hysterically at this infamous sunset scene.


I'm so full of rage.


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Saying that, I'll probably see War Horse and start crying hysterically at this infamous sunset scene.



Why is every horse movie/book ungodly depressing? Is there some unwritten rule about this that I've missed?

Crap. Now I'm thinking about fucking _Black Beauty_. My stupid aunt gave me that book for Christmas when I was seven. "You'll like it because it's about horses," she said. Fucking shit, Auntie. It's as much about horses as _Watership Down_ is about rabbits.

Now I've made myself sad.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't know, only Horse movie I recall viewing is Sea Biscuit and it was incredibly boring. Chris Cooper was the only good thing.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 25, 2012)

It's about a horse in the first world war, which was when everyone realised machine guns>>>>horses. It's hardly going to be fun frolics


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2012)

[spoiler='Bout War Horse]The "infamous sunset scene" will evoke tears of _joy_ not sadness.[/spoiler]


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> [spoiler='Bout War Horse]The "infamous sunset scene" will evoke tears of _joy_ not sadness.[/spoiler]



I would be sad and rage crying because of the fact that I would be watching War Horse.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunna does the horse run in to the German Trenches at the end only to die and then they show his horse wife waiting on her barn step crying. Followed by sad violin music?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2012)

it's a Spielberg film of course the horse doesn't die.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Silly me. He returns home heroic and they forget all the horror of World War 1.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey that isn't universal Speilberg always remember A.I.

*REDLINE*
The dub of this movie is awesome and I like it more on BluRay than I did the first time, when you want to go over the top you should crank it this far.

*Kill Bill Vol 1*
This would be heavy contention for my favorite film of the last decade. It is style over substance to the point that style becomes substance and Film is largely about combining images/audio to create lasting impressions and this film does it better than almost any film I have seen. The way Tarantino casts some of the movie as characters they were 30 years earlier on a random Japanese TV show to all the countless influences to RZA producing the music of the movie. He is using his knowledge and learning as he goes how to create an action movie and the result is one of the best.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuck yeah.  This looks awesome:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTUdFe8xn1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

War Horse 3/10.

So bad. Best picture, my ass.

"It's a miracle horse!"- Everyone in this movie (at least twice)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

This poster for _The Help_ is brilliant!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2012)

*Blue Valentine*

So simple, but so effective. Gosling and Williams did an excellent job. This movie wouldn't be this good without them. Knowing the outcome really doesn't take away from this. It was powerful. Recommended.

Only thing that pissed me off was some dork snoring in the front row


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

I rated Drive 8/10 



Violence! How is this movie not nominated for best picture and this huge pile of shit War Horse is?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

It's baffling Vyse.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 25, 2012)

Vyse said:


> I rated Drive 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> Violence! How is this movie not nominated for best picture and this huge pile of shit War Horse is?



The Academy doesn't like action movies. Even ones with a very good story.

I still wanna see it. It should be on Redbox soon.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *Blue Valentine*
> 
> Only thing that pissed me off was some dork snoring in the front row



That guy has a point, though. It has its lengths.



Rukia said:


> It's baffling Vyse.



It is indeed. I'm disappointed with the academy awards time and again. It's a miracle that I still care.


Magnum Bookworm said:


> The Academy doesn't like action movies. Even ones with a very good story.
> 
> I still wanna see it. It should be on Redbox soon.


Fuck the academy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2012)

"Drive" isn't an action movie, contrary to what trailers want you to believe.

70% of the movie is the protagonists staring at eachother.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

Drive's story is also very simple. It's the execution that makes it great. It felt almost esoteric.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

I have my own awards and Drive sweeps them.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2012)

Vault said:


> Says the guy with an anime set


it's an anime movie, but I'm no otaku. I've only watched maybe around 20 anime series'. 


Rukia said:


> This poster for _The Help_ is brilliant!


Quite accurate. 

But I doubt you actually saw it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2012)

If there were a Oscars category for best car chase, Drive would win.

But that's it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2012)

Drive is one my favs of the year but you guys should realise not everyone is gonna like an indie movie specially with those bursts of violence.

Plus the academy average age must be around 50 years old, not the most likely to like this kind of movie.

I also loved A dangerous method and thers not even a trace of it.

Overall the list is fine minor 2 or 3 absences as always. Average score is around 7-ish. Not exceptional nor bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

Fassbender in a Dangerous Method or Shame.  Which performance did you prefer?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2012)

Havent seen Shame but Fassbender was exceptional even in X-men.

Dont worry this guy is gonna be nominated sooner than later if he keeps doing acting at that pace.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jan 25, 2012)

The Dark Knight 10/10.

One can only hope The Dark Knight Rises will be as good as the The Dark Knight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> The Academy doesn't like action movies. Even ones with a very good story.
> 
> I still wanna see it. It should be on Redbox soon.



Drive isn't an action movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2012)

I should make the MartialHorror Awards.

Best "Nicolas Cage drinks alcohol from a dude's skull cap" award: "Drive Angry".

The only one that matters.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You seriously?


Nic Cage is in it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2012)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011) - 90/100*

Script 13/15
Cine 14/15
Directing 28/30
Acting 18/20
Sound/OST 10/10
Impact 7/10 

This movie was epic. Rooney Mara will probably get screwed on best actress. Sound/OST is amazing. Dope. Sorry don't feel like typing


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 25, 2012)

It even got snuffed for Best Picture. If this is an even more faithful adaptation of the book, it should at least be nominated for Best Picture .


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2012)

*The Outlaw Josey Wales*- 7/10
Excellent movie. I rated it down only because I'm not a big fan of westerns and because my brother used to watch it all the time so I'm still a little sick of it. 

Dat manliness.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> *The Outlaw Josey Wales*- 7/10
> Excellent movie. I rated it down only because I'm not a big fan of westerns and because my brother used to watch it all the time so I'm still a little sick of it.



Fucking love The Outlaw Josey Wales, definitely one of my favorite westerns, and one of my favorite movies of all time .


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This poster for _The Help_ is brilliant!





It's a good movie though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> This movie was epic. Rooney Mara will probably get screwed on best actress.


I'm happy she got nominated.  And so is she.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXDDsJsoOcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2012)

Eh. Was watching _Sherlock Holmes..._ is it just me or is that movie a bit boring? Quit an hour in.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

cool Yu Yu set Stunna


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey, am I cool?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

Rooney Mara is gonna be in the next Malick film with Gosling and Bale.  

I'm super excited


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it confirmed? Malick has like 4 new projects listed on his imdb profile. Knowing the productivity in his career that seems almost too much, haha

not that I'd complain if it's true


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2012)

The Godfather: A

I know it probably sounds like critic pandering, but I was surprised how much I liked this movie. I wasnt even THAT big on the sequel (which strangely, I saw first). Everything just came together brilliantly.

Edit: Oh yeah,

Legion: C+/B-

Oi, this movie tries its best to be good. The atmosphere works, the characters are fleshed out and the actors are stellar. I think the movie just didnt know how to do the angels. Making them look demonic is not the cute irony that the movie thinks it is (not quite as distracting as "The Golden Compass" calling cute furry critters 'demons' though) and their powers seem inconsistent and they are pretty useless.

Had the film fixed that, it could've been exceptionally good.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 26, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Is it confirmed? Malick has like 4 new projects listed on his imdb profile. Knowing the productivity in his career that seems almost too much, haha
> 
> not that I'd complain if it's true



What's the deal with Malick now? He was basically the new Kubrick with a new film every five hundred years and all of a sudden four projects in development?


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

Why didn't anyone tell me TetraVaal was banned???


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 26, 2012)

Since no one talked about it, I felt no one cared. I still think he's Rukia's dupe though.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The Godfather: A
> 
> I know it probably sounds like critic pandering, but I was surprised how much I liked this movie. I wasnt even THAT big on the sequel (which strangely, I saw first). Everything just came together brilliantly.


I prefer the first to the second. 



Grape Krush said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me TetraVaal was banned???


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm happy she got nominated.  And so is she.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXDDsJsoOcg[/YOUTUBE]



My heart goes out to every actress who is, was, and will be nominated along with Streep. The Oscars are going to give the win to her no matter what and the best the other actresses can do is put on their _We're just happy to be nominated_ faces.

I now dislike Meryl Streep, and I blame The Oscars for that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Rooney Mara is a fucking chameleon. 



> Eh. Was watching Sherlock Holmes... is it just me or is that movie a bit boring? Quit an hour in.



The BBC show has spoiled you

Why Did Tetra get banned?

And yeah Fassbender will get his win eventually but I'm annoyed Shame has been completely ignored.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

Too bad Mara turned down that Oldboy role.  I would have liked to have seen that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

The Oldboy remake is gonna suck.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 26, 2012)

About 30 minutes into Eraserhead.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

I love Eraserhead.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 26, 2012)

It's creepy and depressing . I'm at the part when Henry cuts the chicken.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Lynch is a weirdo, but you have to admit the baby is adorable:33


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2012)

Eraserhead is good, but just like with other Lynch movies it's not something I'd rewatch many times or at all.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2012)

Only Lynch film I have seen is Dune


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Mulholland Drive is pretty damn good. And it's been years since I saw Elephant Man but that was pretty good too.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 26, 2012)

Elephant Man is great, but pretty depressing


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw Eraserhead with my family

I pretty much got excommunicated from choosing another film ever again.

I still quite like it


----------



## Vyse (Jan 26, 2012)

Battle Los Angeles 3/10


 Shit. At least Michelle Rodr?guez and her face should've died.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2012)

Took a look at the Bafta nominations



well, at least they recognized Drive

still, a couple of nominations are interesting


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2012)

I wasnt aware Tetra was banned either. 

Shame, as I think his arguments are inspired and interesting, he just enters them with the wrong intent (which is to fight, not debate). Plus, he makes some bizarre gaffs. But once again, shame, as when he's not being a prat he actually is pretty enjoyable to talk too.

Well, it looks like "Man on a Ledge" is getting bad reviews. I'll probably wait for that till DVD. It sounds more like the reviews arent bad as much as they are just mediocre. Every reviewer could've given it a 2 star rating and it would get a 0% on rotten tomatoes.

At least "The Grey" is getting good hype. I cant wait to see it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I wasnt aware Tetra was banned either.
> 
> Shame, as I think his arguments are inspired and interesting, he just enters them with the wrong intent (which is to fight, not debate). Plus, he makes some bizarre gaffs. But once again, shame, as when he's not being a prat he actually is pretty enjoyable to talk too.
> 
> ...



I can't help but think that Man on a Ledge will be just like Phone Booth .


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 26, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Took a look at the Bafta nominations
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like a better list than the Oscars at least, Britain knows what's what. Less notable absences. And no War Horse for best film.

I actually watched Submarine the other day, thought it was very funny and nicely directed, if a little...self aware maybe.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 26, 2012)

Control (2007) - 8.25/10


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2012)

Still haven't seen any best film nominations.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Only Lynch film I have seen is Dune



Same... Sorta. I got bored and quit. Most boring  movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is some information on Aronofsky's project.

Some of it sounds interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2012)

The only Lynch films I've seen are

Eraserhead: Pretty interesting with some startling moments, but a bit too slow and confusing for me.

Blue Velvet: This is- imo- Lynch's best movie.

Mulholland Drive: I saw this along time ago and at the time, didnt like it save for a freaky corpse and the lesbian scene. 

The Straight Story: A rather cheap looking but heartwarming drama/


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2012)

I've only seen _Dune_ and _Twin Peaks_.

I think _Twin Peaks_ is still good. I haven't seen _Dune_ since I was like 8 and I hated it. I might like it better now, I don't know. I'm not particularly motivated to watch it again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

> I saw Eraserhead with my family
> 
> I pretty much got excommunicated from choosing another film ever again.
> 
> I still quite like it



That was pretty dumb on your part Para

I actually trolled my cousins with I saw the Devil, the girls were outraged by the filmXD


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RctPKy25LBU[/YOUTUBE]
pek pek

Eraserhead  7.8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

The other members of my family still respect my film knowledge and appreciate my good taste.  But Tree of Life definitely hurt me.  I should have seen it for myself before dragging my family along.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd never show my lot Tree of Life, I love em but they're a more Scary Movie/White Chicks crowd.

I showed them Being John Malkovich and they didn't get it and thought it was crap


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 26, 2012)

My girlfriend loved Being John Malkovich, I was pleased

That sounds kinda weird since I was watching it for the first time at the same time, but whatevs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

Really?  How could anyone dislike this?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25_F9irGdow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Being John Malkovich is fucking awesome. People just be hating. Family enjoyed Drive though, the guys love the gratuitous violence and the girls love Ryan Gosling. Everyone's a winner.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Didn't we have a pact everyone here was suppoused to watch Perfect Blue, Audition, Brazil and Being John Malkovich?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't we have a pact everyone here was suppoused to watch Perfect Blue, Audition, Brazil and Being John Malkovich?


I think we talked about doing that.  It wouldn't be that much of a commitment for me.  I've seen all of those with the exception of Brazil.  Pretty good list.


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Being John Malkovich is fucking awesome. People just be hating. Family enjoyed Drive though, the guys love the gratuitous violence and the girls love Ryan Gosling. Everyone's a winner.



I've never seen it, but is it still a good movie if you're not a fan of John Malkovich?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely.  Malkovich as a concept is hilarious because it seems so random.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't we have a pact everyone here was suppoused to watch Perfect Blue, Audition, Brazil and Being John Malkovich?



What do those movies have to do with each other?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't put together that list.  But I think it was an effort to create a list that is both good and obscure.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

> but is it still a good movie if you're not a fan of John Malkovich?



You will be by the end of it.



> What do those movies have to do with each other?



Nothing lol. Just a good variety of imagery and mindfuck. Not to mention they're not mainstream stuff so could pass most people by easily.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

I refuse. Perfect Blue is kind of an iffy film, Malkovich is just retarded. Brazil and Audition are probably in the same league.

Jenna dun got a Community set again. Yay!


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You will be by the end of it.


I'll admit I've been curious about it for a while. If I can find it online and/or at the library, I'll check it out.



Grape Krush said:


> Jenna dun got a Community set again. Yay!



I have to go back to what I know.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

No, Malkovich is a horrendous atrocity. 

Do not watch.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2012)

Jena said:


> I've only seen _Dune_ and _Twin Peaks_.
> 
> I think _Twin Peaks_ is still good. I haven't seen _Dune_ since I was like 8 and I hated it. I might like it better now, I don't know. I'm not particularly motivated to watch it again.



You should try watching Dune again. I won't say that you will love it, but I think it's good enough to be worth your time. It's not really for an 8 year old. I actually prefer the miniseries that was on the Scifi channel. 

Have you read the book? Now that I will recommend wholeheartedly

Twin Peaks is awesome! One of the best TV shows IMO. 

I've also seen, Eraserhead, Mulholland Drive, and Blue Velvet. Blue Velvet is probably my favorite movie of his.


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2012)

Nakor said:


> You should try watching Dune again. I won't say that you will love it, but I think it's good enough to be worth your time. It's not really for an 8 year old. I actually prefer the miniseries that was on the Scifi channel.
> 
> Have you read the book? Now that I will recommend wholeheartedly
> 
> ...



It's one that I've definitely been meaning to get around to (the book more so than the movie, I've heard it's better and I prefer books over movies.) I have the strong suspicion (and I would be very surprised it this wasn't true) that 90% of that movie flew over my head since I did see it when I was young. 

I'm so mad at myself for not buying _Twin Peaks_ when it was on sale during Black Friday. I thought I couldn't afford it and then a few weeks later I got some more hours/money at work. Grrr.




*The Day After Tomorrow*- 6.5/10
There's just something I really like about this movie.



It's that coat. It's fabulous.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't we have a pact everyone here was suppoused to watch Perfect Blue, Audition, Brazil and Being John Malkovich?


I was not told of this, but I'm down.

I've been excommunicated from picking movies for my family too... after suggesting _Drive,_ and _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy,_ both of which they hated.


----------



## Koi (Jan 26, 2012)

Watched The Matrix at work the other day.  Shit yeah, it was awesome.  I haven't seen it in a few years.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I was not told of this, but I'm down.
> 
> I've been excommunicated from picking movies for my family too... after suggesting _Drive,_ and _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy,_ both of which they hated.




What do they normally watch?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, my dad loves almost any movie with a lot of Black people... loves Westerns... he complained about both "not having a plot".


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2012)

I was also bashed for Super 8 and Hanna which they both ended up liking


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Well, my dad loves almost any movie with a lot of Black people... loves Westerns... he complained about both "not having a plot".



Your dad sucks.

What does he expect? Inception with a full black cast?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2012)

I enjoyed both of those as well.

*EDIT* My dad didn't like _Inception_ either. The plot was too complex for him.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

*No Country For Old Men*

Violence.  That is the first image and theme that comes to mind when I think about this movie.  Because at it's core it's a ruthless and almost detached look at the horrors and randomness of violence as well as the dark aspects of human nature.  It's also the Coen's best film, hands down to a point where it's not really up for debate.  They've masterfully adapted Cormac McCarthy equally stunning novel and kept the themes completely intact.  It is the best deconstruction of the action genre that has been made on film.  This is exactly how these events would play out in real life.  There is no flash, there is no faux intrigue, there's no pulse pounding soundtrack, there is no miraculous lucky shot or anything like that.  It's quiet, almost too uncomfortably quiet, it's as methodical and refined as it is sloppy and ugly to look at, there's no glorification at all here.  The violence weaves in and out in the story barely staying any longer than a single moment, just like it should.  The intro is my favorite intro in all of films and that ending is so perfect as it wraps up the themes so appropriately.  Bardem is inspiring as the force of violence that is Anton Chigurh and Tommy Lee Jones is so so good as the simple old sherrif trying to make sense of all the violence at the start of the 1980's, a shifting of the times. 

It's almost strange in a way how this got so many awards since this is not a film that really gets nominated and hell nowadays wouldn't even dream of winning.  It's the best film of 2007, the best year of the decade.  Only the frightening power of There Will Be Blood can match it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

TWBB can not touch NCFOM. Good review though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2012)

Just visited Collider.

The good news: Terminator 5 will be rated-R.

The bad news: Spielberg is working on an adaptation of the Moses story from the book of Exodus titled _Gods and Kings._


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2012)

Jena said:


> It's one that I've definitely been meaning to get around to (the book more so than the movie, I've heard it's better and I prefer books over movies.)



If you do end up reading the book and liking it, I also recommend the Dune Miniseries from the Scifi channel and the sequel, Children of Dune. Both were actually very good and more similar to the book than David Lynch's movie.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

Spielberg is making a Lincoln film starring Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to see the new Underworld in theaters. I just bought FFVII:Advent Children on Blu-ray for $8 and got $10 in e-movie cash to see Underworld. I'm OK with seeing it in the theaters for free.


----------



## Koi (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Just visited Collider.
> 
> The good news: Terminator 5 will be rated-R.
> 
> *The bad news: Spielberg is working on an adaptation of the Moses story from the book of Exodus titled Gods and Kings.*


*

*But.. _why?_

D8


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Looks like I'm going to see the new Underworld in theaters. I just bought FFVII:Advent Children on Blu-ray for $8 and got $10 in e-movie cash to see Underworld. I'm OK with seeing it in the theaters for free.



Buy one bad movie, get another bad movie free .


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm looking at Oscar nominations for Best Film and absolutely zero of these looks appealing.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

Tree of Life

even if nobody else here agrees 

:|


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

It's already been established that absolutely zero of them, particularly The Tree of Life, look appealing.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

well I don't care

I was stating my opinion

:|


----------



## Koi (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you see The Muppets?


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2012)

I was kidding, I'm sure it's a great film.


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The bad news: Spielberg is working on an adaptation of the Moses story from the book of Exodus titled _Gods and Kings._



Oh good. Because that story's never been adapted into a movie before.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunna;41891940The bad news: Spielberg is working on an adaptation of the Moses story from the book of Exodus titled [I said:
			
		

> Gods and Kings.[/I]



Eh, what's so wrong about this?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

it's because he's Jewish


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Buy one bad movie, get another bad movie free .



I disagree. Advent Children is not a bad movie. At least it wasn't 5 years ago when I last saw it. Now Underworld will probably be a bad movie, but it will be free.


----------



## Koi (Jan 26, 2012)

At least it's not Mel Gibson.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Jena said:


> Oh good. Because that story's never been adapted into a movie before.



The  has been done before, but this time it will be awesome epicness. 

Check out the cast 

Oscar bait for sure.

DDL will probably have his third Oscar in 2013 


People just hate Spielberg.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Wtf Spielberg is obsessed with Oscars all of a sudden. When was the last he did a good movie already? Even Ridley Scott is trying, try doing something productive Mr Spielberg. 

No country for Old Men is a great film but I always feel alot of the Tommy Lee Jones parts of the film kinda meandering.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf Spielberg is obsessed with Oscars all of a sudden. When was the last he did a good movie already? Even Ridley Scott is trying, try doing something productive Mr Spielberg.
> 
> No country for Old Men is a great film but I always feel alot of the Tommy Lee Jones parts of the film kinda meandering.



Go hang out with an old timer from Texas... you'll understand the beauty of the character.... it's spot on.. amazing.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going to continue postponing GWTDT and watch TTSS tonight instead.



Ennoea said:


> Didn't we have a pact everyone here was suppoused to watch Perfect Blue, Audition, Brazil and Being John Malkovich?



Yeah, I remember agreeing with your suggestion. There was no pact though 

I'm going to add a couple of movies to that list:

The City of Lost Children
Tetsuo the Iron Man
Eraserhead
The Thin Red Line
Magnolia
Let the Right One In

not everyone of those fits the "imagery, mindfuck" part, but so what


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 27, 2012)

I loved the Tommy Lee Jones parts. I think they were essential.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I loved the Tommy Lee Jones parts. I think they were essential.



They drove the entire film. They gave all of it meaning. IF it weren't for that character, the film would basically lose 85% of it's meaning.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree about Tommy Lee Jones.

But I love Spielberg. I just don't want that movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol I know that, the film is called no Country for Old men and he's pretty much the whole point of film.



> The City of Lost Children
> Tetsuo the Iron Man
> Eraserhead
> The Thin Red Line
> ...



It's been a while since I saw 4 of those, I'm down with that. I still want to watch 8 1/2 and Nashville aswell. Busy weekend I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

So weekend going to watch The Artist and possibly GWTDT. Anyone gonna watch that Grey movie?


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2012)

The grey wont be amazing however it does have Liam neeson so thats a reason enough for me.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Liam Neeson is a valid reason for me to skip a film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

But he's gonna be in DKR GK.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

As a minor role.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So weekend going to watch The Artist and possibly GWTDT. Anyone gonna watch that Grey movie?


I might watch it.  It's a possibility at least.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Fine, you got me there. 

Let me correct my statement: Any film starring Liam Neeson is a valid reason to skip.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to see the new Harry Potter movie... errr Daniel Radcliffe movie, Lady in Black...


Looks goot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd rather see Girl With The Dragon Tattoo again than see The Grey for the first time.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'd rather see Girl With The Dragon Tattoo again than see The Grey for the first time.



Duh, I'd rather watch TGWTDT over and over than watch 85% of the movies mentioned in this thread.


Just for the rimjob rape scene 

 @ myself


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> Just for the rimjob rape scene



So wrong dude.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

It's so wrong, but it feels so right.

Anyways, gotta give mad props to Fincher for throwing that specific detail in. Still blown away by the film


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2012)

I like Fincher because he realizes that the book is largely a simple page turner and the interesting part of it is the relationship between the two people and not the overly labyrinthine murder mystery.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

MARA FOR OSCAR!

If anonymous can get the Rick Roll'd song played at the 7th inning stretch of a baseball game, we can get Mara an Oscar.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Meryl Streep will take it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2012)

I watched Tanner Hall on the Playstation Network.  Not a very good movie.  But it showed Rooney Mara in a more conventional role.

She really did turn in a remarkable performance in TGWTDT.  It remains to be seen how much of that was because of her acting ability and how much of it was because Fincher is a great director that gets the most out of his talent.  At the very least we learned that she is very coachable.

The media and the academy has already decided to give Meryl Streep another win.  But I really think Mara deserves to win.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Mara and Fassebender will have their time, so let the academy continue to shower Streep and Penn, their days are numbered.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Fine, you got me there.
> 
> Let me correct my statement: Any film starring Liam Neeson is a valid reason to skip.



You are like a watered down Tetra, no wonder you dont like each other.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Mara and Fassebender will have their time, so let the academy continue to shower Streep and Penn, their days are numbered.



damn shame that Streep is actually a great actress :|


----------



## Vyse (Jan 27, 2012)

I rated The Sunset Limited 9/10 



 I love intimate plays like this. This one in particular is amazing. Best acting I have ever seen anywhere, seriously.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2012)

I stumbled on this just now:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kayFrIR-Qfw[/YOUTUBE]




...wtf...

good thing they left this out



Ennoea said:


> Mara and Fassebender will have their time, so let the academy continue to shower Streep and *Penn*, their days are numbered.



I still can't believe he beat Rourke.

And looking back, imo Murray was also better than him in 2003. That win felt like a bit of compensation for his earlier losses.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf Spielberg is obsessed with Oscars all of a sudden. When was the last he did a good movie already? Even Ridley Scott is trying, try doing something productive Mr Spielberg.
> 
> No country for Old Men is a great film but I always feel alot of the Tommy Lee Jones parts of the film kinda meandering.



What...? Have you seen Ridley Scotts last movie ?!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2012)

Enno is biased if you're British


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> damn shame that Streep is actually a great actress :|



She's one of the best actresses of the last 20 years but she panders way too much to the Awards season.



> What...? Have you seen Ridley Scotts last movie



Yes Robin Hood was utter shite but he seems to be trying hard with Prometheus, Spielberg seems to be just making weep fests.



> Enno is biased if you're British



I know it seems like it but I'm really not.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yes Robin Hood was utter shite but he seems to be trying hard with Prometheus, Spielberg seems to be just making weep fests.



He's just going off hype of Alien, a movie that he made like 30 years ago. Only reason why people are talking about this movie is because it is basically an Alien rip off. 

Not to mention, chances are it will suck like his past few films. I don't get how you can say he's trying hard based on a trailer .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> Not to mention, chances are it will suck like his past few films. I don't get how you can say he's trying hard based on a trailer



I think we're all blinded by Alien and the fact that we might get a film so good

But don't you think with all the talent Spielberg has and the money he's sort of wasting his time with stuff like War Horse:/


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> But don't you think with all the talent Spielberg has and the money he's sort of wasting his time with stuff like War Horse:/



Not in particular, seems like the type of movie he'd make. Schenlidners list, Saving Private Ryan, A.I, Munich - he's made plenty of sappy stuff.


He is making that Abraham Lincoln movie, though I think the only reason people care is because of Daniel Day-Lewis.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> He is making that Abraham Lincoln movie, though I think the only reason people care is because of Daniel Day-Lewis.



As far as reasons go Day Lewis is a good reason to be excited.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2012)

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*

Well, this was slow. Really slow. By the end I was really wondering if this was only 2 hours long. Not like it's bad or anything, though it's not that great either...for now. It's very meticulous and dense. A lot of patois gets thrown around without explanation, but it's not hard to figure them out. Though the movie will require your attention throughout.The atmosphere is the best part probably. Alfredson and co did a good job. Muddy colors, a bit smoky perhaps; it's murky filled with anxiety and suspense.
About Oldman. For a main character he felt rather passive, particurarly in the beginning. A minimalistic,  subdued performance wich in the end I think was still effective.
You can say the movie was put together with a lot of skill, still, right now I'd say it's between decent and good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2012)

Nic Cage is going to play a ghost in the Wicker Man sequel.  Should be awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2012)

What are you talking about? Is this another joke of yours, like the one about Bradley Cooper playing the Crow in a remake?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So basically the guy who I suspected to be the villain in the GWTDT trailer _was_ actually the villain? 





It's probably my second favorite Fincher film. 8.3/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2012)

I was going to wait till Ennoea's review before watching it, but I really need a good cinema experience right now and I feel that movie will give it to me, regardless if I'll prefer it to the swedish adaptation or not. I'll probably watch it this weekend.

Three movies in the cinema in one week. Gonna be a record.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2012)

I may see _The Grey_ tomorrow. My dad's a big Neeson fan.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> What are you talking about? Is this another joke of yours, like the one about Bradley Cooper playing the Crow in a remake?


Yeah you caught me.  Just joking bro.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2012)

Didnt Cooper turn down The Crow?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My dad's a big Neeson fan.



Then you know what you must do.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2012)

Vault said:


> Didnt Cooper turn down The Crow?


He was attached to it for a while.  The Crow remake found itself in a legal battle though and it threw the entire project into disarray.  Cooper probably opted out when all this went down.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2012)

I think should watch the Wicker Man sometime. 

Both versions


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2012)

The Nic Cage verson was laughable while the original is genuinely creepy.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Cage's version is the more entertaining of the two. I'll pass on the bore that's the original.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2012)

The Nic cage version was terrible how can you watch that?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

It's fun to watch in a group.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2012)

1) What was Streep nominated for? IF It was for Iron Lady, I think the reviews in general werent good enough.

2) While I cant wait for Prometheus, I do have a feeling that Ridley Scott is just remaking older films these days. They are usually "Gladiator"-esque but Prometheus looks "Alien"-esque. Personally, I'd take "Alien"-esque anyday.

The Grey: B+

Its not quite great, but it is very good. The ending pissed me off though. I think I'll do a review of it tomorrow.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, she was nominated for Iron Lady. A couple of critics say Viola Davis is going to win it, because The Help is stronger as a movie or something like that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> because The Help is stronger as a movie or something like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Rukia has found a new target

The Best Actress noms look terrible. Just give it to Rooney Mara tho I haven't seen GWTDT.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 27, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) What was Streep nominated for? IF It was for Iron Lady, I think the reviews in general werent good enough.



This is nothing new for Streep. She usually stars in  average films that are tailor made for her to win a best actress Oscar.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2012)

Because Streep is a gold digger.

gold statue digger.

GO MARA!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Michelle Williams owns Streep this year. IMO.

I watched 
The descendants - good film.
Drive - Overrated. I ve seen much better similar asian movies..


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 27, 2012)

*Darkest Hour 7/10*

When I first saw the poster, I thought it was kind of fantasy adventure of certain group of teens. I thought it would be a movie about them losing in time then experience earthquakes, beautiful stars etc.
It turned out to be a horror movie and I wasn't prepared for that :/
Still, not so much violence but I still experienced a bit of thrill.

Next time, I should know the genre of the film before it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Day of the Dead: F-

Some 08 crapfest starring Mina Suvari and Ving Rhames. Just total shite.


----------



## Z (Jan 27, 2012)

Rebecca - 8.5/10

One of Hitchcock's finest. The story becomes darker and darker as it progresses on, from a young naive girl and her need to be accepted in her new, luxurious life into a dark murder/suicide that comes back to haunt the girl's husband and herself. Deliciously evil and cunning characters, contrasting brilliantly with the rather flawed protagonists. Hitchcock truly is a master of thrills and suspense. Hell, I was actually nervous when I was watching certain scenes. I kinda felt it dragged a bit a little after the first hour though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> Rebecca - 8.5/10
> 
> One of Hitchcock's finest. The story becomes darker and darker as it progresses on, from a young naive girl and her need to be accepted in her new, luxurious life into a dark murder/suicide that comes back to haunt the girl's husband and herself. Deliciously evil and cunning characters, contrasting brilliantly with the rather flawed protagonists. Hitchcock truly is a master of thrills and suspense. Hell, I was actually nervous when I was watching certain scenes. I kinda felt it dragged a bit a little after the first hour though.



The second half is alot different to the first half, but I love the film. Imo they should have gone with the book rather than making Olivier some innocent little thing. But it's creepy and really atmospheric.


----------



## Z (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The second half is alot different to the first half, but I love the film. Imo they should have gone with the book rather than making Olivier some innocent little thing. But it's creepy and really atmospheric.



I actually haven't read the novel so I had no idea there were differences between them haha. But yeah, I loved the whole creepiness of it.

 Mrs. Danvers was great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

You see other films like What Lies Beneathe try to do similar stuff but they're rubbish as fuck. Rebecca just was a perfectly crafted Gothic thriller, it's a shame Hitchcock went for such a Hollywood ending tho.


----------



## Z (Jan 27, 2012)

Probably because the two leads grew too likable for one of them to be killed off. Hell, I don't remember any Hitchcock film that ended on a negative tone besides Vertigo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you think the film was sexist? Alot of people find Max an asshole


----------



## Z (Jan 27, 2012)

How come? I never got that impression.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2012)

Zatoichi's Vengeance: B+

Whoa, one of the bleaker Zatoichi movies.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Memento ::* B+/A-/A? *::* Need to bask in its ambiance for a while

Good movie. Excellent script, however I started to feel like the movie was beginning to overstay its welcome. It felt about 45 minuets longer than it actually was but other than that I enjoyed it. The ending and how it plays on the theme of subjective truth was magnificent. I guess you can make then ending what you want it to be; whatever makes you happy I suppose .


----------



## Jena (Jan 27, 2012)

*Jurassic Park*- 9/10
It differs from the book and it's not perfect, but I really like it regardless.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 27, 2012)

*The Bicycle Thief* ~ 9/10

Pretty good and depresing neorealist movie, i think i likes it more this secons time i watched it that the first time i did.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I watched one of Takashi Miike's early films, shinjuku triad society.
It was fine, too homosexual but enjoyable...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2012)

I think I'll hit one of those movies from that pact... _Brazil._ When I wake up.


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2012)

*Jurassic Park III*- 3/10
Slightly better than the second one, I guess.
Although this movie is _vastly_ more interesting if you pretend that Billy and Alan are secret lovers. All those meaningful glances and that bickering 
...well, fuck, don't blame me for pointing it out. It's not like there's anything going on in the plot to keep my interest.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Takashi Miik's Fudoh
awesome 8/10


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 28, 2012)

The last film I watched was _13 Assassins_ directed by Takashi Miike. I really, really enjoyed it. Currently I'll place it at about an *8.5/10*. I will probably do a more thorough review later (and edit this post, which might change my rating) after getting the chance to watch it again. 

In the meantime, does anyone happen to have any suggestions for good newer samurai/chanbara films? I've seen several of the old classics (Seven Samurai, Rashomon, and such), but I'm curious to see if there are any other good, newer samurai films like 13 Assassins.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 28, 2012)

Yamada’s Samurai trilogy (Twilight Samurai, The Hidden Blade, and Love and Honor) is probably my favourite out of the contemporary samurai stuff. 

Izo is a pretty good one by Miike. I really liked After the Rain and I enjoyed When the Last Sword is Drawn.

There's one I haven't checked out called Zatoichi. From what I know, it's gotten a lot of mixed opinions in the sense that you either like it or you don't.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 28, 2012)

There is also some 70's japanese movie franchise Lone Wolf and Cub based on the manga.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2012)

*The Ides of March - 79/100*

Script 13/15
Cine 12/15
Directing 23/30
Acting 16/20
Sound/OST 7/10
Impact 8/10 

Was a pretty decent movie. Scandalous!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2012)

I personally like Jurassic Park 2 and prefer it over 3.

Whoa, lots of Takashi Miike talk all the sudden, and yes, Shinjuku Triad Society is very homosexual. Miike uses homosexuality a lot in his films for random reasons. "Dead or Alive 3" has homosexuals taking power and oppressing heterosexuals. Pretty funny.

As for newer, good samurai films.......

I reviewed some of them!

1) Ichi: 

2) When the Last Sword is Drawn: 

3) Azumi (dunno if it counts as its more ninja than samurai): 

I've heard "Hana" is good, but have yet to see it. Many like "Twilight Samurai" and "The Hidden Blade" (the latter which I also reviewed), but I think they're overrated. Worth watching, I guess, but I wouldnt say either is great (although Twilight Samurai deserves a second look by me)

I'd reccomend the older Zatoichi movies over the new, 2003 one (I reviewed that too but dont recall the link). The 2003 one was decent though.

Edit: I didn't like Miike's "Izo", although I like aspects of it. Pretty pretentious and arty.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2012)

Evangelion You Can Not Advance:  A.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2012)

Underworld resurrection, revenge or whatever the generic subtitle that piece of shit had - 0/10

No idea why was this made. It will bring them no money so they just wasted millions of dollars and manpower in absolutely vain. Might as well just helped African children.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol I think that post alone just made me more critical of movies. Millions wasted on Garbage that could have fed countless starving children.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2012)

Watching this Keanu movie A walk in the clouds and lol wtf am I watching.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't know.  You should be watched The Wicker Man instead.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2012)

Nic Cage version? Fuck no, anything but that movie.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 28, 2012)

The adventures of tin tin
Pretty dammn good movie 8/10


----------



## anas (Jan 28, 2012)

*The Untouchables 1987. 8/10 
I know it's old. but sometimes Old is gold. :3*


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2012)

Keanu :rofl Wow his probably the most one dimensional actor i have ever seen. All his performances are IDENTICAL. No range whatsoever.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 28, 2012)

Vault said:


> Keanu :rofl Wow his probably the most one dimensional actor i have ever seen. All his performances are IDENTICAL. No range whatsoever.





Haywire

7/10

Jason Bourne with a vagina.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2012)

Speaking of Miike and homosexuality

Gozu is pretty much a story dealing with being gay and in the Yakuza

it's trippy shit man


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2012)

Is it just me or is Pokemon RBY more fun than DPPt.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2012)

A Walk In The Clouds - Lawl/10.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2012)

G&S are the best in the series.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone who likes Jurassic Park 3 more than 2 is wrong by the way.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2012)

I think Jurassic Park 3 is the best film in the franchise.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> G&S are the best in the series.


Crystal and Emerald are my top two.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Anyone who likes Jurassic Park 3 more than 2 is wrong by the way.


From what I remember, they're both just as bad as the other. The only thing I recall from the second that makes it a bit better is the T-Rex running rampant in New York.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2012)

No there is much much much more than that. 

1. Lost World has Janusz Kaminski working the camera

2. Joe Johnston is still a B Grade Steven Spielberg

3. Tae Leoni isn't within spitting distance of the movie

4. No scene with the kid being Batman on the dinosaurs

5. The 'new' Dinosaur they created to be better than the TREX is not only stupid but it is incredibly stupid

6. The whole business with the Raptor communication is bullshit

7. The ending doesn't make any fucking sense

8. The CGI is terrible.

The only real negative that Lost World has is Malcom's daughter and all that entails.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 28, 2012)

This week I have watched like 7 Miike's movies 
I am going for Django tonight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree on the gold and sliver bit

Taken 8/10

Pretty straight forward and linear plot, pretty fun watching him chop a goon in the neck. This is the role that made me love Liam Neeson as an actor. He played the ex operative who would go at any lengths to get his daughter back perfectly. I heard the roles will be reversed in the sequel, which doesn't make sense to me, thats like kidnapping batman.

Fright Night (2011) 8/10

It was a pretty fun film, it blended  humor with old fashion horror well, speaking of old fashion horror it was a breath of fresh air to see that kind of style in a modern film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Summer Wars ::* A *::* Magnificent

A complete movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2012)

Jurassic Park 2 is decent until it devolves in to a crappy King Kong wannabe fest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2012)

"Jurassic Park 2" might be dumb, but I thought Spielberg did a good job directing it. It did manage- imo- to be intense and exciting.

"Jurassic Park 3" always just felt kinda limp to me, like they were going through the motions. 

lol, on Miike, yes "Gozu" is pretty gay and trippy. "Sukiyaki Western Django" (is that the one you're talking about?) is just okay. 

"Audition" is really good and I love "Imprint", although the Japanese actors speaking 'engrish' is not easy to listen too. The "Dead or Alive" movies are also worth it. I especially LOVE the ending of the first film.

Pretty much, imagine if something like...."The Departed" ending with. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Leonardo DiCaprio pulling a bazooka out of nowhere and Matt Damon ripping out his heart (or soul) and them both firing them at eachother causing the world to BLOW UP! It's brilliantly out of place!




I think the second film is better and the 3rd film is the weakest, but has its moments.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2012)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*

First off, it was the first time since Drive that I went to the plaza cinema, and damn, never ever was the screen so sharp like this 
Second; that opening credits 
Third; the movie itself was more tight than its swedish counterpart. More pro, put together with more skill, worked better as a cinema movie. I can say this was better than the swedish one, though I sort of expected this from Fincher. Earlier this week my brother told me this movie had nothing new to offer compared to swedish one...well yeah, if you only watch it for the plot, the mystery that is. Somehow this movie felt more complete, can't really put it to words...the little details I guess? And I liked this ending way better.
Parts I really didn't like were those shots from the 60s. Way too colorful, stylized, something you'd see in videoclips.
Just like with Drive, there was a woman sitting next to me who could barely handle the violent scenes; covered her eyes, hissed etc. Fuck this shit man! I had some very bad urges in those moments.

So, yeah, good movie. I take back that comment about this project being a waste. I'd would watch the sequels too if they'll make them.

Oh, and Mara's Salander felt more human than Rapace's.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 28, 2012)

The 1st DOA was pretty mediocre. 
Great Beginnin and ending, but the middle part was kinda tiring.6/10
Ichi the Killer is my favourite movie after I watched it a month ago..fantastic gore mindfuck artwork.10/10
Crows Zero 1 and 2 were fucking enjoyable, especially for shounen fans like me . 8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2012)

*Cloverfield*

I hear this movie has a bit of a mixed reception, but I liked it. Was pretty cool watching the chaos of a monster attack from the POV of the citizens attempted to escape it. It's for that reason that I don't mind the lack of exposition and what not.

Thumbs up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Second; that opening credits .


Mesmerizing opening credits.  Really glad Fincher got the opportunity to make it.  A nice tribute to his music video days.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Cloverfield*
> 
> I hear this movie has a bit of a mixed reception, but I liked it. Was pretty cool watching the chaos of a monster attack from the POV of the citizens attempted to escape it. It's for that reason that I don't mind the lack of exposition and what not.
> 
> Thumbs up.



I liked Cloverfield a lot. Its trailer generated a lot of hype, and I think due to that people were disappointed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2012)

Most of the Cloverfield hate really is unfair.  Personally I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2012)

Count me in too.


Oh today I also had the "fortune" to watch the trailers for the new McG and Tatum movies....


----------



## Vyse (Jan 28, 2012)

I rated Source Code 9/10


 I never would've thought that Source Code is that good. Best thriller I've seen in years.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2012)

Never got the hate for Cloverfield, yes the camera does at times go crazy but other than that it's a solid monster movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 28, 2012)

I also never got the hate for Cloverfield. If nothing else, it certainly kept me entertained. People were insane if they were expecting some type of masterpiece from it or something.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2012)

Haven't seen Cloverfield.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 28, 2012)

Nor me

No real interest to either


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah same as me.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 28, 2012)

I saw The Artist tonight. Really enjoyed it. Wouldn't be to everyone's tastes though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2012)

Funny, I expected everyone here to hate Cloverfield and condemn me for liking it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2012)

There's always your age to fall back on when we can't tease you for your movies, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2012)

So there were some staffing issues at my local multiplex and they had to cut down on the showings and the fuckers weren't showing GWTDT. So ended up watching The Descendants.

The Descendants 

Er I don't get the hype. It's a nicely made movie, it's amusing and the drama is handled well in an understated way but it works against the film, everything is just passive and forgettable. I will say that this film probably had Clooney's best performance I've seen (not saying much tho), but Up in the Air was better than this film in every possible way. The writing wasn't really strong, the characters were half baked and the story was lacking. It's a nice enough film but it lacks any punch. Also a little kid talking about porn and swearing doesn't pass for comedy.

One thing I did like is how Hawaii looked like every other city and didn't have some annoying Sandals gleam to it.

B-


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2012)

I also enjoyed a lot Cloverfield.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2012)

I thought Cloverfield was good. Good thrills and interesting characters, although the irritating camerawork kept it from being great.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2012)

*Kill Bill Vol 2*
The more I watch both Part 1 & 2 the more I can't decide which one I like more. Michael Madsen is amazing in this movie. Darryl Hannah is amazing in this movie(and the fight with Uma is SO GREAT), Gordon Liu as Pai Mei is inspired casting and Carradine is so strange/detached but full of emotion.

Genre mash-up shlock masterpieces.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2012)

I still need to watch those two together. Can't say I think too highly of them separated.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2012)

The camera never bothered me when watching Cloverfield. I guess as someone that watches a lot of YouTube vlogs it just seemed natural and the shaking was understandable what with the *giant monster destroying the city* and everything. I do wish the DVD had a special feature that let you see the city destruction with a better look at the monster.

*Predator* 8/10

This was just on the TV. Full of a lot of entertaining Arnold quotes and it was nice seeing a bit of movie history I've missed out on for a while. It wasn't the best action movie I've seen but it was decent. Not sure what I thought about the Predator having an evil laugh though.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 28, 2012)

I barely remember Cloverleaf, but I don't remembering it being wretched or anything. I think it ended quite differently than most movies  It was different in that regard in any event.




Gaiash said:


> The camera never bothered me when watching Cloverfield. I guess as someone that watches a lot of YouTube vlogs it just seemed natural and the shaking was understandable what with the *giant monster destroying the city* and everything. I do wish the DVD had a special feature that let you see the city destruction with a better look at the monster.
> 
> *Predator* 8/10
> 
> This was just on the TV. Full of a lot of entertaining Arnold quotes and it was nice seeing a bit of movie history I've missed out on for a while. It wasn't the best action movie I've seen but it was decent. Not sure what I thought about the Predator having an evil laugh though.



One of my favorite parts from Predator was Billy getting his spine ripped out (skull and all) - it's just so raw.  

I really liked the masks from the franchise.  I wanted to fabricate one late last year but had to sideline the project.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2012)

My parents are Petroleum Engineers.  There were some bad years for the oil business in the late 80's early 90's.  So we moved to Anchorage, Alaska and lived there for several years.  My dad often had to make trips up to the slope.  I bring this up because apparently my parents and sister went to see The Grey today.  They said it was entertaining but incredibly unrealistic.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 28, 2012)

Not as unrealistic as the crap Liam's characters are able to do in his films. He shouldn't be  able to complete a round house kick without messing up his back  seriously. How old is he? Like 60?


----------



## Hunter (Jan 28, 2012)

*Real Steel - (2011)* *8.5*

While at first, I wasn't expecting much. From the film. When the movie started, the camera work is pretty good and when I saw the Robot I was impressed of how well the CGI is and how fluid the motion is. As if if were real Robots in the ring fighting. The plot is pretty much like this. "Set in the near future, where robot boxing is a top sport, a struggling promoter feels he's found a champion in a discarded robot. During his hopeful rise to the top, he discovers he has an 11-year-old son who wants to know his father." It starts off a little slow, but the actions scenes are great with good camera work and a great cast. Overall this became a top favorite film of mine and left me wanting for more once the movie was over. A great film. And a must watch on my list.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2012)

*The Dark Knight*

Yeah yeah, it's really good. Tedious climax and what not though. Nothing to say that hasn't been thousands of times. Thumbs up.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 29, 2012)

*Winter's Bone* ~ 6/10

More less well rounded movie, it has some tense momments, but as overral is a rather forgettable movie that doesn't stands out in any particular aspect.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sukiyaki Western Django 6/10 had its moments but overral pretty mediocre.

I am goin for da dangerous method now...
Dunno what to expect.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 29, 2012)

War Horse
Very good movie. It can make you cry in it's more emotional parts. It also represents World War I very acurate. And finally a war movie that is about WWI, I was really getting tired of WWII. It lacks romance though, though you could say that this helps the movie in a way. Overall pretty solid movie, you should see it.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2012)

*Batman: Year One*- 7/10
7/10 might be a little generous, but it was a decently made film. The animation was impressive and it's nice to see Gordon get some backstory/development as opposed to his usual role. I thought the story was good....but it never really was "great" for me. I realize that it's a cartoon movie and so you can be more forgiving, but I thought some of the scenes were a little ridiculous (like when the bat crashed through the window _just_ as Bruce was finishing his little speech or when the group of bats somehow knew to fly at the helicopter all at once and to it down). _Mask of the Phantasm_ and _Under the Red Hood_ are much better IMHO

And OH MY GOD THE VOICE ACTING FOR BATMAN/BRUCE WAYNE WAS HORRENDOUS. Yes, this deserves all caps. I thought his voice was much too high for Batman (I like the deep gravely voices that they usually use, sue me) and Ben McKenzie's voice acting was unbelievably wooden. The way he read the script sounded like how you'd read the ingredients list off the back of a soup can label. 

I'm not familiar with the source material, but I've heard it's a good adaptation. If I did know the source, I might like it more. As is, it was just sort of "ok". The fight scenes were really the best part.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a friend who saw Year One and said he hated Bruce Waynes voice acting as well.

I saw up to the part where Bruce fights a hooker on the street.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I have a friend who saw Year One and said he hated Bruce Waynes voice acting as well.
> 
> I saw up to the part where Bruce fights a hooker on the street.



He's voiced by one of the guys from _The O.C_. 



lol

It's not the worst voice acting I've ever heard, but it was distracting. It's hard to watch a movie where Batman/Bruce frequently monologues when Batman sounds like a bored 14 year old boy.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2012)

Read Year One.  It's amazing


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2012)

*Scott Pilgrim vs the World - 10/10*

Still cracks me up.

Oh and yeah the V.A. for Batman in Year One is crap. Cranston was good though.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2012)

Titan A.E - 10/10

Love it, saw it an early age and was the basis for music I listened to while playing Rocket Arena 3


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> War Horse
> Very good movie.* It can make you cry in it's more emotional parts. *It also represents World War I very acurate. And finally a war movie that is about WWI, I was really getting tired of WWII. It lacks romance though, though you could say that this helps the movie in a way. Overall pretty solid movie, you should see it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a question for those who read GWTDT and watched both versions

which portrayals were more close to both Blomkvist and Salander, look and character wise

Nyqvist and Rapace or Craig and Mara? Or was it mixed?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Source Code

Eh I didn't really like it. The mystery I solved in the first 5 minutes and the whole ending seemed stupid even though I was willing to put up with the ridiculous concept. It was fun enough to watch though.

C


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

The girl with the dragon tattoo - 9/10

Absolutely loved Rooney Mara's performance.One of the best female character lead i've ever watched on the big screen.What's amazing for me is that i usually don't like goth/punk characters in films but she managed to play her role so well, i could not not become a fan of her.

Also not a big fan of Daniel Craig but in this film i liked him.

The only complaint i have for the film is that it was kinda long.I was pretty bored at one point.Eh the final moments were awesome so it was worth it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh great watching GWTDT and in come my brother and Sister in Law and have started to fight and cry. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2012)

I know that feel.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

The dialogue is alittle hard to understand with the Eastern European accents as it is, it's really hard to hear it over the "Fuck you's" flying around.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Nisemonogatari - Episode 4

Shinobu-chwan  I almost didn't recognize Hanekawa, fuckers called him Tsubasa at first as well


----------



## Nakor (Jan 29, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I have a question for those who read GWTDT and watched both versions
> 
> which portrayals were more close to both Blomkvist and Salander, look and character wise
> 
> Nyqvist and Rapace or Craig and Mara? Or was it mixed?



Probably Nyqvist and Rapace, though it's been like a year since I've read the books so I can't be sure. I think Craig and Mara did a better job though. The American version actually included more of the plot lines in the book than the Swedish version did. Overall I liked the American version better.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2012)

*Paprika*
I enjoyed the movie a lot. However part of the reason I watched it was to compare it to another film/films about Dreams. Good news is sure a couple lingering elements(the fact that it is a device) are the same but everything else talked about is all common dream motifs that have been going on since dream analysis has begun. Hell even the technology has completely different uses and things that happen while they are activated, not to mention the plot and the structure of both are completely different.

I am glad to see that certain comparisons that started something much larger were quite groundless. 

If I was to watch one of them again it would be Inception.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2012)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*

Watched with friends. Was pretty funny for all the wrong reasons. Thumbs down.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Oh and yeah the V.A. for Batman in Year One is crap. Cranston was good though.


That's the main thing I like about Year One.  I think Cranston did a great job.  And it was the first time in film that Commissioner Gordon really got a chance to shine.  Make no mistake.  He was definitely the most interesting part of the movie.

As bad as McKenzie was I think he did better than that Baldwin guy did.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*
> 
> Watched with friends. Was pretty funny for all the wrong reasons. Thumbs down.



The original one? That makes sense it wasn't designed for you just like The Phantom Menace wasn't designed for people of that generation


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2012)

Taleran said:


> *Paprika*
> I enjoyed the movie a lot. However part of the reason I watched it was to compare it to another film/films about Dreams. Good news is sure a couple lingering elements(the fact that it is a device) are the same but everything else talked about is all common dream motifs that have been going on since dream analysis has begun. Hell even the technology has completely different uses and things that happen while they are activated, not to mention the plot and the structure of both are completely different.
> 
> I am glad to see that certain comparisons that started something much larger were quite groundless.
> ...



Eh, it's been awhile since i've seen this and even I could tell the comparisons were bullshit. Apparently having a character wear a red shirt makes you a rip-off......BWAHAHAHA. Oh my God, Im going to miss him.

Last of the Mohicans: B

Im cheating, because I didnt watch it all (but have seen it before). I love the music and there are plenty of stand-out moments, but something about the love story was very.....Hollywood-ish. I also read the book (which lacks that), so maybe that's why?


----------



## Nakor (Jan 29, 2012)

Today was my lucky day. Went to Rite-aid, which has one of the few Blockbusters still open next to it. Turns out that Blockbuster was going out of business and was having it's everything must go sale. Bought Zombieland and Scream 4 on blu-ray for $6 each. I got the last copy of Scream 4 too . They didn't have much else that I wanted though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, I reviewed "The Grey". Link it in sig.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Notorious (Hitchcock)* :: B+ :: _Good Stuff_

Love the characters in this one, the directing is phenomenal. The MacGuffin Nazi storyline could have been a little more gripping, but in retrospect, the party and stairwell scenes pretty much make up for the little bit of drag the story had.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2YMu52MfqA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The majority of that abysmal cast is gone.It seems like  studios do sometimes read the IMDB boards.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

> Paprika
> I enjoyed the movie a lot. However part of the reason I watched it was to compare it to another film/films about Dreams. Good news is sure a couple lingering elements(the fact that it is a device) are the same but everything else talked about is all common dream motifs that have been going on since dream analysis has begun. Hell even the technology has completely different uses and things that happen while they are activated, not to mention the plot and the structure of both are completely different.
> 
> I am glad to see that certain comparisons that started something much larger were quite groundless.



Subtle man

The comparisons were dumb as already said. Paprika is the exploration of the psyche through dreams, the other one is a heist movie using the medium of dreams as a setting.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 29, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2YMu52MfqA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The majority of that abysmal cast is gone.It seems like  studios do sometimes read the IMDB boards.



The Rock is in it? I'm sold.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Bruce Willis is in it too. It's comical.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2012)

The Director of the original Wicker Man has made a sequel? Looks even worse than the Nic Cage remake.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO4u-AyidbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 29, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> The majority of that abysmal cast is gone.It seems like  studios do sometimes read the IMDB boards.



I'm not sure about the cast, but the script was abysmal.
Cobra Commander/Baroness brother and sister?  Duke/Baroness relationship?
Scarlotte acting like an ice queen?  Destro not wearing his mask?  Everything was nanotechnology this and nanotechnology that.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2012)

*The People vs George Lucas*- 9/10
I don't have the strong nostalgic tie to _Star Wars_ that most people have, and so the prequels (and the special editions) didn't impact me _as_ much as I think they did other people. I still felt deeply disappointed when I saw the prequels, but I didn't have to wait 17 years to see them and so it wasn't as damaging. Despite this, I really enjoyed this movie. I like how it didn't try to demonize George Lucas. The "courtroom" approach that it used was very effective. Neil Gaiman cameos were fucking awesome (but, then again, I just like seeing Neil Gaiman) and everyone who voiced their opinion did a good job of explaining why they felt the way that they did.

This is a must see for any _Star Wars_ fan.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 29, 2012)

*Jackie Brown* ~ 8.5/10

Great Thriller, every characters is very enjoyable to see, specially Louis and Ordell, the dialogues, as usual in tarantino movies,  were excellent, and the plot is pretty solid and interesting, and surprisingly more mature than most of tarantino movies.
Robert Forster and De Niro (I miss when he did good movies) performances in this movie are really good, Samuel L. Jackson basically repeats his Jules performance, but it fits the movie really well  so there is no problem.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

*Ano Natsu de Matteru
*

out of boredom picked up this new anime, so far 3 episodes. plot kinda boring, rather classic, not really a quality one. but I liked it I guess.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2012)

Amuro this is the sequel to the original Wicker Man not the remake. Same director also.


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*
> 
> Watched with friends. Was pretty funny for all the wrong reasons. Thumbs down.



*We can no longer be friends.*

TMNT 1 and 2 are classics. Hilarious to this day.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

*Contagion*- This was a good movie. Good acting, and a solid story. My only problem is how fast it moved. We barely got to know the characters .

*my rating: 7.4/10*


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> *We can no longer be friends.*
> 
> TMNT 1 and 2 are classics. Hilarious to this day.


Yeah it was funny. Still wasn't that good. Dumb jokes, pointless scenes, stupid plot...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2012)

*The King's Speech* 8/10

Usually I don't really like "based on a true story" films but this one was good.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 29, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Amuro this is the sequel to the original Wicker Man not the remake. Same director also.



 i wasn't talking about that, my mention of Lee Byung-hun and the Rocks face should have been a giveaway.

on Wicker Man to be honest i don't think the remake is any worse than the original :x


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone here have any relatives that are grown and still heavily reliant on your parents?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, Wicker Tree is getting bad reviews. That sucks considering how long people have been waiting for it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Nisemonogatari - Episode 4
> 
> Shinobu-chwan  I almost didn't recognize Hanekawa, fuckers called him Tsubasa at first as well


A-

Fuck yeah.  Shinobu is the shit.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

it just keeps getting better. We're getting some leads on who caused all that shit in Bakemonogatari as well. Future episodes gonna be awesome


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 29, 2012)

<- Trying to wait until its over to watch in bunches.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

I did that with Bakemonogatari but I think this way it's better. You're enjoying it in a long run rather than finishing it in a day or so. recommend it


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we have been reintroduced to all the major characters now.  Which is your favorite?  

There are some harem aspects to the series.  But I think it's pretty obvious that Araragi is in love with Hachikuji.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Kobe said:


> I did that with Bakemonogatari but I think this way it's better. You're enjoying it in a long run rather than finishing it in a day or so. recommend it



I watched the first ep of Bakemonogatari 3 weeks ago. The art is awesome, but the dialogue is ridiculously over-the-top. I didn't like it.

I"ll try to watch the 2nd ep when I get the time(probably next week)


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think we have been reintroduced to all the major characters now.  Which is your favorite?
> 
> There are some harem aspects to the series.  But I think it's pretty obvious that Araragi is in love with Hachikuji.


haha that part was awesome 

rather than singe characters, I consider them as pairs with Araragi. Araragi X Gahara and Araragi X Kanbaru def. my favourites.



Magnum Bookworm said:


> I watched the first ep of Bakemonogatari 3 weeks ago. The art is awesome, but the dialogue is ridiculously over-the-top. I didn't like it.
> 
> I"ll try to watch the 2nd ep when I get the time(probably next week)



I had that problem with first episodes as well. But you get used to dialogues and actually look forward to them as things progress. Araragi-Senjougahara ones are just awesome. Ep. 2 especially has fan service on top of that


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, that's probably it . Probably gonna start back on it tomorrow now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

Just so you guys know.  I'm not some slacker that sits around watching anime and movies all day.  I think I'm pretty versatile.  I read comics.  I play RPG's.  I listen to music.  I like long walks on the beach.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

> Just so you guys know. I'm not some slacker that sits around watching anime and movies all day. I think I'm pretty versatile. I read comics. I play RPG's. I listen to music. I like long walks on the beach.



Keep it for the dating ads Rukia.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Just so you guys know.  I'm not some slacker that sits around watching anime and movies all day.  I think I'm pretty versatile.  I read comics.  I play RPG's.  I listen to music.  I like long walks on the beach.



I am , but not like I have a choice. I may have my licenses but I don't have my own car to drive yet, and my parents are gone almost all the time. 

I mostly spend my days reading books, watching TV and movies, playing games and chatting with my bro.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Yeah, that's probably it . Probably gonna start back on it tomorrow now.


yup, continue watching.



Rukia said:


> Just so you guys know.  I'm not some slacker that sits around watching anime and movies all day.  I think I'm pretty versatile.  I read comics.  I play RPG's.  I listen to music.  I like long walks on the beach.


not gonna lie, I thought that at some point. thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Fucking anime . I have a total of about 300 and something episodes of anime series. I am so fucked .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

Kobe said:


> haha that part was awesome
> 
> rather than singe characters.


I ain't gonna lie.  I like Sengoku.  Araragi needs to go back to her house and play that game of twister.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Trying to catch up with One Piece, 2 years ago, was the most ridiculous thing I've ever did related to that. I think I watched 400 episodes like in 2 months.





Rukia said:


> I ain't gonna lie.  I like Sengoku.  Araragi needs to go back to her house and play that game of twister.


I'm waiting for that closet to open up.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Trying to catch up with One Piece, 2 years ago, was the most ridiculous thing I've ever did related to that. I think I watched 400 episodes like in 2 months.



I did the same thing in the summer of 2008. Except  now I'm not watching any 100 episode anime, it's just that I have so many series I haven't watched yet. My Bookmarks go on forever .


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 29, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I watched the first ep of Bakemonogatari 3 weeks ago. The art is awesome, but the dialogue is ridiculously over-the-top. I didn't like it.
> 
> I"ll try to watch the 2nd ep when I get the time(probably next week)





Kobe said:


> I had that problem with first episodes as well. But you get used to dialogues and actually look forward to them as things progress. Araragi-Senjougahara ones are just awesome. Ep. 2 especially has fan service on top of that



Pretty much this Lincoln.

I was in the same boat as you, I watched the first 4 or so eps of Bakemonogatari last summer, thought it was okay but never got back around to it until the beggining of this month. Ended up being fantastic, once the Monkey Paw starts you're hooked.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

I will admit that I feel an absence with Fate Zero no longer airing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, I'll start tonight(if Mirai Nikki doesn't get in the way). Now I'm looking forward to Bakemonogatari.



Rukia said:


> I will admit that I feel an absence with Fate Zero no longer airing.



^This


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2012)

*Star Wars Episode IV:*- derp derp duh duh derp derp duh duh derp derp derp duh da derp/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Jena, don't start that .


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I will admit that I feel an absence with Fate Zero no longer airing.



dont remind me that  things were getting interesting too



@Magnum

I don't watch anime with too many episodes either. I don't have time for that anyway. Since last year I've picked up and finished these short ones and mostly enjoyed:

Durarara
One Outs
Baccano
Highschool of Dead ()
Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi
Buzzer Beater
Giant Killing
Bakemonogatari
Fate Stay Night
Fate Zero


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2012)

> Star Wars Episode IV:- derp derp duh duh derp derp duh duh derp derp derp duh da derp/10


lol, whatever that means.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Baccano! is one of my favorite animes of all time! I need to watch the 2nd ep of Durarara!!, it was really good.

I still need to catch up with Shakugan No Shana(Still on season 1) and I need to finish To Aru Majutsu Index II, Railgun, Ergo Proxy, and Bakemonogatari. I have a lot more, but those are my top priorities right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

> Since last year I've picked up and finished these short ones and mostly enjoyed:
> 
> Durarara
> One Outs
> ...


That's a good list.  I watch 4-5 a season.  Love Haruhi.  Really thought that was a brilliant series.  The recent movie was really good as well.

The really sad thing about Fate Zero's hiatus is I had finally convinced Parallax that Saber is the best servant.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Jena, don't start that .



I'M SORRY

I'm moving into my dorm tomorrow and they all think I'm normal so I have to get my fangirling/nerdiness out of the way today.





Magnum Bookworm said:


> Baccano! is one of my favorite animes of all time!


Baccano! is amazing. Easily one of my favorite series. Also one of the few series where the English dub is sooooooooo much better than the sub.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I didnt like star wars 1977..maybe cause I should have seen it younger..
Anyways I saw the dangerous method and it was mediocre...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's a good list.  I watch 4-5 a season.  Love Haruhi.  Really thought that was a brilliant series.  The recent movie was really good as well.
> 
> The really sad thing about Fate Zero's hiatus is I had finally convinced Parallax that *Saber is the best servant*.



Blasphemy.

Rider is the best . Dude wreaks of manly bromance.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I didnt like star wars 1977..maybe cause I should have seen it younger..
> Anyways I saw the dangerous method and it was mediocre...



I didn't see it until I was 18 and I loved it. 

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's a good list.  I watch 4-5 a season.  Love Haruhi.  Really thought that was a brilliant series.  The recent movie was really good as well.
> 
> The really sad thing about Fate Zero's hiatus is I had finally convinced Parallax that Saber is the best servant.



About Haruhi, I actually watched all those Groundhog Day episodes and realized it in 3rd or so I think that some trolling was going on 


and what's this thing about Saber? what about our pact that Broxander was the best?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Jena said:


> I didn't see it until I was 18 and I loved it.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.



True I watched it last year when I was 18 and I thought it was a decent sci fi. Good but not great.
For example I find the story of Naruto better


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

Parallax violated that pact and joined the Saber clan.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 29, 2012)

Jena said:


> Baccano! is amazing. Easily one of my favorite series. Also one of the few series where the English dub is sooooooooo much better than the sub.



If by dub you mean Norio Wakamoto's awesome engrish then yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

Amuro said:


> If by dub you mean Norio Wakamoto's awesome engrish then yeah.


This is some great English.  Well done.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPp3nl6JmiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Parallax violated that pact and joined the Saber clan.



I'll have a talk with him later.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Wow, Wicker Tree is getting bad reviews. That sucks considering how long people have been waiting for it.



Sucka! Old man only did it for money anyway. He should thank Cage and his horrendous performance for the renewed interest in all things Wicker Man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Pretty much this Lincoln.
> 
> I was in the same boat as you, I watched the first 4 or so eps of Bakemonogatari last summer, thought it was okay but never got back around to it until the beggining of this month. Ended up being fantastic, once the Monkey Paw starts you're hooked.


The new series is only part of the package.  There is a prequel film coming out this year as well.  I'm looking forward to seeing his vampiric history.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2012)

The new Game of Thrones trailer looks sweet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOzXsqoJhtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2012)

Shit is fixin to get real.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2012)

How long's Tetra's ban?


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 29, 2012)

*Cherry Blossoms*  ~ 7.5/10

Nice movie, specially the last three quarters of the movie are quite good, my main problem with the movie is that it can be a bit tedious at times, specially the first quarter of the movie, even though necessary, it's too long, and the performances of the main character sons are not very good, but even in the last last three quarters there are there are various scenes that drag needlessly, that said the movie also has a lot of good momments, and a bittersweet plot.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> How long's Tetra's ban?


I thought he was strangely absent...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The new Game of Thrones trailer looks sweet.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOzXsqoJhtE[/YOUTUBE]



Damn this year is awesome. The final season of Breaking Bad, and the final episode to Hellsing: Ultimate, coupled with Fate/Zero's final season, and Mirai Nikki's final episodes, and Spartacus is officially back, now Game of Thrones is in on the scene.

Fucking love this year .


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Tetra's ban


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> How long's Tetra's ban?



hopefully perm...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hana - Bi (Fireworks) 1997
OMFG
amazing cinema by Takeshi Kitano...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2012)

> Sucka! Old man only did it for money anyway. He should thank Cage and his horrendous performance for the renewed interest in all things Wicker Man.



And fame. I mean, has he done anything noteworthy since then?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2012)

*A Tale of Two Sisters*

Didn't do anything for me. Wasn't convincing neither as a horror nor as a drama. I saw the twists coming from a mile away and the characters just ticked me off for some reason. This wasn't over the top as some other asian horror stuff, instead his felt too restrained, artificial.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

What are you guys missing Tetra


----------



## James Bond (Jan 30, 2012)

Enjoy the tease, season 2 dosent start till April


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> hopefully perm...



I second this notion.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

The Help won like all of the SAG Awards last night.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't really care about awards. You shouldn't either.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

I like movies Vault.  It's discouraging to me that a mediocre film can receive so much undeserved critical acclaim.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

> I like movies Vault. It's discouraging to me that a mediocre film can receive so much undeserved critical acclaim.



But that's award season Rukia.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I like movies Vault.  It's discouraging to me that a mediocre film can receive so much undeserved critical acclaim.



But its what normally happens at these award ceremonies. Each year you will always be disappointed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

Sometimes I am less disappointed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

It won't be fun watching War Horse win Best Film Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

War Horse has a chance to be the first film to win the Oscar and the Razzie in the respective picture categories.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2012)

*A Dangerous Method*
I loved this film. Viggo is fantastic, Fassbender is able to do anything at this point I am convinced off and Keira Knightley is the center of the movie and as such has such a commanding presence that is so unexpected especially from her. This movie is also so much a Cronenberg movie which is weird hearing people remark that it isn't. In the period the film takes place the ideas and conclusions the main characters are coming to are both cerebral and alien to the world around them and as such they must fight so that this knowledge is not lost to the dark.

Utterly fascinating movie that unlike the sledgehammers that most period pieces are Cronenberg handles with the finesse of a rapier.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It won't be fun watching War Horse win Best Film Rukia



_The Artist_ will win. At the end of it all The Oscars still want to be taken seriously on some level. I want _The Tree of Life_ to win, but the backlash from receiving the Oscar won't be worth it.e.g _The Hurt Locker. _ TROL doesn't need it any way, the film got _Palme d'Or _and Critics vote. An Oscar won't make people like it any more than they already do.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

The hurt locker was grossly overrated.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 30, 2012)

*Man on a Ledge*

I don't know if my low expectations for this movie made it great but this movie was awesome.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> The hurt locker was grossly overrated.



It was a tiny bit overrated, but it was better than the rest of the competition that night(At least the ones I saw). I still haven't watched _Up In the Air_ though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

Up in the Air was much better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

For real. Up in the Air > Hurt Locker. Man that movie was :sleepy.


Anyway, I watched three movies this weekend and they were all old movies:

*1) Batman Begins - 8.5/10*

Great film with the focus being on Wayne. I noticed how ridiculous Batman's voice was much more now than I did when I originally saw the movie. It's comically bad. Fortunately Bale shone in the role of Bruce Wayne, often reminding me of his role in _American Psycho_ (especially in his suit and acting like a dick).

*2) The Dark Knight - 9/10*

Better than the first movie, but I will go on the record as saying Heath Ledger's Joker has the worst voice of any Joker in any media at all. Ever. It makes Bale's brumbly, raspy, growling Batman voice sound Academy Award-worthy. It's that bad.

That said, I noticed a few things which I didn't originally: 1) They change Gotham completely. It was more cartoonish and comic-bookish in the first movie--now it's obviously just a random city in Canada; 2) Wayne tower, what the hell? it's completely different; 3) Batman's voice got even raspier and filled with gravel--it's fucking hilarious.

I am also starting to think that the sister of Jake Gyllenhaal is uglier than Anne Hathaway. If I had to pick a cartoon character she resembles the most, it'd be this guy:



Just her face is way droopier and ragged. I guess they can have an World's Ugliest Actress face-off.


*3) American Beauty - 9.5/10*

Third and best movie I watched last night.

The first time I saw this movie (maybe 10 years ago) I probably didn't get some of the humor. Upon rewatch, this movie is pretty hilarious. On top of that, it's very entertaining and interesting. It doesn't hurt that they had a set of nice, big hooters in the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

> That said, I noticed a few things which I didn't originally: 1) They change Gotham completely. It was more cartoonish and comic-bookish in the first movie--now it's obviously just a random city in Canada; 2) Wayne tower, what the hell? it's completely different;



I really hate what they turned Gotham in to in TDK.

I can't take the kids seriously in American Beauty tho. Esp the guy who films a bag flying the wind.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought it made sense. It visually displayed that Batman was having a positive effect on crime at the beginning and then it was Dark and destroyed by the end.

Also the 'change' plays into one of the greater themes of TDK


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Batman begins > TDK.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2012)

You are wrong. Urge to write longer response denied by laziness.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 30, 2012)

TDK > Batman Begins


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

> I thought it made sense. It visually displayed that Batman was having a positive effect on crime at the beginning and then it was Dark and destroyed by the end



Gotham is itself a character, why did it look like a random city in the second movie? It wasn't change, it looked more like Nolan desperately trying to force realism.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2012)

I think personally that it also fit with the unreliable narration that was key to TDK, that right away the city you have come to know is not the same one you have already seen puts people on edge almost.

Also I think due to the nature of what Nolan wanted to do in that movie more of it needed to be purely shot on location.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you're making stuff up.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I really hate what they turned Gotham in to in TDK.
> 
> I can't take the kids seriously in American Beauty tho. Esp the guy who films a bag flying the wind.



_"Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world ... I feel like I can't take it... and my heart is just going to cave in."_


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2012)

I am not making stuff up, TDK was so completely full of showing stuff to the audience that when you take a step back it doesn't make any sense or work in a film universe but is stuff stolen from a comic universe. The bad guy of the film was unreliable so the film that surrounded him was the same.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I really hate what they turned Gotham in to in TDK.
> 
> *I can't take the kids seriously in American Beauty tho. Esp the guy who films a bag flying the wind.*



I didn't think you were supposed to


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't mind them changing the city up but in a film that is so much about Gotham, and the last thing anyone remember is Gotham and it's people. Also I was annoyed at how Batman thought he was the only one entitled to protect the city, and tell the others to fuck off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

The kids in the film were just eye-candy, especially the big-tittied daughter. 

The real star was Spacey's character and, to some extent, his crazy wife.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevin Spacey is pretty much great in everything. I really liked how he became a dad to Mina Suvari at the end, I bet you screamed dumb bastard at the screen CMX.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't mind them changing the city up but in a film that is so much about Gotham, and the last thing anyone remember is Gotham and it's people.* Also I was annoyed at how Batman thought he was the only one entitled to protect the city, and tell the others to fuck off.*



What are you talking about, Bruce was clearly OH MAN HARVEY DA BEST!  MAYBE I CAN RETIRE SOON!

:|


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah he was only against the retarded fat people wearing hockey pads and carrying machine guns.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't mind them changing the city up but in a film that is so much about Gotham, and the last thing anyone remember is Gotham and it's people. Also I was annoyed at how Batman thought he was the only one entitled to protect the city, and tell the others to fuck off.



Weren't they using guns? Bruce wanted to inspire good not madness


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2012)

Not to mention his close relationship with Gordon (MVP of the movie btw)


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 30, 2012)

The gun toting vigilantes also got slaughtered by Joker lol

They weren't nearly up to snuff, and would have caused horrible collateral casualties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Kevin Spacey is pretty much great in everything. I really liked how he became a dad to Mina Suvari at the end, I bet you screamed dumb bastard at the screen CMX.


 
Well, yeah. It wasn't realistic. He would have jammed her in real life. Anyone would have. When you have a naked woman underneath you, ready to do, and you got a hard-on the size of Florida and haven't gotten any for years... yeah, you hit that.

You tap that ass.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yeah  He got hanged didnt he.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yup lol    .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

I also love how fearless Two Faced Harvey was, so boss he's not even afraid of infections


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 30, 2012)

He really should've had some dressings on that

Looked sore


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

I always cringe when he takes a shot in that bar and then wipes his burnt lip/chin. Wtf thats fucking painful


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2012)

My favorite bit of that movie is when the Bus backs through the wall of the bank and while watching the film you don't even stop to consider the fact that it is impossible.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

Someone tell me Lisbeth's number, I need a sugar mama.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Taleran said:


> My favorite bit of that movie is when the Bus backs through the wall of the bank and while watching the film you don't even stop to consider the fact that it is impossible.


 Sure it's possible.

You just need a reinforced, armored school bus with proper struts, then you need a powerful enough engine to support the ramming speed.


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, yeah. It wasn't realistic. He would have jammed her in real life. Anyone would have. When you have a naked woman underneath you, ready to do, and you got a hard-on the size of Florida and haven't gotten any for years... yeah, you hit that.
> 
> You tap that ass.



You miss the point. He Has a specific fantasy built up around this girl. After she confesses to being a virgin he loses what he is mainly attracted to her for. She lead him into believing she was promiscuous/'ambitious' and therefor attractive. My theory is that she reminds him of a younger Carolyn. It would explain the roses constantly being in his fantasies imo. Not everyone has to remain so caught up in their lust they can't stop, especially after being denied their entire fantasy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You miss the point. He Has a specific fantasy built up around this girl. After she confesses to being a virgin he loses what he is mainly attracted to her for. She lead him into believing she was promiscuous/'ambitious' and therefor attractive. My theory is that she reminds him of a younger Carolyn. It would explain the roses constantly being in his fantasies imo. Not everyone has to remain so caught up in their lust they can't stop, especially after being denied their entire fantasy.


Virgin.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 30, 2012)

CMX would have jammed it in her

whether she wanted it or not


----------



## Jena (Jan 30, 2012)

*Mulan*- 8/10
Enjoyable Disney movie. Animation is nice, characters are decent, has some pretty funny moments. Also has the catchiest song ever.

LET'S GET DOWN TO BUSINESS TO DEFEAT THE HUNS


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2012)

CMX had his own AB like experience in a hot tub once.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What are you guys missing Tetra


...somewhat


Rukia said:


> War Horse has a chance to be the first film to win the Oscar and the Razzie in the respective picture categories.


still probably haven't seen the movie


Jena said:


> *Mulan*- 8/10
> Enjoyable Disney movie. Animation is nice, characters are decent, has some pretty funny moments. Also has the catchiest song ever.
> 
> LET'S GET DOWN TO BUSINESS TO DEFEAT THE HUNS


DID THEY SEND ME DAUGHTERS... WHEN I ASKED... FOR SONS


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 30, 2012)

the help 8.5/10

friends with benefits 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay.  I read through a couple of pages.  This is my rebuttal.

Batman Begins > The Dark Knight.  Up In The Air is great.  And I agree about the end of American Beauty.  The Mena Suvari plotline really fizzled and held the film back.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Rukia


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

> My theory is that she reminds him of a younger Carolyn. It would explain the roses constantly being in his fantasies imo.



The roses seem to mean different things to both of them. For her it's a sign that everything is right and perfect, to be cut and put in vases to further the facade of Suburban life. To him it's rebirth, life, lust and from what I gathered him gaining back his masculinity. 

I've heard some weird theories that the roses represent the lust for his own daughter


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

Fucking loaded Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

I liked it. Shot nicely, the starting sequence was like an epic Bond starting but better. The plot was a bit slow to begin but once Lisbeth meets with Blomkvist the film really puts the foot on the pedal. Honestly I don't care too much for whodunits but the whole serial killer angle made the plot come alive. The first hour could have done with some editing and the Lisbeth relationship with Blomkvist was abit of a stretch for me, but other than it's a good movie with a great unconventional female lead. The killer was kinda obvious though, not that the film didn't do a good job, more so he's the only other working Hollywood actor. My biggest niggle really was how indifferent I was to Blomkvist, I was more interested in Lisbeth and her character. I would have loved more scenes with her and the killer tbh.

The rape was fucked up though, especially how the fat shit acted afterwards.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

At least your mom wasn't there.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't believe you watched that with your mom

Also fuck you Skins for doing that to poor Grace, shitty writing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

Did your mother tell you that you should take that as a life lesson, and to never go in to a strangers apartment.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Enno blomkvist is a massive douche until the third book.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to be honest guys.  I thought Daniel Craig was very mediocre.  It's totally Mara's film.

For your next watch I recommend doing the following.  Pay attention to Craig's glasses.  Hilarious stuff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought Craig did a good job at being vulnerable. Not once did I think of him as "Bond" (most movies of his have me thinking of him as Bond). I liked the scenes when he's startled or clearly afraid at the end.

Yes, it's Mara's film, but that didn't mean Craig did a bad job.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fucking loaded Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
> 
> I liked it. Shot nicely, the starting sequence was like an epic Bond starting but better. The plot was a bit slow to begin but once Lisbeth meets with Blomkvist the film really puts the foot on the pedal. Honestly I don't care too much for whodunits but the whole serial killer angle made the plot come alive. The first hour could have done with some editing and the Lisbeth relationship with Blomkvist was abit of a stretch for me, but other than it's a good movie with a great unconventional female lead. The killer was kinda obvious though, not that the film didn't do a good job, more so he's the only other working Hollywood actor. My biggest niggle really was how indifferent I was to Blomkvist, I was more interested in Lisbeth and her character. I would have loved more scenes with her and the killer tbh.
> 
> The rape was fucked up though, especially how the fat shit acted afterwards.



Oh, Bjurman will return in the 2nd one. I'll go ahead and tell you he's not pleased with the way Salander has treated him :ho. He starts the chain of events for the rest of the series.

Fucking loved The Girl Who Played with Fire(The movie is good, but it pales in comparison with the book). If Fincher's The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is as faithful to the book as people say, Played With Fire will be one of the best movies ever made .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

He did do a good job wearing that sack over his head.  

Lincoln.  I will be a lot less interested in Fire if Fincher doesn't return.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Rukia I never once conceded that Saber was the best servant

Gilgamesh and Iskander all the way


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

That was pages ago friend.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> He did do a good job wearing that sack over his head.
> 
> Lincoln.  I will be a lot less interested in Fire if Fincher doesn't return.



Me to. I doubt anybody but him could actually make a good adaptation of Played with Fire.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

TGWTDT was a really good movie.  The few problems I detected were script related.  The directing talent involved is undeniable.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Lincoln why aren't you watching the movie mate?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> Lincoln why aren't you watching the movie mate?



Watching all this talk about how great the movie was is brutal . I'm too poor to see it in theaters. 

I'll just have to Redbox it .

Edit: I have just been told that it is now officially out of theaters near me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

This is our trailer release for the day:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOHl9d08e3c[/YOUTUBE]

Superman and John McClain.  

More importantly.  Drive comes out on DVD and Blu Ray tomorrow.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me Rukia. I'll make sure I Redbox Drive tomorrow(if it doesn't run out of copies) .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

What's up with Sigourney Weaver playing these mysterious characters in spy movies recently?


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Drive is already out here  I'm holding out for awhile because I might have a date but am kinda broke at the moment  

Dare me to take a girl to watch Shame on a first date. I won't be getting a second that's for sure but I would have watched it .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

I _triple_-dog dare you.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually like to get to know my dates.  Sitting quietly in a theater isn't the proper way to do so.  A pub, a restaurant, a sporting event.  These are more typical choices for me.  

The last movie date I went on was Pirates of the Caribbean.  The first one.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck it  why not. I really want to watch that movie even if it's at the expense of someone else .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

The first date I went on was never.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Well Rukia im the same, however I actually met her for coffee on Sunday. Wasn't really a date rather just catching up. You went to watch pirates? Did she love it?


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The first date I went on was never.



Soon mate, soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> Well Rukia im the same, however I actually met her for coffee on Sunday. Wasn't really a date rather just catching up. You went to watch pirates? Did she love it?


We both agreed it stunk.  I had a lot of fun with that one.  I remember a trip to Medieval Times.  Getting severely drunk together and screaming for the Red Knight.  Good times.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

Pirates 1 is pretty good.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Compared to the other contraptions that followed after? Stunna I agree.


----------



## Z (Jan 30, 2012)

I liked the 2nd and 3rd one as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

Even if it didn't have sequels I'd still like the first movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2012)

Yu Yu Hakusho: Chapter Black

If there's a high point to the series, this is it.  The most interesting part of this arc really is the fun ideas that Togashi had made in the manga and seeing them realized and at times even more fleshed out in the anime.  The territories were very cool in that it deviated from the standard slugfests that are all over manga.  Yeah there were fights and the finale is pretty much the epitome of punches to the face but it was nice that there was more to this arc than that.  Shinobu was also a much better villain that Toguro and I liked how he was pretty ambiguous throughout and slowly finding out more about him as the arc went on.    All the characters receive strong development especially Koenma who went from a goofy character to a ruler with deep regret and conviction.  Overall the whole arc moves at a fast pace and the epilogue is perfect.  The Demon World intro is also pretty great and sets up for the future.  Or at least it would have....


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2012)

Sensui wasn't gay


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

Is so. Togashi confirmed it apparently.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2012)

lol, Sensui was obviously gay even in the american dub. He;s just not flamboyant.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2012)

Vault said:


> Drive is already out here  I'm holding out for awhile because I might have a date but am kinda broke at the moment
> 
> Dare me to take a girl to watch Shame on a first date. I won't be getting a second that's for sure but I would have watched it .



there should be a Insanity Wolf meme based on this.

Take Her to Theatre for First Date...

Watch Shame.


Do it. Do it. DO IT!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't mind Craig that much, not the biggest fan of him but he played a crappy character pretty well. The guy sucks at investigating, his daughter and Lisbeth do more.

Shame on a first date. Lol. I'm not sure I'd recommend it. She's gonna think you're a freak


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The guy sucks at investigating,* his daughter *and Lisbeth do more.


Nice.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Beats going alone  I will act like I just randomly picked the movie. Little would she know


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Vault I bet you'll end up watching the Vow instead with Tatum:ho


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

She might _*love*_ it, in which case, WinRar.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Vault I bet you'll end up watching the Vow instead with Tatum:ho


That movie isn't a complete loss.  Rachel McAdams dude.  Maybe her famous butt double even signed on for the film?  ATASS


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

I will never betray my love for cinema .

If she loves it then it would be fucking awesome. And I mean like it for the right reasons ofcourse.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

> That movie isn't a complete loss. Rachel McAdams dude. Maybe her famous butt double even signed on for the film? ATASS



Have you seen the trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cewGKYVyMHQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Dat acting


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

The acting  

Dattatum


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Luckily that video isn't available in my country.  I'd actually prefer to never see the trailer.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

I can actually see people crying over this movie


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2012)

i already cried.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd watch The Vow over War Horse.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

> Side Effects
> 
> A woman turns to prescription medication as a way of handling her anxiety concerning her husband's upcoming release from prison.
> 
> Stars: Channing Tatum, Blake Lively



Can't wait for this.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that real?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2012)

Vault said:


> Enno blomkvist is a massive douche until the third book.



I was shipping Lisbeth + Blomkvist throughout the film .

Fell in love with McAdams on the film _Wedding Crashers_.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Shipping what? They had a couple of scenes and all of a sudden they were fucking and she was buying him stuff. I didn't buy it at all.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess the movie didn't touch on lisbeth's "love" for Karl as wellas it should have  then.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Fine Para you win, I'll watch Lost In translation again.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Shipping what? They had a couple of scenes and all of a sudden they were fucking and she was buying him stuff. I didn't buy it at all.



What seriously? I knew she fell for him during that computer scene, when she was looking at his family pics. I'm pretty sure Lisbeth would fall for any guy that's nice to her.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

I knew she'd begun to like him but I can't blame Blomkvist for thinking it was just a fling. Did they even talk to each other much in the film?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I knew she'd begun to like him but I can blame Blomkvist for thinking it was just a fling. Did they even talk to each other much in the film?



Yea, but you have to remember that this Lisbeth, she's not a normal girl emotionally. Imagine a guy like Mikael, one of the first persons she's come in contact with to actually treating her like a human being, she would be instantly drawn to him. And you said, Blomkvist saw it as a fling. If Mickael had fallen for Lisbeth in this film _then _it would have been a bit unrealistic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Lisbeth is basically fucked up I guess. 

One thing I sort of noticed was Mara's accent. Not really her fault but I know a few Swedes in Uni and they don't really sound like that. She sounded more Romanian or something.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea, some Swedish dude on IMDB said she did not sound Swedish. Am I the only one who found it hard to understand what Craig was saying during the movie? Especially when he was talking to the old guy at the beginning. His enunciation was terrible.


I miss Tetra a bit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

He didn't enunciate well at the start at all. Imagine if the dialogue was fast paced, we'd be fucked.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I was shipping Lisbeth + Blomkvist throughout the film .


I agree with these other guys.  Blomkvist's behavior was totally normal.  There was no reason for him to believe that their relationship was anything more than casual.

On the other hand.  Blomkvist can be accused of having bad taste.  He chose the woman with a hole in her neck.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be buying _Blade Runner: The Final Cut _and _The Tree of Life _on Blu Ray

About to watch Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

I have Blade Runner on VHS, DVD and Bluray.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

I only have it on VHS and DVD


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

I only have it on DVD


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

I have it on a Commodore 64 cartridge


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Why is there a Best film ever thread in the Section again? Didn't we have the whole best film ever fight already where Lion King beat everyone.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Why is there a Best film ever thread in the Section again? Didn't we have the whole best film ever fight already where Lion King beat everyone.



Circle of life I guess


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I have it on a Commodore 64 cartridge



hows the sound quality on that :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Lost In Translation

I liked it alot more now that I'm older. The tone of the film is great, it's not very Hollywood at all, sort of dream like and melancholic very reminiscent of European cinema. The humour relating from the culture clash was pretty funny, and I loved how subtle it was with the development of the central relationship. The dialogue was great too, not over written at all, just normal musings on life and the future done very well, incredibly relatable. And the acting was pretty good, but I have to admit I didn't care for Johansson's character and Murray was sort of a douche towards the end. 

Lip my stockings/10


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

LIP MY STOCKING


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxDE6NmKl14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone watch any foreign films from last year?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Anyone watch any foreign films from last year?


Yes. This one.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snUuMG9vgxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

You love that film don't you Gaiash

I watched A Separation.

I still need to watch The Artist, Haunters (abit like Death Note meets Akira), Kid with a Bike, The Yellow Sea, Skin I live in and The Troll Hunter. And I need to get to We need to talk about Kevin. So many films


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lost In Translation
> 
> I liked it alot more now that I'm older. The tone of the film is great, it's not very Hollywood at all, sort of dream like and melancholic very reminiscent of European cinema. The humour relating from the culture clash was pretty funny, and I loved how subtle it was with the development of the central relationship. The dialogue was great too, not over written at all, just normal musings on life and the future done very well, incredibly relatable. And the acting was pretty good, but I have to admit I didn't care for Johansson's character and Murray was sort of a douche towards the end.
> 
> Lip my stockings/10



you think he was the douche but not Scarlett's character?

she was the one in what seemed to be a loveless marriage. her interaction with her husband made wonder why they got together in the first place.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Charlotte was a girl who had no idea what she wanted to do in life so decided to get married instead, she was young and foolish and would learn from it so I didn't mind her so much. But Murray's character cheated on his wife because he was bored for a week, a douche.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Scarlett's husband seemed like a mahoosive douche wad too

I'd have cheated on him


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Plus how can you resist da Murray


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

He was busy with work though, I wouldn't call him a massive douche. His flirting with Anna Faris was the only thing I could see she should have any issues over.



> Plus how can you resist da Murray



Oh Mr. Harris! Don't touch me Mr. Bob Harris! Just lip my stocking!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

He was basically ignoring her at the expense of that cretinous celeb, but ionno, he seemed like a bit of a dick regardless. It was nothing specific he did, he just seemed completely and utterly unaware of how his wife was feeling, or that she was even there most of the time.

I wouldn't have married him, that's all I'm saying


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Imo they both didn't know what to do as a married couple. Also Giovanni Ribisi was probably high as usual aswell.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed on Bill being a douche towards the end. He had a random one night stand too, even though the Scarlett affair was sort of worse in a way.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought it was pretty funny when Bill Murray was taking a shower in that movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

One was affair of the heart. The other an affair of the pants. It's odd how we really only give a shit about the pants one when the other one is much more of a problem.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Plus how can you resist da Murray



this but how can you resist Scarlett..in her underwear half the time. 	. what court would convict that?

but seriously they should have showed her relationship with her husband coming to some kind of resolution they made it seem like it's nothing important to me. 

yes Murray bit into the fruit of temptation just a little bit, but in the end he chose to go back with his wife.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

IRL I'd be more concerned about the latter.

Edit: Honestly, that marriage probably wasn't going to last, it didn't seem like they'd got to know each other enough before jumping into marriage. I preferred it unresolved.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Affair of the Pants

A bored housewife has an affair with the man next door because they share poor acting skills.

Starring Blake Lively, Channing Tatum and Hayden Christensen.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd have an affair of the pants with Blake Lively

Certainly not an affair of the heart. Or brain.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd like to see Blake Lively in a Showgirls type of role.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Charlotte was a girl who had no idea what she wanted to do in life so decided to get married instead, she was young and foolish and would learn from it so I didn't mind her so much. But Murray's character cheated on his wife because he was bored for a week, a douche.



there were lots of hints that Murray's character was in a difficult marriage that was having problems.  I'm not saying it's right that he cheated but it wasn't just cause he was bored.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

His wife did bitterly suggest that he stay in Japan if he liked the food so much


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

People that are stunned by his decision to cheat don't understand his character at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

I understand why he cheats but he's still a douche. Also who doesn't have martial problems? But then I'm getting it wrong, these are vulnerable people with issues, not Hollywood heartthrobs in a chick flick.

Also what do you think he whispered to her at the end?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

"I've got a 12 inch boner"


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2012)

*The Troll Hunter*

Cool idea, good execution. It's a bit hard to take this seriously and it probably wasn't the creator's aim. Probably. Aside from some scientific explanations and insight into the hunting business it also has lore and fairy tail stuff.

*Spoiler*: __ 



They can feel if you're Christian. Even respond angrily to Christian songs. Really now 



But strangely enough this movie worked. The hunter is the best part of the movie, didn't care much for the filming crew. The cgi is also pretty good and there were some beautiful sceneries. Surely the budget of this is nothing compared to Hollywood mockumentaries, yet I think this belongs among the better ones. 



ThePseudo said:


> Anyone watch any foreign films from last year?



A Separation

watch it

also you have Deckard in your ava, but have "Lisbeth Salander" in your custom title. Sort of funny


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2012)

A Separation is the best movie I've seen from 2011 probably.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

It was the best movie I watched last year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It was the best movie I watched last year.


Was War Horse the worst?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

I refuse to watch that weep fest.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You love that film don't you Gaiash


Yes. It's not only my favourite film of last year but one of my favourite movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh shit.  Garrus just died again.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

What a lad.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Chronicle seems to be getting good reviews:



> It isn't wholly original but it does brim with emotion, imagination and modern implication. Take that, Bats.



I liked this one


----------



## Nakor (Jan 31, 2012)

Did anyone see this:


How amusing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> hahaha


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Has Ford stopped drinking yet?


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

The Thin Red Line on TV  Too bad it started over an hour ago. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2012)

>i'm blade runner

what


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Malick is a hack.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

> The Thin Red Line on TV  Too bad it started over an hour ago. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Film 4 is having a Directors season so watch out for films after 9 this week. I was gonna watch Thin Red Line too but it's gonna finish too late.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Malick is a hack.



troll harder


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't watch Thin Red Line on tv what are you thinking :|

unless its like HBO with no commercials


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Film 4 is having a Directors season so watch out for films after 9 this week. I was gonna watch Thin Red Line too but it's gonna finish too late.



I know, they are actually showing some decent films. Thin Red Line is like 2hr 50mins isnt it? Yeah that is kinda long. Good thing i downloaded it the other day so i will just watch it then. 

Rukia, The Thin Red Line is arguably the best war movie ever made :/ I absolutely love the movie. However Malick is hit and miss i agree.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

Vault make sure the version you dled was the Criterion Edition

its all kinds of pretty


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

I havent actually opened the download lemme check.

edit 

Its not :/


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

> The Thin Red Line is arguably the best war movie ever made :/



Take that back


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2012)

Am I the only one in this thread that's actually seen that movie?


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Take that back



 

This made me laugh really loud 

Yes Stunna, i think you are.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit.  Garrus just died again.



Rukai, how much more times will Garrus have to die for you? .

Speaking of which, I still gotta make a file where Ash is alive, and Rachni Queen dead, and save the Collector Base.



Stunna said:


> Am I the only one in this thread that's actually seen that movie?



Yes, because only 15 year olds can enjoy a horse movie .


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

I prefer Lincoln Rhyme so much more man


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Vault said:


> I prefer Lincoln Rhyme so much more man



I know bro . I miss that name, but it was troublesome having it taken on every other site(didn't know Rhyme was THAT famous).

I like my new username....the name of Dirty Harry's gun, and the combination of books.

I dunno, it might just be my inner geek it appeals to  .


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

You read the same stuff i do mate, i cant be mad at you brohan


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Take that back


LMMFAO!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Vault said:


> You read the same stuff i do mate, i cant be mad at you brohan



Agreed .

I wonder what ass hat will try to make another Lincoln Rhyme movie. The Bone Collector movie was awful, I even fell asleep during it.

Lincoln Rhyme just isn't movie material. Damn, I just reminded myself that I need to watch that Pendergast movie .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

There is one thing I like about the Bone Collector.  The killer and I share the same profession!  

What did you think about Mirai Nikki this week, Lincoln?  Looks like Yuki's father is a bit of an 'M'.  And Minene continues to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> There is one thing I like about the Bone Collector.  The killer and I share the same profession!
> 
> What did you think about Mirai Nikki this week, Lincoln?  Looks like Yuki's father is a bit of an 'M'.  And Minene continues to be fucking awesome.



Yuki's father is very corny(hilarious how Yuno was willing to just stab him right there in front of Yuki) . I like Minene but her comedy scenes seem a bit over-the-top. For comedy, 12th should've stuck around. He has to be my favorite diary holder .


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

This anime talk


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2012)

I know that feel.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on Vault . Watch some Mirai Nikki. Has to be one of the best animes of last year.

Mirai Nikki and Fate/Zero were my two favorite animes of last year. Luckily Mirai Nikki runs all the way into April(if I did my math right).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Rukai, how much more times will Garrus have to die for you? .


I ain't gonna lie.  When I play Mass Effect 3 I'm going to have a hard time finding a file on my hard drive with a still breathing Garrus.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I ain't gonna lie.  When I play Mass Effect 3 I'm going to have a hard time finding a file on my hard drive with a still breathing Garrus.



Have you actually destroyed the Collector Base yet ? Ya know what, I should really kill of Samara and Jacob. I hate them both, but the "let everyone survive" feeling gets me every time....


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukia's a monster


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

I know :ho. His first playthrough will have him getting slaughtered by Cerberus because he let them have the base.

It'll serve you right Rukia, for killing Garrus so many times .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

My team has always survived, I have no casualties


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

I really think my PS3 ME 2 game has a glitch (I only have PS3, so I have to use the Genesis comic to make my ME 1 decisions). I never have enough points to break up Jack and Miranda's fight. 

And by the end of the game, I have a full BAR Paragon bar, and my charm is still not available. Sucks .


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Samara, Jack and Miranda all dead in my play through 

Tali as the love interest ftw


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Tali is the only love interest I have(my Infiltrator file). All my other Shepards don't even have a love interest .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

It's fucking hard to get Morinth guys.  My renegade bar had to be completely filled.  Actions are a lot easier as a paragon.

Vault, the only Talia I want as a love interest goes by the name al Ghul.  Seriously.  I don't know why people like the Quarian.  Any time you do something she disagrees with she immediately starts whining about how she trusted you.  I fucking savored turning the evidence of her father's experiments over to the Migrant Fleet.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Lincoln  You impress me yet again.

edit 

Rukia  Al ghul is sexy but Tali is just so amazing. That accent gets me all the time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be honest here Rukia:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think you're a sadist


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Vault said:


> This anime talk


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPweZSzuO9A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'll be honest here Rukia:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Not true at all.  I totally want Minene as my coach.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Then you're a masochist ?

(Shit, I need to get back to Angel Beats too, fuck my anime list is LONG)


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

That angel beats music is amazing man. So nostalgic, i remember the days when i was just watching alot of anime without worrying much about the world.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't watch a lot of anime right now either . Two AP classes is tougher than I imagined. Luckily, I split the work up with my brother .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on man.  Not buying those excuses.  I work full-time 40 hours a week.  I'm on-call 20% of the year and I am working on my Master's Degree.  

On a film related note.  It won't be long now.  I wrote a lengthy post about a month ago about why I consider Hunger Games to be such an important film for 2012.  We are about 6 weeks out now.  The one thing I find troubling is that we haven't seen a new trailer recently.  I'm in the "there is no way this thing can touch Battle Royale" camp.  But I am still hopeful.  I think there is a chance it can be good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

All I know is that The Hunger Games is based off a teen book series, and it's shot in my state .


----------



## Jena (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of _The Hunger Games_ books so I'm looking forward to the movie.
We'll see if it's good.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

The trailer looks very promising i must admit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> and I need to finish To Aru Majutsu Index II.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pREOMmhHyU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2012)

warrior-9/10

very beautiful film, the actors were excellent, one of the best movies i've seen so far in 2011.

I still have alot of 2011 films to watch


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

I still haven't seen Warrior.  The trailer practically showed the entire film.  But I guess I should give it a chance at some point.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't watched it either.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

I was interested in MMA for a while.  But I got burnt out.  There are way too many events during the year.  Every month there is another PPV Event.  I couldn't keep up with it.  Aren't they on like UFC 200 by now?  Pretty soon they will overtake Naruto.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2012)

I was into MMA for a good minute, just before it blew up to be the huge phenomenon it is now.  Rampage Jackson was my favorite fighter.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2012)

And I don't like it when you guys talk about games I've never played with

Planescape: Torment or Portal 2

let's talk about those


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2012)

or

you can play more games


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2012)

lack of hardware, man 

I'll be getting my new notebook maybe next week, then I can start catching up with the last 5 years or so


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

Warrior was a good movie.

And I'm confident The Hunger Games will be better than Battle Royale.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

Made of Honor. 10/10

Oscar winning stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Oscar winning stuff.


If War Horse is able to get a nomination...


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2012)

*Blade Runner: Directors Cut* - 8.6/10.

I honestly expected the film to look really dated, in fact that's is the main reason I wanted to buy the Final Cut, glad to know I was wrong. In my opinion the characters make this film; Roy, Rachael and Priscilla were wonderful and without them the film would have been a bit dull. It's nice to see that the Replicants were not portrayed as psychotic villains. I felt sorry for each one that got put down.

Deckard was great too. Definitely one of the best and`realistic protagonist I've seen on film. He doesn't come off as a generic sci-fi hero guy at all . Deckard was just doing his job, nothing more, nothing less.

I wish the plot had a  bit more flesh on it though. One moment Deckard is eating in the Chinese man's shop and before  you know it, the show down with Roy ends. Movie felt really short.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Warrior was a good movie.
> 
> And I'm confident The Hunger Games will be better than Battle Royale.



You probably will whether it's really the case or not.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I was interested in MMA for a while.  But I got burnt out.  There are way too many events during the year.  Every month there is another PPV Event.  I couldn't keep up with it.  Aren't they on like UFC 200 by now?  Pretty soon they will overtake Naruto.



holy shit, once a month? that's insane!! that's like half of football season and a 6th of basketball season :ho.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2012)

those events cost money to see man


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2012)

Parallax said:


> those events cost money to see man



They cost about as much money as music, tv, movies and video games do, which is about none if you catch my drift.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2012)

not watching sporting events as they happen is lame

but yeah I get your drift


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

Parallax said:


> You probably will whether it's really the case or not.



Hey, it's not really a tough act to beat at all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2012)

Parallax said:


> not watching sporting events as they happen is lame
> 
> but yeah I get your drift



im talking about live streams!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2012)

internets-how does it work!

I hate MMA, probably because I never catch the good bloody matches. every time i watch the guys just roll around the mat punching eachother in nuts.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> internets-how does it work!
> 
> I hate MMA, probably because I never catch the good bloody matches. every time i watch the guys just roll around the mat punching eachother in nuts.



I love it when they stand up and fight, but sadly, most of it is just them rolling around on the mat.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> internets-how does it work!
> 
> I hate MMA, probably because I never catch the good bloody matches. every time i watch the guys just roll around the mat punching eachother in nuts.



The ground is interesting in a different way. When you can watch it and understand what's going on, it can get slightly intense.

But yeah, stand-up is where it's at.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

House of flying daggers is on again. Even though it's silly I really love the movie.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2012)

I prefer Hero myself. I hate Crouching Tiger.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2012)

Danny the Dog/Unleashed was quite good.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

*Some Like it Hot*

First cross-dressing comedy I've seen that I enjoyed. Thumbs up. A good way to kcik off TCM's 31 Days of Oscars. Rocky comes on next!

"Nobody's perfect"


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2012)

But Stunna, I was under the impression that you loved Dirty Dancing .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

Never seen it actually.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2012)

This show is still fucking awesome!  Just got done watching three episodes.

Steins;Gate:  A.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLGS_rNSlKU[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously.  Watch it if you haven't yet.  There is a reason it was chosen as the best anime of 2011.

Btw, there is a top 10 movies thread going on right now.  I fucking killed it.  Terrific selections by me.  Everyone jumped on the Eternal Sunshine bandwagon after I gave that great film the props it deserves.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

You have Battle Royale on your list.

You didn't kill jack.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

*Rocky*

Watched it again 'cause it was on 31 Days of Oscar. Great as usual. Thumbs up.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

that awkward moment when you rep when you meant to neg 

Point still stands though. For such an esteemed viewer you sure love to dick-ride mediocrity, Rukia.


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> that awkward moment when you rep when you meant to neg
> 
> Point still stands though. For such an esteemed viewer you sure love to dick-ride mediocrity, Rukia.



That awesome moment when you realize that you're above negging someone


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyway, bought my copy of 'Drive' on bluray yesterday--received an _excellent_ visual and audio transfer. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 1, 2012)

As far as getting back on topic, I'm in a GDT mood, so I think I will watch 'El Orfanato', a nice Spanish horror flick which he produced.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2012)

i dont see a point in posting my top ten in that thread, none of my choices are gonna win


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2012)

House of Flying Daggers is HIGHLY overrated. At best, it's so bad it's good. Then again, I watched the dub, so the dialogue might've been suckier. But even the action and visuals underwhelmed me.

Unstoppable: B+

At its core, its just a very Hollywoodish, conventional movie. But I do think it's very exciting and once it gets going, it never stops.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Unstoppable: B+
> 
> But I do think it's very exciting and once it gets going, it never stops.




You never fail to deliver


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 2, 2012)

A Serbian Film
It was made to disturb obviously but it proves that there are really psychopaths in our world who would do those things.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You never fail to deliver



Hey, sometimes a guy has just gotta be entertained. 

"A Serbian Film" is one of the few movies of its notoriety I have little desire to watch.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 2, 2012)

If anything it makes Hostel look like a joke but fuck the one who made this movie is obviously sick in the head...


----------



## Girl I don't care (Feb 2, 2012)

Last movie I saw..again. Was Hero. 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2012)

Im a sucker for gore, even disturbing gore if its done right. But I dont see how a scene where a dude rapes an infant child CAN work. It's either going to be too realistic (therefore, too sick) or its going to be too silly.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 2, 2012)

It was too sick (pretty realistic).. the whole movie is sick as fuck...
There is fun gore like Ichi The Killer, Kill Bill or Tokyo Gore Police and there is sick - disturbing gore combined with sex which sickens you.. the Serbian film belongs to the latter category...


----------



## Chainer (Feb 2, 2012)

*If you guys don't like someone, don't talk about him. Put each other on ignore. If you guys keep bringing this bullshit up, there will be consequences. I am tired of babysitting this thread.*​


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

I was gonna point fingers, but then I figured Chainer might ban me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Who brought anything up? Did I miss something?

Anyway gonna watch Artist today on a late showing, it looks cheesy as fuck but I hope it's okay.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

Ain't gonna lie.  I might watch Groundhog Day tonight.





Ennoea said:


> Who brought anything up? Did I miss something?


I guess some posts must have been deleted.  I certainly don't see anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

> I might watch Groundhog Day tonight.



Bill Marray is awesome as it that movie. One of my favourite comedies, though Andie MacDowell kinda sucks imo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I might watch Groundhog Day tonight.



_"It's gonna be cold. It's gonna be grey. And it's gonna last you for the rest of your life."_


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

About to watch Kung Fu Panda 2, Jena and Stunna is it any good?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2012)

*Michael Bay:*_Rats my boy, they mad?
_
*Brett Ratner:* _Yep, they mad
_




_These _men are Hacks Rukia. Notice their smug smile?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> About to watch Kung Fu Panda 2, Jena and Stunna is it any good?


Well.  The first Kung Fu Panda was awful so...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Well.  The first Kung Fu Panda was awful so...



The second one is much worse.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

Very similar directors. One likes explosives more than the other i guess.

edit 

Yeah the first Kung Fu Panda was atrocious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2012)

I made it a rule not to watch anything that has jack black in it, even if it's a cameo.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

Atleast i dont have to see his ugly mug


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 2, 2012)

He was alright in High Fidelity

Or rather he was a dick, but he was supposed to be.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

First one was pretty good. I haven't seen the second one though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> Yeah the first Kung Fu Panda was atrocious


Exactly.  So why are you inquiring about the second?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

The Artist

It's a classic tale of a man (Hollywood actor here) refusing to adapt to the new age and thus becoming obsolete, while the girl he helped to gain a foothold slowly becomes a star. 

This was surprisingly good. Yes it's desperately trying to be an authentic Silent film, and then there are the winks, the cheesy grins and the nods to the screen, but overall it's fun to watch even if a little too calculated. 

The script was pretty predictable for the most part but it did it's job nicely leading the film to a tense climax. The most impressive thing here was probably Jean Dujardin tho, he just had the essence of a 30's actor, he'll probably take the Oscar. The girl however not so much, pretty wooden for the most part. And the music was beautiful, I'm gonna get the OST for this.

I can see why the press is going gaga over it, it's a film about movies and the struggle to adapt to the new age, not to mention inoffensive. Not really everyone's cup of tea but it had a Hitchcock-ish quality to it which I love so I liked it. Not sure if it's a classic though.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I made it a rule not to watch anything that has jack black in it, even if it's a cameo.


Not even School of Rock or the old Tenacious D stuff?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

So is it possible that Chronicle is actually good?  Or did it just manage to fool a lot of critics?  The word has been overwhelmingly positive so far.  And even an eternal optimist like myself couldn't have imagined this in the best case scenario.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

It's probably a solid film. I doubt I'll watch it in the Cinema though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the idea of the movie, Deconstructions when done right are really cool.  Who knows if the movie will actually work

*Contagion*

Hey I really enjoyed this.  There's a detached almost objective view all throughout the movie and hopping around and seeing how this affects on a micro and macro level was pretty interesting.  The acting was solid, the pace was tight and just overall a very well made movie that offered a better spin on this kind of scenario than most films on the subject do.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll be seeing it with friends this weekend. I'd say I'll confirm if it's good or not, but everything I like is crap anyway.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

I want to see a grade Para


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

Parallax said:


> *Contagion*
> 
> Hey I really enjoyed this.  There's a detached almost objective view all throughout the movie and hopping around and seeing how this affects on a micro and macro level was pretty interesting.  The acting was solid, the pace was tight and just overall a very well made movie that offered a better spin on this kind of scenario than most films on the subject do.


I enjoyed Contagion as well.

I thought it was incredibly effective.

I was devastated when poor Marion Cotillard was taken hostage though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

I too share your admiration for Marion Cotillard Rukia, she would make a good Catwoman.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Exactly.  So why are you inquiring about the second?



Dunno really i want to watch something 2wth ridiculous martial arts i suppose. Thats why i will watch 5 deadly venoms i guess. 

She wasnt really a hostage


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't wanna grade it
















probaby a solid B


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

Watch Ninja Scroll.

Listen up.  New Hunger Games trailer can be found in this link.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

I love Ninja Scroll.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I too share your admiration for Marion Cotillard Rukia, she would make a good Catwoman.


No shit.  She would also make an amazing Talia al Ghul.  That's the problem.  The Dark Knight Rises needs her to play both roles.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

She'd make a tall Bane aswell.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The Artist
> 
> It's a classic tale of a man (Hollywood actor here) refusing to adapt to the new age and thus becoming obsolete, while the girl he helped to gain a foothold slowly becomes a star.
> 
> ...



Agreed, he was spot on. Absolutely loved him.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2012)

That 'Hunger Games' movie looks fucking dreadful.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Battle Royale Twilight.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2012)

They're showing Norwegian Wood in a theater next to my town.  I'm working, committed to going to a concert on saturday night, and watching the Superbowl on Sunday.  I will watch this movie somehow.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2012)

*The Grey*

This movie is so so so above the internet meme surrounding it. Amazing film through and through. Liam Neeson hasn't given a preformance this good in a long time.

Once more into the fray
 Into the last good fight I'll ever know 
Live and die on this day
 Live and die on this day


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

My brother said it's like the Descent.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI_8mN02Qow&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I can't breath!!! *gasps for air*


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

*A Clockwork Orange - 10/10*

Hmm this might be my favourite Kubrick movie however there is still Strangelove which is still mesmerising, "Mein Fuhrer, I can walk!", seriously nothing beats that ending, has to be the best ending ever! I now also have this weird habit now that i pay more attention to the background of Stanley's movies rather than the characters. Its just really marvellous the little things you pick up when you pay close attention to the background.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

Good review Vault.  Love that movie.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2012)

Love A Clockwork Orange... Used to play PC FPS games in a Droogs clan. We stomped people like they were old drunken homeless men.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm getting my kaiju fix on Encore, they're playing 'Godzilla VS. Mothra: Battle For Earth', haha.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

Apparently I'm still too young to appreciate that movie. /rolls eyes

When do you recommend I re-watch it?


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Apparently I'm still too young to appreciate that movie. /rolls eyes
> 
> When do you recommend I re-watch it?



I saw it when I was younger than you


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

I marked down the movie for it's gratuitous rape scenes and someone told me I'd appreciate it when I'm older.

Don't know how that works.


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Battle Royale Twilight.


Ack! Don't say that. It bugs me when I hear things like that. 
At least read the books before you say that. The romance is barely even in there (which, of course, they're going to completely ignore and play up the romance so that the crazy hormonal teenage girls will flock to it in droves. When I hear "Team Peeta" vs "Team Gale" is when I will start to eat my appendages.)

...I don't know why I'd be eating my appendages. Apparently that's the only thing I could think of that extremely angry people do.



Vault said:


> *A Clockwork Orange - 10/10*
> 
> Hmm this might be my favourite Kubrick movie however there is still Strangelove which is still mesmerising, "Mein Fuhrer, I can walk!", seriously nothing beats that ending, has to be the best ending ever! I now also have this weird habit now that i pay more attention to the background of Stanley's movies rather than the characters. Its just really marvellous the little things you pick up when you pay close attention to the background.


Excellent movie.
All my female friends are creeped out that I like it. What the flying fuck. It's a damn good movie. 
But naked people eeww omg rape violence you're a pervert, Jena.


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2012)

*The Artist* - A!

I really loved this!  I've seen a few silent films but none of them recent, so it was nice to see what modern technology can contrinute to the process.  I'm really hoping Jean Dujardin gets that Oscar, because he was brilliant with or without a voice.  And hey, the man can dance!


----------



## Z (Feb 2, 2012)

How good is Barry Lyndon compared to other Kubrick films? I'm going to watch it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw A Clockwork Orange for the first time in 2010, and I enjoyed it in spite of its dark and violent nature. The fact that this movie made the viewer question whether or not he or she should feel sorry for the main character's situation is pretty amazing.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I watched Warrior and it was pretty good, too cliched though...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I marked down the movie for it's gratuitous rape scenes and someone told me I'd appreciate it when I'm older.
> 
> Don't know how that works.



it's the truth though


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Sengoku Basara-Last Party 6/10*

Uh well, it was far too much random and the plot is far too much childish. There are far too much random appearances of characters that made little relevance or just for them to appear. Motonari is an example. After losing to Yukimura from Season 2, he came back again in here with the same ship just to fight Motochika. As seen, Mori seemed not to have progress.
But I'll stop here, I wouldn't wanna spoil out other details.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> *A Clockwork Orange - 10/10*
> 
> Hmm this might be my favourite Kubrick movie however there is still Strangelove which is still mesmerising, "Mein Fuhrer, I can walk!", seriously nothing beats that ending, has to be the best ending ever! I now also have this weird habit now that i pay more attention to the background of Stanley's movies rather than the characters. Its just really marvellous the little things you pick up when you pay close attention to the background.



That is the thing about most of Kubrick's movies his characters don't have classic character arcs. Instead he keeps the character static and alters the world around them.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> Ack! Don't say that. It bugs me when I hear things like that.
> At least read the books before you say that. The romance is barely even in there (which, of course, they're going to completely ignore and play up the romance so that the crazy hormonal teenage girls will flock to it in droves. When I hear "Team Peeta" vs "Team Gale" is when I will start to eat my appendages.)
> 
> ...I don't know why I'd be eating my appendages. Apparently that's the only thing I could think of that extremely angry people do.
> ...



Don't worry mijo, they are "creeped out" because they still suffer from ignorance. They don't see the major conflict of the film being inside the characters themselves.


Good for you... being a little more enlightened than your peers.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

> I marked down the movie for it's gratuitous rape scenes and someone told me I'd appreciate it when I'm older.
> 
> Don't know how that works



When you're older you'll realise that the younger you didn't appreciate it, that's how it works


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

I can appreciate something while not enjoying watching the violation of women. I don't think that kind of thing changes with age. I'd hope not anyway.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Read the book Stunna

It's really good


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Stunna only reads the Bible.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

That's really funny. Yeah, I can think _everything else_ in the movie's great, but I don't like the rape scenes?

HE'S AN IMMATURE CHRISTFAG, PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Dude just wait a few years, if you think we sat there fapping to the scenes then you don't get it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

I get it. I'm not saying you guys circle-jerked to the rape scenes, I just said I didn't like them.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

What's everyone's favourite audio commentary?


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I get it. I'm not saying you guys circle-jerked to the rape scenes, I just said I didn't like them.



None of us liked the rape scenes.

The point is that the film is brilliant in the sense that you ultimately don't know whether to hate Alex, like him or both. I really can not think of any other film that forces you into such a complex situation... 

I mean, during the film... you love him, and then you hate him, and then you hate him more, and then love him and even pity him...

Really, that's the beauty of it all.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What's everyone's favourite audio commentary?



I genuinely don't think I've ever listened to one all the way through.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What's everyone's favourite audio commentary?



American Beauty and Superbad.

Easily...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Taxi Driver 8/10


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2012)

The Fight Club one with Fincher, Pitt and Norton is really good.


Stunna you aren't supposed to like the rape scenes.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Ooh I might have to check that one out


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The Fight Club one with Fincher, Pitt and Norton is really good.
> 
> 
> Stunna you aren't supposed to like the rape scenes.



Haven't seen it. Will have to buy FC just for that though...

Is it on DVD or Bluray versions?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> None of us liked the rape scenes.
> 
> The point is that the film is brilliant in the sense that you ultimately don't know whether to hate Alex, like him or both. I really can not think of any other film that forces you into such a complex situation...
> 
> ...



Yeah... I get that. But whatever.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd be more worried if you loved rape scenes Stunna


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2012)

It is on the 2 disc DVD and th Blu Rays.

I find the best commentaries are either Directors or multiple people watching in the same room. The LOTR movies have them but they are all watching the movie separately and what  they are saying is cut together and it is pretty bland.


Also the Matrix Trilogy has a commentary by the same 3 film/culture critics and it stands out because the Wachowski's wanted them to be as honest as they wanted so as the movies continue it is a VERY Interesting listen.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yeah... I get that. But whatever.




You're a tough cookie for only being 16


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Taleran said:


> It is on the 2 disc DVD and th Blu Rays.
> 
> I find the best commentaries are either Directors or multiple people watching in the same room. The LOTR movies have them but they are all watching the movie separately and what  they are saying is cut together and it is pretty bland.



Nice. Going to Amazon to order...

I like Multiple People Commentaries... That's why Superbad is one of my favorites. Everyone is commentating via webcast in two groups. One is Apatow/Jonah Hill/Apatow's preteen daughter and the other group is everyone else... It's hilarious. Jonah Hill can't stop himself from cursing and it causes a lot of drama... it's funny shit...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

Z said:


> How good is Barry Lyndon compared to other Kubrick films? I'm going to watch it.


I think its boring.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2012)

You would 

It isn't one of my favorites but it is Kubrick so it is better than most.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

Well.  He asked how it compared to other Kubrick films.  I think the answer is not very well.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2012)

I like it better than Spartacus and Lolita


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2012)

First movie i watched in two weeks:

*Paprika: 4/5*

Saw the movie in the kids department (!) of a store here (because if its animated it just has to be a kids movie - no exceptions) for 10 bucks and since there was a lot of talk about it i bought it.

First of all i don't get all those Inception comparisons basically all they have in common are a few visual details and the dream concept. :shrug

The movie mainly lives from its great colors and visual style when depicting the dreams. Those are highly creative but suffer from being a bit repetitive which - although intended - annoyed me a bit. The animation itself sometimes was a bit choppy but in the big scenes everything was just fine. You really get the weirdness of a dream and it had a lot of nice details referencing subconcious things.

I would have liked to get a bit more insight into the Atsuko and Paprika characters and how exactly they are in relation to each other especially since i watched the movie with a friend who studied psychotherapy - she just can't watch anything without analyzing each charter. 
The "villain" was also a bit strange since he wasn't really developed and at the end was brought down via deus ex machina. Or how exactly did Atsuko and Paprika come into all of this? There wasn't really an in universe explanation.

I thought about giving the movie 5 points just because it was highly entertaining with likable characters (Paprika is just adorable) and the visuals to back it up. Had to subtract one point though because of the soundtrack - i just can't get into this "hi-speed" vocalic j-pop stuff and the continuing usage of these (annoying) nonsensical speeches of the dreaming characters.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I like it better than Spartacus and Lolita



Eyes Wide Shut is my least favourite Kubrick movie.


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I like it better than Spartacus and Lolita



I find it hard to like Lolita because of how much it was toned down. I completely understand why it was (made it in the 1960s) but it really cuts into the story. I think Kubrick even said that he wouldn't have made the movie if he'd known how strict the censorship was going to be (I remember reading that somewhere, I just can't remember where).

But I do think that _Lolita_ also has a disadvantage as a film because the novel is completely stuck in the main character's head. We see everything through his warped eyes, which is challenging to do without resorting to using a VO every two seconds.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Spartacus is technically amazing but I don't like the epics of the era so it's probably my least favourite aswell.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> Eyes Wide Shut is my least favourite Kubrick movie.



When was the last time you watched it because that movie is AMAZING.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2012)

Just the other day. Its a good movie but i just think its his weakest, dunno.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

> When was the last time you watched it because that movie is AMAZING.



My dad loves that movie. But for the same reason he loves Basic Instinct.

Guys which version of Dracula is the best? I just finished the book and I am in the mood for an adaptation.


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Guys which version of Dracula is the best? I just finished the book and I am in the mood for an adaptation.



I've no idea how it compares to the book, but I love the 1931 version.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

Eyes Wide Shot is a pretty weak film, compared to his filmography

I haven't seen Lolita though


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

Taleran said:


> When was the last time you watched it because that movie is AMAZING.


Taleran.  I never liked Eyes Wide Shut.  But I find your question to be incredibly relevant.  I have been meaning to rewatch it.  I definitely don't think I gave it a fair chance the first time I saw it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> I've no idea how it compares to the book, but I love the 1931 version.


it isn't anything like the book.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

none of the movies are really like the novel

you just gotta roll the die and hope you pick a winner


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 3, 2012)

The Departed.

Good film, end was..''awkward''.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2012)

Really awkward.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

Does awkward mean awesome?  Matt Damon's end was great.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2012)

Matt Damon getting splattered did bring a smile to myself. He was so sleazy. Its just the ending of the movie itself, I dont know but it rubbed me off in a bad way. Not to mention that elevator scene was so unexpected, guess that's what made it so effective.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 3, 2012)

It brought some emotions/reactions..some not so favorable

some raised eyebrows and a few questions..

..I see the motivation for said end..shock value, throw a few curve balls..rats/rotten world/no one's redeemable yada yada yada..still, it felt like a 'lulz' end...

it's like the film became a parody/spoof right at the end..


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

I did like the ending but I do agree with your thoughts.  Infernal Affairs did it better.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2012)

It also felt out of character, Mark's character always seemed like a cop who might seem like a maverick but overall his a morally stable character and him just outright killing Matt felt really fucking weird. But i guess thats the angle which they were going for because its a direct comparison because people would think that Leonardo's character would be the one who has had his moral compass so screwed that he would kill Matt point blank in cold blood but through all of that he still wanted to take him to jail.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You're a tough cookie for only being 16


Lol okay?


Vault said:


> Matt Damon getting splattered did bring a smile to myself. He was so sleazy. Its just the ending of the movie itself, I dont know but it rubbed me off in a bad way. Not to mention that elevator scene was so unexpected, guess that's what made it so effective.


I know right.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Tony Leung dying in Infernal Affairs was absolutely heartbreaking, shame I didn't care so much when Leo snuffed it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I keep hearing Infernal Affairs executed the end better..I'm gonna check it..

I've got a few questions about the film, maybe I missed some things..

I'm gonna copy and paste some from a forum I went to discuss the film since I only seen it last night and there were a few things that left me ''unsatisfied''


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does everyone applaud Sullivan after he shoots Costello?  Seriously, why?  That was their goal during the whole movie?  Show up to a drug deal and start shooting people?  If that?s all they were trying to do, why did they have informants planted for years?  Why did they even have an investigation if they were going to blow their load by bringing in a bunch of cop cars for a shootout at the end?  What was all that talk of ?building a case? if that's how it was gonna pan out and they would still be happy about it?

How did Billy Costigan manage to not get hurt when everyone he was with died?  He just said ?hey, I?m an informant? and they said ?Okay, we have to believe you because your bosses both don?t work here anymore?? Because prior to the last raid, he just says ''I'm gonna check something at the back'' then pops up in the police headquarters asking for his undercover wages..




I had a few more questions..but most of them..I managed to somehow answer, even if I had to stretch/reach a bit.. 

Still, I liked the film..


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Tony Leung dying in Infernal Affairs was absolutely heartbreaking, shame I didn't care so much when Leo snuffed it.



I didn't think so :\ but I did watch The Departed first so I saw it coming


----------



## tashtin (Feb 3, 2012)

The Grey - 8/10

A supremely watchable survival film, bleak, gritty and unrelenting. Liam neeson proves yet again he is more than capable action star.

The scenery and the wild landscape provide a unescapable grandeur to the film and the acting and dialogue provide the icing.

There are some scenes that are a little cheesy but it never gets to distracting. 

It will have you at the edge of your seats throughout. If you like taken you will love The grey go and see it.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

Damon's death in _The Departed _was hilarious, and Nicholson was especially terrible in the movie. I hated him in _The Departed_ for the same reasons I disliked him in _The Shining._


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't he just like do his usual Nicholson routine?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

Nicholson makes each terrifying character  he portrays come off as clowns.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2012)

Green Hornet.

I can see why some would hate it, I'm probably part of the few that actually like Seth Rogan. eventhough i'll admit he isn't an actor that has range. terribly fun movie by the way.

6/10


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

James Franco's opening scene is almost worth the price of admission. Rest of the film was crap though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> James Franco's opening scene is almost worth the price of admission. Rest of the film was crap though.



yeah that was a really good scene.


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm watching _Guy Code_ right now and that guy that played Ashy Larry in the Dave Chappelle skit is in this episode.


lol


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn I miss the chapelle show.

Ashy Larry


----------



## Z (Feb 3, 2012)

Why is Nicholson getting hated on here?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2012)

Chronicle: B+

It is actually a surprisingly good found footage film. It really gets you into it and the ending was super intense. My problem is that it struggles between the 2nd and 3rd act. Why things went downhill just didn't feel right. But otherwise, it was far better than I expected.

Dunno if I'll review it though. I dont think I have too much to say.

Edit:

On "The Departed", my problem with the ending was that the movie didn't seem to know whether it wanted you to care for Damon's character or not. Some scenes suggest that we're supposed to like him at least somewhat, other scenes not.

With the original, not only was the protagonists demise sad, the scene where Andy Lau is frozen in salute at his funeral was a good tear jerker too.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

Z said:


> Why is Nicholson getting hated on here?



Because he's a hack actor.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2012)

Someone give me something good to watch


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

Green Lantern.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2012)

But i hear its absolutely terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't seen it either actually.  The Ryan Reynolds aspect bothers me.  But I like the Green Lantern in general.  So I think maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2012)

I love Green Lantern as well. Also enjoying the comics with Sinestro back however the move seems really shitty. Alarm bells were ringing when i heard the cgi suits. Reynolds and Lively dont help either


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

Green Lantern is garbage. But you know what isn't?

*Chronicle*

This movie was darn impressive. My favorite mockumentary film so far. To steal Ennoea's phrase, the gauntlet's been thrown down pertaining to superhero movies. Thumbs up.


----------



## JunadStackz (Feb 3, 2012)

Last movie I watched = Charlie's Angels.

Why? It's a freaking classic! lol Plus my little sister said she never seen it o.0


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen it either actually.  The Ryan Reynolds aspect bothers me.  But I like the Green Lantern in general.  So I think maybe I should give it a try.





Vault said:


> I love Green Lantern as well. Also enjoying the comics with Sinestro back however the move seems really shitty. Alarm bells were ringing when i heard the cgi suits. Reynolds and Lively dont help either


Watch Green Lantern: Emerald Knights instead. It's animated and DC's animated movies are always better than their live action ones, you get more attention given to the various other members of the core and of course *Nathan Fillion* plays Hal Jordan.

Really the live action movie's biggest flaw is that it doesn't have Nathan Fillion in the lead role.


----------



## Z (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, Green Lantern sucked. 



ThePseudo said:


> Because he's a hack actor.



Elaborate.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Green lantern is horrible. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen it either actually.  The Ryan Reynolds aspect bothers me.  But I like the Green Lantern in general.  So I think maybe I should give it a try.



The CGI is pretty bad for a big budget Blockbuster. It's a very average film overall.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Feb 3, 2012)

Underwold. 5/10


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

Green Lantern was a shit sandwhich yo


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

Stunna, why aren't you a fan of Young Justice? The teams leader is black and an uncle tom so it's up your alley. Heck. even Rukia like it. and he doesn't like anything.


----------



## Raizen (Feb 3, 2012)

The Troll Hunter 5/10 (only gave it 5/10 because of the trolls)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

Who said I wasn't?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

You're never in the thread bro. If figured that you enjoyed TC more because you're so active there.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

TC?

Admittedly I haven't watched the show since it went on hiatus. Are there new episodes now?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

Of Young justice? No. The show returns March 3rd.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll be sure to tune in.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

In Time is available on the Playstation Network.  I haven't seen it yet.  But come on.  Cillian Murphy is in it.  That man is a fucking star.


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2012)

*Batman: Under the Red Hood*- 9/10
This is my favorite of the animated DC Batman movies. As with most things I like, I'm at a loss of how to describe exactly _why_ I like it without coming off as contrite and lame. But eh, fuck it, I'll be contrite and lame. The plot is dark and well-written, the voice acting is top notch (although I _really_ wish Mark Hamill was in it, it would've propelled the movie from "great" to "fucking awesome"), the animation is amazing, and, really, I just love it.

I've been reading some of the more recent Batman comics, and _Under the Red Hood_ is my next target. Me gusta.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

The Red Hood comic was pretty decent and for some reason the adaptation was a bit better.  At least that's what I think.  Winnick writes the best Todd/Hood for what it's worth


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> In Time is available on the Playstation Network.  I haven't seen it yet.  But come on.  Cillian Murphy is in it.  That man is a fucking star.



Red Eye says hello.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Evangelion You Are (Not) Alone:  B+.

Not as good as the second movie.  Mainly because its introducing characters and elements that I am already familiar with.  But still.  This is beautiful animation.  And almost 15 years later... Evangelion is still ahead of it's time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh cool.  I found another trailer for The Raid.  This one has some new scenes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1COoON-DX2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2012)

Trying to watch Evangelion the series, but now every episode I find is playing the sound extremely slow and now I'm just pissed. fml.


----------



## Z (Feb 4, 2012)

Seven Samurai - 9/10

What a movie. Superb acting, backgrounds, battles, and plot. Toshiro Mifune is really a sight on screen and he was great for comic relief, yet rose up to the challenge when called for. The other samurais were great as well. This film is one of the most realistic I've ever seen. Didn't even feel like a film to me when the battles occurred. The plot is very diverse and tackles lots of themes. I would have given this a straight ten, but the three and a half hour length did feel slightly too much.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Trying to watch Evangelion the series, but now every episode I find is playing the sound extremely slow and now I'm just pissed. fml.



try to find the remastered versions that were released a few years back, I think it's called the Platinum collection



Z said:


> Seven Samurai - 9/10
> 
> What a movie. Superb acting, backgrounds, battles, and plot. Toshiro Mifune is really a sight on screen and he was great for comic relief, yet rose up to the challenge when called for. The other samurais were great as well. This film is one of the most realistic I've ever seen. Didn't even feel like a film to me when the battles occurred. The plot is very diverse and tackles lots of themes. I would have given this a straight ten, but the three and a half hour length did feel slightly too much.



I love that movie, the more I watch it the more I love it and the length feels shorter and shorter


----------



## Z (Feb 4, 2012)

I have seen Throne of Blood, Yojimbo, Rashomon, and now Seven Samurai and it is definitely the best one of Kurosawa's right now.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

I only think Ikiru and High and Low are better.


----------



## Z (Feb 4, 2012)

Need to watch them lol.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

I like Rashomon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2012)

> Evangelion You Are (Not) Alone: B+.
> 
> Not as good as the second movie. Mainly because its introducing characters and elements that I am already familiar with. But still. This is beautiful animation. And almost 15 years later... Evangelion is still ahead of it's time.



Was that the first one? If so, I agree. I was actually pissed at it for more-or-less being an abridged version of the series. Seriously, that studio must be desperate for money as that was the second time they pulled that shit with Eva.

The King's Speech: A-

Very well made with excellent acting and great dialogue. Much better than I expected.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2012)

Ikiru is my favourite.


*Babel*

Beautiful film. Rinko Kikuchi is amazing. (Hats off to Tetra for his decent taste)

8.5/10


*Eraserhead*

One thing that always baffles me is why nonsensical films like this usually get a high rating. Does praising a film nobody understands make you look smarter or more tasteful? Anyway, I looked it up and found the following interpretation which I agree with, but I still hate abstract films in general.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Worm = sin. These creatures appear all throughout the movie. Henry even tries to hide his "little" sin from Mary at one point, only to have a nightmare where Mary is consumed by worms. Henry's room is also filled with piles dirt and dead plants as one might notice, which makes his room a breeding ground for worms.
> 
> The Baby = The product of sin. You might have noticed that the baby looks an awful lot like a worm. Futhermore, the baby is a part of Henry, and later during the dream sequence, we discover that Henry IS the baby. When Henry kills the baby, he kills himself.
> 
> ...





4/10


*Apocalypse Now*

I admit the cinematography is stunning, but the film is confusing down the end. I guess I need some background knowledge on Vietnam war to understand it?

7.5/10


*O Brother, Where Art Thou?*

Pretty hilarious, but nowhere near The Big Lebowski's level.

7.5/10


*Midnight in Paris*

An okay film, but nothing great. I wonder if it's inspired by  by any chance?

7/10


*Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring*

5 parts featuring 5 stages of a man's life. Its beauty will take your breath away. I especially love the spring (childhood) and summer (adolescence) parts.

9.5/10


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2012)

*Chronicle - 6.5/10*

Really enjoyed this movie and the story especially of Andrew but felt the ending was quite weak and let it down hence the 6.5 and not higher.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Think i will watch Emerald Knights today.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Happy Feet was on Christmas so I ended up watching it, what a load of bollocks.



> Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring



I always forget to watch this film.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

James Bond said:


> *Chronicle - 6.5/10*
> 
> Really enjoyed this movie and the story especially of Andrew but felt the ending was quite weak and let it down hence the 6.5 and not higher.


The ending was so bad you gave it a 6.5?


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm gonna have to watch this at some point. I already invested 45 minutes into watching Tosh.0's Spoiler Alert for it... Which is hilarious btw...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Wait that's a real film


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Gary Oldman

:rofl


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Green lantern is horrible. Don't waste your time.



I thought Green Lantern was barely decent. But that might just be the fact I walked in with horrible expectations.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

It's a real movie.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

Yasha said:


> *Eraserhead*
> 
> One thing that always baffles me is why nonsensical films like this usually get a high rating. Does praising a film nobody understands make you look smarter or more tasteful? Anyway, I looked it up and found the following interpretation which I agree with, but I still hate abstract films in general.
> 
> ...



It's not about people looking smarter for liking abstract (at least not people that genuine like it) it's more because of the personal meaning and interpretation that one can get from a movie like Eraserhead.  I've always liked the theory that it's about Lynch's fear of fatherhood.  There's also some personal connection to the Bible according to Lynch but no one has figured it out.

You don't really need to know about Vietnam for Apocalypse now, besides possibly about how the French were around trying to colonize it decades earlier.  You saying it's confusing is a head scratcher because it's a pretty straight forward film.


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wait that's a real film



Yes. Watch the Tosh clip... It's 45 minutes long, but his movie rants are pretty good stuffs.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

*Green Lantern: Emerald Knights - 8.5/10*

Being a big Sinestro Green Lantern fan this movie was brilliant. Loved all the flashbacks. The ending of how they defeated Krono was abit weak however it still a fantastic animated film. The quality of the animation also is just fantastic. 

Also DatMogo


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2012)

I watched *Zodiac* again and man that fucking movie gets better and better and better and better the more I watch it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

> Does praising a film nobody understands make you look smarter or more tasteful?



But it depends on the person. One may derive something from a movie that someone else doesn't. I don't think people intentionally like Eraserhead because they want to feel smarter than the rest.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, and when you don't derive anything, you're an idiot.
**


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

> Yeah, and when you don't derive anything, you're an idiot.



Did I say that? There are films that have a larger impact on some people because they understand a character, or their fears or relate to it somehow. They derive something from that movie someone else can't thus they appreciate it more. For instance your delicate sensibilities were outraged by Clockwork Orange and you can't like the film because you think it's degrading to women. Obviously someone else will have a different opinion. It's why discussing films is fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I watched *Zodiac* again and man that fucking movie gets better and better and better and better the more I watch it.


I love Zodiac.  Its criminally underrated.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Did I say that? There are films that have a larger impact on some people because they understand a character, or their fears or relate to it somehow. They derive something from that movie someone else can't thus they appreciate it more. For instance your delicate sensibilities were outraged by Clockwork Orange and you can't like the film because you think it's degrading to women. Obviously someone else will have a different opinion. It's why discussing films is fun.


I-I... was joking.

Hence the lol hidden in the um tags.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Casablanca ::* 9.5/10 *::* A

Superbly written characters and the directing is damn near perfection.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol sorry.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> *Green Lantern: Emerald Knights - 8.5/10*
> 
> Being a big Sinestro Green Lantern fan this movie was brilliant. Loved all the flashbacks. The ending of how they defeated Krono was abit weak however it still a fantastic animated film. The quality of the animation also is just fantastic.
> 
> Also DatMogo


I really like Laira.  I think she showed great skill with her ring.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lol sorry.


lol it's cool


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone seen Stakeland?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Seriously, Rukia. What's your problem? Are you acting more like a douche to overcompensate for Tetra not being around as much? I ask this here only because you apparently ignore VM/PMs.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Seriously, Rukia. What's your problem? Are you acting more like a douche to overcompensate for Tetra not being around as much? I ask this here only because you apparently ignore VM/PMs.



I can't help but picture you saying this to Rukia like


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

*In Time - 5/10*

Rukia don't waste your time, this movie isn't really worth it. Its good for just a random watch i suppose if you have nothing to watch. Cool premise that's all, very weak characters as well. Cilian Murphy couldn't even save this movie :/ I have alot of stuff i could write about this movie and what went wrong but i will just leave it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Seriously, Rukia. What's your problem? Are you acting more like a douche to overcompensate for Tetra not being around as much? I ask this here only because you apparently ignore VM/PMs.



Get a fucking tampon already.

I can't believe how insecure you are on an internet forum, it's pathetic.

Anyway, I'm watching National Lampoon's 'Vacation'--not the greatest movie, but it has its moments here and there. Definitely not the best movie for its genre, but for the most part, Chase is serviceable. That's the best compliment I can give him though, as I usually detest everything Chase is in.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I really like Laira.  I think she showed great skill with her ring.



I actually wouldnt mind a Laira GL animated movie  But that would never happen. It was my favourite flashback of them all actually.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Speak of the devil! You might want to watch that tongue though, Tetra. Wouldn't want you getting banned again.

Watched The Fifth Element. Lost interest towards the end, but I guess I generally liked it alright.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Speak of the devil! You might want to watch that tongue though, Tetra. Wouldn't want you getting banned again.



That's a two-way street--quit name-dropping me just because your forum crush thinks you're a knob.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

I would assume that one with such a large ego would thrive on having his name dropped. But whatever.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 4, 2012)

Superman 3 - fuckedmeintheass/10

Evil Superman looks badass, really like the suit with more cooler colour tones. Something i've think they've done pretty well for Man of Steel. It's a pretty hilarious film for all the wrong reasons, the superman shmup is particularly funny. 

Still miles better than Returns.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

I never bothered with 3 and 4. But surely they can't be worse than 2.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Which one had nuclear man again? That was just garbage. I only remember the original if im being honest


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Fifth Element is awesome yo.

Can't say Superman is good minus the first one. Superman 2 is pretty dumb but atleast fun. The others are crap.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

What was Chris Tucker doing in that movie?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

5th Element is ok

Tucker is the most memorable part of that movie Stunna


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 4, 2012)

*When In Rome - 4/10*

I don't even know why I torture myself with these horrible Chick Flicks but I guess it's just fun to watch them sometimes. I've already accepted the unrealistic premise, the predictable sequence and conclusion, the cliche characters, and the fate/destiny/magic factor so it's not hard for me to sit through these things. Anyway, the plot twists were nice additions since it adds something new to the already stale genre but yeah, it was still really stupid. Over-all, it was pretty generic but at least Kristen Bell and Josh Duhamel not only looked beautiful together but had decent chemistry. Some RomComs don't even try anymore and just put two people together for the sake of having a couple [SPOILER: take New Year's Eve for example, where Josh Duhamel's one true love is apparently Sarah Jessica Parker dafuq ].


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2012)

Parallax said:


> It's not about people looking smarter for liking abstract (at least not people that genuine like it) it's more because of the personal meaning and interpretation that one can get from a movie like Eraserhead.  I've always liked the theory that it's about Lynch's fear of fatherhood.  There's also some personal connection to the Bible according to Lynch but no one has figured it out.



My impression is the majority of people watch movies purely for entertainment and they hate to think. It explains why the highest grossing films are almost entirely made up of action-packed CGI-fest and cheesy romance. Artistic films are supposed to appeal only to a very niche market. But somehow surrealist films such as Mulholland Dr. or Donnie Darko manage to get 8 or higher on imdb, which is really surprising to me. I wonder how many of the people who "liked" the films actually had made an effort to interpret them and how many just thought "Whoa, this is deep. This must be a masterpiece" simply because they couldn't understand it (like someone who pays millions for an abstract painting at an auction, brings it home and hangs it upside down without noticing it).




> You don't really need to know about Vietnam for Apocalypse now, besides possibly about how the French were around trying to colonize it decades earlier.  You saying it's confusing is a head scratcher because it's a pretty straight forward film.



It's mostly the conversation with the French that confused me.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't stand any of the Superman films. I don't know what it is with them but they are always incredibly boring and Superman should never be boring.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fifth Element is awesome yo.



That movie is fucking terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Parallax said:


> 5th Element is ok
> 
> Tucker is the most memorable part of that movie Stunna


Jar Jar Binks is memorable too.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Hey Hey 

I like Oldman in that too


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2012)

Miller's Crossing - Masterpiece. 10/10.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

The first thing that really stood out to me was when I saw Tom Lister as the president.

I was like "wtf, Deebo's the president?"


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

I had the exact same reaction Stunna  And i mean EXACTLY!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

I like to think of The Dark Knight as a sequel to Friday. After getting knocked out, Deebo's arrested, moved to Gotham, and spends the next thirteen years in prison until the Joker messes with the boats.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

I had to post this. LMAO


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

The Fifth Element blatantly ripped off Blade Runner.  They attempted to recreate Blade Runner's Los Angeles and failed miserably.  Despite superior technology the effects still managed to be worse.

Despite those problems.  Its still an okay movie.  I admit to being entertained by it the first time I saw it.  I think it had aged poorly though.  Seen it recently, Ennoea?

*X-Men First Class:  A-*


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *X-Men First Class:  A-*



I still need to watch this. I'm not a big fan of Vaughn's direction, but I am a fan of James McAvoy.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

James McAvoy is brilliant. 

Fuck it i have caved, im going to watch Green Lantern!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I still need to watch this. I'm not a big fan of Vaughn's direction, but I am a fan of James McAvoy.


You won't like it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2012)

Didn't watch X-Men properly, but I didn't really like what I saw. 

Saw 'Hanna' recently. I had high expectations for this one but it was cack.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Fifth Element blatantly ripped off Blade Runner.  They attempted to recreate Blade Runner's Los Angeles and failed miserably.  Despite superior technology the effects still managed to be worse.



They are both playing off the same influences (namely Moebius) but they are coming at it from completely different directions.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

> Despite those problems. Its still an okay movie. I admit to being entertained by it the first time I saw it. I think it had aged poorly though. Seen it recently, Ennoea?



I admit ti's been years since I've seen it but I remember loving it

First Class is decent, McAvoy and Fassbender are great and Kevin Bacon is a great villain, but the plot is a retread of previous Xmen movies, not enough mutant on mutant action for me and the whole "love yourself the way you are" drama is CW level.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2012)

Every time she said Mutant and Proud I wanted to stab her.

every 
single
time


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Marisa Tomei, always plays the same character over and over again. Always the whore smh


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you seen My Cousin Vinny?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 4, 2012)

First Class is pretty good but outside of Magneto and Shaw the characters are terrible, especially the teens.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

Xavier had swag too.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> First Class is pretty good but outside of Magneto and Shaw the characters are terrible, especially the teens.



Wrong. Xavier was brilliant.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTS-3I17BGM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]






this looks promising. can anyone confirm? Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTS-3I17BGM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is what it is.  A moderately entertaining action series.  The protagonist dreams of creating his own harem.  Lots of fan service.

The blogger over at random curiosity described it pretty well the other day.  A good series that never tries to be great.  We won't remember it even a season from now.  But if you watch a lot of different shows every season... it's probably worth a look.

But let's not get carried away.  Fate/Zero, Nisemonogatari, and Steins;Gate are at another level.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Didn't watch X-Men properly, but I didn't really like what I saw.
> 
> Saw 'Hanna' recently. I had high expectations for this one but it was cack.


What'chu say 'bout Hanna?


----------



## Kobe (Feb 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> It is what it is.  A moderately entertaining action series.  The protagonist dreams of creating his own harem.  Lots of fan service.
> 
> The blogger over at random curiosity described it pretty well the other day.  A good series that never tries to be great.  We won't remember it even a season from now.  But if you watch a lot of different shows every season... it's probably worth a look.
> 
> But let's not get carried away.  Fate/Zero, Nisemonogatari, and Steins;Gate are at another level.



I see.  well I'm gonna give it a shot after NMG Ep.5


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 4, 2012)

_Rosemary's Baby_ is a damn good movie, definitely in my top 20. One of the few horror films that have had a profound impact on me. And unlike most of those  old classic horror films, it's actually pretty scary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2012)

The Fifth Element is an intriguing blend of cool/awfulness. Just look at the scene where Milla Jovovich fights all those aliens. It doesn't resemble a real fight at all, but it looks sorta cool. 

lol, I've been watching "Dragonball GT" for nostalgic reasons. You know, as its own entity, it's not that bad. Sometimes it's even charming.

But as a followup to Dragonball, it makes no sense. Gohan shouldn't be able to go Super Saiyan. Every planet seems to have a fighter who can provide some sort of fight against Goku, but how did Frieza miss all of these planets? Speaking of which, having base Goku own Frieza and Cell pisses me off. It's a raping of my childhood.

But it is fairly entertaining I guess...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

GT is terrible, none of the fights are even good (they basically gave up on punching each other and the fights just consisted of beam chucking that did no damage).

Also, can we stop talking about crappy anime in this thread. I come here to get away from talks of bad Japanese media, there are entire sections for that stuff.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree with VBD.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 4, 2012)

U     Mad?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> U     Mad?



ask me if im mad again and ill knock u the fuck out


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree about the anime talk.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah, he mad.


this is a Japanese crap forum bruh, feel free to take your talents to south beach other places


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> yeah, he mad.
> 
> 
> this is a Japanese crap forum bruh, feel free to take your talents to south beach other places



im gonna beat your fucking ass


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

There is a sub-forum for anime though


----------



## Kobe (Feb 4, 2012)

*Rhapsody In August*


It was emotional :'( I was surprised to see Richard Gere lol, but nice pick for the role I'd say.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

What's up with Aronofsky and his very abrupt endings  

However Black Swan's ending was perfect. No pun intended.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> What's up with Aronofsky and his very abrupt endings
> 
> However Black Swan's ending was perfect. No pun intended.



hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I get it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

What? I don't...

Oh! Ha. That-That was clever.


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm suuuuper bored. 



Violent By Design said:


> ask me if im mad again and ill knock u the fuck out



Wish I could rep you for this


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

I     can. 

I'm bored too. 'Prolly gonna watch The Sound of Music and play Pokemon Crystal.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm so bored too, I'm contemplating watching Green Lantern.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

You said you were gonna do that, like, ten hours ago.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm still contemplating. Its such a bad movie this im sure of, especially after i just watched Emerald Knights. 

I have Tinker Tailor but i just want something not too serious. Popcorn flick will do just fine at the moment.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 4, 2012)

*Priest* 0.0001/10

kinda wish i could have the last 90 mins back


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> I'm so bored too, I'm contemplating watching Green Lantern.



Whoa whoa whoa.... Calm down...

There's no reason to be bored AND pissed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok what about Warrior?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Warrior plays a lot of the cliches of fighting movies straight, but it's a good watch with some touching moments. The final fight was pretty hard to watch a couple times.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

*A History Of Violence - 9/10*

The movie is still as brilliant as ever. Seems i cant get bored of this one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

gonna watch that movie in my cinematography class later on in the semester.


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2012)

*Batman Begins*- 2/10
2/10 is pretty low (it is a technically well-made movie), I just find it unbelievably boring. I do still enjoy TDK despite its numerous flaws, but I've never been able to "get into" this one. I'm not really sure why it is. It just bores me. There are a few scenes I like, but not enough to warrant sitting through the whole movie. 

*Beverly Hills Cop III*- 1/10
Went from watching a mediocre movie to watching a straight-up terrible movie. _Beverly Hills Cop_ is hilarious. Its sequels are not. The third is just terrible. I think this is right around the point when Eddie Murphy started to suck. Fucking crap.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

That's the lowest I've ever seen someone rate that movie. You're also the first one I've seen be bored by it. I wonder why. 

Oh, and I dressed up as Axel Foley on 80's Day during spirit week at my school. I had to keep explaining who I was and carried around a picture of him on my iPhone.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTS-3I17BGM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> gonna watch that movie in my cinematography class later on in the semester.



Im sure you have seen it already. But its brilliant. 

Jena im sorry but we cant be friends after that


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

History of Violence is a fantastic movie, I thought it was gonna be a predictable piece of mediocrity but was pleasantly surprised by it. Should have got the Best Movie Oscar.

Troll Hunter

What a load of shit this was. Really why was this hyped up? Terrible acting, bad CGI and worst of all just a stupid ass movie. Can't believe I bought this off a recommendation, never gonna listen to that guy again. But Norway looked very nice throughout the movie, that's about it.

Also apparently Trolls can smell your belief in God from your sweat, such great writing


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

I also hate how Viggo is so overlooked, the guys is always churning out constant quality.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> I also hate how Viggo is so overlooked, the guys is always churning out constant quality.


Churning out implies that he makes more than a film a year.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Churning out implies that he makes more than a film a year.



Yep.

Viggo is hit or miss.

Go watch him in Gus Van Sant's 'Psycho' remake. Fucking dreadful.


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That's the lowest I've ever seen someone rate that movie. You're also the first one I've seen be bored by it. I wonder why.


I've no idea. I usually enjoy Batman movies, even when they're pretty crappy. I just don't like this one. 



> Oh, and I dressed up as Axel Foley on 80's Day during spirit week at my school. I had to keep explaining who I was and carried around a picture of him on my iPhone.


I pity our youth.



Vault said:


> Jena im sorry but we cant be friends after that



I'm sorry.



TetraVaal said:


> Yep.
> 
> Viggo is hit or miss.
> 
> Go watch him in the 'Psycho' remake. Fucking dreadful.


Oh fuck, don't remind me of that piece of shit.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

What i meant is that all the movies i watched while he was in them, he has always been brilliant. I guess your question is answered by me saying how overlooked he is


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Viggo isn't half as terrible as Renee I suck lemons Zellweger was in Psycho and that dumbass won an Oscar.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Jena said:


> I pity our youth.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Axl Foley shall forever be blamed for this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k85mRPqvMbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Gwyneth Paltrow won an Oscar.  Explain that Ennoea!

So I heard Harry Potter The Woman in Black is really slow.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

She obviously slept with half the Academy.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

more like Harvey Weinstein did


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Weinstein is the worst.  That friend campaigns like crazy any time any of his films are nominated for anything.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

all he does is win


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you see Norwegian Wood today?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Weinstein is the worst.  That friend campaigns like crazy any time any of his films are nominated for anything.


**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Did you see Norwegian Wood today?



nope I had work and then I went to a friends yard sale where I got a Taxi Driver poster, a 24 pack of coke, various novels, a boxing glove, and a hat for $1

no regrets

and next I'm going to a concert in about 2 hours.

maybe tomorrow but I doubt it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you get tickets to Coachella?

While we're on it, Shakespeare in Love was garbage.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

Go Patriots


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Did you get tickets to Coachella?



also negative the tickets sold out like in 2 hours

my friend had an extra ticket and we worked something out where I would pay him when he would receive the tickets in March and I would go with him.  Then I found out he already sold it to someone else.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah.  Tommorrow is gonna be kind of busy.  Too bad.  Can you see it during the week?

Taxi Driver poster = nice.  I bought another cover and took it to the store for framing.  Check it out:


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool poster.  I have a poster of New Xmen 114 without any of the lettering.  I actually have a ton of posters some rare some not so much

Yeah if I don't see it tomorrow I'll see it Monday or something.  I also dled the movie but I wanna see it in theaters, the file is last resort.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

I bet it will be here in a few weeks.  I can wait till then.

But the Patriots?  I'm pretty confident that the Giants should win this game.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Takes a shot in the dark, The Super bowl is what you're talking about?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't want the Giants to win

yep Eno Superbowl talk


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Worse than anime talk. 

/leaves


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's another clip from a flat-out terrific film:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1TGgbAOeBE[/YOUTUBE]

I don't really care who wins this Super Bowl.  I just hope for an entertaining game.  I think the Giants could easily win by a couple of touchdowns though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

McQueen's first film Hunger also happens to be a terrific film that no one seems to have seen.  The Criterion Collection is now available.  I strongly recommend checking it out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9IiUbBV4zc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 4, 2012)

Parallax lives the life


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

I know.  24 grams of coke!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Wait, I thought he bought soda. 

**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

I do live the life


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Article's a couple days old, but whatever. What are your opinions on this project? Those casting choices don't make much sense since Noah and his family were Middle-Eastern.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

Aronosfky nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

*Spider-Man 2*

All the arguing about these movies made me wanna re-watch it. Flawed but still good. Romance subplot could have been better, goofy/corny scenes could have been dropped, etc, but I digress. Thumbs up.

/doesn't read the comics


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

*Green Lantern - 2/10
*
I had to do it  I just had to fucking watch this garbage. Oh my god  Especially coming from watching Emerald Knights a couple hours ago. Im sure there is nothing i can mention that hasn't already been mentioned about this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)

That bad?  How could it possibly be that bad?  The Green Lantern Corp is awesome.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 4, 2012)

*The Grey*

Anti-climatic but insightful.

*7/10*

*30 Minutes or Less*

Wasn't the best movie but I loved it. Comedic actors did their normal thing but thats because it works. 

*8/10*

*Paul*

This was good but not a movie I need to see twice.

*6/10

Chronicle*

Superpowers from a different perspective. 

*7/10*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

Vault its your fault you fucked up


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Rukia it is that bad, it rapes our beloved corps. The movie is all over the place, no cohesiveness whatsoever, its like a bunch of scenes all muddled up together to create one big clip. Also it showing that this movie had a 200 million budget, absolutely shocking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> *Green Lantern - 2/10
> *
> I had to do it  I just had to fucking watch this garbage. Oh my god  Especially coming from watching Emerald Knights a couple hours ago. Im sure there is nothing i can mention that hasn't already been mentioned about this movie.



you were warned




Rukia said:


> That bad?  How could it possibly be that bad?  The Green Lantern Corp is awesome.



when the villain and main character suck who to root for?


on the plus side the CGI was AMAZING


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

I know Para it really is, you guys told me to stay away. But you must be especially annoyed at Cloud Galatallax. Seriously what the hell?


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Im going to sleep, im so annoyed. 4 bloody am in the morning and i stayed up for that? Sigh.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2012)

don't remind me


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Garbage, right? I love how it didn't even reach two hours of running time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2012)

guy has the most powerful tool in the galaxy and he makes race cars with it.

Is Hal Jordan this lame in the comics?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 4, 2012)

Birthday Next Thursday! Gonna buy The Darkness II, pick up my Level III Driver's Licenses, and hopefully see Chronicle with my brother and Dad. 

I'm also gonna start marathoning Hellsing: Ultimate next Tuesday. One every night, in preparation for the new OVA. It makes me wet just thinking about the latest trailer .


----------



## Utz (Feb 5, 2012)

_Man on a Ledge_ - 5/10

Not that good, but I wasn't totally bored.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> guy has the most powerful tool in the galaxy and he makes race cars with it.
> 
> Is Hal Jordan this lame in the comics?


 kind of . 



Stunna said:


> Article's a couple days old, but whatever. What are your opinions on this project? *Those casting choices don't make much sense since Noah and his family were Middle-Eastern.*



Come on brah, we're talking about Hollywood, hell we're talking about Western culture. No one likes to acknowledge that those biblical guys didn't look white.

Speaking of which, bout time they made a time Noah's arc picture. I can just imagine the vast amount of CGI that will be used.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2012)

*The Woman in Black*- 3/10
Generic haunted house horror movie. I've never seen the original play (have always wanted to, though) and so I'm judging the movie as a movie alone. And as a movie alone, it's not good. It's not bad either. But it's just _so_ predictable and, to be frank, cliche. I've seen this all before. It's the classic movie about a haunted house, except this time it takes place in the past. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The only thing that was different was that the ghost went after random children, but even that has been done to death. 

The plot in a nutshell: 
An outsider has to travel to a remote village with a creepy house and no one will tell him _why_ the entire town is so afraid of the house. He spends a night there, some creepy ghost stuff happens, and when he returns to the town the next day a child is dead. He returns to the house, more creepy ghost stuff happens, he gradually uncovers the story behind the ghost, and more children die. Ghost bitch is mad because she was separated from her son. Main character goes grave robbing to reunite her with her son. He thinks it's worked, but surprise surprise it hasn't. Oh, and he also has a case of Dead Wife Syndrome.

The effects were...decent, I guess? The atmosphere was probably the best part of the movie. It definitely gave you a creepy vibe. Unfortunately the ghost was absolutely not terrifying and the jump scares weren't even very effective. Daniel Radcliffe did a decent job at acting, but the material wasn't the greatest to work with. Still, you could tell that he was at least trying. The other actors were similarly competent. The children were pretty terrible but, then again, child actors are rarely good. Sorry to go off on a tangent, but this is something I notice in a lot of horror movies with children in them: I'd like to point out that the children were written terribly. They tried to make them creepy (I think) but that doesn't really work in a movie where the children are the victims. We're supposed to sympathise with them, right? We _don't_ want them to be killed? The children in this movie didn't act like children. There's one scene where two brothers drag their sister to the police office, crying about how she drank some lye. They beg for help and Daniel Radcliffe tries to calm the girl down. She then proceeds to start barfing up blood (always pleasant to watch) and the two boys just stand there and watch calmly. Excuse me, but no. No child would just stand politely by as someone puked up blood. They'd be freaking out and screaming. It was such a random thing but it completely took me out of the movie. I honestly thought that it was going to turn out that the children in the village were possessed or something and that's why they were all emotionless robots. Nope. Turns out it's just bad writing.

The ending was beyond cheesy. No, scratch that, it was fucking retarded. It was fucktarded. Daniel's child starts walking toward a train because Ghost Bitch told him to and Daniel gallantly jumps on the tracks to save him instead of just pulling out his wand. They both end up dead. We are then treated to a charming glimpse into the afterlife, which is apparently a dirty English train station. The special effects budget ran out for the movie and so they substitute ambiance for a fog machine. As artificial fog pumps across the tracks, Daniel's dead wife appears and smiles like a brain-dead twat. 
"Daddy, who is that lady?" his child squeaks, blinking at the camera in innocent curiosity. 
"That's your mother," Daniel replies, choking back tears as I choke back my lunch.
Dead wife, irritating child, and Harry Potter walk off hand-in-hand into the fake background. Be still my heart. 




Long story short: save your money. The only motivation to see this would be to see how Daniel can act outside of _Harry Potter_ and, honestly, you're not going to get a very good glimpse into his acting method. Go watch _December Boys_ instead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2012)

Ill still see "Woman In Black" because I'm a huge fan of old Hammer Horror films.

Anyway,

Scott Pilgrim Vs the World: C-

I've FINALLY seen it and as I expected, I didn't really like it. But I also didn't dislike it. For every good thing about it, a bad thing matches it. There was nothing I was indifferent to about the movie. I either loved a line or hated a line, or loved an action scene or hated an action scene. But as a whole, Im indifferent to it.

I'd give it a C, but I think SP gets the award for "Worst lovestory EVER". (At least in terms of films that are about the couple). Seriously, even Twilight was less shallow. But SP is more tolerable for its moments of epicness and wit. 

I'll probably review it, I guess.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually cant understand why scott pilgrim is considered better than sucker punch .. they are pretty much the same thing besides the humour...

Anyways I watched Rainy dog by takashi miike and it was a good noir movie 8/10


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Article's a couple days old, but whatever. What are your opinions on this project? Those casting choices don't make much sense since Noah and his family were Middle-Eastern.



What VBD said. Atheist are gonna troll this movie's IMDB board though .


Rooney Mara is in a movie with Tatum? What was she thinking?


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I actually cant understand why scott pilgrim is considered better than sucker punch .. they are pretty much the same thing besides the humour...
> 
> Anyways I watched Rainy dog by takashi miike and it was a good noir movie 8/10



BECAUSE OF THE HUMOR!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, SP was meant to be funny (and sometimes was).

I prefer Scott Pilgrim over Sucker Punch, simply because Sucker Punch is a trainwreck. Scott Pilgrim goes too far with its craziness, but I never felt it collapsed under its own weight.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I watched suicide club, it has some messages and ideas, but the plot isnt structured very well imo...


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2012)

Is _28 Days Later_ any good?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Is _28 Days Later_ any good?



I personally thought it was a great horror movie. Too bad the sequel kind of sucks(except for the opening scene).

I'm surprised you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

28 Days later is really good.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

On my 13th episode of Neon Genesis Evangelion... well it's actually the 18th episode, but I've been sitting here for 13 back-to-back episodes...

It's good, but holy shit I'm drained


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I watched suicide club, it has some messages and ideas, but the plot isnt structured very well imo...



Suicide Club>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mulholland Dr.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw chronicle last night. I'll give it a 7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

> Suicide Club>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mulholland Dr.



Different movies, both great.

Isn't Spielberg making a Noah movie aswell? Wtf is with the Biblical epics?

Stakeland

This was so silly. Post-apocalyptic movie about Vampires are a bad idea anyway and this was moronic. Zero plot, zero explanations, poor protagonists and the whole evil religious cult shit has been done countless times. Third rate Road wannabe. The only good thing was that the film wasn't afraid of killing characters, and there was one really good female character.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

18 episodes back to back.....

Fucking A, I want to go to sleep but shit just got real a few episodes ago! 

Screw you Evangelian.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Shit is awesome GK. 18 eps back to back is abit much though. Just wait till EoE dude, mind fucking blowing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2012)

I love Evangelion.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

I will finish.. 

Starting #24 now, 19th in a row :S

2 more...


Since ep 21 my mind is like..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

The last eps are a a big wtf, you're gonna go to bed really grumpy


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah I think I'll finish when I wake up. The last few episodes have already started to affect me lol. #24 just started with Chibi-Asuka crying and I read your post and now I'm like Jesus Christ! I can't take anymore!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

How many episodes is Evangellion? Might watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

26 Episodes+ End of Evangelion which is around 90 mins.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

So its around the length of Cowboy Bebop. I'll put it on my to-watch-list.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 5, 2012)

*NMG Ep. 5 - 6/10* 

I was seriously bored while watching the episode  Visual elements were excessive this time too. The ending was kinda surprising tho  Heading towards Kiss X Sis territory


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, so I ended up finishing Neon Genesis Evangelion.

If I don't include the final two episodes, I may rate it around a 9 as a full series. If I include the last two episodes, it would probably drop to a 7.5~

They could have gone so many different ways to end it and they chose the weakest possible way ever. 


I can not even put into words how pissed off I am right now. I'm literally laughing with rage. Though it could be the lack of sleep. 

I'll go into more detail later but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMFG. First of all, during the finale, when it switched to the alternate reality, where they all meet up in class.. I can not tell you how fucking rage my face was! I was having a full on Wayne Brady Choke-a-Bitch moment. Seriously.

Also, how many fucking times/episodes are they going to try to either eject the pilot, shut off power or whatever else, before they realize the shit NEVER FUCKING WORKS?!?!?   




And now I'm going to try and sleep with all this pure....

RAGE!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2012)

I really like Evangelion

I think a lot of people are really unfair about Shinji because in many ways the series is a Deconstruction of the Mech genre what with removing all the glamorizing and romanticized aspects of Mecha piloting.  But also he's 14 I mean I don't think any of us at 14 are gonna be pretty alright riding a huge mech and having pain simulating amputation of appendages or severe physical trauma on top of how messed up he is.  I'm not saying I like Shinji but it makes sense the way he is.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

*Raiders of the Lost Ark*

Okay, so my mom was going on about how she had just watched the Brendan Fraser Mummy movies, and how she loved National Treasure and stuff. I told her how much they sucked compared to good ol' Indiana Jones, where she confessed that she'd never seen any. So we sat down and watched this one, and in exchange I'd watch The Mummy afterwards. This was great as usual, but she doesn't think it's as good. So now I'm watching The Mummy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2012)

its cute that u watch so many movies with ur mom.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Imma just say it. Raiders is the worst out of the 3.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 5, 2012)

Wat

Temple of Doom is clearly the worst


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nah, Dr. Jones kid was hilariously racist and the setting was more interesting. The only weak spot is the bitchy female, but she was a good foil to Jones so he could put his badassery on display. 

Raiders had a better plot, but Temple of Doom was fun and that is the deciding factor. The third is the best one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah. Willie and Short-Round were annoying as heck.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2012)

Time Travellers Wife is on tv? Honestly what the hell am i watching?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah the film isn't great

Not the worst thing ever, but not a good adaptation.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Imma just say it. Raiders is the worst out of the 3.


Excellent.  I agree with you.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2012)

Its like Twilight but with slightly better performances and characters


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd watch Raiders over Temple any day. /kanyeshrug.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2012)

Funny how the chick in Time travellers Wife is also in The Vow  They look really identical the movies. The vow is worse im sure because of Tatum


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2012)

*Time Traveller's Wife - 3/10*

Blah. This movie would have been painful to watch normally however waiting for the SuperBowl just made the watch that much tougher. 

Now fuck yeah! Come on Eli


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

> Time Travellers Wife is on tv? Honestly what the hell am i watching?



Film 4 are showing Pan's Labyrinth and Babel back to back. iI was excited to watch some good stuff and had the remote taken away and this shite was put on

GK you still need to watch End of Evangelion which is tbh the proper end to the series.

Also Para I agree about Shinji, he's a fucking kid put in to such a ridiculous situation. Oh he's not the perfect lead, so fucking what. Flawed is much more interesting than some annoying Mary Sue. Yes he's whiny and you want to punch him alot of the times but he's a good guy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2012)

The Woman in Black: B

It is a conventional ghost story that like "Sucker Punch", the story doesn't mend well with the action (in this case, horror), but I did find it to be pretty creepy. 

Review hopefully will be up later today.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

>is going to be watching High School Musical during Super Bowl.

/trollface


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >is going to be watching High School Musical during Super Bowl.
> 
> /trollface


This makes you homosex.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

Flaming.

I'm starting to have second thoughts.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think even gay guys like HSM. That shit is for brain dead white kids the age of 9.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't seen it since it first came out. I'm a bit of a masochist, so I'm gonna watch for nostalgia's sake.

Unless I can find something else before my television autotunes.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

>5 minutes in

I can't.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Time Traveler's Wife is pretty sick, sexually groomed a kid from what I can tell.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Time Traveler's Wife is pretty sick, sexually groomed a kid from what I can tell.



I felt the same as well :S


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Vault now we know what girls find romantic, time to stalk some Primary School kids


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2012)

Start laying that foundation early  By the time she is 18 she will have no choice but to worship me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2012)

*High Fidelity ::* B+/A- *:: Very Good*

This movie is hard to rate. Everything is well done and all the characters are developed, plus it has a good ending! So it's hard to even justify giving it anything lower than a B+. I don't know why. Summer Wars had the same effect on me. They are both "complete" movies. No real faults. Yet, I just can't find it within me to give them solid A's.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

Ugh, this Shinji dude's annoying.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2012)

You have to shatter your preconceptions about Giant Robo shows.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

This isn't TTGL so don't think it's like that. There ain't no inspirational speech that leads to him becoming badass. The kid is fucked up and he stays fucked up throughout.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2012)

I hate TTGL, piece of crap anime which gets alot of unnecessary hype.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2012)

I think he starts out pretty realistic for his situation and then it goes down hill like mad for the rest.

He doesn't get out well, also the last two episodes make a nice combination with EoE


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll get over his whining if his backstory is interesting and stuff, I guess. Everything else is cool so far, though. I'm interested in why his piloting Evangelion's so important.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

TTGL is pretty fun but once Kamina died it sort of goes downhill. Also it's haxxed as hell.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2012)

I like Gurren Lagann for what it is but I would rather take GaoGaiGar over it personally.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 5, 2012)

I prefer adult Simon to Kamina, actually like the Anti-Spiral stuff more than the first half of the series as well. It is indeed a fun show.



Taleran said:


> I like Gurren Lagann for what it is but I would rather take GaoGaiGar over it personally.



I'd rather watch Shin Mazinger.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> TTGL is pretty fun but once Kamina died it sort of goes downhill. Also it's haxxed as hell.



Never got this. His whole purpose of the show was to be the mentor/messiah. He even admits it to Yoko.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't find anything wrong with Shinji... His two friends however are pretty much retarded additions. 


I'll watch EoE, but it better not fucking suck like those last two episodes


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2012)

You do realize right that the last two episodes are taking place inside his head right?

EoE is a lot more 'action packed' for a time that is.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

The last two episode are a Freudian wet dream.

EoE is alot better.


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2012)

*Peter Pan (Disney)*- 6/10
I like this movie, but I've never loved it. Not really much else to say about it.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The last two episode are a Freudian wet dream.
> 
> EoE is alot better.



The Freud is there just as strong in EoE just more splosions.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

What are your opinions on the new Avengers teaser?


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What are your opinions on the new Avengers teaser?


It's not the Justice League and I am therefore uninterested.


*Spoiler*: _Although I might see it because of reasons_ 





​


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGt-saFvkNk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Samuel L Jackson needs to shut up.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 5, 2012)

I liked it better than the first trailer. I think i'm going to be pleasantly surprised by it.

Caps condom head looks horrible.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

Taleran said:


> You do realize right that the last two episodes are taking place inside his head right?
> 
> EoE is a lot more 'action packed' for a time that is.



Well yes, but it was done very poorly imo.


I did enjoy the analytical psychology references though. I forget which episode it's in, but there's a nice segment in which Shinji is basically talking to his Shadow Self. 

Oh and I believe it's all Jungian and not Freudian, except for _maybe_ Misato. It seems to based on synchronicity and the collective unconscious.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2012)

I hated the Super Bowl commercials.  All of the movie spots were bad too.





Kobe said:


> *NMG Ep. 5 - 6/10*
> 
> I was seriously bored while watching the episode.


I thought the conversation between Kaiki and Karen was fascinating though.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

There was a good Hyundai commercial. The CPR one...

Otherwise, yeah, Super Bowl commercials have been trash for years now. 


And.................... GOOD JOB MANNINGHAM AND MANNING!!!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2012)

Eva was super Freud I mean episode 20 is called The Oral Stage which is the name of a Freud theory

I like EoE more but please it's just as psychoanalytical as the last 2 episodes


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2012)

The Avengers will not be a good story, but it'll be a fun action movie .


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Eva was super Freud I mean episode 20 is called The Oral Stage which is the name of a Freud theory
> 
> I like EoE more but please it's just as psychoanalytical as the last 2 episodes



The Oral Stage is being discussed on a radio program where listener's call in. The people listening to this radio program are Misato and the female doctor. Like I said, Misato's segment in the last two episodes could be Freudian.

Also, there are several episode's named after other author's and philosopher's works.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> The Oral Stage is being discussed on a radio program where listener's call in. The people listening to this radio program are Misato and the female doctor. Like I said, Misato's segment in the last two episodes could be Freudian.
> 
> Also, there are several episode's named after other author's and philosopher's works.





nope


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> nope



I wasn't denying the theory's existence. I'm pointing out that it is being discussed on a radio program during the episode, and the person listening is Misato.

All of Shinji's class being pilot candidates represents the collective unconscious. During the final two episodes, he is clearly interacting with several archetypes. 

But that's just my guess.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 5, 2012)

Did anyone read *The Watchmen* before seeing the movie?  

I never read it - couldn't get past the hack-job graphics ( what the hell were they thinking). But so many have said it was very well written.  I think I can see where they were _trying_ to go in the movie (which was said to follow the comics very closely), but I don't think they arrived.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2012)

*Labyrinth* (1986)
B-

I enjoyed this film for being creative and fun. At points it does drag on unnecessarily though, and to quote Ebert, it's "missing something."

Still, the ending is very inventive and unique, making for an interesting final confrontation  between the hero and villain. In addition, the villain's (Jareth) use of singing adds to the entertainment factor.

Though it has some flaws, it's easy to see why this film has a cult following today.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Did anyone read *The Watchmen* before seeing the movie?
> 
> I never read it - couldn't get past the hack-job graphics ( what the hell were they thinking). But so many have said it was very well written.  I think I can see where they were _trying_ to go in the movie (which was said to follow the comics very closely), but I don't think they arrived.



The comic is much better than just being well written the art is amazing and effective.  It's the perfect marriage and really illustrates the best of what the genre can do.


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Did anyone read *The Watchmen* before seeing the movie?
> 
> I never read it -* couldn't get past the hack-job graphics *( what the hell were they thinking). But so many have said it was very well written.  I think I can see where they were _trying_ to go in the movie (which was said to follow the comics very closely), but I don't think they arrived.



What the hell am i seeing? 

The art is great and effective with a lot of attention to detail.
You just have to keep in mind it was published 26 years ago.

And yes the movie tried hard and failed because Snyder obviously did not get what it was really about.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

'Hack-job graphics'


----------



## Kobe (Feb 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I thought the conversation between Kaiki and Karen was fascinating though.


 Kaiki was just playing aroud lol. If the OP is any indication, the kiss might work. 
I didn't understand what happened to Oshino though. Did he die or something?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 6, 2012)

Watchmen is totally not a new reader friendly comic because most people will come at it from the perspective of reading books and not reading comics and so much of what it does is commentary and satire and deconstruction. 

I can see how someone new to comics can dislike Gibbons but it is gorgeous to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

The first time I read Watchmen I thought it was ugly too. I was wrong obviously.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

Watchmen is brilliant.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

I read a lot of old comics before reading Watchmen, the art seemed fine to me, very good in fact 

I can see why people coming to it after either reading no comics or only new comics might find it a bit "dated" though


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 6, 2012)

I liked The Watchmen movie,but my opinion obviously means nothing since I've never read the comics.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 6, 2012)

Chronicle-8.5/10

Very interesting movie, worth a watch


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

Where the Wild Things are

I really liked this film. I could imagine people being annoyed at it's bleak tone and the dysfunctional monsters that populate it, but it's a beautifully made movie. The soundtrack was great, the visuals were stunning if alittle lifeless at times. It's pretty self involved and narcissistic at times but it's got heart without being overly preachy and idealistic. I liked the kid alot aswell. 

Don't get why people say he didn't learn anything at the end, should have paid closer attention.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

You have good taste Ennoea.  I have a high level of appreciation for Wild Things.  I think its a beautiful film.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

It really is. I don't get why if a kids film is slightly challenging people just talk trash about them as some Hipster BS. Talk about babying kids.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2012)

I also liked it a lot.  Despite the rating I don't really feel it's a movie for kids, the dark subject matter and feelings of alienation depression and isolation really isn't something that a 11 year old should watch.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Where the Wild Things are
> 
> I really liked this film. I could imagine people being annoyed at it's bleak tone and the dysfunctional monsters that populate it, but it's a beautifully made movie. The soundtrack was great, the visuals were stunning if alittle lifeless at times. It's pretty self involved and narcissistic at times but it's got heart without being overly preachy and idealistic. I liked the kid alot aswell.
> 
> Don't get why people say he didn't learn anything at the end, should have paid closer attention.



I really liked that film at the cinema, might pick it up. Almost made me tear up when Tony Soprano wrecked shit up then said goodbye to the kid


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I also liked it a lot.  Despite the rating I don't really feel it's a movie for kids, the dark subject matter and feelings of alienation depression and isolation really isn't something that a 11 year old should watch.



Definitely, I'm pretty sure it was aimed at adults. Or at least the end result was a film for adults, because of the subject matter and themes you mentioned. The sheer violence of it made parts quite uncomfortable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

*A Knight's Tale - 0.5/10*

Wow. I watched this a long time ago and had it scored a 74 on Criticker from sketchy memory. What the fuck was I on?

Arguably the worst movie of all time. The opening sequence is hilariously bad--bunch of medieval townsfolk, knights, and royalty singing "We Will Rock You" and even mouthing the words, destroying my allusion that they music is just Hollywood and that isn't really playing. 

It gets worse. 

Within the first fifteen minutes they throw every cliche in the book at you. Right into your face. Then they club you over the head with low brow humor that isn't even funny. Then they do a dance scene. God help me, they do a dance scene that makes _You Got Served _look Oscar-worthy in comparison.

It gets worse.

So this random guy all the sudden beats everyone in jousting after a 3 minute montage of training. What the hell? Fuck this movie, I stopped watching about halfway.


*Chronicle - 8/10*

Now this one was pretty decent. It had a lot of flaws (shaky cam, blurry cam, cliche cam, predictable cam, no titties cam), but it made up for those flaws with a really nice fight scene at the end. The build-up was a little cumbersome and I didn't care that Andrew's dad was a drunk. Also, the turning of Andrew into the Dark Side was kind of lame.

Otherwise it was a fun and entertaining romp in cinematic blowjobs.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2012)

I knew it! Such a Hollywood clich?  The bad guy has a shitty family. So inaccurate


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

Isn't it more disturbed kid has shitty family and goes nutters because of superpowers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

He's an apex predator.


With daddy issues.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 6, 2012)

He went mad cause he didnt get laid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

*The Descendants - 7.5/10*

Not bad, not bad. Not that funny, not that dramatic, not that exciting. But the movie was honest and interesting at least. It's like fucking a girl who is kind of loose and not very attractive--still feels good, but you've had better.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

> The Descendants - 7.5/10
> 
> Not bad, not bad. Not that funny, not that dramatic, not that exciting. But the movie was honest and interesting at least. It's like fucking a girl who is kind of loose and not very attractive--still feels good, but you've had better



Perfect explanation of the film

Except I'd say it's a good looking girl but she doesn't do shit at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Cold fish on a blanket. But she is loose, remember, so it could feel better.

*Pi - 8/10*

Second time watching this movie with a fully coherent mind. What a weird film this was. I got a lot of the underlying philosophical bullshit that I missed the first time around (like 15 years ago) and that part of it was interesting. I also found the Indian neighbor incredibly hot and fuckable.


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2012)

*Shark Tank (season 2)*- 3/10
I'll be honest. I have no idea why I just marathoned this show. It is abysmal, even by reality TV standards. I have about a billion other things I could've been watching/reading/playing instead but for some reason I sat down and watched six episodes in a row (minus a break for sleeping) of a show where snobby rich people dangle money in front of desperate business owners.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

> I knew it! Such a Hollywood clich?  The bad guy has a shitty family. So inaccurate



It's the only way an audience can understand why someone goes evil, drunk parents or abuse. Apparently everyone else would make Kittens fly with their powers.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought it was funny when everyone started trolling the Descendants facebook page talking about how hot the older daughter was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

They thought she was hot? 

I was thinking, "I'd probably hit that, but she isn't all that attractive..." when I was checkin' out her body. I mean, she's just an average teenage slut. Nothing to see there.


Anyway.

*The Mask - 7/10*

Ah, a classic. Pretty decent humor, but I'm disappointed in the use of the mask's abilities. Found them very lacking.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

The girl was okay, she looked like Natalie Portman. Her acting however, well she'd make a good addition to 90210.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

Really?  People were raving about her acting.  People claimed that it was a travesty that she wasn't nominated.  You weren't impressed though?


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2012)

90210 has crap acting


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Speaking of Natalie...

*Leon - 9.5/10*

Damn that Nataloli Portman. 

This movie had everything: gunfights, drama, love, comedy, tragedy, milk, plants, Italians. The ending sequence was one of the the most epic movie sequences of all time.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2012)

how is a 7/10 a Classic?

I guess it's CMX so you gotta +1

Eno is never impressed with a Clooney movie cause Clooney is in it.

and not British enough 

if it had been Korean it would have been da best film of the year


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> if it had been Korean it would have been da best film of the year


Probably true.  

Ennoea would have loved Inception if it had an all Korean cast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> how is a 7/10 a Classic?
> 
> I guess it's CMX so you gotta +1
> 
> ...


 It is a classic film; it doesn't mean that it's a great film. It is old and memorable. A movie that lives on throughout the ages.

Besides, a score of seven is a decent score. Anything above five is pretty decent.

Anyhow.

*Dead Poets Society - 8/10*

I like this one, too, though I don't care for old poetry. One of Robin's better films.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

Vault said:


> I knew it! Such a Hollywood clich?  The bad guy has a shitty family. So inaccurate


Because there's never been a bad person with a bad family. Which wasn't the entire reason why he went bad in the first place.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2012)

Im not sure if serious Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

Unless I'm misunderstanding what you're saying, I am.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2012)

What do you think im saying?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

That it's inaccurate for a bad person to have a bad family? 

Which makes no sense.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2012)

No, I meant that in a lot of Hollywood movies they think that the bad person automatically comes from a bad family i.e Abusive parents etc. It is very inaccurate and pisses me off.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah, well that indeed makes more sense. Yeah, Andrew's character could have done without the abusive father, but I don't think it _detracted_ from him.


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Because there's never been a bad person with a bad family. Which wasn't the entire reason why he went bad in the first place.



The issue is that it's such a cliche.

Do you need a villain, but you still want him/her to be sympathetic? Give them a bad home life. There, instant sympathy. The character may be evil, but no wonder. Look at what they come from. They probably have deep psychological scars because of it. No wonder they turned to evil. 

It's basically just an easy way to make a "complex" character. AKA it's called being lazy. It's like making the main character of a movie have a dead spouse and/or child and using it as an excuse to have them be slightly depressed/cynical.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, but again, didn't ruin the movie for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2012)

I took it as the villain was more corrupted by his powers beyond everything. His actual breaking point was when.....the sky scene happened though.

When you think about it, the characters are all a little cliched, but I thought they had more depth than the usual caricatures.

Dog Soldiers: B

Speaking of caricatures.....really fun werewolf movie, but I couldnt tell 80% of the soldiers apart.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd say his breaking point was when he threw up on the girl giving him a BJ. Felt like the last strike of rejection.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

*Lost in Translation - 8.5/10*

Bill Murray at the top of his game. He had some pretty good witty moments in this movie, and I really appreciate his sarcastic, under-delivered style. 

Riveting love story which makes me think I should visit Japan just to beat up people on TV.

Doesn't hurt that we get some good shots of ScarJo's ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

> Really? People were raving about her acting. People claimed that it was a travesty that she wasn't nominated. You weren't impressed though?



People have low standards. She's not bad but award worthy, no way.



> Eno is never impressed with a Clooney movie cause Clooney is in it.



Not true. Up in the Air is one of my favourite movies of the last decade. Also I already said that Clooney was good in this and you know I don't care for him at all. 



> if it had been Korean it would have been da best film of the year



When have I raved about a Korean movie that is crap?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh come on.  You love Korean films.  You were raving about I Saw The Devil.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

I was the one person here that didn't rave about it. The Man from Nowhere however I did rave about though. That was a good movie.

I like Korean cinema, I like Japanese cinema, I like Hollywood too. Just like most people here. And I've never championed Korean cinema ever at all. I know Para thinks I have a irrational dislike of Clooney and his Oceans Eleven chums but it's not true. I just think they're over hyped to death.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Clooney's performance in the descendants was pretty realistic imo. He transfered all the emotions of his character to the audience. He was really good, haters gonna hate...
Also acting is not just about transforming yourslf like Depp does...
Its also about bringing emotions and feelings...


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2012)

Did someone say Korean films?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snUuMG9vgxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not a big Clooney guy either.  But I have liked him in some roles.  The American, Michael Clayton, O Brother Where Art Thou, and Up in The Air.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there a film where Clooney dies violently? I think I'd love that movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a big Clooney guy either.  But I have liked him in some roles.  The American, Michael Clayton, O Brother Where Art Thou, and Up in The Air.



Lets not forget From Dusk Till Dawn .

* Air Force one*-

Overall a pretty solid thriller movie. Really liked Gary Oldman, but I wish Bill Macy would've gotten more screen time.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## Kobe (Feb 6, 2012)

*Flanders no Inu*


cried like a little girl


----------



## Amuro (Feb 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is there a film where Clooney dies violently? I think I'd love that movie.



Batman and Robin


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

Does he die in Syriana?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah he gets blown up in the end


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Batman and Robin


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRH-Ywpz1_I[/YOUTUBE]
Best thing about the film.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2012)

Was watching I Know What You Did Last Summer while installing Windows. Is this movie supposed to be scary?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Was watching I Know What You Did Last Summer while installing Windows. Is this movie supposed to be scary?



I dunno. I really can't take it seriously.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

Batman and Robin is an 'F' film.  But it's also better than Batman Forever.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Batman and Robin is an 'F' film.  But it's also better than Batman Forever.


Fuck, I honestly don't know which one is worse. 
I *guess* _Batman & Robin_ is better, because there are more moments that you can laugh at (it's either laugh or go insane from depression, take your pick). _Batman Forever_ was just painfully stupid.



Vault said:


> One of THE worse scene ever, a Bat card? Really?



Nostalgia Critic's face at the end was my exact reaction the first time I saw this movie. 

That entire movie was a giant middle finger to my childhood. I loved the Batman cartoons and I was super-excited when I saw the trailers for the new Batman movie on TV. Then I went to go see it.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> The comic is much better than just being well written the art is amazing and effective.  It's the perfect marriage and really illustrates the best of what the genre can do.



Amazing?  you're obviously overselling the artwork; Gibbons is task lacking - especially in the fluidity/motion of his figures.  If the story was that good then this is certainly not a perfect marriage. 



Slice said:


> What the hell am i seeing?
> 
> The art is great and effective with a lot of attention to detail.
> You just have to keep in mind it was published 26 years ago.
> ...



What the hell are you seeing? It's called an apt appraisal .  The art is not great - I really don't think it's even close. He's no Silvestri, or Finch, or Peterson, or Benitez, or Keown, or Park, or....Ross, or Lee, or etc., etc. 

Who cares if it was drawn 26 years ago - that's really not an excuse.   



Whimsy said:


> 'Hack-job graphics'



 yeah HACK. JOB. 



Ennoea said:


> The first time I read Watchmen I thought it was ugly too. I was wrong obviously.



No - you were right. I guess I shouldn't be so critical, but in comparison to some of the amazing artists out there...



Whimsy said:


> I read a lot of old comics before reading Watchmen, the art seemed fine to me, very good in fact
> 
> I can see why people coming to it after either reading no comics or only new comics might find it a bit "dated" though



I'm certainly not new to comics - I did hang em up for awhile however.  They had artists that could produce quality work back then too (they had to, plenty of talent around all the time) - I think they just didn't want to pay them. And I believe that's why many of the people named above sought other venues besides Marvel and D.C. (like Image/Top Cow) for awhile. My uncle used to tell me that they had some real ringers draw covers, and lesser artists draw the panels.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2012)

*Norwegian Wood*

This is a hard one to rate.  I love Haruki Murakami's novel (and pretty much of all  of his work) and the song is one of the few songs that really has personal meaning to me so I had pretty high expectations.  For the most part it succeeded and was a very strong adaptation, it keeps the major themes intact and keeps the essential plot points without sacrificing too much.  The acting was top notch, Rinko Kikuchi was of course marvelous as the fragile Naoko.  My favorite though was Eriko Hatsune as Hatsumi who really brought to life her elegance, anger, and  sadness.  In fact her little screen time was one of the few real problems I had with the film, as in the novel she has profound influence on Toru, five extra minutes with her in it would have been great.  Midori was also superb but at times felt too rushed or not fleshed out enough.  The film is gorgeous to look at and Jonny Greenwood's score owns.  The only real flaw in this film is through all the sadness it forgets to include something that can be found in all of Murakami's works and particularly this one: how breathtaking and beautiful it is to be alive.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2012)

Really Finch and Silvestri?

Gibbons art works great because it's detail and realism and lack of over exaggeration.  The amount of detail the sequencing of the panels the way the story is told through the images is the real treat.  There's a reason why artists love his work, and it's not cause it's old


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

There's no way with a straight face you can say Batman and Robin is better than Forever in any way possible.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 6, 2012)

The family that prays-7.5/10.


----------



## Z (Feb 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There's no way with a straight face you can say Batman and Robin is better than Forever in any way possible.



They were both really the same when it comes down to it. If anything, Batman and Robin was more funny.


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There's no way with a straight face you can say Batman and Robin is better than Forever in any way possible.



_Batman and Robin_ has Arnold Schwarzenegger in it. He is incredibly terrible, but his ridiculous acting was hilarious at times.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2012)

Batman and Robin was better than the Fantastic Four movie that had Jessica Alba in it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2012)

both movies were ass

it's like comparing getting kicked in the face or nuttapped you're not really pro on either one


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh man VBD.  You had to go there?  Fantastic Four.  My god that was bad.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't see either (Batman and Robin or The Fantastic Four) so I can't say.  They both looked...not so good to me. 



Parallax said:


> Really Finch and Silvestri?
> 
> Gibbons art works great because it's detail and realism and lack of over exaggeration.  The amount of detail the sequencing of the panels the way the story is told through the images is the real treat.  There's a reason why artists love his work, and it's not cause it's old



Yeah really (absolutely Finch and Silvestri) - all of the artists I listed (which represent a fairly wide array of styles) are generally accepted as remarkable amongst their peers.  

Gibbons holds not a candle to Alex Ross inasmuch as realism and detail are concerned (which is why I mentioned him).  Certainly the way in which each artist decides to portray the story is part of their craft.  And I said - when it was drawn has little if anything to do with the caliber of the art.  But I digress, it's largely a matter of personal taste.  Again, perhaps I shouldn't have been so critical - especially with matters of taste.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm giving *Rammbock: Berlin Undead* a *8/10*. It was interesting but moved really slow for a "zombie" film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2012)

I prefer Batman and Robin over Batman Forever because at least it has some nice colors. Batman Forever is just blandly awful.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Well that does it.  It sounds like a unanimous decision.  Batman and Robin > Batman Forever.  We all finally agreed on something.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2012)

i guess everyone just needed to *cool* down.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2012)

haha, but I also argue that "Batman (1966)" was much better than both of them. 

Commissioner Gordon: It could be any one of them... But which one? Which ones?
Batman: Pretty *fishy* what happened to me on that ladder...
Commissioner Gordon: You mean where there's a fish there could be a Penguin?
Robin: But wait! It happened at sea... Sea. C for Catwoman!
Batman: Yet, an exploding shark *was* pulling my leg...
Commissioner Gordon: The Joker!
Chief O'Hara: All adds up to a sinister riddle... Riddle-R. Riddler!
Commissioner Gordon: A thought strikes me... So dreadful I scarcely dare give it utterance...
Batman: The four of them... Their forces combined...
Robin: Holy nightmare!


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2012)

I kind of want to know how this discussion started, but I really don't want to know.

You guys are weird.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2012)

That's what your Mom said last night.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2012)

She was drunk and said many things


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2012)

Indeed she did. 

"Woman in Black" review is finally in sig.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2012)

I still don't agree. /kanyeshrug


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't either Stunna


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

MH do you still think that stupid Batman movie is better than Dark Knight?

They need to make a movie on Murakami's After Dark, I loved that book.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Ennoea.  Since you hate Raimi as much as I do.  I know you will appreciate the new Spider-man trailer.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

Raimi has raped Spiderman for 8 years, I'm not sure Spiderman's ass can take anymore abuse, I hope for the best.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

This one looks so much better.  The difference is astonishing.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2012)

Seven Samurai - 8.5/10; Decided to watch it since someone made a review here, a few days ago if I recall correctly.. anyway, I really enjoyed the movie although I firstly thought I was not going to like it, I'm glad I was wrong. 

Btw, anyone here seen The Devil's Double? I'm not sure if I should watch it..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

Seems like they're not aiming for 3 year olds this time so no wonder.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Seems like they're not aiming for *3 year olds *this time so no wonder.


The target audience for the new Avengers film.  Don't believe me.  Check out all of the promotional material so far.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2012)

$20 says Rukia enjoys TDKR more than the new Spider-Man or Avengers


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

It's possible.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

DKR will be better than them, for one Marion Cottilard is in it.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2012)

Batman & Robin has much less Robin angst than Forever so automatically it wins.

Also the entire thing is corny, campy and plays it right to the nines where as Forever wants to have serious bits about dreams with Dr. Chase Meridian that is just completely terrible.  

(Both of them are better than the Burton films though)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> DKR will be better than them, for one Marion Cottilard is in it.


I hope she has ample screen time.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

> Both of them are better than the Burton films though



Not sure if serious. Burton films have their problems but Batman and Robin is hideous in comparison to the first Batman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh my god.  He mentioned Nicole Kidman.  

Easily the worst role of her career.  LMMFAO!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2012)

The difference I feel is that the Schumaker films knew what they were going for so the movies have a consistent outlook even if people have come to dislike that.

The Burton movies were an absolute MESS of performances and tones that I just can't stand. Also I guess part of it is that Tim Burton has never been a director that has clicked for me personally so whatever.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

What about Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne?

The whole Whimsical Gothic motif is really overused by Burton to the detriment of some his newer work. I think when he concentrates he can produce okay stuff but when he tries to be visually pleasing, the rest suffers.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2012)

Val Kilmer is good in what two movies I can think of that isn't on the shoulders of Batman Forever.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

The Island of Doctor Moreau.  I agree.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2012)

The Doors


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Much better than The Avengers trailer.  But yeah.  Not exactly X-Men First Class level either.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Should I watch the believer, is it as good as american history x ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2012)

Better than the Burton films? Trolololololo


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2012)

Batman and Robin isn't even a good movie.  Doesn't matter about "tone" it's a shit sandwhich


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

They should reboot the Fantastic Four with Michael Fassbender as Dr. Doom if the new Spider-man does well.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

The problem remains that they're rebooting something that's not old enough to reboot. It just doesn't excite at all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Much better than The Avengers trailer.  But yeah.  Not exactly X-Men First Class level either.



First Class had a terrible trailer.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

Fassbender as Doom  Again somehow that works, seriously wtf? 

Who would be the Fantastic Four?  Gosling as Johnny Storm?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> Fassbender as Doom  Again somehow that works, seriously wtf?
> 
> Who would be the Fantastic Four?  Gosling as Johnny Storm?



bring back Chris Evans of course .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Gosling would do a good job.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2012)

not charismatic enough to capture johnny storm


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

Gosling has got a lot of range. Being Johnny Storm is not beyond him.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

Johnny Storm: Ryan Gosling
Dr Doom: Fassbender
Mr Fantastic: Joseph Gordon-Levitt
Invisible Girl: Emily Blunt
The Thing: Mickey Rourke


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

Datcast


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd watch that


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2012)

*Spartan*
This movie is fantastic. Written and directed by David Mamet and a film that is named very correctly because this movie wastes nothing. There is no needless exposition not attempts to get the audience caught up if you fall by the wayside. The plot just happens and you are along for the ride. Val Kilmer is also amazing in this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

I like how all our casts some how involve Fassbender and Gosling

I was gonna go for Mulligan as Sue Storm but that's predictable. 

But I loved to see Alba as Evan's sister in the original. Their mother clearly was a lying harlot.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Johnny Storm: Ryan Gosling
> Dr Doom: Fassbender
> Mr Fantastic: Joseph Gordon-Levitt
> Invisible Girl: Emily Blunt
> The Thing: Mickey Rourke



Director ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Mickey Rourke as an Olympian? I don't buy it.

The Thing should be played by someone who is at least athletic in appearance.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

Mickey Rourke is naturally grumpy, he would be perfect as The Thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

I want to say Spike Jonze written by Kauffman


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Tom Hardy?


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

Rourke will do. If his cast people will start mentioning the height issue again


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

The Thing would be Part CGI and not a foam suit like the crappy Alba version


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2012)

I think Chiklis was fine as the Thing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Dan Hardy might work, but he's overused.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

That suit was hilariously bad


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I want to say Spike Jonze written by Kauffman


Kauffman is writing and directing for his next project.  Some of the casting choices bother me.   But it should be good.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

The cast isn't so bad. Nicholas Cage, Steve Carell, Jack Black, Darren Criss.... okay all this is missing is Tatum, and a gas chamber.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2012)

> MH do you still think that stupid Batman movie is better than Dark Knight?
> 
> They need to make a movie on Murakami's After Dark, I loved that book.



I never said that...lol. 



> The difference I feel is that the Schumaker films knew what they were going for so the movies have a consistent outlook even if people have come to dislike that.
> 
> The Burton movies were an absolute MESS of performances and tones that I just can't stand. Also I guess part of it is that Tim Burton has never been a director that has clicked for me personally so whatever.



I can actually understand this claim and indeed, my biggest problems with the Burton films is their bi-polar tone. But generally, I love the set design and atmosphere. 

With Batman Forever, the villains annoyed me and I thought the sets were rather dull. Batman and Robin was lazily campy (compared to the 1966 film, which was clever about it). With that said, some of the scenes with the dying Alfred were among the most effective in the whole franchise.



> What about Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne?
> 
> The whole Whimsical Gothic motif is really overused by Burton to the detriment of some his newer work. I think when he concentrates he can produce okay stuff but when he tries to be visually pleasing, the rest suffers.



I thought Val Kilmer made a good Batman. In fact, I might even argue that he was one of the better Batman's, as he worked both as Wayne and the Bat.

Then again, I actually have liked all of the Batmans in some way or another. Even Clooney did a pretty good job (only as Wayne, not as the Bat).

NOW THIS WOULD BE A GOOD FANTASTIC FOUR CAST.

Dr. Reed- Zac Efron
Johnny Flame- Channing Tatum
Susan Storm- Lindsay Lohan
The Thing- Jonah Hill


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> Gosling has got a lot of range. Being Johnny Storm is not beyond him.



not really, and i doubt he could do it better than evans. what character has he played that is like johnny storm?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> not really, and i doubt he could do it better than evans. what character has he played that is like johnny storm?


Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

You guys are already talking about the casting for Fantastic Four (if it gets rebooted)?

I can't help but to think you'll probably have to wait decades for that to happen, since the previous two were so shitty .


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

*Warrior - 8/10*

This movie really surprised me  I wasn't expecting it to be this good. Hardy was very intimidating, the way he moved and spoke made him seem really unpredictable. That scene at the beach being the main one.



			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> Crazy, Stupid, Love.



And we have a winner!


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2012)

Worse?

You haters are dumb :| Garfield is the best choice for this


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

Vampyr or Nosferatu? Which should I watch?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> *Warrior - 8/10*
> 
> This movie really surprised me  I wasn't expecting it to be this good. Hardy was very intimidating, the way he moved and spoke made him seem really unpredictable. That scene at the beach being the main one.


I told you. And you guys wrote it off for being a Rocky ripoff.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I told you. And you guys wrote it off for being a Rocky ripoff.



It's nothing like Rocky  This has much stronger characters. And i never wrote it off


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

Rocky to Boxing is what Saturday Night fever is to dance.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

That trailer looked pretty good. 

Although that whole Spidey Vs. the police thing seems like a Daredevil storyline .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2012)

Eno depending on which version you have Nosferatu is a good watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

The 20s version.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> That trailer looked pretty good.
> 
> Although that whole Spidey Vs. the police thing seems like a Daredevil storyline .


Yeah. I was never aware of Spidey combating the police force. I always figured he just swung in and the police just rolled with it. The only resistance I recall is when he and Green Goblin fought and the police intervened in Ultimate.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd love to see a non Power ranger Green Goblin. Give it to Alfonso Cuaron.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The 20s version.



I know.  There are various versions of it.  Get the remastered with the original soundtrack.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Worse?
> 
> You haters are dumb :| Garfield is the best choice for this


I know.  Trolls are out in force today.  There is no way this many people dislike it as much as they claim.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

The remastered ones have a shitty soundtrack so I'm sticking with the B&W version.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'd love to see a non Power ranger Green Goblin. Give it to Alfonso Cuaron.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waYxuyM4vi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Feb 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yeah. I was never aware of Spidey combating the police force. I always figured he just swung in and the police just rolled with it. The only resistance I recall is when he and Green Goblin fought and the police intervened in Ultimate.



was that when they shot him? i can't recall 

it does look pretty good, i like they are pushing Peters intelligence into focus also the quips


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i like they are pushing Peters intelligence into focus


This is the most promising aspect of the film.  They got Peter Parker right.  They realized that he's a scientist.  They realized that he's a borderline genius.  Love the webshooters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2012)

Saw the trailer. It actually looks okay but

1) The CGI doesnt look very good.

2) I hate the "Untold Story" tagline. You know what? This story was probably told in the comics, TV shows AND THE MOVIES THAT CAME OUT LIKE 10 YEARS AGO. Fucking remakes...


----------



## Nakor (Feb 7, 2012)

Agree with Martial, the CGI looks spotty. I like Andrew Garfield so I'm willing to give it a go on opening weekend most likely.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a pretty stupid tagline the whole backstory with his parents was never integral to him becoming spidey the way it appears here

the CGI looks fine to me but i'm not picky when it comes to that


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

CGI looks pretty poor since this is a big budget film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

I honestly don't know what you guys are talking about.  The CGI?  Are you complaining about the Lizard?  Cite specific examples.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHHPPX6dnYU[/YOUTUBE]
I didn't even know this was coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Watching an old DBZ vid.  Love this fight:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ONpugD8wu8[/YOUTUBE]

Wrath of the Titans is pretty low on my list bro.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2012)

For me its just mainly

1) Spidey hopping around. looks just too CGI-ish. Not really any better than the original trilogy.

2) The Lizard. Really the only times I notice this is when he's fighting Spiderman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

What about Emma Stone's bathwater?  Are you ingesting any after watching the trailer?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I honestly don't know what you guys are talking about.  The CGI?  Are you complaining about the Lizard?  Cite specific examples.



Around 1:20 in the trailer posted on the previous page.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I honestly don't know what you guys are talking about.  The CGI?  Are you complaining about the Lizard?  Cite specific examples.



I personally don't think Lizard looks very good CGI wise.

Besides that, everything else looks fine. People are just nitpicking it seems .


----------



## Jena (Feb 7, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> People are just nitpicking it seems .



Welcome to the theater section.


I will see the new Spiderman movie because Martin Sheen is in it. I will watch literally anything with his name attached to it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> People are just nitpicking it seems .


People do that way too much around here.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Crazy, Stupid, Love.



In Crazy, Stupid Love he was a calm and relatively quiet guy. He was all well cultured, well spoken and suave.  Don't really see what he has in common with Human Torch other then not being shy.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2012)

*The Grey*

What an intense watch. Neeson gave a good performance, and the ending was great. I could have done without some of the spiritual talk and some of the action was hard to look at, but it gets a thumbs up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> First Class had a terrible trailer.


What?  Are you kidding?  This is great!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8ccSiH4olo[/YOUTUBE]

I admit the opening is pretty weak.  But the amount of Magneto goodness after that makes this trailer a big success.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2012)

Jena said:


> Welcome to the theater section.
> 
> 
> I will see the new Spiderman movie because Martin Sheen is in it. I will watch literally anything with his name attached to it.



You mean The Illusive Man amirite ?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2012)

Based on the trailer I think Denis Leary looks like a good casting decision.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 7, 2012)

*Breakfast at Tiffany's* ~ 7.5/10

I would like to say it hasn't got old, but it has,specially the comedy parts, stereotypical japanese constantly complaining is not funny anymore, that said is still a quite enjoyable, mostly because of the character Holly interpreted by Audrey Hepburn, who is probably the biggest charm of the movie.


----------



## Jena (Feb 7, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> You mean The Illusive Man amirite ?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

> stereotypical japanese constantly complaining is not funny anymore



You mean the white guy. Yeah that's dumb. The film's okay, I just love the rendition of Moon River.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2012)

I need to stock up my lovefilm list, quick guys give me some film recommendations. Anythings fine.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

There will be Blood
Babel
City of Lost Children
Magnolia
We Need to Talk about Kevin
Weekend at Bernies
Hunger
The Guard
Skin I live In
Magnolia
Miller's Crossing
Secrets and Lies
Swingers
Amelie


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> There will be Blood
> Babel
> City of Lost Children
> Magnolia
> ...



Cheers, I had a memory lapse and couldn't remember any films I wanted to see.

I've been meaning to watch The Guard, defo putting that high priority.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> For me its just mainly
> 
> 1) Spidey hopping around. looks just too CGI-ish. Not really any better than the original trilogy.
> 
> 2) The Lizard. Really the only times I notice this is when he's fighting Spiderman.



Are you blind? This movie is using so much more practical effects than the original films.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm guessing you don't mean this one lol This article


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

It has Fassbender in it. 



> Are you blind? This movie is using so much more practical effects than the original films.



The part where he swings to the top of a building and that Radio Tower collapses, looks like a PS2 cutscene.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I figured it was that one, not some Saw/ Human Centipede esque monstrosity.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

Leave that to MH to watch.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah of course there are bits of it but there is more practical in this film at least it feels like it. Also part of me doesn't want the CGI to look realistic just consistent.

Sure it will look cartoony but this is a SPIDERMAN movie.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> There will be Blood
> Babel
> City of Lost Children
> Magnolia
> ...



This, is a great list.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> This, is a great list.


Weekend at Bernies.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2012)

There was an old X-Files episode on tv, which I'm sure was inspired by The Thing. 'twas good. Man, I loved that series as a kid.

I want to celebrate my new laptop(finally, HD ) with some good visuals. Any suggestions?
Though I might just watch The Thin Red Line and Saving Private Ryan again and compare them. Dunno.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I need to stock up my lovefilm list, quick guys give me some film recommendations. Anythings fine.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snUuMG9vgxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2012)

What's that Gaiash?


----------



## olaf (Feb 8, 2012)

*Ides of March* 7/10

while it wasn't really discovering aything new with the plot ("politics corrupt" gee.... I wonder if I saw this one before) but the execution and acting was superb

I didn't even conside Rachel Wood (that ex of marylin manson) a real actress till I saw her in this. She didn't have that many scenes, but in couple of those she almost broke my heart, she was so good


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Weekend at Bernies.



I havent seen that myself but there are some pretty solid recommendations there.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeTnYROosEM[/YOUTUBE]Looks decent.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2012)

So, I was wondering when you guys consider a movie old?

I was debating with one of my friends about the age of Kill Bill Volume 1. It was made in 2005(IIRC), but people in my school considered it "old".

I personally consider movies from the early 90's and earlier to be old movies.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGHPD3IYnd0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looks decent.



fixed it for you

now to watch it


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2012)

That does look decent.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

> Weekend at Bernies.



That was a bit of a troll on my part but he said anything goes



> I was debating with one of my friends about the age of Kill Bill Volume 1. It was made in 2005(IIRC), but people in my school considered it "old".
> 
> I personally consider movies from the early 90's and earlier to be old movies.



You could call anything old. I never really thought about it since old has no bearing on quality, but Kill Bill isn't really old at all.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> So, I was wondering when you guys consider a movie old?
> 
> I was debating with one of my friends about the age of Kill Bill Volume 1. It was made in 2005(IIRC), but people in my school considered it "old".
> 
> I personally consider movies from the early 90's and earlier to be old movies.



That is very silly and seems like an incredible waste of time.


*Kill List*

I loved this movie. It begins as showing what happens when professional people stop working and begin a family, from there the lead is offered a job(he is a contract killer) and from that point it goes down down down the rabbit hole. This movie is incredibly divisive for me what happens at the end was well set up enough to lead into the conclusion also when a movie has me this riveted and feeling something it has done something incredible. I would list off other films that did the same thing but that may be construed as a spoiler.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVPpc4pk6RE[/YOUTUBE]

This looks sensational guys.  Edward Norton is the villain.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah i liked the trailer.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

Two hours of running, convoluted plot and close quarters combat. I'm in.

Julia Stiles better be in it


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVPpc4pk6RE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This looks sensational guys.  Edward Norton is the villain.



I really like Jeremy Renner. I'd even say he's currently one of my favorite actors, but I'm just not up for _another_ Bourne film at this point... especially one that doesn't have Matt Damon.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2012)

Less shaky cam during the CQC though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2012)

Jason bourne has beaten a trained assassin with a pen....A PEN!


not sure if i'll watch the new movie though


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2012)

*Arachnophobia* (1990)
A

This movie does an amazing job of building up suspense and adrenaline and has a talent for showing the spiders in all the right ways, like when you see the spider jump on the girl's face while she's in the shower, or when the couple picks one up from the popcorn bowl they're eating out of.

The infestation scene at the end of the movie can make anyone's skin crawl. The final fight between the General spider and the main character made for an awesome ending scene. It showed that the spider was intelligent, and I enjoyed how they added a bit of humor to it when the man refused to throw the expensive bottle of wine, despite fighting for his life. 

Overall, really good movie that makes nice use of suspense without going overboard.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Less shaky cam during the CQC though



I was thinking the same. That shit's annoying and no, it doesn't make me think there's more going on than it actually is nor does it make me go "woah, look at the speed they're moving!". They need to cut that shaky cam shit 

Anyways, can anybody recommend a film similar/kind of like/same atmosphere as "Sword of The Stranger"?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVPpc4pk6RE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This looks sensational guys.  Edward Norton is the villain.



No Brad Pitt is the villain, Edward Norton is just his alter ego.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2012)

> Are you blind? This movie is using so much more practical effects than the original films.



Not what I saw...If they said they were going to use more practical effects, then I expect "extensions" like "The Thing".

If they were practical but somehow look fake...well, then it just sucks.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 8, 2012)

Watching 'Back to School' right now. Sam Kinison's cameo is fucking righteous:


----------



## Federer (Feb 8, 2012)

Spidey II on tv, 8.5/10

Kirsten Dunst as a redhead. 

Now Ang Lee's Hulk is on tv, which is a 7, it wasn't that bad, but the Hulk does look hideous in this movie, also not enough action.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

What's with all the Bourne Legacy disdain?  Did you guys see the trailer or not?  Legacy or Battleship?  Which would you rather see?

Gripes about Legacy aside... it looks a lot better than half of the shit scheduled to come out this year.  I think a twenty year old might actually enjoy this unlike most of those comic book films.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2012)

eh who cares


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2012)

Legacy actually looks good :33? I'll have to watch the trailer tonight. Loved Supremacy and Ultimatum.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 8, 2012)

Picked up an anime called Mushishi, it's about supernatural creatures called Mushi with will to affect their surroundings, similar to bacteria/virus in a sense they can make people sick etc. So far watched 7 episodes, no apparent plot. Protagonist, the mushishi, is just wandering, helping people in each episode. Eventhough it looks dull from outside that each episode is a different story, some of them were quite good. I think there is 18 left to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Picked up an anime called Mushishi, it's about supernatural creatures called Mushi with will to affect their surroundings, similar to bacteria/virus in a sense they can make people sick etc. So far watched 7 episodes, no apparent plot.


I've been watching Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou.  Pretty funny series.  Format is similar to School Rumble.  Probably not quite as good though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2012)

Mushi-shi is dope good pick Kobe


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Yesterday's most anticipated list:





			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> Prometheus


Today's List:
Prometheus
Bourne Legacy


----------



## Kobe (Feb 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I've been watching Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou.  Pretty funny series.  Format is similar to School Rumble.  Probably not quite as good though.


I haven't watched School Rumble but after seeing what's it about on youtube, I'll give it a try later. 

I wish they made some OVAs for GTO. There were a lot of fun moments after its cut off in anime. (I didn't like anime that much but the characters are just best, you go with it)





Parallax said:


> Mushi-shi is dope good pick Kobe


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

> Picked up an anime called Mushishi, it's about supernatural creatures called Mushi with will to affect their surroundings, similar to bacteria/virus in a sense they can make people sick etc. So far watched 7 episodes, no apparent plot. Protagonist, the mushishi, is just wandering, helping people in each episode. Eventhough it looks dull from outside that each episode is a different story, some of them were quite good. I think there is 18 left to watch.



It's a slow show but it's beautiful. Well worth the watch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's a slow show but it's beautiful.



*Spoiler*: _You know what else is beautiful?_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snUuMG9vgxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kobe (Feb 8, 2012)

wait is that really Korean made?  

It felt awkward watching an animation in Korean 


They better make animes of Veritas, The Breaker and Dangu


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

Rukia I'm disappoint. I expected Prometheus.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia I'm disappoint. I *expected* Prometheus.


That's why it isn't there.  Trolling is a subtle art.  It's all about finesse.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2012)

that's true ain't nobody got shit on you


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

MH will probably like this, Hammer are in talks to make a new Dracula.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Will Smith is making a movie with M Night?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 8, 2012)

M Night is still making movies?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

I was basically just discussing this very subject with Parallax.  Mass Effect 3.  Less than a month away.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

Jaden Smith will be in it as well


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm excited.  You guys wont see me much for the month of March because of ME3 though


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm the same way.  I will take a break from Mass Effect 3 for my Wondercon trip.  Other than that... I will be busy.  So many Mass Effect 2 save files to choose from.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll probably also go to Wondercon for one day

I'm gonna start on my first file when I get it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Fucking Lincoln killed the Rachni Queen.  What a damn fool!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2012)

> MH will probably like this, Hammer are in talks to make a new Dracula.



Yes he does. Dracula, Frankenstein and the Mummy are among the few movies (well, books I guess) that I have no problem with them remaking once a decade. As long as the execution is good, YAY!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fucking Lincoln killed the Rachni Queen.  What a damn fool!



Most of my playthroughs have her alive .

However, I'm more worried about that choice than rewriting the heretic Geth. At least we provided a safeguard and deleted the virus that was gonna make the Geth worship the Reapers.   

What kind of defense do the Rachni have? Some songs that still got them indoctrinated by the Reapers thousands of years ago to start the Rachni Wars .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2012)

Read your Grey review MH. I'd blame the marketing for your disappointment with the ending. 

I loved it myself.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm excited.  You guys wont see me much for the month of March because of ME3 though



The main reason I don't post here as much as I use to is because I'm trying to make a file for every class .

1. I have a no love interest Male Adept Shepard (My first transfer to ME 3), destoryed the CB, rewrote the Geth, and saved the Rachni Queen

2. Tali-interested Infiltrator Male Shepard(my 2nd transfer to ME 3), and did everything above.

3. I'm currently working on a female Sentinel Shepard. Mostly Renegade, with some paragon. Rachni Queen dead, and I plan on keeping the CB, and destroying the Heretic Geth. I'm gonna feel like an ass hat for giving it to TIM .

I haven't decided  what  my love interest is gonna be. Maybe Garrus or Thane . Fuck, I should have romanced Liara .


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2012)

Err playing as Fem Shepard then having a love interest? That's really awkward and I will never do it. That's why all my save files are male shepard


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2012)

This is the coolest thing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Err playing as Fem Shepard then having a love interest?


I have used a female Shepard before.  Liara as the love interest.  I spent the entire game hitting on Kelly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Read your Grey review MH. I'd blame the marketing for your disappointment with the ending.
> 
> I loved it myself.



Yeah me too.

AND YES, THAT POSTER IS EPIC!

I love how it makes it look like a surfer dude war film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Err playing as Fem Shepard then having a love interest? That's really awkward and I will never do it. That's why all my save files are male shepard



...good point . I plan on having two FemSheps and two males. One Fem is gonna have a Liara interest, and the other is not.

I'll make an extra male for Soldier class.

That should put me up to 5 files if I did every class


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> AND YES, THAT POSTER IS EPIC!
> 
> I love how it makes it look like a surfer dude war film.



Letting the marketing get the better of you is always a bad idea and letting it impact the movie is worse.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It might just be me, but I preferred the movie ending with Neeson about to fight the wolf rather than showing him clumsily brawl with it. If it looked anything like the other wolf attacks, we wouldn't be able to tell what was going on anyway. Carnahan took note from the book of Nolan action direction it seems.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 8, 2012)

Why isn't Matt Damon in the new Bourne?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 8, 2012)

The girl with the dragon's tattoo.
Rooney's Mara nipples / 10


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It might just be me, but I preferred the movie ending with Neeson about to fight the wolf rather than showing him clumsily brawl with it. If it looked anything like the other wolf attacks, we wouldn't be able to tell what was going on anyway. Carnahan took note from the book of Nolan action direction it seems.



You are exactly correct the movie ends right where it needs to.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Why isn't Matt Damon in the new Bourne?


Director loyalty.  They brought in a better director though.  I think its going to be a great fucking movie.  Jeremy Renner, Edward Norton, Rachel Weisz and several characters from the earlier films.  What's not to like?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2012)

The movie is also called LEGACY and if you know what that word means it makes more sense for Damon to not be in it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2012)

I should probably get around to finishing the Bourne trilogy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

I think its an interesting concept.  How has the whole Jason Bourne fiasco affected the Central Intelligence Agency?


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Director loyalty.  They brought in a better director though.  I think its going to be a great fucking movie.  Jeremy Renner, Edward Norton, Rachel Weisz and several characters from the earlier films.  What's not to like?



I see. Yeah the clip looked very Bournish; it should be good - especially with the line up they chose.  I think it's going to be a little weird without Damon.  He really did an amazing job in that role.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> I see. Yeah the clip looked very Bournish; it should be good - especially with the line up they chose.  I think it's going to be a little weird with Damon.  He really did an amazing job in that role.



I feel the same, watching a bourne film without bourne would make it feel like one of those cheap direct to dvd films.



Taleran said:


> The movie is also called LEGACY and if you know what that word means it makes more sense for Damon to not be in it.



him not being in it is the reason_ why_ it's called bourne legacy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2012)

Federer said:


> Spidey II on tv, 8.5/10.


This looks so much better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tnxzJ0SSOw[/YOUTUBE]

Love how Peter is giving the car thief shit.  Seems like something the comic book character would actually say!  They got the personality right this time.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2012)

Each time I see the trailer it looks better. Spider-Man looks so much cooler in this movie. I've noted before how I love how agile they made him, like when he solo'd those cops, but I also love the way he shoots his webs; almost like he's firing bullets when he pins the carjacker to the wall.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 8, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I feel the same, watching a bourne film without bourne would make it feel like one of those cheap direct to dvd films.
> 
> 
> 
> him not being in it is the reason_ why_ it's called bourne legacy.



Well - it will be a little weird without him, but I think it will be good.  I'm certain that they've got a good transition planned.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2012)

> Letting the marketing get the better of you is always a bad idea and letting it impact the movie is worse.



lol, I already agreed with that. But it happens. However, when you're angry at something for something like that, its only for a limited amount of time. Now I don't blame the movie at all.

(although that post credit scene is still pointless).

Animal Kingdom: B-

An Australian thriller that sometimes is very intense and edgy, but often slow and the main character is rather dull. He just sort of wanders through the film without any expression.

Still, it did offer a few surprising twists and the characters were interesting enough.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2012)

Got a new PS3 so now i have to play fucking ME all over again


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2012)

*DMT: The Spirit Molecule - 10/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2012)

Tremors: A

One of my favorite movies of all time. They just dont do them like this anymore.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Got a new PS3 so now i have to play fucking ME all over again



Sweet. You can play with me on the multiplayer demo when it comes out .


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice  

Psn - Vault-023


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

> Tremors: A
> 
> One of my favorite movies of all time. They just dont do them like this anymore.



Agreed. The second one could have been great if they didn't have the evolution shit going on.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Got a new PS3 so now i have to play fucking ME all over again


Cool story bro.  My opinion on which save file to use first is constantly changing.  But at the moment.  I think I will use Renegade Shepard with Miranda as a love interest.  This is an interesting choice because Ashley was the love interest in Mass Effect.  So I am curious to see if I get some sort of cat fight/rivalry out of this.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Tremors: A
> 
> One of my favorite movies of all time. They just dont do them like this anymore.



Agreed. Tremors is an awesome movie


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

I remember seeing a trailer for a Tremor Sequel where the worms can fly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2012)

Nakor said:


> blahblahblah


Are you still watching Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou?  This week's episode was hilarious.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 9, 2012)

About the new bourne film, its time for Norton's resurection, I think.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 9, 2012)

Tropic Thunder

9/10

It's goddamn awesome man, seeing a black Downey and volcanic Cruise were just priceless. Ben Stiller was like always, so not too impressive there, neither was Jack Black, but the white nerd dude and Alpa Chino were totally rad. This is the first supercast movie that I've really loved.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2012)

8 1/2 - An awesome film, and by that I mean it is so good that it is awe-inspiring. I'm glad that I never caught this one on DVD, because it is something to behold on Blu-ray. Definitely one of the best films I've ever seen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2012)

adee said:


> Tropic Thunder
> 
> 9/10
> 
> It's goddamn awesome man, seeing a black Downey and volcanic Cruise were just priceless. Ben Stiller was like always, so not too impressive there, neither was Jack Black, but the white nerd dude and Alpa Chino were totally rad. This is the first supercast movie that I've really loved.



"I'm just like a little boy, playin' with his dick when he's nervous. "


----------



## Angelus (Feb 9, 2012)

The Crow (the original one, with Brandon Lee) - 9/10

Damn good movie for a comic book adaption.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Nice
> 
> Psn - Vault-023



Sweet, I'll send you a friend request(I'll make sure to include a message) .

Oh, and Attack the Block is finally on Cinemax . I plan on watching the latest Harold & Kumar movie with my family to....when I finish this essay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2012)

> Agreed. The second one could have been great if they didn't have the evolution shit going on.



I thought the second one was good and didn't mind them 'evolving' because at that point, killing graboids was too easy. I doubt the CGI has held up though (at the time, it was solid).



> I remember seeing a trailer for a Tremor Sequel where the worms can fly.



Tremors 3 has them evolving into "ass blasters". It was the weakest of the Tremors films. The fourth one (prequel) was mediocre too, based on memory.

Never saw the series.

One thing you have to remember though was that Tremors 2 came out when being direct-to-video was more of a marketing ploy than a sign of shame. "Tremors" just did okay in the theaters, but was a smash hit on video. So why not just release it on video and save marketing costs? The budget wouldn't be especially lower.

However, by the time Tremors 3 was made, "direct-to-video" had become the home for awful, cheap movies that rarely were even watchable. It had its moments, I guess...but you can see the transition between "marketing strategy" to "home for crap movies" within the Tremors franchise.

It's sad, really. I want a "Tremors 5", but I at least want it to be of "Tremors 2"-quality.


----------



## Federer (Feb 9, 2012)

Watching the Bourne identity on tv, good movie. 

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2012)

Federer said:


> Watching the Bourne identity on tv, good movie.
> 
> 8.5/10



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVPpc4pk6RE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 9, 2012)

I only saw the first Bourne, wasn't interested in the others after that.

Watched Prometheus teaser in HD today ffffffffff


----------



## Federer (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen that trailer Rukia, it looks Fedtastic.

Definitely a movie that is worthy to watch in the theathers. So far, I'm planning on watching the following movies in the theathers:

Spidey 4

Queen Mary

The Avengers

Queen Mary

The Dark Knight Rises

Queen Mary

The Bourne Legacy

The Hobbit

Queen Mary

The Expendables 2

Queen Mary

*Maybe's*

MIB 3

Queen Mary

Wrath of the Titans [the first one sucked though]

Queen Mary


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2012)

* Harold & Kumar 3*- Really funny, but not as funny as the first two.

I'd give it a 6.7/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll 'prolly see around twenty or so movies this year, 'cause I lack self control.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

MIB 3 looks like something a Baby would lay after eating Indian food.

Films wise there's Prometheus, Skyfall, Hobbit, DKR and the Bourne Movie. Not sure about the rest but it looks like it might be a decent year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2012)

I will end up seeing around 50 films at the theater this year.  I typically see that many every year.  I don't expect my attendance to suddenly change.

So let's start with just the movies I have seen trailers from:

Hunger Games
Prometheus
The Amazing Spider-man
The Avengers
The Dark Knight Rises
The Bourne Legacy
Snow White and The Huntsman


----------



## Nakor (Feb 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Are you still watching Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou?  This week's episode was hilarious.



I'm not caught up to the latest episode yet, I may do that tonight before The Finder comes on.

I've been busy playing FF XIII-2 and watching criminal minds on ion tv.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2012)

Hm, so far I've seen four movies in theaters.  I doubt I'll hit fifty. 

Tinker Tailor - Thumbs up
Red Tails - Thumbs down
Chronicle - Thumbs up
The Grey - Thumbs up


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love to see movies in the theater.
Unfortunately I would also love to eat. 
I can only pay for one.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2012)

*Yu Yu Hakusho: Three Kings*

whoa talk about uneven.  The first half of this arc is great, the best in terms of set up and ideas that the show will ever have.  This arc really had potential at being the best one but alas it quickly goes downhill.  Even the concept of the tournament was set up nicely and it seemed like it could have worked but it felt rushed and really blah (with the exception of Yusuke's last fight).  The Hiei flashbacks were the best part of the arc , or at least one of the best parts as his 2 episodes had good animation and it was nice to get some insight of Demon World.  The last episode is nice and it does wrap up the series appropriately.  If you're a fan also check out the last volume of the Hakusho manga as it's way different

*Downy By Law*

I'm a huge huge Tom Waits fan so I was just giddy watching this movie the whole time and I'm also a fan of John Lurie and his avant garde jazz outfit The Lounge Lizards so to see them both act so well in this movie was great.  Roberto Benigni is also just delightful.  This movie is so full of charm and personality that I can only imagine loving it more and more over the years.  This is my 2nd Jarmusch film and so far he's 2/2 so I think I'm gonna dive into this filmography.  A real genuine and quality surprise and one of the best movies I've seen in recent memory and definitely something that I will love more and more every time I rewatch it.  Unless you hate B&W films I highly highly recommend this film, it's a very worthwhile experience.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2012)

It also has a soundtrack by circa '86 Waits so you know it's gotta own


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2012)

*X-Men*

Not _bad..._ just very bland. Thumbs up, I guess.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'll 'prolly see around twenty or so movies this year, 'cause I lack self control.



Damn, I gonna have to get a job soon to keep up with you fuckers in the latest movie in the theaters .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2012)

lol last year I set a personal record of some 33 visits to the Regal Palladium. Excluding re-watches.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2012)

I watch about 80 films a year on my TV. In theaters? Probably 2-3.

I hate Redbox, with their limited quantity's, but my Dad is now starting to order movies On Demand, which is nice .


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 9, 2012)

Jena said:


> I would love to see movies in the theater.
> Unfortunately I would also love to eat.
> I can only pay for one.



*sends money*


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2012)

Adopting Stunna's rating scale.


*Spiderman *

Middle finger up


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 9, 2012)

*Pan's Labyrinth*...two middle fingers up?


----------



## olaf (Feb 10, 2012)

*Three Musketeers (2011)* 4/10

this movie was so ridiculous that I'm at loss for words, but I loved every second o it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2012)

The Time Travelers Wife

Two ass cheeks up


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43InzvBm-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Audition
 I didnt understand the whole movie...


----------



## Netorie (Feb 10, 2012)

_Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides _ 
*3/10*

I honestly did not like it. The previous three were pretty good, but they took it a bit too far I think. You can only do so much with a series like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2012)

> Audition
> I didnt understand the whole movie...



What didn't you get?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2012)

he had to think, it hurt his brain


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43InzvBm-k[/YOUTUBE]



That actually looks good. Then again, I think that about a lot of Steve C's movies when I see the trailer, and they always suck in the end.

WELCOME TO FRIENDSIES, WHERE EVERYONE IS YOUR FRIEND!!!

I love that guy, he's fucking hilarious in everything.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2012)

The concept is atleast different but it'll probably lack anarchy.

Tho I bet the world won't end at the end.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What didn't you get?



Whether or not 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the torture was a dream sequence or him thinking that it was all a bad dream, was a dream sequence...


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> *sends money*





You should pay my tuition too. That would be magnificent of you.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43InzvBm-k[/YOUTUBE]



Looks good

Cautiously optimistic


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

What happened to this project?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2R4Rjtgskk[/YOUTUBE]

I haven't heard any new news since they released that epic trailer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2012)

My take on Audition


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's ambiguous, but I believe that after she confessed her troubled past he started to think she might be damaged goods and was dreaming about the bulk of the ending. 




Safe House: B

Stellar action/thriller with good acting all around. Unfortunately, it goes down exactly as you would expect it too. I was never surprised.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd see _Seeking a Friend._


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2012)

But MH don't forget Sack man was in her apartment before she admitted anything. It's a hard one for anyone to say what is what.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2012)

Was gonna see _The Phantom Menace_ tonight, but my friends wanna see _Chronicle._

I am okay with this.


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43InzvBm-k[/YOUTUBE]



I really hope the movie actually ends with the earth getting destroyed.
I know that's bleak, but it's really cliche for something to happen at the last second that keeps everyone from death. The asteroid misses Earth. They blow up the asteroid and only some of it hits Earth. The main characters don't die.
I'd actually love to see them die. Not to be morbid or anything, I just mean that it would be unexpected and kind of cool in a way. It could be a sort of metaphor for life. You're going to die eventually. There isn't going to be some magical thing or deus ex machina that saves you at the last second. But you can still make the time you have count.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> I really hope the movie actually ends with the earth getting destroyed.


I think a lot of people would be thrilled to see it end like that.  It would be different.  It would be creative.  It would be refreshing to see the film end with a stunner like that.

The Mist is clearly an average film.  But I think a lot of people praise it for it's innovative ending.  We need more conclusions like that.  Less conclusions like Source Code.  Source Code was a better film than the Mist.  It was better for the first 90 minutes.  But the ending was far too tidy and too perfect for our troubled protagonist.  Source Code went off the rails at the end and as a result 5 minutes of good work give The Mist a better reputation.

The world actually ending is just one example of a curveball.  What if in a battle between good evil... evil actually prevailed?  I routinely find myself rooting for the bad guys.  They don't often win.  Bellatrix defeating Harry Potter in Deathly Hallows is like the only recent example I can think of.  I'd like to see more.


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh the Mist  That ending is sublime.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought the ending was cheap tbh  If it was about 20 minutes shorter it would've been quite a lot better.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 10, 2012)

Mushishi episode 17 (Aya-Ito sisters) was sickkkkk.  They should make a movie out of that plot.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2012)

The Insider - 8/10 - thoroughly good effort from Michael Mann. Up there with Manhunter as his best work.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think a lot of people would be thrilled to see it end like that.  It would be different.  It would be creative.  It would be refreshing to see the film end with a stunner like that.
> 
> The Mist is clearly an average film.  But I think a lot of people praise it for it's innovative ending.  We need more conclusions like that.  Less conclusions like Source Code.  Source Code was a better film than the Mist.  It was better for the first 90 minutes.  But the ending was far too tidy and too perfect for our troubled protagonist.  Source Code went off the rails at the end and as a result 5 minutes of good work give The Mist a better reputation.
> 
> The world actually ending is just one example of a curveball.  What if in a battle between good evil... evil actually prevailed?  I routinely find myself rooting for the bad guys.  They don't often win.  Bellatrix defeating Harry Potter in Deathly Hallows is like the only recent example I can think of.  I'd like to see more.



Well, in Skyline the aliens prevailed (so I heard) .


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Well, in Skyline the aliens prevailed (so I heard) .




*Spoiler*: __ 




The aliens capture the group of characters and suck out the main character's brain. However, he's like "the chosen one" or some shit so he gains control of a...it's either a robot or an alien. Anyway, the movie ends with an implication that he was going to destroy them from the inside out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a save-my-ass ending if I ever saw one .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2012)

erictheking said:


> The Insider - 8/10 - thoroughly good effort from Michael Mann. Up there with Manhunter as his best work.



You're totally forgetting Heat


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2012)

That I am. Haven't seen Heat in ages either, good shout.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2012)

Heat is so good that if Mann would have followed up his career with terrible films I would be ok with it

cause he made Heat


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll give it a re-watch soon.

What band's that by the way? That's John Lydon innit?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah it is, it's Public Image ltd. Keith Levene (one of the founding members of the Clash) and Jah Wobble were part of the original lineup


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _The most important trailer in a long time_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pShKKOV_gA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

No Garrus or Thane is the only thing that upset me . My whole Valentine's Day is gonna be spent on my PS3 .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> My whole Valentine's Day is gonna be spent on my PS3 .


And Easter.  And Memorial Day.  And the 4th of July.

Looks like a hell of a game.


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _The most important trailer in a long time_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pShKKOV_gA[/YOUTUBE]



My body is ready.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _The most important trailer in a long time_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pShKKOV_gA[/YOUTUBE]



 





Jena said:


> My body is ready.









Someone recommend some movies - I'm out of ideas... 

._.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Leon: The Professional :: A*

Excellent script. Excellent Directing. Excellent Acting. Gary Oldman is the GOAT. Natalie Portman probably won an oscar. Im talking in brisk sentences because you, yes YOU, need to watch this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> But MH don't forget Sack man was in her apartment before she admitted anything. It's a hard one for anyone to say what is what.



True, but thats why its ambiguous. He could've been dreaming prior that maybe this brand of dating is a little stupid and those earlier dreams were representing that fear.

But it should be noted that Miike has the tendency to break any sense of coherancy or realism for the sake of expressing the characters hidden feelings or something.

Dead or Alive's ending was clearly meant to symbolize that these two have destroyed eachothers worlds, but did not destroy the actual world like the ending shows (Dead or Alive 3 reveals that the films do take place within the same world, just different times, and the world is obviously still there).

An interpretation of "Imprint" is that the protagonist is in hell, but regardless, what he's seeing at the end is clearly a dream.

"Gozu" might've have been a self exploration of the protagonists homosexual side. "Ichi the Killer" has an ending that that can't be "real" either.

"Izo"...well, is just "Izo". That entire movie feels like a dream.

But that's the beauty of Miike's films.  Who knows what's supposed to be real or not.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 11, 2012)

Just watch The Count of Monte Cristo, the one with Jim Cavizel (sp). I love that movie. 5/5


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Abot DOA, I thought it was meant to symbolise that both the protagonists were equal and similar in everything...
They were both evil as fuck despite the one being a cop and the other one a criminal...
So there couldnt be a determined winner out of their clash and the film ended with them being absolute equals...

About Ichi the Killer, its the oppposite thing.... despite the 2 of em being psycho and spreading blood all over the place.... they were completely different... and uneven.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Mushishi episode 17 (Aya-Ito sisters) was sickkkkk.  They should make a movie out of that plot.



I know Otomo made a live-action Mushishi movie, but I don't know which episodes he covered in that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2012)

Its been a long time since I've seen DOA, but how was the cop evil?

Fireball: C+/B-

A Thailand martial arts movie thats okay....might be tomorrows review.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes he was, he made deals with gangsters for money and killed people like bugs...


----------



## olaf (Feb 11, 2012)

*The Help* one teaspoon of white guilt out of five tablespoons of viola davies superb acting

the movie was best when white guilt or politicaly correct history (not a hardcore example, but still it was noticable) weren't that prominent


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

"Tell your friends were coming for them."


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

> I know Otomo made a live-action Mushishi movie, but I don't know which episodes he covered in that.



I think a mix of his past with the first few eps. I can't remember since I saw it years ago and I remember thinking it was shit.


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2012)

My Dad is having open heart surgery right now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2012)

As little as this may mean around here, I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

Good luck to your dad GK.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I think a mix of his past with the first few eps. I can't remember since I saw it years ago and I remember *thinking it was shit*.



If only Otomo would return to making mangas again


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

The Vow is on pace for a 40 million dollar weekend.  Ennoea better be ready to eat some crow.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

Fucking Valentines Week. When all the brain dead single women with dreams of some epic love story go to the Cinema to live out their crappy fantasies.


----------



## Jena (Feb 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fucking Valentines Week. When all the brain dead single women with dreams of some epic love story go to the Cinema to live out their crappy fantasies.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2012)

someone sounds bitter


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

I prefer fourth of July. When pumped up morons go to see films about Aliens wrecking shit and USA saving the day.


----------



## Jena (Feb 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I prefer fourth of July. When pumped up morons go to see films about Aliens wrecking shit and USA saving the day.



Don't forget _motherfuckin' barbecue_.



It's not the fourth unless someone is grilling meat.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2012)

man Eno just jealous of all us Yanks


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL @ people saying 'Manhunter' or 'The Insider' is Michael Mann's best work, or 'Heat' for that matter. Obviously, none of you have seen 'Thief'--where James Caan does nothing but give a kick ass performance from start to finish. Not to mention the quality soundtrack from Tangerine Dream, who I usually can't fucking stand, but their music for that film was _perfect_ for the mood.

I really hate this part of the board sometimes. There's too many people on here that don't know anything about movies.

*EDIT:* LOL @ the Takashi Miike discussion on here, too! Martial Horror knows nothing about Miike or his intentions, at least not without looking up quotes from Miike to help give him answers. That guy really doesn't know anything.  This board is hilarious sometimes.


----------



## Jena (Feb 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I really hate this part of the board sometimes. There's too many people on here that don't know anything about movies.
> 
> *EDIT:* LOL @ the Takashi Miike discussion on here, too! Martial Horror knows nothing about Miike or his intentions, at least not without looking up quotes from Miike to help give him answers. That guy really doesn't know anything.  This board is hilarious sometimes.



If we're all such idiots, why do you keep coming here?

I'm sure there are millions of websites out there dedicated solely to movie and film critique. We're a subforum on a website dedicated a Japanese cartoon about ninjas.

If you're as intelligent as you claim and we're all as stupid as you claim, then there's nothing to gain for you to come here. It would be like a professor walking into a kindergarden and screaming at the children because they don't know how to trigonometry. 

/just saying


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have seen Thief

it's ok


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tetra has seen every movie since ever


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Holiday wise I like my birthday.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you jesus?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 11, 2012)

Astro Boy - 4/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Holiday wise I like my birthday.



answer the damn question, are you jesus? if you answer wrong, you will watch the passion of christ two times in a row tonight.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

i am JeZeus 

all y'all are tripping Miami Vice is the best Mann film, pro-tip i study Film Aesthetics at Oxford so i know what i'm talking about unlike you sodomites


----------



## Jena (Feb 11, 2012)

They look so badass in this gif.
More Samara than Miranda.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2012)

> LOL @ the Takashi Miike discussion on here, too! Martial Horror knows nothing about Miike or his intentions, at least not without looking up quotes from Miike to help give him answers. That guy really doesn't know anything. This board is hilarious sometimes.



I haven't ever read any quotes or interviews with Miike, so good job at failing again. Although maybe you will retort that you were doing that backwards shit where you argue a point you don't believe in. Even if I did, wouldn't that make my claims true based on how he used that point?

Personally, I suspect Miike intentionally makes things weird and surreal so we over-think it and make his works seem better (read any review of "Visitor Q" and laugh at how people try to analyze it). But regardless, his movies turn out good (or at least interesting), so they don't matter.

I know nothing about him? How many of his films have you seen?

Jena: Tetra either knows he isn't much better or kicks off on cyber bullying people he thinks are his inferiors. I've said it once and will say it again, either way he fails. 

Dragonball Z: Lord Slug- F

Wow, this was pretty bad...the villains are rehashes of past villains (his existence doesn't make sense either, but thats DBZ movies for you), the action is bland and it just did nothing for me. 

I actually generally like the DBZ movies too, but this one sucked.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 11, 2012)

GOOD JOB AT FAILLLLING!! DURR YOUR FAILING!! WATCH ME MOVE GOALPOSTS AND ROUTINELY CITE THE TIME YOU POSTED SOMETHING YOU ORIGINALLY AGREED WITH THEN LATER DISAGREED WITH LIKE IT'S ILLEGAL!! YEAH WATCH ME DO THAT ONE HUNDRED MILLIONS TIMES OVER AND OVER!! WATCH BE DO THAT BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE ANY OTHER WAY OF COUNTERING YOU!! WATCH ME STRING TOGETHER GARBLES OF WORDS AND HURL THEM AT YOU IN FAINT HOPES THAT THEY'LL STICK!! DUR HURR!!

That's what you sound like, _literally._ After some of the banal-laced, below-amateur dreck of reviews I've read from your "movie review site" (LOL), I wouldn't suspect someone of your limited capabilities to understand an individual like Takashi Miike, let alone his films. It's unbearable watching you try to come up with reasons as to what you like about his work, seeing as anyone with even a miniscule brain could cite the reasons you've given. It's the bottom-of-the-barrel with you, always.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2012)

*Chronicle*

Saw it again with friends who hadn't seen it. We all enjoyed it, and it was a fun time. Thumbs up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2012)

> That's what you sound like, literally. After some of the banal-laced, below-amateur dreck of reviews I've read from your "movie review site" (LOL), I wouldn't suspect someone of your limited capabilities to understand an individual like Takashi Miike, let alone his films. It's unbearable watching you try to come up with reasons as to what you like about his work, seeing as anyone with even a miniscule brain could cite the reasons you've given. It's the bottom-of-the-barrel with you, always.



Maybe, but those are the reasons I like him, so deal with it. Plus, you pretty much confirmed by claims by claiming yourself that I must've been reading his quotes and interviews. If my claims are similar to his claims, then aren't I correct? 

How about this, why don't "You" try making your own points and theories instead of talking shit about other peoples points? Give some substance to these lame ass claims you keep making for once.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Jena said:


> They look so badass in this gif.


True.  Morinth does look cool.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2012)

*The Thin Red Line (Criterion Collection)*

So, I celebrated my new laptop with this gem. This movie is a true feast for the senses. John Toll's superb cinematography coupled with Hans Zimmer's best score to date...beautiful.
This was my third time watching this; the first time I was still too young and the movie was late at night...dropped it; the second time (last summer) I liked it, but thought it dragged at some points and I just wasn't used to Malick's style. Since then I watched all of his movies and this time I got totally immersed. Haunting movie. Some scenes reach down till the soul.
For a war movie there isn't much action (in a classical way), but those scenes easily stand up to the best this genre has to offer. The pictures of the peaceful nature next to the violence make up a great duality.
I know there's a lot of criticism that there's no plot....well, there is, it's just not structured in the traditional way. There is a mission going on, but it's the thoughts of the soldiers in the focus; about war, nature, love, god etc. This is why it's so good. There's no patriotism, heroes, glorification like in your everyday war movies.
One of the unsung movies of the 90s and the whole war genre. Highly recommended. Malick's best, though I'm sure once I rewatch his other movies, I'm also going to appreciate those more, just like this.

Next up: Saving Private Ryan. I said I wanted to compare these two, but thinking it over these are probably not comparable despite being in the same genre. But it's been a while since I saw SPR, we'll see.


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Jena (Feb 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> True.  Morinth does look cool.



You killed Samara?
You monster.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 11, 2012)

I my kill her on this playthrough just to see what Morinth is like.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Jena said:


> You killed Samara?
> You monster.


I seriously won't have as many characters to choose from as most people.  Garrus, Tali, and Wrex are dead on a lot of my save files.


----------



## Jena (Feb 11, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I my kill her on this playthrough just to see what Morinth is like.



Death by Snoo Snoo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Death by embrace of eternity.  Nothing better than that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 11, 2012)

Phillip Seymour-Hoffman in 'Boogie Nights' =


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

AVP

They should have sold this as an Inter-specie Rom Com. The part where the Predator marks her needed Time of my Life in the background.

King Kong

We get it Hollywood, everyone likes Blondes and they have all the fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

So apparently Whitney Houston died.  Should we watch The Bodyguard out of respect?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

How about 21 grams?

Ah that was probably mean. I've seen Bodyguard quite recently, it's not really good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Whitney will never get the chance to play Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

She'll never get to see Prometheus either


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Whitney.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2012)

Just completed ME2, Jack is dead, but so is Mordin, im still confused how that happened .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *The Thin Red Line (Criterion Collection)*
> There's no patriotism, heroes, glorification like in your everyday war movies.



This is why I love that movie so much, I still think it's Malick's best film and the best war film I have seen


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> Just completed ME2, Jack is dead, but so is Mordin, im still confused how that happened .


Did you side with Miranda when Jack and her were having an argument?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2012)

man I calmed both them broads down without siding with one


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2012)

I sided with Miranda. Im talking about Mordin's death which is a complete shock to me, I expected Jack to die and noone else.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you go kill his scientist friend?

Oh.  And how did he die?  Seeker swarm?  Crushed by a pillar?


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2012)

I told him to let him go, he was loyal to me. 

It was a bullet to the head :/


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

This was what happened the last time I did the suicide mission:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9McRLU2TY8M[/YOUTUBE]

I'm jealous though man.  The suicide mission is incredibly fun to play.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2012)

All this talk makes me wanna play ME2, but I gotta beat ME first, and I gotta beat BioShock before I do that!


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2012)

The suicide mission is incredible, im going to start another save file. I will not activate Legion and Grunt i think.

What happens if you dont upgrade the Normandy?  Bet you die before you even reach the base


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you see the big Fem Shepard Mass Effect 3 trailer yet?  It's really making the rounds.  People are incredibly excited.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2012)

No i haven't.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome.  I have been lurking and waiting for another opportunity to post it.  This is like my fifth time today!  


*Spoiler*: _BOOM_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pShKKOV_gA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2012)

That has got me excited  a few weeks left now


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2012)

Nisemonogatari Episode 6:  A-

The pencil scene.  The comraderie with Hachikuji.  Senjougahara.  Shinobu.  Another awesome episode.

Kaiki is going down.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nisemonogatari Episode 6:  A-



Any episode that has Senjougahara in should automatically get an A. 

Underworld: Awakening - 7/10

I saw it for free. It was better than I was expecting. The action scenes were good. Story wasn't good, but wasn't terrible either. I did like how they changed up the world but skipping ahead 12 years into the future with humans purging vampires and lycans.

There was like one moment in the movie where something flew at me, which just makes me even more infuriated with 3D. If a movie is going to be in 3D, shit better be flying at me throughout the movie. Only idiots pay to see movies in 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2012)

*Watchmen*

Dang. I gotta read this graphic novel now. Thumbs up. Dr. Manhattan was such a boss. And I liked the ending too.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 12, 2012)

Apocalypto -5/5


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Watchmen*
> 
> Dang. I gotta read this graphic novel now. Thumbs up. Dr. Manhattan was such a boss. And I liked the ending too.



I watched this before reading the comic too. It was a pretty faithful adapation actually, but it didn't work the way the comic did. Easily inferior to the source material.
Cool opening credits though.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 12, 2012)

Watchmen film is weird as its so slavishly close to the actual comic in places, yet manages to completely miss the point and feel of the comic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> I sided with Miranda. Im talking about Mordin's death which is a complete shock to me, I expected Jack to die and noone else.



Just a little hint Vault, send Mordin with the Normandy crew .

And I always take Jack's side in her and Miranda's fight.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

Mass Effect ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Lincoln i sent Garrus to ensure Broski survives


----------



## Z (Feb 12, 2012)

Amadeus - 8/10

Very deep. As a film it practically blows you away. Abraham steals the show as Antonio Salieri, a music composer who has to settle for mediocrity because Mozart's natural genius defeats him. Salieri as portrayed in this film is one of my favorite movie characters of all time, and he is very complex. This film does not mess around, and even though this film was 3 hours, none of it was wasted. Almost every scene had real depth to it that hit the themes all the way down to the final bits. The acting is marvelous, although the American accent did put me off a little. It is minor though. I wouldn't classify Salieri as a villain though like many people do, nor would I of Mozart. They have way too much depth to be classified as that. Speaking of Mozart, that laugh of his is iconic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> And I always take Jack's side in her and Miranda's fight.


But the priiiize!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2012)

I literally think 2001: A Space Odyssey is the only movie on my top ten list that got another vote in that thread, and even then it was only like one . 

1) 2001: A Space Odyssey
2) Bonnie & Clyde
3) Touch of Evil
4) Do The Right Thing
5) Citizen Kane

6) Frankenstein (1931)
7) 12 Angry Men (1957)
8) Up In The Air
9) Sunset BLVD  
9) A Separation  
10) The Sweet Smell of Success


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Well most of the people in that thread only have like a 5 year experience with movies.  I mean come on.  Look at their selections.  5 people put Blood Diamond in their top 10.  I remember DiCaprio's horrible South African accent.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> It was a pretty faithful adapation actually



Does everyone really think that? Because I feel that it is only a faithful adaptation if you go from a strictly plot angle and all that is important about Watchmen isn't necessarily plot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Does everyone really think that? Because I feel that it is only a faithful adaptation if you go from a strictly plot angle and all that is important about Watchmen isn't necessarily plot.



It is almost an exact copy in terms of visually (and verbally) duplicating what happened in the comic, but many of the comics themes and ironies are ignored or not properly highlighted.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn VBD didn't expect A Separation to be in your top 10. Fantastic film personally, hints of Hitchcock mixed a serious moral dilemma.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> It is almost an exact copy in terms of visually (and verbally) duplicating what happened in the comic, but many of the comics themes and ironies are ignored or not properly highlighted.



But its not, the art style of the movie is not David Gibbons more Early 90s Image that would appeal to someone like Snyder. It butchers every single one of the characters, uses the whole plot without all the scenes to make it logically fit together, the pace, the tone, the action. Almost every aspect of it it doesn't work together.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Damn VBD didn't expect A Separation to be in your top 10. Fantastic film personally, hints of Hitchcock mixed a serious moral dilemma.


 Yeah it is a goodie. It's the best movie from last year, so I decided to give it a spot to shine. 



Taleran said:


> But its not, the art style of the movie is not David Gibbons more Early 90s Image that would appeal to someone like Snyder. It butchers every single one of the characters, uses the whole plot without all the scenes to make it logically fit together, the pace, the tone, the action. Almost every aspect of it it doesn't work together.



When I meant visually I didn't mean aesthetics. I should have clarified, I meant as in scene by scene it is more or a less a copy.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2012)

But visual aesthetics are important to the fidelity and workings of comics, if you replace the control of Dave Gibbon's art and put the same Alan Moore bits of dialogue over a vision who is farthest from control you get a nightmare. You can't be faithful to a comic if you aren't to both the creators. This industry is a collaborative medium and that collaboration largely goes unseen by most that reads the works but it is there working on your mind while you read.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

I downloaded A separation but i cant find an srt for it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2012)

The Losers 6/10

average action flick, nothing really stood out or made it memorable

Paul 8/10

For some reason this movie felt really nostalgic , I couldn't imagine anyone else being the voice of Paul. And seeing a laid back, pot smoking Alien is a pretty rare and interesting occurrence. fun film overall.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Losers is awful  Idris Elba why  

Evans was awesome though.


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2012)

*Groundhog Day*- 10/10
One of my favorite movies.

*Hercules*- 3/10
One of Disney's weirdest endeavors. I just could never really get into it. Hades is always a delight, though.

* Inglorious Bastards*- 9/10


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't like Inglorious much, very mediocre i thought. Christoph was brilliant though.


----------



## Z (Feb 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> I didn't like Inglorious much, very mediocre i thought. Christoph was brilliant though.



I agree. He made the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

Meh. I found both Inglorious and Watchmen to be good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2012)

Hostel: B

I've always been confused at how critics actually liked this movie, when it is just a slightly unconventional gorefest. Still, as such, the film is pretty effective. Eli Roth's best movie.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

And im not surprised Stunna  Your taste is hit and miss


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Well most of the people in that thread only have like a 5 year experience with movies.  I mean come on.  Look at their selections.  5 people put Blood Diamond in their top 10.  I remember DiCaprio's horrible South African accent.



My English II teacher made my class watch Blood Diamond. 

I have no idea to this day how she became a bestselling author, she loved that movie.



Vault said:


> Losers is awful  Idris Elba why
> 
> Evans was awesome though.



The only reason I liked The Losers was because of Evans. He was hilarious .


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> I didn't like Inglorious much, very mediocre i thought. Christoph was brilliant though.



To each his own. 

Christoph was amazing.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

You hate Batman Begins so i guess you are right


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

What, Jena doesn't like Batman Begins ?


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

To her its a 2/10 movie  She always falls asleep during it.


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm sorry.



I don't know why I don't like it, either. I just find it really boring.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

I really need to finish Attack the Block. I could do it tonight, but then I can't watch all my animes.

I hate not having a computer in my room .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> And im not surprised Stunna  Your taste is hit and miss


True. 

btw, for those of you who wanted a _third_ re-telling of Snow White, your wish has been granted.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Who in the hell wants a third retelling?


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 12, 2012)

*On the Waterfront* ~ 7.5/10

Good movie, Marlon Brando does a very good, and Elia Kazan direction is solid and manages to create some really emotive momments, i found the character of Edie Doyle a bit annoying though.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2012)

*Saving Private Ryan*

I loved this movie when it first came out. And I can see why it was a success. Gritty action, sentimentality, pathos, patriotism...everything, like in a carneval. Classically structured war movie.
This movie starts with a blast, and no, I don't mean the american flag in full total, I mean the D-Day. The battle scenes are the best in this movie. Sadly they're also the main reason games like Medal of Honor and Call of Duty were made, which we know had a bad effect on the FPS genre in the long run. And I suppose Kaminski's shaky cam also influenced a lot of cinematographers, though I might be wrong with this.
This movie was a tad manipulative wasn't it. There were cheap stuff inserted into it, which made me wince and all the contemplation about "all this for one man", "why me/him" got boring fast. I say when it comes to the horror of war, Spielberg did a good job...action-wise that is. We get a little psychological insight into the characters', but it feels rather shallow.
Despite the way I painted it, it isn't a bad movie. Far from it. It's just doesn't have the impact anymore it had on me when I was around 13 

I initially wanted to compare this to The Thin Red Line, but they gave off different vibes. Apples and oranges, basically. But since they're in the same genre and came out the same year, I say this:  if you let yourself get pulled in, TTTL has way more to offer. It doesn't operate with cheap stuff and it sticks with you after you watched it. And technically I also think it's superior. Cinematography-wise, definitely. Shaky cam and the filters aside which were great in the battle scenes, Toll has Kaminski beat. Oh and the music is also more quiet, but more effective.



Taleran said:


> Does everyone really think that? Because I feel that it is only a faithful adaptation if you go from a strictly plot angle and all that is important about Watchmen isn't necessarily plot.



In a panel-to-panel way, as VBD said, yes. And I get what you mean about the visual part, but in retrospect it didn't bother me, since I wasn't fond of Watchmen's art to begin with


----------



## N0002 (Feb 12, 2012)

Seven Samurai - 9/10. 

It was about time that I finally watched this classic and it certainly lived up to its hype/legacy. I would go more in-depth with my review if I wasn't currently posting from my phone, but this will have to do for now. Really awesome movie.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2012)

*Let the Bullets Fly*

Okay so this is a satirical period piece western gangster comedy, it stars the director Wen Jiang and Chow Yun-Fat as rival 'business men' and the story of what happens when they clash. This thing is worth seeing alone for Chow who plays against type as the incredibly over the top Godfather of this town.

I hate using the term fun to describe movies because it feels slight, but that is what this film is pure enjoyment with a brain that is just as much fun when the action is going on as it is when people are talking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> The only reason I liked The Losers was because of Evans. He was hilarious .





Basic instinct  8/10

really good thriller, Sharon stone was really charismatic.


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *Saving Private Ryan*
> 
> I loved this movie when it first came out. And I can see why it was a success. Gritty action, sentimentality, pathos, patriotism...everything, like in a carneval. Classically structured war movie.
> This movie starts with a blast, and no, I don't mean the american flag in full total, I mean the D-Day. The battle scenes are the best in this movie. Sadly they're also the main reason games like Medal of Honor and Call of Duty were made, which we know had a bad effect on the FPS genre in the long run. And I suppose Kaminski's shaky cam also influenced a lot of cinematographers, though I might be wrong with this.
> ...



I have to be honest.
Ever since watching _Band of Brothers_, most WWII movies/shows have been ruined for me.

I compare everything to it. And nothing else quite matches it.


Also did you know Fassbender was in that? I was rewatching it the other day and I was like "Holy shit, that one guy is Fassbender!" I never noticed that before.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Its like me and 300, didnt notice Fassbender was in it until i saw a clip on youtube just a few weeks ago


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> In a panel-to-panel way, as VBD said, yes. And I get what you mean about the visual part, but in retrospect it didn't bother me, since I wasn't fond of Watchmen's art to begin with



I don't know if I can even buy that, because Watchmen is designed and is dense to the point where you have to focus and read it much slower than you would expect from the medium and the movie can not be called slowed. I guess on a 1000% surface level you could almost call the movie scraping the surface but it barely even makes that requirement.

I do agree that a large part of the movie flaws are that it tries to keep a lot of things that don't translate well, but 80% of the problems with that film are from how it treats the characters and puts together the themes, messages and truth in the original work.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2012)

Bee Movie - 4/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Man on a Ledge:  B-

Interesting premise.  Elizabeth Banks.  Lots of misdirection.  Fake fight at a fake funeral.  An entertaining little flick.  Hardly memorable.  I won't even remember seeing it 6 months from now.  But I had a couple of hours to kill and this definitely sufficed.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

Artist did pretty damn well at the Bafta's. Annoyed Shame didn't win anything


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Too risque I guess.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

To commemorate the wankers at the BAFTAs for snubbing Shame i shall watch Hunger.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

I know a thing or two about killing reapers.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Me too  

And this is another ploy to talk about ME so you can repost the trailer isnt it?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually.  There is something else I would like to talk about.  I watched a trailer earlier this week and it was fucking awesome.  Jeremy Renner sniped someone while they were piloting a plane.  AMAZING!


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Bourne Legacy does look awesome indeed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Good choice with Hunger btw.  Another virtuoso performance from the great Michael Fassbender.


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2012)

I had never played ME, so I downloaded the demo.

What a fucking snooze fest.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't wait to watch This means War, the most intriguing part is guessing which actor will make a cameo at the end and take the girl

Man last year has had some great soundtracks. Shame and The Artist having outstanding original scores. Drive was a standout soundtrack wise and dat GWTDT opening.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Why does an epic actor like Chris Pine have to be in such crap ?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

I bet 50 bucks that at the end, once Reese Witherspoon has chose some other guy, they'll fall for the same girl again and take a cheeky look at the camera telling us "oops here we go again". So wacky.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Enno you also forget the Hanna soundtrack, its simply brilliant.

Lincoln isnt Hardy in it as well?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

Hanna.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't seen Hanna yet but Youtube tells me that's a yes.

Winona Ryder in Dracula. I like her but God she's a train wreck in this


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

*Hunger - 9/10*

Fassbender is immense in this role. The sheer emotions he can bring to character without even uttering a single word is haunting. Absolutely amazing. Im going to start something now, Michael Fassbender's eyes alone can act more than alot of these so called actors  Just fucking brilliant.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

He has very expressive eyes I agree. In his films the Best Suppourting awards should go to his eyes.

Thanks to Keanu Reeves and Ryder, Dracula has to be the funniest film I've seen in a while.


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I had never played ME, so I downloaded the demo.
> 
> What a fucking snooze fest.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> *Hunger - 9/10*
> 
> Fassbender is immense in this role. The sheer emotions he can bring to character without even uttering a single word is haunting. Absolutely amazing. Im going to start something now, Michael Fassbender's eyes alone can act more than alot of these so called actors  Just fucking brilliant.



Fuck me sideways . I read what this movies about on RT, and it's not on any of my premium channels.



I think I'm starting to miss Netflix .


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Lincoln, time to fire up the downloads


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

No, I refuse any downloads that's not anime . I'm fucking surprised how easy it is to download anime, but can't download movies and shows (at least from reliable sources).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

Trading Posts are your friends.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Stunna, I'm liking that avatar.

How long until you change it?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Wait.  Are we talking about Fassbender?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, he's in that awesome sounding movie called Hunger....that I can't watch .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Stunna, I'm liking that avatar.
> 
> How long until you change it?


'Prolly tomorrow.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2012)

Now that I'm think about it, I think I'm due for an avatar change . Probably gonna get a Breaking Bad avy when the season 5 trailer premieres, but I can't bare the thought of losing my dear Dresden .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> *Hunger - 9/10*
> 
> Fassbender is immense in this role. The sheer emotions he can bring to character without even uttering a single word is haunting. Absolutely amazing. Im going to start something now, Michael Fassbender's eyes alone can act more than alot of these so called actors  Just fucking brilliant.


No doubt man.  It was amazing how many different emotions he displayed in Shame.  His eyes were constantly morphing.  Just a fantastic actor.  Six months ago I referred to him as the best actor in the world and was heckled in this thread.  Are more people on the bandwagon now?

What did you watch?  The Criterion Collection?

And did another solid performance from Fassbender make you even more hyped for Prometheus?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2012)

I still have to dl Hunger, definitely gonna get the Criterion version

I have a whole bunch of Jarmusch films that I wanna watch first and I also wanna rewatch Slacker since it's been too long.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

I watched the criterion version. It's pretty. The movie is shot beautifully too, very similar to Kubrick's work of narrow hallways, wide shots and almost symmetrical backgrounds. It's fantastic.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey all of you chumps should watch Down By Law

you will love it because it is lovely


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

I will watch the movie, I will have to find it first ofcourse. Expect a review tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

Bram Stoker's Dracula

I'm not sure what to say. It's gruesome and visually captivating but too campy and silly to take seriously. The love story is moronic and the dialogue and acting are tragic. 

Film was too obsessed with portraying a more sexual version to it's own detriment, just not enough there to be engaging. There are some great visual moments littered through out the film, but can't save the film.

D


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Please guys, rate! Im very curious in the overall rating of a movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

We're too hip to rate Vault.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

I can show you my thumb.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok fine fine

Down By Law (it was the last film I saw)

B+/A-


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2012)

the overall rating is the review

:|


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm done with my Vampire obsession, Dracula killed it. Time to finish There will Be Blood.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

I hate Bram Stoker's Dracula.  I'm glad they spoofed it with Dracula Dead and Loving It.  That it totally how I felt about the film.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2012)

Para I like reading the reviews however a final rating at the end wouldn't hurt. I blame Stunna for this not rating craze, you and your thumbs rating


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

Blame Ebert.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2012)

but Ebert actually has more to say than hey this movie was kinda dope thumbs up


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes I can't be bothered. Sometimes a movie's just dope. I mean, do I have to write a paragraph every time I watch a movie?

...

I mean, I can. I just don't wanna.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2012)

i just think sometimes you can say maybe a sentence or two more iono


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

I can do that.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

You don't have to write a paragraph. Just say why you think it's dope.

So Rukia have you seen Shame? What did you think of it?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)

It's so much easier to complain than praise. 

I blame you guys.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 12, 2012)

Down by Law is a good movie, my only issue with it is that i can't stand Benigni.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Has anyone in here seen _Gotham Knight_? 

I saw a clip of it in a video and looked it up. Batman+anime=not sure if want


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2012)

lol, I was at the theater the other day (when I saw "Safe House") and got really confused when I saw two different posters with two different titles for the Snow White movie. Then it occurred to me there were two of them...

Talk about dueling movies. 

Bleh, who would bother to see Bram Strokers Dracula when you could instead see "Horror of Dracula", starring Sarumon Dooku himself. That one is vastly superior.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> but Ebert actually has more to say than hey this movie was kinda dope thumbs up


Ebert assigns a score to every film he watches.  He uses the 4-star scale.  The thumbs up thing is just a gimmick for the old TV show.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 13, 2012)

_The Thin Red Line_ is better than Saving Private Ryan. In fact I think it's the best World War II film so far.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 13, 2012)

Fassbender praise.

This thread makes me feel good. 



Edit - wait, did someone just say ME is a snooze fest? The fuck man?!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

> Bleh, who would bother to see Bram Strokers Dracula when you could instead see "Horror of Dracula", starring Sarumon Dooku himself. That one is vastly superior.



I'm not such a big Hammer fan but it's pretty good. Much better than Bram Stoker's Dracula.


----------



## Swift (Feb 13, 2012)

Breaking Dawn.

What the fuck.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

Saw Troy at a friends house (yes the Brad Pitt one). Didn't like it much 6/10. Good action scenes but that was about it for me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Totally agree Parallax.  Not a fan of Troy at all.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Totally agree *Parallax*.  Not a fan of Troy at all.



Oh dear, I think you've mixed me up with someone else.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I literally think 2001: A Space Odyssey is the only movie on my top ten list that got another vote in that thread, and even then it was only like one .
> 
> *1) 2001: A Space Odyssey
> *2) *Bonnie & Clyde*
> ...



Class A films there man


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Oh dear, I think you've mixed me up with someone else.


Hurry up and download Hunger dude.



Whimsy said:


> Class A films there man



So what.  The rest of his choices suck?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 13, 2012)

Do the Right Thing is the farthest from suck.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hurry up and download Hunger dude.
> 
> 
> 
> So what.  The rest of his choices suck?



Ent seen the rest 

Will remedy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

*Paris, Texas - 7/10*


Okay, this is an old-ass film with old-ass actors in it. They had the guy from Quantum Leap in a staring roll for fuck's sake. And Natasha Kinski when she was young and hot.


Anyway, decent movie. A little strange, but strange isn't so bad.


*The Wrestler - 8/10*

Titties.

And lots of them. 


Also an interesting, heart-warming story underneath about a cokehead, roided-up failure of a pro wrestler getting into the ring one last time. It's kind of cliche, but it was very well-acted and shit. I really saw Mickey as a pro wrestler. He pulls it off very well.


*Million Dollar Baby - 8.5/10*

Another one of them sad movies.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34x6m-ahGIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

So I watched *Up in the Air* a couple of nights ago.

Really good film, well acted, funny and sad, with a pretty heart rending twist. 

One query though, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



to put this delicately, if she had a couple of kids, wouldn't Clooney have been able to tell. To put it indelicately, I've heard it said that two kids ruins a woman.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you a patriot or are you a vampire  

I guess the brits are the vamps


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

> to put this delicately, if she had a couple of kids, wouldn't Clooney have been able to tell. To put it indelicately, I've heard it said that two kids ruins a woman.



I didn't think about it

That Abraham Lincoln film looks like complete crap.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXyPqkPMnjg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Dat soundtrack


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks better than Bram Stoker's Dracula.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Bram Stoker's Dracula has some great visuals, it's a boring ass film but it does look good for the most part. It really could have done with some subtlety though.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

It could have done without Keanu Reeves and dat English accent


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

That Keanu accent :rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Byudapest.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't think about it
> 
> That Abraham Lincoln film looks like complete crap.
> 
> ...



It was my only gripe 

Cooney seemed like a fanny connoisseur


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I'm the only one that likes Casshern.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

I havent watched Casshern myself but from what i have seen from trailers, i think its best it stays that way.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

They should do a new Casshern.  With Michael Fassbender as Casshern.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34x6m-ahGIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> They should do a new Casshern.  With Michael Fassbender as Casshern.



His eyes in a supporting role.


----------



## Grape (Feb 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That Abraham Lincoln film looks like complete crap.



Are you insane? 

DDL gon' shine.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter might actually be the best of the bunch.  Jack The Giant Killer.  Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters.  Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies.  I think those could potentially be even worse.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter might actually be the best of the bunch.  Jack The Giant Killer.  Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters.  *Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies. * I think those could potentially be even worse.



>Huge fan of P&P
>Huge fan of zombies
>Go into _Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies_ expecting it to be awesome and hilarious
>Seriously disappointed

It should really be called "most of _Pride and Prejudice_ repeated verbatim with the occasional mention of zombies: the novel"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

The last one doesn't even sound like a real movie.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

but wait Jena that is how the book was advertised as :|


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah lol

You can't really claim you were missold

Now Android Karenina, there's a snappy title.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The last one doesn't even sound like a real movie.



Apparently there's this trend of retelling classic novels/stories with some sort of out-of-place monster inserted in. 

There's one for _Sense and Sensibility_ with Sea Monsters.

It was cute at first but it's quickly become retarded. Especially because none of these books seem to understand how to execute this concept (I'm assuming for _Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter_, anyway. I never actually read it but the reviews aren't very kind.)

I...I don't even know. I don't really see these books having much of an appeal outside of "quirky". It's like the kind of thing you buy your cousin for Christmas. You know he'll read maybe one chapter of it and then just leave it lying out on his coffee table so his friends can comment on it and he can pretend to be eccentric.

...that, or it goes straight to the bathroom. These do seem like toilet reads to me.



Parallax said:


> but wait Jena that is how the book was advertised as :|


I know, but they didn't even make it cohesive. It read like:

LONG ASS SECTION FROM JANE AUSTIN
"I'd rather hunt Zombies," Elizabeth said eloquently.
"I would think that a trivial pursuit for a lady," replied Mr. Darcy. He watched a zombie saunter across the lawn.
LONG ASS SECTION FROM JANE AUSTIN
MORE STUFF FROM AUSTIN
"Oh by the way my aunt has an army of ninjas," said Mr. Darcy in a bored voice, "they are most excellent but unfortunately they all die within two pages because the author couldn't figure out how to keep them around."
"Most unfortunate," replied Elizabeth, zombie-killer extraordinaire.
INSERT REST OF JANE AUSTIN'S NOVEL UNALTERED HERE

It read like a Frankenbook. If you're going to insert stuff in, then at least make it sound like it was always meant to be there, not like you just used the "find and replace" feature on Microsoft Word.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

read real books Jena


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

The publisher is actually called "Quirk Books" lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> Apparently there's this trend of retelling classic novels/stories with some sort of out-of-place monster inserted in.
> 
> There's one for _Sense and Sensibility_ with Sea Monsters.


Oh my god.  That just gave me a great idea.  They should make a new Watchmen film.  And to really mix things up they could throw a giant squid in!  That would be sweet.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

I still maintain the squid would have been way cool


----------



## Taleran (Feb 13, 2012)

Zombies and Vampires need to go away for like 20 years at this point.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed, they're a real turn-off.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> _The Thin Red Line_ is better than Saving Private Ryan. In fact I think it's the best World War II film so far.


Not exactly going out on a limb there.



Whimsy said:


> Class A films there man



Thanks brah, you raising myself esteem tenfold.

What is your top ten like?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys have terrible taste. Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter looks great and I'm enjoying my current reading of Pride And Prejudice And Zombies.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2012)

wait this is an actual movie? I thought people were talking about a movie called Abraham Lincoln and another movie called Vampire Hunter and were just forgetting to use the ",".


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not gonna be told I have terrible taste by someone with a NaruHina sig :|


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Thanks brah, you raising myself esteem tenfold.
> 
> What is your top ten like?



Tough one, I did one before here and it was pretty generic and filled with films that I _admire_ rather than necessarily enjoy the most. I'mma have a hard think about it and whack it in hurrr.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm not gonna be told I have terrible taste by someone with a NaruHina sig :|





Really good point. Ughhhhhh.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 13, 2012)

watching Steins;Gate  it's interesting so far, the stupid protagonist is annoying but girls are promising.. shikashi...........  Shrine-no Ossan's son looks like a fucking GIRL!!! FUCK U BITCHES AND GENDERBENDERS ARGHHHHHHH!!!!! HAKU v2.0


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> _The Thin Red Line_ is better than Saving Private Ryan. In fact I think it's the best World War II film so far.



I'd even say it's the best war movie in general.



Violent By Design said:


> Not exactly going out on a limb there.



Really? I thought it was rather unpopular.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm not gonna be told I have terrible taste by someone with a NaruHina sig :|



 Hahaha

Thin Red Line is arguably the best war movie, i agree.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Kobe said:


> watching Steins;Gate  it's interesting so far, the stupid protagonist is annoying but girls are promising.. shikashi...........  Shrine-no Ossan's son looks like a fucking GIRL!!! FUCK U BITCHES AND GENDERBENDERS ARGHHHHHHH!!!!! HAKU v2.0


Best series of 2011.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 13, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I'd even say it's the best war movie in general.



That is a bold statement. Which I do not agree with only because of Apocalypse Now, Fullmetal Jacket & Strangelove


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

It is though

only Apocalypse Now can really compete


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

I like Strangelove more.  But let's be honest.  Those two films shouldn't be compared.  Totally different genres.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

You could make the case that it is a war film but I guess when I use the phrase I mean showing the battles, in the trenches, etc 

either way I like TTRL more anyway


----------



## Kobe (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Best series of 2011.


no wonder, with a plot like that. But I find the pace to be rather slow.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Kobe said:


> no wonder, with a plot like that. But I find the pace to be rather slow.


The first five or so episodes are like that.  They focus primarily on the characters.

But just wait till the mindfucks start to happen.  The series didn't really hook me till around episode 6-7 either.

And don't worry about the first episode.  It didn't make sense to anyone the first time we saw it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

You're all forgetting the true War classic.



> I think I'm the only one that likes Casshern



For all it's flaws, I love the film hell of a lot.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I like Strangelove more.  But let's be honest.  Those two films shouldn't be compared.  Totally different genres.



I actually thought about Strangelove but its not really a "war" movie. Actually Para put it perfectly.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2012)

And what are your thoughts on Deer Hunter and Platoon? I saw them maybe more than 10 years ago, I remember they were regarded among the best.


Casshern has good visuals and soundtrack (as expected from a videoclip director), but when it comes to the storytelling...oh boy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Know what I found out today Rukia? My copy of ME 3 doesn't arrive until the 15th.

Not in a good mood .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine arrives on the regular day.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The first five or so episodes are like that.  They focus primarily on the characters.
> 
> But just wait till the mindfucks start to happen.  The series didn't really hook me till around episode 6-7 either.
> 
> And don't worry about the first episode.  It didn't make sense to anyone the first time we saw it.



10 episodes---down, 14 to go!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Mine arrives on the regular day.



My family gives me Wal-Mart gift cards for Christmas(I only had 80 bucks in gift cards).  I wanted cash so I could pre-order from Gamestop.

Fuck me .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll be picking this one up at midnight.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm gonna have to stay clear of the ME 3 thread for a week.

I guess it gives me more time to foucs on my playthrough's, but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Bahahahaha Lincoln i shall be playing ME3  and i will spoil you


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm going to spoil him with rep messages.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

And I will give you a good ass-kicking if you do .


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

That's the plan Rukia


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys better not .

That would be worse than the nightmare I had last night .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

What'cha dream about?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought I was switched out of my AP Microeconomics for something else. I think my mind loves torturing me(that same dream 4 nights in a row) .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

Removal from an AP Microeconomics class? Sounds like a good dream to me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

I hate economics so much


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Removal from an AP Microeconomics class? Sounds like a good dream to me.



You forget the part where you wake up and figure out it was just a cruel illusion .


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I thought I was switched out of my AP Microeconomics for something else. I think my mind loves torturing me(that same dream 4 nights in a row) .



Ewwww econ


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone doing anything special tomorrow?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone doing anything special tomorrow?



im gonna sex you up.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

My main concern is about taking two AP classes at once . I have AP Government for 3rd period, and 4th Period I have AP Microeconomics.

It's a challenging class, not really hard, though there's a lot of work. The teacher is awesome as well (he also teaches my AP Gov. class).



Violent By Design said:


> im gonna sex you up.



Yay! lets move onto the subject where we sexually harass Stunna till he gives up the goods :33.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> im gonna sex you up.



Man thats so wrong  and the seriousness of you VBD just makes it worse :rofl


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2012)

theres nothing wrong about doing the deed


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm-I'm 15.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone doing anything special tomorrow?



Well, I'll be watching the latest Hellsing: Ultimate OVA, in preparation of the epic new OVA coming out on Valentine's Day.

My friends are out of town so...I'll be doing that and hanging out with you guys I suppose .


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm-I'm 15.



stop being spoiled. 15 years old is the perfect time to become a man.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

-watching High School of the Dead-


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought you already finished that Rukia . Fuck, I still need to watch Mirai Nikki tonight, and somehow make room for Gintama for tomorrow.

Re-watching these Hellsing OVA's has put my schedule into a bind, but it's so worth it .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

I rewatch stuff all the time.

Good point though.  I have the new Mirai Nikki episode and haven't bothered to watch it yet.  I will need to rectify that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

I would to if I had the time . My top two anime's I watch every night is Railgun(it's better than Index) and Durarara!!. Pretty good series I think.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

*Passenger 57 - 7/10*

Last time i watched this i was a kid, its good that its still a fun watch even now, i think the "high" score is mainly due to nostalgia  The main villain is the highlight of this, meh I loved it nonetheless. Them Wesley Snipes one-liners


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

My dad has that on tape somewhere. I really need to watch it.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone doing anything special tomorrow?





No.

Unless you count "sitting in the library doing homework for five hours" as something special. 

I might get rebellious and call my mom. We'll talk about things and stuff.

Although I'm sure that Samantha and Frank next door will be celebrating. Time to plug in my ipod and pretend I can't hear a thing!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Always bet on black.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think I'm the only one that likes Casshern.



I thought it was okay.

The Magnificent Seven: B+

Good western with a great cast whom rely more on their facial expressions than their dialogue delivery (the guy who is the Mifune of the movie is awesome). I did think the score got a little old though and the death scenes were at times hard to follow. 

I mean, two badasses somehow get killed by people RUNNING AWAY. 

But still, a very good western and a solid remake of "The Seven Samurai" (which is better).


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Always bet on black.



 Indeed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I would to if I had the time . My top two anime's I watch every night is Railgun(it's better than Index) and Durarara!!. Pretty good series I think.


Wrong btw.  Index has better characters and better fights.  Railgun is 50% filler.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Wrong btw.  Index has better characters and better fights.  Railgun is 50% filler.



Yes, but Railgun is much funnier, and I like Misaka more than Touma .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Accelerator is in Index.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Isn't Railgun like yuri moe filler?
That's what I've heard.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty much.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

The Alexander movie :rofl Wtf am i watching. Yeah i will watch something else.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Electric Dragon 80000V
Nothing special


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

Vault watch Down By Law already

I think I'm gonna watch Slacker soon I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> The Alexander movie :rofl Wtf am i watching. Yeah i will watch something else.


Watch Fate/Zero if you want to watch a good Alexander The Great Biopic.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

*North by Northwest*

The twists and suspense are handled so well that even with scenes as admittedly nonsensical as the crop-duster chase, you're still invested in what's going on, and willing to suspend your disbelief. Thumbs up.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking hell Stunna 

I watched Fate Stay Night before Rukia, dont want. It was mediocre.  I do not expect Fate/Zero to be better tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

What'd I do this time? Even Hitchcock called the plane thing silly when Vandamm could have just got his guys to do a drive by. Didn't make it a bad scene, just made the plane seem silly in hindsight.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Where is the rating


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

M-My thumb...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

Vault you're stupid

Fate/Zero is much superior to FSN


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Pretty much.



Woah Rukia . I don't watch it for those reasons though .



Vault said:


> Fucking hell Stunna
> 
> I watched Fate Stay Night before Rukia, dont want. It was mediocre.  I do not expect Fate/Zero to be better tbh.



Fate/Zero is awesome. Fate/Stay Night is really mediocre, I'll give you that, but Fate/Zero has 10x better cast than Stay Night.

Watch it Vault!


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok i will try 5 episodes and we shall see


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

I personally couldn't really get into Fate/Zero. Not bad, just never got invested.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I personally couldn't really get into Fate/Zero. Not bad, just never got invested.



Blasphemy !


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Fate/Zero is pretty good. FSN wasn't very good tbh.

North By Northwest is for me the weakest of the Hitchcock's most revered works. Try the others Stunna, much better.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

man you guys are crazy North By Northwest is the cream of the crop


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

The only other one of his I've seen that comes to mind is The Birds. If Northwest is the weakest of his revered, then that's quite the credit to him.

EDIT: I didn't say nothin. I thought it was great.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

So Transformers 4 will be a reboot.  And Michael Bay is still the director.  How does that work?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Rear Window, Psycho, Rebecca, Strangers on a Train and Vertigo are better.



> man you guys are crazy North By Northwest is the cream of the crop



It's good but his works are much better.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna is a blight, he has proven this time after time


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

I've seen all those Hitchcock films and they were all great but man North is just so exciting.  I did see it in a theater so that might be why I like it the most


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

My big problems were the romance being really unbelievable, even for a Hitchcock movie, and it wasn't really that suspenseful. But it's alot of fun, the dialogue especially being sharp, not to mention the killer one liners.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck Michael Bay. 

Seriously, I've defended his ass after his crappy transformers movies because I dont think you should watch them with the minds eye of Ebert. 

But rebooting his own franchise within 2-3 years of the last one? 

Man, when is Hollywood going to start choking on its own vomit? This shit is pissing me off. First Hulk, then Superman, then Spiderman and now this shit....

At least wait 10 years before rebooting because then you have an actual excuse (new generation of viewers).

Edit: Im not a huge fan of North by Northwest, but my issues were more subjective than objective.

You guys should watch "Rope". That might be my favorite Hitchcock film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Seriously.  This is big news.  



I'm not a fan of reboots.  But if you are going to reboot something don't you at least need a new director?  I'd like to see a different vision.  Not more of the same crap.  

A reboot this quickly is fucking horrendous.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

How do you reboot a steaming pile of shit? Do you shove it back up the ass?



> A reboot this quickly is fucking horrendous.



And if it's successful expect a slew of horrible reboots. I shudder for a Pirates Reboot. Worse trend I think ever. A new low.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> How do you reboot a steaming pile of shit? Do you shove it back up the ass?



Nope you eat it, regurgitate it, eat it again then you shit it out once more. Thats a new steaming pile of shit for you


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

If they're gonna reboot it, atleast get rid of the guy who fucked it up so badly that you need to reboot it in the first place


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

MOVIE DOESN'T HAVE ENOUGH EXPLOSIONS
THERE ARE SOME FRAMES WITHOUT CG IN THEM
BETTER REMAKE MOVIE


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Transformers, starring Jonah Hill and Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Also not enough lame humour so lets reboot to rectify that  Fuck sake the same director has got me pissed though.


Its obvious Channing Tatum will take the lead.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Tatum and Kim Kardashian


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2012)

the films can't be that bad since the last one made over a billion 

the reboot is obviously an excuse to have shia out. hopefully he doesn't restart the story and it will just have all the characters pretend sam doesn't exist.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I shudder for a Pirates Reboot. Worse trend I think ever. A new low.


OH NO!  I never even considered the possibility until you mentioned it.  

But to be honest.  I'd rather see a reboot than Pirates of the Caribbean 5.  Why?  Because at least we will finally be free of Jack Sparrow.  The most excruciating character in film history.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

> the films can't be that bad since the last one made over a billion



Homeless Tramp Megatron.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl4dPtgv-iw[/YOUTUBE]

I especially like how he shot his mentor in the back when he was surrendering.  And how he killed a defenseless Megatron.  Wonderful.  Simply wonderful.  Optimus the sociopath.  Optimus the enormous douche with a score to settle.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Optimus was the best thing about that trilogy though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2012)

homeless megatron

optimus went from fearing the guy to seeing him as an annoyance.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Stunna is a blight, he has proven this time after time


shaddup

Anyway, I'd prefer a Transformers prequel. Easy fix for the franchise. No humans, all robots, huge war on Cybertron, and same continuity.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Shia Le Bouf is rolling in his grave Vault.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I especially like how he shot his mentor in the back when he was surrendering.  And how he killed a defenseless Megatron.  Wonderful.  Simply wonderful.  Optimus the sociopath.  Optimus the enormous douche with a score to settle.



Was he suppose to let them go after they nearly took over the planet?


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Took over? I thought Earth was going to get wiped out.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 13, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> the films can't be that bad since the last one made over a billion
> 
> the reboot is obviously an excuse to have* shia* out. hopefully he doesn't restart the story and it will just have all the characters pretend sam doesn't exist.



 I hate that little twat.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in a writer's club and we all wrote Transformers erotica last week.

We're considering binding it together in a book and sending it to Michael Bay. I definitely think he could put it to good use.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Took over? I thought Earth was going to get wiped out.



Was earth going to be wiped out or were they just going to transport humans into new cybertron and bind them into slavery?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm gonna write a wrong side of the tracks love story between Optimus and Megatramp.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> I'm in a writer's club and we all wrote Transformers erotica last week.
> 
> We're considering binding it together in a book and sending it to Michael Bay. I definitely think he could put it to good use.



 

Any interesting titles


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Was earth going to be wiped out or were they just going to transport humans into new cybertron and bind them into slavery?


Slavery.

And I don't mind Shia generally. Awful in Transformers, sure, but I liked his character in Indy 4.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Sam Witsticky


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> I'm in a writer's club and we all wrote Transformers erotica last week.
> 
> We're considering binding it together in a book and sending it to Michael Bay. I definitely think he could put it to good use.


Go ahead.  Do it.

I think the Lord of the Rings trilogy is the result of Hobbit erotica.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2012)

Hopefully they just mean that they're starting with a new batch of characters. I would be happy if they just followed the military guys or something.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Jason Statham is the new Witwicky.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Any interesting titles



We didn't name our creations, unfortunately.

The only part I can remember is:



> Optimus Prime wasn't programmed to love. But then again, the feeling bubbling in his muffler wasn't love.



Because we couldn't decide if "muffler" was the appropriate body part.



Rukia said:


> Go ahead.  Do it.
> 
> I think the Lord of the Rings trilogy is the result of Hobbit erotica.


Frodo is Bilbo and Thorin's lovechild trufax


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2012)

where did the lubricant come out of when they pissed on that dog?hmm


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> We didn't name our creations, unfortunately.



 I've been robbed.  



> The only part I can remember is:
> 
> Because we couldn't decide if "muffler" was the appropriate body part.



How about..._crankshaft_.



Stunna said:


> Slavery.
> 
> And I don't mind Shia generally. Awful in Transformers, sure, but I liked his character in Indy 4.



IDK the guy just rubs me the wrong way. Dunno why. I absolutely could not see him in either roll. 

*throws up a little*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyway, I'd prefer a Transformers prequel. Easy fix for the franchise. No humans, all robots, huge war on Cybertron, and same continuity.



This is actually a really good idea. Sure the story would be shitty(Michael Bay, of course), but the action scenes would look great.

How can you go wrong with a post-apocalyptic robot war? I doubt even Bay could get that wrong.


----------



## Z (Feb 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> man you guys are crazy North By Northwest is the cream of the crop



I have to agree with Ennoea that there are better Hitchcock movies. I liked Psycho, Shadow of a Doubt, Rebecca, Notorious, Vertgio, and Rear Window more.

Don't get me wrong though North by Northwest is still highly enjoyable and a good movie without a doubt.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

*Refused Are Fucking Dead*

One of the most interesting and innovative bands of the late 90's if not the whole decade this is a short documentary about their break up and their very last show.  If you don't know or care about the band you'll probably be bored as it's pretty brief and doesn't really give a lot of set up.  I'm kinda sad that it didn't really go in depth in the band's history or how they recorded their seminal album The Shape of Punk to Come.  Still if you're a fan it's worth delving in and hey at least you get footage of them playing New Noise.


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Fuck Michael Bay.
> 
> 
> At least wait 10 years before rebooting because then you have an actual excuse (new generation of viewers).



Except if you're making a Harry Potter reboot and you're not Michael Bay!

omg, imagine a Bay directed HP series... BAHAHAH


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 14, 2012)

*8 1/2*

Great movie, especially the first half of it. Maybe a bit self-indulgent, but I didn't mind. Strange, surreal, dream like, funny...a peculiar movie experience. The opening gave me a little Lynch vibe. The music...now I know where that classic piece comes from.
This might be the best movie about making movies.
My first Fellini movie, going to start watching Bergman this week too


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

The Room

Yes that infamous movie. So hilariously bad that it works as a form of comedy. I couldn't help but laugh my way through the poorly written drama and script. 

Treating the film as a comedy, I could give it a 6/10. For the drama it intended it fails in every and any count.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Totally agree Parallax.  Not a fan of Troy at all.



You sack of wine!




Decided to check out Berserk today, and boy was it a horrible manga. I couldn't get pass book 2. Akira is really good though.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

Paradox said:


> The Room
> 
> Yes that infamous movie. So hilariously bad that it works as a form of comedy. I couldn't help but laugh my way through the poorly written drama and script.
> 
> Treating the film as a comedy, I could give it a 6/10. For the drama it intended it fails in every and any count.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 14, 2012)

The first 3 volumes of Berserk seem to be hit or miss. It puts many people off, in my case it managed to pique my interest more, especially around the battle with the slug count and the God Hand showing up for the first time.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

At this point personally I am much more interested in a Michael Bay movie that happens to have Transformers than I would ever be in what it seems like the fans want from the movies is in this series.

Especially if he continues in the vein of 3 (which is far and away the best of the series)


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Carry on reading berserk, at the start Guts is a douche however you will understand why when the flashback starts.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 14, 2012)

They should continue with Berserk anime.Just when the big boss arrived it cut off


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

There is a new movie coming out this year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

Kobe said:


> They should continue with Berserk anime.Just when the big boss arrived it cut off


The fight with Zodd was awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

> Decided to check out Berserk today, and boy was it a horrible manga. I couldn't get pass book 2. Akira is really good though.



The series gets much better after the first few books so I'd say carry on, if only for the Horse rape.



> Especially if he continues in the vein of 3 (which is far and away the best of the series)



Far and away the dumbest for me.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty sure this is only one day. Criterion valentines 50% off sale.



> Starting at noon EST today, February 14, all in-stock Blu-rays and DVDs will be 50% off the suggested retail price (SRP). Just enter the promotional code *SWAK * on your shopping cart page at Criterion.com to apply the discount.



Goddamn now I gotta decide just how crazy I will go.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

The made a new Fullmetal Alchemist series even though the other series was relatively popular.  I am hoping they will do the same thing with Berserk someday.  I would really like to see like a massive 100 episode series.  I think people would be really interested.

Good Criterion Collection info dude.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

Are people ignoring me when I say there is a new Berserk movie coming out this year?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

What was that Taleran?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> You sack of wine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first 3 volumes are terrible and this is coming from a huge Berserk fan.  Keep reading though once you start The Golden Age it all changes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> The first 3 volumes are terrible.



You are terrible.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Berserk it's one of my all time favorites

but let's be real up until the the third volume it's boring and it starts picking up once the God Hand are introduced


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Another ME playthrough


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

I will probably play again this weekend.  Time is running out and I want to be comfortable with my save files.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

You people need ME rehab.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

you need to play ME


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

I already have, and will be playing the demo tomorrow.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a good thing I don't care about ME. I have DE: HR instead. For now.



Taleran said:


> Are people ignoring me when I say there is a new Berserk movie coming out this year?



It was already discussed, weeks ago. 

Someone on ann already posted a review about the first movie, if anyone's interested


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

I did not anticipate the hammering the Criterion website would take with the sale, at least I got everything I wanted.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

The site isn't even working.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah it is you just have to refresh like a friend.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Yeah it is you just have to refresh like a friend.


It can't be as bad as the comiccon ticket fiasco from last year.  

I also got what I wanted though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm broke till friday

fuck you Criterion.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Think i will watch Tinker Tailor and Amelie today.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 14, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> My first Fellini movie, going to start watching Bergman this week too



You should watch the Hour of the Wolf is a pretty good Bergman movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 14, 2012)

I have Persona on hdd right now, but I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

Salmon Fishing In The Yemen.

Seems like it could be amusing.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2012)

The Vow.
8/10 

Such a good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The made a new Fullmetal Alchemist series even though the other series was relatively popular.  I am hoping they will do the same thing with Berserk someday.  I would really like to see like a massive 100 episode series.  I think people would be really interested.
> 
> Good Criterion Collection info dude.



Is the manga different from the anime? FMA Brotherhood had at least that going for it (although I think its overrated). 

Are the Bleach movies any good? I've been watching the anime and so far, there is more filler than there was in DBZ. I don't mean arcs either, I mean there's a lot of people talking and repeating the same thing over and over again before they fight.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

the original FMA anime was totally different from the manga

and not very good

FMA Brotherhood was the manga animated and was a good adaptation.  The manga is still the best way to go


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Is the manga different from the anime? FMA Brotherhood had at least that going for it (although I think its overrated).
> 
> Are the Bleach movies any good? I've been watching the anime and so far, there is more filler than there was in DBZ. I don't mean arcs either, I mean there's a lot of people talking and repeating the same thing over and over again before they fight.



Yeah, just drop Bleach all together.

Start reading One Piece.... It's got everything, including a story that isn't written the same week it's released *Cough BLEACH*.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

I saw a couple of Bleach movies.  Both were terrible.  The one with the chick named Senna was much better than the other though.

Watch Dragon Ball Z The Tree of Might.  I think that one is sort of fun.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

The DBZ movies are terrible up until movie 6.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

Did someone just insult FMA: Brotherhood?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

Most ongoing anime based on manga are too slavishly following the story to bother with


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Is the manga different from the anime? FMA Brotherhood had at least that going for it (although I think its overrated).



Your face is overrated.


Do you see what I did there? I turned it back onto you. This validates myself whilst at the same time insinuating something negative about your personality. All the great debaters do it. But I wouldn't expect morons like you guys to understand.


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Did someone just insult FMA: Brotherhood?



No.

but fma is racist.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

it's set in Germany how is it racist


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2012)

The first 3 volumes of Berserk are pretty boring.


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> it's set in Germany how is it racist



Actually, it's set in a fictional country called Amestris. The original anime just made it crossover with Germany for the lolz.

_GODDDDD_


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

I know

hence the  face

Amestris is based off Germany though especially what with all the Deutsche names


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> Your face is overrated.
> 
> 
> Do you see what I did there? I turned it back onto you. This validates myself whilst at the same time insinuating something negative about your personality.



Flawless. 



Jena said:


> All the great debaters do it. But I wouldn't expect morons like you guys to understand.



The icing.



Jena wins.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

Each volume of Berserk is a masterpiece.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Each volume of Berserk is a masterpiece.



You're acting like a teeny bop.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

you're trying too hard


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2012)

> the original FMA anime was totally different from the manga
> 
> and not very good
> 
> FMA Brotherhood was the manga animated and was a good adaptation. The manga is still the best way to go



In response to the other Brotherhood comments, let me say this. I love the manga. It is possibly the best manga I've ever read. It's carefully paced and always captivating (whereas manga like Naruto and bleach feel like they weren't planned from the beginning). 

I watched the original anime before I read the manga and while it was flawed (the last few episodes especially), it worked as its own entity. I thought it was well paced and pretty entertaining.

My problem with "Brotherhood" is actually the same problem I have with "DBZ Kai". In its attempts to stay true to the manga, it sort of feels rushed. Filler can be very obnoxious (especially after Naruto came along), but anime and manga are two different mediums and follow their own set of rules. A little bit of filler can actually benefit an anime because it keeps the pacing even. 

"Brotherhood" takes for granted that we've read the manga or at least saw the original anime, so it doesnt spend as much time with its characters. I also hated the first episode, which spoiled WAY too much and is a perfect example of the show taking too much for granted. If a movie tried that, we'd call it bad writing.

I still do like Brotherhood, I just dont worship it like many fans do. 

....Did I just unleash a hornets nest?

As for the DBZ movies, I liked most of them. With that said, I consider them to be more "specials" than movies. The Broli movie, based on memory, was the only one that went over an hour.



> Your face is overrated.



Your butt is overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never watched a single episode of Brotherhood.  I'm sure it's better than the first Metal Alchemist series.  But it came too quickly in my opinion.  I wasn't ready for a new FMA story.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

There's a lotta love in this thread.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

I've mentioned it before Soul.  It doesn't just apply to this thread.  It applies to the entire department.  There is quite a bit of negativity around here.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Im probably the least negative person here


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 14, 2012)

Just finished Akira, and boy was I disappointed in the ending. I wanted something way more tragic.

The problem with Brotherhood was the first fourteen episodes.They were rushed simply because the creators assumed that only fans of the original series were interested in Brotherhood. And since the first fourteen eps were already covered in the original Anime there was no need to cover them in detail once more.


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







MartialHorror said:


> In response to the other Brotherhood comments, let me say this. I love the manga. It is possibly the best manga I've ever read. It's carefully paced and always captivating (whereas manga like Naruto and bleach feel like they weren't planned from the beginning).
> 
> I watched the original anime before I read the manga and while it was flawed (the last few episodes especially), it worked as its own entity. I thought it was well paced and pretty entertaining.
> 
> ...



I do agree. I have to be honest, I pretty much only watched Brotherhood to see certain parts of the manga animated.

It _ definitely_ assumes that you've seen the original anime and read the manga. Especially in the first few episodes. They rush through so much stuff.

That being said, the animation is _amazing_. afslafjsldkjflsja;kfjsldjfl




> Your butt is overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Im probably the least negative person here


I agree.  We are probably dueling for that honor.

Even when watching a movie like The Green Lantern.  A movie that hurts us.  You and I both find a way to be positive about the experience.  Not easy to do sometimes when Ryan Reynolds is involved.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> I do agree. I have to be honest, I pretty much only watched Brotherhood to see certain parts of the manga animated.
> 
> It _ definitely_ assumes that you've seen the original anime and read the manga. Especially in the first few episodes. They rush through so much stuff.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry Rukia/Vault...I've just forgotten what I wanted to say for no apparent reason whatsoever.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Im probably the least negative person here


>raises hand


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2012)

> I do agree. I have to be honest, I pretty much only watched Brotherhood to see certain parts of the manga animated.
> 
> It definitely assumes that you've seen the original anime and read the manga. Especially in the first few episodes. They rush through so much stuff.
> 
> That being said, the animation is amazing. afslafjsldkjflsja;kfjsldjfl



Yeah it does have great animation, great battles and I love the music. I do like Brotherhood a lot, I just think it's overrated. 

FMA also is one of the few anime I've seen where I prefer the dub over the sub (the only others being Evangelion and MAYBE DBZ. I think DBZ generally has a better dub, but I think the Japanese version works more during the more intense moments where characters are yelling and being dramatic).


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

Just playing - this thread is live.  Strong opinions tossed around all the time, and nobody really acts like a douche...except for Stunna.  But you guys always seem to keep them in check. jk lol


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Jena that butt  you posted.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Iknowright.  Had to spoil that damn thing after I quoted her for my not so funny post.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Carry on reading berserk, at the start Guts is a douche however you will understand why when the flashback starts.



I have a brother who says Guts is the most badass dude in manga. He begs me to read Berserk, but I really don't like to read comics.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

W-What?

I'm not a douche...


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 14, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Just playing - this thread is live.  Strong opinions tossed around all the time, and nobody really acts like a douche...*except for Stunna. * But you guys always seem to keep them in check. jk lol



It's a coping mechanism. Poor Stunna.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

I know I might be in the niche here, but the Trigun movie is probably my favorite anime movie .


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> It's a coping mechanism. Poor Stunna.



 



Stunna said:


> W-What?
> 
> I'm not a douche...



Sorry  but yes you are.  

Just kidding - but speaking of douches (Lucas) - did you see Episode III/3D yet?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course Stunna saw The Phantom Menace 3D.

He probably went to the midnight showing .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

I actually haven't. And I've ultimately decided not to as well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Good job Stunna. There is such a thing as too much Star Wars .


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

Orly? Why?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

I dunno. Just decided not to. Heard the 3D was awful anyway. Which is inexcusable as much cash as Lucas has.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2012)

I remember thinking that the Cowboy Bebop movie was good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

The Cowboy Bebop movie is good.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

*Valhalla Rising
*
Really really good.  It's pretty short but the slow pace makes it feel longer than it really is.  The cinematography and imagery is where it's at and the spartan soundtrack really flesh this film out.  There's not a lot of talking but there's really no need for it to be.  The last 5 minutes has some of the most lovely imagery I've seen.  Some people would call it artsy but that term is lazy and a cop out.

B+ (rating)

I was also watching Hunger and got about 30 minutes in but the sound got out of synch so I'm fixing that.  Good movie so far though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> *Valhalla Rising
> *
> Really really good.  It's pretty short but the slow pace makes it feel longer than it really is.  The cinematography and imagery is where it's at and the spartan soundtrack really flesh this film out.  There's not a lot of talking but there's really no need for it to be.  The last 5 minutes has some of the most lovely imagery I've seen.  Some people would call it artsy but that term is lazy and a cop out.
> 
> ...



I reviewed it (). I called it "arty", so that's totally different. But I loved it. Slow, but captivating.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

> I know I might be in the niche here, but the Trigun movie is probably my favorite anime movie



It was okay, I love the series though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

I liked the Trigun anime.  I (for some reason) love the manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

Watched City of Lost Children, got told that I'm wasting my life away.

This coming for people who watched Longest yard yesterday


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

It won't be long now guys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISJR4rVO0TQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

When a film would be better with the Wayan Brothers in it, you know it's shit.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

who said they would make it better?














who am I kidding


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Isn't 21 Jump Street an adaptation of an old TV show?

Jonah Hill is in it, so I'm not interested already.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

He is an Academy Award nominee.  Show the man some damn respect.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry, but I can't respect anybody who was in Get Him to the Greek .


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Watched City of Lost Children, got told that I'm wasting my life away.
> 
> This coming for people who watched Longest yard yesterday



Tell them to come clean on the adoption. 

Speaking of Get him to the greek I remember my cousins pestering me to watch it as it was one of the funniest movie ever made. That alone made me not watch it. Is it that bad?


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jonah Hill is the least of your worries. Worst actor of all time, Channing Tatum is in that shit. Stay the fuck back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

I will be seeing this one.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

City of Lost Children

A surreal fantasy about a mad man kidnapping children in hopes he can steal their dreams, since he has none himself, and reverse his ageing. Bizarre and weird would be what I'd use to describe this film but damn it had character. Each nook and cranny of the world was eerie and strange but so much imagination went in to this, it's a very good looking and creative film. Where else will you find fleas injecting people with a serum that turns them homicidal at the sound of a music box?

The cast was decent, Ron Perlman plays a carnival strong man, and he played it well. The rest of the characters were strange and they all seemed to suffer from odd afflictions, but my favourite characters have to be the conjoined twins named Octopus. One thing though, I'm not sure what the directors were hinting at but is there suppoused to be so much sexual tension between a ten year old and Ron Perlman? because I have to say slightly creepy.

It's not perfect by any stretch, the story is slow moving and the pace is abit idk off. And well it can get abit weird at times which would be off putting to many. But it's well worth a watch. Also Bioshock was clearly influenced by this film, as were the Matrix and Dark City.

A-


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

Arriety, son. Get hyped.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

Wait.  Ron Perlman did well?  Is this some kind of joke?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

As well as he could I guess, nothing special though. The little girl however, where she at

Acting wise none of them were brilliant, the bald headed villain guy had the most annoying voice ever.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Speaking of Get him to the greek I remember my cousins pestering me to watch it as it was one of the funniest movie ever made. That alone made me not watch it. Is it that bad?



Yes, it's just a movie using a lot of curse words in the hope of getting some kind of comedic effect.

It doesn't work.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

Vault that film has Russell Brand in it. So just imagine how painfully unfunny it is.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Rukia, I have more faith in you than that . Ron Pearlman was the only thing good about the 4th Alien movie.

And he was epic as Hellboy .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

That reminds me of when I saw Arthur. The one with Brand. Twas painful.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Vault, the Mass Effect 3 demo is ready to download on PS3 . Got my bro downloading it right now .


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Urgh Russell Brand. Don't want.

I was actually going to sleep Lincoln but this matter is more pressing, firing up the PS3.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck sake it isnt out in Europe  

We pay much higher prices for games yet we always get stuff last. So annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

-fires up PS3-


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes!!!! At least I get the demo before you .

80% download, then I gotta install it .


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That reminds me of when I saw Arthur. The one with Brand. Twas painful.



This is the only Arthur for me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

FML im going to sleep. And screw you all you yanks


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

is the ME3 demo out?

*Hunger*

The editing is sharp, it has a real stop and go feeling.  I kinda feel no real knowledge of Bobby Sands and his history would really get the full effect and if you don't know what the IRA and UDA are then you'll probably scratch your head a few times but it's still a very fine tuned and excellently crafted film.  Fassbender is superb and Liam Cunningham nearly steals the show with his one scene.  I really want to see Shame now Fassbender is 4/4 with me and this is one of his strongest performances yet.  One of the criminally underrated performances of the decade only topped by JGL's role in Mysterious Skin.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

*Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai*

Fucking dope.  This is my 3rd Jarmusch film and the third one that I really liked.  I haven't seen the rest of his films so I can't say for sure but what I really like about his films so far is that they feel very musical, as if they're a long form song.  Where Down By Law was a nice blend of John Lurie's Jazz sensibilites and Tom Waits' song composition, Ghost Dog felt like a grimmy hard edge hip hop track.  It has a wry sense of humor that permeates throughout and the Samurai angle could have been very cheesy feels right. The music of course is awesome and really gives it a nice flavore, it's the best soundtrack RZA has laid on a film and will most likely continue to be. Probably my favorite movie I saw today and elevates Jarmusch to one of my favorite directors.

The fact that it's a homage to Le Samourai doesn't hurt either

A-


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 15, 2012)

Took me awhile to get used to the cover system in the ME3 demo, but im starting to like it. Love the combat, its great how you can actually see the effects of the different attacks being used.  It actually feels like you're in battle now as opposed to shootouts, throwing grenades and smoke bombs galore. Sucks for all the goons caught in Liara's Singularity, looks fucking brutal.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2012)

Is Ghost Dog the one with Whitaker as a hitman? Good movie.



ThePseudo said:


> Just finished Akira, and boy was I disappointed in the ending. I wanted something way more tragic.



It has a great ending, which fits the story. The ending pages are one of my favorites, ever.

You want more tragedy? Then carry on reading Berserk


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I will be seeing this one.



Wow, it's getting good reviews? I'm definitely pumped now!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Fassbender is 4/4 with me and this is one of his strongest performances yet.


Let me guess.

Hunger
X-Men First Class
Inglorious Basterds
A Dangerous Method

Not very confident with the Dangerous Method guess.  You should definitely see it if you haven't already.  Fassbender is terrific in that film!


----------



## Kobe (Feb 15, 2012)

Rukia, finished Steins;Gate yesterday. In episode 21-22 it got into forbidden territory with all love and shit, I seriously thought of dropping it that time  but they were able to relate the events in episode 1 masterfully, so I have no complaints. 

overall I give the series 9.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Rukia, finished Steins;Gate yesterday. In episode 21-22 it got into forbidden territory with all love and shit


Oh come on.  That was really secondary.  Episode 21 and 22 really focused on the decision that Okabe was forced to make.  He had to sacrifice someone important to him to fix the timeline.

Besides.  Those two characters have great chemistry.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 15, 2012)

It sure didn't feel like it.

I found it funny that Christina was ok when she saw the time machine. The bitch was complaining and complaining about how it couldn't be done. 




Holy Shit O___O IBM & CERN one thing but this actually existed..?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> You want more tragedy? Then carry on reading Berserk


Speaking of Berserk.  I just discovered that there is a movie coming out this year.  Cool, right?


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

Taleran is going to be pissed.


----------



## Z (Feb 15, 2012)

I was looking back at the few pages when you guys were discussing great war films. I'm kind of surprised no one mentioned Lean films like The Bridge on the River Kwai or Lawrence of Arabia. Fantastic films.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't care for the Borrowers but I might check that film out.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Let me guess.
> 
> Hunger
> X-Men First Class
> ...



Jane Eyre

it was a bleh movie but Fassbender was good in it.

I do wanna see Dangerous Method


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Fassbender as Rochester? While I don't care for Jane Eyre adaptations but I might just watch that.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2012)

*Bound*

I remember first seeing this in my early teens. The Gershon x Tilly scenes in the beginning made me feel funny in the pants. Everyone likes to rave about Portman x Kunis from Black Swan, but this is where its at (and Watts x Harring in Mullholland Drive, but that's a different story). 
I think this movie is a good example for execution > originality. The plot is hardly something that makes anyone go "wow":
_Corky, a tough female ex con and her lover Violet concoct a scheme to steal millions of stashed mob money and pin the blame on Violet's crooked boyfriend Caeser._
but it's executed greatly. It's tight, tense and has a healthy dose of eroticism. 
Since this is the Wachowskis debut work, there are certain elements that would later return in their second movie, The Matrix. Seriously, what the hell went wrong after that?
Gershon and Tilly do a good job (though the latters voice bothered me a bit in the beginning), but it's Pantoliano that shines in this one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2012)

Z said:


> I was looking back at the few pages when you guys were discussing great war films. I'm kind of surprised no one mentioned Lean films like The Bridge on the River Kwai or Lawrence of Arabia. Fantastic films.



Yes they are.

"The Bridge on the River Kwai" probably is my favorite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2012)

S.W.A.T 7/10

it was entertaining, forgettable though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2012)

Bought the criterion version of 'Gojira'--can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2012)

That was one of the ones I was considering but had to hold back.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Miike should do a berserk live action...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> *Bound*
> 
> I remember first seeing this in my early teens. The Gershon x Tilly scenes in the beginning made me feel funny in the pants.


I haven't seen Bound in about a decade.  But I remember thinking there were some hot scenes.

I liked Gershon quite a bit for a while there.  I thought she was hot in Showgirls too to be honest.  Especially when was firing her lesbian beams at Elizabeth Berkley.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2012)

Gojira is pretty amazing.

For some reason, I have a sudden urge to watch Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster....


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

also I tried the ME3 demo today

fucking hell I'm pumped for that game


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

52% done for the ME3 demo


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

Vault you're gonna dig the demo, it's awesome


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 15, 2012)

Para, you have such great taste in music.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks man

Music is my favorite thing ever


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2012)

My favorite thing ever is..

THE RIPPIN N' THE TEARIN!!!!

The 10 Most Significant K-Pop idols of the 2000's


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> 52% done for the ME3 demo



You should play as the funnest class first: Adept :ho.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

I got hyped about replaying ME1 and 2 before 3 comes out and then I remembered that I lent them to my friend :'[


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm pretty much done with my playthroughs (2 and a half).

My main is an Adept, my 2nd import would be my Infiltrator.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I got hyped about replaying ME1 and 2 before 3 comes out and then I remembered that I lent them to my friend :'[


Me too.

Cept I haven't even played through once.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

then why did you let your friend borrow it :|

I have 2 playthroughs but I wanted to do another one since there are so many different options to go through.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I still have to rap up BioShock. I just arrived in Hephaestus, so I should have it completed by the weekend's end?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

> I got hyped about replaying ME1 and 2 before 3 comes out and then I remembered that I lent them to my friend :'[



Going through withdrawal symptoms I'm sure


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 15, 2012)

Did anyone check out _The Vow_ as yet? I hear Channing is decent in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

> Did anyone check out The Vow as yet? I hear Channing is decent in it.



I think someone wants to sit on the naughty step.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

Vanguard is so haxx


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Did anyone check out _The Vow_ as yet? I hear Channing is decent in it.



My friends hoping to get laid (Why else would a guy go with his girl to a movie with Tatum in it?), said it was good. That's enough info for me to stay away from it.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I got hyped about replaying ME1 and 2 before 3 comes out and then I remembered that I lent them to my friend :'[



You're really kind.
My friend asked to borrow ME and I told her she could have it if she could retrieve it from my rectum.

I keep it up there because I'm scared about it getting damaged. My body keeps it safe.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

I think Parallax had that same avatar a couple months ago, Vault.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

Really? Are you positive?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2012)

Jena said:


> My body keeps it safe.



I was sure your weight would crush the disc.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

Positive. You're good now.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I was sure your weight would crush the disc.



You would think so, but my weight is mostly centered around my enormous sagging breasts, so I'm fine with things in my anus.

..._fellas_.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> .



Don't worry Vault, you're too old for Jena . Aren't you in your 40's?


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

What makes you think im 40? Alot of you guys might actually be shocked by my real age.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

Because most people I know who like the stuff I like are in their 40's .


----------



## Nakor (Feb 15, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> My friends hoping to get laid (Why else would a guy go with his girl to a movie with Tatum in it?), said it was good. That's enough info for me to stay away from it.



Speaking of Channing I saw a screening of 21 Jump Street. It was better than I thought, though I wasn't expecting much. The cop action was completely unbelievable and ridiculous, but the comedy was funny at times. 


*Spoiler*: _Surprise Cameo_ 



Johnny Depp. He was in it for like 5 minutes, but it was pretty funny


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

I know what you mean mate


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

hey Vault is that a MBV set?

cause if it is then you're the best poster on this thread

also Stunna I've never had that avatar before.  But I have had a set based on that band


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Don't worry Vault, you're too old for Jena



Probably too skinny for her, too.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes Para it is, it was originally the Loveless album cover but then Stunna told me that you had used it before so I opted of a kevin shields centric one instead.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> .


We have a taker!



Magnum Bookworm said:


> Don't worry Vault, you're too old for Jena . Aren't you in your 40's?


My clients range from ages 10-100, so I'm sure Vault will be no problem.
Just do note that while I include the first three items inserted forcibly into my anus in my initial price, I charge $100 per every additional item. 



TetraVaal said:


> Probably too skinny for her, too.



It actually works better if you have one skinny person and one fat one. When there are too fatties, you see, they just kind of roll against one another. There isn't any real insertion.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

ah ok, then yeah I have used that one haha

Loveless is my favorite album


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

oh Jena you so charming


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I felt like doing something out of the ordinary tonight.  The play Mama Mia was in town so I went and saw that.  There were some good songs and some funny moments.  Not as good as Wicked.  But it was entertaining.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

It is also one of my favourites too, if not the favourite. The album is mesmerising. One of the definitive albums of all time.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2012)

This weeks Tosh kind of sucked 



Jena said:


> My clients range from ages 10-100, so I'm sure Vault will be no problem.
> Just do note that while I include the first three items inserted forcibly into my anus in my initial price, I charge $100 per every additional item.



What's the going rate on a bag of gummy bears?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2012)

lol, is there a reason half of the posts were deleted by Chainer on page 457?

Game of Death: D-, but maybe F.

Not the Bruce Lee movie, but the Wesley Snipes one. Pretty Steven Seagal-ish.

REC 2: B-

Nowhere near as startling as the first. This reveals too much, killing the mystery. But it doesn't reveal enough for things to actually make sense. Still, pretty freaky.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

_Someone_ in this thread had that exact avatar, I'm positive.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 16, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Speaking of Channing I saw a screening of 21 Jump Street. It was better than I thought, though I wasn't expecting much. The cop action was completely unbelievable and ridiculous, but the comedy was funny at times.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Surprise Cameo_
> ...



Kinda like how I saw Due Date. I actually thought it was a decent movie, but my expectations were lowered, so I enjoyed it more than I thought.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

It's MBV, probably Para had the same set.

Vampire Season on Film 4. I don't know why I keep watching Cronos, it's such a weird ass film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

I woke up about 30 minutes early this morning and decided to play some Mass Effect 2.  I ended up being almost 10 minutes late to work.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's MBV, probably Para had the same set.
> 
> Vampire Season on Film 4. I don't know why I keep watching Cronos, it's such a weird ass film.



I only saw abit of it and yelled "Done!" and changed the channel. 

Rukia have you tried Vanguard yet?  Its absolutely broken.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

Vanguard has always been the best class.

I like going invisible and sniping people.  But clearly Vanguard makes the game easier.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

Much much easier  Im not going to play ME2 after tasting the demo. The game runs much smoother, still getting used to the new cover system though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

Hahahaha.  Lincoln is going to get the game almost a week late.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

The rep spoilers  Or just dropping random hints all over this thread.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't like Vanguard only because it's too easy.  I'll try it out in one of my latter playthroughs.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34x6m-ahGIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

*Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy - 8.5/10
*
I wasn't sure i would like this going in, for a moment i actually thought i would be bored however once it got started it was a pretty compelling movie. The names confused me though, they were just fired at me in quick succession i couldn't keep up with them for good while  Its a brilliantly acted movie, the 3 stand outs for me being Oldman, Strong and Firth even though we hardly got much of Colin.

edit 

And i really thought Oldman would be the spy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

You just ruined the film for me Vault


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

I-I thought I was the only person who hadn't watched it here . Im awfully sorry


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2012)

way to go man :|

*Stranger Than Paradise*

My 4th Jarmusch film and the 4th one that I have loved.  The one thing that really makes his films stand out so much is how much charm and personality they ooze out.  John Lurie (who I'm already a fan of because of Lounge Lizards), Richard Edson (Ex Sonic Youth drummer) and the lovely Eszter Balint have great chemistry and carry the movie. The super lo fi aesthetics may not be for everyone (it's budget was only $100,000) but it's one of the most important films of the decade and you can really see it's influence to this day.  It's brief but I loved every minute of it.  I wouldn't recommend it as my first Jarmusch film but it's one of his strongest efforts.  Jarmusch is in my top 5 directors now.

A-


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

Ghost Rider 2 not being screened for critics...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

> Ghost Rider 2 not being screened for critics...



Clearly it's such a great film that it needs no recognition from our Peers. Tickets booked.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hahahaha.  Lincoln is going to get the game almost a week late.



. It sucks dick man .

And I love Adept . Juggling guys with Singularity then blowing them to pieces with Warp. So fun .


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

Liara singularity plus vanguard = rape!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

Assuming direct control.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

“The forces of the universe bend to me.”


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope EDI doesn't betray us.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

Spoilers much. And since we have already started

Can't wait for the prothean on my team


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to decking that reporter again.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

Wait, does she show up again?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2012)

came in here to say i hate stunna. talk to y'all later.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

wtf,        man


----------



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2012)

Vault said:


> I-I thought I was the only person who hadn't watched it here . Im awfully sorry



F             U


----------



## LastHokage (Feb 16, 2012)

Captain America 5/10
It was all right at the start but it dragged on for so long and I knew the ending from the very start. Plus it was set in the older days so after listening to that for so long it gets to you and you end up watching the film just so you don't end up coming back to it. 

The Dark Knight 7/10
I was surprised at this movie even though I heard all the good comments and reviews. Wasn't what I expected which was a good thing, it was a very good movie but I think it went on for too long again, it might just be me


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

LastHokage said:


> Captain America 5/10
> It was all right at the start but it dragged on for so long and I knew the ending from the very start. Plus it was set in the older days so after listening to that for so long it gets to you and you end up watching the film just so you don't end up coming back to it.
> 
> The Dark Knight 7/10
> I was surprised at this movie even though i heard all the good comments


X-Men First Class 9/10

Just finishing the scale for you.

I use the A-F scale for my reviews.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

Kobe  gtfo.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Ghost Rider 2 not being screened for critics...






Some idiot on YouTube spoiled the ending of_ Tinker Tailor Solder Spy_ for me, so I have to wait until I forget the name of the double agent before I start viewing the film. It's working, since his name is now just a faint memory.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

I would've told you just now to be a jerk, but I don't remember either. And I'm not mean-spirited enough to look it up.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Vault, multiplayer demo for ME 3 is availible here on PS3, not sure about you Brits though. Brother is playing as a Soldier right now.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

I will check it out if its available.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 16, 2012)

Not really a movie, but I finished watching the appendices for the Lord of the Rings and it was just awe inspiring seeing all of the behind the scenes stuff that went into making the trilogy. Hopefully the same amount of passion goes into making The Hobbit.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

Which ver of Frankenstein is the best?

Nvm went for the 31 ver



> The Dark Knight 7/10
> I was surprised at this movie even though I heard all the good comments and reviews. Wasn't what I expected which was a good thing, it was a very good movie but I think it went on for too long again, it might just be me



It's not just you. When you rewatch the film, the first half is somewhat tedious.


----------



## Jena (Feb 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Which ver of Frankenstein is the best?
> 
> Nvm went for the 31 ver



I liked this version a lot more before I read the novel.

Not that I particularly love the novel or anything (because, if we're being honest here, I don't) but it just _ruins_ the movie. 

It's hard to watch now because the anal-retentive bitch that lives in my brain starts screaming about how it was dumbed down so obscenely.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

The novel is one of my favorites since I was a kid, but I've yet to see an adaptation I even remotely like.

Worst person to sit next to in the Cinema?

Personally people with no self control who laugh at everything uncontrollably and smack the seat or the floor.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

I liked the 31' version.

And yeah. I hate people that kill the mood of scenes. Like people who laugh and hoot during sad scenes and stuff.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The novel is one of my favorites since I was a kid, but I've yet to see an adaptation I even remotely like.
> 
> Worst person to sit next to in the Cinema?
> 
> Personally people with no self control who laugh at everything uncontrollably and smack the seat or the floor.



Trekkies in a Star Trek film. They never shut up .


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

William Shatner on Star Trek was the  Nicholas Cage of his time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my god.  Wrex/Garrus/Liara interaction.  This is gold!


----------



## LastHokage (Feb 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> X-Men First Class 9/10
> 
> Just finishing the scale for you.
> 
> I use the A-F scale for my reviews.



I don't understand?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Simple.  X-Men First Class is better than Captain America and The Dark Knight.  Based on your review of those two films, I was able to calculate your score for X-Men First Class.  You are welcome.


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Worst person to sit next to in the Cinema?
> 
> Personally people with no self control who laugh at everything uncontrollably and smack the seat or the floor.



Hey, that's me! 

But people *love* my laugh, so no problems.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 17, 2012)

I love to laugh in the cinema too


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I love to laugh in the cinema too


It's obnoxious.  Quit it.


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2012)

NEVER!!!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 17, 2012)

Scream 2-8/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Speaking of scream.  I screamed when the reapers destroyed the shuttle that the little kid had just boarded.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

You bitch  I was crying with laughter at that point. 

Nah kidding that scene was pretty sad actually 

Are you being productive at work Rukia or are you just thinking of ME3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

It's Friday.  Everyone else called in sick.  And I have games at home that aren't going to beat themselves.  I need to get out of here.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

I tried playing another play through of Mass Effect 2 but i couldn't do it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> I tried playing another play through of Mass Effect 2 but i couldn't do it


It's hard.  But it has to be done.  The Mass Effect 3 experience has to be perfect.  A bad save file could potentially ruin the experience.  Go back and save that Racni Queen.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

Why are you so convinced the Rachni queen will save the galaxy? :rofl She dies, i just want a save file with the whole team alive


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> i just want a save file with the whole team alive


You don't have that?  I have like three files with everyone alive.  I think you can get around that problem pretty easily.  Just create a new character in mass effect 3.  A boring choice for sure.  But I bet every character will be alive if you go that route.

There might be another interactive comic as well.

I think I am going to use the file that had me bang Ashley in the first game.  After she was a bitch on Horizon I moved on to Miranda.  I think that dynamic could be pretty interesting.  Jealousy aboard the Normandy.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

Im going to try Samara again  Those walls are going to erode :ho Eventually.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You don't have that?  I have like three files with everyone alive.  I think you can get around that problem pretty easily.  Just create a new character in mass effect 3.  A boring choice for sure.  But I bet every character will be alive if you go that route.
> 
> There might be another interactive comic as well.
> 
> I think I am going to use the file that had me bang Ashley in the first game.  After she was a bitch on Horizon I moved on to Miranda.  I think that dynamic could be pretty interesting.  Jealousy aboard the Normandy.



Pretty sure one of the options in the demo teased that you can have members of your previous team dead if you don't have a save so i'd assume the opposite is default.

As for bangability Miranda all day, every day


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Pretty sure the one of the options in the demo teased that you can have members of your previous team dead if you don't have a save.
> 
> As for bangability Miranda all day, every day


I think the romance aspect of the franchise is overrated.  I'm really not that interested in it.  But I'm hoping that it will affect the actual story in Mass Effect 3.  Shepard can only save one of them type choice again.  Or one of them is distracted by the uncertainty and dies during the mission.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

> Hey, that's me!
> 
> But people love my laugh, so no problems.



I knew you were the one laughing through Scary Movie 4 like you were being raped by a Chris Tucker stand up show.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

Caught the last 20 mins of Kung Pow: Enter the Fist on tv. What the fuck is with this movie?! And boy was the dub horrible. Is it also bad in english?


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

Haven't seen it myself but i love old school kung fu movies. The bad dub adds to the charm.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2012)

Just watched ghost rider: spirit of vengeance

click for extremely detailed review


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Good news for Ennoea.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2012)

Sequel should just be named , are you legend??? for teh lulz


----------



## Jena (Feb 17, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Just watched ghost rider: spirit of vengeance
> 
> click for extremely detailed review



That amazing, huh?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

The fact that at the end she says "He was a Legend" is all I need to know at how well planned a movie it was. Who cares I guess, I'm a grown man, I can ignore it.

Also shit article, the alternative ending was moronic.

Someone needs to make a TV series on Kafka on the Shore, set it in LA and have the old man talk to Poodles.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Caught the last 20 mins of Kung Pow: Enter the Fist on tv. What the fuck is with this movie?! And boy was the dub horrible. Is it also bad in english?



The bad dub is intentional, haven't seen it in years probably best to keep it that way.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

weeeeeeooooowwwwweeeeeeee


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to forget Kung Pow. Maybe if I was tipsy I would have liked it. Dunno.

let's talk about Paul Thomas Anderson instead

criminally overlooked director


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait what? Paul Thomas Anderson isn't overlooked at all. 

His new project doesn't really fill me with confidence though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

Get the fuck out of here.  

Paul Thomas Anderson is incredibly well respected.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool then


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> Paul Thomas Anderson is incredibly well respected.





Oscars say hello 


Fucking Academy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

What did you think about Melancholia's nomination count?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

Guys, I actually enjoyed Kung-Pow. And not even in a ironic or _so bad it's good_ type of way. I genuinely like it.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, for TWBB he had NCFOM as "opposition"

and American Beauty beat Magnolia (and Being John Malkovich) for best screenplay back then


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 17, 2012)

I watched Goodfellas, Joe Pesci was awesome ... Great movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Guys, I actually enjoyed Kung-Pow. And not even in a ironic or _so bad it's good_ type of way. I genuinely like it.



I'm shocked.

The same way Ennoea shocked me with being a big fan of Adam Sandler movies.

What's next?


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What did you think about Melancholia's nomination count?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> .
> 
> The same way Ennoea shocked me with being a big fan of Adam Sandler movies.



Ennoea, it's intervention time.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

After Lars von Trier's scandal at Cannes, I don't think it's a surprise Melancholia was snubbed. And it's not like he's a big Academy favorite in the first place.
Snubbing Dunst is still shocking though, the same way snubbing Fassbender was.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

What scandal are you talking about? Oh, Ashes please stop spoiling films I have not see in your reviews. You did it twice!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

He was banned from Cannes after making Nazi jokes in a press conference

 and what spoilers are you talking about?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

You told me that Berserk would eventually turn out to be tragic. I can't remember the other one.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

*Up In The Air - 8/10*

Good movie, enjoyed it. I have nothing more to say.  This is weird...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

XD H-h-how is the first one a spoiler? 

You don't need rocket science to figure out Berserk is a series filled with tragedy. I mean reading the first couple of chapters, hell, reading the synopsis should have been enough indication of that. Depending on which site you read it, even Macbeth gets mentioned in connection to Berserk for crying out loud.

Good one


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> XD H-h-how is the first one a spoiler?
> 
> You don't need rocket science to figure out Berserk is a series filled with tragedy. I mean reading the first couple of chapters, hell, reading the synopsis should have been enough indication of that. Depending on which site you read it, even Macbeth gets mentioned in connection to Berserk for crying out loud.
> 
> Good one



There he goes again with the spoiling!


I've decide to skip the third volume of Berserk.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

Well Vault the first thing most people do is call Alex an A grade penis devouring whore slut.



> The same way Ennoea shocked me with being a big fan of Adam Sandler movies.



I'm not a big fan but some of his films are decent enough. Oh who am I kidding, Wedding Singer is a modern classic.

Dude stop skipping Berserk, it's alittle tragic but not that bad. Not like Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

lol, don't skip that volume. It includes the beginning of the Golden Age arc. Plus there's another interesting event taking place there.

I like SAO. Munsu is one of my favorite anti-hero, together with Guts.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

Is Caska still annoying? I haven't Berserk in 2 years.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

They still haven't reached Elfheim  This should answer that.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

What Alex did wasn't cool. But then again I kinda saw it coming but just. She is a whore though.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

I skipped it because I was told the first three volumes are not that great.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

If you want to skip it that badly, then at least read the last chapter of volume 3. That's the first chapter of the Golden Age arc.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

Miura and Togashi, I love them both but I wouldn't mind a bird taking a shit on them


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

Drive: A+ Amazing movie, kept me glued from start to finish, the cast is perfect and Refn did a great job creating tension both in the action scenes and in the almost silent conversations.

Casshern: Don't know what the fuck I just watched but I liked it, will probably watch it again, the photography and style of the movie was beautiful.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

Pseudo it seems to me that Berserk just isn't your type of manga. If you are going to carry on skipping volumes, you might be better off just dropping it entirely.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

> Casshern: Don't know what the fuck I just watched but I liked it, will probably watch it again, the photography and style of the movie was beautiful.



Dat ending

It's actually a favourite of mine, I know it's flawed and silly but overall I really like what Kazuaki Kiriya tried to do with.


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2012)

*Taken*: ★ ★ ★ ★ ★
Was really into the movie, was focused the whole time, something that usually doesn't happen with me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2012)

Ghost Rider 2: C-

Its not awful, but it works better as a comedy than an action movie. Review should be up tonight.

Sanctum: B

Its better on the small screen. I dont like what it does with some of the characters, but its pretty engaging. RIP Producer who just recently died.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

*Dr Strangelove - 10/10*

I lost many precious bodily fluids watching this  Absolutely amazing. I still stick to what i have said before, the greatest ending, EVER!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I skipped it because I was told the first three volumes are not that great.


You were told wrong.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope this doesn't interfere with the 50 projects I have recommended him for.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 17, 2012)

Mission impossible 3, I didn't like the whole russian terrorist stereotype thing, but found it quite enjoyable due to the fruity tangerine dream joint


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

*Bronson*

Really strange but I still really enjoyed it.  The offbeat almost abrasiveness of the humor really foiled the almost horror like aspects of the film.  Hardy is a blast throughout since it's pretty much him running the show with supporting characters weaving in and out.  The soundtrack is also fucking fucking excellent holy shit nobody puts together a soundtrack like Refn does right now

B+

*Instrument: 10 Years with Fugazi*

My friend bought this today so we decided to watch it, this being my 3rd time.  It's hard to forget the excellent pedigree that formed the band and this shows the reason why they've earned their reputation as perhaps the best live band while they were around.  An almost intimate look at what made the band work so well and how passionate they were throughout their career.  The highlight is the band's 6 minute version of Glue Man as it shows Guy Picciotto at his most rawest and powerful.  If you're a fan you have no excuse to miss this

A


----------



## Psychic (Feb 18, 2012)

The Descendants - 1/10

OMG, I will never ever watch a movie reccomended by the Oscars again! Them old bags only like movies about deaths, or english royalty or dead english royalty. Basically, they like something as old as them. Last year, I think it was the Kings Speech that won, its about a guy talking...like wtf.


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> Count me in.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

The King's Speech wasn't about him talking...

I didn't love the movie but there's a lot more to it than that.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2012)

*Chronicle*

Surprisingly good for such a low-budget film. Dislike the ending though.

8/10





Ennoea said:


> Miura and Togashi, I love them both but I wouldn't mind a bird taking a shit on them



You are too kind. I hope Togashi becomes the rear segment of a human centipede or the man in the sack.

Is that an illustration of Kafka on the Shore in your sig?

You should keep that Gyuri gif longer. I blame Stunna for the bad influence.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

Togashi hasn't gone on break in a long time now so he's cool with me again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

*Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengence:* B

Great Action scenes
Great Visuals
Good acting
Good humor
Serviceable plot

Fun movie.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Togashi hasn't gone on break in a long time now so he's cool with me again.



Not for me. Not until I see Kurapika and Danchou again.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

Why would you wanna sideline all the great stuff going on to see 2 of the more boring characters in the series?


----------



## tashtin (Feb 18, 2012)

*Ghostrider: spirit of vengeance - 4/10 *

Bad, bad film. went in expecting it to be shit and it surpassed my expectations of how awful it was.

I can't believe Nicholas cage won an Oscar - the mans clearly stopped trying.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Feb 18, 2012)

Dream House. 2/10.

I was sort of... Dragged into seeing it, honestly. I knew it'd be terrible, but my friends didn't believe me! It's a really flimsy and poorly executed premise, the dialogue was all ridiculous and unnatural, and perhaps most damning it all, it's just plain _dull_. All the "twists" were predictable as well as kind of silly and unrealistic. A poor attempt at a thriller.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2012)

Kasumi said:


> The Descendants - 1/10
> 
> OMG, I will never ever watch a movie reccomended by the Oscars again! Them old bags only like movies about deaths, or english royalty or dead english royalty. Basically, they like something as old as them. Last year, I think it was the Kings Speech that won, its about a guy talking...like wtf.


Actually The King's Speech was suprisingly good. It wasn't the best film of that year, not even close, but it was decent.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Why do people hate the descednants ?
Its a family drama about relationships ... and its perfect for its genre. I dont know what people expected from this movie


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 Demo - 9/10*

Maybe I will borrow my friends ME2. The ME3 demo was pretty fucking dope I have to admit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't get me wrong.  I'm confident in my skills.  But I also am worried about taking back the earth.  I'm not sure I will be up to it.  The reapers seem pretty fucking tough.  And more importantly... numerous.

I've asked for that Wednesday off from work.  I'm going to go all out.


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2012)

U gunna sodomize dem reapars?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't spread that rumor around.  CMX might actually buy the game if he thinks he is able to do that.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2012)

The reapers will be tough, way more advanced. They have a large fleet. The way they casually raped Earth :/ it didn't even take effort.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 18, 2012)

It will probably be some dues ex machina that will insta kill reapers or some shit

so I just finished all 5 seasons of the wire

knowing that probably no other show will ever come close to it in my lifetime...


many people weren't fans of seasons 2 and 5 , I liked them a lot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

What will defeat the reapers?  Two words.  Rachni Queen.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 18, 2012)

Shit will be like the war of the worlds ending, impervious to all weapons but get killed by bacteria


----------



## LastHokage (Feb 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Simple.  X-Men First Class is better than Captain America and The Dark Knight.  Based on your review of those two films, I was able to calculate your score for X-Men First Class.  You are welcome.



Understood, ill be watching that soon


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYIcsYEJVxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2012)

Ashley what a heartless bitch  I love how she double taps him for good measure.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Jesus thats horrible, i could never let space Hitler kill Wrex.


I disliked Ashley during Mass Effect.  And that dislike turned into absolute hatred during Mass Effect 2.  But her character has been redesigned.  Suddenly, she is quite a bit hotter.

I'm willing to give her a another chance.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm ok as long as I have my bro garrus 

but yeah ashley is hotter, I can imagine at bioware

'sir this character is important but she isn't really liked by fans'

'make her wear her hair down and show more cleavage'

to be fair to them it might work


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> Count me in.


Go see this one first.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=664eq7BXQcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Why would you wanna sideline all the great stuff going on to see 2 of the more boring characters in the series?



If Kuroro restores his power, Ryodan will come after Kurapika again which is cool. And Hisoka will get his fight with Kuroro. 

And imagine if Kuroro steals Alluka's ability (which might be Kalluto's plan) and manages to control it instead of being controlled like Alluka, he would be next to invincible.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 18, 2012)

Yasha said:


> If Kuroro restores his power, Ryodan will come after Kurapika again which is cool. And Hisoka will get his fight with Kuroro.
> 
> And imagine if Kuroro steals Alluka's ability (which might be Kalluto's plan) and manages to control it instead of being controlled like Alluka, he would be next to invincible.



It seems like they are equals, so while Alluka doesn't control the ability, she isn't being controlled by Nanika either. Otherwise why would Alluka get pissed at Killua for being mean to Nanika.

It almost seems like Alluka and Nanika are different people, so I'm not sure what you'd have to do to make the other personality your bitch.

I also doubt that Kalluto is trying to steal such a valuable ability from her own family. She is likely in the Ryodan to improve her skills and to keep watch on them for the family.

edit: Oops forgot Kalluto joined mostly to find her brother.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

Yasha said:


> If Kuroro restores his power, Ryodan will come after Kurapika again which is cool. And Hisoka will get his fight with Kuroro.
> 
> And imagine if Kuroro steals Alluka's ability (which might be Kalluto's plan) and manages to control it instead of being controlled like Alluka, he would be next to invincible.



I'm all for more Kuroro and Ryodan happenings.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 18, 2012)

*Ghost Rider 2*

Nice effects but corny. 

*5/10*


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2012)

*Basquash!* - Episode 1 -------- 9.5/10


Some mecha-basketball anime I've picked up today. It looks like a fun series, episode 1 was promising.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm waiting for the new Nisemonogatari episode.  I pray for more Shinobu.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2012)

*Sengoku Basara
*

I've been meaning to watch this for some time. Episode 1 was just 

Zoro's VA  



Rukia said:


> I'm waiting for the new Nisemonogatari episode.  I pray for more Shinobu.



me too can't wait


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

Satan's Little Helper:  F.

This is what I get for randomly selecting something on the playstation network.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2012)

I rarely watch things at random. Because of running that risk. I remember my brother renting this shitty horror on Xbox Live  It wasnt even a movie it was more like a episode.  Waste of money i still laugh at him to this day


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2012)

*The Terminator*

Another episode into Stunna's showing movies to friends who haven't seen them. Thumbs up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

I should have watched In Time.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2012)

You should, it has a forgettable Cilian Murphy in it but its still Murphy, his character in this is actually really consistent for these type of movies. The movie is a bit retarded though, I warn you. Some of the risks the characters took were completely unnecessary, i guess it was a way to keep the tension. It fails spectacularly because you will be annoyed more than anything.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

Cillian Murphy is always watchable.  He was in Tron Legacy for 3 minutes.  3 fucking minutes.  And he managed to be the most interesting part of the film.  Seriously he was great.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2012)

Justin Timberlake crying made me laugh :rofl If you call that crying/screaming.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2012)

My review of Ghost Rider 2 is up and in sig.


----------



## Federer (Feb 18, 2012)

Is it worse than the first one?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2012)

Eh, I dunno, I need to see the original again. Id probably say its close though.

With the original, I thought the film had awesome visuals and action sequences. It just struggled with the story, pacing and the films lame sense of humor. I think this one had weaker visuals and action and also struggled with the story and pacing. But the humor is much better.

Plus, at one point Nicolas Cage's acting reminded me of his amazing(ly awful) performance from "The Wicker Man". lol, I love it when Cage starts hamming it up like that. He's one of the few actors who can just be entertaingly bad.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 18, 2012)

One thing with Nic Cage is that you can always count on him to be entertaining. Even when he's bad he's good.


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2012)

*Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets*- 8/10
NOSTALGIA!


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 18, 2012)

Attack the Block 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2012)

Essential Killing: D-

While there are some standout moments and I kind of liked the concept (potential terrorist escapes from captivity and the movie becomes "The Fugitive" in the wild), but eventually it becomes more about Vincent Gallo walking...and walking....and walking...

It's only an hour and 23 minutes long, but it feels like its 3 hours.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

*Rushmore*

I bought the Criterion edition yesterday so I figure why not watch it today.  It's still as good as I really remember it despite not seeing it in a good five years.  Bill Murray's second wind in his career starts right here and gives one of his all time best performances.  The soundtrack is top notch and the movie successfully straddles awkwardness and sweetness.  Great great late 90's film

A

*Dead Man*

Fascinating.  The whole movie just kinda flows and the story is kinda non existent in a way fueled by the characters as Neil Young's soundtrack weaves on by through scenes.  It's hard to believe, but many moons ago Johnny Depp was a highly selective and talented actor, his decades Fassbender if you will, and right here he gives the very best performance of his career.  This is my 5th Jarmusch film and quite possibly my favorite (only Down By Law and it's immense charm is equal).  He's in my top 4 directors now his movies are just great and filled with intense personality each different in it's own way.

A


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

Killer Elite:  C+

A Jason Statham movie.


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _A great tragedy_ 





OK
SO
I was going to go to the blockbuster express today because _Drive_ was checked out last time I went and I figured that it would be checked in by now. I really want to see that movie because I haven't gotten to yet. So I drive out to the gas station where the express is to go and get the movie. Now, this is in a ghetto area. Ghetto for the upper midwest. So it's basically just a small town with a few rebellious teenagers that do scandalous things like smoke before they turn 18. I get out there and stroll up the blockbuster express. Right away I can something is wrong. The screen is fucked up. It wouldn't let me do anything but return a movie. I'm reasonably irritated at this point so I go into the gas station and ask them about it.

The guy behind the counter is picking his teeth with a toothpick.

*Me:* Hello there fellow citizen. I can't seem to get the Blockbuster Express to function. Could I perchance get some assistance?

*Toothpick guy:* Oh yeah. We're uh getting rid of that. 

*Me:* Whatever for, good sir?

*Toothpick guy:* Uh, I dunno. A bunch of kids keep trying to bust it open and uh no one ever rents movies from it so the owner's getting rid of it.

*Me:* My good man! Surely you must know that this is the only facility to rent movies left in business in the entire tri-county area?

*Toothpick guy:* Uh you could use the library.


The library's waiting list for _Drive_ is 53 people long.



I know that you can rent movies on the internet/watch them illegally and all that fun jazz, but is it so wrong to want to watch a DVD with bonus features and a good quality picture? I'm not kidding. That stupid blockbuster express in the middle of the sort-of-not-really-ghetto was the last place you could rent a movie within a tri-county area. Aside from the library. Oh good. I love waiting five months for a movie and then discovering I can't watch it because its scratched to hell.

I guess you win, Amazon. Have my money you sluts. I could've got this movie for $1 but now I'm going to spend $4 on it. HRUGHLJGLKSJG


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

You could always just steal it at a store 

iono that's a sad story though

I've also realized a personal tragedy of my own.  When I finish watching Jim Jarmusch's films there will be no more of his films to check out.  I don't want to happen :[


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 19, 2012)

*Millennium 1: Men Who Hate Women* ~ 8/10

Very good thriller with a plot, that even though is not perfect, is full of intrigues, and manages to create a dark atmosphere, with a society full of misogynistic and sick bastards, all this along the superb interpretation of Noomi Rapace as Lisbeth Salander make a very good movie.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 19, 2012)

Flickan som lekte med elden. Rating: 7.5/10

I just finished watching it on NetFlix. There are some little facts that the movie didn't get straight, like Lisbeth actually being 4'9", ninety pounds, and being born on April 30, 1978, not 1981. Nieminen was supposed to have been kicked by the balls by Mimmi at the end of the barn fight with Paolo Roberto. What's more, Paolo Roberto was supposed to have come into the country when he found out about Lisbeth being labelled as a psychotic killer. Paolo is the one who finds Blomkvist, not the other way around. For some reason, Dag Svensson's girlfriend Mia Johansson, is called Mia "Bergman" here. Why'd they have to go up and change her last name? 

Oh yeah, and they didn't put in Lisbeth's little vacation in the Caribbean and the meeting with George Bland and the Forbes. Ah well. 

Otherwise, the rest of the movie went pretty accurately, and some lines were verbatim from the book. The end where Lisbeth confronts Zalachencko was superbly done. I don't know how Fincher is going to top this, but I hope he makes note of the small discrepancies in the original Swedish picture.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh shit.  I'm about to do battle with the broker.

The suicide mission should be interesting.  I chose to not even recruit Kasumi.  I am going to skip loyalty missions for Thane, Tali, Jacob, and Grunt.  I killed the mercenary during his loyalty mission.  I'm looking forward to seeing who actually survives.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2012)

*Lady Vengeance*

5.9/10


*Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance*

7.5/10


None of them is good enough to be compared to Oldboy.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

> None of them is good enough to be compared to Oldboy.



Vengence trilogy is overrated.

Also speaking of OldBoy, I ended up having a heated argument with a friend of mine who was talking shit about the Hammer fight. Apparently it's been rated as one of the best and he was saying it was shit and retarded compared to Ong Bak.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I will watch eastern promises tonight


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm gonna watch the Road. I've put it off long enough.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

That's a good one.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2012)

The shadow broker mission is one of the best, imo its second only to the suicide mission.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally got around to watching Studio Ghibli movies. Visuals were superb as usual so I don't think I need to elaborate on that.

*Howl's Moving Castle - 8/10*
My favorite thing about Miyazaki is his amazing female heroines. Sophie, though underwhelming at the start proved to be a very strong and interesting lead! :3 I know HMA was an adaptation of a book but it's very easy for a director to 'destroy' a certain character and obviously Miyazaki didn't do that to Sophie. Still, characterization isn't everything. There were concepts you wouldn't understand unless you read the synopsis, particularly the condition of the spell Sophie was under. I really wanted an explanation for certain things but I never got one. As a naturally curious person, it disappointed me. Nevertheless, I enjoyed the film.

*Princess Mononoke - 8.5/10*
I feel like this one has more depth than the previous film because here we know both sides of the warring groups. HMA focused more on the characters and their relationships whereas PM shows us the bigger picture on how a group functions and acts the way it does. The movie delivered its story really well and didn't leave me wondering as much as HMA did. The one thing I didn't like though was Princess Mononoke/San's characterization. I thought she was going to be a relevant figure who, despite being on the side of animals, displayed wisdom and flexibility. Instead, she ended up being like any other animal except she's a human and she's hot. Sure, her personality is realistic given the circumstances in which she was raised but I dunno I guess it's my fault for expecting so much from her but I was really disappointed.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm gonna watch the Road. I've put it off long enough.



that movie is kinda mediocre :x


----------



## James Bond (Feb 19, 2012)

Watched Dawn of the Dead (remake) and wondered something, see the bit near the beginning where she stops her car and watches person get raped in back of the bus.. was there always a naked chick who casually walks past her car?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> The shadow broker mission is one of the best, imo its second only to the suicide mission.


Okay.  I'm ready for another suicide mission.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R1njL-uDoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

It's not like Jim Jarmusch is dead Para, isn't he releasing a film this year with the androgynous Tilda Swinton?

I was afraid The Road isn't as good as the book, the power is in its poetic prose and you can't recreate that on film, well not anyone can create that on film.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 19, 2012)

The Secret World of Arrietty - 8/10
Overall it was a solid movie, but there wasn't one part of it that stood out. The story moved at a slow pace throughout the entire film. I don't mind a slow pacing movie, but the climax didn't really feel like one. 

Hopefully it does well in theaters so more anime movie get some theater action over here.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 19, 2012)

*Nisemonogatari - Episode 7*

10/10 

Although it was a bit disappointing, the episode was fairly enjoyable. I'm sure Rukia will agree.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

I was going to see Arriety yesterday, but it's not playing at my local theater.

I finished BioShock though, with the good ending.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Bioshock sucks ass.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2012)

*Persona*

heeee. Not an easy one. There's a lot to take away from this. I liked it, but I'm no sure if I'd watch it again. Special mention goes to the cinematography and the two actresses, Ulmann and Andersson. Meant a lot of plus.
I'm adding this to Ennoea's and my list. 



Parallax said:


> He's in my top 4 directors now his movies are just great and filled with intense personality each different in it's own way.



Who are the other 3?



Ennoea said:


> Also speaking of OldBoy, I ended up having a heated argument with a friend of mine who was talking shit about the Hammer fight. Apparently it's been rated as one of the best and he was saying it was shit and retarded compared to Ong Bak.



lol, what's with you and your friends



Dr.Douchebag said:


> I think I will watch eastern promises tonight



Good


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Bioshock sucks ass.


Seriously?**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Who are the other 3?



Akira Kurosawa
Stanley Kubrik
Martin Scorsese

in that order

and man Eno you suck :|


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Dead Calm

Pretty mediocre for the most part. One of those annoying sensual thrillers I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

:|**


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2012)

Fassbender on Top Gear


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 19, 2012)

Eastern Promises

great film, viggo was just badass


----------



## Grape (Feb 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Fassbender on Top Gear



Where did he rank on the board?


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2012)

Third, however the track was icy. So on a dry track he could have well beaten the current holder.


----------



## Grape (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice. Was it the American or UK version?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

There's an American ver?


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2012)

Uk version ofcourse, i saw an episode of the American one, it was awful.

Enno stay well clear of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Did anyone watch Jonathan Ross interviewing Tom Hardy? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIMkkvifLyM[/YOUTUBE]
He really can't take a joke


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard about it, it was in the papers about how he got pissed. But according to him he wasn't, he was "playing."


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

It got pretty chilly there. It probably was acting because I can't understand him finding past modelling for TV more embarrassing than This is War.


----------



## Z (Feb 19, 2012)

IM BATMAN


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm Stunna.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

* Real Steel*- I really expected rock'em socl'em robots, but instead got a pretty good story. Never thought I'd actually like a boxing film. 

* My rating: 7.3*

* Attack the Block*- Finally got around to watching this, and it is a very good B-movie. And dat ending .

* My rating: 7.6/10*


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 19, 2012)

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

8/10

Didn't like the way Hariet escaped the Island. All the suspense was fantastic and stuff but she escaped through sitting in someone's car boot?  I thought it was something supernatural or something shocking. Other then that, the movie was superb.  

I haven't read the books but i heard they are making 2nd and 3rd. I will buy the triology in a week or so, see how good the series is.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Woah, wait the fuck up Glover, spoilers man .

Glad to know how she got out (wasn't mentioned in the book) .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Kobe said:


> *Nisemonogatari - Episode 7*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Although it was a bit disappointing, the episode was fairly enjoyable. I'm sure Rukia will agree.


Nisemonogatari Episode 7:  A.

Kaiki is a fascinating character.  I don't think I have ever seen Senjougahara lose a war of words prior to this.

You were disappointed but you gave it a 10/10?  



Ennoea said:


> Bioshock sucks ass.


I agree.  Bioshock is complete horse piss.



Ennoea said:


> Dead Calm
> 
> Pretty mediocre for the most part. One of those annoying sensual thrillers I guess.


I actually thought Nicole Kidman was pretty hot in that film.  And I love sensual thrillers.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

How is BioShock horse piss?


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hard Boiled :: B

Dat John Woo directing & action


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

*Glory*

It’s a bit sappy in certain places with it's orchestral music and choir, and once again, I wonder why it was of such great importance that this Black story be told from the perspective of a White man, especially with the strong performances abound from Freeman and Washington. Nonetheless, Broderick plays his role well, and I thought it was a good movie. Thumbs up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to extract Tali because I need her to upgrade the ship.  But make no mistake... I intend for her to die on the suicide mission.  Worst character ever.  Whiny.  Annoying voice.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

Does no one want to explain why BioShock is bad? I am curious as to why you guys call it complete crap when it appears to have a 96 on Metacritic. What bugs you about it that so many others weren't?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to extract Tali because I need her to upgrade the ship.  But make no mistake... I intend for her to die on the suicide mission.  Worst character ever.  Whiny.  Annoying voice.



I'm sorry Rukai, but you're opinion is WRONG this time. Samara is 10x worse.

And if you say Tali sucks again, we'll have to do a knife fight . Nobody makes fun of my Tali .

Oh, and I'm on ep 7 of Index II. Index II is actually better than Railgun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

What kind of crazy shit do you expect from Yuno this week?





Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'm sorry Rukai, but you're opinion is WRONG this time. Samara is 10x worse.
> 
> And if you say Tali sucks again, we'll have to do a knife fight . Nobody makes fun of my Tali .
> 
> Oh, and I'm on ep 7 of Index II. Index II is actually better than Railgun.


I flirt with Samara big time.  Even in my loyal to Ashley run... I have been putting the moves on Samara and Kelly as often as possible.

Just not a Tali fan.  Shepard deserves better in my opinion.

Like I said.  I'm not surprised you would enjoy Index II.  The show has great characters.  Lots of good fights during season 2.  Lots of Catholic church interference.

I love Awaki.  Even though she consistently gets her ass kicked.  

Keep watching.  I think there are some really good arcs.  Oriana Thompson.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

> Does no one want to explain why BioShock is bad? I am curious as to why you guys call it complete crap when it appears to have a 96 on Metacritic. What bugs you about it that so many others weren't?



This is not the place Stunna.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Stunna, I know you live somewhere in North Carolina. 

We're getting snow here in Cleveland County!!!!! 

You getting any yourself?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This is not the place Stunna.


I agree Ennoea.  I don't see how that question has anything to do with rating movies.  Wrong section.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This is not the place Stunna.


Mass Effect's a video game, and pages are spent discussing it here. If that flies, so does this.

Trolls




Magnum Bookworm said:


> Stunna, I know you live somewhere in North Carolina.
> 
> We're getting snow here in Cleveland County!!!!!
> 
> You getting any yourself?


Yup. My lawn's white again.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What kind of crazy shit do you expect from Yuno this week?I flirt with Samara big time.  Even in my loyal to Ashley run... I have been putting the moves on Samara and Kelly as often as possible.
> 
> Just not a Tali fan.  Shepard deserves better in my opinion.
> 
> Like I said.  I'm not surprised you would enjoy Index II.  The show has great characters.  Lots of good fights during season 2.  Lots of Catholic church interference.



Last weeks ep of mirai Nikki was godly. If I did the math right, Mirai Nikki's last episode should come on the same week of Fate/Zero season 2's episode 2. I'll believe in weekends again . I might even save Fate/Zero's first episode to combine it with Mirai Nikki's last episode. The continuation to a great series, and an end to a great one .

I personally like Railgun over Index I, but Index 2 is 10x better than both . Just met some chick that has a similar power to Kuroko's.



Stunna said:


> Yup. My lawn's white again.



I'm getting some huge flakes here, but it doesn't seem to be laying . Hopefully the redneck county of Caesar gets enough snow to get us out. Over half of my school lives there.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Stunna thinks he can just talk about games like there's no tomorrow in the wrong section. Well Stunna life isn't like that.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Stunna is lucky the mods are so lax when it comes to this department.  Blatant rule violation right there.





Magnum Bookworm said:


> I personally like Railgun over Index I, but Index 2 is 10x better than both . Just met some chick that has a similar power to Kuroko's.


Awaki.  That's the girl I was just praising dude.  

She's awesome.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh...well she heavily injured Kuroko. I don't think they bothered to mention her name. This arc is going to be interesting .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish the snow would extend my long weekend, but unfortunately it looks like the sun will be returning tomorrow.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Long weekend?!

Damn, Cleveland County really does get the shit end of the stick .


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2012)

> Dead Calm
> 
> Pretty mediocre for the most part. One of those annoying sensual thrillers I guess.



That rape/sex scene is the stupidest thing I've ever seen.

hmmm, finally get to see "Warrior" tonight. If its bad, Im punching Stunna in the face.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

> That rape/sex scene is the stupidest thing I've ever seen.



The whole film is pretty dumb. There are many opportune moments where she could have just thrown him off but she doesn't.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw Dead Calm when I was in elementary. Gave me a hard-on, I think.

Warrior is good. Hardy is hell of a intimidating.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Exactly.  Nicole Kidman showed her tits in her younger years.  Why are we complaining?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 19, 2012)

Fantastic Mr.Fox.

Not usually my sort of film, However i sat down and watched it and was pleasantly surprised, i'd read the book but couldn't remember much from it,  but it's a quirky little film with random hilarious little bits, and the characters are likeable.  I'd NEVER go for this type of film but i'm glad i gave it the chance.  

7/10.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't seen a movie today I probably wont all day :\


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

Warrior's good, Martial.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

I've heard Warrior is a pretty good movie

I just have no incentive to see it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

> Fantastic Mr.Fox.
> 
> Not usually my sort of film, However i sat down and watched it and was pleasantly surprised, i'd read the book but couldn't remember much from it, but it's a quirky little film with random hilarious little bits, and the characters are likeable. I'd NEVER go for this type of film but i'm glad i gave it the chance.
> 
> 7/10.



The book is completely different to the film. I liked it too, it's a strange interpretation of the book, can't say it's very British, but good on them for trying something original with the source material. It was pretty funny for the most part.

I doubt I'll watch Warrior either. Ahh Para seems blue about the lack of Jarmusch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Too many other films I would rather watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Knocked up would have been funnier if it was Chris Tucker who knocked up Katherine Heigel and his friends were Jackie Chan, Will Ferrell and John Lovitz.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 19, 2012)

*Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?* ~ 10/10

One of the best movie i have seen, a dialogue based movie, about how a couple, with one of the sickest and saddest relationships in the history of the cinema, completely destroy themselves and their guests in a drunken night, the performances are incredible full of contained emotion, and really mange to make you feel empathy toward the characters, that considering their nature, is not an easy task. The Dialogues are great, are full of ironies, insults, threats,interrogations and with plenty of ambiguities between the real and the unreal, highlighting the miseries and secrets of marriage, and that ends of dragging the invited couple, which creates a feeling of tension that increases along the course of the film till the devastating end.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The book is completely different to the film. I liked it too, it's a strange interpretation of the book, can't say it's very British, but good on them for trying something original with the source material. It was pretty funny for the most part.
> 
> I doubt I'll watch Warrior either. Ahh Para seems blue about the lack of Jarmusch.



I still have a few more but the end is nearing :[

I'll probably delve into more Korean films and Bergman's stuff next.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm gonna watch Rules of the Game tomorrow.

And I really need to delve in to Bergman soon, been meaning to watch Seventh Seal for a while now.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

I plan to at some point this month watching The Human Condition trilogy.  It's like 11 hours long but man it sure is good.  Or at least that's how I remember it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Isn't it shorter than 11 hours? I've only ever seen the first one and that was years ago and really late at night.

I grew up watching 3 hour films quite regularly so I'm not really intimidated by length. But man these days it's hard to concentrate:/


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

well it's a trilogy and each film is like 3 and a half hours.  It's just a rough estimate


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

The Road is really not good. I'm not sure what it is but it's missing something.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

an emotional core is what it's missing.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

It's like they just skimmed over alot of the important daily struggles just so he can mope about Charlize Theron.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah pretty much

it's not a bad movie

just kinda mediocre


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2012)

*Community Season 2-* 10/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm easily intimidated by length. Took me forever to watch The Godfather Part II. Ironically enough, Ben-Hur's one if my favorite movies.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

that's understandable.  Truth be told the length of the Human Condition trilogy is probably the sole reason why I didn't see it this week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2012)

Warrior: A-

Yeah it was really good. Conventional? Sure, but it's emotional impact has power.

You've escaped this time, Stunna....


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

Whew! Told'ja. Hardy gave a great performance.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2012)

*There will be blood - 9.5/10*

Yeah this movie is amazing. And Daniel Day-Lewis is fucking amazing in this. I won't mention the specifics of what made this movie amazing for me because i might spoil others  However DDL is just fantastic. The Eli ownage <3


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2012)

we have spoiler tags here.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

You can talk about what made the movie amazing without using spoilers too


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2012)

thats impossible!!!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

You're right what was I thinking


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

Preferably not.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Tomorrow is Monday.  The start of a new week.  Which means I will enter the Batman thread and air all of my grievances about the film.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought you were gonna be more positive :|


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2012)

I also loved the soundtrack of There Will Be Blood. Its awesome. Googled it and it turns out the one of the guys from Radiohead did this <3 Kid A is a brilliant album.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I absolutely love the soundtrack too.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

TWBB's soundtrack is dope

I love it when musician's (not film composer's) contribute soundtracks.  Well some of the time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I thought you were gonna be more positive :|


Resolutions are actually only January resolutions.  No one sticks to them for very long.

And I feel incredibly insulted by Batman 3 and The Avengers.  Terrible news has come out of both productions.  Both have produced ho-hum trailers.  Both are marketed towards twelve year olds.  So I will rip both of them every time news comes out that I disagree with.  And for the record Bane's redesign is fucking terrible.  It looks absolutely horrific.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

The Road

This was rather mediocre. The sense of dread, the cold, the hunger, the desperation and the fear of others was completely missing here. They didn't really understand the characters at all, neither did they do a good job with the relationship between father and son. If you're looking for a Post-apocalyptic film then this is pretty good but if you're a fan of the book, skip it. 

Falling trees, were they really that desperate for an action scene:/


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

I see Rukia is back to shredding them to pieces


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

and you'll still watch it

:|


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

I still don't get the hate of TDKR trailer.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

My only problem was it looked like a Bond trailer but I'm not gonna hate on it. It's just a trailer.

Fassbender on Top Gear. Jeremy Clarkson you lucky bastard.

The girl behind him looks like she wants his children, her stare is creepy as hell.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Me neither, but these comic geeks are more serious than us bookworms about their adaptations .

Or maybe they're mad because Bane blew up a Football Stadium :ho.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 19, 2012)

chronicle  - (7.5)
underworld 4  - (-2 don't see this shit)


----------



## Kobe (Feb 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nisemonogatari Episode 7:  A.
> 
> Kaiki is a fascinating character.  I don't think I have ever seen Senjougahara lose a war of words prior to this.
> 
> You were disappointed but you gave it a 10/10?


Araragi getting that pussy, worth it. We're rooting for him after all.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Me neither, but these comic geeks are more serious than us bookworms about their adaptations .
> 
> Or maybe they're mad because Bane blew up a Football Stadium :ho.



that's because a good chunk of the adaptations do a pretty terrible job at capturing what was good about the original source.  At least most of the time.  Not to mention the fact that comic fans are pretty awful to begin with.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Fans in general are hard to please.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

_Especially_ Rukia.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Not just Rukia but most of us. Rukia takes things far but it's because he's a huge fan.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Rukia hasn't said anything.

Probably watching the new episode of Mirai Nikki.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

I went to the gym this morning.  Like most modern gyms mine is equipped with rows and rows of flat screen tv's.  I grabbed myself a treadmill in the front row.  Unfortunately I did not have control of the television in front of me.

The channel was TNT.  About thirty minutes into my run an advertisement came on and informed me that the movie Doom was on next.  Doom.  The terrible movie with Karl Urban and the Rock.  I became determined to get my run over with.  I increased the speed and finished just before the movie started.

And that is my tale of how the movie Doom motivated me.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

That's actually a great story.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> and you'll still watch it
> 
> :|


I'm actually starting to think maybe I don't need to see Batman 3.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

You felt obligated to see Transformers 3, but not Batman 3? :|


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 20, 2012)

*Invictus* ~ 6/10

The direction is solid, the characters lack depth but are wll writeen, and morgan Freeman does an excellent job as Nelson Mandela, the script is probably the weakest part of the movie and ends falling in the conventions of the genre, though i can't say is bad written, is just that is nothing special, as overall a pretty enjoyable but forgettable movie.


----------



## Jena (Feb 20, 2012)

*Dante's Peak*- A completely accurate portrayal of volcanic eruptions/10

The best part is when the grandma's legs dissolve in the lake of acid.

However I do have to say that I find this movie very unrealistic. I find it _very_ hard to believe that both Sarah Connor and 007 would be working in government offices after all the felonies that they've committed.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2012)

Jena your set is reminding me that we have only 2 weeks to Mass Effect 3


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm actually starting to think maybe I don't need to see Batman 3.



you will

I guarantee it


----------



## Jena (Feb 20, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Jena your set is reminding me that we have only 2 weeks to Mass Effect 3



I can barely contain my bowels.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2012)

this thread is pretty much gonna become the ME3 thread when it comes out


----------



## Jena (Feb 20, 2012)

Parallax said:


> this thread is pretty much gonna become the ME3 thread when it comes out



I might have to avoid NF when the game comes out. 
I purposefully left my xbox at my parent's house because I know that if I have it in my dorm room I will literally stop going to classes and probably stop eating/bathing as well. So when ME3 does come out, I'll only be able to go to the store to pick it up and admire the case lovingly until the weekend.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll also be in the middle of classes when that game comes out

and I know I'm gonna become addicted to it

I'm worried


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2012)

Think I might just stab myself to get a few sick days off work for ME3


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2012)

Parallax said:


> this thread is pretty much gonna become the ME3 thread when it comes out



You know there's a ME3 thread in the game forum right? 


Annnnnnyways, what should I rent next from Game Fly? PS3


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 20, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Jena your set is reminding me that we have only 2 weeks to Mass Effect 3



Some of us have 3 weeks thanks to Wal-Mart .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridesmaids:  F.

Remarkably unfunny.  I don't know what all the hype is about.  I guess some people were starving for a female comedy.

I also can't believe that one fat pig is getting so much credit.  She basically played herself in the film.  No acting required.

The first Hangover film had a lot more laughs.





Parallax said:


> I'll also be in the middle of classes when that game comes out
> 
> and I know I'm gonna become addicted to it
> 
> I'm worried


I've already asked for days off.  I'm looking to play 30 hours straight as soon as I pick it up.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

> I also can't believe that one fat pig is getting so much credit. She basically played herself in the film. No acting required.



Is this really necessary?

Didn't really like either films. But I doubt they're aimed at me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

I take this stuff too personally.  But she stole critical acclaim that should have been given to other actors.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

I found the film abit desperate.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

"Please laugh at all of our shenanigans!"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Esp with them shitting all over the place. I'd be shocked if I didn't see it every friday night.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2012)

Eh was it really that bad rukia ? was planning on watching it but guess not anymore

I got top gear tonight anyway, dat fassbender


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to like Top Gear, but I just can't be bothered with it anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Eh was it really that bad rukia ? was planning on watching it but guess not anymore


Probably isn't. Rukia gives everything an F of an A.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

The film is pretty crappy. One plus point, it doesn't have Bradley Cooper in it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Are all of your sets from a band? They have pretty interesting cover art and whatnot if so.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

My set? It's fanart based on a book called Kafka on the Shore.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The film is pretty crappy. One plus point, it doesn't have Bradley Cooper in it.


Oh my god.  This I agree with.  Bradley Cooper sucks!  He's an awful actor.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2012)

The Grey

Eh, I fell asleep twice..I really couldn't care for the film..some shots of the CGI wolves were great(though cliched) they still made me go


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Parallax said:


> you will
> 
> I guarantee it


I wouldn't be so certain.  There is a good comparison to be made here.  The Green Lantern.  Guess what?  I haven't seen it yet.  I've been a fan of the comic for over 20 years.  And I haven't seen the movie.

I lost hope in that project early on.  Blake Lively was cast as the female lead.  Ryan Reynolds was cast as Hal Jordan.  I can't imagine a worst cast.  My hopes plummeted even further.  The trailer was awful.  I just thought the CGI was a disaster.  The suit looked ridiculous.  The negatives were piling up.  I couldn't bare to see such a thing happen to a franchise that I adore... so I made the decision to skip the film.  It's a decision I have stuck with so far.

I feel similar about Batman 3.  The Dark Knight Rises.  I hate that title.  If they can't even come up with a clever title... why should I have confidence in the script?  Anne Hathaway, the biggest goofball in Hollywood was cast to portray the seductive Selina Kyle.  Casting disaster.  And the biggest reason the film will suck.

I'm not crazy about Bane being the villain.  I think a better choice could have been made.  I certainly don't think a 5'0" actor should be playing the part.  Bane was a bad choice to play the villain, but the choice became even worse when I saw him for the first time.  What a horrible mask he is wearing!  My god it's awful.  His whole attire is bad.  I'd rather see him in a business suit.

I thought the first two films were decent.  But one of my major gripes was the voice Bale and Nolan chose to give Batman.  I've mocked it for years.  There are dozens of youtube videos spoofing the voice.  It's not a good voice and it was of the biggest mistakes of the franchise.  But Nolan apparently didn't learn his lesson.  The first trailer came out and I realized I can't understand Bane at all.  The two lead characters will have an incomprehensible game of cat-and-mouse.  Scan the audience to see all the perplexed faces.  "OMG dis shit is confusing."

Catwoman's redesign is terrible.  High heels apparently equal agility.  Easily correctible Selina Kyle trademarks were ignored.  Why the fuck isn't her hair black?

The Batwing looks ridiculous.

I can seriously go on and on.

Marion Cotillard is the only thing I like so far.

So like I said.  Don't doubt me.  I am seriously considering skipping the film altogether unless I get some encouraging news.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2012)

You know despite that long ass ranty post

You'll still watch it

:|

I didn't even bother reading all of it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

And yet you saw Dark of the Moon.

That fact negates all arguments for not seeing The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

You didn't read the Green Lantern portion of my post.  A crappy Transformers movie won't hurt me.  I don't care about the franchise.  I haven't spent twenty years investing my time in it.  If it sucks, no big deal.  I move on.  When is the next blockbuster coming out?

A bad Batman movie will pain me even ten years later a la Batman and Robin.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah, well let's hope it exceeds your expectations. None of the news have been game-breakingly bad IMO.


----------



## Z (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't get the hate for Bane's design at all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

I disagree.  I think its time to panic.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Rukia watch Green Lantern  It is awful but atleast it has Mark Strong as Sinestro :/


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Z said:


> I don't get the hate for Bane's design at all.


Me either. I understand hate for the jacket and vest, though I don't myself, but the mask seems good to me.


----------



## Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Me either. I understand hate for the jacket and vest, though I don't myself, but the mask seems good to me.



I like the jacket. He looks more mysterious and boss like. The mask seems good too. Sort of a neat interpretation.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Green Lantern is a disaster. Don't watch it Rukia, it'll make you pee blood.

Speaking of Blood, Vault you watched There Will be Blood recently didn't you? The scene where he calls his son and Bastard from a Basket is imo one of the most saddest moments I've seen in film


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Green Lantern is a disaster. Don't watch it Rukia, it'll make you pee blood.
> 
> Speaking of Blood, Vault you watched There Will be Blood recently didn't you? The scene where he calls his son and Bastard from a Basket is imo one of the most saddest moments I've seen in film



Yes i did, and yes i completely agree, i didn't want to mention it on my review in case i spoil others but yeah that scene was really sad. It was so obvious he didn't mean it but carried on shouting it. Also I think H.W could hear him at that point because normally when the focus is on H.W, there is no sound whatsoever but when he was walking away, he heard it and kinda turned around twice as if he could hear it "wtf." 

Who also laughed at the last scene, I drink your milkshake *slurping sound* "I drink it up."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Can anyone defend this?  I think it looks incredibly shitty.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

That Cap costume is bad, why didnt they stick to the original one? Atleast that one was decent.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2012)

1 image hardly warrants a condemnation of a movie but I am worried on how they will handle loki+skrulls

also don't watch green lantern, it will take everything you love and slap you across the face with it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Suit looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> also don't watch green lantern, it will take everything you love and slap you across the face with it


See?  This is totally the point I am making on Batman.  I think I will skip it and see Snow White and The Huntsman instead.

I need the next Batman trailer to be good.  I need something to give me some hope.  Because right now I don't have any.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> See?  This is totally the point I am making on Batman.  I think I will skip it and see Snow White and The Huntsman instead.
> 
> I need the next Batman trailer to be good.  I need something to give me some hope.  Because right now I don't have any.



Why are you so obsessed with the Batman trailers and stuff? Maybe you're hating on it because you over analyze it. I am a huge comic book fan and I didn't even know Two Face was the villain in the last one. I don't see the point of spoiling the movie and then complaining that the movie will be bad based on teasers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

*New Jack City - 7.5/10*

Pretty good role for Blade--I mean Wesely Snipes. Made when Ice T wasn't white.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The Grey
> 
> Eh, I fell asleep twice..I really couldn't care for the film..some shots of the *CGI wolves* were great(though cliched) they still made me go



what? for real?



Ennoea said:


> Green Lantern is a disaster. Don't watch it Rukia, it'll make you pee blood.
> 
> Speaking of Blood, Vault you watched There Will be Blood recently didn't you? The scene where he calls his son and Bastard from a Basket is imo one of the most saddest moments I've seen in film



yep, and then we get that little flashback scene as the icing :/


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> what? for real?



Yeah. It's not solely CGI though, it's a mix of ''animatronics'', live animals and CGI..It worked..well, the wolves were the only thing I cared for when I was awake..the shot(s) of their glowing red eyes in the darkness, as I said, was cliched, but pretty awesome..


----------



## InFam0us (Feb 20, 2012)

Neeson should be ashamed of ''The Grey''. Boring shit that hardly tried to bring anything new to the table.

I do agree the wolves were kind of cool.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

On the contrary, he should be proud. He gave a good performance in a good movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

The Grey could have been so much better:/



> Who also laughed at the last scene, I drink your milkshake *slurping sound* "I drink it up.



I get my straw and take it to your milkshake and I drink your MILKSHAKE

At the time all I could think of was the Milkshake song.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Well yeah, but it was still good.


----------



## InFam0us (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> On the contrary, he should be proud. He gave a good performance in a good movie.



He gave the same performance he's been giving since.

Hard to crack nut, possibly in inner conflict due to past skeletons. Experienced in combat/survival. = Liam Neeson.

The Grey is not a good movie dawg. Average at best.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Liam Neeson was pretty good, but he's a good actor so it's like admiring a fish that can swim. The film was okay but pretty forgettable.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a fair verdict.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 20, 2012)

Black Swan

3/10

Didn't get the movie at all personally, i heard it was a good thriller/horror type of thing. Mila Kunis was fit though


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a psychological High School drama.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 20, 2012)

I still don't know how she stabbed herself lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Basically Fight Club kind of thing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Basically Fight Club kind of thing.



fight me!!!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck sake, nothing to watch. Twilight on Film4, do i really want to torture myself.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

At least you will be able to enjoy a virtuoso performance from Kristen Stewart.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

I am Legend is on ITV2. It's a choice between aids or having your testicles ripped by a lion.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Watch the first half of I Am Legend and then watch Twilight.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I saw I Am Legend and swiftly changed the channel.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2012)

Watch Down By Law already :|

*Mystery Train*

Jarmusch's first color film and boy oh boy it sure is pretty.  Sticking with bold primary colors it's probably the best looking of his color films.  I liked it a lot but I didn't nearly love it as much as the other films I've seen.  Except for the 3rd story in the film.  If that was a standalone short it would have been one of the best I have seen, full of humor with killer performances by Joe Strummer ( O: ), Steve Buscemi, and Rick Aviles even if this movie was terrible it would be worth watching just for this segment.  On it's own it's an easy easy A+ but sadly it's not.  It definitely leaves the film on a higher note though.  Despite the flaws the cast is amazing and there's even a few shout outs to some of Jarmusch's older films (if you can catch them).  A good film that could have been great.  Except for the last portion, that shit owned

B+


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

I tried looking in store, cant find it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Ugh.  I really don't like I Am Legend.  Not sure why you guys like it so much.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Err i dont like it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> I tried looking in store, cant find it.



sadly there is only the Criterion version available

there are alternative methods to find it of course 

I think I'm gonna rewatch Down By Law sometime this week again.  I think since I got a good grasp of Jim Jarmusch's style that I'll enjoy it even more.

I think I'm gonna rewatch Old Boy or Bittersweet Life today


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Ugh.  I really don't like I Am Legend.  Not sure why you guys like it so much.



I'd assume that is part of the joke.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow.  Didn't even know this was coming out.  Looks really good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-J3nxYCsEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2012)

*M*

This movie starts out very powerful and ends very powerful.Not to say the middle is bad, but those two parts alone make it worth it. We get a look of that time's society and the overall morale, wrapped in a tense, atmospheric thriller. And there's Lorre too. He isn't on the screen that much and certainly doesn't speak much, but talk about being genuine.
In the Hall of the Mountain King will never be the same again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Bridesmaids:  F.
> 
> Remarkably unfunny.  I don't know what all the hype is about.  I guess some people were starving for a female comedy.
> 
> ...



My Dad saw this and he said it was more depressing than funny.


----------



## Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Apocalypto - 8.5/10

This movie is something else. It is so intense, and so visually realistic. It doesn't even feel like a movie. The acting is spot on and shows the horror of what these Mayan/Aztec tribes used to do for their so called gods, such as sacrificing humans and cutting out their hearts. One of the captives manages to escape and an amazing chase occurs. Mel Gibson really knows how to make movies it seems. First Braveheart, now this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2012)

Another reason why the X-Men movies weren't very good, they fucked over Cyclops.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]a69RpEBJFAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Yasha did you watch anymore Indian films?



> Down By Law



On the long ass list of stuff I need to watch.



> Another reason why the X-Men movies weren't very good, they fucked over Cyclops



The films didn't give a darn about anyone except Fork Hands. Even Fox disliked Cyclops and killed him off in the crapfest Last Stand.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

They killed him off because Marsden left for his role in Superman Returns.

Oh, and FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.

I was gonna watch Se7en but every recorded movie on my television's been deleted!!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

> I was gonna watch Se7en but every recorded movie on my television's been deleted



God is not pleased with your heathen ways Stunna. Repent.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not my fault!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

You've abandoned your God. You've abandoned your inner BOY!! Now get your straw and drink from the Milkshake.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

What milkshake?


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Enno  nice touch on the "boy."


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2012)

> Yasha did you watch anymore Indian films?



Only 3 Idiots and Taare Zameen Par. Aamir Khan is pretty much the only Indian actor I know. Any good ones worth watching?


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

3 idiots I liked, the plot being the best part of it. It wasn't predictable which I enjoyed thoroughly.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

> Only 3 Idiots and Taare Zameen Par. Aamir Khan is pretty much the only Indian actor I know. Any good ones worth watching?



Aamir Khan's Ghulam is pretty good from what I remember, and well Dil Se is probably one of the best Indian films of the 90s.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2012)

There are probably less than twenty 3-hour movies that managed to keep me interested from start to finish. 3 Idiots is one of them. What it says about the Asian education system is so true.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah its commentary on the Asian Education system is spot on.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah the length had me worried but it never felt like it dragged, it's brilliant. And I also agree, too much pressure.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2012)

Not just the pressure, but it stifles students' creativity.


Have you guys seen Aamir Khan's_ Lagaan_ and _Rang De Basanti_? Both receive very positive reviews. I think we should do an Aamir Khan marathon together.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha, suck my dick Wal-Mart :ho. Got a late 30 bucks as a Birthday gift, and all I need is 10 more dollars and I'll be able to buy Deus Ex: HUman Revolution. 

March 6th will not be taunting me .


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't, however I will check it out. Im up for this marathon, I wanted to watch 3 idiots again anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2012)

lol, well I'm finally getting a new website....sharing it with someone too actually (on wordpress). Should be interesting.


----------



## Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Paths of Glory - 9.5/10

One of the best war movies I have ever seen. Hell, one of the best movies I have ever seen. A straight up masterpiece. The story is unbelievable, unreal, amazing and so heart wrenching. The acting is great too. This movie is the very definition of underrated. It is Stanley Kubrick's best film, bar none imo. The ending is amazing, the whole affair with the court martial is amazing. Seriously. Watch this movie people. So good.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 21, 2012)

*Madagascar: We killed them and ate their liver/10*

Those little monochromatic birds kept me in stitches  not bad.


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2012)

*'Safe House' *7.5/10 made me really sleepy in the beginning


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 21, 2012)

Z said:


> Paths of Glory - 9.5/10
> 
> One of the best war movies I have ever seen. Hell, one of the best movies I have ever seen. A straight up masterpiece. The story is unbelievable, unreal, amazing and so heart wrenching. The acting is great too. This movie is the very definition of underrated. It is Stanley Kubrick's best film, bar none imo. The ending is amazing, the whole affair with the court martial is amazing. Seriously. Watch this movie people. So good.



Cracking film    .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, well I'm finally getting a new website....sharing it with someone too actually (on wordpress). Should be interesting.


Who are you sharing it with? What does he do?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Harry and the Hendersons:  F.

Like an unfunny Messing With Sasquatch.  Can't believe I thought this dreck was funny when I was a kid.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

> Have you guys seen Aamir Khan's Lagaan and Rang De Basanti? Both receive very positive reviews. I think we should do an Aamir Khan marathon together.



Seen them, they're decent. I like Lagaan more than Rang De Basanti. I don't mind watching them again.

But let's stay away from his film called Ghajini, nice film but it's a complete rip off of Memento.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2012)

Andaz apna apna is still my fav aamir khan film, old (1994) but its still my fav comedy 

Ok is the room unwatchable or should I just treat it as a documentary on tommy wiseau's epicness?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

> Andaz apna apna is still my fav aamir khan film, old (1994) but its still my fav comedy



That's pretty funny with all the "Robert" stuff, but really dumb


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2012)

Lagaan was a very good movie too, definetly worth a watch , though I have yet to see 3 idiots or rang de basanti


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

> Harry and the Hendersons: F.
> 
> Like an unfunny Messing With Sasquatch. Can't believe I thought this dreck was funny when I was a kid.



Saw it a while back, really not aged well whatsoever. Still better than Coneheads though.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 21, 2012)

pfft they skipped lots of chapters from the beginning in Air Gear.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 21, 2012)

Vault said:


> I haven't, however I will check it out. Im up for this marathon, I wanted to watch 3 idiots again anyway.



I only saw the beginning of 3 Idiots. It looked like a really great film.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2012)

It really is, surprised me alot.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Kid with a Bike

A kid abandoned by his father ends up being taken on the weekend by a kind Village Hairdresser and well trouble follows. It was a decent film, not really sentimental or predictable like you'd expect, and the acting for the most part was pretty good, especially the young kid. The drama doesn't flow perfectly, some of the conflicts here seem forced, esp the whole robbery angle, but other than that a solid little movie to pass the time with.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 21, 2012)

*Lost Highway*

"Captain...this is some spooky shit we got here" - That's right, Mike. This movie might rival Mullholland Drive as Lynch's most incomprehensible, mindfuck work..and this certainly has more violence and sex than any of his other stuff. I could probably watch this 10 times and find new stuff each time I watch it. 
The Rammstein soundtrack and Marilyn Manson cameo surprised the fuck out of me, but they fit the movie, lol.
Was this good? I don't know. Was this peculiar? Yes.



Kobe said:


> pfft they skipped lots of chapters from the beginning in Air Gear.



But is it at least more comprehensible than the manga?


----------



## Stripes (Feb 21, 2012)

The Secret World of Arrietty

Hayo Miyazaki films automatically get a 10/10 in my book.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2012)

The manga doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Air Gear sucks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Who are you sharing it with? What does he do?



A guy I know from youtube. He also does some movie reviews, but he doesn't use it that often so figured why not share with me.

 is my section.

Obviously, I still need to fill it up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck yeah!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmIIN6i1Cec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

I really wanna play Mass Effect now.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2012)

The Good, the Bad and the Weird 8/10.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 21, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> But is it at least more comprehensible than the manga?


Anime isn't even canon. Idiots mixed all kinds of events. If I hadn't read first 3 volumes, I'd have no idea about what the fuck is going on.



Vault said:


> The manga doesn't even make any sense.


Your face doesn't make any sense. 



Ennoea said:


> Air Gear sucks.


NO U


----------



## Kobe (Feb 21, 2012)

anyone here played Shogun II ?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

never heard of it


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 21, 2012)

As in, Total War?


----------



## Kobe (Feb 21, 2012)

Total War: Shogun 2.. never heard of it?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm no gamer, sorry.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Well.  I'm certainly a gamer.  i've been playing video games a long ass time.  My first system was an intellivision.  My interest in video games has declined recently.  JRPG's are my specialty now.  If a game falls outside that genre... I might not know of it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been playing a long time too (obviously not as long), but I've never really exposed myself to a lot of different stuff. Mostly JRPGs for most of my life, but even then, I haven't played a lot of big name stuff like Final Fantasy. For example, Kingdom Hearts II, Star Ocean: Till the End of Time, and Tales of Symphonia are two of my favorite games. And I haven't even played all the games in the latter twos series'.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 21, 2012)

Sigh... for the record I didn't play the game, I was just going to ask for some feedback. I played the previous games from Total War series and they were getting boring after some point. After watching Sengoku Basara, got interested in history of that era.. and Shogun 2 exactly covers that. Scores for game not bad, but it can't be reliable.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Did'ju... I'unno... check the gaming section?

...


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2012)

Silly kobe


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

You know what video game really sucks?  Bioshock.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

trololo.gif


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

I liked Bioshock it was cool


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

I think its probably the most overrated game on the PS3.


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You know what video game really sucks?  Bioshock.


What exactly is wrong with this game besides it being overrated?
I mean details.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Total War: Shogun 2.. never heard of it?



My friends don't like it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think its probably the most overrated game on the PS3.



Like Jena said overrated =/= shitty

I still liked it.  Don't worry Stunna I got yo back.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't get me started on Bioshock.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

nobody asked you to

: D


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I don't like the PS2 quality visuals that come with Bioshock.  JRPG's can get away with graphics like that.  Games like Bioshock cannot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Like Jena said overrated =/= shitty
> 
> I still liked it.  Don't worry Stunna I got yo back.


Cool, cool. My only real problem with it was the morality system, and even then it wasn't a big problem.

EDIT: Wait, you said it's shit because you're not content with the graphics?

can't tell if srs


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunna in the world of gaming there are some people who highly value graphics

they are called graphic whores



I personally am more fond art direction but that's just me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Art Direction can't save gameplay though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the gameplay either.  I would much rather play a random Resident Evil or Devil May Cry game.  The game was hailed as innovative.  In what world is Bioshock innovative? Give me a fucking break.  

Bioshock:  D.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2012)

Atmosphere and Immersion trump all, but that is true of all artistic medium and is the sole barometer of quality at least to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Apparently giving people perceived choice even if they're ridiculously shallow and stupid is innovative. In between however you can go around collecting every damn thing in the universe and bore yourself to death. But hey it looks pretty.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

The gameplay had hiccups

but nothing matched the art direction, immersion, or atmosphere like Taleran said

and for that I liked it.  It wasn't the best game ever.  But I had fun.

Hey everyone let's talk about how dope Half Life 2 is


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a big fan of the gameplay either.  I would much rather play a random Resident Evil or Devil May Cry game.  The game was hailed as innovative.  In what world is Bioshock innovative? Give me a fucking break.
> 
> Bioshock:  D.



Are Resident Evil and Devil May Cry suppose to be games with bad gameplay?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Half Life 2 sucks.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

Eno hates all games where you have a gun

plays only Mario


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha that's actually kinda true, FPS's bore me to death for the most part. But I was trolling Half Life is the best there is.

Bioshock is basically what broke the camel's back for me and killed gaming for me. I waited around to see some sort of progress in gaming and all we got was some smokes and mirrors which was hailed as groundbreaking. It's not a terrible game but I have zero fond memories of playing it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to not like FPS'

now I enjoy them

Fighting, puzzle, and strat games are still my favorite genres

not RTS' though fuck that shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I used to not like FPS'
> 
> now I enjoy them
> 
> ...



I'll fight you.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently giving people perceived choice even if they're ridiculously shallow and stupid is innovative. In between however you can go around collecting every damn thing in the universe and bore yourself to death. But hey it looks pretty.



I think that is the trap they fall into because to be taken seriously people assume that it means you need to have a great narrative full of branches regardless of what that does to the rest of the experience.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

I only play them to play multiplayer and kill some white kids. What can I say, I'm an Ico man myself.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I'll fight you.



PS3 or Xbox360?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> PS3 or Xbox360?



Wii. Let's do it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Let me just vacuum the dust off my Wii and I'll fight you.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2012)

Devil May Cry 3 had amazing gameplay, fuck outta here :/


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a wii

I don't use it

but you're on


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

FPS games aren't my forte either, but I enjoyed BioShock (even though I stopped using Plasmids half-way through the game).

RPGs are my thing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Are Resident Evil and Devil May Cry suppose to be games with bad gameplay?


No.  They are for the most part good games.  Code Veronica is the only one I wouldn't recommend.



Ennoea said:


> Half Life 2 sucks.


I agree.  You know what else sucks?  Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

You do not want my opinion on MGS:/


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

You hate MGS too? I've only played half of MGS2, but it was cool what I did play.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh no the gameplay is cool, but having 4 hours of gameplay surrounded by a 10 hour movie is not.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 3 is fantastic I don't really have a strong opinion about the other 3 either way or the rest of the series.

It is also the least cut scene heavy.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

I love MGS

fuck you guys that's where I get personal :|


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

As a really big fan of film, I find games like MGS to be very shallow and unimpressive. Generally speaking, games that have limited (since I do like the core mechanics and premise of the gameplay in those games but there isn't much of it) or poor gameplay are boring to me and ultimately pointless. I don't see the appeal in playing a game that is suppose to be a movie, versus watching a movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Arkham City was excellent.  The gameplay, art, plot.  That game was firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Perhaps since I haven't played it, but Arkham Asylum isn't much different from MGS in terms of pros and cons.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

To me it's like watching a film that stops ever fifteen minutes to show you 30 minutes of text. It's jarring and horrible. But the worst part is that it's infact a stellar game just killed by Kojima's inability to accept that nobody above 15 wants to see the long ass cutscenes and all the constant interruptions.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

I still haven't played AC, but a couple of my friends won't shut up about it. Just this past weekend at on of their houses the two of them were playing for hours trying to find some kind of secret the developers said no one had found yet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> To me it's like watching a film that stops ever fifteen minutes to show you 30 minutes of text. It's jarring and horrible. But the worst part is that it's infact a stellar game just killed by Kojima's inability to *accept that nobody above 15 wants to see the long ass cutscenes and all the constant interruptions.*



Let's keep the tetra-esqe commentaries low. Let's be real here, most people who play MGS are probably older than 15 years old.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

AC = Assassin's Creed?  The most repetitive game ever made.

I hope Tales of Graces f is good.  Picking it up a couple of weeks after Mass Effect 3.  Don't know what to expect.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

We should stop talking about games.  None of us can agree on anything.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> We should stop talking about games.  None of us can agree on anything.



Sounds like our opinions on movies .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

well played sir

well played


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

I recently started playing Assassin's Creed to kill time till I get my copy of Mass Effect back. I haven't played long enough to be bogged down by it's repetition.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Atleast we all agree that Fassbender is great and Twins is the greatest comedy of all time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2012)

Im against all this gaming talk.

But I pre-ordered Street Fighter X Tekken and I can't WAIT TO PLAY IT! SQUEEEEEE!


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2012)

Cut scenes are garbage.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

I might get SF X Tekken as well, would be the first fighter I bought this generation (which is insane since I was a huge fighting game fan during its down years )


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Kindergarten Cop's funnier.
nvm, late


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2012)

Disagreements tend to offer better discussions than everyone just going yep it was pretty great.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

I hate Tekken

that game blows

Virtua Fighter or bust


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Tekken 5 is hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't care for Tekken, but I do have an odd love for Soul Calibur, and it's not the boob physics.

So what are you guys watching this week?

My list:
Hunger
We need to talk about Kevin
The Guard
Skin I Live in
Down By Law
Millers Crossing


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Soul Calibur Four blows, the pacing feels stiffer and less fluent than the 6th gen ones. Haven't played V yet. 



Parallax said:


> I hate Tekken
> 
> that game blows
> 
> Virtua Fighter or bust




I always wanted to play Virtua Fighter, but no one I knew had it, and when 5 came out there was no online play so no real incentive to learn it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

No Mortal Kombat fanboys?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No Mortal Kombat fanboys?



I'm too much of a fighting game snob to like that game, though the latest one was probably the best in the series.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

Mortal Kombat can suck it

no movies planned.  Busy week.  But you never know.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

> Chris Tucker's ongoing tax battle with the IRS has escalated.
> 
> The Rush Hour actor, who recently sold two luxury homes to help pay off $11m (then ?7.3m) in back taxes, has just had another half a million dollars added to his debt.
> 
> ...



I fear another Rush Hour movie is on the way soon.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

is it wrong that I laughed at Black Thespian


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Speaking of video games:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

I had to read back because I thought they'd called him a Black Thespian.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2012)

My list is 
A separation
Amelie

And that's it really


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Disagreements tend to offer better discussions than everyone just going yep it was pretty great.


You are welcome.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

The ultimate troll justification.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to talk about The Phantom Menace.  As you all know it was re-released in 3D a couple of weeks ago.  It has hit the low-end of most box office estimates.  Lion King 3D and Beauty and The Beast 3D for example peformed better.

The question is... did we save ourselves from Attack of the Clones 3D?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope.**


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Jena, why do you love Community so much.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I want to talk about The Phantom Menace.  As you all know it was re-released in 3D a couple of weeks ago.  It has hit the low-end of most box office estimates.  Lion King 3D and Beauty and The Beast 3D for example peformed better.
> 
> The question is... did we save ourselves from Attack of the Clones 3D?



Possibly, it depends on how much it cost to put it in 3D. Was it re-released worldwide yet? I saw the domestic total was 35million, which isn't alot considering how ridiculous 3D showings cost.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

My friends asked me to see Episode 1 tonight. As you can tell, I am not there .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> no movies planned.  Busy week.  But you never know.



Me neither . The highlights for this week will just have to be all the anime I watch, Justified, Person of Interest, and Spartacus.

And that snow didn't lay from yesterday .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm proud of myself for having not seen The Phantom Menace 3D. :3


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm proud of you to Stunna .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

I have seen 4 out of 6 at the cinema.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

I've seen all of them in a theater except for the latest one.


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hey Jena, why do you love Community so much.



If you have to ask, you haven't watched the show. 

I just think that the writing is really clever (and I like that it can be nerdy without resorting to the _Big Bang_ techniques of hitting its audience over the head), the characters are very well developed, it's hilarious, and it actually does remind me of my experience at Community college (the characters especially). I can watch the same episode five times and still laugh at it. 

In short, it's brilliant. So naturally NBC has downplayed its existence and put it on the chopping block.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

it has childish gambino on it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Ah. I haven't seen it actually. It looks interesting though. I've never seen the Big Bang Theory either. People IRL tell me it's really funny, but on here I hear it's crap. I'm inclined to believe the latter.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory has good writing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't tell if you're being serious or not anymore.


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> it has childish gambino on it


Fuck yeah it does. 
Donald Glover is awesome and sexy.



Stunna said:


> Ah. I haven't seen it actually. It looks interesting though. I've never seen the Big Bang Theory either. People IRL tell me it's really funny, but on here I hear it's crap. I'm inclined to believe the latter.



_Big Bang_ is just...blech.
My dad really likes that show and so I pretend that its tolerable to appease him. It's not the worst sitcom I've ever seen (_Two and a Half Men_ forever holds that honor) but it's not amazing either. I feel like for a show about nerds it doesn't understand nerds. 

Like...just watch this clip with the laugh track removed:


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Ah. I haven't seen it actually. It looks interesting though. I've never seen the Big Bang Theory either. People IRL tell me it's really funny, but on here I hear it's crap. I'm inclined to believe the latter.



Big Bang Theory is just a really bad take on nerd culture. It's a show that belongs on G4.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm tired of pretending that Ashton Kutcher doesn't suck on Two and a Half Men.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Did he just invite them to play multiplayer on Super Mario 64? 

And since when do N64s have memory cards?

Man, that show looks like it bites, and only appeals to people who are nerdy ironically.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Did he just invite them to play multiplayer on Super Mario 64?
> 
> And since when do N64s have memory cards?
> 
> Man, that show looks like it bites, and only appeals to people who are nerdy ironically.



As you can see, the people who wrote it clearly do not know anything about being a "nerd" (not that having an N64 really has much to do with being one). They basically just put in any pop culture reference that is related to technology and hope it gets a cheap laugh (which it does because they have laugh tracks).


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Did he just invite them to play multiplayer on Super Mario 64?
> 
> And since when do N64s have memory cards?
> 
> Man, that show looks like it bites, and only appeals to people who are nerdy ironically.



Watch the version with the pauses.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Bridesmaids needed a laugh track.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

That saddens me greatly.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2012)

I enjoy the Big Bang Theory.

edit: I also enjoyed Bridesmaids


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think there are any good comedies on television right now.  But I also don't think Big Bang Theory is as bad as these guys are making it out to be.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

If all the jokes are like that I don't see how it can be anything but pure garbage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2012)

It's about a bunch of nerds who interacts with a hot chick all day

It's very stereotypical, and not subtle about it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Gesy.  Drop the set bro.  That movie is going to tank.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2012)

It won't tank, it just might not be good


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

We recently talked about The Phantom Menace.  I want to put my opinion out on the film.

It was my freshman year of college.  And I chose to spend my precious time waiting outside of a theater to see it.  I probably waited around 10 hours.  I think its a lousy movie.  An incredible disappointment.  But it's better than several movies in the franchise.  I'd rather watch The Phantom Menace than watch Return of the Jedi.  And I have on numerous occasions voiced my disdain for Attack of the Clones.


~Gesy~ said:


> It won't tank, it just might not be good


True.  Transformers money here we come.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

The Phantom Menace > Return of the Jedi?

trololo.gif


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Return of the Jedi is not even close to being in the same league as A New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back.  Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Quote where I said that. _No one_ would say that. But it's still better than The Phantom Menace. Saying otherwise is just as ridiculous of a claim.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Return of the Jedi has Ewoks.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Which aren't nearly as bad as Jar Jar. And there are more of them.


----------



## Z (Feb 21, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory is definitely enjoyable.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

No it's not

The thing that sucks about it is that really good friends of mine like that show and I'm like noooooo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Which aren't nearly as bad as Jar Jar. And there are more of them.


The second sentence does not aid the first.  You contradicted yourself.  I would rather have 1 crappy character than 50+ crappy characters.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

If Rukia were a politician I would vote for him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't really get the Ewok thing, not that big of a deal.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmmm.. buddy of mine just dropped off Mass Effect 2. Don't know whether to play or not.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

did you play ME1?


----------



## Z (Feb 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> No it's not
> 
> The thing that sucks about it is that really good friends of mine like that show and I'm like noooooo



Meh, I don't feel like defending it. It is obviously pretty goofy and goes over the top and also sometimes doesn't make sense but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't really get the Ewok thing, not that big of a deal.



I don't either, especially since they are only in at the end. Jar Jar was in most of the movie.


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> did you play ME1?



No, I played like an hour of ME2 so far. And it's still feel's like I'm at the beginning :/

I just found some chick Talia.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Bang Theory is to nerd swhat Will and Grace was to gay people, filled with ridiculous stereotypes and cringeworthy as fuck. But as a comedy to kill time it's not so bad and for the most part Sheldon is pretty funny. It's just I can't stand the others on the show.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> *Big Bang Theory is to nerd swhat Will and Grace was to gay people, filled with ridiculous stereotypes and cringeworthy as fuck.* But as a comedy to kill time it's not so bad and for the most part Sheldon is pretty funny. It's just I can't stand the others on the show.



That's so accurate that it pains me that I never thought of that analogy.

Also agreed on Sheldon, everything else is pure garbage though.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 22, 2012)

Thing is raj, howard and sheldon are funny but with better writers who are more in touch with nerd culture they would be funnier .


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2012)

It's just too cringe worthy for me.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 22, 2012)

At times you do get the feeling its like 'hey look we are referencing star wars and applying it to a part of our real lives we are so nerdy!'


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The second sentence does not aid the first.  You contradicted yourself.  I would rather have 1 crappy character than 50+ crappy characters.


No I didn't. I meant that there were more of the Ewoks and they _still_ weren't as bad as Jar Jar.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Hunger

This was brutal and very uncomfortable to watch. Interesting take on a political biopic even though the subject matter wasn't to my taste, there ain't no inspirational speeches or dignified protests here, the film is raw and about as unsettling as it gets. Fassbender was pretty good but that's to be expected by now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't take his brilliance for granted ennoea.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Which service is better LoveFilm or Netflix?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2012)

I've heard Netflix UK is pretty shit for movies, poor selection. I've heard it's alright for TV shows.

Lovefilm has some half decent stuff on watch now, and most things you'd want on the DVD delivery service. I'm sticking with Lovefilm. Tenner for 2 discs at a time, unlimited number per month, and unlimited streaming is not bad.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Hmmm.. buddy of mine just dropped off Mass Effect 2. Don't know whether to play or not.


I think you would have a hard time playing it.

Don't get me wrong.  I love the game.  I think its a great game.  But the Mass Effect 3 demo is all you have played.  And I think it is pretty clear that there is a drop of quality between the two.  The game play has been tinkered with and Mass Effect 3 just seems like it will be more fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone here seen A Dangerous Method?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

I've seen the trailer... :ho

It hasn't dropped on Blu Ray and DVD yet.  So I haven't really had an opportunity.  But it's definitely on my list.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Thing is raj, howard and sheldon are funny but with better writers who are more in touch with nerd culture they would be funnier .





Whimsy said:


> It's just too cringe worthy for me.


I'm sure you can both agree though that Leonard is the worst character of the bunch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't worry.  The new season of Mad Men is coming soon.  Mad Men will rescue us from the rest of these lousy shows.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 22, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I'm sure you can both agree though that Leonard is the worst character of the bunch.



Yup easily, too bland and spineless.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

> It hasn't dropped on Blu Ray and DVD yet. So I haven't really had an opportunity. But it's definitely on my list



I was gonna watch it today because it's raining heavily and I plan to kill some time but fuck it not wasting my money. I'll just read some Murakami instead.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah read Murakami instead that's a much better usage of time


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

all y'all illiterate bastards should read Murakami


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone here seen A Dangerous Method?



I saw it like a month ago and talked about it.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2012)

Murakami owns


----------



## Kobe (Feb 22, 2012)

lol'd at this


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2012)

So, The Artist swept in the BAFTAs too. How surprising....


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

Found something fascinating the remastering of Star Wars into 3D doesn't work for an incredibly obvious in hindsight reason.

The Kurosawa inspired screen wipes that those movies use has the effect of completely being strange and disorienting in 3D. Which is kinda funny.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 22, 2012)

I see that Murakami is becoming really popular now... guess I should start hating him.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm still pissed The Tree of Life did not get any acting nominations.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

Enno the best actor in the world is on E4 next :ho His starring in She's the man, just had to give you the heads up :ho

Its a crap movie Pseudo :/


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought Jessica Chastain should have got something but I've been hearing people call her shit so I don't know. Fuck that Fassbender not getting anything is a travesty



> Enno the best actor in the world is on E4 next  His starring in She's the man, just had to give you the heads up



Wait Daniel Day Lewis wasn't in She's the man


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

Vault said:


> Its a crap movie Pseudo :/



They said that about Blade Runner too!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I see that Murakami is becoming really popular now... guess I should start hating him.


            .


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> They said that about Blade Runner too!



It will never catch on


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck that Fassbender not getting anything is a travesty


He put out four brilliant performances in 2011.  FOUR!  Did anyone else put out more than two (Gosling)?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Tree of Life is abit abstruse and theistic for most peoples taste. Blade Runner has androids and flying cars so you know people would eat that shit up

Fassbender's career will hit new heights soon, he's been casted in Ridley Scott's next film for which the script was penned by Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

Shame's Director is Black?!? We need more directors of color like him in film. I hope he doesn't fade into obscuerity. Spike Lee has failed me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

He also directed Hunger.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

What do you guys think I should watch first? My mail came today


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Rushmore.  Parallax and I recently watched it.  So some other people in this thread will be able to appreciate your review.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> What do you guys think I should watch first? My mail came today



It's so beautiful

Which film is the one in the top left corner?

I didn't know Step Brothers was this stupid. This is really cringeworthy.

Also Project X, really?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Shame's Director is Black?!? We need more directors of color like him in film. I hope he doesn't fade into obscuerity. Spike Lee has failed me.



Give me ten years.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Noone wants to see a live action Lion King Stunna.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's so beautiful
> Which film is the one in the top left corner?



Tokyo Drifter


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

What was the name of that owl movie that Snyder made?  I want to talk about that movie real quick.  I saw about 10 minutes of it the other night.  And it looked a lot better than I expected.  The visuals were actually fairly innovative and cool.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia its actually a good movie, I have seen it. It's got guardians in the title but can't remember all of it. Visually the movie is brilliant, I sat through it and I liked it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah.  I found the trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8RKCmkOyB4[/YOUTUBE]

It looks a little too sugary for my taste.  I'm kind of surprised to see that kind of tone from the trailer since it seemed kind of too dark for kids when I was watching it the other night.  Anyways, I will try to watch the entire movie the next time it is on.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

It is dark and most of the "villains" aren't redeemed at the end. They die, horribly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

I also don't like talking animals.  Would have been better if the mouths weren't moving in my opinion.

But I can forgive it when the visuals are this good.  Same deal with Where the Wild Things Are.  I like when the medium advances right before my eyes.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

That would have been retarded, look at the new twilight, the wolves mouths weren't moving, look how silly that looked.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

at least it can't get worse than the actual source material?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2012)

Leonardo DiCaprio gonna be casted. He's casted for every adaptation initially.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


>



Rukia, do you honestly believe Bleach deserves anything better than this?

This isn't Death Note you know.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it hurts any potential anime adaptation when something like Dragonball Evolution is made.

For example I think Hollywood could made a good Gantz movie.  But it will never happen if 10 shitty anime related movies are made first.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Noone wants to see a live action Lion King Stunna.


... Too mean 


Rukia said:


>


Wtf


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Fassbender to play Ichigo.

Seriously though Bleach just won't make a good film whatsoever.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah if this was for a One Piece adaptation then I would be hopping mad


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

One Piece would need ten films to even cover stuff up till now lol.

We all know what will work:



> Berserk: Guts Biopic
> 
> Sean Penn: Guts
> Morgan Freeman: Caska
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

Still waiting on that Death Note film.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> yeah if this was for a One Piece adaptation then I would be hopping mad



It would be terrible. Akira, Death Note and maybe FMA are the only mangas I can see as a Live Action film adaption. It'll never work for a lot of shounen mangas.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

YOU FUCKING TROLL.  I know that wasn't a serious post.  All of those actors are too old to do a Berserk movie.  Nice try though dude.


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2012)

In other news  

dat les 



Rukia said:


>



Shitty manga to be adapted into shitty film? Do not care.

Though it would be hilarious if a super shitty manga such as Bleach turned into an epic movie. 

Actually, Bleach probably has more potential to be translated to American Film than any other Shounen


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

You want mangas to be taken seriously, sweep the Oscars and then see a slew of Manga adaptations, then that's who you cast

Imo Uzumaki would make a great horror movie.


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2012)

Beiber for Hitsugaya 
JGL for Ukitake


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

FMA would make a much better movie series than Bleach.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia, who'd you like to see casted as yourself?

FMA would make a better HBO series.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

You are wasting your time.  I bet a Bleach movie wouldn't even include Soul Society.  Rukia, Ichigo, Ichigo's classmates, Ichigo's family, the hollow that killed his mother.  That's it.  That's the cast.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Still waiting on that Death Note film.








I want Fincher.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> It would be terrible. *Akira*, Death Note and maybe FMA are the only mangas I can see as a Live Action film adaption. It'll never work for a lot of *shounen* mangas.



You ever read the manga brah?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Seriously though.  I think people are really getting tired of these super hero movies.  Hollywood is going to have to go somewhere for ideas.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm surprised noone's tried to get the rights to something like Monster.



> Seriously though. I think people are really getting of these super hero movies. Hollywood is going to have to go somewhere for ideas



Thus they go straight to rebooting the franchises.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

Death Note isn't even that good of a series

the last half is a mess and it doesn't hold up at all in re reads.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

I never finished the last part after the time skip, but part one was legit.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

why does Stunna have a Naruto set D:


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Pfft.  What do you know?!  You said Berserk sucked the other day.  Can't trust your opinion.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

What is this Naruto that you speak of?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Pfft.  What do you know?!  You said Berserk sucked the other day.  Can't trust your opinion.



what no I didn't

I said the first three volumes blow

and then went on to say it's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> why does Stunna have a Naruto set D:



why do you have a hipster set?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

Down By Law isn't hipster

it's quality


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> why do you have a hipster set?


Nice Michael Fassbender set.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nice Michael Fassbender set.



Hugh Jackman, Chris Evans and Robert Downey Jr are in it too. They all bow before Chris Bosh though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

30 days of Night is on.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> why does Stunna have a Naruto set D:



Cause Kakashi's a boss.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

What the fuck is a kakashi?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think it hurts any potential anime adaptation when something like Dragonball Evolution is made.
> 
> For example I think Hollywood could made a good Gantz movie.  But it will never happen if 10 shitty anime related movies are made first.



I doubt they will ever make a Gantz movie. Anime isn't as big in general in the U.S as it used to be, but if they do make a live action Hollywood anime movie it will either be

1) Bleach
2) Naruto
3) Maybe Cowboy Bebop, NGE or.....fuck, what else is big right now?

Something that's big now. Right now the only anime movies they've tried to make failed miserably. DBE was hated by everyone who saw it (and it made little money) and Speed Racer was a bomb, although it has a cult following.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Death Note isn't even that good of a series
> 
> the last half is a mess and it doesn't hold up at all in re reads.



Shut the hell up Para. Yea,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 L died


 and you're still mad, I get that!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I doubt they will ever make a Gantz movie. Anime isn't as big in general in the U.S as it used to be, but if they do make a live action Hollywood anime movie it will either be
> 
> 1) Bleach
> 2) Naruto
> ...



Cowboy Bebop and NGE were never "big", certainly not big now considering how old they are.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure some studio has the rights to Cowboy Bebop.  I have heard rumors of a live action movie for a long time now.  I'm also still waiting to hear some news about that Noir series that Starz was supposedly going to make.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

wasn't Keanu attached to CB?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

yes, the definitive neo was.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

I think so.

I also heard that Michael Fassbender was being considered to play Vicious.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> 30 days of Night is on.



Is that the one where the dimple guy gets raped?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Is that the one where the dimple guy gets raped?


No.  He's in both movies though.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Cowboy Bebop and NGE were never "big", certainly not big now considering how old they are.



The difference is that Bebop and NGE and YYH and FMA and Trigun were all played non stop for a decade straight on Adult Swim so they have more penetration than a majority of everything else.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't remember Evangelion being on as much as the others.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The difference is that Bebop and NGE and YYH and FMA and Trigun were all played non stop for a decade straight on Adult Swim so they have more penetration than a majority of everything else.



The difference between what (literal question, not sure what you're comparing them too)?

Also, Adult Swim had terrible ratings. They even said on their own programs that the reason why they do not show a lot of anime is because not a lot of people watch it, hence why they focused more on original programing and playing Family Guy.

None of those shows really have mainstream appeal. They're mainstream to anime fans, but none of them affected American culture. NGE hardly got any play time at all despite its fame.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The difference is that Bebop and NGE and YYH and FMA and Trigun were all played non stop for a decade straight on Adult Swim so they have more penetration than a majority of everything else.



Cowboy Bebop, at least for awhile, was the most popular show on adult swim. 

FMA is pretty big, but Trigun and YYH never seemed to make a major impact.

Dragonball was really the most marketable, but only in its prime because everyone knew about it.

Pokemon could've been a high concept movie too in its prime, although I have no idea how they could've pulled it off.

NGE was never that big now that I think about it in the U.S (got butchered when it was shown on cartoon network) .


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

You really don't think Cowboy Bebop is a populist show? It seems almost designed for it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> You really don't think Cowboy Bebop is a populist show? It seems almost designed for it.



Most shows are designed to be popular, and Cowboy Bebop is a popular show, just not a huge one in America. Certainly not nearly as big to be mentioned next to Naruto and Bleach (though Bleach is not that popular either). 

Ask yourself this, if you went into a class room of 30 people and asked them how many of them know anything about Cowboy Bebop, realistically what % of them would raise their hand? They could be any age, but chances are it would be a very low %.

Anime in the United States is niche, and has always been. There was never a time when Anime was mainstream, there have been times when shows have broken barriers (Pokemon, Dragonball, Speed Racer, Astro Boy, most people don't even realize that most of those shows are anime), but the anime fad never really went far beyond a minor trend despite the fandom you see online.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

I think you could say the same thing for anime in general though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, didn't I?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

Altering posts after the fact doesn't count.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a darn shame that shows like Xavier Renegade Angel gets better ratings than Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Altering posts after the fact doesn't count.



Like how you altered this post ?

Maybe you need to hit that refresh button brah, even if I did edit the post, I certainly did not do it 5 minutes after the initial post.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

The only thing I could think of then is that they are specifically targeting movie news sites and bloggers because a majority of those people are the more eclectic of taste and will give those bizarre casting or announcements and they are constantly in a war for exclusives and hits.

However the internet has proven time and again that it can't make or break a movie so why they still try is kinda baffling.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Artist
Good but nothing amazing really...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  The new season of Mad Men is coming soon.  Mad Men will rescue us from the rest of these lousy shows.



But we already have Justified, which is in it its best season yet .


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Most shows are designed to be popular, and Cowboy Bebop is a popular show, just not a huge one in America. Certainly not nearly as big to be mentioned next to Naruto and Bleach (though Bleach is not that popular either).
> 
> Ask yourself this, if you went into a class room of 30 people and asked them how many of them know anything about Cowboy Bebop, realistically what % of them would raise their hand? They could be any age, but chances are it would be a very low %.
> 
> Anime in the United States is niche, and has always been. There was never a time when Anime was mainstream, there have been times when shows have broken barriers (Pokemon, Dragonball, Speed Racer, Astro Boy, most people don't even realize that most of those shows are anime), but the anime fad never really went far beyond a minor trend despite the fandom you see online.



No shit. I tried to have a Japanese Manga conversation with a buddy of mine who loves comic books, and he treated _me_ like the fucking nerd.

I learned something that day. I am below comic book nerds.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 22, 2012)

Hell, I'm lucky to find someone who knows about Captain America where I live.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

Nostalgia Critic did Ponyo for his 200th episode.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty boring night so far.  So boring in fact that I decided to pull out the 3DS.  Playing Devil Survivor Overclocked right now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

I need a 3DS for Kingdom Hearts 3D.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

So bored and can't sleep for some bizarre reason add to the fact I got uni in less than 6 hours. Fuck sake why is this happening?

Kingdom hearts will be released when you're 30 mate, worry not you have time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to buy a Vita when some better games are available.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

Only buying the vita when the following happens. 

The price of those memory cards is greatly reduced. 
When it's hacked. 
When there are better titles.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

> Kingdom hearts 3 will be released when you're 30 mate, worry not you have time.


I wish I could argue this.

The only game I know of on Vita I want is the Persona 4 remake.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2012)

You are such a devoted disney fan im sure 15 years is nothing compared to all the fun you will have exploring those disney worlds.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Nostalgia Critic did Ponyo for his 200th episode.


I agree with him on the film personally. It's a great film but all the things he pointed out are so true. Also I'm glad he drew attention to that creepy baby face, my friends and I cracked up laughing at it when we watched Ponyo at anime club.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to buy a Vita when some better games are available.



I'm with you. Also the memory cards need to be cheaper and bigger. I may just wait til black friday.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

So I obviously spend a lot of time on various film sites throughout the day.  I discovered a really interesting looking film today.  And I did so on company time.  lol.  
*Spoiler*: _Anyways, Check it out_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snUuMG9vgxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

**


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2012)

Nakor said:


> I'm with you. Also the memory cards need to be cheaper and bigger. I may just wait til black friday.



if you plan on buying the physical copies, you'd be able to get by by just buying the 4gb one.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So I obviously spend a lot of time on various film sites throughout the day.  I discovered a really interesting looking film today.  And I did so on company time.  lol.
> *Spoiler*: _Anyways, Check it out_
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamit Rukia .


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So I obviously spend a lot of time on various film sites throughout the day.  I discovered a really interesting looking film today.  And I did so on company time.  lol.
> *Spoiler*: _Anyways, Check it out_
> 
> 
> ...



You posted that a couple weeks ago didn't you? I know someone posted it in this thread...

Is it Korean or Japanese? It sounds sort of like Japanese, but not quite right...


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So I obviously spend a lot of time on various film sites throughout the day.  I discovered a really interesting looking film today.  And I did so on company time.  lol.
> *Spoiler*: _Anyways, Check it out_
> 
> 
> ...



            .


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2012)

It looks like a decent film...


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> if you plan on buying the physical copies, you'd be able to get by by just buying the 4gb one.



I won't be. There are several PSP games that I will have to download through psn. I never owned a PSP so there is a decent backlog of games from it that I will want to play on the vita.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2012)

The 39 Steps: C

I thought it was a pretty mediocre Hitchcock film, mainly because it hasnt aged well. But you can see certain concepts that would become big in his later spy films.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 23, 2012)

So caught up with the last few berserk chapters

honestly feel Miura is high when he draws some scenes


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

Princess Mononoke



7.2/10

It was an interesting movie although I felt it moved too slow and had a lot of random stuff that served no purpose.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 23, 2012)

I see there was another anime/manga adaptation talk. An idea:

NGE or Bokurano

by Terrence Malick



Taleran said:


> What do you guys think I should watch first? My mail came today



looks nice

and watch 8 1/2 first


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2012)

Isn't Tree of Life basically Malicks version of NGE?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

NGE must have gone way over my head if thats true :ho


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 23, 2012)

Is star wars the clone wars (the series)worth watching


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

> Cowboy Bebop and NGE were never "big", certainly not big now considering how old they are.



Not that I want to bring back the topic but they're not big. The fact is NGE and Bebop are pretty loved by Directors in general, infact they've been trying to get a NGE film off the ground for what nearly 10 years now. But they can't find the money, Hollywood would rather invest money in Captain Corelli of the Caribbean than in anything from Anime. If Speed Racer had been a hit who knows what would have happened but sadly it flopped and now Studio's won't back Anime. What we need is a big director willing to make one (Cameron and his Battle Angel project) and then there's a chance of a trend. They could always make a School Rumble film


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So I obviously spend a lot of time on various film sites throughout the day.  I discovered a really interesting looking film today.  And I did so on company time.  lol.
> *Spoiler*: _Anyways, Check it out_
> 
> 
> ...



It's obviously a metaphor for something.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks.  Glad to see so many people have commented on that video I found.  That movie definitely looks interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

When you watch it Rukia tell us how good it is.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Sure thing.  I'll add it to my list.

I'm going to be in California next month and I think that will give me the opportunity to see Norwegian Wood.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2012)

I wonder If Jonny Greenwood's soundtrack for it was any good?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

It's only noise, it's only noise, it's only noise.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2012)

Meh will stick with the source material on this one.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

New trailer for Pixar's new movie.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2012)

Merida's a boss.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn, Stunna appeared out of nowhere.


Trailer is better than the first. I like that it doesn't give away the plot.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

Stunna's Disney sense went off.

Actually doesn't look too bad. I'm glad they got over their fetish for Cars.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2012)

They made Cars because it funds more movies like that :|

also Rukia they might not be showing Norwegian Wood by March when you come up here.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 23, 2012)

The Woman in Black

8/10

So my mates told me to go with to watch this movie, I was like , then i heard it's a 12 rated movie, no way in hell is that gonna be scary or even close so my face was like , really?

So i still went cuz i was bored and fuck all to do and no way in hell was that a 12 rated movie  scenes in that movie made me jump shit load of times. There was no gore, nothing like that and yet the movie was great. 

I need to watch the old one


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

> They made Cars because it funds more movies like that :|



Their original movies do pretty well, infact better than Cars. We could say Toy Story 3 is for funding purposes but not Cars.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2012)

nope that's wrong

the money is in the merchandise

They make so much bank off Cars merchandise it's not even funny and it's far and away their best profit maker.  It's at least a billion dollar merchandising franchise and this is outside the films.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

New Wrath of the Titans trailer.  I'm just not interested though.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

_Moneyball_

I will go 8.5/10.

I thought all of the parts were played well, story was good and it was able to tug on some emotions. I also have to give it points because it landed above my expectations and by quite a good bit actually. I thought I would mostly be bored and would never want to see it again but it turns out I might actually buy it. 

Really enjoyed the little girls voice as well when she did her cover of _The Show_. 

I took away a little because there were a couple of parts later on in the movie where I thought it drug just a bit. 

Anyway, I would recommend it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought We Need to Talk about Kevin was a black comedy. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 23, 2012)

Shame arrived to the theaters over here. Probably going to watch it the weekend.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

Prepare to be dazzled by Fassbender's Suppourting act, his eyes.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2012)

Retail Pre-order Bonuses 

Thoughts?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2012)

*Rushmore*

So this is the first Wes Anderson movie I have seen and man did I love it. I see so much of myself in Max Fischer and the movie is funny and about finding what you enjoy doing and going into it fully. Bill Murray is awesome in this yeah everything was great I don't have much to say because I enjoyed it so much.

Also some of the best use of Musical Montage I have ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Taleran,

You are welcome.

From,

Rukia


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 23, 2012)

Insidious: 7.5/10

Honestly I was surprised I liked this movie, though it's probably because it was more of a scary/psychological thriller rather then an outright horror film. I don't usually gravitate towards this genre of movie, but I ended up rather liking it. It wasn't what I expected, which I'm glad of, and was very creative though it starts out rather slow. I think it's safe to say this movie has pushed me in the direction of liking thriller/scary movies a lot more then I use to, and I may just check out more.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 23, 2012)

*Sengoku Basara - Season 1 :* Epic / 10


YUKIMURAAA 
Oyakata-samaaaaa 
YUKIMURAAAA 
Oyakata-samaaaaa 


this must be the best gag of all time.

Definitely worth it, already in my Top 5 anime.  can't wait to watch season 2.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Sweet.  New episode of Steins;Gate.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah more lovey dovey shit


----------



## Nakor (Feb 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Sweet.  New episode of Steins;Gate.



There is new Steins;Gate episodes? When was a new season announced?

edit: Ah, it's an OVA. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Nakor said:


> edit: Ah, it's an OVA. I'll have to check it out.


There is also going to be a movie this year.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe a stupid question since I am watching you guys do it but is general convo pretty okay in these threads? I am not in this section much and don't want any trouble for being off topic and what not.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2012)

It shouldn't be, but we all do it anyway. The actual theater convo thread is half-dead.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Maybe a stupid question since I am watching you guys do it but is general convo pretty okay in these threads? I am not in this section much and don't want any trouble for being off topic and what not.


This is where you should go if you want to have a film related general convo.



This thread is for rating movies.

Welcome to the section.  Please try to follow the rules.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah we do just that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2012)

Rukia is great at setting people in the right direction


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Man.  CMX must really expect Batman 3 and the Avengers to be terrible.  Have you read some of his posts lately?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. We can't all be as optimistic as you, Rukia.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

sengoku basara is terrible. 


Cyphon said:


> Maybe a stupid question since I am watching you guys do it but is general convo pretty okay in these threads? I am not in this section much and don't want any trouble for being off topic and what not.



sections unmoderated brah, anything goes.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2012)

lol, we are unmoderated, aren't we?


----------



## Kobe (Feb 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> sengoku basara is terrible.


You Jeffergarbage.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2012)

It isn't that good Kobe  let's not lie. However I like it when the blue guy mixes in English with Japanese, it's hilarious. I also like the horse.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

that show makes such a lazy attempt at trying to be energetic and over the top. i hate shows that try to go for the "look we're so silly that means we're awesome" while having absolutely nothing else going for it other than lazy cliches.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 23, 2012)

haters gonna hate.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2012)

VBD is spot on.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn Vault.  I need to make an Ashley Williams LI file.  Did you see the take back earth trailer?  Bitch is fine.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 23, 2012)

whatever. I like animes with big cast. SB does a pretty goob job mixing history w/ fantasy. There's a friggin mecha in anime on top of people flying, of course it's not gonna satisfy you if you were looking for more traditional things.

convos are not boring, characters are interesting, the theme is good.. I don't see why it sucks. execution & art is good as well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Never seen it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2012)

Rukia don't bother. 

And yeah Ashley is fine as hell in ME3, who knew letting her hair down would have such a drastic change. Hopefully her personality changed as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

My friends paid for this Oscar movie marathon thing, where at this Loew's movie theater they play all 9 of the Best Picture nominees for this years Academy Award show. Saturday they played the first four, and this weekend they play the rest. Here are some reviews (some might be shorter than others depending on how lazy I am). 


*War Horse (2011)*​

This is Steven Spielberg latest attempt at a sappy epic. I was not interested in seeing this movie at all, though I was curious to how good its cinematography was since it did receive many positive accolades for that. 

I have to say, the movie looks even more cheesier then you would think. The first act, which consist of this young white guy training this horse to plow his farm is just horrendously shallow. It almost seems like a parody of other sentimental films.

The acting is wooden to say the very least. The main character acts like a typical light hearted guy, who you know is a good guy because he is pretty and has blue eyes. 

It took me a while to realize that the movie took place in the United Kingdom (despite references to the Boars war) because of how bad the accents are. Some guys were trying, some weren't, some accents seemed like they were Irish when they're suppose to be British, some people like this French chick just forced their accents with out shame.

The score is super duper pretentious. I really had to roll my eyes when they would play cliche sad music in moments that were not really all that sad, or make these huge orchestra type of scores in failed attempts at making the movie seem gigantic.

The story consist of a horse some how ending up in the hands of different people through out the course of WW1. Pretty white guy (Jeremy Irvine) promises to find his horse again, and the entire film is a bunch of twist and coincidental turns which of course lead to them meeting once more (yeah, I spoiled it, big deal you fucking idiot). I actually don't have a problem with the horses and the protagonist journey even though it is very implausible, it is a movie after all. In terms of story, I really hated how the protagonist taught the horse tricks and stuff (I should stop saying protagonist for Jeremy Irvine's character since the horse is really the main character, and he is more interesting then everyone else is anyway). 

Albert (the name of the white guy I'm talking about), teaches the Horse by saying things like "come here", then when the horse doesn't listen, Albert then decides to use the genius tactic of touching the horse gently and whispering in its ear, then saying "come here" (BUT THIS TIME THEY'RE CONNECTED THROUGH FRIENDSHIP) and all of a sudden it works, guy training his horse like its a Pokemon show. The first half hour is *really* bad.


Despite how stupid this movie is, I have to give my hats off to Spielberg and Janusz Kamiński (the cinematographer). This movie is absolutely beautiful. From the opening scenes, we're treated to large wide shots of huge and lavish landscapes (something we don't see too often in the CGI era). I'm really a sucker for extreme wide shots, but there are a lot of cool picture-perfect type of frames which usually include the horse standing somewhere and looking bad ass. 

It was also really impressive how they choreographed a lot of the fighting in the movie. There are two main battles in the movie, and they're done really very well. We see a Calvary battle where a bunch of British guys with swords ambush the Germans, and you can tell it probably took a ton of planning and takes to get a battle with so many horses clicking right. Much props to Michael Khan for slick editing, and connecting these crazy battles together so well.

Looking around in the theater, woman were actually crying for this crap. Though the ending did get to me a little. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The scene when the old french fat guy who spent time with the horse earlier in the movie, bids for the horse against Albert, and he brings up how he is bidding for this horse in homage to his dead daughter.


. It was still kind of hard to hold in my laughter though, it is really easy to make girls cry .

In terms of the Academy Awards, this movie does not deserve a nomination (I can certainly name 9 movies that are better than War Horse from 2011). It does deserve its nominees for cinematography, directing and editing though, in fact I think it should probably win best cinematography over The Tree of Life which is saying something. 

Overall, this movie is pretty bad, and it was the worst movie that I saw during that marathon. The movie does have its merits with great visuals, cool fight scenes, an emotional ending and it is a movie about friggin World War 1 (Americans need to make more of those in Modern cinema).   *2/5*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2012)

whoa I don't think VBD has actually reviewed or watched a movie in some time

good job there brah


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

Indeed, first one in a while.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2012)

I've decided that next week I'm gonna watch Love Exposure

it's daunting but I'm gonna do it.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 24, 2012)

Was watching an episode of Eddie Jordan's Bad Boy Racers while my neighbors were having sex. Just picture Eddie Jordan's and a bunch of almost-convicts face while a woman is moaning...
At least it elevated the not so high niveau of that show a bit.

After it Hard Target was on tv. My third time seeing it and this time around I kinda enjoyed it, even with Woo's typical cheesiness and it having slowmo after every 10 seconds and Van Damme wearing a Bundesliga hairdo. Probably among Woo's best when it comes to his Hollywood era, though this doesn't say much.



> in fact I think it should probably win best cinematography over The Tree of Life which is saying something.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2012)

So I watched another one and now I can give the shortest review I have ever given. A rewatch.

*Le Samourai*

Effortlessly Cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

VBD thanks for that review. Pretty much what we expected.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2012)

That review was basically an indictment on Stunna.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2012)

*Cowboy Bebop: Knocking on Heaven's Door*

This is the ultimate animated action film and the premier example of a movie spin off of a TV show. Like the TV show in a lot of ways but just on a grander scale and a single time at the races for the film. It is also very interesting how different Vincent is to Vicious and how great he also plays off Spike. Plus this series is an exercise in culture appropriation to the level that would make Tarantino or DePalma blush. A pure mash-up of what is considered cool from an outsider perspective from Mann to Melville to Woo to The Rolling Stones, Bruce Lee and everything in between. Finally I would argue that this is the best work of Yoko Kanno's career. 

I love this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That review was basically an indictment on Stunna.



If opinions were objective, maybe. I still enjoyed it, regardless of his valid criticisms.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

> Finally I would argue that this is the best work of Yoko Kanno's career.



Bold claim.

I love the film too, always gives me Blade Runner vibes.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 24, 2012)

Change that avatar Stunna .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

I do miss my Zero avatar...

But part 1 Naruto is cool. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

You liked the movie Stunna? You review it at all ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

I gave it a thumbs up.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6i2WRreARo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QPKcADzNQs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

how has this man not gotten more than 1  oscar


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> If opinions were objective, maybe. I still enjoyed it, regardless of his valid criticisms.



If you're trying to say that opinions are infallible and cannot be wrong then you are 100% wrong on that one.

This has nothing to do with War Horse, but you should still know that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

No, but his opinion (that it was bad) does not negate my own (that it was pretty good). If you believe that you are 100% wrong.

EDIT: I should say Rukia, not you.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I gave it a thumbs up.



very informative.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

I said more stuff, obviously, but I'm not gonna find it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

why did you even reply?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

You asked if I reviewed it.

I answered.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 24, 2012)

ghost rider 2, much better than part 1 , and actually a cool movie


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

Young Adult 

Charlize Theron has a Mid Life Crisis after her divorce, and returns to her old town to try to recapture her youth through trying to reclaim her first love. Don't believe the trailers, it's not in the slightest a comedy at all, it's a Drama straight out. It's somewhat depressing and doesn't try to hide the fact that life doesn't go as planned. The dialogue isn't as fast paced as Juno but I found it better, it's pretty on the point and gets to business rather than faffing about with smart witty comebacks.

What I liked the most was how this shows that not all your problems can be solved with small town charm, and unhappiness and regret is everywhere regardless of you being the one who got to leave or remain stuck. Basically moving on isn't easy at all especially if you have baggage. Theron carries this movie, and if this had been released earlier she would be a contender for an Oscar. Her portrayal was effortless and she played the character perfectly. 

Problems would be that minus Theron, the rest of the characters remained half baked, and it doesn't really deal with some of the issues shown throughout the movie. Not to mention the climax is underdone, they kind of just end the film without really reaching a decent conclusion. 

I have to ask, what is America's obsession with High School? Is it really that important that you guys can't seem to get over it? Anyway pretty good film so I'd recommend it. But don't go in thinking it's a barrel of laughs.

B+


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 24, 2012)

Watched *Safe House* tonight. 

Denzel being my favorite I had really high hopes for this movie. Not a huge Reynolds fan but I don't hate him either. Honestly I was a bit underwhelmed by this movie. It felt like there were a few moments where there was no action/suspense/thriller or just anything to keep the emotion going. That was probably the biggest thing. Outside of that the movie is probably just about what everyone would expect from the previews. 

I do want to say that I think Denzel underperformed for my expectations. Not that he was bad but there wasn't enough of him. The guy can't really do wrong in my eyes since he just seems to ooze a certain brand of swag. On the flipside Ryan Reynolds did better than I expected and I liked his character. 

I think I would go 7.5-8/10.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2012)

Sherlock A Study In Pink:  A-

Fuck you Ennoea.  I desperately want to see Young Adult.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

You're watching Sherlock, savour the delights.

Young Adult was pretty good, not amazing or anything but better than what I expected.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 25, 2012)

*The Producers* ~ 5/10

It has some few fun momments, but as overall a pretty mediocre movie, only worth of watching because of it's weirdness.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2012)

Act of Valor: C

Eh, I have too much to say about it but don't want to review it. The film is nonstop action. I liked its more "The Hurt Locker"-esque scenes that rely more on suspense than blowing shit up but it has its moments in that department as well. However, its too tightly edited and it makes it rather disorienting too.

The cinematography seemed very amateurish to me. Maybe my theater just was messed up, but characters and vehicles often had a weird blue glow around them. Light bounced off the colors strangely, making scenes look either surreal or shoddy. Sometimes its like the footage would change into something cheaper. However, there are some gorgeously framed shots that really stood out. It's very ambitious and inspired.

Plot and character wise, it's very cliched. The dialogue, the plot devices and even body motions felt too phony....Yes, the weak acting probably helped there. The actors (actual Navy Seals) do fine when they're barking orders. But when they're trying to be dramatic or banter with each other, it's just sort of awkward.

Still, demonizing the military has become a cliche (whether literally like "District 9" or metaphorically like "Avatar"; two vastly overrated films that arent THAT much better than this) so it's nice to see the military get some appreciation these days. 

All in all, I'd say it's worth watching if you want to see it. If not, don't bother.

The Burrowers: A-

YES! A WESTERN HORROR AT LAST! AND ITS GOOD! Review might be up tomorrow...that or "Hostel".

Out for Justice: B

One of Seagal's better movies, maybe even his best behind "Under Siege".


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I've decided that next week I'm gonna watch Love Exposure
> 
> it's daunting but I'm gonna do it.



That film is psychologically exhausting to watch for some reason other than its 4-hour length. I like it enough but don't think I'll ever see it again.


*Life Without Principle*

75% thumbs up.


*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*

Good but not great. Don't really like Lisbeth. 

80% thumbs up.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2012)

Rise of the planet of the apes - 5/10


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 25, 2012)

Kobe, you and Rukia need to give a list of those hip animes you enjoy.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 25, 2012)

watch Sengoku Basara 

then,



*Spoiler*: __ 




Durarara!!
Baccano!
One Outs
Bakemonogatari
Nisemonogatari
Fate/Zero


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I hope he does well from this though, he was pretty good in the Artist.


Yeah.  But was he better than Fassbender?  

I'm going to bail on Mass Effect 2 this weekend.  I'm finally satisfied with my save files.  So I guess I will play some Dragon Age 2 instead.  Some day there will be a Dragon Age 3 and I want to be sure that I am ready for it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

*Naruto: Land of Waves Arc*

Seeing as how the series is so close to completion with the Ninja War arc currently ongoing, I?ve decided to play catch-up for closure?s sake with the series, and this arc reminded me of why I have such fond memories of part one of Naruto. The action scenes are cool, especially compared to the style of, say, Dragon Ball Z. I really appreciate how strategic the fights are, instead of just throwing around mountain-leveling jutsu; and the villains: Zabuza and Haku are cool as well. One thing I enjoy about the villains in this series (this may only apply to a couple if memory serves) is that Naruto can see himself in them. What with both he and Haku being feared and orphaned for events out of their control or initial comprehension. Zabuza is cool as well, and as touching as his death scene on the Great Naruto Bridge was, I feel like his humanity could?ve been hinted at more rather than his abrupt realization of Haku?s meaning to him at the end. Sure, it can be argued that he only realized if once the latter was dead and gone, but the show hyped up his demonic persona so much that it was somewhat off-putting to me. 

The characters and their developments are interesting as well. None of them are really overly-enthralling themselves, but the banters between Sasuke, Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi are fun, and I?m a sucker for when the obligatory Shonen hero is able to bring a village together against the ?powers that be?. An overall good kick-off for the series; I?m excited for the Chunin Exams.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like I need to educate you.  This thread is labeled as the "Rate the Last Movie You Saw" thread.  And it is located in the Theatre Department.  So why are you talking about an anime arc?

That discussion needs to take place in the Konoha TV section.  You are a young kid so you probably didn't realize what you were doing, but please don't let this happen again.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Won't happen again. 

**


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2012)

The last movie that I finished watching was the Chronicle, really enjoyed the movie.  There wasn't really any particular part that ruined my enjoyment of the movie, everything was well done especially the transformation of the main character.  9/10


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 25, 2012)

Sharktopus

so bad its good /10

watch it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Watched Peter Jackson's *King Kong* again at my grandpa's house. Still the best version of the film to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Rukia

Lol Stunna it's okay but this is a Naruto board, it would suit the Konoha Theatre more.



> Watched Peter Jackson's King Kong again at my grandpa's house. Still the best version of the film to me



Which isn't saying much.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

True enough on both accounts, but you rated the Yu Yu Hakusho arcs.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Para did actually.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 25, 2012)

*Red Beard*


Mifune/10 :ho


A movie with lots of stories. 3 hours well spent.


I might put this at No.1 in Kurosawa movies I've watched.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2012)

My Cousin Vinny was on tv the aftertnoon. A decent little flick, but why did Tomei get an award again?

*Shame*

Whew. It's a good thing I decided to watch it tonight. I have a feeling after tomorrow's NLD this would have been the last thing I needed, no matter the result.
Can't even express my thoughts normally right now. Good movie. Highly recommended. Fassbender is the man.

Btw I'm sure the main theme was inspired by Zimmer's Journey to the Line.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

> My Cousin Vinny was on tv the aftertnoon. A decent little flick, but why did Tomei get an award again?



She was the only American on the list with a half decent performance I think.

I had the same thing with Shame, it stayed with me for a while.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2012)

*Joy Division*

2007 Documentary

Without a doubt one of the most influential and fascinating bands of the past century.  It's easy to just focus on Ian Curtis (and in many ways rightfully so) with his unique, haunting, and almost beautiful vocals and forget about how incredible and influential each of the musician's was and fortunately this focuses on the whole band and doesn't get sidetracked.  Of course it explores Curtis' downward spiral with him learning he is an epileptic, dealing with being bi polar (unknown at the time), his growing depression and then his suicide.  The band footage is incredible and shows what an amazing and unique band they must have been to see. It also talks about the band's progression and how the band went on to create 2 classic albums in Unknown Pleasures and Closer.  Oh yeah and of course they talk about Love Will Tear Us Apart because that song is fucking amazing. The thing that I really liked and found interesting was how the band admitted they didn't really know how ahead of its time their music was and how they admitted it was so easy for them just to do it (Love Will Tear Us Apart was written in 3 hours) up until Curtis died.  If you're a fan of the band or even if you're not it's most definitely worth watching.

A


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

> Btw I'm sure the main theme was inspired by Zimmer's Journey to the Line



From what I remember reading I think was a re-arranged ver of Journey to the Line.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 25, 2012)

Nisemonogatari ep 8 - 10/10
 an entire episode about brushing teeth. this anime is genius.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Para did actually.


... Oh.

My bad. >.<


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2012)

The Fassbender - Beharie scenes were gorgeous. And the cinematography and choreographies were top notch.

New York, New York


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> ... Oh.
> 
> My bad. >.<



yep I did

and I'll do it again


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Please do, I love YYH.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

> The Fassbender - Beharie scenes were gorgeous. And the cinematography and choreographies were top notch.



That scene was pretty sad tho


*Spoiler*: __ 



One girl he does like and can't get it up




Cinematography was top notch, the running scene especially.

What did you think of Mulligan?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2012)

oh I wont do YYH just whatever series or arc or whatever.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Para's a rebel.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Obviously, lol. Does anyone here watch/read One Piece? I want to get into it, but once again I'm intimidated by the length.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2012)

One Piece is good. Don't let the lenght frighten you. It start out slow, but it's worth it. Though I didn't exactly like the recent arcs that much.



> That scene was pretty sad tho



That it was. But really, they had a good chemistry imo. I can't remember seeing something this good for some time.



> What did you think of Mulligan?



She did well, I think. Did she really sing that part, because that was damn fine.

I also liked how things were left up to interpretation regarding their background.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm a huge One Piece fan.  Read the manga stunna it's good.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I know it is; I got to Luffy's fight with Mr. Crocodile a couple years ago. I'll get around to it soon enough.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

> Obviously, lol. Does anyone here watch/read One Piece? I want to get into it, but once again I'm intimidated by the length



It's pretty good for the most part, has it's fair share of crap arcs though. 

Yeah she sang New York, New York.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2012)

The "crappy" arcs are still better than most shonen.  It's probably the best Shonen I've ever read for what it's worth.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2012)

It's certainly better than HxH

:ho


----------



## Kobe (Feb 25, 2012)

don't go into One Piece anime hell. It's not worth it considering the length. Manga should be enough.

^ says the one who watched first 400 episodes in one month.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2012)

> ^ says the one who watched first 400 episodes in one month.



who           ?


----------



## Kobe (Feb 25, 2012)

me of course.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

I got through 200 eps before I wanted to blow my brains out thanks to the pace. Water 7/ Enies lobby is my favourite arc though, most fun I had reading a shonen.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2012)

I think Marineford was my favorite arc as well as the whole Supernova stuff before it.  I also really really like Crocodile's arc and Water 7/EL


----------



## Kobe (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine is probably Thriller Bark as far as anime goes. So many memorable things.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XtvRAUgdQg[/YOUTUBE]


this one especially


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2012)

Water 7, Skypea and Sabaody Archipelago for me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Nisemonogatari ep 8 - 10/10
> an entire episode about brushing teeth. this anime is genius.


I agree.  Fantastic.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

So I have to stop watching Little Miss Sunshine just so my sister can have the remote and channel surf. Fucking pissed off.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd be pissed too. I like that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

Damn.  The 3DS is fucking awesome.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 25, 2012)

*La strada* ~  9/10

A movie about two dysfunctional subjects, who suffer of a terrible loneliness, and who, despite being complete opposites, end up depending of each other, in a decadent city, where they will meet other hopless people like them.
The photography is incredible beatiful and so is the music, and Anthony Quinn does a terrif job as Zampan?.
This is fourth Fellini movie, and my favorite so far, and among the best of the neorealism.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Killer Elite*

Jason Stratham being badass never really gets old IMO and that is basically what this was. That said, this movie lacked any real x factor to make it special. After seeing so many movies over time some of them start to seem the same but also manage to still be really fun to watch. This one didn't really have that. I enjoyed it and would probably watch it again on tv but I don't see myself buying it. I also want to add that the girl in the movie had an infectious smile. Found myself smiling at the movie when she was onscreen for no real reason.

7.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

I was wondering about something... I was lying here listening to Blue Bird (the Naruto Shippuden opening), and I got to thinking... is listening to anime openings the same as listening to cartoon openings like Duck Tales? Or are anime openings in Japan treated as "real" music like an album single or something?

I ask this here because I know there's a J-Pop fan or two here, and I don't like making threads to ask questions.

Nor do I like putting things in their appropriate sections.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

The Guard

An FBI agent and an Irish Guard are faced with trying bring down a Drug trafficking Ring in a sleepy Irish Village. I don't know what to make of it as Unconventional Cop films make me roll my eyes, but I will say they did a half decent job with what they had. It was pretty funny with some good bits of dialogue throughout, but the first hour was frankly boring. The film didn't really get going till the last half hour and then it just ends. Also I have no idea what Don Cheadle was doing in this. Not exactly a great film but you could do worse I guess.

C

Blue Bird is by Ikimono Gakari, a pretty famous Japanese group. I can't remember the process but bands send in their music and the producers pick something out. It's "real" music and are included in their albums.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 25, 2012)

*The Incredibles   like 100/10*

Such a fun movie. Edna Mode  no capes! I die every damn time I see Syndrome interrogating Mr. Incredible.  

And then you had to just go and ruin the ride. I mean, Mr.
lncredible calling for help? [mocking] ''Help me, help me.''


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

@Ennoea: Cool, now I can listen without feeling like I'm listening to the Japanese equivalent of the opening of Justice League Unlimited.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 25, 2012)

*The Girl Who Played with Fire* ~ 6/10

Not sure what happend here, i really liked the first movie, it wasn't perfect but it was a good movie, but there is a a massive deterioration between the first movie, and this second one, the characters can become really stupid , and throw away their common sense, or acquire superhuman abilities, when the plot requires it.
Also everything involving Lisbeth and the blond guy, make no sense, and is just ridiculous.
Seeing a bit more of Lisbeth backstory was interesting, and the interpretations are still pretty good, out of that is a mediocre movie.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> *The Incredibles   like 100/10*
> 
> Such a fun movie. Edna Mode  no capes! I die every damn time I see Syndrome interrogating Mr. Incredible.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what an awesome movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

> Cool, now I can listen without feeling like I'm listening to the Japanese equivalent of the opening of Justice League Unlimited.



I thought Asian Kungfu Generation were a giveaway that they're not just OPs.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Who?

>looks up

They did Rewrite too?!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

man watching that dope Joy Division documentary today really made me wish there was a New Order one :[


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hugo*

Martin Scorsese's tribute to Cinema Paradiso? It's a pleasant watch.

87% thumbs up.


*Miller's Crossing*

85% thumbs up.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 26, 2012)

Yasha said:


> *Hugo*
> 
> Martin Scorsese's tribute to Cinema Paradiso? It's a pleasant watch.
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to see Hugo tomorrow - it's been at the theater here forever. Has to be good...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2012)

The Artist 9/10 i liked this movie it was really good i thought it was not going to be that great because it had no dialog and it was in black in white. but i was wrong, also the dog in the movie was awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn, Shame is still haunting me. I'm going to watch Hunger in a couple of days.



Samavarti said:


> *The Girl Who Played with Fire* ~ 6/10
> 
> Not sure what happend here, i really liked the first movie, it wasn't perfect but it was a good movie, but there is a a massive deterioration between the first movie, and this second one, the characters can become really stupid , and throw away their common sense, or acquire superhuman abilities, when the plot requires it.
> Also everything involving Lisbeth and the blond guy, make no sense, and is just ridiculous.
> Seeing a bit more of Lisbeth backstory was interesting, and the interpretations are still pretty good, out of that is a mediocre movie.



Yeah, after the first one the series took a huge dip. The third movie might be even worse than the second.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 26, 2012)

*Nisemonogatari Episode 8* - *Platinum 10*


Haha opening was too cute. This is one of the best episodes so far in monogatari series. I loved the reactions when Tsukihi-chan busted Araragi and Karen-chan  

I was right this is really heading towards KissxSis territory  Judging from the feathers something i*c*st had happened  
As Hachikuji would say "Omedetou gozaimasu."


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 26, 2012)

Seriously, we're gonna talk and rate anime here now? 





Twilight 4 or 5, the last one. Saw it with rifftrax, so 1/10 it warranted.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 26, 2012)

sorry I thought this was "talk whatever you want" thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

> also the dog in the movie was awesome.



After Fassbenders eyes, second best Suppourting Actor in film last year.



> Damn, Shame is still haunting me. I'm going to watch Hunger in a couple of days.



Hunger was decent, not as good as Shame personally but a good film.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Oscars Tonight, place your bets folks.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

I've yet to see every nominated film, but for some reason I don't feel immediately motivated to do so. I think it may be because War Horse is on there, and Drive and TGWTDT aren't.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

Oscars, who cares. :/


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

We should care about Hollywood celebrating Film


----------



## Spock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Notre-Dame de Paris  (1956) 
*

10/10

Beautifully done, acting was spectacular, Alain Cuny amazingly portrayed Frollo with all his repression and his slow path to insanity. It followed the book decently although the good parts were cut out.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to watch the ceremony because iono I like the whole in memoriam they do and I liked the movies nominated and plus it's a Sunday it's not like i'm going out.

but I think I'll just read or go out for some coffee this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

It'll be really late here so I doubt I'll watch it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

I think the Artist will win since that's the movie that everyone's talking about

Which for some reason I just have no incentive to watch at all.  I'm sure it's a very good movie but it seems like a silly "oh man I sure feel good movie" that people will eventually forget.  It just feels like "rubber soul" if that makes any sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Isn't Rubber Soul regarded as one of the greatest albums ever though?

The problem with Artist is simply it's sort of irrelevant, it's a silent movie in an era where we don't' need it. We moved on for a reason. It's a decent film no doubt but if the accolades are simply for the gimmick of it being a silent movie then that's pointless. But this is the Oscars.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

lol yeah it is.  it actually got that title because McCartney heard some blues musician's talk about The Rolling Stones and how they liked them but felt they had "rubber soul"

so I'm using it in that sense, not about the album.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't get how we don't "need" silent films, we don't need any type of film.

And the Artist is about silent movies, so it being silent makes sense frpm an artistic point of view.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Para you talking smack about Rolling Stones?



> And the Artist is about silent movies, so it being silent makes sense frpm an artistic point of view.



But that shouldn't be the sole reason for it to get Best Film.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not talking smack about the Rolling Stones

and also I'm not saying we need/don't need movies like The Artist.  I'm just...not interested in watching it.  I would rather watch something else that appeals to me is all.  I'm sure I'll watch it in the near future or something.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> But that shouldn't be the sole reason for it to get Best Film.



Who says it is?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a good film Para, and the Soundtrack is beautiful. But I mean at times it feels like it's calculated rather than effortless. Jean Dujardin was probably the best thing about the film, I could see him getting Best Actor.



> Who says it is?



Everytime I've seen someone mention the film that's all they seem to refer to, and for a reason because the film itself is rather ordinary.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

Kobe said:


> *Nisemonogatari Episode 8* - *Platinum 10*
> 
> 
> Haha opening was too cute. This is one of the best episodes so far in monogatari series. I loved the reactions when Tsukihi-chan busted Araragi and Karen-chan
> ...


I agree.

That was a terrific episode.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Everytime I've seen someone mention the film that's all they seem to refer to, and for a reason because the film itself is rather ordinary.



Well, yes, I would assume that if you were to mention The Artist you would have to throw in "it is silent" some where in the conversation.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Except the conversation is 90% that. It's like they're playing a game at who can mention Silent Movies more in under a minute.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 26, 2012)

Tekkonkinkreet - 8/10
It was good, but I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. Still glad that I bought it for $10(bluray), but can't see myself re-watching it often.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Para what do you think will happen if Tree of Life wins Best Film?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I would dig it

but I think most people haven't even seen it and it'll be all over the news tomorrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Hollywood should do it, beats it being predictable.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

they'll never reward Malick with anything as long as he's alive.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nisemonogatari marathon, cant fucking wait to watch it!


----------



## Kobe (Feb 26, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Nisemonogatari marathon, cant fucking wait to watch it!






on another note I realized looking from bakemonogatari on wiki that there are like 5+ more light novels in that series. just think about them getting animated as well


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Well Malick is making three movies in a year so who knows maybe he'll finally get lucky soon.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Para what do you think will happen if Tree of Life wins Best Film?



It'll be like _The Hurt Locker's_ backlash *1000!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Closing in on new thread I see.

Tbh The Hurt Locker wasn't really a good film.



Ennoea said:


> Oscars Tonight, place your bets folks.



No upsets and surprises. Though over here they still say Davis is going to win best female lead, despite Streep winning every important awards.

It would be cool if Tree of Life won best pic


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Hurt Locker was okay but Up in the Air was the clear winner that year.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Agreed. That movie was one of the biggest positive surprises in the last years for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Same here, I was honestly surprised by how good it was, for a Clooney Movie


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm with both of you I really liked that film and was the one that I wanted to win.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

You and your Clooney "hate"  I think he should have won it that year instead of Bridges.

Now that I think about it, that award year was pretty lame.

I mean, Bullock won for crying out loud


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

lmao, Rotten Tomatoes says Harry Potter should get best make-up at the Oscars.

That epilogue should disqualify them from that.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

J Edgar should win it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Bullock just seemed like she got the award for her career rather than the film.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, just like Bridges.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

What about 08, No Country vs There will be Blood?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Now or never!

edit: fuck!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

okay         ?

edit: yes

/shrug


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

That was the last time I cared about the awards and that's a hard one to pick honestly.  Even after recently rewatching I'm not sure which one I would pick.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay I thought you were having a fit or something


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What about 08, No Country vs There will be Blood?



That's a hard one.

My opinion goes back and forth with those. Sometimes I think NCFOM won it rightly, sometimes I think maybe TWBB should have won it.
It was close that's for sure.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

